# [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club



## NoDoz

hmm does evga have enough models of the 760?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> hmm does evga have enough models of the 760?


When you're the biggest seller of NVIDIA-based cards in the US, you can afford to have a more diversified product line (in terms of model variations).


----------



## lolzcat

Not sure.









As of yet they're the only producer with their complete lineup leaked, haha. Other than EVGAs cards I've seen info on one MSI GE 760 and one ASUS DCII 760.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Other than EVGAs cards I've seen info on one MSI GE 760 and one ASUS DCII 760.


Videocardz has some info on a couple Zotac GTX 760 cards.

They also have blurbs on Colorful and Xenon branded units, but since they aren't sold in English-speaking territories they're of less importance here.


----------



## lolzcat

Thanks for that info svenge. Added the URL to the article/webpages part of the OP. Will update the OP with images and specs of the ASUS DCII, MSI GE, and Zotac models ASAP.

EDIT 1: Adding images and info for the Zotac GTX 760s right now.

EDIT 2: Zotac info is up. Anyone found any additional info that they would like me to add?

EDIT 3: ASUS info is up. Just put up the MSI Twin Frozr Gaming Edition info up as well.

EDIT 4: Gigabyte info is up.

EDIT 5: Galaxy info is up, shared link to leaked GTX 760 3DMark 11 scores. I think everything is up to date now.









EDIT 6: Added article about GTX 760 possibly being last 700 series GPU release of 2013, should AMD not give any contest.

EDIT 7: Added picture of the Gigabyte 760 to go along with the pic of the box and the info.

EDIT 8: Recalculated hardware improvements of 760 over 660. Forgot to include the new bus width. The 760 hardware improvement percentage over the 660 is 28%, with 21.4% more TDP.

EDIT 9: Calculated hardware improvements of 760 over 660Ti. Improvement percentage of the 760 of the 660Ti is 16%, with a TDP increase of 13.3%.

*NOTE: The GTX 760 has 14.3% less CUDA cores than the 660Ti.*

EDIT 10: Added a link GTX 760 performance slides leak. The GTX 760 beats the 7950 Boost Edition in every major PC title! Averaging 12.5% more FPS than the 7950, and 9.2% more FPS than the 7950 Boost Edition.

EDIT 11: Added 760 upgrade recommendations for NVIDIA and AMD owners.


----------



## Zvejniex

And the launch price is going to be?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> And the launch price is going to be?


We'll see when the formal announcement is made.


----------



## lolzcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> We'll see when the formal announcement is made.


Exactly. I'm not going to make any attempts at guessing pricing to save myself some hassle, should I be wrong. The cards should be coming out today, so we shall find out soon enough my friend!









EDIT 1: Added fan/cooler specs to all 760 models I was given information on. Special thanks to AlphaC for the idea and fan size info!

EDIT 2: Just checked Amazon and Newegg to see if any GTX 760 models are available yet, but no luck. It's almost 5AM where I am (Central Time). Perhaps they'll be up around noon or early afternoon. I remember the GTX 770 showing up on Newegg around noon (Central Time) on release day, I know it was definitely online by 1PM, which is when I ordered mine.


----------



## Rahulzz

So basically the 760 is same as 670...(*According to the leaked benchmark. shown above)


----------



## NoDoz

GTX 760s just hit TigerDirect.com


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## duhanus

The 760 or twin frozr 7950?


----------



## lolzcat

Thanks for sharing the info guys! Just saw EVGAs tweet about the 760 with ACX cooling, was about to report back to all of you but it looks like you beat me to it.

Could anyone compile a list of the 760s that are out right now? I'm at a point where I can't look around for the info online right now but if someone could look and reply/PM me a list I'll copy and paste it to the OP.

EDIT 1: Sorry for all of the typos, was trying to type all of that rather quickly on mobile and it didn't end up making sense.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info guys! Just saw EVGAs tweet about the 760 with ACX cooling, was about to report back to all of you but it looks like you beat me to it.
> 
> Could anyone compile a list of the 760s that are out right now? I'm at a point where I could look around for th info online right now but if someone could look and reply/PM me a list I'll copy and paste it to the OP.


This should include most of the cards
http://videocardz.com/43201/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-760-graphics-cards-roundup
Click on the more info below one of them and see, well, more info about them.
Since EVGA has uhm 6 or 7 different SKU's but only like three are available right now.
And here's a few of the reviews listed
http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/519-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-reviews-round-up/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404021/various-gtx-760-reviews/0_20


----------



## AdvisableOwl

Not sure if this has been posted but they seem to be right around 250ish as of 1pm East coast.


----------



## lagittaja

And across the pond here they are about 239-249€ in Germany.
EVGA models that are right now available are directly from them 209€


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info guys! Just saw EVGAs tweet about the 760 with ACX cooling, was about to report back to all of you but it looks like you beat me to it.
> 
> Could anyone compile a list of the 760s that are out right now? I'm at a point where I could look around for th info online right now but if someone could look and reply/PM me a list I'll copy and paste it to the OP.


*ASUS:*
DirectCU II 2GB (GTX760-DC2-2GD5) 980/1033/6008
DirectCU II OC 2GB (GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5) 1006/1071/6008

*EVGA:*
"VANILLA" 2GB (02G-P4-2761-KR) 980/1033/6008
"VANILLA" 4GB (02G-P4-2766-KR) 980/1033/6008 ["COMING SOON"]
ACX 2GB (02G-P4-2763-KR) 980/1033/6008
SUPERCLOCKED 2GB (02G-P4-2762-KR) 1072/1137/6008
SUPERCLOCKED ACX 2GB (02G-P4-2765-KR) 1072/1137/6008
FTW 2GB (02G-P4-2762-KR) 1085/1150/6008
FTW 4GB (02G-P4-2768-KR) 1085/1150/6008 ["COMING SOON"]

*GALAXY:*
"VANILLA" 2GB (76XPH6DV6XSX) 980/1033/6008
GC 2GB (76XPH6DV6KKZ) 1058/1110/6008
GC 4GB (76NQH7DV8NKV) 1058/1110/6008

*GIGABYTE:*
WINDFORCE 3X 2GB (GV-N760OC-2GD) 1085/1150/6008
WINDFORCE 3X REV 2.0 2GB (GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0) 1085/1150/6008

*MSI:*
"VANILLA" 2GB (N760-2GD5) 980/1033/6008
"VANILLA" 2GB OC (N760-2GD5/OC) 1006/1072/6008
GAMING EDITION 2GB (N760 TF 2GD5/OC) 1085/1150/6008

*PNY:*
XLR8 2GB (VCGGTX7602XPB) 980/1033/6008

*ZOTAC:*
"VANILLA" 2GB (ZT-70401-10P) 993/1059/6008
AMP! EDITION 2GB (ZT-70402-10P) 1111/1176/6208


----------



## lolzcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> *ASUS:*
> DirectCU II 2GB (GTX760-DC2-2GD5) 980/1033/6008
> DirectCU II OC 2GB (GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5) 1006/1071/6008
> 
> *EVGA:*
> "VANILLA" 2GB (02G-P4-2761-KR) 980/1033/6008
> "VANILLA" 4GB (02G-P4-2766-KR) 980/1033/6008 ["COMING SOON"]
> ACX 2GB (02G-P4-2763-KR) 980/1033/6008
> SUPERCLOCKED 2GB (02G-P4-2762-KR) 1072/1137/6008
> SUPERCLOCKED ACX 2GB (02G-P4-2765-KR) 1072/1137/6008
> FTW 2GB (02G-P4-2762-KR) 1085/1150/6008
> FTW 4GB (02G-P4-2768-KR) 1085/1150/6008 ["COMING SOON"]
> 
> *GALAXY:*
> "VANILLA" 2GB (76XPH6DV6XSX) 980/1033/6008
> GC 2GB (76XPH6DV6KKZ) 1058/1110/6008
> GC 4GB (76NQH7DV8NKV) 1058/1110/6008
> 
> *GIGABYTE:*
> WINDFORCE 3X 2GB (GV-N760OC-2GD) 1085/1150/6008
> WINDFORCE 3X REV 2.0 2GB (GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0) 1085/1150/6008
> 
> *MSI:*
> "VANILLA" 2GB (N760-2GD5) 980/1033/6008
> "VANILLA" 2GB OC (N760-2GD5/OC) 1006/1072/6008
> GAMING EDITION 2GB (N760 TF 2GD5/OC) 1085/1150/6008
> 
> *PNY:*
> XLR8 2GB (VCGGTX7602XPB) 980/1033/6008
> 
> *ZOTAC:*
> "VANILLA" 2GB (ZT-70401-10P) 993/1059/6008
> AMP! EDITION 2GB (ZT-70402-10P) 1111/1176/6208


WOW. Thanks for this extremely informative list. Will be adding this information to the OP immediately. Cheers!









EDIT 1: Adding pricing information to the listed GPUs in the OP. Will be updating throughout the day.


----------



## lagittaja

I'd arrange the EVGA list by the cooler being used. They have three different. the blower with white accent, then the "evga style" blower and then there's the ACX
Also looks like the stock ACX and SC ACX have a different looking cooler than the FTW. Same applies for the blower styles.
I don't know what we should call those "evga style" blowers..

ACX 2GB 02G-P4-2763-KR 980/1033+/6008 *AVAILABLE*
ACX 2GB SC 02G-P4-2765-KR 1072/1137+/6008 *AVAILABLE*
ACX 4GB FTW 04G-P4-2768-KR 1085/1150+/6008 *COMING SOON*

EVGA 2GB 02G-P4-2761-KR 980/1033+/6008 *AVAILABLE*
EVGA 2GB SC 02G-P4-2762-KR 1072/1137+/6008 *AVAILABLE*
EVGA 2GB FTW 02G-P4-2764-KR 1085/1150+/6008 *COMING SOON*

VANILLA 2GB 02G-P4-2760-KR 980/1033+/6008 *AVAILABLE*
VANILLA 4GB 04G-P4-2766-KR 980/1033+/6008 *NOTIFY ME*

P.S. These are from the US site.
For EUROPE the only card available for purchase right now is the 2GB Superclocked 2762 SKU which is sad..
Come on EVGA EU, stock the FTW models!


Also there is one another funny thing I noticed.
All of the EVGA models are 1x8pin+1x6pin, except the two "vanilla" cards and then the blower style FTW model is 2x6pin. The FTW model. 2x6pin. The hell. Why? Perhaps it uses GTX670/680 PCB, judging by the stacked 2x6pin!








The length of the card suggests that as well, 254mm.


----------



## lolzcat

Whoah lagittaja you're seriously on top of all the little details man! I'm digging the enthusiasm. Glad to finally see someone else excited about this release!

I'm pretty jealous that the EVGA 760 with ACX has silver on it. I wish my 770 ACX would have had a silver option. A lot easier to color match with silver than it is to color match gold!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Also there is one another funny thing I noticed.
> All of the EVGA models are 1x8pin+1x6pin, except the two "vanilla" cards and then the blower style FTW model is 2x6pin. The FTW model. 2x6pin. The hell. Why? Perhaps it uses GTX670/680 PCB, judging by the stacked 2x6pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The length of the card suggests that as well, 254mm.


And 5 power phases + 115% Power Target


----------



## Yungbenny911

I predict that these card's Overclocking success rate would be just as high as the 770. On the 770 owners thread, we can all go over 1300Mhz, and i mean EVERYBODY







.

I run mine at 1320Mhz each... My cards have x2 8 pin power connectors, and the 760 has one 6 pin and one 8pin... hmmm... The 760 is just ridiculously awesome for the price


----------



## lolzcat

Off topic for the 760 thread, but anyways...

Is there any way to raise power target limit for the EVGA GTX 770? 106% is kinda weak... I know that the Gigabyte 770s have up to 111% TDP. I'd love to be able to unlock the ability to get 110-120% power target with my EVGA card, as I won't ever buy any other branded NVIDIA card!


----------



## Ribozyme

I'm excited too! Pretty sure this will be my next card. Only thing I don't like is that it consumes more than a 670 in many of the reviews. Is this because they compared the 760 which is at high clocks already, to a stock 670? If you would compare 760 and 670 clock per clock would it still consume more power?

And I am debating between 2 cards. The MSI twin frozr 760 looks insanely quiet both in idle and load. Techpowerup said only the 760 direct cu 2 might be able to best it on the noise levels. But now that their 760 direct cu 2 review is up they say it is quiet in idle but not that quiet under load which I don't really care for because adjusting fan profile is 2 seconds work. But I do like the look of the new direct cu 2 cooler very much against that fugly yea look at me I am an epic red gaming card with military grade components of course MSI. Once it is in my case it doesn't matter that much anymore though... So which card is more silent at idle? One review said that the MSI in idle was 10 dB more quiet than the competition. In IDLE!!! It was tested in a sound chamber at 10cm distance check the link, it is in dutch though: http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/4524/41/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review-boost-voor-de-midrange-koeling-en-geluidsproductie-evgainno3dmsi
Third graph is what you're looking for.

So if anyone can find a direct comparison of MSI 760 twin frozr and Asus 760 direct cu 2 and especially regarding idle noise: Much appreciated.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> And 5 power phases + 115% Power Target


I didn't quite follow, that applies to which of your models?









The 02G-P4-2764-KR is what I'm waiting for to be available for purchase









On this pic of the 2764 I noticed EVGA087 rev0.0 text above the PCIe connector.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Off topic for the 760 thread, but anyways...
> 
> Is there any way to raise power target limit for the EVGA GTX 770? 106% is kinda weak... I know that the Gigabyte 770s have up to 111% TDP. I'd love to be able to unlock the ability to get 110-120% power target with my EVGA card, as I won't ever buy any other branded NVIDIA card!


You can use the

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file
 tool to modify your Gpu's BIOS. Mine is at 150%







... but my card rarely goes above 117% while overclocked @ 1320Mhz. You can also increase your Voltage from 1.200mv to 1.212mv



edit: changed version of KBT


----------



## lolzcat

I don't see anything about TDP or power targets in any of the tabs in KeplerBiosTweaker... Already had my voltage bumped .12V using NVIDIA Inspector.



EDIT 1: This isn't the BIOS setting on my card btw, this is the stock BIOS ROM for the ACX SC I downloaded from Techpowerup.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> I don't see anything about TDP or power targets in any of the tabs in KeplerBiosTweaker... Already had my voltage bumped .12V using NVIDIA Inspector.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh sorry, that one i linked is an old version. Try this one.

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


----------



## ARIKOmagic

OMG!







Finally!

The gtx 770 can be called the new "8800GT" performance/price" wise, would't you guys say?


----------



## lolzcat

Ah ha! You rule Benny. Now I can get to changing the power setting. You rock brother!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I didn't quite follow, that applies to which of your models?


Dual fan versions.

Also doing a quick OC test many cards are doing 1300Mhz or higher.


----------



## melodystyle2003

When gtx760 acx will be available in EU?
Is really the acx cooler so noisy as tpu posts?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I want two of them asap!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Dual fan versions.
> 
> Also doing a quick OC test many cards are doing 1300Mhz or higher.


Cool








Any word yet when we could possibly expect these FTW models to be available?
The ACX FTW sure looks appetizing with it's four heatpipes but the TPU review of the ACX SC has me a little bit concerned about the noise levels, and the temps don't look that great either.
Perhaps TPU just got a lemon?

I want one either way


----------



## NoDoz

So Im reading reviews of these in SLI and they are the same as a titan.














Makes me want to try it out almost


----------



## melodystyle2003

Ordered, 02G-P4-2762-KR model. Lets see when it will arrive.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> When gtx760 acx will be available in EU?
> Is really the acx cooler so noisy as tpu posts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I want two of them asap!


The SC ACX cooler has 1x6+2x8mm and only the 2x8mm make contact with the gpu die, well the die ain't that big after all so








Maybe the VRM cooling has an effect. Looking at it and the VRM temps are being dumped to the heatsink with thermal pads on the front of the card.


The other four custom cooler version cards TPU reviewed all have the VRM cooling done either by separate heatsink (Gigabyte/Asus/Palit) or by PCB heatplate (MSI)


I was looking at the pictures of the cards and I don't think the FTW ACX model will be loud at all.
Guesstimating from the pictures the four heatpipes it has would probably be 4*6mm. Also the front view of the card suggests it uses a heatplate instead of direct contact which would be great.

Overall the 4GB FTW ACX looks like a winner. Although I'm afraid what it's pricing will be..

Looked at US EVGA and moving from stock -> SC -> FTW is 10$ increase each step. Apparently stock blower/vanilla/acx 249$ and SC blower/ACX 259$ so different cooler options are the same price but factory OC increases price.
Vanilla 2GB is 249$ and Vanilla 4GB adds 40$ so it's at 289$.
So are we going to be looking at a 299-309$ for the 2768??
Which would probably mean 269-279€ over here. For that price not quite sure I'd pick it up.. It would have to be an amazing card for me buying it at that price.

EVGA-JacobF could you give us a hint of what the cooling on the 2768 will be like


----------



## lolzcat

NVIDIA just had a total fail moment.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> NVIDIA just had a total fail moment.


Haha I just got that email myself and LOL'd.

I'm totally buying 2 of these cards and sli them. I'm so glad I held off on buying card(s) for the past 2 weeks. It was real difficult but I managed to stop my impulses. I really wish evga didn't put the 6+8 pin power connectors in the middle of the PCB. Totally would have bought evga cards if it weren't for that reason. I care about aesthetics too much for that kind of sillyness. Looks like I'll be going with the giga windforce rev or msi gamer.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Haha I just got that email myself and LOL'd.
> 
> I'm totally buying 2 of these cards and sli them. I'm so glad I held off on buying card(s) for the past 2 weeks. It was real difficult but I managed to stop my impulses. I really wish evga didn't put the 6+8 pin power connectors in the middle of the PCB. Totally would have bought evga cards if it weren't for that reason. I care about aesthetics too much for that kind of sillyness. Looks like I'll be going with the giga windforce rev or msi gamer.


Hehehe, can't wait to see your valley score


----------



## lolzcat

Once you get your cards run some benches and share your experience! I'm looking at upgrading to GTX 760 SLI and putting my 770 in my secondary rig.


----------



## NewHighScore

NOOO I just ordered from newegg because NCIX didn't have a picture up and I was worried they only had the blue pcb one in stock. RIght after ordering I checked again on NCIX and I see (GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0) next to the product name.

Newegg wait will be at least 10 days and NCIX ships to my house in 48 hours and offers free shipping on the giga windforce saving me $20.

I've never cancelled an order before anyone have experience with it?

*edit* YESSSSSSSSSS. Cancelled my Newegg order and put it in with NCIX.









I had to try twice on newegg. Upon selecting shipping too expensive it was unsuccessful. Upon selecting Item will not arrive in time the cancellation was successful.


----------



## Xiphos

by launching this card at about $250~$260 USD. it just crashed the market for owners of GTX 660 Ti and GTX 670 looking to sell their card for an upgrade.


----------



## lolzcat

I'd say you could sell them like so:
GTX 660 Like-new: $185
GTX 660Ti Like-new: $225
GTX 660 scratches/used custom cooling: $150
GTX 660 scratches/used custom cooling: $195


----------



## lagittaja

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> by launching this card at about $250~$260 USD. it just crashed the market for owners of GTX 660 Ti and GTX 670 looking to sell their card for an upgrade.


Buahaha.
I know the feeling though. When nvidia dropped their prices on the 460 cards.. Paid something like 500€ for sli setup right after launch, then few months later the msrp dropped to like what 199$? Damn..


----------



## Xiphos

I've already seen used GTX 660 Ti 3GB go for $220 and GTX 670s go for $250. I expect them to fall even more after the release of GTX 760.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> NOOO I just ordered from newegg because NCIX didn't have a picture up and I was worried they only had the blue pcb one in stock. RIght after ordering I checked again on NCIX and I see (GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0) next to the product name.
> 
> Newegg wait will be at least 10 days and NCIX ships to my house in 48 hours and offers free shipping on the giga windforce saving me $20.
> 
> I've never cancelled an order before anyone have experience with it?
> 
> *edit* YESSSSSSSSSS. Cancelled my Newegg order and put it in with NCIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to try twice on newegg. Upon selecting shipping too expensive it was unsuccessful. Upon selecting Item will not arrive in time the cancellation was successful.


Cancel it before it is marked as shipped, or call newegg and have a rep do it for you. If they still say they can't cancel the order, then set up an RMA, once the product arrives to your house, refuse the package, and UPS or whomever they ship with will return the package to Newegg without any costs







, Tell the rep what you would do though. He will set it up and once they get the package back, they would refund you your money


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Cancel it before it is marked as shipped, or call newegg and have a rep do it for you. If they still say they can't cancel the order, then set up an RMA, once the product arrives to your house, refuse the package, and UPS or whomever they ship with will return the package to Newegg without any costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Tell the rep what you would do though. He will set it up and once they get the package back, they would refund you your money


Thanks bud I got it cancelled in time.


----------



## bnr034

4GB vs 2GB... which one should I get?? going to SLI


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> 4GB vs 2GB... which one should I get?? going to SLI


The EVGA "vanilla" 4GB (model 04G-P4-2766-KR) is only $289 ($40 over the 2GB's MSRP), so it wouldn't be financially crippling to go that route.


----------



## Ribozyme

Asus direct cu 2 760 vs MSI twin frozer 760? Which card is the most silent one in idle and load and which one has the best cooler. The Asus is far more beautiful but every review of the MSI is impressed by the insane low idle noise.


----------



## lagittaja

MSI handsdown.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> MSI handsdown.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Just personal preference or talking about best idle noise levels? Also in the OP is wtritten that they have 2 x 100mm fans but I just watched a video of someone measuring it and they are 92mm fans maybe someone can correct that.


----------



## omair8

Hey guys,

Wanted your input. I was thinking of getting the EVGA GTX 760 2GB SC ACX or should I wait for the FTW 2GB?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted your input. I was thinking of getting the EVGA GTX 760 2GB SC ACX or should I wait for the FTW 2GB?


You shouldn't care about factory overclocks, just get the model with the best cooler and oc yourself if you want it. From what I've read the 2 best coolers are the msi and the asus one. So I am debating between those two.


----------



## omair8

How is the acx cooler? The msi looks good too.


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys check this out, guru3D claims that the msi 760 twin frozr gaming turns it fans off in idle which would be jsut what I'm looking for: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_gaming_review,7.html Read the paragraph under the first graph.

And apparently they are using the exact same cooler as the 770 on the 760. Explains why the fans spin so low under load and still have great temps. The other manufacturers scaled their coolers down for the 760. We should support MSI on this one even though the card looks ugly.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just personal preference or talking about best idle noise levels? Also in the OP is wtritten that they have 2 x 100mm fans but I just watched a video of someone measuring it and they are 92mm fans maybe someone can correct that.


I have had one MSI card before and it was the 560Ti TFII/OC, hated it. So no personal preference.
It's just a fact the MSI is the quietest now. Also these are LOAD noise levels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted your input. I was thinking of getting the EVGA GTX 760 2GB SC ACX or should I wait for the FTW 2GB?


The SC ACX cooler isn't a good design from what I can gather. VRM temps are being dumped to the main heatsink..
If you are on the market now and don't want to spend big bucks get an MSI or Asus or Gigabyte. They're quite great. Personally the MSI is what I'd get.
I am waiting for the 4GB FTW ACX model, if it's cooler is a better design I'll definitely grab that..
I've asked about the cooler in EVGA forums and by email. No responses yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Guys check this out, guru3D claims that the msi 760 twin frozr gaming turns it fans off in idle which would be jsut what I'm looking for: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_gaming_review,7.html Read the paragraph under the first graph.
> 
> And apparently they are using the exact same cooler as the 770 on the 760. Explains why the fans spin so low under load and still have great temps. The other manufacturers scaled their coolers down for the 760. We should support MSI on this one even though the card looks ugly.


That sure looks like it.
Also spot the difference, but it's not quite the same cooler though..


----------



## omair8

I'll take a look into the msi. Thanks for the info guys. When do you think the FTW editions will be released?


----------



## lagittaja

I have no idea.
EVGA wouldn't say anything regarding when they would be available but they did say " we are confident that we will have more information in the next 2 weeks"


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I have had one MSI card before and it was the 560Ti TFII/OC, hated it. So no personal preference.
> It's just a fact the MSI is the quietest now. Also these are LOAD noise levels.
> 
> The SC ACX cooler isn't a good design from what I can gather. VRM temps are being dumped to the main heatsink..
> If you are on the market now and don't want to spend big bucks get an MSI or Asus or Gigabyte. They're quite great. Personally the MSI is what I'd get.
> I am waiting for the 4GB FTW ACX model, if it's cooler is a better design I'll definitely grab that..
> I've asked about the cooler in EVGA forums and by email. No responses yet...
> That sure looks like it.
> Also spot the difference, but it's not quite the same cooler though..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ /SPOILER]


I see. Then MSI it is, thanks for that graph mate, rep+! If only they would drop the gaming badge of the card and make matte blue and black. And I see about the coolers, the 770 cooler has one extra heatpipe no?

Edit: And what do you think about guru3D's claim? Will the fans really stop spinning in idle or are they talking crazy talk? I have not seen this mentioned in other reviews.


----------



## lagittaja

Well I don't really know. MSI doesn't say anything like that in their product page. So I don't really believe it will shut off it's fans at idle, there's really no need to..
Also regarding the cooler, yeah, the 770 card has 4x6mm+1x8mm and the 760 card has 3x6mm+1x8mm.
Although TechPowerUp, Guru3D, LegitReviews, Tom's Hardware reviews says five heatpipes but that must be a typo since I can only spot four heatpipes.
us.hardware.info review says it correct, four heatpipes.







GG big review sites


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well I don't really know. MSI doesn't say anything like that in their product page. So I don't really believe it will shut off it's fans at idle, there's really no need to..
> Also regarding the cooler, yeah, the 770 card has 4x6mm+1x8mm and the 760 card has 3x6mm+1x8mm.
> Although TechPowerUp, Guru3D, LegitReviews, Tom's Hardware reviews says five heatpipes but that must be a typo since I can only spot four heatpipes.
> us.hardware.info review says it correct, four heatpipes.


Well then that's quite sloppy of guru3D if they are lying. Maybe they broke the fans without knowing it









Ah okay, 770 five pipes and 760 4 pipes. Not too shabby. Can't wait to get some first hand experience of the MSI and the asus in this thread. Will be ordering mine as soon as the MSI comes in stock with my favorite retailer.


----------



## bnr034

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The EVGA "vanilla" 4GB (model 04G-P4-2766-KR) is only $289 ($40 over the 2GB's MSRP), so it wouldn't be financially crippling to go that route.


If I plan to get this card underwater is there a point of me waiting for the 4GB FTW edition?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> If I plan to get this card underwater is there a point of me waiting for the 4GB FTW edition?


I don't think so. Unless cards are binned for higher clocks there is no reason to go with any specific model besides from coolers or PCB designs.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I don't think so. Unless cards are binned for higher clocks there is no reason to go with any specific model besides from coolers or PCB designs.


For SC and FTW models they do bin them. Wouldn't make any sense to just slap the GK104's randomly to every card including SC or FTW cards without knowing for sure that they WILL run at the SC or FTW clocks.
Which is the reason I'm waiting for the FTW models to show up.
OC capability is of course different for each chip and with FTW model I could end up with a card that wouldn't OC as high as a SC card. But it's all just luck of the draw.
Why I'm waiting for FTW? Because the card says FTW








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> If I plan to get this card underwater is there a point of me waiting for the 4GB FTW edition?


I personally would get one of the vanilla cards for water. Why? They have the small PCB so it would make a cute card under water, like so


P.S. Random image time from Google image search! Was looking for that above photo and this came up. LOL


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> For SC and FTW models they do bin them. Wouldn't make any sense to just slap the GK104's randomly to every card including SC or FTW cards without knowing for sure that they WILL run at the SC or FTW clocks.
> Which is the reason I'm waiting for the FTW models to show up.
> OC capability is of course different for each chip and with FTW model I could end up with a card that wouldn't OC as high as a SC card. But it's all just luck of the draw.
> Why I'm waiting for FTW? Because the card says FTW


Yes they are binned to reach that clock but it doesn't garantee any higher overclock. The overclocking level on the FTW is easy achievable with any card no? Or is it clocked that high?

Nice picture of watercooling. That's how it's done


----------



## lagittaja

It's just luck of the draw.
P.S. The SC/FTW versions are base 1072/1085 boost 1137/1150 and the memory is the same.
Practically no difference perf wise.
Only difference would be the supposedly better cooler of the FTW ACX vs the SC ACX


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> It's just luck of the draw.
> P.S. The SC/FTW versions are base 1072/1085 boost 1137/1150 and the memory is the same.
> Practically no difference perf wise.
> Only difference would be the supposedly better cooler of the FTW ACX vs the SC ACX


So why are you waiting for FTW again







? I think the cooler will be pretty much te same. What would they change? An extra heatpipe?


----------



## lagittaja

a) It says FTW
b) Yes, a better cooler. See my previous posts. Instead of 2x8+1x6mm and direct contact WITH the VRM temps dumped to the main heatsink -> looks like the FTW ACX cooler will have 4x6mm with a heatplate and hopefully a separate heatsink for the VRM.
The SC ACX is just a bad design.

I'll just have to wait and see what the cooler looks like and what it's pricing will be.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> a) It says FTW
> b) Yes, a better cooler. See my previous posts. Instead of 2x8+1x6mm and direct contact WITH the VRM temps dumped to the main heatsink -> looks like the FTW ACX cooler will have 4x6mm with a heatplate and hopefully a separate heatsink for the VRM.
> The SC ACX is just a bad design.
> 
> I'll just have to wait and see what the cooler looks like and what it's pricing will be.


Did not know that the ACX didn't have a good desgign. Just wasn't impressed by their thermals or noise, guess that makes it a bad cooling design though


----------



## lagittaja

Yep. High temps and noise = not a good design.
By the way, EVGA replied to me regarding the ACX cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA*
> About the cooler, from the technicall point of view this single 6mm heatpipe is a kind of backup. The card would also work fine with only two heatpipes, the third one will also pick up heat from the block behind if this is getting warm and do then help active to cool the card. The Power management is connected directly to the heatfins and is not working with the pipeline. *Normally direct contact of the chip to the heatpipe is more efficient then using a plate*, at the moment I do not have an information that the cooler will get changed for the FTW cards but those cards are not final so far and it could be possible that things still get changed.


Well that's fine and dandy if you think about it like that.
Sure the extra heatpipe is good to have in case your overclocking a lot. The issue with the VRM heat being dumped to the same area as the 8mm heatpipe goes is that when you have only those two 8mm heatpipes cooling the GPU die, the other one that goes to the power connector end of the card will work optimally but the other one that goes to the display connector end of the card won't work that optimally because that part of the heatsink is ALREADY WARM/HOT because of the VRM temperatures, so the heatpipes liquid or whatnotisinside won't cool as efficiently and returns to the gpu end of the pipe slightly warmer.

But the bolded part though.. Indeed, normally it is but not this time around.
Looking at the TPU reviews and their overclocking and temperature pages.

*Palit* card get's an OC of *6.20%* and temperature increases *1.37%*
*MSI* card get's an OC of *15.21%* and temperature increases by a mere *1.45%*
*Gigabyte* card get's an OC of *9.44%* and temperature increases by *2.94%*
*EVGA* card get's an OC of *13.45%* and temperature increases by *5.55%*
*Asus* card get's an OC of *16.28%* and temperature increases by *8.82%*

Palit and MSI use heatplate and the others are direct contact.
Asus get's the highest increase in temperature (still cooler than SC ACX) but it was OC'd a bit more compared to the SC ACX.
Gigabyte at least went and squeezed the 3*8mm heatpipes together so all three make contact with the die. Perhaps the it's temperature increase can be explained by the location of the pipes themselves, maybe the heat doesn't transfer that well to the fin stack above the die.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yep. High temps and noise = not a good design.
> By the way, EVGA replied to me regarding the ACX cooler.
> Well that's fine and dandy if you think about it like that.
> Sure the extra heatpipe is good to have in case your overclocking a lot. The issue with the VRM heat being dumped to the same area as the 8mm heatpipe goes is that when you have only those two 8mm heatpipes cooling the GPU die, the other one that goes to the power connector end of the card will work optimally but the other one that goes to the display connector end of the card won't work that optimally because that part of the heatsink is ALREADY WARM/HOT because of the VRM temperatures, so the heatpipes liquid or whatnotisinside won't cool as efficiently and returns to the gpu end of the pipe slightly warmer.
> 
> But the bolded part though.. Indeed, normally it is but not this time around.
> Looking at the TPU reviews and their overclocking and temperature pages.
> 
> *Palit* card get's an OC of *6.20%* and temperature increases *1.37%*
> *MSI* card get's an OC of *15.21%* and temperature increases by a mere *1.45%*
> *Gigabyte* card get's an OC of *9.44%* and temperature increases by *2.94%*
> *EVGA* card get's an OC of *13.45%* and temperature increases by *5.55%*
> *Asus* card get's an OC of *16.28%* and temperature increases by *8.82%*
> 
> Palit and MSI use heatplate and the others are direct contact.
> Asus get's the highest increase in temperature (still cooler than SC ACX) but it was OC'd a bit more compared to the SC ACX.
> Gigabyte at least went and squeezed the 3*8mm heatpipes together so all three make contact with the die. Perhaps the it's temperature increase can be explained by the location of the pipes themselves, maybe the heat doesn't transfer that well to the fin stack above the die.


So they don't know yet if they are going to change the cooling design with the FTW edition?

Yes that was what I was thinking too that de direct contact was most efficient but MSI proves that wrong. But the amount of fins is also importatn as well as the mass of the cooler and in that area the MSI steps it up.

Nice comparison on ov versus heat increase! Did you calculate the percentages yourself?


----------



## Seid Dark

I wonder what would be the best choice for 760 SLI? I was browsing EVGA shop and found 760 SC with their own blower cooler for pretty insane price of 209€. Only 420€ for SLI and should crush similarly priced GTX 770. I know reference blower sucks but does anyone know how much better EVGA's own design is? All the reviews seem to be for the ACX model. This is the card I'm talking about:


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So they don't know yet if they are going to change the cooling design with the FTW edition?
> 
> Yes that was what I was thinking too that de direct contact was most efficient but MSI proves that wrong. But the amount of fins is also importatn as well as the mass of the cooler and in that area the MSI steps it up.
> 
> Nice comparison on ov versus heat increase! Did you calculate the percentages yourself?


Yes, they don't know yet. Well it's probably more than likely that that particular CS rep doesn't know. But we'll know soon enough.
And of course those DO play a role as well but this was just an unscientific comparison between these models.
Yeah, I just slapped them to Excel and used it to calculate the percentages, the source is TechPowerUp of course and kudos to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I wonder what would be the best choice for 760 SLI? I was browsing EVGA shop and found 760 SC with their own blower cooler for pretty insane price of 209€. Only 420€ for SLI and should crush similarly priced GTX 770. I know reference blower sucks but does anyone know how much better EVGA's own design is? All the reviews seem to be for the ACX model. This is the card I'm talking about:


Well if you look at the 760 part numbers
02G-P4-2762-KR GTX 760 Superclocked
02G-P4-2764-KR GTX 760 FTW
And then take a look at these 770 part numbers
02G-P4-2770-KR GTX 770
02G-P4-2771-KR GTX 770 Superclocked
These use the same kind of cooler.
The card you posted looks similar except it's shorter.

So you might wanna google for reviews of those two GTX 770 part numbers, I'd guess that the cooler on the 760 you posted would be similar to those two 770's.


----------



## duhanus

Which is better the asus direct cu ii or the evga 4gb?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhanus*
> 
> Which is better the asus direct cu ii or the evga 4gb?


If you'd read some of the previous posts you'd seen the EVGA coolers are not too good. Asus seems like a better cooler.


----------



## lagittaja

The vanilla version(white accents) with blower cooler?
If you're not after EVGA because of warranty and so on then take the Asus.
Clocked higher OoB and will more than likely be quieter and cooler.


----------



## quakeandbake

Just to be clear, there will be no 760 ti?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yes, they don't know yet. Well it's probably more than likely that that particular CS rep doesn't know. But we'll know soon enough.
> And of course those DO play a role as well but this was just an unscientific comparison between these models.
> Yeah, I just slapped them to Excel and used it to calculate the percentages, the source is TechPowerUp of course and kudos to them.
> Well if you look at the 760 part numbers
> 02G-P4-2762-KR GTX 760 Superclocked
> 02G-P4-2764-KR GTX 760 FTW
> And then take a look at these 770 part numbers
> 02G-P4-2770-KR GTX 770
> 02G-P4-2771-KR GTX 770 Superclocked
> These use the same kind of cooler.
> The card you posted looks similar except it's shorter.
> 
> So you might wanna google for reviews of those two GTX 770 part numbers, I'd guess that the cooler on the 760 you posted would be similar to those two 770's.


Well good job slapping them in excel







I see you are a folder too btw. I wonder how the 760 will perform in FAH, I think the loss of the SMX cluster won't do PPD any good. We'll see.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I wonder what would be the best choice for 760 SLI? I was browsing EVGA shop and found 760 SC with their own blower cooler for pretty insane price of 209€. Only 420€ for SLI and should crush similarly priced GTX 770. I know reference blower sucks but does anyone know how much better EVGA's own design is? All the reviews seem to be for the ACX model. This is the card I'm talking about:


Take it and use a custom cooler and you are done.
You will still be under warranty (since evga allows cooler replacement) and you are done.
This apply mostly in EU were msi or other custom cooler gtx760 solutions are overpriced.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well if you look at the 760 part numbers
> 02G-P4-2762-KR GTX 760 Superclocked
> 02G-P4-2764-KR GTX 760 FTW
> And then take a look at these 770 part numbers
> 02G-P4-2770-KR GTX 770
> 02G-P4-2771-KR GTX 770 Superclocked
> These use the same kind of cooler.
> The card you posted looks similar except it's shorter.
> 
> So you might wanna google for reviews of those two GTX 770 part numbers, I'd guess that the cooler on the 760 you posted would be similar to those two 770's.


User reviews for those 770s are claiming that the Evga's custom blower is using Titan cooler internals. Interesting, could be that they just slapped fan from Titan cooler to cheaper plastic enclosure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Take it and use a custom cooler and you are done.
> You will still be under warranty (since evga allows cooler replacement) and you are done.
> This apply mostly in EU were msi or other custom cooler gtx760 solutions are overpriced.


Thing is, I'm not sure I want custom cooler that blows the heat back to case







For single card, sure custom cooler is way to go with low noise and temps, but with SLI it's generally recommended to use blower coolers. I think I'm gonna order this card directly from EVGA, it's with free shipping and taxes included. Just incredible price.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> User reviews for those 770s are claiming that the Evga's custom blower is using Titan cooler internals. Interesting, could be that they just slapped fan from Titan cooler to cheaper plastic enclosure.
> Thing is, I'm not sure I want custom cooler that blows the heat back to case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For single card, sure custom cooler is way to go with low noise and temps, but with SLI it's generally recommended to use blower coolers. I think I'm gonna order this card directly from EVGA, it's with free shipping and taxes included. Just incredible price.


Is the EVGA blower 760 for 209 euro with free shipping? That's amazing, be sure to let us know if noise is bearable when you get it!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I wonder how the 760 will perform in FAH, I think the loss of the SMX cluster won't do PPD any good. We'll see.


Slower than 670.
P.S. I don't participate in DC these days and haven't in a long long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> User reviews for those 770s are claiming that the Evga's custom blower is using Titan cooler internals. Interesting, could be that they just slapped fan from Titan cooler to cheaper plastic enclosure.
> Thing is, I'm not sure I want custom cooler that blows the heat back to case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For single card, sure custom cooler is way to go with low noise and temps, but with SLI it's generally recommended to use blower coolers. I think I'm gonna order this card directly from EVGA, it's with free shipping and taxes included. Just incredible price.


The heck, where you live? Shipping is 12€ to Finland but that figures though..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Is the EVGA blower 760 for 209 euro with free shipping? That's amazing, be sure to let us know if noise is bearable when you get it!


Eeyup



I'll let you in on a secret. The blower will be mostly inaudible/not annoying up until to ~50-60%. That's based on the blowers I've had in the past.
It's the temperatures that won't be as great.


----------



## Seid Dark

I proceeded to the payment page and yeah, shipping isn't included like I first thought. Still, 760 SLI for 420€ + postages is really good price. I'm surprised at 760 EU pricing, usually EVGA shop has been rather expensive compared to cheapest retailers.

Now I just need to sell my 7950, I can't afford new cards without selling my old one first.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I'll let you in on a secret. The blower will be mostly inaudible/not annoying up until to ~50-60%. That's based on the blowers I've had in the past.
> It's the temperatures that won't be as great.


True i d got two of them in sli. On idle was inaudible, on load using stock fan profile less audible than my ex-7950 vapor-x. With 84% fan in order not to reach 70°C (kepler throttle point) were loud.


----------



## lagittaja

So Zotac is bringing some crazy OC Extreme Edition out.



Core clocks at 1137/1202+ but mem only 1552
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2172/zotac-gtx-760-extreme-edition.html

Zotac AMP! edition with 1110/1176+ and 1552 is already priced at ~250€ so this can't be more than like 270-275€
Depending on how quiet that thing runs I could consider it.
Since the Gigabyte model with 1150 boost already spent most of it's time at 1196-1202, EVGA with 1137 boost was at 1219-1228 then could this thing go up to 1300









One thing is sure, you need to bin hell of a lot of chips to launch something like that.


----------



## omair8

That Zotac definitely looks interesting!


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah it sure does, too bad it's not even listed yet at Zotac's sites so it's probably gonna be a while before we'll see it in the wild. Not gonna wait that long on my card choice


----------



## NewMaxx

Owner of 2 MSI Gaming N760 TF OC cards. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to overclocking, in the sense that I go for realistically stable clocks, so I thought I'd post my results. Yes, I did get overnight shipping for these.









One of the cards is better than the other, at least it can handle a higher core, so my results are for SLI only. Your mileage may vary, especially with a single card.

Maximum OC using the maximum power limit: +110 MHz core, +548 MHz memory. This results in a GPU clock of 1130, a boost of 1935, and a maximum boost of 1280 (edited). It also results in a memory clock of 7100 MHz.

The core exhibited pretty obvious artifacting at +150, small ones at +130, and at +120 I would very rarely see a frame skip so I dropped it down another 10. Performance on 3DMark's Fire Strike increased up to around 7100 MHz memory, which I realize is abnormally high; there was however a significant score increase between, for example, +375 and +500. At +750 the increase was small but there, enabling me to narrow it down to ~7100 for optimal performance. The memory chips are Hynix as widely stipulated.

Oh yeah, the score on Fire Strike was close to 9800 at those settings, but I wasn't running it under ideal circumstances whatsoever. That matches up pretty well with the MSI SLI reviews I've seen.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Owner of 2 MSI Gaming N760 TF OC cards. I'm pretty conservative when it comes to overclocking, in the sense that I go for realistically stable clocks, so I thought I'd post my results. Yes, I did get overnight shipping for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the cards is better than the other, at least it can handle a higher core, so my results are for SLI only. Your mileage may vary, especially with a single card.
> 
> Maximum OC using the maximum power limit: +110 MHz core, +548 MHz memory. This results in a GPU clock of 1170, a boost of 1235, and a maximum boost of 1280. It also results in a memory clock of 7100 MHz.
> 
> The core exhibited pretty obvious artifacting at +150, small ones at +130, and at +120 I would very rarely see a frame skip so I dropped it down another 10. Performance on 3DMark's Fire Strike increased up to around 7100 MHz memory, which I realize is abnormally high; there was however a significant score increase between, for example, +375 and +500. At +750 the increase was small but there, enabling me to narrow it down to ~7100 for optimal performance. The memory chips are Hynix as widely stipulated.
> 
> Oh yeah, the score on Fire Strike was close to 9800 at those settings, but I wasn't running it under ideal circumstances whatsoever. That matches up pretty well with the MSI SLI reviews I've seen.


Congfratz on the purchase







So how are the noise levels? Any chance you could test a single card idling with case fans and cpu fans off?

And please refer to your overclock in absolute terms, offset doesn't say much









And do they look better in real life than on pictures?


----------



## lagittaja

By the way guys. If you're planning to get the Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce OC.
There's two revisions. Rev1.0 and rev2.0. Some stores WILL list these as the same so if your store only has one GV-N760OC-2GD listed and no EAN code or revision info then it's luck of the draw which you'll get unless you verify from them.
I see that NewEgg has listed them separately.
The revision 1.0 is the same card as TechPowerUp tested so it will have the GTX680 PCB and VRM. Also GTX680 FC waterblocks will fit it.
The revision 2.0 is unknown to me right now as to what kind of PCB it has or VRM. But the cooler on it is the newer version of Windforce (which AFAIK is better)



EAN code for rev1.0 471933132*2120*
EAN code for rev2.0 471933132*3264*
Quote:


> The GV-N760OC-2GD Rev 1.0 features a blue colored PCB and the WindForce 3X cooler that featured on several of the company's previous generation high-end graphics cards; while the GV-N760OC-2GD Rev 2.0 features a black colored PCB, and the new WindForce 450W cooling solution.


Going to watercool one of these? Grab the rev1.0









I COULD be wrong *BUT* I was looking at the pictures and perhaps the rev2.0 has the GTX770 PCB?? It does match somewhat. Look at the capacitors











Here's the naked GTX770 Gigabyte PCB


----------



## Ribozyme

Thanks lagittaja, I also noticed this and the plue PCB is hideous so thanks for warning!


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Congfratz on the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how are the noise levels? Any chance you could test a single card idling with case fans and cpu fans off?
> 
> And please refer to your overclock in absolute terms, offset doesn't say much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do they look better in real life than on pictures?


Thanks.









I actually did list both offsets and absolute clocks. Here's the GPU-Z Validation (edited to be correct): http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3heu3/

The boost clock is listed as 1195 on GPU-Z, although it boosted to 1280 during Fire Strike and was steady there. So core is 1130/1195/1280 and memory is ~7100. (edited)

I'm not a huge fan of the brown PCB, but it's better than some of the others I've seen (like Gigabyte's blue), and these cards do look pretty good in my case. I had blue Galaxy SOC GTX 460's before this and while I miss them, these babies just feel more substantial and look rocking (the same thermal pipe that blocks easy removal of the auxiliary power pins also happens to be a prominently cool visual perk).

As for noise, these cards are pretty quiet, likely because their design keeps the cards pretty cool. Pretty happy with how cool and quiet they are in SLI. However, like my 460's, I do seem to be able to coax some coil whine out of them if I push them hard enough. I have to confirm that through further usage and sound analysis, but if noise is an issue for you, be aware of it. The fans themselves make no appreciable difference in my system noise-wise, but my tower is not exactly quiet.


----------



## NewMaxx

Actually, I messed up there and in my first post. The absolute clocks are as follows: 1130/1195/1280 core, 7100 memory. Too little sleep for me this fine day.







Just making notification of that fact since I'm editing the past posts.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Actually, I messed up there. The absolute clocks are as follows: 1130/1195/1280 core, 7100 memory. Too little sleep for me this fine day.


Can you run a unigine valley with stock and oced clocks?


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Can you run a unigine valley with stock and oced clocks?


Sure.

I ran the benchmark at 1080p Extreme HD...
Stock (MSI's stock of 1020/6000): 3145, 3148 (two runs to derive a good baseline)
Overclocked (my clocks of 1130/7104): 3534

This is a gain of 12.4%

Keep in mind that a stock 760 is clocked 40 MHz below MSI's factory overclock, so the difference would be greater in that case (probably ~15%).


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> I ran the benchmark at 1080p Extreme HD...
> Stock (MSI's stock of 1020/6000): 3145, 3148 (two runs to derive a good baseline)
> Overclocked (my clocks of 1130/7104): 3534
> 
> This is a gain of 12.4%
> 
> Keep in mind that a stock 760 is clocked 40 MHz below MSI's factory overclock, so the difference would be greater in that case (probably ~15%).


If you can, run valley in Extreme HD preset. When it finish press F12 to save a screenshot and post it (it will be located at C:\Users\Yourusername\Valley\screenshots).


----------



## NewMaxx

I ran it twice both stock and OC'd, stock was 3145 and 3148, OC'd was exactly 3534 each time (on Extreme HD). I'm running late this morning, hence the quick results...I did save the html output of the last OC'd run if that helps for now ( http://bit.ly/12slJy4 ), I'll check in later today when I have time!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I ran it twice both stock and OC'd, stock was 3145 and 3148, OC'd was exactly 3534 each time (on Extreme HD). I'm running late this morning, hence the quick results...I did save the html output of the last OC'd run if that helps for now ( http://bit.ly/12slJy4 ), I'll check in later today when I have time!


Wonderful, thanks for it.
Cards looks to be as expected, great VFM.


----------



## ac2539

What's the difference between these two besides the look, and the 1 digit change in product number?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130938
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935


----------



## Kurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ac2539*
> 
> What's the difference between these two besides the look, and the 1 digit change in product number?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130938
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935


Spec wise the cards are not different. The only difference is the look of the cooling shroud.


----------



## lagittaja

They use different PCB.
The vanilla card has EVGA080 rev1.0, the evga cooler has EVGA103 rev0.1
Dun remember what other cards use those.
By the way, the stock reference clocked blower style card got listed now, 02G-P4-2761-KR for 199€ + shipping.


----------



## valkeriefire

+ Rep Newmaxx,

I just ran Valley on my Asus stock clock GTX670 last night. I got 1700 on 1080p Extreme HD. That puts your SLi at about 85% over a stock 670 which is good sli scaling. I am considering selling my 670 and getting a pair of these. Now if someone could just plug on into a Mac Pro or Hackintosh and tell me if it is OS X compatible (I bet it will be since the 770, 670, and the others all are).


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Different PCB. The 2760 uses the same PCB as the standard GTX 670 (Small PCB)


----------



## lagittaja

I'm contemplating about possibility of going SLI in the future.
Checked my Jimm's invoice and I paid 498€+7,20€ shipping for that GTX460 1GB sli setup back in July 2010.
Now this 760 SLI though, the blower SC is 209€ so both of them 418€ + shipping. Seriously a wicked setup.
My 460 SLI submission back in Sep 2010
http://hwbot.org/submission/1049692_lagittaja_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1575.45_dx11_marks

NewMaxx, would you bother to run the Heaven Xtreme Preset?
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/hwbot_unigine_heaven_v103/index.htm


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> + Rep Newmaxx,
> 
> I just ran Valley on my Asus stock clock GTX670 last night. I got 1700 on 1080p Extreme HD. That puts your SLi at about 85% over a stock 670 which is good sli scaling.


Thanks. I did compare this to some 670 SLI setups when I had the time, and it does seem to match up pretty well on this benchmark.

Also, +12 mV on the voltage allowed for another 10 MHz on the core...as expected not too much more headroom.


----------



## philharmonik

Would it be wise to sell my 2 MSI GTX580 LE's to get two of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130937 ??


----------



## omair8

Thanks for the info you guys have been giving out in this thread. It's helping a lot! Right now I narrowed down my GTX 760 choices to 2 cards. I'm looking at the MSI 760 or the 760 2GB FTW but at the same time I'm wondering if it's even worth waiting for the FTW? I don't want to buy the MSI 760 and regret not getting the FTW when that comes out. Any opinions? Thanks guys.


----------



## valkeriefire

@Lagittaja,

What is your take on running these sli with the Seasonic 660xp PSU? It should be enough power, I've ran it through a PSU calculator a few times and it looks good. What do you think? I even ran simulated 680 sli to see if I could run sli 770s and it still added up as enough, but just barely.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Thanks for the info you guys have been giving out in this thread. It's helping a lot! Right now I narrowed down my GTX 760 choices to 2 cards. I'm looking at the MSI 760 or the 760 2GB FTW but at the same time I'm wondering if it's even worth waiting for the FTW? I don't want to buy the MSI 760 and regret not getting the FTW when that comes out. Any opinions? Thanks guys.


I'm personally fond of the SuperClocked with ACX. It has great factory clocks, a non-reference cooling design that's pretty crucial, and you don't need the 4GB that is on the one FTW. I'm not aware if there's a FTW planned with 2GB and ACX. I realize that's coming from someone who purchased 2 MSI's, but that was before I realized MSI's clocks are mislabeled (the stock core is 1020, not 1085, but the EVGA SC does have 1072 stock).


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I'm personally fond of the SuperClocked with ACX. It has great factory clocks, a non-reference cooling design that's pretty crucial, and you don't need the 4GB that is on the one FTW. I'm not aware if there's a FTW planned with 2GB and ACX. I realize that's coming from someone who purchased 2 MSI's, but that was before I realized MSI's clocks are mislabeled (the stock core is 1020, not 1085, but the EVGA SC does have 1072 stock).


You're right there is no FTW 2GB w/ACX. They are using the blower for the regular 2GB FTW. I was just wondering if the FTW was worth waiting for. I was originally looking at the Superclocked with ACX but then changed my mind because according to some reviews it didn't run as cool and was actually as loud as the reference. The MSI seems to run cooler and produces lower noise.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @Lagittaja,
> 
> What is your take on running these sli with the Seasonic 660xp PSU? It should be enough power, I've ran it through a PSU calculator a few times and it looks good. What do you think? I even ran simulated 680 sli to see if I could run sli 770s and it still added up as enough, but just barely.


Reference 760 Crysis 2 peak is 161w.
The factory overclocked cards TPU tested in Crysis 2 they peaked between 150-170w.
Reference 670 peaked 152w but in SLI they peaked at 295w, reference 680's peaked 186w but in SLI they peaked 360.
So let's say you have two 760's that independently peak at ~160-170w in Crysis 2 they'd be in SLI ~330-340w
Unscientific calculations but should give you some idea..
660-340=320w. WAY more than enough








When I had loaned a power meter I measured 80w idle for my system (had a 5750 at that time) and my CPU was at erm iirc 4.8Ghz with like 1.3ish voltage. Load in x264 was ~250-260w so that's a 170-180w idle->load difference.
That 660 seasonic is plenty enough.
P.S. In the future don't use PSU calculators, they're just crap and really inaccurate 99.9% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I'm personally fond of the SuperClocked with ACX. It has great factory clocks, a non-reference cooling design that's pretty crucial, and you don't need the 4GB that is on the one FTW. I'm not aware if there's a FTW planned with 2GB and ACX. I realize that's coming from someone who purchased 2 MSI's, but that was before I realized MSI's clocks are mislabeled (the stock core is 1020, not 1085, but the EVGA SC does have 1072 stock).


Oh lord, that's actually true








TPU GPU-Z

MSI website
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-TF-2GD5-OC.html

P.S. I wouldn't get the SC ACX, but that's just me


----------



## omair8

I wonder why there is a mix up with the clock speeds? That's strange lol.

Lagittaja, since I only game at 1080p single monitor, is there any need at all to see what the 2GB FTW (reference cooler?) brings about? This is my first nvidia card. Just want to make sure I make the right decision haha.


----------



## lagittaja

2GB vs 4GB? At single 1080p? No reason what so ever to get a 4GB card for that.
And even if you'd get 760 SLI and have 5760x1080 three monitor setup I doubt you'd need the 4GB. You'll run out of GPU horsepower way before the vram becomes an issue.
P.S. Heavily modded Skyrim doesn't count.


----------



## omair8

At this point I'm only looking at the 2GB. As you said the 4GB won't apply for a single monitor 1080p. So it's between the MSI or the 2GB FTW non-ACX.


----------



## DStanding

The Gigabyte Rev. 2.0 looks like it's not using the full-fat 450W cooler; instead of 5 pipes it looks like there's only 2 on the far side of the card (near the power connectors). It does look like it's using the 770 PCB, though. Anyone seen disassembled shots?


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> The MSI seems to run cooler and produces lower noise.


I'm satisfied with the heat/noise on these MSI's, yeah. I think you're correct in stating that the ACX isn't quite as robust or efficient...I haven't had the chance to really check that out. Then again, I was going for SLI from the get go, so MSI was my first choice regardless (for temperatures reasons, not noise). Single card would have been a different scenario perhaps.

Also, since lagittaja mentioned power usage, I peak around 599W in Fire Strike but seen my UPS spike into the low-/mid-600s with these cards on something like Furmark. 2500k @ 4.5 for CPU.


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I'm satisfied with the heat/noise on these MSI's, yeah. I think you're correct in stating that the ACX isn't quite as robust or efficient...I haven't had the chance to really check that out. Then again, I was going for SLI from the get go, so MSI was my first choice regardless (for temperatures reasons, not noise). Single card would have been a different scenario perhaps.
> 
> Also, since lagittaja mentioned power usage, I peak around 599W in Fire Strike but seen my UPS spike into the low-/mid-600s with these cards on something like Furmark. 2500k @ 4.5 for CPU.


Yeah the MSI seems really appealing to me out of all the current released GTX 760 cards. The ACX looks nice but doesn't have that nice overall package that MSI gives in terms of heat/noise. Your results look pretty good though!


----------



## ac2539

holy crap, i ordered my 760 from newegg 2 days ago (tuesday release) with eggsaver slowest shipping or whatever its called, it shipped yesterday, and it arrived today.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Yeah the MSI seems really appealing to me out of all the current released GTX 760 cards. The ACX looks nice but doesn't have that nice overall package that MSI gives in terms of heat/noise. Your results look pretty good though!


Thanks! Yeah, the MSI also has some quality components (Military Class IV), which is a plus for me since I like to use cards forever...eventually these will be in my secondary rig, which inherited my 460's, and before that inherited my G92 8800's. So I like the cards and overclocks to hold for 5+ years. I just meant the EVGA option is worth considering for a single card scenario depending on what's important to you ("Step-Up," etc.).


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Also, since lagittaja mentioned power usage, I peak around 599W in Fire Strike but seen my UPS spike into the low-/mid-600s with these cards on something like Furmark. 2500k @ 4.5 for CPU.


And then you factor in the efficiency so if your psu is really good quality and with 90% efficiency while pulling 600w from the wall then real system usage would be 540w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStanding*
> 
> The Gigabyte Rev. 2.0 looks like it's not using the full-fat 450W cooler; instead of 5 pipes it looks like there's only 2 on the far side of the card (near the power connectors). It does look like it's using the 770 PCB, though. Anyone seen disassembled shots?


Haven't seen any disassembled yet.
And yeah, looks like there's only two 8mm heatpipes.
But I'm not saying anything until I see a review. Could be a great cooler.
Since you know there are good heatpipes and then there are not-so-good heatpipes?
Those two + overall some improvements to how they're soldered and changes to fins or the base plate etcetera could make it better than the current rev1.0 which isn't that cool or quiet as you'd expect.
I'm going to expect that the rev2.0 cooler is going to be better. Why else would've Gigabyte first released the rev1.0 and then the rev2.0? Perhaps they ran out of the new coolers or the new coolers weren't ready so they decided to slap the gk104 onto an 680 pcb and slap an older windforce to it and have something to sell since at least over here the rev2.0 isn't available ANYWHERE as far as I can see. Stores that have listed them either say delivery in 3-7 days or 1-2 weeks and few stores give dates for the 2nd/3rd week of July.
Looks like NewEgg has the rev2.0 in stock so maybe this only applies to Europe, idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the MSI also has some quality components (Military Class IV), which is a plus for me since I like to use cards forever...eventually these will be in my secondary rig, which inherited my 460's, and before that inherited my G92 8800's. So I like the cards and overclocks to hold for 5+ years.


EVGA + Extended Warranty if you're planning to use them long?


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, the MSI also has some quality components (Military Class IV), which is a plus for me since I like to use cards forever...eventually these will be in my secondary rig, which inherited my 460's, and before that inherited my G92 8800's. So I like the cards and overclocks to hold for 5+ years. I just meant the EVGA option is worth considering for a single card scenario depending on what's important to you ("Step-Up," etc.).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> And then you factor in the efficiency so if your psu is really good quality and with 90% efficiency while pulling 600w from the wall then real system usage would be 540w
> Haven't seen any disassembled yet.
> And yeah, looks like there's only two 8mm heatpipes.
> But I'm not saying anything until I see a review. Could be a great cooler.
> Since you know there are good heatpipes and then there are not-so-good heatpipes?
> Those two + overall some improvements to how they're soldered and changes to fins or the base plate etcetera could make it better than the current rev1.0 which isn't that cool or quiet as you'd expect.
> EVGA + Extended Warranty if you're planning to use them long?


Well I will be keeping the card for the next few years. I don't think the Step-Up will be worth it for me since I won't be upgrading the card for a while. Just debating if I should pull the trigger on the MSI or wait for the 760 FTW 2GB. But the 2GB FTW won't have a good cooler like the MSI! So should I just get the MSI?


----------



## lagittaja

In my opinion the extended warranty is some of EVGA's best pros.
Stock it's 3yrs but you can extend the warranty by either +2 years for 15$ or +7 years for 30$ (that's for a card with under 300$ msrp)
What if your card decides to crap out few months after the original warranty runs out? Buy a new card.
Or with EVGA rma it and perhaps get something more recent in return..
When one of the gpu's on my 9800GX2 crapped out back in 2010 I rma'd it and got a GTX470 Superclocked+ with backplate+High airflow bracket. And it was brand-freaking-new









Or if you get bad temps with your MSI card, do they allow you to take the cooler off and reapply TIM without losing warranty? Some say they do but I don't know anything official.

E:
Uh oh.
Stumbled upon the 04G-P4-2766-KR product page in EU EVGA and it happens to show the price of that card..
http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-2766-KR&family=GeForce%20700%20Series%20Family&uc=EUR
So reference clocked 2GB model -> reference clocked 4GB model = 40% price premium. But that's probably not the case, I seriously hope so








Looked at the US EVGA pricing where it's 249.99 -> 289.99 = 16% price premium.
So if the EU pricing would get a ~20% price increase then it would be 239€
That would fall in line with these prices as well.
http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-760-04g-p4-2766-a967195.html
If the 4GB reference model is going to be 239€ then add the 10€ premium for each overclock step reference to SC is 10€ so hopefully SC to FTW is 10€ as well.
4GB FTW ACX could be 259€ then. That or 269€ MAX would be appropriate pricing for it if you ask me.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ac2539*
> 
> holy crap, i ordered my 760 from newegg 2 days ago (tuesday release) with eggsaver slowest shipping or whatever its called, it shipped yesterday, and it arrived today.


That's pretty common for newegg. I live in Las Vegas and I get shipments the next day as long they ship from California. If it gets shipped from their Memphis warehouse then it takes forever.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> So should I just get the MSI?


I absolutely love mine so far and I don't think you can go wrong with one whatsoever. They look sharp and the coolers are really rather nice.


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> In my opinion the extended warranty is some of EVGA's best pros.
> Stock it's 3yrs but you can extend the warranty by either +2 years for 15$ or +7 years for 30$ (that's for a card with under 300$ msrp)
> What if your card decides to crap out few months after the original warranty runs out? Buy a new card.
> Or with EVGA rma it and perhaps get something more recent in return..
> When one of the gpu's on my 9800GX2 crapped out back in 2010 I rma'd it and got a GTX470 Superclocked+ with backplate+High airflow bracket. And it was brand-freaking-new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you get bad temps with your MSI card, do they allow you to take the cooler off and reapply TIM without losing warranty? Some say they do but I don't know anything official.


You bring up some good points. Making me think about this even more lol. So if I bought an EVGA GTX 760 from new egg I would have to purchase the extended warranty directly from EVGA?


----------



## lagittaja

Uhm yeah.
You first register the card to your account at EVGA.
Then _if_ you want to, you can purchase the Extended Warranty.

But let me add you can't go wrong with either of your choices.
I'd personally get the MSI if you are looking for a dead quiet card out of the box and don't wish to deal with 3rd party coolers.


----------



## omair8

Sounds good thanks for the info. I like the MSI but I guess I will wait for the 760 FTW 2 GB and make my decision then. Now we don't know how long until the FTW versions are released. I don't want to wait super long either.


----------



## lagittaja

I have mentioned it earlier in this thread but I'll just put it here again.
I talked with Dominik from EVGA and he said
Quote:


> My name is Dominik U and I will be answering your question today.
> 
> Answer:
> 
> Hi, for the models 2764 and 2768 we do not have shipping information at the moment so it will probably still take a couple of weeks till they are available.
> *blablabla*
> at the moment I do not have any information whether the cooler will be different on the FTW cards but those cards are not final so far and it could be possible that things still get changed. Regards.


----------



## omair8

Yeah I saw that. Glad you emailed them and got a response. If it's only a couple weeks then that's not bad.


----------



## lolzcat

I'm betting that the 760 with reference PCB will be completely compliant with OS X 10.8.3 or newer OS X releases. GTX 680 and GTX 770 both work 100% and are GK104 GPUs so I don't see why the GK104 based 760 would have any compatibility issues unless you get a 4GB card.


----------



## lolzcat

Based on the valley scores I've seen in this thread, a stock GTX 760 SLI is 24% better than the GTX 780 in the Unigine Valley benchmarks.


----------



## philharmonik

WOW! All the 760's at Newegg have sold out!!!


----------



## lagittaja

I went through a few cards and at least a dozen are in stock.
Actually there's two cards that say out of stock.
The EVGA SC ACX and MSI


----------



## eBombzor

So I was going to purchase the MSI 760, but it looks like I'll void the warranty if I remove the sticker on the screw. What's the next best 760?


----------



## Omega215d

I find EVGA to be a good reliable brand and I like the Precision software. Asus is another good one as well.

Looks like it's time to move on from my GTX 260 216 (EVGA) and the price/ performance of the 760 makes it so much easier. Just in time for the new games that are due out.


----------



## lagittaja

I realized something now. The MSI card and the supposed 1085/1150 clocks.
It's the MSI's own application and it's OC MODE!
Out of the box the clocks will be 1020/1085 but once you use the MSI app and hit the OC button it'll increase the clocks to 1085/1150









NewMaxx, try the MSI Gaming App which can be found here
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-TF-2GD5-OC.html
When you click on the OC button the screen will blank for a while then it will come back and tadah 1085/1150

Of course you can just use MSI AB or EVGA PrecisionX to manually set the clocks but try it












MSI you are stupido, imo 99% of the people who buy this card won't even look at any of the documentation nor will they install some random MSI "Gaming App" so what they'll get is 1020/1085 out of the box.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I realized something now. The MSI card and the supposed 1085/1150 clocks.
> It's the MSI's own application and it's OC MODE!
> Out of the box the clocks will be 1020/1085 but once you use the MSI app and hit the OC button it'll increase the clocks to 1085/1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMaxx, try the MSI Gaming App which can be found here
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-TF-2GD5-OC.html
> When you click on the OC button the screen will blank for a while then it will come back and tadah 1085/1150
> 
> Of course you can just use MSI AB or EVGA PrecisionX to manually set the clocks but try it


I noticed that myself when you linked the MSI 760 page earlier, lol! Thank you for that. The boost I get from these cards (in actuality) is in excess of 1300 with 1.212V, so I can't complain.


----------



## Seid Dark

Looks like EVGA 760 SC blower is sold out on EU store







Just got my salary and was ready to buy two cards for SLI. Does anyone have idea when it's coming back to stock? All the other cards at least have "notify me" button on page but it's missing from one I want to buy.


----------



## zefs

Unfortunately they won't give you an answer if you email them about it and tell you to use the notify button which as you said is missing. They also listed a 199€ 760 none SC so I suppose they will have stock soon.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, they'll have the 760 reference clocked in stocked probably on monday.
Hit the notify button so you'll know when they'll be available.
Who knows if you get lucky those reference clocked cards could very well clock to the 1250-1300 range when boost is active.
I went through a dozen REFERENCE 760 reviews and looked at the overclocking results.
Now some of those reviews didn't say anything about what speed the gpu ACTUALLY ran at under load so this average Mhz reading I got could be a little bit under what these cards could do on average.
The average I got out of 13 reviews was 1245.46Mhz.
So you should expect at least 1200 under load from the core. I didn't look at the memory since the bandwidth is not really a bottleneck with these cards. And if you leave the memory alone the core usually clocks higher.
P.S. The highest clocks I saw are from two reviews, actual GPU speed being 1333Mhz and 1359Mhz.
That's pretty insane if you think about it. Reference card. Doing 1359. Wat. The decreased amount of shaders and TMU's must be why these OC so high.



E: First GTX 760 Heaven Extreme preset numbers posted to HWBot.
Reference card clocked to 1110 base 1602 mem 1163 boost and 1768,9 DX11 Marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/2395175_hades_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_760_1768.9_dx11_marks


----------



## melodystyle2003

You can not modify power control on GTX760 bios using keplerbiostweaker 1.25. All fields are grayed out.
Is there any other way?


----------



## lagittaja

It's dated 31.5.2013 afaik, perhaps we have to wait for an update.

Also, how is the 760 SC blower, what's the fan control range on that card without modifying the control range with KBT?
P.S. Pics would be nice, how does the card look irl.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I will be able to answer to all of your "gentle requests" as soon as i receive the card.
This bios was downloaded from tpu in order to check power,boost and fan limitations.
Stock gtx760 boost limit is 1268Mhz, Asus raise it to 1290, Msi bit higher to 1306 and evga to 1354Mhz.


----------



## lagittaja

Aah







Thought you had already gotten the card. Silly me.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You can not modify power control on GTX760 bios using keplerbiostweaker 1.25. All fields are grayed out.
> Is there any other way?


Sure I could do it but it'll be voltage locked to a 1.212V anyways.
Don't get why people buy rebranded chips though.


----------



## valkeriefire

Ok, I sold my GTX 670 and I am selling some other parts too. I've got a budget of about $500. I can't decide what to do but I am going to buy something today to take advantage of neweggs $50 back off $500.

*Should I get SLi evga GTX 760 SC (blower style coolers) for $520 (-50) or go with the Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb for $450* (and get some other stuff I need to use the $50 off).

The SLi 760s are more bang for the buck, but the 770 4gb is more future proof and will be more powerful once SLi'd at a later date?

What would you do?

Other factors are my case, a Lian Li PC-A05FN, it won't fit Sli 770s, so I'd need a new case one day, but the Sli 760s will fit (barely).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I sold my GTX 670 and I am selling some other parts too. I've got a budget of about $500. I can't decide what to do but I am going to buy something today to take advantage of neweggs $50 back off $500.
> 
> *Should I get SLi evga GTX 760 SC (blower style coolers) for $520 (-50) or go with the Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb for $450* (and get some other stuff I need to use the $50 off).
> 
> The SLi 760s are more bang for the buck, but the 770 4gb is more future proof and will be more powerful once SLi'd at a later date?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Other factors are my case, a Lian Li PC-A05FN, it won't fit Sli 770s, so I'd need a new case one day, but the Sli 760s will fit (barely).


Aquire a little extra money and buy a 780 since those other cards are just GK104...


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Aquire a little extra money and buy a 780 since those other cards are just GK104...


Why do you say that? I considered it, but the 780 isn't as good bang for the buck. It is more "future proof" but today it is actually inferior to the SLi 760s, and costs $190 more after discounts are factored in.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sure I could do it but it'll be voltage locked to a 1.212V anyways.
> Don't get why people buy rebranded chips though.


I would be very interested to know how this can be done (power limits changing and checksum if needed?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I sold my GTX 670 and I am selling some other parts too. I've got a budget of about $500. I can't decide what to do but I am going to buy something today to take advantage of neweggs $50 back off $500.
> 
> *Should I get SLi evga GTX 760 SC (blower style coolers) for $520 (-50) or go with the Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb for $450* (and get some other stuff I need to use the $50 off).
> 
> The SLi 760s are more bang for the buck, but the 770 4gb is more future proof and will be more powerful once SLi'd at a later date?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Other factors are my case, a Lian Li PC-A05FN, it won't fit Sli 770s, so I'd need a new case one day, but the Sli 760s will fit (barely).


All depends on what game analysis are you playing. For 1080p, future proof is the gtx770, ideal though would be to get one gtx760 and wait for the new gpus to arrive until you decide where to go (second gtx760, or newer gpu).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Why do you say that? I considered it, but the 780 isn't as good bang for the buck. It is more "future proof" but today it is actually inferior to the SLi 760s, and costs $190 more after discounts are factored in.


Because you'll dodge SLI and all it's problems.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I would be very interested to know how this can be done (power limits changing and checksum if needed?).


Hex edit it on 3 places if it is the same bios design as Titan it would be mW mW mW + 0 identifier.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Hex edit it on 3 places if it is the same bios design as Titan it would be mW mW mW + 0 identifier.


Awesome found it. +rep
On sc bios limits are: 237 | 124 | 111 mW iirc. No think i made mistake. Checking it again.
No need for checksum?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I sold my GTX 670 and I am selling some other parts too. I've got a budget of about $500. I can't decide what to do but I am going to buy something today to take advantage of neweggs $50 back off $500.
> 
> *Should I get SLi evga GTX 760 SC (blower style coolers) for $520 (-50) or go with the Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb for $450* (and get some other stuff I need to use the $50 off).
> 
> The SLi 760s are more bang for the buck, but the 770 4gb is more future proof and will be more powerful once SLi'd at a later date?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Other factors are my case, a Lian Li PC-A05FN, it won't fit Sli 770s, so I'd need a new case one day, but the Sli 760s will fit (barely).
> 
> [IMG ALT=""http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1314088/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Well you're gonna need quite a bit of airflow to get the hot air out with two of those Gigabyte's.
If you can fit the Gigabyte's in I'd go for them. The Gigabyte rev1.0 is 10.83" (275mm) long and the rev2.0 is 11.61" long (295mm)
The EVGA SC w/ EVGA cooler is 9.5" (241mm) long and the same applies for the vanilla versions. The FTW blower specs say it's 10" (254mm)


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well you're gonna need quite a bit of airflow to get the hot air out with two of those Gigabyte's.
> If you can fit the Gigabyte's in I'd go for them. The Gigabyte rev1.0 is 10.83" (275mm) long and the rev2.0 is 11.61" long (295mm)
> The EVGA SC w/ EVGA cooler is 9.5" (241mm) long and the same applies for the vanilla versions. The FTW blower specs say it's 10" (254mm)


I am having a hard time with this decision. Its between getting the 9.5" Evga SC 760s in SLi, or a single 770 4gb. I can run the 770 in the PC-A05 by removing the drive cage which I don't really need anyway. But once I go sli I will need to upgrade my case. Two reference cooler 760s would be pretty awesome in this case though.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome found it. +rep
> On sc bios limits are: 237 | 124 | 111 mW iirc. No think i made mistake. Checking it again.
> No need for checksum?


You can get the checksum with the bios editor or you can just have nvflash have it ignore the incorrect checksum.
(checksum for something you made for yourself is kinda pointless)

Also the blocks should be close together with filling in between and would be 3 blocks of 2 hexadecimals.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can get the checksum with the bios editor or you can just have nvflash have it ignore the incorrect checksum.
> (checksum for something you made for yourself is kinda pointless)
> 
> Also the blocks should be close together with filling in between and would be 3 blocks of 2 hexadecimals.


100000 | 173000 | 200000 start loc @ 0x0863D or 100000 | 172400 | 200000 @ 0x08681 since i saw duplicate values.
Think i am right. Can you verify it?

NVIDIA.GTX760.2048.130506.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 100000 | 173000 | 200000 start loc @ 0x0863D or 100000 | 172400 | 200000 @ 0x08681 since i saw duplicate values.
> Think i am right. Can you verify it?
> 
> NVIDIA.GTX760.2048.130506.zip 123k .zip file


I don't have 010 editor on this computer or any hex editor but 200000mW is definitely the max wattage you can simply up it max watage is just what the board thinks it can provide you won't get close to the vrm limit since you're voltage locked.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I don't have 010 editor on this computer or any hex editor but 200000mW is definitely the max wattage you can simply up it max watage is just what the board thinks it can provide you won't get close to the vrm limit since you're voltage locked.


Ok. 8+6pin is capable of 300W power draw. Voltage is 1.212V. EVGA sc is using 225W as max. I guess 250-270W would benefit for benches or less throttling if present.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Ok. 8+6pin is capable of 300W power draw. Voltage is 1.212V. EVGA sc is using 225W as max. I guess 250-270W would benefit for benches or less throttling if present.


I would figure that yep.
besides that 75+75+150 = 300W of max power draw it within specs actually it can be way more but it all depends on how many amps you can comfortably send down a wire.
Not really something to worry about unless you're running ln2 and a zombie card though.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I would figure that yep.
> besides that 75+75+150 = 300W of max power draw it within specs actually it can be way more but it all depends on how many amps you can comfortably send down a wire.
> Not really something to worry about unless you're running ln2 and a zombie card though.


True and i enjoyed this little journey tonight, thanks for the tip and for the company


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I sold my GTX 670 and I am selling some other parts too. I've got a budget of about $500. I can't decide what to do but I am going to buy something today to take advantage of neweggs $50 back off $500.
> 
> *Should I get SLi evga GTX 760 SC (blower style coolers) for $520 (-50) or go with the Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb for $450* (and get some other stuff I need to use the $50 off).
> 
> The SLi 760s are more bang for the buck, but the 770 4gb is more future proof and will be more powerful once SLi'd at a later date?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Other factors are my case, a Lian Li PC-A05FN, it won't fit Sli 770s, so I'd need a new case one day, but the Sli 760s will fit (barely).


1 760GTX 4GB SLI
2
3
4
5 780GTX 3GB
6
7
8
9
10 770GTX 2GB

great price / performance ratio. absolutely the best performance compared to GTX 780 (and + VRAM) and by far better than GTX 770.
2x 760GTX 4GB SLI OC @ 1250/7000Mhz is the best solution


----------



## NewMaxx

I'm loving my 760 SLI, but I don't think you'd ever need more than 2GB unless and even if you tri-SLI. Check [H]'s 2x670 4GB real world review and see that in no playable scenario was 2GB exceeded. "To really show off the advantage of 4GB of RAM on GeForce GTX 670 based video cards, would be to use no less than a three-card 3-way SLI setup." This is especially true with techniques like FXAA being developed that use less memory. 4GB cards will likely cost more and they might even not overclock as well depending.

The 770, on the other hand, can definitely make use of that extra memory if you later decide to SLI it. It's a fantastic card at its price...I would have gone that way if I had the PSU and cooling to handle it. The 770 should be available for a year, so that is part of your consideration. The 780 is just too price-heavy for me to suggest it...yes, no need dealing with SLI, but I still think dual 760s (2GB) or 770s (4GB) is a better bargain, and a single 770 will get you by for now.


----------



## eBombzor

So this 760

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130938

or this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935

I plan on doing the Nvidia Mod in the future.

Also does the vanilla EVGA 760 come with the GPU backplate thing that comes on the reference 760?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So this 760
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130938
> 
> or this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935
> 
> I plan on doing the Nvidia Mod in the future.
> 
> Also does the vanilla EVGA 760 come with the GPU backplate thing that comes on the reference 760?


there is no backplate on the ref models that is the fan what you see at the back


----------



## valkeriefire

Well I made my decision. SLi GTX 760s it is.













I went with the EVGA SC blower cooler version for $260/each at newegg. I paid $510 since I had a coupon code and tonight is the last day of the $50 back feature, so I'm into them for $460 total. Basically I went from a stock clock 670 which I sold this morning for $250 to SLi 760s for $210 out of pocket. I'm hoping to get a solid 2+ years out of these cards. The price performance ratio on these just destroys the 770. The 770 is roughly 20-25% faster, but it costs 61% more. SLi 760s get 41% more FPS than a single 770 for only 25% more money than a 770. I decided I didn't 4GB. As NewMaxx said, all the research still goes against 4GB for this level of card. It could change with DX11.2 and the new consoles, but thats still months away and it's a maybe.

This review helped me a lot.... http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,14.html

I look forward to posting pics of my new cards and some benchmarks later this week.


----------



## omair8

Nice purchase! Question for you guys. How does the SC blower compare to the ACX in terms of temperature and noise? I was reading that EVGA blowers can be pretty loud sometimes and run hotter?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Nice purchase! Question for you guys. How does the SC blower compare to the ACX in terms of temperature and noise? I was reading that EVGA blowers can be pretty loud sometimes and run hotter?


I will let you know when I find out.... I expect to be able to post results on July 4th.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> there is no backplate on the ref models that is the fan what you see at the back


I wasn't talking about the extended fan shroud.

I was talking about this metal GPU bracket, sorry maybe I should have clarified.


----------



## Digix117

Should I go with Asus, Gigabyte v2.0, or other? I'm also going to SLI these but I also want that $50 coupon before the deal expires within an hour or two.


----------



## eBombzor

MSI if you don't plan on any aftermarket coolers. EVGA (or others) if you do want aftermarket coolers.

ASUS and Gigabyte are good choices but the MSI model is better so there isn't really any reason to buy them, unless the MSI is out of stock (which it might be). Or maybe if you plan on buying an aftermarket cooler in the future and you want a suitable air cooler for the time being, then I would go with ASUS or Gigabyte.

Where are you buying them from exactly?


----------



## Digix117

I wanted the MSI model but out of stock on Newegg. Whatever I end up with, I plan to keep the stock cooling and let my 7 case fans do the rest.


----------



## eBombzor

TD has the MSI in stock

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8297773&Sku=

Though it's $10 more than Newegg.


----------



## Digix117

Sadly I have to pay tax at tigerdirect








I think I'm going with gigabyte.


----------



## valkeriefire

If you have space in your case the gigabyte is probably the best. Check your clearances though, the gigabyte is the longest 760 available. I chose my stock cooler ones because they are the smallest one.

Also if you have an American Express card, sign up for shop runner at their website. It will give you a year free. Then you won't have to pay shipping on the GPUs. Just don't forget to cancel it before your year is up.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will let you know when I find out.... I expect to be able to post results on July 4th.


Nice, can't wait since I also got these.


----------



## NewMaxx

Congratulations, hope you enjoy the cards as much as I have so far.


----------



## zefs

Btw, guru3d mentions that the 760sli is butter smooth when it comes to gameplay/shuttering, and that it mostly depends on the game and the driver(for that game). For example on Tomb Raider:
Quote:


> For this FPS chart LOWER = BETTER. Above, the card at 2560x1440. As you can see (follow the green line) there are no stutters recorded except for what seems to be one dropped frame, it is so fast that you can not see it. This is butter smooth and steady gaming.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,9.html

On Metro Last Light:
Quote:


> With this chart, lower = better. Huge spikes above 40-50ms can be considered a problem like a stutter or indicate a low framerate. During the recording I focuessed soley with my eyes on the monitor and noticed four to five visible stutters. This correlated perfectly with with the graph as five stutters are peaking well above 40ms. Again this is game engine / benchmark related.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,17.html

But I suppose we will have to test this for ourselves. Hopefuly it will be as they report.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hmmmmm edited.


----------



## lagittaja

Indeed..
What if you go with couple of 4GB 760's in SLI. And play at say 5760x1080?
Go and play a game with so high settings that the ram would be utilized by more than 2GB.
What happens? It's UNPLAYABLE..
With three 760's perhaps then you could think about getting the 4GB models instead but tri-sli is a bit of a hit and miss so instead of spending like 800$ on three mid end GPU's I'd instead grab the GTX780 and have the option to go SLI in the future.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I ordered the MSI 760 gaming as I feel it is the card with the best cooler and that I am very excited for it. I will do some thorough testing on sound levels. Can't wait. Will probably get it friday.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I ran it twice both stock and OC'd, stock was 3145 and 3148, OC'd was exactly 3534 each time (on Extreme HD). I'm running late this morning, hence the quick results...I did save the html output of the last OC'd run if that helps for now ( http://bit.ly/12slJy4 ), I'll check in later today when I have time!


Hello!
Just a remind, when you have time, if you like post the screenshot from the valley benchmark


----------



## omair8

Is it true that MSI uses poor quality fans for their twin frozr coolers? I've been searching and it seems it is a common problem. That's what turns me off from MSI.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello!
> Just a remind, when you have time, if you like post the screenshot from the valley benchmark


Sure...

http://bit.ly/17PuwmZ

This is at 1140/1765 although the cores hit 1280/1306 with maximum boost. (I believe that Valley is known for misreporting core clocks)


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Sure...
> 
> http://bit.ly/17PuwmZ
> 
> This is at 1140/1765 although the cores hit 1280/1306 with maximum boost. (I believe that Valley is known for misreporting core clocks)


Very nice! Which 760's are you using?
Max temps/noise?


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Very nice! Which 760's are you using?
> Max temps/noise?


The MSI Gaming's. Temps depend on how I set the fans, to be honest. I kept them at 65% and ran the test on a loop and the one card hit into the 90's eventually, but at 100% it'll stay at 80 (other card at 70). Depends on time of day and such, too (living in Florida). As far as noise goes, my case is loud, I don't consider these loud at all. I find the coil whine I can sometimes get to be louder than the fans, lol. Your results might be higher on this benchmark in an optimized system...mine is a workstation with tons of AV, VPN, VM, etc. processes that I can't stably disable so...but it's what anybody should be able to reach anyway.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello!
> Just a remind, when you have time, if you like post the screenshot from the valley benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...
> 
> http://bit.ly/17PuwmZ
> 
> This is at 1140/1765 although the cores hit 1280/1306 with maximum boost. (I believe that Valley is known for misreporting core clocks)
Click to expand...

Wow great score! Thanks


----------



## discoprince

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935

the card in this picture has a 6+8 config
any advantages for getting this GPU over the other 760's because of that?


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130935
> 
> the card in this picture has a 6+8 config
> any advantages for getting this GPU over the other 760's because of that?


The MSI's have that, too, as do many others (most of the non-reference, really). My power draw never gets near there, I can imagine a mad scientist with crazy cooling maybe make use of it...but in general it only provides "more stable overclocking" (more consistent power draw).


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> ...but in general it only provides "more stable overclocking" (more consistent power draw).


thats what im most interested in.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> thats what im most interested in.


Well I'll be honest...with the limited voltage range there's not much to say in that department, although the MSI Gaming's do have the Military IV spec which promises fairly efficient voltage control. That being said, when you're boosting to 1300+ MHz clocks even on air, your wattage can definitely spike a bit, so I'd think having the 8-pin would be nice for a weaker but quality PSU, esp. in an otherwise OC'd system. Would I pay more for it? No...but if I'm already paying $10 more for non-reference, it's a nice bonus, esp if I'm going to WC.


----------



## lagittaja

The military stuff is just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> The military stuff is just a marketing gimmick.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1405580/gtx-760-vrm-analysis

Sufficient differences in PCB's to question quality standards.

P.S. [H]'s MSI Gaming 760 OC review is up


----------



## lagittaja

I'll follow that thread if something comes out of it.

Also. NewEgg has changed the Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 photos.
The rev2.0 definitely has the 770 PCB!
Take a look folks
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125466
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463
Also just two heatpipes for the 760, can't find a third.

You can find the 770 naked PCB photos here, the 760 will definitely have less phases and so on but still. Without seeing the 760 naked PCB can't say much.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/4.html
Also this means no fullcover WB for this 760. If you're looking in to that then get the rev1.0.


----------



## valkeriefire

I have no knowledge of these things. It is possible the MSI card has a better pcb but I'd need to her it from someone who had some authority on it. The pictures in the post NewMaxx referenced do make the Asus seem less desirable, although I considered them due to the small form factor.

Lagittaja is right that it is marketing. Gigabyte uses the term "ultra durable" and Asus has all sorts of terms (Tuff, Pro, Extreme). MSI isn't selling military grade hardware because the military uses several generations of older stuff, abet stuff that has proven reliable under stress. Hence the space shuttle using only 1 MB of RAM.


----------



## Tux007

I just got a deal on ebay for a 7970 ..(294$) ...should i get that over the gtx 760 ?


----------



## lagittaja

Also guys. I'm am confuzed by that GB 760 r2.0 PCB, the picture at newegg product page.
You see those two NEC/tokin 0E907 parts on the back of the card. Those that look like vram chips.
They're these
http://www.nec-tokin.com/english/product/pdf_dl/proadlizer_e.pdf
What the hell are they for?









Hmm. This came up.
http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25915
Not.. so.. sure.. about.. that..

VRM filtering? The 770 uses eight little thingies in that section for that, the 760 uses two big thingies.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Have received my gpu today.
What a great VFM guys.
1254/1800Mhz full stable on gaming and benches. Love it. In terms of performance runs like my previous HD7950 vapor x oc/ed 1150/1600.
Valley run Extreme HD (1680x1050 analysis in case you get confused







)


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have received my gpu today.
> What a great VFM guys.
> 1254/1800Mhz full stable on gaming and benches. Love it. In terms of performance runs like my previous HD7950 vapor x oc/ed 1150/1600.
> Valley run Extreme HD (1680x1050 analysis in case you get confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sweet.







Not bad clocks at all.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad clocks at all.


Well isnt the best clocker though but i can live with it


----------



## lagittaja

So read the [H] 760 OC review.
7950 Boost when oc'd to 1150/6.6Ghz is 8.4% faster in those 6 games. Take away Tomb Raider and the difference is only 4.7%
7950 Boost setup consumes over 30% more while under full load.
Yeah. 760 really is the king of the hill in this price segment.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> So read the [H] 760 OC review.
> 7950 Boost when oc'd to 1150/6.6Ghz is 8.4% faster in those 6 games. Take away Tomb Raider and the difference is only 4.7%
> 7950 Boost setup consumes over 30% more while under full load.
> Yeah. 760 really is the king of the hill in this price segment.


Agreed. I'd be even more curious with a SLI analysis, but based on my personal analysis including against my brother's 7950's, I think it's safe to call it the best no-nonsense card in the segment.


----------



## Killmassacre

Wow 760 SLI looks amazing,. I really want to get another 760 for SLI but I'm worried that my Antec TPN 650W psu might not be enough for it, however it did handle my old 460's in SLI and they consume pretty close to the same amount of power so it should be ok right?

btw here's the best stable 1080p valley run I got out of my 760 so far








1320/1882 with 2500k @ 4.5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Wow 760 SLI looks amazing,. I really want to get another 760 for SLI but I'm worried that my Antec TPN 650W psu might not be enough for it, however it did handle my old 460's in SLI and they consume pretty close to the same amount of power so it should be ok right?
> 
> btw here's the best stable 1080p valley run I got out of my 760 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1320/1882 with 2500k @ 4.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had 460's before this in SLI and my power usage, if anything, seems lower now. Keep in mind that was comparing 460 SOC's (super-high factory overclocks) versus my 760's at stock. In Valley I'm pulling about 530W maximum (UPS reading), usually 516W, 500W+ either way. In 3DMark's Fire Strike I seemed to pull more, up to 580-590W peak, and under a true heavy load (Kombustor with CPU in use) I definitely hit 618-630W or so. This compares to 580W I hit in Shogun 2: Total War on my 460's at max (which should match up well to Fire Strike power usage). Although I'm running a 750W PSU, it was tested in the factory to be stable up to 810W (edit, oops) usage (PC Power & Cooling's individual in-box report). In other words, a true quality 650W should be just enough for you as it has more overhead than it states (actually I run a ton of stuff, lol) and keeping in mind the UPS reading doesn't account for PSU efficiency.

tl;dr I've seen quality 650's power 670's in SLI and these are the same wattage, you might just have to keep an eye on your OC.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I had 460's before this in SLI and my power usage, if anything, seems lower now. Keep in mind that was comparing 460 SOC's (super-high factory overclocks) versus my 760's at stock. In Valley I'm pulling about 530W maximum (UPS reading), usually 516W, 500W+ either way. In 3DMark's Fire Strike I seemed to pull more, up to 580-590W peak, and under a true heavy load (Kombustor with CPU in use) I definitely hit 618-630W or so. This compares to 580W I hit in Shogun 2: Total War on my 460's at max (which should match up well to Fire Strike power usage). Although I'm running a 750W PSU, it was tested in the factory to be stable up to 781W usage (PC Power & Cooling's individual in-box report). In other words, a true quality 650W should be just enough for you as it has more overhead than it states (actually I run a ton of stuff, lol) and keeping in mind the UPS reading doesn't account for PSU efficiency.
> 
> tl;dr I've seen quality 650's power 670's in SLI and these are the same wattage, you might just have to keep an eye on your OC.


Awesome thanks for all the info!I've seen reviews for my psu say it can handle up to 715W before shutting down so it looks like It should work then as long as I keep them close to stock which I probably would anyways to prevent them from throttling. Thanks! + rep


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Awesome thanks for all the info!I've seen reviews for my psu say it can handle up to 715W before shutting down so it looks like It should work then as long as I keep them close to stock which I probably would anyways to prevent them from throttling. Thanks! + rep


Yeah, oops, I meant 810W for my 750W...a good PSU will handle ~10% higher than rated. Will check out what I hit with my cards @ 100% TDP...


----------



## NewMaxx

Okay, I tested Valley with stock voltage and 100% TDP power limit. Still managed a boost of 1250/1280 with +110 offset (voltage and tdp only get me another 10 Mhz, or 1280/1306 total boost). Power usage varied from test to test, but here is the range:

494W-526W (never exceeded this value)


----------



## NewMaxx

Same settings on Fire Strike...

Scene 1: 510-526W
Scene 2: 477-502W
Physics (omitted)
Scene 3: 494-591W


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Okay, I tested Valley with stock voltage and 100% TDP power limit. Still managed a boost of 1250/1280 with +110 offset (voltage and tdp only get me another 10 Mhz, or 1280/1306 total boost). Power usage varied from test to test, but here is the range:
> 
> 494W-526W (never exceeded this value)


Oh nice looks it like my psu should be more then enough for them at stock then! I'm guessing the limiting factor on my OC would probably be temps before power usage then, again thanks so much for testing that out for me I really appreciate it.


----------



## NewMaxx

The results were similar for Fire Strike if you check my numbers, EXCEPT for the combined (physics + GPU) test. I did hit 591W briefly in that test. This is exactly the value I hit when running Prime95 + Furmark (1080p/fs/8xMSAA).


----------



## NewMaxx

I also ran Intel Burn Test (AVX enabled) + Furmark at the same time for a bit and the peak power usage at the UPS was 631W. I do run a lot of stuff off my system though (2 HDD's, 3 SSD's, a dozen USB) and this is with an i5 @ 4.5 GHz at 1.350V.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I also ran Intel Burn Test (AVX enabled) + Furmark at the same time for a bit and the peak power usage at the UPS was 631W. I do run a lot of stuff off my system though (2 HDD's, 3 SSD's, a dozen USB) and this is with an i5 @ 4.5 GHz at 1.350V.


I plan on running my 2500k @ stock as long as it does not bottleneck my 760's (might OC it to 4.2GHz at 1.21V if necessary) and I have 2 HDD's + 1SSD with 2 USB devices so I should be using a bit less then you. And I'm assuming furmark probably uses more power then one would see in normal usage so it looks like I might have ~100W of headroom which sounds excellent.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have received my gpu today.


Do you have Superclocked or normal version? How's the cooler, I'm planning to buy two 760 SC blowers for SLI setup. Just waiting for them to appear in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I plan on running my 2500k @ stock as long as it does not bottleneck my 760's (might OC it to 4.2GHz at 1.21V if necessary) and I have 2 HDD's + 1SSD with 2 USB devices so I should be using a bit less then you. And I'm assuming furmark probably uses more power then one would see in normal usage so it looks like I might have ~100W of headroom which sounds excellent.


Definitely overclock your 2500K, SLI needs way more CPU power than single card for optimal scaling. Obviously some games don't need oc necessarily but in some games like BF3 it will help a lot. 4,4 GHZ should be possible at 1.3v or under. Don't worry about your PSU, Antec TPN is known to be good quality (made by Seasonic). It can handle over 650W if needed.

In games power consumption will be about 450 - 500W. Prime95 and Furmark aren't realistic real world tests.


----------



## Digix117

My results Gigabyte 760 sli at stock clocks. I don't know if it's good or not.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have received my gpu today.
> What a great VFM guys.
> 1254/1800Mhz full stable on gaming and benches. Love it. In terms of performance runs like my previous HD7950 vapor x oc/ed 1150/1600.
> Valley run Extreme HD (1680x1050 analysis in case you get confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


was it worth it "upgrading" from the OC 7950? I have about the same clocks on my 7950 althought if the the 760's can OC just as well, ill be buying two of them for sure.
was thinking about picking up one for now just to bench it on my system vs my OC'd 7950.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Do you have Superclocked or normal version? How's the cooler, I'm planning to buy two 760 SC blowers for SLI setup. Just waiting for them to appear in stock.
> Definitely overclock your 2500K, SLI needs way more CPU power than single card for optimal scaling. Obviously some games don't need oc necessarily but in some games like BF3 it will help a lot. 4,4 GHZ should be possible at 1.3v or under. Don't worry about your PSU, Antec TPN is known to be good quality (made by Seasonic). It can handle over 650W if needed.
> 
> In games power consumption will be about 450 - 500W. Prime95 and Furmark aren't realistic real world tests.


Thanks for confirming my psu is good to go, glad I don't have to upgrade it. I can get my 2500k to 4.5GHz at 1.25V so hopefully that should be enough for BF4 with my 760's (that's what I'm mainly getting second 760 for) and it sounds like I'll have enough power to spare for even higher OC's if necessary. Thanks for the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digix117*
> 
> My results Gigabyte 760 sli at stock clocks. I don't know if it's good or not.


Looks good to me, my GTX 760 gets 40.2fps at stock with my 2500k @ 4.4Ghz so your getting 92% higher then mine which seems to be very reasonable scaling for SLI. If you want you could run your 760's at 1140/1765 with 1280/1306 max boost and compare what you get to what NewMaxx got (he got 85.3fps at these settings).


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digix117*
> 
> My results Gigabyte 760 sli at stock clocks. I don't know if it's good or not.


I posted earlier that I get 3150 with stock clocks on the MSI. These clocks are 1020, the Gigabyte I believe starts at 1085, so your gain of 2% or so is in the ballpark. I can hit 3570 with 1140/7050. Actually boost clocks are 1280/1306 at that OC'd speed (as killmassacre suggested).


----------



## valkeriefire

I can't wait until Thursday when I'll be able to install my 760s and post some benchmarks. They will be paired with my 3770k @ 4.6ghz.

I am hoping for a boost clock of 1300 and a memory of 7000. I have no idea if that is realistic or not.

ALSO we should ask the OP or a mod to change the thread title to the Official 760 club since that is what this has become.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Do you have Superclocked or normal version? How's the cooler, I'm planning to buy two 760 SC blowers for SLI setup. Just waiting for them to appear in stock.


SC version. Cooler its fine for blower style, no hot air inside the case, normal noise even at 100% of fan speed and i am trying to be as objective is possible.
In SLI will make double the noise, so it will be bit loud with the fan over 80%. Below its quiet enough.
I did a sound meter test with my phone:
Pc working on idle, 40% fan speed room noise (phone ~50cm from the open pc tower case: 47-48db
With 100% fan 51-52db.
Keep in mind that with stock clocks, fan never exceeds 65-68%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> was it worth it "upgrading" from the OC 7950? I have about the same clocks on my 7950 althought if the the 760's can OC just as well, ill be buying two of them for sure.
> was thinking about picking up one for now just to bench it on my system vs my OC'd 7950.


My HD7950 was a PITA story. Too much noise (vapor-x edition), medium o/cer 1150/1600 MAX while was not 100% game stable and many, many driver issues.
So if you have a good HD7950 dont upgrade. But if you are going to choose between, gtx760 is one way road (even if HD7950 drops at same price).


----------



## lagittaja

Here are pictures of the SC card
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1969366


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I can't wait until Thursday when I'll be able to install my 760s and post some benchmarks. They will be paired with my 3770k @ 4.6ghz.
> 
> I am hoping for a boost clock of 1300 and a memory of 7000. I have no idea if that is realistic or not.
> 
> ALSO we should ask the OP or a mod to change the thread title to the Official 760 club since that is what this has become.


I think that's pretty realistic, I've ran my 760 at 1306/7000 with stock voltage for a few days now without any problems. And I agree this thread should now be called 760 owners club!


----------



## lagittaja

Meh, got tired of waiting when/if the 760 would be back in stock at evga's shop. Ordered a new gpu from a finnish etailer and I'll join the 770 step up queue bandwagon if the card doesn't oc well.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I think that's pretty realistic, I've ran my 760 at 1310/7000 with stock voltage for a few days now without any problems. And I agree this thread should now be called 760 owners club!


That clocks are awesome! You ve got a great card


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> That clocks are awesome! You ve got a great card


Ya I'm really happy about it! although if I increase the core to 1320 or the memory to 7100 I start getting issues with stock voltage so I think I might tone my clocks down to 1280/6800 for 24/7 use. It's defiantly better at ocing then my old 460's were, my old gigabyte 460 would only reach 830MHz core with max voltage and my MSI 460 hawk would only get up to 840MHz without crashing lol.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Ya I'm really happy about it! although if I increase the core to 1315-1320 or the memory to 7100 I start getting issues with stock voltage so I think I might tone my clocks down to 1280/6800 for 24/7 use. It's defiantly better at ocing then my old 460's were, my old gigabyte 460 would only reach 830MHz core with max voltage and my MSI 460 hawk would only get up to 840MHz without crashing lol.


1241/7000 here for 24/7!
I cant go over 1280Mhz (memories solid on 7200, can run valley on 7320) and its rock solid on 1254, so 1241 is the sweet spot!


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 1241/7000 here for 24/7!
> I cant go over 1280Mhz (memories solid on 7200, can run valley on 7320) and its rock solid on 1254, so 1241 is the sweet spot!


Nice memory OC! Oh and I made an error my 760 is actually running at 1306MHz not 1310MHz my bad. And I tried running my memory at 7200 with my core clock at 1306 on valley for the past hour now without any problems, I could of swore it was crashing after only 2-3 loops before at stock voltage. I'll have to try it out with a few games and benches to see if its stable.

EDIT: turns out my 760 still isn't stable at anything past 7100 on the memory at stock voltage so I was right before, must of been a fluke it worked for as long as it did. Was really hoping 7200 would work but alas it's not to be.


----------



## discoprince

so after running my 7950 through valley and getting my score of 1836 or something on extreme hd with an 1150mhz OC and refrencing it here against the 760 valley benches (single cards) ive decided to get two 760s

cool


----------



## Hawxie

Hi, does anyone know if there is a waterblock, that is compatible with the GTX 760 DirectCU II OC?


----------



## lagittaja

Full cover? None.
GPU die only? Take your pick lol.

It uses the same PCB as the 670 Mini uses. And there aren't any FC blocks for that as far as I know.

Guess which is which


Here is the reference GTX 670/760 PCB


If you're looking to go with a card that has a short PCB and to put it under water while using a full cover block I'd take a look at the any of the card that use the reference PCB. The EVGA 2760 and 2766 should have it. Then there's the MSI 760 with blower fan. Pretty much any card that has a) blower fan b) short pcb and 2x6pin PCIe power mid board, then it _should_ be using the reference design.
If you don't mind a long PCB and an ugly PCB then I'd pick the Gigabyte 760 rev1.0 + a GTX680 full cover block.

This should help
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Full cover? None.
> GPU die only? Take your pick lol.
> 
> It uses the same PCB as the 670 Mini uses. And there aren't any FC blocks for that as far as I know.
> 
> Guess which is which
> 
> 
> Here is the reference GTX 670/760 PCB
> 
> 
> If you're looking to go with a card that has a short PCB and to put it under water while using a full cover block I'd take a look at the any of the card that use the reference PCB. The EVGA 2760 and 2766 should have it. Then there's the MSI 760 with blower fan. Pretty much any card that has a) blower fan b) short pcb and 2x6pin PCIe power mid board, then it _should_ be using the reference design.
> If you don't mind a long PCB and an ugly PCB then I'd pick the Gigabyte 760 rev1.0 + a GTX680 full cover block.
> 
> This should help
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


So the GTX 760 2b/4gb "vanilla" will fit a 670 full cover block?

As far as I know, they do use the reference 670 PCB, atleast EK claims so.


----------



## lagittaja

Well it should. I really doubt EVGA would bother doing the 2760 and 2766 models with a custom PCB which is what they're doing with the other cards (excluding the 2GB FTW model)


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well it should. I really doubt EVGA would bother doing the 2760 and 2766 models with a custom PCB which is what they're doing with the other cards (excluding the 2GB FTW model)


Alrighty then


----------



## Polska

1267 / 6804 on my card, stock voltage. If I bump core to 1277, or memory to 6910 I start to get app crashes. Probably won't get anymore from this card.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> My HD7950 was a PITA story. Too much noise (vapor-x edition), medium o/cer 1150/1600 MAX while was not 100% game stable and many, many driver issues.
> So if you have a good HD7950 dont upgrade. But if you are going to choose between, gtx760 is one way road (even if HD7950 drops at same price).


that OC is pretty much standard out of the box with the voltage locked versions. i have pretty much the same OC 1150/1575 on a sapphire hd dual-x but it is 100% stable. My valley bench score was 1907 (on xtreme hd setting) after i maxed out the memory clock on the card. The thing has insane coil whine which can be annoying at times. From the valley marks that other poeple posted with single 760 at stock clocks the card gets about 200 more points.

Seems worth it to upgrading considering what i can flip the 7950 for.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well it should. I really doubt EVGA would bother doing the 2760 and 2766 models with a custom PCB which is what they're doing with the other cards (excluding the 2GB FTW model)


The PCB is identical to the 670 small PCB.


----------



## eBombzor

So guys literally going to buy the 760 now but I don't know if I should buy the blower 760 or the ACX 760. They are the only two that are available in my area.

Which one? I heard the ACX cooler models have better VRMs but not sure which one to get.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So guys literally going to buy the 760 now but I don't know if I should buy the blower 760 or the ACX 760. They are the only two that are available in my area.
> 
> Which one? I heard the ACX cooler models have better VRMs but not sure which one to get.


The reference blower model (02G-P4-2760-KR) uses the "short" PCB and a 4+2 VRM configuration.

The other blower models (02G-P4-2761-KR and 02G-P4-2762-KR) and the ACX models use the same "long" PCB and a 5+2 VRM configuration.

The only reason to pick the reference "2760" blower model is if you want to water cool it, as its PCB is identical to the existing 670 reference water blocks. Otherwise, get either the "2671" or "2762" blower models if you are running SLI, or one of the ACX models if you're running it solo (as the ACX cooler gives lower temps).


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The reference blower model (02G-P4-2760-KR) uses the "short" PCB and a 4+2 VRM configuration.
> 
> The other blower model (02G-P4-2761-KR) and the ACX models use the same "long" PCB and a 5+2 VRM configuration.
> 
> The only reason to pick the reference "2760" model is if you want to water cool it, as its PCB is identical to the existing 670 reference water blocks.


Thanks I'm between the custom blower and the ACX card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/gtx-760-thread-now-available-for-purchase/0_100#post_20272045

Jacob said the 5 + 2 VRM config is only on the ACX models? Or do both the custom blower and the ACX have the same VRM config?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks I'm between the custom blower and the ACX card.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/gtx-760-thread-now-available-for-purchase/0_100#post_20272045
> Jacob said the 5 + 2 VRM config is only on the ACX models? Or do both the custom blower and the ACX have the same VRM config?


They have the same configuration. You can see a picture of a partially-dissembled custom blower model HERE, and the ACX model @ TPU's review.

While parts of the custom blower's PCB is obscured by the heat sink, the far right side is visually identical to the ACX's PCB (such as the two VRMs at the bottom-right corner).


----------



## eBombzor

Oh ok thanks. I think I'll go with the custom blower.

EDIT: Which one is quieter?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks I'm between the custom blower and the ACX card.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/gtx-760-thread-now-available-for-purchase/0_100#post_20272045
> Jacob said the 5 + 2 VRM config is only on the ACX models? Or do both the custom blower and the ACX have the same VRM config?


Both the ACX and Blower version (except the 670 "small PCB" version) are identical on hardware/VRM.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Oh ok thanks. I think I'll go with the custom blower.
> 
> EDIT: Which one is quieter?


As far as noise level they are similar, cooling performance is better on ACX though.


----------



## eBombzor

Thanks Jacob.

I ordered the custom blower 760.

So excited


----------



## smoke2

Which one GTX 760 would you choose?
Can both have for the same price.

MSI GTX 760 or Gigabyte GTX 760 rev. 2.0 ?

Maybe revision 2.0 have newer BIOS?

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## lagittaja

I'd take the MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming.

The Gigabyte GTX 760 *rev2.0* uses the Gigabyte GTX 770 PCB and the same cooler but instead of 5 heatpipes it uses 2. And it's core VRM section is filtered by what looks like inferior big caps. There are loads of Toshiba laptops with the same NEC/Tokin 0E907 EMI filtering cap and they've all been having issues. Users and technician have been replacing the caps with others and issues have been fixed. There's a 27 page long thread about this at badcaps.net
So far it doesn't look promising but it's relatively a new part so it's first batches might have had issues. But still I'd be vary about those rev2.0 cards.
The Gigabyte GTX 760 *rev1.0* uses the GTX 680 reference PCB and reference VRM so it's a known, good solution.


----------



## smoke2

Thank you for the great reply









OK, if you have been you choose between MSI GTX 760 and Gigabyte GTX 760 which one would you choose?
Both for the same price.


----------



## lagittaja

Well I'd take the MSI. It's shorter. Quieter.


----------



## smoke2

MSI looks better, but only afraid of not cooled VRAM on back of the PCB.
Couldn't be a problem?


----------



## smoke2

MSI looks better, but only afraid of not cooled VRAM on back of the PCB.
Couldn't be a problem?


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah it doesn't have cooling on the backside for the vram chips because it doesn't need it. It's the same with Titan.
And yet the MSI cards memory OC is the highest TechPowerUp got from one reference and five custom cards. It's really just luck of the draw.

E: Actually sometimes cooling VRAM chips is counterproductive. If the card for an example has a really hot VRM, and the VRM is cooled by a full PCB heatsink that extends also over all of the VRAM chips the hot VRM is going to heat up the VRAM and the VRAM doesn't like that.
Many cards that have such a cooling design either have the VRM/VRAM heatsink REALLY beefy or they're separate.
Couple of examples
Good

Bad

Good


But it's not something I'd be extremely concerned about.
The MSI actually does have the vram chips on the front side of the card cooled. But not all of them. Yet they almost reach 8Ghz effective.

Just like 90% of the time cooling RAM isn't really necessary and the actual heatspreaders RAM makers put on could actually be hurting the OC.
I mean my 30nm Samsung sticks can go 2400Mhz while I pump something like 1.65v to them, yet they're not even warm to the touch. P.S. Airflow in my case is quite low.


----------



## valkeriefire

My cards are here. I put labels on them so I can tell them appart. I tested OS X first and they work perfectly! They my stock clock 670 was 2% faster but I don't play games in OS X so it isn't an issue. I am going to benchmark card #2 first to test it and then #1. Then I will do SLi. For those who don't know these are EVGA SC 760s with blower coolers clocked at 1072 core/1137 boost.


----------



## valkeriefire

Just completed my 1st run of Valley. Precision X must have messed with my fan profile because it went to 90% and stayed there. It was very loud BUT my temps never went over 67C. Boost clock held steady at 1215mhz the whole run.

Score was 1666 on HDExtreme 1080p (I have a 1440p monitor but I run this at 1080p for comparison purposes). My 670 at stock got 1719, roughty 3% faster.



UPDATE #1: GPU #2 is not quite the overclocker I'd hoped she would be. +100 and +70 both would crash at the moment Valley was supposed to post the score. Any ideas to add stability. +50 works and yields a boost clock of 1250. Score is 1740.


----------



## lagittaja

I'll post some comparison results tomorrow off my 670 just for the hell of it.
Will slap my Kühler 620 on it perhaps during the weekend. Clock for clock comparison?
I'll bugger off to the 670 thread after that


----------



## melodystyle2003

What price did you pay for the gtx670?


----------



## lagittaja

299€... And that's the reference clocked, short PCB 2670-KR model with the vanilla cooler.

Got tired of waiting. Well hey, it is slightly faster than the 760 but probably not 35.3% faster








That's extrapolated from EU EVGA's price for the 760 SC shipped, eg 221€
Here in Finland the 760's cost around 269-289€ depending a bit on model. The reference clocked EVGA 760 with blower is 279€ and no ETA.

But anyway, if it doesn't OC really well I'll just hop on the 770 step up queue bandwagon.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I see lagittaja. Yes it doesnt looks for a very good deal, but evga stock is vanished early.
I dont think that prices will be higher on next ready for shipment batch, but i wish to be better on ASIC, cause now is a lottery on evga cards.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah it surely isn't a good deal and perf/€ wise not even close to the 760 but it's better than nothing. And it was available..
But I can also sell the Metro Last Light and the 3DMark Advanced key codes.. From which I could realistically get maybe 40-45€ and get the purchase price down a little bit..


----------



## valkeriefire

UPDATE #2: Well neither of my 760s will do 1300. They both have stock boost clocks of 1215 and will do +50 to 1254, but +60 won't work on either. I haven't tried the memory yet. Their scores are nearly identical.

Stock Valley 1.0: 1666 on each card
+50 Valley: 1733 & 1740. (for comparison my 670 got 1773 with +100 to stock clocks.

Both GPU max furmark out at 85C due to the temp throttle.

I will post SLi Scores next.

Here is +50.


----------



## lagittaja

Come on, post picture of how they look in your case









Also around 1250 is what these have been doing actually.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1969366
staypuft with 1254 and 6700, asic quality 68.5%
melodystyle with erm 1257 and 7200?
Doctor malik with 1287
Modz85 with 1267

Also consider yourself lucky that the cards OC similarly, simplifies things when running SLI, at least IMO.
Consider how annoyed you'd be if your other card does 1250 and the other only does for example 1180


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> UPDATE #2: Well neither of my 760s will do 1300. They both have stock boost clocks of 1215 and will do +50 to 1254, but +60 won't work on either. I haven't tried the memory yet. Their scores are nearly identical.
> 
> Stock Valley 1.0: 1666 on each card
> +50 Valley: 1733 & 1740. (for comparison my 670 got 1773 with +100 to stock clocks.
> 
> Both GPU max furmark out at 85C due to the temp throttle.
> 
> I will post SLi Scores next.
> 
> Here is +50.


For 1254Mhz 41.6FPS is bit small. With stock memory and drivers settings should have been around 44-45FPS.
What settings do you use on precision tool?
Also have you tried with the +0.12mV add on?


----------



## mothrpe

Great value! I think I'll finally upgrade my vid card to this


----------



## zefs

Also got my cards today but having an issue where sometimes clocks getting stack @ 540mhz for some reason.
Anyway, here's a valley with +50 +400 from me.


----------



## valkeriefire

*UPDATE #3*

Here is SLi

*Stock = 3027*
*+50 = 3311* or +10%. This puts SLi 760 at = to Titan which gets 2870-3144

Also power usage I got the following from my KillaWatt meter. I have a Platinum PSU so my PSU actually putting out about 90-94% of whatever is getting pulled from the wall. This is with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz.

Single GPU Valley: 260w
SLi +50 Valley: 447w
SLi Stock Furmark: 440w
SLi Stock Furmark w/Prime95 100% CPU load: 530w (x 0.9= 477w, well within the limits of my 660w PSU)


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> UPDATE #1: GPU #2 is not quite the overclocker I'd hoped she would be. +100 and +70 both would crash at the moment Valley was supposed to post the score. Any ideas to add stability. +50 works and yields a boost clock of 1250. Score is 1740.


That would be 1120 on your card, yeah? I get 1130 on the MSI's, 1140 with the small voltage bump that is possible. That relates to a 1205 listed boost clock...I get 1280/1306 (one value for each card) with maximum boost, however. I'm using maximum TDP limit for that, too.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Also got my cards today but having an issue where sometimes clocks getting stack @ 540mhz for some reason.[/IMG]


I get that if I set my TDP limit to 100%, although the performance is actually at maximum clocks despite meters saying 540.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *UPDATE #3*
> 
> Here is SLi
> 
> *Stock = 3027*
> *+50 = 3311* or +10%. This puts SLi 760 at = to Titan which gets 2870-3144
> 
> Also power usage I got the following from my KillaWatt meter. I have a Platinum PSU so my PSU actually putting out about 90-94% of whatever is getting pulled from the wall. This is with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz.


Scores look good...I think what I get is boosted by my relatively large memory overclock, but I'd have to test. Your power usage is also excellent (hey, I did say I run a pretty bulky system compared to most, my power results are at the very extreme).


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I get that if I set my TDP limit to 100%, although the performance is actually at maximum clocks despite meters saying 540.


For me not really, sometimes it stacks at 540 even when ingame and there is a performance loss. It could be due to driver crash due to OC or something, will keep searching for what is causing it.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> For me not really, sometimes it stacks at 540 even when ingame and there is a performance loss. It could be due to driver crash due to OC or something, will keep searching for what is causing it.


Thanks for the update. I definitely did notice this, though. The only thing replicable I found is if I put 100% TDP limit it seems to happen on Valley, Fire Strike, etc.


----------



## zefs

Another thing that happened is that when I tried to disable SLI, after the screen flash it didn't came back on and had to reboot. After that the driver was not found and going to nvidia cp through control panel displayed an error that there is no GPU installed. I did a drive sweep and will see how it goes.


----------



## Digix117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *UPDATE #3*
> 
> Here is SLi
> 
> *Stock = 3027*
> *+50 = 3311* or +10%. This puts SLi 760 at = to Titan which gets 2870-3144
> 
> Also power usage I got the following from my KillaWatt meter. I have a Platinum PSU so my PSU actually putting out about 90-94% of whatever is getting pulled from the wall. This is with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz.
> 
> Single GPU Valley: 260w
> SLi +50 Valley: 447w
> SLi Stock Furmark: 440w
> SLi Stock Furmark w/Prime95 100% CPU load: 530w (x 0.9= 477w, well within the limits of my 660w PSU)


Great score and many thanks for sharing the total wattage of 760 SLI. I have the same PSU and was planning to upgrade it.


----------



## Polska

Hrm wattage is nice, maybe I should go SLI after I sell my old card


----------



## zefs

Some benchmarks from me:

*Heaven 4.0:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Valley:*
(*+60 +600*)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/SPOILER]

[B]3Dmark 11:[/B]
[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6817270]NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8Z68-V[/URL]
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1547298/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1547298/flags/LL[/URL]

*+50 +300:*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6818493




*Firestrike:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Extreme *+50 +550*:




*Metro Last Light:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Maxed):
(PhysX Off - *+50 +550*):




*Hitman Absolution:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Ultra/4xAA) *+50 +300*:

(Ultra/8xAA) *+50/+400*:




*Batman AA:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(DX11/4xAA/PhysX High) *+50 +550*:




*Sleeping Dogs:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Maxed) *+50 +550*:




*Tomb Raider:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(FXAA/TressFX OFF) *+60 +600*:




*F1 2012:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(Maxed) *+50 +550*:


----------



## lagittaja

Stock 670 (915/980+/1502) out of the box. Top intake fan (above GPU) @40%/~400rpm
Boost was around 1032 or 1045 or something like that. E: Temperature maxing around 85 or something like that.


Same as above except power target 122% + Fan speed 80%. Top intake fan @100%/~900rpm
Boost was 1110 up until around 2900 frames, then it dropped to 1097 and came back to 1110 and so on. I'd say 75% of the time 1110 and the rest 1097 Temperature maxing like 73 and spending most of it's time between 71 and 73.


So.. Yeah. At least in Valley 760 vs 670 is like that.
Wonder what it'll do when I slap my Kühler 620 on it and unlock the bios...









E: Now I've got unlocked bios








And since you guys are running your cores at 1254 kinds of readings here's a 670 with 1254 core and memory at stock

1254 core 1652 memory


Needs moar mem clock
I'll bugger off now.


----------



## Greg121986

I RMA'd my EVGA GTX 470 hoping to receive a different card (lower power/heat) in return, but it looks like EVGA is sending me another GTX 470.









So, I ordered an MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 760 from NewEgg.







It looks like it's going to give me at least 2x performance, likely more than that on most of the titles I play. I'm also looking for much lower power draw at idle as I typically use my PC as a file server to my theater. Based on the reviews from Tech Power Up on the ASUS DirectCU, EVGA ACX, and MSI Twin Frozr, it seems the MSI is the clear winner for temp/noise which are 2 of my most needed features.

I have never purchased an MSI product before. I hope it's a solid piece.


----------



## lagittaja

Good choice! The 760 is really good value.


----------



## valkeriefire

Nice benchmarks Lagittaja. I was hoping you'd get a 760, you've contributed a lot to this thread. I will miss you. I kinda wish I'd just kept my 670, but I guess in the end I still did ok, Titan Level performance for $460 is a great deal (and it only cost me $210 since I sold my 670 for $250). Seeing how you squeezed another 10-15% out of the 670 by unlocking the bios makes me even more sad. I am very happy with 760 SLi performance though. BF3 runs Ultra at 100FPS, and that actually helped my game play quite a bit, sniping is sooo much easier now.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Nice benchmarks Lagittaja. I was hoping you'd get a 760, you've contributed a lot to this thread. I will miss you. I kinda wish I'd just kept my 670, but I guess in the end I still did ok, Titan Level performance for $460 is a great deal (and it only cost me $210 since I sold my 670 for $250). Seeing how you squeezed another 10-15% out of the 670 by unlocking the bios makes me even more sad. I am very happy with 760 SLi performance though. BF3 runs Ultra at 100FPS, and that actually helped my game play quite a bit, sniping is sooo much easier now.


Aren't you cutting your VRAM in half by doing an SLI setup?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Nice benchmarks Lagittaja. I was hoping you'd get a 760, you've contributed a lot to this thread. I will miss you. I kinda wish I'd just kept my 670, but I guess in the end I still did ok, Titan Level performance for $460 is a great deal (and it only cost me $210 since I sold my 670 for $250). Seeing how you squeezed another 10-15% out of the 670 by unlocking the bios makes me even more sad. I am very happy with 760 SLi performance though. BF3 runs Ultra at 100FPS, and that actually helped my game play quite a bit, sniping is sooo much easier now.


Thanks. And yeah, I would've liked to get a 760 from EVGA but they weren't available, even now they're not. And I wanted something now







Guess I'm impatient.
I only unlocked the bios because I wanted to a) change the fan control range from 30-80% to 25-100% b) increase power target range. I also changed the core offset values a teeny weeny bit, before it boosted to 1110 with core offset at 0, now with core offset at 0 it boosts to 1202 lol.
Didn't really do any OC'ing before unlocking, well kind of, the card was already hitting it's head against the power target when running with stock core/mem offsets.

But don't feel like that about your purchase. The 760's are hell of a good value and in SLI they're awesome!








And they look better and should be quieter than this vanilla card. At 30% speed the blower fan was making an annoying quibble which can be heard outside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Aren't you cutting your VRAM in half by doing an SLI setup?


Wait what? SLI doesn't halve or double the memory. With one card he's got what 2GB of vram available for applications and with two cards he's got the same 2GB's.


----------



## valkeriefire

My 760 are actually pretty loud at 80% RPM. When benching or gaming they get up to 80C so I need strong fan profile. Ironically they idle lower than Asus DC2 670. The Asus idled at 29-31C. These idle 27-28C and 23-24C. I game with headphones on, so I cannot hear the fans anyway.

Here are some more benchmarks...

3Dmark11, stock clocks SLi. Graphics score of 17479.

3dmark11 +50 Sli. Graphics score of 17964.


----------



## lagittaja

Change the thermal paste if you haven't already











Dropped only 5*C but it actually took a bit longer to reach those levels. Before it shot right up to the 75-80 range after couple of minutes.
Stopwatch on RealTemp shows how long I had it running. Didn't bother running it for the same almost 18mins, I want to do some gaming now








And I probably didn't do the tim properly, haven't reapplied TIM on a GPU without a heatspreader before so I approached it with the "that should be plenty" approach.


----------



## zefs

Is it normal that one of the two 760's I got gets 5-10c higher? no matter the slot, tested it alone same results.
I suppose it's a bad one?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Change the thermal paste if you haven't already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped only 5*C but it actually took a bit longer to reach those levels. Before it shot right up to the 75-80 range after couple of minutes.
> Stopwatch on RealTemp shows how long I had it running. Didn't bother running it for the same almost 18mins, I want to do some gaming now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I probably didn't do the tim properly, haven't reapplied TIM on a GPU without a heatspreader before so I approached it with the "that should be plenty" approach.


Not a bad idea. I always had to do it on my latop gpus, it makes sense to do it on desktop ones too. I've got pleanty of IC Diamond to spare so why not. Maybe tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Is it normal that one of the two 760's I got gets 5-10c higher? no matter the slot, tested it alone same results.
> I suppose it's a bad one?


It is normal for the top GPU to run hotter, but it sounds like you are saying the same GPU runs hotter regardless of location. If that is the case, it could just be the card. Die yields vary and cards will have their own unique personalities. As long as it stays below 85C I don't see you having any problems. You could reapply thermal paste and see if that helps like Lagittaja said.


----------



## zefs

Yeah it's just the card. The bad thing about this is that temps are important on these cards but anyway will see. Thanks.


----------



## Digix117

Gigabyte 760 SLI with +50 core and + 650 memory. But my top card is cooler than my bottom because of one case fan, or am I reading them backwards?


----------



## valkeriefire

Wow, +650 memory is awesome. Mine will only do +100. 150 causes a crash for me.


----------



## lagittaja

It's always luck of the draw with memory. My 670's vram seems to like oc, no clue whether it's really stable but I've benching the vram at 1827 (7300 effective). The chips are rated for 1502 (6008 effective). That's 20%+ oc.
My previous 560Ti and 470 and couple of 460's didn't like mem oc much.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digix117*
> 
> Gigabyte 760 SLI with +50 core and + 650 memory. But my top card is cooler than my bottom because of one case fan, or am I reading them backwards?


You read them backwards, it's a Valley thing. Try evga precision/msi afterburner it displays them correctly.


----------



## smoke2

I was wondering to buy MSI GTX 760, but I'm afraid of this:

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/900-5/bruit-temperatures.html

The thermo camera shows relatively high temperatures on power cascade (over 100 degrees C).

What do you think about that?
Maybe increase RPM's of fan could help cool down VRM better?

Do you think it's critically high?


----------



## lagittaja

Nothing I would be extremely worried about.
See here, post #20
http://murobbs.plaza.fi/kayttajien-tuotetestit/695785-gtx460-1gb-ylikellottelua-vddc-1-100-a.html
GTX 460 oc'ing with VDDC above 1.1v

E: tl;dr? They're pretty much meant to be running hot.


----------



## smoke2

But how long his GTX 460 last with so much degrees to work?









It would be interesting to know if Gigabyte have the same degrees on VRM.

Do you think if I increase the fan speed it could help to cool down VRM better?

What I know MSI is very quiet and it looks maybe a little too unnecessarily quiet...

I was wondering to increase fan speed about 20%, it could stay relatively still quiet but
with better cooled VRM.
The question is how it helps to cool down the VRM?


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello, just got my card. MSI 760, looks great but has horrible coil whine in folding at home







Just for gaming then.


----------



## smoke2

I think coil whine should be covered under warranty.
What about temperatures?
Otherwise are you happy with it?


----------



## lagittaja

In my opinion yes, coil whine should and actually is under warranty if it's really loud and doesn't go away after few hours of use.
The 670 I just got. No coil whine. At all. I've actually never, ever had a component which coils would whine. I consider myself lucky.
And it's not my hearing, I've heard few gpu's whine irl and it's freaking annoying.


----------



## omair8

I ended up purchasing the MSI GTX 760 myself. Couldn't wait any longer for EVGA 760 FTW. Broke down and bought the MSI lol. I see you purchased the 670 lagittaja! Don't blame you for being impatient like me haha.


----------



## Seid Dark

I just installed Gigabyte 760 Windforce OC rev.1 for cousin. Cooler and PCB are same as in GTX 680 Windforce. Card is quiet at load, max temps only 66C even with poorly ventilated case. I made quick testing with 3DMark 11 and GTA IV. It boosts to impressive 1259MHz at stock settings. Didn't have time for overclocking.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I think coil whine should be covered under warranty.
> What about temperatures?
> Otherwise are you happy with it?


Yes the temps are awesome both in idle and load. In idle noise levels are louder than antcipated but still very quiet. I had an asus 670 direc tcu 2 and it is comparable to that so I am used to quiet. Under load the fans barely ramp up it's amazing. And you could make the fan profile even more silent but you'd sacrifice temps somewhat.

I did get my finger stuck in the fans while they aere spinning around 1000 rpm and while it didn't hurt, it made the fan emit a very slight whirring sound when your ear is next to it







Had this happen too with my previous card. GPU fans are so fragile.

The coil whine only appears in folding at home, and apparently this application is notorious for making GPU's whine. While gaming no coil whine at all. Apparently you can solve this by putting aceton on the capacitators, might try it.

The card is also far more beautiful in real life than on pictures, I really like it apart from the aming logo but it's not that bad. Only thing that would make this card complete is a backplate.

If you are a gamer and like quiet, buy this card! It's the one with the best cooler/noise ratio around.


----------



## lagittaja

What bearings do radial fans use anyway?
My cards radial fan makes this kind of noise at 30% and at 25% as well.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39370946/2013-07-05%2014.47.02.mp4

It actually is quite audible. While even watching the telly I can hear it in the background.
I'm going to change the cooler anyway so I'm not bothered by it. Just a bit weird. Is it normal?


----------



## Seid Dark

There has been reports of GTX 670 stock cooler having "grinding noise". I guess it's same thing that you've been experiencing. IIRC one user tried to RMA his card because of noise but was denied by RMA office. Don't remember the brand in question but apparently it's normal that the cooler is loud.

It's just Nvidia being cheap, GTX 680 has way better quality fan.


----------



## lagittaja

Titan/780 cooler being a better quality as well?




Sounds pretty much the same to me as my card


----------



## zefs

So I was trying vsync with SLI on Metro LL, and noticed that when using SLI + vsync I get double the input lag than using 1 card and vsync.
Is that normal?

Edit: nvm, Vsync(smooth) option through nvidia control panel for sli seems to work.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> There has been reports of GTX 670 stock cooler having "grinding noise". I guess it's same thing that you've been experiencing. IIRC one user tried to RMA his card because of noise but was denied by RMA office. Don't remember the brand in question but apparently it's normal that the cooler is loud.
> 
> It's just Nvidia being cheap, GTX 680 has way better quality fan.


I think Gigabyte GTX 760 rev. 1.0 have just the same cooler and fan as GTX 680


----------



## valkeriefire

Here is Forbes magazine article on the GTX 760 in SLi. Basically their recommendation is to take the 760 SLi over Titan and save your $$$

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2013/07/07/crunching-the-numbers-can-dual-269-nvidia-gtx-760s-outperform-a-999-titan/

Benchmarks...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## smoke2

I found one very interesting link about Gigabyte VRM temperature on HD7870:
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/883-...0-oc-test.html

It have just the same coolers as rev. 1
It have only 2 heatpipes, but it's also not so powerful.
VRM is another of course too, but cooling on VRM looks similar.
Maybe it's saying something about cooling of GTX 760, maybe not, but if yes then Gigabyte is far better cooled than MSI.
What do you think?
Reply With Quote


----------



## lagittaja

It's nothing to worry about....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FloppyNL

Sigh, I've been having nothing but issues with my brand new MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB, mostly in games. League of Legends manages to crash around every 2 minutes, CSGO also crashes regularly and about 2 times a day I'll be getting a lovely BSOD (0x50, 0xB3).

Apparently the 314.22 drivers are a lot more stable than the 320+ (326 also no good for me), does anyone have a guide on how to mod (or premodded) drivers for the 760?

Until then I'll have to use my old amd card


----------



## zefs

Hmm, having no issues with 320.49. It's so weird that every system is affected differently.
Any event viewer reports for the application crashes? Also are you sure the card is not defective?

edit: Did you try driver sweeper in safe mode after uninstalling the drivers?


----------



## FloppyNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Hmm, having no issues with 320.49. It's so weird that every system is affected differently.
> Any event viewer reports for the application crashes? Also are you sure the card is not defective?


Sorry I'm not familiar with those viewer reports, took a quick look but couldn't really find anything useful. The error logs from League of Legends are like this (memory locations vary):


Spoiler: Error log



League of Legends caused ACCESS_VIOLATION in module League of Legends

Read from location 00000000 caused an access violation.

User Information:
User Name: Administrator
Computer Name: WOUTER

System Information:
4 processor(s), type 586.
23% of memory in use.
16328M total physical memory.
12413M free physical memory.
32712M total paging file.
27794M free paging file.
2047M total virtual memory.
619M free virtual memory.

Process Memory:
620M free.
102M reserved.
1324M commited.
Largest free block is 166M.

PageFaultCount: 783212
PeakWorkingSetSize: 1136M
WorkingSetSize: 1130M
QuotaPeakPagedPoolUsage: 0M
QuotaPagedPoolUsage: 0M
QuotaPeakNonPagedPoolUsage: 0M
QuotaNonPagedPoolUsage: 0M
PagefileUsage: 1221M
PeakPagefileUsage: 1233M



I'm not sure if the card isn't defective, nor am I sure how to test that (I guess try running things without the drivers installed?). I did not try driver sweeper after uninstalling drivers, I did format before installing the initial drivers (320.49), they all gave the same issues.

(Edit: you mean driver sweeper or that new thing called Driver fusion?)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyNL*
> 
> Sigh, I've been having nothing but issues with my brand new MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB, mostly in games. League of Legends manages to crash around every 2 minutes, CSGO also crashes regularly and about 2 times a day I'll be getting a lovely BSOD (0x50, 0xB3).
> 
> Apparently the 314.22 drivers are a lot more stable than the 320+ (326 also no good for me), does anyone have a guide on how to mod (or premodded) drivers for the 760?
> 
> Until then I'll have to use my old amd card


I was having issues on every game. On benchmark tools none.

I modify the 314.22 inf file and i installed 314.22. So far no problem.
How i installed it: I had installed 320.49. I modify 314.22 nv_disp.ing, replaced it inside C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver folder of the 314.22 and i install this driver without unistalling 340.29 by ticking on custom ->clean installation box.

Hope it helps you too.



nv_disp.zip 18k .zip file


----------



## zefs

I meant driver sweeper not fusion(since that's not completely free). But since you did format it shouldn't be an issue.
That error you posted sounds more like hard drive/RAM issue though rather than Graphics issue, to me atleast.


----------



## FloppyNL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> I meant driver sweeper not fusion(since that's not completely free). But since you did format it shouldn't be an issue.
> That error you posted sounds more like hard drive/RAM issue though rather than Graphics issue, to me atleast.


Oops, forgot to mention, memory is not overclocked and passes memtest without errors. Also I've never had any similar issues with my AMD card and never had issues with my ssd. I'm gonna try driver fusion anyway, thanks for the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I was having issues on every game. On benchmark tools none.
> 
> I modify the 314.22 inf file and i installed 314.22. So far no problem.
> How i installed it: I had installed 320.49. I modify 314.22 nv_disp.ing, replaced it inside C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver folder of the 314.22 and i install this driver without unistalling 340.29 by ticking on custom ->clean installation box.
> 
> Hope it helps you too.
> 
> nv_disp.zip 18k .zip file


Thanks a lot, gonna try this right now.

Edit: Hmmz, it keeps failing to install the Display Driver, that's a bummer..
Edit of edit: It was Windows 8 being a *****, turns out I had to Disable unsigned driver blabla. Installed now, hoping for the best!

*(Hopefully) final edit:* The drivers appear to be working smoothly, just played 25 minutes of LoL without a single crash! Thanks again guys


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloppyNL*
> 
> Oops, forgot to mention, memory is not overclocked and passes memtest without errors. Also I've never had any similar issues with my AMD card and never had issues with my ssd. I'm gonna try driver fusion anyway, thanks for the help.
> Thanks a lot, gonna try this right now.
> 
> Edit: Hmmz, it keeps failing to install the Display Driver, that's a bummer..
> Edit of edit: It was Windows 8 being a *****, turns out I had to *Disable unsigned driver* blabla. Installed now, hoping for the best!
> 
> *(Hopefully) final edit:* The drivers appear to be working smoothly, just played 25 minutes of LoL without a single crash! Thanks again guys


Yes forgot to mention it.

Glad it worked for you too


----------



## Ribozyme

I want to post my 760 bios, but ocn doesn't accept rom. How do I convert it to zip?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I want to post my 760 bios, but ocn doesn't accept rom. How do I convert it to zip?


Upload to dropbox or some similar file sharing site?
Or just put it to zip archive? If you're using internet I would expect you to know how to make a zip/rar archive of something








Also you can submit it to TPU using GPU-Z and then share the link.


----------



## Ribozyme

Okay guys, I uploade it to the tpu database. Just search for the msi 760. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## eBombzor

Finally...




The noise on these could be quieter at stock but it's not to bad under load. I get 76 max during BL2 and I idle around 36 to 39.

Pretty happy with these and can't wait to use the mod w/ this.


----------



## Malik

Mine too at home at last


----------



## discoprince

just ordered two of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932

3day shipping
cant wait

thanks newegg!!


----------



## Kurv

I ordered the EVGA GTX 760 and it should be delivered tomorrow. I am upgrading from a GTX 260 so the performance gains will be huge in my case. I may ste-up to a 770 or get a second 760 for SLI. How do you all like the cards performance so far?


----------



## smoke2

Look! Gigabyte started to make GTX 760 4GB with just the same cooler as on GTX 770 (5 heatpipes)!
http://videocardz.com/43713/gigabyte-announces-geforce-gtx-760-4gb

Only downside is the official price 300$.
Then maybe it is worth to start thinking about GTX 770 for that price...
What do you think?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurv*
> 
> I ordered the EVGA GTX 760 and it should be delivered tomorrow. I am upgrading from a GTX 260 so the performance gains will be huge in my case. I may ste-up to a 770 or get a second 760 for SLI. How do you all like the cards performance so far?


I am impressed with mine so far. BF3 funs amazing. Ultra at 1440p is 60-100fps. It's sooo smooth and has helped my gameplay significantly. I used to be a bottom of the score list player with a poor K/D ratio, but with the extra smoothness and FPS, I am usually in the "upper-middle class" with my kills usually exceeding my deaths.

Skyrim, which I have heavily modded seems to be having trouble BUT (notice the BUT here), I took out 4GB of my RAM to use in another computer temporarily. So I am running Skyrim on 4GB of RAM rather than 8GB. Skyrim seems to take longer to load after going through a door and every once in awhile I get a stutter. I have an SSD and came from a GTX 670 2GB, so I think this is RAM issues, NOT a SLi or 760 issue. Still I won't know for sure until I put that extra 4gb of RAM back in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Look! Gigabyte started to make GTX 760 4GB with just the same cooler as on GTX 770 (5 heatpipes)!
> http://videocardz.com/43713/gigabyte-announces-geforce-gtx-760-4gb
> 
> Only downside is the official price 300$.
> Then maybe it is worth to start thinking about GTX 770 for that price...
> What do you think?


I don't think I'd pay $300 for this card. The main advantage of the 760 is the price. Once you get to $300, you can buy a 7970 3GB for $309 after a $20 rebate. I just got one for folding so I know. $260 is the most you should pay for 760. I got mine for a ultimate price of $230 each, assuming neweggs $50 back actually comes through (which it should).


----------



## Mysticode

So they are pretty much just throwing more VRAM at the card, for multi display setups. But I agree with you, you might as well get a 770 with that price (albeit, 2GB model)


----------



## Kurv

Thanks for sharing your experience Valkeriefire. Looking forward to playing Battlefield 3 again on the 760, I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Ribozyme

My MSI 760 gaming stopped it's coil whine while folding. It is now officially the best 760 out there.


----------



## smoke2

What do you think about 4GB RAM?
Will it be usefull in near future, when new generation of consoles will come?
I'm wondering to buy GTX 760 or 770...


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What do you think about 4GB RAM?
> Will it be usefull in near future, when new generation of consoles will come?
> I'm wondering to buy GTX 760 or 770...


I wouldn't get a 4GB 760. It isn't powerful enough. I'd get the Gigabyte 770 4GB for $450. Even then, it needs to be SLi to have enough power to use 4GB. Just my opinion. I have no idea what will happen when the new consoles come out.


----------



## koniu777

Hi guys, does anyone know if EK is going to be making water blocks for these cards?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eBombzor

Yea reference 670 blocks will work with reference 760s.

Has anyone tried EVGA's Pixel Clock Utility or NVidia's Monitor Overclocking? I want to use it but I'm afraid it'll damage my old LCD monitor or something.


----------



## lagittaja

I have been running my BenQ G2410HD at 75Hz for couple of months now. Stock is 60Hz.
Hasn't even been heating on the back more than usual.
If the refresh rate is too high then you won't get any damage, it just says out of range and then you wait the 15 seconds and it reverts back.
I personally use _pixel clock patcher nvidia_ and _custom resolution utility_. Works great.


----------



## RoGearLTU

So I'll buy Gigabyte GTX 760 in a few weeks and I'm wondering which drivers are best to use? Can someone maybe post a link here for those drivers?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoGearLTU*
> 
> So I'll buy Gigabyte GTX 760 in a few weeks and I'm wondering which drivers are best to use? Can someone maybe post a link here for those drivers?


http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.49-whql-driver.html

Windows 64 bit 320.49 WHQL


----------



## smoke2

Could you post your GTX 770 cards VRM temperature in load from latest GPU-Z?
Please, don't forget to notice your brand!
Thanks.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I just ran my EVGA GTX 760 4gb through Heaven 4.0 with these settings:

Overclocked Run:

Custom:
Extreme Preset
Only change was 1080p instead of 1600x900 and fullscreen.



Here is a stock run for comparison, same setting in Heaven but card untouched.


----------



## Malik

At last package arrived


----------



## adi518

the writing ruins it a bit. can get rid of it with some acetone.


----------



## mhugh003

I didn't want to start a new thread for this so I'l try asking here:

The PSU calculator I typically use doesn't have a slot listed yet for the GTX 760, so I'm trying to figure out if my Cooler Master GX-450w PSU will be able to handle the card. It has a single +12v rail but I'm not well versed on calculating whether or not there would be enough amps/voltage.

It supposedly can handle the 660 Ti, but seeing as the 760's are right around the same price with better performance I'd like to use one of these if possible..

Any information is appreciated!

Thanks!
Mike

Sorry, forgot to mention it would be going onto a Z87 board with a 4670K that is not overclocked, I'm only running 3 fans as well (2x 200mm 1x140mm)


----------



## TheV

I've started playing around with my MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr SLI setup today.
I'm completely new to SLI and its my first Nvidia card(s) in years.
I've noticed that at default clocks (1020|1085) both cards run at the exact same clocks.
When overclocking (1135|1200) I'm noticing a constant 13Mhz difference between GPU1 and GPU2 (GPU1 being faster).
Why is this?
I haven't changed anything but core clock and memory clock (3000 -> 3600)


----------



## Mysticode

PCPartPicker.com has the 760's listed, it will provide a wattage estimate for your build. Good luck!


----------



## mhugh003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> PCPartPicker.com has the 760's listed, it will provide a wattage estimate for your build. Good luck!


Thanks!

Looks like it would be pulling ~363w at max, so it should be ok..


----------



## Mysticode

Yeah yeah, wattage is rather low these days if you aren't doing SLI... I just wish more high quality lower wattage platinum PSUs were made


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> At last package arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I'm also going to buy one of those backplates as soon as Dwood starts making brackets again.

Does anyone know how to view VRM temps on NVidia cards?


----------



## lagittaja

If it doesn't show up in GPU-Z then there is no sensor.
Of course you can always use a temp probe or IR heat gun.


----------



## TheV

Installed and cleaned up:


----------



## valkeriefire

Nice case TheV, that must be a factal define R2. Looks awesome.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Nice case TheV, that must be a factal define R2. Looks awesome.


Thanks for the complements valkeriefire. It is actually an R4, but I suppose they look much the same.
I upgraded to it from a Antec Three Hundred, and I must say, I'm really enjoying it.
It is a very functional and very quiet case.


----------



## lagittaja

Have to take on that. A _case_ isn't quiet or noisy. It's the components that make a case, or maybe should say the computer, on a whole quiet or noisy.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Have to take on that. A _case_ isn't quiet or noisy. It's the components that make a case, or maybe should say the computer, on a whole quiet or noisy.


The lay out and spacing of the case together with the fan meshes and thickness and acoustic properties of materials used can make one case quieter than another with the exact same components.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Thanks for the complements valkeriefire. It is actually an R4, but I suppose they look much the same.
> I upgraded to it from a Antec Three Hundred, and I must say, I'm really enjoying it.
> It is a very functional and very quiet case.


Ops, I meant R4. I had the R3, and I was getting the arc midi (which I also had) and the R2 confused with the define. Both are awesome cases which I highly recommend. I wish I hadn't sold either of them.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Have to take on that. A _case_ isn't quiet or noisy. It's the components that make a case, or maybe should say the computer, on a whole quiet or noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> The lay out and spacing of the case together with the fan meshes and thickness and acoustic properties of materials used can make one case quieter than another with the exact same components.
Click to expand...

Indeed, as Ribozyme was kind enough to point out, I was referring to the noise isolation features the case itself provides. I guess could have worded that better in my initial post however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ops, I meant R4. I had the R3, and I was getting the arc midi (which I also had) and the R2 confused with the define. Both are awesome cases which I highly recommend. I wish I hadn't sold either of them.


I was so pleasantly surprised with my first (gaming) R4 that I actually bought a second one for my server build.

But back on the GPU side of life (we are getting rather off-topic here) ... the MSI cards seem to be running along nicely at 1135 MHz base, 1200 MHz boost (1254-1267 MHz effective) and 7000 Mhz mem, whilst keeping the loaded temps below 80C.


----------



## Imprezzion

Bought a GIgabyte GTX760 WF3 OC for a build i'm doing for a mate.
Was going to go for GTX670 or HD7950 but this is in between in terms of speed and was only €240 new.

I hope it won't dissappoint!


----------



## Ribozyme

So how is everyone's OC succes with their 760s? I have the 760 msi gaming and it runs out of the factory at 1150 mhz. I overclocked it to 1250 mhz and completed valley benchmark without a problem giving me about 1750 points at the ultra hd preset. 1260 mhz made my card crash though. Did not try OC memory yet.

And shouldn't we change the title of this thread to official owners club?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Bought a GIgabyte GTX760 WF3 OC for a build i'm doing for a mate.
> Was going to go for GTX670 or HD7950 but this is in between in terms of speed and was only €240 new.
> 
> I hope it won't dissappoint!


To answer this question, I had an asus direct cu 2 670 before and now a 760 and I must say I do not notice a performance decrease. Noise and temps however are so much better on the 760 even though the asus was one of the best already in that department. And my card doesn't have coil whine in folding at home, which my 670 did had.


----------



## valkeriefire

@ Ribozyme,

That sounds normal. My cards run stock at 1215mhz. I can OC to 1254mhz but anything past that causes a crash. The general consensus is that 1250 is the average OC for a 760.


----------



## TheV

@Ribozyme and valkeriefire: Are we talking 1250 MHz effective boost?
The reason I ask is because I'm new to Nvidia (first one in years) and certainly new to Boost.
I've noticed when clocking that you set the base clock, in my case currently 1135 MHz.
This indicates a boost clock of 1200 MHz in GPU-Z
Although I'm seeing effective boost clocks of 1254-1267 MHz during load.


----------



## valkeriefire

If you run EVGA precision X (and Rivatuner) and set the On SCreen display correctly, it will show your current clock speeds while you game. You can also run HWinfo64 and it will record your speeds. My card stock runs 1215 pretty much non-stop unless it gets up to the temp target of 85C, which is never if I set a custom fan profile. My cards rated boost is 1137mhz but it actually runs at the higher 1215.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> If you run EVGA precision X (and Rivatuner) and set the On SCreen display correctly, it will show your current clock speeds while you game. You can also run HWinfo64 and it will record your speeds. My card stock runs 1215 pretty much non-stop unless it gets up to the temp target of 85C, which is never if I set a custom fan profile. My cards rated boost is 1137mhz but it actually runs at the higher 1215.


I'm indeed using the OSD, just from Afterburner instead of Precision. I also make use of HWiNFO64 for easily tracking max stats and also adding some CPU related info to the OSD.
On the subject of the OSD, I'm seeing mem speeds of up to 3504 MHz whilst GPU-Z reports 1752 MHz. I suppose it is just reporting on the same thing differently seeing as 1752 MHz x 2 = 3504 MHz. And I suppose the 3504 MHz the OSD is reporting can be interpreted as an effective 7 GHz (7008 MHz)?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> @Ribozyme and valkeriefire: Are we talking 1250 MHz effective boost?
> The reason I ask is because I'm new to Nvidia (first one in years) and certainly new to Boost.
> I've noticed when clocking that you set the base clock, in my case currently 1135 MHz.
> This indicates a boost clock of 1200 MHz in GPU-Z
> Although I'm seeing effective boost clocks of 1254-1267 MHz during load.


I don't really care about base and boost clock names, in my experience with nvidia card, 670 and 760 now the card always gets to a higher clock than specified on the box. The 670 was stock so should have been 980 mhz max but 'boosted' to 1071 mhz stock. I just list the highest clock my card attains during gaming, benching folding whatever and with this msi 760 that is 1150 mhz. I check my clocks with the graphs in Precision X or GPU-z.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I'm indeed using the OSD, just from Afterburner instead of Precision. I also make use of HWiNFO64 for easily tracking max stats and also adding some CPU related info to the OSD.
> On the subject of the OSD, I'm seeing mem speeds of up to 3504 MHz whilst GPU-Z reports 1752 MHz. I suppose it is just reporting on the same thing differently seeing as 1752 MHz x 2 = 3504 MHz. And I suppose the 3504 MHz the OSD is reporting can be interpreted as an effective 7 GHz (7008 MHz)?


That sounds correct. Many of the programs report the memory in odd ways that make sense technically (for example RAM is reported as 800mhz but since it is DDR it is actually 1600). It sounds like your memory is running at 7000mhz, you are overclocking it I assume.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I don't really care about base and boost clock names, in my experience with nvidia card, 670 and 760 now the card always gets to a higher clock than specified on the box. The 670 was stock so should have been 980 mhz max but 'boosted' to 1071 mhz stock. I just list the highest clock my card attains during gaming, benching folding whatever and with this msi 760 that is 1150 mhz. I check my clocks with the graphs in Precision X or GPU-z.


Indeed it makes sense that the effective clock (during gaming, bench or load) is the value to be concerned about.
I'm quite new here, so I'm likely to ask these questions, just to make sure we are all on the same page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> That sounds correct. Many of the programs report the memory in odd ways that make sense technically (for example RAM is reported as 800mhz but since it is DDR it is actually 1600). It sounds like your memory is running at 7000mhz, you are overclocking it I assume.


I was thinking it had to be something like 800 vs 1600 on RAM.
I am indeed overclocking the memory on these cards from stock 6 GHz to 7 GHz.
So far it seems to be running smoothly. Both Valley and Heaven don't seem to have any problems with it at least.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I am indeed overclocking the memory on these cards from stock 6 GHz to 7 GHz.
> So far it seems to be running smoothly. Both Valley and Heaven don't seem to have any problems with it at least.


VERY impressive speeds. You should post your Valley scores at stock clocks and overclocked. If you can take screen shots with your OSD showing your speeds it would be awesome.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> VERY impressive speeds. You should post your Valley scores at stock clocks and overclocked. If you can take screen shots with your OSD showing your speeds it would be awesome.


No problem, as requested:
GPU-Z showing both stock and OC clocks:

Valley Extreme HD (stock - SLI): 3065

Valley Extreme HD (OC - SLI): 3411


----------



## deNordic

TheV, can you post one more Valley with single card?


----------



## TheV

@deNordic, sure. Here are the benches with SLI disabled:
Valley Extreme HD (stock - single): 1646

Valley Extreme HD (OC - single): 1862


----------



## ChrisB17

Just got the Evga 4gb GTX 760. I have sort of a noob question though. How do you overclock the thing? I downloaded evga precision and I dont understand power target, Clock offset and memory offset...







Help please.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Just got the Evga 4gb GTX 760. I have sort of a noob question though. How do you overclock the thing? I downloaded evga precision and I dont understand power target, Clock offset and memory offset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help please.


Best thing to do first is to check with the GPU-Z what boost clock do you get while running the gpu at 100% load.
Then how you can oc it:
Power target(PT): Normally it can reach 100% so leave it there wont be a problem.
Temp target(TT): Is the point where it will start throttling to keep the temp <= of that temp. Stock should reach ~82°C so setting this around 85°C with stock clocks it will never throttle.
Prioritize for both of the above is doing exaclty what its name means: Will give priority to any of the above chosen variables, by default is set to PT and if its set value is reached will try to keep power and performance <=to that point. Suggest to leave it to PT.
GPU clock offset: It adds Mhz to the core. Your set values will be overlaped by the boost 2.0 technology, so adjust it according to your higher stock boost clock i told you to check.
MEM clock offest: This goes like this: Stock mems runs at 1500Mhz. So if you want to run them at 1700Mhz you set it to +400 (200x2).

Now, i RMA my first gtx 760 cause as it looks, it had HW issue.
The one received looks to oc much better and be stable, but it goes over 80°C easily with 100% fan and MX-4 applied. Idle is 37°C.
So i am looking for a custom cooler to run it with lower temps and noise. Any suggestions?
Proligmatech MK-26 looks the best from performance perspective but i am not sure if it will fit.
TBH i tend to get the Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

After a little more overclocking, I managed to get this out of my GTX 760


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> After a little more overclocking, I managed to get this out of my GTX 760


Care to share the details of the overclock?


----------



## melodystyle2003

I think its time to move to our *Official GTX 760* thread


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Care to share the details of the overclock?


Would GPU Z show it? One sec let me see what i can throw together


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Here we are, this should show everything:


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Hey I was waiting for the Official thread to pop up, here is my overclocked score in Unigine valley:



One sec and Ill grab a verification.

(I have the EVGA 4gb edition)

here we are, all validated:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wdf7v/


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Here we are, this should show everything:


Wow, impressive! 100 mhz more on core than mine.


----------



## Ribozyme

Count me in, I have a 760 msi gaming.

EDIT: filled the form









And also I think you should delete the benches that are not 1080p, the valley bench will make many frown till they see it is 1680 x 1050.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Hey I was waiting for the Official thread to pop up, here is my overclocked score in Unigine valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One sec and Ill grab a verification.
> 
> (I have the EVGA 4gb edition)
> 
> here we are, all validated:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wdf7v/


Hey welcome to the club









Whats your max boost clocks? Unfortunately, Valley doesnt show the real core clocks. Take a look on your GPU-Z sensors tab while running valley bench to clarify.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow, impressive! 100 mhz more on core than mine.


I pushed it a little further than this but I started to get blue artifact, so I just lowered the memory until I could get a few runs with no visible artifacts and this is what I came out with.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Here we are, this should show everything:


Thanks for the details. That is quite a nice overclock and I rather nice score for a single card. Well done!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bet this gpu, using 115% / 95°C can be pushed at least 50Mhz more.


----------



## TheV

I was wondering when this thread was going to pop up. I'll add my stuff to the form when I get a chance to do the validation.

I'll add my benches from the other thread here:


Spoiler: Rig









Spoiler: GPU-Z OC









Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (stock - SLI): 3065









Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (OC - SLI): 3411









Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (stock - single): 1646









Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (OC - single): 1862


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

If I go any higher on the Gpu clock, even 5mhz it crashes the drivers.
If I go any higher on the mem clock, then i start getting blue artifacting.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys tell me your ASIC scores to add it into the FORM. Would be good to have it as reference.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys tell me your ASIC scores to add it into the FORM. Would be good to have it as reference.


Mine came up as this:


Not gonna lie i don't even know what it means


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Count me in, I have a 760 msi gaming.
> 
> EDIT: filled the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also I think you should delete the benches that are not 1080p, the valley bench will make many frown till they see it is 1680 x 1050.


Might want to have the form corrected for your entry. Should read 2GB, no?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Mine came up as this:
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie i don't even know what it means


PM'd







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Might want to have the form corrected for your entry. Should read 2GB, no?


Fixed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> And also I think you should delete the benches that are not 1080p, the valley bench will make many frown till they see it is 1680 x 1050.


Well i dont have 1080p and just subtracting 17.5% would equal to 1080p scores


----------



## Ribozyme

How do I add my asic quality? Mine is 73.2 %. Overclock can only go to 1250 mhz core and even 200 mhz extra on the memory valley crashes.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> How do I add my asic quality? Mine is 73.2 %. Overclock can only go to 1250 mhz core and even 200 mhz extra on the memory valley crashes.


I did it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I did it.


Thanks! How much faster than the 660 ti and how much slower than the 670 is the 760 actually? I see a lot of different results in different reviews.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Thanks! How much faster than the 660 ti and how much slower than the 670 is the 760 actually? I see a lot of different results in different reviews.


Well depends. We are talking for stock clocks? Then it sub-depends on boost 2.0 of each card, since others GTX760 boost a 1176Mhz and others at 1254Mhz at stock settings.
Perhaps this graph can sum up an average performance difference.

Source


----------



## Imprezzion

Wow nice clocks! How much volts does a stock GTX760 get? 1.200v?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I think its time to move to our *Official GTX 760* thread


I think changing the name of this thread is a good idea, but moving to another thread is bad idea IMHO. If we move to another thread, we are basically taking all the information in this thread, and throwing it away. It is important to keep information in a consise location, and this thread has done that. If we move, we will loose all the benchmarks, comparrisons, and other data that everyone has shared over the last month or so.

I would recommend we ask a moderator or the OP of this thread to change the name of this thread, BUT it everyone wants to move, and loose all the work we've done here, then so be it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I think changing the name of this thread is a good idea, but moving to another thread is bad idea IMHO. If we move to another thread, we are basically taking all the information in this thread, and throwing it away. It is important to keep information in a consise location, and this thread has done that. If we move, we will loose all the benchmarks, comparrisons, and other data that everyone has shared over the last month or so.
> 
> I would recommend we ask a moderator or the OP of this thread to change the name of this thread, BUT it everyone wants to move, and loose all the work we've done here, then so be it.


This was asked 10 days ago and nothing did.
I somehow agree to what are you saying, perhaps merging the threads would be better.


----------



## valkeriefire

That would be a good idea. How about asking the moderator to give you the first post here so you can edit the initial stuff. Worst they can say is no. It would definitely help keep things less confusing.


----------



## TheV

I've added my details to the form








Only had space for the validation of the primary GPU, but they are both running the same clocks, so I suppose it doesn't really matter.
I've included ASIC details of both though.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've added my details to the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had space for the validation of the primary GPU, but they are both running the same clocks, so I suppose it doesn't really matter.
> I've included ASIC details of both though.


Nice









If you like i can add the details of your second GPU.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like i can add the details of your second GPU.


Thanks for the offer, but there is not really any extra information so no added benefit.
The only interesting information is ASIC quality, which I have already included for both cards in the Version field.


----------



## Arizonian

This thread isn't official yet title renamed. I will kindly point out to members making threads on OCN that post regarding who makes those decisions are by the editor of said section. Moderators may make those decisions if there isn't an active editor. Once the thread becomes a water hole for members / owners then will have earned said title.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

what should be the recommended fan curve for ACX?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This thread isn't official yet title renamed. I will kindly point out to members making threads on OCN that post regarding who makes those decisions are by the editor of said section. Moderators may make those decisions if there isn't an active editor. Once the thread becomes a water hole for members / owners then will have earned said title.


Thanks for this and for your help making this GTX 760 thread better and less confusing.


----------



## deNordic

@TheV
@Fullmetalaj0

Did you get these scores without tweaking Valley ? Or did you use tweaks ?
I'm asking because i want a legit comparison with my 660Ti.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deNordic*
> 
> @TheV
> @Fullmetalaj0
> 
> Did you get these scores without tweaking Valley ? Or did you use tweaks ?
> I'm asking because i want a legit comparison with my 660Ti.


Did not touch valley, just installed it and ran it at the extreme HD preset.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> what should be the recommended fan curve for ACX?


I can't speak for the ACX specifically, but I can comment on the MSI, which uses a rather similar design.
I find that running the card out of the box, it runs too hot (hits thermal threshold and throttles).
Using MSI Afterburner, I've enabled the advanced fan control and only slightly moved up the first node (from 30C to 35C).
That left me with the following curve:

40% @ 35C; 60% @ 50C; 70% @ 60C; 90% @ 70C; 100% @ 75C

For met at least, it keeps my primary (hottest) card running well below 80C, and as a direct result, at full speed and never throttling.

I would say start with the default curve and tweak it to suit your needs


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deNordic*
> 
> @TheV
> @Fullmetalaj0
> 
> Did you get these scores without tweaking Valley ? Or did you use tweaks ?
> I'm asking because i want a legit comparison with my 660Ti.


I've also just ran the Extreme HD preset (no tweaks).
I'm expecting the 660 Ti to not be far behind the 760 (stock speeds, same config).
What scores are you getting with the Extreme HD preset?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I've also just ran the Extreme HD preset (no tweaks).
> I'm expecting the 660 Ti to not be far behind the 760 (stock speeds, same config).
> What scores are you getting with the Extreme HD preset?


Do you want me to do a stock run through?


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Do you want me to do a stock run through?


If you don't mind taking the time to do a stock run, that could be interesting.
It not only helps give a reference point of what your system makes at stock, but also gives you a better view on what you are getting for your overclock.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

All stocked up


----------



## malmental

Inno3D Announces the GTX 760 iChill HerculeZ 3000









Quote:


> Inno3D has announced yet another GTX 760 card, this one being the iChill HerculeZ 3000. The card itself is almost identical to the company's GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ 3000, as it features the same PCB and cooling equipment.
> 
> The card features a 7-phase VRM that is slapped into an 8-layer PCB. The GPU's base clock speed sits at 1060 MHz, while the card will Boost up to 1124 MHz. Memory runs at an effective speed of 6.2 GHz. The card features the standard 2 GB of GDDR5 memory that runs over a 256-bit wide memory bus.
> 
> The cooling is achieved by the monstrous iChill HerculeZ 3000 cooler that features three 80 mm fans which cool a traditional aluminum fin stack with heat pipes. Over the entire cooler, users will find a large die-cast metal shroud which is easily removable for cleaning purposes. The reverse side of the card has a backplate attached to it, even though there appears to be nothing to cool on this side.
> 
> Inno3D indicated that the card will cost about 1,799 RMB in China, which translates to roughly $295 USD.


----------



## discoprince

scored a 3288 on extreme HD in valley with 760 SLI
still figuring out how to post the score, lol.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> scored a 3288 on extreme HD in valley with 760 SLI
> still figuring out how to post the score, lol.


Take a screen shot of your score by pressing ALT + Print Screen (or just Print Screen), then go into Paint and hit Paste (Control +V). Then save the file, I prefer to save them as JPG. Then attach it to your post here by hitting the photo button.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Take a screen shot of your score by pressing ALT + Print Screen (or just Print Screen), then go into Paint and hit Paste (Control +V). Then save the file, I prefer to save them as JPG. Then attach it to your post here by hitting the photo button.


thanks +rep


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Valley Extreme HD (OC - SLI): 3411


bumping the CPU from stock to 4.2 GHz: 3520


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> bumping the CPU from stock to 4.2 GHz: 3520


I can't wait to get my second card : )


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I can't wait to get my second card : )


It really is well worth it, especially for 2560x1440.
I was initially looking at a single higher end GPU, but the 760 SLI setup just made so much more financial sense.


----------



## melodystyle2003

A well airflow case really did help on keeping gpu temps to lower levels.
This one was going up to 83°C with gpu fan @100% on first valley bench.
Now it stays steady @ 75°C after 4 loops of valley bench on max stable clocks!


----------



## discoprince

those SLI scores are really amazing
i'm still trying to break 3300 with mine
stuck at 3297 and it doesnt really look like i can go past +70 on the core clock
the memory is pushed up to +115
and im at 115% power lol

oh well i dont even play games with the overclock on most of the time anyway, its already overkill with the stock superclocked.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> those SLI scores are really amazing
> i'm still trying to break 3300 with mine
> stuck at 3297 and it doesnt really look like i can go past +70 on the core clock
> the memory is pushed up to +115
> and im at 115% power lol
> 
> oh well i dont even play games with the overclock on most of the time anyway, its already overkill with the stock superclocked.


What are your boost clocks and temps looking like during the bench?


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> What are your boost clocks and temps looking like during the bench?


lol nevermind, just bumped up my clocks to like yours and just benched a 3518
gotta get the screenshot up
but as for clocks and temps...
+55 core clock
+545 memory clock
GPU1 sits in around 80c (but it never gets this hot ever during gaming, only benching)
GPU2 sits its in the 60c range
ACX cooled superclocked 760s in a 500R. They stay cool enough









also it seems like your on haswell? im on a oc'd 2500k.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> lol nevermind, just bumped up my clocks to like yours and just benched a 3518
> gotta get the screenshot up
> but as for clocks and temps...
> +55 core clock
> +545 memory clock
> GPU1 sits in around 80c (but it never gets this hot ever during gaming, only benching)
> GPU2 sits its in the 60c range
> ACX cooled superclocked 760s in a 500R. They stay cool enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it seems like your on haswell? im on a oc'd 2500k.


Very nice score! Well done








Yeah I'm on a 4670K (4.2 GHz).
Are you using a OSD during your bench to monitor effective clocks? Those are the interesting values to have a look at. Especially for GPU1 to see if it is throttling.
Are you running a custom fan curve? At stock speeds my primary GPU would hit 80C. With a custom fan curve I can keep it below 80C even on the OC.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Very nice score! Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm on a 4670K (4.2 GHz).
> Are you using a OSD during your bench to monitor effective clocks? Those are the interesting values to have a look at. Especially for GPU1 to see if it is throttling.
> Are you running a custom fan curve? At stock speeds my primary GPU would hit 80C. With a custom fan curve I can keep it below 80C even on the OC.


using afterburner to monitor clocks, useage, temps etc..
i need to set up a fan profile however, its still stock.

thanks! pic is up!


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> using afterburner to monitor clocks, useage, temps etc..
> i need to set up a fan profile however, its still stock.
> 
> thanks! pic is up!


Just enable the automatic fan control and start out with the default fan curve.
If your GPU fans are ramping to 100% your should see sub 80C on bench load (disclaimer: personal experience).


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Sending my 660ti off for RMA soon (not even had chance to use it, dodgy fan), I've just emailed my contact at EVGA asking if I can get the GTX 760 in return, as the 660ti is 40EUR _more_ than the 760 on their EU store, and online retailers in the UK have a £5~ price difference between the two.

Hopefully they'll be a way and it won't cost too much, if anything.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Sending my 660ti off for RMA soon (not even had chance to use it, dodgy fan), I've just emailed my contact at EVGA asking if I can get the GTX 760 in return, as the 660ti is 40EUR _more_ than the 760 on their EU store, and online retailers in the UK have a £5~ price difference between the two.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be a way and it won't cost too much, if anything.


If you haven't had a chance to use it, I'm assuming it is a fairly recent purchase?
Considering there are Step-Up options available for this, I don't see why they would make a problem out of it.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> If you haven't had a chance to use it, I'm assuming it is a fairly recent purchase?
> Considering there are Step-Up options available for this, I don't see why they would make a problem out of it.
> Good luck and keep us posted


Nah, I got it used, think it's about a year or so old. Around 2 years of warranty left. It seemed to develop the problem when it got to me/the original owner didn't hear the horrible fan noise it made. Still, I still don't see why it can't be done anyhow, even if I have to pay a small fee.

Edit: Woo! Guy at EVGA said it was okay, as the card is more expensive than the 760 on their site, all I have to pay is the backshipping cost!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Nah, I got it used, think it's about a year or so old. Around 2 years of warranty left. It seemed to develop the problem when it got to me/the original owner didn't hear the horrible fan noise it made. Still, I still don't see why it can't be done anyhow, even if I have to pay a small fee.
> 
> Edit: Woo! Guy at EVGA said it was okay, as the card is more expensive than the 760 on their site, all I have to pay is the backshipping cost!


Nice, you will not be disappoint


----------



## discoprince

submitted my form
heres my latest valley score


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> I can't speak for the ACX specifically, but I can comment on the MSI, which uses a rather similar design.
> I find that running the card out of the box, it runs too hot (hits thermal threshold and throttles).
> Using MSI Afterburner, I've enabled the advanced fan control and only slightly moved up the first node (from 30C to 35C).
> That left me with the following curve:
> 
> 40% @ 35C; 60% @ 50C; 70% @ 60C; 90% @ 70C; 100% @ 75C
> 
> For met at least, it keeps my primary (hottest) card running well below 80C, and as a direct result, at full speed and never throttling.
> 
> I would say start with the default curve and tweak it to suit your needs


Thanks THEV rep+


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks THEV rep+


My pleasure!
Do post back and let us know how it is working out for you


----------



## Ribozyme

Just curious why did you guys buy the EVGA when the msi stands out headand shoulders regarding thermals and noise?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just curious why did you guys buy the EVGA when the msi stands out headand shoulders regarding thermals and noise?


Personally speaking, better price (around 17% less in EU), awesome support and guarantee extend possibility.
With the price difference i can get the arctic cooling cooler and play with lower noise and temp levels if want.
Now i having max 70°C while gaming with fan speed 50-84%. From noise perspective is not the quietest but temps are ok and all the hot air goes outside the box (blower style fan, crucial for future sli upgrade).


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just curious why did you guys buy the EVGA when the msi stands out headand shoulders regarding thermals and noise?


says who? i have two evga acx cooled 760's and they are more quiet than my twin frozr 3 msi 560ti 448 core ever was. the reason i didnt go msi is because of the "bad" (more like loud) expierence i had with the twin frozr cooler. regarding thermals, TheV who has the msi versions in SLI is reporting temps under 80c with a custom fan profile. i set mine up as well and am now getting under 80c in temps while benching also. also getting similar valley scores.

my brother has a 660ti with a twin frozr 4 and it gets pertty noisy too.

these are my first evga, ive only had msi/sapphire and xfx in the past.

they got super loud during benchmarking before setting up the custom fan profile...thats about it. i also have an air cooled case so its just a noise machine in general anyway, will probably switch to a corsair 550D or Fractal R4 sometime soon just for the extra noise reduction. everything sitting in a 500R atm.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Just curious why did you guys buy the EVGA when the msi stands out headand shoulders regarding thermals and noise?


Because I need 4gb of vram


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> says who? i have two evga acx cooled 760's and they are more quiet than my twin frozr 3 msi 560ti 448 core ever was. the reason i didnt go msi is because of the "bad" (more like loud) expierence i had with the twin frozr cooler. regarding thermals, TheV who has the msi versions in SLI is reporting temps under 80c with a custom fan profile. i set mine up as well and am now getting under 80c in temps while benching also. also getting similar valley scores.
> 
> my brother has a 660ti with a twin frozr 4 and it gets pertty noisy too.
> 
> these are my first evga, ive only had msi/sapphire and xfx in the past.
> 
> they got super loud during benchmarking before setting up the custom fan profile...thats about it. i also have an air cooled case so its just a noise machine in general anyway, will probably switch to a corsair 550D or Fractal R4 sometime soon just for the extra noise reduction. everything sitting in a 500R atm.


Says pretty much every review out there. The mass of the msi gaming is so ginormous that the fans can spin very slow all the time. It is not comparable with the 600 series twin frozr coolers on noise department.

I owned a asus 670 direct cu 2, regarded as the most silent 670, but I can honestly say this 760 msi gaming I got is way more quiet under load.

I am def not a msi fan boy but I just checked all the 760 reviews and it became clear it was the superior choice so I bought it.

And regarding the temps in SLI, the variable is obviously the case fans.


----------



## Killmassacre

I'm glad to see there's finally an official GTX 760 owners club! Filled the form and thought I might add some benchmarks for comparison:


Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (stock - single):1682









Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD (1320/1882 - single):2075 (Nvidia preset: performance)









Spoiler: Valley Custom 1440p (OC - single):1182









Spoiler: Unigine Heaven 4.0 Ultra 1080p (stock - single):792









Spoiler: Unigine Heaven 4.0 Ultra 1080p (OC - single):921






Tomb Raider Ultra 1440p(stock - single): 31.0 fps avg (No screenshot)

Planning on getting a second 760 for SLI next month since the scaling seems to be amazing on these cards.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Says pretty much every review out there. The mass of the msi gaming is so ginormous that the fans can spin very slow all the time. It is not comparable with the 600 series twin frozr coolers on noise department.
> 
> I owned a asus 670 direct cu 2, regarded as the most silent 670, but I can honestly say this 760 msi gaming I got is way more quiet under load.
> 
> I am def not a msi fan boy but I just checked all the 760 reviews and it became clear it was the superior choice so I bought it.
> 
> And regarding the temps in SLI, the variable is obviously the case fans.


okie doke..

anyways i just downloaded the new beta drivers and ran through valley again.
i was able to pump the mhz up +10 on the coreclock, something i was not able to achieve before and survive 1 pass through valley with a +545 memory overclock.
i got one pass through and achieved this score:


but it crashed on the second pass through..oh well.








also the first time i ran through with the previous settings i received a lower score by 3 points than the last time i ran it through, weird.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Nice, i am going to test the new betas today and check performance variations!


----------



## TheV

I updated to the new beta and it completely destroyed my Tomb Raider performance.
After playing for about an hour I thought I would switch back to the WHQL drivers.
When I left the game I noticed GPU2 had never exceeded 40C.
Apparently I needed to re-enable SLI after updating to beta


----------



## Arizonian

The two threads *GTX 760 Thread (now available for purchase!)* and *GTX 760 Club thread* have been merged by both consenting OP's *melodystyle2003* and *lolzcat* to be the main staple for GTX 760 owners rather than have two similar threads to serve the same purpose.

I'd like to extend a huge thank you to lolzcat who was very gracious in allowing this merger for the good of 760 owners on OCN and his creating this successful watering hole to converse, share experiences and performance with the other OCN GTX 760 owners. He's served well as OP. He's also graciously allowing melodystyle2003 to take over the reins in keeping the club original page updated with members as they submit their cards.

Moving forward melodystyle2003 will take the reins as committed OP in keeping new members added to the list of owners and I've renamed the page to [Officia] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club.

Thank you both gentlemen for your exemplary voluntary service to OCN 760 owners.









So if your a GTX 760 owner and don't see your name on the OP page as of yet and would like to join these ranks, please submit your cards for entry and welcome aboard.


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the merger Arizonian. Much appreciated. We finally have a place to call our own


----------



## melodystyle2003

That is what i call great forum behavior and respect to its members.

@Arizonian i enjoyed very much our conversation, you are a valuable moderator for sure


----------



## valkeriefire

+Rep MelodyStyle. I am glad the threads were merged and we could keep all the previously posted information and benechmarks.









Goodluck maitaining the thread.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> +Rep MelodyStyle. I am glad the threads were merged and we could keep all the previously posted information and benechmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck maitaining the thread.


Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Well latest nvidia beta, 326.19, didn't add something, performance wise.
I get same score on valley benchmark.

Have you noticed something different?


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well latest nvidia beta, 326.19, didn't add something, performance wise.
> I get same score on valley benchmark.
> 
> Have you noticed something different?


they crashed for me in my second valley run through and again while i was playing RIFT. rolling back to the WHQL drivers until 326 is fixed.

SLI was enabled.


----------



## melodystyle2003

TBH minor crash issues i had on BF3 multi only, seems to be solved atm.


----------



## AnimalK

Hi all. I have been a lurker on here for a very long time and I finally decided to sign up.

I have an EVGA GTX 760 4GB currently on its way to me which I will put into my system.

My system is currently the following:
Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz
12GB DDR3 RAM @1600Mhz
MSI GTX 260 216SP 864MB.

You guys think I will notice a big improvement once I replace the old GTX 260 in my machine?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Hi all. I have been a lurker on here for a very long time and I finally decided to sign up.
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 760 4GB currently on its way to me which I will put into my system.
> 
> My system is currently the following:
> Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz
> 12GB DDR3 RAM @1600Mhz
> MSI GTX 260 216SP 864MB.
> 
> You guys think I will notice a big improvement once I replace the old GTX 260 in my machine?


Welcome!
For sure!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Hi all. I have been a lurker on here for a very long time and I finally decided to sign up.
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 760 4GB currently on its way to me which I will put into my system.
> 
> My system is currently the following:
> Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz
> 12GB DDR3 RAM @1600Mhz
> MSI GTX 260 216SP 864MB.
> 
> You guys think I will notice a big improvement once I replace the old GTX 260 in my machine?


Hey AnimalK - long time lurker first time poster caught your submission and like to welcome you to OCN.









You will definitely see and feel the improvements. Congrats on the GTX 760.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> You guys think I will notice a big improvement once I replace the old GTX 260 in my machine?


You are looking at roughtly 4-4.5x the performance with the 760 vs the 260. Thats pretty huge, in otherwords, 450% improvement.

Source.


----------



## AnimalK

I haven't really come across a game that couldn't be run at an acceptable level with my old card but its probably because I haven't tried hard enough!

I am really excited and can't wait to get it. Thanks for the warm welcome all!


----------



## Gerbacio

After the release of the 760 I decided the extra money for the 770 was not worth it...returned it and ordered the gigabyte 760..did some heaven..1300 core 7 ghz mem with no voltage added! How much do these overclock?


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnimalK*
> 
> Hi all. I have been a lurker on here for a very long time and I finally decided to sign up.
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 760 4GB currently on its way to me which I will put into my system.
> 
> My system is currently the following:
> Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz
> 12GB DDR3 RAM @1600Mhz
> MSI GTX 260 216SP 864MB.
> 
> You guys think I will notice a big improvement once I replace the old GTX 260 in my machine?


It will feel like an entirely different computer after you put in the new card. The speed and quality difference will be very noticeable.


----------



## malmental

Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz paired with a GTX 760 is not a bad match up at all.


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz paired with a GTX 760 is not a bad match up at all.


Indeed. I got a 920 paired with a 780 ACX and runs like a dream


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Intel i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz paired with a GTX 760 is not a bad match up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I got a 920 paired with a 780 ACX and runs like a dream
Click to expand...

of course that's even better..


----------



## BMWillis

Hey all,

I'm looking to upgrade from a 550ti to a SLI pair of 760s, but I have a few questions:

1) Would the jump from 550ti to a single 760 be big enough to justify buying one 760 now and the second in a few months?

2) I've heard if you SLI, you want the blower type card coolers, are they really that much better than the 'aftermarket' coolers? I'm looking really hard at the EVGA w/ ACX, but if performance and temps are way better in SLI with the blower type, I'll have to go that route.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from a 550ti to a SLI pair of 760s, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Would the jump from 550ti to a single 760 be big enough to justify buying one 760 now and the second in a few months?
> 
> 2) I've heard if you SLI, you want the blower type card coolers, are they really that much better than the 'aftermarket' coolers? I'm looking really hard at the EVGA w/ ACX, but if performance and temps are way better in SLI with the blower type, I'll have to go that route.


1) 550ti -> 760 is going to be quite a serious increase in performance. You are looking at about 3-4x increase I would think.

2) I was told going blower for SLI would be better, which is what I initially did. I had temp issues and my cards kept throttling down.
I've since changed to a MSI Twin Frozr setup and my temps (and as a direct result my performance) is looking much better.
This is nothing other than personal experience of course


----------



## BMWillis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> 1) 550ti -> 760 is going to be quite a serious increase in performance. You are looking at about 3-4x increase I would think.
> 
> 2) I was told going blower for SLI would be better, which is what I initially did. I had temp issues and my cards kept throttling down.
> I've since changed to a MSI Twin Frozr setup and my temps (and as a direct result my performance) is looking much better.
> This is nothing other than personal experience of course


Thats exactly what I needed to hear!

Hopefully NewEgg can keep them in stock until Monday.

Thank you sir!


----------



## Modovich

Hey fellas, currently rocking a HD6770, I plan to get a MSI GTX760 Gaming (TF 4 version), is it a good choice?

I really liked this'


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> After the release of the 760 I decided the extra money for the 770 was not worth it...returned it and ordered the gigabyte 760..did some heaven..1300 core 7 ghz mem with no voltage added! How much do these overclock?


Same here. Adding +12mV will give you +13Mhz extra.
If you are lucky, you c an run this baby at 1332-1357Mhz


----------



## cokker

Just picked up a MSI 760 Gaming, loving it.

Currently OC at 1306 / 6500, GPUZ not showing this correctly?

This is my first nvidia card in 4 years so a little confusing







Does this look about right?


----------



## Dekkers

I am debating on whether the GTX 770 is actually worth $150 more, I would love to save some money. I want someone to come in here and tell me it isn't worth it and I should get the 760

I have a 23 inch single 1080p monitor. Will the GTX 760 be good for awhile?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> I am debating on whether the GTX 770 is actually worth $150 more, I would love to save some money. I want someone to come in here and tell me it isn't worth it and I should get the 760
> 
> I have a 23 inch single 1080p monitor. Will the GTX 760 be good for awhile?


At 1080p you will be fine with a single 760 2GB. From what I've read here and other sites, the 770 and above is for higher resolutions like 1440p or Nvidia surround. I'm about to get two 760's in SLI for myself.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_review,1.html


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> I am debating on whether the GTX 770 is actually worth $150 more, I would love to save some money. I want someone to come in here and tell me it isn't worth it and I should get the 760
> 
> I have a 23 inch single 1080p monitor. Will the GTX 760 be good for awhile?


look at my sign ive had 5 different (MSI lightining to gigabyteWF3 OC to EVGA ACX) ....just got my first 760 from Gigabyte.......i literally cant tell the difference!

dont waste your money and get the 760....6 frames arent gonna kill you and you will NOT notice them...not to mention lets say you pay 420 for the 770....sli will run you around 840$

for he 760 a SLI setup will run you around 520$ ...and you will NOT notice a difference ...take it from someone who has tested them both

the 770 is a waste of money with the 760 out ......the next step on my opinion would be a 780 for a single card solution ....but those bad boys will run around 600$

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> At 1080p you will be fine with a single 760 2GB. From what I've read here and other sites, the 770 and above is for higher resolutions like 1440p or Nvidia surround. I'm about to get two 760's in SLI for myself.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_review,1.html


for 1440p the 770 is around the same as a 760 ....256bit bus with 2gb of ram (or 4gb if you gonna sli so you can actually move them)

for 1440p you would be looking at a 780 3gb 384bit bus or a titan!

two 760 will do fine even at 1440p


----------



## Dekkers

Thanks guys. I have made my choice. GTX 760 it is!


----------



## Nexo

This card is a pretty decent card for the price at 250$.


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> This card is a pretty decent card for the price at 250$.


Sadly $330 here, but I save $100 versus 7950 for $430. To hell with our prices


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Just picked up a MSI 760 Gaming, loving it.
> 
> Currently OC at 1306 / 6500, GPUZ not showing this correctly?
> 
> This is my first nvidia card in 4 years so a little confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look about right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try the Valley bench in Extreme HD and if it stable for 2pass then you are okay and perhaps can try for more? Also from Voltage tab you can add +12mV for higher clocking.
Memories perhaps can do the +600 from the +250 you have them now.

Dont forget to add your self to the FORM of the first page, if you havent alreadySkip this since you have alreay done it and add the honored signature too


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Try the Valley bench in Extreme HD and if it stable for 2pass then you are okay and perhaps can try for more? Also from Voltage tab you can add +12mV for higher clocking.
> Memories perhaps can do the +600 from the +250 you have them now.
> 
> Dont forget to add your self to the FORM of the first page, if you havent alreadySkip this since you have alreay done it and add the honored signature too


Hi, thanks for the reply, I played a bit of Metro:LL last night and it wasn't happy so I lowered the core to 1280 and that was stable.

I tried adding the +12mV but doesn't show in graphs? Tried EVGA and MSI Afterburner (same thing lol) and monitored with GPUZ too but no difference









These guys have the same problem and the same OC:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/02/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_overclocking_review/4

Also, adjusting the power limit seems a bit pointless as my MSI peaks at 75% power overclocked


----------



## Hawxie

HI, I'm thinking about getting the GTX 760 SC, not the ACX model and that is because I want to use it as my case exhaust, H100i in the front of my case drawing in cold air, but exhausting "warm" air into the case, and then I would use the 760 to exhaust the "warm" air out of my case, but would it be a bad idea?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> HI, I'm thinking about getting the GTX 760 SC, not the ACX model and that is because I want to use it as my case exhaust, H100i in the front of my case drawing in cold air, but exhausting "warm" air into the case, and then I would use the 760 to exhaust the "warm" air out of my case, but would it be a bad idea?


you can't turn the front fans around since the H100i is in the front and have the fans to it blow out or do you not have a front grill as in it's closed.?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can't turn the front fans around since the H100i is in the front and have the fans to it blow out or do you not have a front grill as in it's closed.?


The h100i is going to be mounted like that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.google.dk/imgres?imgurl=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a517/FollowKeagan/20130319_140958_zps72984bcd.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t%3D1762930&h=768&w=1024&sz=114&tbnid=Zjbt8o8VBUEAkM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=126&zoom=1&usg=__3-myPgGUbA2J8kLoht55jw-RAUk=&docid=dk2DqsCZtMaAuM&sa=X&ei=k-zrUYvQCcKI4gS094C4BQ&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAw&dur=711


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply, I played a bit of Metro:LL last night and it wasn't happy so I lowered the core to 1280 and that was stable.
> 
> I tried adding the +12mV but doesn't show in graphs? Tried EVGA and MSI Afterburner (same thing lol) and monitored with GPUZ too but no difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys have the same problem and the same OC:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/02/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_overclocking_review/4
> 
> Also, adjusting the power limit seems a bit pointless as my MSI peaks at 75% power overclocked


For the power limit it depends on each gpu, others go 70% others 110%. In that case you can leave it to 100%, unlink it and change only gpu temp to 85°C. For MSI gtx760 there is one tool for it, let me find it. GAMING APP 1.0.0.3.
Now using evga precision, you go to voltage tab, you set it to +12mV and press apply. Thats it, gpu-z now should show under heavy gpu load 1.212V *if temp is lower than 82°C*.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can't turn the front fans around since the H100i is in the front and have the fans to it blow out or do you not have a front grill as in it's closed.?
> 
> 
> 
> The h100i is going to be mounted like that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.dk/imgres?imgurl=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a517/FollowKeagan/20130319_140958_zps72984bcd.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t%3D1762930&h=768&w=1024&sz=114&tbnid=Zjbt8o8VBUEAkM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=126&zoom=1&usg=__3-myPgGUbA2J8kLoht55jw-RAUk=&docid=dk2DqsCZtMaAuM&sa=X&ei=k-zrUYvQCcKI4gS094C4BQ&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAw&dur=711
Click to expand...

so turn the fans around so they blow out and not in...


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> for 1440p the 770 is around the same as a 760 ....256bit bus with 2gb of ram (or 4gb if you gonna sli so you can actually move them)
> 
> for 1440p you would be looking at a 780 3gb 384bit bus or a titan!
> 
> two 760 will do fine even at 1440p


I'm always changing my mind lately it seems when trying to decide on a GPU. My budget is 630 bucks. I could maybe squeeze an extra 50 or so from my wallet if needed. I'm thinking either MSI 780, Gigabyte 780, or EVGA ACX 780. If I go with the 760 SLI, I'm looking at Evga ACX 760 4gb, and that's about it. I don't know any other 760s that have 4gb other than the evga blower style and I'm not diggin' that. My Twin Frozr III experience was good and I had no issues with the heat exhausting inside the case.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so turn the fans around so they blow out and not in...


Forget it....


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> I'm always changing my mind lately it seems when trying to decide on a GPU. My budget is 630 bucks. I could maybe squeeze an extra 50 or so from my wallet if needed. I'm thinking either MSI 780, Gigabyte 780, or EVGA ACX 780. If I go with the 760 SLI, I'm looking at Evga ACX 760 4gb, and that's about it. I don't know any other 760s that have 4gb other than the evga blower style and I'm not diggin' that. My Twin Frozr III experience was good and I had no issues with the heat exhausting inside the case.


If you are planning to go GTX780 sli and playing above 1080p then you should go i that direction.

But if you play on 1080p and 600$ are the most you want to spend and looking for the better performance/price ratio then you should go with the gtx760 sli.
Not that if you choose to go with single gtx780 you will have any problem in 1080p.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> If you are planning to go GTX780 sli and playing above 1080p then you should go i that direction.
> 
> But if you play on 1080p and 600$ are the most you want to spend and looking for the better performance/price ratio then you should go with the gtx760 sli.
> Not that if you choose to go with single gtx780 you will have any problem in 1080p.


Yeah, I'm thinking the 780 route. GK110, more cuda, 384bit bus with 6008Mhz, etc. Probably snag one later on down the road and go SLI when they drop in price a bit or get one second hand. Basically what I did with my 580 Lightning extreme setup.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so turn the fans around so they blow out and not in...
> 
> 
> 
> Forget it....
Click to expand...

you can't flip the rad too if needed.
why forget it, I'm trying to understand.??


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can't flip the rad too if needed.
> why forget it, I'm trying to understand.??


Lets start over, I want to have my fans suck air in, through the radiator, and then have the air exhausted out of the case, by the GTX 760.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can't flip the rad too if needed.
> why forget it, I'm trying to understand.??
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start over, I want to have my fans suck air in, through the radiator, and then have the air exhausted out of the case, by the GTX 760.
Click to expand...

I know, and I'm not feeling that idea..
maybe that's where the disconnect is..


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I know, and I'm not feeling that idea..
> maybe that's where the disconnect is..


Yeah now we are on the right track







.
It was more of an idea tho.

By the way, does anyone know if the GTX 760 at stock, can handle being cooled passively?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Yeah now we are on the right track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It was more of an idea tho.


Don't you have an exhaust fan? If you are worried about hot air into the case with the open shroud dual fan cards, don't be. I'll happily give up some worthless lower temperature and enjoy far lower noise and better quality GPU. I got the msi 760 in a minITX case and I don't have any problems at all. And it is running folding at home 24/7 together with the cpu in such a small enclosure and temps are still very acceptable as well as noise.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Don't you have an exhaust fan? If you are worried about hot air into the case with the open shroud dual fan cards, don't be. I'll happily give up some worthless lower temperature and enjoy far lower noise and better quality GPU. I got the msi 760 in a minITX case and I don't have any problems at all. And it is running folding at home 24/7 together with the cpu in such a small enclosure and temps are still very acceptable as well as noise.


I have a Define R4, plenty of exhaust, it was more to limit the amount of fans. There is nothing better to me, than a silent desktop that you can have running without noticing it







.

But another idea, was if the GTX 760 reference, could be cooled passively by the AC Accelero S1?

And if that doesnt work, can a passive CPU cooler handle the heat from a MSI N760 Gaming card?
Plenty of exhaust and intake will be provided.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I have a Define R4, plenty of exhaust, it was more to limit the amount of fans. There is nothing better to me, than a silent desktop that you can have running without noticing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But another idea, was if the GTX 760 reference, could be cooled passively by the AC Accelero S1?
> 
> And if that doesnt work, can a passive CPU cooler handle the heat from a MSI N760 Gaming card?
> Plenty of exhaust and intake will be provided.


Hmm not sure, but if you plan on passive you're case fans will just be louder, better to put fans on it at very low rpm. I love silence too and the gtx 760 msi gaming is the most quiet one out there. Barely ramps up under load because it has the same heatsink as the 770 minus one heatpipe but has to dissipate less heat. My only gripe with GPUs that I can hear every single one of them spinning in idle in a quiet room, which shouldn't be necessary. Why no 300-500rpm on idle fans? Would put the temp in idle maybe on 40 but who cares.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hmm not sure, but if you plan on passive you're case fans will just be louder, better to put fans on it at very low rpm. I love silence too and the gtx 760 msi gaming is the most quiet one out there. Barely ramps up under load because it has the same heatsink as the 770 minus one heatpipe but has to dissipate less heat. My only gripe with GPUs that I can hear every single one of them spinning in idle in a quiet room, which shouldn't be necessary. Why no 300-500rpm on idle fans? Would put the temp in idle maybe on 40 but who cares.


As far as I know, the idle rated decibel for the GTX 760 Gaming is 25, and on load its 27-28dba?, anyways thats the card I'm going to order this week or next, along the NoFan CR-95







.

Unless something else comes up, that is better or quieter.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys has anyone done the AIO mod for the 760? I have a EVGA 760 (custom blower) and I want to mount a 620 to the GPU, but the VRMs are being cooled by the same heatsink that cools the GPU so I was wondering if anyone knows where to buy a 760 VRM heatsink.

I want something like this


But EVGA's custom blower uses a similar design to this one


...so the VRMs are exposed.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone done the AIO mod for the 760? I have a EVGA 760 (custom blower) and I want to mount a 620 to the GPU, but the VRMs are being cooled by the same heatsink that cools the GPU so I was wondering if anyone knows where to buy a 760 VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I want something like this
> 
> 
> But EVGA's custom blower uses a similar design to this one
> 
> 
> ...so the VRMs are exposed.


I'm not exactly sure, but I've heard people say that the stock heatsink is fine, as long as there is active airflow going over it, currently I have the same mode, albeit with a H70 and swiftech MC14 heatsinks to cool my VRM's.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Sadly $330 here, but I save $100 versus 7950 for $430. To hell with our prices


Damn that is expensive.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'm not exactly sure, but I've heard people say that the stock heatsink is fine, as long as there is active airflow going over it, currently I have the same mode, albeit with a H70 and swiftech MC14 heatsinks to cool my VRM's.


Some pics is easy to show us?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Some pics is easy to show us?


Sure, once I get home on friday







.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> For the power limit it depends on each gpu, others go 70% others 110%. In that case you can leave it to 100%, unlink it and change only gpu temp to 85°C. For MSI gtx760 there is one tool for it, let me find it. GAMING APP 1.0.0.3.
> Now using evga precision, you go to voltage tab, you set it to +12mV and press apply. Thats it, gpu-z now should show under heavy gpu load 1.212V *if temp is lower than 82°C*.


Nope, the voltage ain't budging, tried a few things but nada. Temps are barely reaching 65c so there is plenty of headroom, never mind.

I doubt 0.12mV would have done much, a BIOS edit might do the trick one day


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Sure, once I get home on friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Waiting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Nope, the voltage ain't budging, tried a few things but nada. Temps are barely reaching 65c so there is plenty of headroom, never mind.
> 
> I doubt 0.12mV would have done much, a BIOS edit might do the trick one day


Well would give +13Mhz on the core









Let's wait that day, perhaps our little babies can do more things.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Waiting


But I can tell you, I've had my GTX 560 OC'ed to the brink of giving out artifacts, and the VRM didnt even break 55c with the copper heatsinks while running Furmark, and a NF-R8 pointed directly at them







.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> But I can tell you, I've had my GTX 560 OC'ed to the brink of giving out artifacts, and the VRM didnt even break 55c with the copper heatsinks while running Furmark, and a NF-R8 pointed directly at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well i am looking for cooler upgrade to my gtx760. I am either going to choose the air cooler from arctic cooling, turbo 2, which costs around 55$ and it contains everything needed, or to get some heatsinks and try to match my universal cpu block i ve got with some watercooling parts i ve got resting on my closet.
But i can find ready cpu watercooling kits like h50, h60, 120xl on same price as the turbo2 solution, add 15-20$ for VRM and RAM heatsinks and perhaps can have better temp and noise results.
Now i idle at 34-35°C with fan spin @ 40% and 75-80°C with [email protected]% on full load (55-65°C while gaming), depending on room temp with bit high noise.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well i am looking for cooler upgrade to my gtx760. I am either going to choose the air cooler from arctic cooling, turbo 2, which costs around 55$ and it contains everything needed, or to get some heatsinks and try to match my universal cpu block i ve got with some watercooling parts i ve got resting on my closet.
> But i can find ready cpu watercooling kits like h50, h60, 120xl on same price as the turbo2 solution, add 15-20$ for VRM and RAM heatsinks and perhaps can have better temp and noise results.
> Now i idle at 34-35°C with fan spin @ 40% and 75-80°C with [email protected]% on full load (55-65°C while gaming), depending on room temp with bit high noise.


I have heard a lot of good things about the Arctic cooling Turbo 2, but I would clearly choose a Closed liquid cooling or custom WC for it







.


----------



## discoprince

updated valley scores with new beta drivers
seem stable now
was able to bump my vcore up +10 from the WHQL drivers
and my memory up +20


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I have heard a lot of good things about the Arctic cooling Turbo 2, but I would clearly choose a Closed liquid cooling or custom WC for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I ordered the Arctic Acc. Xtreme III. Same price as the corsair h55 but more complete for gpu cooling. Its silent and efficient too so lets see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> updated valley scores with new beta drivers
> seem stable now
> was able to bump my vcore up +10 from the WHQL drivers
> and my memory up +20
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice oc and score discoprince


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> updated valley scores with new beta drivers
> seem stable now
> was able to bump my vcore up +10 from the WHQL drivers
> and my memory up +20
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nicely done discoprince! Seems like you are having quite some fun with the new toys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I ordered the Arctic Acc. Xtreme III. Same price as the corsair h55 but more complete for gpu cooling. Its silent and efficient too so lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice oc and score discoprince


Awesome. Please update with pics and details when the unit comes in. I'm very curious to see how it changes your experience with the 760!

Tried pushing my OC a bit further:


Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD - 3581


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I ordered the Arctic Acc. Xtreme III. Same price as the corsair h55 but more complete for gpu cooling. Its silent and efficient too so lets see


Ohh yes that one, that should give a ton of headroom to OC with







.
I've heard good things about it







.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice oc and score discoprince


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Very nicely done discoprince! Seems like you are having quite some fun with the new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried pushing my OC a bit further:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD - 3581


will post pics when im done sleeving.
nice score!


----------



## thanos999

hi im planing on getting the evga 760gtx 4gb but im not sure is my psu powerfull enought i got a budget off £300 for card and psu i will also be watercooling the card later on as well so i will need a copper waterblock for it as well any recomendations


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> hi im planing on getting the evga 760gtx 4gb but im not sure is my psu powerfull enought i got a budget off £300 for card and psu i will also be watercooling the card later on as well so i will need a copper waterblock for it as well any recomendations


If you get the EVGA 4GB reference card with the short PCB it will fit the GTX 670 blocks and backplates.


----------



## thanos999

yes its the short referance design im getting cause i can only find that version off the 4gb in the uk at the moment


----------



## Jagermeister

I just received email notification that the MSI GTX 760 OC cards just arrived back in stock at newegg so I pulled the trigger on two for an SLI setup. Going to be returning the MSI GTX 660 that just arrived. I'm sure I'll be much happier with this decision.











Now the question is, do I send back my 620W SeaSonic M12II Bronze? Check out the build specs in my sig or build log.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> I just received email notification that the MSI GTX 760 OC cards just arrived back in stock at newegg so I pulled the trigger on two for an SLI setup. Going to be returning the MSI GTX 660 that just arrived. I'm sure I'll be much happier with this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is, do I send back my 620W SeaSonic M12II Bronze? Check out the build specs in my sig or build log.


yes, you need more PSU strength..


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> I just received email notification that the MSI GTX 760 OC cards just arrived back in stock at newegg so I pulled the trigger on two for an SLI setup. Going to be returning the MSI GTX 660 that just arrived. I'm sure I'll be much happier with this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is, do I send back my 620W SeaSonic M12II Bronze? Check out the build specs in my sig or build log.


From Guru3D:
Quote:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX 760 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX 760 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> GeForce GTX 760 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1000~1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes, you need more PSU strength..


I agree but he is close. The problem with the Season 620 is the 2 PCI-E connectors, you need 4. My Seasonic 660XP is enough power for SLi. My Kill A Watt measured the following at load...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *UPDATE #3*
> 
> Also power usage I got the following from my KillaWatt meter. I have a Platinum PSU so my PSU actually putting out about 90-94% of whatever is getting pulled from the wall. This is with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz.
> 
> Single GPU Valley: 260w
> SLi +50 Valley: 447w
> SLi Stock Furmark: 440w
> SLi Stock Furmark w/Prime95 100% CPU load: 530w (x 0.9= 477w, well within the limits of my 660w PSU)


See the post here.


----------



## Jagermeister

Perfect...thanks for the info! On the hunt for an 800w+ PSU!









EDIT: How's this one look, in stock at local Fry's for $159 after rebate. For PCI-E 6+2 connectors. I know it's not the newest 860AXi edition but it's $60 cheaper and i've heard nothing but bad stuff about corsair link anyways. /shrug

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Perfect...thanks for the info! On the hunt for an 800w+ PSU!


just for reference purposed to the OP.

I have a 900-watt PSU and it has been through SLI GTX 560 Ti -448's, SLI GTX 670's OC'd and now runs SLI GTX 770's OC'd.
All this is with a 2500K @ 4.5GHz on 1.288V with full set of case fans and fan controller.

Enjoy your rig, sounds killer..


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Perfect...thanks for the info! On the hunt for an 800w+ PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: How's this one look, in stock at local Fry's for $159 after rebate. For PCI-E 6+2 connectors. I know it's not the newest 860AXi edition but it's $60 cheaper and i've heard nothing but bad stuff about corsair link anyways. /shrug
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015


The AX850 is a great PSU. Just to reiterate, you don't need that many watts, go over to the PSU section or search around and you will find tons of people running SLi just fine on quality 650w PSU. You can certainly go for more. 750w is probably the sweet spot for 2 way SLi. 850w will even do 3 way SLi if it has 6 connectors, assuming you don't want to use molex adapters. Like I said above though,SLi 760s only use 500w, maybe 550w if you are using a Sandy CPU like Malmental. If you are short on cash you could get this Seasonic 650w for $70, or this 750w Seasonic using the google wallet code "wallet" for $65.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Perfect...thanks for the info! On the hunt for an 800w+ PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: How's this one look, in stock at local Fry's for $159 after rebate. For PCI-E 6+2 connectors. I know it's not the newest 860AXi edition but it's $60 cheaper and i've heard nothing but bad stuff about corsair link anyways. /shrug
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015
> 
> 
> 
> The AX850 is a great PSU. Just to reiterate, you don't need that many watts, go over to the PSU section or search around and you will find tons of people running SLi just fine on quality 650w PSU. You can certainly go for more. 750w is probably the sweet spot for 2 way SLi. 850w will even do 3 way SLi if it has 6 connectors, assuming you don't want to use molex adapters. Like I said above though,SLi 760s only use 500w, maybe 550w if you are using a Sandy CPU like Malmental. If you are short on cash you could get this Seasonic 650w for $70, or this 750w Seasonic using the google wallet code "wallet" for $65.
Click to expand...

sounds good, good posting..


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The AX850 is a great PSU. Just to reiterate, you don't need that many watts, go over to the PSU section or search around and you will find tons of people running SLi just fine on quality 650w PSU. You can certainly go for more. 750w is probably the sweet spot for 2 way SLi. 850w will even do 3 way SLi if it has 6 connectors, assuming you don't want to use molex adapters. Like I said above though,SLi 760s only use 500w, maybe 550w if you are using a Sandy CPU like Malmental. If you are short on cash you could get this Seasonic 650w for $70, or this 750w Seasonic using the google wallet code "wallet" for $65.


Yeah $ isn't really the issue but I don't want to overspend for the sake of overspending if that make sense. $160 isn't going to break me for the AX850 and I love the fact that it's fully modular which I'm sure will help me out when I get down to sleeving all my cables. I'll be running the i7-4770k processor (full build in my sig) which I plan on putting a nice overclock on. I've got probably $2500-$3000 in this rig already so the $50-$75 difference isn't the end of the world. I just can't see spending the $250+ on a PSU just to say that I have 1200w or whatever when I don't need it. Thank you again for your help and assistance!


----------



## malmental

Jagermeister - word of advice.
if your running those stock fans (how many) on the H100i then you could get quieter ones.


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Jagermeister - word of advice.
> if your running those stock fans (how many) on the H100i then you could get quieter ones.


I pulled out all the stock fans in the 600T. I have a total of four corsair SP120s (push-pull on H100i), one AF120 (rear case) and one cooler master megaflow 200mm in the front. Check out my build log for some of the pictures. I'll be posting up a couple updates tonight as I just got in a few more parts.









760s will arrive on Thursday and I should be ready to load up the OS and get crackin on this beast. I can't wait!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Jagermeister - word of advice.
> if your running those stock fans (how many) on the H100i then you could get quieter ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out all the stock fans in the 600T. I have a total of four corsair SP120s (push-pull on H100i), one AF120 (rear case) and one cooler master megaflow 200mm in the front. Check out my build log for some of the pictures. I'll be posting up a couple updates tonight as I just got in a few more parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 760s will arrive on Thursday and I should be ready to load up the OS and get crackin on this beast. I can't wait!
Click to expand...

bro I hope your going to do a custom loop next..


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hey people question

what the "average" boost speed for the 760 ??

1.25Ghz ??


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Hey people question
> 
> what the "average" boost speed for the 760 ??
> 
> 1.25Ghz ??


Mine both do 1215mhz. I'd say the average is 1175-1225.


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bro I hope your going to do a custom loop next..


ROFL, yeah I was thinking the same thing...I keep adding or upgrading parts and I haven't even got the damn CPU socketed yet. Ohh well, do it now I guess while I'm still under the 30 return policy for most of the parts.









I haven't built a rig from the ground up in probably 20 years (since high school) and I've never done any watercooling. My computer at work (I own a restaurant) crashed on me last week and I need to get a replacement up and running ASAP otherwise I'd seriously be considering a custom loop from the start. I figure to get this thing running and do my research, design, etc and let that be my creative project for the next couple months. Besides...my wife is looking at me more crazy everyday that another 2-3 boxes arrive from Newegg or the like, I need to take a small break! LOL


----------



## malmental

you gotta love it..!!!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bro I hope your going to do a custom loop next..


I am thinking of custom looping. Can you let the fans on your rad spin ultra slow so that you can't hear them and still have great temps?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bro I hope your going to do a custom loop next..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of custom looping. Can you let the fans on your rad spin ultra slow so that you can't hear them and still have great temps?
Click to expand...

fan controllers...
as well as carefully selecting the fans themselves.


----------



## eqwoody

My 760 gets here Thursday!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Perfect...thanks for the info! On the hunt for an 800w+ PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: How's this one look, in stock at local Fry's for $159 after rebate. For PCI-E 6+2 connectors. I know it's not the newest 860AXi edition but it's $60 cheaper and i've heard nothing but bad stuff about corsair link anyways. /shrug
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015


AX850 has been the best for two years. I researched it thoroughly before getting it.

Reviews - Corsair AX850 (JonnyGuru.com)
Corsair AX850W Power Supply Review (HardwareSecrets.com)
Corsair AX850 Power Supply Review (KitGuru.com) 
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 PSU Review (PCper,com)
Corsair AX850 850 W (TechPowerUp.com)

My GTX560-SLI (2GB version) requires the same power as GTX760-SLI.
See:
http://www.hwcompare.com/14831/geforce-gtx-560-ti-vs-geforce-gtx-760/
"Power Usage....
Both cards have the same power consumption."

GL


----------



## Caz

Mines coming in on Thursday.







Will post on it sooooo on!


----------



## ChrisB17

ok so I tried to overclock this. I put power target all the way to 115% via evga precision. That is 1148 core clock while in 3d. Any way to go up any more?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> ok so I tried to overclock this. I put power target all the way to 115% via evga precision. That is 1148 core clock while in 3d. Any way to go up any more?


modded BIOS..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> ok so I tried to overclock this. I put power target all the way to 115% via evga precision. That is 1148 core clock while in 3d. Any way to go up any more?


Core offset is left intact? What temps did you got while running and noticing the 1148Mhz? Its boost speed or what hpu-z shows in first screen? ASIC of the card?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just bought the GIGABYTE GTX 760 a few minutes ago


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just wanted to say that the Gigabyte picture you have of the 760 is not the same as mine you have a picture of the older version of windforce cooler


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just wanted to say that the Gigabyte picture you have of the 760 is not the same as mine you have a picture of the older version of windforce cooler


Rev 1.0 and 2.0 pictures added


----------



## Hawxie

What does the N760 GTX gaming OC from MSI use for VRM cooling?
After seeing a graph from a french website ( Can't remember where I saw it ), the VRM area is at 105c under full load :/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> What does the N760 GTX gaming OC from MSI use for VRM cooling?
> After seeing a graph from a french website ( Can't remember where I saw it ), the VRM area is at 105c under full load :/


Link? If its true, some MSI owners have to solve this issue to get much better oc.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Link? If its true, some MSI owners have to solve this issue to get much better oc.


Found it: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/900-5/bruit-temperatures.html


----------



## stickg1

I have the EVGA SC ACX, max overclock seems to be 1254MHz on core, 1900MHz on RAM. How does this compare to most of the cards here? Average?


----------



## bornlivedie

Quick question.

Is the Zotac GTX 760 reference a good GPU? I saw a couple reviews where other cards achieved higher overlocking and cooler temperatures.

Is this related to the cooling system or the PCB?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX, max overclock seems to be 1254MHz on core, 1900MHz on RAM. How does this compare to most of the cards here? Average?


Sounds normal to me. I have the non-ACX Evga SC and it does 1254 also, but the memory only goes up to 6300mhz.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX, max overclock seems to be 1254MHz on core, 1900MHz on RAM. How does this compare to most of the cards here? Average?


your card and your rig in-particular is weak son...!


----------



## Caz

So, mine is coming in tomorrow, and then later I plan on WC it. I got a N760OC r2. What should I be getting on OC? I know chips differ, but how hard can I push this thing.

I am coming from a GTX480...so idk how this will be different. I need someone to explain to me the difference and how GPU Boost works and everything. Are voltages regulated now? Or something lame....


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, mine is coming in tomorrow, and then later I plan on WC it. I got a N760OC r2. What should I be getting on OC? I know chips differ, but how hard can I push this thing.
> 
> I am coming from a GTX480...so idk how this will be different. I need someone to explain to me the difference and how GPU Boost works and everything. Are voltages regulated now? Or something lame....


Average boost clock is 1175-1225mhz. This is the speed your card will run at as long as it doesn't hit the power or thermal target. You won't hit the power target and I think the thermal target is 85C stock. That means as long as your card runs under 85C it will run full throttle. If it hits 85 it will throttle down a little. You should read the GTX 670 overclocking guide for more info.

Most 760s can overclock to 1254 MHz. The msi cards may get a little higher. (We should do a google docs of max overclocks). You can overclock your card by using precision x or afterburner. Increase the power and thermal targets. Then increase the MHz. Mine will only do +50 and is about average.

Read this to understand gpu boost 2.0

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1/5

Read this to find out how to OC your 760, it the same as the 670 just with thermal targets added.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide#post_17391118


----------



## Caz

Thanks brother. I know a lot about all of this, afterburner, all this good stuff. Just GPUB2.0 makes things sound complicated. Wish it was just voltages, temps, and mhz....seriously. Lets go back to Fermi days.

Definitely needed these links!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX, max overclock seems to be 1254MHz on core, 1900MHz on RAM. How does this compare to most of the cards here? Average?


With these clocks can pass 2 valley's loops in benchmark mode?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> (We should do a google docs of max overclocks).


This can be done. But what it may be needed to validate max stable boost clocks of everyone? I mean a gpu may run a 3dmark13 at 1354Mhz but its 24/7 100% stable at 1306Mhz. This is a considerable gap.
As far as i have understand, ASIC over 75%, in most cases, reveals stable O/C of over 1300Mhz, thats why i use this field in google form.

*An OVERCLOCK guide added on first post. Will be updated soon. Feel free to comment and give us your suggestions.







*


----------



## TheV

It was fun while it lasted, but I'm unfortunately moving on from the GTX 760.
Happy clocking guys!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> It was fun while it lasted, but I'm unfortunately moving on from the GTX 760.
> Happy clocking guys!


What are you getting next?


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> What are you getting next?


I've exchanged my cards for a MSI GTX 780 Gaming.
The 760 SLI setup is crazy fast and certainly best bang for buck, but I experienced some issues while gaming.
I decided to go for the fastest single GPU solution I could afford to make things easier.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Core offset is left intact? What temps did you got while running and noticing the 1148Mhz? Its boost speed or what hpu-z shows in first screen? ASIC of the card?


This is my evga oc profile. Temps NEVER get past 80*c while gaming. And the card while gaming is maxing out at 1154 core clock. I dont know what the GPU and MEM offset does.


----------



## Jagermeister

MSI 760 GTX OC SLI just installed in my current build...about to fire this guy up and get the OS installed.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So which software is better for OCing for this card o currently installed Gigabyte Guru II but i'm confused between EVGA precision and MSI AB


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So which software is better for OCing for this card o currently installed Gigabyte Guru II but i'm confused between EVGA precision and MSI AB


I am very happy with Precision X. You can find it online via google.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> This is my evga oc profile. Temps NEVER get past 80*c while gaming. And the card while gaming is maxing out at 1154 core clock. I dont know what the GPU and MEM offset does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you checked the overclock guide on this thread first post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> MSI 760 GTX OC SLI just installed in my current build...about to fire this guy up and get the OS installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful rig you ve got there
















EU EVGA shop has many GTX760 models available now!


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> MSI 760 GTX OC SLI just installed in my current build...about to fire this guy up and get the OS installed.


If you find yourself having performance troubles with that setup you might want to consider adding things like a CPU and some power connectors








I kid of course! Very nice looking rig that you have there!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey guys need to know what pcb the MSI GTX760 GE uses..thanks!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey guys need to know what pcb the MSI GTX760 GE uses..thanks!


check out the techpowerup review, they tear apart the card and take a closer look at the PCBs.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Just noticed the MSI 760 4GB version on the Egg:

MSI Gaming N760 TF 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 4GB

Only $309.99!

That equates to:

Stock.......................... 249.99
PCB/ HSF........................ 9.99
Additional 2GB vRAM....... 49.99

Total:......................... $309.99

Unbelievable!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> check out the techpowerup review, they tear apart the card and take a closer look at the PCBs.


they did not state what pcb it has.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> they did not state what pcb it has.


You should be able to identify it from the pictures







whatPCB are you looking for?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You should be able to identify it from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatPCB are you looking for?


haha i can't. it looks like a 680 to me but i don't see any official confirmation that it is a 680 pcb.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> haha i can't. it looks like a 680 to me but i don't see any official confirmation that it is a 680 pcb.


Why do you want to know? I believe it is a 670PCB.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Got he arctic cooling xtreme 3 today. Its 5cm longer than evga gtx760 sc pcb. Didnt fit my mid case tower, i had to cut it.
Bit difficult its application, but as it looks it worth the trouble + you can use it on your next gpu.
Can hold temps at 55-56°C while running valley bench with 31.5°C ambient.
Can run some benches at 1360/1800Mhz now, so cooler did help. First post benchmarks are updated, more to come.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Why do you want to know? I believe it is a 670PCB.


670? that's a short PCB. the MSI one is a long PCB. moreover, 670 with long PCB is 680's(MSI GTX670 PE)

i wanna know cos i wanna get the right backplate and waterblock for it. if not i have to use a universal VGA block.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 670? that's a short PCB. the MSI one is a long PCB. moreover, 670 with long PCB is 680's(MSI GTX670 PE)
> 
> i wanna know cos i wanna get the right backplate and waterblock for it. if not i have to use a universal VGA block.


Non reference 670 design. Don't really know actually. Maybe mail or call the companies who make the waterblocks and ask them for compatibility information. Best of luck in your quest and be sure to post your findings.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 670? that's a short PCB. the MSI one is a long PCB. moreover, 670 with long PCB is 680's(MSI GTX670 PE)
> 
> i wanna know cos i wanna get the right backplate and waterblock for it. if not i have to use a universal VGA block.


As far as EKWB is concerned, you will most likely have to go for a universal VGA block:
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1098
I have not checked other manufacturers though, maybe someone does make a full block for it.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> As far as EKWB is concerned, you will most likely have to go for a universal VGA block:
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1098
> I have not checked other manufacturers though, maybe someone does make a full block for it.


yea i checked that b4 hand, unfortunatelty universal seems to be the only way.=C lol but that means i can re-use for any other GPU! =)

lil worried what kind of temps i will get with universal block and what would i have to do for the chokes and the other components on the gpu..

thanks guys!


----------



## Caz

This was run twice on a Gigabyte 760 Windforce Rev 2.



Powerlimit: 110%

Coreclock: +78 1228MHz?

Memclock: +300 1652?

Fan: 75% (never over 65*C)

Its weird though, MSIa says I'm at 1280MHz, GPUz says I am at 1228MHz, and HWiNFO says 1280MHz...hmmm


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> This was run twice on a Gigabyte 760 Windforce Rev 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Powerlimit: 110%
> 
> Coreclock: +78 1228MHz?
> 
> Memclock: +300 1652?
> 
> Fan: 75% (never over 65*C)
> 
> Its weird though, MSIa says I'm at 1280MHz, GPUz says I am at 1228MHz, and HWiNFO says 1280MHz...hmmm


I'd trust gpu-Z. Download precison X though to compare.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> This was run twice on a Gigabyte 760 Windforce Rev 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Powerlimit: 110%
> 
> Coreclock: +78 1228MHz?
> 
> Memclock: +300 1652?
> 
> Fan: 75% (never over 65*C)
> 
> Its weird though, MSIa says I'm at 1280MHz, GPUz says I am at 1228MHz, and HWiNFO says 1280MHz...hmmm


GPU-Z shows in Graphics Card -> Boost tab the 1228Mhz, as i understand and using the boost 2.0 your card goes up to 1280Mhz (4*13Mhz=52, 1228+52 = 1280Mhz) while gaming/benching.
In Sensors tab you should see too max boost of 1280Mhz in GPU Core Clock.


----------



## criminal

I recently sold my Titan and picked up a 760 while I wait for all the variations of the 780 to drop. To my surprise, this card is extremely satisfying for my needs. I might just pick up a second one. Great card!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I recently sold my Titan and picked up a 760 while I wait for all the variations of the 780 to drop. To my surprise, this card is extremely satisfying for my needs. I might just pick up a second one. Great card!


not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I recently sold my Titan and picked up a 760 while I wait for all the variations of the 780 to drop. To my surprise, this card is extremely satisfying for my needs. I might just pick up a second one. Great card!


Hmm interesting, how much did you still get for it?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure how I feel about that...


LOL... I got the 760 for $213, so I have room to sell it without losing money if I decide to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hmm interesting, how much did you still get for it?


I sold it on Amazon, so after fees and shipping I got $890 back in my pocket.


----------



## malmental

$213....!
shiiii I ain't mad at ya.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I recently sold my Titan and picked up a 760 while I wait for all the variations of the 780 to drop. To my surprise, this card is extremely satisfying for my needs. I might just pick up a second one. Great card!


Welcome then to our company


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... I got the 760 for $213, so I have room to sell it without losing money if I decide to.
> I sold it on Amazon, so after fees and shipping I got $890 back in my pocket.


Wow, that is actually great, 100 dollar to own the fastest gaming GPU on the planet for a few months.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> $213....!
> shiiii I ain't mad at ya.


Yeah, shoot that is one dang good price/performance ratio. :/

Better than the GTX480 for $190 a year ago.


----------



## holiday121

I ordered a gigabyte 760. Should be here tommorow to match my i7 haswell and gigabyte motherboard .

Haven't upgraded a graphics card since my gtx 460 lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow, that is actually great, 100 dollar to own the fastest gaming GPU on the planet for a few months.


Yeah, I had the superclocked version so actually $130 for 4 months of playing. ~ $30 a month lease.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, shoot that is one dang good price/performance ratio. :/
> 
> Better than the GTX480 for $190 a year ago.


Yeah that is what I thought. Especially considering I went the other extreme with the Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Welcome then to our company


Thanks


----------



## Dekkers

So I just put together my PC but I noticed that the 760 looks like it is resting on the Southbridge heatsink on my motherboard?

Is this dangerous? I can't get a good look to see if it is actually touching but it appears to be. The motherboard is an Asus Maximus Hero.


----------



## funnyman

Even tho the 760 is dirt cheap with a 250 price tag, would it be a waste of money to upgrade from a 570 to a 760? Something makes me think that would be a stupid upgrade and the more intelligent move for me would to wait until I have more money for a 770 if I do decide to upgrade. Isn't a 770 about 48 percent more powerful than my gtx 570 while the gtx 760 is only about 26 more percent powerful?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Even tho the 760 is dirt cheap with a 250 price tag, would it be a waste of money to upgrade from a 570 to a 760? Something makes me think that would be a stupid upgrade and the more intelligent move for me would to wait until I have more money for a 770 if I do decide to upgrade. Isn't a 770 about 48 percent more powerful than my gtx 570 while the gtx 760 is only about 26 more percent powerful?


Well, is the 22% worth $150?

The 760 is a wonderful card and can be overclocked to GTX680/770 levels if you are comfortable doing that.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Even tho the 760 is dirt cheap with a 250 price tag, would it be a waste of money to upgrade from a 570 to a 760? Something makes me think that would be a stupid upgrade and the more intelligent move for me would to wait until I have more money for a 770 if I do decide to upgrade. Isn't a 770 about 48 percent more powerful than my gtx 570 while the gtx 760 is only about 26 more percent powerful?


yesterday i ordered two EVGA FTW GTX760 (w/ 4GB) ACX Cooler.

one of, if not the best Benchmarks, to sway me:

Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?

And the following helped too,

EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SC ACX review - DX11: Far Cry 3

And,

GeForce GTX 760 SLI review - DX11: Futuremark 3DMark 11 & 2013

GL


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekkers*
> 
> So I just put together my PC but I noticed that the 760 looks like it is resting on the Southbridge heatsink on my motherboard?
> 
> Is this dangerous? I can't get a good look to see if it is actually touching but it appears to be. The motherboard is an Asus Maximus Hero.


No, they ususally get very close. Unfortunately you will just have high PCH temps. Mine rests at about 60*C sometimes.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I need that $213 760 link asap


----------



## Jagermeister

Rough OCs in the books...still have a bit of tweeking to do but at least I have a decent starting point now.

FIRST SET OF BENCHMARKS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All up and running as of last night...just started first set of benchmarks.









*PCMark7 = 6,910 http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/672889



3DMark11 = 13,086 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6924303



NovaBench = 2,130 https://novabench.com/view/476830

*

*Unigine Valley Benchmark 1080 Extreme Test = 3,382



Unigine Valley Benchmark 1440 Ultra 8xAA = 2,034



Unigine Heaven Benchmark 1440 Ultra 8xAA = 887

*



CAME BACK TO FUTUREMARK TEST TO SEE IF THE ADJUSTMENTS MADE ANY DIFFERENCE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Back to the first couple tests now that I have the cards graphics cards dialed in...
*
PCMark7 = 7,223 http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/673009



3DMark11 = 13,709 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6925427

*[/quote]


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> Rough OCs in the books...still have a bit of tweeking to do but at least I have a decent starting point now.
> 
> FIRST SET OF BENCHMARKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All up and running as of last night...just started first set of benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PCMark7 = 6,910 http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/672889
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 = 13,086 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6924303
> 
> 
> 
> NovaBench = 2,130 https://novabench.com/view/476830
> 
> *
> 
> *Unigine Valley Benchmark 1080 Extreme Test = 3,382
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1440 Ultra 8xAA = 2,034
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 1440 Ultra 8xAA = 887
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> CAME BACK TO FUTUREMARK TEST TO SEE IF THE ADJUSTMENTS MADE ANY DIFFERENCE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the first couple tests now that I have the cards graphics cards dialed in...
> *
> PCMark7 = 7,223 http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/673009
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 = 13,709 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6925427
> 
> *


As i see the 4770k does makes the difference on bench results. Well done


----------



## holiday121

Going to attempt my first gpu overclock tonight on my gigabyte version. Hopefully goes well any tips?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Going to attempt my first gpu overclock tonight on my gigabyte version. Hopefully goes well any tips?


Nothing to it really. Download unigine valleyor heaven 4.0(valley is newer). Set settings to extreme hd. Run it while monitoring with precision X or afterburner. The clock speeds shown in the bench programs are not correct. So check the precisionXgraphs afterrunning the benchmark. If the max clockspeed shown on the precision X graph is 1150mhz for example then raise the slider+100 so you end up on 1250mh. Also put the power target slider to max andtemperature slider to max, this will make sure your card will not be throttling when using more power then normal or when it gets hotter then normal. Also a good idea might be to put your fan manually on 70-100% .Run the benchmark again and if you didn't crash up the slider in 10mhz increments. 13mhz actually is best cause the card can only clock multiples of 13mhz so be not surprised if you click +100 and your card only goes up 91mhz. If your card crashes during one of the run you will get a black screen. Just control alt delete and shut down or restart pc and everythingwill be fine again. When you have reached maxstable core try the memory clock.start in 100mhz increments and once you crash or have a lower score, lower it by 50 or 25 increments. Be sure to write down stable values on a piece of paper. Then as a last tip in precision X you can press voltage and then raise the slider up, this will up the voltage 12mV and may help with a better clock, but it didn't do anything for me.

Edit: the way many GPUs work is that the higher you clock the coreclock, the lower the memory oc will be and vice versa if you do not overclock your memory you will probably get a higher core clock. You have to find an optimal equilibrium for your card cause each card is different. Generally the core clock is most important for gaming performance. But in the valley benchmark memory clock can add quite a bit of points. Also try to walk around a bit in the valley with free camera and play with weather and time of day and such. The valley is a beautiful place









Have fun


----------



## holiday121

Thanks for all the info I will follow it for sure.
Here is a question.
I have a i7 haswell that I want to oc as well. Does it matter if I try to oc the gpu before the processor?

I will def post my results tommorow night if all goes well


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> Thanks for all the info I will follow it for sure.
> Here is a question.
> I have a i7 haswell that I want to oc as well. Does it matter if I try to oc the gpu before the processor?
> 
> I will def post my results tommorow night if all goes well


Nope, if you have a decent PSU then CPU and GPU overclocks can be done and it doesn't matter in what order. Overclocking cpu's is more difficult than a GPU though and will take much more time.

Just want to clarify something I said too.. I said that you better not watch the clocks displayed by the benchprograms. You need to read the max core clock from the graphs in precision X after doing the benchmark.my sentence wasn't clear and it looks like you need to check clocks displayed bythe benchmark. Just read it out of precisionX .Then to that clock add + number of mhz required to reach 1250mhz. This is only a guideline but I feel1250mhz is a clock that everyone should be able to reach. If you see that you cannot finish the benchmark on 1250mhz, no harm done. Reset and drop the core clock. Precision X will reset all the settings after every 'crash'. So be sure to slide the power and temp target again and voltage slidr if desired. Just experiment a bit. There's not much that can go wrong if you keep an eye on your rig while doing this.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Just to add that a GTX760 OC guide is posted on thread's first post


----------



## Jagermeister

So what is the consensus about activating the CPU video through Virtu MVP? I see in pretty nice Valley score in the OP with it activated.










Quote:


> Lucid Virtu MVP 2.0 is the latest GPU Virtualization technology allowing you to utilize your CPU's integrated Intel HD graphics cores in combination with a powerful discrete graphics card to get more gaming performance! Virtual V-Sync is the most important feature for gamers as it allows you to run at a smooth fixed framerate, without compromising in mouse responsiveness, which is the biggest drawback of traditional V-Sync.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Just to add that a GTX760 OC guide is posted on thread's first post


Doh, stupid me, should have sent him to the op!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> So what is the consensus about activating the CPU video through Virtu MVP? I see in pretty nice Valley score in the OP with it activated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid Virtu MVP 2.0 is the latest GPU Virtualization technology allowing you to utilize your CPU's integrated Intel HD graphics cores in combination with a powerful discrete graphics card to get more gaming performance! Virtual V-Sync is the most important feature for gamers as it allows you to run at a smooth fixed framerate, without compromising in mouse responsiveness, which is the biggest drawback of traditional V-Sync.
Click to expand...

detrimental for gaming.....
straight GPU is the best way.

unless something is different with this release, the past two sucked..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagermeister*
> 
> So what is the consensus about activating the CPU video through Virtu MVP? I see in pretty nice Valley score in the OP with it activated.


No MVP is not activated. Is not even installed. HD4000 is used for my second monitor. Analysis is 1680*1050 if you haven't noticed it.
Try with MVP off and ON and let us know with the results


----------



## Jagermeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No MVP is not activated. Is not even installed. HD4000 is used for my second monitor. Analysis is 1680*1050 if you haven't noticed it.
> Try with MVP off and ON and let us know with the results


Ahh my mistake on the resolution...didn't catch that it was at a lower setting. I just saw the 4k+ score with SLI and was jealous. LOL


----------



## Jras

Did a search of this thread/board/forum/internet and not finding anything, so i'm gonna ask here.

Does anyone know of any review or have experience with this PNY GTX 760. It is the only GTX 760 that I have easy access to.

Its about time to upgrade my GPU (BF4 coming up







) and I've decided that a 760 is what i'm looking at.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No MVP is not activated. Is not even installed. HD4000 is used for my second monitor. Analysis is 1680*1050 if you haven't noticed it.
> Try with MVP off and ON and let us know with the results


See we need 1080p and 1440p results if anyone is going to take this club seriously


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I need that $213 760 link asap


That is ridiculously cheap, where do I go to get it for that price? I was thinking about getting a 770, but if I can find a 760 for close to 200 than I don't think it would be that bad of an upgrade from a 570. A 760 even not overclocked is still a bit stronger than my 570 right? I don't exactly have 400 on me at the moment and that is why I have not went for a 770. If I can get a 760 for that 213 price tag I'd probably settle for a 760.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I need that $213 760 link asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculously cheap, where do I go to get it for that price? I was thinking about getting a 770, but if I can find a 760 for close to 200 than I don't think it would be that bad of an upgrade from a 570. A 760 even not overclocked is still a bit stronger than my 570 right?
Click to expand...

lot stronger....
570 is more or less equal to the 660
the 660 doesn't come close to the 670 and the 760 and 670 are very similar.


----------



## funnyman

The 760 is for 1920x1200 resolution gaming right? That is slightly higher than 1920x1080. My monitor is 1920x1200 resolution so which ever gpu I decide on is going to have to be able to run that resolution with ultra or high graphics.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> The 760 is for 1920x1200 resolution gaming right? That is slightly higher than 1920x1080. My monitor is 1920x1200 resolution so which ever gpu I decide on is going to have to be able to run that resolution with ultra or high graphics.


nice pairing...









I ran my 670 @ 1080p without issues and all the reviews show 1200p resolutions just as much as 1080p..


----------



## funnyman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932

Is the superclocked a good version to go with and can I overclock it anymore? Do you recommend EVGA brand gpus or no? I've only had gigabyte and xfx. Does EVGA have good warranty if something dies on it? Gigabyte did support their warranty on my 470 that died and gave me a 570 as a replacement last yr.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> Is the superclocked a good version to go with and can I overclock it anymore? Do you recommend EVGA brand gpus or no? I've only had gigabyte and xfx. Does EVGA have good warranty if something dies on it? Gigabyte did support their warranty on my 470 that died and gave me a 570 as a replacement last yr.


whoa...... head spin from bombardment of questions....

















OK lets see:
I like the superclocked versions over the standard because I do not overclock at first, yes you can overclock them more as well.
I prefer MSI first then eVGA and the others, this is my first time trying Gigabyte and I like them very much.
ASUS has to be a superclocked version because they seem to be clocked lower other versions from them.
eVGA has the step up program and warranty reputation.
MSI only requires serial number for RMA's.
XFX of course does not do nVidia anymore.

my first recommendation is the MSI Gamer 760, then look at the others.









whew, I'm tired..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> That is ridiculously cheap, where do I go to get it for that price? I was thinking about getting a 770, but if I can find a 760 for close to 200 than I don't think it would be that bad of an upgrade from a 570. A 760 even not overclocked is still a bit stronger than my 570 right? I don't exactly have 400 on me at the moment and that is why I have not went for a 770. If I can get a 760 for that 213 price tag I'd probably settle for a 760.


I had a coupon for my neweggbusiness account where I ordered my 760 from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> Is the superclocked a good version to go with and can I overclock it anymore? Do you recommend EVGA brand gpus or no? I've only had gigabyte and xfx. Does EVGA have good warranty if something dies on it? Gigabyte did support their warranty on my 470 that died and gave me a 570 as a replacement last yr.


I got the regular acx and I am hitting 1306 boost speed in games without any issues so far.


----------



## funnyman

So which one am I going for? MSI or EVGA or another Brand? Link to the one you think is the most powerful gpu and has a decent warranty. I'm probably looking to get it off newegg, because newegg gives a free game don't they?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> So which one am I going for? MSI or EVGA or another Brand? Link to the one you think is the most powerful gpu and has a decent warranty. I'm probably looking to get it off newegg, because newegg gives a free game don't they?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745


Thanks, I just used my visa debit card that I bought from walgreens. I don't own a credit card.


----------



## holiday121

Look what just arrived


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just used my visa debit card that I bought from walgreens. I don't own a credit card.
Click to expand...

by any means necessary, get your game on....!


----------



## gertruude

Whats these gpu's like?

Are they better than the 660ti sc's?


----------



## funnyman

When do I get the code or whatever is to unlock splinter cell when it comes out? Do they send it to my email, or is it packaged with the graphics card?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> When do I get the code or whatever is to unlock splinter cell when it comes out? Do they send it to my email, or is it packaged with the graphics card?


packaged with your card, it's a post card size printout.
then you add the code into UPlay and download, install game.


----------



## holiday121

I ordered on amazon thank god for no tax and got emailed the code for splinter cell


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Whats these gpu's like?
> 
> Are they better than the 660ti sc's?


slightly better than those and right behind the GTX 670 stock but the GTX 760 has better non modded BIOS overclocking then the GTX 670.
or so the reviews say.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> packaged with your card, it's a post card size printout.
> then you add the code into UPlay and download, install game.


You'll be happy uplay have sorted there crap out and are again fast downloaders, it was a megre 250kb/s a few months ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> slightly better than those and right behind the GTX 670 stock but the GTX 760 has better non modded BIOS overclocking then the GTX 670.
> or so the reviews say.


ah right

maybe ill wait for a 760ti


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> packaged with your card, it's a post card size printout.
> then you add the code into UPlay and download, install game.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be happy uplay have sorted there crap out and are again fast downloaders, it was a megre 250kb/s a few months ago
Click to expand...

agreed...
the download and install wasn't too bad from what I remember and I did it twice..


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> I ordered on amazon thank god for no tax and got emailed the code for splinter cell


****, I didn't know that. I would have ordered from their instead, does Amazon come with a free game too? I just paid 20 bucks in taxes.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *holiday121*
> 
> I ordered on amazon thank god for no tax and got emailed the code for splinter cell
> 
> 
> 
> ****, I didn't know that. I would have ordered from their instead, does Amazon come with a free game too? I just paid 20 bucks in taxes.
Click to expand...

varies from state to state...
it's nice when you do qualify.


----------



## funnyman

I just realized after buying it, that this cards huge. Will it be able to fit in my white corsair graphite series 600t gaming case? I think it should because my gaming case might be a middle sized gaming case, but I believe it's built to handle big graphics cards.


----------



## malmental

no worries, it will be fine...
I have SLI GTX 770's WF3's in a Corsair 300R..
I also have a GTX 780 WF3 in a Corsair 200R..


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no worries, it will be fine...
> I have SLI GTX 770's WF3's in a Corsair 300R..
> I also have a GTX 780 WF3 in a Corsair 200R..


I can't believe my gaming case is considered middle-sized, because it looks huge to me. I did come from a Haf 912 to a Corsair White 600t gaming case, is that why I think the 600t is big?


----------



## holiday121

I bought a full nzxt 810 switch and thing is way to big IMO lol


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PbZep*
> 
> Can I get some input about the differences of these brands of 760's?
> 
> There is the Msi- N760-TF-2GD5-OC
> The Gigabyte - N760OC-2GD
> & the Asus - DC2OC-2GD5
> 3x different EVGA models (2760, 2762, 2765) - 02G-P4-2760-KR, 02G-P4-2762-KR & 02G-P4-2765-KR
> 
> Pricing is of little issue, as I would rather get the best suited card to my setup. there is some price variance between the cards at my local store though (Australian)
> 
> This is the build it will be run with http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1lw7o (4670k, gigabyte z87x-oc, noctua nh-d14). I plan on overclocking cpu + gpu and also potentially sli another 760 in a year or more. Will any of these cards accommodate my needs more than another? I have read that the Msi has good cooling and have also heard good things about the gigabyte card. I am unsure on the EVGA models.
> 
> Thanks for reading and any input


Hello









MSi has the best cooling for the GTX760, although some VRM heating issues are depicted to some pieces. Gigabyte, Asus and EVGA ACX are also good coolers (posted according fan noise order).
Depending on price variations perhaps you may think the option of getting a evga sc blower type gpu (you can remove heatsink without affecting the 3y warranty) and put an aftermarket cooler on it (arctic cooling turbo 2, xtreme 3) or water and dont have any heat or noise issues in SLI.
OC is a lottery so either you choose you have to check its oc capabilities.


----------



## funnyman

I think people are recommending MSI because of it's bigger cooler which is also quiet. So if you have a decent sized Mid-sized case or a Large Case it might be best to go with that one if you want the best overclock and best performance. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but on this website and many others I see most people saying go with MSI for gtx 760, and that is the one I went for.









My gaming case is a 600t white graphite, and I was told on here that it should fit my case. I guess it all comes down to if the size of the card doesn't bother you that its a big 10.5 inch card and I think I heard it's like 4.5 inches tall because of the massive but quiet cooler on it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> I think people are recommending MSI because of it's bigger cooler which is also quiet. So if you have a decent sized Mid-sized case or a Large Case it might be best to go with that one if you want the best overclock and best performance. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but on this website and many others I see most people saying go with MSI for gtx 760, and that is the one I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gaming case is a 600t white graphite, and I was told on here that it should fit my case. I guess it all comes down to if the size of the card doesn't bother you that its a big 10.5 inch card and I think I heard it's like 4.5 inches tall because of the massive but quiet cooler on it.


So far 53% of the users here went for EVGA and 27% for MSI.
Thats why is good all who participate in this thread to fill the FORM in 1st page to have better overall view of many perspectives.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> So far 53% of the users here went for EVGA and 27% for MSI.
> Thats why is good all who participate in this thread to fill the FORM in 1st page to have better overall view of many perspectives.


EVGA has a great Warranty and that is why they won that, from what I gather the MSI overclocks much higher. I was lead to believe that if your EVGA card dies that EVGA will replace it with the next series card. So, say the 760 dies(if they see that no one tampered with it to abuse the warranty), they will then update it to a 860 gtx.









Tho technically I think all manufacturers do something similar to that extent anyways. Gigabyte did replace my dead 470 gtx with a used gtx 570, but it could have been coincidence in my case because they probably didn't have a used 470 sitting around?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> I think people are recommending MSI because of it's bigger cooler which is also quiet. So if you have a decent sized Mid-sized case or a Large Case it might be best to go with that one if you want the best overclock and best performance. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but on this website and many others I see most people saying go with MSI for gtx 760, and that is the one I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gaming case is a 600t white graphite, and I was told on here that it should fit my case. I guess it all comes down to if the size of the card doesn't bother you that its a big 10.5 inch card and I think I heard it's like 4.5 inches tall because of the massive but quiet cooler on it.


I like big cards, they make me beleive they'll perform well









Yes the MSI twin frozer gaming coolers on the 760, 770, and 780 are just absolutely great. They have outdone themselves this generation. Too bad they had such noisy coolers in the 500 and 600 series and many don't want to give them another chance. Their loss though, I also went for the MSI.

Edit: and the card model has not much to do with the overclock. It is random. You'll hit the boundary of your card way before you hit the thermal boundary of any cooling without volt mods.


----------



## PbZep

Thanks for the replies guys. At the moment I have narrowed it down to either the Msi or gigabyte based on responses here and also on some benchmarks toms hardware did (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html) namely section 6 + 7. They both seem very similar when it comes to heat and noise level.. the gigabyte overclocked slightly higher than the Msi (though I know it also depends on the individual card you get). The gigabyte is also $25 cheaper at my local store, something to take into consideration seeing little difference between the two.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You have a little throttling there. That's why your gpu stays at ~80°C. Adjust your temp limit to >85°C or the fan curve for higher air flow.
> Καλορίζικη
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not bottleneck for a single gtx760. You can check it your self too if you like. If you GPU on high load bench stays @ 98-100% gpu load then you dont have any kind of bottleneck.


Yes i have throttling only with furemark.
With games @1293MHz temps under 70C GPU Boost 2.0 is working great!
Ευχαριστώ







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PbZep*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. At the moment I have narrowed it down to either the Msi or gigabyte based on responses here and also on some benchmarks toms hardware did (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html) namely section 6 + 7. They both seem very similar when it comes to heat and noise level.. the gigabyte overclocked slightly higher than the Msi (though I know it also depends on the individual card you get). The gigabyte is also $25 cheaper at my local store, something to take into consideration seeing little difference between the two.


Both cards are efficient and very quite.
You can't go wrong. Go with Gigabyte is cheaper for you.
I am totally satisfied from my Gigabyte GTX 760 Rev2.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Both cards are efficient and very quite.
> You can't go wrong. Go with Gigabyte is cheaper for you.
> I am totally satisfied from my Gigabyte GTX 760 Rev2.


why not GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB?

only $299.99 is SIK!









i myself prefer EVGA because of the perks they offer. i paid $20 more for their 4GB version. but the Gigabyte cooler is maybe superior.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> why not GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB?
> 
> only $299.99 is SIK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i myself prefer EVGA because of the perks they offer. i paid $20 more for their 4GB version. but the Gigabyte cooler is maybe superior.


As many have told so many times: the GK104 cards (760,670,680,770) are not strong enough and have a too narrow bitbus(256gbit bus) to make use of the extra ram. You're cars will be bottlenecked by other factors long before vram will be an issue and even then 4gb on these cards won't solve it. Save your money, 4gb gk104 is a scam.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> why not GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB?
> 
> only $299.99 is SIK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i myself prefer EVGA because of the perks they offer. i paid $20 more for their 4GB version. but the Gigabyte cooler is maybe superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many have told so many times: the GK104 cards (760,670,680,770) are not strong enough and have a too narrow bitbus(256gbit bus) to make use of the extra ram. You're cars will be bottlenecked by other factors long before vram will be an issue and even then 4gb on these cards won't solve it. Save your money, 4gb gk104 is a scam.
Click to expand...

+1

it takes GTX 670's in Tri-SLI to be strong enough to utilize 4GB of VRAM, it's been proven in reviews, I can link them if you wish.
the GTX 760 and GTX 670 are almost the same card.
me personally am not so sure s single GTX 770 can utilize 4GB of VRAM either..


----------



## Thingol

I'm about to order one this morning, what's the reasoning behind EVGA vs Gigabyte?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> I'm about to order one this morning, what's the reasoning behind EVGA vs Gigabyte?


go EVGA if u don't know.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> I'm about to order one this morning, what's the reasoning behind EVGA vs Gigabyte?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> I'm about to order one this morning, what's the reasoning behind EVGA vs Gigabyte?
> 
> 
> 
> go EVGA if u don't know.
Click to expand...

MSI


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> MSI


yep, but they lack so much that EVGA has. still, MSI, EVGA or Gigabyte are all cool.

EVGA for wat? the trade-up program, extended warranties, excellent support. wat else?


----------



## sobi1984

For me go for the cheapest of the three. In Europe for example 2*760 SC acx with shipping costs around 430 €.
2*gigabyte 760 costs around 540 with shipping and 2*msi 760 costs around 560 shipped.

Sent from my GneX4


----------



## Thingol

Well def want to overclock and have great cooling, I've heard rave reviews about MSI cooling and great EVGA support


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> MSI
> 
> 
> 
> yep, but they lack so much that EVGA has. still, MSI, EVGA or Gigabyte are all cool.
> 
> EVGA for wat? the trade-up program, extended warranties, excellent support. wat else?
Click to expand...

what do they lack except for the 'step-up-program'....?
I'll wait for your response, everything else you listed MSI does..

FYI
RMA with MSI only requires serial number off the product in question itself.









edit:
and the step up program takes forever if you not first on the list..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what do they lack except for the 'step-up-program'....?
> I'll wait for your response, everything else you listed MSI does..
> 
> FYI
> RMA with MSI only requires serial number off the product in question itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> and the step up program takes forever if you not first on the list..


One i can think is the advanced RMA, when you pay for the replacement card, which is send in advance, when you receive it they arrange RMA card pick up and when they receive it (usually in 4-5working days) you take your money back (personal experience).
Haven't used MSI rma so i cant talk for their services.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what do they lack except for the 'step-up-program'....?
> I'll wait for your response, everything else you listed MSI does..
> 
> FYI
> RMA with MSI only requires serial number off the product in question itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> and the step up program takes forever if you not first on the list..
> 
> 
> 
> One i can think is the advanced RMA, when you pay for the replacement card, which is send in advance, when you receive it they arrange RMA card pick up and when they receive it (usually in 4-5working days) you take your money back (personal experience).
> Haven't used MSI rma so i cant talk for their services.
Click to expand...

they do that too....
the customer service ask for your credit card and that's it.
if it is charged then it's also refunded for the amount.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they do that too....
> the customer service ask for your credit card and that's it.
> if it is charged then it's also refunded for the amount.


Really? Didnt know that! This service is provided in US or in EU too?


----------



## malmental

I'm in the US...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm in the US...


If you can please give me a link where this is listed to their RMA services.
I choose EVGA mostly cause of this and for their great CS, but i dont mind being between two options when shopping








I have only found this.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they do that too....
> the customer service ask for your credit card and that's it.
> if it is charged then it's also refunded for the amount.


excellent point!

ur video card fails and u get it replaced in 2 to 3 days. even bump up to overnight shipping if u want to too!

yep i did it that way for years with Maxtor HDDs. it use to drive me crazy that only they seemed to do RMAs that way. i use to only purchase Maxtor HDDs because of it. up to 200 HDDs every year.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hi guys, finally got around making some pics of my GPU







Plenty of space left in the Node 304 . Would a 780 fit in here you guys think? Thinking about one. Do you guys also notice the smudge around the right fan? I wonder what that is. Closed the case already but probably some oil from the bearings?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm in the US...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can please give me a link where this is listed to their RMA services.
> I choose EVGA mostly cause of this and for their great CS, but i dont mind being between two options when shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only found this.
Click to expand...

I contacted them directly via phone or live chat...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I contacted them directly via phone or live chat...










another EVGA perk?
meaning, don't they also have 24-7 phone support too? or is it just 24-7 chat help?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I contacted them directly via phone or live chat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another EVGA perk?
> meaning, don't they also have 24-7 phone support too? or is it just 24-7 chat help?
Click to expand...

??? never went there.
regular business hours is when I contacted them.


----------



## Ribozyme

Best case scenario is no need of the services of the manufacturer







?


----------



## malmental

amen..


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ??? never went there.
> regular business hours is when I contacted them.


things never break during normal business hours!


----------



## sakisvga

What kind of thermal paste /compound usually VGA manufacturers use?
Has any one remove the heatsink cooler to change thermal paste /compound on GPU?
Is this a warranty void scenario?
With CPU a Hi Quality paste makes significant temperature deference .


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> What kind of thermal paste /compound usually VGA manufacturers use?
> Has any one remove the heatsink cooler to change thermal paste /compound on GPU?
> Is this a warranty void scenario?
> With CPU a Hi Quality paste makes significant temperature deference .


Replace TIM voids your warranty (except EVGA).
OFC this procedure can be made without leaving marks behind.
I had changed, prior xtreme 3 cooler, gpu's TIM with MX-4 and saw 2-3°C temp drop on idle and 3-4°C on load.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Well def want to overclock and have great cooling, I've heard rave reviews about MSI cooling and great EVGA support


If I'm hearing the truth about MSI, it's that they built there's to be quiet and so you can overclock it better than the other gtx 760 brands. If your number 1 concern is the power, then I think MSI is best to go with. Unless you expect your gpu to die from something, maybe EVGA is better to go with since they have a step-up program if your gpu dies.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hi guys, finally got around making some pics of my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of space left in the Node 304 . Would a 780 fit in here you guys think? Thinking about one. Do you guys also notice the smudge around the right fan? I wonder what that is. Closed the case already but probably some oil from the bearings?


MSI 760: 260x126x38 mm
MSI 780: 266x129x38 mm
As you can see the 2 cards are nearly identical in size. 780 is just 6mm longer and 3mm taller.
It should definitely not be a problem for you.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> MSI 760: 260x126x38 mm
> MSI 780: 266x129x38 mm
> As you can see the 2 cards are nearly identical in size. 780 is just 6mm longer and 3mm taller.
> It should definitely not be a problem for you.


Yes indeed, just checked the specs and the node can take a 310mm GPU! So size it not an issue but I am wary of my PSU. Right now 3770k with 760 pulls 220watt in folding and gaming. A 780 pulls around 50 watts extra so I should be fine in the watt department but I don't know what the requirements are for amperage on the 12V rail. I do have a native six pin and eight pin cable so I guess it is possible.


----------



## funnyman

Have any of you ran any of the Nvidia or Ati tech demos with your gtx 760? I know my Nvidia gtx 570 struggles with that 690 gtx New Dawn tech demo at 1920x1200, and I hope that with the gtx 760 that it will be able to run that much better.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Have any of you ran any of the Nvidia or Ati tech demos with your gtx 760? I know my Nvidia gtx 570 struggles with that 690 gtx New Dawn tech demo at 1920x1200, and I hope that with the gtx 760 that it will be able to run that much better.


At 1080p I'm getting between 15 and 20 FPS with quality settings.

Uses around 1.9GB video ram


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> As many have told so many times: the GK104 cards (760,670,680,770) are not strong enough and have a too narrow bitbus(256gbit bus) to make use of the extra ram. You're cars will be bottlenecked by other factors long before vram will be an issue and even then 4gb on these cards won't solve it. Save your money, 4gb gk104 is a scam.


For 1 card maybe but what about SLI 760??


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> As many have told so many times: the GK104 cards (760,670,680,770) are not strong enough and have a too narrow bitbus(256gbit bus) to make use of the extra ram. You're cars will be bottlenecked by other factors long before vram will be an issue and even then 4gb on these cards won't solve it. Save your money, 4gb gk104 is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> For 1 card maybe but what about SLI 760??
Click to expand...

seriously..?
you haven't heard me go off about this yet.?
as you know or should know the GTX 670 is still slightly stronger than the GTX 760.
with that in mind read this:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/14/asus_geforce_gtx_670_directcu_ii_4gb_sli_review/9#.Ucy-423LQYQ

The Bottom Line

We've given the ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB video cards plenty of opportunities to prove to us why we would need 4GB of VRAM on these. Unfortunately, these have come short of proving this. We tried pushing a single ASUS GTX 670 4GB to the max on a 30" display, at more than playable settings, and also at 1080p. We saw no advantages with a single card. Then we put two together in SLI and tried to push them to the max at 5760x1200. What we found was that higher settings were possible to enable, but the performance wasn't there to allow them to be playable. Simply, the performance of GTX 670 isn't enough to utilize the capacity of 4GB of VRAM.

This is a shame, because the extra RAM has pushed up the pricing on the ASUS GTX 670 4GB to levels that are near Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition and GeForce GTX 680 video cards at $459.99. Both of those video cards are clearly faster than GeForce GTX 670 GPU based video cards. So the extra money, doesn't buy us the extra performance we would want. Instead, the extra money, is better spent buying the faster GTX 680 or HD 7970 GHz Edition GPU based video card, to get better performance in games.

To make the 4GB of VRAM on the GTX 670 work for you, you are going to need at least three of them for 3-way SLI, to give you the performance to back up the VRAM. Or, we would also like to see 4GB of VRAM on 2-way GTX 680 overclocked, or even 3-way GTX 680. There are advantages to more VRAM, and 4GB can smooth out performance in a lot of games, but today's games are more GPU demanding than ever. These newer games require a lot of performance, and GTX 670 is already starting to show its age in today's latest games. We are already experiencing today the fact that we need faster GPUs in games like Far Cry 3 and Hitman: Absolution.

As it stands, if you want two good GeForce GTX 670 based video cards, stick with the 2GB models, and save some cash..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seriously..?
> you haven't heard me go off about this yet.?
> as you know or should know the GTX 670 is still slightly stronger than the GTX 760.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with that in mind read this:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/14/asus_geforce_gtx_670_directcu_ii_4gb_sli_review/9#.Ucy-423LQYQ
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> We've given the ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB video cards plenty of opportunities to prove to us why we would need 4GB of VRAM on these. Unfortunately, these have come short of proving this. We tried pushing a single ASUS GTX 670 4GB to the max on a 30" display, at more than playable settings, and also at 1080p. We saw no advantages with a single card. Then we put two together in SLI and tried to push them to the max at 5760x1200. What we found was that higher settings were possible to enable, but the performance wasn't there to allow them to be playable. Simply, the performance of GTX 670 isn't enough to utilize the capacity of 4GB of VRAM.
> 
> This is a shame, because the extra RAM has pushed up the pricing on the ASUS GTX 670 4GB to levels that are near Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition and GeForce GTX 680 video cards at $459.99. Both of those video cards are clearly faster than GeForce GTX 670 GPU based video cards. So the extra money, doesn't buy us the extra performance we would want. Instead, the extra money, is better spent buying the faster GTX 680 or HD 7970 GHz Edition GPU based video card, to get better performance in games.
> 
> To make the 4GB of VRAM on the GTX 670 work for you, you are going to need at least three of them for 3-way SLI, to give you the performance to back up the VRAM. Or, we would also like to see 4GB of VRAM on 2-way GTX 680 overclocked, or even 3-way GTX 680. There are advantages to more VRAM, and 4GB can smooth out performance in a lot of games, but today's games are more GPU demanding than ever. These newer games require a lot of performance, and GTX 670 is already starting to show its age in today's latest games. We are already experiencing today the fact that we need faster GPUs in games like Far Cry 3 and Hitman: Absolution.
> 
> As it stands, if you want two good GeForce GTX 670 based video cards, stick with the 2GB models, and save some cash.
> 
> 
> .


Preach!


----------



## malmental

stickg1...!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

i don't care...









i want the 4G vRAM one....


----------



## malmental

if your definitely planning on SLI or seriously thinking Tri-SLi then I can see a 4GB card coming into play.
single card and to be honest I'd go in another direction.

better off with an on sale GTX 680 or spend for GTX 770 if you really wanna try 4GB off one card.
even then I still wouldn't.
but that's me.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if your definitely planning on SLI or seriously thinking Tri-SLi then I can see a 4GB card coming into play.
> single card and to be honest I'd go in another direction.
> 
> better off with an on sale GTX 680 or spend for GTX 770 if you really wanna try 4GB off one card.
> even then I still wouldn't.
> but that's me.


i'll get a 1440p LCD in 2014. but before that it will be fun to add SLI w/4GB to my arsenal along side GTX566-ti-SLI (2GB version). and i like Texture Mods in Skrim and Crysis series.

Plus, sometimes having too low FPS to be playable is not important. Like when u have a super stable but Low FPS game with enormous Texture mods and just want to see wat the future holds and/ or take Screen shots of crazy complex things.

And like when ppl looked at the eye-candy in Crysis when it 1st came out. but it only ran at around 20 FPS max. and ppl asked, "can u imagine 60+ FPS all maxed some day?" i vowed to one day see it @2560x1600 with a minimum of 60 FPS. ppl thought it was crazy. they were right.


----------



## malmental

not crazy, just your own style of logic...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Really guys, 209€/259$ gpu with such performance and we are talking for older or pricier alternatives for what?


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Really guys, 209€/259$ gpu with such performance and we are talking for older or pricier alternatives for what?


That and the gtx 760 might get even closer to a gtx 670 with future driver updates. I prefer to own newer series of gpus anyways, especially as you pointed out that the price/performance can't be beat by anything else right now out on the Market. You get a good gpu for a cheap price thats under 300 bucks that is able to max out current games at 1080/1200p resolutions. What more could someone ask for?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> That and the gtx 760 might get even closer to a gtx 670 with future driver updates. I prefer to own newer series of gpus anyways, especially as you pointed out that the price/performance can't be beat by anything else right now out on the Market. You get a good gpu for a cheap price thats under 300 bucks that is able to max out current games at 1080/1200p resolutions. What more could someone ask for?


760 is still based on Kepler, so the hope of seeing gains from new drivers is very slim unless it is specific to certain games and even then the 670 will get comparable gains.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> That and the gtx 760 might get even closer to a gtx 670 with future driver updates. I prefer to own newer series of gpus anyways, especially as you pointed out that the price/performance can't be beat by anything else right now out on the Market. You get a good gpu for a cheap price thats under 300 bucks that is able to max out current games at 1080/1200p resolutions. What more could someone ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> 760 is still based on Kepler, so the hope of seeing gains from new drivers is very slim unless it is specific to certain games and even then the 670 will get comparable gains.
Click to expand...

I broke down that very same fact and a few scenarios on the GTX 770 owner's thread.


----------



## funnyman

Damn, I keep forgetting that they recycled the Kepler into the 700 series. Still getting your bang for the buck for high-end gaming on one monitor.


----------



## Ribozyme

This is as high as my 760 can go apparently







1241mhz core and 3105mhz memory. I might be able to squeeze out something extra but then it will be not repeatable probably. Might RMA the card to get another shot at the silicon lottery. It does coil whine during valley and fans make a grinding noise on idle if you keep ear next to it. Plus it has some black smudge around the plastic casing that I did not put there. Tried to rub it off but it looks like it is a painting issue maybe? Will this be enough for RMA? And how is MSI RMA support?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> This is as high as my 760 can go apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1241mhz core and 3105mhz memory. I might be able to squeeze out something extra but then it will be not repeatable probably. Might RMA the card to get another shot at the silicon lottery. It does coil whine during valley and fans make a grinding noise on idle if you keep ear next to it. Plus it has some black smudge around the plastic casing that I did not put there. Tried to rub it off but it looks like it is a painting issue maybe? Will this be enough for RMA? And how is MSI RMA support?


Yeah, that is a shame on the clock speeds. I got 45.5 on Valley with my card. It is a decent clocker.

I would say that coil whine would be enough for an RMA and the wet look around your fan appears to be oil from the fan bearing. I would definitely contact MSI about an RMA. I think those two issues justify you doing so. Good luck.


----------



## funnyman

Why are you guys still using an older version of the uniengine? It's up to 4.0 right now and I see you are using an old 1.0 version.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Why are you guys still using an older version of the uniengine? It's up to 4.0 right now and I see you are using an old 1.0 version.


No unigine has 2 benchmarks : heaven, which is now in version 4.0 and valley, which is only 1.0 . Valley is the newest benchmark released early 2013. I like nature more than zeppelins with cannons







you should try walking around in the valley and play with the weather and time of day, quite impressive.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> No unigine has 2 benchmarks : heaven, which is now in version 4.0 and valley, which is only 1.0 . Valley is the newest benchmark released early 2013. I like nature more than zeppelins with cannons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should try walking around in the valley and play with the weather and time of day, quite impressive.


Oh yeah, I just realized that I've used Valley in the past. I erase my computer often and probably more than anyone else in existence.


----------



## funnyman

Here's my result from my gtx 570 and when my 760 comes I'll give you the difference for that.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Here's my result from my gtx 570 and when my 760 comes I'll give you the difference for that.


Wow, 760 brings quite the jump. Is the 570 overclocked? I used to have a 670 and I could push my score to 2000 rounded up. So 570 to 670 looks like a big jump. Good job nvidia. Too bad 670 to 770 is such a small difference. They better surprise us with 870


----------



## melodystyle2003

EU EVGA decides to raise by 20% GTX760 prices, from 209Euro to 249Euro


----------



## HavocInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EU EVGA decides to raise by 20% GTX760 prices, from 209Euro to 249Euro


For which models? All of them? What part of the EU do you live in?

I'm in Germany, GTX760 models cost 220€+, and that's just for reference designs. Custom coolers are 230-240+


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EU EVGA decides to raise by 20% GTX760 prices, from 209Euro to 249Euro


Then more people will support the quieter and from what I've heard better MSI gtx 760.









People need to stop looking at the step-up program from EVGA, because EVGA is obviously making their gpus so good that I doubt that they rarely die for them to give you a step-up card. Also, have any of you dealt with them when they say that they will do their step-up program? I'm not saying they won't support the step-up program but I'm wondering if its a run-around or annoyance to finally get the card.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Then more people will support the quieter and from what I've heard better MSI gtx 760.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop looking at the step-up program from EVGA, because EVGA is obviously making their gpus so good that I doubt that they rarely die for them to give you a step-up card. Also, have any of you dealt with them when they say that they will do their step-up program? I'm not saying they won't support the step-up program but I'm wondering if its a run-around or annoyance to finally get the card.


Step up is not if your card dies. Step up allows you to step up to a faster card for the difference in cost from one card to the next. If I decide I want to step up to a 770/780, all I have to do is pay the difference in the price of the card and ship my 760 into Evga.

And no there is no run around. But, the step up queue is rather large, so the step up may take a while.


----------



## malmental

it was probably a release sale...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> For which models? All of them? What part of the EU do you live in?
> 
> I'm in Germany, GTX760 models cost 220€+, and that's just for reference designs. Custom coolers are 230-240+


Check eu.evga.com and you will see tha their prices went 20% up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it was probably a release sale...


Probably but in US so far prices are the same.
E.g. 259$ is 195€.
Prices here started at 199€ the reference and 209€ the other models (except 4gb).
Now they raise it to 330$ ??


----------



## malmental

I see what you mean...


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I see what you mean...


EVGA is begging for the people to buy a different gtx 760 in other countries.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> This is as high as my 760 can go apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1241mhz core and 3105mhz memory. I might be able to squeeze out something extra but then it will be not repeatable probably. Might RMA the card to get another shot at the silicon lottery. It does coil whine during valley and fans make a grinding noise on idle if you keep ear next to it. Plus it has some black smudge around the plastic casing that I did not put there. Tried to rub it off but it looks like it is a painting issue maybe? Will this be enough for RMA? And how is MSI RMA support?


Am I going to get a similar result when my gtx 760 comes and did you overclock your gtx 760 for these results or is this MSI gtx 760 out the bag?


----------



## BKinn

Edit: Never mind. Please delete.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

My GTX760-SLI (4GB) are on the way. YAY!








Quote:


> UPS
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Monday, 07/29/2013
> 
> Approximate Delivery Time:
> 10:45 AM - 2:45 PM












so, i'm killing time now....









The following is a basic outline of wat i'll do after they arrive:

--- make an incremental OS and Data backup- DONE! (every day w/ Acronis.







)
--- Open both boxes and inspect. take pics (especially pics of SN for registration).
--- DL latest Beta and Cert GTX760 drivers- DONE!
--- DL latest Afterburner and the Beta and Precision-X.
--- Uninstall Afterburner and restart.
--- Disable secondary monitor and use "My Windows 7 Best Performance" profile.
--- Uninstall existing nVidia Drivers and shut down PC.
--- Install one card (w/ latest Beta drivers), by itself.
--- run GPU-Z. record ASIC data.
--- do all basic stuff to be sure it is AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
--- start a few games.
--- Install other card, by itself.
--- run GPU-Z. record ASIC data.
--- do all basic stuff to be sure it is AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
--- start a few games.
--- Install both cards and enable SLI.
--- do all basic stuff to be sure they're functioning AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
--- start a few games.
--- if everything seems AOK, make an incremental OS backup w/ Acronis.









Suggestions?

Like wat else should i DL/ use from the following? @http://www.evga.com/software/

Or just go with Afterburner?

TY!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> My GTX760-SLI (4GB) are on the way. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, i'm killing time now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is a basic outline of wat i'll do after they arrive:
> 
> --- make an incremental OS and Data backup- DONE! (every day w/ Acronis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> --- Open both boxes and inspect. take pics (especially pics of SN for registration).
> --- DL latest Beta and Cert GTX760 drivers- DONE!
> --- DL latest Afterburner and the Beta and Precision-X.
> --- Uninstall Afterburner and restart.
> --- Disable secondary monitor and use "My Windows 7 Best Performance" profile.
> --- Uninstall existing nVidia Drivers and shut down PC.
> --- Install one card (w/ latest Beta drivers), by itself.
> --- run GPU-Z. record ASIC data.
> --- do all basic stuff to be sure it is AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
> --- start a few games.
> --- Install other card, by itself.
> --- run GPU-Z. record ASIC data.
> --- do all basic stuff to be sure it is AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
> --- start a few games.
> --- Install both cards and enable SLI.
> --- do all basic stuff to be sure they're functioning AOK. (including Log off and on/ restart/ shutdown.)
> --- start a few games.
> --- if everything seems AOK, make an incremental OS backup w/ Acronis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Like wat else should i DL/ use from the following? @http://www.evga.com/software/
> 
> Or just go with Afterburner?
> 
> TY!


Wow you are a thorough one. I would just rip open the box(carefully) and install them. Never had dual GPU's though. Why all the backups btw? One last step is talk to them trough the process to make them feel comfy and safe in their new environment.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

just got one of these bad boys for my girlfriend.
waiting on the new case to put it all together.
subbed


----------



## malmental

your doing too much...


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your doing too much...


You are just jealous cause you are probably sloppy







Also he should wear white satin gloves.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your doing too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous cause you are probably sloppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he should wear white satin gloves.
Click to expand...

and have anti-static mats for the entire 'house'....
(especially the bathroom..)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your doing too much...


Yep... lol.

I didn't do all that when I installed my Titan. Installed it and then went beast mode with it.


----------



## stickg1

My EVGA 760 SC ACX is very average. Does 1241MHz/1800MHz stable. Not the quietest card either, it's a custom PCB so I had to get a uni-block and ramsinks for it. Unfortunately right before I got my block and accessories the card crapped out on me and wont get out of 2D clocks. In the RMA process with EVGA right now.

Pretty bummed


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My EVGA 760 SC ACX is very average. Does 1241MHz/1800MHz stable. Not the quietest card either, it's a custom PCB so I had to get a uni-block and ramsinks for it. Unfortunately right before I got my block and accessories the card crapped out on me and wont get out of 2D clocks. In the RMA process with EVGA right now.
> 
> Pretty bummed


Geez, that makes my card under average 1241 mhz/1525mhz stable. Have requested an RMA too, don't have any real issues just want better clocks


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow you are a thorough one. I would just rip open the box(carefully) and install them. Never had dual GPU's though. Why all the backups btw? One last step is talk to them trough the process to make them feel comfy and safe in their new environment.


All the Backups are part of the Scientific Method. it's applied to problem solving my gaming PC. And just important, the main ingredient in all Contingency Plans. Protocol RULES!









I agree that ripping open the boxes is a better approach. TY. Goes with my Live and be Happy! philosophy.









haha "...make them feel comfy."









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your doing too much...


exactly!







i always try to emulate a Rube Goldberg Contest when killing time or when i have free time. it's amazing how much u can learn from it. including ironically, how to simplify things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You are just jealous cause you are probably sloppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he should wear white satin gloves.


TY!









and...white satin gloves... got it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and have anti-static mats for the entire 'house'....
> (especially the bathroom..)


i can just see it on a Geek House reality show!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep... lol.
> 
> I didn't do all that when I installed my Titan. Installed it and then went beast mode with it.


haha perfect advice for all Titan installs!


----------



## malmental

here's what I would do.....

slap both cards in at the same time, don't forget the SLI bridge.
boot up unit and let first windows updates to detect but do not allow it to download and install it's drivers for you.
(might possibly get the 'SLI capable' message upon next reboot..)

check device manager for recognition of both GPU's
*(RUN ASIC's, the higher score goes as top or primary card, possible shut down and reboot)
you can do this now or wait....*

reboot
install latest drivers
reboot
(might possibly get the 'SLI capable' message upon next reboot..)
*(RUN ASIC's, the higher score goes as top or primary card, possible shut down and reboot)
this is when I did mine...*

go into nVidia CP and configure
game on.


----------



## Ribozyme

Bee Dee 3 Dee you are a crazy one but I like it







tell me more about this scientific method and contengincy plan of yours.

Also guys, I found a great second hand deal on a 680. 235 euros. So if they accept the rma or even refund I will go with that probably. I am a traitor I know. I just need more cuda cores for folding







never enough.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Geez, that makes my card under average 1241 mhz/1525mhz stable. Have requested an RMA too, don't have any real issues just want better clocks


I don't see this being a good idea. What if your replacement card is worse? Your going to pay to ship to MSI to get maybe, at best a 2-5% performance improvement? It doesn't seem like a good return on investment.


----------



## funnyman

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 760 gtx maxing out every single game out on the market right now, and some of you are are still complaining about it not being strong enough? Sounds like a pretty good graphics card to me if it's true that it's maxing games out way above 30fps at 1080p/1200p resolutions. Maybe I'm less picky than some of you, but I'm just happy that I'll finally be able to run tressfx and bioshock infinite at max graphics now. My gtx 570 was no slouch, but after 3 years it is starting to show its age.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the 760 gtx maxing out every single game out on the market right now, and some of you are are still complaining about it not being strong enough? Sounds like a pretty good graphics card to me if it's true that it's maxing games out way above 30fps at 1080p/1200p resolutions.


a single card can't max out anything if you really wanna be technical about it.
maybe a Titan / 780 @ 1080p..?


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a single card can't max out anything if you really wanna be technical about it.
> maybe a Titan / 780 @ 1080p..?


I was maxing out Batman Arkham City with Physx on and Batman Arkham Asylum on a gtx 570.









I've maxed out all my pc games with my gtx 570 except for recent ones like Bioshock and Tomb Raider. A single graphics card is very capable of maxing games out, so I'm confused on where you're getting out. Now, when I say maxing out, I'm talking about the in-game effects, not the extra effects you can tweak in Nvidia Control panel to push the game even harder.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a single card can't max out anything if you really wanna be technical about it.
> maybe a Titan / 780 @ 1080p..?
> 
> 
> 
> I was maxing out Batman Arkham City with Physx on and Batman Arkham Asylum on a gtx 570.
Click to expand...

you just think you were...


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you just think you were...


I had everything set on the highest possible in the settings with physx on the highest, and are you now telling me that the graphics setting in those games were lying to me? Are you trolling me?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I don't see this being a good idea. What if your replacement card is worse? Your going to pay to ship to MSI to get maybe, at best a 2-5% performance improvement? It doesn't seem like a good return on investment.


I hope they pay for shipping lol







never been through an RMA. The thing is, it also got oil smudges from the fans is my guess. This lowers resale value already. I also don't like coil whine. I don't really notice it while gaming but is very clear when listening close to the case. This could make a buyer behave difficult when he is picky and wants to get his money back or so.

Honestly I'll try for a refund. 235 euro 680 is too good to pass. Hope the offer lasts a bit till I get feedback from the shop where I bought the 760.

Funnyguy you are right. 760 is enough performance for most. But the extra cuda cores on the 680 should help folding quite a bit and that's what I'm into. I also like getting high valley scores


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a single card can't max out anything if you really wanna be technical about it.
> maybe a Titan / 780 @ 1080p..?


BF3, I can play on my 760 OC, and get 1440p almost maxed to 60fps+ constant. Was playing a little today, and was averaging in the mid eighties. I also play 32 player servers though....

Maybe other games push GPUs harder, but I thought BF3 was at the highest end other than Cry3.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a single card can't max out anything if you really wanna be technical about it.
> maybe a Titan / 780 @ 1080p..?
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree. BF3, I can play on my 760 OC, and get 1440p almost maxed to 60fps+ constant. Was playing a little today, and was averaging in the mid eighties. I also play 32 player servers though....
> 
> Maybe other games push GPUs harder, but I thought BF3 was at the highest end other than Cry3.
Click to expand...

calm down, keep reading the dialog between the two parties involved...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> calm down, keep reading the dialog between the two parties involved...


Edited, lol, man did I sound like I was calling him out. Definitely not. Just my opinion.

So, I have been tweaking my OC, and I have a question. Is it more likely to find a stable OC with higher mem or clock OC? I am running 1280/1750 now. Don't know where to go in order to find my sweet spot! Also, how can I push this further? Seems like a mild 78MHz Clock OC is nothing, but maybe since I bought a factory OC'd card, there is less to push. Obvi, voltages need to be up'd, but I don't know where to go if I want more. MSIa is so limiting.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BF3, I can play on my 760 OC, and get 1440p almost maxed to 60fps+ constant. Was playing a little today, and was averaging in the mid eighties. I also play 32 player servers though....
> 
> Maybe other games push GPUs harder, but I thought BF3 was at the highest end other than Cry3.


See there is the caveat. You say almost maxed out. Malmental was referring to completely maxed out, max MSAA. I must add, I wish Tomb Raider had run a bit smoother on the 760. Once I went to 4xAA It was not smooth enough to aim decently at the crawling rats







still enjoyed the game alot with 2 x AA. Funny thing is in crysis 3 I can't really distinguish medium from ultra or AA off from 8x. Probably because it is so fast paced you hardly stand stil in multiplayer hunting with the bow cloak on. I love that feeling. When I set it to low and AA off I get 120fps and that feels a lot smoother than 60fps even though I have a 60hz panel. Just to give some perspective on GPU needs.

By the way malmental, do you even own a 760







?


----------



## Caz

He is playing that waiting game...jelly!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no need for me to wait I got some muscle already, you guys might need SLI to come at ~mal......
> look at my sig rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I had a 670 that I flashed with 760 BIOS for a while, flashed back and then sold it.
> if anything I'd grab a used 670 PE/OC again if I needed to.


Hmm I also got an offer for a 670 PE/OC as a matter of fact







Any reason to go for that over the 680 twin frozer? Coolers look identical apart from color. WOuld only save me 15 euro though. And an SMX cluster is worth that.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Bee Dee 3 Dee you are a crazy one but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me more about this scientific method and contengincy plan of yours.
> 
> Also guys, I found a great second hand deal on a 680. 235 euros. So if they accept the rma or even refund I will go with that probably. I am a traitor I know. I just need more cuda cores for folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never enough.


i used to go as far as to always make a full backup before trying to solve a problem. then after finding wat i thought was a solution, i would document wat had been done to solve it one time.

Then i would restore the backup made before attempting to solve the said problem(s). And use the documentation to repeat solving the problem exactly as before. If it worked again, i'd document having solved the problem again, with the exact same protocol as used before. And maybe even solve it all over again a third or fourth time.

Occasionally, i would prove that the documented solution did not work on a second attempt. and that, in itself, became a problem. (haha). Many times i would find that i had failed to repeat the documented solution correctly. How? By repeating the solution a third time, but having it actually work; whereby the 2nd attempt had failed; but the third time worked as well as the 1st time.

Sometimes while repeating a solution again, u catch yourself starting to miss a step and saying, "Eureka! that's why it didn't work again."

It all leads to developing shortcut methods that save enormous time; but they result in practically the same standard of solution. Realize, shortcut methods can only be learned, after, having mastered doing it the long and most tedious way(s).

DAG! my package is still. The UPS site says,"Out For Delivery ".

i thought for sure it would be here by now. that was the whole point of all this blah blah blah....









Solution: Call UPS and *****!


----------



## funnyman

What is the best uninstaller of Nvidia graphics card drivers? I heard some people ran into issues with the graphics card not picking fps properly because of it recognizing drivers from a previous graphics card. I didn't even know that was possible, but a recent review on Newegg is suggesting that it does that. I don't even know what the heck that user is talking about because I don't remember running into that problem when I switch from a 8800gts 320 to a 470, then to a 570.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> What is the best uninstaller of Nvidia graphics card drivers? I heard some people ran into issues with the graphics card not picking fps properly because of it recognizing drivers from a previous graphics card. I didn't even know that was possible, but a recent review on Newegg is suggesting that it does that. I don't even know what the heck that user is talking about because I don't remember running into that problem when I switch from a 8800gts 320 to a 470, then to a 570.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> What is the best uninstaller of Nvidia graphics card drivers? I heard some people ran into issues with the graphics card not picking fps properly because of it recognizing drivers from a previous graphics card. I didn't even know that was possible, but a recent review on Newegg is suggesting that it does that. I don't even know what the heck that user is talking about because I don't remember running into that problem when I switch from a 8800gts 320 to a 470, then to a 570.


I followed this guide when I upgraded to a GTX 780:

*How to remove Nvidia drivers guide by BradleyW*
I do like to disconnect from internet ( disable the network card or wireless till you get it done ) when I use his guide to remove the Nvidia drivers. If you are connected to the internet Windows 8 ( my OS, dunno about Windows 7 ) keep installing Nvidia drivers after you removed it.


Spoiler: Guide by Bradley: Spoiler!



Source
Driver sweeper has been known to remove important chipset files which will result in errors such as instability. Some users have reported that the sweeper software removes "False positives" and may cause the user issues when trying to install software such as drivers. The error usually reports that an .ini file is damaged. Over long term use of driver sweeper, it could cause several underlying issues which will do more harm than good.

This guide is an alternative, which removes all the files and registry entries that need to be removed for a successful uninstall. This is useful for upgrading/downgrading drivers or switching to another brand of card.

Guide (Nvidia)

1. Go to Add/Remove Programs

2. Uninstall all Nvidia associated software (May require several reboots)

3. Reboot the computer and log back into windows as normal

4. Go to folder options and select "show hidden files and folders"

The next part of the guide will remove all Nvidia files and folders from the computer.

5. Go to your C drive and remove any "Nvidia" folders if there is any

6. Double click the "Program Data" folder (Normally hidden) and remove all Nvidia folders

7. Go back to C and double click "Program Files" and remove all Nvidia folders

8. Go back to C and double click "Program Files (x86)" and remove all Nvidia folders

9. Go back to C and double click "Users"

10. Access the name of your windows profile and double click "AppData" (Normally hidden)

11. Check the "Local", "LocalLow" and "Roaming" folders for any Nvidia folders and remove them.

12. Go back to "Users" and check the "Default" folder (Normally hidden)

13. Double click "AppData" (Normally hidden)

14. Check the "Local" and "Roaming" folders for any Nvidia folders and remove them.

The next part of the guide will remove registry entries left by the Nvidia drivers.

15. Close everything down and go back to your desktop

16. Click start, then type "regedit".

17. Click "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" and extend the folder

18. Click "Software" and extend the folder

19. Remove all Nvidia Folders

20. Click "Wow6432Node" and extend the folder (Within the software folder)

21. Remove any Nvidia folders

22. Click "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" and extend the folder

23. Click "SOFTWARE" and extend the folder

24. Remove all Nvidia Folders

25. Click "Wow6432Node" and extend the folder

26. Remove all Nvidia Folders

27. Click "HKEY_USERS" and extend the folder

28. Click ".DEFAULT" and extend the folder

29. Click "Software" and extend the folder

30. Remove all Nvidia folders

31. Click "S-1-5-18" and extend the folder

32. Click "Software" and extend the folder

33. Remove all Nvidia folders

34. Click "S-1-5-21-1632250243-966907716-928185508-1000" and extend the folder

35. Click "Software" and extend the folder

36. Remove all Nvidia Folders

37. Close down regedit and empty your recycle bin

38. Undo the folder options change to hide the hidden folders

39. Reboot

40. Install your AMD/Nvidia drivers and reboot

(Remember, if you look in some of the folders mentioned in this guide but don't have any Nvidia folders, just move to the next appropriate step. This means the uninstall option has removed such files for you. But as we know, the uninstaller still leaves a lot of things behind)
Edited by BradleyW - 7/19/12 at 10:54am



Edit: criminal beat me to it


----------



## funnyman

OMG, there's like 40 something steps, isn't there something easier?









Why doesn't Nvidia have a great Uninstaller that erases all traces? I don't want to go through 40 freaking steps.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> OMG, there's like 40 something steps, isn't there something easier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Nvidia have a great Uninstaller that erases all traces? I don't want to go through 40 freaking steps.


You don't necessarily have to. Just do that if you have an issue. I have never went to that extreme, but I have never had a problem going from one Nvidia card to the next. Some people do.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> OMG, there's like 40 something steps, isn't there something easier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Nvidia have a great Uninstaller that erases all traces? I don't want to go through 40 freaking steps.


Quote:


> Driver sweeper has been known to remove important chipset files which will result in errors such as instability.


That should be reason enough








Those 40 steps take no more than 10 minutes btw. It just written out quite thoroughly.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Edited, lol, man did I sound like I was calling him out. Definitely not. Just my opinion.
> 
> So, I have been tweaking my OC, and I have a question. Is it more likely to find a stable OC with higher mem or clock OC? I am running 1280/1750 now. Don't know where to go in order to find my sweet spot! Also, how can I push this further? Seems like a mild 78MHz Clock OC is nothing, but maybe since I bought a factory OC'd card, there is less to push. Obvi, voltages need to be up'd, but I don't know where to go if I want more. MSIa is so limiting.


Can you set voltage to +12mV (max under load 1.212V)? MSI afterburner ->Settings ->Unlock voltage control/monitoring.
Its better first to spot your core max stable clock and then to push the memory.
I ve done it the way i post on first post.
1280/1750 ofc its great clocks for 24/7 tbh








So try to find your gpu max stable clock and let us know.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> That should be reason enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 40 steps take no more than 10 minutes btw. It just written out quite thoroughly.


and shouldn't using the "customized" option during driver installation and selecting "Clean install" basically make it unnecessary to use drive sweeper anymore.

(i stopped using driver sweeper immediately after the "Clean install" option was invented and haven't had a single video card problem.







)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Can you set voltage to +12mV (max under load 1.212V)? MSI afterburner ->Settings ->Unlock voltage control/monitoring.
> Its better first to spot your core max stable clock and then to push the memory.
> I ve done it the way i post on first post.
> 1280/1750 ofc its great clocks for 24/7 tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So try to find your gpu max stable clock and let us know.


Yeah, voltage is locked either way for me.









I'm using MSIa 2.3.1, ill try DLing the beta of MSIa 3 Beta 11, see if it works.

Also will try EVGAp.

Also before all of this, I am going to try this 40 step thing. Why not optimize your system as best you can.


----------



## valkeriefire

Back to the GTX 760

@Ribozyme, I forgot you had the cool whine issue, that could justify an RMA. You normally have to pay to ship it to them. Then they pay to ship a new one to you. I don't know what shipping is in Europe. But to ship a GPU with insurance here in the USA is roughly $15-20. That's 6-8% of the total cost of your GPU. I've shipped laptops and GPUs to Asus several times, dealt with it before.

If you can your best bet is to return it to the seller.


----------



## Caz

So, after doing the 40 step and downloading MSIa 3 Beta 11, I now have a lot better GPU stabilization and I can change my voltage now...weird that 2.3.1 didn't let me with a 760 but did with a 480. I will do some hardcore tests tomorrow. See if I can push my OC.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, after doing the 40 step and downloading MSIa 3 Beta 11, I now have a lot better GPU stabilization and I can change my voltage now...weird that 2.3.1 didn't let me with a 760 but did with a 480. I will do some hardcore tests tomorrow. See if I can push my OC.


Which gtx 760 did you go with, an MSI or EVGA?


----------



## comiandrea

I just buy a Msi gtx 760 Gaming and my max voltage under load is 1.1870 V . In other review i see 1.2 V Somebody can tell me why? It depend from ASIC quality...


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, after doing the 40 step and downloading MSIa 3 Beta 11, I now have a lot better GPU stabilization and I can change my voltage now...weird that 2.3.1 didn't let me with a 760 but did with a 480. I will do some hardcore tests tomorrow. See if I can push my OC.


You can? Gah, better sort mine out then :O


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comiandrea*
> 
> I just buy a Msi gtx 760 Gaming and my max voltage under load is 1.1870 V . In other review i see 1.2 V Somebody can tell me why? It depend from ASIC quality...


Probably reading error. What program are you using to monitor the voltage? Do some overclocking. 1200mhz-13--mhz should be your target. Over 1300mhz is great! Have fun and post some results.


----------



## comiandrea

Thank you for reply..

I use gpu-z in sensor table max vddc ...The card is stock not overclocked.

you can see at this link
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/07/30/3b6.png


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comiandrea*
> 
> Thank you for reply..
> 
> I use gpu-z in sensor table max vddc ...The card is stock not overclocked.
> 
> you can see at this link
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/07/30/3b6.png


Yes I see, mine says 1.2000V or 1.2120V depending if I switched on the +12mv boost. Your voltage is only 12 mv below 1.2000V so it shouldn't limit your overclock possibilities. It even reduces power consumption







Maybe the voltage goes up to 1.200mV once you start pushing the card? Set the reading to show highest and then overclock and so some benches.

EDIT: interesting : if I set the card to 1.212 V, then I need less offset to reacht the same clock with 1.2000V. Weird huh? Doesn't affect anything else as far as I know.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes I see, mine says 1.2000V or 1.2120V depending if I switched on the +12mv boost. Your voltage is only 12 mv below 1.2000V so it shouldn't limit your overclock possibilities. It even reduces power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the voltage goes up to 1.200mV once you start pushing the card? Set the reading to show highest and then overclock and so some benches.
> 
> EDIT: interesting : if I set the card to 1.212 V, then I need less offset to reacht the same clock with 1.2000V. Weird huh? Doesn't affect anything else as far as I know.


More voltage allows higher boost


----------



## comiandrea

Ok! I know that better chip need less voltage... I saw same thing in msi gtx 770 where someone have same 1.1870 V max voltage... please can you post me your ASIC quality for comparison? My ASIC quality is 75.6 % Thank You!


----------



## cokker

Nope scratch that, did the 40 step uninstall and reset MSI afterburner, added the 12mV again and nada









Max voltage is still 1.200v...

The only thing I can make my card do is use more power for no reason lol:

Set 100% = ~75%
Set 125% = ~85%
Set 145% = ~100%

Benchmarks are exactly the same no matter the setting and seems to not raise heat output.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just got my RMA update from EVGA, I'm getting one of these...weird cooler..I assume it's still a reference PCB, though.

Anyone had one of these?

Edit: searched the thread, still confused


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just got my RMA update from EVGA, I'm getting one of these...weird cooler..I assume it's still a reference PCB, though.
> 
> Anyone had one of these?
> 
> Edit: searched the thread, still confused


Its not reference pcb since it uses 1x8 & 1x6pin power supply.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comiandrea*
> 
> Ok! I know that better chip need less voltage... I saw same thing in msi gtx 770 where someone have same 1.1870 V max voltage... please can you post me your ASIC quality for comparison? My ASIC quality is 75.6 % Thank You!


My ASIC is 76.7 and I can achieve 1.212 using precision . Are you Using EVGA Precision or Afterburner?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Nope scratch that, did the 40 step uninstall and reset MSI afterburner, added the 12mV again and nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max voltage is still 1.200v...
> 
> The only thing I can make my card do is use more power for no reason lol:
> 
> Set 100% = ~75%
> Set 125% = ~85%
> Set 145% = ~100%
> 
> Benchmarks are exactly the same no matter the setting and seems to not raise heat output.


Are you Using EVGA Precision or Afterburner?

Looks like you are using Afterburner. Have you given Precision a try?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its not reference pcb since it uses 1x8 & 1x6pin power supply.


Does it have the same PCB as the ACX then? That uses the same layout:










mainly interested in how loud this card is...I've always preferred blower style coolers so I'm not expecting silence, but still,


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Does it have the same PCB as the ACX then? That uses the same layout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mainly interested in how loud this card is...I've always preferred blower style coolers so I'm not expecting silence, but still,


Yes those cards are using the same pcb and power layour of 5 + 2 VRM, 115% power target:
02G-P4-2762-KR
02G-P4-2763-KR
02G-P4-2765-KR
02G-P4-2761-KR

Reference pcb layout is the: 02G-P4-2760-KR and perhaps the 04G-P4-2766-KR too.

It make some noise on idle, if you have 3-4 fans @ 12V you wont notice it.
On load it is loud, but lesser than previous 6xx series blower fan cooler generations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Nope scratch that, did the 40 step uninstall and reset MSI afterburner, added the 12mV again and nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max voltage is still 1.200v...
> 
> The only thing I can make my card do is use more power for no reason lol:
> 
> Set 100% = ~75%
> Set 125% = ~85%
> Set 145% = ~100%
> 
> Benchmarks are exactly the same no matter the setting and seems to not raise heat output.


MSi gaming app utility perhaps can help you?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes those cards are using the same pcb and power layour of 5 + 2 VRM, 115% power target:
> 02G-P4-2762-KR
> 02G-P4-2763-KR
> 02G-P4-2765-KR
> 02G-P4-2761-KR
> 
> Reference pcb layout is the: 02G-P4-2760-KR and perhaps the 04G-P4-2766-KR too.
> 
> It make some noise on idle, if you have 3-4 fans @ 12V you wont notice it.
> On load it is loud, but lesser than previous 6xx series blower fan cooler generations.


I have Gentle typhoons.









Hopefully it won't be too bad, coming from a reference 5870 (didn't get to use the 660ti before the fan crapped out) which isn't exactly silent. In game it's really quite loud.. You have the card I'm getting, I guess? As it has the same VRM layout as the ACX, does that mean it has the stronger VRM's or are they better on the reference model?


----------



## comiandrea

I'm interested @stock voltage in 3d load showed in gpu-z VDDC...I need to know if it is ASIC dependant. Also Galaxy card have stocl load voltage 1.1870 v...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> I have Gentle typhoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too bad, coming from a reference 5870 (didn't get to use the 660ti before the fan crapped out) which isn't exactly silent. In game it's really quite loud.. You have the card I'm getting, I guess? As it has the same VRM layout as the ACX, does that mean it has the stronger VRM's or are they better on the reference model?


It can supply better and more stable voltage on higher clock, thus perhaps it overclocks better than reference VRM configuration.

I am having the SC edition, same pcb and i have fit an arctic cooling xtreme 3 so no noise and temp issues for me now









GtX 760 reference


GTX 760 SC (1 VRM more)

Source


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Nope scratch that, did the 40 step uninstall and reset MSI afterburner, added the 12mV again and nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max voltage is still 1.200v...
> 
> The only thing I can make my card do is use more power for no reason lol:
> 
> Set 100% = ~75%
> Set 125% = ~85%
> Set 145% = ~100%
> 
> Benchmarks are exactly the same no matter the setting and seems to not raise heat output.


Don't sweat it, probably just your bios. If you are really kean on 12 mV extra try a bios flash. My card doesn't reach higher with the extra 12 mV, just uses more power.
I also noticed that the power target seems to increase power consumption for no reason but it is just a reading error. I tested it with wattmeter. Set to 100% then total system power consumption is 220 watt and %TDP shows 60 while folding. I set it to the max and then %TDP goes up to 80% but power consumption stays exactly the same. Lots of bioses are broken







Is asking for accurate power measurents to much? Probably is. It is just a stupid software estimation. They should solder a little wattmeter into every GPU







Or just buy your own. Every hardware enthousiast should have one. Remember when you guys are in the hardware shop next time


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> It can supply better and more stable voltage on higher clock, thus perhaps it overclocks better than reference VRM configuration.
> 
> I am having the SC edition, same pcb and i have fit an arctic cooling xtreme 3 so no noise and temp issues for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GtX 760 reference
> 
> 
> GTX 760 SC (1 VRM more)
> 
> Source


Great post, thanks a lot! Really helpful.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Great post, thanks a lot! Really helpful.


You are always welcome


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Looks like you are using Afterburner. Have you given Precision a try?


Yeah, Precision, Afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak, none of them add 12mV
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> MSi gaming app utility perhaps can help you?


Nope, no change.


----------



## ffhounddog

I guess I am in this group too.

On my FX-8350 build I have it paired with a EVGA 760 4gb stock version. Why stock? I got it for $259.00 the first week it was out.

ffh


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> You can? Gah, better sort mine out then :O


Yeah, DL MSIa 3 Beta 11. Works really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Which gtx 760 did you go with, an MSI or EVGA?


GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0

Got stuff to do today, then going to mess with the card again for an hour or two and find my OC.









Edit - What should I expect out of this card? I am at 1280/*1600*? Also, what is the MOST optimal way to test my Core, and Likewise Mem. I just don't see 13MHz steps and 50Hz steps on each as optimal. Maybe one should be a couple steps higher than the other...?


----------



## valkeriefire

@Smoking waffle

I have the SC version of the card they are sending you. At full fan they are very loud. But gaming they never go over mid-70C so it never gets too loud. You can find my previous post and see the photos and benchmarks I posted. You should expect to be able to OC to roughly 1250mhz. Anything after that is gravy.


----------



## Arizonian

If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

My 760s finally arrived @8PM last night. i woke up early well rested. and carefully installed them.

As a result, everything is installed and functioning perfectly!

Thanks malmental!

i remembered ur suggestion yestuday and followed it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> here's what I would do.....
> 
> slap both cards in at the same time, don't forget the SLI bridge.
> boot up unit and let first windows updates to detect but do not allow it to download and install it's drivers for you.
> (might possibly get the 'SLI capable' message upon next reboot..)
> 
> check device manager for recognition of both GPU's
> *(RUN ASIC's, the higher score goes as top or primary card, possible shut down and reboot)
> you can do this now or wait....*
> 
> reboot
> install latest drivers
> reboot
> (might possibly get the 'SLI capable' message upon next reboot..)
> *(RUN ASIC's, the higher score goes as top or primary card, possible shut down and reboot)
> this is when I did mine...*
> 
> go into nVidia CP and configure
> game on.


i had to make a few minor (but very time consuming) modifications to my HAF-X case. Slapping in both cards and attaching the SLI bridge from the get-go saved me tons of time. totally made up for wasted time spent modifying my case. And helped insure i did NOT rush anything. All is working perfectly. w00t! Thanks again malmental!.









GTX760-SLI All @Stock:

i'm guessing the (above) ASIC number suk!?

GTX760-SLI\ Ultra Quality, 8x Anti-Aliasing\1920x1200\GPU @Stock Fan Speeds @Stock:


i'd hoped for a 3600 Valley score. (Double my GTX560-ti-SLI 1800 Valley score.) But maybe OCing will get me close to 3300, eventually.


----------



## thanos999

befor i buy a new card in 12hrs time from this shop help me finalise my choice  should i get the basic gtx760 the 4gb card the overclocked card or the amd card? i want t5his card to last a long time ie more than 3 years before needing to replace it it will be running on a resilution off 1080 and refresh rate off 60hz i dont plan on having multi screens i prefere nvidea to amd but saying that i havent used an ati card for 6 years so they might of improved since i ast used them it was the software that came with it that i didnt like that ccc programm couldnt get it to work properly buti have no problems with the nvidea programs


----------



## ffhounddog

I would get a NVidia card if you plan to SLI it or can SLI later. I like how the stable the cards run.

I have not used a ATI card in 5 years so I do not know how they are now. I like the specs on the 7950 but the two cards 7950 and 760 are almost tied at the 3gb 7950 and 2gb 760.

I have the EVGA 760 4gb card and it is serving me well.

ffh


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> My 760s finally arrived @8PM last night. i woke up early well rested. and carefully installed them.
> 
> As a result, everything is installed and functioning perfectly!
> 
> Thanks malmental!
> 
> i remembered ur suggestion yestuday and followed it...
> i had to make a few minor (but very time consuming) modifications to my HAF-X case. Slapping in both cards and attaching the SLI bridge from the get-go saved me tons of time. totally made up for wasted time spent modifying my case. And helped insure i did NOT rush anything. All is working perfectly. w00t! Thanks again malmental!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX760-SLI All @Stock:
> 
> i'm guessing the (above) ASIC number suk!?
> 
> GTX760-SLI\ Ultra Quality, 8x Anti-Aliasing\1920x1200\GPU @Stock Fan Speeds @Stock:
> 
> 
> i'd hoped for a 3600 Valley score. (Double my GTX560-ti-SLI 1800 Valley score.) But maybe OCing will get me close to 3300, eventually.


You should use Valley's Extreme preset to get a comparable score. Venture over to the Valley thread. You should easily hit 80 FPS in Valley with some tweaking.


----------



## thanos999

my favourite at the moment is the 4gb one but am i wasting money on it people have said i dont need 4gb and i would be better off with a 2gb one i was planing on watercooling the card but when i added the prices up i was better off buying a cheap 770 so basically am i better off with the overcloked card with extra cooling fans stcking to my original choice the 4gb one also is it worth me keeping the gtx 460 and using it for a physx card or would i be better off selling it and getting the watercooling kit later on ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> my favourite at the moment is the 4gb one but am i wasting money on it people have said i dont need 4gb and i would be better off with a 2gb one i was planing on watercooling the card but when i added the prices up i was better off buying a cheap 770 so basically am i better off with the overcloked card with extra cooling fans stcking to my original choice the 4gb one also is it worth me keeping the gtx 460 and using it for a physx card or would i be better off selling it and getting the watercooling kit later on ?


Stick with 2GB 760 or even 770. 4GB cards are wasted on GK104 based cards due to 256-bit memory interface.


----------



## ffhounddog

i say get the 770 if you can. I went with the 4gb 760 because I got a better price than on 2gb card.


----------



## ffhounddog

i say get the 770 if you can. I went with the 4gb 760 because I got a better price than on 2gb card.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


Hell yea!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> My 760s finally arrived @8PM last night. i woke up early well rested. and carefully installed them.
> 
> As a result, everything is installed and functioning perfectly!
> 
> Thanks malmental!
> 
> i remembered ur suggestion yestuday and followed it...
> i had to make a few minor (but very time consuming) modifications to my HAF-X case. Slapping in both cards and attaching the SLI bridge from the get-go saved me tons of time. totally made up for wasted time spent modifying my case. And helped insure i did NOT rush anything. All is working perfectly. w00t! Thanks again malmental!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX760-SLI All @Stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the (above) ASIC number suk!?
> 
> GTX760-SLI\ Ultra Quality, 8x Anti-Aliasing\1920x1200\GPU @Stock Fan Speeds @Stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd hoped for a 3600 Valley score. (Double my GTX560-ti-SLI 1800 Valley score.) But maybe OCing will get me close to 3300, eventually.


Nice welcome official to the club!
Well you will get ~11% less in comparison to 1920*1080 (1920*1200 / 1080*1920) resolutions, thats it around 78FPS on Extreme HD with good oc.


----------



## thanos999

ok i will get the base model 2gb gtx760 cause the base model gtx770 is out of my current budget plus i will need to upgrade my psu cause my current psu is macking my pc blue screen with all my harddrives and dvd drives connected so i hade to disconnect 1 dvd and 1 hdd so im getting a 700/750 watt psu as well it should keep me in my £300 budget


----------



## sakisvga

My system *idles = 59-60 Watts* with HDD and all fans spinning.

*Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2.0*


*Furmark Burn-in Test (400X300) 8XMSAA*
No Overclocking factory default (Asic 68.2%)

(+0Mhz GPU / +0Mhz Memory)

*1189/3004* , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP67% = *232 - 235 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 26% load.
Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
*1202/3004* , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP71% = *239 - 241 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 27% load.

Overclocked (+117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory)

*1293/3602* , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 92%Power , TDP75%= *252 - 255 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.
Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
*1306/3602* , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 93%Power , TDP78% = *262 - 265 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.

The Wattage is in total.
I have to say the behaviour is totally normal. As I increase OC the power consumption is increased accordingly.

*When* I used +12mv in GPU core ( +117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory) when VGA reached 80C
( I haven't change default TDP/Temp/Fan) it started to throttle off course, and I got *Vid1.170 and GPU Clock 1280MHz* !
This made me think what "if".......
Here are my "if" results.

Overclocked (+117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory TDP 87 , *Max Temp 75* , Prioritize TDP)

*1189/3602* , Vid1.100mv , 99%GPU load , 76%Power , TDP63%= *217 - 219 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 27% load.
Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
*1215/3602* , Vid1.125mv , 99%GPU load , 77%Power , TDP66%= *229 - 232 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 26% load.
-

-

*Unigine Valley Benchmark*
To have a steady two cycle Valley run my settings had to be :
*+12mv / + 91Mhz GPU / + 600Mhz Memory / TDP 87 , Max Temp 75 , Prioritize TDP*
*GPU core was throttling from *1228 to 1280 MHz* Vid From *1.212mv To 1.162mv*
Unigine Valley Score 1823
Wattage Consumption was 5-8 % lower then usual.

*I have attached GPU-Z sensor Log file.

GPU-Z Sensor Log-UnigineValley .txt 55k .txt file


-
So in general if Temp is set to 75C makes my VGA run Cooler and more efficient even with +12mv on GPU core.
I understand this is not an Overclocking advise and I didn't discover something new,
but I hereby confirm the Lower TDP and Temp limit is more power efficient without loosing performance(at list with my VGA).

Please consider I am not a professional so if i made a mistake don't


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I have been reading a lots of reviews of this card:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

almost every review reach 1275Mhz boost clock

anyone have that card ??

I think it will be the one


----------



## funnyman

My graphics card came today and I didn't do any overclocking and it's a pretty powerful card and not bad for a 260 graphics card. Tho, its kind of weird at times. I was running fraps in Bioshock Infinite and noticed with my graphics maxed out at 1920x1200 it ran at a beautiful 100-80fps most of the time, but at weird times it would dip as low to 30fps like in the beginning where he looks in the reflection in the water. I find that weird that it would dip that low. I didn't notice any hiccups or anything when it did that but I just don't know why it would go that low for only looking at a reflection.









My Msi graphics card is dead silent and it doesn't even get that hot at all. I feel next to no hot air coming out of the top of my case.


----------



## funnyman

This is freaking ridiculous, the splinter cell promo code for a free game doesn't work and I don't understand how to get in contact with the company... Nice going Ubi and Nvidia!


----------



## funnyman

Thats nice, ubisofts sign up page is broken both in google chrome and internet explorer.









Won't even let me contact customer service because their sign up page is messed up.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I have been reading a lots of reviews of this card:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> almost every review reach 1275Mhz boost clock
> 
> anyone have that card ??
> 
> I think it will be the one


Did you read the above Post # 781 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> My graphics card came today and I didn't do any overclocking and it's a pretty powerful card and not bad for a 260 graphics card. Tho, its kind of weird at times. I was running fraps in Bioshock Infinite and noticed with my graphics maxed out at 1920x1200 it ran at a beautiful 100-80fps most of the time, but at weird times it would dip as low to 30fps like in the beginning where he looks in the reflection in the water. I find that weird that it would dip that low. I didn't notice any hiccups or anything when it did that but I just don't know why it would go that low for only looking at a reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Msi graphics card is dead silent and it doesn't even get that hot at all. I feel next to no hot air coming out of the top of my case.


My Gigabyte is also Whisper quite when gaming.
With ambient temperature 32-33C VGA temp is under 69C.
Really no need to Overclock but for the fun of it ....

Gigabyte / MSI great choices ! !


----------



## g-moe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> My 760s finally arrived @8PM last night. i woke up early well rested. and carefully installed them.
> 
> As a result, everything is installed and functioning perfectly!
> 
> Thanks malmental!
> 
> i remembered ur suggestion yestuday and followed it...
> i had to make a few minor (but very time consuming) modifications to my HAF-X case. Slapping in both cards and attaching the SLI bridge from the get-go saved me tons of time. totally made up for wasted time spent modifying my case. And helped insure i did NOT rush anything. All is working perfectly. w00t! Thanks again malmental!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX760-SLI All @Stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the (above) ASIC number suk!?
> 
> GTX760-SLI\ Ultra Quality, 8x Anti-Aliasing\1920x1200\GPU @Stock Fan Speeds @Stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd hoped for a 3600 Valley score. (Double my GTX560-ti-SLI 1800 Valley score.) But maybe OCing will get me close to 3300, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice welcome official to the club!
> Well you will get ~11% less in comparison to 1920*1080 (1920*1200 / 1080*1920) resolutions, thats it around 78FPS on Extreme HD with good oc.
Click to expand...

+rep to mal up in here..
I heard about what happened.


----------



## funnyman

Well, I contacted Customer support but I left a nasty message about that this is ridiculous that these codes get stolen this easily. I shouldn't have to contact ubisoft to get my free game, it should just work. This is why I hate the discless world we live in.









I'm still very angry at Ubisoft, not the employees they have working for them but the head company for this screw up. These free game codes never work, because I see others online always complaining about them.









I don't know whats wrong with my windows 7 side, but I couldn't sign up for an account with ubisoft with my windows 7, but I had to do it on my macbook because the registration worked on my macbook.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You should use Valley's Extreme preset to get a comparable score. Venture over to the Valley thread. You should easily hit 80 FPS in Valley with some tweaking.


mb. i thought that as long as Ultra (Quality) and 8X AA were selected, it was the same as Extreme HD. i was just wanting to run it at 1920x1200.

i'll try running it on Extreme as soon as i get a chance.

ty!


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> This is freaking ridiculous, the splinter cell promo code for a free game doesn't work and I don't understand how to get in contact with the company... Nice going Ubi and Nvidia!


the game isnt released yet so the code wont work yet look on steam website i think the games released on the 20 of next mounth


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> the game isnt released yet so the code wont work yet look on steam website i think the games released on the 20 of next mounth


That isn't how it works tho, and I'm pretty sure the code should work so you can download now so you'll be able to play it on the 20th. I wasn't expecting to play the game now, but being able to download it because the game is clearly done. It's not telling me that I can't download the game right now, it's telling me invalid code like my code was already used.

Also, right now I'm going to test the worst optimization game ever made for the pc in Saints Row 2 and see if it still runs like garbage. That game ran like a turd on my gtx 570 and I bet it still runs bad even on my gtx 760. Some people claim that GTA IV is the worst optimized game for pc and that is far from the truth. I'm not saying its great optimized but Saints Row 2 is really poorly optimized.

*edit:* I ran Saints Row 2 and it definitely was a poorly optimized port and it still runs pretty bad but it's definitely playable at the highest resolution and highest graphics with the 760 if you don't mind it being choppy at times. I don't even think it has anything to do with the power of the gpu, but more or less that this was really one of the worst poorly optimized games ever made.


----------



## funnyman

Extreme settings at 1920x1200 resolution

GTX 570: Valley Engine
FPS: 27.6
Score: 1154
Min: 13.1
Max: 53.6

GTX 760: Valley Engine
FPS: 37.8
Score:1581
Min: 15.1
Max: 74.8

GTX 570: Heaven Engine
FPS: 20.3
Score: 512
Min: 6.5
Max: 43.1

GTX 760: Heaven Engine
FPS: 28.4
Score: 716
Min: 11.4
Max: 66.1

*Edit:* Something funny is going on, because I noticed not only does Bioshock look better now, but it looks like an entirely different game color wise and graphics wise. I've ran my 570 at ultra and I don't remember it looking as nice as this and it looks different. Do Newer graphics cards do something differently like better colors and better character models or shaders? Something is different and the game feels different now, and what I mean by that is the look and I don't think its just the Ultra graphics.


----------



## Thingol

The new Splinter Cell doesnt come out till the 20th of Aug


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> The new Splinter Cell doesnt come out till the 20th of Aug


I know that, but the code should still work instead of saying invalid like it was already used. I thought on the Nvidia's website it claims you can download the game right now and access the game on August 20th. Which means you should be able to download the game while you wait.









If it was only an error because of it not being ready for download just yet, wouldn't it say download not ready yet, instead of giving me a stupid error that says "invalid code". Invalid code makes it look like my codes in use.


----------



## Polska

Unigine Valley 1254/3404 SLI -> 82.2fps.

I need to spend a weekend tweaking and testing to squak out my max, but I am almost there

http://i.imgur.com/Ea2DDX0.jpg


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> I know that, but the code should still work instead of saying invalid like it was already used. I thought on the Nvidia's website it claims you can download the game right now and access the game on August 20th. Which means you should be able to download the game while you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was only an error because of it not being ready for download just yet, wouldn't it say download not ready yet, instead of giving me a stupid error that says "invalid code". Invalid code makes it look like my codes in use.


I don't think it works like that. I'm sure you should try again on the 20th or so. I'm sure the "invalid" is a placeholder since, like it has been mentioned, the game hasn't been released yet. I've yet to hear you can pre-download and wait to play on the day? Excuse my n00bness.


----------



## quakeandbake

760 coming on Thursday.

MSI 760 TF.

Hello fellow fellas









Might grab a R4 case. From your experience, it should fit?


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I don't think it works like that. I'm sure you should try again on the 20th or so. I'm sure the "invalid" is a placeholder since, like it has been mentioned, the game hasn't been released yet. I've yet to hear you can pre-download and wait to play on the day? Excuse my n00bness.


That is weak sauce if we have to literally wait until the 20th to start the download because that means the servers will most likely overload and will all get terrible download speeds.









Not to mention, that I wanted to verify my code works way before the 20th, because I don't want to find out that someone else has my code number on the day the games released. That means I'd probably be screwed out of playing the game for at least a day or even possibly a weak.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> That is weak sauce if we have to literally wait until the 20th to start the download because that means the servers will most likely overload and will all get terrible download speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, that I wanted to verify my code works way before the 20th, because I don't want to find out that someone else has my code number on the day the games released. That means I'd probably be screwed out of playing the game for at least a day or even possibly a weak.


You complain alot don't you?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> My system *idles = 59-60 Watts* with HDD and all fans spinning.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2.0*
> 
> So in general if Temp is set to 75C makes my VGA run Cooler and more efficient even with +12mv on GPU core.
> I understand this is not an Overclocking advise and I didn't discover something new,
> but I hereby confirm the Lower TDP and Temp limit is more power efficient without loosing performance(at list with my VGA).
> 
> Please consider I am not a professional so if i made a mistake don't


Great cards aren't they?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I have been reading a lots of reviews of this card:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> almost every review reach 1275Mhz boost clock
> 
> anyone have that card ??
> 
> I think it will be the one


I am getting 1280MHz as my max. And I have tried just about everything I think. My mem clock has gone way up though. I am at 1900MHz now.

So today I went through about a dozen or so tests through Unigen Heaven, and found my new OC, which surprisingly is strange to me. Its still 1280MHz Core, but 1900MHz mem. Upping my voltage literally does nothing for my OC. Maybe I am doing something wrong, but my card never gets over 104% Power, and still will faultier after 1300MHz. Temps never get over 63C.

Can someone explain why this is happening? I mean, I got a pretty beastly OC, but still it seems weird that more volts don't help this thang.

For now I guess 1280/1900 is okay. I will wait for a BIOS flash or a way to up my volts more. I will also test in game on BF3 with more core clock. Literally can't push my Memory too much more lol.


Stock

OC 1, 1260/1500 Thought to be stable.....

Final OC, 1280/1900, 1.2V, <63C

I will let y'all know how my BF3 experience goes. Can't wait to see how many frames I get more in there.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You complain alot don't you?


Do you not buy your own stuff? Did someone buy your graphics cards for you? I bought my graphics card with my own money, so I think I have a right to complain.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeandbake*
> 
> 760 coming on Thursday.
> 
> MSI 760 TF.
> 
> Hello fellow fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might grab a R4 case. From your experience, it should fit?


The Define R4 should fit any GPU since it has a removable drive cage.


----------



## thanos999

just payed for thisshould arrive thursday


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> That is weak sauce if we have to literally wait until the 20th to start the download because that means the servers will most likely overload and will all get terrible download speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, that I wanted to verify my code works way before the 20th, because I don't want to find out that someone else has my code number on the day the games released. That means I'd probably be screwed out of playing the game for at least a day or even possibly a weak.


You do not have to wait. The codes are already functional considering you also get Splinter Cell Conviction with it.
You have to register the promo code with Nvidia first. This will give you a code for the Uplay bundle.
If the code doesn't work on Nvidia's side, contact their support.
If it doesn't work on Uplay, contact their support.
Getting angry about it won't help. Getting support will


----------



## quakeandbake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The Define R4 should fit any GPU since it has a removable drive cage.


Ahh yeah that's right. Completely forgot about that.

I'm excited that Rise of the Triad 2013 comes out in a few hours and my card will be here soon! <3


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My system *idles = 59-60 Watts* with HDD and all fans spinning.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2.0*
> 
> 
> *Furmark Burn-in Test (400X300) 8XMSAA*
> No Overclocking factory default (Asic 68.2%)
> 
> (+0Mhz GPU / +0Mhz Memory)
> 
> *1189/3004* , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP67% = *232 - 235 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 26% load.
> Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
> *1202/3004* , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP71% = *239 - 241 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 27% load.
> 
> Overclocked (+117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory)
> 
> *1293/3602* , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 92%Power , TDP75%= *252 - 255 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.
> Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
> *1306/3602* , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 93%Power , TDP78% = *262 - 265 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.
> 
> The Wattage is in total.
> I have to say the behaviour is totally normal. As I increase OC the power consumption is increased accordingly.
> 
> *When* I used +12mv in GPU core ( +117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory) when VGA reached 80C
> ( I haven't change default TDP/Temp/Fan) it started to throttle off course, and I got *Vid1.170 and GPU Clock 1280MHz* !
> This made me think what "if".......
> Here are my "if" results.
> 
> Overclocked (+117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory TDP 87 , *Max Temp 75* , Prioritize TDP)
> 
> *1189/3602* , Vid1.100mv , 99%GPU load , 76%Power , TDP63%= *217 - 219 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 27% load.
> Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
> *1215/3602* , Vid1.125mv , 99%GPU load , 77%Power , TDP66%= *229 - 232 Watts* Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 26% load.
> -
> 
> -
> 
> *Unigine Valley Benchmark*
> To have a steady two cycle Valley run my settings had to be :
> *+12mv / + 91Mhz GPU / + 600Mhz Memory / TDP 87 , Max Temp 75 , Prioritize TDP*
> *GPU core was throttling from *1228 to 1280 MHz* Vid From *1.212mv To 1.162mv*
> Unigine Valley Score 1823
> Wattage Consumption was 5-8 % lower then usual.
> 
> *I have attached GPU-Z sensor Log file.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-UnigineValley .txt 55k .txt file
> 
> 
> -
> So in general if Temp is set to 75C makes my VGA run Cooler and more efficient even with +12mv on GPU core.
> I understand this is not an Overclocking advise and I didn't discover something new,
> but I hereby confirm the Lower TDP and Temp limit is more power efficient without loosing performance(at list with my VGA).
> 
> Please consider I am not a professional so if i made a mistake don't


Nice post, i like the way its written








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I have been reading a lots of reviews of this card:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> almost every review reach 1275Mhz boost clock
> 
> anyone have that card ??
> 
> I think it will be the one


Well OC is a lottery, but since temperature is a crucial factor of it, you have higher chances to get good OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Unigine Valley 1254/3404 SLI -> 82.2fps.
> 
> I need to spend a weekend tweaking and testing to squak out my max, but I am almost there
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ea2DDX0.jpg


Have you tweak nvidia drivers? Add to this high performance power option on windows and disable aero and all fancy looking stuff and try again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeandbake*
> 
> 760 coming on Thursday.
> 
> MSI 760 TF.
> 
> Hello fellow fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might grab a R4 case. From your experience, it should fit?


Hey welcome to our company







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Great cards aren't they?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting 1280MHz as my max. And I have tried just about everything I think. My mem clock has gone way up though. I am at 1900MHz now.
> 
> So today I went through about a dozen or so tests through Unigen Heaven, and found my new OC, which surprisingly is strange to me. Its still 1280MHz Core, but 1900MHz mem. Upping my voltage literally does nothing for my OC. Maybe I am doing something wrong, but my card never gets over 104% Power, and still will faultier after 1300MHz. Temps never get over 63C.
> 
> Can someone explain why this is happening? I mean, I got a pretty beastly OC, but still it seems weird that more volts don't help this thang.
> 
> For now I guess 1280/1900 is okay. I will wait for a BIOS flash or a way to up my volts more. I will also test in game on BF3 with more core clock. Literally can't push my Memory too much more lol.
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> OC 1, 1260/1500 Thought to be stable.....
> 
> Final OC, 1280/1900, 1.2V, <63C
> 
> I will let y'all know how my BF3 experience goes. Can't wait to see how many frames I get more in there.


Yeap its great GPU!
Why dont you set it to +12mV? You memory OC its great!! Mind sharing the bios your gpu is using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just payed for thisshould arrive thursday


Good buy, join us!

*Guys if you like attach in your signature our proud official club link, as in mine (code is posted in first post of this thread). Its good to spread it out







*


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Do you not buy your own stuff? Did someone buy your graphics cards for you? I bought my graphics card with my own money, so I think I have a right to complain.


Yep, I buy all my stuff. Seems to me though you are complaining about a free game that has not even been released yet. How about you give Nvidia and UBI soft some credit.


----------



## funnyman

It's working now and I think its because the stupid Nvidia website wanted me to use - between the Numbers which is dumb in my opinion. I never met a website that forced you to use 5646-3434-3434 between the numbers because they usually tell you just the numbers.









*Edit:* ***Ubisoft's website claims I can download Splinter Cell Blacklist right now and wait until its able to play on August 20th, yet I don't see any wheres where I can download the game. It's not in my gamelist and only Conviction is in my gameslist.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hey guys can anybody tell me how to use GPU boost 2.0

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hey guys can anybody tell me how to use GPU boost 2.0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Well there is no guide on how to use it, is a technology embedded on gtx7xx gpu series.
This boost 2.0 allows gpu it self to find the sweet spot of core Mhz boosting according to temp and power.
Allows for better temp control and higher core boost, when its possible than previous boost technology.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hey guys can anybody tell me how to use GPU boost 2.0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Set your power and temp targets to max and start overclocking. Increase core/memory frequency in small steps until you start getting throttle issues. Pretty simple really. Best why to notice throttle is to turn on gpu-z logs and run some games/ becnchmarks. Check the logs and look for any inconsistent drops.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Set your power and temp targets to max and start overclocking. Increase core/memory frequency in small steps until you start getting throttle issues. Pretty simple really. Best why to notice throttle is to turn on gpu-z logs and run some games/ becnchmarks. Check the logs and look for any inconsistent drops.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


sounds like a very good and simple explanation.

i've been holding off learning it. (just got my 1st GPU Boost card.) but might just try it now. TY!









Should nubs like me use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner?

Thanks


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> sounds like a very good and simple explanation.
> 
> i've been holding off learning it. (just got my 1st GPU Boost card.) but might just try it now. TY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should nubs like me use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner?
> 
> Thanks


Did EVGA come with its own overclock app like the MSI Gtx 760 did? MSI's overclock app overclocks the card up to like 1215 or 1219mhz on its own which is what like 180 or 200 mhz more than it's 1019mhz the MSI card was originally at?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Did EVGA come with its own overclock app like the MSI Gtx 760 did? MSI's overclock app overclocks the card up to like 1215 or 1219mhz on its own which is what like 180 or 200 mhz more than it's 1019mhz the MSI card was originally at?


EVGA has "Precision". MSI has "Afterburner". They have different GUI. But identical source code or maybe it's just more precise (sry np) to say they are both written by the same person.

But both EVGA and MSI have additional software. I believe that EVGA's software is a little more extensive. But MSI just came out with a nifty little tool. and i think ur referring to it.

was the Overclock App ur referring to is called, "MSI GAMING APP"?

Because if it is, that seems perfect for beginners. (It's a 1, 2, 3 style easy OC Tool.)

i saw it for the 1st time when the 760 was released. While researching which Make and Model 760 to purchase it stuck out as being to cool tool to have.

I was wondering if the MSI GAMING APP only worked on MSI cards. but i bet it works on all. I have a full backup so i can always experiment with practically anything if anyone needs to know. But if somebody else knows already, about MSI's GAMING APP compatibility with other brands, it would be nice to know.







i should GID before someone tells me to.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Set your power and temp targets to max and start overclocking. Increase core/memory frequency in small steps until you start getting throttle issues. Pretty simple really. Best why to notice throttle is to turn on gpu-z logs and run some games/ becnchmarks. Check the logs and look for any inconsistent drops.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a very good and simple explanation.
> 
> i've been holding off learning it. (just got my 1st GPU Boost card.) but might just try it now. TY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should nubs like me use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No problem. I prefer Precision, but I think it and Afterburner are based off of Rivatuner.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yeap its great GPU!
> Why dont you set it to +12mV? You memory OC its great!! Mind sharing the bios your gpu is using?


80.04.bf.00.1d?

Last night after playing a few minutes on BF3, I had a crash, so I up'd my voltage +12mV, then LOWERED my Core Clock 13MHz, and restarted. It was MORE stable, and now I run at 1290/1900. Will keep tweaking it, but really weird.

The reason for no Voltage increase is when I tried it the first time, it didn't help me, it actually dropped my Heaven score, then the next try after upping my core clock 13MHz, it failed. Weird.

Again, my GPU NEVER gets over 65C, and 104 Power, yet I can't increase my OC....?


----------



## funnyman

How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No problem. I prefer Precision, but I think it and Afterburner are based off of Rivatuner.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


cool. ty









sounds familiar... the following explains:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Alexey Nicolaychuk:] Currently RivaTuner core is powering MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision (X) only, I had partnership offers from other vendors but I simply have no time to work on so many projects at the same time. ASUS tried to promote their new ASUS GPU Tweak as RivaTuner based due to some odd reason, but it is not true, this tool is their own development. In the past RivaTuner core also powered HIS iTurbo and RightMark CPU Clock utility. Licensing of RivaTuner core is based on per-card royalty fees, which means that the vendor is paying me a few cents from each CD with software they are selling with graphics cards."

SOURCE



Alexey Nicolaychuk is listed as RivaTuner developer and i read he developed/ credited for both Afterburner and Precision. so i guess the above proves he did all three.









i'm not jealous. NOT! freaking genius!







(jk)

it's awesome knowing that they are pretty much the same program(s).

EVGA Precision didn't always have access to Voltage unlock. it was added late in 2012. as a result it didn't work as well for many even after it was added. but before that, MSI Afterburner was the obvious choice to make for sake of Voltage unlock option.

For now, idt it matters with GPU boost. (As far as unlocking Votage- u can't, right?) But the other software EVGA has; makes me want to jump ship bak onto Precision.

i started with Precision and leaped onto the Afterburner-ship for sake of Voltage unlock that Precision didn't always have. Before that, Precision was awesome and did a great job.

but i like the other software that EVGA has. monitoring stuff i guess. i think it is call Experience. It came out just as i initially jumped ship onto Afterburner.

sry for the long post. i'm ecstatic over my 1st Heaven 4.0 test results. On 760-SLI, Heaven Scales almost 2X compared to my old 560-ti-SLI test results. Unlike Valley which i 1st tried yesterday. it was not near 2X faster. i'll post results in a few.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?


If your temps are good you are fine. The limited voltage control Nvidia allows keeps people from burning up their card.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?


awesome ur fans quiet @100%! after reading dozens of 760 reviews i believe, the MSI 760 cards Fans are the quietest. i hope my EVGA are only a little louder. i haven't touched adjusting them yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If your temps are good you are fine. The limited voltage control Nvidia allows keeps people from burning up their card.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


awesome!

just watch for throttle issues, aye?









do or don't worry about Memory?

ty


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?
> 
> 
> 
> awesome ur fans quiet @100%! after reading dozens of 760 reviews i believe, the MSI 760 cards Fans are the quietest. i hope my EVGA are only a little louder. i haven't touched adjusting them yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If your temps are good you are fine. The limited voltage control Nvidia allows keeps people from burning up their card.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome!
> 
> just watch for throttle issues, aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do or don't worry about Memory?
> 
> ty
Click to expand...

Throttle issues and driver crashes with core. Memory usually presents with artifacting.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

i'm ecstatic over my 1st Heaven 4.0 test results. On 760-SLI, Heaven Scales almost 2X compared to my old 560-ti-SLI test results. Unlike Valley which i 1st tried yesterday. it was not near 2X faster.

Left: [email protected]______Right: [email protected]


SWEET!









wat an awesome investment. Now i can play so many more of the latest games; and soon to be released games; with plenty of eye-candy and have a high enough FPS to truly enjoy them!


----------



## Thingol

We have touch down!!!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?


Memory gave me an increase in 10fps in BF3, from 1600 to 1900. I can't push my core past ~1280-90.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> 
> 
> We have touch down!!!


I can't tell by that pic but did your box also feel like cheap recycled Material? I love the look of the box I got, but the box itself felt very cheaply made.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> How fast have you guys gotten your 760 to run? I am on MSI 760 and I just set mine to 1300mhz on Afterburner and I am watching it on gpuz which told me I have it at 1300mhz right now. Is that too high and I am risking killing the card or is that fine? I also have the fan running at 100 percent because I can barely even hear the fan running at that high because these fans on the MSI were built to withstand loud noises I guess. Whats the Memory thing? Should I try boosting that up? Did you got from 1500mhz memory to 1900mhz memory?


honestly you're really just limited to what temps the card will stand.
ramp the sucker up until the voltage is making it too hot for the fans to keep up.
look up the specs for max operating temperature so you know where you stand (obviously you don't want to go anywhere close to that hot but you'll at least have a baseline)


----------



## demoralized

Nvm. Read title wrong. I'm a dumbass.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> 
> 
> We have touch down!!!


Great choice MSI GTX 760 !

I Just finish testing a graphically super demanding game.
I used GPU- Z Log. I played for 45min.
My Gigabyte GTX 760 never exceeded 63C / Fan <=49 % .
For a couple of second maxed 64C but fan remained <=49% .
Ambient temperature was 32.4C .

I have to mention my PC case is 9-10 years old.
It's so old i have forgoten when i bought it !
The manufacturer is "SUN", this is it's logo ?!
It's a tower with 2X left side fans and 1X top fan, all 8 X 8cm.
I had to replace fans 3 years ago.
I am planing to replace all fans with newer more efficient.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> 
> 
> We have touch down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell by that pic but did your box also feel like cheap recycled Material? I love the look of the box I got, but the box itself felt very cheaply made.
Click to expand...

Yeah the box my Titan came in was pretty bad too. Almost sent the card back because of it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnyman

There's only a few games I've actually ran into that I notice that this gpu struggles with but when I use the word struggle I'm probably using it incorrectly because I'm talking about maxing the graphics out at 1920x1200, and one of those games is Sleeping Dogs. For some reason that game doesn't like this gpu. I have Sleeping Dogs maxed out right now because visually its one of the most beautiful pc games I've seen, but I had to shut off Vertical Sync because that was killing my FPS for some reason. So now I have to deal with screen tearing.









Not only is Sleeping Dogs a beautiful looking game, but I think that its a pretty fun game in the Triad type Mafia style game. Does anyone know if Sleeping Dogs is going to get a sequel? Did it sell good enough?


----------



## funnyman

I might buy another MSI 760 if anyone knows if a 700 or 750 watts powersupply is fine for a sli hack on a *ASUS M4A79XTD EVO*. Do sli hacks work on this Motherboard? How simple is a sli-hack? Is that just downloading hacked drivers? Or do you think that two graphics card on this motherboard will add too much weight and could potentially hurt the Motherboard?


----------



## Thingol

Any tips on things I should tweak right out the box and yes the box was pretty awful but it was inside a sturdy newegg box thank goodness.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Any tips on things I should tweak right out the box and yes the box was pretty awful but it was inside a sturdy newegg box thank goodness.


If you got the MSI GTX 760 then it came with a disc that allows for you to have a MSI Game app to instantly overclock in a safe manner to bring a 1019mhz to 1215mhz. You probably won't need the overclock for most games tho, unless you play Sleeping dogs then I'd recommend using the overclock app for MSI.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hey guys can anybody tell me how to use GPU boost 2.0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> Set your power and temp targets to max and start overclocking. Increase core/memory frequency in small steps until you start getting throttle issues. Pretty simple really. Best why to notice throttle is to turn on gpu-z logs and run some games/ becnchmarks. Check the logs and look for any inconsistent drops.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help but where can I set those things I'm just a total noob when it comes to OCing anything really and I thought it did the OCing itself after sitting those targets and thanks for your help

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks for your help but where can I set those things I'm just a total noob when it comes to OCing anything really and I thought it did the OCing itself after sitting those targets and thanks for your help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


i'm the most n00b at it.









try the following vid.






(i haven't watched much of it yet. but wat i did briefly glance at looked like a good start. about half way (Edit: just 35 seconds) in he gets into step by step while using the Heaven Benchmark. that's wat caught my eye. DL Heaven at http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/. And EVGA Precision for those without yet http://www.evga.com/precision/.)

GL update me on ur progress.









Edit 1: A much better vid with the latest version Precision and GTX 760:


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> There's only a few games I've actually ran into that I notice that this gpu struggles with but when I use the word struggle I'm probably using it incorrectly because I'm talking about maxing the graphics out at 1920x1200, and one of those games is Sleeping Dogs. For some reason that game doesn't like this gpu. I have Sleeping Dogs maxed out right now because visually its one of the most beautiful pc games I've seen, but I had to shut off Vertical Sync because that was killing my FPS for some reason. So now I have to deal with screen tearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Sleeping Dogs a beautiful looking game, but I think that its a pretty fun game in the Triad type Mafia style game. Does anyone know if Sleeping Dogs is going to get a sequel? Did it sell good enough?


I'm playing Sleeping Dogs at 1080p with everything on max wihout AA and I'm getting constant 60 FPS.

So, I just bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 and my voltage is locked with every program, I cant increase. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I'm playing Sleeping Dogs at 1080p with everything on max wihout AA and I'm getting constant 60 FPS.
> 
> So, I just bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 and my voltage is locked with every program, I cant increase. Is there any way to fix this?


What's the voltage at right now? It ain't goin over 1.212v without a hardmod.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What's the voltage at right now? It ain't goin over 1.212v without a hardmod.


The problem is that is doesn't go higher 1.2, it never reaches 1.212, and I'm having difficulty overclocking.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> The problem is that is doesn't go higher 1.2, it never reaches 1.212, and I'm having difficulty overclocking.


I think Rev 2.0 is completely locked.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think Rev 2.0 is completely locked.


Well, crap.

Perhaps I could flash the rev1 BIOS?


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I'm playing Sleeping Dogs at 1080p with everything on max wihout AA and I'm getting constant 60 FPS.
> 
> So, I just bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 and my voltage is locked with every program, I cant increase. Is there any way to fix this?


So, my Amd Phenom CPU is holding my fps back? Am I bottlenecking or something? I was led to believe that a 760 wouldn't be too powerful for my Phenom, but I think it might be bottlenecking because in some other games it feels like the game plays weird like in Splinter Cell Conviction where it says I have a constant 60fps but the gameplay feels weird. It's hard to explain it but something isn't right with my rig, and i don't think its the gpu, but maybe my cpu is too weak for my gpu?


----------



## Spamfree

I have no ideia, but for reference, I'm using a i5 [email protected]


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I have no ideia, but for reference, I'm using a i5 [email protected]


Have my phenom overclocked to 3.8ghz, or so claims my control panel. Tho, I'm sure there's a quality difference between an intel and amd at 3.8ghz.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> So, my Amd Phenom CPU is holding my fps back? Am I bottlenecking or something? I was led to believe that a 760 wouldn't be too powerful for my Phenom, but I think it might be bottlenecking because in some other games it feels like the game plays weird like in Splinter Cell Conviction where it says I have a constant 60fps but the gameplay feels weird. It's hard to explain it but something isn't right with my rig, and i don't think its the gpu, but maybe my cpu is too weak for my gpu?


Sleeping dogs runs better on AMD. If you are concerned about performance in that one game, then you might have done a little more research on what card to buy.


----------



## Spamfree

Well, I might have a poor memory but the game seemed to run really well. o.0

Anyway, does anyone know a tool to modify the bios of the GTX 760? NiBiTor does seem to be compatible with it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Well, I might have a poor memory but the game seemed to run really well. o.0
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know a tool to modify the bios of the GTX 760? NiBiTor does seem to be compatible with it.


I am not saying that it will not run well, just probably not the way funnyman thinks it should run with the settings he is using. The 760 will not run every game at 1080 maxed. Not even a Titan can do that. If it runs like crap, turn some settings down instead of complaining about it.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I'm playing Sleeping Dogs at 1080p with everything on max wihout AA and I'm getting constant 60 FPS.
> 
> So, I just bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 and my voltage is locked with every program, I cant increase. Is there any way to fix this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> The problem is that is doesn't go higher 1.2, it never reaches 1.212, and I'm having difficulty overclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I have no ideia, but for reference, I'm using a i5 [email protected]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Well, I might have a poor memory but the game seemed to run really well. o.0
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know a tool to modify the bios of the GTX 760? NiBiTor does seem to be compatible with it.


I am finding that the card won't OC voltage well. You will get lots of mem OC though. Not a lot of core clock. :/

~1300/1900 here.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I am finding that the card won't OC voltage well. You will get lots of mem OC though. Not a lot of core clock. :/
> 
> ~1300/1900 here.


Have you tested that OC? I'm pretty sure I wasn't able to get high without crashing, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Have you tested that OC? I'm pretty sure I wasn't able to get high without crashing, I'll try again tomorrow.


Try the 40 step tut mentioned a few pages back.
Keep your volts the same.
Get MSI Afterburner 3 Beta 11.
Test on Heaven 4.
Push your core clock first, then back it off one or two notches, then push your mem OC, then try both at varying slightly notches. I got lucky. Probably a top 5% chip.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Try the 40 step tut mentioned a few pages back.
> Keep your volts the same.
> Get MSI Afterburner 3 Beta 11.
> Test on Heaven 4.
> Push your core clock first, then back it off one or two notches, then push your mem OC, then try both at varying slightly notches. I got lucky. Probably a top 5% chip.


Ok, I'll do that.
One last question, which drivers are you using? 326.41 beta?


----------



## Caz

326.19

Wow, looks like they released new drivers again. I usually wait a month or two to update drivers. Updating them ALL the time isn't too good for your card.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 326.19
> 
> Wow, looks like they released new drivers again. I usually wait a month or two to update drivers. Updating them ALL the time isn't too good for your card.


Yeah, loads of people reporting performance improvements (specially on BF3), but some said their OCs weren't as stable.
I maybe rollback to 320.49, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Tiarnon

Hey all, been browsing this site for a while, made a member name finally a while back and just recently bought an EVGA GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooling. Thought I'd get on here to post my results with it. My overclocking results have found me at 1110 Mhz rock stable in the card. Heaven is a ball-breaker. I'm stable in Kombustor and other benchmark programs, but Heaven brings it to its knees at anything more. My memory I have overclocked to 1802 Mhz, a 600 Mhz increase over stock. I can go higher on this as well, but I wasn't nearly as interested in memory speed as I was core speed. Idle temp on the core is 31C, with load coming in at 67C at 1228Mhz Boost frequency. The card does have coil whine, but either I've adapted to it or after doing some burn in runs it got a bit better.

Excluding heaven, I've ran Kombustor at 1200Mhz core with 1319 Mhz boost frequency. YEAH. If only Heaven wasn't so murderous.

Any other information I should post about the 760? Any tips or recommendations from anybody? Still feels funny being on team green.


----------



## Ziggaz21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just payed for thisshould arrive thursday


Me too!! But i have to wait until Monday -_-


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Getting mine on Friday according to UPS tracking....thinking of getting some new 2133MHz RAM to compliment it...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Getting mine on Friday according to UPS tracking....thinking of getting some new 2133MHz RAM to compliment it...


Got these, easy setup -> choose profile 1 on gibagyte mb and done!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Got these, easy setup -> choose profile 1 on gibagyte mb and done!


Pretty much all XMP RAM is like that,









I'm looking at some Geil stuff, 2133 @ C11, only £49.99 for 8GB too..great price...









Although I did just see these...Corsair warranty is well worth it. And they are slightly faster than the others I was looking at.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Pretty much all XMP RAM is like that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at some Geil stuff, 2133 @ C11, only £49.99 for 8GB too..great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I did just see these...Corsair warranty is well worth it. And they are slightly faster than the others I was looking at.


OFC but i told you that cause you have gigabyte z77 mb too so these will play out of the box without issues









Prefer 2400Mhz if you can, you ll get ~0.5FPS more
















BTW i bought these kingston for 54GBP 4 months ago.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> I'm playing Sleeping Dogs at 1080p with everything on max wihout AA and I'm getting constant 60 FPS.
> 
> So, I just bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev2.0 and my voltage is locked with every program, I cant increase. Is there any way to fix this?


i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!

its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!

are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!
> 
> its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!
> 
> are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


So can you increase voltage? If so, sorry for the wrong information. I am just going off something I heard, as I do not have the card.


----------



## thanos999

its arrived less than 24hrs for delivery  but im not installing yet im waiting for a new 1000w psu caus my current psu is a bit underpowerd for it after doing a psu calculation and i went for a 1000w psu to futchor proof my rig and possibly go sli in the futchor it from the same company so should take less than 24hrs delivery


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> its arrived less than 24hrs for delivery  but im not installing yet im waiting for a new 1000w psu caus my current psu is a bit underpowerd for it after doing a psu calculation and i went for a 1000w psu to futchor proof my rig and possibly go sli in the futchor it from the same company so should take less than 24hrs delivery


Looks great! Love that card design.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not saying that it will not run well, just probably not the way funnyman thinks it should run with the settings he is using. The 760 will not run every game at 1080 maxed. Not even a Titan can do that. If it runs like crap, turn some settings down instead of complaining about it.


Titan is a 1 grand card, it better be maxing out current games out at 1920x1200.









That EVGA card is quite sexy, but I buy things for how their rated and I think most people are saying MSI over Evga.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!
> 
> its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!
> 
> are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


I'm using Gigabyte OC GURU II and afterburner to check the voltage, it never goes higher than 1.2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Titan is a 1 grand card, it better be maxing out current games out at 1920x1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That EVGA card is quite sexy, but I buy things for how their rated and I think most people are saying MSI over Evga.


Well the Titan doesn't, so that is why I say complaining about a few settings not being able to be maxed with a sub $300 card is really nothing to complain about.









And no, EVGA if anything is the best Nvidia card supplier. MSI, Asus and Gigabyte are all about the same level.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well the Titan doesn't, so that is why I say complaining about a few settings not being able to be maxed with a sub $300 card is really nothing to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, EVGA if anything is the best Nvidia card supplier. MSI, Asus and Gigabyte are all about the same level.


thats why i went for evga caus off reputation and the warranty i was going to get the 4gb version but people said it is a wast off money just hop they are right?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> thats why i went for evga caus off reputation and the warranty i was going to get the 4gb version but people said it is a wast off money just hop they are right?


Yeah, 4GB is a waste with GK104 based cards. (GTX670,680,760.770)


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> thats why i went for evga caus off reputation and the warranty i was going to get the 4gb version but people said it is a wast off money just hop they are right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well the Titan doesn't, so that is why I say complaining about a few settings not being able to be maxed with a sub $300 card is really nothing to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, EVGA if anything is the best Nvidia card supplier. MSI, Asus and Gigabyte are all about the same level.


I also chose EVGA based upon the reputation of the warranty. Based upon posts in this thread, the MSI cards do overclock better, but with my SLi setup, overclocking only gives a 5-10% improvement and I already have excellent FPS, so I see no reason to overclock as it is.

My conclusion is....

Max overclock... get the MSI card.
Max warranty... get an EVGA one.

Either way you cannot go wrong.


----------



## joshdaguru

Hey guys so I joined this thread a few weeks ago and filled out the survey but was too lazy to post my oc/valley benchmarks.

I have the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0.

The oc using evga precision is +115 on the core and +475 on the memory. From what I've been reading this seems to be in the upper tier of overclocks. In games my core actually stays at a constant 1329 MHz.
I set my power target to 110% (max) and my temp target to 79°.

In games the card has never hit 70°. And pretty much maxes out every game at 1080p.

I will be posting some gpuz screenies and valley benchmarks later.


----------



## Spamfree

Puting the memory at 1900 really screwed with windows 7, the card looked like it had fried, it wouldn't even boot in safe mode. Tried with a Ubuntu live cd I had around and it booted fine. :\
Anyway, reinstalled windows and all is fine. I'll try using the stable drivers and lowering the OC.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshdaguru*
> 
> Hey guys so I joined this thread a few weeks ago and filled out the survey but was too lazy to post my oc/valley benchmarks.
> 
> I have the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0.
> 
> The oc using evga precision is +115 on the core and +475 on the memory. From what I've been reading this seems to be in the upper tier of overclocks. In games my core actually stays at a constant 1329 MHz.
> I set my power target to 110% (max) and my temp target to 79°.
> 
> In games the card has never hit 70°. And pretty much maxes out every game at 1080p.
> 
> I will be posting some gpuz screenies and valley benchmarks later.


Impressive. Your screen shots will be good to see.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So can you increase voltage? If so, sorry for the wrong information. I am just going off something I heard, as I do not have the card.


only the extra .12 but it works

nah no biggie we are all trying to help!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!
> 
> its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!
> 
> are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


how high can u take core speed to which is stable .


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!
> 
> its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!
> 
> are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


I have it also great cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshdaguru*
> 
> Hey guys so I joined this thread a few weeks ago and filled out the survey but was too lazy to post my oc/valley benchmarks.
> 
> I have the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0.
> 
> The oc using evga precision is +115 on the core and +475 on the memory. From what I've been reading this seems to be in the upper tier of overclocks. In games my core actually stays at a constant 1329 MHz.
> I set my power target to 110% (max) and my temp target to 79°.
> 
> In games the card has never hit 70°. And pretty much maxes out every game at 1080p.
> 
> I will be posting some gpuz screenies and valley benchmarks later.


I have the same results even with my horrible case and its air flow


----------



## boldenc

not all 700 series will accept the +12mV voltage increase. To make sure the voltage is applied, check with GPU-Z the VDDC, it should report 1.2120v if the card accepts the increase.

still not sure what exactly the reason for some cards doesn't accept the increase, I got 2 cards 760, one card is locked to 1.2000v and doesn't go above and one card accept the increase. both same models, same brands and same bios.

Also according to overclocking stability, it is a bit tricky with the 700 series, to make sure your overclock is 100% stable run the unigine heaven benchmark for 5 hours.
If you can run the ungine heaven benchmark without crash for 5 hours, your card is 100% stable.
If you can pass the benchmark for 30min ~ 1 hour, the card is 98% stable and it will rarely or never crash while gaming but still not 100% stable.

for VRAM OC, you may not get crashes or artifacts and everything will looks fine including bench scores but you may get some hiccups or slow downs while moving in games or while benching, that's a sign of unstable VRAM OC.

These observations I noticed while testing 3x 760 and 2x 770


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> not all 700 series will accept the +12mV voltage increase. To make sure the voltage is applied, check with GPU-Z the VDDC, it should report 1.2120v if the card accepts the increase.
> 
> still not sure what exactly the reason for some cards doesn't accept the increase, I got 2 cards 760, one card is locked to 1.2000v and doesn't go above and one card accept the increase. both same models, same brands and same bios.
> 
> Also according to overclocking stability, it is a bit tricky with the 700 series, to make sure your overclock is 100% stable run the unigine heaven benchmark for 5 hours.
> If you can run the ungine heaven benchmark without crash for 5 hours, your card is 100% stable.
> If you can pass the benchmark for 30min ~ 1 hour, the card is 98% stable.
> 
> These observations I noticed while testing 3x 760 and 2x 770


Looks like I'm one of the unlucky ones


----------



## GTR Mclaren

But your card reach 1293 xD that is a great OC


----------



## boldenc

GPU Clock 1280 ~ 1293 is already great for GTX 760's, run some games and test the stability









something also I noticed, the good GPU's are voltage locked, so I think your ASIC quality is over 81%, maybe it is a way to limit the OC on the cards so the good GPU's don't get more boost and stay at 1.200v, not sure about that but seems like it is, as my low ASIC quality card is unlocked while the higher ASIC quality card is locked.


----------



## funnyman

Is there a section to this website where I can list my gtx 570 for sale?


----------



## valkeriefire

Yes but you need 35 rep to be able to sell something. Try Craigslist or eBay.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> how high can u take core speed to which is stable .


um to be honest i have to sit down and play with it cause i literally said im gonna see if the memory can do 7ghz so i took it straight there....i want to see if it can do 1300 on the core and took it there lol ran heaven back to back to back to back .......then been playing for over a week now and no crashes....i honestly have to push it as hard as i can


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Yes but you need 35 rep to be able to sell something. Try Craigslist or eBay.


Alright thanks, I have it up on craigslist right now because Ebay takes a percent and I rather keep the full percent. I have the GV-N570OC-13I up for 60 bucks but might go a little lower. Do you think 60 bucks is a good starting price for a 3 year old graphics card? It's still a pretty good graphics card and i think I seen these being sold on ebay for 90 plus bucks still.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Alright thanks, I have it up on craigslist right now because Ebay takes a percent and I rather keep the full percent. I have the GV-N570OC-13I up for 60 bucks but might go a little lower. Do you think 60 bucks is a good starting price for a 3 year old graphics card? It's still a pretty good graphics card and i think I seen these being sold on ebay for 90 plus bucks still.


That seems a bit low to me, I sold my 3 year old gtx 460's a month ago for $70 each on Kijiji (Canadian equivalent to craigslist). Idk the value of a 570 but if I were you I'd try for around $100+. I'd buy it in a heartbeat for $60.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> That seems a bit low to me, I sold my 3 year old gtx 460's a month ago for $70 each on Kijiji (Canadian equivalent to craigslist). Idk the value of a 570 but if I were you I'd try for around $100+. I'd buy it in a heartbeat for $60.


The cards old tho.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> The cards old tho.


I was able to sell a 6870 for 90 euro, I'm sure you can sell a 570 for more.


----------



## valkeriefire

Yeah, $60 is a steal for that GPU. You should be able to get more, but at $60 it should sell really fast.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Yeah, $60 is a steal for that GPU. You should be able to get more, but at $60 it should sell really fast.


I offered it to my brother 20 bucks the other day, but he refused it even tho it destroys his 8800gts 320mb card that was originally mine. His whole gaming rig used to be mine.









Besides the fact that you have to take in consider gas money, since the person is going to have to come to me. So, I think 60 bucks is fair especially since I don't know what part of the state they are coming from.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have the same exact card as you....760 gigabyte Rev. 2.0!!
> 
> its not locked ...i can do easy 1300 core 7ghz mem without a problem havent even tried to push it ! im using the latest EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 Nvidia drivers 320.49 ...let me know if you need help!
> 
> are you using GPUZ to read voltage ?


My Gigabyte Rev2.0 also adds +12mv to GPU core.
If you like read my post 781 is very thorough.
I am using latest beta Afterburner and 320.49 drivers.
What is the ASIC % of your card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshdaguru*
> 
> Hey guys so I joined this thread a few weeks ago and filled out the survey but was too lazy to post my oc/valley benchmarks.
> 
> I have the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0.
> 
> The oc using evga precision is +115 on the core and +475 on the memory. From what I've been reading this seems to be in the upper tier of overclocks. In games my core actually stays at a constant 1329 MHz.
> I set my power target to 110% (max) and my temp target to 79°.
> 
> In games the card has never hit 70°. And pretty much maxes out every game at 1080p.
> 
> I will be posting some gpuz screenies and valley benchmarks later.


What is your cards ASIC % ?
Can you add +12mv on GPU core?
You can read post 781 and compare!

I am very happy to read all Gigabyte owners get OC near or over 1300MHz with very low temps.
Lets test this OCs if they are 100% 24/7 stady.

The GPU Boost 2 is really very smart.
It pushes the GPU to its limits only when is really needing.
I played a 4 years old game (max everything) for 40min with Adaptive sync ON and Max OC.
Gpu-z log recorded max temp ~59C and TDP54% GPU core never maxed OC.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> My Gigabyte Rev2.0 also adds +12mv to GPU core.
> If you like read my post 781 is very thorough.
> I am using latest beta Afterburner and 320.49 drivers.
> What is the ASIC % of your card?
> What is your cards ASIC % ?
> Can you add +12mv on GPU core?
> You can read post 781 and compare!
> 
> I am very happy to read all Gigabyte owners get OC near or over 1300MHz with very low temps.
> Lets test this OCs if they are 100% 24/7 stady.
> 
> The GPU Boost 2 is really very smart.
> It pushes the GPU to its limits only when is really needing.
> I played a 4 years old game (max everything) for 40min with Adaptive sync ON and Max OC.
> Gpu-z log recorded max temp ~59C and TDP54% GPU core never maxed OC.


im sitting at 77% asic ! the Core is solid as a rock! but the mem i have to lower it a bit for BF3 (historically BF3 is the game for me to test memory , for some reason it will show flaws FAST)


----------



## criminal

Hey guys, I am about to put my 760 up for sale. My Classified will be here tomorrow. The card is not even a week old and I have not even registered the card yet.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/va47m/



Best Valley run. I ran that with Core boost speed at 1254 and memory at 7200.

Memory overclocks well if I leave the core low, otherwise it runs 1300+ boost on core without issue.









ASIC is 78.6%

If any of you are interested, just let me know. I will post back with a link to the for sell thread when it is up. Probably looking at something like $215 plus shipping.

Thanks


----------



## Spamfree

Yep, 1293/3602 seems to be the highest I'll get, seems pretty stable so far.

EDIT:
Some results:

Stock (1228/1502) Max temp: 66ºC


OC with stock volt (1293/1802) Max temp: 70ºC


----------



## ilovecats

I got a Gigabyte 760 GC. It has that annoying boot up bios info display which delays the boot by a a few seconds. Is there ( or will there ever be) a tool to remove this? Thanks.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Yep, 1293/3602 seems to be the highest I'll get, seems pretty stable so far.
> 
> EDIT:
> Some results:
> 
> Stock (1228/1502) Max temp: 66ºC
> 
> 
> OC with stock volt (1293/1802) Max temp: 70ºC


I got mine to 1900MHz mem, but still, very good man. You got yourself a top 10% card there.


----------



## valkeriefire

Those are awesome scores, it makes me feel like my cards suck. I have to tell myself I still have an awesome setup. I've been adding ton of mods to skyrim, going WAY past 2GB of RAM. Despite all the mods there is hardly any noticeable change in gameplay. I think 2GB is fine for me.


----------



## qzyxya

For some reason, when I try to launch afterburner it just turns up blank. Any way to fix this? I've tried both the beta and the normal version


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Got a nice little package from UPS..




























Morning coffee and new gear, great way to start the day:


----------



## Ziggaz21

In!!!!
Came today


----------



## boldenc

overclocking the memory clocks on the GTX760 will lead to better performance overall comparing to core clocks, I would get higher scores with 1293/1852 than 1320/1752

1320/1752 test



1293/1852 test


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hey guys how do I know the ASIC of my card?


----------



## Spamfree

So I've been trying some drivers and here's the results:

Modified 314.22 (Some people say that this is the most stable driver)


2nd run


320.49


Another run


326.41


Unfortunately 326.41 crashes with OC(other people complain of the same problem), so I reverted to 320.49.

*Don't go to 326.41 if you intend to OC.*


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> im sitting at 77% asic ! the Core is solid as a rock! but the mem i have to lower it a bit for BF3 (historically BF3 is the game for me to test memory , for some reason it will show flaws FAST)


Very Hight OC !
Your ASIC is above average, Can you add +12mv on GPU core ?
My Gigabyte GTX760 in Unigine Valley is stable 1280MHzGPU / 1800MHz MEM (Post #781)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovecats*
> 
> I got a Gigabyte 760 GC. It has that annoying boot up bios info display which delays the boot by a a few seconds. Is there ( or will there ever be) a tool to remove this? Thanks.


I haven't notice any "boot" bios info.
In my next reboot i will by thorough .

What OS you have ?
What is your ASIC %. can you add +12mv on GPU Core ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I got mine to 1900MHz mem, but still, very good man. You got yourself a top 10% card there.


This is almost +30% OC in memory !

Memory OC is helping more in Anti-aliasing as I have noticed.
Please correct me if i am wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> overclocking the memory clocks on the GTX760 will lead to better performance overall comparing to core clocks, I would get higher scores with 1293/1852 than 1320/1752
> 
> 1320/1752 test
> 
> 1293/1852 test


Defiantly the difference is obvious, but try with games as I have done this days.
I get mixed results .
Not all games benefit from memory OC.
other benefit more from GPU core OC.

I noticed heavy AA gaming benefits if Memory is OC to max stable.
At least with my system this is what i have concluded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hey guys how do I know the ASIC of my card?


Download GPU-Z, run it and click top left corner icon.
You will see the drop-down menu, Click Read ASIC Quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> So I've been trying some drivers and here's the results:
> 
> Modified 314.22 (Some people say that this is the most stable driver)
> 2nd run
> 320.49
> Another run
> 326.41
> Unfortunately 326.41 crashes with OC(other people complain of the same problem), so I reverted to 320.49.
> 
> *Don't go to 326.41 if you intend to OC.*


Thank You for Testing and warning !








In games though it may be another story...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Can't seem to get my PC to get past the POST screen/BIOS splash with the 760...can anyone offer any advice? Works fine with my 5870 and with iGPU.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Can't seem to get my PC to get past the POST screen/BIOS splash with the 760...can anyone offer any advice? Works fine with my 5870 and with iGPU.


Update your motherboard bios if possible. The GTX760 has a UEFI bios and will not work correctly with some motherboards without a bios update.


----------



## Zvejniex

Gainward blow or gigabyte new rev for sli in bad ventilated case?
And does gainward have black or brown pcb? Not talking about the phantom.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Very Hight OC !
> Your ASIC is above average, Can you add +12mv on GPU core ?
> My Gigabyte GTX760 in Unigine Valley is stable 1280MHzGPU / 1800MHz MEM (Post #781)
> I haven't notice any "boot" bios info.
> In my next reboot i will by thorough .
> 
> What OS you have ?
> What is your ASIC %. can you add +12mv on GPU Core ?
> This is almost +30% OC in memory !
> 
> Memory OC is helping more in Anti-aliasing as I have noticed.
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Defiantly the difference is obvious, but try with games as I have done this days.
> I get mixed results .
> Not all games benefit from memory OC.
> other benefit more from GPU core OC.
> 
> I noticed heavy AA gaming benefits if Memory is OC to max stable.
> At least with my system this is what i have concluded.
> Download GPU-Z, run it and click top left corner icon.
> You will see the drop-down menu, Click Read ASIC Quality
> Thank You for Testing and warning !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games though it may be another story...


just got Valley.....i will go to town when i come back home!


----------



## Gerbacio

Untitled.png 22k .png file


best i can do for now +100 core i believe it boosted to 1332 and mem +650!

ill do some more later..this was pushing it and the wife is gonna kill me lol


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Untitled.png 22k .png file
> 
> 
> best i can do for now +100 core i believe it boosted to 1332 and mem +650!
> 
> ill do some more later..this was pushing it and the wife is gonna kill me lol


Awesome score! Break the 50's


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Untitled.png 22k .png file
> 
> 
> best i can do for now +100 core i believe it boosted to 1332 and mem +650!
> 
> ill do some more later..this was pushing it and the wife is gonna kill me lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome score! Break the 50's


It truly is astonishing we are able to push these cards to these limits for only ~$250. 2 years ago you couldn't do this for $600.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome score! Break the 50's


Great score!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Oh men I hope my "future" card (Im just waiting for a 240$ deal) clocks like that

my last 3 cards have been horrible overclockers...XFX, MSI, EVGA...lets hope Gigabyte save me xD


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Got the PC booting by updating the BIOS, this card is awesome! Little powerhouse!









Can max out Borderlands 2 @ 1440p with PhysX on Medium with smooth as butter frames, my 5870 struggled to keep 70FPS~ on Medium @ 1080p.


----------



## Zvejniex

Can someone please do a bf3 mp run? Max out.


----------



## stickg1

So I had trouble with my first ACX SC, EVGA sent me a replacement, I got it yesterday. My first and dead card had a 81.5% ASIC, max stable clocks 1241/1850 @ 1.212v. My second card has a lower ASIC 76.5%, higher max core yet lower memory, 1280/1800 and wont accept the +12mV boost. I just got finished putting on the uni-block. Max temp folding 38C, max temp gaming 42C


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Got the PC booting by updating the BIOS, this card is awesome! Little powerhouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can max out Borderlands 2 @ 1440p with PhysX on Medium with smooth as butter frames, my 5870 struggled to keep 70FPS~ on Medium @ 1080p.


Good deal! Glad you got it working.


----------



## Spamfree

Ok, so I think I found the max I can reach, anything higher seems to get a system lockup or driver crash.

Stock 1150(1228)/1502
Temp after 1 min in idle: 33 ºC
Max temp: 64 ºC



OC'ed 1240(1306)/1900
Temp after 1 min in idle: 32 ºC
Max temp: 67 ºC



Using drivers 320.49.

EDIT: Just realized this card is very slightly beating some 770 at stock. YAY.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

My ASIC quality is 74% is that good or bad?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> My ASIC quality is 74% is that good or bad?


That sounds normal since most of the scores in the original post (OP) are in the mid-70s.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just installed evga precession x will post how far I can go once I know how


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> My ASIC quality is 74% is that good or bad?


yeah, its normal, I have 76.5%


----------



## thanos999

finally got the rig back together with the evga 760gtx acx and my new evga supernova 1000 g2 gold power supply will post pics tomorrow and benchmarks still got a few teething problems to sort out like getting ride off airbubles in the watercooling and putting all the harddrives in the right order ect ect ect


----------



## ilovecats

Quote:


> I haven't notice any "boot" bios info.
> In my next reboot i will by thorough .
> 
> What OS you have ?
> What is your ASIC %. can you add +12mv on GPU Core ?


My card displays the "Nvidia GTX 760 blah blah copyright 2013" info before the motherboard bios posts. It's annoying because it turns my 9 second boot time to like 12.









Its ASIC is 75.7% and yes it does accept the +12mv.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovecats*
> It's annoying because it turns my 9 second boot time to like 12.


First world problems









Sorry just kidding


----------



## Zvejniex

Does reference gainward blow style fan has black pcb or brown? this might be a deal breaker if its brown.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Gainward blow or gigabyte new rev for sli in bad ventilated case?
> And does gainward have black or brown pcb? Not talking about the phantom.


My Gigabyte GTX 760 Winforce 3X (Rev2.0) Has Black PCB .
Search the internet for Rev2.0 you find images and videos....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> best i can do for now +100 core i believe it boosted to 1332 and mem +650!
> 
> ill do some more later..this was pushing it and the wife is gonna kill me lol


Very High OC !
Use GPU-Z to log your readings.

Your Unigine score Rocks..
Keep your GPU cool to have your wife also cool. !
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Oh men I hope my "future" card (Im just waiting for a 240$ deal) clocks like that
> 
> my last 3 cards have been horrible overclockers...XFX, MSI, EVGA...lets hope Gigabyte save me xD


Wish you best of luck .
All Gigabyte owner so far hit near 1300MHz GPU core clocks !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Ok, so I think I found the max I can reach, anything higher seems to get a system lockup or driver crash.
> 
> Stock 1150(1228)/1502
> Temp after 1 min in idle: 33 ºC
> Max temp: 64 ºC
> 
> OC'ed 1240(1306)/1900
> Temp after 1 min in idle: 32 ºC
> Max temp: 67 ºC
> 
> Using drivers 320.49.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this card is very slightly beating some 770 at stock. YAY.


*Really reaches GTX770 in stock ?*
Can you be more specific ?

How much +MHz is your GPU core when OC ?
I have +117MHz 100% srable in Games.
But in Unigine Valley +104MHz
The +12mv is unlocked for me but I haven't benefited by applying +12mv so I keep my GPU core at stock (1.200mv)
My OC Using drivers 320.49


Spoiler: Here my OC



(+0Mhz GPU / +0Mhz Memory)
1189/3004 , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP67% = 232 - 235 Watts Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 26% load.
Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
1202/3004 , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 84%Power , TDP71% = 239 - 241 Watts Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 27% load.
*Overclocked (+117Mhz GPU / +600Mhz Memory)*
1293/3602 , Vid1.200mv , 99%GPU load , 92%Power , TDP75%= 252 - 255 Watts Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.
Now add *+12mv on GPU core*
1306/3602 , Vid1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 93%Power , TDP78% = 262 - 265 Watts Running Furmark. Note CPU is in 31% load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> My ASIC quality is 74% is that good or bad?


Your ASIC is good as most of VGA owner in here.
Mine is ASIC 68.2% The second lowest so far, but still my VGA rocks realy hard...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> finally got the rig back together with the evga 760gtx acx and my new evga supernova 1000 g2 gold power supply will post pics tomorrow and benchmarks still got a few teething problems to sort out like getting ride off airbubles in the watercooling and putting all the harddrives in the right order ect ect ect


Even with Stoke Clocks this VGA really outperforms previous Mid and Hi-end VGA generations.
I don't know about EVGA but so far all Gigabyte friends easily reach near or over 1300MHz GPU core.
I believe your EVGA will the same or better. But OC is always a lottery !
Καλή επιτυχία !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovecats*
> 
> My card displays the "Nvidia GTX 760 blah blah copyright 2013" info before the motherboard bios posts. It's annoying because it turns my 9 second boot time to like 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its ASIC is 75.7% and yes it does accept the +12mv.


You ASIC is Very Good and also you can add +12mv on GPU core !
We wait for your OC results.
I have rebooted twice but I don't see any Gigabyte VGA Logo/info bios.
Probably responsible is your M/B Bios .
Try to enter mobo bios and see if you can alter some boot setting ! ?
Also a bios update may fix this BUT only if it is *absolutely necessary*..
+++++++++++++++
I suggest you all to complete the *FORM* in the first post. This will help as all and others.
+++++++++++++++


----------



## valkeriefire

There are a lot of people posting here who don't have their rigs listed in their signatures. You should add them. It will enable others to quickly see which card you have since it isn't always obvious in the post.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My ASIC seems pretty good, 4th highest in the club it seems.










Filled in the form, although the spreadsheet widget seems to not be displaying in the OP for whatever reason, can still see it on the main form.

Just sorting out my fan profile, accidentally ran it on my 5870's fan profile and it reached 92C,







, fiddling with it now to find the right curve. Loving the card though.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> My ASIC seems pretty good, 4th highest in the club it seems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled in the form, although the spreadsheet widget seems to not be displaying in the OP for whatever reason, can still see it on the main form.
> 
> Just sorting out my fan profile, accidentally ran it on my 5870's fan profile and it reached 92C,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , fiddling with it now to find the right curve. Loving the card though.


Normally needs 2-5' to be updated and normally display the last addition.

I see it ok now, do you?


----------



## funnyman

Man, people are cheap skates in New Jersey. I put my gtx 570 up on craigst list and get about 4-5 replies from people that have no problem paying 60 dollars for it(a good price I have it at and a deal) and I get these few idiots that replied to me with one offering 30 bucks(he must be insane) and another offering 15 bucks...









I think some clowns think I don't know the Value of the gtx 570, even tho I already have it at a fair 60 dollar price right? Pretty sure I seen this card selling on ebay for around 90-100 bucks, not my brand but a gtx 570 is a gtx 570 is it not?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Man, people are cheap skates in New Jersey. I put my gtx 570 up on craigst list and get about 4-5 replies from people that have no problem paying 60 dollars for it(a good price I have it at and a deal) and I get these few idiots that replied to me with one offering 30 bucks(he must be insane) and another offering 15 bucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some clowns think I don't know the Value of the gtx 570, even tho I already have it at a fair 60 dollar price right? Pretty sure I seen this card selling on ebay for around 90-100 bucks, not my brand but a gtx 570 is a gtx 570 is it not?


Typical craigslist, that happens here in Vegas, not just Jersey. I had a woman haggle with me over a pair of $40 nearly new kids shoes which I had listed for $20 (10 each). She offered $10, agreed to$15, then said she needed money for gas and could only pay $10. I agreed because she sounded dirt poor and they were kids shoes (so I thought I was helping a kid out, and my kids had outgrown them). Then she had the nerve to show up in a nice car with $20 and ask for change since she didn't have a $10 bill. I am pretty sure she is selling my kids sneakers on ebay right now.


----------



## joshdaguru

my gpuz and valley screen shots. with my gigabyte 760 rev 2.0.

oc: 115 mhz core/475 mhz memory


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Man, people are cheap skates in New Jersey. I put my gtx 570 up on craigst list and get about 4-5 replies from people that have no problem paying 60 dollars for it(a good price I have it at and a deal) and I get these few idiots that replied to me with one offering 30 bucks(he must be insane) and another offering 15 bucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some clowns think I don't know the Value of the gtx 570, even tho I already have it at a fair 60 dollar price right? Pretty sure I seen this card selling on ebay for around 90-100 bucks, not my brand but a gtx 570 is a gtx 570 is it not?


i'm such a sentimental idiot that i like keeping all my video cards. i can't ever seem figure out selling them in time to get a good price for one. so i plan to simply display them all one day in some sort of display case or something.









although, i was enrolled in an awesome trade-up program at my local CompUSA years ago before they went bankrupt. They use to trade in cards at 100% value IF u paid an extra 15% initially.

So i traded-up a FX 5700 LE for a 6200 nVidia (AGP), traded-up to 6200 (PCI-E) traded-up to 6600 nVidia, traded-up to 7800GT, and final trade-up was for a 8800GTX.

i think it was the 1st 8800GTX CompUSA ever sold. Maybe the 1st 8800GTX EVER sold in America. Because i was repeatedly refreshing the Webpage it was on for 48 hours before the card was released. i had read the reviews and was convinced it was as great an investment as possible when considering the Trade-up option of my 7800GT going $400+ towards it. and very late at night, the second day, the Purchase Button went from being greyed out, one split second, to being available, the next spit second. And in a split second i clicked on the Purchase Button. i'd already purchased on CompUSE dot com before and quickly clicked on shipped "overnight" and it was all DONE in less than 3 seconds!







i made the purchase as fast as i could to avoid seeing, SOLD OUT!









But i am happy to have disposed of the above cards. (FX 5700 LE, 6200AGP, 6200 PCI-E, 6600 and 7800GT.) That 100% trade-up program w/15% extra paid at CompUSA before they went bankrupt years ago before the Tiger bought them, was simply as awesome as any program ever! (it was _limited_ to just a whopping 12 whole freaking months after date of Vid Card purchases!)









But sentimentally, i dig having my good old original 8800GTX, GTX295 (i forgot the GTX285 i traded-up with EVGA for a GTX295, but that was an awesome trade too. i LUV EVGA!); and GTX560-ti-SLI (2GB) i still have.

i LUV my GTX760-SLI as much as anything ever purchased value-wise! i agree with someone that said it is a better deal of a card than the 8800GT was when it hit the market for between $199 and $149. GTX760 is the new king of value Vid card purchases. and it will only get cheaper thus better. when BF4 comes out they will fly off the shelves unless AMD 8000 mid range are out in time and i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i'm such a sentimental idiot that i like keeping all my video cards. i can't ever seem figure out selling them in time to get a good price for one. so i plan to simply display them all one day in some sort of display case or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although, i was enrolled in an awesome trade-up program at my local CompUSA years ago before they went bankrupt. They use to trade in cards at 100% value IF u paid an extra 15% initially.
> 
> So i traded-up a FX 5700 LE for a 6200 nVidia (AGP), traded-up to 6200 (PCI-E) traded-up to 6600 nVidia, traded-up to 7800GT, and final trade-up was for a 8800GTX.
> 
> i think it was the 1st 8800GTX CompUSA ever sold. Maybe the 1st 8800GTX EVER sold in America. Because i was repeatedly refreshing the Webpage it was on for 48 hours before the card was released. i had read the reviews and was convinced it was as great an investment as possible when considering the Trade-up option of my 7800GT going $400+ towards it. and very late at night, the second day, the Purchase Button went from being greyed out, one split second, to being available, the next spit second. And in a split second i clicked on the Purchase Button. i'd already purchased on CompUSE dot com before and quickly clicked on shipped "overnight" and it was all DONE in less than 3 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made the purchase as fast as i could to avoid seeing, SOLD OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am happy to have disposed of the above cards. (FX 5700 LE, 6200AGP, 6200 PCI-E, 6600 and 7800GT.) That 100% trade-up program w/15% extra paid at CompUSA before they went bankrupt years ago before the Tiger bought them, was simply as awesome as any program ever! (it was _limited_ to just a whopping 12 whole freaking months after date of Vid Card purchases!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sentimentally, i dig having my good old original 8800GTX, GTX295 (i forgot the GTX285 i traded-up with EVGA for a GTX295, but that was an awesome trade too. i LUV EVGA!); and GTX560-ti-SLI (2GB) i still have.
> 
> i LUV my GTX760-SLI as much as anything ever purchased value-wise! i agree with someone that said it is a better deal of a card than the 8800GT was when it hit the market for between $199 and $149. GTX760 is the new king of value Vid card purchases. and it will only get cheaper thus better. when BF4 comes out they will fly off the shelves unless AMD 8000 mid range are out in time and i doubt that will happen.


I miss *CompUSA*. Now there's only one retail store in Arizona - *Fry's Electronics* which is now 45 mins from my house. CompUSA was close to my home, convenient to try out a product and return if it wasn't satisfactory. I enjoyed going down the street and just get to look at the products first hand. My favorite part was walking into the store and get that first smell of shrink wrap.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I miss *CompUSA*.


CompUSA was cool. I actually bought stock in them during college (late 90s) and made money when their stock doubled after they got bought out. Then the internet shopping revolution occurred and they went out of buniness


----------



## sakisvga

My first VGA was *Nvidia GeForce 256* !
I bought that VGA back in December 1999.
_This probably makes my "sound" like grandpa_








The GeForce 256 Had Truly revolutionary PC Graphics, in fact this was the first 3D acceleration VGA.
If you like Read Wikipedia and Nvidia pages.
I even had the full box with receipt until recently, my wife put it for recycling.....








I had also my Nvidia Geforce Ti 4200. But it seems is lost when moving houses ..








I guess I am sentimental idiot too.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> My first VGA was *Nvidia GeForce 256* !
> I bought that VGA back in December 1999.
> _This probably makes my "sound" like grandpa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GeForce 256 Had Truly revolutionary PC Graphics, in fact this was the first 3D acceleration VGA.
> If you like Read Wikipedia and Nvidia pages.
> I even had the full box with receipt until recently, my wife put it for recycling.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had also my Nvidia Geforce Ti 4200. But it seems is lost when moving houses ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am sentimental idiot too.


What the heck was the point of a graphics card before LCD Monitors and high-def? I remember running Quake 3 Arena off my Intel computer that maxed out the graphics on a crt monitor and I'm pretty sure a graphics card wasn't in my rig.









I could be remembering incorrectly, but I don't think so, I'm pretty sure I maxed it out on a crt Monitor.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> What the heck was the point of a graphics card before LCD Monitors and high-def? I remember running Quake 3 Arena off my Intel computer that maxed out the graphics on a crt monitor and I'm pretty sure a graphics card wasn't in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be remembering incorrectly, but I don't think so, I'm pretty sure I maxed it out on a crt Monitor.


???

You don't need an LCD screen to render graphics for gaming. Graphics cards have been around a long time. My first ones I can remember were the Riva TNT and 3DFX VooDoo3 (which I still have but I don't think it works anymore).

When these higher resource games first came out it was very similar to today, where you need a decent GPU to play comfortably.


----------



## Chunkin

Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago

EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkin*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


Doesn't sound normal to me, but I'm on an MSI GTX 760, so I don't know if EVGA is different.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I miss *CompUSA*. Now there's only one retail store in Arizona - *Fry's Electronics* which is now 45 mins from my house. CompUSA was close to my home, convenient to try out a product and return if it wasn't satisfactory. I enjoyed going down the street and just get to look at the products first hand. My favorite part was walking into the store and get that first smell of shrink wrap.


(i guess it's time for me to deliver some free advertising for Fry's Electronics.







)

Arizonian, Have u taken advantage of Fry's local retail stores new Online/ Price matching, including shrink wrap!?









ever since they started price matching online prices at my local Fry's Electronics store, i have made several purchases and gotten the least expensive price online Matched! it's very convenient knowing if they have it ; then just forget their price tags and google for the lowest! then show a Fry's Salesperson the Website price and provide URL.









There are only a few very minor rules that are each in their own as fare as if i myself owned the store. Like for example, Amazon items MUST be sold by Amazon, (and not a 3rd party through Amazon) they must in stock and brand new no clearance or refurb items. All other rules are also more than fare.







all u loose is the extra State Tax u pay at Fry's.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkin*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Doesn't sound normal to me, but I'm on an MSI GTX 760, so I don't know if EVGA is different.


my EVGA 760s are fine noise-wise. i should know too because my EVGA 560-ti-SLI bought 1 1/2 years ago wined occasionally for three months before they stopped making sounds.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> my EVGA 760s are fine noise-wise. i should know too because my EVGA 560-ti-SLI bought 1 1/2 years ago wined occasionally for three months before they stopped making sounds.


I'd send his EVGA back if I were him, because that sound Noise shouldn't be happening and I don't think it matters that you said yours fixed up about 3 months later. How do we know his won't fix up, or if his has something else wrong wrong with it? It's best to be on the side of caution and just send it back Chunk.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> What the heck was the point of a graphics card before LCD Monitors and high-def? I remember running Quake 3 Arena off my Intel computer that maxed out the graphics on a crt monitor and I'm pretty sure a graphics card wasn't in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be remembering incorrectly, but I don't think so, I'm pretty sure I maxed it out on a crt Monitor.


It was called software rendering.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkin*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


Sounds like coil whine. It could go away or it could get worse.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkin*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


That's coil whine, both of the GTX 760 SC ACX's I have had so for (first one died), have coil whine. I don't really notice it while gaming but when benchmarking and the sound is off I can hear it slightly.


----------



## funnyman

I ran into 6 people who were clowning around with me on Craigslist about my gtx 570, and I just ended up selling it for 60 bucks to my Neighbor. I wanted to go down to 50, but he is a nice guy and said he'd take it off my hands for 60.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunkin*
> 
> Anyone experiencing any high pitch ringing/buzzing from the video card? I hear it only when rendering is going on. Running windows 7 performance test really gives me a variety of high pitched buzzing tones while going through the graphics tests. I think I'll be returning this one. Must be capacitors giving off this noise. I haven't noticed any performance issues. Just got it 2 days ago
> 
> EVGA SuperClocked GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR


Check if that sound isn't coming from the PSU.


----------



## Chunkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Check if that sound isn't coming from the PSU.


Nope, coming from the gpu. This is when I wish I would of paid the extra ~$20 tax at amazon. Receiving a new product before shipping back the old one. Love that. I haven't returned anything to Newegg for a long time. Lets see how long they take to get me a replacement


----------



## Spamfree

Just noticed something while playing Borderlands 2.
With 320.49 my fps drops to the 40s when using Physx, however, with 314.22 it doesn't go lower than 55.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Just noticed something while playing Borderlands 2.
> With 320.49 my fps drops to the 40s when using Physx, however, with 314.22 it doesn't go lower than 55.


You should probably report that to Nvidia so they can fix whatever is wrong with it, and possibly 760 might need it's own drivers if that is the case. They might not know that the fps got lower with a driver update.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> I ran into 6 people who were clowning around with me on Craigslist about my gtx 570, and I just ended up selling it for 60 bucks to my Neighbor. I wanted to go down to 50, but he is a nice guy and said he'd take it off my hands for 60.


Thats way too low...I sold my gtx660 for 175$ a couple of days ago


----------



## quakeandbake

Just got my 760 installed.

First of all, it runs like a champ and plays every game on ULTRA without ANY hiccups.

I love it.

My question, for MSI 760 owners, is there a fan profile i need to set up? The fans are constantly running; even when idling.

For those of you not sure if you want to take the plunge, this card is absolutely SILENT and runs VERY cool.

Planetside 2, WarZ, TF2, Rise of the Triad, Crysis Games, BO2 all run flawlessly.


----------



## funnyman

*Off-topic, because I have no idea where else I could post this:*

Just spent $384.32(really $384.35, since I gave my father 3 cents more) on my new i5-4670k and MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard. I hope the upgrade is worth it and I notice an overall improvement possibly in gaming and overall usage. He really didn't want me to update, because he felt it was waste of money tho he doesn't know much about pc gaming. Tho, I'm kind of clueless as well when it comes to processors and Motherboards so I hope I made the right decision. I'll be using my Corsair H50 cooler with this setup, and I wonder if I can overclock at all with that cooler.


----------



## criminal

If anyone cares:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415518/evga-gtx-760-w-acx-and-titan-backplate


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> *Off-topic, because I have no idea where else I could post this:*
> 
> Just spent $384.32(really $384.35, since I gave my father 3 cents more) on my new i5-4670k and MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard. I hope the upgrade is worth it and I notice an overall improvement possibly in gaming and overall usage. He really didn't want me to update, because he felt it was waste of money tho he doesn't know much about pc gaming. Tho, I'm kind of clueless as well when it comes to processors and Motherboards so I hope I made the right decision. I'll be using my Corsair H50 cooler with this setup, and I wonder if I can overclock at all with that cooler.


the chip and motherboard are good
the corsair h50 cooler i would not try to do any high overclocks with it caus that cooler in my opinion is a bit small if it was the h80 or h100
thiere would be no problem but the h50 isnt much better at cooling than a cheap or standard aircooler i have tried a system similar to the h50
befor i built my current setup and i was not happy with it so i built the current water cooling system im using at the moment and it on its second
pc build the first build it was on was the q9950 790i build and now its on the i5 2500k z75 build only differanc between the builds was it recieved new tubing and liquide


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> You should probably report that to Nvidia so they can fix whatever is wrong with it, and possibly 760 might need it's own drivers if that is the case. They might not know that the fps got lower with a driver update.


nope, my bad, it's still the same.


----------



## stickg1

Make sure you have your GPU set for physX in nVidia Control Panel. If you leave it on auto sometimes it will use your CPU and make for FPS drops.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Ugh, my 760 has a similar issue to my 660ti that I RMA'd to get this card, the fan grinds/makes an odd noise.









Anyone else had this? Seems to go above 60/70%..

Going to try and return it to get the ACX model which hopefully won't have the issue...it's like a weird plasticy sound.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Ugh, my 760 has a similar issue to my 660ti that I RMA'd to get this card, the fan grinds/makes an odd noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this? Seems to go above 60/70%..
> 
> Going to try and return it to get the ACX model which hopefully won't have the issue...it's like a weird plasticy sound.


Bad luck, dont have this issue.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

That was me changing the fan from auto all the way up to 80%~ (in stages), you can hear the plasticy grinding/vibration noise. This was filmed with just my CPU fan too, which is silent, so I know it's the GPU. When I take it out it stops.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeandbake*
> 
> Just got my 760 installed.
> 
> First of all, it runs like a champ and plays every game on ULTRA without ANY hiccups.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> My question, for MSI 760 owners, is there a fan profile i need to set up? The fans are constantly running; even when idling.
> 
> For those of you not sure if you want to take the plunge, this card is absolutely SILENT and runs VERY cool.
> 
> Planetside 2, WarZ, TF2, Rise of the Triad, Crysis Games, BO2 all run flawlessly.


It is a lovely cooler, I currently have a fan profile of 35% to 50c then a sharp incline to 100% at 80c, to be honest it's a bit overkill but still quiet


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me changing the fan from auto all the way up to 80%~ (in stages), you can hear the plasticy grinding/vibration noise. This was filmed with just my CPU fan too, which is silent, so I know it's the GPU. When I take it out it stops.


Well both my ACX SC's I've used have coil whine. So I'm not sure what is less annoying. But perhaps you will have more luck.


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me changing the fan from auto all the way up to 80%~ (in stages), you can hear the plasticy grinding/vibration noise. This was filmed with just my CPU fan too, which is silent, so I know it's the GPU. When I take it out it stops.


MSI>EVGA, and let EVGA see this comment so people can see how others feel about their cards. They probably went for cheaper parts, while MSI went with the Military grade parts that are made to last.









It's a shame that you can probably only trade it in for another EVGA Card, because you'll probably run into ones with more problems, instead of just getting your money back and going with a brand like MSI. Oh, I'm advertising MSI now and I don't work for them.


----------



## funnyman

Question of the day, is why is this guy getting the same average in GTA IV at 1920x1080p as me when his rig is suppose to be stronger than mine? My Amd Phenom II x4 965 and gtx 760 get 57.2fps on average at 1920x1200p(higher resolution).

I have the graphics maxed out too exactly like his video and I can even film it for proof if none of you believe me. I can film it with my camera and upload it to youtube. Or is it because he is probably using a screen recorder that slows down his fps by a bit? The last time I checked I thought my gtx 760 was in-between a 7970 and 7950. My gpu isn't suppose to be stronger is it?


----------



## Zvejniex

What colour is reference gainward pcb? Is it black or is it brown?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Can someone please do a bf3 mp run? Max out.


1440p @ 70-90fps MAXED minus MSAA or FXAA, 64 player maps. With my card OC'd to 1300/1900.


----------



## muhd86

any one tried 4 way sli gtx 760 ---

i hope no will say its not 4 way supported ---


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any one tried 4 way sli gtx 760 ---
> 
> i hope no will say its not 4 way supported ---


I am sure it is supported with a file modification just like the GTX 780, but what is the point? Quad SLI scaling is awful.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am sure it is supported with a file modification just like the GTX 780, but what is the point? Quad SLI scaling is awful.


again disabled for this as well ----i think once amd gpus come out --nvidia is bound to enable all the options -


----------



## Zvejniex

What do you think of getting bkower style fans vs open air when running theese in sli? aka gainward reference card vs gigabyte windforce. Not a good ventilated case. And are there any good reviews comparing the brands of the 760? including the gainward brand?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> What do you think of getting bkower style fans vs open air when running theese in sli? aka gainward reference card vs gigabyte windforce. Not a good ventilated case. And are there any good reviews comparing the brands of the 760? including the gainward brand?


If you want to go SLI, blower style is suggested. Helps get all the hot air out the case.


----------



## Zvejniex

do you kniw anything about gainward reference blower vs nvidias? in theory it should be better right? whats the point in making one if it worse than the original or the same..
Oh and ive heard yes that blowers are better for sli but are there any reviews or valid proof about that? im wondering just because blowers do run hotter by themselves.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> do you kniw anything about gainward reference blower vs nvidias? in theory it should be better right? whats the point in making one if it worse than the original or the same..
> Oh and ive heard yes that blowers are better for sli but are there any reviews or valid proof about that? im wondering just because blowers do run hotter by themselves.


Sorry, I don't know anything about gainward cards anymore. I have not see one since my Nvidia ti4200.


----------



## stickg1

I got my EVGA GTX 760 ACX SC on a EK VGA Supremecy Bridge Edition Nickel and Acetal;

It's a custom PCB so take note that no currently available full coverage block will fit it. Also after recent email conversation with EVGA, they do not plan on make a backplate for it, I wanted one to help keep it rigid with the uniblock. They said they have no plans of making one.

http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/stickg1/media/watercoolMVF1_zps42f91082.jpg.html


----------



## Zvejniex

anybody here running reference style blower fans single or sli please pm or post your gaming temps and overclocks and the speed the fan is spinning dooooh :-D
example.
stock 980mhz:
70c load while metro all maxed
70% fan speed


----------



## thanos999

heres my first bench off valley no overclock


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Wow my Gigabyte GTX 760 runs so cool while playing BF3 for hours it's usually under 60 and that's with my horrible case and its no cable managment with terrible airflow and only 1 120 mm fan O_O

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Wow my Gigabyte GTX 760 runs so cool while playing BF3 for hours it's usually under 60 and that's with my horrible case and its no cable managment with terrible airflow and only 1 120 mm fan O_O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


Fix your cable management and possibly save up for a good case. I like my Corsair graphite 600t White Case that my cousin gave me, but you might prefer something else. I used to have a haf 912 and the cable management in it was pretty bad and may have been one of the reasons my gtx 470 ended up dying, and props to gigabyte for giving me a gtx 570 as a replacement without blaming it on me even tho it probably was my fault.


----------



## Koehler

Hey guys if the GTX 760 is priced similarly to the GTX 670 what is the advantage of getting a GTX 760 over the GTX 670?

From all the reviews and benchmarks I've seen, the GTX 670 always slightly edges out the GTX 760.

So what's the point of buying the GTX 760 when you can get the GTX 670 for a similar price?


----------



## MattGordon

Seeing as that you guys most likely have the best experience here with the GTX 760 I was hoping I could have a question answered. I'm *finally* upgrading from team red (Visiontek 4850, she's still wonderful, but she's showing her age) to team green, but I can't decide on which manufacture/model to run with. So many variations of speeds, warranty, and cooling that it's making it even more difficult. Which model would you recommend and why? I'm not in it for looks really considering I run with a closed case, so that shouldn't be an issue if the card for some reason looks hideous.

Thank you.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Hey guys if the GTX 760 is priced similarly to the GTX 670 what is the advantage of getting a GTX 760 over the GTX 670?
> 
> From all the reviews and benchmarks I've seen, the GTX 670 always slightly edges out the GTX 760.
> 
> So what's the point of buying the GTX 760 when you can get the GTX 670 for a similar price?


The 670 and 760 are not priced similarly. Not by a long shot.

EVGA Ref 670 $330 (AR) +Shipping
EVGA Reg 760 $250 +Shipping

670>760, but also you are paying more. Price to Performance though the 760 kills. Especially a factory OC'd card with Aftermarket cooling.


----------



## Brianmz

Hey guys, I need a gpu to replace the 6950 in my office desktop(Will be stuck in the office for a month or so, and i like to game on my downtime there).

Which is the best 760 model according to you guys?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> The 670 and 760 are not priced similarly. Not by a long shot.
> 
> EVGA Ref 670 $330 (AR) +Shipping
> EVGA Reg 760 $250 +Shipping
> 
> 670>760, but also you are paying more. Price to Performance though the 760 kills. Especially a factory OC'd card with Aftermarket cooling.


But does the GTX 760 offer any advantages over the GTX 670 (not taking into account cost)?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, I need a gpu to replace the 6950 in my office desktop(Will be stuck in the office for a month or so, and i like to game on my downtime there).
> 
> Which is the best 760 model according to you guys?


I would either say EVGA ACX or Gigabyte Rev2, my








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> But does the GTX 760 offer any advantages over the GTX 670 (not taking into account cost)?


If you can afford the extra dough, then maybe go for it....but then again...if prices isn't a problem why not just jump to a 780?









Go with a 760 and call it a day. IMHO a 10% bump in games isn't that great for the extra dough. But it is the next small bump up right now. Get a nice card though, aftermarket cooler, factory OC, good reviews.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, I need a gpu to replace the 6950 in my office desktop(Will be stuck in the office for a month or so, and i like to game on my downtime there).
> 
> Which is the best 760 model according to you guys?


I'm a little biased but imo the MSI gaming GTX 760 is the best 760 currently out as It's OC's nicely and remains very quiet (mine OC's to 1320/1882 and remains under 65C with 70% fan speed). However if noise or temps are not as much of a concern just get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I'm a little biased but imo the MSI gaming GTX 760 is the best 760 currently out as It's OC's nicely and remains very quiet (mine OC's to 1320/1882 and remains under 65C with 70% fan speed). However if noise or temps are not as much of a concern just get whichever is cheaper.


Nice OC man! Anything over 1250 is pretty dang good, over 1300 and you sir have a killer card! Seriously! Stock BIOS/1.212V?


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Nice OC man! Anything over 1250 is pretty dang good, over 1300 and you sir have a killer card! Seriously! Stock BIOS/1.212V?


Ya it's at 1.212V with stock BIOS. I actually just got my second MSI GTX 760 today so I'll be able to see whether or not it can get above 1300 core as well


----------



## Brianmz

Mmm, will decide between the MSI and gigabyte ones.

Will mainly use it to play ffxiv arr in there =/


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Ya it's at 1.212V with stock BIOS. I actually just got my second MSI GTX 760 today so I'll be able to see whether or not it can get above 1300 core as well


I will be honest. I would sell the card online or something with Benchmarks to prove that it hits those numbers for profit.







Srs


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well both my ACX SC's I've used have coil whine. So I'm not sure what is less annoying. But perhaps you will have more luck.


Seeing as the rest of my system uses Gentle Typhoons, this is pretty much the only noise in my case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> MSI>EVGA, and let EVGA see this comment so people can see how others feel about their cards. They probably went for cheaper parts, while MSI went with the Military grade parts that are made to last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that you can probably only trade it in for another EVGA Card, because you'll probably run into ones with more problems, instead of just getting your money back and going with a brand like MSI. Oh, I'm advertising MSI now and I don't work for them.


MSI's 'Military grade' thing is really a bit of a gimmick...I doubt it actually really extends the lifetime of the card. Pretty sure it's just marketing nonsense. I've seen a fair amount of modern MSI cards being RMA'd for various reasons. I had an MSI 5970 and their support wasn't great, never even got a reply to a simple question. EVGA have many *great* cards (the classy cards, their 680's with EVBOT) and a great reputation for both cards and support. Not to say MSI hasn't, they have great cards and (supposedly) great customer service, but still, you can't just write off EVGA as rubbish. They aren't.

Hoping to trade it for another blower model (be it the EVGA Sig one or the current one I have) and have it tested before it leaves the place, or the ACX. I'd rather have a blower due to my case. If not, I'll shoot for the 770, doubt that'll happen though.









Also, I can't fault EVGA's customer service one bit. It was flawless, contacted Jacob on OCN, he put me into contact with Dominik at their EU Dept (who has been _so_ helpful) and even though my card was a year old and I was the second owner, they had no problems RMA'ing it and giving me a 760 in return. I'd rather buy a card from somewhere I know has great customer support like EVGA. Still sucks I potentially have to return this one though, but maybe it's just bad luck..


----------



## MattGordon

So I have one person saying EVGA has great support while another is saying the MSI one is wonderful overclocking...

You guys are only making this more difficult for me to choose a brand!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So I have one person saying EVGA has great support while another is saying the MSI one is wonderful overclocking...
> 
> You guys are only making this more difficult for me to choose a brand!


Let me help you a little








1250Mhz (high % achievable oc) vs 1300Mhz(lower %) daily stable oc offers around 4-5% more performance.
Having peace of mine for 3 or more years with good cs is worth more?
Mine runs at 1332/1850 on gaming (3h+ bf3 multi) stable, but i play it on stock clocks. I hope you get my point


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hmm so I'm using EVGA Precesion X to OC and i set the offset clock to 100 so that makes my current clock what?


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> heres my first bench off valley no overclock


To have a valid score and compare with others use Extreme HD preset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Seeing as that you guys most likely have the best experience here with the GTX 760 I was hoping I could have a question answered. I'm *finally* upgrading from team red (Visiontek 4850, she's still wonderful, but she's showing her age) to team green, but I can't decide on which manufacture/model to run with. So many variations of speeds, warranty, and cooling that it's making it even more difficult. Which model would you recommend and why? I'm not in it for looks really considering I run with a closed case, so that shouldn't be an issue if the card for some reason looks hideous.
> 
> Thank you.


I have the Gigabyte version.
It uses a very efficient 3X fan (80mm) cooling solution.
It's whisper quite exempt temps near 80C. But other brands are even more louder.
The list below is from techpowerup.

Name GPU Clock Memory Clock Other Changes

ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II 980 MHz 1502 MHz 8.6 inches
ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1071 MHz, 8.6 inches
ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU Mini OC 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1072 MHz, 6.7 inches
Colorful GTX 760 OC 993 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1058 MHz, 10 inches
Colorful iGame GTX 760 1019 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1084 MHz
ELSA GTX 760 S.A.C ArcheAge 980 MHz 1502 MHz 8.11 inches
EVGA GTX 760 4 GB 980 MHz 1502 MHz 4096 MB
EVGA GTX 760 FTW 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 10 inches
EVGA GTX 760 FTW w/ ACX Cooler 4 GB 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 4096 MB
EVGA GTX 760 SC w/ ACX Cooler 1072 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1137 MHz
EVGA GTX 760 SC w/ EVGA Cooler 1072 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1137 MHz
EVGA GTX 760 w/ ACX Cooler 980 MHz 1502 MHz
EVGA GTX 760 w/ EVGA Cooler 980 MHz 1502 MHz
Gainward GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz 9.724 inches
Gainward GTX 760 Phantom 1072 MHz 1550 MHz Boost Clock: 1137 MHz, 9.724 inches
Galaxy GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz
Galaxy GTX 760 GC 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1110 MHz, 10 inches
Galaxy GTX 760 GC 4 GB 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1110 MHz, 4096 MB, 10 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X 980 MHz 1502 MHz 10.83 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X 4 GB 980 MHz 1502 MHz 4096 MB, 11.5 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 10.83 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC 4 GB 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 4096 MB, 11.5 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 11.61 inches
GIGABYTE GTX 760 WindForce 3X Rev. 2 980 MHz 1502 MHz 11.614 inches
HV GTX 760 OverClock Edition 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1110 MHz
Inno3D GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz
Inno3D GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000 4 GB 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1058 MHz, 4096 MB, 10.04 inches
Inno3D GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1058 MHz, 7.95 inches
Inno3D iChill GTX 760 HerculeZ 3000 1060 MHz 1550 MHz Boost Clock: 1124 MHz, 11.61 inches
KFA2 GTX 760 EX 980 MHz 1502 MHz
KFA2 GTX 760 EX OC 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1110 MHz
KFA2 GTX 760 EX OC 4 GB 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1110 MHz, 4096 MB
Leadtek WinFast GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz
Leadtek WinFast GTX 760 Hurricane III 1110 MHz 1552 MHz Boost Clock: 1176 MHz, 8.11 inches
MSI GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz
MSI GTX 760 Gaming 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 10.24 inches
MSI GTX 760 Gaming 4 GB 1085 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1150 MHz, 4096 MB, 10.24 inches
MSI GTX 760 OC 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1072 MHz
Palit GTX 760 980 MHz 1502 MHz 10 inches
Palit GTX 760 JetStream 1072 MHz 1550 MHz Boost Clock: 1137 MHz, 10 inches
PNY GTX 760 XLR8 980 MHz 1502 MHz
XENON GTX 760 JetStream 1072 MHz 1550 MHz Boost Clock: 1137 MHz, 10 inches
ZOTAC GTX 760 993 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1058 MHz
ZOTAC GTX 760 4 GB 993 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1059 MHz, 4096 MB
ZOTAC GTX 760 AMP! Edition 1110 MHz 1552 MHz Boost Clock: 1176 MHz
ZOTAC GTX 760 Extreme Edition 1137 MHz 1552 MHz Boost Clock: 1202 MHz
ZOTAC GTX 760 OC Dual King 1058 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1124 MHz, 6.81 inches
ZOTAC GTX 760 Perak 1006 MHz 1502 MHz Boost Clock: 1072 MHz

All GTX 760 are equally gifted.
If you are Lucy to get a good Overclocker then you can get near GTX 770 performance!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, I need a gpu to replace the 6950 in my office desktop(Will be stuck in the office for a month or so, and i like to game on my downtime there).
> 
> Which is the best 760 model according to you guys?


Please read above .


----------



## Tiarnon

To answer a question raised a while back, my 760 has quite a bit of coil/cap whine, but it only makes itself known certain times. It is loudest when doing Windows assessment. It can be audible during some stress testing, but only 1/2 as loud as during windows assessment testing. And during gaming it is nonexistant. Somebody else had asked about it and/or mentioned it and asked if others had experienced it.

That said, I've been thinking about what direction to go in the future with this. I'm very satisfied at the moment, and have no frame rate issues. I'm currently pondering upping to 1920x1200 vs 1080p, which I don't think I'll have any issue running. If however I made the jump to 1440p, then I think I would have to go either 770, or SLI. I've got a Corsair CX650W which to my knowledge is capable of powering an SLI setup (Closer to the minimum range, though) so what would be the recommendation? Do a Step up through EVGA to a 770 (which I believe would be reference vs acx cooler) or another 760 for SLI? If I did another one, should I get a reference so that it blows the hot air out of the case vs two cards dumping hot air? Case is a NZXT Phantom Crafted Series.


----------



## jiggle-o

So I just bought two of the 2766s (4GB) After having nothing but issues with the core edition 7870s I bought from launch. 670 PCBs and the old EK water blocks fit this model


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiarnon*
> 
> To answer a question raised a while back, my 760 has quite a bit of coil/cap whine, but it only makes itself known certain times. It is loudest when doing Windows assessment. It can be audible during some stress testing, but only 1/2 as loud as during windows assessment testing. And during gaming it is nonexistant. Somebody else had asked about it and/or mentioned it and asked if others had experienced it.
> 
> That said, I've been thinking about what direction to go in the future with this. I'm very satisfied at the moment, and have no frame rate issues. I'm currently pondering upping to 1920x1200 vs 1080p, which I don't think I'll have any issue running. If however I made the jump to 1440p, then I think I would have to go either 770, or SLI. I've got a Corsair CX650W which to my knowledge is capable of powering an SLI setup (Closer to the minimum range, though) so what would be the recommendation? Do a Step up through EVGA to a 770 (which I believe would be reference vs acx cooler) or another 760 for SLI? If I did another one, should I get a reference so that it blows the hot air out of the case vs two cards dumping hot air? Case is a NZXT Phantom Crafted Series.


Even with a step up to a 770, you may have some issue running 1440p. The 760 is a great card and for the money I would either SLI them or jump all the way to a 780.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Even with a step up to a 770, you may have some issue running 1440p. The 760 is a great card and for the money I would either SLI them or jump all the way to a 780.


I agree with this, I had my 760 OC'd to 770 stock performance and at 1440p I was still getting 30-40fps in a lot of newer games maxed out without AA, yet at 1080p I get 60fps+. If he wants to maintain his performance he'll need at least a 780 or 760 sli for 1440p.


----------



## MattGordon

I'll be going with the EVGA Superclocked one, I think. Thanks for the suggestions and info on the 760s







.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Anyone know what aftermarket coolers fit my 760? EVGA long PCB version..










No reply from EVGA about the dodgy fan, tempted to just cut out the middle man and buy an aftermarket solution. It's driving me insane. Please don't suggest a H50/Khuler setup or anything, it's useless for my case setup.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Even with a step up to a 770, you may have some issue running 1440p. The 760 is a great card and for the money I would either SLI them or jump all the way to a 780.


I agree. I am running. Sli Evga SC 760s on 1440 monitor. Great performance. Speed wise it is faster than a 780 and = to a Titan, but it cost way less than both. The 770 is over 50% more money but only 20% more performance.

On the coil whine issue, if isn't happening during gaming, then who cares? You don't run the windows index for fun right? You can run sli 760s on a 650w PSU no problem, as long as your CPU isn't a SB-E or 130w AMD. I run my rig on a 660w PSU and I've never used over 540w.

Your case should have plenty of airflow if you've set it up well, so you could go with non blower GPUs if you want too. I have a small case so I got the blower ones, but I'm getting an arc midi and I wish I had different coolers now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Anyone know what aftermarket coolers fit my 760? EVGA long PCB version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reply from EVGA about the dodgy fan, tempted to just cut out the middle man and buy an aftermarket solution. It's driving me insane. Please don't suggest a H50/Khuler setup or anything, it's useless for my case setup.


You should PM EVGA Jacob on here and get his help with the RMA. I heard that he is really helpful.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Your case should have plenty of airflow if you've set it up well, so you could go with non blower GPUs if you want too. I have a small case so I got the blower ones, but I'm getting an arc midi and I wish I had different coolers now.


This is my case:










80mm exhaust, 2 x 120MM side panel fans and that's it, so I would think I'd need a blower but the sides are made of mesh so I don't know....I had a card in my old case (PS07B) that was non-blower (560 non-ti) and it turned it into an oven!

Tempted to get an Accelero Xtreme III as I know that'll be amazing, regardless of my case. I'd want EVGA to cover the cost though! That, or an upgrade for all of this hassle..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Anyone know what aftermarket coolers fit my 760? EVGA long PCB version..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reply from EVGA about the dodgy fan, tempted to just cut out the middle man and buy an aftermarket solution. It's driving me insane. Please don't suggest a H50/Khuler setup or anything, it's useless for my case setup.


Arctic cooling turbo 2 and xtreme 3 (which i do have installed, *!!! 330mm total gpu length !!!*) do fit.
If interest, i can write some tips for successful installation and some pics.


----------



## cokker

The only time I got coil whine was from windows assessment or Valley benchmark when you press quit and get the credits image, that was with my HD6950.

The Valley benchmark credits screen gets to 2000fps (msi OSD), I'm guessing the windows score thing gets to similar levels.


----------



## jiggle-o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You should PM EVGA Jacob on here and get his help with the RMA. I heard that he is really helpful.


Jacob is awesome


----------



## thanos999

how many games did you get with your new card?
i just received confermation from evga for a 3 game called primal carnage that i just started downloading


----------



## thanos999

heres the reply i hade

Your request has been approved. Thank you for participating in the Primal Canarge Game Code Promotion.
You can review your code at http://www.evga.com


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You should PM EVGA Jacob on here and get his help with the RMA. I heard that he is really helpful.


Looks like I missed this post.









I PM'd him with my 660ti problem and he got the EU team to contact me, if I don't get any reply from them today regarding the 760 I'm going to call them. If that fails, I'll PM Jacob again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Arctic cooling turbo 2 and xtreme 3 (which i do have installed, *!!! 330mm total gpu length !!!*) do fit.
> If interest, i can write some tips for successful installation and some pics.


Damn, that's long! Don't even know if that will fit in my case...pretty sure it will though. If you wouldn't mind that'd be great.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So i set my offset clock to 125 MHz and power target to 110% and it's running well but BF3 crashed i think because there was no virtual memory don't know if that's the GPU or my 4 GB of ram can anybody help also how can i know my current clock an thanks also sorry for being a noob this is my first OC


----------



## sachi911

hey guys! Im going to upgrade to a 760 in couple of weeks. I will buy one of these. EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB or MSI GTX 760 TF OC GAMING 2GB. But i cant decide which one to go with. What card has the better overclocking if i ever wanted to do so? i saw EVGA doing 1205Mhz on core clock in some benchmarks and MSI 1185 core clock was the highest one i could find. Is this worth considering for? and guys, can you please mention if you were able to go higher on clocks with your EVGA/MSI cards without any watercooling stuff. Please help me out guys. Thanks!
PS: I'm not concerned about their services and support at all.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sachi911*
> 
> hey guys! Im going to upgrade to a 760 in couple of weeks. I will buy one of these. EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB or MSI GTX 760 TF OC GAMING 2GB. But i cant decide which one to go with. What card has the better overclocking if i ever wanted to do so? i saw EVGA doing 1205Mhz on core clock in some benchmarks and MSI 1185 core clock was the highest one i could find. Is this worth considering for? and guys, can you please mention if you were able to go higher on clocks with your EVGA/MSI cards without any watercooling stuff. Please help me out guys. Thanks!
> PS: I'm not concerned about their services and support at all.


From what I've read here MSI is better for OC i personally haven't tried it out cause i have the Gigabyte rev 2.0


----------



## melodystyle2003

Arctic cooling xtreme 3 installation on GTX 760.
The transplant package and the donοr:


GTX 760 with the stock heatsink removed. Take good look on red rectangulars. If ram heatsink is placed 1:1 to the chip, cooler block wont fit! Also use few quantity of including thermal glue, only to cover the 3/4 of each chip is enough. In 45-60' all heatsinks are glued well and card is ready to be installed back.


Use the insulation tape to protect the gpu from short circuits. These mofsets components (dk how they called) inside red boxes are almost at same height with the VRMs. You may use the thermal pads provided with if you like.


2.5mm spacer is used:


Check block plate bend. It was tightened evenly in four corners with small steps of torque per screw:


GPU with the new cooler in action. Total length after xtreme 3 installation is 330mm! I had to find the missing 30mm from somewhere, thus i choose to crop the case somehow:


If worth it? From performance perspective yes! GPU now have 32°C in closed case, idles to +3-4°C above ambient and max reading is 65°C on furmark extreme burn in! On same test the stock cooler was hitting over 95°C and it throttles, so ofc i had to stop the test. In games it never exceeds 46-50°C and its dead silent. It helps also to hold +26Mhz more on the core oc








From cost perspective: Well the ac xtreme3 costs around 80$ (58€ i paid for it) and it can be used on others GPUs.

edit: the removal of the ram and vrm heatsink was bit difficult, since the glue does its job really good. The easy way is to twitch the heatsink right and left with same low to mid strength until unsticks.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Arctic cooling xtreme 3 installation on GTX 760.
> The package of transplant and the donοr:
> 
> 
> GTX 760 with stock heatsink removed. Take good look on red rectangulars. If ram heatsink is placed 1:1 to the chip, block of the cooler wont fit! Also use few quantity of including thermal glue, only to cover the 3/4 of each chip is enough. In 45-60' all heatsinks are glued well and card is ready to be installed back.
> 
> 
> Use the insulation tape to protect the gpu from short circuits. These mofsets components (dk how they called) inside red boxes are almost at same height with the VRMs. You may use the thermal pads provided if you like.
> 
> 
> 2.5mm spacer is used:
> 
> 
> Check block plate bend. Was tightened evenly in four corners with small steps per screw:
> 
> 
> In action. Total length after xtreme 3 installation is 330mm! I had to find the missing 30mm from somewhere, and case cropped somehow:
> 
> 
> If worth it? Form performance perspective yes! 32°C in closed case, idles to +3-4°C above ambient and max temp is 65°C with furmark extreme burn in! With stock cooler went over 95°C, throttles and ofc stopped the test. In gaming never exceeds the 46-50°C (depends on ambient) and its dead silent. It gave also +26Mhz on core oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From cost perspective: Well xtreme3 costs around 80$ (58€ i paid for it) and can be used in others and perhaps in future GPUs.


Looks like my Gigabyte windforce cooler how big are the fans on that cooler i personally won't install because i heard the vrm heat sink doesn't stick well also if i remember correctly it's only screwed via a bracket on the GPU itself which seems a lot of weight for a small area but you're right they do reduce the heat drasticlly and if i may say it looks kinda cool on the card


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How can i test the stability of my GPU?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sachi911*
> 
> hey guys! Im going to upgrade to a 760 in couple of weeks. I will buy one of these. EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2GB or MSI GTX 760 TF OC GAMING 2GB. But i cant decide which one to go with. What card has the better overclocking if i ever wanted to do so? i saw EVGA doing 1205Mhz on core clock in some benchmarks and MSI 1185 core clock was the highest one i could find. Is this worth considering for? and guys, can you please mention if you were able to go higher on clocks with your EVGA/MSI cards without any watercooling stuff. Please help me out guys. Thanks!
> PS: I'm not concerned about their services and support at all.


Since you dont care for cs, go for the msi. Their cooler is better.
Now the oc its a lottery, and higher the possibilities with lower temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How can i test the stability of my GPU?


Overclocked settings? Suggest to run two times the valley bench in extreme hd preset, and if succeed play 2-3h of your favorite game with maxed out settings.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Since you dont care for cs, go for the msi. Their cooler is better.
> Now the oc its a lottery, and higher the possibilities with lower temps.
> Overclocked settings? Suggest to run two times the valley bench in extreme hd preset, and if succeed play 2-3h of your favorite game with maxed out settings.


OK thanks gonna start with 1250 and see how far can i go hope i can get to 1300 also do i need to increase the voltage by 12 mV


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK thanks gonna start with 1250 and see how far can i go hope i can get to 1300 also do i need to increase the voltage by 12 mV


If temps allows it, yes. I hope you have read the oc guide posted on first page.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> If temps allows it, yes. I hope you have read the oc guide posted on first page.


My current temps are good they don't exceed 60 when playing BF3 for a few hours so ya i guess


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Arctic cooling xtreme 3 installation on GTX 760.
> 
> snip


Thanks a lot, great write up. I think that should be added to the OP, or at least a link to your post. Helpful for anyone wanting to use one!









Thankfully it doesn't seem like I need to, seems Dominik missed my emails, just got off of the phone with him (lovely chap, really helpful) and he is currentley arranging for the card to be picked up via UPS and a new one delivered.









_This_ is why you choose EVGA.









Edit: It's being picked up tomorrow.









Could you guys with my card post your fan curves in Afterburner if you have a custom one set? Had trouble finding a good one for the short time I was testing my 760, was running 80C and pretty loudly.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Thanks a lot, great write up. I think that should be added to the OP, or at least a link to your post. Helpful for anyone wanting to use one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully it doesn't seem like I need to, seems Dominik missed my emails, just got off of the phone with him (lovely chap, really helpful) and he is currentley arranging for the card to be picked up via UPS and a new one delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is why you choose EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you guys with my card post your fan curves in Afterburner if you have a custom one set? Had trouble finding a good one for the short time I was testing my 760, was running 80C and pretty loudly.


Time this was written, was already posted in OP















Thanks, hope this can help someone if is looking for help.
Yes pretty loud is correct term. You can adjust the temp limit to 90°C and try to set the fan curve for 50% to 100% in incline, with start point at 50°C and top end at 90°C.
Exactly that is why i choose EVGA


----------



## qzyxya

I got mine up to 1267 core. Is that good?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzyxya*
> 
> I got mine up to 1267 core. Is that good?


Its great. Have you played your favorite game with these clocks without crash? Then its even better


----------



## cokker

I could run the Valley benchmark for hours at 1306MHz core but a few minutes into Metro:LL I had to lower it to 1280MHz









MSI where's my 12mV


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> I could run the Valley benchmark for hours at 1306MHz core but a few minutes into Metro:LL I had to lower it to 1280MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI where's my 12mV


Yes games are the last frontier of stable oc








Was core clock issue or memory oc?
These +12mV would give you perhaps the lost Mhz (at least 13 of them)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> I could run the Valley benchmark for hours at 1306MHz core but a few minutes into Metro:LL I had to lower it to 1280MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI where's my 12mV


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes games are the last frontier of stable oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was core clock issue or memory oc?
> These +12mV would give you perhaps the lost Mhz (at least 13 of them)


Same here. Lately I have been having issues, so dropping to 1280/1875 is more stable in game....weird.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Same here. Lately I have been having issues, so dropping to 1280/1875 is more stable in game....weird.


yep, same here. currently at 1225(1293)/1800.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

those 122~ are your boost speed or core speed ??


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> yep, same here. currently at 1225(1293)/1800.


I've been experiencing that issue too, I can run 1332/1880 with my first card and 1267/1840 with my second in valley without a problem for hours on end, but I've been having some issues in games with these clocks. Had to reduce my clocks to 1320/1850 and 1254/1800 in order to be stable. Looks like I didn't get lucky in the gpu lottery with my second 760.


----------



## ChrisB17

I have game stable (played FC3 and BF3) at 1350 core and 3500 memory temps way under 80*c on my gigabyte card. Only thing thats wrong is the card has a little coil whine. Is that normal


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I have game stable (played FC3 and BF3) at 1350 core and 3500 memory temps way under 80*c on my gigabyte card. Only thing thats wrong is the card has a little coil whine. Is that normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I d love to see valley extreme hd result on this beast


----------



## criminal

Gtx 760 Hawk:

guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,1.html


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Gtx 760 Hawk:
> 
> guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,1.html


So this card is the msi twin frozer gaming in yellow, higher factory oc and overvoltage potential?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hm this bios perhaps can reveal more in our overclocking adventure (180% power target?), since voltage limit its the same: +12mW.
Despite that, this boost clock rocks!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So this card is the msi twin frozer gaming in yellow, higher factory oc and overvoltage potential?


Yep. It is the Lighting/Classified equalivant of the GTX760 line.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hm this bios perhaps can reveal more in our overclocking adventure (180% power target?), since voltage limit its the same: +12mW.


Probably not. The Hawk is a complete overhaul of components over a normal 760. It even will be allowed much more voltage via Afterburner.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep. It is the Lighting/Classified equalivant of the GTX760 line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. The Hawk is a complete overhaul of components over a normal 760. It even will be allowed much more voltage via Afterburner.


Well this review shows a gpu running at +12mW with much higher power target, although it reaches only 105% as most of ours.
Second this sentence is weird to me can you elaborate? "Put the card in LN2 mode".
Its a hw switch or SW mode?

edit found it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TWIN BIOS for Better Overclocking with Enhanced Power Design

The new TWIN BIOS design consists of two specialized separate BIOS chips, one optimized for general gaming use and one specially configured for extreme overclocking, which unlocks the graphics cards' true potential. The Enhanced Power Design improves on the regular GTX 760 design by beefing up the amount of power that can be delivered and the quality and efficiency of the components used. This allows more performance to be extracted from the GTX 760 Hawk and delivers solid performance during gaming or extreme overclocking
Link



So i'm still guessing its mostly a bios thing. Lets see.

new edit: It can run on same voltage as others, just you can tweak memory and aux voltage.

Again oc potentials varies (normal), this site here could push it at 1306/1850Mhz. Perhaps higher oc average capabilities than normal gtx760 boards to be expected.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well this review shows a gpu running at +12mW with much higher power target, although it reaches only 105% as most of ours.
> Second this sentence is weird to me can you elaborate? "Put the card in LN2 mode".
> Its a hw switch or SW mode?
> 
> edit found it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN BIOS for Better Overclocking with Enhanced Power Design
> 
> The new TWIN BIOS design consists of two specialized separate BIOS chips, one optimized for general gaming use and one specially configured for extreme overclocking, which unlocks the graphics cards' true potential. The Enhanced Power Design improves on the regular GTX 760 design by beefing up the amount of power that can be delivered and the quality and efficiency of the components used. This allows more performance to be extracted from the GTX 760 Hawk and delivers solid performance during gaming or extreme overclocking
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm still guessing its mostly a bios thing. Lets see.
> 
> new edit: It can run on same voltage as others, just you can tweak memory and aux voltage.
> 
> Again oc potentials varies (normal), this site here could push it at 1306/1850Mhz. Perhaps higher oc average capabilities than normal gtx760 boards to be expected.


Like the Classified, it has a physical switch that lets you choose normal or LN2 mode. Most review sites really don't push the card like it can be pushed. The card already has a default voltage of 1.24 from what I read, so the +12mW should get you 1.36 which should allow for much more aggressive clocks. If I was buying a 760 today, I would definitely get one of these if they are similarly priced.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Like the Classified, it has a physical switch that lets you choose normal or LN2 mode. Most review sites really don't push the card like it can be pushed. The card already has a default voltage of 1.24 from what I read, so the +12mW should get you 1.36 which should allow for much more aggressive clocks. If I was buying a 760 today, I would definitely get one of these if they are similarly priced.


To be correct if the card runs at 1.240mv and add +12mv the total is 1.252mv .
Our GTX760 runs at 1.200 add +12mv 1.212mv Correct ?
Never the less this new MSI really pushes GTX760 to its limits !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> I could run the Valley benchmark for hours at 1306MHz core but a few minutes into Metro:LL I had to lower it to 1280MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI where's my 12mV


My Gigabyte Runs Games stable +91MHz GPU core / +600MHz mem (1284MHz/1650MHz).
(Probably i can increase memory OC more.)
But as my tests concluded (Post #781)
I can push to +117MHz GPU core but not stable in all games.
On stock Gigabyte clocks, if I add +12mv to GPU core max boost exceeds 1200MHz !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I've been experiencing that issue too, I can run 1332/1880 with my first card and 1267/1840 with my second in valley without a problem for hours on end, but I've been having some issues in games with these clocks. Had to reduce my clocks to 1320/1850 and 1254/1800 in order to be stable. Looks like I didn't get lucky in the gpu lottery with my second 760.


The true performance difference is not more the 5% Correct ?
Barely noticeable in Gaming !


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> To be correct if the card runs at 1.240mv and add +12mv the total is 1.252mv .


Yeah, that would be correct.









I guess I got Classified on the brain! I can go up to 1.35v from 1.212 using the special overvolting tool designed for the Classified.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, that would be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I got Classified on the brain! I can go up to 1.35v from 1.212 using the special overvolting tool designed for the Classified.


Grrrrrr. I wantz more voltz!!!!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Like the Classified, it has a physical switch that lets you choose normal or LN2 mode. Most review sites really don't push the card like it can be pushed. The card already has a default voltage of 1.24 from what I read, so the +12mW should get you 1.36 which should allow for much more aggressive clocks. If I was buying a 760 today, I would definitely get one of these if they are similarly priced.


Hm just read it too. I d like to measure other's gtx 760 core voltage. Just for the record. Anybody knows the correct pins?
Having a switch for dual bios, means that LN2 bios is flashed on another chip. So this bios is a modded one and looks very interesting since as they wrote, it disables "two important functions, the over current protection gets disabled as well as active phase switching".


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I d love to see valley extreme hd result on this beast




My CPU is at 4.5 ghz IDK why heaven doesn't recognize it.

Still wondering if coil whine is normal or not.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is at 4.5 ghz IDK why heaven doesn't recognize it.
> 
> Still wondering if coil whine is normal or not.


Coil whine is normal to some extent, but if it is really bad or gets worse you should RMA.


----------



## Tiarnon

Mine does, and I've seen it posted by several other people. Subjectively, I would say that mine doesn't whine quite as much as brand new at this point. But Windows Assessment still makes the pig squeal.


----------



## sakisvga

All my VGAs never i had coil whine at least the last 5 years.
But on the other hand i never had more then 70% ASIC!!
Balance of nature


----------



## Killmassacre

Both of my GTX 760's experience coil whine, however my first 760 which I've used for 6 weeks now has much less noticeable whine then my much newer second 760. However the whine on my new 760 is getting quieter by the day so I think it just takes a while for the coil whine to reduce itself to normal levels on these cards (at least on the MSI GTX 760's).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiarnon*
> 
> Mine does, and I've seen it posted by several other people. Subjectively, I would say that mine doesn't whine quite as much as brand new at this point. But Windows Assessment still makes the pig squeal.


Alot of times the coil whine will decrease the more you use the card. But if it gets worse over time, you might have a problem before long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> All my VGAs never i had coil whine at least the last 5 years.
> But on the other hand i never had more then 70% ASIC!!
> Balance of nature


I have only had one card coil whine. It was my old x1900xt. That thing got so loud during games and then one day it just went away.


----------



## MattGordon

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2253/1/
Quote:


> When it comes to pricing we aren't exactly sure what the MSI N760 HAWK will run for. MSI told us that the MSRP is tentatively set at $289 to $299, but the exact price had not been finalized yet. The MSI N760-2GD05/OC is $254.99 shipped and the MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC GAMING edition card is $264.99 shipped, so you can be certain that it will cost more than both of those.


Quote:


> At the end of the day the MSI N760 HAWK is a great card, but you'll be paying an extra $30-$40 to get a fully tricked out GeForce GTX 760 video card. If you want something special and plan on overclocking it is certainly something to consider. This card stands out from the crowd and has been built to take a punishment. It also just happens to be the fastest GeForce GTX 760 that we have ever benchmarked!


I was going to purchase an EVGA superclocked, but now I may just wait a bit longer


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2253/1/
> 
> I was going to purchase an EVGA superclocked, but now I may just wait a bit longer


Me too :O.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

hardware.info's Review:

MSI N760 Hawk review: GeForce GTX 760 for overclocking


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> hardware.info's Review:
> 
> MSI N760 Hawk review: GeForce GTX 760 for overclocking


Quote:


> Along with the graphics card, the box contains a CD-ROM with drivers, a DVI-to-VGA adapter and a V-Check cable. You don't get any games. The recommended retail price will be around *$ 269*, slightly more than MSI's own N760 TF 2GD5/OC.


I was okay with paying up to $300, but if it's sub $290 that's even better









Guess we will just have to wait till the official price is announced.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I was okay with paying up to $300, but if it's sub $290 that's even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we will just have to wait till the official price is announced.


If the hawk launches at $269, I say it would be foolish to get any other version of the card.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Me too :O.


probably the best idea.









but this also got me thinking...

1. wat if EVGA were to come up with an equal of the MSI Hawk? Wouldn't it qualify for their 90-day trade-up program? After all u get SC:BL game with an EVGA. (jk but the eye-candy should be cool.)









2. could ppl flash/ update their BIOS to MSI's Hawk' BIOS?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> probably the best idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this also got me thinking...
> 
> 1. wat if EVGA were to come up with an equal of the MSI Hawk? Wouldn't it qualify for their 90-day trade-up program? After all u get SC:BL game with an EVGA. (jk but the eye-candy should be cool.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. could ppl flash/ update their BIOS to MSI's Hawk' BIOS?


EVGA has never really had a mid-range card comparable to a Hawk. Probably not going to happen this generation either

You can, but since the Hawk has unique components, it will do you no good.


----------



## melodystyle2003

The point is not to flash msi bios, but to understand what is changed to try to build your own








If anyone can find msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios, pls post it here.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The point is not to flash msi bios, but to understand what is changed to try to build your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can find msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios, pls post it here.


that sounds complicated.

i _LUV_ complicated things!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

OK guys prepare yourselves for THE MOST STUPID QUESTION EVER
Can I say softmod this card to work as an nvidia quadro GPU?
I know there's almost no chance as nvidia did something to the PCB to avoid that but if there's even a slight chance that would be great


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The point is not to flash msi bios, but to understand what is changed to try to build your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can find msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios, pls post it here.


With the elusive 12mV, this is relevant to my interests


----------



## Hawxie

It seems I'm in super luck, I was supposed to have bought a 760 weeks ago, but the money got delayed to the 20th of August....
Now the N760 HAWK is going to be released at my favorite retailer the 22nd







.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> It seems I'm in super luck, I was supposed to have bought a 760 weeks ago, but the money got delayed to the 20th of August....
> Now the N760 HAWK is going to be released at my favorite retailer the 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats great








I hope you will post hawk's bios


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> It seems I'm in super luck, I was supposed to have bought a 760 weeks ago, but the money got delayed to the 20th of August....
> Now the N760 HAWK is going to be released at my favorite retailer the 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Release date is the 22nd?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Has anyone seen the MSI Hawk totally Maxed (on Air)?

so far i've read:

Guru3D MSI Hawk Review
HardwareInfo MSI Hawk Review
LegitReviews MSI Hawk Review

But i don't think any of the above attempted to Max it on Air for fear that ppl might watever. Right?

u can't really blame them. After all, like LegitReviews says,

Quote:


> On the back of the card you will also find a small switch for MSI TWIN BIOS. You can use this switch to change between the cards two BIOS, *one is standard and one is intended for use with sub-zero (LN2) cooling*. When you *switch over to LN2 it disables OCP (Over Current Protection)* and APS (Active Phase Switching), so you can push the card to the bleeding edge.
> SOURCE




...but ppl with experience know how to OC based on Temperature. and can safely OC on Air with OCP disabled.

if the MSI Hawk will OC on Air enough to push well beyond 20%; _and really really FLY!_ omg sry, i just had to







; maybe approaching 30% or beyond, and it is totally stable; then it could make it the greatest value for a very long long time.









Too bad LN2 disables APS too.

Can APS be enabled via NVCP or other software?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Has anyone seen the MSI Hawk totally Maxed (on Air)?
> 
> so far i've read:
> 
> Guru3D MSI Hawk Review
> HardwareInfo MSI Hawk Review
> LegitReviews MSI Hawk Review
> 
> But i don't think any of the above attempted to Max it on Air for fear that ppl might watever. Right?
> 
> u can't really blame them. After all, like LegitReviews says,
> 
> 
> 
> ...but ppl with experience know how to OC based on Temperature. and can safely OC on Air with OCP disabled.
> 
> if the MSI Hawk will OC on Air enough to push well beyond 20%; _and really really FLY!_ omg sry, i just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; maybe approaching 30% or beyond, and it is totally stable; then it could make it the greatest value for a very long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad LN2 disables APS too.
> 
> Can APS be enabled via NVCP or other software?


These review sites really don't have the time like we do to sit and tweak for days. They have to do some quick runs to see what is easily obtainable and go with that. No two cards overclock the same either, so spending too much time trying to max the card out can give a false impression of what am enduser can actually do. I have a feeling that even on air with some external fans blowing at the card , some staggering results can be had. But those clocks would never be something to run 24/7 stable. I think what they show in these reviews is something that can be ran stable, with a closed case and usable on a day to day basis.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Here are my scores something ain't right









This is with 1250

and this is with 1300
.1 doesn't seem much for 50MHz more


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Is there a chance that my card is throteling and how do i know


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Has anyone seen the MSI Hawk totally Maxed (on Air)?
> 
> so far i've read:
> 
> Guru3D MSI Hawk Review
> HardwareInfo MSI Hawk Review
> LegitReviews MSI Hawk Review
> 
> But i don't think any of the above attempted to Max it on Air for fear that ppl might watever. Right?
> 
> u can't really blame them. After all, like LegitReviews says,
> 
> 
> 
> ...but ppl with experience know how to OC based on Temperature. and can safely OC on Air with OCP disabled.
> 
> if the MSI Hawk will OC on Air enough to push well beyond 20%; _and really really FLY!_ omg sry, i just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; maybe approaching 30% or beyond, and it is totally stable; then it could make it the greatest value for a very long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad LN2 disables APS too.
> 
> *Can APS be enabled via NVCP or other software?*


Why can't all chips do this? And yes. BOLDED IS A BIG QUESTION OF MINE AS WELL!


----------



## Locke290

Hey guys

First time poster here.

Was just curious why the GPU Boost seems to different from card to card? I have a MSI Gaming Edition, and my stock clocks are 1020 Mhz, but they boost to 1150 Mhz 100% of the time unless the extra horsepower isn't needed in the game.

When I overclock, I can only bring it to +150 Mhz (also +600Mhz Mem, never tried max for Memory clock yet). So my clocks would be 1170 Mhz but constantly boosting to 1303 Mhz. Just curious because the Boost values from my GPU-Z and from what I am seeing online are a lot different from other cards. Also it seems guys who are hitting higher overclocks then me, aren't boosting as high.

So I am stable at +150/+600 (can go further for memory), I decided to add the 12mv, and go to +160 and it was unstable a few minutes into a benchmark. I am assuming the extra voltage does nothing in reality?


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> Was just curious why the GPU Boost seems to different from card to card? I have a MSI Gaming Edition, and my stock clocks are 1020 Mhz, but they boost to 1150 Mhz 100% of the time unless the extra horsepower isn't needed in the game.
> 
> When I overclock, I can only bring it to +150 Mhz (also +600Mhz Mem, never tried max for Memory clock yet). So my clocks would be 1170 Mhz but constantly boosting to 1303 Mhz. Just curious because the Boost values from my GPU-Z and from what I am seeing online are a lot different from other cards. Also it seems guys who are hitting higher overclocks then me, aren't boosting as high.
> 
> So I am stable at +150/+600 (can go further for memory), I decided to add the 12mv, and go to +160 and it was unstable a few minutes into a benchmark. I am assuming the extra voltage does nothing in reality?


All VGA actually, never have the same behaviour with OC, even the same models.
It depends on all electronic components plus the GPU ASIC % Quality.
What is your GTX760 ASIC Quality ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Is there a chance that my card is throteling and how do i know


Use GPU-Z and click the " log" square.
Select a location to save the file.
Play your favourite game or benchmark.
Click again "log" to untagged.
Go to saved file location and open the file with notepad or similar program.


----------



## Jaeflash

I've jumped ship from my old Radeon 5870, and got my EVGA 2761 yesterday. I've been playing around all morning, and so far so good! I've only got a small 75Mhz core overclock, but that's enough for me for now. In a few weeks, I'm going to pick up an X-Star 27" monitor, then if the performance isn't where I want it at 1440, I'm going to pick up a second 760. For now, he's my latest Valley run at 1680x1050:


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> I've jumped ship from my old Radeon 5870, and got my EVGA 2761 yesterday. I've been playing around all morning, and so far so good! I've only got a small 75Mhz core overclock, but that's enough for me for now. In a few weeks, I'm going to pick up an X-Star 27" monitor, then if the performance isn't where I want it at 1440, I'm going to pick up a second 760. For now, he's my latest Valley run at 1680x1050:


This card seems to respond better to memory OC, try that.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> I've jumped ship from my old Radeon 5870, and got my EVGA 2761 yesterday. I've been playing around all morning, and so far so good! I've only got a small 75Mhz core overclock, but that's enough for me for now. In a few weeks, I'm going to pick up an X-Star 27" monitor, then if the performance isn't where I want it at 1440, I'm going to pick up a second 760. For now, he's my latest Valley run at 1680x1050:


1440p is great on this card. You should be fine!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> This card seems to respond better to memory OC, try that.


Indeed. And LOTS of frames improvements as well.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 1440p is great on this card. You should be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. And LOTS of frames improvements as well.


was 1875 stable for you?


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> All VGA actually, never have the same behaviour with OC, even the same models.
> It depends on all electronic components plus the GPU ASIC % Quality.
> What is your GTX760 ASIC Quality ?


My ASIC Quality is 74.4%.

Running stable at 1170 Mhz Core (1303 Mhz Boost - Constant when gaming) and 1902 Mhz Memory.

Haven't played with the Core Voltage again as I couldn't get any more of a overclock on my core with the voltage increased without a driver error.

(On an off-topic - sorry to deviate - What is your guys opinions on this card vs a AMD 7950 Boost? I see too many different benchmarks/results and I just want to make sure I'm getting the best bang for my buck)

Edit: Hmm.. something going on. Ran what was stable but with the +12mv. Benchmark crashed on start up and froze my entire system. Such a shame, highest temps I am hitting is 62 degrees.
Been looping through Metro 2033 benchmarks, this game needs to be booted in safe mode for me to play even on stock.. driver issues maybe?

Any other good benchmarks for overclock besides the Uniengine ones?? I hit run on those and they don't even start.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> I've jumped ship from my old Radeon 5870, and got my EVGA 2761 yesterday. I've been playing around all morning, and so far so good! I've only got a small 75Mhz core overclock, but that's enough for me for now. In a few weeks, I'm going to pick up an X-Star 27" monitor, then if the performance isn't where I want it at 1440, I'm going to pick up a second 760. For now, he's my latest Valley run at 1680x1050:


i just googled, "X-Star 27".

and it's hard to believe... they're in the $279 price range?









are they any good?

i remember how a 2560x1600 use to cost so much u needed to take out a mortgage.









10 days ago; when i bought my 760-SLI with 1440p in mind; i calculated it would be at least 6 months before they got that inexpensive. i can almost afford 1440p, now.









ty, Jaeflash!









(760-SLI ROCKS at 1920x1200! should be great @1440p.)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> was 1875 stable for you?


1280/1875 has been very stable over the last 3-4 nights of BF3. Keep in mind, I don't play for more than a couple hours at a time though.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 1280/1875 has been very stable over the last 3-4 nights of BF3. Keep in mind, I don't play for more than a couple hours at a time though.


Is that 1280 boost or before boost??


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Is that 1280 boost or before boost??


Its what MSI Afterburner says.


----------



## RAJOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Even tho the 760 is dirt cheap with a 250 price tag, would it be a waste of money to upgrade from a 570 to a 760? Something makes me think that would be a stupid upgrade and the more intelligent move for me would to wait until I have more money for a 770 if I do decide to upgrade. Isn't a 770 about 48 percent more powerful than my gtx 570 while the gtx 760 is only about 26 more percent powerful?


I have a 6 cpu lan for gaming and I am upgrading one of the machines to the GTX 760. I do have a 5870 and a GTX 570. The cpus are X6a, I7950, 3770K, 2600k x 3, The GTX 570 is a very nice card for 1080P gaming. I will be swapping out the 5870 mostly because of its dx 11 performance. The 5870 for DX10 and 9 is still strong. Keep the 570 if its doing what you need it to, no point in getting a card just for the sake of having something new. I don't mind turning down FSAA to get the best performance. If you have to have every game cranked to max on all settings even the GTX 760 might not be enough in certain games. Dropping from 4x to 2x FSAA and saving 150-200+ on a video card is a worthwhile tradeoff to me.

I try to get the best bang for the buck since I'm constantly upgrading 6 computers, right now I think the gigabyte gtx 760 is the best bang for the buck. I was not impressed with the increased price of the 770 vs the performance. 400.00 and its really not that much faster.

If you can get some money for that gtx 570 to lesson the blow then maybe, but you might have some buyers remorse as the GTX 570 is not that weak of a card.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 1280/1875 has been very stable over the last 3-4 nights of BF3. Keep in mind, I don't play for more than a couple hours at a time though.


I thought my card was stable at 1303/1900 but I got artifacts and crashed a bit in.
Im stable at 1280/1875 as well without touching voltage.
Don't think I'm getting much more then that, card stays nice and cool too

Be nice if it was voltage unlocked.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> I thought my card was stable at 1303/1900 but I got artifacts and crashed a bit in.
> Im stable at 1280/1875 as well without touching voltage.
> Don't think I'm getting much more then that, card stays nice and cool too
> 
> Be nice if it was voltage unlocked.


Indeed. Guess we bought cards REALLY close in production. When did you buy yours?

REALLY wish voltage was unlocked, and there was less unstablization. I really would like to know why these cards die at 105% power, 1.212 volts, and no temp issues.

Mine never gets over 65C right now. In a few weeks, going to do some work on more stabilization with my CPU, Mem, and GPU...then I will see what I can get.

Does mobo have any impact on how stable your GPU is? Like CPU...


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Indeed. Guess we bought cards REALLY close in production. When did you buy yours?
> 
> REALLY wish voltage was unlocked, and there was less unstablization. I really would like to know why these cards die at 105% power, 1.212 volts, and no temp issues.
> 
> Mine never gets over 65C right now. In a few weeks, going to do some work on more stabilization with my CPU, Mem, and GPU...then I will see what I can get.
> 
> Does mobo have any impact on how stable your GPU is? Like CPU...


Ordered my card on 19 July. MSI Gaming.

Stability issues are from the voltage I think, we'll need more power in order to OC higher. Lot of headroom as far as temps go though.
Not sure if mobo affects it or not, if so I would imagine it would be minor.


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i just googled, "X-Star 27".
> 
> and it's hard to believe... they're in the $279 price range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they any good?
> 
> i remember how a 2560x1600 use to cost so much u needed to take out a mortgage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days ago; when i bought my 760-SLI with 1440p in mind; i calculated it would be at least 6 months before they got that inexpensive. i can almost afford 1440p, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty, Jaeflash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (760-SLI ROCKS at 1920x1200! should be great @1440p.)


No problem! Check out this thread too if you're interested in an X-Star or Qnix 27": http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_50. Lotta reading to do, but some great info there.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

I read here from page 70 and i finally made an account to wrte








I got a really bad GTX 760 card from Asus. My ASIC Quality is 72,2%. I can get only to 1215 mhm stable with boost on the core and add 300-400 mhz on the memory. When i benchmarked there is a big coil whine noise (it's 2x louder from the fan when 95% ) and the temps are high. My room temps are from 29-30C and the card is 42C at idle and reaches 76C with no OC. In another forrum i saw people with MSI and other brands of card with high room temps their cards are 30C on idle.
Interesting part is that when everything is on stock when i benchmarked that card hits 1124 with the boost. When i changed only the V from 1,200 to 1,212 the card OC itself to 1134. Haven't touch anything else, only added the 12mV.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> No problem! Check out this thread too if you're interested in an X-Star or Qnix 27": http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_50. Lotta reading to do, but some great info there.


cool. i'll start reading it today.









yesterday i noticed NewEgg just started selling the X-Star.

they sell two versions. Glossy and Matte. i googled but i can't decide. which is better for a gaming rig?

ty

Edit 1: And NewEgg sells the Qnix too!


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I read here from page 70 and i finally made an account to wrte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a really bad GTX 760 card from Asus. My ASIC Quality is 72,2%. I can get only to 1215 mhm stable with boost on the core and add 300-400 mhz on the memory. When i benchmarked there is a big coil whine noise (it's 2x louder from the fan when 95% ) and the temps are high. My room temps are from 29-30C and the card is 42C at idle and reaches 76C with no OC. In another forrum i saw people with MSI and other brands of card with high room temps their cards are 30C on idle.
> Interesting part is that when everything is on stock when i benchmarked that card hits 1124 with the boost. When i changed only the V from 1,200 to 1,212 the card OC itself to 1134. Haven't touch anything else, only added the 12mV.


Your idle temps do seem to be a bit concerning, both my 760's idle at 27-33C when my room temp is 29-30C. I'd check to make sure you have proper airflow in you case, make sure there are no stray wires blocking fans and use a compressed air can to remove any dust.

Also if your coil whine is that loud your could may be faulty, my cards do have coil whine but at 95% fan speed my fans are louder than it. And 1215MHz is a bit on the lower side of OC's on these cards, but your high temps might be hindering how high you can OC your card since it starts throttling past 70C-80C or so.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Your idle temps do seem to be a bit concerning, both my 760's idle at 27-33C when my room temp is 29-30C. I'd check to make sure you have proper airflow in you case, make sure there are no stray wires blocking fans and use a compressed air can to remove any dust.
> 
> Also if your coil whine is that loud your could may be faulty, my cards do have coil whine but at 95% fan speed my fans are louder than it. And 1215MHz is a bit on the lower side of OC's on these cards, but your high temps might be hindering how high you can OC your card since it starts throttling past 70C-80C or so.


Yeah those are high idle temps, my GPU tends to idle around 1-2 degrees above ambient. Lowest idle was 22 degrees, usually its around 25-27 degrees idle though. (MSI Gaming)


----------



## iPDrop

Does anyone know what the safe highest temperature should reach on a GTX 760


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Your idle temps do seem to be a bit concerning, both my 760's idle at 27-33C when my room temp is 29-30C. I'd check to make sure you have proper airflow in you case, make sure there are no stray wires blocking fans and use a compressed air can to remove any dust.
> 
> Also if your coil whine is that loud your could may be faulty, my cards do have coil whine but at 95% fan speed my fans are louder than it. And 1215MHz is a bit on the lower side of OC's on these cards, but your high temps might be hindering how high you can OC your card since it starts throttling past 70C-80C or so.


I have a good cooling in my case, one 120mm fan on the front pushing air in, 1x140mm pushing away the hot air from the back and 2x140 on top and there is a mesh on the side window where air goes in aswell, also a Noctua NH-D14 on my 2500k,
I know, something is wrong with the card, i will wait for the MSI cards to be available in my country get one and sell the Asus.
Thanks!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Does anyone know what the safe highest temperature should reach on a GTX 760


I think 95C, but if you want a long life card keep it below 80C as much as possible.


----------



## Modovich

Guys, I'm thinking of getting a GTX760 (MSI's 2GB edition). Do you think it will be enough for a while (as in 2-3 years?) I don't expect it to run at max in 2 years but to run at med-high or something like that. Biggest concern is the VRAM, is it enough for 1080p?


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Does anyone know what the safe highest temperature should reach on a GTX 760


http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications

It'll shut off at 97c, which is the same as the 600 series cards. Going off that, you could see artifacting and problems in the low 90's. It seems like the 760s start throttling performance around 81c give or take a degree, so for max performance keep it under 80 like criminal mentioned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of getting a GTX760 (MSI's 2GB edition). Do you think it will be enough for a while (as in 2-3 years?) I don't expect it to run at max in 2 years but to run at med-high or something like that. Biggest concern is the VRAM, is it enough for 1080p?


I'd think you could stretch it out to 3 years if you're okay using medium and high settings. By then you could always pick up a second one pretty cheap and SLI it for a big boost in performance. As for the memory, 2GB should be plenty at 1080. It'll even be fine at 1440. Unless you're going with a 3 monitor setup, There's one or two exceptions, like Skyrim with hi-rez texture packs or Crysis 3 at max settings and high AA, but other than that it should be fine for the next couple years.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of getting a GTX760 (MSI's 2GB edition). Do you think it will be enough for a while (as in 2-3 years?) I don't expect it to run at max in 2 years but to run at med-high or something like that. Biggest concern is the VRAM, is it enough for 1080p?


Future proofing is impossible I'm sure you know but this card will serve you 2-3 years of enjoyable gaming time. Sure you'll need to lower some settings even starting today on crysis 3 and Tomb raider(depending on AA of course) and in the coming years. But is a great value card, go for it if you need a new one









Anyone here has an asus 760 here btw? I have a msi gaming 760 which is now in RMA because of oil leak and coil whine(didn't overclock that great as well, 1250mhz core and 1600mhz memory) and I asked for a refund. So if I get it I want to try the asus because it is supposed to be the most silent idle card. Anyone can pitch in on that? I found the MSI gaming quite in idle but still audible in a quiet room.


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications
> 
> It'll shut off at 97c, which is the same as the 600 series cards. Going off that, you could see artifacting and problems in the low 90's. It seems like the 760s start throttling performance around 81c give or take a degree, so for max performance keep it under 80 like criminal mentioned.
> I'd think you could stretch it out to 3 years if you're okay using medium and high settings. By then you could always pick up a second one pretty cheap and SLI it for a big boost in performance. As for the memory, 2GB should be plenty at 1080. It'll even be fine at 1440. Unless you're going with a 3 monitor setup, There's one or two exceptions, like Skyrim with hi-rez texture packs or Crysis 3 at max settings and high AA, but other than that it should be fine for the next couple years.


My plan is to SLI it in about a year or so, I was just mainly worried due to VRAM.


----------



## Jaeflash

I'm getting a strange discrepancy between Valley and Precision. Valley is showing my core clock as 1327Mhz, but Precision shows it at 1228Mhz. I double-checked with OC Scanner, and it reports 1228Mhz under load too, so I believe Valley is off for some reason.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a strange discrepancy between Valley and Precision. Valley is showing my core clock as 1327Mhz, but Precision shows it at 1228Mhz. I double-checked with OC Scanner, and it reports 1228Mhz under load too, so I believe Valley is off for some reason.


Me too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications
> 
> It'll shut off at 97c, which is the same as the 600 series cards. Going off that, you could see artifacting and problems in the low 90's. It seems like the 760s start throttling performance around 81c give or take a degree, so for max performance keep it under 80 like criminal mentioned.
> I'd think you could stretch it out to 3 years if you're okay using medium and high settings. By then you could always pick up a second one pretty cheap and SLI it for a big boost in performance. As for the memory, 2GB should be plenty at 1080. It'll even be fine at 1440. Unless you're going with a 3 monitor setup, There's one or two exceptions, like Skyrim with hi-rez texture packs or Crysis 3 at max settings and high AA, but other than that it should be fine for the next couple years.
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to SLI it in about a year or so, I was just mainly worried due to VRAM.
Click to expand...

That's my exact same plan but sadly my Gigabyte z77X-D3H only has 1 ×16 PCI lane (I think)

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Me too
> That's my exact same plan but sadly my Gigabyte z77X-D3H only has 1 ×16 PCI lane (I think)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


The z77X-D3H's first two PCIE slots are PCIE 3.0, isnt PCIE 3.0 8x equal to PCIE 2.0 16x meaning you'd get full power out of your gpus?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a strange discrepancy between Valley and Precision. Valley is showing my core clock as 1327Mhz, but Precision shows it at 1228Mhz. I double-checked with OC Scanner, and it reports 1228Mhz under load too, so I believe Valley is off for some reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Me too
> That's my exact same plan but sadly my Gigabyte z77X-D3H only has 1 ×16 PCI lane (I think)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


GPU boost throws off the core clock values you see in Valley. Either go by Precision or GPU-Z for accurate clocks.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Future proofing is impossible I'm sure you know but this card will serve you 2-3 years of enjoyable gaming time. Sure you'll need to lower some settings even starting today on crysis 3 and Tomb raider(depending on AA of course) and in the coming years. But is a great value card, go for it if you need a new one


It depends on the person, I personally find Crysis 3 maxed out without AA to be very playable, it never goes below 30. Of course, I would never accept that in a multiplayer match, only singleplayer.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> The z77X-D3H's first two PCIE slots are PCIE 3.0, isnt PCIE 3.0 8x equal to PCIE 2.0 16x meaning you'd get full power out of your gpus?


Really that would be awesome if it's true and the GPU can perform to it's full potential


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Really that would be awesome if it's true and the GPU can perform to it's full potential


I am 100% sure that PCIE3 X8 equals PCIE2 X16, and even any card existing today cant use PCIE2 X16 fully, so you have nothing to worry about, aslong as its PCIE 3.0 X8 youre fine.


----------



## Caz

I am pretty sure, but from the research I have done, the difference between the gen's has been small and insignificant. I saw a GTX780 review not too long ago with several different gens used, they saw only a 5% difference from PCI x4 to PCI x16.....I don't remember the specifics, all I remember is that it didn't mean much from their tests. lol

TL;DR, Caz doesn't remember who said it, or what the results really were, but thinks it didn't mean much.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> My ASIC Quality is 74.4%.
> 
> Running stable at 1170 Mhz Core (1303 Mhz Boost - Constant when gaming) and 1902 Mhz Memory.
> 
> Haven't played with the Core Voltage again as I couldn't get any more of a overclock on my core with the voltage increased without a driver error.
> 
> (On an off-topic - sorry to deviate - What is your guys opinions on this card vs a AMD 7950 Boost? I see too many different benchmarks/results and I just want to make sure I'm getting the best bang for my buck)
> 
> Edit: Hmm.. something going on. Ran what was stable but with the +12mv. Benchmark crashed on start up and froze my entire system. Such a shame, highest temps I am hitting is 62 degrees.
> Been looping through Metro 2033 benchmarks, this game needs to be booted in safe mode for me to play even on stock.. driver issues maybe?
> 
> Any other good benchmarks for overclock besides the Uniengine ones?? I hit run on those and they don't even start.


When any VGA is OverClocked ALL electronic components getting the OC stress.
Of course the most most important is VRM and GPU.
In many VGA cards the GPU very well is cooled with excellent coolers, like Gigabyte or MSI..
But in many cases the VRM is not so well cooled, and when you set higher GPU/Mem Clocks the
overload on VRM circuits is making them overheating.
Although you read low GPU core Temps the VRM probably is burning in hell..








From what I read from internet sources
(Please correct me if I am wrong) the only manufacturer
with GPU/VRM temp matching due to proper cooling is Gigabytes PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> I thought my card was stable at 1303/1900 but I got artifacts and crashed a bit in.
> Im stable at 1280/1875 as well without touching voltage.
> Don't think I'm getting much more then that, card stays nice and cool too
> 
> Be nice if it was voltage unlocked.


Your Clocks are great. !
+1300MHz on GPU core is very nice but very unstable for most owners in Club.
The extra +12mv is nothing really so "important" you probably gain 1-2% more performance.
Barely noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I read here from page 70 and i finally made an account to wrte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a really bad GTX 760 card from Asus. My ASIC Quality is 72,2%. I can get only to 1215 mhm stable with boost on the core and add 300-400 mhz on the memory. When i benchmarked there is a big coil whine noise (it's 2x louder from the fan when 95% ) and the temps are high. My room temps are from 29-30C and the card is 42C at idle and reaches 76C with no OC. In another forrum i saw people with MSI and other brands of card with high room temps their cards are 30C on idle.
> Interesting part is that when everything is on stock when i benchmarked that card hits 1124 with the boost. When i changed only the V from 1,200 to 1,212 the card OC itself to 1134. Haven't touch anything else, only added the 12mV.


Your ASIC Quality is in Average range ( My own VGA is 68.2% if you like read my post #781).
The poor OC you mention is not bad at all.
The default clock is 980MHz.
The MSI Hawk with all OC potentials it possesses probably is 20% faster from default GTX760.
Considering the Gaming performance of your GTX760 @1215MHz you are not far behind
mostly in the range of -7% -10% (From MSI Hawk).
If you are satisfied when Gaming no need to worry.








But if you bought your VGA to run benchmarks then you are going to notice the difference.









EDIT:
As for temperature the GPU must have more then ambient.
This is most natural as it is impossible to have less with air cooling.
If ambient is 30C your GPU core idle should have from 31C to ?C depending on PC case, Air Flow and VGA cooler.
The Coil whine is at least annoying, as most Club member have noticed.
But it may go away after a while ? !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> I'm getting a strange discrepancy between Valley and Precision. Valley is showing my core clock as 1327Mhz, but Precision shows it at 1228Mhz. I double-checked with OC Scanner, and it reports 1228Mhz under load too, so I believe Valley is off for some reason.


Unigine Vallry / Haven GPU Clocks so far are incorrect.
Don't take them in consideration.

As for HD7950 is better or not from GTX760, YES in some games but NO in others.

But in the near future, considering the great success AMD/ATI has made
by putting APUs in next generation Consoles XBOX ONE / PS4,
the upcoming games are probably will favour AMD ATI VGA owners !

I have read that ATI will launch New 8000 Hawaii series GPU in October,
namely same month the BF4 will launch ? ? ?








Lets hope our GTX760 will keep in close performance.

++EDIT 2
It will be nice if we can use an infra-red thermometer to read temperature
precisely in any VGA PCB spot.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> My ASIC Quality is 74.4%.
> 
> Running stable at 1170 Mhz Core (1303 Mhz Boost - Constant when gaming) and 1902 Mhz Memory.
> 
> Haven't played with the Core Voltage again as I couldn't get any more of a overclock on my core with the voltage increased without a driver error.
> 
> (On an off-topic - sorry to deviate - What is your guys opinions on this card vs a AMD 7950 Boost? I see too many different benchmarks/results and I just want to make sure I'm getting the best bang for my buck)
> 
> Edit: Hmm.. something going on. Ran what was stable but with the +12mv. Benchmark crashed on start up and froze my entire system. Such a shame, highest temps I am hitting is 62 degrees.
> Been looping through Metro 2033 benchmarks, this game needs to be booted in safe mode for me to play even on stock.. driver issues maybe?
> 
> Any other good benchmarks for overclock besides the Uniengine ones?? I hit run on those and they don't even start.
> 
> 
> 
> When any VGA is OverClocked ALL electronic components getting the OC stress.
> Of course the most most important is VRM and GPU.
> In many VGA cards the GPU very well is cooled with excellent coolers, like Gigabyte or MSI..
> But in many cases the VRM is not so well cooled, and when you set higher GPU/Mem Clocks the
> overload on VRM circuits is making them overheating.
> Although you read low GPU core Temps the VRM probably is burning in hell..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read from internet sources
> (Please correct me if I am wrong) the only manufacturer
> with GPU/VRM temp matching due to proper cooling is Gigabytes PCB.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> I thought my card was stable at 1303/1900 but I got artifacts and crashed a bit in.
> Im stable at 1280/1875 as well without touching voltage.
> Don't think I'm getting much more then that, card stays nice and cool too
> 
> Be nice if it was voltage unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Clocks are great. !
> +1300MHz on GPU core is very nice but very unstable for most owners in Club.
> The extra +12mv is nothing really so "important" you probably gain 1-2% more performance.
> Barely noticeable.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I read here from page 70 and i finally made an account to wrte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a really bad GTX 760 card from Asus. My ASIC Quality is 72,2%. I can get only to 1215 mhm stable with boost on the core and add 300-400 mhz on the memory. When i benchmarked there is a big coil whine noise (it's 2x louder from the fan when 95% ) and the temps are high. My room temps are from 29-30C and the card is 42C at idle and reaches 76C with no OC. In another forrum i saw people with MSI and other brands of card with high room temps their cards are 30C on idle.
> Interesting part is that when everything is on stock when i benchmarked that card hits 1124 with the boost. When i changed only the V from 1,200 to 1,212 the card OC itself to 1134. Haven't touch anything else, only added the 12mV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ASIC Quality is in Average range ( My own VGA is 68.2% if you like read my post #781).
> The poor OC you mention is not bad at all.
> The default clock is 980MHz.
> The MSI Hawk with all OC potentials it possesses probably is 20% faster from default GTX760.
> Considering the Gaming performance of your GTX760 @1215MHz you are not far behind
> mostly in the range of -7% -10% (From MSI Hawk).
> If you are satisfied when Gaming no need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you bought your VGA to run benchmarks then you are going to notice the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> I'm getting a strange discrepancy between Valley and Precision. Valley is showing my core clock as 1327Mhz, but Precision shows it at 1228Mhz. I double-checked with OC Scanner, and it reports 1228Mhz under load too, so I believe Valley is off for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unigine Vallry / Haven GPU Clocks so far are incorrect.
> Don't take them in consideration.
> 
> As for HD7950 is better or not from GTX760, YES in some games but NO in others.
> 
> But in the near future, considering the great success AMD/ATI has made
> by putting APUs in next generation Consoles XBOX ONE / PS4,
> the upcoming games are probably will favour AMD ATI VGA owners !
> 
> I have read that ATI will launch New 8000 Hawaii series GPU in October,
> namely same month the BF4 will launch ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope our GTX760 will keep in close performance.
Click to expand...

It's the 9000 series and these are volcanic islands and also the 7950 OC like a damn beast and I mean it you can OC it to 7970GHz performance which is better than a 680

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Locke290

Been running some OC benchmarks to find a good stable overclock.

Running Stock GTX 760 / i5 2500k 4Ghz - Metro 2033 Benchmark - 50 FPS
Running OC GTX 760 1280/1852 - 58 FPS

Above 1280 I have issues with stability, especially with Metro 2033 Benchmarking. Other games not so much, but trying to find my max stable.

Running OC GTX 760 1293/1852 +12mV 58.6 FPS
Running OC GTX 760 1293/1877 +12mV. 59.3 FPS

Running 1306/1900 atm... Boom freeze on 5th run through. Looking at charts I was getting 61.2 FPS.
No driver errors or anything, benchmark just locked up and I exited with task manager.
Max temp hit on these was 64 degrees.

All ran at 1680 x 1050, Direct X11 -Very High, MSAA 4X, AF 16X, Advanced PhysX OFF, Tesselation ON, DOF OFF

About 18.5% increase in performance. Pretty decent imho.

Trying to run Bioshock Infinite benchmarks, but it crashes. Even at stock, he'll it even crashes playing with v-sync off. Need to run it windowed enable v-sync for it to work. Even with my GTX 560 Ti. Same thing with Batman Arkham City. Game runs fine with vsync, stock or OC. Tomb Raider same thing. Turn off v-sync game crashes at start up. Definitely driver issues with that game engine.

EDIT: nVidias drivers past 314.22 are utter garbage. I can't play anything without V-sync enabled, even Half-Life 2 = black screen/frozen with music unless V-sync is on.


----------



## Ribozyme

Anyone returning their card to grab an MSI hawk?


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyone returning their card to grab an MSI hawk?


No, those are like $300 USD I believe? I think in Canada they are like $320. Way too much over the Gaming Edition to warrant a purchase imo.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> No, those are like $300 USD I believe? I think in Canada they are like $320. Way too much over the Gaming Edition to warrant a purchase imo.


Ya i think you could buy a 7970 with that price


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> No, those are like $300 USD I believe? I think in Canada they are like $320. Way too much over the Gaming Edition to warrant a purchase imo.


I was under the impression that they would go for 240-250 euro here in Europe. Everyone seems to jizz in their pants for the card because it is supposed to overclock better. I don't beleive it so I want to see statistical analysis of this thread







Come on people start buying more cards and join this club







I am actually on a 680 right now while my 760 is in RMA but I don't feel that much of a difference. All depends on settings though.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya i think you could buy a 7970 with that price


Yeah you could pick up a Sapphire 7970 for $320 on NewEgg.ca I believe.

Shame, when I bought my card prices were 269.99 for my card, like 400 for 7970 and 320+ for 7950. Depending on returning my card due to driver issues though.

I get random freezing on my desktop/internet browser for 5-10 seconds. Install my GTX 560 Ti + 314.22 Drivers and it can't be found.
NewEgg is offering full refund + they pay for shipping for the card, and I could pick up a HIS IceQ X2 7950 for the same price now.

Contemplating it, not really sure what route to go as the driver issues will hopefully be resolved in a newer update, or go with the 7950 (been awhile since I had any AMD cards).


----------



## Locke290

Hmm I just made a post, got some thing about my post needing to be moderated because I was new here?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Hmm I just made a post, got some thing about my post needing to be moderated because I was new here?


Yes. It's a new spam filter we have we're working on. It's now been validated and your good to go.

Welcome to OCN....


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I was under the impression that they would go for 240-250 euro here in Europe. Everyone seems to jizz in their pants for the card because it is supposed to overclock better. I don't beleive it so I want to see statistical analysis of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people start buying more cards and join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually on a 680 right now while my 760 is in RMA but I don't feel that much of a difference. All depends on settings though.


From what I seen..they overclock the best out of the GTX 760 cards, but its not even remotely worth the price premium you'll pay. A 20% price premium for an extra 3-5% performance doesn't make sense to me, ESPECIALLY when the GTX 760 is suppose to be the price/performance card.


----------



## Locke290

FINALLY! The uniengine benchmarks work with the latest beta drivers. Wouldn't run on the latest WHQL release. C

Doing some Valley runs soon, little guy soon be up from his nap though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> FINALLY! The uniengine benchmarks work with the latest beta drivers. Wouldn't run on the latest WHQL release. C
> 
> Doing some Valley runs soon, little guy soon be up from his nap though.


Strange, never had problems with the 320.49 WHQL drivers nor on the 760 or 680 on unigine valley.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Yes with valley never had issues.
With games i did, and msi afterburner / evga precision were responsible for it.


----------



## Jaeflash

Been benching with Valley and 320.49 without problems too. But, every card reacts differently. Glad to hear the beta's working for you. Lets see some numbers! My latest, up from 1822 with +75 core on my first run to 1949 at +150 core +350 memory:


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Been running some OC benchmarks to find a good stable overclock.
> 
> Running Stock GTX 760 / i5 2500k 4Ghz - Metro 2033 Benchmark - 50 FPS
> Running OC GTX 760 1280/1852 - 58 FPS
> 
> Above 1280 I have issues with stability, especially with Metro 2033 Benchmarking. Other games not so much, but trying to find my max stable.
> 
> Running OC GTX 760 1293/1852 +12mV 58.6 FPS
> Running OC GTX 760 1293/1877 +12mV. 59.3 FPS
> 
> Running 1306/1900 atm... Boom freeze on 5th run through. Looking at charts I was getting 61.2 FPS.
> No driver errors or anything, benchmark just locked up and I exited with task manager.
> Max temp hit on these was 64 degrees.
> 
> All ran at 1680 x 1050, Direct X11 -Very High, MSAA 4X, AF 16X, Advanced PhysX OFF, Tesselation ON, DOF OFF
> 
> About 18.5% increase in performance. Pretty decent imho.
> 
> Trying to run Bioshock Infinite benchmarks, but it crashes. Even at stock, he'll it even crashes playing with v-sync off. Need to run it windowed enable v-sync for it to work. Even with my GTX 560 Ti. Same thing with Batman Arkham City. Game runs fine with vsync, stock or OC. Tomb Raider same thing. Turn off v-sync game crashes at start up. Definitely driver issues with that game engine.
> 
> EDIT: nVidias drivers past 314.22 are utter garbage. I can't play anything without V-sync enabled, even Half-Life 2 = black screen/frozen with music unless V-sync is on.


Very interesting.

Note on the drivers...I have never had issues.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> Been benching with Valley and 320.49 without problems too. But, every card reacts differently. Glad to hear the beta's working for you. Lets see some numbers! My latest, up from 1822 with +75 core on my first run to 1949 at +150 core +350 memory:


Wow that's great, my 680 only manages to score 2250 with 1228 mhz core and 7600 mhz memory.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow that's great, my 680 only manages to score 2250 with 1228 mhz core and 7600 mhz memory.


What presets for Valley?

I got 1926 Score / 46 FPS with Extreme HD 1920 x 1080.
Lot of people are benching at lower res like the guy above, 1680 x 1050.

About a 15% difference.
For reference with my overclock, I got 2204 / 52.7 FPS with Extreme at 1680 x 1050.


----------



## Hawxie

The N760 HAWK is quite expensive here in DK ( 320-340€







) , but I'm willing to pay the price for it tho.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> Been benching with Valley and 320.49 without problems too. But, every card reacts differently. Glad to hear the beta's working for you. Lets see some numbers! My latest, up from 1822 with +75 core on my first run to 1949 at +150 core +350 memory:


With the 320.49 drivers when I hit run on the Unigine benchmarks, nothing pops up. It acts like I never hit the button.

I do believe with the latest beta drivers we get a performance increase, especially in benching.

Perhaps I'll run Metro 2033 benchs later when my son goes to bed.

Also between drivers, my stable OC from 320.49 to latest beta becomes unstable. Needed to drop my overclock by 10Mhz for stable, no biggie really.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> Been benching with Valley and 320.49 without problems too. But, every card reacts differently. Glad to hear the beta's working for you. Lets see some numbers! My latest, up from 1822 with +75 core on my first run to 1949 at +150 core +350 memory:













Ignore the temps, It's an extremely hot day in my country.


----------



## StephenDShort

Guys I have this gpu and I'm running CoD at 15 fps... My computer came prebuilt with 8 gigs of ram and a core i7 4770k processor help please...


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenDShort*
> 
> Guys I have this gpu and I'm running CoD at 15 fps... My computer came prebuilt with 8 gigs of ram and a core i7 4770k processor help please...


Did you uninstall the previous drivers?
Did you install them properly?
What PSU do you have?
Whats the motherboard?
Have you tried any other games?


----------



## Locke290

Hmm coming across something weird now.

My power % is stuck at 47-50%, making my card idle around 38 degrees instead of my usual 25-27 degrees.

Core clock is idling at 1019 Mhz, 1.0870V.. Anyone have this issue?

So the issue is Chrome. Some reason my Performance in the nVidia Panel was on Maximum instead of Adaptive.

Reset all of that back to normal and the issue seems to be gone


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Hmm coming across something weird now.
> 
> My power % is stuck at 47-50%, making my card idle around 38 degrees instead of my usual 25-27 degrees.
> 
> Core clock is idling at 1019 Mhz, 1.0870V.. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> So the issue is Chrome. Some reason my Performance in the nVidia Panel was on Maximum instead of Adaptive.
> 
> Reset all of that back to normal and the issue seems to be gone


Glad you got it fixed. That may be why mine is running at 405Mhz at desktop. I'll have to try that and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the temps, It's an extremely hot day in my country.


Nice score, and the temp isn't too bad at all. I'm pushing 75-76c, but my apartment is pretty warm (26-27c ambient).


----------



## Modovich

Well Im still inbetween 760 and 7950, everythings good about the 760, except the 7950 is able to mine cryptos :/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Well Im still inbetween 760 and 7950, everythings good about the 760, except the 7950 is able to mine cryptos :/


Again like i said if you want to OC go with the 7950 it can OC to 7970 GHz level if you're running stock then go with the 760
Hi guys where does valley save the screenshots i wanna upload my valley bench at 1680x1050 i got 52.9 fps is that good so far i can reach +115/+500


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Again like i said if you want to OC go with the 7950 it can OC to 7970 GHz level if you're running stock then go with the 760
> Hi guys where does valley save the screenshots i wanna upload my valley bench at 1680x1050 i got 52.9 fps is that good so far i can reach +115/+500


C:\Users\USERNAME\Valley\screenshots

Also what's your card? Gigabyte, MSI, EVGA....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> C:\Users\USERNAME\Valley\screenshots
> 
> Also what's your card? Gigabyte, MSI, EVGA....


Gigabyte the card stays at 70 always during this test which is awesome


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

What do you think of this score?


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> What do you think of this score?


Looks good.
Are you ivervolting, if you're not I doubt those clocks are stable (at least I just tried and it wasn't for me.)
Try lowering the coreclock and raising the mem clock.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So i was wondering if i increase the voltage by 12mV does this decrease the cards life span though it's always in the early 70s i want it to live for 3 years or more


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So i was wondering if i increase the voltage by 12mV does this decrease the cards life span though it's always in the early 70s i want it to live for 3 years or more


I wouldn't think so, but to be honest I don't see much improvement with +12mV.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So i was wondering if i increase the voltage by 12mV does this decrease the cards life span though it's always in the early 70s i want it to live for 3 years or more


Nah, usually when people say that they're thinking in a really long term, your card will last 3 years with no problems. (unless for some reason your card stays 90ºC for too many hours)


----------



## oni5115

Can anyone that has the EVGA ACX version verify how the air flows through the card? My assumption is that the fans pull in air and exhausts it out the PCI-e slot / vents. Is that correct?


----------



## Locke290

^^^
Same as any of those type of fans, it expels it into the case. As long as you have good airflow its fine.
They aren't as good for SLI though as the other type.

Wow, just wow. I almost returned my card to buy a 7950 based on "Linus GTX 760 Performance Review". What a joke, I knew he did reviews based on overclocks, but he compared a 7950 Boost with +200/+225 (1100/1575) which is a decent OC (talking w/o touching voltages) to the GTX 760 with a crap overclock.

I ran his Overclocked numbers, vs my overclocked numbers and I am getting around a ~10% improvement.

Ran his numbers on benches, then mine. Added them overall to the games.

Game - - - Linus 7950 - Linus GTX 760 - My GTX 760

Tomb Raider 70.2 59.5 65.5
Bio Inf 82.2 71.1 78.21
Crysis 3 36.7 35.5 39

I assume thats what happens when you compare a reference GTX 760 to non-reference models of other cards, then bench them for a "review".

I don't think I would ever look into another review of his, this was the worst one I came across. The Hardocp (sp?) review of GTX 760 OC vs 7950 OC was much better / fairer. Even on that one, the memory overclock was pretty weak only hitting 6.4 Gbps - I get 7.4 Gbps stable and quite a few people I noticed do as well.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Seems like +115 is my limit :/ i wished i could go for +150 or something oh well i'll see how well the card does with memory OC


----------



## phre0n

hey guys.. sold my 660ti and got a EVGA GTX760...





ill post the rest of the info to join the club after this game i play


----------



## Spamfree

what setting are you using in tomb raider? and in bioshock?


----------



## thanos999

heres my score


----------



## Zvejniex

If you guys were going sli with 760, which ones would you choose?
Out of blowers I can only choose Palit blower vs gainward blower, which is better for cooling and noise? Or they all are same?


----------



## Dadius

Thought I'd add in here with my 760 experience (got in on release day)

Gigabyte WF OC v2

Right now my OC is 1163mhz base, 1228mhz boost, and in game boost frequency never dips below 1306mhz.. If I drop core to +77 instead of +78, in game frequency drops to 1297 so I leave it at +78. Perfectly stable.

Memory is at 6398mhz .. Probably a lot more room here, I havn't really pushed the memory yet.

This OC is with power target at 110 and voltage left untouched.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> If you guys were going sli with 760, which ones would you choose?
> Out of blowers I can only choose Palit blower vs gainward blower, which is better for cooling and noise? Or they all are same?


Give us a list of the gtx760 you can buy to tell you my opinion.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Again like i said if you want to OC go with the 7950 it can OC to 7970 GHz level if you're running stock then go with the 760
> Hi guys where does valley save the screenshots i wanna upload my valley bench at 1680x1050 i got 52.9 fps is that good so far i can reach +115/+500


A a mac OCed 760 can reach around 7970ghz levels too man. Although I agree a max OCed 7950 beats a max OCed 760 in general.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Thought I'd add in here with my 760 experience (got in on release day)
> 
> Gigabyte WF OC v2
> 
> Right now my OC is 1163mhz base, 1228mhz boost, and in game boost frequency never dips below 1306mhz.. If I drop core to +77 instead of +78, in game frequency drops to 1297 so I leave it at +78. Perfectly stable.
> 
> Memory is at 6398mhz .. Probably a lot more room here, I havn't really pushed the memory yet.
> 
> This OC is with power target at 110 and voltage left untouched.


Those are great core clocks. Remember your card is factory oc more then most cards so you won't be able to add a high + to your clock as it was already decent.
Your +78 is like my +140 or so.

Memory clock oc is where this card makes great performance gains. Your cards core clock overclocks better then most. My core hits 1280 stable vs your 1306.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> A a mac OCed 760 can reach around 7970ghz levels too man. Although I agree a max OCed 7950 beats a max OCed 760 in general.


I'd say it beats the GTX 760 OC by around 5% in games when the 7950 is OC.

Not as big as an amount as some people let on.

Unless you're playing with voltages, then I'd give it a good 7-8% better. Personally I don't play with voltages though. Although I would assume the 760 could oc much more if voltages were unlocked as at max oc I only hit 63-65 degrees with low fan rpm.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Give us a list of the gtx760 you can buy to tell you my opinion.


Blowers- gainward palit and zotac and just saw a msi one but not sure if its in stock.. i would pick that.
Open air - gigabite rev2 asus msi palit jetstream gainward phantom

Thats about it really sadly no evga. Ive heard evga blowers kick ass.
I havent got the best airflow really so im leaning towards the blowers. But im sceptical about the oc headroom.. Can a blower hold 1200mhz in sli? or in single for that matter because im clueless about its capabilities. Im witing on a phone and im currently on a bus so some letters might not be where they should and its hard to write something with this kind of shaking going on. Dirt roads.. hell yeah :-D


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> I'd say it beats the GTX 760 OC by around 5% in games when the 7950 is OC.
> 
> Not as big as an amount as some people let on.
> 
> Unless you're playing with voltages, then I'd give it a good 7-8% better. Personally I don't play with voltages though. Although I would assume the 760 could oc much more if voltages were unlocked as at max oc I only hit 63-65 degrees with low fan rpm.


Yeah, basically 760 is a bit faster at stock, and 7950 is a bit faster when both are OCed to the max. Either way, they offer the same level of gameplay experience. People make it sound like comparing a 650 to a Titan lol

I think the Linus video had something to do with it though. His numbers make the 760 look like garbage, but he had his 7950 at 1100mhz and only put +100 on his reference 760. I guess Linus got the worst ever overclocking 760 in existence.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Blowers- gainward palit and zotac and just saw a msi one but not sure if its in stock.. i would pick that.
> Open air - gigabite rev2 asus msi palit jetstream gainward phantom
> 
> Thats about it really sadly no evga. Ive heard evga blowers kick ass.
> I havent got the best airflow really so im leaning towards the blowers. But im sceptical about the oc headroom.. Can a blower hold 1200mhz in sli? or in single for that matter because im clueless about its capabilities. Im witing on a phone and im currently on a bus so some letters might not be where they should and its hard to write something with this kind of shaking going on. Dirt roads.. hell yeah :-D


Get the msi N760 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 760 GAMING) or the gigabyte or the msi gtx760 hawk







.
Bad air flow cases needs good cooler. Use one good fan to take the heat out of the case and you will be happy.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Yeah, basically 760 is a bit faster at stock, and 7950 is a bit faster when both are OCed to the max. Either way, they offer the same level of gameplay experience. People make it sound like comparing a 650 to a Titan lol
> 
> I think the Linus video had something to do with it though. His numbers make the 760 look like garbage, but he had his 7950 at 1100mhz and only put +100 on his reference 760. I guess Linus got the worst ever overclocking 760 in existence.


Yes, I did a direct comparison to Linus' "review". I used his clocks with my card - benched. Took my OC Stable - benched. There was a 10-12% performance difference. They were very close and trading blows, compared to his horrible "review".

He is even using a reference GTX 760, vs non-reference 660 Ti / 7950.

Like you said, they offer the same level of performance. People are so bought into the hype of the higher bus width and 3GB of RAM its sad. 2GB/3GB at their performance levels don't matter. By the time they would utilize the 3GB VRAM the game would be unplayable. Hell, the Titan doesn't remotely need 6GB, it could have done with 3GB.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How would this card perform with another display? it's 1366×768 and I won't be using it for gaming and so far I think I'll be connecting it to the card via a DVI-D cable or VGA to HDMI or VGA to DVI-D which ever I'll find

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Eyedea

Been messing around with my acx(non sc) today. Few runs in heaven max'd out on1680x1050 res.

Does this seem about right? Overclocked to 1215(+120) core and 3420(+425)memory, still hoping theres some left in the memory tank. Core clock pretty much the most i can get, +130 froze heaven.



Also, would an unstable core oc result in freezing, and unstable ram oc result in artifacts, or does it not work like that?


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Been messing around with my acx(non sc) today. Few runs in heaven max'd out on1680x1050 res.
> 
> Does this seem about right? Overclocked to 1215(+120) core and 3420(+425)memory, still hoping theres some left in the memory tank. Core clock pretty much the most i can get, +130 froze heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, would an unstable core oc result in freezing, and unstable ram oc result in artifacts, or does it not work like that?


An unstable core oc usually results in a driver crash and windows takes 1 or 2 seconds to restart the drivers.
An unstable memory OC results in artifacts and complete system freeze, you have to restart your PC manually.


----------



## phenom01

I just picked up a MSI GTX760 2gb and havnt used nvidia for a while. When i try to use MSI afterburner I get no voltage control even when i choose to enable it and when I apply core clocks nothing changes even with boost. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> I just picked up a MSI GTX760 2gb and havnt used nvidia for a while. When i try to use MSI afterburner I get no voltage control even when i choose to enable it and when I apply core clocks nothing changes even with boost. What am I doing wrong?


grab the latest beta


----------



## phenom01

I have the latest beta...but i figured out why clocks were not changing 400x300 wasnt enough res for it to boost higher changed to 1024x768 and im [email protected] boost on stock voltage so far havnt tryed higher. But I still have no voltage control.

edit 10 furmark passes 1254/3402 stock voltage. Gonna leave it at that for now try for more later.


----------



## Rj2k8

Hello everyone I own a 760 GTX MSI TF and I am somewhat new with overclocking, I have a throttling problem while playing Natural Selection 2 while overclocking. I am using afterburner and I've found some stable overclocks while playing around, but I am trying to achieve higher overclock. Currently my card throttles while playing NS2 @ Core Clock: +100, Memory Clock: +300. After running the game for an hour or so GPU throttles and limits my FPS to 5-15 until I switch back to a lower clock profile. I even tried to raise power / temperature limit up to the max and its the same result. I thought this was an issue with my minimal 500w Cooler Master PSU so I bought a new 650w Seasonic and it still continues to throttle. My temps are 75c when under full load, max graphics, vsync off. My CPU temp (AMD FX 6300 BLACK) is at 45c. There are no crashes or artifacts. My highest stable clock without throttle for all games so far is @ Core: +75, Memory: +200. So I don't understand whats really holding my card back please inform me!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rj2k8*
> 
> Hello everyone I own a 760 GTX MSI TF and I am somewhat new with overclocking, I have a throttling problem while playing Natural Selection 2 while overclocking. I am using afterburner and I've found some stable overclocks while playing around, but I am trying to achieve higher overclock. Currently my card throttles while playing NS2 @ Core Clock: +100, Memory Clock: +300. After running the game for an hour or so GPU throttles and limits my FPS to 5-15 until I switch back to a lower clock profile. I even tried to raise power / temperature limit up to the max and its the same result. I thought this was an issue with my minimal 500w Cooler Master PSU so I bought a new 650w Seasonic and it still continues to throttle. My temps are 75c when under full load, max graphics, vsync off. My CPU temp (AMD FX 6300 BLACK) is at 45c. There are no crashes or artifacts. My highest stable clock without throttle for all games so far is @ Core: +75, Memory: +200. So I don't understand whats really holding my card back please inform me!


Have u read in melodystyle2003's 1st post, "OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760"?

And adding ur PC specs to ur signature will make it easier for all to help u.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rj2k8*
> 
> Hello everyone I own a 760 GTX MSI TF and I am somewhat new with overclocking, I have a throttling problem while playing Natural Selection 2 while overclocking. I am using afterburner and I've found some stable overclocks while playing around, but I am trying to achieve higher overclock. Currently my card throttles while playing NS2 @ Core Clock: +100, Memory Clock: +300. After running the game for an hour or so GPU throttles and limits my FPS to 5-15 until I switch back to a lower clock profile. I even tried to raise power / temperature limit up to the max and its the same result. I thought this was an issue with my minimal 500w Cooler Master PSU so I bought a new 650w Seasonic and it still continues to throttle. My temps are 75c when under full load, max graphics, vsync off. My CPU temp (AMD FX 6300 BLACK) is at 45c. There are no crashes or artifacts. My highest stable clock without throttle for all games so far is @ Core: +75, Memory: +200. So I don't understand whats really holding my card back please inform me!


tone down the core clock and up thee mem clock

This is the max OC you'll get with stock voltage.


----------



## Rj2k8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Have u read in melodystyle2003's 1st post, "OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760"?
> 
> And adding ur PC specs to ur signature will make it easier for all to help u.


PC SPECS:
2x4gb(1866) g skill ripjaws ram
FX 6300 Black edition 3.5ghz hexacore
970A-G46 AM3+ AMD motherboard
760 GTX MSI TF
WD BLUE 1TB HD
Seasonic SSR-650RM 650W PSU

No didnt follow that same guide for overclocking, I overclocked and tested by playing games and running benchmarks in Tomb Raider. I also didn't want to mess with the voltage since I am somewhat new that is the only way to destroy or degrade the life of the GPU. So I would prefer to not overclock by changing voltage just yet.


----------



## Caz

I agree with Spamfree.


----------



## phenom01

Fixed my voltage issue. 5 run Unigine heaven stable 1241/3629.


----------



## Dadius

Wow ...

So I decided to go back and work on my memory clock on my Gigabyte WF OC rev 2, after using the same OC since I bought my card on June 25th. I had the core up to 1306 boost in game. Games were running fine like this.

Now, when I run Heaven 4.0, any clock that gives an in game boost 1267 or over causes the program to stop working. The highest boost clock I can get now in game is 1254. I went from +78 to +38 on core. ***?

Could it be the new Nvidia beta drivers I am using?


----------



## Spamfree

whats your ASIC?


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> whats your ASIC?


76.2 %

Weird thing is, when Heaven doesn't crash it seems like it would run for ever if I wanted, but at the same clocks, when it does crash, it will crash within the first minute of it.

This isn't what it was doing last month that's for sure.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> 76.2 %
> 
> Weird thing is, when Heaven doesn't crash it seems like it would run for ever if I wanted, but at the same clocks, when it does crash, it will crash within the first minute of it.
> 
> This isn't what it was doing last month that's for sure.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure heaven is bugged, I thought i was the only one having weird ass problems with it.

Use Valley instead, or turn off vsync in games for a while


----------



## mrpc9886

Running a EVGA GTX 760 ACX, ASIC 69.2. I'm finding that Nvidia Inspector seems to report clock speed more precisely than Precision X.

At anyrate, here's Heaven Valley running 'extreme' (not HD). This is without a voltage bump. Take note of the indicated GPU speed in Valley (upper right corner) and the indicated GPU speed in Inspector. As a reference, Precision X tell me it's really 1215. So I guess it's somewhere well north of the 760 reference clock of 980.

I surely would appreciate an explanation of why none of the various utilities can agree on the speed of the GPU, also FYI, GPU-Z reports the GPU Clock as 1109 with a boost of 1174, so no help there.


----------



## Caz

Can someone aware me on what ASIC is all about. I have no clue.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Can someone aware me on what ASIC is all about. I have no clue.


Empirically, higher the ASIC lower the voltage a gpu core needs to achieve higher clocks.
This doesnt guarantee that it will get higher clocks than other with lower ASIC. Both perhaps could achieve same clocks with different voltage.


----------



## sakisvga

*Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 (ASIC 68.2%)*
This is my final BEST OC.
Unigine Valley STABLE 100% I run 5 Benchmarks (Valley Run 60+ min).
_(Games I can push a little more)_
I don't think i can push any more with Drivers 320.49
Here are my settings

*Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +645Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*

GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3649MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP71%

Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
*Score 1938, Max FPS 89.4*

I have set windows in Performance mode.
I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.

GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley.txt 62k .txt file


This is screen-shot of my Desktop



Overall I am very impressed with my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2
Also i am pretty sure with future driver releases new games will gain more % performance.
And for one more time I confirm this VGA is Value / $


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 (ASIC 68.2%)*
> This is my final BEST OC.
> Unigine Valley STABLE 100% I run 5 Benchmarks (Valley Run 60+ min).
> _(Games I can push a little more)_
> I don't think i can push any more with Drivers 320.49
> Here are my settings
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +645Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3649MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP71%
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1938, Max FPS 89.4*
> 
> I have set windows in Performance mode.
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley.txt 62k .txt file
> 
> 
> This is screen-shot of my Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2
> Also i am pretty sure with future driver releases new games will gain more % performance.
> And for one more time I confirm this VGA is Value / $


That is an amazing overclock and score. You have one of the top 10% cards for sure. My card max score on valley with max overclock is only 1754 with the MSI twin frozer. Lousy 6200mhz memory and 1228mhz core. RMA'd it though







Still no update


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 (ASIC 68.2%)*
> This is my final BEST OC.
> Unigine Valley STABLE 100% I run 5 Benchmarks (Valley Run 60+ min).
> _(Games I can push a little more)_
> I don't think i can push any more with Drivers 320.49
> Here are my settings
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +645Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3649MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP71%
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1938, Max FPS 89.4*
> 
> I have set windows in Performance mode.
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley.txt 62k .txt file
> 
> 
> This is screen-shot of my Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2
> Also i am pretty sure with future driver releases new games will gain more % performance.
> And for one more time I confirm this VGA is Value / $


How is it +104 on core while being @1293 MHz unless you mean +140 I've done 1 valley benchmark at +150 and it looked stable but I'm not an OC guy I'm just too afraid to touch my GPU lol


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> That is an amazing overclock and score. You have one of the top 10% cards for sure. My card max score on valley with max overclock is only 1754 with the MSI twin frozer. Lousy 6200mhz memory and 1228mhz core. RMA'd it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no update


Ouch, I get like 1650ish stock. I get around 1930 with my stable OC. Same MSI card.


----------



## Hawxie

I am now torn between EVGA GTX 760 FTW and MSI N760 GTX HAWK







.
I have no idea on which one to get, once the green paper arrives :/.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 (ASIC 68.2%)*
> This is my final BEST OC.
> Unigine Valley STABLE 100% I run 5 Benchmarks (Valley Run 60+ min).
> _(Games I can push a little more)_
> I don't think i can push any more with Drivers 320.49
> Here are my settings
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +645Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3649MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP71%
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1938, Max FPS 89.4*
> 
> I have set windows in Performance mode.
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley.txt 62k .txt file
> 
> 
> This is screen-shot of my Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2
> Also i am pretty sure with future driver releases new games will gain more % performance.
> And for one more time I confirm this VGA is Value / $


Holy crap, I scored the same exact result as you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I am now torn between EVGA GTX 760 FTW and MSI N760 GTX HAWK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have no idea on which one to get, once the green paper arrives :/.


I would go for MSI one.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I am now torn between EVGA GTX 760 FTW and MSI N760 GTX HAWK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have no idea on which one to get, once the green paper arrives :/.


I would go with the Hawk. 4GB is wasted on the 760.

Edit: Plus this: http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-gtx-760-hawk/17/


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 (ASIC 68.2%)*
> This is my final BEST OC.
> Unigine Valley STABLE 100% I run 5 Benchmarks (Valley Run 60+ min).
> _(Games I can push a little more)_
> I don't think i can push any more with Drivers 320.49
> Here are my settings
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +645Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3649MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP71%
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1938, Max FPS 89.4*
> 
> I have set windows in Performance mode.
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley.txt 62k .txt file
> 
> 
> This is screen-shot of my Desktop
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am very impressed with my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2
> Also i am pretty sure with future driver releases new games will gain more % performance.
> And for one more time I confirm this VGA is Value / $


Weird how GPU boost works ... If I add +78 to my Gigabyte Windorce, I get 1306mhz in game. Good OC man, now that I have given up on heaven since it seems bugged, I am going to run Valley.


----------



## Dadius

Ok, I just scored 1827 on Valley Extreme HD. that was with Gigabyte wf OC rev2 @ 1267 max boost clock (+38) ... and 6698mhz mem.

Im going to bump core back up and memory a bit and run again.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> That is an amazing overclock and score. You have one of the top 10% cards for sure. My card max score on valley with max overclock is only 1754 with the MSI twin frozer. Lousy 6200mhz memory and 1228mhz core. RMA'd it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no update


To Tell you the truth i didn't expect with ASIC Quality under 70% to OC that high!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How is it +104 on core while being @1293 MHz unless you mean +140 I've done 1 valley benchmark at +150 and it looked stable but I'm not an OC guy I'm just too afraid to touch my GPU lol


Gigabytes GTX 760 is factory OC 1150 boost.
Add 104 equals 1254MHz GPU core.
Now comes GPU boost 2.0 and ASIC Quality.
If my card had ASIC like 89% probably will hit spectaculars clocks.
Since GPU boost 2.0 will add more MHz if GPU runs stable and under TDP / Temp limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Weird how GPU boost works ... If I add +78 to my Gigabyte Windorce, I get 1306mhz in game. Good OC man, now that I have given up on heaven since it seems bugged, I am going to run Valley.


Your Gigabyte Has better to mine ASIC, correct?
If i run valley on @1306 GPUcore (+117MHz) it becames unstable.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> To Tell you the truth i didn't expect with ASIC Quality under 70% to OC that high!
> Gigabytes GTX 760 is factory OC 1150 boost.
> Add 104 equals 1254MHz GPU core.
> Now comes GPU boost 2.0 and ASIC Quality.
> If my card had ASIC like 89% probably will hit spectaculars clocks.
> Since GPU boost 2.0 will add more MHz if GPU runs stable and under TDP / Temp limits.
> Your Gigabyte Has better to mine ASIC, correct?
> If i run valley on @1306 GPUcore (+117MHz) it becames unstable.


It seems to crash on Valley at 1306 after a few passes. I thought it was stable but it's not. I can play hours of BF3 at 1306 though.

Bumped core to 1297 (+65) .. And memory up to 7000mhz .. THIS IS STABLE ... Probably more room on memory.

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
45.1
Score:
1886
Min FPS:
22.6
Max FPS:
84.0
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (3680MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 9.18.13.2641 (2048MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

... My Asic is 76.2


----------



## salaveciic

Well hello there buds. Proud to join GTX 760 owners club. Just got my Gigabye Windforce 3X rev 2.0 GTX 760 ASIC - 80.4% . Will try overclocking and show the results. A single question - is it worth to overvolt?


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> It seems to crash on Valley at 1306 after a few passes. I thought it was stable but it's not. I can play hours of BF3 at 1306 though.


If you play with Vsync off it will eventually crash the driver.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> If you play with Vsync off it will eventually crash the driver.


Good point, and yeah I've accepted the fact 1306 is unstable even though I originally though it was. Although, I havn't tried it yet with a 12mv voltage bump. I'm using stock volts. I don't know if it would make a difference and I don't want to touch the voltage anyway. 1297 runs fine, and I still have some headroom for the memory (it's currently at 7000mhz).


----------



## Locke290

I'm seeing a lot of similar overclocks/performance on the Valley Benchmark.

I run 1280/7400 stable. Originally on the older drivers I was at 1303/7400 stable I believe.

The 12mV voltage control doesn't change anything for me.

My Memory can be raised higher as well, I have it at +700, I ran it at +800 without any issues.

Unigine Valley - Extreme HD @ 1280/7400 = 1926 pts (46fps)
@ Stock (MSI) = 1655 pts(39.5fps)
EDIT: @ 1280/7600 = 1945 pts (46.5fps)
16.5% increase on an already factory OC card. Probably ~20% increase over a stock 760.

Not sure where the stigma of nVidia cards don't overclock well. They OC on par with any of the "legendary" OCing 7950 according to TPU, HWBOT etc., I'm talking stock voltage ofc.

Really would like to see how far we could push these if the voltages were unlocked. Would be be pretty high I think, when benching I only hit in the low 60s temperature wise. That's with extremely low fan speed. Max fan speeds are at 45% at peak.

Unigine Valley at Fan Speeds 70% - Temps stabilize at 54 degrees.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> I have set windows in Performance mode.
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.


Does doing this actually help your performance? Anyone comment? I am going to work on my OC again in a week when I get settled in my new place. Wondering how I can get the most out of this thing.

Btw Saki, most people have seen better performance on that card (I have it) with less Core and more Mem clock. I am at 1280/1875, stable.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would go with the Hawk. 4GB is wasted on the 760.
> 
> Edit: Plus this: http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-gtx-760-hawk/17/


Yeah ok, the HAWK is pretty sick for its price :O.


----------



## Ribozyme

Woot got a refund for my 760. Guess I don't belong in this club no more..


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Woot got a refund for my 760. Guess I don't belong in this club no more..


What are you gonna purchase then?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> What are you gonna purchase then?


Got myself a secondhand 680 twin frozr, 236 euro including shipping, while my 760 was in RMA. I put it up for sale for 280 euro







Might hold on to it. If it sells I'll go for the asus 760 or wait it out for the AMD 9000 series.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Got myself a secondhand 680 twin frozr, 236 euro including shipping, while my 760 was in RMA. I put it up for sale for 280 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might hold on to it. If it sells I'll go for the asus 760 or wait it out for the AMD 9000 series.


If I'm not mistaken, the GTX 8XX shouldn't be far behind the HD 9000 release date, 2-3 months after my speculation.


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the GTX 8XX shouldn't be far behind the HD 9000 release date, 2-3 months after my speculation.


Maxwell (GTX 8XX) is coming sometime later in 2014.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey there








Cranked up the 3930k 5gigs @2400, Got another Giga 760 oc been benchin...........

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735 1306 / 3585


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757 1320 / 3585


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/757680 1355 3616
These are my first passes too








I will fill in form to join shortly if that's cool


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Does doing this actually help your performance? Anyone comment? I am going to work on my OC again in a week when I get settled in my new place. Wondering how I can get the most out of this thing.
> 
> Btw Saki, most people have seen better performance on that card (I have it) with less Core and more Mem clock. I am at 1280/1875, stable.


I am almost sure by disabling "AERO" windows is using less resources.
Performance mode is for max performance








Driver reset to be safe and easily comparable for other users.

As for maximizing memory OC *Caz* you are probably correct, at least with Valley.
But this was my overall maximum GPU based STABLE OC.
I will try for maximum Mem first then GPU core and compare results.
For now though i play games at Gigabytes factor Clocks.
There is no need to OC my VGA and this makes me really happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranked up the 3930k 5gigs @2400, Got another Giga 760 oc been benchin...........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735 1306 / 3585
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757 1320 / 3585
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/757680 1355 3616
> 
> These are my first passes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will fill in form to join shortly if that's cool


Yes its Cool:
Very Impressive OC.
Did you find your 100% Stable OC ?
What is your VGA ASIC Quality ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> To Tell you the truth i didn't expect with ASIC Quality under 70% to OC that high!
> Gigabytes GTX 760 is factory OC 1150 boost.
> Add 104 equals 1254MHz GPU core.
> Now comes GPU boost 2.0 and ASIC Quality.
> If my card had ASIC like 89% probably will hit spectaculars clocks.
> Since GPU boost 2.0 will add more MHz if GPU runs stable and under TDP / Temp limits.
> Your Gigabyte Has better to mine ASIC, correct?
> If i run valley on @1306 GPUcore (+117MHz) it becames unstable.


Ah I see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> It seems to crash on Valley at 1306 after a few passes. I thought it was stable but it's not. I can play hours of BF3 at 1306 though.
> 
> Bumped core to 1297 (+65) .. And memory up to 7000mhz .. THIS IS STABLE ... Probably more room on memory.
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 45.1
> Score:
> 1886
> Min FPS:
> 22.6
> Max FPS:
> 84.0
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (3680MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 9.18.13.2641 (2048MB) x1
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Extreme HD
> Powered by UNIGINE Engine
> Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013
> 
> ... My Asic is 76.2


That's weird I can get 45.9 by only increasing mem by 700 I feel like I haven't got a good OC card crashes at +120 could you recommend specific drivers for the OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salaveciic*
> 
> Well hello there buds. Proud to join GTX 760 owners club. Just got my Gigabye Windforce 3X rev 2.0 GTX 760 ASIC - 80.4% . Will try overclocking and show the results. A single question - is it worth to overvolt?


Wow nice asic man sure your card is gonna OC like a beast
Seems like the gigabyte owners are increasing


----------



## salaveciic

While overclocking my GTX 760 memory clock and trying to run Unigine Valley 1.0, my screen after a while goes black and comes back on, but the wierd thing is after that has happened, CoreClock stays the same but Memory clock goes all the way down to like 300 mhz. I have a feeling that it's related to VRM temperature(goes too hot or something). Is there any way to monitor VRM temp's because i can't seem to find them in GPU-Z or MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ah I see
> That's weird I can get 45.9 by only increasing mem by 700 I feel like I haven't got a good OC card crashes at +120 could you recommend specific drivers for the OC
> Wow nice asic man sure your card is gonna OC like a beast
> Seems like the gigabyte owners are increasing


What is your cpu? ... My i7 950 may slow things down alittle compared to someone using a newer chip.

Also, what is your max boost at +120 .. You have to go by your max in game boost because +120 or whatever the number even on the same model of card can result in different boost clocks. I get 1297mhz with only + 65, others with my same card (Gigabyte WF oc v2) use +90 to get that same clock.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of similar overclocks/performance on the Valley Benchmark.
> 
> I run 1280/7400 stable. Originally on the older drivers I was at 1303/7400 stable I believe.
> 
> The 12mV voltage control doesn't change anything for me.
> 
> My Memory can be raised higher as well, I have it at +700, I ran it at +800 without any issues.
> 
> Unigine Valley - Extreme HD @ 1280/7400 = 1926 pts (46fps)
> @ Stock (MSI) = 1655 pts(39.5fps)
> EDIT: @ 1280/7600 = 1945 pts (46.5fps)
> 16.5% increase on an already factory OC card. Probably ~20% increase over a stock 760.
> 
> Not sure where the stigma of nVidia cards don't overclock well. They OC on par with any of the "legendary" OCing 7950 according to TPU, HWBOT etc., I'm talking stock voltage ofc.
> 
> Really would like to see how far we could push these if the voltages were unlocked. Would be be pretty high I think, when benching I only hit in the low 60s temperature wise. That's with extremely low fan speed. Max fan speeds are at 45% at peak.
> 
> Unigine Valley at Fan Speeds 70% - Temps stabilize at 54 degrees.


Out of curiousity, is 1280/7400 going to be your every day gaming overclock, is it just your benchmarking OC?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> What is your cpu? ... My i7 950 may slow things down alittle compared to someone using a newer chip.
> 
> Also, what is your max boost at +120 .. You have to go by your max in game boost because +120 or whatever the number even on the same model of card can result in different boost clocks. I get 1297mhz with only + 65, others with my same card (Gigabyte WF oc v2) use +90 to get that same clock.


I'm using a stockclocked 3570k and gpu-z says I'm at 1270 when I add +120 I'm not sure what's the reading during the bench itself so how do I monitor that?


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm using a stockclocked 3570k and gpu-z says I'm at 1270 when I add +120 I'm not sure what's the reading during the bench itself so how do I monitor that?


Run Valley in windowed mode, and alt tab to bring up GPU Z and hit the sensors tab (you can also bring up your OC software and use the monitoring software).


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salaveciic*
> 
> Well hello there buds. Proud to join GTX 760 owners club. Just got my Gigabye Windforce 3X rev 2.0 GTX 760 ASIC - 80.4% . Will try overclocking and show the results. A single question - is it worth to overvolt?


Yours VGA ASIC Quality is excellent!
Overvolting is not harmful if used wisely not 24/7.
But the +12mv seems minute to harm GPU at all.
Usually adding +12mv has a very very small impact in performance.
__________________
Don't forget to complete club FORM on first post!


----------



## salaveciic

Welp even tho the ASIC is 80%, the card's doing wierd stuff.. So while running valley my Max Boost clock is 1293mhz (+52mhz) , if i add +65 boost clock goes up to 1306mhz and then the stuff happens, no crashes no errors no nothing. Screen goes black for a sec and comes back and memory clock has gone all the way down to 300mhz, i suppose it's just cuz it can't handle that much. Welp, i consider 1293mhz quite a good result for core clock at max boost. Will give memory clock a try. Another question! Does cpu affect Unigine Valley score/fps that much ?


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salaveciic*
> 
> Welp even tho the ASIC is 80%, the card's doing wierd stuff.. So while running valley my Max Boost clock is 1293mhz (+52mhz) , if i add +65 boost clock goes up to 1306mhz and then the stuff happens, no crashes no errors no nothing. Screen goes black for a sec and comes back and memory clock has gone all the way down to 300mhz, i suppose it's just cuz it can't handle that much. Welp, i consider 1293mhz quite a good result for core clock at max boost. Will give memory clock a try. Another question! Does cpu affect Unigine Valley score/fps that much ?


1293 (+65) is where my card likes to be too. (I keep saying 1297 but it's 1293) .. brain fart ... Same thing happens to me as you at 1306 after a few passes.

I'm not sure how much CPU effects the score, but probably a bit, since people with newer CPUs than me (like 3570k and up) seem to get slightler higher FPS at the same GPU overclock.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Out of curiousity, is 1280/7400 going to be your every day gaming overclock, is it just your benchmarking OC?


I will most likely be gaming at stock as I only game at 1680x1050. No issues maxing the games I play with good fps at stock.
I'll only be pushing my OC when games get a bit more demanding, as well I hope to get a new monitor soon too.

To the above poster, ASIC % means very little. I'm not sure why people even ask for it as I've seen high ASIC values suck at OC and low ASIC doing good.
My 560 Ti was 80%+ ASIC and was a horrible overclocker at stock voltages. It came at 850Mhz anything over 880Mhz was unstable lol Though pushing my voltages up I was close to 1Ghz.
Your core clock is great, and memory clock is equally important with this card.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> 'SNIP'
> 
> Yes its Cool:
> Very Impressive OC.
> Did you find your 100% Stable OC ?
> What is your VGA ASIC Quality ?


Thank you
Thank you again








Still working out the creases
Don't know yet or know how to find that one out......... im workin on it









I chose these cards after owning TRI 660ti's and benching SLI 4Gb 770's . 770's bench okay but very overated and expensive not worth the investment . So far SLI 760's are right up were the 660ti's are scoring , cant wait to get 3rd card and beat my old TRI 660ti and SLI 770 scores










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837 1241 / 3933


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/724289 1170 / 3496


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/757680 1360 / 3585
A 3rd card hopefully get me a 14000


----------



## salaveciic

So the highest stable memory clock i could get is +725mhz. At the end of the day Unigine Valley score was 1780/42.5fps. And i can tell you one thing Unigine valley is quite dependant on CPU's clock speed. Left my crappy a6-3650 at stock speed and it decreases the score by 160 which for me is enough to make a difference. And for the cpu, im gonna swap it out for something better soon enough so don't pay attention to it.
Overall i'm quite happy how the GTX 760 performs.


----------



## Spamfree

You can get a better overclock than that.





Ignore the overvoltage, my card doesn't accept it


----------



## Rj2k8

What or is there a safe over voltage for the MSI 760? For hours of gaming? I see that a lot of people here set it to +12mv the max in afterburner, is that limited because its completely safe? I'm confused I keep hearing that you can damage your GPU by over volting but everyone is volting to the max.

Unsolved re-post (updated)
Hello everyone I own a 760 GTX MSI TF and I am somewhat new with overclocking, I have a throttling problem while playing Natural Selection 2 while overclocking. I am using afterburner and I've found some stable overclocks while playing around, but I am trying to achieve higher overclock. Currently my card throttles while playing NS2 @ Core Clock: +120, Memory Clock: +600. After running the game for an hour the GPU throttles and limits my FPS to 5-15 until I switch back to a lower clock profile. I even tried to raise power / temperature limit up to the max and its the same result. I thought this was an issue with my minimal 500w Cooler Master PSU so I bought a new 650w Seasonic and it still continues to throttle. My temps are 77c when under full load, max graphics, vsync off. My CPU temp (AMD FX 6300 BLACK) is at 45c. There are no crashes or artifacts. My highest stable clock without throttle for all games so far is @ Core: +113, Memory: +600. So I don't understand whats really holding my card back please inform me!

PC SPECS:
2x4gb(1866) g skill ripjaws ram
FX 6300 Black edition 3.5ghz hexacore
970A-G46 AM3+ AMD motherboard
760 GTX MSI TF
WD BLUE 1TB HD
Seasonic SSR-650RM 650W PSU


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its a good idea to keep GK104 under 70c to avoid throttling . The more you go past 70c odd it will down clock 13mhz at certain temp increments


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Run Valley in windowed mode, and alt tab to bring up GPU Z and hit the sensors tab (you can also bring up your OC software and use the monitoring software).


You were right when i add +100 it doesn't stay at 1250 it's at 1306 i did what you said thanks a lot and that clock runs stable all the time i'll see how far cani push it but it seems a great overclocker


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its a good idea to keep GK104 under 70c to avoid throttling . The more you go past 70c odd it will down clock 13mhz at certain temp increments


GPU boost 2.0 eliminates this throttling and lets you set a temp target.


----------



## Spamfree

it only starts throttling at 80 afaik and you can even override that.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> it only starts throttling at 80 afaik and you can even override that.


Really?

I ran mine at 83C~ constant in BL2 and didn't see any throttling in Afterburner or change in FPS or anything.

Phoned EVGA today as they seem to be ignoring my emails...card was tested, no fault, even though he agreed over the phone he can hear the fault. Getting a new one anyway, hopefully sent to today, if not then Friday.


----------



## Rj2k8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I ran mine at 83C~ constant in BL2 and didn't see any throttling in Afterburner or change in FPS or anything.
> 
> Phoned EVGA today as they seem to be ignoring my emails...card was tested, no fault, even though he agreed over the phone he can hear the fault. Getting a new one anyway, hopefully sent to today, if not then Friday.


Whats wrong with your card?

Just tried to over volt my gpu and seems like my card is not accepting it after I unlocked it in Afterburner


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> GPU boost 2.0 eliminates this throttling and lets you set a temp target.


So that's what its for ahh well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I ran mine at 83C~ constant in BL2 and didn't see any throttling in Afterburner or change in FPS or anything.
> 
> Phoned EVGA today as they seem to be ignoring my emails...card was tested, no fault, even though he agreed over the phone he can hear the fault. Getting a new one anyway, hopefully sent to today, if not then Friday.


I try to keep mine under 70c with this device.........
.................... Air Bending


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So that's what its for ahh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep mine under 70c with this device.........
> .................... Air Bending


What the f... Where did the card go?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So that's what its for ahh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep mine under 70c with this device.........
> .................... Air Bending


Aang?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Anyone have a bench chart on 760 SLI compared to other GPU's?


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Anyone have a bench chart on 760 SLI compared to other GPU's?


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,1.html


----------



## Zvejniex

Today or tommorow my 760 arrives, anybody know how far can blower fans OC?


----------



## Majentrix

Loving my 760, planning on getting a second one, apparently 760 SLI is better than a Titan, for half the price.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What the f... Where did the card go?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Aang?
Click to expand...

Portable ducted aircon . Right now I have 12c ambient case temps


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Today or tommorow my 760 arrives, anybody know how far can blower fans OC?


I have the EVGA custom blower and it can do 1250/1800 under 75 C with a custom fan profile. I could probably go further but too lazy


----------



## melodystyle2003

Having some time decide to do some benches while oc using my daily in-game settings.
Crysis3 all set to High + 16x AF
BF3 high + 16x AF , AA - AO - blur off

GPU clocks 1332/1800.

Case ambient 43°C, closed with fans on auto and silent profile. Room ambient 33°C.
Results:
Crysis 3:

BF3 multiplayer, 48players, zimba tower:


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Nice card man







OC beast.

I wanted to ask people with the EVGA ACX cooler how loud it is ? I saw tons of reviews and everyone says different things about the cards. Can a EVGA owner say what is the noise differences between the ACX, the Asus and the MSI cooler. (if he had heard all of them)
I have a Asus 760 but i think something is wrong with this card and i'm gonna sell it. There are no MSI cards in my country right know and i had an eye on the EVGA one.
Thanks.


----------



## salaveciic

I'm quite disappointed with my gigabyte card in this matter, when the fans go above 65% 70%, my card souns like freagin rocket or a reactive plane taking off, for the sake of interest made and experiment with 100% fan speed, just tramendous. Propably cuz of the tripple fan design.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salaveciic*
> 
> I'm quite disappointed with my gigabyte card in this matter, when the fans go above 65% 70%, my card souns like freagin rocket or a reactive plane taking off, for the sake of interest made and experiment with 100% fan speed, just tramendous. Propably cuz of the tripple fan design.


I don't notice that but maybe that's because of my 5.1 sound system but really i don't notice and please guys why whining about the noise so much you should've tried my old HD5830 then you'd know how real noise sounds like


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> Nice card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC beast.
> 
> I wanted to ask people with the EVGA ACX cooler how loud it is ? I saw tons of reviews and everyone says different things about the cards. Can a EVGA owner say what is the noise differences between the ACX, the Asus and the MSI cooler. (if he had heard all of them)
> I have a Asus 760 but i think something is wrong with this card and i'm gonna sell it. There are no MSI cards in my country right know and i had an eye on the EVGA one.
> Thanks.


You have the asus 760? Tell me about it, I want to buy one because according to the reviews it has the lowest idle noise. Can you describe the idle noise in various situations? And what do you think is wrong with your card? If you think the load noise profile is too loud just make your own curve. Can you test the GPU temp with gaming with fans on idle or a little above idle?

Edit: I used to own the MSI 760 and it barely ramps up while gaming, it has a very mild fan curve. But I didn't think it was quiet enough in idle. But I use my pc for school too in a quiet room with my mitx case on my desk with inaudible casefans and cpu cooler, so your user scenario may vary.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You have the asus 760? Tell me about it, I want to buy one because according to the reviews it has the lowest idle noise. Can you describe the idle noise in various situations? And what do you think is wrong with your card? If you think the load noise profile is too loud just make your own curve. Can you test the GPU temp with gaming with fans on idle or a little above idle?
> 
> Edit: I used to own the MSI 760 and it barely ramps up while gaming, it has a very mild fan curve. But I didn't think it was quiet enough in idle. But I use my pc for school too in a quiet room with my mitx case on my desk with inaudible casefans and cpu cooler, so your user scenario may vary.


The card is the quitest i have ever had. Even at 90% on the fans (3000 rmp) you can barely hear the card. It's not about the fan noise it's about the temps. my room is 30C and the card on idle is 42C, in gaming it reaches 76C with no OC. I couldn't return it because all the asus cards were sold from where i bought it. I just got a faulty card. People with this card have 32C in idle while room temp is 29-30C and under load with auto fan reaches 67-69C max. My old asus gtx 560Ti was 37C in idle and it was a 2 years old card, tortured with everything out there. I wanted a MSI card too but i had to wait 1 month for it, i already sold my 560ti so i had to buy something.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> The card is the quitest i have ever had. Even at 90% on the fans (3000 rmp) you can barely hear the card. It's not about the fan noise it's about the temps. my room is 30C and the card on idle is 42C, in gaming it reaches 76C with no OC. I couldn't return it because all the asus cards were sold from where i bought it. I just got a faulty card. People with this card have 32C in idle while room temp is 29-30C and under load with auto fan reaches 67-69C max. My old asus gtx 560Ti was 37C in idle and it was a 2 years old card, tortured with everything out there. I wanted a MSI card too but i had to wait 1 month for it, i already sold my 560ti so i had to buy something.


I am more interested in the idle noise. Because stock the asus is one of the loudest 760s under load







Could you hold your ear next to the case and listen if you can identify the graphics card noise? I guess you have a tower case so the card isn't positioned like a mtx set up.. So your only gripe is temps? Maybe try to screw down the cooler to the core better. But I don't think your temps are problematic. 30 degrees celsius ambient is hot. So 76c under load is a very decent temp. And idle temps it is possible for 42 degrees, depending on your airflow. The other people who boast about there temps probably have their case fans blowing away at max speed. Don't sweat it man. Your card will not be harmed by those temps. Do you like the fact that the card is small?


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I am more interested in the idle noise. Because stock the asus is one of the loudest 760s under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you hold your ear next to the case and listen if you can identify the graphics card noise? I guess you have a tower case so the card isn't positioned like a mtx set up.. So your only gripe is temps? Maybe try to screw down the cooler to the core better. But I don't think your temps are problematic. 30 degrees celsius ambient is hot. So 76c under load is a very decent temp. And idle temps it is possible for 42 degrees, depending on your airflow. The other people who boast about there temps probably have their case fans blowing away at max speed. Don't sweat it man. Your card will not be harmed by those temps. Do you like the fact that the card is small?


Here is my Case. I have 1x140mm front, one 120mm back and 2x120mm top they all run at ~1200 rpm.

I can't hear the card on idle. My custom fan curve starts from 40% (`1400 rmp) and i can't hear it running. The other fans make 3x the noise.
42C in idle is hot for me. I know my room temps are high (don't have air conditioning) but i know other people with the same romm temp is mine and get 5-6C lower temps in idle.

Btw i love Majentrix case. Soo awesome


----------



## melodystyle2003

First post updated with auto refresh gtx760 brand chart and minor changes. Also some benchmarks added.

Feel free to suggest anything that should be placed in first post or not


----------



## Shibuya

I'm about to take the plunge, but is there a difference between the OC'd versions of the EVGA ACX (SC'd in this case), MSI TF, and Gigabyte Windforce cards? Is there a best out of those 3?

Is it worth paying $10+ more for the OC'd versions of the normal versions? Thanks


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shibuya*
> 
> I'm about to take the plunge, but is there a difference between the OC'd versions of the EVGA ACX (SC'd in this case), MSI TF, and Gigabyte Windforce cards? Is there a best out of those 3?
> 
> Is it worth paying $10+ more for the OC'd versions of the normal versions? Thanks


I have the Gigabyte one and it OC like a beast i think you are better of with the OC versions since they offer better cooling lower noise and better high clocks


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shibuya*
> 
> I'm about to take the plunge, but is there a difference between the OC'd versions of the EVGA ACX (SC'd in this case), MSI TF, and Gigabyte Windforce cards? Is there a best out of those 3?
> 
> Is it worth paying $10+ more for the OC'd versions of the normal versions? Thanks


MSI is most silent with stock fan profile. You pay 10 dollars extra for a better and quieter cooler. I think that's worth it. Max overclock is random per chip.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,1.html


Thank you +1


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salaveciic*
> 
> I'm quite disappointed with my gigabyte card in this matter, when the fans go above 65% 70%, my card souns like freagin rocket or a reactive plane taking off, for the sake of interest made and experiment with 100% fan speed, just tramendous. Propably cuz of the tripple fan design.


thou

I don't notice it at all. I have my custom profile set to go up to 80% fan speed, and at 80% I don't even notice it. My case fans though are a little on the loud side so .... Plus, last time I looked at reviews, the Gigabyte was only slightly louder than the msi card at load, (quieter at idle) and the msi card is the quietest.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> MSI is most silent with stock fan profile. You pay 10 dollars extra for a better and quieter cooler. I think that's worth it. Max overclock is random per chip.


MSI is quieter, but I wouldn't go as far as to say it's better than the Gigabyte cooler. Stock profile the gigabyte gets better temps from what I've seen. (although not by much)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> MSI is quieter, but I wouldn't go as far as to say it's better than the Gigabyte cooler. Stock profile the gigabyte gets better temps from what I've seen. (although not by much)


Bottom line is gigabytes cooler cools more and msi is dead silent so it depends on your personal preference


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> MSI is quieter, but I wouldn't go as far as to say it's better than the Gigabyte cooler. Stock profile the gigabyte gets better temps from what I've seen. (although not by much)


I think the MSI is the better heatsink, it is practically the same as the one they put on the 770 minus one heatpipe. If you would create the same airflow on the MSI and the Gigabyte I think the MSI will have lower temps. MSI is also more silent in idle which is a plus for some(like me). Noise under load you can play with the fan curve as desired but idle noise is the bottom limit







Wish you could mod the bios to allow lower fan speed in idle. It is possible but apparently the fans stop spinning if you put it to low. which is nice actually







Anyone here an experienced kepler bios modder?


----------



## Erik in sac

about to join this group. My msi 760 hawk is out for delivery today. 
Gonna check its operation and a little OC, then remove it and put the water cooler on it. See what I can get. Looks like a fun card to mess with


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> about to join this group. My msi 760 hawk is out for delivery today.
> Gonna check its operation and a little OC, then remove it and put the water cooler on it. See what I can get. Looks like a fun card to mess with


You have the hawk that's AWESOME that card is a beast


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> about to join this group. My msi 760 hawk is out for delivery today.
> Gonna check its operation and a little OC, then remove it and put the water cooler on it. See what I can get. Looks like a fun card to mess with


Nice that you bought the hawk, I'm really curious if it really clocks better on average than the other 760s. I do not think so. But we need way more owners of the various cards to do a decent statistical analysis.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Nice that you bought the hawk, I'm really curious if it really clocks better on average than the other 760s. I do not think so. But we need way more owners of the various cards to do a decent statistical analysis.


true. As far as I know, not many have them installed yet. I ordered mine Wednesday as soon as NE had stock. ncix was the only other vender I found that had any. Even if it isn't a killer OC card, if I have purchased an evga and then got a backplate separately (I kinda like that stuff lol) then price was almost the same. After building some systems for others and choosing MSI, they seem to make some cards that OC consistently well.

What should I expect, mid 1300's? I am coming from an evga 560ti 448 core classy. Got that to 997mhz on water. I know several MSI cards hit a little over 1K. This will be a nice upgrade at least for 1920x1200


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> true. As far as I know, not many have them installed yet. I ordered mine Wednesday as soon as NE had stock. ncix was the only other vender I found that had any. Even if it isn't a killer OC card, if I have purchased an evga and then got a backplate separately (I kinda like that stuff lol) then price was almost the same. After building some systems for others and choosing MSI, they seem to make some cards that OC consistently well.
> 
> What should I expect, mid 1300's? I am coming from an evga 560ti 448 core classy. Got that to 997mhz on water. I know several MSI cards hit a little over 1K. This will be a nice upgrade at least for 1920x1200


Hehe I like backplates too. The hawk is the only 760 with backplate stock he? Stupid of Asus that they skimped it on their 760. The 670 had it.

You should expect the worst and hope for the best. I had an MSI 760 TF and got 1254mhz max core and A lousy 6200 mhz memory







I think you should assume that is around the minimum OC for a 760. If you are able to get over 1300mhz stable then you should be a happy camper, and then to have good memory too. It is a lottery man


----------



## Rj2k8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Portable ducted aircon . Right now I have 12c ambient case temps


Condensation?


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hehe I like backplates too. The hawk is the only 760 with backplate stock he? Stupid of Asus that they skimped it on their 760. The 670 had it.
> 
> You should expect the worst and hope for the best. I had an MSI 760 TF and got 1254mhz max core and A lousy 6200 mhz memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should assume that is around the minimum OC for a 760. If you are able to get over 1300mhz stable then you should be a happy camper, and then to have good memory too. It is a lottery man


You think 1254mhz on core is a bad OC ? I get mine to 1215 stable, anything above that craches ;/ I could do 6600 on memory but haven't tested the max yet.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> You think 1254mhz on core is a bad OC ? I get mine to 1215 stable, anything above that craches ;/ I could do 6600 on memory but haven't tested the max yet.


I'm sorry







With all the guys out here boasting with their 1354 mhz core and 7000+ standard you start to believe that is the norm







Anyway I rmad that card and got a refund. I am currently overthinking an asus 760 for the great idle noise (great as very silent I mean).


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the guys out here boasting with their 1354 mhz core and 7000+ standard you start to believe that is the norm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I rmad that card and got a refund. I am currently overthinking an asus 760 for the great idle noise (great as very silent I mean).


Silicon lottery









I manage 1280/7400 stable. I can push further on my memory clock but I went back a few notches to keep it safe.

To be honest, I'm seeing more people with similar OCs as me, especially in reviews. I'd say those with poor overclocks are the minority. From what I seen the EVGA ACX > MSI GAMING = GIGABYTE > The rest in OC. Obviously the MSI Hawk would be the best.

But from those cards, I would said MSI Gaming has the best cooler an is all around the best GTX 760.

You'd swear by the way people hype the 7950 you'd think everyone could hit the 1200+ clocks, but that's far from the truth. Lots of people only pull 1050 to 1150 with voltage tinkering.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Mine seems to hit 1306 stable I can push it 15 MHz more but actually I'm not into OCing the stock clocks are good enough


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I manage 1280/7400 stable. I can push further on my memory clock but I went back a few notches to keep it safe.
> 
> To be honest, I'm seeing more people with similar OCs as me, especially in reviews. I'd say those with poor overclocks are the minority. From what I seen the EVGA ACX > MSI GAMING = GIGABYTE > The rest in OC. Obviously the MSI Hawk would be the best.
> 
> But from those cards, I would said MSI Gaming has the best cooler an is all around the best GTX 760.
> 
> You'd swear by the way people hype the 7950 you'd think everyone could hit the 1200+ clocks, but that's far from the truth. Lots of people only pull 1050 to 1150 with voltage tinkering.


Indeed silicon lottery so there is no reason to assume that the EVGAs clock better than the rest.


----------



## motokill36

liking my MSI Card
really Quit
1280 ON core
still test mem


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I think the MSI is the better heatsink, it is practically the same as the one they put on the 770 minus one heatpipe. If you would create the same airflow on the MSI and the Gigabyte I think the MSI will have lower temps. MSI is also more silent in idle which is a plus for some(like me). Noise under load you can play with the fan curve as desired but idle noise is the bottom limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could mod the bios to allow lower fan speed in idle. It is possible but apparently the fans stop spinning if you put it to low. which is nice actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here an experienced kepler bios modder?


Actually the Gigabyte is quieter at idle man, MSI is quieter at load. ...This is for the Gaming.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html

"At idle and under partial load, the Gigabyte card is actually quieter than the rest of the field. Under full load, the MSI card takes top honors, albeit by a slim and barely perceptible margin."

And here is another review showing the MSI hawk having the same idle and load noise levels as the gigabyte card.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,8.html

And here it shows the Gigabyte beats The hawk in temps in both idle and load ... (Although not by much) 7 Degrees under load and 1 degree idle.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,7.html


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> about to join this group. My msi 760 hawk is out for delivery today.
> Gonna check its operation and a little OC, then remove it and put the water cooler on it. See what I can get. Looks like a fun card to mess with


Upload LN2 bios here pls when you get it


----------



## sakisvga

I haven't notice "fan" noise from my Gigabyte except when runing Furmark.
As i said it before MSI has excellent cooler but VRM is not so well cooled.

Here is a link to a French website, has MSI GTX 760 photos with thermal camera.
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/900-5/bruit-temperatures.html

You will notice MSI VRM reached 104C!
When OC reached -110C!
Ambient temperature was only 25C

I believe it is not critical but
must be noticed especially with high ambient temperatures.

I hope they review more GTX 760 VGAs.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> Actually the Gigabyte is quieter at idle man, MSI is quieter at load. ...This is for the Gaming.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html
> 
> "At idle and under partial load, the Gigabyte card is actually quieter than the rest of the field. Under full load, the MSI card takes top honors, albeit by a slim and barely perceptible margin."
> 
> And here is another review showing the MSI hawk having the same idle and load noise levels as the gigabyte card.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,8.html
> 
> And here it shows the Gigabyte beats The hawk in temps in both idle and load ... (Although not by much) 7 Degrees under load and 1 degree idle.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_hawk_review,7.html


From TPU

"Noise levels in idle are greatly reduced and make the card almost inaudible while not gaming. Once you put serious load on the card, the fan will ramp up a tiny bit, but the difference is almost not noticeable. Gaming-noise levels are simply amazing; most gamers will not even hear the card during gaming, making this is the first card that can compete with the famous super quiet ASUS GTX 670 DC II TOP. If you are looking for a GTX 760 with low noise output then stop looking. Simply buy the MSI GTX 760 GAMING as there is simply no other choice."

Gigabyte is 27dba idle, 34dba load.
MSI is 25 dba idle, 27 dba load.
ASUS is 25 dba idle, 33 dba load.
EVGA ACX is 26 dba idle, 38 dba load.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> From TPU
> 
> "Noise levels in idle are greatly reduced and make the card almost inaudible while not gaming. Once you put serious load on the card, the fan will ramp up a tiny bit, but the difference is almost not noticeable. Gaming-noise levels are simply amazing; most gamers will not even hear the card during gaming, making this is the first card that can compete with the famous super quiet ASUS GTX 670 DC II TOP. If you are looking for a GTX 760 with low noise output then stop looking. Simply buy the MSI GTX 760 GAMING as there is simply no other choice."
> 
> Gigabyte is 27dba idle, 34dba load.
> MSI is 25 dba idle, 27 dba load.
> ASUS is 25 dba idle, 33 dba load.
> EVGA ACX is 26 dba idle, 38 dba load.


So Tom's hardware and TPU both rank the idle noise different hmm. If the gigabyte is quieter than the asus in idle I would gladly go with that. Why no comparison of gigabyte, asus, MSI..


----------



## motokill36

My best i think not one bit more in it just crashes









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/s3za.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> My best i think not one bit more in it just crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/s3za.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice my best was 47.0 gonna try to OC again and see


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> My best i think not one bit more in it just crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/s3za.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us










Jaw drop! What the hell, what clocks are those? Max OC my 680 only gets 2178 points... Gonna go now and cry.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaw drop! What the hell, what clocks are those? Max OC my 680 only gets 2178 points... Gonna go now and cry.


Don't cry now wait for the hawk and their results then you can cry all you want


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So Tom's hardware and TPU both rank the idle noise different hmm. If the gigabyte is quieter than the asus in idle I would gladly go with that. Why no comparison of gigabyte, asus, MSI..


Different reviewers must put the dBA gun at different distances from the PC. Guru3d claims they put it at a "real world" distance and got equal noise levels between MSI Hawk and gigabyte. Hawk is louder than Gaming I'm assuming. All these people saying MSI ... "it's the best by far etc etc," yet some reviews show it lagging behind the Gigabyte card in everything other than max load noise. (And in certain reviews idle noise, but that seems inconsistent across reviews) Both cards are great.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaw drop! What the hell, what clocks are those? Max OC my 680 only gets 2178 points... Gonna go now and cry.


Its 1293 or core and 900 on mem
+0.12 max volts added
its good for money for sure sold my 780 as needed the money and this is great


----------



## sakisvga

Valley needs a lot of memory bandwidth.
+900 on memory is what makes the difference!

Great OC and score.








You have a top Overclocker VGA.

Is it really 100% stable though?
Only way to test is to play game and have fun ! !


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> My best i think not one bit more in it just crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/s3za.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice! Highest I can get is 46.5 FPS.


----------



## motokill36

Yes i have not tested in games as yet it will run valley for 3 hours with no probs
i don't think mem will be stable in battle field 3 for instance but will test it tomorrow .
Was fun getting numbers tho lol


----------



## Erik in sac

n760 HAWK. Out of the box zero tweaking (except fan profile. Temps ran mis 50's but its hot as hell in my office right now.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/766847
FireStrike, stock settings: 6153

gonna run valley real quick and edit this post. Then time to put the antec 620 mod on it and OC ;-)

ok, stock settings for valley: 3062
file:///d:/Users/Erik/Desktop/Games/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130816_1859.html

card pics
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070236.jpg
http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070354.jpg


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> n760 HAWK. Out of the box zero tweaking (except fan profile. Temps ran mis 50's but its hot as hell in my office right now.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/766847
> FireStrike, stock settings: 6153
> 
> gonna run valley real quick and edit this post. Then time to put the antec 620 mod on it and OC ;-)
> 
> ok, stock settings for valley: 3062
> file:///d:/Users/Erik/Desktop/Games/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130816_1859.html
> 
> card pics
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070236.jpg
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070354.jpg


How much was the card? Much more then the Gaming version?

Put up some results of Unigine Valley at the Extreme HD preset to compare with our cards. Curious if you'll get much more out of it!


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Yes i have not tested in games as yet it will run valley for 3 hours with no probs
> i don't think mem will be stable in battle field 3 for instance but will test it tomorrow .
> Was fun getting numbers tho lol


I've found it backwards. My original overclock that was a bit higher then the one I'm using now worked in games, but crashed horrible for the Valley Benchmark.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> How much was the card? Much more then the Gaming version?
> 
> Put up some results of Unigine Valley at the Extreme HD preset to compare with our cards. Curious if you'll get much more out of it!


$289 at newegg

I just ran whatever default valley was. Score 3292
So far, highest boost speed stable is 1387Mhz and memory is going well over 7000 no prob. I am taking it apart right now to WC it. It was 79-80*C for the 15 min I have been stressing it. 100% fan speed. 320.49 drivers. Not sure if the 326 betas will help.
valley results link: file:///d:/Users/Erik/Desktop/Games/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130816_2008.html

BIG image link for screen cap: http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1387mhz7008mem.JPG

small one:


Fun little card. Gonna see what more it will do under water and better temps, but for a stock cooler, very well done MSI


----------



## Spamfree

For comparison.


----------



## Erik in sac

antec 620 cooler mod is 30* cooler. no joke. so far stable at 1400mhz with no artifacts. ram is at 7178 gonna up the ram. valley score was 3355.


----------



## Erik in sac

another thing I'm noticing, when the card was at 100% fan and 80*, even though the slider was at +12mV on the core, voltage always showed 1.20v now running 51*C the voltage shows 1.212. so its adding the 12mV now. odd

1400mhz/7408 ram is 3369. (regular preset)
1407mhz/7568 ram is 2024 extreme hd preset. 48.4fps http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1407mhz_7568ram.jpg



memory at +790 is crashing.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> another thing I'm noticing, when the card was at 100% fan and 80*, even though the slider was at +12mV on the core, voltage always showed 1.20v now running 51*C the voltage shows 1.212. so its adding the 12mV now. odd
> 
> 1400mhz/7408 ram is 3369. (regular preset)
> 1407mhz/7568 ram is 2024 extreme hd preset. 48.4fps http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1407mhz_7568ram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> memory at +790 is crashing.


That's incredible there


----------



## Erik in sac

Thanks man. I like the card. 

lowered the mem a tad to +750. here are firestrike results: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767514
6754. Seems ballpark witht he other strong cards so I am happy.

lmao, with a gtx760 and a 4770K, I am 1st of 466 in 3dmark's results for firestrike and 18/5063 for any cpu/single 760. I gotta go find a virtual cookie to eat. Also, I am delirious and tired. g'night


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Thanks man. I like the card.
> 
> lowered the mem a tad to +750. here are firestrike results: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767514
> 6754. Seems ballpark witht he other strong cards so I am happy.


Can you show us a pic of your mod?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> n760 HAWK. Out of the box zero tweaking (except fan profile. Temps ran mis 50's but its hot as hell in my office right now.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/766847
> FireStrike, stock settings: 6153
> 
> gonna run valley real quick and edit this post. Then time to put the antec 620 mod on it and OC ;-)
> 
> ok, stock settings for valley: 3062
> file:///d:/Users/Erik/Desktop/Games/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130816_1859.html
> 
> card pics
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070236.jpg
> http://www.ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/IMG_20130815_070354.jpg


Can you upload msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios?
Thanks









Great results from this little priced beast








I bet you can break 50's on valley extreme hd


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> another thing I'm noticing, when the card was at 100% fan and 80*, even though the slider was at +12mV on the core, voltage always showed 1.20v now running 51*C the voltage shows 1.212. so its adding the 12mV now. odd
> 
> 1400mhz/7408 ram is 3369. (regular preset)
> 1407mhz/7568 ram is 2024 extreme hd preset. 48.4fps http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1407mhz_7568ram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> memory at +790 is crashing.


Wow you got so lucky with that card man! That core is a golden overclocker! Now only to find out if this is an isolated case or if really most of the Hawks overclock in the 1300-1400mhz range. Jelly







Is it stable in games for longer periods of time?


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow you got so lucky with that card man! That core is a golden overclocker! Now only to find out if this is an isolated case or if really most of the Hawks overclock in the 1300-1400mhz range. Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it stable in games for longer periods of time?


It seems to be the norm. Imagine if you could unlock the voltages!

His card seems like it was running pretty hot for some reason? With Unigine Valley at 70% fan speed I stay in the low 50s where he said he was in the 80s at 100% fan speed?
The Hawk is definitely a good overclocker and performs pretty well.

Got me beat on the core clock by a bit from my MSI GAMING (and about 2FPS more on Valley). Pretty impressive.

Do you guys find the +12mV does anything? I run 1280/7400, if I go to even 1293 with +12mV I get driver crashes.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> It seems to be the norm. Imagine if you could unlock the voltages!
> 
> His card seems like it was running pretty hot for some reason? With Unigine Valley at 70% fan speed I stay in the low 50s where he said he was in the 80s at 100% fan speed?
> The Hawk is definitely a good overclocker and performs pretty well.
> 
> Got me beat on the core clock by a bit from my MSI GAMING (and about 2FPS more on Valley). Pretty impressive.
> 
> Do you guys find the +12mV does anything? I run 1280/7400, if I go to even 1293 with +12mV I get driver crashes.


Just watched a review on the Hawk and they say the vhips are binned. The only explanation really







Nah +12mV just to make you feel good.


----------



## salaveciic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadius*
> 
> I don't notice it at all. I have my custom profile set to go up to 80% fan speed, and at 80% I don't even notice it. My case fans though are a little on the loud side so .... Plus, last time I looked at reviews, the Gigabyte was only slightly louder than the msi card at load, (quieter at idle) and the msi card is the quietest.


Ah, then i'm one of those silent freaks I guess.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Thanks man. I like the card.
> 
> lowered the mem a tad to +750. here are firestrike results: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767514
> 6754. Seems ballpark witht he other strong cards so I am happy.
> 
> lmao, with a gtx760 and a 4770K, I am 1st of 466 in 3dmark's results for firestrike and 18/5063 for any cpu/single 760. I gotta go find a virtual cookie to eat. Also, I am delirious and tired. g'night


Great Scores !









Did you use the LN2 Bios or the default?
I have read here is a physical switch to select Bios , is that true ?.

Use GPU-Z to save bios (LN2 and default) and upload it.
Remember Unigine Valley is memory bandwidth susceptible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Can you upload msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great results from this little priced beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can break 50's on valley extreme hd


The 50's is defiantly in reach of an OC MSI GTX760 Hawk.

The first post look great, makes this thread really best source for GTX760.
Congratulations *melodystyle2003*


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Great Scores !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the LN2 Bios or the default?
> I have read here is a physical switch to select Bios , is that true ?.
> 
> Use GPU-Z to save bios (LN2 and default) and upload it.
> Remember Unigine Valley is memory bandwidth susceptible.
> The 50's is defiantly in reach of an OC MSI GTX760 Hawk.
> 
> The first post look great, makes this thread really best source for GTX760.
> Congratulations *melodystyle2003*


Thank you mate i do my bests with your help ofc


----------



## boldenc

the LN2 bios voltage is 1.200v too?


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow you got so lucky with that card man! That core is a golden overclocker! Now only to find out if this is an isolated case or if really most of the Hawks overclock in the 1300-1400mhz range. Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it stable in games for longer periods of time?


thanks guys. It got too late at night so I didnt game with it yet, just playing with benchmarks.

When it ran 80*C under load, my room was HOT. like 85*F. Wife didnt run the AC yesterday and it was 96 outside. LOL. Regardless, i was hesitant to peel that little "warranty void if removed" sticker, but bit the bullet and did it. The antec kuhler 620 mod worked awesome on my 560ti 448 and it bolt right on, same mounting hole spacing on the bracket. In fact, if it wasnt for the capacitors on the 560, the TF4 cooler would bolt to that card LOL.

here are pics pf the mod, its pretty simple. peak temps I saw after an hour of benching were low 50C range. not bad. the heat plate covering the memory and VRM's seems to be just fine witht the case fan air blowing over it. I might still make a nice bracket for a 92mm thin fan or something.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Can you upload msi gtx 760 hawk ln2 bios?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great results from this little priced beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can break 50's on valley extreme hd


yup, did the switch to ln2, just open ups all voltage options I guess. I'll try and strip the bios out of it later on for ya. Still use NiBiTor and gpu-z like the old cards?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I have been playing BF3 for a while now on 1332 core no issues at all but i was wondering as i feel this card is my son lol does +12mv hurt the card on the long term i want it to live for 3-4 years so please could you tell me if there are dangers as it is such a small bump without the +12mv it can only reach 1319.5MHz


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I have been playing BF3 for a while now on 1332 core no issues at all but i was wondering as i feel this card is my son lol does +12mv hurt the card on the long term i want it to live for 3-4 years so please could you tell me if there are dangers as it is such a small bump without the +12mv it can only reach 1319.5MHz


----------



## Spamfree

yup


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> yup


Yup what?


----------



## Erik in sac

well, in 2D desktop mode, your card is in the 0.850V range. It doesnt throttle up the voltage untill a 3D application calls for the increased clock speeds. I am not sure how these newer cards are, but 12mV was a small bump on the older stuff and they were fine. Same with CPU's. I think the actual amount of time spent at the increased voltage it wont be bad. I think the addociated heat that comes with it is the actual killer. If your temps are good, card should live a long time. at least you have a warranty ;-) (I am jealous LOL)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> well, in 2D desktop mode, your card is in the 0.850V range. It doesnt throttle up the voltage untill a 3D application calls for the increased clock speeds. I am not sure how these newer cards are, but 12mV was a small bump on the older stuff and they were fine. Same with CPU's. I think the actual amount of time spent at the increased voltage it wont be bad. I think the addociated heat that comes with it is the actual killer. If your temps are good, card should live a long time. at least you have a warranty ;-) (I am jealous LOL)


Thanks my temps are in the early 70s (really bad case with only one 120mm intake fan and cables everywhere) so this won't be a problem then also didn't you remove the backplate at your own will lol


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks my temps are in the early 70s (really bad case with only one 120mm intake fan and cables everywhere) so this won't be a problem then also didn't you remove the backplate at your own will lol


The card will live a long time even at 80-90 degrees. The +12mV is really nothing, even at 1.3V it would live its useful life. If folding things might change a bit but not sure. If all you do is game on it couple hours a day then you have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## MattGordon

So to the one who owns the 760 HAWK; would you suggest it to someone who's new to overclocking? Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks my temps are in the early 70s (really bad case with only one 120mm intake fan and cables everywhere) so this won't be a problem then also didn't you remove the backplate at your own will lol


Shhhhh, dont tell anyone. ;-)

actually the backplate comes off no prob. the warranty seal was on one of the 4 main cooler screws. that is one thing I really love about evga. if msi allowed aftermarket coolers they'd be hard to beat.

Ribozyme backs me up with the temp therefor its science ;-)
your card should live fine.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So to the one who owns the 760 HAWK; would you suggest it to someone who's new to overclocking? Is it worth the extra cost?


well its not that much more considering its a binned chip and you get a backplate. I guess time will tell if they all overclock well. to me it was worth an extra $30. I make good money but I didnt want to drop $400+ on a 770 or something when I game at 1920x1200. the gtx760 seems like the perfect sweet spot if you like nvidia stuff like me


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> The card will live a long time even at 80-90 degrees. The +12mV is really nothing, even at 1.3V it would live its useful life. If folding things might change a bit but not sure. If all you do is game on it couple hours a day then you have nothing to be worried about.


Thanks that's good to know and i do fold with but on stock clocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> well its not that much more considering its a binned chip and you get a backplate. I guess time will tell if they all overclock well. to me it was worth an extra $30. I make good money but I didnt want to drop $400+ on a 770 or something when I game at 1920x1200. the gtx760 seems like the perfect sweet spot if you like nvidia stuff like me


I LOLed at that


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Shhhhh, dont tell anyone. ;-)
> 
> actually the backplate comes off no prob. the warranty seal was on one of the 4 main cooler screws. that is one thing I really love about evga. if msi allowed aftermarket coolers they'd be hard to beat.
> 
> Ribozyme backs me up with the temp therefor its science ;-)
> your card should live fine.


Got your back! Nice modding the H20, did you buy the bracket seperately here on OCN or does the standard bracket fit?
Yes MSI 700 series line-up is amazing. EVGA only has its customer service playing for it this round as the ACX is the lesser cooler.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Got your back! Nice modding the H20, did you buy the bracket seperately here on OCN or does the standard bracket fit?
> Yes MSI 700 series line-up is amazing. EVGA only has its customer service playing for it this round as the ACX is the lesser cooler.


:thumbsup: ;-)

I just cut some sheet metal at work and painted it. these coolers are super easy to mount and use. I think im using 4-40 screws but they might be 2's dwood was selling brackets on here but looks like he went awol not sure.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How can i monitor the memory?


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How can i monitor the memory?


I am using Aida64 with my g13 keyboard display. But DL aida64 and see if it works for ya. You need to go into preferences and setup the display items. Afterburner might show you some things as well as gpu-z


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> I am using Aida64 with my g13 keyboard display. But DL aida64 and see if it works for ya. You need to go into preferences and setup the display items. Afterburner might show you some things as well as gpu-z


Ya but it says memory 1700 something like that isn't it supposed to be 6000 ish or something like that plus i have a secondary 768p 19" monitor that i use to monitor everything so far my maximum on core is 1332 been playing BF3 for hours at 1332MHz and it's stable time to work on memory though and also is my card a good OC @1332MHz on core?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya but it says memory 1700 something like that isn't it supposed to be 6000 ish or something like that plus i have a secondary 768p 19" monitor that i use to monitor everything so far my maximum on core is 1332 been playing BF3 for hours at 1332MHz and it's stable time to work on memory though and also is my card a good OC @1332MHz on core?


You need to multiply 1700 by 4 and you have your effective memory clock. 6800mhz effective in this case.No your card oc is terrible really, you should be ashamed of yourself! 2000mhz+ core or go home!


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Yup what?


Sorry, when I posted my page was not update, I answering Erik's question.


----------



## sakisvga

*Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2*

*Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*

GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP77% (*PC Max Wattage consumption 260-265 Watt*)

Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
*Score 1979, Max FPS 90.8*

I have NOT set windows in Performance mode.(_Forgot it_)








I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.

GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley-EHD1979.txt 64k .txt file

Desktop Screen Shot.

Unigine Valley Screen Shot.


This is my maximum Memory Based overclock Stable 90% running Valley.
Unigine Valley started to pop artifacts after ~40min of run and then Crashed with black screen.

I don't know if this OC will run stable when gaming but for now i don't feel like testing
because ambient temperature is over 32C !

I tested with and without +12mv on GPU core.
With +12mv the total difference was not more then
0.7% increase in performance.

Before running Valley i played games with Different OC to warm up....









The fan was all times at manual 100% the core temperature
never exceed 70C(158F) considering ambient was ~32C(~90F) .


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You need to multiply 1700 by 4 and you have your effective memory clock. 6800mhz effective in this case.No your card oc is terrible really, you should be ashamed of yourself! 2000mhz+ core or go home!


Lol no seriously I'm new to OCing so I don't know what's good and what's not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2*
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP77% (*PC Max Wattage consumption 260-265 Watt*)
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1979, Max FPS 90.8*
> 
> I have NOT set windows in Performance mode.(_Forgot it_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley-EHD1979.txt 64k .txt file
> 
> Desktop Screen Shot.
> 
> Unigine Valley Screen Shot.
> 
> 
> This is my maximum Memory Based overclock Stable 90% running Valley.
> Unigine Valley started to pop artifacts after ~40min of run and then Crashed with black screen.
> 
> I don't know if this OC will run stable when gaming but for now i don't feel like testing
> because ambient temperature is over 32C !
> 
> I tested with and without +12mv on GPU core.
> With +12mv the total difference was not more then
> 0.7% increase in performance.
> 
> Before running Valley i played games with Different OC to warm up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan was all times at manual 100% the core temperature
> never exceed 70C(158F) considering ambient was ~32C(~90F) .


I have ambients like that or more by 3-4 degrees but I have a horrible horrible case only 1 120 mm intake fan with cables everywhere
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Sorry, when I posted my page was not update, I answering Erik's question.


OK then sorry


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2*
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP77% (*PC Max Wattage consumption 260-265 Watt*)
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1979, Max FPS 90.8*
> 
> I have NOT set windows in Performance mode.(_Forgot it_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley-EHD1979.txt 64k .txt file
> 
> Desktop Screen Shot.
> 
> Unigine Valley Screen Shot.
> 
> 
> This is my maximum Memory Based overclock Stable 90% running Valley.
> Unigine Valley started to pop artifacts after ~40min of run and then Crashed with black screen.
> 
> I don't know if this OC will run stable when gaming but for now i don't feel like testing
> because ambient temperature is over 32C !
> 
> I tested with and without +12mv on GPU core.
> With +12mv the total difference was not more then
> 0.7% increase in performance.
> 
> Before running Valley i played games with Different OC to warm up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan was all times at manual 100% the core temperature
> never exceed 70C(158F) considering ambient was ~32C(~90F) .


If it's not stable during benchmarks it wont be during games that are 100% of the card.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2*
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP77% (*PC Max Wattage consumption 260-265 Watt*)
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1979, Max FPS 90.8*
> 
> I have NOT set windows in Performance mode.(_Forgot it_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley-EHD1979.txt 64k .txt file
> 
> Desktop Screen Shot.
> 
> Unigine Valley Screen Shot.
> 
> 
> This is my maximum Memory Based overclock Stable 90% running Valley.
> Unigine Valley started to pop artifacts after ~40min of run and then Crashed with black screen.
> 
> I don't know if this OC will run stable when gaming but for now i don't feel like testing
> because ambient temperature is over 32C !
> 
> I tested with and without +12mv on GPU core.
> With +12mv the total difference was not more then
> 0.7% increase in performance.
> 
> Before running Valley i played games with Different OC to warm up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan was all times at manual 100% the core temperature
> never exceed 70C(158F) considering ambient was ~32C(~90F) .


Maybe it's too much memory OC maybe you hit the 80* so it throttled or something


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys. It got too late at night so I didnt game with it yet, just playing with benchmarks.
> 
> When it ran 80*C under load, my room was HOT. like 85*F. Wife didnt run the AC yesterday and it was 96 outside. LOL. Regardless, i was hesitant to peel that little "warranty void if removed" sticker, but bit the bullet and did it. The antec kuhler 620 mod worked awesome on my 560ti 448 and it bolt right on, same mounting hole spacing on the bracket. In fact, if it wasnt for the capacitors on the 560, the TF4 cooler would bolt to that card LOL.
> 
> here are pics pf the mod, its pretty simple. peak temps I saw after an hour of benching were low 50C range. not bad. the heat plate covering the memory and VRM's seems to be just fine witht the case fan air blowing over it. I might still make a nice bracket for a 92mm thin fan or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, did the switch to ln2, just open ups all voltage options I guess. I'll try and strip the bios out of it later on for ya. Still use NiBiTor and gpu-z like the old cards?


Yeap, using GPU-Z extract it and upload the LN2 bios.
Thank you


----------



## Jaeflash

After some playing around and tweaking I think I found my maximums. Finally broke 2000 in Valley, so I'm very happy. I'm honestly very pleased at how well my scores are holding compared to the i5 and i7 processors are doing, even taking into account the resolution differences.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> After some playing around and tweaking I think I found my maximums. Finally broke 2000 in Valley, so I'm very happy. I'm honestly very pleased at how well my scores are holding compared to the i5 and i7 processors are doing, even taking into account the resolution differences.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job there








The meaning is to feel well when you are playing, so have fun with your cool 760


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How do I register myself in the 760 owners menu in the first post


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 GIGA WF3 760 SLI 1355 / 3628 *11922*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802

AND
[email protected]@2400 WF3 SLI 1320 / 3629 *93.8fps 3925*


AND
[email protected]@2400 Giga WindForce3 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P54507*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735

AND
[email protected]@2400 GTX 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P16650*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757
Got some single card screeners from 570,660ti,680,760 and 770 as well if you guys want me to post em


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 GIGA WF3 760 SLI 1355 / 3628 *11922*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 WF3 SLI 1320 / 3629 *93.8fps 3925*
> 
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 Giga WindForce3 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P54507*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 GTX 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P16650*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757
> Got some single card screeners from 570,660ti,680,760 and 770 as well if you guys want me to post em


Some kickass scores there


----------



## Erik in sac

no doubt! side note. gets boring waiting for the benches to finish over and over lol


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yeap, using GPU-Z extract it and upload the LN2 bios.
> Thank you


Here ya go man, should be the LN2 version since that is what my card is selected too. I also submitted it to the GPU-Z database, but here is a direct link from my site: http://ebaudio.com/tmp/gpu_bios/GK104_n760hawk_ln2_bios.rom

Only thing is, I have no idea if that will ruin a different card or what. Are you just going to open it in a file editor and take a peek? Just be careful to not brick anything ;-)


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> no doubt! side note. gets boring waiting for the benches to finish over and over lol


Psssh it isn't that boring. Ok well it is actually, well on air or water it is. LN2 it isn't but I think I have 11.5 hours on 3dmark 13. Should be joining the club with 2 760 FTW. That is of course if I can convince myself I don't need the 770 classified


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> no doubt! side note. gets boring waiting for the benches to finish over and over lol


What's your highest stable clock?
Also guys since I'm new to OCing when I try to OC to the max my GPU stops at a certain clock and it's stable and when I try to OC more it just doesn't add anymore MHz it stops at a certain point for example my maximum clock with 110% power target and +12mV was 1332.6 MHz and when I add more offset clock it doesn't add anymore it just stays there but makes things unstable so I always thought that you keep adding and so
Sorry for being unable to express what I'm trying to say more but as you already realized I'm not a native English speaker


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Some kickass scores there


Thanks mate








I hope that you and your family is safe from the violence over there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> Here ya go man, should be the LN2 version since that is what my card is selected too. I also submitted it to the GPU-Z database, but here is a direct link from my site: http://ebaudio.com/tmp/gpu_bios/GK104_n760hawk_ln2_bios.rom
> 
> Only thing is, I have no idea if that will ruin a different card or what. Are you just going to open it in a file editor and take a peek? Just be careful to not brick anything ;-)


Ooohh should I flash it and see what happens ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ooohh should I flash it and see what happens ?


Do it, it is reversible.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Do it, it is reversible.


Cause with that extra vcore and it works I should get something to really stick it to yungbenny911 on the 770 club LOL









I will get back to you on that one shortly.........


----------



## Erik in sac

LOL, go for it 

ABD EL HAMEED, my best so far is +785mem and +205 core. Gave the boost speed of 1407Mhz core and memory was 7580(effective, 1895mhz x 4). Good enough for me. Looks like some memory has gone higher, but I am NOT complaining. Hell, I was not expecting 1400+ on the core at all. I backed it down a few notches for every day. Mostly just for heat and the fact that the last few Mhz dont really do that much in actual games. So +185core and +700mem. runs great and at ~50*C max load.


----------



## Fletcherea

Got me the basic clocked EVGA ACX version



Just got my itx build all set up, and doing windows and all my drivers/software right now.
Can't wait to crank it up and see what she'll do.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you and your family is safe from the violence over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh should I flash it and see what happens ?


Ya we're safe just hope it ends soon and tell me how the LN2 BIOS works


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> LOL, go for it
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED, my best so far is +785mem and +205 core. Gave the boost speed of 1407Mhz core and memory was 7580(effective, 1895mhz x 4). Good enough for me. Looks like some memory has gone higher, but I am NOT complaining. Hell, I was not expecting 1400+ on the core at all. I backed it down a few notches for every day. Mostly just for heat and the fact that the last few Mhz dont really do that much in actual games. So +185core and +700mem. runs great and at ~50*C max load.


1407 that's freakin awesome that's probably the highest score in this thread


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Unfortunately refused to flash over so no xtra clocks for me


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unfortunately refused to flash over so no xtra clocks for me


Did you run nvflash --protectoff first?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Did you run nvflash --protectoff first?










No I didn't








Ooohh try that again shall we ( fingers crossed )


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Bios ID's don't match


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios ID's don't match


lame. I wonder if you can trick it somehow?


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 GIGA WF3 760 SLI 1355 / 3628 *11922*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 WF3 SLI 1320 / 3629 *93.8fps 3925*
> 
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 Giga WindForce3 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P54507*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735
> 
> AND
> [email protected]@2400 GTX 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 *P16650*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757
> Got some single card screeners from 570,660ti,680,760 and 770 as well if you guys want me to post em


Wow, congrats! Very nice scores there. Really makes me excited to go SLI. Gotta wait a couple more weeks though!


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Got me the basic clocked EVGA ACX version


So thats the non sc version? If so im interested in what yours is capable of. Mine doesnt seem to good on the core, but the memory oc's like a champ.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios ID's don't match


nvflash unitily 5.142
cmd: nvflash -4 -5 -6 ln2biosname.rom
yes
yes

and it flashes it without problem.

Flashed it on friends gtx760. It gave +13Mhz on core, but memories cant go over 1620 from 1880Mhz with original bios. We haven't run any bench after this finding. Msi afterburner displays ln2 bios and power limit its only 111%.
I can guess that timings are lower or just bios doesnt work 'out of the box'.

Eric +rep given for bios posting, thank you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> nvflash unitily 5.142
> cmd: nvflash -4 -5 -6 ln2biosname.rom
> yes
> yes
> 
> and it flashes it without problem.
> 
> Flashed it on friends gtx760. It gave +13Mhz on core, but memories cant go over 1620 from 1880Mhz with original bios. We haven't run any bench after this finding. Msi afterburner displays ln2 bios and power limit its only 111%.
> I can guess that timings are lower or just bios doesnt work 'out of the box'.
> 
> Eric +rep given for bios posting, thank you


Well I shall try that again thank you


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Got me the basic clocked EVGA ACX version
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my itx build all set up, and doing windows and all my drivers/software right now.
> Can't wait to crank it up and see what she'll do.


Can you tell me how loud is the card when under extreme load ?
Thanks


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> nvflash unitily 5.142
> cmd: nvflash -4 -5 -6 ln2biosname.rom
> yes
> yes
> 
> and it flashes it without problem.
> 
> Flashed it on friends gtx760. It gave +13Mhz on core, but memories cant go over 1620 from 1880Mhz with original bios. We haven't run any bench after this finding. Msi afterburner displays ln2 bios and power limit its only 111%.
> I can guess that timings are lower or just bios doesnt work 'out of the box'.
> 
> Eric +rep given for bios posting, thank you


Better off with the original bios if his memory clock took that big of a hit imo.

Keep us updated


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> So thats the non sc version? If so im interested in what yours is capable of. Mine doesnt seem to good on the core, but the memory oc's like a champ.


It's hot as hell here right now, and still got a few mods to make to the case before I can go all in(spose I could just leave the side off duh!), but yeah I'll post some numbers once it cools down a tad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> Can you tell me how loud is the card when under extreme load ?
> Thanks


I cranked the fans up to 70% or so, I don't honestly my gpu fans ever going higher than that on any card I have ever owned, even when folding on them.
You can certainly hear them. Or are you referring to the actual card, and coil whine etc? I haven't slammed the card yet as per above.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm getting near the 2000 mark in valley 1989 right gonna squeze more juice out of the card and see


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

1996 now common baby you can do it....


----------



## Spamfree

Funny thing, flashed the LN2 bios and I was reaching 80 ºC with the same clocks I had before o.0


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm almost there but seems my card can't take anymore gonna try to increase mem and decrease core and see


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

BOOM finally broke the 2000 barrier these are my max stable clocks 1332.6 on core and 7492.4 on mem now that I got 2003 I'm done benching


----------



## Spamfree

post a screen of your GPU-Z profile, please.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> post a screen of your GPU-Z profile.


GPU-Z profile?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM finally broke the 2000 barrier these are my max stable clocks 1332.6 on core and 7492.4 on mem now that I got 2003 I'm done benching


Awesome clocks there


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome clocks there


Thanks but i usually play on stock since they're good enough


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> BOOM finally broke the 2000 barrier these are my max stable clocks 1332.6 on core and 7492.4 on mem now that I got 2003 I'm done benching


Congrats on achieving your goal!


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> GPU-Z profile?


yeah, like this.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> yeah, like this.


OK gonna take a screenshot showing my maximum clocks but is there a button for that in GPU-Z?


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK gonna take a screenshot showing my maximum clocks but is there a button for that in GPU-Z?


yes, it's the little icon on the top right corner.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> yes, it's the little icon on the top right corner.


----------



## Spamfree

could anyone upload the bios of a card that accepts the .12 overvoltage.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> lame. I wonder if you can trick it somehow?


Its me that tricked myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> nvflash unitily 5.142
> cmd: nvflash -4 -5 -6 ln2biosname.rom
> yes
> yes
> 
> and it flashes it without problem.
> 
> Flashed it on friends gtx760. It gave +13Mhz on core, but memories cant go over 1620 from 1880Mhz with original bios. We haven't run any bench after this finding. Msi afterburner displays ln2 bios and power limit its only 111%.
> I can guess that timings are lower or just bios doesnt work 'out of the box'.
> 
> Eric +rep given for bios posting, thank you


Your a freakin legend








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> Better off with the original bios if his memory clock took that big of a hit imo.
> 
> Keep us updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Funny thing, flashed the LN2 bios and I was reaching 80 ºC with the same clocks I had before o.0
Click to expand...

Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077

Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX








when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> BOOM finally broke the 2000 barrier these are my max stable clocks 1332.6 on core and 7492.4 on mem now that I got 2003 I'm done benching


Nice one done well








heres mine


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its me that tricked myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a freakin legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077
> 
> Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
> Nice one done well


How the hell did you manage to do that?
Mine's limited to 111 powerlimit and +12 core voltage with LN2 bios o.0


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its me that tricked myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a freakin legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077
> 
> Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
> Nice one done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine


I have to work harder is this 1 or 2 cards? also if this a single card's score what clocks are you at ?


----------



## Erik in sac

freakin sweet!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I have to work harder is this 1 or 2 cards? also if this a single card's score what clocks are you at ?


 minus 7mhz = 1389 in afterburner OSD mono 760 ........ Should be getting another .5fps tho


----------



## Erik in sac

got mine to do a few more mhz. small bump from 2024 to 2041. I also disable windows aero and my antivirus stuff in case it would help LOL. Same settings I ran on my other tests a few pages back. I am sure I can get a tiny bit more, but I am not winning prize money LOL.

I still cant complain about breaking 1400mhz boost frequencies. I think I just need to game now and stop benchmarking hehehe

big pic: http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1410mhz_7570ram.jpg


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> minus 7mhz = 1391 in afterburner OSD mono 760 ........ Should be getting another .5fps tho


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> got mine to do a few more mhz. small bump from 2024 to 2041. I also disable windows aero and my antivirus stuff in case it would help LOL. Same settings I ran on my other tests a few pages back. I am sure I can get a tiny bit more, but I am not winning prize money LOL.
> 
> I still cant complain about breaking 1400mhz boost frequencies. I think I just need to game now and stop benchmarking hehehe
> 
> big pic: http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1410mhz_7570ram.jpg


I give up


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its me that tricked myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a freakin legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077
> 
> Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
> Nice one done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great it worked for you








msi ab readings are messed up though. You just flash it and play?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> got mine to do a few more mhz. small bump from 2024 to 2041. I also disable windows aero and my antivirus stuff in case it would help LOL. Same settings I ran on my other tests a few pages back. I am sure I can get a tiny bit more, but I am not winning prize money LOL.
> 
> I still cant complain about breaking 1400mhz boost frequencies. I think I just need to game now and stop benchmarking hehehe
> 
> big pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1410mhz_7570ram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you set nvidia control panel to high performance, single display performance mode, prefer maximum performance, windows power options to high performance?
Is it possible to upload the normal msi bios (not the ln2) too?
Thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

My score with a Gigabyte GTX760 OC rev 2.0 @ 1320/1792 (could do more on the memory though)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

When you do get another one make sure you get the same revision like I didn't..........


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My score with a Gigabyte GTX760 OC rev 2.0 @ 1320/1792 (could do more on the memory though)


Hmm weird i can do more memory and core and get less score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> When you do get another one make sure you get the same revision like I didn't..........


You're comparing between rev1 and rev 2 i personally love rev2 it just looks much better with the blavk PCB
I'm gonna set nVidia control panel to performance it was to quality all the time


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Great it worked for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi ab readings are messed up though. You just flash it and play?
> Have you set nvidia control panel to high performance, single display performance mode, prefer maximum performance, windows power options to high performance?
> Is it possible to upload the normal msi bios (not the ln2) too?
> Thanks


Yes I did runs a little bit better than standard . But standard is better cause Futuremark wont validate crossflashed bios's wont recognise card .

Good question







Now that ive done a crossflash I rekon you could nearly cross flash any 760 bios , MSI non LN2 bios no problem it worked on my giga wf3


----------



## [CyGnus]

All this makes me re-bench hehehe will come back with some scores... (better ones I hope...)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

that's what I did I rebenched a few that needed doing ...... have fun


----------



## boldenc

Did you get any advantage using the LN2 bios on your gigabyte card compared to stock gigabyte bios?


----------



## Spamfree

Personally, the LN2 bios works worse than the stock gigabyte rev.2 bios on the gigabyte card


----------



## [CyGnus]

Back with a few scores










Finally I did it, broke the 10K with a 760 @ 1333/1827









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7029642

And got those 50 fps on valley











Hope with SLI i can get at least 16K on 2K11


----------



## Zvejniex

How do i enable gpu boost 2.0? My gpu is 60c and 1150mhz while gaming and it doesnt boost.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> How do i enable gpu boost 2.0? My gpu is 60c and 1150mhz while gaming and it doesnt boost.


Use whatever OC software that came with your GPU and set the power target to 110% it will OC itself and judging your boost clock you have the Gigabyte 760 which OCes like a champ


----------



## boldenc

anyone know the voltage controller used on Gigabyte card? I thought it used NCP4206 but it isn't as the new Afterburner has unlock voltage up to 1.300v if you card has NCP4206 controller.


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Use whatever OC software that came with your GPU and set the power target to 110% it will OC itself and judging your boost clock you have the Gigabyte 760 which OCes like a champ


Oh, ty, nop, mine is MSI
EDIT: my oc still stuck at 1150mhz regardless the 115% power taget. Mhm, actually, its the power limit in msi afterburner. Card doesnt brake 70c


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> anyone know the voltage controller used on Gigabyte card? I thought it used NCP4206 but it isn't as the new Afterburner has unlock voltage up to 1.300v if you card has NCP4206 controller.


No way maximum is 1.212v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Oh, ty, nop, mine is MSI


NP it still OCes like a champ


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its me that tricked myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a freakin legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077
> 
> Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
> Nice one done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine


Here's mine


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

My clocks


----------



## Zvejniex

I guess you didnt read my edited post. The power limit didnt help







Stuck at 1150mhz


----------



## Eyedea

Wouldn't mind seeing what some owners of the non sc evga acx are hitting


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> I guess you didnt read my edited post. The power limit didnt help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck at 1150mhz


That's weird can you upload a screenshot of MSI AB


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Managed to get mem up to 1879


----------



## Zvejniex

This is my AB. Mabey its because i need to do the EULA for voltage? Voltage control IS unlocked in the settings.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> 
> This is my AB. Mabey its because i need to do the EULA for voltage? Voltage control IS unlocked in the settings.


That's weird it's already set to the max which is supposed to be 110% instead of 115% but yet it's 115% and it doesn't OC well something isn't right with my card when i set the power target to 110% it OCes itself from 1150 to 1215


----------



## Zvejniex

I manually set it to max, didnt boost a single mhz from 100% to 115% ;D
Please help guys.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> I manually set it to max, didnt boost a single mhz from 100% to 115% ;D
> Please help guys.


Try to use evga precision x


----------



## Zvejniex

And how do i monitor the core clock if my AB isnt open.. And evga soft monitoring is kinda puzzle to get it working.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> And how do i monitor the core clock if my AB isnt open.. And evga soft monitoring is kinda puzzle to get it working.


It's not hard really it'll display your current clocks running also for advanced monitoring i use GPU-Z


----------



## Zvejniex

ye, i had a bug in the monitoring soft, my rivauner wasnt installed or smth...
I went into ebga prec and set the temp target to 85c and it didnt do anything and still stay 1150mhz.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> ye, i had a bug in the monitoring soft, my rivauner wasnt installed or smth...
> I went into ebga prec and set the temp target to 85c and it didnt do anything and still stay 1150mhz.


Did you set power target to the max in EVGA Precision X?


----------



## Zvejniex

Yes i did. Found an interesting thing.. There is the voltage changer in evga, the max i could set was +12 mv and it DID result +13 mhz clock.. So whats up with that..? Is there a setting to use to allow it to change voltage on its own? Becasuse kepler is voltage locked? Why doesnt the gpu boost raise the volts.. I have 1187mv.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Yes i did. Found an interesting thing.. There is the voltage changer in evga, the max i could set was +12 mv and it DID result +13 mhz clock.. So whats up with that..? Is there a setting to use to allow it to change voltage on its own? Becasuse kepler is voltage locked? Why doesnt the gpu boost raise the volts.. I have 1187mv.


Yes the 760 is voltage locked it can only overvolted by +12mV but there is something still wrong i have the Gigabyte 760 which is the same boost clock as your card and when i set power target to the max (110%) it OCes itself by 75MHz more i assumed that it will be the same with you so either the slider isn't working properly or there's something wrong try to OC it manually by offset clock and see what happens


----------



## Zvejniex

Manual works, But whats the point in overclocking if you cant change voltage, right?








Btw, i have the msi reference gtx 760, becasue im going sli little later. Could that be the case?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Manual works, But whats the point in overclocking if you cant change voltage, right?


True







anyway did you try to restart your PC also is there more than one OC software working at your PC?


----------



## Zvejniex

Just did a restart. And only evga. Still no go, voltage bump was the only one that helped, i guess ill tinker with the power plan, mabey thats the issue.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Back with a few scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I did it, broke the 10K with a 760 @ 1333/1827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7029642
> 
> And got those 50 fps on valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope with SLI i can get at least 16K on 2K11


50k barrier: broken







awesome! I ll post this to first page if you dont mind








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh guys your efforts are astonishing!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Just did a restart. And only evga. Still no go, voltage bump was the only one that helped, i guess ill tinker with the power plan, mabey thats the issue.


Ya do that I even downloaded MSI AB and it can only go to 110% power target


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Back with a few scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I did it, broke the 10K with a 760 @ 1333/1827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7029642
> 
> And got those 50 fps on valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope with SLI i can get at least 16K on 2K11


Oh I'm trying to brake the 50 fps barrier i'm at 1332.6 and 1873.1 and can only get 49.8 fps please master teach me


----------



## Zvejniex

Like what the hell, is the msi card locked or smth? Becasue it WORKS backwards if i set 60c target it does clock down but it doesnt clock past 1150mhz even if i set 115% and 95c target

EDIT:
Here it says "Attainable Maximum Boost Under Load 1163 MHz" And it IS my maximum. Soo that means the gpu boost is off limits to me? Becase i can hold very good temps.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-3.html


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Like what the hell, is the msi card locked or smth? Becasue it WORKS backwards if i set 60c target it does clock down but it doesnt clock past 1150mhz even if i set 115% and 95c target
> 
> EDIT:
> Here it says "Attainable Maximum Boost Under Load 1163 MHz" And it IS my maximum. Soo that means the gpu boost is off limits to me? Becase i can hold very good temps.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-3.html


Actually I did some searching and your card's base clock is 1006 and the boost clock is 1072 so the power target actually works your card OCes itself to 1150 now you have to OC it manually


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED if you can give us your system specs its easier for us to help you. (add it to your signature)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> AABD EL HAMEED if you can give us your system specs its easier for us to help you. (add it to your signature)


OK I'll do that here are my specs for now
Core i5 3570k stock
4GB DDR3 ram @1600MHz
The Gigabyte GTX 760 (obviously)
Gigabyte z77X-D3H


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Holy cow...those HAWK cars reach 770 levels


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED Overclock the hell out of that 3570K, use high frequency DDR3 with good timings close all unused apps in windows and run that benchmark







(set NVCP and windows to performance )


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED Overclock the hell out of that 3570K, use high frequency DDR3 with good timings close all unused apps in windows and run that benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (set NVCP and windows to performance )


OK thanks I'm a little short on money now and I'll probably get a H80i to water cool it and 16GB of ram @2400MHz and a good case with good airflow and cable management in a few months


----------



## quid248

Anybody with an MSI (Gaming) 760 and running their fans at 100%... how noisy are they?

Considering one of these and jumping in on the game... but noise is an important factor unfortunately (noise sensitivity).


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Holy cow...those HAWK cars reach 770 levels


CyGnus's Gigabyte 760 clocks about as high as most Hawks. I'm getting the feeling that the Hawk doesn't actually offer much more overclocking headroom than the other non reference models.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Check it ........









Giga 760 WF3 Revision 2 *1333 / 3848 50.8fps 2126* Try and beat that one fellas


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC Congrats on the milestone







what drivers are you on? 326.41b or 58b?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC Congrats on the milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what drivers are you on? 326.41b or 58b?


Thanks man umm 320.49







Also this card o/clocks da mem on Valley like a champ !
Check it ........ this is a milestone








[email protected]@2400 Giga 760 Rev 2 1333 / *3880*


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is impressive mine crashes valley if i raise it more than 3654... Though i have to try a bit more







before my 2nd card arrives


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes you should








Make sure you get a rev 2 or like da one you got I am a sucker for black pcb


----------



## [CyGnus]

sure thing i am out to the store to buy the 2nd one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I wish I was at my pc shop getting my 3rd one right NOW








Congrats on 6000 posts


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks man umm 320.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this card o/clocks da mem on Valley like a champ !
> Check it ........ this is a milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 Rev 2 1333 / *3880*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


On first page this too







Awesome score mate


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Anybody with an MSI (Gaming) 760 and running their fans at 100%... how noisy are they?
> 
> Considering one of these and jumping in on the game... but noise is an important factor unfortunately (noise sensitivity).


Its like an jet passing by... Though, im pretty happy with the cooler itself, you really cant hear it that much when its <70% At 60% its a little Hummm


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Check it ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giga 760 WF3 Revision 2 *1333 / 3848 50.8fps 2126* Try and beat that one fellas










do you mean the mem is 1848 or what? or should I multiply it by 2?
Nice scores though man and watch out i'm getting close








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks man umm 320.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this card o/clocks da mem on Valley like a champ !
> Check it ........ this is a milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 Rev 2 1333 / *3880*


You did it again,man i really need to OC my CPU and ram and tighten the timings too bad i only have intel stock cooler for now


----------



## Zvejniex

When i had AMD gpus when i OCed the drivers crushed, were unstable, but restarted on their own and could lower clocks and game on.. With this 760 is seems like i have to restart pc everytime when it crushes. (finding max oc) 1350mhz core didnt hold


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> On first page this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome score mate


Thanks man I like that








BTW I have a single card firestrike screener that I believe is worthy








WF3 1371 / 3600 Hexy @ [email protected] Hawk crossflashed 'LN2' bios 1202 / 3100 no kb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Its like an jet passing by... Though, im pretty happy with the cooler itself, you really cant hear it that much when its <70% At 60% its a little Hummm


Do you mean fans that are louder than H80 fans ..... hope not









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the mem is 1848 or what? or should I multiply it by 2?
> Nice scores though man and watch out i'm getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did it again,man i really need to OC my CPU and ram and tighten the timings too bad i only have intel stock cooler for now


3848 x2
Thank you








You are close but not close enough


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Does the LN2 BIOS actually help?can you raise the power target?can you increase the voltage?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Does the LN2 BIOS actually help?can you raise the power target?can you increase the voltage?


'LN2' Bios can but no k/boost tho .But you can get .012 extra on the slider by down loading the latest Afterburner beta 14 (Lightning) no need to cross flash atm


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 'LN2' Bios can but no k/boost tho .But you can get .012 extra on the slider by down loading the latest Afterburner beta 14 (Lightning) no need to cross flash atm


I have the Giga rev2.0 like you,nevermind I'm using it for mining now my clocks are 1358/1879 mining at 101Mhash/s


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> Its like an jet passing by... Though, im pretty happy with the cooler itself, you really cant hear it that much when its <70% At 60% its a little Hummm


Lol... funny you should mention jets. I'm torn between buying a 670 or 770. I plan on using a card for Flight Simulator X, which is heavily CPU bound and is so old that it doesn't take advantage of SLI. If it weren't for that fact, I'd just SLI 2 x 760 and be done with it. But a 770 is $200 more (need 4G model to handle the large size of photo-realistic scenery add-ons).

Tough call.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Mining at 1424 like a champ


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Mining at 1424 like a champ


Nice!

And HomeCinema, wow! I quit trying at a score of 2050. I will pull my hair out if I try to get that last bit. I dont game with the card running quite that fast. I am impressed by what you guys are getting. I actually got my ram to +850 on the slider and core is stable at 1410mz, but my last pass didnt even break 2000 so I quit from frustration. Must be doing something wrong or too much background stuff running.


----------



## [CyGnus]

First dirty bench in SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7035402


----------



## Zvejniex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Lol... funny you should mention jets. I'm torn between buying a 670 or 770. I plan on using a card for Flight Simulator X, which is heavily CPU bound and is so old that it doesn't take advantage of SLI. If it weren't for that fact, I'd just SLI 2 x 760 and be done with it. But a 770 is $200 more (need 4G model to handle the large size of photo-realistic scenery add-ons).
> 
> Tough call.


By ramping up to 100% you will add to the game experience that case lool. Though, im very pleased with the cooler, its not load.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> First dirty bench in SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7035402










19k graphics with 500$??








Give me your second card ASIC to add it on the form, if you like.


----------



## [CyGnus]

melodystyle2003 Second GTX760 is 75.9 ASIC

After a little tuning i managed this: (So close to those 17K )

P16954

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038356

GTX 760 SLI 1320/3680


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> melodystyle2003 Second GTX760 is 75.9 ASIC
> 
> After a little tuning i managed this: (So close to those 17K )
> 
> P16954
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038356
> 
> GTX 760 SLI 1320/3680
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok i will add it.

Since you are mod, may i ask who edit first post of this thread? Many infos are lost.

Looks that it is reverted to previous DB state somehow.

edit: now looks ok. Was set to 1st post edition and now to the latest modified, so all good.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 giga 760 sli 1333 / 3671 94.2fps 3941










looks like I gots some catchin up to do nice one Cygnus


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 giga 760 sli 1333 / 3671 94.2fps 3941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I gots some catchin up to do nice one Cygnus


You guys make me sick you should get better


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You guys make me sick you should get better


Fairs fair I gots quick Valley single card score and Cygnus has quick SLI valley score








Your right its just not good enough must best that sli score or 3D11 or Vantage or ........


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC thanks i did 8-10 runs until i got those 4K was stuck on 3995-3999 lol, and 3dmark11 did also 10 runs and i just cant do those 17K currently at 16954 and i cant think of anything else to improve those 46marks








But you can manage 4k on valley didnt your card's do some crazy mem OC? *3880*?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes the rev 2 card did that . 94.2fps is my best SLI 760 valley so far . Me thinks that its a possibility that the rev 1 card is borking up my mem o/c....... more testin to be done


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Fairs fair I gots quick Valley single card score and Cygnus has quick SLI valley score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right its just not good enough must best that sli score or 3D11 or Vantage or ........


I was just saying you should get like 4.1k in valley or more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes the rev 2 card did that . 94.2fps is my best SLI 760 valley so far . Me thinks that its a possibility that the rev 1 card is borking up my mem o/c....... more testin to be done


So the rev 2 is better


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well I cant get ( so far ) 50fps on Valley. The mem wont do any more than 3670 odd....
Rev 2 different story , like I said more testing..............


----------



## [CyGnus]

well got to try more mem ion my rev 2 card's so far + 675 is what i did

HOMECINEMA-PC did you try to flash the rev 2 bios on the rev 1? Maybe that would help


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well got to try more mem ion my rev 2 card's so far + 675 is what i did
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC did you try to flash the rev 2 bios on the rev 1? Maybe that would help


Not yet dude but I will









Check the pcb pic 2 vastly different boards



Cya


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Not yet dude but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the pcb pic 2 vastly different boards
> 
> 
> 
> Cya


Yuck. I hate blue PCB cards.


----------



## Doofus McGwire

Just dropped in my new Gigabyte 4MB WF3s in SLI. I have a triple set-up of a QNIX 27" 2560x1440 flanked by dual ASUS 23" 1920x1080s. The QNIX is also a new purchase (straight from S. Korea in 4 calendar days). I don't know jack about OC'ing, so I need to read quite a bit first and I'm looking forward to that process.

I haven't touched the monitor at all either, but will later.
Only ran one bench late last night (Heaven) and I have no idea if this is good or not (very much a noob), but it seems like Valley is the bench to use around here, so I'll try that tonight.



Can't wait to game with these suckers!

Edit: Ahhhh...just read the OP 2-3 times over. My Heaven run was bullisht haha. I have a lot of work/learning to do. LFT working on this project starting tonight! Unless Splinter Cell consumes me...


----------



## highc1157

Hey guys! I just got my gigabyte gtx 760 windforce about a month ago and have overclocked from stock 1085/6000 mem to 1170/7000. In games it maxes at 1332mhz core clock from gpu boost 2.0

gaming temps are in the high 60s but for like bf3+crysis3 and metroLL it can get into the 70's , like average about 70-77 max. Is that okay ? The max the fan gets is 85% and keeps it below 80 degrees no matter what if that's okay

Also, can anyone get higher than 1170 on the core? If so, what memory speeds work the best with high clocks? After tons of testing I've found my max in valley with my current OC

My new fx-8320 at 4.5ghz adds temps to my gtx 760, and it used to max out at like 72-74 degrees before I got the cpu. Now it's a couple degrees warmer.

Love this card!!!! Bf3 fps is about 80 low in big fights !!! 80-100 average on all ultra , hbao on, 4xmsaa , all the works


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doofus McGwire*
> 
> Just dropped in my new Gigabyte 4MB WF3s in SLI. I have a triple set-up of a QNIX 27" 2560x1440 flanked by dual ASUS 23" 1920x1080s. The QNIX is also a new purchase (straight from S. Korea in 4 calendar days). I don't know jack about OC'ing, so I need to read quite a bit first and I'm looking forward to that process.
> 
> I haven't touched the monitor at all either, but will later.
> Only ran one bench late last night (Heaven) and I have no idea if this is good or not (very much a noob), but it seems like Valley is the bench to use around here, so I'll try that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to game with these suckers!
> 
> Edit: Ahhhh...just read the OP 2-3 times over. My Heaven run was bullisht haha. I have a lot of work/learning to do. LFT working on this project starting tonight! Unless Splinter Cell consumes me...


Try running Valley Benchmark too.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update

P16983 GTX 760 SLI @ 1333/3704

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040790

Those 17K are so close but so hard to achieve









And i took 2 pics of the system hope you guys like it


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Small question about the Gigabyte 760 rev 2.0

with stock clocks......in heavy games like BF3 and C3....how far the boost clock reach ??


----------



## MattGordon

So what's the deal with the price increase on the cards?

Also when will newegg restock the HAWK


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yuck. I hate blue PCB cards.


So you can imagine that sinking feeling I got when I opened up the box and there's that blu rev 1 card............. not impressed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So you can imagine that sinking feeling I got when I opened up the box and there's that blu rev 1 card............. not impressed


Yeah, I would have been pissed!


----------



## Doofus McGwire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Try running Valley Benchmark too.


Still ootb on a 2560x1440, but I think I have some work to do.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Doofus McGwire you have a typo its not 4MB but 4GB card's, try to overclock that 2500k to the 4.8/5GHz area with the CPU at stock you are limiting your system


----------



## melodystyle2003

MSi gtx760 hawk uses OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller.
Using msi afterburner beta 14 should be possible to raise its voltage to 1.3V. More info can be read here.
Any hawk owner can test it and let us know?


----------



## Doofus McGwire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Doofus McGwire you have a typo its not 4MB but 4GB card's, try to overclock that 2500k to the 4.8/5GHz area with the CPU at stock you are limiting your system


Doh...thanks twice! I'll work on the CPU this wknd!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> MSi gtx760 hawk uses OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller.
> Using msi afterburner beta 14 should be possible to raise its voltage to 1.3V. More info can be read here.
> Any hawk owner can test it and let us know?


Hmm two 8 pin power conn and special chip !
The giga don't have that so 1.212 is the max I can get ............... Damn


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hmm two 8 pin power conn and special chip !
> The giga don't have that so 1.212 is the max I can get ............... Damn


The giga looks sexier though


----------



## Caz

I haven't really been keeping up. Any news on if we can push the gigabyte rev 2 card any further?


----------



## quid248

ATTN: MSI TF 4 (Gaming) Owners

Just wondering if you can run me a test on your 760. Want to do a comparison with how the cooler is on both the 760 and 770 units:

What is your idle RPss (and percentage) and RPMS at 25, 50, 75, 100% Fan at Stock Clocks?

Thanks!


----------



## Hawxie

Which 760 is the quietest?
I'm really into silent computing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would say all of them you can control the fan speed.... Or create a profile so any card will be quiet...


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I would say all of them you can control the fan speed.... Or create a profile so any card will be quiet...


I know that, but I'm wanting a 760 that can sort of match a GTX 560, that is cooled by a H70 with a Noctua fan.
But with the reflections from your commentary, the GTX 760 HAWK is being heavily considered.


----------



## quid248

The MSI's are generally regarded as the quietest... check TPU review along with Tom's Hardware.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> The MSI's are generally regarded as the quietest... check TPU review along with Tom's Hardware.


Perhaps I should go with the Gaming one then, 25 dba on idle and ramps up to 27 :O.
And that could be further reduced by tampering with the fan profile.

I'll be going with the Gaming one, can't wait to tamper with the fan profiles extensively.
time to reach 25db on load







.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Perhaps I should go with the Gaming one then, 25 dba on idle and ramps up to 27 :O.
> And that could be further reduced by tampering with the fan profile.


Or get the better and stop whining about noise and get a good sound system,for example when my giga ramps up does it become loud?yes, but do I care?NO,why?cause I don't sit next to my case and put my ear next o it also with a good sound system you won't even be able to hear yourself


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I heard that splinter cell blacklist comes with the 760,is it true?and how can I get it?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Or get the better and stop whining about noise and get a good sound system,for example when my giga ramps up does it become loud?yes, but do I care?NO,why?cause I don't sit next to my case and put my ear next o it also with a good sound system you won't even be able to hear yourself


Woah woah easy now, I just like my system quiet....







.
And It doesnt matter which 760 I choose, going from 560 to either one is a substantial increase.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Woah woah easy now, I just like my system quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And It doesnt matter which 760 I choose, going from 560 to either one is a substantial increase.


lol I was just sayin


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> lol I was just sayin


ahh ok, but I appreciate your advice







.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> ahh ok, but I appreciate your advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you want to use it for folding?if so that would explain why


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Do you want to use it for folding?if so that would explain why


Not really, its more because I kinda need the silence, we have very thin walls where I live which meant back when my system was substantially louder, it could be heard in the bedrooms, and I enjoy gaming when the night settles, so silence is sadly, kind of quintessential so to speak.
And I do enjoy a extremely silent system







.
My 560 is running strong tho, but its coil whining like mad, thats why I was searching for a 760 that matches my modded 560 in terms of quietness.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Maybe you should think of a WC system


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Maybe you should think of a WC system


I fear the time of my 560 is limited, my funds just reach the price of 760 Gaming and I'm afraid I will spill water out on my card, I'm still kinda of new to PC's.


----------



## [CyGnus]

OK but you could some things to get that PC quieter like that TX3 is kind of noisy if you are using the stock fan


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> OK but you could some things to get that PC quieter like that TX3 is kind of noisy if you are using the stock fan


The Thermal Radar fan controller works magic







.
And the H70 is going on my CPU after I get my card anyway.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Nice


Indeed







.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> I fear the time of my 560 is limited, my funds just reach the price of 760 Gaming and I'm afraid I will spill water out on my card, I'm still kinda of new to PC's.


The GTX 760 MSI Gaming is mad quiet. My GTX 560 Ti was SOOO loud compared to it.

The only time I ever heard it was when I manually did the fans to see how loud it got.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I heard that splinter cell blacklist comes with the 760,is it true?and how can I get it?


You get a coupon with the card when you bought it. I think it started shortly after the 760 was released?


----------



## XX55XX

Hey guys, I am thinking about picking up a GTX 760 soon, and I am wondering if it's worth it to get the 4GB version of the card if I currently game at 1080p? Since next-generation is around the corner, I think that the extra VRAM might come in handy, but I'm curious as to what people think.


----------



## [CyGnus]

No 4gb card's is only for more then 256bits bus so 760/770 no gain with 4Gb they cant utilize the vram they have.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Woah woah easy now, I just like my system quiet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And It doesnt matter which 760 I choose, going from 560 to either one is a substantial increase.


Are you running that R4 in your avatar? If you still got the sound dampening panels in; any of the 2 fan models of 760 should be able to be controlled to be practically silent with that case.

So go with whatever is the better deal and make sure it comes with the free game!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking about picking up a GTX 760 soon, and I am wondering if it's worth it to get the 4GB version of the card if I currently game at 1080p? Since next-generation is around the corner, I think that the extra VRAM might come in handy, but I'm curious as to what people think.


I would say no.

Think about it. If you have a 560Ti SC right now, and you jump to a 760, were only talking 2 gens difference and probably only 20% or less increase in performance (good move either way)(unless you get the HAWK or a factory OC'd edition, then probably way higher). Any-who, 4K and 1440p are getting cheaper and more efficient, but they are still years away from being cheap enough for even enthusiast pricing.

This isn't the real problem, it is that even with 1440p you don't need more VRAM. Only when you jump over the 5 million pixel count per frame, do you really need more VRAM. It is true that when 4K is the standard that 4GB+ cards will also be the standard. But since you are still only playing 1080p, I would recommend saving the money and using a 2GB card. I am playing 1440p MAXED and not even getting close to VRAM capping.

Wait til Summer 2015 - Holiday 2015 then upgrade GPUs to a 4GB card and the next gen screen technology. If you can.


----------



## XX55XX

I was reading some comparison benchmarks and the performance increases look reasonable:

http://anandtech.com/bench/product/858?vs=854

Granted, I did upgrade my CPU recently, so perhaps it would remove the bottleneck I was seeing when playing games like BF3.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX*
> 
> I was reading some comparison benchmarks and the performance increases look reasonable:
> 
> http://anandtech.com/bench/product/858?vs=854
> 
> Granted, I did upgrade my CPU recently, so perhaps it would remove the bottleneck I was seeing when playing games like BF3.


Agreed. Just jumping to a 760 2GB will be great in BF3, I love it. Also remember that you have a SC card that you likely OC, the one on anandtech isn't either of those two. Second, remember that those numbers are swayed slightly b/c the 560ti ones were taken a couple years ago when the drivers were worse and the games were less patched. Lastly, remember that you will be likely buying a OC'd card, and OCing it even more. So those figures aren't realistic at all really. I remember buying my 760 and thinking the same thing from a 480, and I was blown away by the increase in frames I got, but it wasn't as much as I expected.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I would say no.
> 
> Think about it. If you have a 560Ti SC right now, and you jump to a 760, were only talking 2 gens difference and probably only 20% or less increase in performance (good move either way)(unless you get the HAWK or a factory OC'd edition, then probably way higher). Any-who, 4K and 1440p are getting cheaper and more efficient, but they are still years away from being cheap enough for even enthusiast pricing.
> 
> This isn't the real problem, it is that even with 1440p you don't need more VRAM. Only when you jump over the 5 million pixel count per frame, do you really need more VRAM. It is true that when 4K is the standard that 4GB+ cards will also be the standard. But since you are still only playing 1080p, I would recommend saving the money and using a 2GB card. I am playing 1440p MAXED and not even getting close to VRAM capping.
> 
> Wait til Summer 2015 - Holiday 2015 then upgrade GPUs to a 4GB card and the next gen screen technology. If you can.


20%?? More like 40%+.

Anyways, most cards nowadays don't need more then 2GB. They aren't powerful enough to run more VRAM to make a difference. The only cards in the market that will benefit imo from 3GB+ are GTX 780/Titan. AMD throwing 3GB on their 7950/7970 was nothing more then marketing imo.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locke290*
> 
> 20%?? More like 40%+.
> 
> Anyways, most cards nowadays don't need more then 2GB. They aren't powerful enough to run more VRAM to make a difference. The only cards in the market that will benefit imo from 3GB+ are GTX 780/Titan. AMD throwing 3GB on their 7950/7970 was nothing more then marketing imo.


Well, the numbers aren't what matters. VRAM is the issue, and it doesn't matter. Not needed.

Either way the 760 is the card to buy right now. No doubt.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Ummm I wonder when the first next gen start to come...like BF4, Watch dogs.....maybe they will use more Vram than current games ??


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Ummm I wonder when the first next gen start to come...like BF4, Watch dogs.....maybe they will use more Vram than current games ??


I'm not expecting much. We don't have "next-gen" with PCs. The graphical fidelity that we play at is WAY better then the consoles. They are still playing sub-720p resolutions, Low-Medium if lucky settings compared to Max/High settings for the PCs.

Basically, consoles will just be playing catch up to PCs and we won't be seeing a massive spike in graphical fidelity right off the bat.

For instance, if they plan on running 1080p native with next-gen consoles, that ALONE is 2-2.5x more power required. We're already there so we won't see a VRAM increase. Next-gen console games, will probably be what we're playing on max right now when they first come out.

Them having 8GB of RAM (5GB of RAM usable to developers) matters very little. Their GPUs are a mid-range from last year (ie. low-end now).

In comparison, a 8800 GT can still play games that are released nowadays at 720p with mix of low-medium settings, looking better then the consoles do now and higher/stable framerate.

If we all of a sudden need more VRAM its due to developer laziness and bad ports.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> MSi gtx760 hawk uses OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller.
> Using msi afterburner beta 14 should be possible to raise its voltage to 1.3V. More info can be read here.
> Any hawk owner can test it and let us know?


i'll try soon, just been super busy. haven't even used my computer since sunday.


----------



## Alien1099

I recently bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB card and I'm liking it a lot so far. I haven't tried to nail down my optimal overclock for stability so I just have the core set to +75MHz and the VRAM set to +100MHz or so at the moment.

I initially got a 2GB card but returned it and got the 4GB card because I figured despite the fact that I only play on one 1080p monitor, I'll be doing OK for VRAM with the larger textures more and more games are going to start seeing soon. It's already very easy to use 2GB or more VRAM when playing Skyrim with mods and high res textures. I'm sure 4GB is probably overkill at the moment for most current games if you're only playing on 1 1080p monitor, but that will soon change when the XBox1 and PS4 come out. You're going to see a large increase in texture size and the quality of other graphics features. My thought process is that I'm more than ready for that now.

I went overkill on my System RAM as well and have 32GB of 1866 DDR3. With the new video card and my i7-3770K @ 4.7GHz, I should be good for a few years now.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I wonder how far will the hawk clock if it was overvolted to 1.3v


----------



## Alien1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I wonder how far will the hawk clock if it was overvolted to 1.3v


Is the Hawk the only card capable of overvolting that far? Or will it be possible to work around the lock like you could in the past by flashing a modified BIOS?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> Is the Hawk the only card capable of overvolting that far? Or will it be possible to work around the lock like you could in the past by flashing a modified BIOS?


I. WANT. TO. KNOW. THIS!


----------



## NewHighScore

I just replaced my msi 660 TF with the 760 Hawk minutes ago. Will be adding another for SLI very soon







Going to bed now but will test the overclocking and overvolting for y'all tomorrow.

Add me to the club.

Cheers!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I just replaced my msi 660 TF with the 760 Hawk minutes ago. Will be adding another for SLI very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to bed now but will test the overclocking and overvolting for y'all tomorrow.
> 
> Add me to the club.
> 
> Cheers!


We re waiting


----------



## stickg1

If anyone was in the market for an ACX SC check my signature, I have one listed in the marketplace. I was a little bummed when EVGA and EK mentioned no plans of ever making a backplate for the card so I am ditching it.


----------



## Hawxie

Count me in









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Holy moly its quiet for an air cooled gpu by the way :O.


----------



## wrayman

Hey guys, i saw an amazing review for the msi twin frozr OC (2GB) version, only about £210 too, close to 770 fps rates and super cool. Would this seem like a good buy? Or would anyone suggest another 760 which would be better? Thanks in advance








(sorry, i haven't been the most avid gpu follwer :c)


----------



## Doofus McGwire

I put my 760s back to default, and took my i5 2600k up to 4.4g and re-ran Valley with much better results.

*1920x1080*



*2560x1440*



I'll fiddle with the card next, but unfortunately, my QNIX 27" 2560x1440 randomly goes into stand-by mode (as it did before I OC'd my CPU), and the only way to get video back is to reboot. This has happened most frequently at steady-state (no foreground programs or apps running), but a few times it has also gone into stand-by while loaded web pages or when I opened the CPU-Z and Core Temp tools.

Any ideas why this is happening?

I thought it was b/c I was running an "uneven" triple monitor set up of [1920x1080] - [2560x1440] - [1920x1080], but I've disco'd the two 1920s, and still, the 2560x1440 all by itself (as the only monitor in use) still goes into stand-by under the conditions mentioned above.

FWIW, I have the 320.49 drivers.

Could the SLI setup be screwing things up? I can go single for a stretch and see if there's any difference, of course.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrayman*
> 
> Hey guys, i saw an amazing review for the msi twin frozr OC (2GB) version, only about £210 too, close to 770 fps rates and super cool. Would this seem like a good buy? Or would anyone suggest another 760 which would be better? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, i haven't been the most avid gpu follwer :c)


Buy the MSI or the Gigabyte they both run cool and OC like beasts or go for the MSI 760 HAWK which is awesome


----------



## Alien1099

I wanted the MSI GTX 760 4GB card, but as far as I knew (and still know) when I went to make a purchase, it wasn't compatible with any water blocks. I bought the Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB model because it looked like the PCB was the same as the 2GB rev 1.0 model which is compatible with GTX 680 waterblocks IIRC. Still no word from anybody on the certainty of compatibility of these cards with existing blocks. EK's list is fairly incomplete. I contacted XSPC but they couldn't offer any info as to which GTX 760 cards their blocks were compatible with.


----------



## MattGordon

Really disappointed the HAWK never came back into stock so I went ahead and got the new dual bios acx one. Hopefully I win the Gpu lottery.

Should be getting the card Monday! Let's see how the dual bios turns out.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> I recently bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB card and I'm liking it a lot so far. I haven't tried to nail down my optimal overclock for stability so I just have the core set to +75MHz and the VRAM set to +100MHz or so at the moment.
> 
> I initially got a 2GB card but returned it and got the 4GB card because I figured despite the fact that I only play on one 1080p monitor, I'll be doing OK for VRAM with the larger textures more and more games are going to start seeing soon. It's already very easy to use 2GB or more VRAM when playing Skyrim with mods and high res textures. I'm sure 4GB is probably overkill at the moment for most current games if you're only playing on 1 1080p monitor, but that will soon change when the XBox1 and PS4 come out. You're going to see a large increase in texture size and the quality of other graphics features. My thought process is that I'm more than ready for that now.
> 
> I went overkill on my System RAM as well and have 32GB of 1866 DDR3. With the new video card and my i7-3770K @ 4.7GHz, I should be good for a few years now.


Post pls valid GPU-Z validation to add it into the form.
Welcome to the club!


----------



## wrayman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Buy the MSI or the Gigabyte they both run cool and OC like beasts or go for the MSI 760 HAWK which is awesome


I shall take a look! Thanks a lot


----------



## GTR Mclaren

where in the world you can get a EVGA 760 in 242 ??? D:


----------



## Hawxie

Just sent in my form







.
By the way, I'm a real noob when it comes to that ASIC lottery, but it seems that I've got 87.5 % on mine.
How good is that?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Just sent in my form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> By the way, I'm a real noob when it comes to that ASIC lottery, but it seems that I've got 87.5 % on mine.
> How good is that?


Really bad mate


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Really bad mate


Yes really bad considering mine is 68.2%








I am sure Hawxie can hit +1300MHz on GPU core.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Just sent in my form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> By the way, I'm a real noob when it comes to that ASIC lottery, but it seems that I've got 87.5 % on mine.
> How good is that?


Just typically means you can reach your top clocks speeds at a lower voltage than someone with a lower ASIC.


----------



## phre0n

had to uninstall the latest NV drivers because of freezing.. went back to 320.49.. not sure if anyone else if having the same issue with their latest beta drivers.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just typically means you can reach your top clocks speeds at a lower voltage than someone with a lower ASIC.


Neat







.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> had to uninstall the latest NV drivers because of freezing.. went back to 320.49.. not sure if anyone else if having the same issue with their latest beta drivers.


I am on 320.49 never changed them.

Have you thoroughly cleaned the system before you install latest beta?
I know you have to use freeware driver cleaning software to achieve this.

I also had similar issues with drivers updates.
I used driver fushion and ccleaner.

And always selected costume install and check the box "clean installation ".

I hope this will help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just typically means you can reach your top clocks speeds at a lower voltage than someone with a lower ASIC.


Considering the GPU core is voltage locked the potentiality for higher OC is increased.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish my GPU had better ASIC.
Defiantly my GPU core will run much cooler!
Although thanks to Gigabytes Windforce 3X cooler my "heavy" gaming temps never exceed 70C.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good mornin peeps








Went back to win7 from win8 just got the service pack happening , gonna rebench everything and see if i can get better








I'll be back


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC from win 8 to win 7 you will gain a solid 400/500 marks easy








if you can check your PM's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just did man


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> I wish my GPU had better ASIC.
> Defiantly my GPU core will run much cooler!
> Although thanks to Gigabytes Windforce 3X cooler my "heavy" gaming temps never exceed 70C.


I have yet to exceed 66c, and that is games like Planetside 2 with everything maxed and the fan speed on 40-50%.







.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What's your guys max FPS on BF3 on this bad boy?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> I wanted the MSI GTX 760 4GB card, but as far as I knew (and still know) when I went to make a purchase, it wasn't compatible with any water blocks. I bought the Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB model because it looked like the PCB was the same as the 2GB rev 1.0 model which is compatible with GTX 680 waterblocks IIRC. Still no word from anybody on the certainty of compatibility of these cards with existing blocks. EK's list is fairly incomplete. I contacted XSPC but they couldn't offer any info as to which GTX 760 cards their blocks were compatible with.


i'm confused...

two Gigabyte 760 4GB arrived on my doorstep this morning.







Before i ordered them i compared the 4GB PCB to the 2GB version(s). and the 4GB looked nothing like the 2GB rev 1 or rev 2.

But it does look identical to a Gigabyte 770 4GB!









Gigabyte 760 4GB

Gigabyte 770 4GB

Gigabyte 770 2GB


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey man ,
Plug those suckers in and check with gpu-z .It will tell you what they are ........


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man ,
> Plug those suckers in and check with gpu-z .It will tell you what they are ........


when i'm fresh. 1st thing in the morning. coffee is at 6 am!









i can't wait to see. because the EVGA 760 4GB versions i had were only ASIC 68.5 and 71.4.

but dag, i discovered the day after ordering them that there is a version (not yet available on NewEgg), that has two 8 pin power connectors. hopefully it doesn't matter. I'm guessing that the PCBs are the same.

GV-N760OC-4GD (with one 6-pin and one 8-pin external power connectors)

GV-N760OC-4GD (rev. 2.0) (with *two* 8-pin external power connectors)


----------



## Spamfree

Has anyone tried the new drivers?


----------



## Alien1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i'm confused...
> 
> two Gigabyte 760 4GB arrived on my doorstep this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before i ordered them i compared the 4GB PCB to the 2GB version(s). and the 4GB looked nothing like the 2GB rev 1 or rev 2.
> 
> But it does look identical to a Gigabyte 770 4GB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte 760 4GB
> 
> Gigabyte 770 4GB
> 
> Gigabyte 770 2GB


I should have provided more specificity. I meant it looked like you could mount the same type of cooler to it since the screw holes were all in the same location. I know a lot of the parts don't appear to be in the same location based on the back of the board, but it was the only thing I had to go on to try and determine compatibility. But you're right the GTX 770 4GB is IDENTICAL to the GTX 760 4GB's layout. That is interesting.


----------



## Alien1099

So after reading this thread I checked out the Unigine Valley benchmark. I haven't been into benchmarking in a long time so I gave it a shot. Does a score of 1670 seem a little low? I had it at 1800 at one point. Other people with similar or slower computers seem to have higher scores by several hundred points. Are people tweaking their drivers or something to eek out extra FPS? Pardon my ignorance. My system is as follows (also in my signature):

Intel i7-3770K @ 4.7GHz
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 4GB @ 1265/6308 (screen shot says 1421!)
G.Skill Sniper 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28
Latest beta drivers (326.80)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new drivers?


2nd'd!


----------



## Alien1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 2nd'd!


I'm using them now and they seem to work fine but I haven't tried benchmark comparisons.


----------



## Locke290

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> So after reading this thread I checked out the Unigine Valley benchmark. I haven't been into benchmarking in a long time so I gave it a shot. Does a score of 1670 seem a little low? I had it at 1800 at one point. Other people with similar or slower computers seem to have higher scores by several hundred points. Are people tweaking their drivers or something to eek out extra FPS? Pardon my ignorance. My system is as follows (also in my signature):
> 
> Intel i7-3770K @ 4.7GHz
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 4GB @ 1265/6308 (screen shot says 1421!)
> G.Skill Sniper 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28
> Latest beta drivers (326.80)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could be the newer drivers. At stock I get 1655. OC I get between 1900-2000 using 326.41 (I overclock at 1280/7400-7800)

To be honest, I've never had so many driver issues with a video card then I've had with my GTX 760. So many TDR issues while playing some games, hell even if my system is just sitting idle I'll come home from work and recover from a TDR.


----------



## Ziggaz21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC from win 8 to win 7 you will gain a solid 400/500 marks easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can check your PM's


Can you please explain why if you don't mind?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggaz21*
> 
> Can you please explain why if you don't mind?


Cause he sent me a PM









Heres a couple ive been working on........
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 *17096* Cracked 17K










But somehow ive only got a url for 17080







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7056835
Now my 3d mark 11 wont load damn









Heres a P17080 Screener










HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 *56333* Cracked 56K









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4786932
Wadda ya rekon front page worthy ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congratz on the 17K [[]] I will try to break them later today







what about valley 4200 easy?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Congratz on the 17K [[]] I will try to break them later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about valley 4200 easy?


Thanks man








My Valley is broken








In extreme HD mode but Its not displaying 1080p properly umm for eg : Only displaying 1/3 of the valley on the whole screen








D/loaded 3 times of different sites and same result SPEWIN man


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cause he sent me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple ive been working on........
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 *17096* Cracked 17K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But somehow ive only got a url for 17080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7056835
> Now my 3d mark 11 wont load damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a P17080 Screener
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 *56333* Cracked 56K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4786932
> 
> 
> Wadda ya rekon front page worthy ?


First page it is! Awesome score!!

*New beta nvidia driver released. Is added to first page too!
Nvidia beta 326.80*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thank you again thats my second sub to the front page


----------



## Supriver

Guys what could be wrong?
My GTX 760 performance isnt as good as it should be.
Also tried OCing.. 1332.6 and something 1850 memory clock.
BF3 Performance was good, didnt EVER drop under 60 fps on all maxed.
Now its suddenly bad, it goes to 50 even in small TDM maps sometimes.
FC3 and AC3 performance isnt as good as other people have. Didnt try those games when my card was working okay.
Going to take the Valley test in a bit.


----------



## MattGordon

Did you update your drivers? Could be an issue with the new ones.


----------



## Supriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Did you update your drivers? Could be an issue with the new ones.


I have tried 3 sorts of drivers.
All have the same problem.
My valley test crashes. :O
What could be the problem?

At first it did run on Extreme HD.
Now it doesn't work on Extreme HD, it only works on Extreme HD with OpenGL.
Could the problem be in my DirectX?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supriver*
> 
> I have tried 3 sorts of drivers.
> All have the same problem.
> My valley test crashes. :O
> What could be the problem?
> 
> At first it did run on Extreme HD.
> Now it doesn't work on Extreme HD, it only works on Extreme HD with OpenGL.
> Could the problem be in my DirectX?


Remove msi afterburner and precision if installed.
Dont keep any settings.
Restart.
Remove nvidia drivers.
Restart and reinstall nvidia drivers and ms ab/evga precision.
Valley should run ok.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey melodystyle ,
How does one work out the asic ? I know that my rev2 card clocks 13mhz higher than my rev1 card so ...........


----------



## Supriver

Valley Test on Extreme HD was 39.7 FPS..
I didn't have MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision installed but it said in the test that memory was 3004 MHz and core clock 1306 MHz..
Is this low?
I think this is the stock since I didn't have anything installed.
AMD FX-8320 @ 4.2 ghz is the cpu.
It said AMD FX-8320 4.2 GHz x 4 at the end, does that mean it only uses 4 cores?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey melodystyle ,
> How does one work out the asic ? I know that my rev2 card clocks 13mhz higher than my rev1 card so ...........


Well look, its not proven but higher asic usually means higher o/c capabilities on same voltage levels, thus bit higher temps too.
Whats your ASIC scores to add in the list.
I am still looking where core voltage can be measured on gtx 760 pcb. Perhaps higher asic can mean higher/more stable core voltage delivery. Will be good to check it, if possible, since i dont 100% trust gpu-z readings..


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supriver*
> 
> Valley Test on Extreme HD was 39.7 FPS..
> I didn't have MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision installed but it said in the test that memory was 3004 MHz and core clock 1306 MHz..
> Is this low?


The Valley reports the wrong clocks don't worry.
Yes, those results are normal with stock clocks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supriver*
> 
> Valley Test on Extreme HD was 39.7 FPS..
> I didn't have MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision installed but it said in the test that memory was 3004 MHz and core clock 1306 MHz..
> Is this low?
> I think this is the stock since I didn't have anything installed.
> AMD FX-8320 @ 4.2 ghz is the cpu.
> It said AMD FX-8320 4.2 GHz x 4 at the end, does that mean it only uses 4 cores?


Valley readings are not correct. Should use GPU-Z program to check core clocks. Read the first post on this thread. It contains info on how you can do it.
Yes 39.7 are good for stock clocks.


----------



## Supriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Valley readings are not correct. Should use GPU-Z program to check core clocks. Read the first post on this thread. It contains info on how you can do it.
> Yes 39.7 are good for stock clocks.


I know how to do it.
Well, if its good, why is my BF3, AC3 and Far Cry 3 performance lower than others?
One guy with AMD FX-8320 posted in this thread said he gets 80 fps in gunfights BF3 all maxed.
I had almost same performance before but not anymore.
Going to reinstall windows in a bit or you got a better solution?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> I should have provided more specificity. I meant it looked like you could mount the same type of cooler to it since the screw holes were all in the same location. I know a lot of the parts don't appear to be in the same location based on the back of the board, but it was the only thing I had to go on to try and determine compatibility. But you're right the GTX 770 4GB is IDENTICAL to the GTX 760 4GB's layout. That is interesting.


cool. ty. because i was curious about just how u determined if a cooler could be mounted.







(i want to WC for the first time with an 800 series.)

i figured maybe u had looked at something other than wat i had. first thing that came to mind was i was only using the bak of the PCB. and maybe u had looked at the top. (u'd seen pics of the top with the HSF removed.) i get an F- grade for not deducing that the location of the screw holes count as much as anything. and i should have simply GID.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> So after reading this thread I checked out the Unigine Valley benchmark. I haven't been into benchmarking in a long time so I gave it a shot. Does a score of 1670 seem a little low? I had it at 1800 at one point. Other people with similar or slower computers seem to have higher scores by several hundred points. Are people tweaking their drivers or something to eek out extra FPS? Pardon my ignorance. My system is as follows (also in my signature):
> 
> Intel i7-3770K @ 4.7GHz
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 4GB @ 1265/6308 (screen shot says 1421!)
> G.Skill Sniper 32GB DDR3 1866 9-10-9-28
> Latest beta drivers (326.80)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1670 to 1800 @stock is between a tad low to normal. many things effect the score. (the following is for anyone that happens upon this. i know u probably figured it out, Alien1099.) after a short time u'll realize that trying many little things matter and effect Valley scores. like for example the NVCP settings in the Valley profile. u might as well set Power Management Mode to Maximum Performance for starters but try all setting there. mostly/ overall, anything that effects/ improves ur OS performance or games in general, is well worth a try to improve Valley scores.


----------



## sakisvga

Does any of you use Nvidia - *Geforce Experience* - to adjust in game visual/graphics settings ?
Is a must or a waste of resources application ?
From my experience it is underestimating GTX760 capabilities in many games.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Does any of you use Nvidia - *Geforce Experience* - to adjust in game visual/graphics settings ?
> Is a must or a waste of resources application ?
> From my experience it is underestimating GTX760 capabilities in many games.


It is actually OVER estimating mine in BF3. But then again, idk. I want 60fps+ and I think it wants 30fps. But with my OC, and the factory OC, I still push 75+ average I think. Maxed+MSAA.









1440p*


----------



## Erik in sac

ok, I tried the beta 14 release of AB, didnt notice anything different so went back to 12. I installed the new beta nvidia drivers (326.80) and retested. Under 2000 Valley scores. strange. It sometimes doesnt load the voltages correctly or if I go to far it slows down. Kind of odd. At one point I also had aida64 and gpu-z reporting 1.25V for part of the test then it dropped back to 1.2121. strange.

So my old best of 2041, valley showed 1410mhz. I found out that isnt a true number. So I kept cranking up the core. At +251 core, gpu-z show 1397mhz boost frequencies and 1914mhz vram (7858eff, +828 in AB). If I go any higher, the test completes but my score will be like 1899 or something odd. Valley shows 1453mhz now LOL. wonder where it gets that data?

So, I found a new max oc stable for valley, and hit 50fps. No record but I reached the limit of watching that benchmark run again, its too long LOL.

50.0FPS, 2093 score. Odd that gpu-z validation doesnt record max boost seen in game/benches... http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dwde6/

Bigger images:http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1397mhz_7658ram_2093score.jpg
screencap of AB and gpuz: http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1397mhz_7658ram_2093_validation.jpg
I had closed valley and forgot the screencap, so restarted it to grab that info, thats why the trends look funny



at least I hit 50fps like some of you fast guys here.


----------



## Supriver

I solved my poor performance problems by reinstalling the windows.
Everything works perfect now again.
Is 75.5 ASIC good for overclocking to 1332/1850?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just got my replacement card from EVGA, have a feeling it was the same one but I won't know as I didn't note the serial. Sent them the retail box with all accessories, they sent me back a cardboard sleeve. Pretty lame.

This one makes hardly any fan noise, but *squeals* like a stuck pig under any load, so much so it gives me a headache and can be heard from another room. RMA again?









Lower ASIC too...was *promised* an upgrade by Dominik, receive the same model with more issues than the one I sent in..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Just got my replacement card from EVGA, have a feeling it was the same one but I won't know as I didn't note the serial. Sent them the retail box with all accessories, they sent me back a cardboard sleeve. Pretty lame.
> 
> This one makes hardly any fan noise, but *squeals* like a stuck pig under any load, so much so it gives me a headache and can be heard from another room. RMA again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower ASIC too...was *promised* an upgrade by Dominik, receive the same model with more issues than the one I sent in..


Wow, thats really bad. Email or call them and for sure RMA it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> ok, I tried the beta 14 release of AB, didnt notice anything different so went back to 12. I installed the new beta nvidia drivers (326.80) and retested. Under 2000 Valley scores. strange. It sometimes doesnt load the voltages correctly or if I go to far it slows down. Kind of odd. At one point I also had aida64 and gpu-z reporting 1.25V for part of the test then it dropped back to 1.2121. strange.
> 
> So my old best of 2041, valley showed 1410mhz. I found out that isnt a true number. So I kept cranking up the core. At +251 core, gpu-z show 1397mhz boost frequencies and 1914mhz vram (7858eff, +828 in AB). If I go any higher, the test completes but my score will be like 1899 or something odd. Valley shows 1453mhz now LOL. wonder where it gets that data?
> 
> So, I found a new max oc stable for valley, and hit 50fps. No record but I reached the limit of watching that benchmark run again, its too long LOL.
> 
> 50.0FPS, 2093 score. Odd that gpu-z validation doesnt record max boost seen in game/benches... http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dwde6/
> 
> Bigger images:http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1397mhz_7658ram_2093score.jpg
> screencap of AB and gpuz: http://ebaudio.com/MyPics/new_pc_build/760hawk_1397mhz_7658ram_2093_validation.jpg
> I had closed valley and forgot the screencap, so restarted it to grab that info, thats why the trends look funny
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least I hit 50fps like some of you fast guys here.


MSi AB 14 beta needs a trick in order to be able to raise voltage. Have you tried it? I ve post it few post before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supriver*
> 
> I solved my poor performance problems by reinstalling the windows.
> Everything works perfect now again.
> Is 75.5 ASIC good for overclocking to 1332/1850?


Good to know!
Perhaps, should try to find stable oc clocks of your gpu.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> MSi AB 14 beta needs a trick in order to be able to raise voltage. Have you tried it? I ve post it few post before.


I must have missed that. i'll try again in the morning.  Its now time for drinkathon 2013 (aka wedding reception) lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mini update P16990 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7060862

I guess those 17K are harder and harder to get but i am closer







though my card's cant OC more


----------



## Caz

Question, why don't any of you use Heaven? I thought that was the standard? Not Valley....?


----------



## PCBuilder94

Just got my EVGA OC ACX 760 and it is the largest x60 PCB I have ever seen. I was sadden by the fact that I did not receive the kick ass EVGA case badge. Has anyone else gotten one?


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

PCBuilder94 can you post later what are the temps, idle and under load ?


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> Does any of you use Nvidia - *Geforce Experience* - to adjust in game visual/graphics settings ?
> Is a must or a waste of resources application ?
> From my experience it is underestimating GTX760 capabilities in many games.


I use it then close it. If its still open when im playing it causes constant crashing.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Yes I will ill alsi be posting benchmark runs on youtube.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> PCBuilder94 can you post later what are the temps, idle and under load ?


----------



## Fletcherea

Well, my 1st decent go with a stock clocked ACX. At 1333/3600, the temps are atrocious though (mini cube not helping I'm going to assume lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> PCBuilder94 can you post later what are the temps, idle and under load ?


Temp bounces between 82-83 by the end of the Valley benchmark, and idles back down to low 40s. I need to get some more air moving in there.


----------



## PCBuilder94

If I'm using EVGA Precision X to Monitor everything what can I use to record it?


----------



## CAxVIPER

To record what?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My asic is rev1 79% and Rev 2 73%








They still clock pretty good though Rev 1 mem gots 3880 and rev2 mem 3671


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> To record what?


all my benchmarks and test.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I wonder how far will the hawk clock if it was overvolted to 1.3v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alien1099*
> 
> Is the Hawk the only card capable of overvolting that far? Or will it be possible to work around the lock like you could in the past by flashing a modified BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I. WANT. TO. KNOW. THIS!


I did a quick little OC test this afternoon. It appears the most I was able to up the voltage was to 1.212 (12 mV) with precision x. Perhaps afterburner could up the voltage? Or maybe I need to switch to the L2N bios?

Sorry guys I'm a pretty newbie overclocker but am willing to learn if you guys can guide me some which in that case I can possibly provide some answers for ya.

Cheers!


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> all my benchmarks and test.


Don't record while you are benching it will lower scores unless you have an external cap card. You can do screenshots at the end. If you want to record temps and stuff precision as a logging option


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My asic is rev1 79% and Rev 2 73%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still clock pretty good though Rev 1 mem gots 3880 and rev2 mem 3671


Mine is 74%, dang, some people have almost 90%+ cards. WOaaaah


----------



## PCBuilder94

How do I check my ASIC Score?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Mine is 74%, dang, some people have almost 90%+ cards. WOaaaah


But do theirs clock any better ? or wind the memory out more ? or does theirs run on less mv for the same clocks we run ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> How do I check my ASIC Score?


Top left hand corner of GPU-Z there is a graphics card icon press that a list will show.........


----------



## PCBuilder94

I got 72.1% ASIC


----------



## [CyGnus]

My card's have 70.3 and 75.9 both rev 2.0 and they can do 1333/3712 so far


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

It's been a while since I last benched,I really wanna try but my RAM and CPU are holding me back gonna try though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My card's have 70.3 and 75.9 both rev 2.0 and they can do 1333/3712 so far


Startin to think that this asic % is well just a number
Managed to get these suckers to game on Black ops 2 last nite 3hrs straight @ 1346 / 3600








Quite impressed with that








My TRI 660ti's could only do that at 1150 / 3500 which is still quite reasonable


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED you have to go to your control panel and thick the option to show your system in the signature


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED you have to go to your control panel and thick the option to show your system in the signature


I can't find the option


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Startin to think that this asic % is well just a number
> Managed to get these suckers to game on Black ops 2 last nite 3hrs straight @ 1346 / 3600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite impressed with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TRI 660ti's could only do that at 1150 / 3500 which is still quite reasonable


Indeed, gaming clocks are same or higher than benches















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I can't find the option


Click on your name profile, go to bottom and create new rig


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Indeed, gaming clocks are same or higher than benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on your name profile, go to bottom and create new rig


I already created one


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys could you help me out? I think my search to the most silent idle card has finally come to an end(or just begun actually). I discovered that some people use msi afterburner to put fan rpm to 0% and it makes the card stops it fans! It doesn't work with all GPUs though, so far I only have reports for a 7870 gigabyte and a 7850 club 3D. Could you test this out with your cards and fill in the poll here?http://www.overclock.net/t/1421563/gpu-passive-in-idle-finally
Thanks in advance!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I already created one


OK. Now go to your profile, edit signature and choose "show off stuff in your signature".


----------



## melodystyle2003

*Signature of the official gtx 760 thread have been updated in first post. Pls update yours too, since current link doesn't work. Just copy and paste signature code to your signature.*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/0_20]| GTX 760 Owners Club |[/URL][img]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/img][/CENTER]









| GTX 760 Owners Club |


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Just got my EVGA OC ACX 760 and it is the largest x60 PCB I have ever seen. I was sadden by the fact that I did not receive the kick ass EVGA case badge. Has anyone else gotten one?


I was missing mine too. They had me register it, and they sent me one for free. Just call them up.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> OK. Now go to your profile, edit signature and choose "show off stuff in your signature".


It works now thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> It works now thanks


Good to know. Describe in detail your system components, may help in future requests/questions or other members inquiries.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Good to know. Describe in detail your system components, may help in future requests/questions or other members inquiries.


There's nothing much really I'll add the monitor though


----------



## eBombzor

My ASIC is 67.3 which is probably the lowest so far


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> There's nothing much really I'll add the monitor though


Perhaps add psu, case, windows, keyboard and mouse for complete rig representation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My ASIC is 67.3 which is probably the lowest so far


This doesnt say much though, if you want to oc i can guess that you will be stable at 1254Mhz on the core








You can find descriptive infos on thread's first post


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Perhaps add psu, case, windows, keyboard and mouse for complete rig representation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesnt say much though, if you want to oc i can guess that you will be stable at 1254Mhz on the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can fin descriptive infos on thread's first post


I added the PSU though I don't remember the mouse and keyboard and the case


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> I use it then close it. If its still open when im playing it causes constant crashing.


You use it to setup game settings?
I don't have crashing issues.

I assume Nvidia is based upon reference GTX760 Performance
to determine optimal graphic settings.
Or maybe the i3 3220 is underestimated ! ?

Recently i got METRO LL from a friend, i used "NV GE" to setup graphics.
The result was a mix of Low-High options and SSAO to disable.
(1920X1080p Single Player)
I started playing ok no issues.
Then i manually adjust graphic to max, Physx max and SSAO disabled .
I started playing (3+ hours) with no issues,
gameplay was very smooth also!

Unfortunately I have to return the game soon but
I have read there is a built in benchmark i can use without the disk?








If so, i will used once i got free time to compare performance differences.

Das any of you have METRO LL to compare results?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My ASIC is 67.3 which is probably the lowest so far


Dear friend, my VGA Gigabyte has 68.2% and OC stable at 1293MHz on GPU core.
Memory is not verified by ASIC.
You may OC mem better then anyone in here!


----------



## MattGordon

Just went ahead and checked my shipping status... Supposed to get it Monday, but it now says Tuesday.

I have poor patience







;_;....


----------



## luckyduck

add me, have a evga 760 sitting beside me. unopened, waiting for a mobo psu and possibly a better heat sink.

This one
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+760+2GB+GDDR5+PCI+Express+3.0+Graphics+Card/1491561.p?id=1219052515813&skuId=1491561&st=evga%20760&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## NewHighScore

I ordered a 2nd hawk while it was still on sale. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My ASIC is 67.3 which is probably the lowest so far


I can verify that ASIC quality isn't a very good indicator of a cards max OC whatsoever, my second MSI GTX 760 has an ASIC of 75.9% but has a max OC of 1241MHz core clock at 1.212V. There's plenty of cards with a lower ASIC that OC far past that.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected]@2405

Giga 760 OC SLI

1333 / 3663

95.3fps

3987


----------



## [CyGnus]

Almost at those 4k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Almost at those 4k


Thanks mate








First run , that will tie me over til next time . Just gotta find that .7fps somewhere








At least I got me Valley workin







but alas now my 3Dmark 11 wont load








Another day perhaps . Time to crash catchya


----------



## Eyedea

Anyone know how to get their 760 to run full pelt, or near enough, in Borderlands 2?

Have everything maxed out in game, and even maxed out some settings in nvidia control panel and still it sits at 50-55% gpu usage which results in the core clock running at around 550mhz.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Anyone know how to get their 760 to run full pelt, or near enough, in Borderlands 2?
> 
> Have everything maxed out in game, and even maxed out some settings in nvidia control panel and still it sits at 50-55% gpu usage which results in the core clock running at around 550mhz.


Perhaps VSYNC is on in adaptive nvidia mode?


----------



## Shurtugal

Hey guys, what is the average overclock the MSI Gaming is able to reach? Thinking of getting a gaming or hawk once the guy pays me for my 650ti


----------



## [CyGnus]

1250 core (boost) +/- mem depends


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Hey guys, what is the average overclock the MSI Gaming is able to reach? Thinking of getting a gaming or hawk once the guy pays me for my 650ti


Taking the hawk wouldnt be a bad idea if price is 10-20$ more. This baby can boost over 1300Mhz for sure, as review says.


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Taking the hawk wouldnt be a bad idea if price is 10-20$ more. This baby can boost over 1300Mhz for sure, as review says.


Yeah, the Hawk is $30 AUD more, which isn't too much, looks sexier, but my rig is red/black colour schemed








Eh, if the the hawk averages over 1300 MHz i'll buy it without a doubt









PS: What happens if you use over 2gb VRAM? Does it just decrease the min fps, or...? Thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Yeah, the Hawk is $30 AUD more, which isn't too much, looks sexier, but my rig is red/black colour schemed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, if the the hawk averages over 1300 MHz i'll buy it without a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: What happens if you use over 2gb VRAM? Does it just decrease the min fps, or...? Thanks!


i wouldn't know.







but 4GB is worth it, IF u mod. some SS made yesterday with a Maxed out Config file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















non-stop 60 FPS with VS enabled. Max Temps all day yesterday, 62c.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i wouldn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 4GB is worth it, IF u mod. some SS made yesterday with a Maxed out Config file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> non-stop 60 FPS with VS enabled. Max Temps all day yesterday, 62c.


I miss crysis warehead,anyways I'm gonna attempt to OC the CPU and then do some benching thinking of OCing it to 4GHz while undervolting it


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I miss crysis warehead,anyways I'm gonna attempt to OC the CPU and then do some benching thinking of OCing it to 4GHz while undervolting it


i luv the following vid that i just wondered upon. and i think just maybe u'll appreciate, ABD EL HAMEED.









GIGABYTE WINDFORCE - The WICKED FROSTY Cooling System !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











if vid doesn't play use:






I LUV U GIGABYTE!









Edit: TY, HOMECINEMA-PC! i figured it was best to get wat u had. (GIGABYTE WINDFORCE - The WICKED FROSTY Cooling System !)







(And TY, melodystyle2003 for this thread! and everyone involved.) i might still be using my 1st cards that maxed way way higher temps if it wasn't for this thread and all here. so glad i got these Gigabyte 760s now.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i luv the following vid that i just wondered upon. and i think just maybe u'll appreciate, ABD EL HAMEED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE WINDFORCE - The WICKED FROSTY Cooling System !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if vid doesn't play use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LUV U GIGABYTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: TY, HOMECINEMA-PC! i figured it was best to get wat u had. (GIGABYTE WINDFORCE - The WICKED FROSTY Cooling System !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And TY, melodystyle2003 for this thread! and everyone involved.) i might still be using my 1st cards that maxed way way higher temps if it wasn't for this thread and all here. so glad i got these Gigabyte 760s now.


Ya the cooler is incredible but I don't think the GTX 760 has 6 heat pipes
On a side note:I just OCed my CPU to 4 GHz and I'm gonna OC the RAM to 1866 MHz and rebench


----------



## [CyGnus]

A 3570k does 4.5GHz easy.....


----------



## Snake Anthony

Got the EVGA GTX 760 4GB FTW ACX (04G-P4-3768-KR) and the voltage does not increase the extra .012mV (1.200mV to 1.212mV) when I try to increase it through Precision X. Would not overvolt in MSI afterburner either. Does anyone know if this particular card is locked to prevent overvolting? It has a ASIC on 84.9% so it may not need to be overvolted but I was just wondering if it would have an impact on overclocking (performance). It does have the double bios and I was also wondering if I could edit one of the bios to allow the voltage increase. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Intel i5 4670K (4.3 GHZ 1.25v)
Asus Sabertooth Z87 mobo
Noctua NH-D14
Vengeance Pro 16GB ram
Corsair GS600 PSU
Coolermaster Advanced Storm Scout II case


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya the cooler is incredible but I don't think the GTX 760 has 6 heat pipes
> On a side note:I just OCed my CPU to 4 GHz and I'm gonna OC the RAM to 1866 MHz and rebench


hehe. i'm into the Fans/ Stunning Metal Cover part of it. but good to know that the vid should not be confused with being a representative of the 760's HSF overall.

ty, ABD EL HAMEED, for pointing that out.









but the Fans/ Stunning Metal Cover, kills me. can't say it enough times. "Fans/ Stunning Metal cover." "Fans/ Stunning Metal Cover." "Fans/ Stunning Metal Cover."


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> A 3570k does 4.5GHz easy.....


Ya I know but I'm using stock cooler which isn't a great performer,However for now temps seem to be good so I'll try to OC a bit more on stock voltage


----------



## [CyGnus]

Get at least a 212 evo or something


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Get at least a 212 evo or something


Don't have the money :/ ,Though I was able to OC it to 4 GHz without any extra heat or volts gonna go for 4.2 GHz


----------



## [CyGnus]

is it dellided?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it dellided?


Nope







I'm too afraid to touch the CPU


----------



## [CyGnus]

My 3570K is working pretty good:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My 3570K is working pretty good:


5 GHz O_O,I need a liquid cooling method for that,does it run like that 24/7?


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is for benching for 24/7 its like this:



And that is with a Antec 620 simple AIO and the temps are amazing


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is for benching for 24/7 its like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is with a Antec 620 simple AIO and the temps are amazing


Still nice OC man







and the temps are good,do you use the same air cooler as the one in your sig rig?


----------



## [CyGnus]

3570K Antec 620 and 4770K the Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 3570K Antec 620 and 4770K the Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A


Why not use the 620 with the 4770k?Right now I'm mining with the CPU in order to get a new case then a good cooler for my CPU


----------



## [CyGnus]

The HR-02 is better and the 3570K does not heat up


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The HR-02 is better and the 3570K does not heat up


So an aircooler is better than a 620?


----------



## [CyGnus]

What is so hard to understand? The only reason i got the 620 is because i have a Cooler Master K350 case with the 3570K and i am size restricted on the cooler area so the 620 fits nice since only it takes a 120 mm radiator on the back of the case and a good air cooler is easily 160mm and more so you see why i had to get a 620


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is for benching for 24/7 its like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work there! You have good cpu piece though








Can you try with intelburntest 2.54 and report you max temps?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> What is so hard to understand? The only reason i got the 620 is because i have a Cooler Master K350 case with the 3570K and i am size restricted on the cooler area so the 620 fits nice since only it takes a 120 mm radiator on the back of the case and a good air cooler is easily 160mm and more so you see why i had to get a 620










That explains all


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My 3570K is working pretty good:


Looks like you got quite the golden chip there. 5.1 @ 1.184. Lottery winner!


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is idle voltage full load is 1.5v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is idle voltage full load is 1.5v


I like it very much Kudos to you sir









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 TRI SLI 1280 / 3545 124.6fps 5213









Kudos to ME but this 3rd card I got is a rev 2 and its not playing nice with the other two .So more work to be done on this most likely on the mem


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like it very much Kudos to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 TRI SLI 1280 / 3545 124.6fps 5213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to ME but this 3rd card I got is a rev 2 and its not playing nice with the other two .So more work to be done on this most likely on the mem


Awesome















I ve posted your score to other forums too, and ofc first page in few minutes!

How is you gaming experience using 3 x gtx760?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve posted your score to other forums too, and ofc first page in few minutes!
> 
> How is you gaming experience using 3 x gtx760?


Thank you very much mate








Which forums did you post it on ?
I dunno I haven't tried yet ....... but I will








Like I said this third card is crap wont o/v to 1.212 stays on 1.2 1280 seems to be it so far and I dropped the other two down to suit 3550 on the mem is all she wrote so far.....
And the top card gets very hot to hot for my liking. Operating just like my TRI 660tis ( 103.7 fps ) cept much more frames and MHz but hey 124.6 fps is my best yet ever


----------



## Caz

What settings should I put Valley on to see how it stacks up against yall?

I am on a 1440p monitor, but I want to know how I am compared to some of y'all.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What settings should I put Valley on to see how it stacks up against yall?
> 
> I am on a 1440p monitor, but I want to know how I am compared to some of y'all.


Then lower the res settings to 1080p


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> A 3570k does 4.5GHz easy.....


Not mine







at least with the off set mode


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least with the off set mode


Right now I'm on 4.3 GHz with stock voltage gonna try 4.5 and see


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I like it very much Kudos to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 TRI SLI 1280 / 3545 124.6fps 5213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to ME but this 3rd card I got is a rev 2 and its not playing nice with the other two .So more work to be done on this most likely on the mem


awesome!









anyone know how these scores compare to 2-way SLI Titan and/ or 780?

Crysis 3 and Metro LL/ 2033 must look spectacular and run smooth as ever need be.


----------



## MeditationActII

I have a 102% power limit cap on my Gigabyte 760. Whats the deal?!?! I want that other 13% that I've seen others get.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeditationActII*
> 
> I have a 102% power limit cap on my Gigabyte 760. Whats the deal?!?! I want that other 13% that I've seen others get.


It's only 10% more on my card
anyway

Not good enough









Still not good enough









common you could do 50









That's my baby


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeditationActII*
> 
> I have a 102% power limit cap on my Gigabyte 760. Whats the deal?!?! I want that other 13% that I've seen others get.


thanks for asking, MeditationActII !!!









i have been procrastinating asking and researching it.

so i think it's normal.









if u want to further describe go ahead. i'll confirm if i can. i'm sure others will add input too.

(go into ur Overtclock dot net profile. add ur PC specs to ur sig. or the fancy way. .







)

ty again for asking, MeditationActII!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know how these scores compare to 2-way SLI Titan and/ or 780?
> 
> Crysis 3 and Metro LL/ 2033 must look spectacular and run smooth as ever need be.


Pretty close to GTX 780 SLI numbers in *Valley*.

But, tri-sli mid range cards are up and down depending on the game and you run into frame time issues as well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410512/h-geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760-770-780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/12/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-crysis-3---1920x1080-+-frametimes

Frame rates are not the end all be all of gaming experience.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

What's the highest resault here in valley cuz I wanna beat it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Single card Valley ?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Single card Valley ?


really? i thought u'd posted higher single scores.

o well, i'm not as jealous as b4.


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> It's only 10% more on my card
> anyway
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to View Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to View Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to View Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> common you could do 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to View Image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my baby


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's the highest resault here in valley cuz I wanna beat it


*My latest Valley Score is 1979 / 47.3fps*


Spoiler: Click to View Image !







*Congratulation Breaking 50 Fps barrier*. ! !








Is this your new 24/7 OC ?

A friendly advice .
Considering my complete signature system probably i have one of
the low budget systems.
My Motherboard / CPU / RAM is under 270$ US plus Gigabyte GTX760
Your Motherboard / CPU / RAM is like 400$ US plus Gigabyte GTX760

_(I only speak for games not Apps)_
Considering the price difference is around 50% the true performance difference is like 5-6% ! !
This difference is like to occur in most games.
Defiantly some games will benefit more from your overall superior system
but never near 50% more performance.

This I say to warn you from being dissatisfied, if another club member
beats your score by say 1-2%.
If his/her system is 50% more expensive from your system,
is really a bother this tiny difference ?









So bottom line always compare with similar systems and try to get the best out of yours.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *My latest Valley Score is 1979 / 47.3fps*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to View Image !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulation Breaking 50 Fps barrier*. ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your new 24/7 OC ?
> 
> A friendly advice .
> Considering my complete signature system probably i have one of
> the low budget systems.
> My Motherboard / CPU / RAM is under 270$ US plus Gigabyte GTX760
> Your Motherboard / CPU / RAM is like 400$ US plus Gigabyte GTX760
> 
> _(I only speak for games not Apps)_
> Considering the price difference is around 50% the true performance difference is like 5-6% ! !
> This difference is like to occur in most games.
> Defiantly some games will benefit more from your overall superior system
> but never near 50% more performance.
> 
> This I say to warn you from being dissatisfied, if another club member
> beats your score by say 1-2%.
> If his/her system is 50% more expensive from your system,
> is really a bother this tiny difference ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bottom line always compare with similar systems and try to get the best out of yours.


I got your point and I'm not dissatisfied or anything lol I was just so close to the 50 fps barrier and wanted to break it so bad and now I did it,about my system,I could have settled with an i3 but I'm gonna use my PC for programming so I needed more power and I also need more ram (4GB ram isn't enough)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Single card Valley ?


What were your clocks?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Then lower the res settings to 1080p


I understand that....I meant the rest.........







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeditationActII*
> 
> I have a 102% power limit cap on my Gigabyte 760. Whats the deal?!?! I want that other 13% that I've seen others get.


I also want to know this. Mine his 104% and then nothing more....?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's my baby


Dwammmmmmmm!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Single card Valley ?


WHAT WERE THE SETTINGS AT FOR THIS?! Wondering what I should put mine at.....

Just wanna see how I stack up.

I agree with Saki, shoot, my Mobo+CPU+RAM was I think $300, so if I had spent a fortune (which I want to in my next build) on Mobo+PSU+RAM then the clocks and scores might be a LOT different, but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's the highest resault here in valley cuz I wanna beat it












lol, we both have the same score, 2093. (link to pic) Homecinema is rocking the big score I think. I gotta try the beta 14 and tweaks for afterburner still.

I also need to optimize my settings, I dont bother changing anything or killing programs. My peak boost has been at 1397Mhz (valley shows 1453mhz!). It should score higher based on what I am seeing other speeds score at. I dont think Valley cares much about CPU, its sits at like 33% cpu usage according to aida64 when I run the bench. If I find that magic tweak, I think I can go well over 2100 score myself. i'll try when I get time. damn this being busy all the time ;-)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, we both have the same score, 2093. (link to pic) Homecinema is rocking the big score I think. I gotta try the beta 14 and tweaks for afterburner still.
> 
> I also need to optimize my settings, I dont bother changing anything or killing programs. My peak boost has been at 1397Mhz (valley shows 1453mhz!). It should score higher based on what I am seeing other speeds score at. I dont think Valley cares much about CPU, its sits at like 33% cpu usage according to aida64 when I run the bench. If I find that magic tweak, I think I can go well over 2100 score myself. i'll try when I get time. damn this being busy all the time ;-)


Something isn't right,with an OC like that you should get a better score,make sure you set things to performance in nVidia control panel and set the power settings in windows to maximum performance,with a clock like that you should easily beat HOMECINEMA-PC top score,also work on your memory OC cause valley is a memory hog


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I understand that....I meant the rest.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just set it to the highest settings and lower the res to 1080p that's all I think


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I was wondering if I could achieve that with the 760 since it only has 4 ports so is there any kind of adapter that would do the job?I know it's gonna be horrible for gaming but I don't game that much anymore and I could really use some workspace and it just looks so BADASS









sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## MattGordon

Well at least now I can run games flawlessly! I never realized how loud my 4850 was intill now. The 760 is the most quiet thing in here!









Dual bios fun time!







(eventually when I get better components...







)

Edit: sent in the form. Glad to be with you guys


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least now I can run games flawlessly! I never realized how loud my 4850 was intill now. The 760 is the most quiet thing in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual bios fun time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (eventually when I get better components...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Edit: sent in the form. Glad to be with you guys


I think your CPU might be a bottleneck

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think your CPU might be a bottleneck
> 
> sent from my iGalaxy


Yeah it will be but I figured I needed a new gpu first. I'll be getting a 4670k soon.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think your CPU might be a bottleneck
> 
> sent from my iGalaxy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it will be but I figured I needed a new gpu first. I'll be getting a 4670k soon.
Click to expand...

That's great you'll notice a huge difference in everything I know I did when I jumped from a core2due e6550 to the i5 3570k

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's great you'll notice a huge difference in everything I know I did when I jumped from a core2due e6550 to the i5 3570k
> 
> sent from my iGalaxy


Just gotta find something else to sell now to afford the next upgrade









On topic of the 760: The dual bios switch was near impossible to find, nothing like the way it's displayed online.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Just gotta find something else to sell now to afford the next upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic of the 760: The dual bios switch was near impossible to find, nothing like the way it's displayed online.


Really lol? It's one of the first things I noticed.









Just got my 2nd hawk in today. In bad need of more MDPC.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Really lol? It's one of the first things I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 2nd hawk in today. In bad need of more MDPC.


Mind pointing out where it's located on the Hawk?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Mind pointing out where it's located on the Hawk?


Can barely see it in this picture. It's just to the Right of the SLI (knob?.. I have no clue what these are called). The one with the blue plastic cover still on it. TIny little guy. The backplate says STD L2N.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Can barely see it in this picture. It's just to the Right of the SLI (knob?.. I have no clue what these are called). The one with the blue plastic cover still on it. TIny little guy. The backplate says STD L2N.


Yeah, mine aren't positioned like yours. Unless I'm looking at something completely different and my pcb lacks the switch...

The part number matches with a dual bios 760 so no clue.



Under the place I circled it says "sw1". Had so much trouble finding it that I called over my dad to my place, he pointed it out in seconds. Gonna be embarrassed if this is not the switch







.

I dub this picture: "Cable management 101"


----------



## Caz

Not sure if the right settings, but yeah, nice score. 1280/1875

Never over 60C.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the right settings, but yeah, nice score. 1280/1875
> 
> Never over 60C.


That's about right


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Really lol? It's one of the first things I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 2nd hawk in today. In bad need of more MDPC.


Looks sweet, have you tried overclocking these yet, and if so, what clocks did you get?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Looks sweet, have you tried overclocking these yet, and if so, what clocks did you get?


I haven't overclocked em yet. I haven't had time to. I will likely spend a couple hours tweaking em this weekend though. I'll surely report my findings back to this thread.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@melodystyle2003
WHY U NO PUT MY NEW HIGH SCORE IN DA FIRST POST?!!








Gonna work on my memory OC and try to beat you CINEMA


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Something's wrong with valley,When I start a benchmark I find my benchmark stuck at 20 FPS that's weird since I usually get more than double and GPU-Z shows my GPU at full load,Help anyone please?








Edit:I uninstalled and still the same also I have tried that with stock and still the same resault


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @melodystyle2003
> WHY U NO PUT MY NEW HIGH SCORE IN DA FIRST POST?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna work on my memory OC and try to beat you CINEMA










When i see you score 51.01+ i will place it in first post


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i see you score 51.01+ i will place it in first post


Noooooooooo


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Something's wrong with valley,When I start a benchmark I find my benchmark stuck at 20 FPS that's weird since I usually get more than double and GPU-Z shows my GPU at full load,Help anyone please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:I uninstalled and still the same also I have tried that with stock and still the same resault


Anyone please???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Anyone please???


The Valley config file is screwed. Uninstall Valley, then go through the files and delete anything that has to do with Valley (except screenshots) and then reinstall.

Valley such a bastard of a program. Good luck.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The Valley config file is screwed. Uninstall Valley, then go through the files and delete anything that has to do with Valley (except screenshots) and then reinstall.
> 
> Valley such a bastard of a program. Good luck.


OK thanks,Can you tell me where to look for the config file?
Edit:found it now thanks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @melodystyle2003
> WHY U NO PUT MY NEW HIGH SCORE IN DA FIRST POST?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna work on my memory OC and try to beat you CINEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i see you score 51.01+ i will place it in first post
Click to expand...

Bring it ...........
LooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The Valley config file is screwed. Uninstall Valley, then go through the files and delete anything that has to do with Valley (except screenshots) and then reinstall.
> 
> Valley such a bastard of a program. Good luck.


Hey there








This is very true


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Bring it ...........
> LooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true


I will once I'm done with my CPU OC


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's about right


Thanks man!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Thanks man!


Glad I helped


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Glad I helped


Wondering how mine stacks up now. Other than Homecinema's.....gahhh! I will never crack that.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Wondering how mine stacks up now. Other than Homecinema's.....gahhh! I will never crack that.


I'm getting close to HOMECINEMA-PC's score but all of the sudden valley is acting weirdly and it won't work properly I uninstalled it and deleted the config file and it worked properly but it acted funny again and I can't do anything :/


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm getting close to HOMECINEMA-PC's score but all of the sudden valley is acting weirdly and it won't work properly I uninstalled it and deleted the config file and it worked properly but it acted funny again and I can't do anything :/


did u reset ur vid card before re-installing Valley?
(remember that will reset Fan speeds too. so re-enable them.)

DLing a fresh copy of valley is worth the time.

vid drivers may need to be re-installed too.

hopefully u haven't corrupted ur OS.

GL


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u reset ur vid card before re-installing Valley?
> (remember that will reset Fan speeds too. so re-enable them.)
> 
> DLing a fresh copy of valley is worth the time.
> 
> vid drivers may need to be re-installed too.
> 
> hopefully u haven't corrupted ur OS.
> 
> GL


Yes I reseted the settings of my GPU and still the same thing and I don't think a fresh copy of valley will do anything also with my super awesome 1mbps ultra fast connection I'm not too excited about it same with video drivers and I don't think I did anything to the OS also games still play well so IDK :/


----------



## muhd86

guys can any one confirm if we can do 4 way gtx 760 ....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Wondering how mine stacks up now. Other than Homecinema's.....gahhh! I will never crack that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm getting close to HOMECINEMA-PC's score but all of the sudden valley is acting weirdly and it won't work properly I uninstalled it and deleted the config file and it worked properly but it acted funny again and I can't do anything :/
Click to expand...

Keep on trying........... LooL








Have you heard this saying ' Its the operator and not the equipment '









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u reset ur vid card before re-installing Valley?
> (remember that will reset Fan speeds too. so re-enable them.)
> 
> DLing a fresh copy of valley is worth the time.
> 
> vid drivers may need to be re-installed too.
> 
> hopefully u haven't corrupted ur OS.
> 
> GL


Hey there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys can any one confirm if we can do 4 way gtx 760 ....


If I remember correctly you've asked this before on another thread valley I think







and apparently you cant its only on 780 which you have and titan ( 7 series cards )
But didn't you have tri 760's tried a mates card and went to 780 ? And besides they don't scale too well either on quad


----------



## muhd86

yeah i have the quad 780 rig and a tri 760 rig ---- so we require another cfg file to get it to work --as we did with 780 ..if they work --i am sure 760 will work


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i have the quad 780 rig and a tri 760 rig ---- so we require another cfg file to get it to work --as we did with 780 ..if they work --i am sure 760 will work


Do you think that the same cfg file as the one you used on quad 780 would work for 760 ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

that would be nice to see but again like homecinema said the gains would be minimal on quad card's


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Keep on trying........... LooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard this saying *' Its the operator and not the equipment '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly you've asked this before on another thread valley I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently you cant its only on 780 which you have and titan ( 7 series cards )
> But didn't you have tri 760's tried a mates card and went to 780 ? And besides they don't scale too well either on quad


Yup it's my fault it only gets half the FPS it should


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I just wanted to know how good windows 8 is compared to win 7 in terms of benching and gaming


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its worse. For benching win xp is the best


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Its worse. For benching win xp is the best


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I just wanted to know how good windows 8 is compared to win 7 in terms of benching and gaming


I just upgraded to Win8 and I have not noticed any difference performance wise with regards to gaming or benching, my scores seem to be the same. Win8 is faster as an OS, it boots about 30-50% faster, and shuts down 2x as fast. Also the driver support is much better (I only needed to install the NVIDIA driver for Win8, Win7 needed about 6-8 motherboard drivers too which Win8 does by itself).

So if you need a new OS for a new computer, Win8 is great, but I wouldn't upgrade for better gaming because it isn't there, at least not until DX11.1 hopefully.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Thout I'd post a pic of my card


----------



## Urinova

Should have my card in the morning!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urinova*
> 
> Should have my card in the morning!


Welcome to the group


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Got my cards installed today there the 4GB versions.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Got my cards installed today there the 4GB versions.


Nice,post some benchmarks for them


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7088203 3DMARK11 Performance preset, stock clocks on the GPU'S Processor is at 4.4Ghz


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7088203 3DMARK11 Performance preset, stock clocks on the GPU'S Processor is at 4.4Ghz


Could you post valley benchmark?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Max settings, stock clocks on GPU'S, CPU is at 4.4GHZ


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Max settings, stock clocks on GPU'S, CPU is at 4.4GHZ


I think you could do more on stock clocks,remmember to set the settings in nVidia's control panel to performance


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think you could do more on stock clocks,remmember to set the settings in nVidia's control panel to performance


Ah yea forgot about that lol.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Ah yea forgot about that lol.


That'll help trust me


----------



## luckyduck

whats the best way to run 2 monitors off of a evga 760. trying to plug 2 dvi monitors in it and only recognizes the first one.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> whats the best way to run 2 monitors off of a evga 760. trying to plug 2 dvi monitors in it and only recognizes the first one.


That's weird,I have 2 monitors connected to my GPU and they work fine


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's weird,I have 2 monitors connected to my GPU and they work fine


Weird. indeed. given it was 11 when i set it up i may have missed something. Ill take a look at it when i get home from work


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Weird. indeed. given it was 11 when i set it up i may have missed something. Ill take a look at it when i get home from work


Try clicking the identfy button in the screen reseloution window


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I decide I'm gonna upgrade for two GTX760 from my old and dying gtx470.

I'm too arse to read the whole thread







, so I decide to ask you guys some questions.

Which version work and overclock better on SLI?

Which one have the best cooler? as I'm not planing to change the cooler.

I'm gaming on 1080p and I won't be upgrading monitor anytime soon. Do you think the 2gb version should be enough for 1080p gaming in the coming years?

Thanks


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> whats the best way to run 2 monitors off of a evga 760. trying to plug 2 dvi monitors in it and only recognizes the first one.


are u plugging both monitors into the top card's DVD-D and DVD-I port(s)?

(update the Graphics in the Rig in ur profile. i forgot wat u have.)


----------



## [CyGnus]

ElectroManiac I suggest the Gigabyte GTX760 OC or the MSI GTX760 Game Edition, no point going with 4Gb version with 256 bit card, grab the 2GB versions


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I decide I'm gonna upgrade for two GTX760 from my old and dying gtx470.
> 
> I'm too arse to read the whole thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I decide to ask you guys some questions.
> 
> Which version work and overclock better on SLI?
> 
> Which one have the best cooler? as I'm not planing to change the cooler.
> 
> I'm gaming on 1080p and I won't be upgrading monitor anytime soon. Do you think the 2gb version should be enough for 1080p gaming in the coming years?
> 
> Thanks


Right now the Gigabyte ad MSI are the 2 best,the Gigabyte runs cooler but louder (not by much though),also there's the MSI 760 HAWK which has a LN2 BIOS that helps with the OC my personal voice would go to the Gigabyte as the 3 highest scores here in benchs are from Gigabyte cards as they OC like beasts


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I decide I'm gonna upgrade for two GTX760 from my old and dying gtx470.
> 
> I'm too arse to read the whole thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I decide to ask you guys some questions.
> 
> Which version work and overclock better on SLI?
> 
> Which one have the best cooler? as I'm not planing to change the cooler.
> 
> I'm gaming on 1080p and I won't be upgrading monitor anytime soon. Do you think the 2gb version should be enough for 1080p gaming in the coming years?
> 
> Thanks


i'd go for wat HOMECINEMA-PC, and [CyGnus] have. i did. but i got the 4GB version. they have Gigabyte GTX760 OC (ver. 2) Newegg Link.

HOMECINEMA-PC, and [CyGnus] seem to have all the records on the 1st Post page.

Gigabyte GTX760 OC (ver. 2) have the 2nd best cooler.

the best cooler is the iChill version but it takes 3 slots. so imo the best 2 slot 760 cooler is the Gigabyte GTX760 OC (ver. 2).

2GB is fine. i like modding games. so i got the 4GB version of the Gigabyte GTX760 OC (ver. 2). So far there is no extra heat. three hours of BF3 SP, @stock and i only get 66c and 64c Max temps.









temps were even lower when i actually used more than 2GB with a modded game. but that was with Crysis Warhead.

GL


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ElectroManiac I suggest the Gigabyte GTX760 OC or the MSI GTX760 Game Edition, no point going with 4Gb version with 256 bit card, grab the 2GB versions


I dunno man I love my 4GB cards.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> I dunno man I love my 4GB cards.


wat Max temps are u getting, MaDeOfMoNeY?

i original had the EVGA 760 4GB SLI. But OCing AND @stock, Max temps reached more than 82c on the top card. idk wat was up with it.









so i switched to wat HOMECINEMA-PC were kikin arse with in SLI.

my new Gigabytes Max temps @stock are 66c on the top card and only 64c the lower card.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat Max temps are u getting, MaDeOfMoNeY?
> 
> i original had the EVGA 760 4GB SLI. But OCing AND @stock, Max temps reached more than 82c on the top card. idk wat was up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i switched to wat HOMECINEMA-PC were kikin arse with in SLI.
> 
> my new Gigabytes Max temps @stock are 66c on the top card and only 64c the lower card.


75c to 80c with default fan speed never seen my fans go above 50%


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I luv it when you guys talk about my 760 achievements makes me feel all warm and fuzzy









I accidentley had to re-install win7 again just so i could get a tri 3d mk 11 p score ........ stay tuned


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> 75c to 80c with default fan speed never seen my fans go above 50%


that's ok with 50% fan.









but considering that awesome PC case u have, if 95% fan doesn't bring ur Max temps down to mid-60's then imo the cards are too hot.

Yesterday with 5 minuets of FurMark, using the settings melodystyle2003's suggested on the 1st Post page (400 x 300 window/ 8MSAA for five minuets); with my Gigabyte cards fans set to 95%, my max temps reached 66c and 64c (Top and lower card).

With today's additional ambient temperatures +7 degrees inside, and the same FurMark test settings, with my Gigabyte cards fans set to 95%, my max temps reached 67c and 65c (Top and lower card).

when i had my EVGA FTW 760s, i was afraid to try more than 1 minuets of FurMark (400 x 300 window/ 8MSAA) with Fan 95%. just 60 seconds was getting me to 82c on the top card.

don't get me wrong. i'm not bashing them. i liked the EVGA FTW 760's performance a lot.







i played all the way through the new Tomb Raider game with my EVGA FTW 760s, and had a blast. but the low temperatures in all the 760 reviews and all the low temperatures here on this thread, including massive OCing; got me to thinking that maybe i just hadn't got my moneys worth. so i decided to RMA them and go Gigabyte because of the record scores they got here and the unbelievable temps!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I luv it when you guys talk about my 760 achievements makes me feel all warm and fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentley had to re-install win7 again just so i could get a tri 3d mk 11 p score ........ stay tuned


Acronis?







it's my all time favorite app. time is money!


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Right now the Gigabyte ad MSI are the 2 best,the Gigabyte runs cooler but louder (not by much though),also there's the MSI 760 HAWK which has a LN2 BIOS that helps with the OC my personal voice would go to the Gigabyte as the 3 highest scores here in benchs are from Gigabyte cards as they OC like beasts


hey, mine is an msi, im right there with you gigabyte guys LOL. If I could get more out of my memory speed id be flyin ;-)
I think 4 of us have 50.0fps on valley now. Homeciinema, yourself, Cygnus and I


----------



## [CyGnus]

Homecinema get those scores done







i am testing the 326.98 but they seem a bit sluggish compared to the 320.49... i guess its roll back time lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> hey, mine is an msi, im right there with you gigabyte guys LOL. If I could get more out of my memory speed id be flyin ;-)
> I think 4 of us have 50.0fps on valley now. Homeciinema, yourself, Cygnus and I


SWEET

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Homecinema get those scores done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am testing the 326.98 but they seem a bit sluggish compared to the 320.49... i guess its roll back time lol


Got service pk 1 sorted just got back from the shops , Triple s , and now its time to crank up the air bending and o/c the the hexy [email protected] and ill run the cards at 1320 / 1280 / 1320 [email protected] fingers cossed . Im hoping for at least a 22k P score or beat my personal best 21k on 660ti TRI








Now i havent gone past 320.49 cause of that reason but i havent tried myself


----------



## ElectroManiac

Thanks guys for all the help







. I think I'm gonna go for the gygabite.

How have been overclocking on them on SLI? How is SLI support on games for this cards?

This will be my first SLI setup. Even my first dual card setups in any form, so I have a lot of question









Also will my 750 watts PSU be enough for this cards plus overclock?


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Try clicking the identfy button in the screen reseloution window


Tried that, it didnt work. At any rate i believe having both a vga cable and dvi cable was the culprit. (obviously not both plugged into computer).

The silly mistakes you make at night









are u plugging both monitors into the top card's DVD-D and DVD-I port(s)?

(update the Graphics in the Rig in ur profile. i forgot wat u have.)







[/quote]

the answer is yes, and yeah ill update that.







its a bit off.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think you could do more on stock clocks,remmember to set the settings in nVidia's control panel to performance


performance for what setting ??


----------



## phre0n

Right now i'm running Driver 320.49. During the day my pc idles while im at work, i come home to use it.. and my screens freeze up after a few seconds-few minutes of use. Two times i seen the Driver error screen pop up. You guys think it could be this driver? or something else? this only happens when it idles all day


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Try a different driver if the issue persists you might have to RMA, hard to say though without further testing.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC TRI SLI 1320 / 1280 / 1320 -- 3550 P21914


















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7090929 Thats good enough for ME


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Tried that, it didnt work. At any rate i believe having both a vga cable and dvi cable was the culprit. (obviously not both plugged into computer).
> 
> The silly mistakes you make at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are u plugging both monitors into the top card's DVD-D and DVD-I port(s)?
> (update the Graphics in the Rig in ur profile. i forgot wat u have.)


the answer is yes, and yeah ill update that.







its a bit off.[/quote]

yes both monitors are connected to the DVI-I and DVI-D,did you try connecting an hdmi or display port cable,also press the detect button rather than the identify one that will detect any monitors connected to the GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> performance for what setting ??


On the desktop right click then choose nVidia control panel now choose 3D settings in the left panel then choose adjust image settings with preview and then click on "Use my preference emphasizing" and choose performance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I luv it when you guys talk about my 760 achievements makes me feel all warm and fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentley had to re-install win7 again just so i could get a tri 3d mk 11 p score ........ stay tuned


One day cinema,one day I'll beat you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> hey, mine is an msi, im right there with you gigabyte guys LOL. If I could get more out of my memory speed id be flyin ;-)
> I think 4 of us have 50.0fps on valley now. Homeciinema, yourself, Cygnus and I


Ya sorry I forgot about you,valley is a memory hog so you need to OC it more


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

My valley is still messed up


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> My valley is still messed up


My valley wont load at all a ddl file is missing ??








at least my mk 11 is running , it was around the other way on the other win 7


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My valley wont load at all a ddl file is missing ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least my mk 11 is running , it was around the other way on the other win 7


No I don't have missing dll files it only shows hald the FPS it should


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC crack those 22K!! Those are weird issues with your benchmarks not loading something is wring there and i would bet is something easy and that is why we dont see it







Hope you can sort that out


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC crack those 22K!! Those are weird issues with your benchmarks not loading something is wring there and i would bet is something easy and that is why we dont see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can sort that out


Its only done this since i rolled back from win 8


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its only done this since i rolled back from win 8


What's that you told me before?Oh right
' Its the operator and not the equipment '


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's that you told me before?Oh right
> ' Its the operator and not the equipment '


it is in your case LoooL


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL, even so if you format and installed 7 i dont see the problem its a clean install all should work


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> it is in your case LoooL


Cool story bro


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Thanks guys for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna go for the gygabite.
> 
> How have been overclocking on them on SLI? How is SLI support on games for this cards?
> 
> This will be my first SLI setup. Even my first dual card setups in any form, so I have a lot of question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also will my 750 watts PSU be enough for this cards plus overclock?


New to SLI?
1st thing that always comes to mind, is that all SLI nubs need to remember to enable SLI in the NC control panel after an nVidia video card driver install or update. They always result in the SLI not being enabled. That is simply the default because for the drivers to be properly installed they can't re-enable SLI by default. u have to do it.

So as a result, ppl/ nubs (i did countless times) will update their drivers and run a test that they use often. And they discover the score(s) are/ is half as good as b4. And say, "OMG! my scores are only half as good as with my older drivers... boo-hoo-hoo."









So always remember to enable SLI after an nVidia Driver update/ install.









Power-Wise:
considering ur PSU (Silverstone Strider Plus 750w) is no ordinary 750w PSU, imo u can presume that it performs as well as many PSU rated 850w. and an 850w is enough to OC the GTX760-SLI. But if any symptoms similar to lack of power occur, u know wat to upgrade, right?







but i bet u can get away with OCing GTX760-SLI with ur existing PSU.

i just read the whole JonnyGuru dot com Review of it:
Reviews - Silverstone Strider Plus 750W

dag, is that guy a good writer or wat!?







(every time he jokes i'm LOL.)

it's too bad there wasn't a verdict in that review that said ur 750w was identical to the 1,000w version. but it came close.







at least all materials were identical. maybe u can ask someone knowledgeable enough or use google and find out wat Silverstone did differently between the Strider Plus 1,000w and the 750w models.









GL









Edit 1: OMG! i just read the 1st sentence in the 1000w review:
Quote:


> Welcome once again to another exciting episode of *"As the Power Supply Hums."* SOURCE


that guy is freaking hilarious!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As The World Turns - Early 80s Opening Theme:


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*
> 
> Try a different driver if the issue persists you might have to RMA, hard to say though without further testing.


What type of testing do you recommend?

Did a little benchmarking, this is what the results were: which seem to be a little off imo... but i could very well be wrong.. what do you guys think?



With these settings:


Note: I am running 320.49 drivers

and MaDeOfMoNeY: i'm not too far from you.. i live over in fowlerville


----------



## [CyGnus]

It was hard but finally broke the 17K









Gigabyte GTX760 OC Rev 2.0 @ 1346/3719 SLI

P17065
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> It was hard but finally broke the 17K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX760 OC Rev 2.0 @ 1346/3719 SLI
> 
> P17065
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> What type of testing do you recommend?
> 
> Did a little benchmarking, this is what the results were: which seem to be a little off imo... but i could very well be wrong.. what do you guys think?
> 
> wow you are close, small world, have you trued different drivers?
> 
> With these settings:
> 
> 
> Note: I am running 320.49 drivers
> 
> and MaDeOfMoNeY: i'm not too far from you.. i live over in fowlerville


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> What type of testing do you recommend?
> 
> Did a little benchmarking, this is what the results were: which seem to be a little off imo... but i could very well be wrong.. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> With these settings:
> 
> 
> Note: I am running 320.49 drivers
> 
> and MaDeOfMoNeY: i'm not too far from you.. i live over in fowlerville


You probably haven't reached your peak OC, you have a ways to go. I am sure you can push it more.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi there...

Can I join?

Here's mine:




Not in to overclocking, but loving this card even in stock..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Finally cracked 10k !








HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC 1333 / 3855 P10091









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7102604
Front page worthy


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Finally cracked 10k !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC 1333 / 3855 P10091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7102604
> Front page worthy


CongratZ







now we are even both with 10K single card and 17k SLI







(now i have to find a 3rd card)


----------



## d0mini

Hi, I've been using this thread for a while, and it's been incredibly useful







I have a questions for those knowledgeable people out there -

So my current OC for my MSI Gaming 760 is 1124MHz Core clock resulting in 1254MHz Boost, and 1777MHz Mem clock.
For every game I've tried so far (Witcher 2, Skyrim, Chivalry) it's been fine Except for Battlefield 3 and Planetside 2, which slow down and/or outright crash after a few mins in graphically intensive scenarios.

My question is:
Has anyone got either or both of these games and if so what clocks do you play them with? The stability issue is definitely with my GPU - with it on stock clocks everything runs fine.

I've tested it with a run of Furmark in 400x300 with 8xMSAA, and then two cycles of both Valley and Heaven, so according to melodystyle2003 the clocks are stable:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hi, I've been using this thread for a while, and it's been incredibly useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a questions for those knowledgeable people out there -
> 
> So my current OC for my MSI Gaming 760 is 1124MHz Core clock resulting in 1254MHz Boost, and 1777MHz Mem clock.
> For every game I've tried so far (Witcher 2, Skyrim, Chivalry) it's been fine Except for Battlefield 3 and Planetside 2, which slow down and/or outright crash after a few mins in graphically intensive scenarios.
> 
> My question is:
> Has anyone got either or both of these games and if so what clocks do you play them with? The stability issue is definitely with my GPU - with it on stock clocks everything runs fine.
> 
> I've tested it with a run of Furmark in 400x300 with 8xMSAA, and then two cycles of both Valley and Heaven, so according to melodystyle2003 the clocks are stable:


I can play with 1332MHz on core and 1879MHz on mem stable for a hours on BF3
Usually Valley and furmark are the picky ones and games can usually use clocks that valley considers to be unstable so I don't know what's wrong


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hi, I've been using this thread for a while, and it's been incredibly useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a questions for those knowledgeable people out there -
> 
> So my current OC for my MSI Gaming 760 is 1124MHz Core clock resulting in 1254MHz Boost, and 1777MHz Mem clock.
> For every game I've tried so far (Witcher 2, Skyrim, Chivalry) it's been fine Except for Battlefield 3 and Planetside 2, which slow down and/or outright crash after a few mins in graphically intensive scenarios.
> 
> My question is:
> Has anyone got either or both of these games and if so what clocks do you play them with? The stability issue is definitely with my GPU - with it on stock clocks everything runs fine.
> 
> I've tested it with a run of Furmark in 400x300 with 8xMSAA, and then two cycles of both Valley and Heaven, so according to melodystyle2003 the clocks are stable:


sup, d0mini ?!

i have tons of BF (Battlefield) experience. If fact i tested my new 760s (SLI) on BF3 SP last Friday. w/ Vid cards @stock settings; for sake of testing temps of my new 760s; i played then entire SP maxed out non-stop with a single break for lunch.









and i believe that on a single 760 u should expect some Choppy play and even CTD. But SLI ROCKS on BF3 SP. (NOTE: the SP has many and even more glitches than the MP.) And realize, i still have an old LGA1366 rig with a x58 chipset. (2014 Hazwells will ROCK! and i'll upgrade then.)









wat are ur temps after 5 minuets of Furmark with 400x300 with 8xMSAA?

not the default 6000 ms (1 minuet) found in settings. but set to 300000 ms (5 minuets).


----------



## d0mini

You were right about the fact it was singleplayer BF3







But same story, @stock clocks no issues.. at least for the small time I've been playing it!

Here you go:



The temps were generally 86C, 88 was the peak. My temp limit is 90C, and I have a custom fan curve:



@ABD EL HAMEED, wow those are incredible clocks, nice GPU! It's worth noting that my 3570k is oc'd to 4.5GHz, but I am fairly certain it's rock solid -
it runs on 0.880-1.184V and has been tested in Prime95 default Blend test for over 3 days with 0 errors/warnings.. I think both games that I have trouble with are heavy on the CPU too, but I think the Witcher 2 is as well, but I've had 0 problems with that game..

It's also worth mentioning that I have raised the voltage by 12mV via Kepler BIOS Tweaker - I don't think anyone's said this yet, but it looks like it's quite possible to use it to get the extra voltage on otherwise locked cards; on the second tab Voltages moving the P00 - Voltage slider increases the max voltage, even if it's grayed out like it was for me and I think someone else who mentioned it many posts before, you can still move that slider.


----------



## NewHighScore

What benchmark are people using these days? And what settings? I'd like to overclock and compare my 760 hawk SLI.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> What benchmark are people using these days? And what settings? I'd like to overclock and compare my 760 hawk SLI.


like u have a chance!







(jk)

for starters, try Valley on HD Extreme settings! wait, u were kidding weren't u? u got me!









half my money is on u, NewHighScore! ...and half on a couple other dudes.









ru going for 3-way or just 2-way SLI, NewHighScore?

GL


----------



## MattGordon

So what's the deal with the Hawk being out of stock all the time now? I'm really happy I went with the evga, instead of waiting forever.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> like u have a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk)
> 
> for starters, try Valley on HD Extreme settings! wait, u were kidding weren't u? u got me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half my money is on u, NewHighScore! ...and half on a couple other dudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru going for 3-way or just 2-way SLI, NewHighScore?
> 
> GL


Okie I will try Valley on HD Extreme. TBH I don't think I have much of chance since I'm only 2-way SLI. Can't compete with the 3 way kids. I'm also using a 2500k which doesn't compare to a i7 or sb-e. Thanks


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Okie I will try Valley on HD Extreme. TBH I don't think I have much of chance since I'm only 2-way SLI. Can't compete with the 3 way kids. I'm also using a 2500k which doesn't compare to a i7 or sb-e. Thanks


I also have a 2500k and 2 GTX 760's so you can try and beat my score for starters. Here's my best valley run on extreme HD with my 24/7 OC and Nvidia 3D settings set to performance

i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz -- GTX 760 SLI @ 1280/1840 and 1228/1840


Another good benchmark to try is Unigine Heaven 4.0, here's what my 760's get:


Spoiler: Unigine heaven 1080p -- i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz -- GTX 760 SLI @ 1280/1800 and 1228/1800


----------



## NewHighScore

Nice score. Here's a quick run I did. Definitely need some tweaking to do I think I can push a bit higher.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Nice score. Here's a quick run I did. Definitely need some tweaking to do I think I can push a bit higher.


Looks good so far, just remember that valley loves high mem OC's so you should aim at getting 1800MHz+ mem clock (which your hawks so have no troubling reaching).


----------



## [CyGnus]

These card's in SLI can do 4K + in valley the CPU speed is not that important try to get the most out of your card's memory speed


----------



## SneezyPepper

What is the best current driver for 760?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Finally cracked 10k !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC 1333 / 3855 P10091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7102604
> Front page worthy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> It was hard but finally broke the 17K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX760 OC Rev 2.0 @ 1346/3719 SLI
> 
> P17065
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


Take a look on first page









HOMECINEMA you know what i dont get? Your graphics score is 9728, i managed to achieve 9942 with +13mhz the core and -126Mhz on memories. Perhaps something slows you down?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Take a look on first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA you know what i dont get? Your graphics score is 9728, i managed to achieve 9942 with +13mhz the core and -126Mhz on memories. Perhaps something slows you down?


Good question Hawk LN2 Bios perhaps? GPU-Z reads MSI and afterburner thinks its a MSI card lol








Also small typo its single 760 score ,youve got sli on my submission


----------



## [CyGnus]

I only can say that these little card's are very good with 500$ we can beat 1K$ Titan


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I only can say that these little card's are very good with 500$ we can beat 1K$ Titan


Not sure if beat is the right word.
I would say be competitive under the right circumstances.

Since we're comparing dual to single.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good question Hawk LN2 Bios perhaps? GPU-Z reads MSI and afterburner thinks its a MSI card lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also small typo its single 760 score ,youve got sli on my submission


Fixed







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not sure if beat is the right word.
> I would say be competitive under the right circumstances.
> 
> Since we're comparing dual to single.


If you approach it from money perspective, they totally beats the titan (same performance, half price).


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you approach it from money perspective, they totally beats the titan (same performance, half price).


----------



## Urinova

I believe I have my MSI 760 Gaming edition set to +140 and +100 on the memory and with that I only reached a score of 1707. Currently sitting at school right now so I can't post anything. I feel like I either tried OC wrong or I really hit my max already. It ran fine but anything above those settings caused valley to crash.


----------



## KenLautner

Guys what driver version are you using? I am using 320.49 with Palit gtx760 and having tons of game crashes or even BSOD's only while playing games.. Just put in my ati 4350 and tested, no bsod or crash.. so I guess I'll try some other drivers.. Any recommendations?


----------



## [CyGnus]

320.49 is a very solid driver the problem must be somewhere else but to rule out that try the latest ones 326.98


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> These card's in SLI can do 4K + in valley the CPU speed is not that important try to get the most out of your card's memory speed


The highest score I can get from my cards is only 3677 with my 2500k @ 4.5GHz. I think my second gtx 760 is seriously holding back my first one, since it can only run at 1267/1850 in valley and it crashes at anything higher then that yet my first card can run at 1320/1850







.

I've been thinking of RMA'ing my second 760 in hopes to get a better OC'ing one, since it does still have a bit of coil whine. It can only run unigine heaven at 1228-1241MHz core clock which seems really low, but it does run at 1850MHz mem clock which doesn't seem to bad.


Spoiler: i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz -- GTX 760 SLI @ 1280/3699 and 1267/3699 -- 87.9 -- 3677






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Guys what driver version are you using? I am using 320.49 with Palit gtx760 and having tons of game crashes or even BSOD's only while playing games.. Just put in my ati 4350 and tested, no bsod or crash.. so I guess I'll try some other drivers.. Any recommendations?


I've been using 320.49 for 2 months now on my first GTX 760 without a hitch so i doubt the driver is the issue. Did you make sure to uninstall the drivers for your ati 4350 before using your GTX 760?


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 320.49 is a very solid driver the problem must be somewhere else but to rule out that try the latest ones 326.98


Is it okay to use a driver even if it is still in beta?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Is it okay to use a driver even if it is still in beta?


i have used 326.19 beta for 6 weeks no problem.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i have used 326.19 beta for 6 weeks no problem.


thanks, I plan to install 326.80, but hesitant cause its still in beta.

but with your confirmation, I will now install.

Thanks


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Is it okay to use a driver even if it is still in beta?


It's ok to use the beta drivers as long as they don't cause you any issues. The only real downside is that some programs require you to have a certified driver in order to work correctly (for instance in 3dmark11 you might get an invalid score due to using beta drivers). I've used beta drivers from nvidia many times in the past few years without any problems.


----------



## SmackHisFace

HI guys This is my first Post i7 4770k @ 4.3 Gigabyte gtx 760 4gb SLI +75 core +900 memory (yes + 900)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> HI guys This is my first Post i7 4770k @ 4.3 Gigabyte gtx 760 4gb SLI +75 core +900 memory (yes + 900)


----------



## SmackHisFace

What does that emote mean? lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> What does that emote mean? lol


Nothing lol but I was just wondering if you can get 100 FPS,I'm missing all the fun sadly because valley isn't working properly :'(


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*


The +900 on the mem is not 100% stable so far I am 100% stable at +800 ( i just got the cards today. I used to have 2 EVGA 760 4gb FTW SLI but they constantly crashed and didn't overclock for **** so I returned them and got these bad boys.)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> The +900 on the mem is not 100% stable so far I am 100% stable at +800 ( i just got the cards today. I used to have 2 EVGA 760 4gb FTW SLI but they constantly crashed and didn't overclock for **** so I returned them and got these bad boys.)


Well the Giga cards are amazing that's for sure they are side by side to the MSI HAWK,Does anyone know what should I do with valley please?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just reinstalled valley so far so good but I have this feeling that valley will troll me at any moment.....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

.............And valley strikes again..............


----------



## iPDrop

Anyone on these new 326.80 drivers? Just installed them.. should I be expecting any issues or anything?


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Anyone on these new 326.80 drivers? Just installed them.. should I be expecting any issues or anything?


I used them for a couple days and I didn't have any real issues other then my valley score dropping by 2fps for seam reason. I decided to revert back to 320.49 afterwards. Only reason i used them was to play splinter cell BL with the SLI profiles.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Speaking of Splinter Cell BL I heard that you get a free copy with each 760,is it true?how do I get it?


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Speaking of Splinter Cell BL I heard that you get a free copy with each 760,is it true?how do I get it?


If you were given the code for the game along with your GTX 760, then enter the code here: http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/tom-clancys-splinter-cell-blacklist/deals-promotions

And if you didn't get the code and you bought your gtx 760 after July 9th from a participating partner then you'll need to contact the vendor that you bought it from.


----------



## SmackHisFace

My new high score i7 4770k @ 4.5 760 4gb SLI @ core + 75 mem +900. I dont think ill ever crack 4k but I am satisfied!


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 320.49 is a very solid driver the problem must be somewhere else but to rule out that try the latest ones 326.98


It was actually my drivers.. Solved it last night.. I checked all new drivers including the beta one's and it crashed. Using 314.22 now and not a single crash or BSOD.


----------



## Spamfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> It was actually my drivers.. Solved it last night.. I checked all new drivers including the beta one's and it crashed. Using 314.22 now and not a single crash or BSOD.


If I were you, I would return the card, you definitively should not be having BSODs with 320.49 or even the latest beta.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Has anyone else here have the 4GB reference card version: EVGA GTX 760 4GB (04G-P4-2766-KR) and are running waterblocks on it?

if not, how about the 2GB reference GTX 760 (02G-P4-2760-KR)?

I'm wondering if anyone can confirm what, if any, waterblocks will fit these cards?

EK's coolingconfigurator has a 'visual' confirmation suggesting that their 670 waterblocks will fit (EK-FC670 GTX) all of the GTX 760 cards, but I've read conflicting comments elsewhere whether they will work or not for that specific 4GB version.

I did notice that EVGA has a backplate for the GTX 760s on their site that's compatible with almost every GTX 760 model of theirs except my 4GB (04G-P4-2766-KR) and, as it turns out, the 2GB reference version.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2761-B9
I emailed EVGA support to see if my model's not being listed was just an oversight and got this reply:
Quote:


> "The 04G-P4-2766-KR and 02G-P4-2760-KR(listed by mistake) have a different PCB which the screw placements don't line up properly with the backplate. I believe they are working on getting a backplate available for the 2766 model but unsure on if and when it will be released.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA Support"


That makes me think that the 670 waterblocks may not fit my card afterall?

FWIW, the 02G-P4-2760-KR that also has a different pcb (I assume it's the same "different PCB" as mine) is the 2GB reference card.

Anyone know for sure?

----

On another note, though I've had no problems with my 4GB GTX 760s, should I be worried that they have already discontinued my model? It just came out, and then it disappeared. lol.


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I end up buying a Gigabyte Windforce (rev 2.0) 760 2gb.









I was gonna get two of them, but recently I had to spend some money on other stuff, so decide to get one now and get the other one after BF4 is released. I'm happy that finally I can make an upgrade from my dying 470.

I was debating hard between this one and the 770, but decide that two of this will be better than just one 770. I actually can't wait for October/November to get the other one.

It will arrive here on Monday and I can't wait.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I end up buying a Gigabyte Windforce (rev 2.0) 760 2gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna get two of them, but recently I had to spend some money on other stuff, so decide to get one now and get the other one after BF4 is released. I'm happy that finally I can make an upgrade from my dying 470.
> 
> I was debating hard between this one and the 770, but decide that two of this will be better than just one 770. I actually can't wait for October/November to get the other one.
> 
> It will arrive here on Monday and I can't wait.












very wise.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

melodystyle2003 and ppl,

i just noticed Process Explorer v15.40. (August 1, 2013)

Info and DL Here.

Helpful GPU related stuff in this new version:

GPU Usage
GPU Dedicated Bytes
GPU Committed Bytes
GPU System Bytes

if u want to add them to the GUI:

Go to View/ Select Columns/ Process GPU Tab.

This GPU related stuff could be especially useful for diagnosing vid problems. but also, PE is great for all stuff in general. a must have.


----------



## Urinova

My crap score. ):

Can't seem to get anything higher than that.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urinova*
> 
> 
> 
> My crap score. ):
> 
> Can't seem to get anything higher than that.


you need to OC your memory a lot more in order to get a good score, even if it means reducing your core clock. Try seeing how far you can push the memory without OC'ing the core clock until you get artifacts, then OC the core clock separately as high as you can until it crashes. Then run valley again with your highest stable mem clock and core clock and check if it's stable. If it crashes reduce the core clock and if you get artifacts reduce the mem clock, repeat this until it's stable.

Most cards are capable of doing at least 3400MHz+ mem clock and as you can see in your valley benchmark yours is barely above stock at 3104MHz which gives you a lower score. I mean it's not bad but your card probably could do better.


----------



## Stay Puft

I run these on my 760's and i can clock up the memory past 7800 effective in BF3

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15573/vid-184/Akust_Copper_Memory_Chip_Heatsink_-_13mm_x_12mm_x_5mm_-_4_Pack_RS00-0602-AKS.html


----------



## Railog

I recently bought an EVGA GTX 760 SC 2GB ACX (02G-P4-2765-KR) and noticed something strange. Every picture/video of this model that I can find looks like this:



However my card looks exactly like the EVGA GTX 760 FTW 4GB ACX (04G-P4-3768-KR):



Is this normal? Any other EVGA GTX 760 SC 2GB ACX owners out there with the shroud/heatsink from an EVGA GTX 760 FTW 4GB ACX?


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> If I were you, I would return the card, you definitively should not be having BSODs with 320.49 or even the latest beta.


I am thinking about it now since I am now getting APPCRASH on games.. Only in games, everything else works fine, even stress test and furmark goes on and on for hours without any problem.
Wonder what to do :/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Well now since I accidently formatted my HDD







I'm gonna reinstall windows then install valley and see how far I can score


----------



## Stay Puft

The 326.80's run great for me

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.80-beta-driver.html


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well now since I accidently formatted my HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna reinstall windows then install valley and see how far I can score


Ooops








Well im on my 3rd win7 install in as many weeks . Gotta another Sammy 840 Pro (256Gb) added to my other one set it up for raid0 , replaced the Agility 3's and now its really moving..........









Still got work to do on the 4K side of things







but awesome speeds anyway








but my valley still wont load ?!


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC i was expecting more for 2 256gb pro in raid 0 here is my score with a single 128 Pro:



And you really need to see whats the matter with those 4k speeds...


----------



## Urinova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> you need to OC your memory a lot more in order to get a good score, even if it means reducing your core clock. Try seeing how far you can push the memory without OC'ing the core clock until you get artifacts, then OC the core clock separately as high as you can until it crashes. Then run valley again with your highest stable mem clock and core clock and check if it's stable. If it crashes reduce the core clock and if you get artifacts reduce the mem clock, repeat this until it's stable.
> 
> Most cards are capable of doing at least 3400MHz+ mem clock and as you can see in your valley benchmark yours is barely above stock at 3104MHz which gives you a lower score. I mean it's not bad but your card probably could do better.




Did better after what you said. Appreciate the help and can probably squeeze more out of it.


----------



## maynard14

hi guys,. ive been thinking of upgrading my powercolor myst to gtx 760 palit,.. do you think its worth it? i have 27a950d monitor and i would like to play my games on full hd and if possible in max settings,.. currently on my card i can play them on max but i think gtx 760 is more future proof for the next gen games? and does palit gtx 760 is a good gtx 760 variant?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys,. ive been thinking of upgrading my powercolor myst to gtx 760 palit,.. do you think its worth it? i have 27a950d monitor and i would like to play my games on full hd and if possible in max settings,.. currently on my card i can play them on max but i think gtx 760 is more future proof for the next gen games? and does palit gtx 760 is a good gtx 760 variant?


More of a sidegrade. Have you overclocked the MYST?


----------



## maynard14

yes sir i see no improvements ,.. i was thinking if i change to gtx 760 and get another gtx 760 later,. is it a good move? or just stick with my myst and crossfire it


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yes sir i see no improvements ,.. i was thinking if i change to gtx 760 and get another gtx 760 later,. is it a good move? or just stick with my myst and crossfire it


I did had 7870xt gpu. GTX760 its a very good replacement


----------



## maynard14

thank you sir







but anyone here using palit gtx 760? coz palit brand is much cheaper than the other brand..


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would go for Gigabyte or MSI that palit we dont have idea what kind of overclock it does and if it is noisy or not.... When you say cheaper you are talking about how much cheaper?


----------



## delavan

Here in Canada,

NCIX has the MSI 760 Gaming for $279 and the 760 HAWK for $299 on sale...

I wonder if it's better to grab a set of two HAWKs of try to grab two 760 4GB (whatever brand) for BF4 at 1920 X 1200 ULTRA....I will keep that setup for a good 3 years, so I don't want to miss the boat..

There is also some GTX 670 DCuII 2GB at 269$ AFTER MIR..that score a few more FPS than the 760s....

Thoughts?


----------



## maynard14

no bro what i mean is, here in my country palit gtx 760 is the most cheapest brand (im talking about the price compare to msi gigabyte etc/ haha sorry for my english sir) coz a friend of mind is offering me to trade his gtx palit 760 to my ps3 slim jailbreak 120gb,. im thinking of swapping it and sell my 7870 myst or swap my 7870 myst ot his gtx 760 and add a little cash,..


----------



## [CyGnus]

delavan the 670's are a bit more powerful than a 760 though they are older tech and will not gain much with new drivers and the 760's may get some advantage there so for a few fps i would go with newer tech. Go with the 2gb versions no gain in 4gb with 256bit card's


----------



## delavan

with WUT? The newer tech?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am just saying that i rather go with GTX760 because its newer then GTX670 that's all


----------



## delavan

Wonder if a pair of Hawks would score good here, you folks got some great scores already!


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone know if there are ASUS 760 backplates out yet?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yes sir i see no improvements ,.. i was thinking if i change to gtx 760 and get another gtx 760 later,. is it a good move? or just stick with my myst and crossfire it


I would try overclocking your processor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I did had 7870xt gpu. GTX760 its a very good replacement


Not really worth it for a 3.2fps improvement.


----------



## maynard14

hi there bro... i already overclock my 3570k to 4.5 ghz.. ahmm i see. maybe ill just stick with my 7870 myst for now.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> How the hell did you manage to do that?
> Mine's limited to 111 powerlimit and +12 core voltage with LN2 bios o.0


yeah how did you do that??
i got a HAWK bios flashed in my n760 TF Gaming, but my max powerlimit is now 111% and core voltage +12.
My own bios was powerl limit 145%

Please help


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Its me that tricked myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a freakin legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the MSI Hawk bios eventually flashed got it up and running on one card Giga 760 OC . Its a 1202 base clock with a 3100 on the mem . Similar to my Giga 680 SOC LN2 bios . Okay ran Firestrike @ 1371.8 / 3600 on the mem and [email protected] on the 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077
> 
> Unfortunately because its a cross flashed bios Futuremark doesn't recognise the card and therefore wont store the val in your account which SUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when benching valley tho the suspect scores at the top right of screen no longer read 1400+ but read the true core clock set in afterburner and on the OSD as well
> Nice one done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamfree*
> 
> How the hell did you manage to do that?
> Mine's limited to 111 powerlimit and +12 core voltage with LN2 bios o.0


yeah how did you do that??
i got a HAWK bios flashed in my n760 TF Gaming, but my max powerlimit is now 111% and core voltage +12.
My own bios was powerl limit 145%

Please help


----------



## Jaeflash

So I got my 2560x1440 X-Star on Tuesday, and finally got to play a little with it and my 760. Here's my second run of Valley at 1440:



I'll be picking up a second 760 tomorrow, and by next week I hope to have a 3570k for a z68 SLI board I picked up on the cheap. That should help my score a lot.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> So I got my 2560x1440 X-Star on Tuesday, and finally got to play a little with it and my 760. Here's my second run of Valley at 1440:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be picking up a second 760 tomorrow, and by next week I hope to have a 3570k for a z68 SLI board I picked up on the cheap. That should help my score a lot.


nice! congratzee!









have u OCed the LCD?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> yeah how did you do that??
> i got a HAWK bios flashed in my n760 TF Gaming, but my max powerlimit is now 111% and core voltage +12.
> My own bios was powerl limit 145%
> 
> Please help


Simply google on how to increase afterburners limits


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Wonder if a pair of Hawks would score good here, you folks got some great scores already!


HEre's my score with a pair of hawks. I haven't had time to test max overclock but this is with a quick +50 core, +150 mem OC.


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> nice! congratzee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u OCed the LCD?


Thanks! I tried once but I didn't do something right because it didn't give me the option to change the refresh rate after the restart, so I'll try again tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## SmackHisFace

HI I have 2 Gigabyte 760 4gb in SLI. They are great cards and overclock really well (+75 core + 800 mem) but I was wondering if I could squeeze any more out of them if my powerlimit/ voltage was higher than 102%(which is the max my cards allow.) Would there be any advantage for me to somehow increase the powerlimit past 102% or the voltage past +12. Sorry for being a noob


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> delavan the 670's are a bit more powerful than a 760 though they are older tech and will not gain much with new drivers and the 760's may get some advantage there so for a few fps i would go with newer tech. Go with the 2gb versions no gain in 4gb with 256bit card's


Please explain why there is no gain with 256 bit but on cards over 2 gb (If I recall the 600 series only had 192 bit but no one said they couldn't handle 2 gigs). This sounds suspect to me as my cards effective memory is near 8 gbps and my memory bandwidth is 250. Gb/s. These speeds are higher than that of a 7950 even with its 384 bit bus because the memory on Nvida Gpus is clocked so much higher that it makes up for the small bit bus. My understanding is that bit bus size means nothing but rather the bandwidth and effective memory are really what is important. I own 2 7950s and 2 760s so I know that once overclocked my 760s have higher effective memory than the 7950s. ( Also I play skyrim using a lot of mods at 1440p and my Vram regularly exceeds 2 gb while maintaining 60 fps on both sets of cards so I dont see how people can say the 760s cant use any of the extra Vram. Perhaps the 760s cant use all 4 gigs but even if they only use 3 gigs is that not worth it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

They cant fully utilize the 4gb maybe a little more then 2gb with a heavy modded game, i would invest the extra cash in another component though. If you are playing with a monitor bigger then 1080p its worth it if not its wasting money


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Simply google on how to increase afterburners limits


My friend, please don't say stupid things like google it blablabla
you clearly don't know what you are talking about.

Not all bios are the same.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> They cant fully utilize the 4gb maybe a little more then 2gb with a heavy modded game, i would invest the extra cash in another component though. If you are playing with a monitor bigger then 1080p its worth it if not its wasting money


That is why I got the 2gb version as I will be playing only on 1080p. Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> HI I have 2 Gigabyte 760 4gb in SLI. They are great cards and overclock really well (+75 core + 800 mem) but I was wondering if I could squeeze any more out of them if my powerlimit/ voltage was higher than 102%(which is the max my cards allow.) Would there be any advantage for me to somehow increase the powerlimit past 102% or the voltage past +12. Sorry for being a noob


having only 101 and 102 Power Limit(%), for the Gigabyte 4GB version 760s, seem to be normal. in other words, i believe it's like being able to turn a guitar amp up to 11 versus 10.







as long as they reach the same level who's cares wat the number is, right?

so far, everyone (including u and me) with the Gigabyte 4GB versions, has confirmed they have only 101 and 102 Power Limit(%).









therefore i'm guessing 101% is =/(equivalent) to 110%. and that 102% is=/(equivalent) to 120%. but until someone confirms with pertinent documentation, my guess it's just a guess.









the differences between GPU Boost 1.0 versus GPU Boost 2.0 are probably as important as anything to consider. those differences are just as important as the fact that both Beta OC software (Afterburner and Precision) are involved and so is custom Hardware.

how are ur temps?

wat are ur ASIC for each card?

bottom line is always having fun playing games on ur 760!

GL









Edit 1: i missed ur "...voltage past +12" question...
i believe u have to flash a BIOS from another card. and therefore many manufactures have started putting out Dual BIOS cards for the added protection. i stared using a Dual BIOS Motherboards a couple years ago, and i will never go bak to single BIOS Motherboards. they are great. i may try my first dual BIOS Vid card when the nVidia 800 series are released in 2014.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> having only 101 and 102 Power Limit(%), for the Gigabyte 4GB version 760s, seem to be normal. in other words, i believe it's like being able to turn a guitar amp up to 11 versus 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they reach the same level who's cares wat the number is, right?
> 
> so far, everyone (including u and me) with the Gigabyte 4GB versions, has confirmed they have only 101 and 102 Power Limit(%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therefore i'm guessing 101% is =/(equivalent) to 110%. and that 102% is=/(equivalent) to 120%. but until someone confirms with pertinent documentation, my guess it's just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the differences between GPU Boost 1.0 versus GPU Boost 2.0 are probably as important as anything to consider. those differences are just as important as the fact that both Beta OC software (Afterburner and Precision) are involved and so is custom Hardware.
> 
> how are ur temps?
> 
> wat are ur ASIC for each card?
> 
> bottom line is always having fun playing games on ur 760!
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: i missed ur "...voltage past +12" question...
> i believe u have to flash a BIOS from another card. and therefore many manufactures have started putting out Dual BIOS cards for the added protection. i stared using a Dual BIOS Motherboards a couple years ago, and i will never go bak to single BIOS Motherboards. they are great. i may try my first dual BIOS Vid card when the nVidia 800 series are released in 2014.


Hi thanks for the reply. My temps are good, they never exceed 80 Celsius which is why I suspect my cards would be able to handle more power/ voltage but I dont think its worth the hassle of flashing the bios when the cards already overclock really well. The Asic of my cards is 83.7% and 76.3%. I also used to own a pair of EVGA 760 4gb FTW which had lower ASIC(75% and 74%) than these cards but I returned them because they were unstable even at stock speeds. Im really happy I did so as these gigabyte cards are beast regardless of their lower power limit.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> My friend, please don't say stupid things like google it blablabla
> you clearly don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Not all bios are the same.












Whatever you say noob


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Simply google on how to increase afterburners limits


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> My friend, please don't say stupid things like google it blablabla
> you clearly don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Not all bios are the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say noob


Already tried it. Not possible. Not even Afterburner unofficial route. Aware me.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply. My temps are good, they never exceed 80 Celsius which is why I suspect my cards would be able to handle more power/ voltage but I dont think its worth the hassle of flashing the bios when the cards already overclock really well. The Asic of my cards is 83.7% and 76.3%. I also used to own a pair of EVGA 760 4gb FTW which had lower ASIC(75% and 74%) than these cards but I returned them because they were unstable even at stock speeds. Im really happy I did so as these gigabyte cards are beast regardless of their lower power limit.


np.

wats it take to get close to 80c?

can u post ur specs in ur sig?

i'm sure ur aware that the top card gets hotter. so, is the card with 83.7% ASIC on top? or is the card with 76.3% on the top?

i have a theory that the card with a lower ASIC, should be on top.









by chance, when i had my EVGA 760 4gb FTW-SLI, the card with a lower ASIC was on top. and by chance, when i got my Gigabyte i also placed the card with a lower ASIC on top.

but, the problem i had with the EVGA 760 4gb-SLI, was that the top card got stinking HOT HOT HOT!!! even if i played satirical solitaire for two minuets.









As a result, the top card's fan always blew faster. (i use a curved fan profile, rather that running both 100%.) and the lower card got cooler but still sent heat up to the top card. it SUKED even just @Stock. let alone, when i tried to OC. top card was always more than 15c hotter.









So i went with the Gigabyte 4gb-SLI. because on this thread, it has been an awesome OCer.









and @stock i only reach low sixties.









and with the card with a lower ASIC on top, both cards compliment each other perfectly!









see, with a curved fan profile (rather that running both 100%) and the simple fact that the lower card runs 52Mhz faster @stock (as a result of having a higher ASIC), the lower card stays around 1c warmer when starting out. And as a result the fans are always running between just as fast as the top card's fans run or a fraction faster. And all six combined fans run in unison.







(eventually the top card gets 1,2 or 3c warmer than the lower card.)

The entire PC benefits! And with an HAF-X case everything is so much cooler now with these Gigabyte cards! for example my south bridge is 15c to17c cooler! (the rear fan on the top card is better than having a dedicated South Bridge Fan !







) My CPU is 10c cooler!









and i just noticed today something crazy! guess wat?

Both EVGA AND MSI are going with three fan setups on their latest 770 and 780!









i'm NOT surprised!









i almost forgot. if u have a lower PCI-E slot that u can use; deffinately use it. because last year i tested the difference between 16x by 16x versus 8x by 8x PCI-E. And the difference is less than 1%!







but the benefits from lower temps, are massive!

so if u can take advantage of having ur two cards an extra one, two or three slots further apart, DO IT!







u'll never see a difference in performance. but u will see much much better temps.

and be sure to focus on OCing ur card's Memory because ur benchmarks will be much more effected/ improved by OCing the vRAM than the GPU.

got to go.

GL!


----------



## Jaeflash

So I got my 2nd 760 today. To get SLI to work with my motherboard (which only supports Crossfire) I had to install HyperSLI, which worked perfectly. I've got both cards up and running flawlessly in SLI now. My single card high score was 1081, here's my first run at stock with the two cards in SLI:

[IMG

And after tweaking the fan curve, upping the power and temp target, and OC'ing each card by +100 core and +500 memory:



Not too bad for an almost 4 year old system. I can't wait to see what it does on the 3570k when I get it.

edit: multiple images


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> So I got my 2nd 760 today. To get SLI to work with my motherboard (which only supports Crossfire) I had to install HyperSLI, which worked perfectly. I've got both cards up and running flawlessly in SLI now. My single card high score was 1081, here's my first run at stock with the two cards in SLI:
> 
> 
> 
> And after tweaking the fan curve, upping the power and temp target, and OC'ing each card by +100 core and +500 memory:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad for an almost 4 year old system. I can't wait to see what it does on the 3570k when I get it.


yep ur right. u will definitely see between 25% and 50% improvement.









i'm lucky to have the best three year old system. it can keep up with almost anything.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Already tried it. Not possible. Not even Afterburner unofficial route. Aware me.


At bar. Will post how to do it tomorrow


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> np.
> 
> wats it take to get close to 80c?
> 
> can u post ur specs in ur sig?
> 
> i'm sure ur aware that the top card gets hotter. so, is the card with 83.7% ASIC on top? or is the card with 76.3% on the top?
> 
> i have a theory that the card with a lower ASIC, should be on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by chance, when i had my EVGA 760 4gb FTW-SLI, the card with a lower ASIC was on top. and by chance, when i got my Gigabyte i also placed the card with a lower ASIC on top.
> 
> but, the problem i had with the EVGA 760 4gb-SLI, was that the top card got stinking HOT HOT HOT!!! even if i played satirical solitaire for two minuets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a result, the top card's fan always blew faster. (i use a curved fan profile, rather that running both 100%.) and the lower card got cooler but still sent heat up to the top card. it SUKED even just @Stock. let alone, when i tried to OC. top card was always more than 15c hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i went with the Gigabyte 4gb-SLI. because on this thread, it has been an awesome OCer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @stock i only reach low sixties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the card with a lower ASIC on top, both cards compliment each other perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, with a curved fan profile (rather that running both 100%) and the simple fact that the lower card runs 52Mhz faster @stock (as a result of having a higher ASIC), the lower card stays around 1c warmer when starting out. And as a result the fans are always running between just as fast as the top card's fans run or a fraction faster. And all six combined fans run in unison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (eventually the top card gets 1,2 or 3c warmer than the lower card.)
> 
> The entire PC benefits! And with an HAF-X case everything is so much cooler now with these Gigabyte cards! for example my south bridge is 15c to17c cooler! (the rear fan on the top card is better than having a dedicated South Bridge Fan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My CPU is 10c cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just noticed today something crazy! guess wat?
> 
> Both EVGA AND MSI are going with three fan setups on their latest 770 and 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm NOT surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost forgot. if u have a lower PCI-E slot that u can use; deffinately use it. because last year i tested the difference between 16x by 16x versus 8x by 8x PCI-E. And the difference is less than 1%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the benefits from lower temps, are massive!
> 
> so if u can take advantage of having ur two cards an extra one, two or three slots further apart, DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u'll never see a difference in performance. but u will see much much better temps.
> 
> and be sure to focus on OCing ur card's Memory because ur benchmarks will be much more effected/ improved by OCing the vRAM than the GPU.
> 
> got to go.
> 
> GL!


I posted my specs. I actually have the higher ASIC card on top for the sole reason that when the cards boost themselves the top card(83.7%) runs at 1320 mhz where as the other card seems to only boost to 1293.(Originally the lower ASIC card was on top just because thats how I installed it but I swapped them with the reasoning that the top card would have a harder work load? maybe im wrong) Nothing really gets my cards hot even tho my Mobo only had 2 slots that run at pcie 3.0 8x8x as I have a full tower with side fans along with a fan controller to really crank the fans up during bench sessions. My cards stay Sub 80 Celsius even in all day Valley sessions even with stock fan profiles. I think I have hit my overclocking limit at +75 + 850 as anything more seems to bring some instability. So what is your score for Valley? Also what is your ASIC and max stable clock? Also did i read correctly that you also went with EVGA 4gb and returned them in favor of the Gigbaytes? thats pretty strange as it is exactly what I did!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hmm I actually bought the giga cards cause it looked amazing just look at the black and gold sexiness


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I posted my specs. I actually have the higher ASIC card on top for the sole reason that when the cards boost themselves the top card(83.7%) runs at 1320 mhz where as the other card seems to only boost to 1293.(Originally the lower ASIC card was on top just because thats how I installed it but I swapped them with the reasoning that the top card would have a harder work load? maybe im wrong) Nothing really gets my cards hot even tho my Mobo only had 2 slots that run at pcie 3.0 8x8x as I have a full tower with side fans along with a fan controller to really crank the fans up during bench sessions. My cards stay Sub 80 Celsius even in all day Valley sessions even with stock fan profiles. I think I have hit my overclocking limit at +75 + 850 as anything more seems to bring some instability. So what is your score for Valley? Also what is your ASIC and max stable clock? Also did i read correctly that you also went with EVGA 4gb and returned them in favor of the Gigbaytes? thats pretty strange as it is exactly what I did!


1. yep, swap them back so the Top card is the lower ASIC.

2. our ASIC are close. u have: 83.7% and 76.3%. i have: 82.5% and 67.7%.

3. if ur using stock fan speeds switch to using:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the six fans all moving fast will help cool ur whole case when the Video cards are warm and hot.









4. ur motherboard spacing is fine. at least there's the distance of one full slot between ur cards. i got lucky and have two slots between my cards. But u having the three fans blowing from the top card down on the lower card should be fine with one slot spacing and maybe as good as with two slot spacing if not better. That is, if, u swap the cards AND customize the fan speeds like above. Remember, in Afterburner, (and EVGA Precision) the Reset button to the right of Profile(s) will disable custom fan speeds. So Profile 1 should be Stock with Fan Control Enabled. And just never click on Reset. Use Profile 1 to Reset.

i just OCed these Gigabyte 760 4GB puppies for the first time 2nite.







for these past two weeks after first getting the cards, i've been running @stock with the exception of the fan speeds like above. i wanted to be absolutely sure they were aok. and with the above fans speeds and everything else @stock, i never ever went over 63c on Valley or anything but FurMark. even FurMark wouldn't top 66c while @stock.

i reached 1293 and 1346 boost 2nite. only got as far as +104c +650. But very very very stable.







Most important of all is max temps only reached 66c on top and 65c on lower card. i should have kept working on the GPU clock before the memory, but i wanted to beat my EVGA cards best Valley score of 3418. i got as far as 3532







in Valley with these Gigabyte puppies before calling it a night. And the max temps were like i said, just 66c and 65c.









3532 Valley: (+104 +650 326.19 drivers)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







u have voltage @+12 and Power Limit(%) @102 or else u wouldn't have made it to +75 let alone +850. Or did u?









Enjoy playing games!

GL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Already tried it. Not possible. Not even Afterburner unofficial route. Aware me.


I never said anything about it being an official way.











http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=370201


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I never said anything about it being an official way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=370201


TY! Stay Puft! TY!






























Stay Puft!!! boom boom boom! Stay Puft!!! boom boom boom! Stay Puft!!! boom boom boom!

u da man!

by the way, can u change my lead to gold?









(because if u can there's several PC parts i need to buy.







)

Tanks! again, Stay Puft! TY!


----------



## Sinisa Glusica

Hello everyone, I have a question .... a few days ago I bought HAVK 760, but power limit is locked even with LN2 bios .... I have tried all possible versions afterburner,but power limit stays on 111% instead of 185%....any help how to unlock AB power limit to 185%

Thanks!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinisa Glusica*
> 
> Hello everyone, I have a question .... a few days ago I bought HAVK 760, but power limit is locked even with LN2 bios .... I have tried all possible versions afterburner,but power limit stays on 111% instead of 185%....any help how to unlock AB power limit to 185%
> 
> Thanks!


Download the latest beta of afterburner


----------



## Eganwp

Well guys, can't believe I've just made an account here... As sad as that is, I've been overclocking hardware since the 386/486 pre-Pentium days in the 1980's, back when we used to overclock the mobos with physical jumpers... lol. Good times. I just never post anything, just always reading your guys stuff here.

Anyway, just wanted to post a screen shot of my brand new MSI GTX 760 OC Twin Frozer 4 2GB card that I received 2 days ago. Spent a bit of time overclocking her, and check out my score! LOL, can't believe this $250 destroys a GTX 680!!! Seriously bang per buck here. The memory on my card overclocks INSANELY high. I'm at 7,808MHz and can keep going as I haven't topped it out yet. Crazy stuff!!! That's an extra 1,808MHz VRAM OC! ASIC = 67.5%.

My card seems to have the VCore locked down, but maybe it's just the version of MSI Afterburner I'm using. If I could get it unlocked, I could get that extra 12mV and easily push past 1260MHz I bet.

My favorite part about this MSI Card is that it is so ridiculous cool!!! My ambient is a warm 22*C or so, and my card on 100% usage in benchmarks doesn't even break 57-59*C maxed out!!! This MSI cooler is amazing! Even if I crank it to 100% you can barely hear it as I run a quiet water cooled rig. I was going to go with the Gigabyte model, but after seeing this MSI cooler & overclock, man I'm glad I went MSI this time around! Couldn't be happier!









49.2FPS, 2058pts. w/ my CPU @ it's everyday power saving OC of 4.6GHz on water on my old i2500k.

Some of the other SS's are before I finished upping values. 320.49 drivers, but I haven't tried any newer ones yet. Love that the MSI cards allow you to push the power limit to 145%! Anyway, back to work as I'm gonna go break 50FPS in Valley like a couple others here have done. If only I could unlock the voltage control, I could break it with ease... 49.2FPS and counting...




IT'S OVER 9000!!!! LOL, I had to.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay got Valley running again








Thought I could better my Valley SLI score









!st attempt
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC 1333 / 1320 mem 3655


2nd Attempt
1333 / 1320 mem 3677









That's all she wrote ... LoooL


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thinking about getting a pair of 760 Hawks for a new backup build. How do you guys like these cards and how is the OCing? Does the AB voltage mod work on the 760 Hawk or are you stuck at stock voltages? Thanks bros!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eganwp*
> 
> Well guys, can't believe I've just made an account here... As sad as that is, I've been overclocking hardware since the 386/486 pre-Pentium days in the 1980's, back when we used to overclock the mobos with physical jumpers... lol. Good times. I just never post anything, just always reading your guys stuff here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post a screen shot of my brand new MSI GTX 760 OC Twin Frozer 4 2GB card that I received 2 days ago. Spent a bit of time overclocking her, and check out my score! LOL, can't believe this $250 destroys a GTX 680!!! Seriously bang per buck here. The memory on my card overclocks INSANELY high. I'm at 7,808MHz and can keep going as I haven't topped it out yet. Crazy stuff!!! That's an extra 1,808MHz VRAM OC! ASIC = 67.5%.
> 
> My card seems to have the VCore locked down, but maybe it's just the version of MSI Afterburner I'm using. If I could get it unlocked, I could get that extra 12mV and easily push past 1260MHz I bet.
> 
> My favorite part about this MSI Card is that it is so ridiculous cool!!! My ambient is a warm 22*C or so, and my card on 100% usage in benchmarks doesn't even break 57-59*C maxed out!!! This MSI cooler is amazing! Even if I crank it to 100% you can barely hear it as I run a quiet water cooled rig. I was going to go with the Gigabyte model, but after seeing this MSI cooler & overclock, man I'm glad I went MSI this time around! Couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49.2FPS, 2058pts. w/ my CPU @ it's everyday power saving OC of 4.6GHz on water on my old i2500k.
> 
> Some of the other SS's are before I finished upping values. 320.49 drivers, but I haven't tried any newer ones yet. Love that the MSI cards allow you to push the power limit to 145%! Anyway, back to work as I'm gonna go break 50FPS in Valley like a couple others here have done. If only I could unlock the voltage control, I could break it with ease... 49.2FPS and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S OVER 9000!!!! LOL, I had to.


Welcome! all knowing OCing expertize dude! always glad to have one around as experienced as you must be .









in regard to unlocking ur card, have u read the link at the bottom of the following post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I never said anything about it being an official way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=370201


----------



## Eganwp

Thanks for the nice reply Bee Dee! I've read a lot of your replies btw.









I tried that solution, but unfortunately it didn't work to unlock the vCore. Any other info on how to do this would be greatly appreciated!

Running Afterburner 2.3.1 from MSI's site.


----------



## Sinisa Glusica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Download the latest beta of afterburner


No.it wont work even with latest beta Afterburner....im thinking of takin my money back,card is simply locked at 111% power limit....what a shame for MSI and HAWK edition!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> yeah how did you do that??
> i got a HAWK bios flashed in my n760 TF Gaming, but my max powerlimit is now 111% and core voltage +12.
> My own bios was powerl limit 145%
> 
> Please help


I was running win 8 with the hawk bios couldn't save vals but on win 7 I could but afterburner would only give me +12 on the slider and 111% power limit
Keep in mind if your card is a 6pin + 8pin 1.212v is all your gonna get unless you have the right voltage chip that allows soft / hard mods


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinisa Glusica*
> 
> No.it wont work even with latest beta Afterburner....im thinking of takin my money back,card is simply locked at 111% power limit....what a shame for MSI and HAWK edition!!!


I doubt anything is wrong. You tried this beta? You switched over to the LN2 bios correct?

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380513


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone here with a Zotac 760 ??

the amp version has the same clocks as the Hawk D:


----------



## melodystyle2003

Something happens again to first post? Or i just see it totally ruined?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Something happens again to first post? Or i just see it totally ruined?


Just fixed the 1st post for you. Now everything should be as it was


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I asked a week or so ago but got no responses, so I'll try again on the chance that that someone here can help but just missed it.

Is anyone here running full GTX 670 waterblocks on their GTX 760 cards?

I see on EK's site that they are supposed to be compatible with 760 models that use the short 'reference' pcbs, but they only list a 'visual' confirmation.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109856499

I'd hoped by now I would be able to see a confirmation that they'll fit my model 760 cards, but I haven't managed to find anything to that effect just yet.

I'm actually hoping that if the EK 670 block from the link above will indeed fit, does that also mean that this XSPC card will also fit?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16701/ex-blc-1190/XSPC_Razor_nVidia_GTX_670_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_Reference_Design.html?tl=g30c311s1708&id=PXrAXbGV

I really hope so, because I want to eventually move my 4GB 760s into the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case I have ordered for my first water loop build. If the EK blocks will work then they'll do for sure, but those XSPC blocks look so much better to me I'd really rather have them on my cards if they'll work.

Is there a better place I could find out or be asking about this?

BTW, Does filling out 'The Form' get you added to the 'responses' list in the first post? Just wondering. I filled it out several days ago and have been checking back to see if it took or not.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eganwp*
> 
> Thanks for the nice reply Bee Dee! I've read a lot of your replies btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that solution, but unfortunately it didn't work to unlock the vCore. Any other info on how to do this would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Running Afterburner 2.3.1 from MSI's site.


np

u should try the latest Beta Afterburner. 3.0.0 Beta 14

see link below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I doubt anything is wrong. You tried this beta? You switched over to the LN2 bios correct?
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380513


i've been using just the Beta Afterburners exclusively with np watso. Mostly 3.0.0 Beta 11 until recently i started 3.0.0 Beta 14.

update us on wat u discover using Beta Afterburner.







i hope to hear good news.









GL


----------



## Sinisa Glusica

After flashing a new ln2 bios from another gtx 760 hawk,my card get a 185% power limit!In my case,flashing a new bios is solution for this problem.....if someone want,i can atach that bios here,so you people can flash your card and get extra power limit.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinisa Glusica*
> 
> After flashing a new ln2 bios from another gtx 760 hawk,my card get a 185% power limit!In my case,flashing a new bios is solution for this problem.....if someone want,i can atach that bios here,so you people can flash your card and get extra power limit.....


Go for it dude


----------



## Eganwp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> np
> 
> u should try the latest Beta Afterburner. 3.0.0 Beta 14
> 
> see link below:
> i've been using just the Beta Afterburners exclusively with np watso. Mostly 3.0.0 Beta 11 until recently i started 3.0.0 Beta 14.
> 
> update us on wat u discover using Beta Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to hear good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Cool. Thanks for the link. I tried the new 3.0.0 Beta 14 and it worked! Unlocked my vCore slider!







Still using the +145% power too, even though the card never uses anything over 112% during stress tests from what I've seen so far.

Thanks a lot! Which NVidia drivers are you guys using btw? I'm on 320.49 WHQL as I've had lots of bad luck with NVidia Beta drivers in the past, but maybe things have changed in the last year or two?

Egan


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eganwp*
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the link. I tried the new 3.0.0 Beta 14 and it worked! Unlocked my vCore slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using the +145% power too, even though the card never uses anything over 112% during stress tests from what I've seen so far.
> 
> Thanks a lot! Which NVidia drivers are you guys using btw? I'm on 320.49 WHQL as I've had lots of bad luck with NVidia Beta drivers in the past, but maybe things have changed in the last year or two?
> 
> Egan


You should be using the max target power and give the latest beta drivers a try


----------



## KenLautner

Does my 760 temps look normal?


----------



## Shurtugal

Hey guys, I finally have the money to purchase my new 760, and I was looking at the Hawk, what is the approximate average overclocks people are getting with this card?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Does my 760 temps look normal?


Not much to say since the card is idle.... But my card's idle at 30ºc and the other one at 28ºc with 35% Fan profile


----------



## KenLautner

That's nice at only 35% :O
Mine on Load goes upto 80C at most..


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Looks like I'm out of this club shortly after joining. After RMA'ing my second 760 because it squealed under load, I got upgraded to a 770.









PM'd OP.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Looks like I'm out of this club shortly after joining. After RMA'ing my second 760 because it squealed under load, I got upgraded to a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd OP.


Lucky bastard








Here in oztralia ive never been able to get a upgrade with faulty puter bits







Keep giving me replacements til I get the poo poos and demand my money back .
Still a 770 is a nice 'upgrade' for stuffin you around


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Looks like I'm out of this club shortly after joining. After RMA'ing my second 760 because it squealed under load, I got upgraded to a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd OP.


Thats some luck.. Enjoy that power, 770 is awesome


----------



## [CyGnus]

Did they give you a 770 for your 760? Or did you put some money to get the 770 instead? Either way you are well served though i find a 770 pricey for the performance.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Lucky bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in oztralia ive never been able to get a upgrade with faulty puter bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep giving me replacements til I get the poo poos and demand my money back .
> Still a 770 is a nice 'upgrade' for stuffin you around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Thats some luck.. Enjoy that power, 770 is awesome


I know, I'm really pleased with EVGA's customer service.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Did they give you a 770 for your 760? Or did you put some money to get the 770 instead? Either way you are well served though i find a 770 pricey for the performance.


770 for 760. Well, my second 760.

I went 660ti (faulty fan) > 760 (faulty fan) > 760 (loud squealing) > 770. He offered me an upgrade for my trouble when I RMA'd my second 760 and hinted at it, he said at the very least I'd get the 4GB 760 which I would have been happy with. Got an email saying that he'd managed to get me a 770!









He did offer me an ACX 770, but due to my case setup I requested a reference/blower type cooler. He even pre-tested it in his PC for me to make sure it's fine.









I paid £100 for the 660ti and £10 to send that back to EVGA, they dealt with all the cross shipping for all the cards from there. So I paid £110 total for a 770, which is over £300 here, so I can't complain! I paid a total of £110~ and ended up with a 770, can't argue with that price/performance.









I did RMA my 660ti at the end of June so I think I deserve something for 2 months I've been out of a card. Been using my old 5870 and in the last 2 weeks a GTX 480 which turns my room into a noisy sauna, so I'm looking forward to installing the 770. It's waiting for me at home right now, he even shipped it express so I'd get it next day.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just fixed the 1st post for you. Now everything should be as it was












Smoking EVGA FTW


----------



## delavan

I got upgraded from an EVGA 8800GTS 640 mo to a GTX260 core 216 back in the day...I loved it!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> That's nice at only 35% :O
> Mine on Load goes upto 80C at most..


I would create a custom fan profile. Start at 50% fan


----------



## Ashent

Hi everybody this is my first post. I bought an evga gtx760 sc acx and i'm having fun with it, but i have a question... my voltage while playing games is always 1.212 and can't be modified with msi afterburner or precisionx....is it normal?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashent*
> 
> Hi everybody this is my first post. I bought an evga gtx760 sc acx and i'm having fun with it, but i have a question... my voltage while playing games is always 1.212 and can't be modified with msi afterburner or precisionx....is it normal?


yep










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i wish i knew how to get it higher. the Gigabyte utility will. but it is like caveman tech stage. i mean really really bad. might as well be compared to win3.1.









surely someone will make a post on the net (hint hint plz plz plz...) that includes a patch that will unlock the voltage. for now flashing the BIOS is all that will unlock voltage on locked cards. the problem (with discovering a migical patch) is that all keywords u search for will only result in links that take u to 760 Articles, benchmarks, forums like wat we're on now, etc...









improvements over locked voltage with unlocked voltage should be around 26mhz to 39mhz better GPU clocks and 100mhz to 250mhz better memory speeds.









for now just find the best u can OC with locked voltages.


----------



## Ashent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i knew how to get it higher. the Gigabyte utility will. but it is like caveman tech stage. i mean really really bad. might as well be compared to win3.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely someone will make a post on the net (hint hint plz plz plz...) that includes a patch that will unlock the voltage. for now flashing the BIOS is all that will unlock voltage on locked cards. the problem discovering it is all keywords u search for result in Article, benchmarks, forums like wat we're on now, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> improvements over locked voltage with unlocked voltage should be around 26mhz to 39mhz better GPU clocks and 100mhz to 250mhz better memory speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now just find the best u can OC with locked voltages.


but 1.212is not the voltage you can reach after unlocking? my card seems locked by default at 1.212 . I fear it has a modded bios who could void the warranty. Is this voltage dangerous for the card in daily use?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashent*
> 
> but 1.212is not the voltage you can reach after unlocking? my card seems locked by default at 1.212 . I fear it has a modded bios who could void the warranty. Is this voltage dangerous for the card in daily use?


right.

i have never flashed a vid card BIOS. so i won't either for now.

i forgot to check earlier 2day for more than one utility to comfirm Voltages i reached so it's hard to say verbatim. let alone i didn't get screenshots. i did get Valley Benchmark results successfully. i was rocking!







but while trying out Gigabyte OC utility along side another (DON'T EVER DO IT... DON't use two) i seemed to achieve around .2v more.

before that my max GPU clock speed was +117mhz and max Memory was +720mhz. but with the extra .2v i was able to reach +130mhz to 144mhz GPU and +850mhz memory.







the sky was the limit but my stability ran out before i could go higher. and that was the end of that experiment. o well...









remember, u can't use let alone even install two OC utilities. (DON'T EVER DO IT... DON't use two.) i did it because i Mastered Backing up and restoring over 10 years ago. And having to restore a Full complete OS Backup is the 1st inevitability when screwing up at OCing.







the other inevitability is u'll fry ur card.

the coolest thing i discovered, is that with the highest speeds, that i could reach 2day with .2v more, i'd at the same time accidentally disabled my manual Fan Speeds; and as a result i now know the Max temperatures my cards will reach on Auto Fan. Usually, u will end up getting way too hot, on Auto Fan Speeds. But i only hit a 74c!!! and that is AWESOME!







if i ever unlock the voltages on my cards they will OC very well!


----------



## brootalperry

How do I properly clean the fins on the underside of the fans on the EVGA ACX version?


----------



## Jaeflash

Now that I'm running SLI, should I resubmit the form to update my info so it doesn't show me as having a single card still?


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> How do I properly clean the fins on the underside of the fans on the EVGA ACX version?


I'd just take the whole fan assembly off and clean it, then put it back on. Just leave the screws in for the heatsink so you don't have to replace the TIM.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Is it still impossible to unlock the voltage to this card or has someone figures it out?


----------



## ElectroManiac

I got my 760 on monday and I can't be more happy. I was getting at 1080p with 4x AA and 16x AF like 80fps avg on BF3 multiplayer. Thats is great for this card. Can't wait to get my second one.

On this weekend I need to clean my PC, going to do a fresh Win 7 install, and will try to overclock this card to see where I can take it.


----------



## KenLautner

Did you all receive game code for Splinter Cell: Blacklist with your 760's ?
I didn't, will have to just buy it on steam I guess.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Did you all receive game code for Splinter Cell: Blacklist with your 760's ?
> I didn't, will have to just buy it on steam I guess.


Me neither :/


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well in Portugal that never happens game codes free games never settle bundle (with amd card's) so the ones who did get free games consider yourselves lucky


----------



## warm

it's been 2 months since i've had a 760 but for some reason it never gets detected with [email protected] any ideas guys?
i've been googling it seems i need to get to manually put it's hardware ID on the gpus.txt in the [email protected] folder but i have no idea how to get it, all i could find was this
http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html


----------



## Fletcherea

I just picked up a Zotac AMP! for my sff build, got just under 1700 on Valley bench out of the box.
Once I get my rig all put together tomorrow I'll toss some oc's at it, don't even think I'm gonna bother trying to super jack it up, builds a bit air starved









Digging it so far though, just over 7 inches, and dual fans, love the plain steel shroud too. Temps maxed out at 81 with 40% fan speed.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Me neither :/


where did you buy it from?
I got mine from a local shop dealer and I talked it over with Nvidia, they said it should've been included as an envelope inside the box


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> where did you buy it from?
> I got mine from a local shop dealer and I talked it over with Nvidia, they said it should've been included as an envelope inside the box


Like you from a local shop but I didn't see any envelope I'll look in the box again though


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I'm on 326.41 beta drivers since I got the card, and they have been working fine for me. I really don't know whats the best performance driver for this card. Just curious what you guys are using. Have anyone try the 326.80?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am on the 326.98 and i like them never had an issue with any driver from 320.49 to 326.98


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am on the 326.98 and i like them never had an issue with any driver from 320.49 to 326.98


Where is that 326.98 driver?

Nvidia webpage the last one it give me is 326.80


----------



## [CyGnus]

326.98 http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_326_98_opengl_4_4_beta_driver_download.html


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 326.98 http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_326_98_opengl_4_4_beta_driver_download.html


Thanks man. Gonna try them out. Wonder why they aren't on the Nvidia webpage.


----------



## wendigo4700

How can I get my GTX 760 to throttle down? My pc is in idle mode. But as you can see in my screenshot, its still running at peak level. I've tryed setting the videocard in nvidia controlpanel, to "adaptive" in power management mode. But didnt changed anything.

http://imageshack.us/f/690/xsd5.jpg/


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> How can I get my GTX 760 to throttle down? My pc is in idle mode. But as you can see in my screenshot, its still running at peak level. I've tryed setting the videocard in nvidia controlpanel, to "adaptive" in power management mode. But didnt changed anything.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/690/xsd5.jpg/


run GPU Shark (DL HERE) in detailed mode. at the bottom, look at "Current active 3D applications". close all the 3D applications in the list.


----------



## philip0871

What does everyone use for fan profiles? I have MSI Twin Frozr and I had to setup a manual config because the card was getting too hot while gaming. I have it spinning up over 2000 rpm anytime im over 60 degrees c.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philip0871*
> 
> What does everyone use for fan profiles? I have MSI Twin Frozr and I had to setup a manual config because the card was getting too hot while gaming. I have it spinning up over 2000 rpm anytime im over 60 degrees c.


That's not hot for gaming. I'm over 70C. I've seen it reach a max of 81C.

and I'm using 326.80 beta, thanks for 326.98 link, gonna try those coz I'm having some crashes and BSOD issues.


----------



## wendigo4700

So everyone runs GPU shark, to get their GTX 760 to throttle down in idle mode?

I think my problem is after I've closed an game down. Because here at startup, my videocard indeed throttles down. But yesterday after I quitted l4d2, my card wouldnt throttle down.


----------



## BYOGamingPC

I've got the Gigabyte GTX 760 WF Rev 2 http://amzn.to/1ewwo4A Is it worth using the beta drivers from Nvidia? What benefits do they offer?


----------



## [CyGnus]

They have fixes that arent present in earlier drivers, performance increases in games D3D and OpenGL try the latest 326.98


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> That's not hot for gaming. I'm over 70C. I've seen it reach a max of 81C.


Yep. I've hit 84-85c during benchmarking, and I game usually around 71-74c. According to the Nvidia specs, the card is rated to 97c. http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay changed over to 3820 http://valid.canardpc.com/eea3l9
[email protected]@ *2661 166x31* TRI 760 OC 1320 / 1267 / 1320 mem 3571 *125.3fps*


----------



## delavan

4GB Zotac GTX670s on sale for 295$ at Newegg.com!


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*
> 
> Yep. I've hit 84-85c during benchmarking, and I game usually around 71-74c. According to the Nvidia specs, the card is rated to 97c. http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications


Last time I checked my 760 Gaming barely got to 66c under 99% load with fans on 40-45%.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Last time I checked my 760 Gaming barely got to 66c under 99% load with fans on 40-45%.


My MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr hits around 71c at Heaven Benchmark 4.0 after 15min of running it. With default settings for that program.

Now I've replaced the too *loud* fans on the GPU cooler, with the best 92mm fans avaliable on the market, BeQuiet Silent Wings 2. Now I hit around 76c in Heaven Benchmark *BUT* thats because I run the fan fixed at 820RPM only.

The two loud default fans, were around 990RPM in idle mode. Now I have 820RPM in 100% load


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> My MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr hits around 71c at Heaven Benchmark 4.0 after 15min of running it. With default settings for that program.
> 
> Now I've replaced the too *loud* fans on the GPU cooler, with the best 92mm fans avaliable on the market, BeQuiet Silent Wings 2. Now I hit around 76c in Heaven Benchmark *BUT* thats because I run the fan fixed at 820RPM only.
> 
> The two loud default fans, were around 990RPM in idle mode. Now I have 820RPM in 100% load


Now thats quiet







.
The twinfrozr cooler seems to be hit and miss, my cooler is extremely quiet, it even beats out my case fans on 5 volt when running at 40-45% with satisfying temps.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Is this GTX 670 at 274$ (amazon seller) a better deal than a 760 ??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0081IFO2C/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1379208864&sr=8-4


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Is this GTX 670 at 274$ (amazon seller) a better deal than a 760 ??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0081IFO2C/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&qid=1379208864&sr=8-4


I would buy that 670 over a 760. 670 is a beast


----------



## delavan

294$ for a Zotac 4GB card!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500284


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Does anyone know where can I find the nvidia drivers for my 760 in Ubuntu 13.04?


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Last time I checked my 760 Gaming barely got to 66c under 99% load with fans on 40-45%.


My apartment is quite warm, since I'm too cheap to run the AC. In winter I usually drop 5-10c off my summer temps.


----------



## Velhotinho

Hello, guys
I'm new to the forum, and new to GTX 760. I bought a new rig a few weeks ago. GPU is an EVGA GTX 760 SC, with core clock at 1072 MHz and boost clock at 1137MHz. Although it performs very good, I'm really scared about the temps. While playing Black Ops (the old one), for instance, it doesn't pass 66C, but playing other games like Farcry 3, Metro 2033 or even Left for Dead 2 (!) it reaches 82C! I spent a lot of money on this F computer, have saved for months in order to buy a decent rig.
I really don't want to have a fried GPU after 6 months. Please, gimme some advice.
Thanks in advance.
Have a good one.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Set a fan profile dont use it on auto, maybe change the TIM to MX-4 make sure the case has good air flow.


----------



## SneezyPepper

hi all

planning to setup 3 monitors (1920x1080) using single gtx 760 2gb.

I will not use it for gaming but for tasks like video editing, I want a longer timeline.

If I will play games I will only use one monitor..

Can I get the 5760 x 1080 resolution on this setup?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> hi all
> 
> planning to setup 3 monitors (1920x1080) using single gtx 760 2gb.
> 
> I will not use it for gaming but for tasks like video editing, I want a longer timeline.
> 
> If I will play games I will only use one monitor..
> 
> Can I get the 5760 x 1080 resolution on this setup?


If you aren't going to game on 3 screens at the same time, sure.


----------



## Feigr

I am planning a build using an EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX, and I was wondering if anyone has removed the cover from this card and whether that is possible? I want to remove it in order to spray paint it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just remove it like any other cooler, no problem there.


----------



## Feigr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just remove it like any other cooler, no problem there.


I'm afraid I haven't done any building or modding before, so just like any other doesn't mean much to me, but it sounds good I guess.









So just to confirm, the plastic shroud can be removed, painted and put back without any difficulty or risk to the card?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yes no problem just take off the 4 screws on the back and you are done


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> hi all
> 
> planning to setup 3 monitors (1920x1080) using single gtx 760 2gb.
> 
> I will not use it for gaming but for tasks like video editing, I want a longer timeline.
> 
> If I will play games I will only use one monitor..
> 
> Can I get the 5760 x 1080 resolution on this setup?


It can support up to 4 displays


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Set a fan profile dont use it on auto, maybe change the TIM to MX-4 make sure the case has good air flow.


Thanks for answering, pal!
Sorry, I forgot to mention all the procedures I've already done till now. I've a set a fan curve, and an agressive one, by the way. Fans have reached 92%, case has almost taken off (lol), noise all over the room and temperatures didn't drop a single degree as compared to default setting or even no setting at all (precision x turned off). Although I admit my case is not the biggest one, it does have a good air flow. There's a good spacing between GPU and PSU, and a lot of holes on the case.
My ignorance doesn't allow me to know what " change the TIM to MX-4" means, though. Could you please explain it to this old poor guy?
Thanks again.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> [...] Although I admit my case is not the biggest one, it does have a good air flow. There's a good spacing between GPU and PSU, and a lot of holes on the case.[...]


Don't know what case you have, or if this is feasible in it or not, but a case fan blowing directly on the GPUs, especially one on a side panel pulling fresh air from outside the case, can help a LOT if there's any temp issues.
Quote:


> [...] My ignorance doesn't allow me to know what " change the TIM to MX-4" means, though. Could you please explain it to this old poor guy? [...]


TIM is "thermal interface material", ie: 'thermal paste' that helps transfer heat from a heat-generating component like a chip to a heatsink. Arctic MX4 is a very good performing non-conductive TIM popular for use in GPUs. A cleaning off of the old-junk and proper application of a good TIM can help lower temps a lot.

http://www.overclock.net/t/392860/how-to-gpu-reapply-thermal-paste


----------



## Kitarist

I would like to ask what is the average OC on these cards?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I would like to ask what is the average OC on these cards?
> 
> Thanks!!!


For me, and simple put, *+215 +660*.









But note that *that is versus stock speeds*. And i think most everyone here and the reviewers on the net, are getting that much.

A full explanation:

*Stock* being *980 MHz* *GPU* and *6008 MHz* *Memory*, and my factory clocks already set out of the box, to 1085 MHz... that equals +105 MHz already.
(Most all makers leave the Memory speeds alone at defaults of 1502 MHz which is *6008 MHz* effective *Memory*.)

But add the additional OC i did, +100 to +120 MHz (GPU) totally stable. And +600 to 720 MHz (Memory) totally stable. And wat u get compared to stock speeds is over stock speeds are:

Versus stock (980/6008) +205 to +225 MHz (GPU) and +600 to +720 MHz (Memory). And i repeat, totally stable.









Average for me is therefore, *+215* GPU *+660* Memory. Or simple put *+215 +660*. But note that *that is versus stock speeds*.

i pushed it much much further, but lost stability.

But remember, if ur case has good cooling, don't settle for any temperatures over 70c. And that includes when OCed.

The three fans on the Gigabyte versions with Metal housings are the best cards! But to achieve the max OC, u have to flash the BIOS and i haven't done that before and won't bother because of the risk. So, getting a factory over-volted card like the the Hawx from MSI may be a better option if u want to really really push the OC and set benchmark records. But imo, not pushing it (but the OC i get is stable enough) is fine for just gaming. besides, many games don't appreciate massive OCing. And OCing as high as i get is pretty awesome considering the temperatures remain under 70c.









And the best source for Benchmarks is, HERE (TechPowerUp Review Database).

for quick reference i use data base HERE. But watever Make and Model u get, u can find a page for it there. Just go to HERE. Then scroll down and select the card u have.

GL


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Don't know what case you have, or if this is feasible in it or not, but a case fan blowing directly on the GPUs, especially one on a side panel pulling fresh air from outside the case, can help a LOT if there's any temp issues.
> TIM is "thermal interface material", ie: 'thermal paste' that helps transfer heat from a heat-generating component like a chip to a heatsink. Arctic MX4 is a very good performing non-conductive TIM popular for use in GPUs. A cleaning off of the old-junk and proper application of a good TIM can help lower temps a lot.


Thanks for answering. Yeah, I know what is " TIM", then, was just not used to the term itself. I myself mounted my CPU cooler and used IC Diamond paste. Thing is that tutorial on how to apply thermal paste to the GPU scared me a bit. One thing is to work on the CPU, other thing is the GPU process, which is a lot more delicate, for what I have seen. One mistake and I'm fu.... up. I even have all those Arctic Silver cleaners, but have to build my nerve before pulling the trigger. Anyway, many, many thanks for taking your time to help me.
A last question before stop bothering you: simply removing my case side panel could help? I mean, is the dust problem even worse than the heat issue?
Thanks.


----------



## MattGordon

Got a small question; how does the Evga step up program work and will a 760 use 4gb of ram fine?

I love my 2gb 760, but I'm sorta disappointed I didn't pick up the 4gb due to some saying with a 256bit it 2ouldnt utilize the vram.

I'd like to know what you guys have experienced personally.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> For me, and simple put, *+215 +660*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But note that *that is versus stock speeds*. And i think most everyone here and the reviewers on the net, are getting that much.
> 
> A full explanation:
> 
> *Stock* being *980 MHz* *GPU* and *6008 MHz* *Memory*, and my factory clocks already set out of the box, to 1085 MHz... that equals +105 MHz already.
> (Most all makers leave the Memory speeds alone at defaults of 1502 MHz which is *6008 MHz* effective *Memory*.)
> 
> But add the additional OC i did, +100 to +120 MHz (GPU) totally stable. And +600 to 720 MHz (Memory) totally stable. And wat u get compared to stock speeds is over stock speeds are:
> 
> Versus stock (980/6008) +205 to +225 MHz (GPU) and +600 to +720 MHz (Memory). And i repeat, totally stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average for me is therefore, *+215* GPU *+660* Memory. Or simple put *+215 +660*. But note that *that is versus stock speeds*.
> 
> i pushed it much much further, but lost stability.
> 
> But remember, if ur case has good cooling, don't settle for any temperatures over 70c. And that includes when OCed.
> 
> The three fans on the Gigabyte versions with Metal housings are the best cards! But to achieve the max OC, u have to flash the BIOS and i haven't done that before and won't bother because of the risk. So, getting a factory over-volted card like the the Hawx from MSI may be a better option if u want to really really push the OC and set benchmark records. But imo, not pushing it (but the OC i get is stable enough) is fine for just gaming. besides, many games don't appreciate massive OCing. And OCing as high as i get is pretty awesome considering the temperatures remain under 70c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best source for Benchmarks is, HERE (TechPowerUp Review Database).
> 
> for quick reference i use data base HERE. But watever Make and Model u get, u can find a page for it there. Just go to HERE. Then scroll down and select the card u have.
> 
> GL


Nice post

rep!!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Got a small question; how does the Evga step up program work and will a 760 use 4gb of ram fine?
> 
> I love my 2gb 760, but I'm sorta disappointed I didn't pick up the 4gb due to some saying with a 256bit it 2ouldnt utilize the vram.
> 
> I'd like to know what you guys have experienced personally.


if u don't mod u aren't missing anything.

it's true that with 256bit it can't utilize the vRAM over 2GB. The only exception is if ur into modding ur game(s). But i 1st tried to exceed 2GB without using mods.

And sure enough, without using mods, no combination of settings that are built into a video game, can result in exceeding 2GB while at the same time having playable FPS. it's just like several ppl here claimed. For example, too high AA settings only results in such low FPS that u can't play the game. (FPS drops to under 15.) As a result, u have to turn down the AA to play. At the same time- that the FPS becomes playable again- the amount of used vRAM drops below 2GB.









But with, a mod installed, u can easily exceed 2GB vRAM.

See:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i exceeded 2GB, with an average 60 FPS, but only with a Mod installed. it was a Mod that ppl had worked on for hundreds of hours developing. but most games worth modding have ppl that work endless hours on modding them. i hope to getting around to modding Skyrim soon.

Remember, the 800 series cards in 2014 are going to be monsters! And PC games will need them. (imo consoles gaming catching up to PC performance levels of last year, will make for better PC games.)









Mid priced 800 series cards in 2014 will easily beat the Titans we have now.









anyone doubt that?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> -snip-


So essentially if the games I play now and for the foreseeable future don't support mods I won't get anything out of the extra Vram. Thanks for the info







.

Time to ask forgiveness from my current 760


----------



## MattGordon

For those who may not know... Evga is giving away a free backplate with a purchase of the dual bios 760 02G-P4-3765-KR










Quote:


> This email is to confirm that your EVGA GTX 770/760 Backplate(s) request was received into our system. EVGA estimates that your GTX 770/760 Backplate(s) will ship through the postal service within 7 - 10 business days from the time that your request was received into our system.
> 
> Thank You,
> EVGA Customer Support
> [email protected]


less than month with EVGA, but they're so far pretty amazing.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> For those who may not know... Evga is giving away a free backplate with a purchase of the dual bios 760 02G-P4-3765-KR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less than month with EVGA, but they're so far pretty amazing.


There's this awesome EVGA, then there is Nvidia who are not even willing to give a game code which they promised








They straight out said me to go away coz they dont wanna do anything lol


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> There's this awesome EVGA, then there is Nvidia who are not even willing to give a game code which they promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They straight out said me to go away coz they dont wanna do anything lol


I didn't receive my code for Blacklist from Newegg till I called their support and even than it took 9 days to arrive.

No idea why so many people are having trouble suddenly with codes... It's like retailers are actively trying not to send them.

aaand more from evga:
Quote:


> The EVGA Rise of the Triad bundle has been extended to the GTX 770 and 760, and some good news as well, this applies to all cards purchased on or after July 19th, 2013 http://www.evga.com/articles/00764/












If the goodies keep coming I'll most likely stick with EVGA for future builds.


----------



## wendigo4700

Why do you guys need an backplate anyways?

My MSI GTX 760 has no backplate at all. And it goes just fine.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Why do you guys need an backplate anyways?
> 
> My MSI GTX 760 has no backplate at all. And it goes just fine.


You don't _need_ a backplate. It's more about personal aesthetics and apparently it helps out with keeping the card more rigid.

I wasn't planning on spending $20 on one, but I'll throw it on if its free.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I didn't receive my code for Blacklist from Newegg till I called their support and even than it took 9 days to arrive.
> 
> No idea why so many people are having trouble suddenly with codes... It's like retailers are actively trying not to send them..


Great that you got it actually. I contacted support and I've been sent to and fro from Amazon to another Amazon to Nvidia and and back to Amazon. I called my retailer on the phone and they said to me that no game code was bundled with the card. Talked with Nvidia and talked for over an hour which in short equals to "Go away, no codes for you







"









And that backplate actually looks sweet. EVGA lives up to their reputation


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Great that you got it actually. I contacted support and I've been sent to and fro from Amazon to another Amazon to Nvidia and and back to Amazon. I called my retailer on the phone and they said to me that no game code was bundled with the card. Talked with Nvidia and talked for over an hour which in short equals to "Go away, no codes for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that backplate actually looks sweet. EVGA lives up to their reputation


You would think after spending a large sum of cash they wouldn't mind giving you a code, especially when it's not your fault. It's a shame most companies believe in the customer being guilty till proven otherwise














.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I would like to ask what is the average OC on these cards?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Anywhere between 1280 and 1320 and about 500 - 600 odd on the mem
Got some good benchmark scores on the front page


----------



## Velhotinho

Hello, guys.
I'm having some problems with high temperatures and, again, would like to thank Unicr0nhunter for helping me out.
I tried to play the "frying" games with my case side removed. Not even a single degree drop. Then I put a table fan blowing inside, and got 7°C drop. Temps max out at 76°C now. 2 questions: is this temp safe in the long run? Is the medication worse than the disease? I mean, is dust a terrible issue?
Sorry for english errors, and have a good one you all.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Hello, guys.
> I'm having some problems with high temperatures and, again, would like to thank Unicr0nhunter for helping me out.
> I tried to play the "frying" games with my case side removed. Not even a single degree drop. Then I put a table fan blowing inside, and got 7°C drop. Temps max out at 76°C now. 2 questions: is this temp safe in the long run? Is the medication worse than the disease? I mean, is dust a terrible issue?
> Sorry for english errors, and have a good one you all.


It totally depends on your case and how much airflow you have. What is the case you're using?
Currently I have HAF 912 - Combat and only 2 case fans. I will need to add 4 more.
Right now on load my card goes as high as 81C. The gtx 760 according to Nvidia is rated to go upto 97C. You need not worry unless you're going over 85C and when you do, its time to buy good case fans or a better case overall.


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> It totally depends on your case and how much airflow you have. What is the case you're using?
> Currently I have HAF 912 - Combat and only 2 case fans. I will need to add 4 more.
> Right now on load my card goes as high as 81C. The gtx 760 according to Nvidia is rated to go upto 97C. You need not worry unless you're going over 85C and when you do, its time to buy good case fans or a better case overall.


Thanks a lot for answering, pal.
I have a modest Cooler Master K380, with only 1 frontal fan. I know that the biggest mistake I made was cutting corners on the case. But now it's done and I don't even have a spare penny anymore








Well, for what you told me, temps won't be an issue, but what about the dust? Do some antistatic brush and a portable mini vacuum do the trick?
Thanks.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Hello, guys.
> I'm having some problems with high temperatures and, again, would like to thank Unicr0nhunter for helping me out.
> I tried to play the "frying" games with my case side removed. Not even a single degree drop. Then I put a table fan blowing inside, and got 7°C drop. Temps max out at 76°C now. 2 questions: is this temp safe in the long run? Is the medication worse than the disease? I mean, is dust a terrible issue?
> Sorry for english errors, and have a good one you all.


Dust can be a big problem if it's allowed to accumulate. What I suggested to you before was adding an additional case fan if your case had a spot for one (though that was without knowing what case you have) ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Don't know what case you have, or if this is feasible in it or not, but a case fan blowing directly on the GPUs, especially one on a side panel pulling fresh air from outside the case, can help a LOT if there's any temp issues.


Many cases have vented mounting spots for 120mm/140mm/200mm case fans in the side panel. Other times there may be a mounting location in your case front of the GPUs - typically to the back of the HDD or 5.25" bays - for a case fan. For example, in my current rig I have two 120mms in the side panel, and I have another 120mm fan mounted to the back of the HDD cages, all blowing directly on the GPUs.



Assuming your case doesn't have a mounting location for a case fan to blow directly on the GPU, short of taking off the side panel and using a 'table fan', you can try adding a better fan (more cfm) to the front of your case than what you have, or an extra fan pulling air in from the front or bottom or most anywhere your case might already have a mounting location, to increase airflow. And lastly, if your case doesn't afford you any extra intake fan mounting locations, you might just add one yourself:




For example, below is my nephew's Corsair 200R (right) and a shot of what the case originally looked like (left). He did that mod for about $15-20, cutting the hole and adding an extra cheap LED 120mm fan and a $3-4 SilverStone Fan Filter/Grill to the front of the case. You might could do something similar to your case's side panel.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Thanks a lot for answering, pal.
> *I have a modest Cooler Master K380*, with only 1 frontal fan. I know that the biggest mistake I made was cutting corners on the case. But now it's done and I don't even have a spare penny anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what you told me, temps won't be an issue, but what about the dust? Do some antistatic brush and a portable mini vacuum do the trick?
> Thanks.


If this is your case, it looks to have mounting locations for 120mm fans in both the side panel, and the bottom of the case right in front of the PSU if you wanted to increase airflow / cooling.


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> If this is your case, it looks to have mounting locations for 120mm fans in both the side panel, and the bottom of the case right in front of the PSU if you wanted to increase airflow / cooling.


It's exactly this one. I know I can add this fan on the side panel. That one in front of PSU is impossible to fix, cause due to little room, PSU cables won't allow me to do it. And believe me, I made the best I could to arrange these cables to be able to close the case (lol). But only now it downed on me why my GPU is almost frying. Thing is that PSU and GPU fans face each other, and this creates sort of a mass of hot air between the two devices. Tha's why simply opening the case haven't done anything, but when I turned my big fan on it blew this hell out and temps lowered.
Here I have a big problem. I live in Brafu.....zil, and what is 20 in US, costs more than 100 here. Moreover, I live in a city where people still ride horses.
When I make some extra money, will follow your advices and buy an extra fan. Meanwhile, gonna play the games which are good with my rig. Lame stupid solution, I know.
Whish to thank you a lot, all of you. Americans and europeans are definitely much more polite and friendly than us third worlders.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> It's exactly this one. I know I can add this fan on the side panel. [...] it downed on me why my GPU is almost frying. Thing is that PSU and GPU fans face each other, and this creates sort of a mass of hot air between the two devices. Tha's why simply opening the case haven't done anything, but when I turned my big fan on it blew this hell out and temps lowered. [...]


Your PSU fan, if it's facing up, is typically an intake fan, sucking air in and blowing it out the back of the case. The dust filter screen on the bottom of your case under the PSU is there to allow mounting the PSU with the intake fan facing down. This can reduce some of the heat coming off of the PSU, especially since the fan on a PSU often doesn't even come on until it reaches higher temps. Most people do mount the PSU with the intake fan sucking air through the filter from outside the case, however, if you let that filter get clogged with dust, it could mean the end of your PSU, and a dying PSU could potentially take out other components with it.

Your GPU fan, depends. If it's a reference card, then it does the same thing as a PSU. It's basically a blower that sucks air in and blows it out the back of the case, but if it's not a reference card and has a cooler typically with multiple fans, then instead of blowing the hot air out the back it blows it all over the inside of your case and you need good airflow to dispel it. If you have good airflow the non-reference designs tend to run a bit cooler thanks to better / bigger heatsinks. Also, all that's not to say reference/blower cards don't need good airflow too. All air-cooled GPU cards can benefit from better airflow.

I see you mentioned earlier you have a "EVGA GTX 760 SC". A cursory google found different EVGA 'SC' 760s. At least one is a reference card, and the others have an "ACX Cooler" design.



In any case, whichever type card you have, you would benefit from installing a case fan in the side panel.

Oh, and you asked above about how to deal with dust.
- The first line of defense is filtered intakes - filters on all your intake fans - and more intake fannage (more fans pulling more CFM) than you have exhaust fans helps a lot too, as it keeps 'positive pressure' inside the case so the filtered air is being pushed out of every available hole into your case. Too much exhaust fan CFM compared to your intake creates a vacuum, sucking dust through every unfiltered place it can.
- Second regular cleaning. If your intake filters are removable, you can pull them off and blow dust off of them with compressed air or most are made of a material that's able to be washed. If the filters are not removable, you may be able to get at them periodically with a vacuum cleaner, although NEVER try to vacuum the electronics inside of your case. The static from a vacuum can damage a motherboard or GPU, etc. I likewise would avoid using any sort of brush on the electronics for the same reason.
- And lastly, cleaning the inside of the case of the dust that inevitably gets in no matter what you do. I personally drag my cases out to the garage and blow them out with an air compressor & a blower attachment. Before I got my own air compressor I used to use my neighbor's. If none of that is a possibility for you they do make little cans of compressed air for electronics, and worst-comes-to-worst, you can just take the case outside and tip it up and blow - using your lung-power - out any dust that's accumulated in the heatsinks.

I've blown so much dust out of a friend of mine's computer that way I couldn't believe it was still running at all. I blew so much I hyperventilated and I'm pretty sure I almost passed out at one point, which seems a ridiculous way to do it, but it worked. He had a couple thermal-event BSODs before he asked me to look at it for him. There was literally no light at all passing through the fins of his CPU heatsink before I started huffing and puffing, and in just a few minutes of blowing it out with the case tipped up there was no trace of dust left that could be seen.


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Your PSU fan, if it's facing up, is typically an intake fan, sucking air in and blowing it out the back of the case. The dust filter screen on the bottom of your case under the PSU is there to allow mounting the PSU with the intake fan facing down. This can reduce some of the heat coming off of the PSU, especially since the fan on a PSU often doesn't even come on until it reaches higher temps. Most people do mount the PSU with the intake fan sucking air through the filter from outside the case, however, if you let that filter get clogged with dust, it could mean the end of your PSU, and a dying PSU could potentially take out other components with it.
> 
> Your GPU fan, depends. I see you mentioned earlier you have a "EVGA GTX 760 SC". A cursory google found different EVGA 'SC' 760s. At least one is a reference card, and the others have an "ACX Cooler" design.


My PSU, a Corsair GS 700, seems to have just one position to be fixed, which is with its fan facing up. This way it fits perfectly to the case, I mean, with the on/off switch, power cord "female" and the ridiculous led lamp on/off button accesible through the only "hole" available (sorry for poor english, sometimes my vocabulary is insufficient). My GPU is that with ACX cooler.
I should have followed my intuition and, instead of buying the kit to put it together myself (considering it's my debut at doing this), should have bought a less powerful machine, but a "ready to go" one.

You seem to be well versed on the matter, and prone to kindly help. So, you know, if maybe...perhaps... I use it with side panel removed and that fan until some money shows up, a weekly cleaning with an antistatic brush and a small vacuum (I have both here) would be... let's say... acceptable? My heart is crying out for some good gaming, and God only knows how hard it's been saving money for 2 years to buy a good rig.
Thanks, mate!


----------



## Kitarist

The MSI seems to be the best option right now in terms of price and perfomance... How do others compare? The EVGA one also looks promising.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> The MSI seems to be the best option right now in terms of price and perfomance... How do others compare? The EVGA one also looks promising.


Yeah, the MSI cards are nice, almost went with the MSI N760 HAWK cards myself as they match my MSI Z87 XPower beautifully, but gave up that thought once I figured out there are probably never going to be waterblocks available for it, & though I've been on the fence for a while now on whether I will ever make the jump to a custom water loop, I sure didn't want to spend that much on dual cards that I wouldn't be able to move to watercooling with me if/when I go that route.

Only the MSI N760-2GD5 (their reference design) is compatible with waterblocks currently out (GTX 670 reference waterblocks fit reference GTX 760 cards from MSI, EVGA, and a few others), and EK, the most likely company to make waterblocks for any of the other non-reference versions from MSI, or any of the others, their site still says for all of them: "Sorry, we have no plans to make any waterblocks for this".

If you know that you never will want to watercool your GPU(s). then you can take this post with a grain of salt, but just thought it would be good info to consider for anyone considering buying a card but hadn't decided on which one yet.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> The MSI seems to be the best option right now in terms of price and perfomance... How do others compare? The EVGA one also looks promising.


nothing tops the cooling of the Gigabyte 760(s) for all around and gaming purposes. The WINDFORCE 3X w/metal housing is the best!

GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0 GeForce GTX 760 2GB

GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB

But, for OCing and best Benchmark the best is MSI Hawx!

MSI N760 HAWK GeForce GTX 760 2GB

the best alternative for the best Benchmark results is to flash a GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0 GeForce GTX 760 2GB with a Hawx BIOS.

As far as wat Unicr0nhunter says about waterblocks i totally agree:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, the MSI cards are nice, almost went with the MSI N760 HAWK cards myself as they match my MSI Z87 XPower beautifully, but gave up that thought once I figured out there are probably never going to be waterblocks available for it, & though I've been on the fence for a while now on whether I will ever make the jump to a custom water loop, I sure didn't want to spend that much on dual cards that I wouldn't be able to move to watercooling with me if/when I go that route.
> 
> Only the MSI N760-2GD5 (their reference design) is compatible with waterblocks currently out (GTX 670 reference waterblocks fit reference GTX 760 cards from MSI, EVGA, and a few others), and EK, the most likely company to make waterblocks for any of the other non-reference versions from MSI, or any of the others, their site still says for all of them: "Sorry, we have no plans to make any waterblocks for this".
> 
> If you know that you never will want to watercool your GPU(s). then you can take this post with a grain of salt, but just thought it would be good info to consider for anyone considering buying a card but hadn't decided on which one yet.


----------



## Kitarist

So is the Gigabyte with metal housing the limited edition?


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Thanks a lot for answering, pal.
> I have a modest Cooler Master K380, with only 1 frontal fan. I know that the biggest mistake I made was cutting corners on the case. But now it's done and I don't even have a spare penny anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what you told me, temps won't be an issue, but what about the dust? Do some antistatic brush and a portable mini vacuum do the trick?
> Thanks.


Your case is good, the problem is your PSU. With so many cables in front of the front intake fan, you get so much resistance that it really isnt helping you much. A fan on the side window which will blow air directly on your gpu will really help. Also make sure your psu fan is facing downwards since it is an intake fan.


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Your case is good, the problem is your PSU. With so many cables in front of the front intake fan, you get so much resistance that it really isnt helping you much. A fan on the side window which will blow air directly on your gpu will really help. Also make sure your psu fan is facing downwards since it is an intake fan.


Thanks for the reply.
Yeah, this PSU is an electric octopus!! Its cables are so huge they almost didn't allow me to close the case. What to say about letting the air flow or installing a fan in front of it.
Oh, boy, and this GPU temp issue is the only I'm having. Because CPU is an ice cube, never going beyond 60°C, no matter what and for how long I play, or if I recode tons of videos. Motherboard is awesome, too. What pisses me off is that some games don't overheat the toy. As I mentioned early, Black Ops is a good example. I just finished a 1,5 hour non stop, and GPU maxed at 63°C (CPU 57°C!!). The equally old Left for Dead 2, on the other hand... yeah, I know that an horde of zombies means a lot of calculation.
Have a good one.


----------



## melodystyle2003

56 owners from 15 of July until now. Lots of stories, informations, o/c squeezes have been posted in 3 months. Arent we a very good family or not?








I can surely say, its one of the best purchases i ever made, in terms of performance/price ratio with decent gaming performance.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Yeah, this PSU is an electric octopus!! Its cables are so huge they almost didn't allow me to close the case. What to say about letting the air flow or installing a fan in front of it.
> Oh, boy, and this GPU temp issue is the only I'm having. Because CPU is an ice cube, never going beyond 60°C, no matter what and for how long I play, or if I recode tons of videos. Motherboard is awesome, too. What pisses me off is that some games don't overheat the toy. As I mentioned early, Black Ops is a good example. I just finished a 1,5 hour non stop, and GPU maxed at 63°C (CPU 57°C!!). The equally old Left for Dead 2, on the other hand... yeah, I know that an horde of zombies means a lot of calculation.
> Have a good one.


for the sake of anyone that wants a little confidence with cable management!

The very 1st time i ever managed cables is in the following Vid:

(jump to 2:45, to see messy cables transcend to as clean as can be, airflow-wise.







)
(jump to 5:15, to see the clean cable management process and How To.)
(jump to 7:30, to see the final product. with all cables cleaned-up inside and outside the case.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Note:
at 2:45, a fresh OS is installed and the New PC boots fine. So cables are not important, yet. Just seconds later in the vid, i put in a different PSU and managed the cables for the 1st time ever; so to have a cool environment for as long as i used the case. which is still currently being used.







the time and effort has been well worth it. i'll brag and say i did an AOK job with just my own intuition. and if i can, anyone can!


----------



## Steafun

Hi lads , I've been around like 3 months. But I just logged in as a member to ocn. I bought my Gigabyte GTX 760OC Rev2 1 month ago.
This is my most stable GPU oc , tested it in furmark 30min , far cry 1 hour , valley and heaven.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I hope I'll be welcomed to this family.









Edit : I would like to tell my ASIC is 80.8% and I think voltage is locked by Gigabyte.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Steafun good score and welcome to this club [[]]


----------



## Steafun

Thank you very much CyGnus. I would like to know what is the update with locked voltages on these cards. I've seen a review in a website ( I can send the link if it's okay.) They have the very same card with me Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Version 2GB Rev 2 . They could add +12mV to card. But I can't. Even I can see the voltage unlocked at latest beta of MSI Afterburner but still when I change the slider's position nothing happens in reality. Just for visuality.

I know it's kinda odd since I'm new member asking a lot of questions but I really appreciate any help


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well if you push the slider all the way you will get the +12mv try it and check the voltage with GPU-Z


----------



## Steafun

That's my point excatly. I can push the slider +12mV but GPU-Z still says it's 1.2000V. This is really confusing. If it's locked why can I move the slider for +12mV


----------



## [CyGnus]

weird what is your bios version? Mine is 80.04.BF.00.1D


----------



## Steafun

Same as yours. Well I hope someone knows the reason. Cuz' I can push to 1320mhz but in every minute some random tiny artifact shows up so I that little voltage can help me maybe.


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is only important (if so) for benching to play games just use 1300 or 1250 is enough


----------



## Steafun

Well , Thanks for the heads up. You know that greed in overclocking times







anyway I guess I'll take your advice. I'll stay at this until something safe comes out for that.

Really thanks for the replies though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Glad to help


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> That's my point excatly. I can push the slider +12mV but GPU-Z still says it's 1.2000V. This is really confusing. If it's locked why can I move the slider for +12mV


Ive got a rev2 card just like that 'cept it wont do any more that 1280 / 1293 @ 1.2v with slider up to 1,212 .Its a 2nd rev , rev2 card slightly different packaging to the other rev2 & rev1 ( Blue PCB ) cards


----------



## Steafun

Well, I got that metallic cover on my GPU. My vendor said this is rev 2.0, still though I started to think that +12mV won't do anything good...

I get it now. Mine is blue PCB maybe that's the problem.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Well, I got that metallic cover on my GPU. My vendor said this is rev 2.0, still though I started to think that +12mV won't do anything good...
> 
> I get it now. Mine is blue PCB maybe that's the problem.


Yours is a REV 1 a 680 board ive been lead to believe , ive got one as well ( I run tri sli ) it gets the extra juice and does 1320 - 1346
Ive got a giga 680 SOC its got a back plate so I couldn't get a peek for comparision













As you can see two very different pcb layouts


----------



## blaze2210

Wow, I literally just went through all 196 pages of this thread, but I did pick up some useful information on overclocking GPUs....







I'm running the Gaming Edition MSI 760 (since it perfectly matches my Z87-GD65 Gaming mobo), and am waiting on my 2nd 760 to arrive.









I've been messing with the settings in Afterburner and I can get settings that are perfectly stable in Furmark (using the settings on the 1st page of this thread) and am having an issue with figuring out what the relationship between the Core Voltage, Power Limit, and Core/Memory Clock settings is. So far, I've pretty much been semi-randomly messing with settings and testing.

The issue is that I can find settings that are stable through Furmark, but utterly fail when I try to run Valley. Since there's no sort of error message that pops up, I'm having a hard time figuring out what needs to be changed and when.

Sorry for the semi-lengthy first post. To make up for it, here are a couple of pics to look at:


----------



## Steafun

Well. I never trust Furmark nor Valley. Since I can run them both stable at 1320/1955 like 2-3 hours. (On extreme HD) But when I run Far Cry 3 I see artifacts. I know it's not the worst artifact in the world ( some random vertical black stick shows up every 1 or 2 minute for 0.5 sec) still though it means overclock is not stable enough. When I push back to 1306/1900 Far Cry 3 runs smooth as butter. So I believe overclocking is a long term on my aspect if you want a stable one. When I overclock I test it all day long. I do my normal things in dekstop (running games , surfing on net , watching vids etc.) If nothing happens in 1 day to 3 days I say I'm stable. Since my pc runs 10 hours for a day it becomes easy to do. Hope you get my point









BTW nice case you got there. I'll post mine as a too long didn't read defender









Here it is. Sorry about the quality though... my camera's battery was empty so I couldn't take photo with it.


----------



## zodiark24




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*


Nice
Tell us how it performs ?


----------



## zodiark24

I sure will when I get a new psu and motherboard


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi guys, as you know BF4 is coming out... and the requirements for graphics is 4GB.

will a dual SLI gtx 760 2GB run it smoothly?

knowing that the vram is just 2GB, but in SLI?

and even though you have 2 cards the game will only read it as 2GB.


----------



## Steafun

Both of cards does the same memory job so you will still have 2gb when you go for a SLI. Cards need to mirror the information.

Edit : BTW Battlefield 4 asks for 2.500mb graphic card memory which could lead us with something called : view distance... So you won't need 2.5 or more memory still at least it won't cover the price difference. "IMHO"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> I sure will when I get a new psu and motherboard


And that will be ...........


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> I sure will when I get a new psu and motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> And that will be ...........
Click to expand...


----------



## zodiark24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Hopefully before by the end of next week


----------



## malmental

LOL...
that was more a jib @ HOMECINEMA-PC..


----------



## Stay Puft

Incase anyone is in the market for a 760. The HAWKs are back in stock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127750&Tpk=GTX%20760%20Hawk


----------



## blaze2210

Look what I came home to:


I'm not patient enough to take very many pics along the way:



Finally able to use the SLI bridge that came with my motherboard!!


----------



## malmental

blaze2210 - you need a SSD before I can take your rig seriously..


----------



## zodiark24




----------



## [CyGnus]

zodiark24 you have some serious cable management to do there..


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not patient enough to take very many pics along the way:


The 3 MSI: Card - Mobo - Card align beautifully.


----------



## zodiark24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> zodiark24 you have some serious cable management to do there..


Yep


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> Yep


It's okay, I know that feel











inb4 I'm banned for computer abuse


----------



## Steafun

Has anyone ever tried the new Nvidia driver? 327.23 if so what about the valley and heaven?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have this morning and its better compared to 326.80, a bit more in 3dmark and + 1fp in metro LL benchmark. Just did those quick tests to see if it was a keeper


----------



## Steafun

I'm going to do some valley and heaven then. Almost downloaded.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> It's okay, I know that feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 I'm banned for computer abuse


You should see mine :/


----------



## blaze2210

I can't justify the pricing on those yet....I actually store things on my PC....Once the price of the 900gb+ SSDs gets quite a bit below $600, then I'll consider it....My loading and boot-up times are pretty quick at 4.6ghz....


----------



## [CyGnus]

blaze2210 you think they are fast until you try a SSD


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can't justify the pricing on those yet....I actually store things on my PC....Once the price of the 900gb+ SSDs gets quite a bit below $600, then I'll consider it....My loading and boot-up times are pretty quick at 4.6ghz....


What about 1tb for $30 more?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E3W16OU


----------



## Steafun

Well +0.1 FPS in Valley hahahaha... I believe my overclock became unstable with the new driver dunno why







I started to see artifacts a lot much like 2 artifacts in 2 minutes. It was like 1 artifact in 2 minute. I guess I'll be staying on this one since OC doesn't mean anything for now. Except Crysis 3 , Metro LL ... since I do not like to play them I'll be fine


----------



## blaze2210

I know SSDs are fast, but the gb/$ ratio is ridiculous....A 3-4tb HDD is like 100-150, whereas a 128GB SSD can go for the same price....speed doesn't matter that much to me....I'll keep waiting for the prices to drop...


----------



## KenLautner

I am on the new 327.23 drivers and they are more stable at the least. I was having BSOD's earlier but no BSOD since morning. If they didn't solve the BSOD then atleast reduced their occuring.
I'll benchmark soon and compare to previous drivers.


----------



## blaze2210

I installed the new drivers last night, and so far everything's been stable, even with SLI....I did a couple of Valley runs, but got really tired of benchmarking - Arkham City is quite a bit more fun than Valley....


----------



## Steafun

Blaze what are your clocks? my 1320/1950 started some random artifacts in games. I'll returned them to 1306-1900 so far so good. But still I'm so greedy...

BTW people I have a question. Can company understand that I overclocked my card further than their specs while it's already factory overclocked. I mean without Voltage increase if my gpu dies can they understand it?


----------



## MxS8

Hello everyone! I am a happy owner of great videocards *MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming Edition*
I want to try to overclock her. Waht are max and most stabile setings for MSI Afterburner?
Thx!

///
Data:
GeForce GTX 760 / GK104
327.23
BIOS : 80.04.bf.00.30
VEN_10DE&DEV_1187&SUBSYS_28471462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
///


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxS8*
> 
> Hello everyone! I am a happy owner of great videocards *MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming Edition*
> I want to try to overclock her. Waht are max and most stabile setings for MSI Afterburner?
> Thx!
> 
> ///
> Data:
> GeForce GTX 760 / GK104
> 327.23
> BIOS : 80.04.bf.00.30
> VEN_10DE&DEV_1187&SUBSYS_28471462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> ///


just go to melodystyle2003's initial post #1 and do wat he says.
Quote:


> *melodystyle2003's initial post #1*
> 
> OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760
> The first you have to do is to download Furmark 1.11.0.
> After installing it, run a 400 x 300 window ( i found out that this size and anti-aliasing settings are closest to real max stress gpu have to deal in gaming) with 8MSAA and check what your GPU can boost in stock clocks. Use the GPU-Z to monitor the realtime max boost clocks (in my case, boost 2.0 is 1215-1137=78Mhz (6*13Mhz)).
> 
> Now with the help of MSI Afterburner (latest beta suggested) or EVGA precision tools you can overclock the core or the memories.
> In order to find your GPU's max OC potentials, set fan speed to its max, and perform 5' furmark burn-in tests for each step of core or memory overclock you have applied.
> E.g.
> Set core Voltage to +12mV (max voltage our GPU can get).
> Set power limit to 110-115% (so the temp limit will be over 85-90°C).
> Set Core clock +13Mhz and memory clock leave it at its stock clocks.
> Perform this +13Mhz core clock steps until GPU can not pass a 5' furmark burn-in test. Set core clock back to the last stable +13Mhz step you have applied.
> Overclock the memory clock with steps of +50Mhz.
> Do this for as long times needed until furmark burn-in test can not be completed.
> Set Memory clocks to latest furmark passed clocks.
> 
> Now run a unigine valley or heaven benchmark for two times in benchmark mode, repeat the second benchmark loop immediately after first finishes.
> IF your GPU can finish these unigine bench tests, congratulations you have found the MAX stable oc of your gpu! If not set core clock frequency one step back (-13Mhz) and try again. Repeat this step until you can pass the benchmark twice without problem.
> You may now set fan speed accordingly if you like.
> 
> OFC i am not responsible if something goes wrong with your GPU, your PC, your life or anything else biggrin.gif


----------



## Junk87

I just got this card today. Is it normal for clock speeds to bounce all over the place during gaming?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junk87*
> 
> I just got this card today. Is it normal for clock speeds to bounce all over the place during gaming?


yep. it's all about green these days.









but go ahead and describe a little more specifically. so ppl can determine if it is absolutely aok.

Edit 1: and wat driver version do u have installed? are u running stock speeds?


----------



## Junk87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yep. it's all about green these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but go ahead and describe a little more specifically. so ppl can determine if it is absolutely aok.
> 
> Edit 1: and wat driver version do u have installed? are u running stock speeds?


The latest driver from yesterday. And its running stock speeds for the card I got, which was the overclocked Gigabyte Windforce version.

Temps are fine. I was running a game in window mode so i could watch the clock speeds and it was jumping from 700-1200. Memory was sitting at 3005 or something, not sure if that is normal or not.

The strange part was underclocking itself to 700 during the most intensive part of the game.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junk87*
> 
> The latest driver from yesterday. And its running stock speeds for the card I got, which was the overclocked Gigabyte Windforce version.
> 
> Temps are fine. I was running a game in window mode so i could watch the clock speeds and it was jumping from 700-1200. Memory was sitting at 3005 or something, not sure if that is normal or not.
> 
> The strange part was underclocking itself to 700 during the most intensive part of the game.


sounds aok.







i bet u have a powerful PC.

which games? if i have it i'll try it.


----------



## Junk87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> sounds aok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet u have a powerful PC.
> 
> which games? if i have it i'll try it.


I was running a game called Tera and running around the main capital city which is full of people to render.

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I have noticed a large performance increase over my last GPU, I was just wondering whether the clock jumping was normal.


----------



## Steafun

I have a question. Can company understand that I overclocked my card further than their specs while it's already factory overclocked. I mean without Voltage increase if my gpu dies can they understand it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodiark24*
> 
> Hopefully before by the end of next week


Good









Get her up and running and post your results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> LOL...
> that was more a jib @ HOMECINEMA-PC..


I'll jib YOU









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> blaze2210 you think they are fast until you try a SSD


Hey man








Damn straight
One of the best single performance upgrades you can do that's not complicated


----------



## zodiark24




----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> I have a question. Can company understand that I overclocked my card further than their specs while it's already factory overclocked. I mean without Voltage increase if my gpu dies can they understand it?


wat u mean is wether or not there is anything like an Airplane's little black box that can tell them exactly step by step wat happened before the card fried.









and well, if they wanted to they could have by now. something like that.

but hey, wat just happened to the new iPhone's finger print reader was that a contest was started with the winner being the first to mimic a fingerprint and successfully hak the phone associated to said fingerprint. and so, if a video card had a black box like thing, ppl would immediately hak it so that u could reset it, right?









plus, wat's up with the software for OCing that is included with video cards?

isn't it a lot like buying a car and being given the tools to juice up the engine?

imo, u can OC and Benchmark responsibly.

but say u don't OC and instead play a super resource intensive video game and just play the hek out of it for hours and hours. and say it was without the knowledge to OC? well, ur more likely to have a card go bad. for example, if u know how to OC then u know how to properly monitor the temps. and like, adjust the fan speeds, etc. sure enough, the only video card i ever had to RMA was the result of not OCing. and instead, having played a super resource intensive video game(s) until the card died. IF, i'd known how to OC, i would have adjusted the fan speeds and the card would have never fried.


----------



## blaze2210

Currently, I'm working with the following:

Core Voltage = +12 mV
Power Limit = 130%
Core Clock = +175
Memory Clock = +800


So far, it's been stable....I ran Valley a couple times, and played some Arkham City and Saints Row IV with no crashes. Also, I'm using a fan curve that I "borrowed" from a fellow member of the 760 club:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Hey man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight
> One of the best single performance upgrades you can do that's not complicated


Once I find one that has a suitable amount of space, and doesn't have an insane pricetag, I'll go for it. Several hundred dollars is not worth it at this point. I randomly play too many different games to fully utilize the speed.


----------



## [CyGnus]

blaze2210 my power limit only goes to 110% what did you do to have 130%?


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Currently, I'm working with the following:


Can you send a picture of GPU-Z? I wonder what are the clocks.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

[CyGnus] mine goes only to 105%







. Using afterburner 3.0.0 beta 15 and the 327.33 driver but with previous drivers i couldn't go above 105%


----------



## blaze2210

I don't believe I did anything special to get the power to 130%, just selected to unlock voltage control in the Afterburner settings. I tried unlocking the limits, but I couldn't get the config file to save....I can post a shot of GPU-Z when I get back from work.


----------



## Steafun

Thanks Blaze. BTW I'm stable at 1320/1950 again. Kaspersky was the issue I think. I really really want to know what this capable of with +12mV... I mean without it is already at 1320/1950 what can you expect from this card more?

This is first run on Valley with those clocks. 4.2GHZ i5 4670K also affects. I don't believe 4.6 would help me more except 0.1-2.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Anybody here with a GTX760 MSI Hawk or Game Edition can upload the bios please?


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Anybody here with a GTX760 MSI Hawk or Game Edition can upload the bios please?


Hey CyGnus can I get information about these GPU bioses. Can MSI Hawk bios unlock my voltage lock on Gigabyte? How those things work actually? I'm kinda newbie , BTW Flashing bios with another company's card bios is risky? I know flashing is always risky but how much? BTW I believe flashing also voids warranty?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Some guys have better overclock with those bios so i guess its worth a try if i dont like the result i flash back to my original bios








I guess you void the warranty if you do this


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Hey CyGnus can I get information about these GPU bioses. Can MSI Hawk bios unlock my voltage lock on Gigabyte? How those things work actually? I'm kinda newbie , BTW Flashing bios with another company's card bios is risky? I know flashing is always risky but how much? BTW I believe flashing also voids warranty?


i want to know too.

i've been researching a lot. and right now i'm researching it.

if u watch the following vid and go to the youtube page click on the show more button and read wat exactly he's addressing; because it includes GTX 760; it's a good start to understanding the whole process and addresses part of wat ur asking.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











imo, it's not worth the risk if u've never done anything like it before. u can already OC the GPU 200+ MHz over stock speeds no prob. and u can already OC the vRAM 600+ MHz over stock no prob. the performance/ cost is as good as needed. imo, just wait for the 800 series in 2014. they will rip apart anything. Even the mid line cards will be beyond belief.


----------



## Steafun

I've heard that MSI Hawk usually is the best overclocker in 760 family. So I would try that if there isn't any instant risk. Like burning your gpu immediately after you flash that bios or your card won't work. Since flashing bios is understandable by services. lol why I'm this greedy about overclocking







I mean what does that make a difference if you run a game with 60fps and 63 fps


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Anybody here with a GTX760 MSI Hawk or Game Edition can upload the bios please?


Hawk is uploaded already by a user. HOMECINEMA abuses it








Cant find his post atm, so i ll reupload it here.

HAWKLN2.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Steafun

Butterflies in my stomach







I don't know I'll be watching if someone does this and gets good result.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hawk is uploaded already by a user. HOMECINEMA abuses it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant find his post atm, so i ll reupload it here.
> 
> HAWKLN2.zip 58k .zip file


i forgot he was using that.

how much additional voltage does he get as a result?

should'nt i be able to use the MSI 4GB's bios?

and should it give me as much additional voltage as wat HOMECINEMA is getting?

i know i've been preaching against flashing but my temps are so awesome cool i just can't not want to flash.









tytyty









Edit 1: MSI won't be putting out a 4GB version of the Hawk. Therefore i should have asked whether or not i can flash the Hawk bios to my card even though my card has 4GB vRAM?

tytyty


----------



## [CyGnus]

LN2 bios is giving me problems if i enable SLI all apps games benchmarks dont run but with one card is fine now i cant flash back my stock bios dont know why....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> LN2 bios is giving me problems if i enable SLI all apps games benchmarks dont run but with one card is fine now i cant flash back my stock bios dont know why....


uninstalled and re-installed ur vid drivers yet?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> LN2 bios is giving me problems if i enable SLI all apps games benchmarks dont run but with one card is fine now i cant flash back my stock bios dont know why....


Change bios? uninstall video drivers, restart, reinstall, restart.

To flash stock bios back: nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom, then yes and yes.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alright everything is sorted now i had to do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i0 bios.rom and i1 for the 2nd card and it flashed ok.
But its weird why i could not run anything in SLI with LN2 bios...

What bios version do you guys have with the Gigabyte rev 2.0?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Alright everything is sorted now i had to do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i0 bios.rom and i1 for the 2nd card and it flashed ok.
> But its weird why i could not run anything in SLI with LN2 bios...
> 
> What bios version do you guys have with the Gigabyte rev 2.0?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hawk is uploaded already by a user. HOMECINEMA abuses it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant find his post atm, so i ll reupload it here.
> 
> HAWKLN2.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Darkmanure

I have an MSI Gaming 760 GTX OC version. Is it possible to improve overclocking with that Hawk Bios? I'm running into limitations at 140+ Core clock because the driver crashes on anything higher.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmanure*
> 
> I have an MSI Gaming 760 GTX OC version. Is it possible to improve overclocking with that Hawk Bios? I'm running into limitations at 140+ Core clock because the driver crashes on anything higher.


if HOMECINEMA can flash it to his Gigabyte rev 2.0, i bet u can np. but wait for others here to reply and confirm it.

and i was researching on the MSI forums 2day and that is definitely a place to confirm it would be safe.


----------



## Darkmanure

Thanks for the swift reply. I guess it's better to be safe then sorry. I wonder which benchmark program I should test my overclock settings in. The Valley or Heaven? Heaven crashes me a lot more so I'm guessing it'll be better to test out stability.


----------



## Steafun

Here is my stock gigabyte bios. In case someone wants it.

Gigabyte WF BIOS.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## [CyGnus]

Steafun thanks


----------



## Steafun

Não há problema







BTW I would like to know about flashing bios CyGnus. I know how can I do that. If I do what kind of problem can occur? Also If my cards go crazy will I have a chance to revert bios back to gigabyte's?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yes you can revert back i just did it and my conclusion is this: If its not broken dont fix it. LN2 bios is garbage so you are better off with the gigabyte stock bios


----------



## Steafun

Well , I can't change the voltage... it's kinda locked. I though that Hawk bios would allow me to increase voltage. I'm running at 60C it's not that hot for valley nor gaming. I'm so confused.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try it and see if it works here it gave me +12mv and +111power limit but i could not SLI only single card so maybe its worth a try for you.

Let me know if you know how to work with Nvflash


----------



## Steafun

I watched a tutorial about nvflash but I'm kinda scared







there is always a chance to revert back right? RMA is my only hope. Just bought the card. Any warranty void will be my hell









I have haswell which comes with onboard graphics. So I can use my pc without my card I believe I can flash my card back if something happens to it. If my card totaly brokes can I still manage to change bios to default? cuz in RMA they would understand it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My advice to you is stick with your bios. If you want to risk it i will also help you let me know what you want to do


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hawk is uploaded already by a user. HOMECINEMA abuses it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant find his post atm, so i ll reupload it here.
> 
> HAWKLN2.zip 58k .zip file


LoooL yes i gave it a right flogging









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i forgot he was using that.
> 
> how much additional voltage does he get as a result?
> 
> should'nt i be able to use the MSI 4GB's bios?
> 
> and should it give me as much additional voltage as wat HOMECINEMA is getting?
> 
> i know i've been preaching against flashing but my temps are so awesome cool i just can't not want to flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tytyty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: MSI won't be putting out a 4GB version of the Hawk. Therefore i should have asked whether or not i can flash the Hawk bios to my card even though my card has 4GB vRAM?
> 
> tytyty


No extra volts other than the .12mv
Unless you run cards with the right voltage chip 1.212v is all your gonna get









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> LN2 bios is giving me problems if i enable SLI all apps games benchmarks dont run but with one card is fine now i cant flash back my stock bios dont know why....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Alright everything is sorted now i had to do nvflash -4 -5 -6 i0 bios.rom and i1 for the 2nd card and it flashed ok.
> But its weird why i could not run anything in SLI with LN2 bios...
> 
> What bios version do you guys have with the Gigabyte rev 2.0?
Click to expand...

That's what went on with my experiment . Flashed all three cards and not one benchie or game would work ? CRAP








But one card different story extra 13mhz ( 1359 ) and mem came in 30mhz less ( 3830 ) . Got a few personal bests with that good 760 and LN2 bios
If you wanna run 2 or more cards LN2 bios is not for you . If your card does 1280 don't expect any more than 13mhz if that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmanure*
> 
> I have an MSI Gaming 760 GTX OC version. Is it possible to improve overclocking with that Hawk Bios? I'm running into limitations at 140+ Core clock because the driver crashes on anything higher.


Depends on your card to begin with . If your drivers crashing wind back the core 13mhz


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC yeah i have my stock bios on them i can do 1346/3719 so i guess its pretty good already it was worth the try though lol


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> My advice to you is stick with your bios. If you want to risk it i will also help you let me know what you want to do


I'll take your advice than. Thanks for being so helpful







I really appreciate it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

No problem


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC yeah i have my stock bios on them i can do 1346/3719 so i guess its pretty good already it was worth the try though lol


You've got a good pair there








Ive only got one good one 1346 / 3880 the first rev2 I got , rev1 1333 / 3680 , 2nd rev2 1280 / 3550








So do I go on the hunt for a new hawk maybe ? or 4930k ? or 16gbs of CL10 2400 Ripjaws Z's ?
Any one of those will up my benchmark scores ......... on paper


----------



## blaze2210

I just got home, I changed up my SLI settings (turned off Surround). Here's a GPU-Z screen for ya....


While streesed, the core apparently jumps to 1306 with these settings....


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> You've got a good pair there thumb.gif


Yup, nice looking at a good pair like that!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got a good pair there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive only got one good one 1346 / 3880 the first rev2 I got , rev1 1333 / 3680 , 2nd rev2 1280 / 3550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I go on the hunt for a new hawk maybe ? or 4930k ? or 16gbs of CL10 2400 Ripjaws Z's ?
> Any one of those will up my benchmark scores ......... on paper


A 4930K is spending money no real gain over the 3930k it even may overclock worse though the IPC is vastly improved all ends up to silicon lottery once again








The DDR3 has little impact to final score. A new 760 that overclocks like your best rev 2 would give the best performance overall if its a good ocer...

I am happy with my card's though i think they can do better i am still trying a few bios for them


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I've changed my mind







I need that extra 12mV

Edit: I flashed successfully , It is now offical that I use MSI Hawk bios let's try voltage now damn BUTTERFLIES









Edit 2 : Total disaster. Card still runs 1.2000V max







, flashing was a waste of time for me I think the card has the problem. It won't take that extra 12mV just because I want it to









Edit 3 : Well flashed back to original bios. Runs fine no problem so far. Worthless risk







At least I expected that +12mV extra voltage so far... LoL I'm so mad and sad.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> I've changed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need that extra 12mV
> 
> Edit: I flashed successfully , It is now offical that I use MSI Hawk bios let's try voltage now damn BUTTERFLIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2 : Total disaster. Card still runs 1.2000V max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , flashing was a waste of time for me I think the card has the problem. It won't take that extra 12mV just because I want it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 3 : Well flashed back to original bios. Runs fine no problem so far. Worthless risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I expected that +12mV extra voltage so far... LoL I'm so mad and sad.


that suks!









there's got to be an answer. it's not right. on both of my cards i get the full 1.212v with msi AB or any utility.

i switched to using only Gigabyte MOBOs five years ago and have been as satisfied with their support forum as anything ever.

even though i've only used Gigabyte's support forum for MOBOs, i bet u can get as good help there with a Vid card too.

Try posting ur problem on Gigabyte's support forum HERE.

GL


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Try posting ur problem on Gigabyte's support forum HERE.
> 
> GL


Thanks mate. I really apperciate the link help. I'll discuss this with Gigabyte. I purchased the OC version of the card. I don't believe that's the reason since I saw a review about this Factory OC'ed card while they can increase the voltage I have the very same card I can't.

Let's roll for Gigabyte support


----------



## wendigo4700

Am I the only GTX 760 owner, that doesnt overclock it past the factory speeds, and just keeping it at default speeds?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Am I the only GTX 760 owner, that doesnt overclock it past the factory speeds, and just keeping it at default speeds?


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## wendigo4700

I Just dont see the need at all. If I would see the frames getting killed one day, I might going into it.

Messing around overclocking CPU, is something else. Because the jump when overclocking the gfx, is very small compared.


----------



## Steafun

36fps to 48 fps is not small I think. Overclock is a good thing. You can use your card at full potential. I'm not gonna use this gfx like 8 years. Still I think card can run without voltage increase 8 years with overclock. I'm gonna buy gtx 860 if it stays at good price/performance. but thats another story OC is for fun getting pushing voltage for 0.1 fps in games is just greed but I love it since I'm not hurting anyone.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I Just dont see the need at all. If I would see the frames getting killed one day, I might going into it.
> 
> Messing around overclocking CPU, is something else. Because the jump when overclocking the gfx, is very small compared.


it should be against the law to NOT to go GTX760-SLI! freaking TITAN performance for $500 is just insanely SIK!









as far as OCing goes, i only insist that ppl adjust their fan speeds. @stock/ all defaults fan speeds are never high enough.

how it can be that way, i simply can't fathom.

imo, there will always be a small minority of semi-popular games that will cause ur video card(s) to overheat with default fan speeds. and the majority of games, if played for hours on end, can cause ur card(s) to be so much hotter; than with a slight fan speed adjustment; that it actually shortens the life of the card(s).


----------



## wendigo4700

My fans tweaks on my MSI GTX 760, does not allow for any SLI mode. It's too bulky. Or maybe not. I'm not 100% sure.

I guess I could overclock it a little bit. And see how far I can really push it, when the fans only spins at 820RPM under load. Which also further increases the GPU temperature.

Whats a *decent* overclock for GTX 760?


----------



## Steafun

Below 1200 is ehh ok!
1200-1300 is decent
Above 1300 is great!

Talking about GPU MHZ

About Memory

1500-1650 ehh.
1650-1800 decent
+1800 great!


----------



## wendigo4700

thanks. Do I really have to use furmark, to test for instability? Or will heaven benchmark 4.0 be enough?
And do I need to put a checkmark in MSI afterburner "unlock voltage control"?

Think I'll try 1200Mhz on GPU and 1650MHz on memory, *as a start*.

btw my MSI afterburner looks like this here, how come?
http://imageshack.us/f/43/uyov.jpg/


----------



## derfer

Furmark has been useless for years. Misses errors and tends to get throttled by drivers. It's just not good for modern gpus. Heaven will work if you run it for at least 4 hours, but playing Crysis (any of them) for 2+ hours will work faster and be more entertaining.


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> thanks. Do I really have to use furmark, to test for instability? Or will heaven benchmark 4.0 be enough?
> And do I need to put a checkmark in MSI afterburner "unlock voltage control"?
> 
> Think I'll try 1200Mhz on GPU and 1650MHz on memory, *as a start*.
> 
> btw my MSI afterburner looks like this here, how come?
> http://imageshack.us/f/43/uyov.jpg/


Try FarCry 3 hahaha the most crazy game ever about overclocking. I can get stable anywhere including heaven , valley for hours. But in this game I see artifacts. Of course when I drop my overclock little bit I see no artifact. So it means game is a overclocker hunter







try it. I think if you stable in FarCry 3 (only for core mhz) then test your memory with Euro Truck Simulator 2. If those works for hours without crash , artifacts , freeze. Then you good to go.

This is what I do ofc. I still use unigine heaven and valley but I do not trust them







Gaming is what overclock is for. So testing those settings on game will be more fun like derfer said and will be more accurate.









IMPORTANT EDIT! I was talking about GPU core in games with GPU Boost 2.0 Do not set your mhz by GPU-Z. If you wanna set clocks by looking GPU-Z you may harm your gpu by going too far immediately. Best you'll see 1200mhz which is a great point (In Gpu-Z) . Refence card got 980mhz +200 is the most likely card can get. So try 15 mhz increase but start from 1050

My point is when you see your clock 1160 in Gpu-z your actual clock in game is over 1280 so be careful with them.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Try FarCry 3 hahaha the most crazy game ever about overclocking. I can get stable anywhere including heaven , valley for hours. But in this game I see artifacts. Of course when I drop my overclock little bit I see no artifact. So it means game is a overclocker hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try it.


I completely second that! Far Cry 3 is certainly a good way to test out an overclock. I was also using the "Iceberg Lounge" challenge map on Arkham City.

Out of curiosity, how many people in here are using triple monitor Surround with their overclocks?


----------



## revengeyo

I overclocked my gtx 760 TF with power limit to 145% and voltage +12% to
core 1150

weird thing is when i try with power limit 100% and voltage 0% (default settings), the oc remain stable.
strange isnt it?

How can this be that the oc will not go any higher also when i put more voltage to the card?
When i put 10mhz more the card will crash within 30 min no matter what is do.
This makes me sad.


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> I overclocked my gtx 760 TF with power limit to 145% and voltage +12% to
> core 1150
> 
> weird thing is when i try with power limit 100% and voltage 0% (default settings), the oc remain stable.
> strange isnt it?
> 
> How can this be that the oc will not go any higher also when i put more voltage to the card?
> When i put 10mhz more the card will crash within 30 min no matter what is do.
> This makes me sad.


Welcome to suck bro









I believe you are just moving the slider. I can move the slider but actual voltage doesn't change a bit. Stuck at 1.2000V so you should check your voltage with GPU-Z when card is on load OFC! I belive we have the same issue , hell I even flashed my card bios







nothing changed the GPU just don't want that extra voltage -_- (If you don't have it , it's free just google it)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> A 4930K is spending money no real gain over the 3930k it even may overclock worse though the IPC is vastly improved all ends up to silicon lottery once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DDR3 has little impact to final score. A new 760 that overclocks like your best rev 2 would give the best performance overall if its a good ocer...
> 
> I am happy with my card's though i think they can do better i am still trying a few bios for them


Yes you did well , both must be from the same consignment your seller received








A 5ghz 3930k performance is roughly the same as a 4930k clocked at 4850ghz ...... and I haven't seen too many vals at that speed or any stable ones for that matter
Ram well yeah mine will do 2700 on 3820 and 2400 @ 5gigs on 3930k so no don't really need to get new ones
BUT cause I bench on Hwbot for OCN ( and for me of cause







) any increase however slight , is what I need to beat my score im up for it








Yep im gonna get a Hawk tomorrow and do some dual and single benchies when I get back to the mancave
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it should be against the law to NOT to go GTX760-SLI! freaking TITAN performance for $500 is just insanely SIK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " SNIP "


Yeah its pretty cool when you look at it from that perspective


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

To answer wendigo4700 question from the previous page.
I don't OC my asus cuz i get high temps even with custom fan curve with the factory OC.
Also about the scale Steafun mentioned above, i'm in the Ehh region for core and memory mhz. Getting 50 more mhz and frying my gpu is not worth it.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Try FarCry 3 hahaha the most crazy game ever about overclocking. I can get stable anywhere including heaven , valley for hours. But in this game I see artifacts. Of course when I drop my overclock little bit I see no artifact. So it means game is a overclocker hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try it. I think if you stable in FarCry 3 (only for core mhz) then test your memory with Euro Truck Simulator 2. If those works for hours without crash , artifacts , freeze. Then you good to go.
> 
> This is what I do ofc. I still use unigine heaven and valley but I do not trust them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming is what overclock is for. So testing those settings on game will be more fun like derfer said and will be more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT EDIT! I was talking about GPU core in games with GPU Boost 2.0 Do not set your mhz by GPU-Z. If you wanna set clocks by looking GPU-Z you may harm your gpu by going too far immediately. Best you'll see 1200mhz which is a great point (In Gpu-Z) . Refence card got 980mhz +200 is the most likely card can get. So try 15 mhz increase but start from 1050
> 
> My point is when you see your clock 1160 in Gpu-z your actual clock in game is over 1280 so be careful with them.


I never heard or used GPU boost 2.0 before.
Do I have to use that pogram?

And what about my screenshot? If I'm suppose to overclock with the latest MSI afterburner beta?

I have crysis 1 and metra 2033. I think that should be enough, to test overclock stability?


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Welcome to suck bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are just moving the slider. I can move the slider but actual voltage doesn't change a bit. Stuck at 1.2000V so you should check your voltage with GPU-Z when card is on load OFC! I belive we have the same issue , hell I even flashed my card bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing changed the GPU just don't want that extra voltage -_- (If you don't have it , it's free just google it)


Hey i tought about adjusting the bios too.
So if i change to value of the voltage, it wont work???


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Hey i tought about adjusting the bios too.
> So if i change to value of the voltage, it wont work???


This what I meant. Some cards don't accept the voltage. Hell even if you have voltage unlocked. This is something I can't figure out. So I'll head to Gigabyte for that issue If I can get help I'll let you know







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> I never heard or used GPU boost 2.0 before.
> Do I have to use that pogram?
> 
> And what about my screenshot? If I'm suppose to overclock with the latest MSI afterburner beta?
> 
> I have crysis 1 and metra 2033. I think that should be enough, to test overclock stability?


It's a feature comes with new Nvidia GPUs. You don't need to do anything to enable it. It's already enabled. What I mean is when you set your actual clock (that you see in gpu-z) to 1200 it'll actually runs at 1333-1350 mhz with gpu boost 2.0 so what I recommended you check your ingame mhz with MSI Afterburner OSD in that way you'll see the clocks with gpu boost feature. If you are stable go for another 13mhz on the afterburner. I just adviced you to use FarCry 3 it doesn't like overclock much so if you are stable on it most likely you'll be stable at anywhere. BTW you can Crysis , or Metro 2033 but I never tried any one them so don't know how they will react to overclocked settings.


----------



## delavan

Running out of Vram?


----------



## wendigo4700

Why has nobody mention adaptive vsync?

Is it something you use, and or would recommend?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Why has nobody mention adaptive vsync?
> 
> Is it something you use, and or would recommend?


it works fantastically!

unbelievable invention. basically makes SLI with v-sinc enabled on the most resource intensive games possible.


----------



## wendigo4700

Alright, so let me see if I understand it correctly.

Nvidia control panel = adaptive vsync

ingame gaming vsync option = on or off?


----------



## MattGordon

ooooh look what came in the mail!







such a nice backplate


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> This what I meant. Some cards don't accept the voltage. Hell even if you have voltage unlocked. This is something I can't figure out. So I'll head to Gigabyte for that issue If I can get help I'll let you know


Tnx brother.
I wish i bought the HAWK version.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Alright, so let me see if I understand it correctly.
> 
> Nvidia control panel = adaptive vsync
> 
> ingame gaming vsync option = on or off?


Open NVCP and for the sake of being exact, and to be sure u have optimized driver settings, be sure u've got the following:

1. On the left, under "3D Settings", select "Adjust image settings with preview".

2. On the right, select "Use the advanced 3D image settings". Click the "Apply" button if it appears on lower right.

3. On the left, click on "Manage 3D settings". And, on the right, leave everything on the "Global Setting" Tab as is.

The "Restore" button (a little bit down and to the right and ) can be used if need be. It will ONLY reset the "Global Settings" Tab stuff to defaults just like after a fresh driver installation. Hitting the "Apply" button after "Restore" and "Yes" would need to be done, too.

Note: If u use the "Restore" button to reset the "Global Settings", ur "Adjust image settings with preview" option, WILL remain just as u set it in the 1st Step (above). So go ahead and use the "Restore" button if u ever changed anything on the "Global Setting" Tab. And that will insure that the "Use the advanced 3D image settings" is properly implemented. And it will thus reduce the likelihood of the nVidia driver(s) ever messing up, and or causing a conflict with ur games. The "Use the advanced 3D image settings" setting, seems to be a the most logical choice for Computer Gamers. And, in other words, using the "Use the advanced 3D image settings" becomes _ur Personal_, Global Settings.









4. Next to the "Global Setting" Tab, click on the "Program Settings" Tab.

5. Under "Select a program to customize" use the drop down menu to find the game u want to have Adaptive v-sync. And in the drop down menu, to the right of Vertical sync, select "Adaptive".

GL









Edit 1: it doesn't matter whether or not u have ur in-game settings V-sync option on or off. So don't worry about whether it is set in-game or bother launching the game to check. it doesn't matter. Because having Adaptive v-sync in the NVCP enabled, for that game, will always override that game's in-game setting and will result in the same video quality and performance.


----------



## Darkmanure

Dialed my clock down on MSI Gaming 760 GTX.

It's now 1145/1210 mhz boost for core, but boosts up to 1254 mhz on Heaven Benchmark.
1902 mhz for memory clock.

For some reason +600 mhz memory clock crashes or reverts back to default clocks on Heaven yet +800 mhz was stable.
Temps top out at 56c.


----------



## Imprezzion

It might appear stable but probably hits ECC pretty hard at +800. 1900Mhz is already quite a memory clock.


----------



## Darkmanure

I'll dial it down to 400 than.


----------



## MattGordon

Well I just woke up to see my PC on and it giving a Mobo error sound... It's the error code for a gpu









I'm going to try it out in a different PC tomorrow, but what if she's really dead suddenly?? Evga is good about these kind of things, right? ;_; she was so VERY young...

Edit:

I haven't even had her for a month (newegg invoice says 23rd, but I didn't get it till the 27th)

Not to mention I did 0 overclocking..

First time buying my own GPU and this happens. I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Darkmanure

Alright stable in Heaven in Extreme settings at +120 Core and +400 Memory. I'll just leave it alone now.


----------



## Imprezzion

Test it in a different PC first, and if it's really dead newegg or evga wil accept RMA without a doubt.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Test it in a different PC first, and if it's really dead newegg or evga wil accept RMA without a doubt.


Newegg won't allow RMA after 30 days of purchase date... which was yesterday. Is EVGA not the same?

What's really upsetting me is the fact it's not the day it arrived at my home. I'd still have time to RMA if that was the case.

I'll throw it into another PC, but atm I don't have a second working computer. Have to bring to my father's place tomorrow.

Seriously hoping it's just the mobo. I was meaning to upgrade anyways.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Tnx brother.
> I wish i bought the HAWK version.


Well I gots me one this arvo









I wish these were out before I gots the giga's but I knew not what path I wanted then ...but I do now









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 *1359 / 3902 51.9fps 2171*



















Shuold be interesting results on sli and tri


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Newegg won't allow RMA after 30 days of purchase date... which was yesterday. Is EVGA not the same?
> 
> What's really upsetting me is the fact it's not the day it arrived at my home. I'd still have time to RMA if that was the case.
> 
> I'll throw it into another PC, but atm I don't have a second working computer. Have to bring to my father's place tomorrow.
> 
> Seriously hoping it's just the mobo. I was meaning to upgrade anyways.


Then you can claim it directly at evga. It's one of th ebest, if not the best, manufacturer in terms of warranty and you should even have a 10 year limited warranty if you register the card.


----------



## MattGordon

Update on the dead 760.

Tried a different pci slot, bios still giving the gpu beep. Threw in my 4850 and it started, screen flashed for a few seconds and said no hard drives found. Starting to think it was more than my gpu... I have a surge protector so I don't know what the hell happened.

Edit:

4850 works fine, knocked the sata cable out when putting it in.

Guess I gotta go through evga now.

Edit #2:

Naigbor's 7950 works too.

Wish I knew why the 760 stopped working


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC very good


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC very good


Yep its a start a good one too









That's on standard bios with all the sliders on AB all the way 1.225 - 1.255vcore . Its got its own mem , gpu and PLL sliders too , cant wait to try the LN2 bios on the card it was made for









....... and best all my single , SLI and TRI scores / benchies









Like this ........

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1359 / 3780 P 10295


















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7209677

Cant wait to get all three cards back in









and

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1385 / 3780 7073










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/899038

this too

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1385 / 3780 3521










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/899002

So I will try the AB soft mod and see if I can gets some moar volts .


----------



## Steafun

Wat Da hell HOMECINEMA. How come you can increase the voltage that much ? lol I'm in shame I still run with 1.2000V







BTW my overclock became unstable after bios (Gigabyte F8) update seems like I'll stay at 1280/3500 , overclocking is done for me after this era. Kinda sad/mad ofc


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Wat Da hell HOMECINEMA. How come you can increase the voltage that much ? lol I'm in shame I still run with 1.2000V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my overclock became unstable after bios (Gigabyte F8) update seems like I'll stay at 1280/3500 , overclocking is done for me after this era. Kinda sad/mad ofc


run on a modded BIOS or use the MSI AB voltage tweak...


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> run on a modded BIOS or use the MSI AB voltage tweak...


I flashed my bios to Hawk bios. Still when I slide the slider and apply the new voltage card just doesn't get it. Stuck at 1.2000V I'm not sure it's about bios. Must be hardware issue. And I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well I gots me one this arvo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these were out before I gots the giga's but I knew not what path I wanted then ...but I do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 *1359 / 3902 51.9fps 2171*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuold be interesting results on sli and tri


man I have been out of it for a while, so you got a hawk now? cool. I had mine as high as 1397mhz in heaven but never got the scores you did, that is awesome! I dialed my down a bit for regular games so I dont kill it ;-) doesnt really make a difference in the games I play anyway. But yeah, think you can crack 2200 score?


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> man I have been out of it for a while, so you got a hawk now? cool. I had mine as high as 1397mhz in heaven but never got the scores you did, that is awesome! I dialed my down a bit for regular games so I dont kill it ;-) doesnt really make a difference in the games I play anyway. But yeah, think you can crack 2200 score?


This is because he's saying the real clocks while you're not. Heaven and Valley shows vay too much from your original clocks with GPU Boost 2.0 so incase you are telling the truth I gotta add this I think Homecinema using performance settings in the Nvidia. Difference is at least around 3 fps. Try it.

Edit :

BTW

The thing is MSI Hawk maybe overclocks better but the price is not same as reference. I got my Giga 760 for around 256 bucks. While Hawk is around 300... What makes 760 great is that you can get a 250bucks card and get 350-400 bucks card performance. But however you're right about that it would be amazing if you have cash to spend.


----------



## swnny

Hey everyone, just joined the club with my new Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB Windforce 3 REV2.0!








I'm seeing some really, really nice OC results in here, so keep them coming!
Coming from a GTX 460 myself, this is my first kepler board, so I'm going a bit easy on it. Any advices such as what are the recommended max volts/temps and most imporantly for me - memory clocks(I dont want to fry the memory chips, like I've seen on some old 9500GTs). Reading through the GTX 680 master oc guide thread, is there something more specific for the 760?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> I flashed my bios to Hawk bios. Still when I slide the slider and apply the new voltage card just doesn't get it. Stuck at 1.2000V I'm not sure it's about bios. Must be hardware issue. And I'm not the only one with this problem.


I discovered something interesting the otherday with the Giga 760 oc .There are three versions : rev1 blue pcb , rev2 black pcb called 760 OC AE and rev2 1.2vcore ( slightly different packaging white GIGABYTE on the box compared to the reflective silver GIGABYTE on the others . Hope this might slow the confusion .
The 760 OC AE is $30 more here in brissy anyway UMart Milton


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> I flashed my bios to Hawk bios. Still when I slide the slider and apply the new voltage card just doesn't get it. Stuck at 1.2000V I'm not sure it's about bios. Must be hardware issue. And I'm not the only one with this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered something interesting the otherday with the Giga 760 oc .There are three versions : rev1 blue pcb , rev2 black pcb called 760 OC AE and rev2 1.2vcore ( slightly different packaging white GIGABYTE on the box compared to the reflective silver GIGABYTE on the others . Hope this might slow the confusion .
> The 760 OC AE is $30 more here in brissy anyway UMart Milton
Click to expand...

your a bencher and not a gamer.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your a bencher and not a gamer.?


Both dude









http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/#My_wall

Ive been a busy MADMAN


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I discovered something interesting the otherday with the Giga 760 oc .There are three versions : rev1 blue pcb , rev2 black pcb called 760 OC AE and rev2 1.2vcore ( slightly different packaging white GIGABYTE on the box compared to the reflective silver GIGABYTE on the others . Hope this might slow the confusion .
> The 760 OC AE is $30 more here in brissy anyway UMart Milton


So this means end of the line for me. I should return this card to supplier for the wrong information but what the hell. I'm not going to spend some 15-30 days without my GPU for 25-75 more mhz.

Thanks for the info Homecinema


----------



## blaze2210

Unfortunately, I had to disconnect my 2nd 760, since it was apparently too much for my PSU to handle - especially with my OC'd CPU and everything else. However, I'll be getting a better one tomorrow, so I'll be getting back to the SLI goodness in the very near future. Looking forward to being able to mess with both of my cards, once i have adequate power for them....


----------



## [CyGnus]

What PSU are you going to buy? Maybe we can give you some light on that







You dont need many watts you need quality watts







I run my 760 SLI and my 4770K all overclocked and my PSU has 650W (i pull around 400w gaming)


----------



## blaze2210

I also have 7 fans, a Corsair H100i, and 4 hard drives being powered....







I'm not too sure on which PSU yet, I'm limited to what Fry's Electronics has in-stock (since I want my PSU *tomorrow*)....I've been looking at the Corsair HX-1050, and the Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W....I've gotten rather tired of needing to upgrade my PSU each time I decide to upgrade things, so I'm looking at getting a unit that will have more than enough power - while staying away from $300....

EDIT: Basically, I want:

- Over 1,000w
- Gold/Platinum Certified
- Under $300
- Preferably modular.


----------



## MattGordon

Good news! My gtx 760 is actually alive and well! Seems like something with the motherboard is dead or bugged the hell out.

What I know:

1. Mobo booted fine with a visiontek 4850 and a sapphire 7950
2. Gave gpu error code with the 760
3. My 760 works flawlessly and overclocks well on my father's Mpower mobo.

Time to buy a new mobo and cpu... any suggestion, guys?


----------



## [CyGnus]

*blaze2210* i see your point though power that is not being used is just doing nothing (wasted money) a good 750-850w PSU is way more then enough check these:

http://www.frys.com/product/7215213?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG (very good and cheap LEPA is made by Enermax)
http://www.frys.com/product/7825259?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/6687874?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/6539213?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

*MattGordon* if you are buying new go with a 4670/4770K and a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H if used a good 2500/3570/2600/3770K are pretty good CPUs pair them with a Gigabyte Z77X-D3H


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *blaze2210* i see your point though power that is not being used is just doing nothing (wasted money) a good 750-850w PSU is way more then enough check these:
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/7215213?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG (very good and cheap LEPA is made by Enermax)
> http://www.frys.com/product/7825259?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> http://www.frys.com/product/6687874?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> http://www.frys.com/product/6539213?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> *MattGordon* if you are buying new go with a 4670/4770K and a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H if used a good 2500/3570/2600/3770K are pretty good CPUs pair them with a Gigabyte Z77X-D3H


Corsair AX750 will very possibly be alright. but go for the AX850 instead. it's a much better investment for only an extra $20

http://www.frys.com/product/6687894?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Also, if u have ever managed cables for optimal air-flow, ONLY purchase a fully modular PSU. swapping them out, blows away sliced-bread.

And, if one or more appear on http://www.jonnyguru.com/, then take his advice!

*Fully Modular* and *Jonny Guru* is all u have to remember!









Edit 1: The Search works perfect at Jonny Guru. u can quickly find any PSU he reviewed.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=Search
Select "Title", "Review" and enter the Model Number.


----------



## blaze2210

I'm currently running a 750W PSU, the issue is the fact that my rig is using about 550w, so it doesn't seem to be working out so well....I plan on doing more to my computer and want to have the extra headroom for whatever I decide to do - I'm getting a bit tired of buying a new power supply every time I upgrade something....


----------



## malmental

it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it....









edit:
I run a 2500K and SLI 770's off a 900-watt PSU.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Good news! My gtx 760 is actually alive and well! Seems like something with the motherboard is dead or bugged the hell out.
> 
> What I know:
> 
> 1. Mobo booted fine with a visiontek 4850 and a sapphire 7950
> 2. Gave gpu error code with the 760
> 3. My 760 works flawlessly and overclocks well on my father's Mpower mobo.
> 
> Time to buy a new mobo and cpu... any suggestion, guys?


4670k and z87-gd65 gaming is my suggestion....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it....
> 2cents.gif
> 
> edit:
> I run a 2500K and SLI 770's off a 900-watt PSU.


I totally agree with that, I'm getting really tired of needing more power and not having it....The PSU I'm using is like the 4th one I've bought - none of the previous ones died, I just needed more power....


----------



## [CyGnus]

The thing is a quality PSU can handle the system fine a crappy PSU with 800-1000w cant simple as that. When you buy it make sure is a quality one.


----------



## MattGordon

I'll take a look at those suggestions, thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm currently running a 750W PSU, the issue is the fact that my rig is using about 550w, so it doesn't seem to be working out so well....I plan on doing more to my computer and want to have the extra headroom for whatever I decide to do - I'm getting a bit tired of buying a new power supply every time I upgrade something....


For GTX760-SLI,

750 watt PSU does NOT meet minimum requirements unless the PSU is the best quality and actually delivers 850 or more.

850 watt PSU DOES meet minimum requirements.

i have never had a problem with a Corsair AX850 and GTX760-SLI.

And next series of Video cards will NOT need a larger PSU. So 850 watt will be plenty for ever.

Corsair gives a total of 7 years full warranty. And dig the fact that the AX850 by corsair is actually manufactured by THE BEST PSU manufacturer ALL TIME... Seasonic. In other words, Seasonic makes the AX850 for Corsair.

Corsair asked themselves going on ten years ago, "How do we get into the PSU market?" They basically came up with the idea that if the best PSU maker, Seasonic, made the CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX, for them;and Corsair ignored making a profit on it and sold it at a SWEET price, then they could become a reputable PSU seller. Because all they had to do was get a consensus going that Corsair made awesome power supplies. And it worked! Ppl luved the 620HX. they sold countless units. And ever since Corsair has never looked back.









Edit 1:
GO Corsair AX850! and c'mon man! a 7 year Full Warranty! A fully modular PSU. Made by Seasonic for corsair. AX850 IS made by Seasonic. not all PSU from Corsair are made by Seasonic. u can't beat Corsair. (if u get a Corsaire PSU made by Seasonic.)

it's not just me. it's all the following that convinced me!

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-AX850W-Power-Supply-Review/1081

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=197

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-ax850-power-supply-review/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-Professional-Series-Gold-AX850-PSU-Review?aid=1026

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX850/

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-psu-efficiency,2796-12.html

GL









Edit 2:
AND it IS Haswell approved. i checked that when the 1st stories about PSU and Haswell compatibility surfaced.


----------



## blaze2210

If I'm going to buy another PSU, it's going to be the last one I'll buy for a while - regardless of whatever upgrades I do in the future. I'm not going to buy a PSU just to "barely" run my current components. I want to buy one that'll have no issue running whatever I decide to add. Seeing as PSU's are the most energy efficient when running at about a 50% load....I have about 550w worth of consumption at the moment, possibly more.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm currently running a 750W PSU, the issue is the fact that my rig is using about 550w, so it doesn't seem to be working out so well....I plan on doing more to my computer and want to have the extra headroom for whatever I decide to do - I'm getting a bit tired of buying a new power supply every time I upgrade something....


Yeah I ran into problems a couple years back once I got to pushing my PSU to about 75% of its 500w rated capacity 24/7. I didn't realize the 500w on the side was its max peak load and it wasn't meant to handle anything near that continuously, and as a result I not only fried that PSU, I exploded caps on my GTX550 Ti and though I still managed to use it for another year, the mobo was bugged after that too.

Ever since that experience I go overboard with a PSU that's not only rated way more watts than I'll ever demand of it, but also with a rep for clean low-ripple power, and imho that really only leaves a choice few models each from Seasonic, PC P&E and Corsair. Maybe a few others too but I'd sure have to do some research on them before I bought any of them.

FWIW, if you're in the US, Frys always seems to have the Corsair AX1200 for ~$40-80 less than everywhere else I can find it. I just ordered another one from them yesterday for my next build in my pre-ordered Enthoo Primo.


----------



## blaze2210

Yeah, I'd rather avoid that. I just bought all of these components within the last few months. I'm not really trying to completely load up a PSU and leave it that way, I'd much prefer to have it at about a 50% load and be able to handle any voltage spikes that may (or may not) occur.

The rig I'm buying the new PSU for is the "New and Improved" rig in my signature.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, I'd rather avoid that. I just bought all of these components within the last few months. I'm not really trying to completely load up a PSU and leave it that way, I'd much prefer to have it at about a 50% load and be able to handle any voltage spikes that may (or may not) occur.
> 
> *The rig I'm buying the new PSU for is the "New and Improved" rig in my signature*.


without SSD..?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> without SSD..?


Depending on the amount of cash that ends up being spent on the PSU tomorrow, I may or may not get an SSD. Essentially, I'd only really be able to put my OS on it. I play too many different games to switch them so they can benefit from the SSD. Plus, I don't install games on the same drive as my OS - ever....


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Depending on the amount of cash that ends up being spent on the PSU tomorrow, I may or may not get an SSD. Essentially, I'd only really be able to put my OS on it. I play too many different games to switch them so they can benefit from the SSD. Plus, I don't install games on the same drive as my OS - ever....


Never underestime the POWER of the dark s... SSD! Try to make the best PSU purchase and price-match it if you can. A reliable SSD for your OS is like GOLD nowadays...it improves so much the user experience in terms of overall snappiness to the rig.


----------



## Erik in sac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> This is because he's saying the real clocks while you're not. Heaven and Valley shows vay too much from your original clocks with GPU Boost 2.0 so incase you are telling the truth I gotta add this I think Homecinema using performance settings in the Nvidia. Difference is at least around 3 fps. Try it.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> BTW
> 
> The thing is MSI Hawk maybe overclocks better but the price is not same as reference. I got my Giga 760 for around 256 bucks. While Hawk is around 300... What makes 760 great is that you can get a 250bucks card and get 350-400 bucks card performance. But however you're right about that it would be amazing if you have cash to spend.


no, thats what gpuz said. heaven said 14xx I forget without looking. doubt me all you want. I posted pictures weeks ago. I also haven't tried all the optimization tricks and voltage tweaks. I was happy with hitting 50fps in heaven and stopped trying for more. im not waving an epeen, I was giving him props and wondering if he could get more.


----------



## cad2blender

I just got this card and it's a great card. I would like to know if any of you guys have messed with the dual bios switch on the pcb. I could not find any info on this through any of the online reviews. From what I understand it is a sort of safety net in case OC'ing goes wrong. Does the second bios help the card in more aggressive overclocks? Finally is it safe to run the gpu overclocked at all times? I assume I have to have Precision X start up when windows starts right? Tomorrow I'll have some time to really mess with the overclocking capabilities on the card.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> So this means end of the line for me. I should return this card to supplier for the wrong information but what the hell. I'm not going to spend some 15-30 days without my GPU for 25-75 more mhz.
> 
> Thanks for the info Homecinema


It depends if your shop sells both versions , have you still got the box for it ? Has it got the GIGABYTE in white or silver ? if its white my revelation stands


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> For GTX760-SLI,
> 
> 750 watt PSU does NOT meet minimum requirements unless the PSU is the best quality and actually delivers 850 or more.
> 
> 850 watt PSU DOES meet minimum requirements.
> 
> i have never had a problem with a Corsair AX850 and GTX760-SLI.


I have a Lepa G650W Gold PSU and i have no problems with my 4770K at 4.8GHz and my cards at 1300+ core 3700 mem.... Actually i have watts to spare my kill-a-watt shows 512w in that config (benching) for normal use (gaming) it stays around 400w idont know were you guys come up with +750/850w that is way overkill


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It depends if your shop sells both versions , have you still got the box for it ? Has it got the GIGABYTE in white or silver ? if its white my revelation stands


Well this is the picture  Seems like silver to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik in sac*
> 
> no, thats what gpuz said. heaven said 14xx I forget without looking. doubt me all you want. I posted pictures weeks ago. I also haven't tried all the optimization tricks and voltage tweaks. I was happy with hitting 50fps in heaven and stopped trying for more. im not waving an epeen, I was giving him props and wondering if he could get more.


;

I'm not telling you're lying. I just said you might telling the wrong info. (There is difference in those) You can tweak your nvidia present to performance setting then gain 1-3 more fps and hit to 52 fps maybe.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have a Lepa G650W Gold PSU and i have no problems with my 4770K at 4.8GHz and my cards at 1300+ core 3700 mem.... Actually i have watts to spare my kill-a-watt shows 512w in that config (benching) for normal use (gaming) it stays around 400w idont know were you guys come up with +750/850w that is way overkill


i said,
Quote:


> 750 watt PSU does NOT meet minimum requirements *unless the PSU is the best quality and actually delivers 850 or more.*
> 
> 850 watt PSU DOES meet minimum requirements.


ur PSU is one of the of "best quality", [CyGnus]. and actually delivers 850 or more. in fact a PSU can be rated by the manufacturer @2 watts and still be sufficient; *if it actually delivers enough watts.* because, a rating, listed on a box, means absolutely nothing. i can print any number i want on a box. the ink is meaningless.







and it's important that ppl learn to ignore numbers printed on boxes and advertised.

now, if they don't ignore the numbers, printed on boxes and advertised, and they did purchase based on said number(s), then suggesting an 850 watt PSU is the only alternative when it comes to suggesting wat to purchase. unfortunately, a cheap PSU rated @1300 watts is going to suk compared to a PSU of the best quality and only rated @650 watt. and it's important that ppl learn it.

in a perfect world ppl would buy products as good as we buy, [CyGnus].









i bet the biggest reason that even though the PSU is the one component more important than MOBO, CPU, RAM; ppl have to learn to buy a PSU 1st (prioritize it much higher); and that most ppl neglect to focus on; is because like a CRT monitor/ TV, u CAN'T ever open it and look inside. EVER! unless ur certified in electronics. and as a result, nobody gets to see wats on the inside very much. that's why i suggest using Jonny Guru.com reviews to all interested in learning the truth about wat to buy compared to wat unqualified reviewers write.







Jonny Guru.com reviews looks inside the PSU for u and identifies the parts used, who actually makes the PSU, and how those parts effect the performance.


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> For GTX760-SLI,
> 
> 750 watt PSU does NOT meet minimum requirements unless the PSU is the best quality and actually delivers 850 or more.
> 
> 850 watt PSU DOES meet minimum requirements.


I sli'd 760's with my seasonic m12ii- 650w and while gaming was pulling around 500w.
I've also tested 770 SLI with this psu.

You're correct about PSU being best quality with less watt being able to do more than the one of lower quality and more watts but there's no point in going for the lower quality one's right?








blaze2210 is looking for a one time upgrade which is a good choice and going for one's with over 1000w is not a bad choice for him in this case.
If he just gets a 850w over his current 750w then its more like money wasted and not getting what he really wanted.

@MattGordon Before going haswell, make sure your psu is haswell ready








if not and you dont want to upgrade psu too then 3570 and z77 is a good way to go.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay then round two









[email protected]@2400 760 Hawk / Gigabyte SLI 1359 / 1346 m3698 *95.9fps 4019*










[email protected]@2400 760 Hawk / Gigabyte SLI 1359 / 1346 m3698 *17296*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214346


----------



## ReeG

Hello all. Picked up a Asus DirectCU II GTX 760 about a week ago and stumbled on this thread looking for info on overclocking. I've personally got a stable clock running about 1130mhz (1267 with boost) and about 6500mhz for memory.

I'm just curious, does the +12mv really help and does that level of over voltage have an actual long term effect on the lifespan of the card? I read turning up voltage isn't good in the long run, but it was already unlocked in the Asus GPU and all OC info I looked up on this card had this turned up to +12 without any regard or warning.


----------



## Lurifaks

I`m in


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> I sli'd 760's with my seasonic m12ii- 650w and while gaming was pulling around 500w.
> I've also tested 770 SLI with this psu.
> 
> You're correct about PSU being best quality with less watt being able to do more than the one of lower quality and more watts but there's no point in going for the lower quality one's right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaze2210 is looking for a one time upgrade which is a good choice and going for one's with over 1000w is not a bad choice for him in this case.
> If he just gets a 850w over his current 750w then its more like money wasted and not getting what he really wanted.
> 
> @MattGordon Before going haswell, make sure your psu is haswell ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not and you dont want to upgrade psu too then 3570 and z77 is a good way to go.


exactly.









i should have added "minimum of" to "850 watt PSU" (for GTA760-SLI). but i presumed ppl would have known that. _BAD_ to ever assume, so sry anyone that didn't!









a 1000+ watt is only out of the question when it comes to budget. because i'd be presuming, again, (sry) that ppl would be wise enough to only get the best of the best 1000+ watt. and that would mean a getting at least a Gold rated if not Platinum rated one.

but that brings up, wat IS the savings of Platinum versus Gold rated PSU?

i bet a Gold rated PSU versus Bronze or less rating is all that is needed. anything sub-Bronze combined with a super crapping 1000 watt PSU could waste vast amounts.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> Hello all. Picked up a Asus DirectCU II GTX 760 about a week ago and stumbled on this thread looking for info on overclocking. I've personally got a stable clock running about 1130mhz (1267 with boost) and about 6500mhz for memory.
> 
> I'm just curious, does the +12mv really help and does that level of over voltage have an actual long term effect on the lifespan of the card? I read turning up voltage isn't good in the long run, but it was already unlocked in the Asus GPU and all OC info I looked up on this card had this turned up to +12 without any regard or warning.


good question.

at 1st i thought the increase was 1.2v to 1.32V but it is NOT.

it is *1.200V @stock settings when running 3D apps*. and the max voltage ur referring to increases it to just *1.212V (the max most 760 cards go)*. i think that that is so minuscule it's a joke. but i'm not an authority. i just wanted to point out it's *1.200V versus 1.212V* and when ur card throttles down to the lowest *when ur not running 3D apps, it gets as low as 0.875V*.

if it's true that *1.212V versus 1.200V* is so minuscule it's a joke; the good thing is ur not hurting anything. But, nobody can leave out the fact that even adding any voltage whatsoever can _technically_ lessen the life of ur video card. so hopefully it IS true that *1.212V versus 1.200V* is so minuscule it's a joke. i bet it is.









anyone?


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> good question.
> 
> at 1st i thought the increase was 1.2v to 1.32V but it is NOT.
> 
> it is *1.200V @stock settings when running 3D apps*. and the max voltage ur referring to increases it to just *1.212V (the max most 760 cards go)*. i think that that is so minuscule it's a joke. but i'm not an authority. i just wanted to point out it's *1.200V versus 1.212V* and when ur card throttles down to the lowest *when ur not running 3D apps, it gets as low as 0.875V*.
> 
> if it's true that *1.212V versus 1.200V* is so minuscule it's a joke; the good thing is ur not hurting anything. But, nobody can leave out the fact that even adding any voltage whatsoever can _technically_ lessen the life of ur video card. so hopefully it IS true that *1.212V versus 1.200V* is so minuscule it's a joke. i bet it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?


I actually was aware that it was only upping it to 1.212 and while I'm not electrician or engineer that sounds like a really low boost to me too. I've read other articles where people boost their cards from 1.1 to 1.2, so 1.2 to 1.212 seems like nothing. That's why I'm curious if it even helps in the OC stability, or if it has any long term effect on the lifespan like some of those bigger boosts I read about.


----------



## blaze2210

Just got my new PSU (Corsair HX1050) and picked up a little SSD (Corsair Force GT 60gb) to go along with it....Just waiting on the bus/trolley ride home so I can get this stuff installed, then it's back to my SLI goodness!!

When talking power supplies, its also important to factor in what all is running off of the PSU. If there are a bunch of components sucking power, then the video card(s) will suffer. Also, it really matter's how many Amps the PSU can supply.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> I actually was aware that it was only upping it to 1.212 and while I'm not electrician or engineer that sounds like a really boost to me too. I've read other articles where people boost their cards from 1.1 to 1.2, so 1.2 to 1.212 seems like nothing. That's why I'm curious if it even helps in the OC stability, or if it has any long term effect on the lifespan like some of those bigger boosts I read about.


yes, i see. but wat about the fact that the card continually under-volts to as low as 0.875V. (when ur not running 3D apps, it gets as low as ) and all the way back to 1.200V @stock settings when running 3D apps?

that's 325mv back and forth back and forth. so going from 1.200V to 1.212V, being just 12mv, has got to be considered minuscule. i hope and think.









+12mv has it's benefits. like helping one with GTX760-SLI easily whoop a single Titan card's buttocks!









without the extra +12mv, it's not as easy to gain enormous FPS. but it's still very possible to vastly improve performance. all without the fear of doing any damage.

An article i noticed again just a few minuets ago, in which they act as if they they can't add voltage, maybe it's true for the card they have; for ppl afraid to add voltage; thus the OC guide in it excludes adding voltage:

Legion Hardware nVidia GTX 760 OC Guide


----------



## dmnclocker

I'm running my oc and pretty far it's stable,but my temps are at 77* using the stress test you recommended,is this ok?


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I'm running my oc and pretty far it's stable,but my temps are at 77* using the stress test you recommended,is this ok?


Yes, on load that is ok for 760.


----------



## dmnclocker

I'm still oc more what's acceptable temp under load?


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I'm still oc more what's acceptable temp under load?


max gpu temp = 97C, but i would keep under 85.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> Hello all. Picked up a Asus DirectCU II GTX 760 about a week ago and stumbled on this thread looking for info on overclocking. I've personally got a stable clock running about 1130mhz (1267 with boost) and about 6500mhz for memory.
> 
> I'm just curious, does the +12mv really help and does that level of over voltage have an actual long term effect on the lifespan of the card? I read turning up voltage isn't good in the long run, but it was already unlocked in the Asus GPU and all OC info I looked up on this card had this turned up to +12 without any regard or warning.


i have 1150 stable on stock settings.
i oc the same amount with or without the +12mv
gpu is like, fo with your 12mv
waiting for some extra volts to tweak some more.


----------



## phre0n

just a quick question.

When i use Precision X.. and do the test.. it used to clock all the way up.. now it does not.. like the pix below.

This is not clocked all the way up.. it maxes at this:


then after a few secs of running it goes to this:


this is what the GPU is currently set at:



it usually clocks well over 1100mhz.. any ideas? could it be psu related?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> just a quick question.
> 
> When i use Precision X.. and do the test.. it used to clock all the way up.. now it does not.. like the pix below.
> 
> This is not clocked all the way up.. it maxes at this:
> 
> 
> then after a few secs of running it goes to this:
> 
> 
> this is what the GPU is currently set at:
> 
> 
> 
> it usually clocks well over 1100mhz.. any ideas? could it be psu related?


u may have OCed at some point as far as ur GPU is willing to go. (u should reset to stock speeds. don't forget to enable fan control if reset disables it. and then try OCing again, by starting in increments of +13 MHz at a time before testing with at least two stress and or benchmarks.)

i see in the 3rd pic that ur currently @+100 MHz GPU. (Note: there's no reason to OC ur Memory until u find the Max GPU speed that ur card can't take.) And +100 MHz isn't a record but it isn't bad. my cards like +104 and +120MHz.

Are u adding Voltage? (i think based on the 3rd pic, u haven't unlocked that yet. sry, but it's been a while since i used Precision. Afterburner is much much better!







)

after resetting- like i said in 1st sentence- the clocks should return to normal.

GL
let us know how it goes.









Edit 1:
i overlooked that u enabled frame rate target of 120. don't use frame rate target. disable it.


----------



## dmnclocker

I got a stable oc on furmark test, gpu core is +104 and memory is 450,but when I run in heaven benchmark it fails(screen goes black then benchmark resumes) . I have to drop gpu core to 65 to get stable. Also I have power to115 and voltage+12mv. What settings should I set in heaven?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I got a stable oc on furmark test, gpu core is +104 and memory is 450,but when I run in heaven benchmark it fails(screen goes black then benchmark resumes) . I have to drop gpu core to 65 to get stable. Also I have power to115 and voltage+12mv. What settings should I set in heaven?


yep those clocks are fine.









i stay very stable w/memory @+700. highest i played around was +740 MHz memory. but very stable.

u have a single card, right?

Use Preset: Extreme in Heaven. but ur better off switching to using Valley instead of Heaven. because in addition to many things, it is better for single cards.

http://unigine.com/products/valley/
(Download Now is at the bottom.)

u may have to stick to 65+ MHz GPU but be sure that it is with no added speed to memory. if u can't go with 78+ MHz GPU and 0 MHz added to memory. then stick with 65 MHz GPU. and find max memory clock speed. but do it in +50 MHz increments.

another good reason to move on to Valley (Use Preset: Extreme HD) is that maybe ur Heaven needs reinstalling. and that is why u can't go past +65 MHz GPU. So skip reinstalling Heaven for know (Edit: now) and move on to Valley.

That brings up Valley Backup.

To save time diagnosing if Valley ever needs reinstalling in the future, make a copy of the installation directory after u install it. (Go to C:\Program Files\Unigine. Then make a copy of the folder, "Valley Benchmark 1.0".)

no time to proof read so i hope everything is AOK!









GL


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> i have 1150 stable on stock settings.
> i oc the same amount with or without the +12mv
> gpu is like, fo with your 12mv
> waiting for some extra volts to tweak some more.


Interesting. Bee Dee suggested it was nessecary for an SLI overclock for another user. Maybe it just helps for SLI but not single GPU? It'd be nice to know why exactly this seemingly small voltage increase is available. Wish Nvidia or any card manufacturer had some info on this


----------



## dmnclocker

K thanks I'll give it a try, why though is it not failing in furmark?


----------



## revengeyo

i found out something weird.

talking about the msi n760 TF gaming

when i have power limit to 145% i get max boost core 1293mhz
some mhz above that, and it will crash after 10 min of gaming.

Just yet, i tried 125% power limit for fun or i was bored, and it takes the core clock even further!!








iam now at +170 @ clock 1345


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> K thanks I'll give it a try, why though is it not failing in furmark?


if it's only failing in Heaven, then u'd have to reinstall Heaven to confirm that the Heaven installation is not the cause.

But, if after a reinstall of Heaven if it were still messed up, then u'd also have to re-install ur video card driver to be sure it wasn't just a combination of the Heaven benchmark and the video card driver.

so move on to valley for now.

u'll get much higher frame rates and it will be enjoyable. after 100 times u'll burn out on the music. but before that the music is cool.









GL


----------



## dmnclocker

I was getting message after screen went black it said nvidia display driver stopped responding.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> Interesting. Bee Dee suggested it was nessecary for an SLI overclock for another user. Maybe it just helps for SLI but not single GPU? It'd be nice to know why exactly this seemingly small voltage increase is available. Wish Nvidia or any card manufacturer had some info on this


if they gave more than +12mv to all GTX760 cards the performance would be too good that ppl would stop buying the GTX770.







(nj)

i wish i had a Hawx bios or just a Hawx. but the 4GB Gigabyte GTX760-SLI i have is too cool for Mods that run grafx to the max. and they don't make a 4GB Hawx and i figure they never would.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I was getting message after screen went black it said nvidia display driver stopped responding.


that may most likely be that Heaven needs reinstalling. move to Vally.

if valley does the same. Re-install ur Video driver.

GL


----------



## dmnclocker

Is it better to have higher gpu clock or memory?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I was getting message after screen went black it said nvidia display driver stopped responding.


What that actually means is that you need to go back and mess with your OC settings, because its not stable....


----------



## Steafun

You won't notice the difference between 50-52fps. So how about lowering your clocks already. It's not worth it.


----------



## blaze2210

BAM! Got my new PSU, my new SSD and my 2nd 760 hooked up!! Back to the goodness!!


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> BAM! Got my new PSU, my new SSD and my 2nd 760 hooked up!! Back to the goodness!!


Have fun with that. I still use CoolerMaster GX 750 Bronze People bashes CM GX 750 for being cheap-ass psu. I just think I'm lucky cuz' I never had those loud,lowpower issues with psu also rails seem ok to me. Since my rig only wants around 500 W I'll be okay with this. But I never tried and never go SLI since price/performance not worth for me. Cuz you think you saved extra money for extra performance while electricity bill comes with tornado







That's also why I bought M version of Motherboard not to SLI. Because I'm just greedy and I need self control


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> if they gave more than +12mv to all GTX760 cards the performance would be too good that ppl would stop buying the GTX770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nj)


Ha great point.


----------



## ReeG

I gotta say i'm amazed at the memory clock speeds i'm seeing here. On my Asus with 1196 core (1267 boost), the couple times i've tried to run at even 1680mhz and up, it would crash after about 10 minutes of running BF3 or Metro LL. 1627mhz seems to be holding up pretty stable aside from one random crash after hours of running smooth. I dont understand how you guys are getting 1800+ on your memory.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> I gotta say i'm amazed at the memory clock speeds i'm seeing here. On my Asus with 1196 core (1267 boost), the couple times i've tried to run at even 1680mhz and up, it would crash after about 10 minutes of running BF3 or Metro LL. 1627mhz seems to be holding up pretty stable aside from one random crash after hours of running smooth. I dont understand how you guys are getting 1800+ on your memory.


You may need to reduce your core clock in order to OC your memory higher, but otherwise It's the luck of the draw as far as OC'ing goes with these cards.

On my second GTX 760 I can barely get it to run at 1241MHz with 1.212V, however with this core clock I can only get up to 1640MHz mem clock before becoming unstable. But if I reduce my core clock to 1228MHz I can get up to 1840MHz mem clock stable.

I'd recommend finding out your max memory OC without Ocing your core clock first in order to determine how high you can get before getting artifacts, and then OC your core clock as high as you can until you start crashing.


----------



## dmnclocker

Thank you all for your help,i ended up with +105 power target,gpu core +104,memory at 450 and +12mv.Here is my benchmark

Untitled.png 30k .png file


----------



## valtopps

Im asking here just incase someone is thinking of upgrading to a gtx 770 or something better. why are you kids so mean


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> Im asking here just incase someone is thinking of upgrading to a gtx 770 or something better. why are you kids so mean


If you read the posts, a good chunk of the members in here just got their cards....Are you trying to get a discount or something? I'm not understanding your motives....


----------



## savale

@HOMECINEMA-PC: Is that 1.250v vcore for real or is it still locked at the famous 1.212v ?







Or is that possible because you have a hawk card?

I am planning to try to flash the hawk ln2 bios in my MSI N760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GD5/OC and see if I can get some vcore. The memory seems to clock very well ( 1800+ ) but core is stuck at about 1150 right now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Well this is the picture  Seems like silver to me.
> ;
> "SNIP"


Oh well im wrong about that in your case , but why over here there is two versions of 760 OC 2gb ? Anyway im over it







got good hawk to replace that one


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC can you upload your hawk bios i am hopping it works in SLI with my gigabyte card's


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> Im asking here just incase someone is thinking of upgrading to a gtx 770 or something better. why are you kids so mean


a10-5800K can't push much past a GTX 770, anything more than that and I suggest a platform upgrade.


----------



## dmnclocker

I'm having a weird issue maybe someone can help.I have stable oc with heaven gpu clock 104 and mem 450,but when i go into my game(wow)it's not stable anymore i have to drop memory down to 250.Is that ok and is that normal?Also how do i know when i should have to use +12mv overvolt?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue maybe someone can help.I have stable oc with heaven gpu clock 104 and mem 450,but when i go into my game(wow)it's not stable anymore i have to drop memory down to 250.Is that ok and is that normal?Also how do i know when i should have to use +12mv overvolt?


+104 MHz GPU is too high apparently. But probably not if u add the +12mv.









Start over by resetting all clocks. (don't forget to re-enable Fan speeds.)

then with +0 MHz GPU and +0 MHz Memory, add the +12mv. and Power limit can be set to 110% or 120%.

then pass at least 60 secs. Furmark. and Valley on Extreme HD.

then because u can almost do +104 MHz GPU without +12mv, start around +52 MHz GPU and +0 MHz Memory and the said +12mv and 10% or 120% Power limit.

then pass at least 60 secs. Furmark. and Valley on Extreme HD.

then keep adding an additional +13 MHz GPU. while leaving Memory at stock (+0 MHz).

when u peak; i bet +104 is fine; if it's not pull back to +91 MHz GPU; if it AOK at 104 MHz try an additional +13 MHz GPU. when it peaks throttle back 13 MHz GPU.

then after peak GPU speed is determined, start testing Memory. Go in +50 MHz increments. Or to be exact, start +91 MHz GPU (Edit: start at the determined highest stable GPU speed watever that is) and +50 MHz Memory.

Test Furmark and Valley. if it works go to +91 MHz GPU (Edit: start at the determined highest stable GPU speed watever that is) and +100 MHz Memory.

Edit: keep repeating increasing in +50 MHz Memory until peak Memory speed is determined and then throttle back 50 MHz when u find it is not stable.

GL let us know how it goes.









PS how have the temperatures been doing?

PSS i feel comfortable, for running Valley, +104 MHz GPU and +700 MHz Memory. But with SLI i simply play games @stock speeds. GTX760-SLI is the best investment i ever made. (if u got the MOBO for it consider a 2nd card. u'll Top Titan and even the new AMD 290 card w/GTX760-SLI!














)


----------



## dmnclocker

I have wow running stable now gpu is104,memory is 250,+12mv and 105 power target. My temps when running Valley extreme hd is around 65 to 70


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> Interesting. Bee Dee suggested it was nessecary for an SLI overclock for another user. Maybe it just helps for SLI but not single GPU? It'd be nice to know why exactly this seemingly small voltage increase is available. Wish Nvidia or any card manufacturer had some info on this


But i found out you cannot adjust the voltage.
Even if you put +12mv,
it will run at 1.200v, i saw this in benching.

So it looks locked.
Atleast on my MSI n760 tf gaming
:cry


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> But i found out you cannot adjust the voltage.
> Even if you put +12mv,
> it will run at 1.200v, i saw this in benching.
> 
> So it looks locked.
> Atleast on my MSI n760 tf gaming
> :cry


it shouldn't be. go ahead and post on the MSI Forum. they will know exactly watsup.








https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=9.0

GL let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I have wow running stable now gpu is104,memory is 250,+12mv and 105 power target. My temps when running Valley extreme hd is around 65 to 70


that sounds AOK.









so u can game no prob 2?


----------



## dmnclocker

Was but now after about an hour in a half in wow it said display driver quit responding and it automatically went back to stock settings.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> But i found out you cannot adjust the voltage.
> Even if you put +12mv,
> it will run at 1.200v, i saw this in benching.
> 
> So it looks locked.
> Atleast on my MSI n760 tf gaming
> :cry


Both my MSI TF gaming 760's can run at 1.212V with MSI AB 3.0.0 Beta 14. Make sure you use the latest beta version and not the official version as it won't allow for the +12mv. Both of my cards only get a +13Mhz core increase with the +12mv so it isn't all the helpful, but every mhz counts.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> Both my MSI TF gaming 760's can run at 1.212V with MSI AB 3.0.0 Beta 14. Make sure you use the latest beta version and not the official version as it won't allow for the +12mv. Both of my cards only get a +13Mhz core increase with the +12mv so it isn't all the helpful, but every mhz counts.


Thats odd, I've bumped my Core clock up to a whopping 120+ mhz without any extra power, I only raised the Temp and power target to the max tho.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it shouldn't be. go ahead and post on the MSI Forum. they will know exactly watsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?board=9.0
> 
> GL let us know how it goes.


Well i have read some reviews about this card, and a few reviewers mention the same thing..
Like here:

http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/02/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_overclocking_review/4#.UkSJKiVuvFo

Locked on 1.200v even when you put +12mv

But i have a question..
Do you see 1.212v?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

AB 3 Beta 15:

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 15 Download


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Well i have read some reviews about this card, and a few reviewers mention the same thing..
> Like here:
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/02/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_overclocking_review/4#.UkSJKiVuvFo
> 
> Locked on 1.200v even when you put +12mv
> 
> But i have a question..
> Do you see 1.212v?


i've only used AB Beta 3 14 and 15.

which have u tried, all of them?

Edit: and not all utilities report the same voltages.


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> You may need to reduce your core clock in order to OC your memory higher, but otherwise It's the luck of the draw as far as OC'ing goes with these cards.
> 
> On my second GTX 760 I can barely get it to run at 1241MHz with 1.212V, however with this core clock I can only get up to 1640MHz mem clock before becoming unstable. But if I reduce my core clock to 1228MHz I can get up to 1840MHz mem clock stable.
> 
> I'd recommend finding out your max memory OC without Ocing your core clock first in order to determine how high you can get before getting artifacts, and then OC your core clock as high as you can until you start crashing.


Good to know thanks for the advice. I'll keep this in mind for when I decide i need to push this card harder


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> But i found out you cannot adjust the voltage.
> Even if you put +12mv,
> it will run at 1.200v, i saw this in benching.
> 
> So it looks locked.
> Atleast on my MSI n760 tf gaming
> :cry


what are you using to monitor the voltage change?


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> I`m in


Sexy!!!!

The hawks are on sale at NCIX right now, $289 each....it's really tempting!

You got benchies results?


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Thats odd, I've bumped my Core clock up to a whopping 120+ mhz without any extra power, I only raised the Temp and power target to the max tho.


ya i get +125 on the core but that seems to really limit how far I can push memory. With or without +12mv it runs stable at 1196/1267mhz, but if I push memory past 1625mhz or so, it'll crash after a little while


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> ya i get +125 on the core but that seems to really limit how far I can push memory. With or without +12mv it runs stable at 1196/1267mhz, but if I push memory past 1625mhz or so, it'll crash after a little while


Yeah the +12mv doesnt seem to make any difference.


----------



## delavan

Just a thought,

Do you folks think that the HAWKs are binned with low-ASICs number on a purpose to favor LN2 cooling? (ref that chart?)



Also, which fans are more durable if you compare the EVGA ACX and the MSI TF IV???
I had issues in the past with my TwinfroZR II fans on my 560 TIs


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue maybe someone can help.I have stable oc with heaven gpu clock 104 and mem 450,but when i go into my game(wow)it's not stable anymore i have to drop memory down to 250.Is that ok and is that normal?Also how do i know when i should have to use +12mv overvolt?


If it's not stable anywhere, then it's safe to say that your OC isn't stable. You'll need to either reduce the OC, or increase voltage. But unstable is unstable - regardless of where it pops up.


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> I gotta say i'm amazed at the memory clock speeds i'm seeing here. On my Asus with 1196 core (1267 boost), the couple times i've tried to run at even 1680mhz and up, it would crash after about 10 minutes of running BF3 or Metro LL. 1627mhz seems to be holding up pretty stable aside from one random crash after hours of running smooth. I dont understand how you guys are getting 1800+ on your memory.


My card's asic is 80.8 so I can run 1900 memory with no crash but core speed just sucks. I can't increase my voltage it is locked at 1.2000V but while memory doesn't get affected by voltage I'm just ok. But I can't say the same with core. I just getting crash at 1320 and over mhz. So I would be running stable at 1320/7620 if I had that extra voltage... hell even maybe something more. Because I feel like my overclock at 1320 is just minimum degree unstable. Feels like extra little voltage can make it stable.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i've only used AB Beta 3 14 and 15.
> 
> which have u tried, all of them?
> 
> Edit: and not all utilities report the same voltages.


i tried beta 3 14.
i will now try 3 15
didnt know there was a newer version
thanks


----------



## phre0n

Benchmark with the latest drivers


----------



## revengeyo

I installed the latest Afterburner,

But as you can see on this image screenshot, iam locked at 1.200V even when i have put +12mV

how can this be


----------



## combatflexo

About to pull the trigger on a EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked. Just not sure to whether to get a single fan or the double fan, suggestions appreciated.


----------



## malmental

dual..


----------



## ReeG

So here's a fun discovery about my Asus DirectCU II OC. Regardless of the +12mv, the card doesn't even touch 1.2 and actually caps out at 1.870









Why does this option even exist for this model in the first place? Now i understand why I can't touch some of the clock speeds i'm seeing in this thread


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> So here's a fun discovery about my Asus DirectCU II OC. Regardless of the +12mv, the card doesn't even touch 1.2 and actually caps out at 1.870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this option even exist for this model in the first place? Now i understand why I can't touch some of the clock speeds i'm seeing in this thread


thats exactly what i mean. you overvolt in afterburner, but its actually not overvolting.
i just asked in msi forum, i hope to get an answer soon


----------



## dmnclocker

I wanted to try out msi afterburner, but the voltage control was locked even after I unlocked in settings. Am I doing something wrong?It let's me in precision x!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> I wanted to try out msi afterburner, but the voltage control was locked even after I unlocked in settings. Am I doing something wrong?It let's me in precision x!


if u want to switch to using AB. u must 1st completely uninstall Precision. and restart.

if u didn't uninstall Precision before installing AB, then reset all setting back to stock in AB, and uninstall AB. Then restart PC. Then reset all setting in Precision and uninstall Precision and restart. Then install AB.

all the restarts are necessary due to the nature of Precision and AB. They both make changes to the vid card and to the PC, when the PC starts up. and u have to be sure that all settings are defaults after and before installing something like AB or Precision.

GL


----------



## valtopps

just purchased an asus gtx 760. can these be flashed like my old hd6950 card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775


----------



## blaze2210

I think it would be a good idea for you to read through this forum....There is an awful lot of information that has been covered in the span of these 200+ pages....If you look around, there's even the download link for the 760 Hawk LN2 BIOS floating around....


----------



## melodystyle2003

cad2blender: using GPU-Z go to validation tab, insert your overclock.net nickname, Email me my validation ID and submit. Then post this validation link here.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked. Just not sure to whether to get a single fan or the double fan, suggestions appreciated.


Why not get a Gigabyte or a MSI Hawk / Gaming Edition... Far better cooling and OC capabilities compared to EVGA if you are going to Watercool the VGA i would say reference EVGA in that case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> So here's a fun discovery about my Asus DirectCU II OC. Regardless of the +12mv, the card doesn't even touch 1.2 and actually caps out at 1.870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this option even exist for this model in the first place? Now i understand why I can't touch some of the clock speeds i'm seeing in this thread


My higher ASIC card caps at 1.8750V if I apply the +12mv it does the 1.212v though and boost clock is higher on this card if i set both to +50 on core one card is at 1241 and the other at 1267....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Sexy!!!!
> 
> The hawks are on sale at NCIX right now, $289 each....it's really tempting!
> 
> You got benchies results?


$368 Oz dollars here









Ive got a couple for ya .....

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1359 / 3780 P 10295











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7209677

and

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1385 / 3780 7073


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/899038

and

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1385 / 3780 3531


Hawk 760 *1359 / 3902 51.9fps 2171*


















plus

[email protected]@2400 760 Hawk / Gigabyte SLI 1359 / 1346 m3698 *95.9fps 4019*










last but not least

[email protected]@2400 760 Hawk / Gigabyte SLI 1359 / 1346 m3698 *17296*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214346

TRI SLI next ............


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> just purchased an asus gtx 760. can these be flashed like my old hd6950 card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775


elaborate more..


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> just purchased an asus gtx 760. can these be flashed like my old hd6950 card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775


i heard its possible to flash a 8800gt bios in


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> just purchased an asus gtx 760. can these be flashed like my old hd6950 card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775
> 
> 
> 
> i heard its possible to flash a 8800gt bios in
Click to expand...










one of the reasons I asked him to elaborate..


----------



## d0mini

Soo, has anyone found a way to add more voltage than the +12mV on 760 cards other than the MSI Hawk? Mine's an MSI Gaming edition.. Just wondering, I haven't been able to read the entire forum yet, just wondering if anyone could speed up the process


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Soo, has anyone found a way to add more voltage than the +12mV on 760 cards other than the MSI Hawk? Mine's an MSI Gaming edition.. Just wondering, I haven't been able to read the entire forum yet, just wondering if anyone could speed up the process


i've searched and searched and searched and the only way is to flash ur BIOS.

Imo, the best solution; when focusing on the financial ramifications, is as follows:

1. [after flashing] let's say u OCed a single GTX760 like as far as u could on Air.

A. wat exactly are u gaining? versus stock settings, ur games are going to be maybe 20% faster. maybe a game goes 60FPS OCed versus 50FPS @stock. that is not so significant as to risk flashing unless ur an expert. or unless u have a friend to show u how to do flash, in person.

2. skip all the risk, don't flash and invest in a 2nd card and go SLI. use the BIOS ur card came with:

A. Because with GTX760-SLI, u don't have to OC at all. ur not risking anything like ur in the 1st scenario. in the 1st scenario ur gambling the entire amount u spent on one GTX760. whereby in this 2nd scenario, there is no risk of bricking.

B. And, because, u WILL ABSOLUTELY GAIN *90 to 99% FPS* in games. like, take for example Tomb Raider. TR, at all max settings, with a single card fluctuating 45 min FPS to 90+ max FPS. Instead, with GTX760-SLI u'll maybe depending on ur rig, get 90 min FPS to 180+ max FPS. considering the lack of risk, and very little additional investment, that's an unbelievable difference!

imo, the question that 1st comes to mind, as a result of the two scenarios (above); is why OC at all if u did go SLI?

A. the answer is too simple. because approximately 50% of games @1080p don't need anymore horsepower than GTX760-SLI @stock speeds. It's as powerful or more than a single Titan. The only exception is the need to enable v-sync in most games when u go SLI; if u want to remove tearing in the middle of the screen and micro-stutter as a result of the FPS jumping too quickly too high.

B. and because approximately 50% of games @1080p, can use the extra boost (FPS) that a little OCing [using ur original BIOS] gives u. so OCing is well worth the effort when going with GTX760-SLI. Like Crysis 3 for example. Crysis 3 would appreciate, a very stable, OCing. And combined with Adaptive Vertical Sync, OCed GTX760-SLI could reach 60FPS much of the time and look pretty awesome! depending on ur rig of course.

GTX760-SLI is an AWESOME investment. i predict that in addition to already topping a Single Titan, it will also keep up with a single AMD 290. $499 for GTX760-SLI is simply the best thing since the 8800GT was 1st released around $249.









_and wats better AT&T kids? having just one card or having TWO CARDS?









TWO CARDS ARE BETTER!_









Just like my GTX560-ti-SLI was, having GTX760-SLI will pay off big time 4u in the future. Because just a week ago i put one of my GTX560-ti into my HTPC and it ROCKS my HTPC. and my other GTX560-ti, is a reserve card now on the shelf for emergencies, testing or maybe another build/ spare PC. Having two GTX760's as spares will be nice when i go to using a single GTX800 series card in 2014. If a single GTX800 series card goes down, then GTX760-SLI will fill in temporarily, just fine.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Soo, has anyone found a way to add more voltage than the +12mV on 760 cards other than the MSI Hawk? Mine's an MSI Gaming edition.. Just wondering, I haven't been able to read the entire forum yet, just wondering if anyone could speed up the process


well i think Nvida has hardlocked it, or else the gtx770 would be useless.
I also read on MSI forum that Nvidia forbid MSI to unlock voltage control in afterburner.

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=171115.0


----------



## revengeyo

Well, got an answer from MSI.

according to MSI its not possible to even overvolt +12mV.
The max is 1.200v

_It's not possible to set anything above 1.200v as Nvidia restricts that to be the max voltage. No matter to what value you move the Afterburner slider 1.200v will always be the max. 1.21v would require a vbios mod._

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=172994.0


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Well, got an answer from MSI.
> 
> according to MSI its not possible to even overvolt +12mV.
> The max is 1.200v
> 
> _It's not possible to set anything above 1.200v as Nvidia restricts that to be the max voltage. No matter to what value you move the Afterburner slider 1.200v will always be the max. 1.21v would require a vbios mod._
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=172994.0


modded BIOS..


----------



## valtopps

well back a coulpe of years ago you can get a ati hd 6950 and flash it to a hd 6970. I was just wondering if these 760 can flash to a 770? its my first NVidia card Ive been using ati forever.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Well, got an answer from MSI.
> 
> according to MSI its not possible to even overvolt +12mV.
> The max is 1.200v
> 
> _It's not possible to set anything above 1.200v as Nvidia restricts that to be the max voltage. No matter to what value you move the Afterburner slider 1.200v will always be the max. 1.21v would require a vbios mod._
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=172994.0


that's just weird. we've officially entered the _Twilight Zone!_









because based on the individual that posted that being reputable and there being no reason to doubt him...

...if it is true, then the only conclusion there is, is that it's the luck of the draw whether or not an MSI Gaming N760 TF, can or can't go from 1.200v to 1.1212v with AB or any utility.

but using the TechPowerUp Review Database, starting with the oldest review (from the bottom) that includes the MSI Gaming N760 TF, i wonder which reviews, in addition to OCing, also include adding 12mV.

if it's not the luck of the draw, only thing i can think of is maybe MOBO bios setting maybe effecting it.

and only thing else to do is put ur card in a PC that can add 12mv to a MSI Gaming N760 TF. or put a card from a PC that does OV one into ur PC.

just get a 2nd card and don't worry about it. SLI ROCKS beyond belief!

but then again... if u did add a 2nd card and they both OVed.... hahahaha that would be freaky, aye?









like melodystyle2003 says, all that matters is if ur having fun playing games.









Anyone played the Steam game, Dead Island Riptide lately? it's free now for 1 more day. SP is awesome! for free.







it's actually more fun if u already finished FC3 i betcha'.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> well back a coulpe of years ago you can get a ati hd 6950 and flash it to a hd 6970. I was just wondering if these 760 can flash to a 770? its my first NVidia card Ive been using ati forever.


not a 760 into a 770 but you can a 680 into a 770.
your best bet is to see if the MSI AB mod works for you software wise and/or flash the BIOS to a modded one.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> well back a coulpe of years ago you can get a ati hd 6950 and flash it to a hd 6970. I was just wondering if these 760 can flash to a 770? its my first NVidia card Ive been using ati forever.


You could probably flash the 770 bios onto the 760, but the fact of the matter is that the 760 will still be a 760 - since none of the actual components have changed. At the end of the day, you'll have to ask yourself if the risk is worth it....

EDIT: After doing a short search, it looks like a 680 can be flashed to a 770....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> well back a coulpe of years ago you can get a ati hd 6950 and flash it to a hd 6970. I was just wondering if these 760 can flash to a 770? its my first NVidia card Ive been using ati forever.
> 
> 
> 
> *You could probably flash the 770 bios onto the 760*, but the fact of the matter is that the 760 will still be a 760 - since none of the actual components have changed. At the end of the day, you'll have to ask yourself if the risk is worth it....
Click to expand...

nope.
AFAIK it has to have the same specs hence 680/770 comparison.


----------



## valtopps

if I remember the hd6950 and the hd6970 had the same parts it was the bios in the 6950 to slow it down.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nope.
> AFAIK it has to have the same specs hence 680/770 comparison.


I was just saying that it could probably be done, but not saying that there would be any sort of benefit to it - or that the card would actually work for that matter.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nope.
> AFAIK it has to have the same specs hence 680/770 comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just saying that it could probably be done, but not saying that there would be any sort of benefit to it - or that the card would actually work for that matter.
Click to expand...

no, I actually think it gives you an error message and won't let you do a flash of BIOS being that different.
hell, I might be wrong and you might be right..









flashing different GPU BIOS and cross-flashing isn't my specialty anyways.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no, I actually think it gives you an error message and won't let you do a flash of BIOS being that different.
> hell, I might be wrong and you might be right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashing different GPU BIOS and cross-flashing isn't my specialty anyways.


Ive done a bit of crossflashing with mixed results.......

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1320 / 1333 mem 3560 *127.4fps 5331







*


----------



## malmental

^
I figured you would know...


----------



## chantruong

Does anyone know the difference between these two EVGA gtx760 SC

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130953


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX, max overclock seems to be 1254MHz on core, 1900MHz on RAM. How does this compare to most of the cards here? Average?


i can confirm this my SC ACX EVGA's wont go past +70 on the core and +500 on the memory for SLI. for a single card I can bump the core clock to +90 and get stable run throughs on valley.
Can pass 2 loops of valley on extreme HD with these settings but as soon as i bump the vcore to +80 i crash on screen 15 or 16.

its still a very good overclock, about 3400 score, I've hit 3500 with older drivers however. using the current WHQL drivers.

I smash through Metro Last Night with settings maxed on 1080p and smash through Star Wars the Old Repbulic Online with settings maxed, avg 111fps.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> I figured you would know...


Hey man , top of the world to ya








If you've got a crap card all the flashing in the world aint gonna do jack s.......


----------



## malmental

true...


----------



## revengeyo

finally i got it to eat 1.212v









now iam happy with my life.

i used KGB (Kepler Golden BIOS editor) that supports 600 series kepler.
But i tried it on my gtx760 and it worked also. yeeey

and then i flashed the unlocked bios in.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between these two EVGA gtx760 SC
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130953


One has a game and a backplate and the other 2 games the card is the same.


----------



## savale

I tried to read a big part of this topic, but for me it's still not clear: can I flash the "ln2" bios that's posted here in a MSI N760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GD5/OC?

edit: hehe flashing will be fine, but will it still work


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> I tried to read a big part of this topic, but for me it's still not clear: can I flash the "ln2" bios that's posted here in a MSI N760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GD5/OC?
> 
> edit: hehe flashing will be fine, but will it still work


Yes you can and it will work fine though its not worth it you will not gain anything.


----------



## savale

thnx... maybe 12mv vcore? By the way I might going to look into a hardmod instead of a softmod. I think it will be more effective. Would be nice to see the vcore raise


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> thnx... maybe 12mv vcore? By the way I might going to look into a hardmod instead of a softmod. I think it will be more effective. Would be nice to see the vcore raise


I guess if you want to see more vcore, best way is to sell and take a msi hawk (which can support vcore increase through msi ab via regulator hack).

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between these two EVGA gtx760 SC
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130953


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> One has a game and a backplate and the other 2 games the card is the same.


I don't think they are exactly the same. I believe the difference is the 3765 has two BIOS chips on the card and a switch to select which one to use.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2765-KR
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR
Quote:


> Key Features
> A secondary BIOS allows you to experiment with custom BIOSes without risk of breaking the card, and allows easy BIOS recovery with just the flip of a switch. Also, on select cards the secondary BIOS may unlock additional overclocking potential and/or improved fanspeed control!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I don't think they are exactly the same. I believe the difference is the 3765 has two BIOS chips on the card and a switch to select which one to use.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2765-KR
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR


exactly. good job.









i didn't research it enough to catch it because NewEgg in the recent past, would include "Dual-BIOS" in the header at the top of the Product's Page. it seems they're leaving that part out now.









Dual BIOS is a super nice feature to have. but i'm still glad i went for the Gigabyte WindForce 3x fan setup. especially in SLI, the 6 fans help cool not just the card but my whole case too. south-bridge is literally 20c cooler versus 2 fan EVGA.









i wonder if with a DUAL-BIOS, is it configured so u can only flash one of the two?


----------



## delavan

I was lurking on OverclockersUK forum last night, to see if those guys from Europe and using a lot of 760s and they dont mention them much to be honest...almost weird.

In the firestrike/3Dmarks11 topics you see tons of titans and Titan in SLI, the odd 670 SLI setup..but very few 760s....dehell?


----------



## chantruong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I don't think they are exactly the same. I believe the difference is the 3765 has two BIOS chips on the card and a switch to select which one to use.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2765-KR
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR


Sweet, thanks


----------



## phre0n

My single GTX760 Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/917482

on these settings:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zzz4/

I then bumped it up to this to retest:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/qbcf/

but now 3DMARK is telling me:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/917701

Heres also my Heaven benchmark



using these settings:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/asfy5/


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> My single GTX760 Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/917482
> 
> on these settings:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zzz4/
> 
> I then bumped it up to this to retest:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/qbcf/
> 
> but now 3DMARK is telling me:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/917701
> 
> Heres also my valley benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> using these settings:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/asfy5/


bro !! this skor is not valey bench screen this is unigine heaven 4.0!!

for your problem >>>Time measuring inaccurate
http://www.futuremark.com/support/troubleshooting

This message indicates funny business with the system clock during benchmark run. In most cases, this means that, no, you cannot cheat in 3DMark by adjusting Windows timers during the benchmark run or otherwise tampering with the measurements done by the benchmark. If this message persists and you have not done anything out of the ordinary, it may indicate a hardware issue with the real time clock in your system or the presence of a background program that somehow twists the time-space continuum of your operating system in such a way that this anti-cheat detection is tripped.


----------



## msigtx760tf4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> finally i got it to eat 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now iam happy with my life.
> 
> i used KGB (Kepler Golden BIOS editor) that supports 600 series kepler.
> But i tried it on my gtx760 and it worked also. yeeey
> 
> and then i flashed the unlocked bios in.


which KGB workin with this 760tf4 from msi ??
have the same problem as you


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> bro !! this skor is not valey bench screen this is unigine heaven 4.0!!
> 
> for your problem >>>Time measuring inaccurate
> http://www.futuremark.com/support/troubleshooting
> 
> This message indicates funny business with the system clock during benchmark run. In most cases, this means that, no, you cannot cheat in 3DMark by adjusting Windows timers during the benchmark run or otherwise tampering with the measurements done by the benchmark. If this message persists and you have not done anything out of the ordinary, it may indicate a hardware issue with the real time clock in your system or the presence of a background program that somehow twists the time-space continuum of your operating system in such a way that this anti-cheat detection is tripped.


haha thanks for catching that, it has been corrected


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigtx760tf4*
> 
> which KGB workin with this 760tf4 from msi ??
> have the same problem as you


i tried only one and that's the 0.5 version...i did download the oldest one by mistake, i figured that out later, but it worked.

Also you can download Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 and set the voltage yourself manually (voltage tab increase the P00 and P01 voltages to 1.212)
flash it in reboot.
Done.

This does excactly the same.

i have max stable boost (in game) 1293mhz on 1.200v
i have max stable boost (in game) 1345mhz on 1.212v but...

but...

I noticed when using bios tweak at 1.212, it downclocks the voltage less fluent in 2d.
So often when core clock downclocks to lets say 135mhz in 2d, often the voltage stays too long at 1.212v wich is unnecessary.
Also the gain you make from increasing the core (boost) is in fact not that great. only 1 or 2% (in fps) while +50mhz the boost core.
Very strange.

So i reflashed my stock bios. iam happy at 1.2v / 1293mhz.
Maybe in the future when it's possible to add 1.0v i will try again


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"revengeyo*
> Maybe in the future when it's possible to add 1.0v i will try again


2.2v







lol

Thanks for your opinion, as I'm stuck at 1.2v I might just leave it for now


----------



## Caz

Anyone want to update me if there are any ways to push our current OC's more since about a month ago? 1.2V, 1280/1875 here, Giga Rev 2


----------



## ReeG

Does anyone know if it's normal for the Asus DirectCU II to reach max voltage of 1.870?

I'm just wondering if I have a power issue because i'm using the 2x 6pin to 8pin adapter instead of a 6+2 pin to power it. Is that possible? Is anyone actually getting 1.2V or 1.212v on the Asus card?


----------



## revengeyo

Look at this

i saw this review of the 760 hawk
then looked at their oc ... and i got dizzy

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-gtx-760-hawk/17/



i cannot believe it.. you guys?

if its true its a cheap titan


----------



## valtopps

pci-2 to a pci-3 is there much of a difference in performance with a gtx 760. was wondering if I should update my mobo, its a z68?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> pci-2 to a pci-3 is there much of a difference in performance with a gtx 760. was wondering if I should update my mobo, its a z68?


nope, don't shop yet.

it's too minor of an improvement to be noticed. eventually PCI-E 3.0 should make a big difference. but PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth has not been exceeded yet, even with a PCI-E 3.0 vid card. i bet that an 800 Series nVidia card will exceed PCI-E 2.0 bandwidth and PCI-E 3.0 would make a difference.

an example of bandwidth involved is two PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 @16x16 SLI. it is currently not noticeably faster than @8x8 SLI.

PCI-E 3.0 is currently delivering more direct power form a PCI-E 3.0 slot. but i'm not sure of the current ramifications of that. in the future it should matter more and help all around.


----------



## valtopps

thanks 3 dee


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's normal for the Asus DirectCU II to reach max voltage of 1.870?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have a power issue because i'm using the 2x 6pin to 8pin adapter instead of a 6+2 pin to power it. Is that possible? Is anyone actually getting 1.2V or 1.212v on the Asus card?


I get the same voltage (1.870), I run my card on idle cuz it''s a bad overclocker. Also using a 6 PIN to 8 PIN cable because the PSU doesn't have 8 pin connector but it says 6+2 on them.


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I get the same voltage (1.870), I run my card on idle cuz it''s a bad overclocker. Also using a 6 PIN to 8 PIN cable because the PSU doesn't have 8 pin connector but it says 6+2 on them.


What do you mean you run the card on idle? Did you mean you run it with default clocks?

I don't think it's a bad overclocker, it's just definitely not great because of these voltage limits. It was the cheapest 760 on the market when I picked it up so I guess you can only expect so much


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Look at this
> 
> i saw this review of the 760 hawk
> then looked at their oc ... and i got dizzy
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-gtx-760-hawk/17/
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot believe it.. you guys?
> 
> if its true its a cheap titan


No way they hit 1425 on a gtx760...let alone that is usually lower than the actual boost in game. So they would like a 1500mhz core clock. I dont buy it.


----------



## ElectroManiac

New BF4 drivers.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381932

Have anyone try already this drivers? I'm downloading now.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> No way they hit 1425 on a gtx760...let alone that is usually lower than the actual boost in game. So they would like a 1500mhz core clock. I dont buy it.


Well, keep in mind that the 760 in question is the MSI Hawk Edition - not exactly a stock GTX 760.


----------



## kingtink

I have evga 760 sc acx in sli and I bought a pair of 8pin and 6 pin sleeve extenders by bit Fenix. But the 6 pin don't match up with the cards because of one pin being square. Is it safe to attempt to shave the plastic down? Is there another 6 pin extender I was suppose to get?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> No way they hit 1425 on a gtx760...let alone that is usually lower than the actual boost in game. So they would like a 1500mhz core clock. I dont buy it.


Its a HAWK so its totally doable. There's a reason these cards are coveted.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> I have evga 760 sc acx in sli and I bought a pair of 8pin and 6 pin sleeve extenders by bit Fenix. But the 6 pin don't match up with the cards because of one pin being square. Is it safe to attempt to shave the plastic down? Is there another 6 pin extender I was suppose to get?


You shouldn't need to shave them down, are you positive that you got the correct type of extension wire?


----------



## chantruong

Just got EVGA GTX 760 ACX Today

+130 core +500 mem





I've noticed that this card gets nice boost from memory overclock. Pretty satisfied overall but wished the cooler more effective


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You shouldn't need to shave them down, are you positive that you got the correct type of extension wire?


i am positive that i got the wrong wire because these dont fit in. i m having trouble finding correct information but what i have gathered from random forum searches off google search is that

there is revision 1 and revision 2 connectors for 6 pin pci e video card
i have the revision 1 connector where pin #5 is square vs revision 2 pin #5 has the cut corners. besides those differences i cant think of anything else. this would mean revision 2 is able to fit in revision 1 slots but revision 1 connectors dont fit into revision 2 slots.

my video card accepts 8 pin and 6 pin. i bought the 8 pin extender and it fits wonderfully. there are two types of 8pin extenders, pcie and eps. eps was the one i ve been told was for mobo and the connector wouldnt fit on my video card. bit fenix only offers one 6 pin option for video card and i assumed it would just fit.

but f me, there is a second revision on these 6 pin connectors.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> New BF4 drivers.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381932
> 
> Have anyone try already this drivers? I'm downloading now.


On BF3 works fine, tested these drivers my self yesterday.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> No way they hit 1425 on a gtx760...let alone that is usually lower than the actual boost in game. So they would like a 1500mhz core clock. I dont buy it.


Well for a start you can unlock the volts on this awesome 760







Mine does 1.256v on LN2 bios @ 1385 and 1359 @ 1.225 - 1.23v , but to get 1400mhz stable youll need to have at least 1.3 - 1.35v .
But they should of posted as the sensor page as well .......


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well for a start you can unlock the volts on this awesome 760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 1.256v on LN2 bios @ 1385 and 1359 @ 1.225 - 1.23v , but to get 1400mhz stable youll need to have at least 1.3 - 1.35v .
> But they should of posted as the sensor page as well .......


Can you use the trick and get this gtx760 over 1.3V?


----------



## melodystyle2003

*cad2blender* *ansha*

Please provide valid GPU-Z validation ID's. I ve pm'ed you.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> What do you mean you run the card on idle? Did you mean you run it with default clocks?
> 
> I don't think it's a bad overclocker, it's just definitely not great because of these voltage limits. It was the cheapest 760 on the market when I picked it up so I guess you can only expect so much


I was in a hurry and i wrote it fast. I'm not a native english speaker








I meant that i run it with stock clock speed because putting 50-60mhz (i don't say that asus cards doesn't OC well i just got a bad card) more isn't much and with the hot weather here i get 76-77C while not OC-ed. (80 to 81C when OC-ed)
I'm using the MSI afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 15 and i can make the voltage to 1.212 no prob and i add 13-15 mhz more to the clock i can get max before it crashes.
Also when i run the card on stock speeds and i add only the voltage the card OC itself a few mhz above the max turbo boost 2.0 can give (1124mhz for this card i think, making it 1132-34mhz with only added voltage) in benchmarks which for me it's strange.
I haven't post any bench scores because i don't have a 1080p screen ;/


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I was in a hurry and i wrote it fast. I'm not a native english speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that i run it with stock clock speed because putting 50-60mhz (i don't say that asus cards doesn't OC well i just got a bad card) more isn't much and with the hot weather here i get 76-77C while not OC-ed. (80 to 81C when OC-ed)
> I'm using the MSI afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 15 and i can make the voltage to 1.212 no prob and i add 13-15 mhz more to the clock i can get max before it crashes.
> Also when i run the card on stock speeds and i add only the voltage the card OC itself a few mhz above the max turbo boost 2.0 can give (1124mhz for this card i think, making it 1132-34mhz with only added voltage) in benchmarks which for me it's strange.
> I haven't post any bench scores because i don't have a 1080p screen ;/


Thanks for the tip on the Afterburner Beta. I'm using GPU Tweak and an older version of Afterburner just to monitor, but when I add the +12 in GPU Tweak, it doesn't seem to actually be doing anything according to GPU-Z. I'll try adjusting the voltage in the new Afterburner and see if that gets me above 1.870V.

Also, as a Canadian approaching winter, I'm very jealous of your weather


----------



## [CyGnus]

wowww i just tried the 331.40 and if anyone here folds swap them with the 327.23 because the hit in PPD is *Huge*.

GTX760 @ 1250/3206

331.40: 34K PPD
327.23: *81K* PPD


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> wowww i just tried the 331.40 and if anyone here folds swap them with the 327.23 because the hit in PPD is *Huge*.
> 
> GTX760 @ 1250/3206
> 
> 331.40: 34K PPD
> 327.23: *81K* PPD


Ugh I just updated to it for BF4 beta


----------



## ReeG

I'm so confused as to why I can't get GPU Tweak to actually do 1.212v. I realized I wasn't changing the power target, and once i upped that to 105% (max), it hit 1.212 and i thought "Oh there we go". Then once I restored default and tried to load the +12mv, 105% target profile again, it won't go back to 1.212 again and resumes maxing out at 1.870. What the hell!?

Still haven't tried afterburner beta, but I dont know why I need to if i'm already using ASUS's own tool

EDIT: I FIGURED IT OUT. GPU Tweak has a bug or something where trying to add the +12mv from a profile doesn't apply. You have to manually apply the settings from default then it works. Maybe now i'll be able to hit some higher clocks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> I'm so confused as to why I can't get GPU Tweak to actually do 1.212v. I realized I wasn't changing the power target, and once i upped that to 105% (max), it hit 1.212 and i thought "Oh there we go". Then once I restored default and tried to load the +12mv, 105% target profile again, it won't go back to 1.212 again and resumes maxing out at 1.870. What the hell!?
> 
> Still haven't tried afterburner beta, but I dont know why I need to if i'm already using ASUS's own tool
> 
> EDIT: I FIGURED IT OUT. GPU Tweak has a bug or something where trying to add the +12mv from a profile doesn't apply. You have to manually apply the settings from default then it works. Maybe now i'll be able to hit some higher clocks!


I have seen a few of your posts, and (though I realize it's a typo) it sounds like your card is severely *OVER*volted - since you're saying that you're trying to get it running at 1.212v but it keeps defaulting back to 1.870.


----------



## Ashiun

Hey guys, I just got a Gigabyte Windforce X3 Rev 2.0 GTX 760!

I have a few questions though. For some reason, in both OC GURU 2 and MSI Afterburner, My power limit can only be upped to 108%.
Also, even if I overvolt it to 1.212v, put the power limit to 108% and temperature limit to 95c, I cannot go above 1150mhz core and 6208mhz memory. I don't understand why it always crashes trying to go above that.
My temperature maxes out around 79c.
I've seen people reach 1175/7008 on 1.212v.
GPU-Z and MSi kombustor confirm that my card runs at 1.212v, though GPU-z shows that it sometimes dips down (very miniscule fluctuations.)

I've got a Corsair 650TX PSU.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashiun*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a Gigabyte Windforce X3 Rev 2.0 GTX 760!
> 
> I have a few questions though. For some reason, in both OC GURU 2 and MSI Afterburner, My power limit can only be upped to 108%.
> Also, even if I overvolt it to 1.212v, put the power limit to 108% and temperature limit to 95c, I cannot go above 1150mhz core and 6208mhz memory. I don't understand why it always crashes trying to go above that.
> My temperature maxes out around 79c.
> I've seen people reach 1175/7008 on 1.212v.
> GPU-Z and MSi kombustor confirm that my card runs at 1.212v, though GPU-z shows that it sometimes dips down (very miniscule fluctuations.)
> 
> I've got a Corsair 650TX PSU.


Because that is the limit.
Remember + 0.012mV is almost nothing.
If you want higher clock speed, you need more volts, wich is impossible because Nvidia has hardlocked the voltage at 1.212v max.
If you could make it run faster there would be no need to buy a more expensive card like the gtx770.. i guess thats Nvidia's toughts









Also some can set the core clock higher than others, but in the end the final boost clock (in game / benching) are the same.
For instance, one has core at 1140, and one has core at 1170.. they both boost up to 1300mhz for example.

I know it sound crazy but iam not crazy








iam not


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Because that is the limit.
> *Remember + 0.012mV is almost nothing.*
> If you want higher clock speed, you need more volts, wich is impossible because Nvidia has hardlocked the voltage at 1.212v max.
> If you could make it run faster there would be no need to buy a more expensive card like the gtx770.. i guess thats Nvidia's toughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some can set the core clock higher than others, but in the end the final boost clock (in game / benching) are the same.
> For instance, one has core at 1140, and one has core at 1170.. they both boost up to 1300mhz for example.
> 
> I know it sound crazy but iam not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam not


+ 0.012mV , It is a lot voltage when it come for a Low powered device ( GPU core or CPU core ) with hihg Power usage if you don't know. any 0.01mV is valid. So any fraction of voltage means stability or instability. his GPU amy no go higher because he already reach the limit of it, in this case the + 0.012mV wont' going to make that difference but if you add the same amount of + 0.012mV on top he has a bigger chance to be stable









yeah I know you are no crazy








I agree with that.


----------



## Ashiun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Because that is the limit.
> Remember + 0.012mV is almost nothing.
> If you want higher clock speed, you need more volts, wich is impossible because Nvidia has hardlocked the voltage at 1.212v max.
> If you could make it run faster there would be no need to buy a more expensive card like the gtx770.. i guess thats Nvidia's toughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some can set the core clock higher than others, but in the end the final boost clock (in game / benching) are the same.
> For instance, one has core at 1140, and one has core at 1170.. they both boost up to 1300mhz for example.
> 
> I know it sound crazy but iam not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam not


Actually the GPU Boost 2.0 speeds do go up according to base clock speeds from what I've seen so far. 1140 will boost to something like 1267mhz, whereas 1170 will boost to over 1306mhz, or something like that.

I'm not understanding this "limit" you guys are talking about.
My temperatures are low, my voltage should be enough for higher than 1150/6408 stable, and I should be able to overvolt. What exactly is limiting me?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashiun*
> 
> Actually the GPU Boost 2.0 speeds do go up according to base clock speeds from what I've seen so far. 1140 will boost to something like 1267mhz, whereas 1170 will boost to over 1306mhz, or something like that.
> 
> I'm not understanding this "limit" you guys are talking about.
> My temperatures are low, my voltage should be enough for higher than 1150/6408 stable, and I should be able to overvolt. What exactly is limiting me?


if you still can higher you are not limited , i was just explain what *revengeyo* posted above. if you have the headroom to OC it higher sure thing, it will be nice to know what is your limit, because when you crash than you know your limit. just remember to dial -13 when this happen and make a note the voltage you are using it will help a lot. if your power limit is not reaching to make your GPU to throttle down and temp are great , definitely you got a great GPU. if you don't mind posting your scores with Hardware Monitor with GPU usage will be great.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashiun*
> 
> Actually the GPU Boost 2.0 speeds do go up according to base clock speeds from what I've seen so far. 1140 will boost to something like 1267mhz, whereas 1170 will boost to over 1306mhz, or something like that.
> 
> I'm not understanding this "limit" you guys are talking about.
> My temperatures are low, my voltage should be enough for higher than 1150/6408 stable, and I should be able to overvolt. What exactly is limiting me?


Thats the thing.. i saw another gtx760 at 1170mhz clock it boosted up to 1293mhz in game
While my 760 had 1145mhz core clock and it boosted to 1293mhz also.
I know it sound weird but i saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## ReeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I have seen a few of your posts, and (though I realize it's a typo) it sounds like your card is severely *OVER*volted - since you're saying that you're trying to get it running at 1.212v but it keeps defaulting back to 1.870.


doh terrible attention to detail and numbers on my part. What i really meant was 1.1870. That's what I was maxing at before I figured out how to actually get 1.1212 to stick using GPU tweak


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeG*
> 
> doh terrible attention to detail and numbers on my part. What i really meant was 1.1870. That's what I was maxing at before I figured out how to actually get 1.1212 to stick using GPU tweak


haha... when i 1st saw u say "1.870" i thought it said "1.1870", because u wanted to add 12mv. i was shocked how LOW u were saying ur voltage was. lol i had actually felt sry for u having such an UNDERvolted card. so, i'm glad u got it all sorted out. congtratz!







and i'm laughing at my poor reading aptitude.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club


Hey Guys I just come to say that we going to have some vbios for you 760 owners







yeah i have been working on it for the past couple of days with *melodystyle2003 Thread OP* and a team we put together to get it done so you guys can enjoy more your GPU here is a list of all bios I have moded myslef and tested with our 760 team names will be announced soon and front page will have every peace in this list below.


This is the GPU list I got , I have moded all of them already
Boost disable
Fan profile
idle 20%
rump to 100% now
some bios has 40% idle and 75% rump up. fixed it already.

each bios has they won boost disable and fan profile. I do advise to use the own brand. because 760/770 won't look much as the 780 GPU. I had a lot of work on those vbios.

I still need a feedback from the power limit. PT%.

Asus.GTX760.BF.00.06.rom
Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
EVGA.GTX760.SC-ACX.C4.00.60.rom
EVGA.GTX760.SC.BF.00.62.rom
Gainward.GTX760.BF.00.50.rom
Galaxy.GTX760.BF.00.0E.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
Inno3D.GTX760.2048.130725.rom
KFA2.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
NVIDIA.GTX760.2048.130506.rom
Palit.GTX760.2048.130606.rom
Please just don't fload us with pm's and who want's it. some owners will be choose to be test it.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club


----------



## blaze2210

In that case, I just want to throw it out there that I have 2x MSI 760 Gaming video cards that could probably put a modded vBIOS to work....Just throwin' it out there....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Guys I just come to say that we going to have some vbios for you 760 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i have been working on it for the past couple of days with *melodystyle2003 Thread OP* and a team we put together to get it done so you guys can enjoy more your GPU here is a list of all bios I have moded myslef and tested with our 760 team names will be announced soon and front page will have every peace in this list below.
> 
> 
> This is the GPU list I got , I have moded all of them already
> Boost disable
> Fan profile
> idle 20%
> rump to 100% now
> some bios has 40% idle and 75% rump up. fixed it already.
> 
> each bios has they won boost disable and fan profile. I do advise to use the own brand. because 760/770 won't look much as the 780 GPU. I had a lot of work on those vbios.
> 
> I still need a feedback from the power limit. PT%.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.BF.00.06.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC-ACX.C4.00.60.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.BF.00.62.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.BF.00.50.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.BF.00.0E.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.2048.130725.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> NVIDIA.GTX760.2048.130506.rom
> Palit.GTX760.2048.130606.rom
> Please just don't fload us with pm's and who want's it. some owners will be choose to be test it.


S-W-e-e-t!









just yesterday i bookmarked: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc

idk if that will ever help but i see my Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD on ur list, skyn3t.

TY!!!! skyn3t and melodystyle2003.









Only a couple games need more than +12mv. But having more for those games would be awesome!

Tanks again!


----------



## savale

I got a MSI gtx760 hawk now. I switched over to the ln2 bios (using the hardware switch), but it seems to stuck at around 1.219v according Gpu-z. Using MSI AB beta 15 I can set the vcore upto 1.250 but it won't help.
Overclock results of the core are dissapointing (maxed out at ~1220mhz). Beside the "locked" vcore the max powerlimit is 111%.
I hope there is a way to unlock the vcore some more, since it will really help I think.

I extracted the bios to find out it's version. It is version: 80.04.BF.00.6B

Any other software / bios I could try on my hawk?


----------



## muhd86

been a while since i was here ..excellent work to sky on the gtx 760 ....+1 rep to him .


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys, skyn3t had the idea and implementation effort of this vbios.
His work, skyn3t your work is much appreciated.
[CyGnus] (who have also urged skyn3t to do this vbios for us







) and HOMECINEMA-PC, plus me, we have tested it and we have only good words to say.
Check his modification list, and if any bios is missing, let us know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


Gentlemen if you like to add anything else


----------



## Criptix

Hello all,

I am new to oc vga. I am used to do this with processors so not a total noob to volt temp and stuff.
My question:

I have bought a msi 760 hawk. Now i know there are 2 bios versions, the normal and ln2.
When i start afterburner i cant change the voltage in both bios versions. So the hardware switch does not change the settings i can do in afterburner. I tried both the normal afterburner version as the 3.00 beta 15 one.

Is there anything i am doing wrong? Or am i missing something?
As you all i would like to c what i can get out of the card but i cant go far if i cant give it more juice ;-).

Thx in advance to any one who can help me.

Grtz Criptix

**** EDIT ****

Sry for my post - i found the answer in settings of afterburner.... Like i said noob to graphka oc ;-).
I cant delete this post so if anyone wants np for me and if someone reads this post and got same prob --> go into settings and enable voltage control .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys, skyn3t had the idea and implementation effort of this vbios.
> His work, skyn3t your work is much appreciated.
> [CyGnus] (who have also urged skyn3t to do this vbios for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and HOMECINEMA-PC, plus me, we have tested it and we have only good words to say.
> Check his modification list, and if any bios is missing, let us know.
> 
> Gentlemen if you like to add anything else


Still have to do a few more SLI and TRI benchies ( Giga ) with it and the Hawk as well


----------



## skyn3t

I need you guys to tell which one of you has the biggest power target % slide above 111%. Including GPU brand and bios version. This will make my life easier. Instead to open each bios version and read it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need you guys to tell which one of you has the biggest power target % slide above 111%. Including GPU brand and bios version. This will make my life easier. Instead to open each bios version and read it.


EVGA gtx 760 sc, bios 80.04.BF.00.1C 115% PT.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EVGA gtx 760 sc, bios 80.04.BF.00.1C 115% PT.


Thank you.

come one guys post away, sky needs feedback.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need you guys to tell which one of you has the biggest power target % slide above 111%. Including GPU brand and bios version. This will make my life easier. Instead to open each bios version and read it.


*MSI n760 TF Gaming, bios 80.04.BF.00.30 (P2004-0010) 145% PT.*

What do you meen with Power Target??
Power Limit?

is it the same?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> 
> *MSI n760 TF Gaming, bios 80.04.BF.00.30 (P2004-0010) 145% PT.*
> 
> What do you meen with Power Target??
> Power Limit?
> 
> is it the same?


yes Power Limit >> AB
Power target >>Precision X

thank you.


----------



## savale

Awesome work sky and all the guys helping already!







Unfortunately I can't help you with your question because my MSI hawk is limited to 111%. I am able to test and bench some vbois on my hawk though. I am more than willing to help









PM me for my email if you want. Thnx


----------



## revengeyo

I posted information about the n760 TF gaming, but i see on the internet and in reviews also different type of bios names!



all things are the same Power target 145%


----------



## [CyGnus]

revengeyo upload your bios please and let skynet do his magic


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Awesome work sky and all the guys helping already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help you with your question because my MSI hawk is limited to 111%. I am able to test and bench some vbois on my hawk though. I am more than willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for my email if you want. Thnx


I may have a solution for the 111% in most GPU, not all but I will try.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> revengeyo upload your bios please and let skynet do his magic


He already did







, magic is on your way now


----------



## revengeyo

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145207/msi-gtx760-2048-130621.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141097/msi-gtx760-2048-130604.html

same card different bios

just sayin









ps: i love magic!


----------



## savale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may have a solution for the 111% in most GPU, not all but I will try.


Would be awesome! Just let me know if you got something I can test.
Mot sure if it can help, but this is my current ln2 bios info:
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/10/03/cfz.png
and the extracted bios:
http://www.speedyshare.com/7YW5t/origMsiHawkLn2.zip


----------



## Eyedea

Evga GTX 760 ACX (non sc)

Bios: 80.04.bf.00.62
Power Target: 115%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Evga GTX 760 ACX (non sc)
> 
> Bios: 80.04.bf.00.62
> Power Target: 115%


Thank you.

keep coming guys.


----------



## Mysticode

I'm looking for a nice backplate for my ASUS 760, however the 670 backplates are not physically compatible (supposedly). Anyone have any sources on a guaranteed fitting backplate for the ASUS 760?


----------



## [CyGnus]

You guys know that backplates are bad for the card overclock right? The heat has nowhere to go so it keeps the card hotter and the OC drops...


----------



## Mysticode

I'm aware yes, I don't plan on doing OC'ing if I have a backplate on.

A lot of the backplates are perforated however, to still allow airflow.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You guys know that backplates are bad for the card overclock right? The heat has nowhere to go so it keeps the card hotter and the OC drops...


Mornin
But if you put a good case fan on top of it ..... makes a difference


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I wonder how / where I got that idea from ?


----------



## Mysticode

I wish ASUS ROG sold backplates for their products... seems like a natural extension of their "premium" product line.


----------



## ultraex2003

gigabyte 760 rev 2.0

BIOS 80 04 BF 00 63
POWER LIMIT 108%

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/y3h2.jpg/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> gigabyte 760 rev 2.0
> 
> BIOS 80 04 BF 00 63
> POWER LIMIT 108%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/y3h2.jpg/


Thank you.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

idk but does skyn3t need the following?

Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD

BIOS 80 04 BF 00 58
POWER LIMIT 102%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> idk but does skyn3t need the following?
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD
> 
> BIOS 80 04 BF 00 58
> POWER LIMIT 102%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you and everyone, I got the bios that i need to work with to get this Power Limit ( Target ) issue solved.









Now sit tight.


----------



## 1DocMaster1

OC'd the hell out of my card, and it's holding itself up pretty well for aircooling. (keep in mind I keep my room freezing cold, just the way I like it~)
my 760 hasn't peaked over 48 degrees yet, and i'm starting to pat myself in the back for ordering 2 fractal design 140mm's for my top rad.
This cards also been giving me some beastly performance, paired with my 3570k (@4.2, aircooled). Definitely a recommendation to my future peeps' who want to build their own rig down the road.


----------



## iceman595

What are some settings that people are pushing these things too? i'm not going to watercool this only air

there are going to be 2 noctua nff12's blowing directly on it so cooling should be fine

I don't want to go overboard and brake the my new card!!

FYI here's my rig

x79 ASUS sabertooth
3930k @ 4.0
16gb mem corsair plat
Asus DCU2 gtx760

i got this far but i dont know what else to do (virgin overclocker here)

Asus GPU tweak



Unigine Valley with those specs



Are my specs decent? I don't know really what to judge it against

Let me know what you think, i'd greatly appreciate your help









I plan to get another in a few weeks whenever they get discounted


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> Are my specs decent?
> 
> Let me know what you think, i'd greatly appreciate your help


fine oc on the core.
you could get some more out of that memory oc tough in my humble opinion


----------



## iceman595

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> nice overclock on the memory there!
> No just kidding..


uhhhh thanks??


----------



## Criptix

Skyn3t,

I have a msi gtx 760 hawk to. And like savale said its limited to 111 PT. So if you find any solution let me know.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Criptix*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> I have a msi gtx 760 hawk to. And like savale said its limited to 111 PT. So if you find any solution let me know.


I'm work on it ,gotch you on the list


----------



## Criptix

Ppl i have a question:

My hawk got 2 bios versions the normal and the ln2.
Now i was messing around this morning with the ln2 bios. To go ingame i shut down my pc and put the hardwareswitch back to normal bios.
But in afterburner my settings stay like in ln2 bois even with the switch on bios.
Is this normal?
I got ingame but my pc crashed because the setting are to high....
When i am @ normal bios and start gpu-z it shows the stock speeds as default of normal bios but it picks the current ln2 speeds? They are lowers sinds you take the built in oc on normal bios away...
Any info?

thx

And skyn3t: thx for reply









****EDIT****

Reinstalling the drivers from clean install have fixed my problem with the bios. Still wondering tho if i mess with ln2 and go back to standard with hardware switch it should be like it was no? lol


----------



## Lurifaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm work on it ,gotch you on the list


Looking forward to this, got 2 MSI Hawk`s waiting


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iceman595*
> 
> What are some settings that people are pushing these things too? i'm not going to watercool this only air
> 
> there are going to be 2 noctua nff12's blowing directly on it so cooling should be fine
> 
> I don't want to go overboard and brake the my new card!!
> 
> FYI here's my rig
> 
> x79 ASUS sabertooth
> 3930k @ 4.0
> 16gb mem corsair plat
> Asus DCU2 gtx760
> 
> Let me know what you think, i'd greatly appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get another in a few weeks whenever they get discounted


You should at least try to o/c your cpu to at least 4.5G if your cooler can take it ....... that's my


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You should at least try to o/c your cpu to at least 4.5G if your cooler can take it ....... that's my


Agreed


----------



## melodystyle2003

@iceman595 also use the extreme preset for better comparison.

*Guys i noticed that many of you haven't included your gpu ASIC quality score, while you were filling the form.
If you like to include it, post it here and i will add it, because you can't edit your submission content.*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

760 Hawk as my third card ASIC of 79.1%







Clocks like a demon


----------



## Criptix

Is it normal that when cpu-z says the max boost of cpu is 1228 that i c in furmark and in cpu-z sensor tab my cpu goes to 1293.4?

Criptix

P.s.: sry for my noob questions, i am trying to find my way into this







I am going to test everything next week and post my results here.
Does anyone know what oc's a hawk can have on normal oc?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Criptix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal that when cpu-z says the max boost of cpu is 1228 that i c in furmark and in cpu-z sensor tab my cpu goes to 1293.4?
> 
> Criptix
> 
> P.s.: sry for my noob questions, i am trying to find my way into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to test everything next week and post my results here.
> Does anyone know what oc's a hawk can have on normal oc?


Thats the boost technology of nvidia. I bet if you read the first post will solve your inquiries. If not we are here


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I'm looking for a nice backplate for my ASUS 760, however the 670 backplates are not physically compatible (supposedly). Anyone have any sources on a guaranteed fitting backplate for the ASUS 760?


Is the asus card use the short reference pcb (based on the 670)?
Does it look like this?



If so, I believe it's possible it might work with any reference GTX 670 backplate. At a glance it looks like it might match up to me - or maybe not. Not sure.

For example, here is the XSPC GTX 670 backplate pictured with my reference EVGA GTX 760 (04G-P4-2766-KR):





Granted, most backplates you'll find, like the one pictured, were probably meant to be used w/ waterblocks, but they sure don't have to be (though you might have to find your own screws to work with them).

I'm just waiting on my new pre-ordered Enthoo Primo case to finally ship & a few other parts to come in so I can put my 760s under water ...



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
And just an FYI:
For those of you with non-reference pcbs, the longer cards, I see that Alphacool has come out with some waterblocks and backplates for the GTX 760 listed as compatible w/ these models:
EVGA Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 ( 02G-P4-2762-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 FTW ACX Cooler 4GB GDDR5 (04G-P4-3768)
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765]

https://www.google.com/search?q=Alphacool+NexXxoS+NVXP+Nvidia+GTX760

I really wasn't expecting that from alphacool. If anyone was going to make blocks for any non-reference 760s, I would have thought EK would have been the first to do it, but their site still says they have "no plans" to make blocks for them.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Is the asus card use the short reference pcb (based on the 670)?
> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I believe it's possible it might work with any reference GTX 670 backplate. At a glance it looks like it might match up to me.
> 
> For example, here is the XSPC GTX 670 backplate pictured with my reference EVGA GTX 760 (04G-P4-2766-KR):


Reference GTX 760s are supposed to have the same PCB as the reference GTX 670s. That's the reason I went with the reference design 760s myself. I bought 2 XSPC 670 blocks for my 760s so I hope they work! lol I haven't mounted them yet because I'm waiting until I get all of my water cooling parts. Check this out for video card/water block compatibility: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/ Also look here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=34906 I have the 04G-P4-2760-KR which have the same PCB as your card so yeah, you should be fine.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Reference GTX 760s are supposed to have the same PCB as the reference GTX 670s. That's the reason I went with the reference design 760s myself. I bought 2 XSPC 670 blocks for my 760s so I hope they work! lol I haven't mounted them yet because I'm waiting until I get all of my water cooling parts. Check this out for video card/water block compatibility: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


Sounds like you and I are in the same exact situation.

I've already had a really good look at my XSPC 670 blocks & am 99.99% sure they are going to work with my EVGA 4GB GTX 760s, but I'm still waiting on the case & the 360 & 480 rads which have been ordered & I'm waiting on, and I also haven't decided on a mobo & cpu yet. I might wait it out and get the RIV Black Edition which is supposed to be released the end of the month & a 4930k, or else I might just go ahead and get an Z87 board (MPower or Maximus VI Formula) & 4770K just so I can get this thing going. I already have just about everything else I'll need AX1200, 15 GeLid fans, 32GB GSkill, 2xD5 pumps, rigid tubing & 24 fittings, etc.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Sounds like you and I are in the same exact situation.
> 
> I've already had a really good look at my XSPC 670 blocks & am 99.99% sure they are going to work with my EVGA 4GB GTX 760s, but I'm still waiting on the case & the 360 & 480 rads which have been ordered & I'm waiting on, and I also haven't decided on a mobo & cpu yet. I might wait it out and get the RIV Black Edition which is supposed to be released the end of the month & a 4930k, or else I might just go ahead and get an Z87 board (MPower or Maximus VI Formula) & 4770K just so I can get this thing going. I already have just about everything else I'll need AX1200, 15 GeLid fans, 32GB GSkill, 2xD5 pumps, rigid tubing & 24 fittings, etc.


You're a lot closer to being under water than I am! Bills got me strapped right now so all I can do is wait it out.







Your 760 has the same PCB as mine so you should be fine. I say "should" since I haven't yet used my blocks yet. I wouldn't want to mislead anybody, but I'm fairly confident you have a compatible card for 670 full water blocks.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> You're a lot closer to being under water than I am! Bills got me strapped right now so all I can do is wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 760 has the same PCB as mine so you should be fine. I say "should" since I haven't yet used my blocks yet. I wouldn't want to mislead anybody, but I'm fairly confident you have a compatible card for 670 full water blocks.


Yeah I had seen the EK compatibility configurator lists, but I don't like EK's blocks so much. Here's a link to the XSPC GTX670 waterblock compatibility list. Just like EK, it also shows my cards as being 'visually' compatible:

(PDF) http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/5212597be4b0c30757471ad8/1376934267016/670.pdf


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah I had seen the EK compatibility configurator lists, but I don't like EK's blocks so much. Here's a link to the XSPC GTX670 waterblock compatibility list. Just like EK, it also shows my cards as being 'visually' compatible:
> 
> (PDF) http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/5212597be4b0c30757471ad8/1376934267016/670.pdf


Yeah, I updated my first comment and put a link to Performance PC in there which has a link to that .pdf you've posted. I'm like you, 99.9% confident, but until I try them out I won't be 100%. I suppose you'll be able to answer this before I can. I don't want to tear my GPUs apart just to have them sit there and collect dust while I sit and wait for parts to come in.


----------



## MattGordon

Can someone tell me how the bf4 beta is going with a 760/760 sli? Can't test it myself at the moment.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can someone tell me how the bf4 beta is going with a 760/760 sli? Can't test it myself at the moment.


On windows 7 x64, 1306/1800 high settings i get around 66fps with big dips to 45-50 area cause of cpu utilization spikes.
Its known that bf4 beta likes windows 8 atm.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> On windows 7 x64, 1306/1800 high settings i get around 66fps with big dips to 45-50 area cause of cpu utilization spikes.
> Its known that bf4 beta likes windows 8 atm.


Okay, cool. Funny thing is that your HomePC looks almost identical with what I'll be picking up eventually to fix my PC.

Thanks.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> And just an FYI:
> For those of you with non-reference pcbs, the longer cards, I see that Alphacool has come out with some waterblocks and backplates for the GTX 760 listed as compatible w/ these models:
> EVGA Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 ( 02G-P4-2762-KR)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 FTW ACX Cooler 4GB GDDR5 (04G-P4-3768)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765]
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Alphacool+NexXxoS+NVXP+Nvidia+GTX760
> 
> I really wasn't expecting that from alphacool. If anyone was going to make blocks for any non-reference 760s, I would have thought EK would have been the first to do it, but their site still says they have "no plans" to make blocks for them.


The Alphacool blocks look sick! I kind of wish I had waited it out now. And they have blocks for non-reference cards too!







Thanks for the info man!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> On windows 7 x64, 1306/1800 high settings i get around 66fps with big dips to 45-50 area cause of cpu utilization spikes.
> Its known that bf4 beta likes windows 8 atm.


I have to install BF4 beta to test that maybe it likes W8 more but that is not the cause of the big FPS dips i think that is related to CPU so an i7 must behave better than i5


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have to install BF4 beta to test that maybe it likes W8 more but that is not the cause of the big FPS dips i think that is related to CPU so an i7 must behave better than i5


Unfortunately no.
Many with HT intel i7, have to disable HT in order to play decent, without lags, on windows 7.
Quote:


> W7: 45-80 fps with 80 being a rarity
> W8: 70-120 fps with trips into the century bracket being quite frequent.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Woww did not know that, gladly not a problem for me since i never played BF any of them... So i am not even thinking of OS swap cause W8 is kind of


----------



## MattGordon

How the hell does windows 8 make an impact like that?









Happy I picked it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Woww did not know that, gladly not a problem for me since i never played BF any of them... So i am not even thinking of OS swap cause W8 is kind of


What's wrong with windows 8? With Start8 it's a wonderful OS.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Woww did not know that, gladly not a problem for me since i never played BF any of them... So i am not even thinking of OS swap cause W8 is kind of


True.
Also CPU priority from normal to low sometimes does help on reducing lag.
I do play often bf but i wont swap to w8 for this. I ll wait to fix it.
Although i ve read good comments on windows 8.1, which haven't tried.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well its kind of worse in everything, comapre benchmarks with Win 7 (valley, heaven, 3DMark 11 and 13) a few game benchmarks like Metro 2033 LL all of them got worse results in win 8 compared to win 7.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well its kind of worse in everything, comapre benchmarks with Win 7 (valley, heaven, 3DMark 11 and 13) a few game benchmarks like Metro 2033 LL all of them got worse results in win 8 compared to win 7.


Faster boot times + new directX updates is enough for a reason to upgrade. Especially considering since we're all running Nvidia cards here we're stuck with DirectX and not something like Mantle.

Windows 7 would make more since imo for future games if you had Mantle to use.

To each their own though. I can see the cons and pros of each side, I guess.


----------



## blaze2210

I had Windows 8 running until it apparently noticed that some hardware was running "out of spec" (overclocked RAM), so Windows 8 proceeded to go through my *4* hard drive "fixing" things - programs, games, movies, etc. Then it put a file on the desktop showing me the couple hundred items it "fixed" (deleted). So Windows 8 stayed on my computer for about 12 hours before going back to Windows 7 Ultimate.

Everyone lists "faster boot times" as a reason to switch to Windows 8, but be honest, how often are you really shutting down your computer? My PC goes into such a low-power sleep state that it might as well be off, but resumes immediately when I need it.


----------



## Pimphare

Well I didn't much care for Windows 8 when I first tried it as many others. After installing it on an SSD and installing Start8 by Stardock Corporation, I have to say it has quite grown on me. I really don't have much trouble with it at all. Oh...and I do turn my cpu off and on throughout the day. With booting/shutdown speeds on an SSD, there's almost no reason to use hibernation or sleep unless I'm in the middle of working on a document or whatnot. I mainly use my computer for web browsing and gaming btw.


----------



## blaze2210

Well, it might be a good OS, but the fact that it went through my drives and "fixed" (deleted) a little over a terabyte worth of stuff, makes it a no-go for me....

My CPU is a Haswell, so I have those deeper sleep states - pretty similar to the PC being off....


----------



## SmackHisFace

I am playing BF 4 open Beta on Ultra settings at 1440p Resolution and using between 2.4-2.8 gigs of Vram. I am so Glad I got the 4gb cards despite uniformed people claiming that 4gb will do nothing on the 760. WOOOT


----------



## Malik

Guys how can i unlock 1.212V voltage on my asus gtx 760 dcu II ?


----------



## revengeyo

p08 and p05 all the way to the right


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> p08 and p05 all the way to the right


If you change it like that, it will going to mess with other string in the bios it can become corrupted or even not work like it should, I'm just give my 2cent's .

just wait for this









it will be up soon


----------



## Malik

So any other ideas ?

Wysłane z mojego ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T przy użyciu Tapatalk now Free


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you change it like that, it will going to mess with other string in the bios it can become corrupted or even not work like it should, I'm just give my 2cent's .
> 
> just wait for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be up soon


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well its kind of worse in everything, comapre benchmarks with Win 7 (valley, heaven, 3DMark 11 and 13) a few game benchmarks like Metro 2033 LL all of them got worse results in win 8 compared to win 7.


And if you bench for HWBOT Win8 is banned 'cause of the RTC has 'problems' when you o/c in windows , so im stickin with 7 till 8 is issue free


----------



## [CyGnus]

We need a new OS with the performance of XP and easy of use like W7 i see W8/8.1 like Win ME... Hope Microsoft comes up with a nice one next time around


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @iceman595 also use the extreme preset for better comparison.
> 
> *Guys i noticed that many of you haven't included your gpu ASIC quality score, while you were filling the form.
> If you like to include it, post it here and i will add it, because you can't edit your submission content.*


I RMAed my original 760's:
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB FTW w ACX Cooling

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4mnh9/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/974sd/



And I replaced the EVGA cards with:
GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9545p/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5xzu7/


----------



## revengeyo

MSI n760 TF Gaming


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you change it like that, it will going to mess with other string in the bios it can become corrupted or even not work like it should, I'm just give my 2cent's .
> 
> just wait for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be up soon


Looking good skyn3t!

Well i tried that and it did put my voltage to 1.212v









although i noticed some poor back clocking in 2d


----------



## discoprince

anyone having issue with SLI and downclocking with the latest WHQL drivers and latest beta drivers? (as of 10/4/2013)


----------



## revengeyo

iam on 320.49 driver, because the latest gave me 10% less performance in bechmarks


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> MSI n760 TF Gaming


with the clock at 1145...your boost clock reach 1300 ??


----------



## phre0n




----------



## blaze2210

Apologies for not posting this info before. I'm at stock speeds right now, I've been side-tracked with trying to get my CPU to run at 4.8ghz (i5-4670k)....







I'll get back to messing with my cards eventually....hehehehe....

My ASIC Quality score for my top 760:


And the score for my 2nd 760:


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> with the clock at 1145...your boost clock reach 1300 ??


1293mhz max boost to be precise


----------



## melodystyle2003

@blaze2210, @Bee Dee 3 Dee:
Your submissions were updated









@revengeyo: Fill the form in front page and add your gpu specs there too, if you like.


----------



## Velhotinho

Hi, guys,

Some weeks ago I was about to have a heart failure due to high temps on my EVGA 760 SC. Terrible. Well, followed some advices from better skilled forum users (thank you guys) and, instead of just adding some fans, I took a more radical decision and moved the whole family to a much better home. Bought the awesome NZXT Phantom 630 case. In addition, changed the GPU thermal grease. Indredible results! Solid 10C drop. This case has just a minor flaw: it's impossible to route the 8pin conector behind the mobo without an extension cable, so I had to leave it somewhat spoiling the clean job. No big deal, though. Thank you again, guys.
Added 2 pictures to show the visual. Notice how this modular case allowed the front 200mm fan to really do its job.


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Velhotinho: very nice!
Take a SSD when you can, you ll feel like you have taken new pc system.
I think nzxt or corsair provide a 8pin extension cable, but i am wrong as looks.


----------



## revengeyo

1.Yes i will fill in the form.

2. Last night i tried battlefield 4 beta and it almost made my pc explode.








Iam on win7 64..
I5 2500k @4400 8gb


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> 1.Yes i will fill in the form.
> 
> 2. Last night i tried battlefield 4 beta and it almost made my pc explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam on win7 64..
> I5 2500k @4400 8gb


Post or send me a valid gpu-z id, as described in first post


----------



## revengeyo

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hfr52/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Post or send me a valid gpu-z id, as described in first post


Sometimes i forget to read..









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hfr52/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> 
> Sometimes i forget to read..
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hfr52/


Very nice, submission fixed


----------



## revengeyo

i got this 3dmark 11 score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7120030

does it make me the king?


----------



## delavan

BeeDee3D,

what's that change of 2 x evga to 2 X gigabyte? Both of your EVGA cards died? Also, how do you like the 4gb cards?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> i got this 3dmark 11 score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7120030
> 
> does it make me the king?


There was one posted in the 3d11 thread a couple weeks ago with one of the game tests over 160k, you gotta tell the bug to go faster!


----------



## Killmassacre

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> i got this 3dmark 11 score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7120030
> 
> does it make me the king?


lol your graphics score is the equal to what most gtx 780's get and almost matches my 2 760's in sli. I call hax.


----------



## Dadius

Quote:


> I am playing BF 4 open Beta on Ultra settings at 1440p Resolution and using between 2.4-2.8 gigs of Vram. I am so Glad I got the 4gb cards despite uniformed people claiming that 4gb will do nothing on the 760. WOOOT


BF3 used over 2gb too though but there was no benefit to it, it was just sort of optimized to use whatever Vram was there. I don't know if it's the same with BF4 beta, just sayin. I know my 760 2gb takes a big hit with 4 X msaa on at 1080p in bf4 open beta so it could be a vram thing but let's not jump to conclusions so early. With a single 760 I wouldn't have all the settings high enough though anyway to make it an issue regardless.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> BeeDee3D,
> 
> what's that change of 2 x evga to 2 X gigabyte? Both of your EVGA cards died? Also, how do you like the 4gb cards?


sry 4 long reply, delavan. but it's also intended for all that needs to know:

based on all the reviews i read (and i read them all







) the two EVGA cards i started with (EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB FTW w ACX Cooling) seemed like the best choice.

but unfortunately, the EVGA cards i got ended up having very high temperatures. it was most likely due to my HAF-X case and LGA 1366 Intel X58 Mobo.

as u can see in my ASIC for the EVGA and Gigabyte, there's not much of a difference.

but, imo the location of my Mobo's South bridge chip, combined with a HAF-X PC case, resulted in the EVGA cards having exceptionally high temps. And, my Mobo's south bridge was hitting 79c. Plus, my CPU cores were reaching 80c too often.

Whereby, with the Gigabyte cards; the three fans on them and the location of the three and by pure luck placing the card with the lower ASIC on top; resulted in temperatures 20c lower all around. WOW was i ever a happy camper!









All in all, it's important to note that EVGA ROCKS when it comes to their product and policies. But only in this one isolated incident, (HAF-X case and LGA 1366 Intel X58 Mobo), the GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD GeForce GTX 760 4GB cards blow away the EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB FTW w ACX Cooling.

i bet nine out of ten times they perform the same and EVGA would be the hands down choice due to their awesome policies, support, trade-up program and all. Maybe the Gigabyte Windforce technology is superior, but i have no proof other than when they're used with my current rig.

as far as going 4 GB vRAM, it may or may not matter. For ppl that install Game Mods, and use a single 760 card or two in SLI, 4 GB vRAM is the best choice. For all others, that use a single 760 card or two in SLI, the 760 can't take advantage of more than 2 GB vRAM when using only "in-game settings", without also slowing down (low FPS) so much that it would be stupid. in other words, for example, FXAA would increase FPS while also reducing vRAM usage to less than 2 GB. there are an infinite number of possibilities, settings-wise, that could increase FPS while at the same time reducing vRAM usage. So, only Game Mods can take advantage of more than 2GB vRAM.

There's still the possibility that BF4 could be an exception to the 4GB-vRAM-for-Game-Mods rule. So in a way u could just argue to play-it-safe and go 4GB.

But that would mean bypassing the MSI Hawk (or idk why the less discussed MSI Lightning); because it/ they are only available in a 2GB version(s). And for now, unless u are experienced at modifying vBIOS, the MSI Hawk or Lighting is the best choice for Single card setups or SLI. (Just use FXAA and it will increase FPS while also reducing vRAM usage to less than 2 GB in all games hopefully including the final release of BF4.)

And also consider the additional 700 series cards not just as of yet released that we never thought we'd see. most ppl that have already bought the 760, including me, fell for the rumor that no more 700 series cards would be released. But it appears that at least one if not two more Mid-range 700 cards are coming out. oh well, that's how it goes. and it's no big-E.

if i had gone with 2GB vRAM cards, i'd have missed out on 4GB vRAM and i would have regretted it because i DO install Game Mods a lot. But just as important, i am going to be forced to begin learning to/ Master modding vBIOS for the 1st time and i welcome the challenge that leaning something new always brings. YAY!







for me and many 760 users, OCing several games after flashing with a custom vBIOS, is going to be a must!









skyn3t !!! melodystyle2003 !!! skyn3t !!! melodystyle2003 !!! skyn3t !!! melodystyle2003 !!!

Go Go Go!!!


----------



## Velhotinho

Hey, guys.

Need some clearance on how EVGA Precision X "temperature target" works, linked or not linked to "power target". I mean, if I lower the 2 settings, let´s say, from default (which are 100% at 80°C) to 76% at 70°C, I notice a huge max temp drop, but not a performance loss when playing Arma 3, for instance. Then I got a little confused, cause I was sure I would have a tremendous FPS drop, input lag, etc.
Could someone explain to this old and dumbass man how exactly this works?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## revengeyo

Just tried bf4 beta.
in win 7 x64 very laggy and fps drops blablabla
tried win 8 x64.. very smooth

tried ultra settings, got about 50 fps.
high plays better @ 80 fps

iam going to install win 8.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> Need some clearance on how EVGA Precision X "temperature target" works, linked or not linked to "power target". I mean, if I lower the 2 settings, let´s say, from default (which are 100% at 80°C) to 76% at 70°C, I notice a huge max temp drop, but not a performance loss when playing Arma 3, for instance. Then I got a little confused, cause I was sure I would have a tremendous FPS drop, input lag, etc.
> Could someone explain to this old and dumbass man how exactly this works?
> Thanks in advance.


I bet you ve got 10°C drop, right?

Since you set that you max temp would be 70°C, gpu automatically will drop core clock and spin fan faster in order to maintain the 70°C barrier.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Guys i can't get my asus 760 more than 1215mhz, it crashes on heaven even with 12mV added. I tried 3 drivers and i can't push her more








I will give every helpfull info wanted.
Big thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> Guys i can't get my asus 760 more than 1215mhz, it crashes on heaven even with 12mV added. I tried 3 drivers and i can't push her more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give every helpfull info wanted.
> Big thanks!


after Heaven crashes, wat steps have u taken?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Hey guys, just wondering if it is worth it to grab a few(2 or 3) to run with 3x 1440p monitors?
I want a 780 but i was interested in the 4gb 760 and hoping it can get the job done while running most games on High/ some ultra settings.


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I bet you ve got 10°C drop, right?
> 
> Since you set that you max temp would be 70°C, gpu automatically will drop core clock and spin fan faster in order to maintain the 70°C barrier.


Well, not 10°C drop, since after the new case and thermal paste replacement my max temps dropped from 84°C to 74°C. Temps after this EVGA tweak (or untweak, depending on the POV) stays at aroud 68, 69...
What is suprisingly good is that games aren't losing performance. Just finished playing a 1h session of Crysis 3, and didn't lose a single frame, nor had anything like input lag or a blink of stuttering. Fans didn´t spin faster, too.
Ok, I wonder if all this will be true when playing a little havier game. But so far so good.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> after Heaven crashes, wat steps have u taken?


After it freezes and it gets back to normal i press the reset button on msi afterburner (using the 3.0.0 beta 15) I tried 320.49, 326.19 and now i'm with 327.23. i was on win 7 before, now i'm on 8 but same results.
My temps are max 69-71C


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering if it is worth it to grab a few(2 or 3) to run with 3x 1440p monitors?
> I want a 780 but i was interested in the 4gb 760 and hoping it can get the job done while running most games on High/ some ultra settings.


unless someone can prove that there is no possibility watsover that an additional one or two mid-700 series cards that ARE imo going to be released, then it is best to wait, jojoenglish85.

especially seeing how u are interested in not just 2 in SLI, but as many as three cards in SLI. and that means something like three 760-ti or watever are coming, or less expensive 760 because of the Price Wars that will start in the next four weeks; it's a must for u to be patient.

hold out just a little longer. and u'll seriously be glad u did.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> After it freezes and it gets back to normal i press the reset button on msi afterburner (using the 3.0.0 beta 15) I tried 320.49, 326.19 and now i'm with 327.23. i was on win 7 before, now i'm on 8 but same results.
> My temps are max 69-71C


k

sounds right...

i wanted to be sure u followed proper protocol after Heaven crashed...

next, go into ur Profile add ur Specs to ur Signature.

or quickly say wat ur Vid Card's make and model are.

and then go add all Hardware to ur Signature.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

I just coppied my signature from a old local forum i used to use.
Here is a validation from gpu-z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c99ns/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> After it freezes and it gets back to normal i press the reset button on msi afterburner (using the 3.0.0 beta 15) I tried 320.49, 326.19 and now i'm with 327.23. i was on win 7 before, now i'm on 8 but same results.
> My temps are max 69-71C


Try to overclock your memory, and leave it to 1215Mhz. You lose what 2-3%? no issues








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> Well, not 10°C drop, since after the new case and thermal paste replacement my max temps dropped from 84°C to 74°C. Temps after this EVGA tweak (or untweak, depending on the POV) stays at aroud 68, 69...
> What is suprisingly good is that games aren't losing performance. Just finished playing a 1h session of Crysis 3, and didn't lose a single frame, nor had anything like input lag or a blink of stuttering. Fans didn´t spin faster, too.
> Ok, I wonder if all this will be true when playing a little havier game. But so far so good.


Awesome then. No problem though even if you reach 95°C. I remember that the sweet spot of temp/perf was 85°C, 100% PT. GPU on stock clocks/fan profile never went over 83°C, without throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I just coppied my signature from a old local forum i used to use.
> Here is a validation from gpu-z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c99ns/


Nice, fill the form on first post too


----------



## Velhotinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Awesome then. No problem though even if you reach 95°C. I remember that the sweet spot of temp/perf was 85°C, 100% PT. GPU on stock clocks/fan profile never went over 83°C, without throttling.


After a close inspection, think I finally understood how this software works. I've watched some videos of "reviewers" complaining that "temperature target" was not working, as they set the target to 70C or whatever, turned Furmark on and the temps went beyond the target. What happens, and I know I'm not breaking the news, some of you will even laugh on the kid discovering he's got a wee wee, but anyways, what happens is that Precision X gives priority to the power target. That's why the two settings are linked by default. To cap the temps at 70C, power must be capped at 76%. Of course it can vary from rig to rig, depending on cooling solutions, but ...
Then, if I'm having such smooth gameplay with modest 76% of clock usage, credits should given to my 4.5GHz CPU. Or Crysis 3, Rage, FarCry3, metro 2033 and Arma3 (how many 3s!!) are no standards for a real test.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velhotinho*
> 
> After a close inspection, think I finally understood how this software works. I've watched some videos of "reviewers" complaining that "temperature target" was not working, as they set the target to 70C or whatever, turned Furmark on and the temps went beyond the target. What happens, and I know I'm not breaking the news, some of you will even laugh on the kid discovering he's got a wee wee, but anyways, what happens is that Precision X gives priority to the power target. That's why the two settings are linked by default. To cap the temps at 70C, power must be capped at 76%. Of course it can vary from rig to rig, depending on cooling solutions, but ...
> Then, if I'm having such smooth gameplay with modest 76% of clock usage, credits should given to my 4.5GHz CPU. Or Crysis 3, Rage, FarCry3, metro 2033 and Arma3 (how many 3s!!) are no standards for a real test.


You can change priority to temp instead of PT if you like.
Furmark is pushing gpu beyond real gaming applications.


----------



## d0mini

Just posting to update my clock speeds for the table, I've found my rock solid stable clocks to be at
1124/1822 (1254 boost clock speed) with 1.212V.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7aub8/

My ASIC quality is unchanged







Good luck with the VBios stuffs! Sounds awesome


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI HAWK 760 LN2 vbios 1372 m3902 *52.1fps 2181*









 @1.256v


----------



## savale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI HAWK 760 LN2 vbios 1372 m3902 *52.1fps 2181*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @1.256v


Nice work! Is that with the stock ln2 vbios? My hawk won't go higher than 1.219v with the stock ln2 BIOS and AB beta 15. If you can share the ln2 BIOS it's highly appreciated







thnx


----------



## d0mini

What kind of cooling are you using CinemaPC? the stock cooler or something stronger?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Nice work! Is that with the stock ln2 vbios? My hawk won't go higher than 1.219v with the stock ln2 BIOS and AB beta 15. If you can share the ln2 BIOS it's highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx


You need to read this and do it







on stock bios first then try LN2
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1398725 Page 1









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> What kind of cooling are you using CinemaPC? the stock cooler or something stronger?


Airbending ( ducted aircon )16c case ambient temps today















All of my cards run air coolers


----------



## d0mini

Nice! Never seen an aircon used for cooling before, very.. Cool


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It works a treat









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 LN2 Vbios 1.256v 1372 3902 P10391









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7270906


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI HAWK 760 LN2 vbios 1372 m3902 *52.1fps 2181*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @1.256v


cmon dude how you do it ??

that is almost a GTX 780 score xD


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I was thinking about SLIing my 760 later but I'm concerned about my mobo as it only has 1 PCI-E 3 X16 slot and the other one is X8
Will the X8 bottleneck the 760?and how much?


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED no problem with 2 card's they will be both running at 8x speeds no performance loss and if it were 4x maybe you would have a 4/5 fps loss compared to 8x/8x so go for it!

*HOMECINEMA-PC* Guess i have to run a few benches with only one card







hehehe


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED no problem with 2 card's they will be both running at 8x speeds no performance loss and if it were 4x maybe you would have a 4/5 fps loss compared to 8x/8x so go for it!
> 
> *HOMECINEMA-PC* Guess i have to run a few benches with only one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe


Thanks a lot!
I have a few things to take care of first like my case,RAM,cooling for my CPU...


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Nice work! Is that with the stock ln2 vbios? My hawk won't go higher than 1.219v with the stock ln2 BIOS and AB beta 15. If you can share the ln2 BIOS it's highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You need to read this and do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on stock bios first then try LN2
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1398725 Page 1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> cmon dude how you do it ??
> 
> that is almost a GTX 780 score xD


Don't ask him..
he doesn't want to tell you because he's scared you will break his sacret benchmark score


----------



## savale

It's a matter of time I will hehe







I found out how to increase the vcore on the MSI hawk, so it's time to share

1) switch to LN2 bios using the hardware switch on the card

2) install msi AB beta 15

open this file with a text editor:
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\VEN.......cfg

add these lines

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

3) use this tool:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

I can increase upto 1.4v vcore and higer. But for me 1.29v and higher makes my pc reboot during a benchmark. I am not sure, but I suspect my PSU (it's only 480watts)

first attempts are quite nice:
1.260 vgpu, 1940Mhz mem, 1345Mhz gpu


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> It's a matter of time I will hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out how to increase the vcore on the MSI hawk, so it's time to share
> 
> 1) switch to LN2 bios using the hardware switch on the card
> 
> 2) install msi AB beta 15
> 
> open this file with a text editor:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\VEN.......cfg
> 
> add these lines
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> 3) use this tool:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> I can increase upto 1.4v vcore and higer. But for me 1.29v and higher makes my pc reboot during a benchmark. I am not sure, but I suspect my PSU (it's only 480watts)
> 
> first attempts are quite nice:
> 1.260 vgpu, 1940Mhz mem, 1345Mhz gpu


I wish I could overvolt...


----------



## muhd86

can we do 4 way sli now with gtx 760 ...tri sli works but not tried 4 way sli ..

can any one confirm if we can get it to work ...


----------



## ultraex2003

hello to all fans !!

i have gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 today put msi hawk ln2 bios !! all alright !! but i have 1 problem
the fan dont go to the max rpm(4300) only max 2730 with msi afterburner (manual)

and my question is possible to up the voltage from max 1.210

thanks for the help !!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> hello to all fans !!
> 
> i have gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 today put msi hawk ln2 bios !! all alright !! but i have 1 problem
> the fan dont go to the max rpm(4300) only max 2730 with msi afterburner (manual)
> 
> and my question is possible to up the voltage from max 1.210
> 
> thanks for the help !!


Hello,

Despite the fact it displays lower rpms, do you feel it like spinning slower?
From SW side, only hawk can raise their voltage above 1.212V.
Be patient, vbios will be released soon.


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Despite the fact it displays lower rpms, do you feel it like spinning slower?
> From SW side, only hawk can raise their voltage above 1.212V.
> Be patient, vbios will be released soon.


yes the fan is run slower i can feel this because the air is much less and the noise max of the fans are low and finally the temps (oc)are high !!


----------



## d0mini

Would it be possible for the default bioses for each 760 to be linked to or uploaded on the main page? Just in case of bad tweaks or flashes; it sounds like ultraex2003 might benefit from access to his card's default bios. If this has already been done, or it's in fact very easy to find them ourselves on google, then I apologise, I'm very new to editing bioses







just thought it might be a good idea, especially with vbioses around the corner!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Yes this will be done. On first page for easy access.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes this will be done. On first page for easy access.


Great


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.1fps 2181*









I don't think I can get too much more . I will try [email protected] maybe a few .1's Need moar than 1.256vcore









Just to see how good the settings are I ran Mk 11 Performance
[email protected]@2400 *1359 / 3974 P10219*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7275582
Need to run these again at 5 Gigahurltles


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

i'm starting to believe there's a very high probability that the GTX 760 will remain the best investment even after the final one or two, soon to be released, 700 series cards are out.









and i can't wait any longer to play Crysis 3... and it's the cheapest i can remember so i'm going for it!









is there anyone that does *not* know, that *Crysis 3* is available for just *$14.99* HERE? (http://www.amazon.com/Crysis-3-PC-Instant-Access/dp/B00CRN8WUI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381154289&sr=8-2&keywords=crysis+3+PC)

note: i can't see how much longer it's on sale.

anyone see how long?

i hope i have enough time for one more cup of coffee.









i was going to wait until vBIOS was out and totally pimped on me PC. But oh well, i can't pass on $14.99.









Edit 1: i couldn't find out when the sale is over. i mean, amazon says that there is no telling and that it will just end without warring.
game is GREAT!
no spoilers: Crysis 3 seems to have it's own Adaptive V-sync enabled by default because FPS never drops down in 50% increments.








and having FXAA option in-game is awesome. i have to try regular AA later. For now average FPS is 60 on all Very High!


----------



## Mysticode

Trying to set my fan speed to 100% in GPU Tweak and/or MSI Afterburner, it goes to 100% for a couple seconds and then throttles down to an auto speed again. Any idea whats up?


----------



## blaze2210

Do you have your voltage set to "adaptive" in the Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Trying to set my fan speed to 100% in GPU Tweak and/or MSI Afterburner, it goes to 100% for a couple seconds and then throttles down to an auto speed again. Any idea whats up?


until u completely master both of those programs, be sure to only have one at a time installed.

even after u master both, many ppl would argue it's best to only have one OC utility installed at a time. So uninstall one of them.

And then master Afterburner 1st. it's my favorite.


----------



## Mysticode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you have your voltage set to "adaptive" in the Nvidia Control Panel?


Looking, can't find that option.

Also I've uninstalled GPU Tweak, I have had more experience with Afterburner.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Looking, can't find that option.
> 
> Also I've uninstalled GPU Tweak, I have had more experience with Afterburner.


when u open AB (Afterburner ) settings and look on the Fan Tab, is the box next to "Enable user defined automatic fan control" selected?


----------



## Mysticode

I have just turned that off. Is this what I wanted to do?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I have just turned that off. Is this what I wanted to do?


yep.

now just make sure that on the right of the Fan Speed slider, that the Auto button doesn't have its' little green light on. and note if u click the Auto button to to off the little green light, u have to hit Apply.

last thing is to select a speed, and hit apply again.


----------



## Mysticode

http://i.imgur.com/lzYtX3r.png

I have done all of this, I believe.

Found that adaptive setting as well in control panel, turned it to Performance.... do I need to restart?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lzYtX3r.png
> 
> I have done all of this, I believe.
> 
> Found that adaptive setting as well in control panel, turned it to Performance.... do I need to restart?


just leave it at default unless blaze2210 suggests otherwise....

edit: no need to restart

and an example of my AB user defined automatic fan control:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> just leave it at default unless blaze2210 suggests otherwise....
> 
> edit: no need to restart
> 
> and an example of my AB user defined automatic fan control:


I'm currently using that fan curve, it's working out pretty well for me....


----------



## Mysticode

I just want to be able to put this thing to 100% when I want, for testing, but it isn't working


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> I just want to be able to put this thing to 100% when I want, for testing, but it isn't working


sry i was a step ahead...

when u uninstalled one of the OCing utilities... ("GPU Tweak") did u restart after that?


----------



## Mysticode

Not yet nope. Guess I should do that before I go cry myself to sleep









Edit: Restarted, I can max the fan now. It's a bit nuts that at 100%, it really isn't that loud. Idling at 35c, not sure if that is a good target temp or not for full speed in idle.

2nd Edit: Furmurk score complete! Not sure what to compare this to. Note it was ran at 1920x1080 http://i.imgur.com/7c6Ygtx.png


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL








I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/


OMG!









so, with +56mv versus only +12mv, u can not only surpass +500MHz memory like anyone can; but u can go a SMOKING +1000MHz Memory!









i can't wait to have +56mv!









but, wat should ppl without an AC cooling system hope for memory OC with +56mv?

is +113MHz CPU because it's enough and there's no need to go further as far benchmark scores?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Not yet nope. Guess I should do that before I go cry myself to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Restarted, I can max the fan now. It's a bit nuts that at 100%, it really isn't that loud. Idling at 35c, not sure if that is a good target temp or not for full speed in idle.
> 
> 2nd Edit: Furmurk score complete! Not sure what to compare this to. Note it was ran at 1920x1080 http://i.imgur.com/7c6Ygtx.png


cool!









i've never even glanced at my Furmark score. i have no idea wat i've ever gotten. Furmark is good for stressing and helping estimate the Max temps that u might ever reach.

Furmark is especially handy, to see "...what your GPU can boost in stock clocks. (melodystyle2003)"

and Furmark is great to quickly see boost speeds as u incrementally OC. One example is, as u OC, the boost speed(s) should increase the same amount. And with Furmark u can quickly (in just a few seconds) confirm it.







whereby just about any 3D application u might launch to check boost speeds, might take well in excess of 30 seconds.

GPU-Z has something built in that's like Furmark, to help u quickly check boost speeds. (the little question mark button next to ur Bus Interface launches a Render Test.) but it lacks settings like Furmark has.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 std bios *[email protected]@1.256v 52.5fps 2196* I ran out of mem slider ... LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAVE to Get a llitle more and get 3K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gfey/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, with +56mv versus only +12mv, u can not only surpass +500MHz memory like anyone can; but u can go a SMOKING +1000MHz Memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait to have +56mv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, wat should ppl without an AC cooling system hope for memory OC with +56mv?
> 
> is +113MHz CPU because it's enough and there's no need to go further as far benchmark scores?


Looks like the Hawk bios will be the Main vBios for all the 760 Owners. I'm still waiting for Home Cinema, [Cygnus] and melodystyle2003 feedback " The Green light to release it"


----------



## Mysticode

Thanks for the reply Bee Dee 3 Dee, you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

About the "The Green light", It would be cool if there is a noob prof guide how to change bioses safetly on the first page, because not everyone can know how to do it without chances of bricking the card.
Like me







i don't want anything to happen to my 760 but i want to try different bioses.

EDIT: I want to thanks melodystyle2003 for making this thread, it's really helpfull for everyone and HomeCinema for showing what the 760 is capable of


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like the Hawk bios will be the Main vBios for all the 760 Owners. I'm still waiting for Home Cinema, [Cygnus] and melodystyle2003 feedback " The Green light to release it"


i hope you will release it before the gtx8xx series


----------



## savale

Just a small n00b guide howto flash with nvflash in windows:

unpack it like this for example in c:\nvflash\nvflash.exe
save the bios you want to flash (biosfilename.rom) in the same directory.

step 6 is backup of the current bios, use your own made up filename here
step 7 is flash a new bios, replace the biosfilename with the real rom name you want to flash.

step by step (in windows):

Code:



Code:


1) ctrl +r (run)
2) cmd
3) C:
4) cd \
5) cd nvflash
6) nvflash -b currentbiosfilename.rom
7) nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosfilename.rom
8) exit
9) reboot your pc.


----------



## d0mini

Thank you Savale, that is some very useful information







so would the bios file name be GK104.rom?

On a seperate note - are there any full cover water blocks that would fit the non-reference PCB of a 760 MSI TF 2GD5? Just wondering...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Thank you Savale, that is some very useful information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so would the bios file name be GK104.rom?
> 
> On a seperate note - are there any full cover water blocks that would fit the non-reference PCB of a 760 MSI TF 2GD5? Just wondering...


As far as I'm aware, thus far only Alphacool has made blocks for any non-reference GTX 760s
https://www.google.com/search?q=Alphacool+NexXxoS+NVXP+Nvidia+GTX760
And the only cards listed as compatible so far are these three from EVGA:
Quote:


> EVGA Geforce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 ( 02G-P4-2762-KR)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 FTW ACX Cooler 4GB GDDR5 (04G-P4-3768)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765)
> http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf


For those who have a reference 760 (short PCB), GTX 670 blocks will fit it (like XSPC's or EK's 760 blocks), or 'Watercool HEATKILLER' has made blocks specifically for the reference 760.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Just a small n00b guide howto flash with nvflash in windows:
> 
> unpack it like this for example in c:\nvflash\nvflash.exe
> save the bios you want to flash (biosfilename.rom) in the same directory.
> 
> step 6 is backup of the current bios, use your own made up filename here
> step 7 is flash a new bios, replace the biosfilename with the real rom name you want to flash.
> 
> step by step (in windows):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1) ctrl +r (run)
> 2) cmd
> 3) C:
> 4) cd \
> 5) cd nvflash
> 6) nvflash -b currentbiosfilename.rom
> 7) nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosfilename.rom
> 8) exit
> 9) reboot your pc.


cool.









a little thought popped up 2day... because after i researched it a month ago...

i've never used nvflash. and when i 1st researched it about a month ago, as a result of a vid i watched, i assumed that in some situations doing it after booting from a usb device was the norm. 



 the vid i saw that left me with a few assumptions.

so, not very often does it require booting from usb media?

and flashing in windows from cmd, is just fine?

when that vid i noted above (



) was made (Oct. 2011), maybe everyone only flashed from usb media, but now running nvflash in windows from a cmd is the norm?

sry for all the questions. but we're not just _messing with paint._









thanks









Edit 1: i just watched vid 



 (made July 2011), and at 2:12, u see that not needing usb (booting from one) any more is explained/ mentioned,
Quote:


> ...you use to have a usb [thumb drive], to flash ur cards. but now with the new nvflash u just need ur [OS]... and u can bios flash within windows....


so cool. that's explained. and, nobody needs to learn how to boot from usb.







(other than in an unfortunate hopefully quickly and easily remedied emergency recovery.)


----------



## savale

Flashing in Windows works perfectly fine here









My first steps with my hawk:
the goal was to have > 1400Mhz Gpu clock and 2000Mhz GPU RAM. RAM was clocked a little too high. (I saw arty's in the last test) The GPU clock has room for some more...


----------



## Sycksyde

Does anyone else find the cooling on their Gigabyte Windforce 760 (Rev 2) to be abysmal? Mine reaches 75c during normal gameplay and is quite loud. I had a Rev 1 and it was almost silent....wish i'd kept it now.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Does anyone else find the cooling on their Gigabyte Windforce 760 (Rev 2) to be abysmal? Mine reaches 75c during normal gameplay and is quite loud. I had a Rev 1 and it was almost silent....wish i'd kept it now.


and u have user defined fan control enabled?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Flashing in Windows works perfectly fine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first steps with my hawk:
> the goal was to have > 1400Mhz Gpu clock and 2000Mhz GPU RAM. RAM was clocked a little too high. (I saw arty's in the last test) The GPU clock has room for some more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


omg!









so that is +125mv?









wat were ur Max temps?


----------



## savale

Yep + 125mv







I can go higher, but on air it's not that easy... Max temps were upto 88 degrees already so there is little room for more vgpu...


----------



## Gerbacio

Hey guys anyone here rocking the BF4 beta on SLI 760? im debating if getting a AMD card 280x or a 290(depending on price ) and selling my 760 for around 200$ it overclocks great too so im afraid if i buy a new one it wont do as good as this one (as in 1294 core with 0 voltage increase and +300 mem)

BAttlefield is the only games i play and since AMD is doing their mantle thing and i want to play on Ultra!


----------



## savale

What resolution do you play? You might run out of RAM in SLI... I am not that into SLI, but others here might be able to tell you that.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Yep + 125mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher, but on air it's not that easy... Max temps were upto 88 degrees already so there is little room for more vgpu...












that's more than 10Xs (+12mv). i smart!









88c isn't bad at all.


----------



## TheRossCam

This is gonna be my new gpu. So excited! Just out of curiosity, what fps do you run Bf3 at 1080p on LOW settings?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRossCam*
> 
> This is gonna be my new gpu. So excited! Just out of curiosity, what fps do you run Bf3 at 1080p on LOW settings?


go SLI. it's better than having a Titan!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> What resolution do you play? You might run out of RAM in SLI... I am not that into SLI, but others here might be able to tell you that.


1080p and that wont change anytime soon!


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> and u have user defined fan control enabled?


No it's set to auto, i can't limit the fan because of heat and to cool it more will make it even louder.....at this point i'm either going to sell the card or put an aftermarket cooler on it if it will fit.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> No it's set to auto, i can't limit the fan because of heat and to cool it more will make it even louder.....at this point i'm either going to sell the card or put an aftermarket cooler on it if it will fit.


wat's the ASIC on this v.2? and the ASIC on v.1?

and try:


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Thinking of going SLI, is it true the top card will be 10C hotter?


----------



## [CyGnus]

My top card is only 2/3c hotter so no its not true but the case does make a difference


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRossCam*
> 
> This is gonna be my new gpu. So excited! Just out of curiosity, what fps do you run Bf3 at 1080p on LOW settings?


Out of curiosity, why would you want to run it on LOW settings? I played a little of BF3 a couple days ago on ULTRA and was getting 100-130fps....1080p


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thinking of going SLI, is it true the top card will be 10C hotter?


SLI is SIK!

i started Crysis 3 Monday and i'm averaging 60fps with all highest settings and FXAA. i expected lower based on benchmarks in reviews. but it's SIK!







it should be awsome to mod the game and take advantage of OCing. for now, stock speeds are plenty fast.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thinking of going SLI, is it true the top card will be 10C hotter?


Yup on a sli MB as in mine...its a solid 10c hotter and had to lower OC vs single card. It depends on MB spacing and case. But a 1200 and my MB yes...a solid 10c.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Yup on a sli MB as in mine...its a solid 10c hotter and had to lower OC vs single card. It depends on MB spacing and case. But a 1200 and my MB yes...a solid 10c.


Yeah it definitely depends on your spacing and airflow. My 760s have never been more than a a few degrees apart from one another. Mostly they stay right about the same. My cards have 2 empty slots between them and my case has 11 fans, well, 13 actually if you count the two used by my CPU cooler, and that includes two 120s in the side panel and one on the back of the upper HDD cage that are blowing right on my cards.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Flashing in Windows works perfectly fine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first steps with my hawk:
> the goal was to have > 1400Mhz Gpu clock and 2000Mhz GPU RAM. RAM was clocked a little too high. (I saw arty's in the last test) The GPU clock has room for some more...


That is insane :O

you are killing some GTX 770

stock bios in the hawk ?? and in which mode ??


----------



## blaze2210

Ok, I got tired of messing with my CPU only, so I did a little overclock on my 760's:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Yep + 125mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher, but on air it's not that easy... Max temps were upto 88 degrees already so there is little room for more vgpu...


You've got moar volts than me







I still haven't fully unlocked the voltage on my hawk yet only at 1.256 v What text editor did you use and which is the right .cfg file in profiles on AB do you add the [settings] line to ?


----------



## savale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> That is insane :O
> 
> you are killing some GTX 770
> 
> stock bios in the hawk ?? and in which mode ??


Normal stock hawk bios (not the LN2). The magic happens when increasing the vgpu


----------



## savale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You've got moar volts than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't fully unlocked the voltage on my hawk yet only at 1.256 v What text editor did you use and which is the right .cfg file in profiles on AB do you add the [settings] line to ?


See the last post on page 338.







I used notepad++ but a different editor shouldn't make a difference. You tried the "slider hack" I linked to on page 338?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> See the last post on page 338.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used notepad++ but a different editor shouldn't make a difference. You tried the "slider hack" I linked to on page 338?


Which cfg file in profiles>afterburner do I add the line to there is ten of them

















Notepad ++ installed many thanks in advance


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, I got tired of messing with my CPU only, so I did a little overclock on my 760's:


I am sure you can do a lot better


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Which cfg file in profiles>afterburner do I add the line to there is ten of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notepad ++ installed many thanks in advance


Backup all. Then delete from folder.
Open msi ab. Choose the gpu you want to tweak and press reset next to settings. It will crete a new cfg in 1-2". Use this.


----------



## savale

Hehe delete all the VEN_ files first and then restart MSI AB. You'll end up with one file then


----------



## d0mini

How's the vbios work going? Sorry being that guy, it's just I'm ridiculously excited about torturing my card to it's absolute limits :3


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> How's the vbios work going? Sorry being that guy, it's just I'm ridiculously excited about torturing my card to it's absolute limits :3


Perhaps today to be released


----------



## crun

Hey.

I'm considering upgrading my GPU. I want a card which can give me about 2 years (generations) of gaming in ~ultra details in 1080p. Then I will rebuild my whole computer, which then should last for the rest of PS4/XBONE generation.

This is my 4-years old current RIG:

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 2,66GHz @ 3,66 GHz + Mugen2 (max it can go... :()
2x4GB GoodRam 1333 [email protected] MHz
ATI Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 @ 900/1250 1.1V (can go as high as 950/1300 though with a little more voltage)
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W
Gigabyte P55A-UD4
Coolermaster Mystique 631

Initialy I was considering 7950 or 7970 because I feel both have better performance per dollar. Sadly, ~25cm length is max what can fit my case. Shortest 7950 is about 27cm long.

But then I discovered GTX 760, which costs a little more than 7950.
The card I'm particularly interested in is Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2GB DDR5 - because I'm certain it will fit (20cm long...) and there will even be more place to breath for other components.










Is there any other card worth considering? Not longer than 25,5cm and about ~350$ max. IF the connector isn't on the back (but on the side like in Asus I mentioned) 26cm or something could fit!
Do you think it is a good upgrade for my current rig? Is i5 [email protected] enough?
Should I wait for GTX760ti, which may be revelead in Montreal next week? What could the pricing be and availability (when)? Could it impact current GTX760/770 prices?
How does overclocking in nvidia cards look? Can I up the voltage without loosing my warranty by changing the GPU's bios?
Is Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2GB DDR5 a good choice? HAWK won't fit for sure.
Is 2GB really going to be enough for max settings (including aa if possible) in 1080p for the upcoming games, for the next ~2 years at least?
is this unistall sufficient for the GPU swap? I don't really want to format my perfectly configured W8. And I remember that when I swapped my GPU (rest of the rig came after) 4 years ago, from Nvidia to ATI, it yielded BSoD often...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I'm considering upgrading my GPU. I want a card which can give me about 2 years (generations) of gaming in ~ultra details in 1080p. Then I will rebuild my whole computer, which then should last for the rest of PS4/XBONE generation.
> 
> This is my 4-years old current RIG:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 2,66GHz @ 3,66 GHz + Mugen2 (max it can go... :()
> 2x4GB GoodRam 1333 [email protected] MHz
> ATI Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 @ 900/1250 1.1V (can go as high as 950/1300 though with a little more voltage)
> OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W
> Gigabyte P55A-UD4
> Coolermaster Mystique 631
> 
> Initialy I was considering 7950 or 7970 because I feel both have better performance per dollar. Sadly, ~25cm length is max what can fit my case. Shortest 7950 is about 27cm long.
> 
> But then I discovered GTX 760, which costs a little more than 7950.
> The card I'm particularly interested in is Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2GB DDR5 - because I'm certain it will fit (20cm long...) and there will even be more place to breath for other components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other card worth considering? Not longer than 25,5cm and about ~350$ max. IF the connector isn't on the back (but on the side like in Asus I mentioned) 26cm or something could fit!
> Do you think it is a good upgrade for my current rig? Is i5 [email protected] enough?
> Should I wait for GTX760ti, which may be revelead in Montreal next week? What could the pricing be and availability (when)? Could it impact current GTX760/770 prices?
> How does overclocking in nvidia cards look? Can I up the voltage without loosing my warranty by changing the GPU's bios?
> Is Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC 2GB DDR5 a good choice? HAWK won't fit for sure.
> Is 2GB really going to be enough for max settings (including aa if possible) in 1080p for the upcoming games, for the next ~2 years at least?
> is this unistall sufficient for the GPU swap? I don't really want to format my perfectly configured W8. And I remember that when I swapped my GPU (rest of the rig came after) 4 years ago, from Nvidia to ATI, it yielded BSoD often...


Three things u need to do:
1. shop!
2. shop!
3. shop!








(gather reviews, benchmarks and prices.)

Because, right now, there's a Price War that began this week between AMD and nVidia; the AMD R9 280X and 270X are almost out and reviews for them started being released this week. BUT, the AMD R9 290's reviews and benchmarks will be out mid next week; and two more 700 series vid cards are on the way out.

*ppl shopping now* for vid cards, like urself, should simply narrow it down to having the following problem:
Quote:


> i'm having trouble deciding which vid card to upgrade to; and it should be considered a blessing that the decision shouldn't be made until about one month from now.


so start collecting data!









-the best and most convenient source for GTX760 reviews and benchmarks are HERE. (TechPowerUp Review Database).

-Start reading all the new AMD R9 280X and 270X reviews. (yesterday i read an R9 280X review HERE.)

-Get ready to read all the AMD R9 290X reviews next week.

-everyone including myself fell for the news that the GTX 760 would be the last of the 700 series. But there's at least two more in the 700 series on the way out. all the data about them has already began to trickle out, and all the most import stuff about them should be out in the next 14 days. imo, they will most likely be selling in November.

-because u are very experienced with AMD drivers, u should consider both AMD and nVidia vid cards.

-The aforementioned Price Wars that started this week are going to get crazy! over the next four weeks.









GL


----------



## Yakikuze

hi, check out my worklog, im using ZOTAC GTX 760 only, but with a custom made shroud, later will add wb to it, just the universal one








http://www.overclock.net/t/1423648/magnus-opus-2-0-sff-build/20


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Perhaps today to be released


thanks !!! i will wait !!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am sure you can do a lot better


Definitely, that was a first run just moving some sliders around. It seems that I still have plenty of headroom left since both of my cards never even got near 70*C....









EDIT: Out of curiosity, what settings were you using to get that score? Are you using Afterburner, or another utility?


----------



## xzamples

i got a N760 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 760 GAMING)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i got a N760 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 760 GAMING)


Nice!! It's a pretty good card - I liked it so much that I ended up getting a 2nd one shortly after!!









EDIT: What's the ASIC score on it? Right-click on the top left part of the GPU-Z window and select "Show ASIC", or whatever wording the option uses....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Perhaps today to be released












i just spied sumpthing




















proof enough 4 me!


----------



## JJ1042

Hey guys!

I built my first PC two months or so back and used an EVGA GTX 760. I loved it so much I had to get another; got a great deal on the second card.

First time with an SLI rig and I'm diggin' the performance.

-JJ


----------



## phenom01

Wait wut wut wut. What is this vbios mod? Just got a email about this thread being updated and know nothing else of it. Please tell me its something tasty.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Wait wut wut wut. What is this vbios mod? Just got a email about this thread being updated and know nothing else of it. Please tell me its something tasty.


pay no attention to the vBIOS mod behind the curtain.









would u like +13mv?

muahahahahaha!


----------



## blaze2210

So I decided to give the Hawk ln2 BIOS a shot and see what's up with it, and now I can't seem to be able to put any other BIOS back on my cards - not even the stock ones. Anyone know how to do this? I've removed the protections from the files a few times, and nothing happens....


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So I decided to give the Hawk ln2 BIOS a shot and see what's up with it, and now I can't seem to be able to put any other BIOS back on my cards - not even the stock ones. Anyone know how to do this? I've removed the protections from the files a few times, and nothing happens....


why this happen ; ι put-remove 2 times hawk ln2 bios in my gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 nothing bad happen!!
i flash my 760 inside the win 7

my only problem with msi hawk ln2 bios is the 3x fan of giga run max 2700 rpm max from (4400)


----------



## blaze2210

The BIOS works, but I can't seem to get it back off....I have the backup of my original BIOS, but the command doesn't seem to be working.....


----------



## seanp177

*VBIOS !!*


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The BIOS works, but I can't seem to get it back off....I have the backup of my original BIOS, but the command doesn't seem to be working.....


i flash with this inside win 7 nice and easy
thanks @ savale for nice tip i found in page 242 post 2411

Just a small n00b guide howto flash with nvflash in windows:

unpack it like this for example in c:\nvflash\nvflash.exe
save the bios you want to flash (biosfilename.rom) in the same directory.

step 6 is backup of the current bios, use your own made up filename here
step 7 is flash a new bios, replace the biosfilename with the real rom name you want to flash.

step by step (in windows):
Code:
1) ctrl +r (run)
2) cmd
3) C:
4) cd \
5) cd nvflash
6) nvflash -b currentbiosfilename.rom
7) nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosfilename.rom
8) exit
9) reboot your pc.


----------



## blaze2210

Tried that and this is what I get:



Those steps worked perfectly for getting this vBIOS onto my cards, but now it won't let me put any vBIOS on the card....

EDIT: This is what I just found and used:

OVERRIDE SWITCH -4
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 BIOS.ROM (enter) (BIOS.ROM is example name)
There is an override switch for force flashing mismatched sub-vendor or hardware ID's (often required for flashing a BIOS from a different vendor);
This command will flash your GPU with the new BIOS that you selected by typing the name of the BIOS.


----------



## seanp177

or "nvflash biosname.rom --override -6"


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Tried that and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> Those steps worked perfectly for getting this vBIOS onto my cards, but now it won't let me put any vBIOS on the card....
> 
> EDIT: This is what I just found and used:
> 
> OVERRIDE SWITCH -4
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 BIOS.ROM (enter) (BIOS.ROM is example name)
> There is an override switch for force flashing mismatched sub-vendor or hardware ID's (often required for flashing a BIOS from a different vendor);
> This command will flash your GPU with the new BIOS that you selected by typing the name of the BIOS.


i write only this nothing else to overidde mismatch before for msi ln2 bios
and after to put back my giga bios
 to confirm 2 times

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/1tc1.jpg/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hello guys.

Yesterday server wasn't allowed me to save any changes on first post.
Today i added a How to flash guide on first post, including detailed instructions.
Tell me how you find it! Ofc there are many ways to do the flashing, i wrote down the one that works easily, in win 7 and 8 with normal or admin elevated command prompt.

VBios will be released soon, we are doing full testing of it, since we all want to publish fully working versions.


----------



## seanp177

Tutorial is Great


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Backup all. Then delete from folder.
> Open msi ab. Choose the gpu you want to tweak and press reset next to settings. It will crete a new cfg in 1-2". Use this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Hehe delete all the VEN_ files first and then restart MSI AB. You'll end up with one file then
Click to expand...

I couldn't save the changes with notepad ++ I mucked around with it and got nowhere must be op error







still got 1.256 though








Well I worked out how to do it and got a few good scores









Just like this ......

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2360 Hawk 760 1411 / 4004 *53.3fps 2231 1.344v*











and

Mk 11 [email protected]@2400 Hawk 1398 / 3769 @ 1.344v *P10534*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300959

this too

Firestrike [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 1411 / 3808 @ 1.344v *7182*










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/979878


----------



## [CyGnus]

*blaze2210* do this nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom if you have sli you have to do the same command twice but with -i1 on the 2nd one


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Yesterday server wasn't allowed me to save any changes on first post.
> Today i added a How to flash guide on first post, including detailed instructions.
> Tell me how you find it! Ofc there are many ways to do the flashing, i wrote down the one that works easily, in win 7 and 8 with normal or admin elevated command prompt.
> 
> VBios will be released soon, we are doing full testing of it, since we all want to publish fully working versions.


the instructions look excellent!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Question:
Will the soon to be released vBIOS' allow us to do the following in AB ("Triple Overvoltage")?
Quote:


> SOURCE
> ...the ability to adjust the three voltages or *"Triple Overvoltage"* options which allows for real time adjustment and tuning of key voltages to really push the limits of your card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SOUCE
> 
> 
> because IF it does... well there's no appropriate smiley faces to express my emotions.lol it would be so blissfully AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many of us would have cards so superior to stock GTX 680 it would be SIK!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *blaze2210* do this nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom if you have sli you have to do the same command twice but with -i1 on the 2nd one


That's pretty much what I ended up doing. Once I found that command string, I ended up changing my vBIOS like 6 times last night - making changes here and there....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How's it going guys?been away for a while


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Question:
> Will the soon to be released vBIOS' allow us to do the following in AB ("Triple Overvoltage")?


No. This is hw spec and only the gtx760 hawk can support it.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No. This is hw spec and only the gtx760 hawk can support it.


oh well... and thanks for the reply.







i think the results will still be smoking!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So I decided to give the Hawk ln2 BIOS a shot and see what's up with it, and now I can't seem to be able to put any other BIOS back on my cards - not even the stock ones. Anyone know how to do this? I've removed the protections from the files a few times, and nothing happens....


Questions...is this something I should try if I am not as smart as the average bear on this stuff? What performance gains are we talking?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Questions...is this something I should try if I am not as smart as the average bear on this stuff? What performance gains are we talking?


It's worth a shot. I found (and posted) the command to be able to switch out the vBIOS. As long as you put in the right commands, and keep track of which vBIOS is which, then you should be fine.

As far as performance gains are concerned, that is still pretty much up to you. It's not really a "flash and you now have a Titan" type of thing.....There is still some work involved....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I didn't know we can unlock the voltage, I thought the cards were hard locked


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I didn't know we can unlock the voltage, I thought the cards were hard locked


We cant. Cards are hw locked. Only msi gtx760 hawk is able to adjust the voltage higher than 1.212V.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> We cant. Cards are hw locked. Only msi gtx760 hawk is able to adjust the voltage higher than 1.212V.


Then what's this vbios mod you're talking about?


----------



## moccor

^ Would also like to know haha


----------



## Caz

^3rd'd.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Then what's this vbios mod you're talking about?


Many cards only have 1.1750v and skynet is trying to enable 1.212v for all card's that cant do that and give higher Power Limit something like 145% vs the 109% even at same voltage some bioses just clock better than others


----------



## seanp177

when its going to release...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Many cards only have 1.1750v and skynet is trying to enable 1.212v for all card's that cant do that and give higher Power Limit something like 145% vs the 109% even at same voltage some bioses just clock better than others


I can over volt to 1.212 easily but the power target would help a lot


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I can over volt to 1.212 easily but the power target would help a lot


yes. seeing how my PT is only 102, a higher PT would be nice.

but how do u get over 1.212?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Many cards only have 1.1750v and skynet is trying to enable 1.212v for all card's that cant do that and give higher Power Limit something like 145% vs the 109% even at same voltage some bioses just clock better than others


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yes. seeing how my PT is only 102, a higher PT would be nice.
> 
> but how do u get over 1.212?


I don't I only over volt to 1.212


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Backup all. Then delete from folder.
> Open msi ab. Choose the gpu you want to tweak and press reset next to settings. It will crete a new cfg in 1-2". Use this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savale*
> 
> Hehe delete all the VEN_ files first and then restart MSI AB. You'll end up with one file then
Click to expand...

I couldn't save the changes with notepad ++ I mucked around with it and got nowhere must be op error







still got 1.256 though








Well I worked out how to do it and got a few good scores









Just like this ......

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2360 Hawk 760 1411 / 4004 *53.3fps 2231 1.344v*











and

Mk 11 [email protected]@2400 Hawk 1398 / 3769 @ 1.344v *P10534*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300959

this too

Firestrike [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 1411 / 3808 @ 1.344v *7182*










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/979878


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC congrats on those great scores


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC congrats on those great scores


Thanks man








Im really pleased with those results








I knew when I worked it out id crack over 1.35v thanks to melodystyle2003 and savale for your valued help







Rep + for both of you


----------



## melodystyle2003

*VBios files are released by skyn3t!*
You may find them on first post!


----------



## melodystyle2003

*Chaos_Actual* and *welly_59*, who have fill the form, have insert wrong nickname and gpu-z id does not display their nick.
Contact me to correct it guys.

@xzamples you have pm for same reason.


----------



## Eyedea

Just done my application









Does that vbios mod apply to all 760's, or just the hawk?


----------



## welly59

I have a pny xlr8 gtx 760, will a nodded vbios for this card become available? Would it help if I could upload the standard bios somewhere for skyn3t?


----------



## welly59

I have a question regarding the vbios, does it actually provide more fps than the nvidia GPU boost feature? The modded bios has higher base clock but GPU boost removed


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> I have a pny xlr8 gtx 760, will a nodded vbios for this card become available? Would it help if I could upload the standard bios somewhere for skyn3t?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> I have a question regarding the vbios, does it actually provide more fps than the nvidia GPU boost feature? The modded bios has higher base clock but GPU boost removed


Yes upload it here. When skyn3t can, i am sure he will do it









P.S. pls use the edit function instead of double posting.


----------



## d0mini

It may just be me not doing something right, but it looks like the MSI-TF-2GD5OC bios is almost unchanged...

Bios.png 42k .png file


----------



## 060230644

I have tried the vbios for Gigabyte 760 Rev.2 and it doesn't work. The voltage won't go beyond 1.2v


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> It may just be me not doing something right, but it looks like the MSI-TF-2GD5OC bios is almost unchanged...
> 
> Bios.png 42k .png file


True, was two only one was changed.
First post update, download it again


----------



## welly59

im trying to uplaod my bios but gpu-z says its already in the database, but the database shows no pny gtx 760 cards?!?


----------



## Caz

I updated mine, Gigabyte 760 Rev.2 and it its showing it, just I am not sure how to push my power limit...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Base clock 1124.0Mhz on all vBios
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> *Default power target = 100% 180W by slide 150% 375W*
> Fan idle 20% some idle between 23%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Boost Disable


Trying to figure this one out.......


----------



## 060230644

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I updated mine, Gigabyte 760 Rev.2 and it its showing it, just I am not sure how to push my power limit...


Same problem here, but I can adjust power limit to around 140+% using Hawk bios.


----------



## Caz

My slider on MSI and Precision are both locked at 110 still.......


----------



## welly59

pnyxlr8gtx760.zip 123k .zip file


Skyn3t,
I have attached my stock bios here in the hope that you could mod it like the others. Its from a PNY XLR8 GTX 760 2gb

stock clocks are 980mhz, boost is 1033

hopefully you can do your magic!


----------



## moccor

So increasing the Power target also increases the power draw of the card? Like increasing voltage? I don't get what it means by power target 100% = 180W and power target 150% = 375W.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Typo guys, 100% 180W - 150% 275W.

@skyn3t can you edit pny gtx760 bios too? Can be found here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> So increasing the Power target also increases the power draw of the card? Like increasing voltage?


No, you just upscale Power target of your gpu to higher levels. Does not upscale voltage though.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Thanks again for all ur time, effort and great work,
melodystyle2003 !!! and skyn3t !!!;
skyn3t !!! and melodystyle2003 !!!









i will flash early 2marrow morning when it's safest and there's the least chance of power outages.









it's all the knowledge ppl can gain on this thread (and all of Overclockers.net) that is the most valuable thing of all.









i've always welcomed being in situations where i'm the n00biest of all ppl. because of one, most obvious advantage: when i'm n00biest, everyone i listen to knows more than myself. and simply listening to any and all; is an opportunity to start learning something new; and or to improve on something i may have already just started to understand.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> simply listening to any and all; is an opportunity to start learning something new; and or to improve on something i may have already just started to understand.


Spectacularly well said!!!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No, you just upscale Power target of your gpu to higher levels. Does not upscale voltage though.


You mean through afterburner or through something else?

I cannot seem to push my card any further, still crashes past 1280/1875 and 108% Power Draw, and yes my bios says its updated.

My temps are a lot hotter now that the card never drops below 1.212V and Core and Memz are constantly clocked high, so is my power consumption too....

Not sure if I am liking this, if I cannot bump my performance at all....


----------



## blaze2210

Nice work skyn3t!! Unfortunately, I'll have to wait till I get home to mess around with the new vBIOS....







Dang work







always getting in the way of my overclocking!! Hehehehe....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I cannot seem to push my card any further, still crashes past 1280/1875 and 108% Power Draw, and yes my bios says its updated.


What OS are you using? If you're on Windows 7, disable the Aero features and you'll be able to get more out of your card. That's what I ended up doing last night. Also, the number of monitors you have running off of your card affects the performance. Personally, I'm using 3x22" 1080p monitors - so disabling the Aero features really helped me....









EDIT: Apologies for the double-post.....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Perhaps one or two Text templates could help everyone?

(i'd make them, but IDK wat to, and wat not to, put in them.)

Wat things would go in them?

A "Before Flashing I Flashed" template and an "After I Flashed" template?

The "Before I Flashed" and "After I Flashed" templates, would allow ppl a way to quickly and easily document and reference all of the most important specifics and even several nuances too.









And after, if, and every time ppl flash back to their original vBios or to a newer modded vBios, they would already have all the specifics documented for comparison between before flashing, after flashing, and after re-flashing to original vBios or Newer modded vBios.

And properly dating the templates would allow ppl to quickly compare differences; regardless of how many times they flashed. In other words, there would be no need for anything but the two said templates. "Original_vBios_Template-2013-10-1*1*.txt" and "ModName_vBios_Template-2013-10-1*1*.txt" versus one's "Original_vBios_Template-2013-10-1*2*.txt" and "ModName_vBios_Template-2013-10-1*2*.txt" would show them unique proprietary specs and maybe even help developers to discern stuff; including specs before ever flashing and the specifics after flashing back and fourth. Using them with any and all applicable SS would be a no-brainer.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What OS are you using? If you're on Windows 7, disable the Aero features and you'll be able to get more out of your card. That's what I ended up doing last night. Also, the number of monitors you have running off of your card affects the performance. Personally, I'm using 3x22" 1080p monitors - so disabling the Aero features really helped me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apologies for the double-post.....


I mean, from original bios to vbios nothing has changed. And I have my settings dialed in on Aero, thanks though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> I just come to say thank you all for support and here is my list of all I have done with help from
> 
> *HOMECINEMA-PC
> [CyGnus]
> melodystyle2003
> savale*
> 
> Once more the team was put together did rock on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *[Official] GTX 760 Owners Club*
> 
> *vBios Nvdia GTX 760*
> 
> 
> Base clock 1124.0Mhz on all vBios
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 100% 180W by slide 150% 375W
> Fan idle 20% some idle between 23%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Boost Disable
> 
> *All vBios file has the GPU descrition you need to know.*
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU-II-OC.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.4GB-FTW-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.4GB-FTW.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.62-SuperClocked.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX-Coole.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.Dual-SC-ACX-Cooler.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.Dual-SC-Cooler.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC-ACX-Cooler.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SuperClocked.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130603.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD-Rev2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce-OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760-2GD5OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760-TF-2GD5OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760-TF-4GD5OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH-HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760N760-TF-2GD5OC.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760-XLR8.rom
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club
> [Official] GTX 770 Owners Club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owners Club
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owners Club
> [Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owners Club
> [Unofficial] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners
> 
> *[Official] GTX 760 Owners Club*
Click to expand...


----------



## ultraex2003

giga 760 rev 2.0 after flash vbios stok



furmark stress +12mv + 108% μαχ power limit !! boost 1215 (still boosting !!!! )



furmark stress +12 mv + 108% power limit + 96 +804 max



the power limit is the same only 108% max with vbios

but the power limit from the msi( hawk ln2) bios was 111% max for the same graphic card


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> giga 760 rev 2.0 after flash vbios stok
> 
> the power limit is the same only 108% max with vbios
> 
> but the power limit from the msi( hawk ln2) bios was 111% max for the same graphic card


Same here.

Thanks again skyn3t


----------



## melodystyle2003

@welly59 skyn3t have sent me the file, so you may find PNY bios on first post.


----------



## moccor

I see, well thanks for the info. So at what Power % is the videocard considered idle? Or does that not even matter? The reason I ask is because the card uses significantly less power at idle compared to other modes. And lowering the power target lowers the power % in EVGA Precision X. Would a high Power target such as 150% bring the card out of idle even if it is idle'ing?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> giga 760 rev 2.0 after flash vbios stok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> furmark stress only +12mv + 108% power limit !! max
> 
> 
> 
> furmark stress +12 mv + 108% power limit + 96 +804 max
> 
> 
> 
> the power limit is the same only 108% max with vbios
> 
> but the power limit from the msi( hawk ln2) bios was 111% max for the same graphic card


ultraex2003,

i have the gigbyte 4gb version like urs. but technically it's called rev 1. (Rev. 2 of the 4 GB version has two 8 pin power plugs. i bet rev 2 ROCKS!) but my card the same as urs just w/ 4 gb.

So, i wanted to ask u: did ur original vBios give u just 102 Power Limit like mine does (and now after the flash it gives u PL 108)?

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I see, well thanks for the info. So at what Power % is the videocard considered idle? Or does that not even matter? The reason I ask is because the card uses significantly less power at idle compared to other modes. And lowering the power target lowers the power % in EVGA Precision X. Would a high Power target such as 150% bring the card out of idle even if it is idle'ing?


here you find all your answer's

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780/24.html


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here you find all your answer's
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780/24.html


Thanks for the response, but it didn't answer my question. But when trying to re-word my question I think I answered it myself. Raising the Power target raised the idle Power % from 19-to-25%. But the GPU Clock never raised even though for w/e reason the Power % increased. So I assume if the GPU clock doesn't raise at all from raising the Power target from 100-to-150%, then it should maintain the same Idle power usage as before right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Thanks for the response, but it didn't answer my question. But when trying to re-word my question I think I answered it myself. Raising the Power target raised the idle Power % from 19-to-25%. But the GPU Clock never raised even though for w/e reason the Power % increased. So I assume if the GPU clock doesn't raise at all from raising the Power target from 100-to-150%, then it should maintain the same Idle power usage as before right?


Power target "aka Limit " wont make your GPU to clock higher.
It does help you to keep the power by adding more watts to the PCB when you set higher voltager and higher core clock. witouth a higher power target "aka limit " you won't make it. it will make you GPU run warm a little than normal stock bios but the result will me much more. any 780 version + Titan without the Higher Power limit we never was able to reach that high clock that we have now.

For exe: My 780 could reach 1372 Mhz at 1.3v with a higher PT "L" without it I could not reach and finish a bench mark in a flat line (keep my 1372Mhz all the time) this with boost disable only. with boost enable you could not do it that easy. for water and air cooling.


----------



## moccor

i see, so it does increase power consumption then right, but only if it needs to run at its maximum speed?


----------



## seanp177

which one of these 760 gtx bios has a 150% power target


----------



## revengeyo

i tried this vbios for n760 tf gaming 2gb, but it's still boosting..
also it wont use +12mV extra when i put the slider +12mV


----------



## d0mini

I have feedback for the msi TF 2GD5 OC bios:

The default clock speed is said to be 1124MHz in GPU-z, and the boost to be the same value, but when I checked with Furmark it showed the standard boost clock I would get if my card had its default bios:



Also, when overclocking, the values again appear to be much higher than they would have been with the normal bios in GPU-z, but when tested in Furmark have the same clocks as if it were done with the default bios:



In addition to this, you can see in the second picture that although I have added the +12mV in Afterburner, the voltage stays at 1.200v

In conclusion: the core clock is actually unchanged despite the GPU-Z reading and also still boosts, and the voltage has not been unlocked to up to 1.212v, unless I am somehow doing it wrong.

Just to say: editing the P00 - Voltage in Kepler Bios Tweaker allows me to go to 1.2125v, so it is possible, and also I am unable to set the fan lower than 34% in MSI Afterburner - the default fan speed limit.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This is a few things I discovered about Giga 760 OC while flashing and testing beta bioses

there are three versions Rev 1 blue pcb 1.212v no P/L







, Rev2 AE black pcb this has 1.212v P/L 110







and Rev2 black pcb no .012mv slider but P/L 110








So what im stating is this , If you have a 760 that does 1.2v and no slider on AB for the extra .012mv ( make sure that its enabled in AB ) that's all your gonna get no matter how many flashes you do


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> ultraex2003,
> 
> i have the gigbyte 4gb version like urs. but technically it's called rev 1. (Rev. 2 of the 4 GB version has two 8 pin power plugs. i bet rev 2 ROCKS!) but my card the same as urs just w/ 4 gb.
> 
> So, i wanted to ask u: did ur original vBios give u just 102 Power Limit like mine does (and now after the flash it gives u PL 108)?
> 
> Thanks


the power limit is the same 108% max power limit before and after the vbios flash !!

only with msi hawk (ln2 bios) i have 111% power limit (strange) but i have only one problem witn my 3x fan max rpm 2700 (my giga bios fan max 4400 rpm)


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is a few things I discovered about Giga 760 OC while flashing and testing beta bioses
> 
> there are three versions Rev 1 blue pcb 1.212v no P/L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Rev2 AE black pcb this has 1.212v P/L 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rev2 black pcb no .012mv slider but P/L 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what im stating is this , If you have a 760 that does 1.2v and no slider on AB for the extra .012mv ( make sure that its enabled in AB ) that's all your gonna get no matter how many flashes you do


cool.

my 4GB version Gigabyte has a Black PCB (Metal Fans/ Housing). It goes 1.12v NP.







But the P/L is only goes to 102.

wat's the recipe u use to get more than +12mv, HOMECINEMA-PC?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool.
> 
> my 4GB version Gigabyte has a Black PCB (Metal Fans/ Housing). It goes 1.12v NP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the P/L is only goes to 102.
> 
> wat's the recipe u use to get more than +12mv, HOMECINEMA-PC?


1.212v is the max - I believe I've been seeing that it's a hardware restriction.


----------



## blaze2210

Wow....So when can we expect you to be releasing your *25 different* modded vBIOS files?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool.
> 
> my 4GB version Gigabyte has a Black PCB (Metal Fans/ Housing). It goes 1.12v NP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the P/L is only goes to 102.
> 
> wat's the recipe u use to get more than +12mv, HOMECINEMA-PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 1.212v is the max - I believe I've been seeing that it's a hardware restriction.
Click to expand...

With gigas its silicon lottery . If you wanna overvolt past 1.212v you need a card with twin 8 pin power plugs and the NCP4206 voltage chip and that's why MSI cards can overvolt past 1.375v with softmod done in AB and the NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool .









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 SLI 1385/2770/[email protected] & 1346/2691/[email protected] *P17333







*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305710


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> With gigas its silicon lottery . If you wanna overvolt past 1.212v you need a card with twin 8 pin power plugs and the NCP4206 voltage chip and that's why MSI cards can overvolt past 1.375v with softmod done in AB and the NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 SLI 1385/2770/[email protected] & 1346/2691/[email protected] *P17333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305710


cool. and thanks for the reply.









but u have an MSI Hawk (8+8 pin power plugs) and one Gigabyte (6+8 pin power plugs). so,having the Hawk (with it's NCP4206 voltage chip), is why u can +150mv in SLI?

instead of: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4670#ov

i wish Newegg had had: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4710#ov









(see the "8+2 phase VRM power design"? that would have given me the 4GB for modding games and the ability to mod my vBios too.)

Thanks


----------



## 060230644

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is a few things I discovered about Giga 760 OC while flashing and testing beta bioses
> 
> there are three versions Rev 1 blue pcb 1.212v no P/L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Rev2 AE black pcb this has 1.212v P/L 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rev2 black pcb no .012mv slider but P/L 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what im stating is this , If you have a 760 that does 1.2v and no slider on AB for the extra .012mv ( make sure that its enabled in AB ) that's all your gonna get no matter how many flashes you do


Mine has a slider for +12mv but it won't work, and it has 108 P/L.

Gigabyte 760 Rev.2 black pcb


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bee Dee 3 Dee he overclocks the card's with different clocks for example MSI core 1380 Gigabyte core 1320 and bench that way


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you wanna overvolt past 1.212v you need a card with twin 8 pin power plugs and the NCP4206 voltage chip and that's why MSI cards can overvolt past 1.375v with softmod done in AB and the NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool .


Imagin that the Asus card has only 1x8pin







(QQ i'm so screwed)
Gratz on the scores.


----------



## ultraex2003

gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 with vbios

3dmark 13
extreme preset


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Bee Dee 3 Dee he overclocks the card's with different clocks for example MSI core 1380 Gigabyte core 1320 and bench that way


This is correct to get what I want from different cards in sli or tri I don't sync my cards I run individual clocks to get stability but its still sli or tri









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *060230644*
> 
> Mine has a slider for +12mv but it won't work, and it has 108 P/L.
> Gigabyte 760 Rev.2 black pcb


Yeah I got one like that too 1280 / 1293 - 3800 @1.2v Do you use AB at all did you tick the boxes in the general page in settings ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> Imagin that the Asus card has only 1x8pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (QQ i'm so screwed)
> Gratz on the scores.


Thanks mate








1 8 pin socket eh? That's different


----------



## Caz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/efdq6/



1280/1875 Gigabyte Rev 2 73.9% ASIC


----------



## sonic2911

I have an annoying noise from the fins of the evga gtx 760 sc acx -,- going to change another brand. MSI TF or GIGABYTE WF rev2, which is better? or try my luck with another evga again :-?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I have an annoying noise from the fins of the evga gtx 760 sc acx -,- going to change another brand. MSI TF or GIGABYTE WF rev2, which is better? or try my luck with another evga again :-?


I have read posts somewhere about this card's fans rubbing against the heat sink when maxed. This was after I ordered mine and before I received it, so I was kinda thinking I made a bad decision. Mine didn't have this problem and I did the CLC GPU mod to it anyway and I am glad I purchased it because I can increase the voltage to 1.212 if I want and it seems to do quite nicely without the voltage, so I'm happy


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I have read posts somewhere about this card's fans rubbing against the heat sink when maxed. This was after I ordered mine and before I received it, so I was kinda thinking I made a bad decision. Mine didn't have this problem and I did the CLC GPU mod to it anyway and I am glad I purchased it because I can increase the voltage to 1.212 if I want and it seems to do quite nicely without the voltage, so I'm happy



I like EVGA and this is my 1st EVGA card, the ASIC is nice too. But can't live with the noise, because my case is on the desk, beside the LCD =.=
/still looking for some advices change another brands or RMA another evga, have just got it last week


----------



## seanp177

tha vbios are going to be updated.....?


----------



## moccor

Well if you RMA, you're gonna pay shipping (unless you really btch to them) and a restocking fee. On a 250$ card, that's a big restocking fee. If I were you, I'd buy these -
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103179 - 25$ after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012 - 19$ (discontinued at Newegg, i just bought them 10 days ago though)

So depending on how much you tell them you are dissatisfied with the product you will be paying about this same amount of money anyway, but if you put it towards those 2 things, you can have better cooling while being quieter as well.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well if you RMA, you're gonna pay shipping (unless you really btch to them) and a restocking fee. On a 250$ card, that's a big restocking fee. If I were you, I'd buy these -
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103179 - 25$ after rebate
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012 - 19$ (discontinued at Newegg, i just bought them 10 days ago though)
> 
> So depending on how much you tell them you are dissatisfied with the product you will be paying about this same amount of money anyway, but if you put it towards those 2 things, you can have better cooling while being quieter as well.


I contacted newegg this morning, I can't change another brand, just RMA the same. So they tell me return and purchase another if I want. Also get full refund and free shipping back to them.
/I don't want to OC my card, just want something cool and quiet, so anything's better than ACX?


----------



## moccor

Supposedly the Twin Frozr is the coolest and quietest, with the Gigabyte Windforce X3 right behind it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Supposedly the Twin Frozr is the coolest and quietest, with the Gigabyte Windforce X3 right behind it.


The gigabyte is cooler but the TF is quiter


----------



## moccor

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_gaming_review,6.html

Idk, I guess it depends on the ambient temp with whichever does best, or maybe the TIM was applied better on other cards for other tests lol


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> tha vbios are going to be updated


^This ^


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Supposedly the Twin Frozr is the coolest and quietest, with the Gigabyte Windforce X3 right behind it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> The gigabyte is cooler but the TF is quiter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_msi_gaming_review,6.html
> 
> Idk, I guess it depends on the ambient temp with whichever does best, or maybe the TIM was applied better on other cards for other tests lol


thanks guys, I change my mind, I will try my luck with another evga. If it still has same issue, I will change to MSI. I love the EVGA's services


----------



## 060230644

It's strange that I have a pretty good ASIC of 81.4% but the max core clock I can achieve is only around 1215-1228 mhz. Anything above that will cause artifacts in games and benchmarks.









@Homecinema I checked all the unlock voltages stuffs and it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> tha vbios are going to be updated.....?


Being re-tested yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I contacted newegg this morning, I can't change another brand, just RMA the same. So they tell me return and purchase another if I want. Also get full refund and free shipping back to them.
> /I don't want to OC my card, just want something cool and quiet, so anything's better than ACX?


MSI HAWK









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> The gigabyte is cooler but the TF is quiter


Hello there fellow Egyptian 760 owner


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Being re-tested yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI HAWK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there fellow Egyptian 760 owner


Hi there fellow *inset nationalitnationality here* how is the benching going?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *060230644*
> 
> It's strange that I have a pretty good ASIC of 81.4% but the max core clock I can achieve is only around 1215-1228 mhz. Anything above that will cause artifacts in games and benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Homecinema I checked all the unlock voltages stuffs and it doesn't seem to be working.


Did you go into the Nvidia Control Panel and turn your voltage/power settings to "Maximum Performance" instead of adaptive?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Hi ya'll, I am the prod owner of a new MSI Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB 760.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfbkd/

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7313553

I hope to learn alot here


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Hi ya'll, I am the prod owner of a new MSI Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB 760.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfbkd/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7313553
> 
> I hope to learn alot here


Welcome!

You'll didnitely learn a lot


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Hi ya'll, I am the prod owner of a new MSI Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB 760.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfbkd/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7313553
> 
> I hope to learn alot here


Welcome! Make sure you look through the earlier pages - HomeCinema has posted some pretty crazy benches, and I believe holds the high benchmark records....Also, he gave some tips on getting to those types of scores....Have fun w/ that card!


----------



## welly59

has anyone flashed the modded vbios and able to compare there overclocks/benchmarks before and after flashing?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> has anyone flashed the modded vbios and able to compare there overclocks/benchmarks before and after flashing?


Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to try out the modded vBIOS, they were pulled down before I was able to download it. I did try out the Hawk vBIOS on my Gaming Edition, and saw some slightly higher clock speeds....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to try out the modded vBIOS, they were pulled down before I was able to download it. I did try out the Hawk vBIOS on my Gaming Edition, and saw some slightly higher clock speeds....


not me... i wanted to try yesterday but i didn't get around to it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> not me... i wanted to try yesterday but i didn't get around to it.


Well, I tried the stock HAWK vBIOS, not the modded one....







I was at work when they were released....

EDIT: If someone happens to have the modded vBIOS for the MSI Gaming Edition 760, it would be nice to try out....


----------



## Malik

Guys i have a question: how to unlock vbios in asus gtx 760 DCU II TOP ? I can't set 1.212V ( only 1.2V ).


----------



## welly59

Were the vbios pulled down for a reason?


----------



## d0mini

I tried the vbios for the msi gaming OC edition and found a lot of things wrong with it, as I explained in an earlier post. I think this is probably the reason they've been pulled down - be patient, it's a good thing, it likely means that skyn3t and Melody are trying to fix it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Were the vbios pulled down for a reason?


If you look through the last few pages of this forum, you'll see that some people complained about it....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey everyone! OC'er in training here and new to this site







Proud owner of EVGA GTX 760 FTW w/acx cooling 4gb (dual bios). Hoping to get a very nice OC out of this card. Never OC a GPU before and had no luck ocing CPU in the past. Hopefully I'll get some good help in these forums. Feel free to read my "new member" post


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you look through the last few pages of this forum, you'll see that some people complained about it....


Foolish! that's as bad as complaining about... oops! sry.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











ok the last thing was not funny. i liked the rest of 'em.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey everyone! OC'er in training here and new to this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of EVGA GTX 760 FTW w/acx cooling 4gb (dual bios). Hoping to get a very nice OC out of this card. Never OC a GPU before and had no luck ocing CPU in the past. Hopefully I'll get some good help in these forums. Feel free to read my "new member" post


Nice! Make sure you check out the first page of this forum, since it contains a lot of useful information on finding a stable OC for your GPU. It's a pretty "fun" process, and can net some pretty decent gains....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nice! Make sure you check out the first page of this forum, since it contains a lot of useful information on finding a stable OC for your GPU. It's a pretty "fun" process, and can net some pretty decent gains....


Thank you! I just saw the guide earlier today. Will read it over when I get out of work in the morning. It's been since 2006 since I built a new computer (prior to this 3 week old build). Times and technology has really changed since then. I'll post my trial benchmarks that I did a couple days ago at stock speeds. Since all of this is new to me, I'll let you guys check them out. I so have a question tho. When overclocking the GPU, does the nvidia control panel always have to be at maximum performance? Not sure how the 24/7 OC of the GPU would factor into the longevity and power consumption of the card.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey everyone! OC'er in training here and new to this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud owner of EVGA GTX 760 FTW w/acx cooling 4gb (dual bios). Hoping to get a very nice OC out of this card. Never OC a GPU before and had no luck ocing CPU in the past. Hopefully I'll get some good help in these forums. Feel free to read my "new member" post


Welcome Scotty Mac!

DL GPU-Z HERE.

CPU-Z HERE.

HWMonitor HERE.

GPU shark HERE.

Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 15 HERE. But only install ONE Grafx OC utility at a time. (Edit: only have 1 Grafx OC Utility installed at any one time. Before installing a 2nd one completely uninstall the other one. Same as with NOT running more than one Anti Virus program at a time, rule.)

Valley 1.0 Benchmark HERE.

GL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Thank you! I just saw the guide earlier today. Will read it over when I get out of work in the morning. It's been since 2006 since I built a new computer (prior to this 3 week old build). Times and technology has really changed since then. I'll post my trial benchmarks that I did a couple days ago at stock speeds. Since all of this is new to me, I'll let you guys check them out. I so have a question tho. When overclocking the GPU, does the nvidia control panel always have to be at maximum performance? Not sure how the 24/7 OC of the GPU would factor into the longevity and power consumption of the card.


You can just set on the Global Tab/ Power management mode/ Adaptive. That is the default.
Then go to the Program Settings Tab and select an individual application like the Valley Benchmark or any game to Power management mode/ Prefer maximum performance.

if u discover that setting and resetting it on the Global Tab makes a difference while Benchmarking then go ahead and do that. but i think it is fine to just set it for individual application.

GL


----------



## Scotty Mac

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Welcome Scotty Mac!
> 
> DL GPU-Z HERE.
> 
> CPU-Z HERE.
> 
> HWMonitor HERE.
> 
> GPU shark HERE.
> 
> 3.0.0 Beta 15 HERE. But only install ONE Grafx OC utility at a time.
> 
> Valley 1.0 Benchmark HERE.
> 
> GL


Thanks. I currently have CPU-Z, GPU-Z, MSI AB, Precision X, OC scanner, MSI/Intel extreme tuning utility, Heaven, 3dmark11, Core Temp, and maybe a couple others. Probably going to get Aida 64 too. I have all these because I'm jut trying to find the one I like best (user friendly for me). Had HW Monitor, kept giving me problems. Anyhow, I'm sure there is more.. Will check out soon!


----------



## Scotty Mac

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Welcome Scotty Mac!
> 
> DL GPU-Z HERE.
> 
> CPU-Z HERE.
> 
> HWMonitor HERE.
> 
> GPU shark HERE.
> 
> 3.0.0 Beta 15 HERE. But only install ONE Grafx OC utility at a time.
> 
> Valley 1.0 Benchmark HERE.
> 
> GL


Thanks! I have a few utilities. Just trying to find the best one to use and is more "me friendly"


----------



## skyn3t

@
blaze2210
Scotty Mac
Bee Dee 3 Dee
d0mini

you guys want to join and help us to get it done asap?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @
> blaze2210
> Scotty Mac
> Bee Dee 3 Dee
> d0mini
> 
> you guys want to join and help us to get it done asap?


k do wat?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> k do wat?


flash the bios and testing it. each of you has a different GPU this is why


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @
> blaze2210
> Scotty Mac
> Bee Dee 3 Dee
> d0mini
> 
> you guys want to join and help us to get it done asap?


Sounds good to me! Let me know what you need, I'm down to help out









EDIT: Do you need a copy of my vBIOS, or do we just need to test out the one you have? Let me know, I have a copy of the BIOS from each of my 2 cards on my home PC....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> flash the bios and testing it. each of you has a different GPU this is why


I haven't even flashed my new unlocked fan bios yet. I work a lot of hours, can't really do anything until Wednesday. I'm on my phone at work now.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> flash the bios and testing it. each of you has a different GPU this is why


the 1st page doesn't have any to DL. i didn't get around to DLing it before they were all removed.


----------



## blaze2210

You can PM me a link to download the "work in progress" vBIOS, then we can test it out....Just let me know what you've done to it, so I know what to specifically look at/for....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hi there fellow *inset nationalitnationality here* how is the benching going?


**inset nationalitnationality here** LOOOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Welcome! Make sure you look through the earlier pages - HomeCinema has posted some pretty crazy benches, and I believe holds the high benchmark records....Also, he gave some tips on getting to those types of scores....Have fun w/ that card!


Yep that's why some peeps call me da MADMAN









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Welcome Scotty Mac!
> 
> DL GPU-Z HERE.
> 
> CPU-Z HERE.
> 
> HWMonitor HERE.
> 
> GPU shark HERE.
> 
> Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 15 HERE. But only install ONE Grafx OC utility at a time. (Edit: only have 1 Grafx OC Utility installed at any one time. Before installing a 2nd one completely uninstall the other one. Same as with NOT running more than one Anti Virus program at a time, rule.)
> 
> Valley 1.0 Benchmark HERE.
> 
> GL


*HERE HERE*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> **inset nationalitnationality here** LOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's why some peeps call me da MADMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE HERE*


you got pm


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> **inset nationalitnationality here** LOOOL


Sorry couldn't remember a thing after 12 hours of collage lol,you're australian,right?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @
> blaze2210
> Scotty Mac
> Bee Dee 3 Dee
> d0mini
> 
> you guys want to join and help us to get it done asap?


Yes, yes I do. PM me a link or whatever you need to do, I'll be able to test and give feedback later on today (England time, just got up







).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got pm


You got one as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sorry couldn't remember a thing after 12 hours of collage lol,you're australian,right?


Yes that's right from .......

Brisvegas really


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, on most GTX 760's there's Richtek RT8802A voltage controller. Are there any vhacks for it?


----------



## savale

Yes I did it with my msi gtx 760 oc twin frozr using a guide for the gtx 6xx series. If I remember it well you only have to connect pin 16 and 17 both to ground.
BUT that chip is very tiny smd. It worked at first, but it got loose. In my second attempt I broke the card because I broke one of the resistors near it...


----------



## Jorginto

I was thinking more of a MSI AB hack , did not have soldering in mind, but thx for info anyway.


----------



## savale

The answer is no then... it's hardware limited


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Guys could a 6 pin to 8 pin connector make instability in OC ? I'm using the PSU in my signature.


----------



## d0mini

@Skyn3t, I am here and ready to test, if testing is still necessary.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quick question guys. Remember, I'm in OC training







How many people have followed this guide on the first page? I'm just a little worried about turning the mV all the way up to +12. I was told do not touch the voltage, just raise the core and memory clocks. Will that voltage fry this card? That's why I'm here guys.. To get advice/help with the OC







Thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Quick question guys. Remember, I'm in OC training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have followed this guide on the first page? I'm just a little worried about turning the mV all the way up to +12. I was told do not touch the voltage, just raise the core and memory clocks. Will that voltage fry this card? That's why I'm here guys.. To get advice/help with the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


nope. i had ur exact same card. i ran at +12mv endlessly. nothing changed. (edit: no damage or symptoms.) i ran the card for over a week before ever touching the voltage so i would know the characteristics of the card.

edit: to see why i switched see, post #2353.

Wat temperatures are u getting, Scotty Mac?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Quick question guys. Remember, I'm in OC training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have followed this guide on the first page? I'm just a little worried about turning the mV all the way up to +12. I was told do not touch the voltage, just raise the core and memory clocks. Will that voltage fry this card? That's why I'm here guys.. To get advice/help with the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Nope, that little bit of additional voltage won't fry the card. From what I've read elsewhere, these cards can handle more, just they're limited to 1.212 for "safety" reasons (lower RMA rates). As a matter of fact, a good chunk of the people in this group are trying to find ways to be able to get even more volts....


----------



## Scotty Mac

I haven't e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> nope. i had ur exact same card. i ran at +12mv endlessly. nothing changed. (edit: no damage or symptoms.) i ran the card for over a week before ever touching the voltage so i would know the characteristics of the card.
> 
> edit: to see why i switched see, post #2353.
> 
> Wat temperatures are u getting, Scotty Mac?


Right now at idle it's running a cool 22-26c. I ran a few tests this morning just cranking up the core clock. Held steady at 68c with 70% fan speed. I was using a different version of AB at the time. My core clock slider was at 540. I went up to 640. Actual was 1228mhz. I downloaded the beta 3.0.0 15 but haven't messed with it yet. I also flashed the first bios. Now fans are set at 33% min. Switched to bios #2 and stock was 39%. Found that weird but ok. Haven't messed with it since tho.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, that little bit of additional voltage won't fry the card. From what I've read elsewhere, these cards can handle more, just they're limited to 1.212 for "safety" reasons (lower RMA rates). As a matter of fact, a good chunk of the people in this group are trying to find ways to be able to get even more volts....


Lol that's crazy. I'm no where near that level.. Yet


----------



## Scotty Mac

I rea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> nope. i had ur exact same card. i ran at +12mv endlessly. nothing changed. (edit: no damage or symptoms.) i ran the card for over a week before ever touching the voltage so i would know the characteristics of the card.
> 
> edit: to see why i switched see, post #2353.
> 
> Wat temperatures are u getting, Scotty Mac?


I read it just now. Pretty interesting. I was looking into the step up program a couple days ago, it will only let me "step up" I a regular 770 or 780. Which I'm not sure about. Haven't researched the 770 at all. 780
To rich for me right now. Although I have seen on evga forums, many people having issues with the 770's. As far as AB goes, the max power limit for my card is 115%. Maybe a safe zone that evga implemented in the bios? I have no idea lol. My main concern is while running the furmark tests.. Temps going to reach 85-90+c.. Never had anything go that high. And if I have to run multiple tests to find the sweet spot OC, then that's a bigger concern. (I've only done 5 minute tests as the guide says)


----------



## btcpro

Been following this thread for a while and I was one of the people who managed to get a hold of the modded BIOS before they were taken down. Here's some comparison details for those wondering:

Graphics Card Tested: MSI N760 Hawk using stock cooling

Stock LN2 BIOS-
1205/7500 @ 1.3v


This is the maximum overclock I could achieve on the core at 1.3 volts (using skyn3t's Afterburner soft mod). The biggest issue here is that I believe the card throttles itself several times during the benchmark due to the 111% power limit (I am unable to get the 185% power limit advertised by the review sites) because I see it peaks out multiple times at over 120%.

skyn3t BIOS (based off of the standard Hawk BIOS, non-LN2)-
1205/7500 @ 1.2v


This is sort of the apples to apples comparison. The base clock was set to the same value (1205) and the memory the same (1875), I tried to apply the soft mod but it returned invalid for both commands and also the 12mV adjustment would not work either (even though I know it worked when I tried it last weekend), so the card was actually operating at 1.2 volts here. After the test was ran I could see that the card peaked out at 144% power so I knew that setting was working.

At this point I was impressed that the card a) operated at this frequency at 1.2v and b) posted basically the same score. While I forgot to write down the maximum clock the core reached during testing for the LN2 BIOS, I did notice the skyn3t BIOS did reach 1333 MHz, which means the card still is boosting to an extent.

From there I went on to see how far I could take the core on skyn3t's BIOS. I was able to run the test at 1225/7500 (max core 1346) @ 1.2v and achieved a 48.6 FPS / 2035 Score. The power limit was pushing 149% here, so there might possibly have been some throttling. Both tests at 1250 and 1240 crashed, so I just decided to call it quits there.

Conclusion: From what I can tell, skyn3t's modded BIOS is pretty solid (for the Hawk at least). For me, it seemed the primary benefit was the increased power limit, the serious decrease in required voltage to reach similar base clock speeds, and the the card's different handling of the boost feature (though not entirely sure if it was actually working). It really makes me wonder what a good tweaked Hawk LN2 BIOS, with the "standard" abilities of the GPU being able to overvolt to 1.3/1.4v through soft mod, memory capable of overvolting, and the power limit reaching 185%, could do.

If there's anyone out there that could mod the stock LN2 bios so that it's somehow hard-coded to allow a 185% power limit (or even 145%), I'd happily test it out for you just to see if throttling really is occurring when the limit is at 111%.

edit - went back and tested the skyn3t BIOS with its limit lowered to 111%. Can confirm my score dropped 50 points just form this single change alone, so that 111% limit might be holding back a lot of higher scores.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Here's another question, once a bios is flashed on the GPU, can it be reverted back to the stock bios? I know my card's warranty won't be voided for other manufacturers bios being used.


----------



## 7words

@btcpro

A friend did a review of MSI 760 Hawk a while back and was so kind to strip down L2N Bios from it.









msi_gtx760_hawk_l2.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> @btcpro
> 
> A friend did a review of MSI 760 Hawk a while back and was so kind to strip down L2N Bios from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi_gtx760_hawk_l2.zip 57k .zip file


You... you... I like you. Thank you very much for linking this.


My score didn't really change too much (only about 12 points), but the card is definitely pulling out more power at peak now (143%). And the BIOS is definitely a different version (default Hawk is MSINV300MS.103, LN2 is MSINV300MS.112, and this one is MSINV300MS.111), so that's the reason behind most of us not being able to utilize the 185% limit. I'll mess around with my core clock more later on to see if anything changes there due to the power increase, but my guess is nothing will change on that front.

One thing this does prove to me is that skyn3t is on the right track with his BIOS. For it to be able to perform at the same level as a fully unlocked LN2 BIOS, while operating 100mV less, means a lot of you should see performance increases while using it even with your cards capped out at 1.212. So this is could be really good news if things work out.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Here's another question, once a bios is flashed on the GPU, can it be reverted back to the stock bios? I know my card's warranty won't be voided for other manufacturers bios being used.


You can definitely switch back







Once I got the method down, I switched my vBIOS like 8 times one night just messing around with different settings....









Just make sure that you make a back-up of the stock vBIOS - which can be done with GPU-Z with the weird looking symbol under the Nvidia logo....


----------



## Scotty Mac

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can definitely switch back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the method down, I switched my vBIOS like 8 times one night just messing around with different settings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that you make a back-up of the stock vBIOS - which can be done with GPU-Z with the weird looking symbol under the Nvidia logo....


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## btcpro

One last update for the night: I was able to unlock the voltage on skyn3t's BIOS and tried to push a higher OC @ 1.3 volts, but it just wasn't happening. The test failed to complete even 5 MHz higher, which I assume means my core has reached its full potential (on air at least). This isn't that big of a surprise to me though because the core wasn't even able to complete Valley beyond 1140 MHz with the stock BIOS/1.2v/111% power limit.

So in the end, the best I could pull off (for now hoho) is:


(Note: I did swap drivers in between my previous posts and this one because I was trying to manually modify skyn3t's BIOS to get the voltage unlocked and I think I corrupted them. I went back to the last release driver instead of the BF4 beta drivers now that the BF4 beta is over)

And while it's definitely not a HOMECINEMA-calibur overclock, it's still pretty impressive that I was able to get 25% more performance versus stock while only spending 15% more. Throw in all the additional advantages of the Hawk like the better/quieter cooling, higher quality components, back plate, dual BIOS, etc., and I think I've finally talked myself into being satisfied with the purchase (even with the 280x really probably being a better buy now).

Will keep watching this thread for updates, hopefully whenever the skyn3t BIOS is re-released for all cards, you all see marked improvements as well and maybe HOMECINEMA-PC can crack the unfathomable 2250 territory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btcpro*
> 
> One last update for the night: I was able to unlock the voltage on skyn3t's BIOS and tried to push a higher OC @ 1.3 volts, but it just wasn't happening. The test failed to complete even 5 MHz higher, which I assume means my core has reached its full potential (on air at least). This isn't that big of a surprise to me though because the core wasn't even able to complete Valley beyond 1140 MHz with the stock BIOS/1.2v/111% power limit.
> 
> So in the end, the best I could pull off (for now hoho) is:
> 
> 
> (Note: I did swap drivers in between my previous posts and this one because I was trying to manually modify skyn3t's BIOS to get the voltage unlocked and I think I corrupted them. I went back to the last release driver instead of the BF4 beta drivers now that the BF4 beta is over)
> 
> And while it's definitely not a HOMECINEMA-calibur overclock, it's still pretty impressive that I was able to get 25% more performance versus stock while only spending 15% more. Throw in all the additional advantages of the Hawk like the better/quieter cooling, higher quality components, back plate, dual BIOS, etc., and I think I've finally talked myself into being satisfied with the purchase (even with the 280x really probably being a better buy now).
> 
> Will keep watching this thread for updates, hopefully whenever the skyn3t BIOS is re-released for all cards, you all see marked improvements as well and maybe HOMECINEMA-PC can crack the unfathomable 2250 territory.


Ok since im on my phone I can't quote it easily.

You post has two good point that I had been telling people to not DO. Kbt is a bios tools not a mod bios. It can makea very little changes.

Good that you messed up the bios and was honest to post it for everyone read. Bad that you messed up my work lol, you can always re-download it again and other good thing you have not messed up your GPU.

Keep in mind any changes you do with kbt it cannot be undo 100% back to normal. It always letf something behind to damage the bios. Especially for a moded bios.


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btcpro*
> 
> You... you... I like you. Thank you very much for linking this.


Glad I could help mate.









Here's a result from me with _MSI Gaming_:



Cant really go much beyond those +100MHz on the core without some kind of instability. The memory can still go up a bit (+100~200MHz), but haven't had much time to fine-tune it.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I rea
> 
> I read it just now. Pretty interesting. I was looking into the step up program a couple days ago, it will only let me "step up" I a regular 770 or 780. Which I'm not sure about. Haven't researched the 770 at all. 780
> To rich for me right now. Although I have seen on evga forums, many people having issues with the 770's. As far as AB goes, the max power limit for my card is 115%. Maybe a safe zone that evga implemented in the bios? I have no idea lol. My main concern is while running the furmark tests.. Temps going to reach 85-90+c.. Never had anything go that high. And if I have to run multiple tests to find the sweet spot OC, then that's a bigger concern. (I've only done 5 minute tests as the guide says)


set up ur fan control like:



*(all the following pertains to u, Scotty Mac, but it may also be informative to many other ppl now and in the future.)*

Furmark, especially for five minuets, is much more internsive than actual video games. i decided to go back to running it for 60 seconds. (it's just as much the time as anything. initially 5 minuets is a very idea.) the test result score for Furmark is not important. it's just the temperature(s) that result that matter. and it is one of the easiest ways to see quickly see wat ur boost speeds are.

also, take a look at ur MOBO temperatures. (HWMonitor HERE is ok for that.) make sure it's not like it was for me with the EVGA card; as far as my MOBO was heating up the Vid card and the Vid card was heating up my MOBO. (see: post #2353)

as far as using EVGA's 90-day trade-up program. Be sure ur card is properly registered at EVGA. Maybe even give them a shout out and call their 800 number. EVGA ppl are great on the phone.

Use a strategy that involves waiting for prices (on cards u qualify for) to drop. In the meantime, determine if u can go with 2GB or if 4GB is really necessary. I think FXAA works so well that it almost completely eliminates the need for 4GB @1080p. Like i've said before only ppl that Mod games really need 4GB. (BF4 may be the 1st exception but lowering settings could remedy that.)

So, check regularly GTX 770 and GTX 780 prices:
1. NE EVGA GTX 770 Link.
2. NE EVGA GTX 780 Link.
3. NE EVGA GTX 770 & 780 Link.
4. NE EVGA GTX 760 Link (Edit)

Hopefully an additional crazy awesome 700 series card(s) from EVGA that u qualify for gets released. And u can get it or it helps reduce prices on 770 and 780 cards. (edit: or 760 so it would be more affordable for u to go SLI with 760s.







)

*Important:* if it's true that the two fan set-up is not working very well with ur MOBO; and an upgraded card has the same type of HSF (Heat-Sync Fan), then adding an additional fan that blows air at ur MOBO's South bridge is the obvious solution. (u just have to be inventive on how to get it placed inside of ur case. A single fan properly placed can miraculously reduce all around temps or just one too high temp.)

2-Way SLI w/ GTX 760 is absolutely the best deal for ur money right now. i especially like how it isn't necessary to OC with it. The performance is unbelievable! (49% Scalability in many games is SIK!) But, if the price of 770 or 780 drop enough, u may just luck-out! It is the two additional 700 series cards that are soon-to-be-released that will make 770 or 780 possible. Because they and AMD's new 200 series are going to drive prices down. (Example: two 770 for $299 each is about wat ur hoping for. That would be awesome. i would have held out if i hadn't fallen for the myth that the 760 was the last 700 series cards.)

But, ONLY upgrade to it if it is cheap enough to go SLI (770 or 780). Because 2-Way SLI GTX 760 blows away 770 and 780 single card setups.

U might even be able to trade-up to a much fancier pair of 770s. (And a phone call to EVGA could confirm if u can or can't Trade-up to a fancier 760 that may not be released yet. so call and ask them.) Current 770s for example with a dual BIOS switch would be cool and fun to have. Maybe they will even release a 770 (edit: 760) that can obtain voltages as high as the MSI Hawk 760!







So calculate the days u have left to trade-up and watch prices and news.









Also note that the 800 series nVidia cards in 2014 are going to be MONSTROUS and make SLI that outperforms current SLI Titans affordable!







(well, as a result, sticking to a single card may become the norm.







So, 2-way 760 could be enough for the time being.)

GL







)


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey guys i was going to start a new thread but i thought id ask a general question here as you all have some good knowledge of these cards.

I am thinking about changing my graphics solution from a single HD7970 to two cards in either SLi or Crossfire. I have been looking at two R9 270X's but from what i have seen Crossfire has a few driver issues ( microstutter etc ) still. Then i read up on the GTX 760 and thought hmm.... now that seems like a very good ( if not better ) alternative plus apparently Nvidia has far fewer issues driver wise.

I am still debating to wait for the R9 290X but im unsure of cost/performance ratio ( in comparison to 2 x GTX 760 for example ). Below is what i am looking to achieve >>

1) Gaming = Set details to maximum and play smoothly at 1920x1200 ( Across many titles so smooth & problem free as possible gaming )

2) Running BOINC

If i were to get 2 x GTX760's it would likely be 2 x Asus Direct CUII OC's. However id appreciate any opinions or advise as i have never tried SLi or Crossfire and would like to try it out









Thanks in adv


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hey guys i was going to start a new thread but i thought id ask a general question here as you all have some good knowledge of these cards.
> 
> I am thinking about changing my graphics solution from a single HD7970 to two cards in either SLi or Crossfire. I have been looking at two R9 270X's but from what i have seen Crossfire has a few driver issues ( microstutter etc ) still. Then i read up on the GTX 760 and thought hmm.... now that seems like a very good ( if not better ) alternative plus apparently Nvidia has far fewer issues driver wise.
> 
> I am still debating to wait for the R9 290X but im unsure of cost/performance ratio ( in comparison to 2 x GTX 760 for example ). Below is what i am looking to achieve >>
> 
> 1) Gaming = Set details to maximum and play smoothly at 1920x1200 ( Across many titles so smooth & problem free as possible gaming )
> 
> 2) Running BOINC
> 
> If i were to get 2 x GTX760's it would likely be 2 x Asus Direct CUII OC's. However id appreciate any opinions or advise as i have never tried SLi or Crossfire and would like to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in adv


there's too much going on (products being released and upgraded) to suggest anything but keep shopping and watching the price wars and release of new products.

IF, u had to purchase NOW, MSI Hawk would be very fun to OverClock and at the same time worth getting even if u didn't OC and went SLI.

but i'm not sure about MSI Lighting GTX760. But sure to also see if there's anything about it that's suits u better.

ppl: idk why idk, but wat IS the difference between Hawk and Lightning? (Price, performance, features, etc.)

does BOINC work better with more vRAM?

wat's ur favorite vid game?









GL


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> there's too much going on (products being released and upgraded) to suggest anything but keep shopping and watching the price wars and release of new products.
> 
> IF, u had to purchase NOW, MSI Hawk would be very fun to OverClock and at the same time worth getting even if u didn't OC and went SLI.
> 
> but i'm not sure about MSI Lighting GTX760. But sure to also see if there's anything about it that's suits u better.
> 
> ppl: idk why idk, but wat IS the difference between Hawk and Lightning? (Price, performance, features, etc.)
> 
> does BOINC work better with more vRAM?
> 
> wat's ur favorite vid game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


You're quite right there is a lot going on lately and im certainly in no rush to buy right now. Pricing wise things may change but even if they don't i think the price of the GTX 760 is fairly good value, though if it were to say drop in price further







then thats all good.

I don't think BOINC is too effected by the amount of VRAM tbh, my GTX680 SC never had any issues running BOINC with 2Gb nor did my HD6670 1Gb for that matter. However i think dual cards with the extra CUDA cores/Shaders will help a lot.

My favorite game ?? Well that's a tough one there are so many but i say BF3 at the moment.









I am still curious as to all of your opinions on SLi and is it more reliable and functional than CrossfireX ? Do the 760's work well in Sli in your experiences ?


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> there's too much going on (products being released and upgraded) to suggest anything but keep shopping and watching the price wars and release of new products.
> 
> IF, u had to purchase NOW, MSI Hawk would be very fun to OverClock and at the same time worth getting even if u didn't OC and went SLI.
> 
> but i'm not sure about MSI Lighting GTX760. But sure to also see if there's anything about it that's suits u better.
> 
> ppl: idk why idk, but wat IS the difference between Hawk and Lightning? (Price, performance, features, etc.)
> 
> does BOINC work better with more vRAM?
> 
> wat's ur favorite vid game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


I haven't seen any announcement regarding *GTX 760 Lightning* model yet, do you have some information regarding this?

MSI has a mildly informative comparison table on their series that you might want to check out.

http://event.msi.com/vga/2012/series-comparison/


----------



## ultraex2003

i flash my giga 760 with msi 760 hawk ln2 bios version( MSINV300MS.111)
now my (giga 760 rev 2.0) power limit go max 185% from 108%







!!!

SOS only problem is the fan rpm only go 2700 max but i change with accelero extreme 3 soon !!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> I haven't seen any announcement regarding *GTX 760 Lightning* model yet, do you have some information regarding this?
> 
> MSI has a mildly informative comparison table on their series that you might want to check out.
> 
> http://event.msi.com/vga/2012/series-comparison/


nope i drank some messed-up water or sumpthin'.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> You're quite right there is a lot going on lately and im certainly in no rush to buy right now. Pricing wise things may change but even if they don't i think the price of the GTX 760 is fairly good value, though if it were to say drop in price further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then thats all good.
> 
> I don't think BOINC is too effected by the amount of VRAM tbh, my GTX680 SC never had any issues running BOINC with 2Gb nor did my HD6670 1Gb for that matter. However i think dual cards with the extra CUDA cores/Shaders will help a lot.
> 
> My favorite game ?? Well that's a tough one there are so many but i say BF3 at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still curious as to all of your opinions on SLi and is it more reliable and functional than CrossfireX ? Do the 760's work well in Sli in your experiences ?


SLI is interesting right now. and GTX 760 SLI is a whopping 49% scalability now in many games!









The interesting part of SLI starts with how nVidia added Adaptive v-sync and has it has enormously helped Micro stutter! See, it use to be that v-sync removed Micro Stutter BUT, it could _"Half"_ ur FPS if performance drooped just a single percentage below ur Monitor's refresh rate. And that caused ur FPS to get chopped in half from say example 60 to just 30 FPS. And that could get chopped in half (Halfed) too, down to 15 FPS if performance dropped a single percentage below 30 FPS on a 60Hrz LCD.

But, Adaptive V-sync will simply temporarily disable V-sync to completely remove all _"Halfing"_. And Adaptive V-sync can switch on and off continuously in just a few MHz. And if u enable Adaptive V-sync in the nVidia Control Panel (i'd recommend individually for each necessary game) it doesn't matter wat game u want to use it on or wat in-game settings u have or haven't enabled, because it overrides ur game's settings.







(even if V-sync is disabled in in-game settings, Adaptive V-Sync in the nVidia control panel enabled overrides it and it works.) NO MORE FPS cut in half!









i'm a Battlefiled Fan! idk if 4GB will help BF4.

Go for 2-way SLI MSI Hawk GTX 760 and have a blast OCing! (Or be patient. it's ur money!







if it were mine i'd be patient.







never know wat is going to happen immediately and over the next 6 or so weeks.)

did u ever think that if the GTX 760 prices dropped and there was a sale, maybe going 3-way SLI would be affordable/ practical?

there's absolutely np with 8x8 versus 16x16 and 8x8x8 versus 16x16x16. The performance is 99% as good and u can't notice it one iota. i bet with 3-way that 8x8x4 is as good as 8x8x8. oops i guess ur mobo don't support it right. nm sry!


----------



## revengeyo

Bee Dee 3 Dee you have ADHD?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> SLI is interesting right now. and GTX 760 SLI is a whopping 49% scalability now in many games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting part of SLI starts with how nVidia added Adaptive v-sync and has it has enormously helped Micro stutter! See, it use to be that v-sync removed Micro Stutter BUT, it could _"Half"_ ur FPS if performance drooped just a single percentage below ur Monitor's refresh rate. And that caused ur FPS to get chopped in half from say example 60 to just 30 FPS. And that could get chopped in half (Halfed) too, down to 15 FPS if performance dropped a single percentage below 30 FPS on a 60Hrz LCD.
> 
> But, Adaptive V-sync will simply temporarily disable V-sync to completely remove all _"Halfing"_. And Adaptive V-sync can switch on and off continuously in just a few MHz. And if u enable Adaptive V-sync in the nVidia Control Panel (i'd recommend individually for each necessary game) it doesn't matter wat game u want to use it on or wat in-game settings u have or haven't enabled, because it overrides ur game's settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (even if V-sync is disabled in in-game settings, Adaptive V-Sync in the nVidia control panel enabled overrides it and it works.) NO MORE FPS cut in half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a Battlefiled Fan! idk if 4GB will help BF4.
> 
> Go for 2-way SLI MSI Hawk GTX 760 and have a blast OCing! (Or be patient. it's ur money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it were mine i'd be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never know wat is going to happen immediately and over the next 6 or so weeks.)
> 
> did u ever think that if the GTX 760 prices dropped and there was a sale, maybe going 3-way SLI would be affordable/ practical?
> 
> there's absolutely np with 8x8 versus 16x16 and 8x8x8 versus 16x16x16. The performance is 99% as good and u can't notice it one iota. i bet with 3-way that 8x8x4 is as good as 8x8x8. oops i guess ur mobo don't support it right. nm sry!


I see now thx for the info proves most helpful. I am going to be patient and see what AMD has to offer with it's new gpu's, but SLi 760's are certainly up there on my list.

Im a bit on the fence with MSI as i have yet to have a card from them, design wise they look ok and seem to perform well but come decision time i will look over them all. To be honest 2 Way SLi is more than enough for me and 3 way would just be overkill lol









I doubt i will need the 4Gb versions but it is something i will consider closer to purchase time, i only use one screen atm but if i do decide to re use my other two displays this could prove handy having the extra vram.

Thanks Again


----------



## TUFinside

Greetings !

I'm new to this forum and i did not registered my GTX 760 yet, because it's not even installed in my computer... yet ! Well in fact i am to put two of those babies in SLI.After a long thinking and comparisons i've gone for the GTX 760 HAWK from MSI (which is as good as the lightning version, differences are very subjectives i guess). I'm coming from a single radeon HD5870 so i must prepare my eyes to tear some blood. I'll post my impressions and rig used later. thanks for reading.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Bee Dee 3 Dee you have ADHD?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dinger%27s_cat

no. just a _tad_ avantgarde.


----------



## moccor

Something I would like to know because its kinda annoying. When I had my GTX 260, having Windows 7 set to duplicate display would cause screen tearing. That's fine, GTX 260 was good for its time but 2 screens was really meant to be the max for that card. Now I went to a HD 7770, no screen tearing when gaming and duplicating the screen. Moved to the GTX 760, screen tearing. All have VSYNC enabled, I like VSYNC because it removes the tearing from games. Well with or without it, I receive the tears. Any way to fix it? I tried using Adaptive Vsync on games and it seems liek it does nothing. I don't see why the AMD card would perform fine like this and both Nvidia slack at it


----------



## Scotty Mac

OK guys.. I went and tried to OC my GPU.. and here's the results: Stock: 

OC: http://imageshack.us/a/img6/2408/q2p.gif
All furmark tests were good. I ended up with +113 on the core clock and +554 on the memory clock. When I went to run Heaven, 3 seconds into it, crashed. ***! So now what do I do.. back off the core, the memory, or the mV?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Sorry, pics are reversed lol.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Something I would like to know because its kinda annoying. When I had my GTX 260, having Windows 7 set to duplicate display would cause screen tearing. That's fine, GTX 260 was good for its time but 2 screens was really meant to be the max for that card. Now I went to a HD 7770, no screen tearing when gaming and duplicating the screen. Moved to the GTX 760, screen tearing. All have VSYNC enabled, I like VSYNC because it removes the tearing from games. Well with or without it, I receive the tears. Any way to fix it? I tried using Adaptive Vsync on games and it seems liek it does nothing. I don't see why the AMD card would perform fine like this and both Nvidia slack at it


With Win7 i've noticed tearing sometimes with dual screens whenever Aero theme is not used with an nVidia card. So experiment with and without an Aero Theme and see if Tearing goes away with Aero enabled.

As far as Screen tearing in games with Adaptive V-sync and a single video card... well that's because Adaptive V-sync disables V-sync much of the time.







It's called _'Adaptive'_ for a reason.







And with a single vid card it (V-sync disabled by Adaptive V-Sync) is more likely to happen because a single card is less powerful.

The following quote explains Adaptive V-Sync turning v-sync on and off: (It works the same with a single video card but is more of an advantage to SLI users.)
Quote:


> post #2614
> The interesting part of SLI starts with how nVidia added Adaptive v-sync and has it has enormously helped Micro stutter! See, it use to be that v-sync removed Micro Stutter BUT, it could "Half" ur FPS if performance drooped just a single percentage below ur Monitor's refresh rate. And that caused ur FPS to get chopped in half from say example 60 to just 30 FPS. And that could get chopped in half (Halfed) too, down to 15 FPS if performance dropped a single percentage below 30 FPS on a 60Hrz LCD.
> 
> But, Adaptive V-sync will simply temporarily disable V-sync to completely remove all "Halfing". And *Adaptive V-sync can switch on and off continuously in just a few MHz.* And if u enable Adaptive V-sync in the nVidia Control Panel (i'd recommend individually for each necessary game) it doesn't matter wat game u want to use it on or wat in-game settings u have or haven't enabled, because it overrides ur game's settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (even if V-sync is disabled in in-game settings, Adaptive V-Sync in the nVidia control panel enabled overrides it and it works.) NO MORE FPS cut in half! thumb.gif


To diagnose Screen Tearing in Games:
(Edit: Also, these instructions are very good for understanding "How To", properly use Game Profiles in the nVidia Control Panel.)

1. Open the nvidia control Panel and on the left side expand "3D Settings" category, and select "Adjust image with preview".

2. Then on the right side, the best thing to select for a Gaming PC is the default, "Use the advanced 3D image settings". So make sure it is still selected. And always leave it as is. Don't ever change anything on it.

3. Then on the left side select "Manage 3D settings", and on the right, on the "Global Settings" Tab, select the "Restore" button a little lower on the right. Then be sure to hit Apply button on the lowest right. And always leave everything like it is on that "Global Settings" Tab.

4. Next to the "Global Settings" Tab, select the "Program Settings" Tab and remember to use the individual templates on this Tab for each of ur individual vid games. But don't adjust anything for 3D desktop applications on this Tab. Just really on using an Aero Theme to keep the Desktop and all 2D applications looking nice. There shouldn't be tearing on the desktop with an Aero theme enabled.

5. Disable the Aero theme just before playing a game. Or else u may get that nag screen from Windows telling u to disabled Aero theme for optimal gaming performance.

It's hard to diagnose screen tearing in games. On the Program Settings Tab in the nVidia control Panel, make sure a game u want to test has the Restore button greyed out. That means it is all default. If it's not greyed out click it and select Apply. Then test a game using just the game's in-game V-sync option.

And if an individual game fails to give u proper v-sync (and instead u get screen tearing) when u use the in-game settings, try using the Template in the nVidia control panel for that particular game and turn v-sync on there. Then see if screen tearing goes away. U could try *Disabled* V-sync *in-Game* and *On* in the *NVCP* (nVidia control Panel). And u could try *Enabled* V-sync *in-Game* and *On* in the *NVCP*.

GL









Edit: and for duplicate displays, why not use a physical video switch that costs no more than $25!? and stop forcing ur video card to drive two screens.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> OK guys.. I went and tried to OC my GPU.. and here's the results: Stock:
> 
> OC: http://imageshack.us/a/img6/2408/q2p.gif
> All furmark tests were good. I ended up with +113 on the core clock and +554 on the memory clock. When I went to run Heaven, 3 seconds into it, crashed. ***! So now what do I do.. back off the core, the memory, or the mV?


first reach the highest GPU clock in 13MHz intervals. all while with default memory speeds. Then back off 13MHz when it fails. wright down the Max GPU speed. or save a Profile in AB.

Then using all default GPU clock speeds, OC ur memory in 50MHz intervals. until u have to back off 50 MHz. right down the Max memory speed. or save a Profile in AB.

Then test using that Max GPU speed u wrote down, and start OCing memory by just 50MHz and keep increasing in 50MHz intervals until hopefully u reach the Max memory speed u wrote down/ reached.

U can do all the above without any voltage added. Then repeat all the above with +12mv. don't worry about anything but using either +12mv or just +0mv. The GTX 760 can take literally so much more than 12mv that it's sooo sad we can't.







if we could nobody would buy any GTX 770s anymore. get it?









GL









Edit: and the Max temp reached can be recorded in GPU-Z and many Apps. and IT should be watched/ documented more than anything else is.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> first reach the highest GPU clock in 13MHz intervals. all while with default memory speeds. Then back off 13MHz when it fails. wright down the Max GPU speed. or save a Profile in AB.
> 
> Then using all default GPU clock speeds, OC ur memory in 50MHz intervals. until u have to back off 50 MHz. right down the Max memory speed. or save a Profile in AB.
> 
> Then test using that Max GPU speed u wrote down, and start OCing memory by just 50MHz and keep increasing in 50MHz intervals until hopefully u reach the Max memory speed u wrote down/ reached.
> 
> U can do all the above without any voltage added. Then repeat all the above with +12mv. don't worry about anything but using either +12mv or just +0mv. The GTX 760 can take literally so much more than 12mv that it's sooo sad we can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we could nobody would buy any GTX 770s anymore. get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and the Max temp reached can be recorded in GPU-Z and many Apps. and IT should be watched/ documented more than anything else is.


Well the problem was (like I stated earlier) it went well during the furmark tests. But when it came to heaven.. no go. I found the limits with furmark.. and that was +113 on the core, next step was 119 and that failed. So whiat actually caused the crash in heaven? The core clock, or the memory? Because you see the memory is quite high. Will the mem clock cause a crash, or just fragments? And oddly enough.. I cannot do steps in 13mhz, or 12, or 15mhz.. because when i go to type the value into it, it just goes to the nearest value what I typed. I was getting temps in the 60's.. but that was also with 100% fan speed. not once it went past 68c. Which I don't want to run all the time. Too freaking loud for one. this is taking me a lot longer than I thought it would. If this isn't going so well.. I can only imagine when I find out the proper way to OC my CPU with my set up. Going to be worse







As you can tell, I'm new at this.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Well the problem was (like I stated earlier) it went well during the furmark tests. But when it came to heaven.. no go. I found the limits with furmark.. and that was +113 on the core, next step was 119 and that failed. So whiat actually caused the crash in heaven? The core clock, or the memory? Because you see the memory is quite high. Will the mem clock cause a crash, or just fragments? And oddly enough.. I cannot do steps in 13mhz, or 12, or 15mhz.. because when i go to type the value into it, it just goes to the nearest value what I typed. I was getting temps in the 60's.. but that was also with 100% fan speed. not once it went past 68c. Which I don't want to run all the time. Too freaking loud for one. this is taking me a lot longer than I thought it would. If this isn't going so well.. I can only imagine when I find out the proper way to OC my CPU with my set up. Going to be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, I'm new at this.


Heaven crashing could be a result of File corruption. File corruption occurs whenever the information that resides on an HDD is corrupted when it is read and after that point it can't be properly read or used (processed) again. And therefore u must simply uninstall Heaven and re-install it. But it is important to understand it. Corrupted files result in inconsistencies that can easily confound u.







Slight corruption of files result in not being read when heavily OCed. Major corruption results in files that can't be read when running stock normal speeds. So diagnose with stock speeds. And as u increase speeds realize that maybe corruption is just poking up its' ugly head at u.







learn to recognize it.

File Corruption 101:
To understand wat causes corruption with files on a hard drive, think of a normal person taking a book off of a shelf then reading some or all of it and they place it back on the shelf. And imagine another person comes along and they too remove the same book from the shelf and read some or all of it and place it back on the shelf. Well, that can go on quite successfully over and over forever and ever, right? And that is the same as information on a Hard drive. It can be read and over and over too. But wat if a drunk individual decided to read that said book? Wat if they took that same book off the shelf and while doing so they fumbled and dropped it causing partial damage to the book's cover. That wouldn't stop anyone from ever reading it, would it? But imagine that the book also had a few of its' pages a little damaged from mishandling it by the drunk person. Well the book would still be legible enough and anyone could still read it, right? But wat if many many drunk people repeatedly read that said book and continually damaged it? Well eventually it would become so difficult to read that nobody could successfully ascertain wat the information on it was. And that is the same as wat sometimes happens when the information on an Hard drive is read by an OCed CPU, GPU, System memory or vRAM. It's like a drunk person messing up a book so badly it can't be read any more.









So, sry that took so long to explain but u asked.







and it's best u have a grasp on why files get corrupted. because it happens from normal use and from OCing and must be entered into any and all equations dealing with problem solving anything involving OCing.







Also think of Furmark as an itty bitty sized book and Heaven like a much larger novel. That's why Furmark survives much more successfully than Heaven benchmark. There's so little to be damaged when it comes to Furmark and so much to be damaged with Heaven benchmark. But if just a small part of Heaven benchmark is damaged u can get funny results from the testing u do with it. So just gradually learn how to recognize file corruption and how to problem solve it. For now just use this Contingency: To uninstall and re-install. But be sure u do so while the Vid card is running at normal clock speeds. After u determine stable speeds they can't hurt anything.

But wat if ur lazy like me and want to expedite the uninstall/ re-install process? Well, just make something called an Installation Directory (Folder) Backup of Heaven benchmark or watever benchmark or even an entire vid Game. Just right click copy and paste. Then if u ever suspect file corruption, rename the existing folder from like "Heaven" to "Heaven_Old". then take the Backup called something like "Heaven - Copy", and rename it to "Heaven". And after u determine the new Heaven folder works delete the Old one.







But sometimes a full uninstall and re-install is necessary because other files that reside elsewhere get corrupted. But most of the time it is the files in the said Program's Installation Directory and only they need be backed up and restored.










Start using the Valley benchmark instead. It is much much characteristically less likely to ever corrupt. i think more ppl have adopted it as a result of it being more sable. It still does corrupt sometimes, but just less often than Heaven benchmark. They did a better job making the Valley benchmark because of the experience they gained from making and patching the Heaven benchmark. And Valley is very very COOOL looking and sounding!









GL


----------



## Chomuco

new sli gtx 760 evga 4gb 04G-P4-3768-KR



















http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KR


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new sli gtx 760 evga 4gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool congratz!









is that the EVGA 04G-P4-2768-KR?

i'd not seen the backplate packaging and installed on that card yet. Pretty. Awesome. Pretty Darn Awesome!


----------



## MattGordon

So since I'll be picking up a msi Mpower board, I was wondering if I should go ahead and sell off my EVGA 760 and pick up a MSI 760 HAWK.

Is it worth the purchase?

How much is my card even worth? It's a 02G-P4-3765-KR http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR. Lightly used, never overclocked, and has a backplate installed.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> Bee Dee 3 Dee you have ADHD?


LoooL


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So since I'll be picking up a msi Mpower board, I was wondering if I should go ahead and sell off my EVGA 760 and pick up a MSI 760 HAWK.
> 
> Is it worth the purchase?
> 
> How much is my card even worth? It's a 02G-P4-3765-KR http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR. Lightly used, never overclocked, and has a backplate installed.


nice!! http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KR



http://gyazo.com/d726ef3881a630f13a24df0e459080b6.png


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> [quote name="MattGordon" url="/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/2620#post_21002728"]So since I'll be picking up a msi Mpower board, I was wondering if I should go ahead and sell off my EVGA 760 and pick up a MSI 760 HAWK.Is it worth the purchase? How much is my card even worth? It's a 02G-P4-3765-KR http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3765-KR. Lightly used, never overclocked, and has a backplate installed.


nice!! http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KRhttp://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KR]http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KR[/URL[/URL]][/QUOTE]

That doesn't sound like a worthwhile expense to me, unless you want your MB and GPU to match colors. I sold my 760s for $220 each on Craigslist. People on the forums offered me. $200 which after fees and shipping is no good, but new 760s are. $230AR so why pay over $200 for a used one.

Keep your current GPU, no need to switch. Save your money for sli.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> That doesn't sound like a worthwhile expense to me, unless you want your MB and GPU to match colors. I sold my 760s for $220 each on Craigslist. People on the forums offered me. $200 which after fees and shipping is no good, but new 760s are. $230AR so why pay over $200 for a used one.
> 
> Keep your current GPU, no need to switch. Save your money for sli.


yeah, at that price I wouldn't sell my card.

Maybe next generation, MSI


----------



## Sleetz

Hey all, first post here (mostly due to looking for OC'ing advice). Validation for having the 760: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/arpy2/ I just need to post the link, right?

Anyway, I got the MSI Hawk GTX 760 and have just built the PC and updated the drivers. Love how the card looks. Yet to test it on pretty much anything, going to try Unigine now and see how it fares. It's paired with the 4670k processor that I have yet to overclock. ASIC score says my card is 66.4%, which seems to be rather mediocre. If I overclock it, will this shorten the life-span of the card? I don't want to be doing that in any noticeable way.

Well, that's all for now. Going to rune some benchmarks!









EDIT: Thought you might want a picture



EDIT2: Whoops, it's upside down... Oh well, you can see it









EDIT3 - BENCHMARKS:

Did Heaven and Valley, GPU temps (as the in-benchmark said) never went over 64C, so there is a lot headroom for stronger performance, I believe









Heaven - 8XAA - Tess:Extreme - 32.3fps
Valley - Extreme HD preset - 40.7fps

Is this good for a start?


----------



## MattGordon

I'm assuming you live in Australia?


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I'm assuming you live in Australia?


Hahah, had I not seen the picture refering to Australia a few pages back, I wouldn't have gotten the joke







Unfortunately, the image is upside down because I took a picture lazily with my iPad, didn't notice the orientation... Are my scores good?

EDIT: Card seems to always idle at 30C. Is this normal?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Hahah, had I not seen the picture refering to Australia a few pages back, I wouldn't have gotten the joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the image is upside down because I took a picture lazily with my iPad, didn't notice the orientation... Are my scores good?
> 
> EDIT: Card seems to always idle at 30C. Is this normal?


Yeah thats normal, mine idles around 29-30c too.


----------



## 5a2v0

Hi, i'm new on this forum.. i would to know if my gigabyte gtx760oc rev.1 can be voltage unlocked !

running at the stock voltage the card reach the 1254mhz with no problem but if i set 1300Mhz the nvidia driver crash and then return to stock frequency ..

I want to try to get higher freq. because i have also a zotac gtx670 with unlocked bios but this card reach max 1200mhz. At this freq. the 670 is a bit better and i want to set the 760 (if possible) to 1300 or higher to get equal or better results.

Can the 760's bios get unlocked ?

sorry for my english......


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Heaven crashing could be a result of File corruption. File corruption occurs whenever the information that resides on an HDD is corrupted when it is read and after that point it can't be properly read or used (processed) again. And therefore u must simply uninstall Heaven and re-install it. But it is important to understand it. Corrupted files result in inconsistencies that can easily confound u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight corruption of files result in not being read when heavily OCed. Major corruption results in files that can't be read when running stock normal speeds. So diagnose with stock speeds. And as u increase speeds realize that maybe corruption is just poking up its' ugly head at u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learn to recognize it.
> 
> File Corruption 101:
> To understand wat causes corruption with files on a hard drive, think of a normal person taking a book off of a shelf then reading some or all of it and they place it back on the shelf. And imagine another person comes along and they too remove the same book from the shelf and read some or all of it and place it back on the shelf. Well, that can go on quite successfully over and over forever and ever, right? And that is the same as information on a Hard drive. It can be read and over and over too. But wat if a drunk individual decided to read that said book? Wat if they took that same book off the shelf and while doing so they fumbled and dropped it causing partial damage to the book's cover. That wouldn't stop anyone from ever reading it, would it? But imagine that the book also had a few of its' pages a little damaged from mishandling it by the drunk person. Well the book would still be legible enough and anyone could still read it, right? But wat if many many drunk people repeatedly read that said book and continually damaged it? Well eventually it would become so difficult to read that nobody could successfully ascertain wat the information on it was. And that is the same as wat sometimes happens when the information on an Hard drive is read by an OCed CPU, GPU, System memory or vRAM. It's like a drunk person messing up a book so badly it can't be read any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, sry that took so long to explain but u asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's best u have a grasp on why files get corrupted. because it happens from normal use and from OCing and must be entered into any and all equations dealing with problem solving anything involving OCing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also think of Furmark as an itty bitty sized book and Heaven like a much larger novel. That's why Furmark survives much more successfully than Heaven benchmark. There's so little to be damaged when it comes to Furmark and so much to be damaged with Heaven benchmark. But if just a small part of Heaven benchmark is damaged u can get funny results from the testing u do with it. So just gradually learn how to recognize file corruption and how to problem solve it. For now just use this Contingency: To uninstall and re-install. But be sure u do so while the Vid card is running at normal clock speeds. After u determine stable speeds they can't hurt anything.
> 
> But wat if ur lazy like me and want to expedite the uninstall/ re-install process? Well, just make something called an Installation Directory (Folder) Backup of Heaven benchmark or watever benchmark or even an entire vid Game. Just right click copy and paste. Then if u ever suspect file corruption, rename the existing folder from like "Heaven" to "Heaven_Old". then take the Backup called something like "Heaven - Copy", and rename it to "Heaven". And after u determine the new Heaven folder works delete the Old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes a full uninstall and re-install is necessary because other files that reside elsewhere get corrupted. But most of the time it is the files in the said Program's Installation Directory and only they need be backed up and restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start using the Valley benchmark instead. It is much much characteristically less likely to ever corrupt. i think more ppl have adopted it as a result of it being more sable. It still does corrupt sometimes, but just less often than Heaven benchmark. They did a better job making the Valley benchmark because of the experience they gained from making and patching the Heaven benchmark. And Valley is very very COOOL looking and sounding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Thank you for that reading material. Very informative. I hate trouble shooing because I'm not really good at it lol. I'll try the uninstall of heaven and just install valley. So do I just use what I found to be my max values before and just try running valley? Or start the entire OC guide process again? If I have to start the entire thing over again, do I run valley after each adjustment? That would take an extremely long time lol. Also, is there any reason why I cannot type in my own settings in msi ab? I tried and it won't let me keep what I typed in. It either adjusts itself up or down. Im using the 3.0.0 beta 15.


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Also, is there any reason why I cannot type in my own settings in msi ab? I tried and it won't let me keep what I typed in. It either adjusts itself up or down. Im using the 3.0.0 beta 15.


You did press *enter* after typing the desired value, right?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> You did press *enter* after typing the desired value, right?


Yes I did. Not sure if it's the version I have or what.


----------



## pozativenrgy

So, first round of OCing and benching with Valley, here what I got with GPUz Saying 1070 Core and 1135 Boost


----------



## pozativenrgy

Well, was able to get 1267mhz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@[email protected] *7218*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1424958

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *10570*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331808



HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *3596*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1424986


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@[email protected] *7218*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1424958
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *10570*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331808
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *3596*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1424986


WOW!.....that's all I can say


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im the MADMAN from........



Imagine if I had two or three of these ultimate 760's


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im the MADMAN from........
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if I had two or three of these ultimate 760's


I think I'll die then because of an overdose of *AWESOMENESS*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think I'll die then because of an overdose of *AWESOMENESS*


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Thank you for that reading material. Very informative. I hate trouble shooing because I'm not really good at it lol. I'll try the uninstall of heaven and just install valley. So do I just use what I found to be my max values before and just try running valley? Or start the entire OC guide process again? If I have to start the entire thing over again, do I run valley after each adjustment? That would take an extremely long time lol. Also, is there any reason why I cannot type in my own settings in msi ab? I tried and it won't let me keep what I typed in. It either adjusts itself up or down. Im using the 3.0.0 beta 15.


u can simply use the same recipe, but cut it in half by starting in the middle between stock speeds and the max stable speed u reached before. but use the same recipe that melodystyle2003 had on post 1. (+13MHz increments for GPU and +50MHz increments for memory. determine Max GPU with stock memory speeds. then determine Max memory with stock GPU speeds.)

as far as typing in the speeds; all i know is that for example, if u type "39" into the box at the right of the Core Clock Slider, and hit Enter, it should show "+39". wat happens when u do that? (Click Apply button to implement it.)

And if u type, for example, "150" into the box at the right of the Memory Clock Slider, and hit Enter, it should show "+150". wat happens when u do that? (Click Apply button to implement it.)

GL


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> u can simply use the same recipe, but cut it in half by starting in the middle between stock speeds and the max stable speed u reached before. but use the same recipe that melodystyle2003 had on post 1. (+13MHz increments for GPU and +50MHz increments for memory. determine Max GPU with stock memory speeds. then determine Max memory with stock GPU speeds.)
> 
> as far as typing in the speeds; all i know is that for example, if u type "39" into the box at the right of the Core Clock Slider, and hit Enter, it should show "+39". wat happens when u do that? (Click Apply button to implement it.)
> 
> And if u type, for example, "150" into the box at the right of the Memory Clock Slider, and hit Enter, it should show "+150". wat happens when u do that? (Click Apply button to implement it.)
> 
> GL


I found out that I wasn't hitting enter so the number wasn't saved LOL. I downloaded valley and ran a test stock BM.

Valley-Stock.jpg 108k .jpg file

Those ok? I'll work on the OC later as well. But I'm sure I can handle it now I can actually change the values to where I want. My temps during that BM didn't go above 64c with only 52% fan speed. I think I'll be ok with this card


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I found out that I wasn't hitting enter so the number wasn't saved LOL. I downloaded valley and ran a test stock BM.
> 
> Valley-Stock.jpg 108k .jpg file
> 
> Those ok? I'll work on the OC later as well. But I'm sure I can handle it now I can actually change the values to where I want. My temps during that BM didn't go above 64c with only 52% fan speed. I think I'll be ok with this card


cool.









at 1st i was worried the solution to AB prob was just the "NumLock" or even worse the diabolical; "i can't find the 'AnyKey' key".









the test results are fine. but they're not HD Extreme. change Valley Preset to: "HD Extreme".

and try and post pics so they show in posts and they don't have to be DLed.







(Use the "Image" button to insert images into posts.)

GL


----------



## Sleetz

I set my HAWK card to LN2 mode, but in MSI Afterburner, I still cannot configure power draw to 185%. Why is this? My max is 11%?

Another question: My card at load seems to have a need to keep the temperature at 60C, nothing more. I know more temperature on this card wouldn't hurt it and that this temperature probably keeps the GPU BOOST 2.0 from unraveling its full potential. How do I go around it? Prioritizing temps in afterburner doesn't do the trick.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1st i was worried the solution to AB prob was just the "NumLock" or even worse the diabolical; "i can't find the 'AnyKey' key".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the test results are fine. but they're not HD Extreme. change Valley Preset to: "HD Extreme".
> 
> and try and post pics so they show in posts and they don't have to be DLed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Use the "Image" button to insert images into posts.)
> 
> GL


 Valley-Stock-Extreme.jpg 106k .jpg file


Sorry about that.. I tried that option.. apparently size too big.. even when I selected the smallest size. As you can see.. the extreme one is a big old LOL! I hope it won't be by the time im done with it







I'm currently trying to figure out the image shack thing. I know it's not hard.. bu tI just started using it and right now, I'm tired lol


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Valley-Stock-Extreme.jpg 106k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.. I tried that option.. apparently size too big.. even when I selected the smallest size. As you can see.. the extreme one is a big old LOL! I hope it won't be by the time im done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to figure out the image shack thing. I know it's not hard.. bu tI just started using it and right now, I'm tired lol


np









it's not too big to insert. but not important for now, if ur tired.

never ever ever try anything on a PC that has potential to damage it, when ur tired!









instead, just play a game on a PC, when ur tired.

OCing is a big no no when ur tired.









OCing after waking well rested and happy with a fresh cup of coffee, is recommended.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Hello everyone! First of all I apologise my rusty english, I hope you'll undestand.

So, I was reading OC Guide from this forum to overclock my 760. It says : Set core Voltage to +12mV, well, my core voltage is grey, I can't change it. And it also tells me to Set power limit to 110-115%, well no can do, I can only raise my power limit to 105. I tried both, EVGA Precision X and MSI Afterburner...So, what am I doing wrong?

I'm sorry if this is somehow stupid question or it has already been answered, there are hundreds of pages and I just can't read them all. I'm not very familiar with this subject, and I wouldn't have asked, but even my partner didn't know what was wrong and he has overclocked everything in his computer


----------



## pozativenrgy

So, I have a MSI GTX 760 Gaming, I am looking into getting a second for SLI. Would it be worth it to get a HAWK?


----------



## drshtew

new here posting from my phone. I bought a 760 hawk and it won't oc the slightest. it crashes within 10 seconds of launching a benchmark. i notice my power slider maxes at 111% while some people on here get way past that. even a boost of 25core crashes my drivers. I've tried boosting core v and nothing.. feels almost like I'm hitting some failsafe stopping the card.. I tried ln2 briefly didn't help


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! First of all I apologise my rusty english, I hope you'll undestand.
> 
> So, I was reading OC Guide from this forum to overclock my 760. It says : Set core Voltage to +12mV, well, my core voltage is grey, I can't change it. And it also tells me to Set power limit to 110-115%, well no can do, I can only raise my power limit to 105. I tried both, EVGA Precision X and MSI Afterburner...So, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm sorry if this is somehow stupid question or it has already been answered, there are hundreds of pages and I just can't read them all. I'm not very familiar with this subject, and I wouldn't have asked, but even my partner didn't know what was wrong and he has overclocked everything in his computer


did u try, "Settings" for AfterBurner, and enable "Unlock core voltage"?

Max Power limit is proprietary. Mine only goes up to 102.

GL


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> I set my HAWK card to LN2 mode, but in MSI Afterburner, I still cannot configure power draw to 185%. Why is this? My max is 11%?


To unlock the power limit you'll need to flash your LN2 BIOS with the engineering sample LN2 BIOS that 7words linked here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> A friend did a review of MSI 760 Hawk a while back and was so kind to strip down L2N Bios from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi_gtx760_hawk_l2.zip 57k .zip file


--
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> new here posting from my phone. I bought a 760 hawk and it won't oc the slightest. it crashes within 10 seconds of launching a benchmark. i notice my power slider maxes at 111% while some people on here get way past that. even a boost of 25core crashes my drivers. I've tried boosting core v and nothing.. feels almost like I'm hitting some failsafe stopping the card.. I tried ln2 briefly didn't help


You may just been terribly unlucky and got a core that can't OC beyond the stock overclock. I know on my Hawk the maximum overclock before applying additional voltage was 1140 (+29), anything after that crashed. If you're seeing crashing even at the stock overclock of 1111, you can RMA it to MSI for a replacement because they guarantee stability at their stock OC, but if it doesn't and you still want to overclock it then your only choices may be to exchange it at where you bought it for another, or unlock the voltage to 1.3 using skyn3t's soft mod and go from there. There are some other mods that allow you to get the voltage up to around 1.4 but I don't have the links handy (nor is it really recommended).


----------



## drshtew

I guess I'll try to oc my 2nd card see if its any better at stock voltages. will increasing tp to 185% or changing voltage help if my card is already so bad at stock v? I'm somewhat of a newbie to this beyond minor software ocing


----------



## Sleetz

Is flashing the BIOS safe (and how do I do it







) ? I've seen overclocking sites mentioning 185% power draw maximum just by switching to LN2 mode. If there needs to be flashing involved, can I be sure that 185% power draw will not hurt my card?


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I guess I'll try to oc my 2nd card see if its any better at stock voltages. will increasing tp to 185% or changing voltage help if my card is already so bad at stock v? I'm somewhat of a newbie to this beyond minor software ocing


Increasing the voltage may allow for a higher OC (Again, it'll be dependent on how bad of draw you got on your core). At 1.2 volts my max core was 1140, but at 1.3 the max became 1205 (using the standard BIOS). Now whether operating at this high of voltage really damages components is a question I don't know the answer to. I've just assumed as long as you have adequate cooling and clean power delivery then it's no different than bumping up the voltage on your CPU/RAM by 0.1 from their stock value (aka components might break down sooner in the long-term), but I may be completely wrong here. I figured the core reason behind NVIDIA locking the voltage on these graphics cards was to prevent what we're showing with our Hawks- people turning them into essentially GTX 770s (just missing the extra CUDA cores) at a much lower price point.

I took my OC off a few days ago but I'll mess around with it again when I get home today and see how low of voltage I can drop while still maintaining stability at 1205 MHz on the 185% BIOS.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Is flashing the BIOS safe (and how do I do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ? I've seen overclocking sites mentioning 185% power draw maximum just by switching to LN2 mode. If there needs to be flashing involved, can I be sure that 185% power draw will not hurt my card?


Check out the 1st page of this forum and you'll see a bunch of useful information there - including how to flash the vBIOS, as well as good ways to test the OC settings.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Hoping someone can help me. I bought my MSI GTX 760 Gaming Twin Frozr OC last week and was planning on getting another for SLI. Was thinking of getting the HAWK edition. Is it worth it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Hoping someone can help me. I bought my MSI GTX 760 Gaming Twin Frozr OC last week and was planning on getting another for SLI. Was thinking of getting the HAWK edition. Is it worth it?


Check out HOMECINEMA's bench scores and that should help you determine that....


----------



## pozativenrgy

Well, I know the HAWK can get higher clocks, but doesn't the SLI use the lower of the 2 cards?


----------



## blaze2210

I can't speak from personal experience on that one, but HOMECINEMA is running a HAWK along with Gigabyte 760's, so sending him a PM might be your best bet....From what I've read, you can set different clock speeds for the cards by unchecking the box in Afterburner's settings....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Well, I know the HAWK can get higher clocks, but doesn't the SLI use the lower of the 2 cards?


it has been like t his since they invented the SLI configuration.


----------



## pozativenrgy

So then, it's not worth it right? I should just save $40 and buy another Gaming TF OC


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> So then, it's not worth it right? I should just save $40 and buy another Gaming TF OC


how old is the TF u have already?


----------



## Sleetz

Love my HAWK-ie! 1280/1800 stable without touching the voltages, and I bet there is more headroom for memory. Upp-ed my Valley fps by 5, which is pretty good. Going to make a preset with stock voltages and one with +12mV, see what I can milk out of it. Sadly, the card cannot reach 1300 without the drivers crashing (without additional voltage, of course).

Stock:



1280/~1800:



First time seriously overclocking anything, and gotta say... I'm lovin' it









Card keeps being ~78C, never exceeding 79C while using Kombustor. Valley doesn't even get it into the 70Cs. Ambient temperature is pretty cool, however, it is 14C outside and I have a window open. I don't expect to see temps like this in the summer.


----------



## pozativenrgy

The TF is about 1 week old


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! First of all I apologise my rusty english, I hope you'll undestand.
> 
> So, I was reading OC Guide from this forum to overclock my 760. It says : Set core Voltage to +12mV, well, my core voltage is grey, I can't change it. And it also tells me to Set power limit to 110-115%, well no can do, I can only raise my power limit to 105. I tried both, EVGA Precision X and MSI Afterburner...So, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm sorry if this is somehow stupid question or it has already been answered, there are hundreds of pages and I just can't read them all. I'm not very familiar with this subject, and I wouldn't have asked, but even my partner didn't know what was wrong and he has overclocked everything in his computer


Yes, what bee dee said. My power level is set at max 115. AB uses your cards' max pretty much as a safeguard against overdoing things. Not all cards are created equal. Trust me, it's not a stupid question, the only stupid question is the one never asked. Trust me, I ask a lot of them! After you get the hang of the overclocking that card.. There's some vBios you can probably use to get even more outta that GPU. Still around and do a lot of reading and testing like I am.


----------



## Sleetz

Uh-oh. Please help. Put on Kombustor and set my memclock even higher. When I got back 3 minutes after card was at around 0.8v with lousy 500/800Mhz clocks. It won't go higher even when I lover the memclock to its original point.

EDIT: Rebooting returned everything to normal but I still want to know how this happens and how to avoid it.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u try, "Settings" for AfterBurner, and enable "Unlock core voltage"?
> 
> Max Power limit is proprietary. Mine only goes up to 102.
> 
> GL


Thanks for help!







I found a perfect solution to my problem: Gigabyte OC Scanner II, it has been updated to support 700-series also. With it I was able to raise my volts to 1.2, now testing it with FurMark and without errors 1.2 V / 1319MHz, so I'm very happy with that, 'cause I started from 1149.7. Memory not clocked yet, and I'm starting to get headache from FurMark, so I think I've done enough overclocking for tonight (In Finland it's 11.30 pm)









Edit: ofcourse it's Gigabyte OC Guru II, not OC scanner...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Then there's Plenty of time to exchange it and get TWO Hawks.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Then there's Plenty of time to exchange it and get TWO Hawks.


True


----------



## Sleetz

Now the previous overclock won't work with the added voltage. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? I assume that my OC wasn't stable in the first place, but I just had a lucky smooth Valley run. Now it blackens for a bit and then skips parts. Don't understand that... Perhaps a smaller, modest OC would be the best.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please help. Put on Kombustor and set my memclock even higher. When I got back 3 minutes after card was at around 0.8v with lousy 500/800Mhz clocks. It won't go higher even when I lover the memclock to its original point.
> 
> EDIT: Rebooting returned everything to normal but I still want to know how this happens and how to avoid it.


so, u have learned to not walk away, aye? (jk)









until u have one or more tried and true, truly stable OC speeds u should closely monitor ur PC. If u need to walk away before that, use Profiles to Save settings so u can quickly and conveniently switch between stable and OCed clock speeds.

the problem(s) u encountered, that went away after a restart, could/ can also be remedied by using the Reset button in AB or watever OC program ur using.









GL


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> so, u have learned to not walk away, aye? (jk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until u have one or more tried and true, truly stable OC speeds u should closely monitor ur PC. If u need to walk away before that, use Profiles to Save settings so u can quickly and conveniently switch between stable and OCed clock speeds.
> 
> the problem(s) u encountered, that went away after a restart, could/ can also be remedied by using the Reset button in AB or watever OC program ur using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Hahah, yes. I have figured out what it was. Highest I can go with my memory clock is 1900Mhz. 1925Mhz caused artifacts. This reset the drivers and probably caused the down clock until I restarted the PC. The thing is, I am pretty sure 1250/1900 is the highest OC I can go (still haven't fully tested), because even with added Voltage, anything 1250+ crashed Valley. I think this puts me on the mediocre side of 760 overclocks, which I am definitely not unhappy with. What do you suggest I use to fully test my overclock?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Now the previous overclock won't work with the added voltage. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? I assume that my OC wasn't stable in the first place, but I just had a lucky smooth Valley run. Now it blackens for a bit and then skips parts. Don't understand that... Perhaps a smaller, modest OC would be the best.


it should be simple to start diagnosing ur prob. but 1st, to better help ppl help u, add ur PC Specs to ur Signature, plz.









and in the meantime, read about and rule out File corruption HERE (post #2625). Determine whether or not the Valley benchmark is at fault; see if Valley is fine at stock speeds AND be sure it runs AOK and moderate OC speeds; and also as u incrementally increase ur OC speeds and run Valley.

Plus, see/ determine if Valley consistently fails. (U may need to uninstall and re-install Valley.)

Post #2625 also has a helpful contingency plan or two and should give incite into forming thought processes necessary to overcome problems OCing.

GL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Hahah, yes. I have figured out what it was. Highest I can go with my memory clock is 1900Mhz. 1925Mhz caused artifacts. This reset the drivers and probably caused the down clock until I restarted the PC. The thing is, I am pretty sure 1250/1900 is the highest OC I can go (still haven't fully tested), because even with added Voltage, anything 1250+ crashed Valley. I think this puts me on the mediocre side of 760 overclocks, which I am definitely not unhappy with. What do you suggest I use to fully test my overclock?


Add ur Specs to ur Signature, plz.

wat are ur card's stock speeds?

to make it simple, tell me wat speeds based on like *My Max Speeds*:

Volts: +12mV
GPU: +120MHz (Edit: 1205 MHz)
Mem: +740MHz (Edit: 6748 MHz)

*My Most Stable Speeds* (stable enough to walk away from my PC let alone have automatically loaded and Run 24/7







):

Volts: +12mV
GPU: +104MHz (Edit: 1189 MHz)
Mem: +700MHz (Edit: 6708 MHz)
ty
Are those close to wat ur getting, Sleetz?










Edit: oops! i forgot *My Stock Speeds*:

GPU: 1085 MHz
Mem: 6008 MHz (effective)


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it should be simple to start diagnosing ur prob. but 1st, to better help ppl help u, add ur PC Specs to ur Signature, plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in the meantime, read about and rule out File corruption HERE (post #2625). Determine whether or not the Valley benchmark is at fault; see if Valley is fine at stock speeds AND be sure it runs AOK and moderate OC speeds; and also as u incrementally increase ur OC speeds and run Valley.
> 
> Plus, see/ determine if Valley consistently fails. (U may need to uninstall and re-install Valley.)
> 
> Post #2625 also has a helpful contingency plan or two and should give incite into forming thought processes necessary to overcome problems OCing.
> 
> GL


Done. I am sure Valley is not at fault as I made a few smooth runs with my maximum OC. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Add ur Specs to ur Signature, plz.
> 
> wat are ur card's stock speeds?
> 
> to make it simple, tell me wat speeds based on like *My Max Speeds*:
> 
> Volts: +12mV
> GPU: +120MHz
> Mem: +740MHz
> 
> *My Most Stable Speeds* (stable enough to walk away from my PC let alone have automatically loaded and Run 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> Volts: +12mV
> GPU: +104MHz
> Mem: +700MHz
> 
> ty
> Are those close to wat ur getting, Sleetz?


Okay, I'm getting some weird results over here...

HAWK's Stock: 1111 core / 1502 mem
My OC: 1254 core / 1875 mem

And this is fine, however GPU-Z seems to tell me that my stock clocks are the same as a normal 760's stock clocks. This didn't happen up to now... I don't know what to make of it. GPU-Z won't even read the overclock from AB. Will reboot and report.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Okay, I'm getting some weird results over here...
> 
> HAWK's Stock: 1111 core / 1502 mem
> My OC: 1254 core / 1875 mem
> 
> And this is fine, however GPU-Z seems to tell me that my stock clocks are the same as a normal 760's stock clocks. This didn't happen up to now... I don't know what to make of it. GPU-Z won't even read the overclock from AB. Will reboot and report.


are u using profiles in Afterburner?

did u hit Apply after loading a profile?

Edit: even after hitting Apply in AB, it can take a few seconds to register properly in GPU-Z.


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> are u using profiles in Afterburner?
> 
> did u hit Apply after loading a profile?


Yes. I changed the bios mode to standard from LN2 and now GPU-Z reads everything nicely.


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> And this is fine, however GPU-Z seems to tell me that my stock clocks are the same as a normal 760's stock clocks..


Stock clocks on LN2 BIOS are 980/1502, if that's what your referring to.


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btcpro*
> 
> Stock clocks on LN2 BIOS are 980/1502, if that's what your referring to.


Ah, didn't know... Thanks for the info.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> I set my HAWK card to LN2 mode, but in MSI Afterburner, I still cannot configure power draw to 185%. Why is this? My max is 11%?
> 
> Another question: My card at load seems to have a need to keep the temperature at 60C, nothing more. I know more temperature on this card wouldn't hurt it and that this temperature probably keeps the GPU BOOST 2.0 from unraveling its full potential. How do I go around it? Prioritizing temps in afterburner doesn't do the trick.


Hawk is the best 760 on the market for o/clockers and gamers . If your new to this stick with the standard bios . Which I believe is the best one to use on air 24/7 . Set the power level as priority over temp . My one reads 111% and I can overclock to 1400Mhz and 1000Mhz on the memory









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> So, I have a MSI GTX 760 Gaming, I am looking into getting a second for SLI. Would it be worth it to get a HAWK?


Yep . Take the other one back and swap it for one as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> new here posting from my phone. I bought a 760 hawk and it won't oc the slightest. it crashes within 10 seconds of launching a benchmark. i notice my power slider maxes at 111% while some people on here get way past that. even a boost of 25core crashes my drivers. I've tried boosting core v and nothing.. feels almost like I'm hitting some failsafe stopping the card.. I tried ln2 briefly didn't help


Screenshot with some details........?
I can not read your mind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Is flashing the BIOS safe (and how do I do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ? I've seen overclocking sites mentioning 185% power draw maximum just by switching to LN2 mode. If there needs to be flashing involved, can I be sure that 185% power draw will not hurt my card?


Use the standard bios and windup all sliders in ABurner and if you run a msi hawk you can do the AB soft mod and unlock 1.3v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it has been like t his since they invented the SLI configuration.


Otherwise it wouldn't be sli .......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Then there's Plenty of time to exchange it and get TWO Hawks.


This


----------



## MattGordon

Now I just have to go back to Florida to enjoy my new goodies and my 760 again.

Microcenter managed to charge me an extra $30 than the price advertised on the site, but CS was quick and friendly.

Just a heads up, some mobos and cpu combos aren't advertised on Microcenter's site, but once you pair the two in the cart you sometimes get a discount (is that normal?). $345 for a MPower and 4670K is a damn nice deal. The worker I talked to was confused and shocked about that price.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to go back to Florida to enjoy my new goodies and my 760 again.
> 
> Microcenter managed to charge me an extra $30 than the price advertised on the site, but CS was quick and friendly.
> 
> Just a heads up, some mobos and cpu combos aren't advertised on Microcenter's site, but once you pair the two in the cart you sometimes get a discount (is that normal?). $345 for a MPower and 4670K is a damn nice deal. The worker I talked to was confused and shocked about that price.


Wow! I am too. That's what I paid for my mobo/CPU combo on newegg. There's no microcenter near me. This was also almost a month ago too.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Got a question guys (Ikr, shocking lol). I have the 3.0.0 beta 15 of AB. It had all the CPU temps, core usage, and GPU temps and everything monitoring wise. I had AB, Real Temp, and GPU-Z all open at once. They all registered the same as far as usage as temps and whatnot. Since AB has all this info already, do I really have to have all 3 running at the same time? I heard that these programs may cause some discrepancies in readings when using at the same time. And will having only 1 program open improve my benchmarks? When I benched, I had all 3 open, as well as Firefox with couple tabs open.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Wow! I am too. That's what I paid for my mobo/CPU combo on newegg. There's no microcenter near me. This was also almost a month ago too.


Yeah, none near me too. At least microcenter will be waiting every year when I head to Georga for the yearly apple festival.


----------



## drshtew

So update on my problem.

So I'm home now and looking around at stuff. I have both my hawks in SLI right now, AB is reading 1.112v GPU1 and 1.125v GPU2 (Why are they different?)

Does anyone have the link to the unlocked bios? I downloaded the Rbby258 tool to force voltage but it's not much use, I'm still capping at +12mv.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Got a question guys (Ikr, shocking lol). I have the 3.0.0 beta 15 of AB. It had all the CPU temps, core usage, and GPU temps and everything monitoring wise. I had AB, Real Temp, and GPU-Z all open at once. They all registered the same as far as usage as temps and whatnot. Since AB has all this info already, do I really have to have all 3 running at the same time? I heard that these programs may cause some discrepancies in readings when using at the same time. And will having only 1 program open improve my benchmarks? When I benched, I had all 3 open, as well as Firefox with couple tabs open.


i had terible experiences with FireFox running while trying to get the highest Vally score i could. But maybe it was just my PC. So i started never running FF when trying to Max OC my Vid Card.

And i actually had so much trouble with GPU-Z i stopped using it when my PC starts. i only open it occasionally. But it too, could have been just my PC.

As far as multiple Monitoring utilities, i stay away from running any app that doesn't need to be running. But i started with Windows 3.1 and 95/98, and it's old habit.









For Vid Card and CPU monitoring, u want to basically always know the Max Temps reached after starting the PC; if ur like me and u only let ur PC sleep/ wake and rarely restart; u also want to know Max Temps for the entire day. If u do restart everyday, u want to know the max temps for the current session.Plus, u should always know wat the Max Temps while running a single App one time (like for example, Vally).

So wat i do is, Start automatically with Windows: GPU Shark, HW Monitor, and AB. (I detach the AB Monitor and make GPU Tempertature show at the top and re-size it to a very small window so that only the GPU Temperature shows.)

Then, with GPU Shark, HWMonitor and AB monitor always running, i can easily right click on the AB Monitor at anytime and select "Clear History". That resets Max GPU Temp reading. But, the Max Temp in GPU Shark and HWMonitor remain the same. Then if i want to reset the Max in GPU Shark only, I'll still have the two Max Temps in AB Monitor and HWMonitor.

Basically, HWMonitor is my never re-set monitor. And HWMonitor gives me Max Temps for GPU and CPU for the entire time since the last time i restarted my PC. And GPU Shark and AB Monitor are used to register Max temps temporarily or for individual running(s) of applications or a series of running one or more application. That way i can tel Max temps for any time period and still know Max for the day.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> So update on my problem.
> 
> So I'm home now and looking around at stuff. I have both my hawks in SLI right now, AB is reading 1.112v GPU1 and 1.125v GPU2 (Why are they different?)
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the unlocked bios? I downloaded the Rbby258 tool to force voltage but it's not much use, I'm still capping at +12mv.


i asked that same question followed by several ***'s when 1st ran SLI with GTX 760.

It IS totally normal. No worries...








It is all just a GPU Boost 2.0 related thingy and NP, watsoever.


----------



## drshtew

Alright, still curious as to why I can't adjust my voltage.. at all. Why does AB even include a voltage slider if it doesn't actually do anything.. so ridiculous T_T


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> So update on my problem.
> 
> So I'm home now and looking around at stuff. I have both my hawks in SLI right now, AB is reading 1.112v GPU1 and 1.125v GPU2 (Why are they different?)
> 
> Does anyone have the link to the unlocked bios? I downloaded the Rbby258 tool to force voltage but it's not much use, I'm still capping at +12mv.


You need to edit afterburner cfg files for the rbby tool to unlock voltage . All cards don't run exactly the same hence the diff readings . Your cards should be running 1.212v under load . Have you ticked all the boxes in ABurner general tab in settings ? You really should learn how to read and use the cards *before* you start soft modds to AB



Tick the top box too so both cards can be adjusted as one


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i had terible experiences with FireFox running while trying to get the highest Vally score i could. But maybe it was just my PC. So i started never running FF when trying to Max OC my Vid Card.
> 
> And i actually had so much trouble with GPU-Z i stopped using it when my PC starts. i only open it occasionally. But it too, could have been just my PC.
> 
> As far as multiple Monitoring utilities, i stay away from running any app that doesn't need to be running. But i started with Windows 3.1 and 95/98, and it's old habit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Vid Card and CPU monitoring, u want to basically always know the Max Temps reached after starting the PC; if ur like me and u only let ur PC sleep/ wake and rarely restart; u also want to know Max Temps for the entire day. If u do restart everyday, u want to know the max temps for the current session.Plus, u should always know wat the Max Temps while running a single App one time (like for example, Vally).
> 
> So wat i do is, Start automatically with Windows: GPU Shark, HW Monitor, and AB. (I detach the AB Monitor and make GPU Tempertature show at the top and re-size it to a very small window so that only the GPU Temperature shows.)
> 
> Then, with GPU Shark, HWMonitor and AB monitor always running, i can easily right click on the AB Monitor at anytime and select "Clear History". That resets Max GPU Temp reading. But, the Max Temp in GPU Shark and HWMonitor remain the same. Then if i want to reset the Max in GPU Shark only, I'll still have the two Max Temps in AB Monitor and HWMonitor.
> 
> Basically, HWMonitor is my never re-set monitor. And HWMonitor gives me Max Temps for GPU and CPU for the entire time since the last time i restarted my PC. And GPU Shark and AB Monitor are used to register Max temps temporarily or for individual running(s) of applications or a series of running one or more application. That way i can tel Max temps for any time period and still know Max for the day.


Thanks for the input. I'll have to check GPU shark out. I was told that hwmonitor leaves a lot of unneeded crap and workload on the pc. This pc I have been turning off more.. Almost daily. My last rig stayed on nearly it's whole life. (I'm sure I mentioned earlier, she still ticks and very well







). So I'd say she's about 7.5 years old and has been on about 7 of those years. Although, haven't turned it on since I got my new rig going lol. Not sure if I want to leave this one on all the time, considering the overclocking that will be implemented.


----------



## drshtew

Thanks for the reply Home, yes all boxes were already ticked except force constant voltage cause from what I sort of understood, it didn't matter to me.

Both cards ARE running at 12.12v under load now, I just went back to LN2 which did the trick (blows my mind that you can't adjust 12mv core in standard bios).

Even with the new voltage (+12mv) im crashing at 1140core clock in unigine heaven.

Just completed unigine valley at 1133/1803 though. What is a normal amount of voltage increase on your memory? (I just threw a random number in, seems stable but I have no clue what I'm doing).

-EDIT- Still crashing in unigine heaven @ 1133/1803..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

+110 on core and +600 on the mem
My MV slider is at 1300 ( 1.3v ) cause ive done the AB soft mod

Is SLI turned on in NV Control Panel ?

I don't know what you are doing but crashing at 1140mhz ! You've borked up something there . Is AB a fresh install by any chance if not reinstall AB and tick all the boxes


----------



## drshtew

Yes SLI is enabled, reading SLI in control panel and gpu-z.

Soft mod still isn't enabled for me, I'm having trouble following the last part of the guide.

I ran cmd prompt got the 41 thing, then it says to insert that [settings] thing into your VD cfg..

Well I have 4 configs.. not sure if im supposed to copy and paste this into all of them? o.o


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I ran cmd prompt got the 41 thing, then it says to insert that [settings] thing into your VD cfg..
> 
> Well I have 4 configs.. not sure if im supposed to copy and paste this into all of them? o.o


Easiest thing to do is delete them all, open afterburner, close afterburner, execute the command again and then go and paste the settings in the new settings file (there should be only one).


----------



## drshtew

there's two (im assuming sli) but where do you paste that stuff?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> there's two (im assuming sli) but where do you paste that stuff?


In both


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

I finally got time to play with my GPU *Asus GTX 760 - DC2OC-2GB5*
I followed the guide on page 1 and here is what i got.
Using AB beta 15. My asus card has max *+12mV* and power target of *105%* the max rpm on the fan at 100% is *~3500rpm*.

Stock:
GPU (MHz): 1006
Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
Voltage (mV): +0
Power Limit (%): 100

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): 1006 + *130* = 1130
Mem (MHz): 6008 + *600* = 6608
Voltage (mV): *+0*
Power Limit (%): *105* which is the max i can set.

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): 1006 + *130* = 1130
Mem (MHz): 6008 + *600* = 6608
Voltage (mV): *+12*
Power Limit (%): *105*


Spoiler: Original



On stock the max boost is 1124 with max temp on 78C (37C idle) with ~90% TPD
With +0mV I manage to get 1241mhz on the core with +130 with max temp of 80C with ~96% TPD
With +12mV I manage to get 1254mhz on the core with +130 with max temp of 82C with 105% TPD which is the max i can set.



At +152 everything was unstable even with +12mV added.
I got some strange things.
When i added the 12mV the clock and the voltage jumped a lot from 1241 - 1254mhz and 1.1870V - 1,2120V.

I also didn't catch what the RefCap in GPU-z was about.
from *+0* to *+78* it showed only VRel (limited by reliability voltage)
at *+91* it showed VRel + VOp (Limited by operation voltage)
after that from *91* to *117* only showed VRel
and from *130-152* it started to show everything Pwr, Thrm, VRel and VOp
I know what Pwr, Thrm means but i don't understand the VRel and VOp
I would love if someone could tell some information about it.









So i manage to get stable *+130 (1241mhz)* on the card on furmark so it was time for the memory.
At *+600* it was stable but at *+650* got artifacts. I lowed it to *550* to be sure it wont crash me while in game.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ha5hz/
My ASIC is 72.2%
 

i will keep the V+0 because it doesn't make my card more stable with +12 and i get lower temps.
I wanted to try the vBios-es but i have a p67 board and i can\t use my gpu in the cpu incase if i do something wrong or something goes wrong.
I can upload my bios if needed.

Later today i will see what can i get with Heaven bench and if thoes clocks are stable there.

I learned a lot from this thead and this forum. Thanks for everything guys







Though i don't write a lot.

EDIT: the whole post was edited. Hope is more readable now








Thanks Bee Dee 3 Dee


----------



## moccor

Didn't get around to troubleshooting the screen tearing yet but I have a question regarding overclocking them memory. In the many reviews done for the GTX 760s, overclocking the memory seems to do next to nothing. maybe like +0.5 FPS for +800Mem Clock? Did any of yous notice any performance gains while gaming with the memory overclocked?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quick question that might have been answered before.....

If i sli ...my current card does 1294 core without the .12v and +250mem easy.... if i buy a second card will it OC to the first card on the setup or to the lowest common denominator?

im honestly debating if doing SLI or just getting a 780 (leaning towards SLI) problem is the wife dosnt want a heat furnace on the room! but who cares about what she want









will i see temperature rises ? or will temps be lower since its using two cards to power?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> I finally got time to play with my GPU
> I followed the guide on page 1 and here is what i got.
> Using AB beta 15. My asus card has max +12mV and power target of 105% the max rpm on the fan at 100% is ~3500.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On stock the max boost is 1124 with max temp on 78C (37C idle) with ~90% TPD
> With +0mV I manage to get 1241mhz on the core with +130 with max temp of 80C with ~96% TPD
> With +12mV I manage to get 1254mhz on the core with +130 with max temp of 82C with 105% TPD which is the max i can set.
> At +152 everything was unstable even with +12mV added.
> I got some strange things.
> When i added the 12mV the clock and the voltage jumped a lot from 1241 - 1254mhz and 1.1870V - 1,2120V.
> 
> I also didn't catch what the RefCap in GPU-z was about.
> from +0 to +78 it showed only VRel (limited by reliability voltage)
> at +91 it showed VRel + VOp (Limited by operation voltage)
> after that from 91 to 117 only showed VRel
> and from 130-152 it started to show everything Pwr, Thrm, VRel and VOp
> I know what Pwr, Thrm means but i don't understand the VRel and VOp
> I would love if someone could tell some information about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i manage to get stable +130 (1241) on the card on furmark so it was time for the memory.
> At +600 it was stable but at +650 got artifacts. I lowed it to 550 to be sure it wont crash me while in game.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ha5hz/
> 
> 
> i will keep the V +0 because it doesn't make my card more stable with +12 and i get lower temps.
> I wanted to try the vBios-es but i have a p67 board and i can\t use my gpu in the cpu incase if i do something wrong or something goes wrong.
> I can upload my bios if needed.
> 
> Later today i will see what can i get with Heaven bench and if thoes clocks are stable there.
> 
> I learned a lot from this thead and this forum. Thanks for everything guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i don't write a lot.


Cool.









With all that info, i was wondering if u would u plz help me with a GPU OC template, Quetzalcoalt? (all suggestions welcome.







)

the goal is to have a way for ppl to see all pertinent info quickly. i'm starting it out as simple as can possibly be. It only has Stock and Stable OC data for now. But eventually, i'll add "Max OC Completed Valley" data, and/ or watever.









Wat i have so far is this blank template: (see filled in one in my sig.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)

NE Link: _____________

Stock:
GPU (MHz): ____
Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
Voltage (mV): +__
Power Limit (%): ___



and if i fill in ur data, Quetzalcoalt:
(*NOTE: i had to guess a Model Number. but isn't it the wrong model number for ur card?*)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GTX 760: *Asus GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5*

NE Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775

Stock:
GPU (MHz): 1006
Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): 1006*+130*=1130
Mem (MHz): 6008*+600*=6608
Voltage (mV): *+12*
Power Limit (%): *105*



wat u think so far? Thanks









i added Bold Text for the most pertinent info, because without it in bold the template, it doesn't fulfill the goal i set ("...for ppl to see all pertinent info quickly"). and with the pertinent info in bold ppl can more easily scan several member's templates and ascertain good, average, and high results based on Model, Stock speeds and OCed over stock.

all the incite in ur post made me realize there's more potentials for such a template than i'd been thinking. so ty!







i'd already thought of making the template a while back, but only started on it yesterday.

bbn 3 hours.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that info, i was wondering if u would u plz help me with a GPU OC template, Quetzalcoalt? (all suggestions welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> the goal is to have a way for ppl to see all pertinent info quickly. i'm starting it out as simple as can possibly be. It only has Stock and Stable OC data for now. But eventually, i'll add "Max OC Completed Valley" data, and/ or watever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat i have so far is this blank template: (see filled in one in my sig.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)
> 
> NE Link: _____________
> 
> Stock:
> GPU (MHz): ____
> Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)
> 
> OC (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
> Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
> Voltage (mV): +__
> Power Limit (%): ___
> 
> 
> 
> and if i fill in ur data, Quetzalcoalt:
> (*NOTE: i had to guess a Model Number. but isn't it the wrong model number for ur card?*)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 760: *Asus GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5*
> 
> NE Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121775
> 
> Stock:
> GPU (MHz): 1006
> Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
> 
> OC (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): 1006*+130*=1130
> Mem (MHz): 6008*+600*=6608
> Voltage (mV): *+12*
> Power Limit (%): *105*
> 
> 
> 
> wat u think so far? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i added Bold Text for the most pertinent info, because without it in bold the template, it doesn't fulfill the goal i set ("...for ppl to see all pertinent info quickly"). and with the pertinent info in bold ppl can more easily scan several member's templates and ascertain good, average, and high results based on Model, Stock speeds and OCed over stock.
> 
> all the incite in ur post made me realize there's more potentials for such a template than i'd been thinking. so ty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd already thought of making the template a while back, but only started on it yesterday.
> 
> bbn 3 hours.


Didn't think of that, i will EDIT my post with that template in a minute. It really makes the reading easier.
Sorry if i used the "warning spoiler" wrong


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quick question that might have been answered before.....
> 
> If i sli ...my current card does 1294 core without the .12v and +250mem easy.... if i buy a second card will it OC to the first card on the setup or to the lowest common denominator?
> 
> im honestly debating if doing SLI or just getting a 780 (leaning towards SLI) problem is the wife dosnt want a heat furnace on the room! but who cares about what she want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will i see temperature rises ? or will temps be lower since its using two cards to power?


When you set the clock speeds in Afterburner, you can have those settings applied to both cards.


----------



## delavan

Need quick answer PLZ, I'll obviously SLI

Choice between:

2 x cheapest GTX760 i can find (MSI gaming or EVGA ACX 2GB) = $538

2 x MSI HAWK = $578

2 x EVGA ACX 4GB = $599+ free ground shipping

1920 x 1200, 60 Hz, V-sync BATTLEFIELD 4


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quetzalcoalt*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Didn't think of that, i will EDIT my post with that template in a minute. It really makes the reading easier.
> Sorry if i used the "warning spoiler" wrong


cool. looks nice. tanks!









can u add ASUS and Model number? (And put those in bold too.)

was the model number i used correct?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Didn't get around to troubleshooting the screen tearing yet but I have a question regarding overclocking them memory. In the many reviews done for the GTX 760s, overclocking the memory seems to do next to nothing. maybe like +0.5 FPS for +800Mem Clock? Did any of yous notice any performance gains while gaming with the memory overclocked?


With GTX 760, GPU OCing does helps a lot. But so does Memory OCed, if not even more.

i've read over 100 GTX 760 reviews and many of them didn't hardly get around to OCing the Memory.

So maybe u read a conclusion from a review that didn't OC the Memory very far. and they concluded it didn't matter. When in actuality, once u start getting the Memory +500MHz and more, there is a very noticeable improvement in benchmarks and games.

Oh, wait a minuet... i bet u may have analyzed something like the new Hitman game. It and several other games that appear in GTX 760 reviews, have a Locked FPS. So if u look at test results from a game with a Locked FPS, the results are extremely misleading.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Need quick answer PLZ, I'll obviously SLI
> 
> Choice between:
> 
> 2 x cheapest GTX760 i can find (MSI gaming or EVGA ACX 2GB) = $538
> 
> 2 x MSI HAWK = $578
> 
> 2 x EVGA ACX 4GB = $599+ free ground shipping
> 
> 1920 x 1200, 60 Hz, V-sync BATTLEFIELD 4


*2 x MSI HAWK = $578*

Reasons? quiet, almost guaranteed daily oc potentials of 1320/1800Mhz++ (like a gtx770 game performance moreless) for same price. 4gb sounds too much for your screen and gpu 256bit bus.
Any thoughts to get the amd 280x instead? Newer model, 15% more performance than stock gtx760, 3gb ram and [email protected]tiger.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quick question that might have been answered before.....
> 
> If i sli ...my current card does 1294 core without the .12v and +250mem easy.... if i buy a second card will it OC to the first card on the setup or to the lowest common denominator?
> 
> im honestly debating if doing SLI or just getting a 780 (leaning towards SLI) problem is the wife dosnt want a heat furnace on the room! but who cares about what she want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will i see temperature rises ? or will temps be lower since its using two cards to power?


and in addition to blaze2210's advice, SLI doesn't even need to be OCed for games. Because when u go SLI with GTX 760, ur FPS in Games beats a GTX 780 and Titan.

Oh no they don't!
Oh yes they do!

Oh NO they DON'T!
Oh YES they DO!

Oh NO THEY DON'T!
Oh YES THEY DO!










Just read the proof:

Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?

k so they do.








OH YES THEY DO!

















But don't forget the price wars that just started and the newly released nVida cards. (be wise. and maybe exchange. and buy more. haggle man!







)

And any Micro stutter arguments are moot. it's easily resolved with FXAA and Adaptive V-sync. search my past posts for explanations of both and or Google it. Before Adaptive V-sync it was arguable. I've played all the big games (minus the new Bio Shock) the past two months and many older ones, and no micro stutter with Adaptive V-sync and FXAA.

GL


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> *2 x MSI HAWK = $578*
> 
> Reasons? quiet, almost guaranteed daily oc potentials of 1320/1800Mhz++ (like a gtx770 game performance moreless) for same price. 4gb sounds too much for your screen and gpu 256bit bus.
> Any thoughts to get the amd 280x instead? Newer model, 15% more performance than stock gtx760, 3gb ram and [email protected]tiger.


I'm just very skeptical of the AMD cards. If I consider an AMD product, it will be R9-290/290X, nothing of the 7970/R9-280x variety (I don't doubt they give a good perf/price ratio tho)...

I had a very nice HD5870 refence at launch, and it's tesselation performance was lacking and by the time DX11 was mainstream, the card was outdated...hopefully same stuff doesn't happen to R9-290 users


----------



## melodystyle2003

I did had some amd gpu's and came back to nvidia to relax. Dont know how their new products/drivers will be, always positive thoughts so our gaming experience to be improved and be better.
If you consider 290/x line then you go into gtx770/780 price territory.
For the money you are going to spend, 2xgtx760 hawk are great. 280x x 2 will be faster and bit pricier (with the hope that pci-e cf will not suffer from stuttering). Tbh despite math charts, actual differences in game would be minimal. But, this was the main reason i put into our talk the amd, the bf4 would be better on amd and even better perhaps with the mandle api.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> and in addition to blaze2210's advice, SLI doesn't even need to be OCed for games. Because when u go SLI with GTX 760, ur FPS in Games beats a GTX 780 and Titan.
> 
> Oh no they don't!
> Oh yes they do!
> 
> Oh NO they DON'T!
> Oh YES they DO!
> 
> Oh NO THEY DON'T!
> Oh YES THEY DO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read the proof:
> 
> Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?
> 
> GL


Well said!! With my SLI'd Gaming Edition 760's, I mainly overclock them for benching then put them back to stock for gaming - with completely maxed out settings on everything I play (Far Cry 3, Arkham City, Crysis 3, Saints Row 4, Max Payne 3, Battlefield 3, etc).

Since a lot of people seem to use "Battlefield 3 on maxed out settings" as a base point for comparison: With one of these cards, I was getting 75-90fps....With SLI, I get 120+ no problem....


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well said!! With my SLI'd Gaming Edition 760's, I mainly overclock them for benching then put them back to stock for gaming - with completely maxed out settings on everything I play (Far Cry 3, Arkham City, Crysis 3, Saints Row 4, Max Payne 3, Battlefield 3, etc).
> 
> Since a lot of people seem to use "Battlefield 3 on maxed out settings" as a base point for comparison: With one of these cards, I was getting 75-90fps....With SLI, I get 120+ no problem....


Repped you both!

i think this will bet he route to take....how is the heat coming out of your case?

im using a CM stormstryker! the thing that worries me the most is the Heat furnace it can turn my room into!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well said!! With my SLI'd Gaming Edition 760's, I mainly overclock them for benching then put them back to stock for gaming - with completely maxed out settings on everything I play (Far Cry 3, Arkham City, Crysis 3, Saints Row 4, Max Payne 3, Battlefield 3, etc).
> 
> Since a lot of people seem to use "Battlefield 3 on maxed out settings" as a base point for comparison: With one of these cards, I was getting 75-90fps....With SLI, I get 120+ no problem....


i got back around to Max Payne 3 yesterday. LUV IT NOW!









when i 1st got 2-way SLI GTX 760, i wanted to max out memory in Max Payne 3 with AA. and i couldn't because the game lagged like hek.

But yesterday i couldn't believe the performance with traditional AA off and In-Game FXAA On. it was all pure constant non-stop 60 FPS BLISS!!!! and practically zero stair-step effect. AA was as perfect as 8xAA!









But, i noticed something new in Max Payne 3 that may get overlooked for the sake of game play enjoyment:

in addition to disabling the dumb lock-on aiming or watever they call it, i noticed some stupid azz thing called, TARGET SLOWDOWN; "Aiming Slows When Close To Enemy Targets for More Control". and i disabled that faster than u pull a CS Desert Eagle trigger. i was like c'mon man ***!

And sure enough (with TARGET SLOWDOWN disabled) the game plays and feels like the good old Mad Max.









REAL SPOILER ALERT!!!
REAL SPOILER ALERT!!!
REAL SPOILER ALERT!!!
________________________
________________________
________________________


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i just got back to NYC for the 1st time. and idk if i ever enjoy anything more in a vid agame as much as the surprise of being back in NYC in Max Payne 3. Well, maybe the end of Crysis 3 two days ago i finished it.it was just as good a surprise.









i have to re-master the Max Payne effects as well as i knew them in the original games. Before yesterday i wasn't happy with Max Payne 3. But now I LUV IT! And idk wat the Golden Gun stuff is but THAT sounds awesome too.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Repped you both!
> 
> i think this will bet he route to take....how is the heat coming out of your case?
> 
> im using a CM stormstryker! the thing that worries me the most is the Heat furnace it can turn my room into!


My case actually doesn't get very hot. I have a total of 9 fans (including the 4 on my H100i) - 4 are intake, the 4 on the H100i are exhaust, and the 1 in the back is exhaust. I'm using the Rosewill Patriot case.

As far as my 760's go, I have never even seen them get near 70*C - even while overclocking. I think 63*C is the highest that I saw my top card get to, and the bottom one was at like 59*C....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Repped you both!
> 
> i think this will bet he route to take....how is the heat coming out of your case?
> 
> im using a CM stormstryker! the thing that worries me the most is the Heat furnace it can turn my room into!


Tanks!









have u monitored in addition to ur new GTX 760 temps, ur MOBO temps, closely?

that MOBO looks sweet! the PCI-E slots are plenty far apart enough and the South-bridge HS looks very good too. imo the six fans the gigabyte GTX 760 SLI bring can only help.


----------



## drshtew

So I got the soft mod working in msi AB.. curious as to what the numbers represent. I can slide from auto to +1300 core.. I'm guessing +1300 is equal to 1.3v?

Whats a good starting point?


----------



## drshtew

I'm also noticing that even when the voltage is pushed to 1.24v it reads in AB as 1.224 (16mv difference) and is pretty consistantly out when I raise or lower mv.

Anywhom, still crashing fairly quickly in heaven with current settings at 1.24v @ 1180/1800.


----------



## Quetzalcoalt

Bee Dee 3 Dee i wrote the name and the model number. And yes you guesed it right


----------



## drshtew

Seems like 1.3v is a mysterious magical number, as soon as I went there my clocks became stable through valley/heaven at 1220!

I think my case will need to be upgraded though (antec 900) if I want to run these oc'd as a normal setup.. I broke 72celsius on bottom card with 85% fan speed.

Does anyone know what the wattage will be like going from stock oc to this 10% improvement?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> So I got the soft mod working in msi AB.. curious as to what the numbers represent. I can slide from auto to +1300 core.. I'm guessing +1300 is equal to 1.3v?
> 
> Whats a good starting point?


How did you manage to get that working, and what version of the 760 are you using? I tried for a couple hours last night to get that working, but nothing worked out....


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> How did you manage to get that working, and what version of the 760 are you using? I tried for a couple hours last night to get that working, but nothing worked out....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> new here posting from my phone. I bought a 760 hawk and it won't oc the slightest.


----------



## drshtew

Just takes a bit of time and research! Most of the resources are in this thread and some are found in the TITAN owners thread.

Follow skyn3ts softmod guide on unlocking msi AB voltage. Not sure if you need a hawk LN2 bios or not. (You can unlock the 1.3v without the LN2 bios but it might not accept the values when you enter them, or at least that was the case for me when trying to boost voltage in regular bios mode).

As for the second part of his guide when you have to paste the settings into your cfg files it took me forever to decipher his english.. you have to paste them under [Settings].
So after you save it looks like

[Settings]
CaptureDefaults=0
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

You'll understand when you get there.

I was only able to squeeze an extra 100 ish core clock out stable at 1.3v

Here is the link to the softmod http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


----------



## 7words

I think he's running 760 *Gaming*, in which case his voltage is hardware locked.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> I think he's running 760 *Gaming*, in which case his voltage is hardware locked.


CRAP!!! That's not what i want to hear!! Hehehehe....Oh, well....Looks like I'll be going back to tweaking my CPU then....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

After reading the last few pages I'm now interested in SLI and I'm thinking of saving some of my laptop money to get the other 760...hjmm


----------



## drshtew

Here's my 3d mark firestrike score @ 1.3v 1200/1800
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1015246

My CPU is bottlenecking me pretty hard and it crashes physx tests after 4.2ghz... gotta work on my OC for that.
I'm gonna try to run a bit higher memory and core but I don't think I'll get much more out of these cards without further voltage increases


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> Seems like 1.3v is a mysterious magical number, as soon as I went there my clocks became stable through valley/heaven at 1220!
> 
> I think my case will need to be upgraded though (antec 900) if I want to run these oc'd as a normal setup.. I broke 72celsius on bottom card with 85% fan speed.
> 
> Does anyone know what the wattage will be like going from stock oc to this 10% improvement?


Dude glad you worked how to do the softmod but you should be running your clocks @ 1320 / 3600 those volts








Please post a screenshot of AB so I can see whats going on here pls


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> After reading the last few pages I'm now interested in SLI and I'm thinking of saving some of my laptop money to get the other 760...hjmm


DO IT!! DO IT NOW!!!







SLI is great - make sure your PSU can handle it before you do it though. Otherwise, you'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> DO IT!! DO IT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is great - make sure your PSU can handle it before you do it though. Otherwise, you'll be pretty disappointed.


LOL,I have a 730w PSU so I'm pretty sure it can handle them,However,because my case has a terrible airflow that might be a problem,but yeah SLI would be so awesome but I only have 1 x16 lane and the other is x8 so I might lose some performance


----------



## [CyGnus]

I can point out a few 850/1000w PSU's that cant handle SLI 760's... Keep in mind the PSU quality is a very important factor...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> LOL,I have a 730w PSU so I'm pretty sure it can handle them,However,because my case has a terrible airflow that might be a problem,but yeah SLI would be so awesome but I only have 1 x16 lane and the other is x8 so I might lose some performance


If you were running a 2011 set up it wouldn't matter cause it runs 40 PCI - e lanes in turn gives x8 just about the same as 16x ( no noticeable difference







)


----------



## drshtew

Here 

Don't really see how you'll tell anything from looking at my msi afterburner settings though.....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> LOL,I have a 730w PSU so I'm pretty sure it can handle them,However,because my case has a terrible airflow that might be a problem,but yeah SLI would be so awesome but I only have 1 x16 lane and the other is x8 so I might lose some performance


Thats what I thought - and was told - before I got my 2nd card. I had a 750w PSU. Needless to say, it didn't work out so well. Just giving you a heads-up: wattage isn't the only important number on a PSU, you also need to take the amps into consideration, along with how much power all of your other components are drawing from the PSU.

With that said, do some research while you're saving the cash for the 2nd card and figure out whether or not your current PSU will be up to the job.

Here's a wattage calculator to help out: Thermaltake Wattage Calculator

EDIT: Also, what CyGnus said - quality of the PSU matters!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I can point out a few 850/1000w PSU's that cant handle SLI 760's... Keep in mind the PSU quality is a very important factor...


Gidday there bloke








Im pretty certain you need at least 70A on da rail (s)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I can point out a few 850/1000w PSU's that cant handle SLI 760's... Keep in mind the PSU quality is a very important factor...


Well if I'm gonna need to upgrade my PSU that will make things harder cause I'll have to upgrade case too to get a decent airflow,BTW is my PSU good quality?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If you were running a 2011 set up it wouldn't matter cause it runs 40 PCI - e lanes in turn gives x8 just about the same as 16x ( no noticeable difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My rig is in my sig,so both will run x8 then,will I see any performance loss?and if so how much?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im pretty certain you need at least 70A on da rail (s)


Where did you see those numbers? My PSU has 54A (+12) and runs SLI great









*ABD EL HAMEED*
I run mine at x8 x8 no noticable performance loss, how many Amps do the +12 line have on your PSU?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Thats what I thought - and was told - before I got my 2nd card. I had a 750w PSU. Needless to say, it didn't work out so well. Just giving you a heads-up: wattage isn't the only important number on a PSU, you also need to take the amps into consideration, along with how much power all of your other components are drawing from the PSU.
> 
> With that said, do some research while you're saving the cash for the 2nd card and figure out whether or not your current PSU will be up to the job.
> 
> Here's a wattage calculator to help out: Thermaltake Wattage Calculator
> 
> EDIT: Also, what CyGnus said - quality of the PSU matters!!


Is the PSU in my sig good?!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Where did you see those numbers? My PSU has 54A (+12) and runs SLI great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ABD EL HAMEED*
> I run mine at x8 x8 no noticable performance loss, how many Amps do the +12 line have on your PSU?


Good then but I don't know how can I check the amps,give me 5 minutes to check the box

Edit:Supports the latest ATX 12V V2.3 & EPS 12V standards
730W of continues output at 35 C
High current & single +12V rail (up to 57A/684W)
Deliver up to 87% efficiency
Flat, low profile cables allow for easy cable routing and increased airflow
That's what it says on the box,thoughts on this?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gidday there bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty certain you need at least 70A on da rail (s)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Where did you see those numbers? My PSU has 54A (+12) and runs SLI great
Click to expand...

Sorry 45 A min and 70 A to be sure


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED with 57A it will run the SLI fine







and it seems a good PSU


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED with 57A it will run the SLI fine


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well if I'm gonna need to upgrade my PSU that will make things harder cause I'll have to upgrade case too to get a decent airflow,BTW is my PSU good quality?
> My rig is in my sig,so both will run x8 then,will I see any performance loss?and if so how much?


No, your PSU only has 56A on the 12v rail. My old one (Thermaltake 750W Smart Power) had 62 and still couldn't run SLI....


----------



## drshtew

wtb response !


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No, your PSU only has 56A on the 12v rail. My old one (Thermaltake 750W Smart Power) had 62 and still couldn't run SLI....










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> wtb response !


Spam?


----------



## [CyGnus]

blaze2210 why? You had enough amps for SLI config, to run extremely overclocked its another issue though


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> blaze2210 why? You had enough amps for SLI config, to run extremely overclocked its another issue though


It wouldn't even run at stock. No overclocking was ever done to it.

Keep in mind that your other components draw Amps and Watts from the PSU also.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> blaze2210 why? You had enough amps for SLI config, to run extremely overclocked its another issue though


Honestly with a setup like that I don't think I'll need to OC at all lol,though I'm considering a HAWK if they ever come here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No, your PSU only has 56A on the 12v rail. My old one (Thermaltake 750W Smart Power) had 62 and still couldn't run SLI....


Mine has 100 A on da rail









http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=321&area=en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Honestly with a setup like that I don't think I'll need to OC at all lol,though I'm considering a HAWK if they ever come here


Now that's a good idea


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It wouldn't even run at stock. No overclocking was ever done to it.
> 
> Keep in mind that your other components draw Amps and Watts from the PSU also.


Interesting....
On a side note:I can't seem to find any HAWKs here maybe there will be by the time I have the money


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mine has 100 A on da rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=321&area=en
> Now that's a good idea


LOL


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mine has 100 A on da rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=321&area=en
> Now that's a good idea


That's one of the PSU's I was thinking about getting. Then, I got impatient and ended up not wanting to wait for shipping - so I got this one:

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/hx-series-power-supply-units/hx-series-hx1050-power-supply-1050-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu.html


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So my PSU has no hope then... :/


----------



## moccor

So I'm attempting overclocking my card a bit using EVGA Precision X. Running Unigine Valley, sometimes it completes the whole tests on Extreme HD and sometimes I get this freeze randomly, then the test pics back up and my minimum FPS will be like 2-5fps. It can finish the benchmark with these settings though, however I just tried 'twice in a row' and during the second instance Unigine crashed. But it just may randomly have that freeze for a couple seconds or it might not. Does anyone know if that is most likely the GPU Clock or the Memory Clock? I think its the GPU Clock.

GPU Clock - 1443 Mhz
Mem Clock - 3804 Mhz
Stock voltage (I can add the .12 with this EVGA ACX 2GB)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's one of the PSU's I was thinking about getting. Then, I got impatient and ended up not wanting to wait for shipping - so I got this one:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/hx-series-power-supply-units/hx-series-hx1050-power-supply-1050-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu.html


87.5 A Chuncky


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So my PSU has no hope then... :/


You can always try it, but it would be good planning to prepare for getting a different PSU. On the bright side, its better to learn this now, then it would be to get the 2nd card and wonder whats going on....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can always try it, but it would be good planning to prepare for getting a different PSU. On the bright side, its better to learn this now, then it would be to get the 2nd card and wonder whats going on....


True,I'll buy the GPU first and if it works perfectly I'll stay with my PSU and if not I'll save for another one


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> So I'm attempting overclocking my card a bit using EVGA Precision X. Running Unigine Valley, sometimes it completes the whole tests on Extreme HD and sometimes I get this freeze randomly, then the test pics back up and my minimum FPS will be like 2-5fps. It can finish the benchmark with these settings though, however I just tried 'twice in a row' and during the second instance Unigine crashed. But it just may randomly have that freeze for a couple seconds or it might not. Does anyone know if that is most likely the GPU Clock or the Memory Clock? I think its the GPU Clock.
> 
> GPU Clock - 1443 Mhz
> Mem Clock - 3804 Mhz
> Stock voltage (I can add the .12 with this EVGA ACX 2GB)


Pffft its either the overclock 1443 Mhz @ what volts ? ( Are you reading that off the top left of Valley ? Its a bugged reading ) More than likely its the driver crashing from the o/clock . Valley is a fussy beast that loves the mem overclock more than the Freq clock


----------



## drshtew

home you asked me to post a screenshot.. i did then you never responded.. T_T


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This the most I can get on MK 11 with the Hawk and Giga . So this week im gonna get another Hawk and smash all prev scores !

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 SLI 1385/2770/[email protected] & 1346/2691/[email protected] *P17339







*



Single card Hawk








HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *10570*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331808

I







my Hawk


----------



## drshtew

I wonder if the 111% power target is holding me back.. seems like editors were reaching 1333 core @ 1.212v with 185%.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> home you asked me to post a screenshot.. i did then you never responded.. T_T


Sorry there has been many posts in the last 2 hrs I msised it
Okay flick the switch to stock on the card from LN2 and try again . The stock bios seems to me anyways the best one for o/clockn . Its the one I use . Using the RBBY tool yes ? What would be a good idea if you o/clocked your cpu to atleast 4.6 - 4.8 G .
The power limit is fine . Try what I suggested . Its up to you









PS Pls fill in the rig builder so we can see your specs , We all cant read your mind







Well icant ive got too many voices in my head already


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pffft its either the overclock 1443 Mhz @ what volts ? ( Are you reading that off the top left of Valley ? Its a bugged reading ) More than likely its the driver crashing from the o/clock . Valley is a fussy beast that loves the mem overclock more than the Freq clock


You're right, Furmark and EVGA Precision X shows 1333 Mhz for the GPU Clock.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You're right, Furmark and EVGA Precision X shows 1333 Mhz for the GPU Clock.


Okay so now you have a base to work from . So at 1.212v 1333 / 1359 is somewhere you should get +800 on the mem is a good effort . Raise / lower core clock 13mhz and mem up / down 25 - 50 Mhz till you get a stable balance ..... or pass Valley say 50fps single card score and 95fps for SLI is where you should set your first goal (s)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This the most I can get on MK 11 with the Hawk and Giga . So this week im gonna get another Hawk and smash all prev scores !
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 SLI 1385/2770/[email protected] & 1346/2691/[email protected] *P17339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single card Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *10570*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331808
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Hawk


Oh you'll smash something for sure....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh you'll smash something for sure....


Im guessing







17500 odd for sli Mk11 and 23 K for Tri
and who knows what on valley Tri should be interesting


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17500 odd for sli Mk11 and 10700 for single Mk 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who knows what on valley Tri should be interesting


Well GL & HF madman and I hope you pick a good HAWK


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC good luck for your scores maybe if you distance a good bit from me i got to re-bench heheh but i am happy with 17065 Marks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC good luck for your scores maybe if you distance a good bit from me i got to re-bench heheh but i am happy with 17065 Marks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


That would put you no3 on Hwbot









Just done a 3hr gaming session @ 1424Mhz @1.32v
Crysis 3 nearly used 1.7gb on that one , MOH Warfighter and call of Juraez


----------



## moccor

Well considering how little effort I actually put into overclocking my card, I must have gotten a alright GTX 760.
1372 GPU Clock
3802 Memory Clock
Stock Voltage (idk the number, but I didn't add the .12)
Power Target 115%
Completed the Unigine Valley twice in a row on the Extreme HD preset. Max temp was 60 (hovered around 59 a lot, CM Seidon 120m GPU Mod).


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well considering how little effort I actually put into overclocking my card, I must have gotten a alright GTX 760.
> 1372 GPU Clock
> 3802 Memory Clock
> Stock Voltage (idk the number, but I didn't add the .12)
> Power Target 115%
> Completed the Unigine Valley twice in a row on the Extreme HD preset. Max temp was 60 (hovered around 59 a lot, CM Seidon 120m GPU Mod).


Holy ****

Can you do it in Heaven too? Sometimes my card crashed in that and not in Valley


----------



## moccor

Yeah I'll give it a try now. But my CM Seidon for my CPU is being weird, I think its dying or just had some random faults. Good thing I was lazy and never lapped it lol.

Edit: Well it had the freeze a little bit into running heaven haha. Gonna try lowering the GPU clock a bit.

Edit 2:

Not sure how this compares, didn't see many heaven screenshots. I did have to lower my GPU Clock a lot though to get it to finish it. I can probably increase the GPU Clock a little more but I just dropped it to +100 because +125 wasn't working either.

1320 GPU Clock
3802 Mem Clock
115% Power target
Stock Voltage


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well considering how little effort I actually put into overclocking my card, I must have gotten a alright GTX 760.
> 1372 GPU Clock
> 3802 Memory Clock
> Stock Voltage (idk the number, but I didn't add the .12)
> Power Target 115%
> Completed the Unigine Valley twice in a row on the Extreme HD preset. Max temp was 60 (hovered around 59 a lot, CM Seidon 120m GPU Mod).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is really nice








What brand you ve got and what asic it has?


----------



## moccor

Thanks. It's a EVGA ACX SC 2GB. As for the ASIC, I have no idea what that is haha. I bought it on sale and with a rebate, so I figured the money I saved with that I would attempt attaching a CM Seidon 120M to it, it worked. So after rebates it costed the same as the MSI or Gigabyte, but I also had to buy heatsinks for the VRM chips so that was 18$ more. But it came with a backplate too when you registered it @ EVGA's site.

Edit: its 80.6%.

Does anyone know of a program like AIDA64, that can pretty much send the info/stream it to a webpage or app (bluetooth isn't a option for me because I use the Xinput Wrapper). Because I was playing Metro Last Light for about a hour and my GPU temps hit 70C. Which I know isn't bad, especially since the CM Seidon fan is hardly running and for w/e reason didn't increase its speed at all lol. I know Afterburner can show the temps and info while gaming, but I kinda like the EVGA Precision X. If there is no other option I will just switch to Afterburner though, since it does have much more features.

Edit2: I'm just gonna switch to Afterburner. They have a Android app that does exactly what I want, while also having the OSD for temps and such.


----------



## Gerbacio

hmmmm i been debating using my Xbox one money for the SLi and just sticking to PC.

http://store.antec.com/Product/HighCurrentPro/hcp-750/0-761345-23970-7.aspx

will the Antec 750 HCP do?

i want to make sure before take the plunge....i have only a 60mhz monitor (overclocked to 74







) but i want to make sure down the line when i get the Gsync 144mhz monitor im able to move it!

i want to play BF4 EVERYTHING on Ultra!


----------



## moccor

I wouldn't recommend buying a console to anyone until prices start to drop dramatically or unless they can buy it from a friend/family member for cheap. When developers started coming right out and saying the games are gonna look better on PC, because they can. They are already saying the unreleased consoles are obsolete. Why buy CoD Ghosts for PS4/XboxOne, for 400-500$, when you can buy a nice gaming PC for about 600-800$ and have it look better and play better. its ridiculous how so many games on the PS3 and Xbox360 were only to be played in 720p and with a bunch of jaggies @ about 30fps. Its not a fun experience when you have a gaming PC and can notice that stuff.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend buying a console to anyone until prices start to drop dramatically or unless they can buy it from a friend/family member for cheap. When developers started coming right out and saying the games are gonna look better on PC, because they can. They are already saying the unreleased consoles are obsolete. Why buy CoD Ghosts for PS4/XboxOne, for 400-500$, when you can buy a nice gaming PC for about 600-800$ and have it look better and play better. its ridiculous how so many games on the PS3 and Xbox360 were only to be played in 720p and with a bunch of jaggies @ about 30fps. Its not a fun experience when you have a gaming PC and can notice that stuff.


simple my friend...to play with friends who cant afford a PC


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> hmmmm i been debating using my Xbox one money for the SLi and just sticking to PC.
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/HighCurrentPro/hcp-750/0-761345-23970-7.aspx
> 
> will the Antec 750 HCP do?
> 
> i want to make sure before take the plunge....i have only a 60mhz monitor (overclocked to 74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but i want to make sure down the line when i get the Gsync 144mhz monitor im able to move it!
> 
> i want to play BF4 EVERYTHING on Ultra!


only if it is disguising itself as a 750 watt PSU, and it is _actually_ an 850 watt or better. no joke.

And it very possibly is. Well i'll give you 50% odds.

Just like a lot of PC hardware, a PSU can actually be better than the specs because the specs are changed and the same hardware used.

1st check for it at JonnyGuru.com PSU Page.

OMG! i think u need not search and the review is on that said URL. wat luck if it is!









make sure it is urs. if not search for it at JonnyGuru.

Wat u want to investigate is: Hopefully it is as powerfull as the 850 Watt version that Antec sells or an 850 Watt in general.









GL

Edit 1: Is the following ur PSU, Gerbacio?
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3657/antec_high_current_gamer_hcg_750_power_supply/index.html

Edit 2:
After reading,
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=357

*IF* that is ur exact PSU, it looks like there's two 12V Rails and each one is 40 Amps each and they are dedicated to ur PCI-E. So that would make urs plenty powerful . but like i said ""*IF* that is ur exact PSU. at 1st i thought u had only 40 Amps total.







if all is true u got an awesome PSU in comparison to wat some ppl end up with buying based on the 750 watt spwec on a box.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry there has been many posts in the last 2 hrs I msised it
> Okay flick the switch to stock on the card from LN2 and try again . The stock bios seems to me anyways the best one for o/clockn . Its the one I use . Using the RBBY tool yes ? What would be a good idea if you o/clocked your cpu to atleast 4.6 - 4.8 G .
> The power limit is fine . Try what I suggested . Its up to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Pls fill in the rig builder so we can see your specs , We all cant read your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well icant ive got too many voices in my head already


Classic, HOMECINEMA-PC!









To help ppl provide specs, i recently started working on *GTX 760 Template for OCing Info*.

Blank OC Template Example:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)
NE URL: _____________

Stock:
GPU (MHz): ____
Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)
Idle Temp (c): __
Max Temp (c): __

Available Voltage (mV): +__
Available PL (%): ___

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
Voltage (mV): +__
Power Limit (%): ___
Idle Temp (c): __
Max Temp (c): __





Example with My Info filled in:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


GTX 760 (SLI): GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD
NE URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470

Stock Specs:
GPU (MHz): 1085
Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
Idle Temp (c): 31
Max Temp (c): 68

Available Voltage (mV): +12
Available PL (%): 102

OC Specs (Stable):
GPU (MHz): 1085+104=1189
Mem (MHz): 6008+700=6708
Voltage (mV): +12
Power Limit (%): 102
Idle Temp (c): 31
Max Temp (c): 68


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Classic, HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help ppl provide specs, i recently started working on *GTX 760 Template for OCing Info*.
> 
> Blank OC Template Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)
> NE URL: _____________
> 
> Stock:
> GPU (MHz): ____
> Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)
> Idle Temp (c): __
> Max Temp (c): __
> 
> Available Voltage (mV): +__
> Available PL (%): ___
> 
> OC (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
> Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
> Voltage (mV): +__
> Power Limit (%): ___
> Idle Temp (c): __
> Max Temp (c): __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example with My Info filled in:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GTX 760 (SLI): GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD
> NE URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470
> 
> Stock Specs:
> GPU (MHz): 1085
> Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
> Idle Temp (c): 31
> Max Temp (c): 68
> 
> Available Voltage (mV): +12
> Available PL (%): 102
> 
> OC Specs (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): 1085+104=1189
> Mem (MHz): 6008+700=6708
> Voltage (mV): +12
> Power Limit (%): 102
> Idle Temp (c): 31
> Max Temp (c): 68


This is really good, but where it can be used for *valid* representation of every's gpu capabilities?


----------



## [CyGnus]

The Antec HCP750 will have no issues with Sli 760's it s a very capable PSU.
I only have a 650W PSU and its way more than enough my kill a watt says i draw around 500w with everything Overclocked and running 3d mark, in games it stays around 350w... The important thing here is a *Quality* made PSU.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Antec HCP750 will have no issues with Sli 760's it s a very capable PSU.
> I only have a 650W PSU and its way more than enough my kill a watt says i draw around 500w with everything Overclocked and running 3d mark, in games it stays around 350w... The important thing here is a *Quality* made PSU.


Is my PSU's quality good?


----------



## [CyGnus]

ABD EL HAMEED take a look here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/SP-730P/
Its not a super PSU but its capable enough to run SLI 760's


----------



## drshtew

I think I got really unlucky with my hawk.. or at least my first one. People are getting near 1200 with +12mv I can't even come close to that on similar voltage and I crash not much after 1200core..

Filled out the form. Asic quality is 67% GPU1, 65% GPU 2.

System specs:

i7 2600k
760 hawk sli
corsair TX850M
8gs vengeance ram
h60 corsair
antec 900
gigabye z87x-d3h


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> This is really good, but where it can be used for *valid* representation of every's gpu capabilities?


TY!









u mean the, "_Available_" Voltage and "_Available_" Power Limit?

or is adding additional stuff wat came to mind?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I think I got really unlucky with my hawk.. or at least my first one. People are getting near 1200 with +12mv I can't even come close to that on similar voltage and I crash not much after 1200core..
> 
> Filled out the form. Asic quality is 67% GPU1, 65% GPU 2.
> 
> System specs:
> 
> i7 2600k
> 760 hawk sli
> corsair TX850M
> 8gs vengeance ram
> h60 corsair
> antec 900
> gigabye z87x-d3h


ur PC specs look fine.

which applications have failed?

have u ruled out other things like ur Vid Driver being at fault?

have u ruled out the OC utility ur using being at fault?

Oh, and best of all is, did u make sure SLI was enabled in ur nVidia control Panel?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED take a look here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/SP-730P/
> Its not a super PSU but its capable enough to run SLI 760's


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I think I got really unlucky with my hawk.. or at least my first one. People are getting near 1200 with +12mv I can't even come close to that on similar voltage and I crash not much after 1200core..
> 
> Filled out the form. Asic quality is 67% GPU1, 65% GPU 2.
> 
> System specs:
> 
> i7 2600k
> 760 hawk sli
> corsair TX850M
> 8gs vengeance ram
> h60 corsair
> antec 900
> gigabye z87x-d3h


I'm surprised of the low ASIC scores on the HAWKs, aren't they supposed to be the best 760s out there (and maybe binned chips)? I know, somebody will say that ASIC numbers don't mean much...

BUT, does MSI put low ASIC chips in the HAWKs cause low-ASICs = better LN2 OCing?

One way or another, I love the look of the HAWKs

Drshtew PICS plz?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Thought I'd validate my GPU

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mw8zq/
ASIC is 74%


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I'm surprised of the low ASIC scores on the HAWKs, aren't they supposed to be the best 760s out there (and maybe binned chips)? I know, somebody will say that ASIC numbers don't mean much...
> 
> BUT, does MSI put low ASIC chips in the HAWKs cause low-ASICs = better LN2 OCing?
> 
> One way or another, I love the look of the HAWKs
> 
> Drshtew PICS plz?


i started with a pair of EVGA 760's. one was in the the 60's and one was in the 80's.

i had to exchange them for a pair of Gigabyte cards. one was in the the 60's and one was in the 80's.

so, are all Hawkz in the 60's?

if yes, there must be a simple explanation.

like, lower ASIC being better for water blocks. maybe MSI wants all their Hawks in the 60's.









for air, the extras voltage Hawks have, makes a Hawk in the 60's blow away all 760's without the extra voltage even if they are in the upper 80's OR 90's, aye?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bee Dee 3 Dee one of my card's is full load around 60's and the 2nd one was 75/80 so something is not right, i toke that card out and reseated the cooler with new paste and problem solved now both around 60's... no need to change cards.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Bee Dee 3 Dee one of my card's is full load around 60's and the 2nd one was 75/80 so something is not right, i toke that card out and reseated the cooler with new paste and problem solved now both around 60's... no need to change cards.


frosty!









would u plz help me test *"OC Clock Template_Edit_02"* below?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)
NewEgg URL: _____________
ASIC (%): ____

Stock:
GPU (MHz): ____
Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)
Idle Temp (c): __
Max Temp (c): __
Max V (mV+): __
Max PL (%): ___

OC (Stable):
GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
Voltage (mV+): __
PL (%): ___
Idle Temp (c): __
Max Temp (c): __





fill 'er in.







(ty)
remember the Code rap.









Example of My Specs filled in:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


GTX 760 (SLI): GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD
NewEgg URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470

ASIC (%): 67.7 and 82.5

Stock Specs:
GPU (MHz): 1085
Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
Idle Temp (c): 31
Max Temp (c): 68
Max V (mV+): 12
Max PL (%): 102

OC Specs (Stable):
GPU (MHz): 1085+104=1189
Mem (MHz): 6008+700=6708
Voltage (mV+): 12
PL (%): 102
Idle Temp (c): 31
Max Temp (c): 68





Tanks again!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

sry for another DP, again. but i just read about *G-SYNC* w00t!









http://www.anandtech.com/show/7436/nvidias-gsync-attempting-to-revolutionize-gaming-via-smoothness

SWEET! it's better than Adaptive V-Sync and it is actual Hardware based. I LUV u NVIDIA!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 source



Edit 1: from the above article:
Quote:


> Game devs relying on the presence of G-Sync can throw higher quality effects at a scene since they don't need to be as afraid of drops in frame rate excursions below 60 fps.


so there will be even more awesome super resource intensive games in 2014. they will make mince meat of Metro: LL! Just in time for nVidia's line of monster 800 series cards. look out for Crysis 4. w00t!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> sry for another DP, again. but i just read about *G-SYNC* w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7436/nvidias-gsync-attempting-to-revolutionize-gaming-via-smoothness
> 
> SWEET! it's better than Adaptive V-Sync and it is actual Hardware based. I LUV u NVIDIA!


I hate U NVIDIA!
Seriously.I have to buy a new monitor for that,sorry but that's not gonna happen


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I hate U NVIDIA!
> Seriously.I have to buy a new monitor for that,sorry but that's not gonna happen


READ!

because u won't. there's a module under $100 to add to all existing LCDs.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 source



it'll be a little box.

PLUS! LCD screens without it will be less expensive supply and demand-wise.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> READ!
> 
> because u won't. there's a module under $100 to add to all existing LCDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be a little box.
> 
> PLUS! LCD screens without it will be less expensive supply and demand-wise.


So where will it be put?


----------



## MattGordon

Finally home... I'll start tonight, but I'll be back with my beloved 760 tomorrow <3.

Anyone want a free q6700 and asus p5k-e? The motherboard is dead, but the cpu may be ticking still. All you gotta do is pay shipping














.


----------



## drshtew

Pics of what are you guys asking for Delvan?

Yes SLI has been enabled. Like 10 of you have asked me this, it's obviously working when I posted a picture of AB that includes 2x GPU core clocks at 1200+ mhz.

I have tried multiple versions of Nvidia drivers (Beta BF4 330.14 or w.e as well as current stable 327.44 or w.e)

I have tried using both Beta 15 and 14 of MSI AB.

What version of drivers are most people using?

Also it seems from what I've read that lower ASIC = better for OC. So IDK.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> only if it is disguising itself as a 750 watt PSU, and it is _actually_ an 850 watt or better. no joke.
> 
> And it very possibly is. Well i'll give you 50% odds.
> 
> Just like a lot of PC hardware, a PSU can actually be better than the specs because the specs are changed and the same hardware used.
> 
> 1st check for it at JonnyGuru.com PSU Page.
> 
> OMG! i think u need not search and the review is on that said URL. wat luck if it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure it is urs. if not search for it at JonnyGuru.
> 
> Wat u want to investigate is: Hopefully it is as powerfull as the 850 Watt version that Antec sells or an 850 Watt in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL
> 
> Edit 1: Is the following ur PSU, Gerbacio?
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3657/antec_high_current_gamer_hcg_750_power_supply/index.html
> 
> Edit 2:
> After reading,
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=357
> 
> *IF* that is ur exact PSU, it looks like there's two 12V Rails and each one is 40 Amps each and they are dedicated to ur PCI-E. So that would make urs plenty powerful . but like i said ""*IF* that is ur exact PSU. at 1st i thought u had only 40 Amps total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if all is true u got an awesome PSU in comparison to wat some ppl end up with buying based on the 750 watt spwec on a box.


wow thanks that is actually my exact PSU ....i guess im safe!!!!!









now to SLI or not to SLI lol ...might wait till i get a Gsync monitor!


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> Pics of what are you guys asking for Delvan?
> 
> Yes SLI has been enabled. Like 10 of you have asked me this, it's obviously working when I posted a picture of AB that includes 2x GPU core clocks at 1200+ mhz.
> 
> I have tried multiple versions of Nvidia drivers (Beta BF4 330.14 or w.e as well as current stable 327.44 or w.e)
> 
> I have tried using both Beta 15 and 14 of MSI AB.
> 
> What version of drivers are most people using?
> 
> Also it seems from what I've read that lower ASIC = better for OC. So IDK.


Pics of a nice pair of MSI 760 HAwk installed in your rig! different angles an stufff, hardware porn besically!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> Also it seems from what I've read that lower ASIC = better for OC. So IDK.


How is the ASIC determined? And I thought my overclock was alright, but mine is 80.6%


----------



## drshtew

Lol maybe when I clean it and have it unplugged again.. I took a pic from my S4 and its too dark in the case to see anything.

One thing I miss from my old 460 hawk SLI setup was they had 6 red LED indicators of how much load the card was under.. looked kinda cool.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Finally home... I'll start tonight, but I'll be back with my beloved 760 tomorrow <3.
> 
> Anyone want a free q6700 and asus p5k-e? The motherboard is dead, but the cpu may be ticking still. All you gotta do is pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


they have pretty long warranties. (five years.)

i sent a Socket 939 to ASUS repair when it was over 4.5 years old and they fixed it np. ASUS MOBO repairs are done in Southern Indiana. The MOBO seemed as dead as could possibly be. i expected them to exchange it, but they just replaced the BIOS with a fresh copy and the thing is still running three years later now.

And did u do the discharge electricity thing?

With PC unplugged place a jumper on the clear cmos pins. Then press and hold the Case Power On switch for one minute. Put the cmos jumper back in the normal position, plug in the PSU and see if it will boot.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> wow thanks that is actually my exact PSU ....i guess im safe!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to SLI or not to SLI lol ...might wait till i get a Gsync monitor!


did u read?
Quote:


> This is a dual 12V design, but Antec does give you the option as to which one of them your video cards plug into. *Traditionally, I'm not a fan of dual 12V,* quad being a slightly better way to go, *but in this case our dual 12V rails are given so much capacity that it doesn't really matter.* You get the safety factor of having multi-way overcurrent protection without the nuisance factor of having the trip point be so low that Call of Duty instantly shuts down the power supply every time you run it. SOURCE


i think it is awesome having 80 Amps (40+40)!!!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So where will it be put?


it will simply attach it to the back of ur LCD with a bracket. The video cable that normally goes into ur LCD will go into this little box. Then with a short DVI cable supplied with the G-Sync unit u will attach ur LCD to the it. The result will be the same as LCDs that have the G-Sync modules built into them.









u'll just have to put off upgrading to a bigger faster SSD and buy a G-Sybc box, instead.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> they have pretty long warranties. (five years.)
> 
> i sent a Socket 939 to ASUS repair when it was over 4.5 years old and they fixed it np. AUS MOBO repairs are done in Southern Indiana. The MOBO seemed as dead as could possibly be. i expected them to exchange it, but they just replaced the BIOS with a fresh copy and the thing is still running three years later now.
> 
> And did u do the discharge electricity thing?
> 
> With PC unplugged place a jumper on the clear cmos pins. Then press and hold the Case Power On switch for one minute. Put the cmos jumper back in the normal position, plug in the PSU and see if it will boot.


Nothing worked previously when I tried fixing it. Even had my father run over it for a while and he couldn't bring the poor thing back. Shame too because it ruined his streek of bringing electronics back to life. He's been an engineer for over 30 years now and I'll take his word for it if it's really dead







. Warrenty is a dud anyways, it wasn't ever registered for some odd reason.

And hey, at least I have a found full reason to upgrade


----------



## drshtew

Running crysis 3 is the only time I get to see the fruits of my OC labor.. went from 40-60fps to 55-70fps @ 1920x max everything

I tried reference clocks just for ****s, was like 30-45fps









edit- this was in some pretty rainy/grassy areas. most areas I was well above 110 fps.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Nothing worked previously when I tried fixing it. Even had my father run over it for a while and he couldn't bring the poor thing back. Shame too because it ruined his streek of bringing electronics back to life. He's been an engineer for over 30 years now and I'll take his word for it if it's really dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Warrenty is a dud anyways, it wasn't ever registered for some odd reason.
> 
> And hey, at least I have a found full reason to upgrade


must be nice having a Dad that's an Engineer.









i would be happy to take it just for the RAM and backup CPU. Is it DDR2 800MHz or faster? My HTPC only has 4 GB RAM and with 4 HD Tuners built in, it would luv more.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> must be nice having a Dad that's an Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would be happy to take it just for the RAM and backup CPU. Is it DDR2 800MHz or faster? My HTPC only has 4 GB RAM and with 4 HD Tuners built in, it would luv more.


Yeah it's ddr2, the ram is already being sent to a friend who needs some ram since I couldn't find a reason to keep it. They were 1gb sticks anyways, doubt you would've wanted them.

So that leaves the cpu and mobo for a nice welcoming home







.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED take a look here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/SP-730P/
> Its not a super PSU but its capable enough to run SLI 760's


I can tell you from personal experience that, unless your video cards are the only thing in your PC consuming power, your PSU will not be able to handle SLI. My previous PSU was the higher model than the one being mentioned, and it could not power 2 Gaming Edition 760's in SLI at completely stock settings.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153157

Mine had a higher wattage, along with more amps. I had many people tell me that my PSU would be able to handle SLI no problem, but when I got my 2nd card, they were all incorrect.

I'd like to know what exactly gives the impression that this/these PSU's can handle SLI on the 760....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Classic, HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To help ppl provide specs, i recently started working on *GTX 760 Template for OCing Info*.
> 
> Blank OC Template Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GTX 760: (Manufacturer) (Model Number)
> NE URL: _____________
> 
> Stock:
> GPU (MHz): ____
> Mem (MHz): ____ (____ Effective)
> Idle Temp (c): __
> Max Temp (c): __
> 
> Available Voltage (mV): +__
> Available PL (%): ___
> 
> OC (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): ____+___=____
> Mem (MHz): ____+___=____
> Voltage (mV): +__
> Power Limit (%): ___
> Idle Temp (c): __
> Max Temp (c): __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example with My Info filled in:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GTX 760 (SLI): GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-4GD
> NE URL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470
> 
> Stock Specs:
> GPU (MHz): 1085
> Mem (MHz): 1502 (6008 Effective)
> Idle Temp (c): 31
> Max Temp (c): 68
> 
> Available Voltage (mV): +12
> Available PL (%): 102
> 
> OC Specs (Stable):
> GPU (MHz): 1085+104=1189
> Mem (MHz): 6008+700=6708
> Voltage (mV): +12
> Power Limit (%): 102
> Idle Temp (c): 31
> Max Temp (c): 68


Yep that's me a total Madman









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Antec HCP750 will have no issues with Sli 760's it s a very capable PSU.
> I only have a 650W PSU and its way more than enough my kill a watt says i draw around 500w with everything Overclocked and running 3d mark, in games it stays around 350w... The important thing here is a *Quality* made PSU.


*THIS*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I think I got really unlucky with my hawk.. or at least my first one. People are getting near 1200 with +12mv I can't even come close to that on similar voltage and I crash not much after 1200core..
> 
> Filled out the form. Asic quality is 67% GPU1, 65% GPU 2.
> 
> System specs:
> 
> i7 2600k
> 760 hawk sli
> corsair TX850M
> 8gs vengeance ram
> h60 corsair
> antec 900
> gigabye z87x-d3h


All my cards are in the 73 - 79 % ASIC . Da Hawk is 79.1 and my best giga is 79 % 









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Yeah it's ddr2, the ram is already being sent to a friend who needs some ram since I couldn't find a reason to keep it. They were 1gb sticks anyways, doubt you would've wanted them.
> 
> So that leaves the cpu and mobo for a nice welcoming home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How much to post Q6700 to Aus ?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Yep that's me a total Madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my cards are in the 73 - 79 % ASIC . Da Hawk is 79.1 and my best giga is 79 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much to post Q6700 to Aus ?


Priority Mail International® Small Flat Rate Box**
Scheduled Delivery Day:6 - 10 business days
Post Office Price:$23.95
Online Price:$23.95
Maximum Value for Contents: $400.00
USPS-Produced Box: 8-5/8" x 5-3/8" x 1-5/8"
Maximum weight 4 pounds.

+ what ever you'd want the little guy wrapped up in.

Reminder: he may be dead, I have no way checking if it works since the mobo is 100% gone. Everything else worked though after the mobo died, 760, ram, fans, etc lived.


----------



## melodystyle2003

331.58 driver released.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 331.58 driver released.


Hmmm, not seeing it. Your link returned a blank result for me, so I tried doing a manual driver search there which returned the latest drivers were the 331.40 Beta and the 327.23 Final.



I wonder, was it up and they took it down? Or ....?

Was it a final or a beta?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 331.58 driver released.


Did you add me to the to the first page?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Umm, ok I did find this ...

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-58-whql-drivers-released

But I'm still unable to find that driver on the site doing a driver search.









EDIT:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/624802/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-58-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-21-13-/

Seems to have working links to the new driver, although I think I might hold off until GeForce Experience auto-updates it for me. Just wondering if the driver might have been removed from the driver search results on purpose due to issues/problems.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Did you add me to the to the first page?


What you mean exactly?
Driver link is posted on first page yes. Have you filled the form on first page? Follow this link to do it


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Did you add me to the to the first page?
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean exactly?
> *Driver link is posted on first page yes*. Have you filled the form on first page? Follow this link to do it
Click to expand...

Is that driver link working for everyone else and just not for me? It just takes me to the Nvidia site but there's nothing there.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Is that driver link working for everyone else and just not for me?


Well, works for me.
Also i tested it on bf3 for 2 rounds and works like a charm so far









There is another *link*, tell me if this works for you.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Umm, ok I did find this ...
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-58-whql-drivers-released
> 
> But I'm still unable to find that driver on the site doing a driver search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/624802/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-58-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-21-13-/
> 
> Seems to have working links to the new driver, although I think I might hold off until GeForce Experience auto-updates it for me. Just wondering if the driver might have been removed from the driver search results on purpose due to issues/problems.


TY!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep that's me a total Madman


sry









like the following better?









Code:



Code:


GTX 760___________[Manufacturer] [Model#]

Stock:

GPU (MHz)________ [----]
Mem (MHz)________ [----]
Idle Temp________ [--]
Max Temp_________ [--]

OCed:

GPU (MHz) _____ + [---]
Mem (MHz) _____ + [----]
Voltage (mV) __ + [--]
Power Limit ___ % [---]
Idle Temp _______ [--]
Max Temp ________ [--]

Note: in a text document just double click on any part of the [ ] and start typing.









With my info filled in it looks:

Code:



Code:


GTX 760-SLI______ Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD

Stock:

GPU (MHz)________ 1085
Mem (MHz)________ 1502
Idle Temp________ 29
Max Temp_________ 64

OCed:

GPU (MHz) _____ + 104
Mem (MHz) _____ + 700
Voltage (mV) __ + 12
Power Limit ___ % 102
Idle Temp _______ 31
Max Temp ________ 68

Edit: and OCed parts fit into sig just fine.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What you mean exactly?
> Driver link is posted on first page yes. Have you filled the form on first page? Follow this link to do it


Thanks,I'm on the list now


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Guru3D - NVIDIA G-SYNC Overview - Shaky Cam Voice over is Tom Petersen from NV


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Guru3D - NVIDIA G-SYNC Overview - Shaky Cam Voice over is Tom Petersen from NV


Wow,I honestly didn't think that it was that good,Hmm I might consider the G-sync chip for my monitor


----------



## Sleetz

Seeing all these 760s in the 1300s and seeing my card cannot reach more than 1250 makes me sad :/ Oh well, gives me smoother gameplay than anything I have ever had, so I'm content ^^


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Wow,I honestly didn't think that it was that good,Hmm I might consider the G-sync chip for my monitor


The #1 overlooked advantage is how Games will be more resource intensive!









did u get as far as 8:58, where they rotate the scene and the screen tearing gets terrible on the left and stays perfect on the right?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Seeing all these 760s in the 1300s and seeing my card cannot reach more than 1250 makes me sad :/ Oh well, gives me smoother gameplay than anything I have ever had, so I'm content ^^


try the latest drivers.









https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/624802/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-58-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-21-13-/


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> try the latest drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/624802/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-331-58-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-21-13-/


Oh, I just installed them through GeForce Experience









Am seeing how far can I push HAWK-ie on Far Cry 3 while staying stable.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Oh, I just installed them through GeForce Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am seeing how far can I push HAWK-ie on Far Cry 3 while staying stable.


+1 to that!! Far Cry 3 on Ultra settings is a good way to test stability in an OC....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Oh, I just installed them through GeForce Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am seeing how far can I push HAWK-ie on Far Cry 3 while staying stable.


i very much enjoyed that game on GTX560-ti-SLI.


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i very much enjoyed that game on GTX560-ti-SLI.


Yep, first time playing it, very enjoyable, have to say. Seem to be having some issues with crashes though







. My FPS with everything on Ultra and 2XMSAA is quite pleasing, always around 50; more than playable for me.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleetz*
> 
> Yep, first time playing it, very enjoyable, have to say. Seem to be having some issues with crashes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My FPS with everything on Ultra and 2XMSAA is quite pleasing, always around 50; more than playable for me.


i just confirmed in FC3 and the nVidia Control Panel the following. (it's wat i had to do for GTX560-ti-SLI. a single GTX760 is a little more powerful.)

1. disable all traditional AA in-game settings.
2. Open nVidia Control Panel and set FXAA to On. (Edit: use the FC3 profile to set FXAA.)

And FXAA will look as good in FC3 as traditional 4xAA if not 8xAA. Plus, FPS (performance) will be as good if not better than traditional 2xAA.

GL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Getting a second Hawk today


----------



## d0mini

Just wondering how those bioses are getting along if anybody knows.. And that's awesome Homecinema







I hope you get the best 760 score the world has ever seen!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Just wondering how those bioses are getting along if anybody knows.. And that's awesome Homecinema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get the best 760 score the world has ever seen!!


Still R+D to be done especially with the giga bios , factory gimped damn it

The only way to get best single 760 score In da world is to LN2 something , that's what the top teams r doin









Catch ya all ronski ..... another day in da office


----------



## Sleetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i just confirmed in FC3 and the nVidia Control Panel the following. (it's wat i had to do for GTX560-ti-SLI. a single GTX760 is a little more powerful.)
> 
> 1. disable all traditional AA in-game settings.
> 2. Open nVidia Control Panel and set FXAA to On.
> 
> And FXAA will look as good in FC3 as traditional 4xAA if not 8xAA. Plus, FPS (performance) will be as good if not better than traditional 2xAA.
> 
> GL


Did that, but I could see the drop in quality on grass, so I enabled FXAA and 2XMSAA, performance is the same and I don't mind the occasional sub-60 fps.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Getting a second Hawk today


Nice!! So are you going to be seeing if quad-SLI works on these cards?


----------



## drshtew

idk if asic quality has any meaning on non reference cards, seems like the best OC clocks have all been obtained on lower ASIC cards.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Getting a second Hawk today


You selling your old Rev 2?

Can we push the 1.212V or 110 Power limit on non LN2/hawk cards?

Still held back by that, even after skyn3t's Bios update.


----------



## drshtew

Cool how adjusting the target power bar increases your boost clocks automatically. I'm too lazy to pull apart my case to LN2 but I wonder if increasing the voltage also results in higher boost clocks without touching the core clock itself.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@Bee Dee 3 Dee ,I just found out that G-sync won't be available for all monitors and the Do-it-yourself kit will only be available for certain monitors and it won't work for all monitors,back to I HATE U NVIDIA!!!


----------



## sonic2911

me too, haha


----------



## KeepWalkingGTX

What is the difference between 760 Hawk and Hawk LE ?
Only stock clock or ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkingGTX*
> 
> What is the difference between 760 Hawk and Hawk LE ?
> Only stock clock or ?


http://www.msi.com/service/product-comparison/vga.html



Only difference I see there is the core clock speeds.
That, and I don't think the LE version has been released yet has it?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hm from my point of you i think LE will be lower binned chips that were produced with high quality materials for hawk line. So looks like between msi gtx760 gaming < hawk le < hawk.


----------



## simsas18

Hello,
I'm not part of this club, but I own a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev 2.0 and have some issues with it.
First, almost every time I cold boot my PC, few minutes after startup I get black screen. Sometimes it recovers few seconds later saying that my display driver has crashed, while other times I have to reset.
Also, randomly darker/black areas of the screen start to flicker with white pixels and usually display driver crashes soon after that.
This happens pretty randomly, in chrome, file explorer, desktop. Although in games there are no crashes.
I'm currently running Win 8.1 64bit but I had the same problems in Win 8 as well
My driver is latest WHQL R331 331.58 but previous drivers had the same behaviour.
PC specs are in my sig. CPU and GPU aren't overclocked, they are running stock frequencies.

How can I solve this issue?








Thanks for your help


----------



## nX3NTY

I just got Leadtek GTX 760 2GB. The performance improvement over HD 7850 is amazing! But one thing is the stock cooler is too small, but higher fan speed offset this at a higher noise level. Thinking of buying a second one since the price is attractive, or should I buy a better cooler first for better overclocking?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm not part of this club, but I own a Gigabyte GTX 760 rev 2.0 and have some issues with it.
> First, almost every time I cold boot my PC, few minutes after startup I get black screen. Sometimes it recovers few seconds later saying that my display driver has crashed, while other times I have to reset.
> Also, randomly darker/black areas of the screen start to flicker with white pixels and usually display driver crashes soon after that.
> This happens pretty randomly, in chrome, file explorer, desktop. Although in games there are no crashes.
> I'm currently running Win 8.1 64bit but I had the same problems in Win 8 as well
> My driver is latest WHQL R331 331.58 but previous drivers had the same behaviour.
> PC specs are in my sig. CPU and GPU aren't overclocked, they are running stock frequencies.
> 
> How can I solve this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hello.
Have you ever tried to boot with safe mode + networking and check if this problem i present again?
What temps your gpu reaches?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I just got Leadtek GTX 760 2GB. The performance improvement over HD 7850 is amazing! But one thing is the stock cooler is too small, but higher fan speed offset this at a higher noise level. Thinking of buying a second one since the price is attractive, or should I buy a better cooler first for better overclocking?


What temps you are seeing?


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What temps you are seeing?


It reaches 82C before it throttles the boost clock. Have reapplied with Arctic Silver 5 but it don't make much difference.


----------



## Fonzie1225

My Asus 760 runs great. They really don't lie about the DirecCU II performance. It really helps keep things cool.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> It reaches 82C before it throttles the boost clock. Have reapplied with Arctic Silver 5 but it don't make much difference.


OK. Use msi afterbuner and set different fan profile to delay temp rising. Also set temp threshold to 90°C.
Have you measured what clocks your gpu core runs?


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> OK. Use msi afterbuner and set different fan profile to delay temp rising. Also set temp threshold to 90°C.
> Have you measured what clocks your gpu core runs?


Will do. At stock 80C temperature threshold and stock fan profile the clock fluctuates between base clock (980MHz) and boost clock (1110MHz), is that good?


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello.
> Have you ever tried to boot with safe mode + networking and check if this problem i present again?
> What temps your gpu reaches?


As I said crashes happen without any load, GPU is at 30-32 degrees C.
I tried safe mode + networking. Safe mode reset to low resolution, is it normal?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @Bee Dee 3 Dee ,I just found out that G-sync won't be available for all monitors and the Do-it-yourself kit will only be available for certain monitors and it won't work for all monitors,back to I HATE U NVIDIA!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> me too, haha


i'm 99% sure, but it's still a guess that; all that will be required is that said LCD Monitor has a DVD-D port(s) and not just VGA.

and hey, if u have a monitor that lacks DVD-D port(s), u want to replace it anyways; because it is so LACKEY-DVD-D-LAMEY! (Edit: LACKEY-DVI-D-LAMEY!) (jk







)

Hey, thanks to this post, i was reminded of a place to look for a long lost misplaced HDMI to DVD-D (Edit DVI-D) cable. i knew i had it! although i'd repeatedly given up ever finding it; i've been searching over two years for it... HAHAHAH i found it! it was with a bunch of DVD-D (Edit DVI-D) cables and rapped neatly so i couldn't see the HDMI plug.









So thanks, ABD EL HAMEED and sonic2911!!!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i'm 99% sure, but it's still a guess that; all that will be required is that said LCD Monitor has a DVD-D port(s) and not just VGA.
> 
> and hey, if u have a monitor that lacks DVD-D port(s), u want to replace it anyways; because it is so LACKEY-DVD-D-LAMEY! (jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hey, thanks to this post, i was reminded of a place to look for a long lost misplaced HDMI to DVD-D cable. i knew i had it! although i'd repeatedly given up ever finding it; i've been searching over two years for it... HAHAHAH i found it! it was with a bunch of DVD-D cables and rapped neatly so i couldn't see the HDMI plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks, ABD EL HAMEED and sonic2911!!!!


My monitors have DVD-D ports but it doesn't matter cause someone on the geforce forums asked and it turned out that some ASUS monitors are the ones getting the DO-IT-YOURSELF kit


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

What's a DVD-D port?
Oh, think you must have meant DVI. (DVI-D)

lol, iirc DVD-D was a disposable DVD disc for 48hrs max use or some such. Had me confused.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> What's a DVD-D port?
> Oh, think you must have meant DVI. (DVI-D)


Ya sorry for the typo


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Will do. At stock 80C temperature threshold and stock fan profile the clock fluctuates between base clock (980MHz) and boost clock (1110MHz), is that good?


The 980 to 1110 range is normal operation under load. Typical boost is about 130 MHz over your base GPU speed (980 + 130 = 1110), though some games/apps seem to be able to stretch it a little further. Temperature also sounds pretty standard for the reference cooler without knowing your ambient.

If possible/desirable, you might want to see if you can exchange out your reference card for the overclocked Leadtek with the Hurricane cooler (the black/gold dual fan card). Its base clock is the same as your boost clock and actually has overclocked memory out the box. It should help with your temperature issues as well.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Will do. At stock 80C temperature threshold and stock fan profile the clock fluctuates between base clock (980MHz) and boost clock (1110MHz), is that good?


Mine with reference cooler and stock settings, in order to reach 82°C and throttles needs some heavy gaming or 2 valley loops in bench mode.
So set it to 85°C and should be stable boost clock at 1100Mhz.
btcpro above suggests something useful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> As I said crashes happen without any load, GPU is at 30-32 degrees C.
> I tried safe mode + networking. Safe mode reset to low resolution, is it normal?


The point of my post was to check if the gpu has same reaction under minimum load (as is on safe mode).
When you get black screen something prevents the gpu driver to function properly. I can suggest to set default clocks bit lower (-65 on the core -100 on memories) and see if you have same issues. Also is possible, with low possibilities that the drivers get corrupted by something and causes this, so if you can test your gpu to a friends computer would throw better light on this mystery.


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The point of my post was to check if the gpu has same reaction under minimum load (as is on safe mode).
> When you get black screen something prevents the gpu driver to function properly. I can suggest to set default clocks bit lower (-65 on the core -100 on memories) and see if you have same issues. Also is possible, with low possibilities that the drivers get corrupted by something and causes this, so if you can test your gpu to a friends computer would throw better light on this mystery.


I will try lowering the clocks and see if it helps.
How can I see if the drivers are corrupted and how to fix it? Just by reinstalling them or anything special?
I don't have the ability to check it on any other computers at the moment.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

BF3 is lagging so bad,I think it's because of my low ram but non the less I'll lower the graphics and see,if the problem still exists it probably means I need to get another 4 GB stick if not it means that I need to keep the graphics low


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> I will try lowering the clocks and see if it helps.
> How can I see if the drivers are corrupted and how to fix it? Just by reinstalling them or anything special?
> I don't have the ability to check it on any other computers at the moment.


Yes just reinstalling (custom->perform clean installation) them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> BF3 is lagging so bad,I think it's because of my low ram but non the less I'll lower the graphics and see,if the problem still exists it probably means I need to get another 4 GB stick if not it means that I need to keep the graphics low


BF3 should not lag at all on your system. Check memory usage (while gaming press alt+ctlr+del to open task manager and see the used memory).
Something else provokes this lag. Perhaps other heavy process is using your cpu while playing? Check cpu utilization on task manager too.


----------



## pozativenrgy

I picked up the Corsair GS800, has 66A, that should be fine for SLI with the 760 right?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya sorry for the typo


mb i started it. i missed lunch today.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> My monitors have DVD-D ports but it doesn't matter cause someone on the geforce forums asked and it turned out that some ASUS monitors are the ones getting the DO-IT-YOURSELF kit


only initially...

i found:
Quote:


> SOURCE
> 
> If you're as excited by NVIDIA G-SYNC as we are, and want to get your own G-SYNC monitor, here's how. Later this year, our first G-SYNC modules will be winging their way to *professional modders who will install G-SYNC modules into ASUS VG248QE monitors*, rated by press and gamers as one of the best gaming panels available. These modded VG248QE monitors will be sold by the modding firms at a small premium to cover their costs, and a 1-year warranty will be included, covering both the monitor and the G-SYNC module, giving buyers peace of mind.


hopefully (because this is all speculation) for laypersons to upgrade there LCD, eventually in 2014, ppl will get a small external kit, that allows them to use their LCD's DVI-D port(s). (i guess a power adapter would be needed too.)

when i 1st read the following i was worried only LCDs with Display Ports would qualify:

Quote:


> SOURCE
> 
> Meanwhile we do have limited information on the interface itself; *G-Sync is designed to work over DisplayPort (since it's packet based)*, with NVIDIA manipulating the timing of the v-blank signal to indicate a refresh. Importantly, this indicates that NVIDIA may not be significantly modifying the DisplayPort protocol, which at least cracks open the door to other implementations on the source/video card side.


Because Display Port data can be converted to DVI-D, an external box that hooks via DVI-D is how nVidia will make lots of money! last i checked, they were into that sort of thing.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes just reinstalling (custom->perform clean installation) them.
> BF3 should not lag at all on your system. Check memory usage (while gaming press alt+ctlr+del to open task manager and see the used memory).
> Something else provokes this lag. Perhaps other heavy process is using your cpu while playing? Check cpu utilization on task manager too.


Ya it was the RAM I found it being at 94% on noshar canal conquest 32 players
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> only initially...
> 
> i found:
> hopefully (because this is all speculation) for laypersons to upgrade there LCD, eventually in 2014, ppl will get a small external kit, that allows them to use their LCD's DVI-D port(s). (i guess a power adapter would be needed too.)
> 
> when i 1st read the following i was worried only LCDs with Display Ports would qualify:
> Because Display Port data can be converted to DVI-D, an external box that hooks via DVI-D is how nVidia will make lots of money! last i checked, they were into that sort of thing.


Doesn't matter I'm thinking of saving the money for a badass 3xmonitors in portrait mode


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I picked up the Corsair GS800, has 66A, that should be fine for SLI with the 760 right?


i think HOMECINEMA-PC said something like between 58 and 87 amps. but there's more to it.

seeing how it is a Corsair the brand u got, ur probably safe. but research before buying. the prob with that is it takes 10x's longer. the good thing is that ur more likely to be satisfied with wat u got.

i always start with the Egg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139047

and if i see something like 80 PLUS "BRONZE" Certified, i run away from it. so see if u can exchange it unless u payed less than $60 for it. it would be well worth having for that as a backup. imo, if u payed over $100, exchange or return it. Get a 80 PLUS "GOLD" Certified or 80 PLUS "PLATINUM" Certified, PSU.

Seasonic is best but some of Corsaire PSU are made by Seasonic.

Try and buy a Make and model that one or more ppl here with SLI are successfully using. i've seen several ppl with wat i have.









and after the Egg i go to JonnyGuru.com/PSUs.

last but not least i check reviews from technology sites. Places like:

HardWareSecrets Dot Com
Hexus Dot Net
KitGuru Dot Net
PCPer Dot Com
TechPowerUp Dot Com
TomsHardware Dot Com


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So after playing BF3 for a while I was even more impressed with this card,temps never go above 70 and that's with my horrible case and terrible airflow


----------



## blaze2210

If you're going to get a new PSU, why not get one that will last through whatever upgrades you do in the future? Go with one that is around 2x the amount of wattage you'll actually be using. Doing it this way also has the benefit of allowing your PSU to operate quieter, since it's not heating up as much as a "fully loaded" PSU....

Pretty much every resource that you'll come across about PSU's says this same thing.









On a side note: what does the "RSC" in this icon mean?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So after playing BF3 for a while I was even more impressed with this card,temps never go above 70 and that's with my horrible case and terrible airflow


gtx760 are the best for me money ever spent on any PC Hardware.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> On a side note: what does the "RSC" in this icon mean?


I could be wrong, someone will no doubt correct me if I am, but I assumed it had something to do with Runescape, ie: 'runescape classic' or 'runescape community' or some such.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I could be wrong, someone will no doubt correct me if I am, but I assumed it had something to do with Runescape, ie: 'runescape classic' or 'runescape community' or some such.


Ah, that makes sense....I kept looking at it and wondering - maybe we'll have to assign a different meaning to it....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense....I kept looking at it and wondering - maybe we'll have to assign a different meaning to it....


i thought that was why u brought it p in the 1st place, blaze2210








but i can't think of a thing.
RSC...
read, ready, real, really,
sample, super, surprise,
contract, control, controller,

really super...

crap!?
















man!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i thought that was why u brought it p in the 1st place, blaze2210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can't think of a thing.
> RSC...
> read, ready, real, really,
> sample, super, surprise,
> contract, control, controller,
> 
> really super...
> 
> crap!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man!


lol


----------



## ShaCanX

Anyone running 331.58 WHQL driver yet?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*
> 
> Anyone running 331.58 WHQL driver yet?


no. i'm happy with 327.23. but 331.58 is DL and ready to go.


----------



## Chomuco

SLI evga FTW gtx 760 4g .. asic !!






ASIC SLI


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> no. i'm happy with 327.23. but 331.58 is DL and ready to go.


I was too, but ended up on 331.40 Beta due to Windows 8.1 issue (which was totally not driver related btw. Rivatuner was preventing a few apps from being displayed)

@Chomuco, very, very Nice


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> SLI evga FTW gtx 760 4g .. asic !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC SLI


Hmm...can't decide whether to SLI or get me this setup


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*
> 
> Anyone running 331.58 WHQL driver yet?


I updated to it last night, but haven't really played anything yet....I'll probably mess with it a bit tonight....on the 25th, I'll be testing it with Arkham Origins









EDIT: I did notice that when enabling SLI, I didn't have to shut a bunch of things down - which is definitely an improvement!


----------



## drshtew

Anyone know how much extra power consumption the cards take at 1.3v? Long term I mean, like are we talking 10cents a month.. or..?








also how is the longevity of the card at such voltage?

My landlords pay for the electricity I just don't want to see any complaints new SLI setup and overclock lol..

Setting custom fan profiles really helps with the OC temperatures btw. I ran crysis 3 max everything + 1080p for an hour at 1.3v +30aux +50mem never above 66 celsius!

@ ABD those evga cards look awesome! Time to break records? 1450 clock go


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> Anyone know how much extra power consumption the cards take at 1.3v? Long term I mean, like are we talking 10cents a month.. or..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how is the longevity of the card at such voltage?
> 
> My landlords pay for the electricity I just don't want to see any complaints new SLI setup and overclock lol..
> 
> Setting custom fan profiles really helps with the OC temperatures btw. I ran crysis 3 max everything + 1080p for an hour at 1.3v +30aux +50mem never above 66 celsius!
> 
> @ ABD those evga cards look awesome! Time to break records? 1450 clock go


You can't overvolt to 1.3 only 1.2125 max,and no that setup isn't mine it's @Chomuco


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> SLI evga FTW gtx 760 4g .. asic !!


FTW is quiet fitting lol. I would envy you But I have 2x1080p screens and game on one so that setup would be total overkill for me lol. What display setup do you plan on rocking those with?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*
> 
> Anyone running 331.58 WHQL driver yet?


i have been using it since it was posted her in this thread hat it was available. While i don't have many comparison tests for you. I can say that I finished Metro Last Light with my overclock settings and I didn't receive any crashes (OC is still stable) and the FPS stayed the same (seems like it was neither a improvement nor downgrade for my GTX 760)


----------



## sonic2911

I have just got the MSI TF. Unlucky, coil whine >...< and I can't access my mainboard bios after plug the card. What should I do now?


----------



## moccor

Supposedly coil whine can go away after a bit of time. I am pretty sure my EVGA GTX 760 had the whine for a small bit, or maybe it was just from stress tests such as furmark... but whenever something has very high FPS, it causes coil whine too. Like when I exit any of the Unigine programs and its showoing the credits with 4000fps, the coil whine comes out


----------



## sonic2911

I see. Also have the problem with this tf. Cant boot by power button, but it boot by clear cmos button on my giga mb ><
I guess because the BIOS but can't use nvflash to flash another ones.


/please HELP!!!

/update:flashed older bios but same problem, bootloop, only on when I press clr_bios button on mb -,-

/update: turn off secureboot and turn on CSM to ALWAYS, then it boots normally. What's problem?

/everything's ok after flashing GOP/UEFI bios. Stupid MSI -.-


----------



## drshtew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You can't overvolt to 1.3 only 1.2125 max,and no that setup isn't mine it's @Chomuco


I am currently playing at 1.3v so.. you're wrong ^_^


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drshtew*
> 
> I am currently playing at 1.3v so.. you're wrong ^_^


Then you have the MSI HAWK


----------



## DiceAir

So I'm planning for SLI/crossfire rig and don't know what to go for. I can go R9-280x crossfire or 760 SI. In south African rand I can get the 760 Gaming for R3207.96 per card and the R9-280 for R4400 per card. BTW running 2560x1440 @ 96Hz


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I'm planning for SLI/crossfire rig and don't know what to go for. I can go R9-280x crossfire or 760 SI. In south African rand I can get the 760 Gaming for R3207.96 per card and the R9-280 for R4400 per card. BTW running 2560x1440 @ 96Hz


The R9-280X is more powerful,it's more powerful than a 770 and I would recomend the R9-280X since it'll be also able to handle 1440p gaming more with it's larger memory and bus width


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> The R9-280X is more powerful,it's more powerful than a 770 and I would recomend the R9-280X since it'll be also able to handle 1440p gaming more with it's larger memory and bus width


ok cool thanks for the info. That's one thing that bothers me about nvidia is the size of the bus. If they only had the 780 at 512bit then it would've been epic


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok cool thanks for the info. That's one thing that bothers me about nvidia is the size of the bus. If they only had the 780 at 512bit then it would've been epic


With 3GB of memory I don't think it'll matter but you can get a 290X when it's released since it has 4GB and 512bit bus width


----------



## ultraex2003

some benchs from my rig !!

1080p ultra amd ultimate presets !!

extreme preset

catzilla 576p

catzilla 720p

grid 2 ultra preset

F1 2013 ultra preset

metro last night max settings SSAA on>> advance physx off

metro last night max settings SSAA off>> advance physx off

hitman absolution ultra preset

tomb raider ultimate preset

bioshock infinite ultra preset

crysis 2 ultra preset

aliens vs predators extreme preset


----------



## Lurifaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i started with a pair of EVGA 760's. one was in the the 60's and one was in the 80's.
> 
> i had to exchange them for a pair of Gigabyte cards. one was in the the 60's and one was in the 80's.
> 
> so, are all Hawkz in the 60's?
> 
> if yes, there must be a simple explanation.
> 
> like, lower ASIC being better for water blocks. maybe MSI wants all their Hawks in the 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for air, the extras voltage Hawks have, makes a Hawk in the 60's blow away all 760's without the extra voltage even if they are in the upper 80's OR 90's, aye?


My 2 Hawks has 69.3% and 83.7


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> I will try lowering the clocks and see if it helps.
> How can I see if the drivers are corrupted and how to fix it? Just by reinstalling them or anything special?
> I don't have the ability to check it on any other computers at the moment.


Well, I have now tried lowering clocks as you advised in MSI Afterburner on and I have cleanly reinstalled my drivers (R331) but I have encountered the same issue of black screen. What else I can do to fix this annoying problem?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Well, I have now tried lowering clocks as you advised in MSI Afterburner on and I have cleanly reinstalled my drivers (R331) but I have encountered the same issue of black screen. What else I can do to fix this annoying problem?


I can not think anything else except of RMA.


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I can not think anything else except of RMA.


I wasn't hoping for that but anyway thanks for your help.








I guess I could live with Intel iGPU for a bit.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> I wasn't hoping for that but anyway thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could live with Intel iGPU for a bit.


One more. Connect the gpu to different pcie slot and check it again.


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> One more. Connect the gpu to different pcie slot and check it again.


Ok, I will try that and see if it helps.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> My 2 Hawks has 69.3% and 83.7


cool.

it's all simple math then.









Ppl with *SLI and a major difference in ASIC:*

go ahead and experiment *(start off)* with the one with the *lower ASIC on top with SLI*. It seems like the most logical permutation. Because the higher ASIC card on the bottom will run a little faster (a GPU Boost 2.0 thing). And it has the benefit of the card above blowing down on it. Plus the lower card sends heat upwards towards the card on top.







So the whole scenario helps insure that the upper card will suffer less from being on top.









As u test the cards, run games and especially while monitoring clock and fan speeds; imagining that they were in reverse will not cause u to think of any reasons why switching would be beneficial.









GL


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Ok, I will try that and see if it helps.


Nice, let us know with the result.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> The R9-280X is more powerful,it's more powerful than a 770 and I would recomend the R9-280X since it'll be also able to handle 1440p gaming more with it's larger memory and bus width


how much are a pair of R9-280X's?

and they have 3GB vRAM?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> how much are a pair of R9-280X's?
> 
> and they have 3GB vRAM?


They are about 300-350$ and yes they have 3GB of memory with 384 buswidth


----------



## [CyGnus]

300/350$ each so 600/700$ for CFX wait until R9 290 releases that one has 4GB and 512bit bus maybe its not that much more $$


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 300/350$ each so 600/700$ for CFX wait until R9 290 releases that one has 4GB and 512bit bus maybe its not that much more $$


Or get the ultimate 290X


----------



## [CyGnus]

The 290x will be much more expensive like all top of the line card's but everyone has different budgets right?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> They are about 300-350$ and yes they have 3GB of memory with 384 buswidth


the GTX760 price may drop as much as $50 soon.









FPS difference in games is... i'm guessing around 10% better R9-280X versus GTX760. (SOURCE)

*IF GTX760 drops to $210*x2=$420 for SLI; and R9-280X is around $650; that is 54% more for 10% improvement.

*IF GTX760 stays at $260*x2=$520 for SLI; and R9-280X is around $650; that is 25% more for 10% improvement.

IF GTX760-SLI drops $50, then R9-280X-CF *isn't* worth it.

At current prices, and 25% more, the extra 3GB vRAM *is* worth the money for R9-280X-CF *if* one is interested in more than 2GB vRAM.

But the FPS in an individual's favorite games, must also be considered.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive been trying to get these two Hawks to play together nicely.......... NV driver borks up very regulary and Cant finish a valley run due to it crashing on the last second on the last scene









I don't think so far that two hawks are a good idea , never had this much trouble before.........


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The 290x will be much more expensive like all top of the line card's but everyone has different budgets right?


I think I saw the 290X for like 730$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> the GTX760 price may drop as much as $50 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS difference in games is... i'm guessing around 10% better R9-280X versus GTX760. (SOURCE)
> 
> *IF GTX760 drops to $210*x2=$420 for SLI; and R9-280X is around $650; that is 54% more for 10% improvement.
> 
> *IF GTX760 stays at $260*x2=$520 for SLI; and R9-280X is around $650; that is 25% more for 10% improvement.
> 
> IF GTX760-SLI drops $50, then R9-280X-CF *isn't* worth it.
> 
> At current prices, and 25% more, the extra 3GB vRAM *is* worth the money for R9-280X-CF *if* one is interested in more than 2GB vRAM.
> 
> But the FPS in an individual's favorite games, must also be considered.


Ahh god please no.................
Let me ask you this,if you had the money for 770 SLI would you go for 760 SLI?I personally would go for the 770 heck I'd go for the titan quad SLI titans if I could lol,and also he lives in south africa,markets like these rarely lower the price even if it's lowered in the US,also 3GB of ram with 384bit buswidth does matter and they shine at 1440p,plus a lot of 280X can be overvolted unlike our awesome 760s which are hardware locked (thanks to nvidia) which would mean serious OCing and also they come with *FREE GAMES*
Overall if I were him I would pick the 280X in a heart beat without looking back at all,I'm not saying that the 760s are bad it's just that the 280X are better and they are on the same level as 770 in 1080p and beat it at 1440p


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think I saw the 290X for like 730$
> Ahh god please no.................
> Let me ask you this,if you had the money for 770 SLI would you go for 760 SLI?I personally would go for the 770 heck I'd go for the titan quad SLI titans if I could lol,and also he lives in south africa,markets like these rarely lower the price even if it's lowered in the US,also 3GB of ram with 384bit buswidth does matter and they shine at 1440p,plus a lot of 280X can be overvolted unlike our awesome 760s which are hardware locked (thanks to nvidia) which would mean serious OCing and also they come with *FREE GAMES*
> Overall if I were him I would pick the 280X in a heart beat without looking back at all,I'm not saying that the 760s are bad it's just that the 280X are better and they are on the same level as 770 in 1080p and beat it at 1440p


Personally, regardless of how much money I can spend on components, I would not be going with AMD - I really enjoy PhysX. Also, I've never had any issues with Nvidia's cards....


----------



## NopeNope

I had MSI afterburner for years for my MSI 560TI 448.
Recently upgraded to the EVGA 760 SC AGX and installed the EVGA precision.
I didnt like the graph readouts as it only displayed 3 things.
Is it possible to have the precisionX read out more items?

I ended up reinstalling afterburner and tweaked from there.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NopeNope*
> 
> I had MSI afterburner for years for my MSI 560TI 448.
> Recently upgraded to the EVGA 760 SC AGX and installed the EVGA precision.
> I didnt like the graph readouts as it only displayed 3 things.
> Is it possible to have the precisionX read out more items?
> 
> I ended up reinstalling afterburner and tweaked from there.


EVGA Precision X and Afterburner are both based off of Rivatuner, so they both do the same thing, though one has much more features (Afterburner). I too liked EVGA Precision X's GUI more, but Afterburner had things I wanted so I made the switch recently. I don't really see EVGA adding features to view more info besides the GPU's info, else it would just be a differently skinned Afterburner haha


----------



## DarkReign32

Hey guys,

I just recently purchased two Asus 760 OC cards. I have them running in SLI. My scores seem quite low compared to others I'm seeing.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7363342

I have the cards oc'd to 1228/3308

Here's my set up

Corsair AX860
i5 4670K @ 4.6Ghz
MSI Z87-G45
Kingston HyperX 2x4GB @ 1600 (xmp profile)

I currently have the most recent Nvidia drivers installed. Can anyone think of any causes for this?
I've tried reseating both cards, and even swapping them around. The only thing I've yet to try is another SLI bridge.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just recently purchased two Asus 760 OC cards. I have them running in SLI. My scores seem quite low compared to others I'm seeing.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7363342
> 
> I have the cards oc'd to 1228/3308
> 
> Here's my set up
> 
> Corsair AX860
> i5 4670K @ 4.6Ghz
> MSI Z87-G45
> Kingston HyperX 2x4GB @ 1600 (xmp profile)
> 
> I currently have the most recent Nvidia drivers installed. Can anyone think of any causes for this?
> I've tried reseating both cards, and even swapping them around. The only thing I've yet to try is another SLI bridge.


Did you change any of your settings in the Nvidia Control Panel? In "Manage 3d Settings", you can change:

- Power Management Mode: *Prefer Maximum Performance*
- Texture Filtering Quality: *High Performance*
- Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration: *Single Display Performance Mode*
- Vertical Sync: *Off*

Also, in Windows: disable Aero

I just noticed that we have similar setups - I have the same CPU w/ the same OC and the GD65 version of that board....


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been trying to get these two Hawks to play together nicely.......... NV driver borks up very regulary and Cant finish a valley run due to it crashing on the last second on the last scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so far that two hawks are a good idea , never had this much trouble before.........


Uninstall valley, restart and re install it. Should do the trick cause i think you have a corrupted file.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just ordered a MSI GTX760 HAWK on an impulse buy to play around with, seems like a good model. Any one had experience with one of these and what OC potential i can expect ?

Im just experimenting for now but any thoughts on this model would be appreciated. I might get a second one for SLi or wait to see Nvidia reaction to the 290X and the 780Ti.


----------



## nX3NTY

After some thought of if I should get a better cooler or go SLi, I decided to go for the former. ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II to be exact, it should be monstrous for this tiny card


----------



## savale

Something I work on for the unlocked card / HAWK owners:

It still needs some tweaking / testing, but the goal is to have a stable 1.3v gpu bios with a nice default overclock.


----------



## NopeNope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*
> 
> Anyone running 331.58 WHQL driver yet?


Installed it when it was released and works fine with CS GO, BF3 and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Just ordered a MSI GTX760 HAWK on an impulse buy to play around with, seems like a good model. Any one had experience with one of these and what OC potential i can expect ?
> 
> Im just experimenting for now but any thoughts on this model would be appreciated. I might get a second one for SLi or wait to see Nvidia reaction to the 290X and the 780Ti.


go towards the top of this page (under this Threads Title) and click on "Search This Thread" and search for "Hawk".

u will find an endless number of thoughts and info about the Hawk.







But i suggest that u read (start with) the oldest Hawk related post 1st.









GL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> After some thought of if I should get a better cooler or go SLi, I decided to go for the former. ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II to be exact, it should be monstrous for this tiny card


good that u have successfully cooled the one card. congratz! ppl may see u did so and with success and use the facts while researching.









too bad u skipped SLI. performance is SIK!









but do urself a favor and GO SLI eventually. Good news is if the 2nd one goes below the first card, u may never need to change the cooler on on the 2nd card because it's the top one that always gets so much hotter. and take a few weeks and if prices drop on the 760, and i think they will, u will have saved some money.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you change any of your settings in the Nvidia Control Panel? In "Manage 3d Settings", you can change:
> 
> - Power Management Mode: *Prefer Maximum Performance*
> - Texture Filtering Quality: *High Performance*
> - Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration: *Single Display Performance Mode*
> - Vertical Sync: *Off*
> 
> Also, in Windows: disable Aero
> 
> I just noticed that we have similar setups - I have the same CPU w/ the same OC and the GD65 version of that board....


I do have those settings enabled in Nvidia Control Panel. I just disabled Aero as well. Scores are no better.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1470108

Nice! I'm really liking this board. I originally purchased the Z87-UD3H but I had a few issues so I returned it and went with the MSI option.
I am starting to wish that the store had the EVGA versions of the 760's in stock though. :|


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Personally, regardless of how much money I can spend on components, I would not be going with AMD - I really enjoy PhysX. Also, I've never had any issues with Nvidia's cards....


I personally never noticed PhysX....also I've owned 2 AMD cards before and I never had problems with them at all so my vote still goes for CF 280X


----------



## D3nv3r

hello! where to get the mod bios for msi gtx760 4G gaming?? To increase the voltage


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3nv3r*
> 
> hello! where to get the mod bios for msi gtx760 4G gaming?? To increase the voltage


Only msi *hawk* can increase its voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I personally never noticed PhysX....also I've owned 2 AMD cards before and I never had problems with them at all so my vote still goes for CF 280X


Then apparently you haven't played Borderlands 2....I started out playing it on an Xbox 360 wit my old roommate, then switched to playing it on my PC - and refused to go back to the console version.


----------



## drshtew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive been trying to get these two Hawks to play together nicely.......... NV driver borks up very regulary and Cant finish a valley run due to it crashing on the last second on the last scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so far that two hawks are a good idea , never had this much trouble before.........


Have you checked SLI is enabled in Nvidia control panel?







Post a pic of afterburner??

Good advice right?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I personally never noticed PhysX....also I've owned 2 AMD cards before and I never had problems with them at all so my vote still goes for CF 280X


Yeah Borderlands 2 has a very high amount of Physx effects. But now every game I play I try to find the Physx effects and they are all very neat. Some of which you won't notice if you are playing competitively, but if you play a game casually you will see the effects. i'll never buy AMD simply because of Nvidia and their Physx, unless AMD's mantle manages to outdo Physx, which I don't think Nvidia will just let them


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah Borderlands 2 has a very high amount of Physx effects. But now every game I play I try to find the Physx effects and they are all very neat. Some of which you won't notice if you are playing competitively, but if you play a game casually you will see the effects. i'll never buy AMD simply because of Nvidia and their Physx, unless AMD's mantle manages to outdo Physx, which I don't think Nvidia will just let them


Another good example is Warframe. There are so many effects in there that you won't even see without PhysX. With PhysX, (among other things) cloth actually acts like cloth. (Warframe PhysX comparison)

In Arkham City, you'll see that fog actually reacts to enemies, instead of being something that just sits there in the environment. It reacts the way that it would in reality, if someone runs through it - which in my opinion, adds to the overall quality of the gameplay experience....








(Arkham City PhysX comparison)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Another good example is Warframe. There are so many effects in there that you won't even see without PhysX. With PhysX, (among other things) cloth actually acts like cloth. (Warframe PhysX comparison)
> 
> In Arkham City, you'll see that fog actually reacts to enemies, instead of being something that just sits there in the environment. It reacts the way that it would in reality, if someone runs through it - which in my opinion, adds to the overall quality of the gameplay experience....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Arkham City PhysX comparison)


Yeah, the smoke in CoD Ghosts is going to do the same that the fog does. They also had some talk about newer Nvidia cards (I think GTX 600+ or 700+ series) will support a very large amount of lights or something weird. Idk I saw it a while ago, but it can definitely add more awesome to games. Those two things alone give me reason to believe that Nvidia could be making much better Physx effects, but don't really have a need to rush with it. If AMD's Mantle becomes competition, I'm sure Nvidia will use their large amount of knowledge and money to simply 1-up them anyway


----------



## d0mini

I have a problem, and being new to this place and knowing there are some knowledgeable people on this thread, I've chosen to post it here.



So, I have managed to break a fan on my GPU, and other than the fact that it was completely my fault and that I'm an idiot, what can I do? Can I send it to MSI for repairs? Fix it myself somehow? Or am I now stuck with a graphics card that I can never sell and that whines/overheats while being used? I haven't tried putting it back yet after this happened, I'm not quite ready for that yet...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah Borderlands 2 has a very high amount of Physx effects. But now every game I play I try to find the Physx effects and they are all very neat. Some of which you won't notice if you are playing competitively, but if you play a game casually you will see the effects. i'll never buy AMD simply because of Nvidia and their Physx, unless AMD's mantle manages to outdo Physx, which I don't think Nvidia will just let them


Ya I could still care less about PhysX,it's not implemented in all games and like you said they are bad for competitive gameplay like BF3 and Crysis 2 which are the main games I play
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Then apparently you haven't played Borderlands 2....I started out playing it on an Xbox 360 wit my old roommate, then switched to playing it on my PC - and refused to go back to the console version.


,Then tell me sir how will nvidia stop AMD's evil plan of mantle?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I have a problem, and being new to this place and knowing there are some knowledgeable people on this thread, I've chosen to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have managed to break a fan on my GPU, and other than the fact that it was completely my fault and that I'm an idiot, what can I do? Can I send it to MSI for repairs? Fix it myself somehow? Or am I now stuck with a graphics card that I can never sell and that whines/overheats while being used? I haven't tried putting it back yet after this happened, I'm not quite ready for that yet...


well, wat an honest man. congratz!









no matter wat u did, call MSI and request an RMA. Because watever u did it was just human error. tell 'em the truth. if they say anything that is less than something that wins u over as a loyal life-time customer, then they don't deserve u.







most companies have policies that help them win over customers.

i'm sure ppl will suggest super glue if i didn't just say it. but maybe just as important is mentioning trying an add on cooler like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> After some thought of if I should get a better cooler or go SLi, I decided to go for the former. ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II to be exact, it should be monstrous for this tiny card


edit: that's wat broke (same quality), right? nm


----------



## moccor

I didn't say it was bad for competitive gaming, just that some Physx effects wouldn't be noticeable. Check out this - http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/batman-arkham-origins-graphics-and-performance-guide#batman-arkham-origins-system-requirements
This Batman game is like built specifically for Nvidia lol, look at all these goodies ATI owners won't have. If all of these were added into BF or CoD, surely you would notice some of them and if they made a info page pointing them out, you would be surprised at how much better it looks VS on a AMD GPU. I'm not a fanboy of Nvidia, I'm talking from experience and facts. Some of the things in Borderlands 2 is just so boring looking when compared to Borderlands2 w/Physx.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> well, wat an honest man. congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter wat u did, call MSI and request an RMA. Because watever u did it was just human error. tell 'em the truth. if they say anything that is less than something that wins u over as a loyal life-time customer, then they don't deserve u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most companies have policies that help them win over customers.
> 
> i'm sure ppl will suggest super glue if i didn't just say it. but maybe just as important is mentioning trying an add on cooler like:
> edit: that's wat broke (same quality), right? nm


I don't know about the super glue part,it still may break because of the force acting on it and then smashing to the one behind it or going into the heat fins and do more damage,even if it stays I would imagine the fin shaking while moving thus disturbing the airflow for the other fins,these are somethings that come to mind I haven't experimented at all but I'm trying to say that the super glue thing is probably not going to be a nice idea


----------



## d0mini

I would like to request an RMA, but I'm not really sure how.. I'm stuck trying to register my product on their website.. It's weird, it seems bugged, but I am tired and I have just broken my GPU so I may be making some silly mistakes right now >.>
But saying I register my product, and request an RMA, should I call them or email them with a photo and an explanation? I was trying to clean the fans to stop this rattling that had happened before, which I had successfully fixed by wiping the dust away about a month ago... That doesn't sound like a particularly RMA-able thing to me, but I have never RMA'd anything before, and it's worth a try?

And thank god/intel for integrated graphics..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I didn't say it was bad for competitive gaming, just that some Physx effects wouldn't be noticeable. Check out this - http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/batman-arkham-origins-graphics-and-performance-guide#batman-arkham-origins-system-requirements
> This Batman game is like built specifically for Nvidia lol, look at all these goodies ATI owners won't have. If all of these were added into BF or CoD, surely you would notice some of them and if they made a info page pointing them out, you would be surprised at how much better it looks VS on a AMD GPU. I'm not a fanboy of Nvidia, I'm talking from experience and facts. Some of the things in Borderlands 2 is just so boring looking when compared to Borderlands2 w/Physx.


Interesting








Oh and I didn't say that anyone was a fanboy


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I would like to request an RMA, but I'm not really sure how.. I'm stuck trying to register my product on their website.. It's weird, it seems bugged, but I am tired and I have just broken my GPU so I may be making some silly mistakes right now >.>
> But saying I register my product, and request an RMA, should I call them or email them with a photo and an explanation? I was trying to clean the fans to stop this rattling that had happened before, which I had successfully fixed by wiping the dust away about a month ago... That doesn't sound like a particularly RMA-able thing to me, but I have never RMA'd anything before, and it's worth a try?
> 
> And thank god/intel for integrated graphics..


RMA is worth a chance,you won't lose anything at all


----------



## btcpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I would like to request an RMA, but I'm not really sure how.. I'm stuck trying to register my product on their website.. It's weird, it seems bugged, but I am tired and I have just broken my GPU so I may be making some silly mistakes right now >.>
> But saying I register my product, and request an RMA, should I call them or email them with a photo and an explanation? I was trying to clean the fans to stop this rattling that had happened before, which I had successfully fixed by wiping the dust away about a month ago... That doesn't sound like a particularly RMA-able thing to me, but I have never RMA'd anything before, and it's worth a try?


Make sure you insert the hyphens when registering the serial number. I spent half an hour trying to get my card registered just inputting the numbers/letters but then I inserted the hyphens and it worked fine.

And I'd say it's worth a try- at the very least you'd think they would offer you a replacement fan for ~$20 or whatever.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I don't know about the super glue part,it still may break because of the force acting on it and then smashing to the one behind it or going into the heat fins and do more damage,even if it stays I would imagine the fin shaking while moving thus disturbing the airflow for the other fins,these are somethings that come to mind I haven't experimented at all but I'm trying to say that the super glue thing is probably not going to be a nice idea


exactly. i didn't mean it was practical. i just meant that it would be less likely to be suggested by others, if i mentioned it.









i still think it's a good idea to RMA it. MSI will be cool if ur honest. i bet they end up fixing it under warranty. if they did, wouldn't u LUV MSI and always endorse them? and for all that free advertising u'd give them for life, wat will it have cost them? nothing. but that free advertising u'd give them is worth tons.

and wat i always check on, is if the replacement can be sent before the broken part. (and ask for a free return shipping lable be Emailed to u! that's a big time and hassle saver.







)

and hey, wat exactly caused the fan blade to brake off? i'm getting very curious.







if it was a feather then MSI should, replace it under warranty.

Edit: oops i thought i was responding to d0mini, ABD EL HAMEED, mb


----------



## Onikage

For the life of me can anybody help me with asus gtx 760 overcloacking first i saw rewiew on techpowerup and somehow they mangeded to get 1775 on the gpu clock and 1840 on the memory and then on the couple of other sites results are very difrent where should i start to begin with


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> For the life of me can anybody help me with asus gtx 760 overcloacking first i saw rewiew on techpowerup and somehow they mangeded to get *1775 on the gpu clock* and 1840 on the memory and then on the couple of other sites results are very difrent where should i start to begin with


What the F...?Ya I don't think that's even possible with LN2,IMO this thread has all the results you'll need


----------



## d0mini

Well, I wanted to clean the underside of the fans because that was what seemed to be the problem last time, so I unscrewed the three screws that hold the fan in place (no sticker or anything saying that this would break warranty) and angled the fan so that I could get at the underside... So, yes.. While I was wiping the blades with a cloth one of the fins snapped from the pressure I was exerting between my hand and the plastic shroud to keep it steady. So no feather, just me being a dumbass. I swear to god, the MSI support page is bugged as hell, I can't even make an account - it asks me for information that I give, then takes me to my own page with options to register and view warranties and such, but whenever I click on one it sends me straight back to my personal support page with no changes..... if I close that page then it's like I never registered, when I try logging back in it just tells me that the account doesn't exist. Does this not sound like some kind of nightmare?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I didn't say that anyone was a fanboy


Oh I know you didn't, I added the part about not being a fanboy because I'm always the neutral type and have unbiased opinions. CoD Ghosts and Assassins Creed (w/e the new one is) is also supposed to be heavily enhanced with Nvidia GPU's


----------



## Chomuco

new ! sli evga gtx 760 ftw 4gb







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7368114
5 = http://hwbot.org/submission/2442267_chomuco_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_760_15769_marks/

http://gyazo.com/259ed4fdfa750e6da7e0d20731eac447.png





pd:
1 )







http://hwbot.org/submission/2440342_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_760_17339_marks/
HOMECINEMA-PC nice !!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Well, I wanted to clean the underside of the fans because that was what seemed to be the problem last time, so I unscrewed the three screws that hold the fan in place (no sticker or anything saying that this would break warranty) and angled the fan so that I could get at the underside... So, yes.. While I was wiping the blades with a cloth one of the fins snapped from the pressure I was exerting between my hand and the plastic shroud to keep it steady. So no feather, just me being a dumbass. I swear to god, the MSI support page is bugged as hell, I can't even make an account - it asks me for information that I give, then takes me to my own page with options to register and view warranties and such, but whenever I click on one it sends me straight back to my personal support page with no changes..... if I close that page then it's like I never registered, when I try logging back in it just tells me that the account doesn't exist. Does this not sound like some kind of nightmare?


You're not a [email protected]$$ it was just bad luck


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I would like to request an RMA, but I'm not really sure how.. I'm stuck trying to register my product on their website.. It's weird, it seems bugged, but I am tired and I have just broken my GPU so I may be making some silly mistakes right now >.>
> But saying I register my product, and request an RMA, should I call them or email them with a photo and an explanation? I was trying to clean the fans to stop this rattling that had happened before, which I had successfully fixed by wiping the dust away about a month ago... That doesn't sound like a particularly RMA-able thing to me, but I have never RMA'd anything before, and it's worth a try?
> 
> And thank god/intel for integrated graphics..


Is there a verification e-mail that was sent? Maybe there's a link to activate the account, or something like that....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya I could still care less about PhysX,it's not implemented in all games and like you said they are bad for competitive gameplay like BF3 and Crysis 2 which are the main games I play
> ,Then tell me sir how will nvidia stop AMD's evil plan of mantle?


A plan is very different from technology that has been implemented for quite some time. They'll still have the bugs to work out, whereas PhysX is completely functioning.









EDIT: I just read some articles about Mantle - please explain how that is supposed to be comparable to PhysX....It sounds like it would be more of a competitor for Nvidia's CUDA technology....


----------



## d0mini

no, nothing.. I've tried it a few more times, double checked the email, the site, my inbox, another email address...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Well, I wanted to clean the underside of the fans because that was what seemed to be the problem last time, so I unscrewed the three screws that hold the fan in place (no sticker or anything saying that this would break warranty) and angled the fan so that I could get at the underside... So, yes.. While I was wiping the blades with a cloth one of the fins snapped from the pressure I was exerting between my hand and the plastic shroud to keep it steady. So no feather, just me being a dumbass. I swear to god, the MSI support page is bugged as hell, I can't even make an account - it asks me for information that I give, then takes me to my own page with options to register and view warranties and such, but whenever I click on one it sends me straight back to my personal support page with no changes..... if I close that page then it's like I never registered, when I try logging back in it just tells me that the account doesn't exist. Does this not sound like some kind of nightmare?


k, i got some big advice through experience. i went through wat ur describing and i documented it with screen shots and i saved in PDF and MHT format.

if u'd ever like to save in MHT go HERE. (http://www.unmht.org/unmht/en_index.html) if u use Mozilla FireFox. (The technology was patented by Microsoft so u could save a whole webpage no matter how complicated or large it was, to a single file. The patent ran out. so anyone can use the MHT technology now. With UnMHT, u can save multiple Tabs in a single click. Right click a Tab and select "Save Multiple Tabs".) if u use Chrome or Oprah i'm sure there's plug-in to DL for MHT in them.

because if the MSI web site is screwy, it's not ur fault. (Call the White House.... k sry. that was uncalled for but i had to say it. not my fault.







) so documenting that u attempted something always helps. Antec (Power Supply company) honored a warranty of mine years after if expired because i had documented and had all the proof that their registering site was messed up and i had tried my best to register on time. The guy on the phone admitted their site was dated technology and said they were updating soon.

So just call MSI. I've not called them recently or ever so i can't say wat phone policy is or if they do or don't have phone support for RMA. If u document the problems registering, tell them u have it. maybe it is archaic tech that they need to replace.

*BUT and this is a BIG-BUT, ur description sounds like it broke under warranty. The one and only defective blade broke! the others held up. but the one that broke, broke. IDT it should have. Flat out honestly. u should be able to clean ur vid card without the fear of a part snapping off. so give 'em a call and let us know how it goes. GL







*

Edit: in the future just use canned-air.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> A plan is very different from technology that has been implemented for quite some time. They'll still have the bugs to work out, whereas PhysX is completely functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just read some articles about Mantle - please explain how that is supposed to be comparable to PhysX....It sounds like it would be more of a competitor for Nvidia's CUDA technology....


Mantle is still new you know,give it some time
And I don't know if it's supposed to be compared to PhysX,all I know about mantle is it speaks to the hardware directly rather than DX so it should make the GPU perform better cause you're giving direct instructions to the GPU


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> A plan is very different from technology that has been implemented for quite some time. They'll still have the bugs to work out, whereas PhysX is completely functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just read some articles about Mantle - please explain how that is supposed to be comparable to PhysX....It sounds like it would be more of a competitor for Nvidia's CUDA technology....


I am not sure either, from things I've read i thought it pretty much just gave AMD control of some low-level stuff which would allow them to make modifications to games like Physx. If that is not the case and Mantle is just to improve performance (unlikely) then AMD still has no chance as a option from me or anyone else that really enjoys Physx. Because GPU's are fairly priced. I would rather lose the 10% performance by not choosing a HD7970, pay the same price, not receive games I won't play (never settle reloaded bundle) at the cost of gaining Physx.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I am not sure either, from things I've read i thought it pretty much just gave AMD control of some low-level stuff which would allow them to make modifications to games like Physx. If that is not the case and Mantle is just to improve performance (unlikely) then AMD still has no chance as a option from me or anyone else that really enjoys Physx. Because GPU's are fairly priced. I would rather lose the 10% performance by not choosing a HD7970, pay the same price, not receive games I won't play (never settle reloaded bundle) at the cost of gaining Physx.


I'm the complete opposite


----------



## moccor

Well I guess it depends on how much you love playing games. But for the most part, 10% is very insignificant. Because of the 10% more performance, it is so insignificant in both low FPS and high FPS. The GTX 760 and HD 7970 are awesome. But lets saying you go to play Borderlands2. Both cards will just run the game as though its nothing. So 60FPS+ (assuming if you're using a single-card setup you will also have a 60Hz monitor), adding 10% when you're already above 60 does nothing. Now lets say you load up BF4 and max out the settings (2GB GTX 760 memory limit aside) if the HD7970 gets 40fps and it's about 10% better performance-wise compared to the GTX 760, it would only be about a fps decrease. Not sure about anyone here, but that would be hard to notice, as 40fps already isn't completely smooth. of course BF4 is supposed to be optimized for AMD so the difference may be bigger with the 10%, but 10% is nothing compared to some extra eye-candy that you can go to your console friends and be like "how come you don't have... oh right, console" lol. Also, Nvidia is releasing that Shadowplay stuff on the 28th, that's another plus, I think it will replace FRAPS on my system

tldr; imo the 10% increase of performance the HD7970 has over the GTX760 w/gaming @60Hz is way too insignificant to turn down Physx, HBAO+, Shadowplay and some other Nvidia exclusives.


----------



## MattGordon

So my PC is finally finished and ticking! God it's nice to back with my 760... No cpu bottleneck anymore, too! Time to actually overclock and push some benchmarks!









Finally checked up my ASIC quality, it's at 85.9%. I'm assuming that's a good score since there's only 3 others with a higher score listed?


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Well, I wanted to clean the underside of the fans because that was what seemed to be the problem last time, so I unscrewed the three screws that hold the fan in place (no sticker or anything saying that this would break warranty) and angled the fan so that I could get at the underside... So, yes.. While I was wiping the blades with a cloth one of the fins snapped from the pressure I was exerting between my hand and the plastic shroud to keep it steady. So no feather, just me being a dumbass. I swear to god, the MSI support page is bugged as hell, I can't even make an account - it asks me for information that I give, then takes me to my own page with options to register and view warranties and such, but whenever I click on one it sends me straight back to my personal support page with no changes..... if I close that page then it's like I never registered, when I try logging back in it just tells me that the account doesn't exist. Does this not sound like some kind of nightmare?


Sorry to hear of your troubles, and yes I am the SOB who is going to recommend super glue if all else fails. I had a similar experience, only worse with my 560TI TF3 Hawk a while back. I was using my Shop Vac blower to blow dust out the card when my finger slipped and the tip of the blower broke four yes 4 of my blades. I only found 3 blades and took a risk with Crazy glue (that's what super glue is marketed as in my country.) That was more than a year now and the card ran like a champ until I replaced it last month. It was a bit noisy under load/ heavy OC gaming and surprisingly wobbling wasn't an issue. It even remained silent while idle, the noise only kicked above 60% and it was not unbearable. So if worse comes you could always try it out.


----------



## jbrown287

I am wondering if the 760 4gb card would overclock the same as the 2gb card? Does anyone have a good starting point? Im running the msi 760.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well I guess it depends on how much you love playing games. But for the most part, 10% is very insignificant. Because of the 10% more performance, it is so insignificant in both low FPS and high FPS. The GTX 760 and HD 7970 are awesome. But lets saying you go to play Borderlands2. Both cards will just run the game as though its nothing. So 60FPS+ (assuming if you're using a single-card setup you will also have a 60Hz monitor), adding 10% when you're already above 60 does nothing. Now lets say you load up BF4 and max out the settings (2GB GTX 760 memory limit aside) if the HD7970 gets 40fps and it's about 10% better performance-wise compared to the GTX 760, it would only be about a fps decrease. Not sure about anyone here, but that would be hard to notice, as 40fps already isn't completely smooth. of course BF4 is supposed to be optimized for AMD so the difference may be bigger with the 10%, but 10% is nothing compared to some extra eye-candy that you can go to your console friends and be like "how come you don't have... oh right, console" lol. Also, Nvidia is releasing that Shadowplay stuff on the 28th, that's another plus, I think it will replace FRAPS on my system
> 
> tldr; imo the 10% increase of performance the HD7970 has over the GTX760 w/gaming @60Hz is way too insignificant to turn down Physx, HBAO+, Shadowplay and some other Nvidia exclusives.


Meh I don't record,PhusX isn't used in most games and even if used I will turn it down for competitive gameplay and I think AMD has their variant of HBAO(which I turn down in BF3 for competitive gameplay)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown287*
> 
> I am wondering if the 760 4gb card would overclock the same as the 2gb card? Does anyone have a good starting point? Im running the msi 760.


First page has all the instructions


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Meh I don't record,PhusX isn't used in most games and even if used I will turn it down for competitive gameplay and I think AMD has their variant of HBAO(which I turn down in BF3 for competitive gameplay)


Out of sheer curiosity: If you're such an AMD fan, why did you get a GTX 760? That really doesn't make sense to me....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity: If you're such an AMD fan, why did you get a GTX 760? That really doesn't make sense to me....


AMD fan............seriously?I'm *NO ONE's* fan,all I'm saying that crossfire 280x would be better IMO than SLI GTX 760s because it offers more performance and I'm saying that I don't use most nvidia exclusive things since
A)most games I play don't have PhysX and even if they do I don't use it for competitive gameplay
B)I don't record gameplay so I don't need shadow play
C)G-sync will be for some monitors only and mine isn't icluded :'(
Also I'm very disappointed that nvidia locked the voltage,but I am happy with my 760 and I'm planning to SLI it even!
I'm very sorry if you got me wrong or if I appeared as an AMD fanboy in front of you guys and I don't wish to continue this conversation as I don't wish to break the friendship


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah Borderlands 2 has a very high amount of Physx effects. But now every game I play I try to find the Physx effects and they are all very neat. Some of which you won't notice if you are playing competitively, but if you play a game casually you will see the effects. i'll never buy AMD simply because of Nvidia and their Physx, unless AMD's mantle manages to outdo Physx, which I don't think Nvidia will just let them


wat's this Physx effects thing everyone is talking about?

is it anything like in this Vid?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Borderlands 2 hybrid physx with amd crossfire



i can't imagine no Physx.

no wait. that does seem a little too complicated to have to deal with. too many hoops to jump through. Although, it would matter how many games u play and if u have to configure it once or every time u install drivers.

the new AMD cards come with BF4 included. (they'd better!







) and maybe other stuff. and that is additional savings. but i'm nVidia for life. i'll never say don't buy AMD if someone else wants to go AMD. but i only buy nVidia.


----------



## MattGordon

So I'm setting up to overclock and I just ran furmark. Is it boosted clock in furmark - base clock or is it boosted clock in furmark - boost clock listed on gpu-z?

I hit 1241.0MHZ without an overclock it seems...







a 169MHZ difference from stock clock speed. That seems too high? I mean hey, EVGA has the card listed like this:

1072MHz Base Clock
1137MHz Boost Clock

not

1072MHz Base Clock
1241MHZ Boost Clock


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So I'm setting up to overclock and I just ran furmark. Is it boosted clock in furmark - base clock or is it boosted clock in furmark - boost clock listed on gpu-z?
> 
> I hit 1241.0MHZ without an overclock it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 169MHZ difference from stock clock speed. That seems too high? I mean hey, EVGA has the card listed like this:
> 
> 1072MHz Base Clock
> 1137MHz Boost Clock
> 
> not
> 
> 1072MHz Base Clock
> 1241MHZ Boost Clock


That's GeForce experience which automatically OCes your GPU when you increase the power and temp target


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's GeForce experience which automatically OCes your GPU when you increase the power and temp target


So I may have some more OC left in the card?

Edit:

yeah I see what's going on now. Now to have fun...


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You're not a [email protected]$$ it was just bad luck


There was quite a bit of that when the 560Ti TFII came out also...noisy fan, then people stop the fan with a finger to figure which one is the noisy one...then a blade snaps....I RMA'd to MSI once for a 560Ti...that went quick and flawless...try it...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So I may have some more OC left in the card?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> yeah I see what's going on now. Now to have fun...


GL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> There was quite a bit of that when the 560Ti TFII came out also...noisy fan, then people stop the fan with a finger to figure which one is the noisy one...then a blade snaps....I RMA'd to MSI once for a 560Ti...that went quick and flawless...try it...


Ya I never miss with my card maybe get it out every once and a while and just clean with a cloth,I try to stay away from the fans because I fear I'd break them,speaking of cleaning,I have to clean my 5830 and 6790


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> There was quite a bit of that when the 560Ti TFII came out also...noisy fan, then people stop the fan with a finger to figure which one is the noisy one...then a blade snaps....I RMA'd to MSI once for a 560Ti...that went quick and flawless...try it...


exactly.

in fact, i would tell them, all i did was look at it and it broke.









then, i'd say, well no, i'm just kidding. And then admit to them that, all i did was attempt to clean it and the blade broke off.

how could they not replace it? it's like, all i'd been doing was to use the product like it was intended to be used.

wat if they suggested, Super-glue?









did u try Super-Glue?

i'd be like, well no i didn't try... wait! *** is the matter with u! Oh, sry, u were just kidding me bak.


----------



## DarkReign32

I'm at my wits end with these cards. My scores are getting lower :|

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1474547

Can someone post some results so I can compare? I've tried a new sli bridge, swapping cards and I can't really think of much else to try.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> AMD fan............seriously?I'm *NO ONE's* fan,all I'm saying that crossfire 280x would be better IMO than SLI GTX 760s because it offers more performance and I'm saying that I don't use most nvidia exclusive things since
> A)most games I play don't have PhysX and even if they do I don't use it for competitive gameplay
> B)I don't record gameplay so I don't need shadow play
> C)G-sync will be for some monitors only and mine isn't icluded :'(
> Also I'm very disappointed that nvidia locked the voltage,but I am happy with my 760 and I'm planning to SLI it even!
> I'm very sorry if you got me wrong or if I appeared as an AMD fanboy in front of you guys and I don't wish to continue this conversation as I don't wish to break the friendship


No worries....I'm just saying that if you look at the majority of your recent comments, they're very centered around AMD>Nvidia....I tried to go with an AMD card when I was messing around with my computer about a year or so ago (the pricing was pretty good), and could not get it to work to save my life







....I exchanged it for an Nvidia card and *BAM!!* video card goodness....









My conclusion is that I don't want to have to jump through a bunch of hoops to install a component. Windows 7 Ultimate has automatically installed drivers for everything I've ever plugged into my PC - with the exception of AMD video cards....Not sure if that's "the norm" for them or not, but it turned me away. Now, I'm hooked like crack on PhysX, I absolutely love the way that it looks, and it's present in the major games that I play the most.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries....I'm just saying that if you look at the majority of your recent comments, they're very centered around AMD>Nvidia....I tried to go with an AMD card when I was messing around with my computer about a year or so ago (the pricing was pretty good), and could not get it to work to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I exchanged it for an Nvidia card and *BAM!!* video card goodness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion is that I don't want to have to jump through a bunch of hoops to install a component. Windows 7 Ultimate has automatically installed drivers for everything I've ever plugged into my PC - with the exception of AMD video cards....Not sure if that's "the norm" for them or not, but it turned me away. Now, I'm hooked like crack on PhysX, I absolutely love the way that it looks, and it's present in the major games that I play the most.


I might get a game to try PhysX


----------



## Chomuco

My scores sli

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1474739

http://gyazo.com/e8a58e9c5c92e91120cf82fed40018b9.png

http://gyazo.com/8f2775be29ab8db75d18ed00d7e08a4f.png


----------



## Scotty99

If i was to buy a 760, are there any on the market that have the vbios mod already installed in them from the factory or is this a bios someone on these forums wrote up?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> If i was to buy a 760, are there any on the market that have the vbios mod already installed in them from the factory or is this a bios someone on these forums wrote up?


It's called a mod for a reason....
If you want the voltage unlocked card then go for the HAWK


----------



## Scotty99

Eh, no reason to be a dick mate. I asked because on other series of cards this "mod" was simply the asus bios.

Have a nice day.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> My scores sli
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1474739
> 
> http://gyazo.com/e8a58e9c5c92e91120cf82fed40018b9.png
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8f2775be29ab8db75d18ed00d7e08a4f.png


Thanks for that.

Looks like I'm scoring a few hundred point less in graphics than you are. Not that big of a deal I suppose. I tested both cards independently and they're fine.
May I ask what your core clock is currently at?


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Chomuco can't you set memories higher? Most of us set the slider to +600 (1800Mhz) without issues.

@d0mini you are unlucky but dont try to clean the blades again like this. High pressure air is enough with the fan/fans in place. Let us know how msi responds.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I might get a game to try PhysX


You can always try out Warframe - it's free....


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> One more. Connect the gpu to different pcie slot and check it again.


I have now tried using second PCIe slot on my MoBo and the issue still exists. I guess it's time to RMA it


----------



## d0mini

@Bee Dee 3 Dee

So you have already made one? It sounds very useful, could you send it to me via a PM or something?

I will try contacting them on their UK phone-line today to see what they say, I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> I have now tried using second PCIe slot on my MoBo and the issue still exists. I guess it's time to RMA it


Last try prior RMA is to update your bios to latest official or latest custom beta.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> good that u have successfully cooled the one card. congratz! ppl may see u did so and with success and use the facts while researching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad u skipped SLI. performance is SIK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but do urself a favor and GO SLI eventually. Good news is if the 2nd one goes below the first card, u may never need to change the cooler on on the 2nd card because it's the top one that always gets so much hotter. and take a few weeks and if prices drop on the 760, and i think they will, u will have saved some money.


Thanks for the kind word, I will definitely go for 2nd card sooner or later since I have used SLi before in 9600GT days, SLi performance were good back then, it should be better now


----------



## Fonzie1225

I have an Asus 760 but the rig it's in isn't currently operational. Would you accept a picture of my card with my OCN name in the photo?


----------



## d0mini

I called the UK number and got referred to an email address which I sent an email to this morning, along with the same picture that I posted here and my product number. So, hopefully I'll get a reply soon!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I called the UK number and got referred to an email address which I sent an email to this morning, along with the same picture that I posted here and my product number. So, hopefully I'll get a reply soon!


cool. GL


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I called the UK number and got referred to an email address which I sent an email to this morning, along with the same picture that I posted here and my product number. So, hopefully I'll get a reply soon!


Keep us posted


----------



## d0mini

I will







I've seen people do entire logs of their RMA conversations here, but maybe I'll do that on a separate thread if it goes really well/badly..


----------



## d0mini

Something just occurred to me - if I want to send this card for repairs, should I revert the bios back to its original? Because right now I've got it so it runs with 1.212v.. Does anyone have the original MSI Gaming edition (2GB) bios spare for me to flash?


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

about the highest i could go on my evga gtx 760 acx. The system runs pretty stable with this overclock.
never goes over 80c and has epic performance.
I could have went up +5mhz more on the core and 10-15mhz more on the memory
but by then the temps start to rise and it isnt worth it.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the highest i could go on my evga gtx 760 acx. The system runs pretty stable with this overclock.
> never goes over 80c and has epic performance.
> I could have went up +5mhz more on the core and 10-15mhz more on the memory
> but by then the temps start to rise and it isnt worth it.












adjust the fan speeds in Afterburner to something similar to:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







it should help u to keep temps closer to 70c.

try and mod ur case for even better temps. add a fan or two. or just take the side off ur case- if no children or animals are around.









plz add all ur specs to ur sig so ppl can see wat u hardware u have.

GL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Something just occurred to me - if I want to send this card for repairs, should I revert the bios back to its original? Because right now I've got it so it runs with 1.212v.. Does anyone have the original MSI Gaming edition (2GB) bios spare for me to flash?


good question.

it's on the MSI site. sry i don't have link handy.

but didn't u backup the original?









u must be an extremely optimistic person to have skipped backing up the original before flashing.







bad practice but extremely optimistic.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjust the fan speeds in Afterburner to something similar to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should help u to keep temps closer to 70c.
> 
> try and mod ur case for even better temps. add a fan or two. or just take the side off ur case- if no children or animals are around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz add all ur specs to ur sig so ppl can see wat u hardware u have.
> 
> GL


So this fan curve is better than stock?


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Alright thanks for the tips


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So this fan curve is better than stock?


I'd certainly say so, that's the same curve that I'm using and my temps have never been above 65*C (results may vary depending on your case's airflow)....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Something just occurred to me - if I want to send this card for repairs, should I revert the bios back to its original? Because right now I've got it so it runs with 1.212v.. Does anyone have the original MSI Gaming edition (2GB) bios spare for me to flash?


Give this a go.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141097/msi-gtx760-2048-130604.html

Also, as Bee Dee said, back up your original bios in the future. It's a good habit to adopt.

While on the subject of bios'. Has anyone tried any bios mods with the Asus GTX 760 DCii OC?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Something just occurred to me - if I want to send this card for repairs, should I revert the bios back to its original? Because right now I've got it so it runs with 1.212v.. Does anyone have the original MSI Gaming edition (2GB) bios spare for me to flash?


I can post it tonight - that's the card that I have.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'd certainly say so, that's the same curve that I'm using and my temps have never been above 65*C (results may vary depending on your case's airflow)....


I just did,should I check the "force fan speed update on each period" option?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well my GTX 760 arrived earlier today and i have her all tucked in nice and comfy. I have had over 40+ gpus in my time and yet this is my first MSi one











I have to say i was very impressed with the build quality & finish of the card, even the extras were nice touch too. The backplate is just an added bonus really









I have only had a little tinker with the overclocking ( + 40 Mhz core + 50Mhz Mem ), i did try upto 65Mhz+ on core but she did not want to play nice, and given she is already OC'd im very happy so far. So now she sits at ....

1141 Mhz Core Baseclock
1267 Mhz Boost + or - 20Mhz
1527Mhz Mem

What absolutely blows me away is the temps , this thing runs silly cool !! Highest ive seen is 61c in Furmark & Firestrike Extreme, my HD7970 Matrix P would be at 80c+ by now ha ha. Plus im not sure the thing is even on, it is so quiet i keep checking it. Even if i ramp the fan upto 70% i can still barely hear the thing. Crazy just crazy, but in a good way.

* Thx Bee Dee 3 Dee for your pointer earlier i had a read up *


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well my GTX 760 arrived earlier today and i have her all tucked in nice and comfy. I have had over 40+ gpus in my time and yet this is my first MSi one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say i was very impressed with the build quality & finish of the card, even the extras were nice touch too. The backplate is just an added bonus really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only had a little tinker with the overclocking ( + 40 Mhz core + 50Mhz Mem ), i did try upto 65Mhz+ on core but she did not want to play nice, and given she is already OC'd im very happy so far. So now she sits at ....
> 
> 1141 Mhz Core Baseclock
> 1267 Mhz Boost + or - 20Mhz
> 1527Mhz Mem
> 
> What absolutely blows me away is the temps , this thing runs silly cool !! Highest ive seen is 61c in Furmark & Firestrike Extreme, my HD7970 Matrix P would be at 80c+ by now ha ha. Plus im not sure the thing is even on, it is so quiet i keep checking it. Even if i ramp the fan upto 70% i can still barely hear the thing. Crazy just crazy, but in a good way.
> 
> * Thx Bee Dee 3 Dee for your pointer earlier i had a read up *


Nice


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjust the fan speeds in Afterburner to something similar to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should help u to keep temps closer to 70c.
> 
> try and mod ur case for even better temps. add a fan or two. or just take the side off ur case- if no children or animals are around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz add all ur specs to ur sig so ppl can see wat u hardware u have.
> 
> GL


Full system specs
Gpu: Evga gtx 760 2gb acx
Cpu: Intel i5 2500k 4.3ghz overclock
Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance ddr3 1600 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Mobo: Asus p8z68-v pro
ssd: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120gb


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well my GTX 760 arrived earlier today and i have her all tucked in nice and comfy. I have had over 40+ gpus in my time and yet this is my first MSi one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say i was very impressed with the build quality & finish of the card, even the extras were nice touch too. The backplate is just an added bonus really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only had a little tinker with the overclocking ( + 40 Mhz core + 50Mhz Mem ), i did try upto 65Mhz+ on core but she did not want to play nice, and given she is already OC'd im very happy so far. So now she sits at ....
> 
> 1141 Mhz Core Baseclock
> 1267 Mhz Boost + or - 20Mhz
> 1527Mhz Mem
> 
> What absolutely blows me away is the temps , this thing runs silly cool !! Highest ive seen is 61c in Furmark & Firestrike Extreme, my HD7970 Matrix P would be at 80c+ by now ha ha. Plus im not sure the thing is even on, it is so quiet i keep checking it. Even if i ramp the fan upto 70% i can still barely hear the thing. Crazy just crazy, but in a good way.
> 
> * Thx Bee Dee 3 Dee for your pointer earlier i had a read up *


nice card


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Full system specs
> Gpu: Evga gtx 760 2gb acx
> Cpu: Intel i5 2500k 4.3ghz overclock
> Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance ddr3 1600 8GB (2 x 4GB)
> Mobo: Asus p8z68-v pro
> ssd: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120gb


cool.









go to:
http://www.overclock.net/u/372282/thebaldkiwi
Scroll down to where it says edit Signature. and click on it to add ur specs to ur sig.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@Bee Dee 3 Dee should I check the the "force fan speed update on each period" box?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @Bee Dee 3 Dee should I check the the "force fan speed update on each period" box?


leave at default (unchecked).

and GID it.

i forget wat is it for. and can't find anything initially.

all i got from the ReadMe is:
Quote:


> Page 8
> Added new "Force fan speed update on each period" option to the "Fan" tab. New option *may improve compatibility of software automatic fan speed control mode with some bugged display drivers, overriding manually programmed fan speed under certain conditions*


somebody will explain if we can't GID more.

sounds like potentially could help with a specific prob(s) or diagnosis.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> leave at default (unchecked).
> 
> and GID it.
> 
> i forget wat is it for. and can't find anything initially.
> 
> all i got from the ReadMe is:
> somebody will explain if we can't GID more.
> 
> sounds like potentially could help with a specific prob(s) or diagnosis.


+rep,I checked anyways just to make sure the curve is always applied


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I just did,should I check the "force fan speed update on each period" option?


I have it checked on my PC, apparently it's working out since my temps stay low....


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Looks like I'm scoring a few hundred point less in graphics than you are. Not that big of a deal I suppose. I tested both cards independently and they're fine.
> May I ask what your core clock is currently at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Chomuco can't you set memories higher? Most of us set the slider to +600 (1800Mhz) without issues.
> 
> @d0mini you are unlucky but dont try to clean the blades again like this. High pressure air is enough with the fan/fans in place. Let us know how msi responds.


clok maxim.boot 1319







bios 1

http://gyazo.com/e8a58e9c5c92e91120cf82fed40018b9.png


----------



## d0mini

@blaze2210

That would be very useful, thanks







And yes, I should have backed up my original.. I am verry new to this - this is my very first graphics card, so I am prone to making stupid mistakes...Like breaking my expensive computer equipment....


----------



## blaze2210

No worries, at least there are enough people in this club, with different 760's - someone's bound to have the vBIOS you're looking for....


----------



## prava

Hey, guys, how good is a 85.5% ASIC? First time Kepler owner here. I realised the card boosts up to 1150mhz while playing BF3, how good is it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hey, guys, how good is a 85.5% ASIC? First time Kepler owner here. I realised the card boosts up to 1150mhz while playing BF3, how good is it?


Have you looked at the chart on the first page of this forum? It has a list of the ASIC scores of the majority of this club's members....


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> @blaze2210
> 
> That would be very useful, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I should have backed up my original.. I am verry new to this - this is my very first graphics card, so I am prone to making stupid mistakes...Like breaking my expensive computer equipment....


Here's a non-modded BIOS from my card, _MSI Gaming_ model.

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7words*
> 
> Here's a non-modded BIOS from my card, _MSI Gaming_ model.
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


Nice! It would be about 5 hours or so till I'm home from work....







Thanks for getting that handled!!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries....I'm just saying that if you look at the majority of your recent comments, they're very centered around AMD>Nvidia....I tried to go with an AMD card when I was messing around with my computer about a year or so ago (the pricing was pretty good), and could not get it to work to save my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I exchanged it for an Nvidia card and *BAM!!* video card goodness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion is that I don't want to have to jump through a bunch of hoops to install a component. Windows 7 Ultimate has automatically installed drivers for everything I've ever plugged into my PC - with the exception of AMD video cards....Not sure if that's "the norm" for them or not, but it turned me away. Now, I'm hooked like crack on PhysX, I absolutely love the way that it looks, and it's present in the major games that I play the most.


Haha, my bad, didn't want to cause such confusion. Well he wasn't saying AMD > Nvidia (cuz each card has its competition, no side can really be better) he just preferred the Never Settle Reloaded bundle and priceerformance of AMD's card over the Nvidia cards and their Physx. Though come October 28th Nvidia is having their own Bundle, which imo, kinda makes the decision of what brand to go with for you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I got another hawk on tues and had no end of dramas with it NV crashes , something wrong with the mem . Couldn't finish any benchies or valley even at stock clocks and no mem o/clock either with a asic of 80% expected much better than that









Took it back this morning and swapped it for another one with a asic of 71%







but it passed a valley with 51fps @ 1398 / 3600 with voltage hack @ 1.344 - 1.35v straight outta the box !









Nv driver crashed 2 mins after but it finished the benchie ! Now I have a base to work from


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Haha, my bad, didn't want to cause such confusion. Well he wasn't saying AMD > Nvidia (cuz each card has its competition, no side can really be better) he just preferred the Never Settle Reloaded bundle and priceerformance of AMD's card over the Nvidia cards and their Physx. Though come October 28th Nvidia is having their own Bundle, which imo, kinda makes the decision of what brand to go with for you


I'm completely stoked that my 2nd 760 came with Arkham Origins - I played it for about 4 hours last night with all the settings maxed out. It was spectacular!! I love all of the different effects that are present due to my Nvidia cards!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I got another hawk on tues and had no end of dramas with it NV crashes , something wrong with the mem . Couldn't finish any benchies or valley even at stock clocks and no mem o/clock either with a asic of 80% expected much better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it back this morning and swapped it for another one with a asic of 71%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it passed a valley with 51fps @ 1398 / 3600 with voltage hack @ 1.344 - 1.35v straight outta the box !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nv driver crashed 2 mins after but it finished the benchie ! Now I have a base to work from


That sucks....Hopefully you get it figured out, I'm very interested in seeing what you'll be able to do with a pair of OC'd Hawks!!

This might be a stupid question, but have you tried out different drivers?


----------



## DarkReign32

Well my voltage is locked at 1.2v. Even with raising the voltage through After Burner/PrecisionX it doesn't budge. I guess it's time to use KBT on one card and see if it helps any. Hope I don't brick it!

Edit: Well I can't force a constant voltage with KBT, but it does show that 1.2125v is the max. Anyway of forcing that through software?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2407 2nd Hawk 1398 / 3628 @ 1.35v *P10532 first attempt !*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7374237









I hope I can get these two Hawks to play nice


----------



## Bender24

Hello everyone,

I recently sold and replaced an EVGA GTX670 FTW with two EVGA GTX760 SC w/ ACX cards in order to SLI after some extensive research that indicated significant gains, even over the Titan, in all cases. I was looking forward to taking advantage of higher frame-rates in graphically intensive games, and thought my rig would breeze through Ultra settings for the foreseeable future. However, I'm running into some issues that are rather puzzling based off of comparison benchmarks I've found online.

First, my rig:

Intel 3770k 3.5GHZ
16 GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 Crucial Ballistix
GTX760 SC w/ ACX 2GB GDDR5
GTX760 SC w/ ACX 2GB GDDR5
ASRock z77 Extreme6
Antec HCG 750W PSU
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD (Boot Drive)
Seagate 2TB 7200RPM HDD (Games)

In particular, I'm experiencing some major stuttering and low frame-rates/drops in Metro: Last Light, Crysis 2, and Batman: Arkham Origins. Haven't tested all of my games, but these stand out in relation to benchmark scores.

Last Light Benchmarks show an average of 27fps on Ultra with or without SSAA on - which seems extremely low. Though, in-game I seem to consistently get a higher frame-rate than this, it stutters during firefights or particularly intense scenes with 2x SSAA on. Turning VSYNC off creates its own set of problems, while turning SSAA off blurs too much for me and does not seem to entirely eliminate stutter.

Crysis 2 displays higher frame-rates in a benchmark test, but experiences huge fps dips in-game with VSYNC on and everything on ULTRA - almost to the point of being non-playable at certain points. Turning VSYNC off seems to largely fix the issue, but the low frame-rates are still baffling. Compared to benchmarks found online, I am not seeing nearly what is being reported.

Though I haven't benchmarked Arkham Origins, I do notice significant stuttering / frame-rate drops on indoor or outdoor segments when simply panning the camera - everything turned up to the highest setting with 4x MSAA. I have not tried TXAA yet, though I don't know if that will make a difference.

I didn't think I'd be experiencing any of these issues, and am not sure what I should/can do to fix the problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as this is an extremely frustrating issue that I would think, by all accounts, shouldn't even be an issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently sold and replaced an EVGA GTX670 FTW with two EVGA GTX760 SC w/ ACX cards in order to SLI after some extensive research that indicated significant gains, even over the Titan, in all cases. I was looking forward to taking advantage of higher frame-rates in graphically intensive games, and thought my rig would breeze through Ultra settings for the foreseeable future. However, I'm running into some issues that are rather puzzling based off of comparison benchmarks I've found online.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First, my rig:
> 
> Intel 3770k 3.5GHZ
> 16 GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 Crucial Ballistix
> GTX760 SC w/ ACX 2GB GDDR5
> GTX760 SC w/ ACX 2GB GDDR5
> ASRock z77 Extreme6
> Antec HCG 750W PSU
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD (Boot Drive)
> Seagate 2TB 7200RPM HDD (Games)
> 
> In particular, I'm experiencing some major stuttering and low frame-rates/drops in Metro: Last Light, Crysis 2, and Batman: Arkham Origins. Haven't tested all of my games, but these stand out in relation to benchmark scores.
> 
> Last Light Benchmarks show an average of 27fps on Ultra with or without SSAA on - which seems extremely low. Though, in-game I seem to consistently get a higher frame-rate than this, it stutters during firefights or particularly intense scenes with 2x SSAA on. Turning VSYNC off creates its own set of problems, while turning SSAA off blurs too much for me and does not seem to entirely eliminate stutter.
> 
> Crysis 2 displays higher frame-rates in a benchmark test, but experiences huge fps dips in-game with VSYNC on and everything on ULTRA - almost to the point of being non-playable at certain points. Turning VSYNC off seems to largely fix the issue, but the low frame-rates are still baffling. Compared to benchmarks found online, I am not seeing nearly what is being reported.
> 
> Though I haven't benchmarked Arkham Origins, I do notice significant stuttering / frame-rate drops on indoor or outdoor segments when simply panning the camera - everything turned up to the highest setting with 4x MSAA. I have not tried TXAA yet, though I don't know if that will make a difference.
> 
> I didn't think I'd be experiencing any of these issues, and am not sure what I should/can do to fix the problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as this is an extremely frustrating issue that I would think, by all accounts, shouldn't even be an issue. Thanks in advance!


is SLI enabled in nVidia Control Panel?


----------



## Bender24

Yes, I enabled SLI in the NVidia control panel when I swapped cards


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Last try prior RMA is to update your bios to latest official or latest custom beta.


Before I was using latest released BIOS F7, I now updated to beta F8a but the issue still exists. Tomorrow I will try to remove my GPU from system and use only iGPU and see if it helps.


----------



## CageJ

Hi guys,

I own 760GTX DC II by ASUS and I can reach pretty low core freq.. only about 1241MHz at max.. At stock 1006MHz I reach 1150MHz in boost at 1187mV... But rising it to 1212mV doesn't help much.. I think 1085MHz baseclock is very low.. I was thinking that maybe a power supply causes this.. MY PSU has big ripple at 12V line. When I set 1100MHz or even higher at stock my card just lags or restarts driver...
ASIC is good - 80.6%. PL is hitting 104%, max is 105%.. But I do not think modding the bios would help.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## d0mini

Thank you 7words, I am going to flash with yours over the one on the TechPower up website as it has the same version number as my original bios.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm completely stoked that my 2nd 760 came with Arkham Origins - I played it for about 4 hours last night with all the settings maxed out. It was spectacular!! I love all of the different effects that are present due to my Nvidia cards!


I'm the opposite, I just plan on selling the game CD key haha. Not a big fan of single player games, but if I ever choose to play one, I'll buy it on sale from steam or some other sites. But they really do take Physx to the next level with that game, no wonder they bundled it with their cards, they want to show off their Physx advancements lol


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2407 2nd Hawk 1398 / 3628 @ 1.35v *P10532 first attempt !*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7374237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get these two Hawks to play nice


It's weird how the power limit on a stock hawk is lower than some of the.. for lack of better words, non-special cards.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> It's weird how the power limit on a stock hawk is lower than some of the.. for lack of better words, non-special cards.


I don't get either









1398/1398 3626/3654 1.325v [email protected]@2407 96.3fps 4031 Needs more mem but that's not too bad 0.9fps off my best


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Yes, I enabled SLI in the NVidia control panel when I swapped cards


k sry i had to check that 1st.









It all starts with ur PSU. i looked at ur PSU make and model. And I believe someone else recently asked about the same PSU. And i believe it was concluded here that u have one of the few 750 watt PSUs that can handle GTX 750-SLI.







i think it has 40+40 amps. (At the top of this page, u could use 'Search This Thread' option to find the recent stuff said about ur PSU. Try it. And tell me if u find it and if i'm right.







)

If u haven't already, try uninstalling vid drivers and do a clean install of the latest nVidia drivers. (Afterwords, remember to re-enable SLI in the NCP.







)

The most important thing is that u use both 'Adaptive v-sync' and 'FXAA'. As a result, u should achieve a constant 60 FPS in all, but for a few, of the most resource intensive games. And that includes having all Video In-Game settings, set to Maximum. But at least, the few most intensive games out, should still average around 50 FPS or more. And that is more than acceptable.









'Adaptive V-sync', will remove stutter and it *STOPS* the ever dreaded FPS drops of down to 30 FPS. (Because it temporarily disables and re-enables itself when needed. And it does it so fast u can't see it. All while keeping FPS capped at 60FPS on a 60Hz LCD or 120FPS on a 120Hz LCD.) Wat the old V-sync use to always do; is if performance dropped below 60 FPS (on a 60Hz LCD) the FPS would be cut in Half. That's why nVidia has it.







With the old V-sync FPS might even drop to 15 FPS. (Cut 60 in half and 30 in half; if performance dropped below 60 and 30 FPS.) NVidia's new G-Sync technology will be taking smoother game playing into the stratosphere in 2014.









Without any, Traditional V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync; u will get stuttering. And especially with SLI. Because the FPS will erratically leap and jump very high for very short intervals. And it does so based on wat game ur in or the place in the game. And if u were to add any drooping to the scenario; like due to the Traditional V-sync; and well, u got a big, big old mess.









'FXAA', can be used with traditional AA off. If u notice u still have enough juice to add a little traditional AA, u can experiment depending on the game. But i prefer FXAA On, and all Traditional AA Off. With FXAA alone, the stair step effects are reduced enough in most all games that any of it that remains, is totally excusable due to the fact that ur game's performance is so wicked sik due to no traditional AA; that the smoothness is blissful enough to compare to any machine's performance.







It's only that more expensive PCs can actually use traditional AA too that gives them any advantage. But they have no smoother play than u should. All thanks to a combination of FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync.

If all the above doesn't help enough, then u most likely need to optimize ur Operating System for Gaming. Try using the techniques found in: The TweakGuides Tweaking Companion (TGTC). Use the Regular Edition (Free). The only thing the Free version lacks is pictures. And everyone is familiar enough with Windows 7 now that pics are not needed as much, to navigate around the OS settings. If u have Windows 8, well maybe the pictures would be nice. And, by the way, the TGTC Author is as qualified a Games and PC Guru as there ever was. He started writing Game Guides eons ago. But nVidia hired him to write a BF3 Guide on the NVidia website, and he's still writing for them. I'm sure he is busy now writing a BF4 guide for them. The TGTC Author focuses on optimizing individual games; but knows it's best to 1st optimize ur OS. And only then after doing so, Optimizing ur Games.









With the TGTC, besides all the old tricks starting with MSConfig, 1st thing that comes to mind is the way it explains optimizing ur Windows Services is so important to do. Because if u build a PC and install the OS urself, then u probably have a lot of unnecessary Services running. Of course there's countless other things that need to be tweaked. If u don't, u can just keep wasting money building newer and newer PCs every year or two. But a PC with an optimized system (OS) can last twice as long and not need to be updated as soon. I'm still using LGA1366 np watsoever playing all the top games like Crysis 3 at 60FPS Maxed out. A few ppl employed by EVGA that are in charge of their forums are still using LGA1366 technology. Why? Because in addition to having optimized games, they have Optimized Operating Systems (Windows). And that Optimizes the Hardware's resources and allow u to get much more out of them.

I still prefer disabling Windows Defragger and using MyDefrag v4.3.1 HERE. I've used it since Windows XP. Installing the extra scripts can help a lot too. After installation they can be found in the installation folder. (Don't forget disabling Windows Defragger.)

Last but not least, is wat can be accomplished with a Full Backup Plan that includes a fully functioning and (repeatedly) tested restoration(s). Because with a proper Backup Plan, u can backup everything when everything is working perfectly and flawlessly! And when things get all messed-up; just restore a perfect back-up. I noticed this week that Acronis True Image 2014 is just out now. (2011 was fine for Win7 but Acronis 2013 suked.) If u have not perfected using it or anything like it, the biggest companies have chosen it for their OEM apps. Over all other possible applications to go with Intel, Seagate, Western Digital, Buffalo, Kingston, Cisco, and many more companies use Acronis in there OEM applications for backups. If u never ever master making Full Backups and Restoring them, u'll miss out on Scientifically fixing and optimizing ur system.

GL


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> k sry i had to check that 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all starts with ur PSU. i looked at ur PSU make and model. And I believe someone else recently asked about the same PSU. And i believe it was concluded here that u have one of the few 750 watt PSUs that can handle GTX 750-SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it has 40+40 amps. (At the top of this page, u could use 'Search This Thread' option to find the recent stuff said about ur PSU. Try it. And tell me if u find it and if i'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If u haven't already, try uninstalling vid drivers and do a clean install of the latest nVidia drivers. (Afterwords, remember to re-enable SLI in the NCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The most important thing is that u use both 'Adaptive v-sync' and 'FXAA'. As a result, u should achieve a constant 60 FPS in all, but for a few, of the most resource intensive games. And that includes having all Video In-Game settings, set to Maximum. But at least, the few most intensive games out, should still average around 50 FPS or more. And that is more than acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Adaptive V-sync', will remove stutter and it *STOPS* the ever dreaded FPS drops of down to 30 FPS. (Because it temporarily disables and re-enables itself when needed. And it does it so fast u can't see it. All while keeping FPS capped at 60FPS on a 60Hz LCD or 120FPS on a 120Hz LCD.) Wat the old V-sync use to always do; is if performance dropped below 60 FPS (on a 60Hz LCD) the FPS would be cut in Half. That's why nVidia has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the old V-sync FPS might even drop to 15 FPS. (Cut 60 in half and 30 in half; if performance dropped below 60 and 30 FPS.) NVidia's new G-Sync technology will be taking smoother game playing into the stratosphere in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without any, Traditional V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync; u will get stuttering. And especially with SLI. Because the FPS will erratically leap and jump very high for very short intervals. And it does so based on wat game ur in or the place in the game. And if u were to add any drooping to the scenario; like due to the Traditional V-sync; and well, u got a big, big old mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'FXAA', can be used with traditional AA off. If u notice u still have enough juice to add a little traditional AA, u can experiment depending on the game. But i prefer FXAA On, and all Traditional AA Off. With FXAA alone, the stair step effects are reduced enough in most all games that any of it that remains, is totally excusable due to the fact that ur game's performance is so wicked sik due to no traditional AA; that the smoothness is blissful enough to compare to any machine's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only that more expensive PCs can actually use traditional AA too that gives them any advantage. But they have no smoother play than u should. All thanks to a combination of FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync.
> 
> If all the above doesn't help enough, then u most likely need to optimize ur Operating System for Gaming. Try using the techniques found in: The TweakGuides Tweaking Companion (TGTC). Use the Regular Edition (Free). The only thing the Free version lacks is pictures. And everyone is familiar enough with Windows 7 now that pics are not needed as much, to navigate around the OS settings. If u have Windows 8, well maybe the pictures would be nice. And, by the way, the TGTC Author is as qualified a Games and PC Guru as there ever was. He started writing Game Guides eons ago. But nVidia hired him to write a BF3 Guide on the NVidia website, and he's still writing for them. I'm sure he is busy now writing a BF4 guide for them. The TGTC Author focuses on optimizing individual games; but knows it's best to 1st optimize ur OS. And only then after doing so, Optimizing ur Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the TGTC, besides all the old tricks starting with MSConfig, 1st thing that comes to mind is the way it explains optimizing ur Windows Services is so important to do. Because if u build a PC and install the OS urself, then u probably have a lot of unnecessary Services running. Of course there's countless other things that need to be tweaked. If u don't, u can just keep wasting money building newer and newer PCs every year or two. But a PC with an optimized system (OS) can last twice as long and not need to be updated as soon. I'm still using LGA1366 np watsoever playing all the top games like Crysis 3 at 60FPS Maxed out. A few ppl employed by EVGA that are in charge of their forums are still using LGA1366 technology. Why? Because in addition to having optimized games, they have Optimized Operating Systems (Windows). And that Optimizes the Hardware's resources and allow u to get much more out of them.
> 
> I still prefer disabling Windows Defragger and using MyDefrag v4.3.1 HERE. I've used it since Windows XP. Installing the extra scripts can help a lot too. After installation they can be found in the installation folder. (Don't forget disabling Windows Defragger.)
> 
> Last but not least, is wat can be accomplished with a Full Backup Plan that includes a fully functioning and (repeatedly) tested restoration(s). Because with a proper Backup Plan, u can backup everything when everything is working perfectly and flawlessly! And when things get all messed-up; just restore a perfect back-up. I noticed this week that Acronis True Image 2014 is just out now. (2011 was fine for Win7 but Acronis 2013 suked.) If u have not perfected using it or anything like it, the biggest companies have chosen it for there OEM apps. Over all other possible applications to go with Intel, Seagate, Western Digital, Buffalo, Kingston, Cisco, and many more companies use Acronis in there OEM applications for backups. If u never ever master making Full Backups and Restoring them, u'll miss out on Scientifically fixing and optimizing ur system.
> 
> GL


I can't thank you enough for taking the time to respond to this - I really appreciate the help! I'm new to the world of SLI and, so far, have been disappointed with the results that I've been getting compared to what I'm seeing online. In the benchmark for Last Light, the FPS dropped down to 7fps for one frame! So hopefully this will greatly improve the experience!

It looks like the PSU that was being discussed was a modular unit - I have a non-modular unit but the specs appear to be the same.

Before I move on to optimizing the OS, I'll try out the first methods you mention (adaptive v-sync and FXAA with a clean install of the newest driver) and let you know if there are any improvements. Just a few more questions -

With adaptive v-sync turned on in the control panel, I'm assuming I'd turn off v-sync in games, correct?

Do I enable FXAA in the control panel, or in individual games? I'd like to run SSAA in Last Light for what it does with texturing and smoothing, but was wondering how that all works together (or not). I guess I just figured that I'd be able to run the latest AA techniques with the setup - but again, new to the whole SLI world so I could be completely wrong!

And this might seem like a simple question - how do I uninstall old nVidia drivers? I've never had to do this in the past, so this is all new to me! I have the latest driver from nVidia - would I uninstall this too and re-download/install?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I might be asking something i obviously missed but is there anyway to push more voltage through my HAWK other than the puny 12mV ?









* oh and Bender 24 we share the same psu







, very solid quality build with 40+40 Amp for SLi *


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> I can't thank you enough for taking the time to respond to this - I really appreciate the help! I'm new to the world of SLI and, so far, have been disappointed with the results that I've been getting compared to what I'm seeing online. In the benchmark for Last Light, the FPS dropped down to 7fps for one frame! So hopefully this will greatly improve the experience!
> 
> It looks like the PSU that was being discussed was a modular unit - I have a non-modular unit but the specs appear to be the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before I move on to optimizing the OS, I'll try out the first methods you mention (adaptive v-sync and FXAA with a clean install of the newest driver) and let you know if there are any improvements. Just a few more questions -
> 
> With adaptive v-sync turned on in the control panel, I'm assuming I'd turn off v-sync in games, correct?
> 
> Do I enable FXAA in the control panel, or in individual games? I'd like to run SSAA in Last Light for what it does with texturing and smoothing, but was wondering how that all works together (or not). I guess I just figured that I'd be able to run the latest AA techniques with the setup - but again, new to the whole SLI world so I could be completely wrong!
> 
> And this might seem like a simple question - how do I uninstall old nVidia drivers? I've never had to do this in the past, so this is all new to me! I have the latest driver from nVidia - would I uninstall this too and re-download/install?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


np. i can tell u read my reply, thoroughly. so ty for ur great reply reply.









most of the questions u ask i'm only starting to grasp the answers to. so i'll try my best to answer them and if i'm wrong i'm sure someone here on this thread will correct me. if u can research and correct anything i say i'd appreciate it.

so, off the top of my head, it seems that FXAA will work regardless of where u enable it. (Awesome, aye?) Some newer games have it in their in-game settings and some don't. and that's why nowadays the newest Vid drivers are best. they have more game profiles updated.

wat's cool, is if the NCP shows that a game doesn't support FXAA, that only means that the option(s) to enable FXAA in that game DO actually exist. YAY!







(Example: Mad Max 3 has not one but varying degrees. Low Medium and Max FXAA i think.) i need a couple other examples and eventually absolute proof or course. (I think the new Tomb Raider only has On and Off FXAA in-game settings.)

Also, i believe, and this is easy to test; that Adaptive V-sync set in the NCP will override all permutations of a Game's In-game Settings; regardless if V-sync is On or if it is OFF in-game. If it is enabled in the NCP, then it overrides the game's setting for v-Sync. Hurray!







Because that makes life very simple.







(if u learn to tell when Adaptive V-Sync switches itself by observing Stair-step effects briefly appearing, then u know that Adaptive V-Sync is working.)

Recently someone suggested that using only FXAA, and this was in FC3, resulted in poor AA on things and they pointed out how grass looked worse with only FXAA and no other AA watsoever. so i tested several times and didn't see it myself. And reminded myself of the following:

Always try to remember, that permutations are very simple with just a couple factors. but adding one additional factor can make the number off possibilities explode! So, rather than trying several things combined, try a single factor; such as FXAA all by lonesome self. Then, make as many observations as possible. If negative things occur then perfect! u have them accounted for, and with the fewest probabilities involved. So that being said, don't worry as much about two things combined. Start with one thing. Then try only one completely other thing. And after observing the two things completely separately, then, u can combine the two. And observe the effect of the two with some knowledge of the effect(s) of each one only singularly aplied.

Get it?









Quote:


> And this might seem like a simple question - how do I uninstall old nVidia drivers? I've never had to do this in the past, so this is all new to me! I have the latest driver from nVidia - would I uninstall this too and re-download/install?


i almost overlooked this. too bad i did. it is very telling.

Because, nVidia drivers perform so poorly when u do something called, "installing them on top of themselves" or not being "installed cleanly". Not just do they perform badly, but they also end up acting very very deviously. as bad as a monomaniacal mad scientist like in the original Far Cry. (cool! i've always wanted to use that phrase.







)

Wat i mean is, that with nVidia drivers not properly installed or just the same like u have; u removed a vid card and replaced it; the drivers can cause a type of havoc out of the blue. like BSODs and freezes and CTD (Crash To Desktop) and poor game performance. But it doesn't start happening until hours if not days and days later. So nobody thinks of associating bad Vid drivers to those problems because the PC worked for so long and so very well, after the bad driver installation occurred. crazy,aye? (i've tested and proven it and repeatedly re-created the scenario.)

And if ppl don't answer questions, and read, like u have, it usually never gets properly included as a possible problem.

So, all u have to remember is that one of several problems u have or may have is:

A. Need to learn how to Properly Uninstall and Properly Install a Fresh Copy of nvidia Drivers.

oh, and so i don't overlook it. Always manually DL the entire driver to ur Hard Drive. Then install it from ur Hard Drive. All can be found out how to further on:

It is the most common gaming Hardware topic on the internet. Everyone learns it sooner or later. Just google it. Remember to use YouTube as an alternative if not the 1st option. But don't get techniques from past years confused. Things have changed and been made much much simpler (BIG YAY!







), with a New Option u can select during an nVidia Driver installation:

The "Perform a Clean Installation" option, that appears while doing a "Custom" installation. (Express and Custom are the first two options after the driver extracts itself.)

Go to Youtube and search: "nvidia Perform a Clean Installation". do wat a reputable Vid says to do or ask ppl here if they like said vid u found. or if they have a link to a better vid.

And Note: during the Custom installation, only include "Graphic Driver" and "PhysX System Software". (Maybe HD Audio Driver. i think it is safe regardless if u need it. try skipping but remeber u skipped it.) And unless ur already addicted to using it, skip, "Nvidia GeForce Experience". Remember the permutation scenario. Always keep things simple. U could argue that "Nvidia GeForce Experience" exists because of this and that, but it is not needed. It might help someone with low caliber hardware to quickly optimize their games. or let's say if they had just switched from only playing console games and they expected there PC to act like a Mac and magically work perfectly all the time.lol

GL









Edit: and thinking, that ur PSU is exact same specs as that one with 40+40 Amps, is not enough. if the Correct Full Model Number of ur PSU is not in ur Specs add it, plz. Remember to verify u have either the 40+40 Amps or anything totally between around 60 to 90 amps. i believe that is a good rough estimate of the minimal needed for GTX 780-SLI. Without enough Amps ur not ever going to get good performance. And u could even reduce the life of Hardware. But i think that H and other something acronym tells the big story and u DO have a good PSU. we'll see...

Edit: if, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371066 is urs i think it should be fine. (compare the entire model number.)









Edit: A Pretty good Vid to follow for Driver installation:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I'm the opposite, I just plan on selling the game CD key haha. Not a big fan of single player games, but if I ever choose to play one, I'll buy it on sale from steam or some other sites. But they really do take Physx to the next level with that game, no wonder they bundled it with their cards, they want to show off their Physx advancements lol


You do realize that Arkham Origins has multiplayer also, right?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You do realize that Arkham Origins has multiplayer also, right?


I didn't recive it with my card


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I didn't recive it with my card


that is as common as the claim, "funniest Vid ever, on YouTube".

Where did u buy it?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> that is as common as the claim, "funniest Vid ever, on YouTube".
> 
> Where did u buy it?


In the local market


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> In the local market


oh, then only the Google knows.







sry i was hoping u would say the Egg. they fixed me up fast when they forgot.

but maybe local retail purchases just means that by default u go to the Gigabyte Site, Batman Site, or nVidia Site. i think it's the nvidia site u want.

GL let us know if u get it. and how, u got it, so others here will know if it happens to them.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> oh, then only the Google knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry i was hoping u would say the Egg. they fixed me up fast when they forgot.
> 
> but maybe local retail purchases just means that by default u go to the Gigabyte Site, Batman Site, or nVidia Site. i think it's the nvidia site u want.
> 
> GL let us know if u get it. and how, u got it, so others here will know if it happens to them.


I'll try


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> that is as common as the claim, "funniest Vid ever, on YouTube".
> 
> Where did u buy it?


The more important question is _when_ did you buy it? You might have been in that gap between the Splinter Cell: Blacklist code, and the Arkham Origins code....

EDIT: The Arkham Origins promotion started on August 30th....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The more important question is _when_ did you buy it? You might have been in that gap between the Splinter Cell: Blacklist code, and the Arkham Origins code....
> 
> EDIT: The Arkham Origins promotion started on August 30th....


I honestly can't remember


----------



## infernoRS

Terribly sorry that I ask this with only a quick search done with no results, but is there a waterblock that I could fit to the DCII 760? I'd like to know for the sake of fiddling with it more than for performance reasons. Yes, the waterblock would cost half of the price of the card but still.


----------



## moccor

Decided to spend a little more time to fine-tune my cards overclock. The clocks in my sig seem to be as high as I cant take it and keep it stable for 2 Unigine Heaven Benchmarks in a row. Maybe +- a bit, but its not worth the effort to increase it any more. I also tried adding the +.12mV and adding 10 to the GPU clock and 50 to the memory clock, it wasn't stable for even a full heaven Benchmark. So the increased voltage I can give to my card is useless

Edit: maybe not, I noticed Afterburner was reporting the max Power Limit it was reaching was 100%, so maybe the overclock could be less

Edit2: EVGA also is saying 105-106% as the max power limit it is reaching. before it use to hit 115%. Wonder if Afterburner or AIDA64 is conflicting with the GPU in some way


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Terribly sorry that I ask this with only a quick search done with no results, but is there a waterblock that I could fit to the DCII 760? I'd like to know for the sake of fiddling with it more than for performance reasons. Yes, the waterblock would cost half of the price of the card but still.


Not that I've seen so far, the ones that are available are either "universal coolers", or are meant to fit on the "reference style" cards....


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not that I've seen so far, the ones that are available are either "universal coolers", or are meant to fit on the "reference style" cards....


Yeah, I reached that conclusion too... Universal coolers don't look fancy at all.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

*MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 Download*


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well after a little tinker around i managed to get a good result ? I plan to run at stock but there's no harm seeing what it can do now is there











Is this good for a single card ?


----------



## DarkReign32

That looks about right. I'm getting around 6100 with a single card and 12100 in SLI.


----------



## motokill36

Any good bios mods for MSI 760 ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Yeah, I reached that conclusion too... Universal coolers don't look fancy at all.


I definitely agree with that. I've read that the EK GPU blocks for the 670 will fit, but I don't think it was talking about the non-reference PCB's (like ours, go figure)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well after a little tinker around i managed to get a good result ? I plan to run at stock but there's no harm seeing what it can do now is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this good for a single card ?


i was curious how my cards score compared to yours, since I never used the program. I actually thought my overclock was unstable since the Firestrike demo was very laggy, but apparently that's norma. Here's what I got, I have no idea why your physics score is much higher than mine but my overall score was higher? -


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres mine..........









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@[email protected] *7218*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1424958


----------



## moccor

Oh I see now, the physics score is greatly influenced by the CPU also


----------



## delavan

HOMECINEMA-PC,

For Battlefield 4, rig in sig, 4770K OCed to 4.4GHz....

What would you choose between MSI 760 Hawk 1110/1176 at $299/ea or MSI 760 Gaming OC 4GB 1085/1150 for $313/ea THOSE HAVE THE SAME BACKPLATE AS THE HAWK or MSI 760 gaming 2GB at $259/ea + Windows 8 x64 (cash that I would save by going 2 x 760 gaming 2GBs)... for SLI

What would you choose? I don't plan on OCing the graphics cards....just to play the crap out of Battlefield 4 premium multiplayer at 1920 x 1200 60hz adaptative V-sync!!!!!!


----------



## moccor

From what I've read about the Beta, people with GTX 690s were very pissed off because even their sli setups couldn't max the game due to a memory bottleneck of 2GB.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC,
> 
> For Battlefield 4, rig in sig, 4770K OCed to 4.4GHz....
> 
> What would you choose between MSI 760 Hawk 1110/1176 at $299/ea or MSI 760 Gaming OC 4GB 1085/1150 for $313/ea THOSE HAVE THE SAME BACKPLATE AS THE HAWK or MSI 760 gaming 2GB at $259/ea + Windows 8 x64 (cash that I would save by going 2 x 760 gaming 2GBs)... for SLI
> 
> What would you choose? I don't plan on OCing the graphics cards....just to play the crap out of Battlefield 4 premium multiplayer at 1920 x 1200 60hz adaptative V-sync!!!!!!


Since you won't OC,I'd suggest the 4GB MSI or the other deal


----------



## delavan

Yea,

The Hawks are awesome and pretty but all the extra stuff is useless to me (dual BIOS switch, voltage reading points) the cooler is better than the gaming tho...that a good plus...

The 2GB vs 4GB debate has taken place forever and I don't want to restart it here, but if BF4 makes a little use of the extra ram, it's a plus for the GAMING 4GB SLI setup...

As for the windows 8 x64, it's for the rumors of better multithreading support during BF4 BETA that seemed helpfull overall in-game....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> As for the windows 8 x64, it's for the rumors of better multithreading support during BF4 BETA that seemed helpfull overall in-game....


Was thinking of switching to Windows 8 simply because it does seem to increase performance a nice bit in some games. But I really hate going through all that bs so if I'm fine with the performance I get in CoD:Ghosts then I'm sticking with Windows 7 lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC,
> 
> For Battlefield 4, rig in sig, 4770K OCed to 4.4GHz....
> 
> What would you choose between MSI 760 Hawk 1110/1176 at $299/ea or MSI 760 Gaming OC 4GB 1085/1150 for $313/ea THOSE HAVE THE SAME BACKPLATE AS THE HAWK or MSI 760 gaming 2GB at $259/ea + Windows 8 x64 (cash that I would save by going 2 x 760 gaming 2GBs)... for SLI
> 
> What would you choose? I don't plan on OCing the graphics cards....just to play the crap out of Battlefield 4 premium multiplayer at 1920 x 1200 60hz adaptative V-sync!!!!!!


Id be going the Hawk simply cause of the higher base clock 1110mhz and the boost clock can be up as high as 1254mhz depending on the asic % of the card if running at stock


----------



## DarkReign32

Quick question. Is anyones OV Max Limit in Afterburner (or precisionX) jumping from 0 to 1?
The reason I ask is because I read an overclocking troubleshooting guide on tom's and it said this;

"The company now enables that functionality in apps like Precision X, triggering a "reasons" flag when certain boundaries are crossed, preventing an effective overclock. This is very cool; you're no longer left guessing about bottlenecks. *Also, there's an OV max limit readout that lets you know if you're pushing the GPU's absolute peak voltage. If this flag pops, Nvidia says you risk frying your card. Consider that a good place to back off your overclocking effort.*"

That part about the OV limit worries me. These cards are brand new and the flag is popping while on stock settings.


----------



## Yakikuze

Hi all, u guys can check out my worklog.
I watercooled my GTX 760 with EK VGA SUPREMACY UNIVERSAL WB.

MagnusOpus2.0 [FT03mini] sff+mod+wc+rigid tube


----------



## seanp177

are you guys able to extend the power limit of 115% to 145% for this 760gtx bios ...the overclocking works a bit well but when its passes 115% it underclocks...

nv760gtx.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres some screenies









[email protected]@2407===760 Hawk / Giga / Hawk TRI SLI 1333 / 3496===*14546*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051554









Did it on same Gpu clock1333mhz but 100+ MHz less on the mem all round and -100 mhz of cpu clock than prev score









[email protected]@2407===760 Hawk / Giga / Hawk TRI SLI 1333 / 3496===*8039*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051389

Same with this one too


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Noob question but i how do i go about telling the ASIC % of my own card ?

On a side note i have been very impressed with this cards performance, im seriously thinking of adding another but.......is 2Gb Vram enough ? Atm im only using a 1200p display but might go upto a 1440p later so should i sell/return this hawk and get 2x 4Gb versions ( non Hawk







) ??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Noob question but i how do i go about telling the ASIC % of my own card ?
> 
> On a side note i have been very impressed with this cards performance, im seriously thinking of adding another but.......is 2Gb Vram enough ? Atm im only using a 1200p display but might go upto a 1440p later so should i sell/return this hawk and get 2x 4Gb versions ( non Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ??


Top left hand corner of GPU-Z press the funny looking icon a list will appear scroll down till you see asic% press....... tada









I wouldn't bother going 4gb unless your gonna go multi monitor . These cards really shine above 1080p multi monitor or not


----------



## KrazyKap

Hello GTX 760 owners! I intent to buy a reference MSI card soon and watercool it.

My question is, how long is the card when the shroud is taken off?

I only have 250mm of space, and I'm wondering if there will be enough space there for both the card and a pump/res of about 80mm wide.

**NVM, Anandtech have all the answers!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Top left hand corner of GPU-Z press the funny looking icon a list will appear scroll down till you see asic% press....... tada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother going 4gb unless your gonna go multi monitor . These cards really shine above 1080p multi monitor or not


Ah ha i see, well you learn something new everyday, it shows ASIC @ 69.5% so i presume this is midway good









Well in which case i may just treat myself and add a second one at some point since from what i have seen SLi 760's perform as good as a 780 or better which is good enough for me









Thanks


----------



## Seventeen

So do the nvflash package and Vbios mod instructions on the first page apply to all versions of the GTX 760? I own a ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II 2GB and was wondering if I'd be able to flash it using just the nvflash.zip

I've seen the "Download your vbios file form the list below: GTX760 Vbios rom list available for download, by skyn3t" link there but it's just been empty for a while now.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

60% off ROCKS for Metro: Last Light.








$39.99
$15.99
(Offer ends Monday 2PM EST)


----------



## DarkReign32

^ +1

Just bought the franchise for $21.99! Can't wait to go home and start playing...again!

On another note, I'm going to be returning these Asus cards and picking up Gigabyte's, EVGA's or MSi's. Tired of these under performing cards.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> ^ +1
> 
> Just bought the franchise for $21.99! Can't wait to go home and start playing...again!
> 
> On another note, I'm going to be returning these Asus cards and picking up Gigabyte's, EVGA's or MSi's. Tired of these under performing cards.


u already played Metro 2033?


----------



## DarkReign32

I have! But on Xbox. I'm looking forward to playing it on my PC..not so much with these asus cards though lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventeen*
> 
> So do the nvflash package and Vbios mod instructions on the first page apply to all versions of the GTX 760? I own a ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II 2GB and was wondering if I'd be able to flash it using just the nvflash.zip
> 
> I've seen the "Download your vbios file form the list below: GTX760 Vbios rom list available for download, by skyn3t" link there but it's just been empty for a while now.
> 
> Thanks for helping!


Bios's were pulled down due to more r+d needed on them and yes nvflash is all you need to flash your card (s)


----------



## DarkReign32

Sooooooo can anyone post a screenie of the section in afterburner that shows OV limit max? I keep getting a "1" which is a flag according to Nvidia. This is happening at stock clocks. Asus tech support is absolutely useless.


----------



## Seventeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Bios's were pulled down due to more r+d needed on them and yes nvflash is all you need to flash your card (s)


Oh okie dokie then- that's wonderful news! That makes sense with the biosses (yep) taken down. It was just getting a bit sad on my part as I came in to click on that little show spoiler thing almost every day! Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Sooooooo can anyone post a screenie of the section in afterburner that shows OV limit max? I keep getting a "1" which is a flag according to Nvidia. This is happening at stock clocks. Asus tech support is absolutely useless.


I get the feeling you mean something else so pardon me if this isn't what you're talking about- is this what you mean?:


----------



## 7words

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Sooooooo can anyone post a screenie of the section in afterburner that shows OV limit max? I keep getting a "1" which is a flag according to Nvidia. This is happening at stock clocks. Asus tech support is absolutely useless.


Here's the _MSI Gaming_, overclocked with *+11* on _Core Voltage_:



And here it is with *+12*:



The _OV max limit_ jumps as soon as I push +12 to the card, even on stock clocks.


----------



## DarkReign32

Well my cards are reaching that OV limit on stock clocks at stock settings. Meaning no extra voltage added. Plus GPU2 won't even go past 1.2V, whereas GPU1 will reach 1.212V.



I have to uninstall afterburner, reinstall GPU tweak and send the wonderful people over at Asus screenshots of both showing the OV limit Max "flag". I'm still within in my 15 return period. I may just suck it up and get charged a restocking fee and get something else.

Edit: After installing GPU tweak and going through the GUI and graphs, they don't even report the OV limit max! Ridiculous.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well my cards are reaching that OV limit on stock clocks at stock settings. Meaning no extra voltage added. Plus GPU2 won't even go past 1.2V, whereas GPU1 will reach 1.212V.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to uninstall afterburner, reinstall GPU tweak and send the wonderful people over at Asus screenshots of both showing the OV limit Max "flag". I'm still within in my 15 return period. I may just suck it up and get charged a restocking fee and get something else.
> 
> Edit: After installing GPU tweak and going through the GUI and graphs, they don't even report the OV limit max! Ridiculous.


You know that the ASUS warranty on video cards covers any damage that may be done to their cards as long as you're using GPU Tweak (their utility) to do the OC'ing....


----------



## nX3NTY

My Arctic Twin Turbo II arrived today





Everyone knows the stock cooler throttles the GPU until there isn't any boost anymore. With this cooler? Only reaching 70C, in non airconditioned room, with +100MHz on core and +300MHz on memory in Crysis 3! Major improvement I tell ya


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> np. i can tell u read my reply, thoroughly. so ty for ur great reply reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the questions u ask i'm only starting to grasp the answers to. so i'll try my best to answer them and if i'm wrong i'm sure someone here on this thread will correct me. if u can research and correct anything i say i'd appreciate it.
> 
> so, off the top of my head, it seems that FXAA will work regardless of where u enable it. (Awesome, aye?) Some newer games have it in their in-game settings and some don't. and that's why nowadays the newest Vid drivers are best. they have more game profiles updated.
> 
> wat's cool, is if the NCP shows that a game doesn't support FXAA, that only means that the option(s) to enable FXAA in that game DO actually exist. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Example: Mad Max 3 has not one but varying degrees. Low Medium and Max FXAA i think.) i need a couple other examples and eventually absolute proof or course. (I think the new Tomb Raider only has On and Off FXAA in-game settings.)
> 
> Also, i believe, and this is easy to test; that Adaptive V-sync set in the NCP will override all permutations of a Game's In-game Settings; regardless if V-sync is On or if it is OFF in-game. If it is enabled in the NCP, then it overrides the game's setting for v-Sync. Hurray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that makes life very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if u learn to tell when Adaptive V-Sync switches itself by observing Stair-step effects briefly appearing, then u know that Adaptive V-Sync is working.)
> 
> Recently someone suggested that using only FXAA, and this was in FC3, resulted in poor AA on things and they pointed out how grass looked worse with only FXAA and no other AA watsoever. so i tested several times and didn't see it myself. And reminded myself of the following:
> 
> Always try to remember, that permutations are very simple with just a couple factors. but adding one additional factor can make the number off possibilities explode! So, rather than trying several things combined, try a single factor; such as FXAA all by lonesome self. Then, make as many observations as possible. If negative things occur then perfect! u have them accounted for, and with the fewest probabilities involved. So that being said, don't worry as much about two things combined. Start with one thing. Then try only one completely other thing. And after observing the two things completely separately, then, u can combine the two. And observe the effect of the two with some knowledge of the effect(s) of each one only singularly aplied.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost overlooked this. too bad i did. it is very telling.
> 
> Because, nVidia drivers perform so poorly when u do something called, "installing them on top of themselves" or not being "installed cleanly". Not just do they perform badly, but they also end up acting very very deviously. as bad as a monomaniacal mad scientist like in the original Far Cry. (cool! i've always wanted to use that phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Wat i mean is, that with nVidia drivers not properly installed or just the same like u have; u removed a vid card and replaced it; the drivers can cause a type of havoc out of the blue. like BSODs and freezes and CTD (Crash To Desktop) and poor game performance. But it doesn't start happening until hours if not days and days later. So nobody thinks of associating bad Vid drivers to those problems because the PC worked for so long and so very well, after the bad driver installation occurred. crazy,aye? (i've tested and proven it and repeatedly re-created the scenario.)
> 
> And if ppl don't answer questions, and read, like u have, it usually never gets properly included as a possible problem.
> 
> So, all u have to remember is that one of several problems u have or may have is:
> 
> A. Need to learn how to Properly Uninstall and Properly Install a Fresh Copy of nvidia Drivers.
> 
> oh, and so i don't overlook it. Always manually DL the entire driver to ur Hard Drive. Then install it from ur Hard Drive. All can be found out how to further on:
> 
> It is the most common gaming Hardware topic on the internet. Everyone learns it sooner or later. Just google it. Remember to use YouTube as an alternative if not the 1st option. But don't get techniques from past years confused. Things have changed and been made much much simpler (BIG YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), with a New Option u can select during an nVidia Driver installation:
> 
> The "Perform a Clean Installation" option, that appears while doing a "Custom" installation. (Express and Custom are the first two options after the driver extracts itself.)
> 
> Go to Youtube and search: "nvidia Perform a Clean Installation". do wat a reputable Vid says to do or ask ppl here if they like said vid u found. or if they have a link to a better vid.
> 
> And Note: during the Custom installation, only include "Graphic Driver" and "PhysX System Software". (Maybe HD Audio Driver. i think it is safe regardless if u need it. try skipping but remeber u skipped it.) And unless ur already addicted to using it, skip, "Nvidia GeForce Experience". Remember the permutation scenario. Always keep things simple. U could argue that "Nvidia GeForce Experience" exists because of this and that, but it is not needed. It might help someone with low caliber hardware to quickly optimize their games. or let's say if they had just switched from only playing console games and they expected there PC to act like a Mac and magically work perfectly all the time.lol
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and thinking, that ur PSU is exact same specs as that one with 40+40 Amps, is not enough. if the Correct Full Model Number of ur PSU is not in ur Specs add it, plz. Remember to verify u have either the 40+40 Amps or anything totally between around 60 to 90 amps. i believe that is a good rough estimate of the minimal needed for GTX 780-SLI. Without enough Amps ur not ever going to get good performance. And u could even reduce the life of Hardware. But i think that H and other something acronym tells the big story and u DO have a good PSU. we'll see...
> 
> Edit: if, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371066 is urs i think it should be fine. (compare the entire model number.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: A Pretty good Vid to follow for Driver installation:


Once again, I want to thank you for taking the time to help me out, it really means a lot! I followed these steps on Saturday night and have been getting phenomenal performance in Arkham Origins - with TXAA on high, rather than FXAA! The clean installation of the latest driver was quite simple after following the video you posted, and changing settings within the nVidia Control panel (adaptive v-sync, most specifically) has shown a great improvement - especially in Crysis 2 (runs as smooth as butter with everything set to max).









The only game that still seems to be giving me stuttering issues is Metro: Last Light. Running a benchmark after going through these steps provided an immense increase in the FPS - I believe the average was 60-some fps - but in-game, I still experience some major stuttering (gun stutters when panning; NPCs stutter when panning; etc.), with or without SSAA on (strangely, is seems to run more smoothly with 2x SSAA than with it off). I ran the game with Adaptive V-Sync to test it out, but oddly enough that seemed to worsen the issue - so I disabled adaptive for Metro alone, and it seems to be running more smoothly. Granted, this could be due to where I am in the game - lots of fire smoke and whatnot - that's taxing the system, and I completely get that this is one of the most intensive games out. But I was wondering if you had any idea what could still be the issue. It's completely playable with everything set to the highest and SSAA on, just with stuttering. Thanks again!









Also - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049 - is my PSU! Couldn't find a match on Overclock when putting together my rig.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Once again, I want to thank you for taking the time to help me out, it really means a lot! I followed these steps on Saturday night and have been getting phenomenal performance in Arkham Origins - with TXAA on high, rather than FXAA! The clean installation of the latest driver was quite simple after following the video you posted, and changing settings within the nVidia Control panel (adaptive v-sync, most specifically) has shown a great improvement - especially in Crysis 2 (runs as smooth as butter with everything set to max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only game that still seems to be giving me stuttering issues is Metro: Last Light. Running a benchmark after going through these steps provided an immense increase in the FPS - I believe the average was 60-some fps - but in-game, I still experience some major stuttering (gun stutters when panning; NPCs stutter when panning; etc.), with or without SSAA on (strangely, is seems to run more smoothly with 2x SSAA than with it off). I ran the game with Adaptive V-Sync to test it out, but oddly enough that seemed to worsen the issue - so I disabled adaptive for Metro alone, and it seems to be running more smoothly. Granted, this could be due to where I am in the game - lots of fire smoke and whatnot - that's taxing the system, and I completely get that this is one of the most intensive games out. But I was wondering if you had any idea what could still be the issue. It's completely playable with everything set to the highest and SSAA on, just with stuttering. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049 - is my PSU! Couldn't find a match on Overclock when putting together my rig.


k i only got Metro:LL just yesterday.

i was busy watching football all day, and *i only got threw the 1st few minuets of Metro:LL.*

but while DLing Metro:LL, i did re-test Metro:2033 . And i noticed that the Settings are different for AA.

Unlike Metro:2033, u can totally disable AA in Metro:LL. So i disabled AA in Metro:LL and used both NVCP's FXAA and NVCP's Adaptive V-sync. Everything seemed aok. Actually Perfect! But, like i said i only played the 1st few minuets.

i'll go fire-up Metro:LL now, and play some more and observe the game. i luv the way Metro:LL is so much like 2033!









(i can't stand it when games radically change so much from version to version that it is totally different. Like no more Suit Shortcuts in Crysis Series. I was so addicted to enabling them in Crysis and Crysis Warhead and how Suit Shortcuts allowed u to double-tap a specific basic function, and that caused the Suit's Mode switched to a very obvious Mode. Like double Tap Crouch, and u'd instantly be in Stealth mode. That was ingenious. But the stupid consoles they made Crysis 2 for are to blame for the discontinuation of Suit Shortcuts i guess because it isn't the same with a controller.)

OK i'm going back into Metro:LL _now_ and observe with in-game AA disabled and with both the NVCP FXAA and Adaptive V-sync Enabled.

bb soon to add watever i notice.

*Edit 1:*

I got as far as going outside and fighting in the 1st encounter with a gang of bad things. (I LUV SCARY stuff like in STALKER, FEAR and Metro, etc. it teaches u to play in-general better in addition to being scary. Like not wasting ammo. Reloading all the time. etc.)

The Good news is, that everything runs perfect! (Flat out 60 FPS all the time. w00t!)

The Bad news is, that everything runs perfect! (Flat out 60 FPS all the time. w00t!)

As far as control, i was able to hit a Dragon, at will, with single shots from a machine gun at over 100 yards, repeatedly. All while everything was fluent and smooth as butter. (w00t!) woulda' had the long range weapon out but i'm still too much of an amateur. and i didn't know that another Save Point was coming so quickly. i thought i'd get another try.







At least i had Shotgun, AK, and Long-Range set in that order to 1,2 and 3.









I did leave out mentioning earlier one setting that may contribute a small amount. It's the NVCP's "Power management mode". Change it from "Adaptive" to "Prefer Maximum Performance". Hopefully that makes a bigger difference than i'm guessing it will for u, Bender24. (Haha i'm a Sci-Fi luver and LUV Futurama, Bender24.







) i

But are u changing things in individual Game Profiles in the NVCP?

Or are u changing them Globally?

Leave Global settings alone. Except like in that 



, where the guy only changed one thing on the Global Settings Tab. Be sure to use the NVCP's Metro: LL Game Profile, in the Program Settings Tab next to the Global Settings Tab.

So try setting(s): (*In the NVCP's Metro: LL Game Profile/ In-Game Settings*)

A. In-game AA: "Disabled"
B. NVCP's Power management mode: "Prefer Maximum Performance"
C. NVCP's FXAA: "On"
D. NVCP's Vertical Sync: "Adaptive V-sync"
E. And of course all other In-Game settings set to maximum they can possibly go.

Everything directly around u should be void of Stair-step effects. (I just triple checked on that circular Elevator at the beginning of the game. And outside too.) Only distant things should have any Stair-step effects. But not on a constant scale. If everything withing 30 ft and maybe even 75 feet or even more has no Stair-step effects then fine, that is the goal. Having every last curvature everywhere all the time can be accomplished if u spend such an enormous amount more money that it's funny. Save the money and use it next year on the 800 Series cards.









Also note that there's new tech (i have to Google and memorize it, again lol) that "Draws Only Wat Is In Front Of U". So believe it (edit: watever it, is called) or not, turning left and right between 90% and 180% can actually help ur game's performance. in other words i like to stare straight ahead like a movie camera during many parts of a game. And Pan slowly as if a camera man being told by director how to move. But if instead u widely turn back and forth ur video card can actually do a better job of Drawing only wat is in front of u by knowing better wats around u. Crazy, aye? (Edit: if u notice some stutter, turn wide left and right. and not terrible fast, but in a way that allows ur Vid card to focus on wat's in front of u and not everything all the time. it sounds like u would maybe cause even worse performance. but after server turns back and forth just go on moving normal like. and observer performance after that. I tried it just now several times, and it seems to not degrade performance, but rather improve performance.)

i just Googled it and i think it can be found HERE. (http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems3/gpugems3_ch13.html)

i used "nvidia Process Only Front" to find it. and a key word i missed was "Render". HAHA, like in Bender. HAHAHA

But there's not time to read it now, Bender24. if u find reference let me know. later on i'll Google like, "nvidia Render Vacuum".

A _Bender Render Vacuum_ episode would be awesome!









But at least i got the gist of watever _it_ is, better. As in, if ur Video card were to be constantly Rendering everything everywhere all the time; especially crazy resource intensive effects, then it would perform only a few percentages as well as its' potential.

update me on wat A thru E and turning result in. based on those results, Bender24, i should be able to describe the problem ur having and list a couple things to further help u.

For now i'm going back to kill some gangs of bad things and get my feet soaked with Armageddon waste-water; while rejoicing, when the only thing to worry about, for brief periods of time, is having to mingle with small colonies of rats. But wait! Don't the rats fleeing (no pun) past u simple mean that they are running away from some thing thing that's really really bad bad!? OMG!









GL let me know how it go.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know that the ASUS warranty on video cards covers any damage that may be done to their cards as long as you're using GPU Tweak (their utility) to do the OC'ing....


I did not that know that. Too bad the GPU Tweak utility isn't very good. :| I guess I'll just use it though.

Edit: I shouldn't say it's not very good. It is good. It's easy to use but my major annoyance with it is the stepping in which I can OC the clock and memory. +13 MHz at a time or +5 MHz. That to me is illogical. Oh well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I did not that know that. Too bad the GPU Tweak utility isn't very good. :| I guess I'll just use it though.
> 
> Edit: I shouldn't say it's not very good. It is good. It's easy to use but my major annoyance with it is the stepping in which I can OC the clock and memory. +13 MHz at a time or +5 MHz. That to me is illogical. Oh well.


Well, if you read the first page of this forum, it's actually recommended to increase the core clock in increments of "+/- 13mhz", so it's actually pretty logical. The fact that Afterburner works with virtually every video card is likely the reason for being able to move in different increments.


----------



## d0mini

Here is the result of emailing MSI to ask for repairs/RMA:

'Dear Hugo,

The card will be considered, user damaged and is not covered by warranty.
We are not in the position to sell you a loose fan or repair user damaged cards or out of warranty material.

I am afraid we cannot be of assistance to you.

Thank you Hugo'

This is a brick wall. Does anyone want to challenge this statement. Please..?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, if you read the first page of this forum, it's actually recommended to increase the core clock in increments of "+/- 13mhz", so it's actually pretty logical. The fact that Afterburner works with virtually every video card is likely the reason for being able to move in different increments.


Point taken. I guess I'm just unhappy with the overall performance. Oh well. I do have the option to return both cards and grab the EVGA SC w/ ACX cards that I originally wanted. If only the salesperson was a little more diligent and found it in stock to begin with.

I noticed a new WHQL driver was just released as well. Maybe I'll give it a try with those drivers and see what the performance is like.


----------



## Egami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Here is the result of emailing MSI to ask for repairs/RMA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dear Hugo,
> 
> The card will be considered, user damaged and is not covered by warranty.
> We are not in the position to sell you a loose fan or repair user damaged cards or out of warranty material.
> 
> I am afraid we cannot be of assistance to you.
> 
> Thank you Hugo'
> 
> This is a brick wall. Does anyone want to challenge this statement. Please..?


I'm not sure about challenging MSI's reply but have you considered getting accelero twin turbo to replace the broken cooler on your card? From what I've understood they're not terribly expensive.


----------



## d0mini

@Egami

Yes, I'm looking at them now.. Not bad other than the weight they put on the GPU, adn around £40 where I am.. So not ideal, but definitely an option... But should I maybe call them or something like that? This seems like a pretty definite no.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> @Egami
> 
> Yes, I'm looking at them now.. Not bad other than the weight they put on the GPU, adn around £40 where I am.. So not ideal, but definitely an option... But should I maybe call them or something like that? This seems like a pretty definite no.


It sounds like if you want MSI to replace that fan, then you'd have to pay to ship it to them and then pay for the replacement. For that same cash, you could upgrade the cooling to the Accelero kit and be done with it - while being able to use your video card in the meantime....


----------



## d0mini

Yeah.. F it, I'm going with custom cooling for a custom cooled GPU







It's my fault, but still.. ***


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Yeah.. F it, I'm going with custom cooling for a custom cooled GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my fault, but still.. ***


On the bright side: you don't have to worry about voiding a warranty, so more "exotic" cooling solutions can be explored now....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> My Arctic Twin Turbo II arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the stock cooler throttles the GPU until there isn't any boost anymore. With this cooler? Only reaching 70C, in non airconditioned room, with +100MHz on core and +300MHz on memory in Crysis 3! Major improvement I tell ya


I don't mean to ruin your fun but... when playing Metro Last Light on on maxed AF and no SSAA (or w/e it is), my GPU reaches a max of about 70C as well. But my CM Seidon 120M is silent cuz I have the fan speed set as low as possible. The CM Seidon 120M is only 25-35# after rebate too if you check Newegg often (if you are in areathat ships from Newegg)


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nice!! It's a pretty good card - I liked it so much that I ended up getting a 2nd one shortly after!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What's the ASIC score on it? Right-click on the top left part of the GPU-Z window and select "Show ASIC", or whatever wording the option uses....




by the way im tryig to install the latest nvidia drivers for this card and the installation keeps failing

the only way i can get the drivers is if i install them from windows update and its the older drivers

what do i do?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> by the way im tryig to install the latest nvidia drivers for this card and the installation keeps failing
> 
> the only way i can get the drivers is if i install them from windows update and its the older drivers
> 
> what do i do?


Does the screen go blank during the install - right after the part where it removes the previous driver? If so, that's what happens to me every time I update. Just restart the PC and re-run the install, should work just fine....


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I don't mean to ruin your fun but... when playing Metro Last Light on on maxed AF and no SSAA (or w/e it is), my GPU reaches a max of about 70C as well. But my CM Seidon 120M is silent cuz I have the fan speed set as low as possible. The CM Seidon 120M is only 25-35# after rebate too if you check Newegg often (if you are in areathat ships from Newegg)


I don't get it, what does CPU AIO watercooling got to do with GPU







Newegg don't ships to my place either as I don't live in the States


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I don't get it, what does CPU AIO watercooling got to do with GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg don't ships to my place either as I don't live in the States


http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod

This. Lol, its a amazing mod.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Here is the result of emailing MSI to ask for repairs/RMA:
> 
> 'Dear Hugo,
> 
> The card will be considered, user damaged and is not covered by warranty.
> We are not in the position to sell you a loose fan or repair user damaged cards or out of warranty material.
> 
> I am afraid we cannot be of assistance to you.
> 
> Thank you Hugo'
> 
> This is a brick wall. Does anyone want to challenge this statement. Please..?


Upgrade to an accelero arctic xtreme III,melody has a tutorial for that


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
> 
> This. Lol, its a amazing mod.


There's even a good mount for it that makes the whole process even easier....I just haven't gotten around to actually ordering one for my card yet. I have a brand new Kuhler 620 that I only used on my CPU for about a week before swapping it out for the H100i....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Does the screen go blank during the install - right after the part where it removes the previous driver? If so, that's what happens to me every time I update. Just restart the PC and re-run the install, should work just fine....


the screen goes blank and right after it says that the installation failed


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There's even a good mount for it that makes the whole process even easier....I just haven't gotten around to actually ordering one for my card yet. I have a brand new Kuhler 620 that I only used on my CPU for about a week before swapping it out for the H100i....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day


I haven't seen anyone else do it with the CM Seidon. The CM Seidons are the cheapest and quietest apparently (which is what I wanted haha), the downside is you get what you pay for. The tubes are ugly, its very easy to strip the radiator screw slots. Other than that, it works well. I stripped 3 of the 4 threads on my CPU's CM Seidon 120M. It's a little ridiculous how easy it was to strip them


----------



## pandaf

How do your systems perform in Bioshock Infinite and Batman Arkham Origins? Do you get slowdowns on max settings or is it smooth all the time? I get low FPS often enough for it to be annoying and think it might be my CPU. I have AMD FX 4300, 8 GB RAM, MSI GTX 760. Clean install of Windows 7, so I don't think it is a virus/bloatware/etc problem. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else do it with the CM Seidon. The CM Seidons are the cheapest and quietest apparently (which is what I wanted haha), the downside is you get what you pay for. The tubes are ugly, its very easy to strip the radiator screw slots. Other than that, it works well. I stripped 3 of the 4 threads on my CPU's CM Seidon 120M. It's a little ridiculous how easy it was to strip them


Well, the piece I linked to won't work with the Seidon - only CLC's with the round pump. So in theory, you could use a Corsair H110 to cool a video card....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandaf*
> 
> How do your systems perform in Bioshock Infinite and Batman Arkham Origins? Do you get slowdowns on max settings or is it smooth all the time? I get low FPS often enough for it to be annoying and think it might be my CPU. I have AMD FX 4300, 8 GB RAM, MSI GTX 760. Clean install of Windows 7, so I don't think it is a virus/bloatware/etc problem. What do you think? Thanks.


If there is any slowing going on, then it's not noticeable enough to bug me (though I doubt there is any with 2x 760's







)....I'm loving Arkham Origins!! I haven't played Infinite on here, since I completed that game months ago....


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I exchanged my Asus GTX 760's for EVGA SC w/ ACX. I'm am so much happier with these. Here are some benchies. I have GPU1 at 1293/3364 and GPU2 at 1241/3364.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392696

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1506417


----------



## sonic2911

The gtx 770's price is dropped to $329. Have just got the 760, so should I change to 770 ?
/my msi tf 760 has coil whine too >< RMAable?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> The gtx 770's price is dropped to $329. Have just got the 760, so should I change to 770 ?
> /my msi tf 760 has coil whine too >< RMAable?


Out of curiosity: does that "coil whine" happen when the fans are spinning at 100%?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity: does that "coil whine" happen when the fans are spinning at 100%?


no, happen when GPU load, doesn't need 100% fan, loudest with KOMBUSTOR


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
> 
> This. Lol, its a amazing mod.


I thought so, I have read it before and it's really tempting. But since other parts of the card isn't being cooled like VRM, and RAM I don't want to do it







This Twin Turbo II also I got way below its market price, both the card plus the cooler is way cheaper than the custom cooler cards on the market


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I thought so, I have read it before and it's really tempting. But since other parts of the card isn't being cooled like VRM, and RAM I don't want to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Twin Turbo II also I got way below its market price, both the card plus the cooler is way cheaper than the custom cooler cards on the market


I have thought about that too. But after I took the HSF off my EVGA ACX GTX 760, I noticed only the tiny black chips on the left side near the video connections were actually being cooled by the HSF. The other 9 or so memory chips, didn't have anything at all touching them, however it had 2 of those tiny ACX fans blowing a bit on them maybe (though possibly warm air from the GPU). I've been running my card with this mod for almost a month now without even aftermarket VRM heatsinks on those memory chips around the GPU, only those really tiny chips. And with my GPU memory overclocked +800 it is stable and has held up for gaming sessions of 2-3 hours. The way I look at it is, if EVGA didn't attach a heatsink to them, then I don't need to either haha


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I have thought about that too. But after I took the HSF off my EVGA ACX GTX 760, I noticed only the tiny black chips on the left side near the video connections were actually being cooled by the HSF. The other 9 or so memory chips, didn't have anything at all touching them, however it had 2 of those tiny ACX fans blowing a bit on them maybe (though possibly warm air from the GPU). I've been running my card with this mod for almost a month now without even aftermarket VRM heatsinks on those memory chips around the GPU, only those really tiny chips. And with my GPU memory overclocked +800 it is stable and has held up for gaming sessions of 2-3 hours. The way I look at it is, if EVGA didn't attach a heatsink to them, then I don't need to either haha


Nice clocks on the memory! I only manage +165MHz on core and +500MHz on memory. Two of the RAM chips are naked since the massive heatsink and the small tiny PCB makes it impossible to place there. Even so there isn't any games I can't play fluently, I recon at my current clocks it at least reaching at least GTX 670 speeds if not more. I could clock higher on benchies but Crysis 3 would crash on anything higher than that


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> k i only got Metro:LL just yesterday.
> 
> i was busy watching football all day, and *i only got threw the 1st few minuets of Metro:LL.*
> 
> but while DLing Metro:LL, i did re-test Metro:2033 . And i noticed that the Settings are different for AA.
> 
> Unlike Metro:2033, u can totally disable AA in Metro:LL. So i disabled AA in Metro:LL and used both NVCP's FXAA and NVCP's Adaptive V-sync. Everything seemed aok. Actually Perfect! But, like i said i only played the 1st few minuets.
> 
> i'll go fire-up Metro:LL now, and play some more and observe the game. i luv the way Metro:LL is so much like 2033!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i can't stand it when games radically change so much from version to version that it is totally different. Like no more Suit Shortcuts in Crysis Series. I was so addicted to enabling them in Crysis and Crysis Warhead and how Suit Shortcuts allowed u to double-tap a specific basic function, and that caused the Suit's Mode switched to a very obvious Mode. Like double Tap Crouch, and u'd instantly be in Stealth mode. That was ingenious. But the stupid consoles they made Crysis 2 for are to blame for the discontinuation of Suit Shortcuts i guess because it isn't the same with a controller.)
> 
> OK i'm going back into Metro:LL _now_ and observe with in-game AA disabled and with both the NVCP FXAA and Adaptive V-sync Enabled.
> 
> bb soon to add watever i notice.
> 
> *Edit 1:*
> 
> I got as far as going outside and fighting in the 1st encounter with a gang of bad things. (I LUV SCARY stuff like in STALKER, FEAR and Metro, etc. it teaches u to play in-general better in addition to being scary. Like not wasting ammo. Reloading all the time. etc.)
> 
> The Good news is, that everything runs perfect! (Flat out 60 FPS all the time. w00t!)
> 
> The Bad news is, that everything runs perfect! (Flat out 60 FPS all the time. w00t!)
> 
> As far as control, i was able to hit a Dragon, at will, with single shots from a machine gun at over 100 yards, repeatedly. All while everything was fluent and smooth as butter. (w00t!) woulda' had the long range weapon out but i'm still too much of an amateur. and i didn't know that another Save Point was coming so quickly. i thought i'd get another try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least i had Shotgun, AK, and Long-Range set in that order to 1,2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did leave out mentioning earlier one setting that may contribute a small amount. It's the NVCP's "Power management mode". Change it from "Adaptive" to "Prefer Maximum Performance". Hopefully that makes a bigger difference than i'm guessing it will for u, Bender24. (Haha i'm a Sci-Fi luver and LUV Futurama, Bender24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i
> 
> But are u changing things in individual Game Profiles in the NVCP?
> 
> Or are u changing them Globally?
> 
> Leave Global settings alone. Except like in that
> 
> 
> 
> , where the guy only changed one thing on the Global Settings Tab. Be sure to use the NVCP's Metro: LL Game Profile, in the Program Settings Tab next to the Global Settings Tab.
> 
> So try setting(s): (*In the NVCP's Metro: LL Game Profile/ In-Game Settings*)
> 
> A. In-game AA: "Disabled"
> B. NVCP's Power management mode: "Prefer Maximum Performance"
> C. NVCP's FXAA: "On"
> D. NVCP's Vertical Sync: "Adaptive V-sync"
> E. And of course all other In-Game settings set to maximum they can possibly go.
> 
> Everything directly around u should be void of Stair-step effects. (I just triple checked on that circular Elevator at the beginning of the game. And outside too.) Only distant things should have any Stair-step effects. But not on a constant scale. If everything withing 30 ft and maybe even 75 feet or even more has no Stair-step effects then fine, that is the goal. Having every last curvature everywhere all the time can be accomplished if u spend such an enormous amount more money that it's funny. Save the money and use it next year on the 800 Series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note that there's new tech (i have to Google and memorize it, again lol) that "Draws Only Wat Is In Front Of U". So believe it (edit: watever it, is called) or not, turning left and right between 90% and 180% can actually help ur game's performance. in other words i like to stare straight ahead like a movie camera during many parts of a game. And Pan slowly as if a camera man being told by director how to move. But if instead u widely turn back and forth ur video card can actually do a better job of Drawing only wat is in front of u by knowing better wats around u. Crazy, aye? (Edit: if u notice some stutter, turn wide left and right. and not terrible fast, but in a way that allows ur Vid card to focus on wat's in front of u and not everything all the time. it sounds like u would maybe cause even worse performance. but after server turns back and forth just go on moving normal like. and observer performance after that. I tried it just now several times, and it seems to not degrade performance, but rather improve performance.)
> 
> i just Googled it and i think it can be found HERE. (http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems3/gpugems3_ch13.html)
> 
> i used "nvidia Process Only Front" to find it. and a key word i missed was "Render". HAHA, like in Bender. HAHAHA
> 
> But there's not time to read it now, Bender24. if u find reference let me know. later on i'll Google like, "nvidia Render Vacuum".
> 
> A _Bender Render Vacuum_ episode would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least i got the gist of watever _it_ is, better. As in, if ur Video card were to be constantly Rendering everything everywhere all the time; especially crazy resource intensive effects, then it would perform only a few percentages as well as its' potential.
> 
> update me on wat A thru E and turning result in. based on those results, Bender24, i should be able to describe the problem ur having and list a couple things to further help u.
> 
> For now i'm going back to kill some gangs of bad things and get my feet soaked with Armageddon waste-water; while rejoicing, when the only thing to worry about, for brief periods of time, is having to mingle with small colonies of rats. But wait! Don't the rats fleeing (no pun) past u simple mean that they are running away from some thing thing that's really really bad bad!? OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL let me know how it go.


Thanks again for the reply! Still having significant issues with Metro LL at times, and frankly with many of my games. With or without changes to individual game profiles, I am still getting stuttering and frame-rate drops that just aren't making any sense to me at this point. This, of course, is quite frustrating, to say the least.

Currently, Battlefield 4 single-player is all but unplayable due to incredibly low and inconsistent frame-rates (with or without Adaptive V-Sync enabled) on ANY setting - with everything set to Low, I still get a barely playable fps that is wildly inconsistent depending on what is occurring on-screen. Movement, alone, disrupts the already rough experience. Multiplayer is a bit more consistent, albeit with significant stuttering on any setting above medium - with or without adaptive v-sync. At this point, I'm almost out of solutions...

EDIT - Turning SSAA off and enabling FXAA seems to correct any/all problems I've been having in Metro: LL. That being said - The most interesting thing observation I've made so far is that with Metro and Arkham Origins, I don't seem to be getting significantly improved performance with SLI enabled than I do with it disabled with the same in-game settings for both scenarios. Arkham Origins runs a bit smoother with SLI enabled, while there is almost no difference in Metro.

On the other hand - Battlefield 4 runs significantly better, and is completely playable, with SLI disabled, playing with High settings. It is also playable, albeit with stuttering and an inconsistent frame-rate, on Ultra with SLI disabled as well. As already mentioned, this is not at all the case when SLI is enabled. This is baffling to me.


----------



## Icehawk1

Hi Everyone,

I just got a new Asus GTX 760 installed in my brand new rig and I love it. Handles everything I throw at it.

So naturally I want to overclock the tits off of it now! I am relatively inexperienced, but it sounds like I need to overvolt a small amount to push my overclocking any further. Thus far I am able to hit about 1,250 Mhz at 68C stable, but if I push it any farther than that I get issues. It seems like a have a bit of head room when it comes to temperature still, so I want to overvolt!

My question is there an updated Vbios yet? I have searched here and google and not found an updated vbios yet. On the front page it says to wait for updates. Is there not a vbios that allows for changing the voltage yet?

Thank you!

Andy


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got a new Asus GTX 760 installed in my brand new rig and I love it. Handles everything I throw at it.
> 
> So naturally I want to overclock the tits off of it now! I am relatively inexperienced, but it sounds like I need to overvolt a small amount to push my overclocking any further. Thus far I am able to hit about 1,250 Mhz at 68C stable, but if I push it any farther than that I get issues. It seems like a have a bit of head room when it comes to temperature still, so I want to overvolt!
> 
> My question is there an updated Vbios yet? I have searched here and google and not found an updated vbios yet. On the front page it says to wait for updates. Is there not a vbios that allows for changing the voltage yet?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Andy


Unless your card is a HAWK you're only gonna be able to overvolt to 1.212V


----------



## Icehawk1

That is ok with me, I would get my kicks from just that 12 mv!

Where can I download a vbios that allows that?

Thank you!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> That is ok with me, I would get my kicks from just that 12 mv!
> 
> Where can I download a vbios that allows that?
> 
> Thank you!


A bios flash will not give you xtra vcore . Your card must have the xtra .012v to begin with . Using Afterburner at all ? If so you can enable the xtra .012v in the general settings page . Some cards have power limit , some have the xtra volts and some have 1.2v only . Silicon lottery mate








So be prepared for bitter disappointment


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Thanks again for the reply! Still having significant issues with Metro LL at times, and frankly with many of my games. With or without changes to individual game profiles, I am still getting stuttering and frame-rate drops that just aren't making any sense to me at this point. This, of course, is quite frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Battlefield 4 single-player is all but unplayable due to incredibly low and inconsistent frame-rates (with or without Adaptive V-Sync enabled) on ANY setting - with everything set to Low, I still get a barely playable fps that is wildly inconsistent depending on what is occurring on-screen. Movement, alone, disrupts the already rough experience. Multiplayer is a bit more consistent, albeit with significant stuttering on any setting above medium - with or without adaptive v-sync. At this point, I'm almost out of solutions...
> 
> EDIT - Turning SSAA off and enabling FXAA seems to correct any/all problems I've been having in Metro: LL. That being said - The most interesting thing observation I've made so far is that with Metro and Arkham Origins, I don't seem to be getting significantly improved performance with SLI enabled than I do with it disabled with the same in-game settings for both scenarios. Arkham Origins runs a bit smoother with SLI enabled, while there is almost no difference in Metro.
> 
> On the other hand - Battlefield 4 runs significantly better, and is completely playable, with SLI disabled, playing with High settings. It is also playable, albeit with stuttering and an inconsistent frame-rate, on Ultra with SLI disabled as well. As already mentioned, this is not at all the case when SLI is enabled. This is baffling to me.


Bender24,

Not seeing any difference with SLI has only been normal in the past with games that did not support SLI. BF3 fully supported SLI. BF2 did not support SLI. Seeing how BF4 is brand new, then it's highly likely that the game or nVidia drivers are to blame.

Problem:
SLI doesn't result in improved performance in BF4 versus a single card.

Tools and Solutions:
Try maybe to google and see if others have the same problem.
Or use this thread for help like ur doing.
And u could post on BF4 threads, etc.

Read all the following 1st. Don't jump ahead.

But- to everything i've already said above- when analyzing wat u said about Metro and Arkham Origins, the 1st things that come to mind are: First, having re-visit suspicions about poor Video driver installation(s) or lack of proper installation procedures. And second, plus maybe more of a priority, is the running of "Check Disk". The problem with "Check Disk" is the possibilities that could result after running "Check Disk". So not jumping into using "Check Disk" for the 1st time ever is the one single most important thing.

Edit: this paragraph applies to mainly to GUI "Check Disk". But translates to CMD;
And don't attempt the Scan-disk option to, "Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors". That option can take too long regardless of whether if errors have not been detected and fixed.

Edit: this paragraph applies to mainly to GUI "Check Disk". But translates to CMD;
De-selecting the 1st option, "Automatically fix the file system errors", can be done for the sake of seeing the number of errors and descriptions 1st.

But the biggest problem of all is the need to always have the OS backed up and all data. Because if u don't u will be gambling. u could end up with a PC that won't Boot or even worse the loss of data.

Before u continue researching Check Disk, describe ur experience with the MOBO's BIOS settings. For example, have u ever gone into them? wat did u do or not do?

And, something else that comes to mind is System drivers that can be assessed by accessing the Win7 Device Manager. But if u have to update ur system device drivers, then that too can be a big gamble. And shouldn't be suggested without a full Image Backup.

so everything points to why having to fully master complete image backups with something like Acronis 2011 or 2014 should be priority 1.

Summery: Check Disk, System Device Drivers and Complete Image (Acronis) Backups.

System Device Drivers and making complete Image Backups will simply have to be put off because without first diagnosing with Check Disk, neither one should be suggested.

So go ahead and run Check Disk from the Command Line (CMD): (Most Vids show it from CMD rather than just GUI.)

The following video will show u how to have Check Disk look for errors and NOT fix. So do it 1st:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











If errors are found then u can just use the following vid to learn how to add the proper switches. (ignore the BSOD error/ repair section and all after that.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











That last video mentions cleaning and defragging.

Did u install MyDefrag and disable Windows Defragging?

Do u have CCleaner installed?

GL let me know how it go.









PS
having a great Gaming PC is more of a game than any vid game will ever be.







and if ur humble about it and patient enough, just like with Vid games, u can learn all the nuances. Or, simply go back to gaming on consoles.







It's so time consuming that many choose consoles. Or they don't worry about optimal performance and stick to using a PC that doesn't come close to its' full potential.

PSS
U can do the following after doing wat the Vids show u to do:
Quote:


> Before u continue researching Check Disk, describe ur experience with the MOBO's BIOS settings. For example, have u ever gone into them? wat did u do or not do?


PSSS
U can do the following after doing wat the Vids show u to do:
Quote:


> Did u install MyDefrag and disable Windows Defragging?
> Do u have CCleaner installed?


PSSSS
i like cake (Portals).










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Portal- Still Alive HD











FINAL THOUGHT: The Portal- Still Alive HD vid works from the link at the bottom and not from the YouTube button. But the vid won't play within the Spoiler window. At least not for me.

FINAL THOUGHT PS: HAHAHA that Portal vid's ending especially always gets me laughing!









Edit 1: Anti-Virus, Anti-Malware/ Spyware software can also be very important to consider. The best ones always have a rather simple way of disabling them when u run games. Never run any of them in the background while running games because they have the #1 task of monitoring wat goes in and out of the System Memory on ur PC and that causes inconsistently lagging. One minuet all is fine and the next minuet u might, repeat might, have poor slow performance. All the while thinking that, 'it can't be the AV/AM software causing it...'; because sometimes a game runs normally with the AV/AM running. As a result, there's good odds u'd think, incorrectly, that everything is AOK with AV/AM on in the background.


----------



## Icehawk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> A bios flash will not give you xtra vcore . Your card must have the xtra .012v to begin with . Using Afterburner at all ? If so you can enable the xtra .012v in the general settings page . Some cards have power limit , some have the xtra volts and some have 1.2v only . Silicon lottery mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So be prepared for bitter disappointment


Thank you. Honestly I was too silly to have found the unlock voltage button in after burner. I was able to set the Vcore up by 12 mv, but nothing was shown in GPUz. Is that the silicon lottery that you were talking about? It seems odd to me that just nothing would happen?

Thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> Thank you. Honestly I was too silly to have found the unlock voltage button in after burner. I was able to set the Vcore up by 12 mv, but nothing was shown in GPUz. Is that the silicon lottery that you were talking about? It seems odd to me that just nothing would happen?
> 
> Thanks!


It won't show up in GPU-Z unless your card is being stressed - there's a little "?" button that you can click on the main window of GPU-Z to stress the card....


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Unless your card is a HAWK you're only gonna be able to overvolt to 1.212V


Few posts before I have mentioned the same issue... 81% ASIC and only 1241MHz... I am pretty sure its Power Limit problem..


----------



## Seventeen

I own an Asus GTX 760 DirectCUII OC 2GB with an ASIC score of 66.6% and very low clocking ability. After a reasonable amount of testing, these were the highest clocks I could take the card to while stable. In fact, I'm not 100% sure even this is stable:



Do you think I'm missing something/doing something wrong, or am I just cursed by the number of the beast for my ASIC score?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seventeen*
> 
> I own an Asus GTX 760 DirectCUII OC 2GB with an ASIC score of 66.6% and very low clocking ability. After a reasonable amount of testing, these were the highest clocks I could take the card to while stable. In fact, I'm not 100% sure even this is stable:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm missing something/doing something wrong, or am I just cursed by the number of the beast for my ASIC score?


Does it pass heaven or valley bench?
My msi tf can do +150 core clk and +600 mem clk, it passed furmark 5-10 mins but didn't pass heaven or valley benchmark. Weird!


----------



## seanp177

Furmark seems to test heat out put mostly not stability necessarily or something...


----------



## sonic2911

so what is the best way to test stability? heaven or valley bench?


----------



## CageJ

both
and gaming


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> so what is the best way to test stability? heaven or valley bench?


For me, I was able to reach 1306MHz core on valley for a couple of runs, booted up Metro:LL and had to lower it to 1280MHz, 100% stable now


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Does it pass heaven or valley bench?
> My msi tf can do +150 core clk and +600 mem clk, it passed furmark 5-10 mins but didn't pass heaven or valley benchmark. Weird!


My EVGA GTX 760 was doing something like +140 or 150 and +800 memory. Played games fine. Passed Unigine valley fine. Then someone wanted me to test Heaven, it crashed after like 5 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> so what is the best way to test stability? heaven or valley bench?


Definitely Heaven. It should even be added to the guide that it is much more GPU intensive. Valley is CPU + GPU and Heaven is much much more GPU than CPU. I know because my CPU temp is like 20C lower during Heaven when compared to Valley. And alo because of the above reason, my overclock was awesome and fine with Valley, then testing it with Heaven I had to lower the GPU Clock.


----------



## sonic2911

this is final result of my msi TF, stable 100%, passed HEAVEN and VALLEY, quite hot because I leave auto fan setting for everyday. quite low with ASIC 87.1 >.<


Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3s6fq/


----------



## Icehawk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It won't show up in GPU-Z unless your card is being stressed - there's a little "?" button that you can click on the main window of GPU-Z to stress the card....


I have monitored the VDDC of my card in the sensor tab of GPU z while running Furmark/Heaven/Kombustor. Even when I have it set to +12 mv via MSI Afterburner, my VDDC reads 1.2000V. Does GPUz Not show the correct voltage, or have I missed a step?

Thank you for the noob friendly replies!


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> I have monitored the VDDC of my card in the sensor tab of GPU z while running Furmark/Heaven/Kombustor. Even when I have it set to +12 mv via MSI Afterburner, my VDDC reads 1.2000V. Does GPUz Not show the correct voltage, or have I missed a step?
> 
> Thank you for the noob friendly replies!


you should look at the voltage in MSI AB or in OSD


----------



## Icehawk1

MSI AB also says 1.200V.


----------



## sonic2911

no idea, im fine with ur setting


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Few posts before I have mentioned the same issue... 81% ASIC and only 1241MHz... I am pretty sure its Power Limit problem..


Strange that the second hawk I got with a 80% ASIC I could not get the mem to o/c at all and 1280 was the best I could get . So I took it back and swapped it over for another one with a 71% ASIC and it pulled [email protected]@1.312v ( AB soft voltage modd ) So now my Hawk/Giga/Hawk TRI sandwich runs good enough with [email protected] stable


----------



## Seventeen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Does it pass heaven or valley bench?
> My msi tf can do +150 core clk and +600 mem clk, it passed furmark 5-10 mins but didn't pass heaven or valley benchmark. Weird!


I haven't tried Heaven, but it passed Valley just fine. When I push the clocks more, it still passes tests but I notice artifacts in the 3DMark tests.

It's quite depressing as I've seen +169 core clock and +676 memory clock on the exact same card with no volt/cooler mods. (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_760_Direct_Cu_II_OC/30.html)

My clocks of +52 and +400 pale in comparison. Either their card had a really good ASIC score or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quick question guys.. what would cause Valley to run weird? Meaning when I run it, All I see is the white outlines and some background color. Kinda looks like a blue print. I see lines, triangles, squares and stuff like that. Basically like a 3D sketch. IDK, hard to explain lol. My card isn't currently overclocked. I'm overclocking my cpu and I was trying to see what kind of marks it'll give me w/o the GPU overclocked. Uninstalled it, reinstalled it. Still the same. Could my OC on the CPU cause this? I'm still tinkering with the CPU.. Just wasn't sure if this was the cause.


----------



## DrunkenPeleg

Are you running Valley at default settings?

What happens when you run Valley with the CPU at stock speeds? If it runs well, you could assume the CPU overclock could be at fault. If Valley continues to run poorly, try updating your video drivers and/or testing another program.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Quick question guys.. what would cause Valley to run weird? Meaning when I run it, All I see is the white outlines and some background color. Kinda looks like a blue print. I see lines, triangles, squares and stuff like that. Basically like a 3D sketch. IDK, hard to explain lol. My card isn't currently overclocked. I'm overclocking my cpu and I was trying to see what kind of marks it'll give me w/o the GPU overclocked. Uninstalled it, reinstalled it. Still the same. Could my OC on the CPU cause this? I'm still tinkering with the CPU.. Just wasn't sure if this was the cause.


the exact same thing as with Heaven may have occurred to u in Valley, Scotty Mac. It has become corrupted too. Only the anomalies (characteristics) of it have changed.

did u ever get Heaven to work properly again?

Remember to make a copy of a working Benchmark after u 1st install it.

For Valley, make a copy of the, "C:\Program Files\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder. For u, do so after u re-install it and/ or if, u get it working again.

If u'd like to gain some insight and share it here with all, try testing a failed Valley:

1. Go to, "C:\Program Files\Unigine".
2. Copy ur current "Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder. (I'm referring to the corrupted installation before u fix it.)
3. Paste it next to the original. It will re-name itself to "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy".
4. Rename it from "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy" to,
"Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01".
5. Fix Valley by re-installing it. (Uninstalling it first!) But be sure to do so with with ur Vid Card's clocks reset back to stock. It's fine to use custom fan speed settings.
6. Test the new installation of Valley with ur Vid Card clocks still set to stock speeds.
7. If it works fine, copy the "Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder.
8. Paste it next to itself. It will re-name itself to "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy".
9. Rename it from "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy" to,
"Valley Benchmark 1.0_Fresh_Stable_2013-11-01".

Steps 1 thru 9 will result in u hopefully having a copy of a working Valley installation folder; and also a copy of a corrupt Valley installation folder.

If u'd like to prove that the copy u made of ur corrupt Valley is corrupt and deserves to be considered the entire culprit:

1. Rename the current Valley folder ("Valley Benchmark 1.0") to,
"Valley Benchmark 1.0_Original". (I'm referring to the working installation after u fixed it.)
2. Rename, "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01", back to the original name, "Valley Benchmark 1.0".
3. Run Valley and see if still fails the same way(s) as before.
4. Rename the corrupt failed Valley back to,
"Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01".
5. Rename, "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Original" folder back to,
"Valley Benchmark 1.0". Then test and confirm that it still works.

GL









Anyone can reference/ research corruption in post #2680, post #2625 and post #1665 from HERE or the following:

http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?Search=SEARCH&action=disp&advanced=1&byuser=Bee+Dee+3+Dee&newer=1&numupdates=&order=descending&output=posts&replycompare=gt&sdate=0&search=Corruption&sort=relevance&titleonly=0&resultSortingPreference=recency


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Strange that the second hawk I got with a 80% ASIC I could not get the mem to o/c at all and 1280 was the best I could get . So I took it back and swapped it over for another one with a 71% ASIC and it pulled [email protected]@1.312v ( AB soft voltage modd ) So now my Hawk/Giga/Hawk TI sandwich runs good enough with [email protected] stable


Maybe higher ASIC, worse OC...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Anyone run heaven 4.0? What are your scores for SLI 760's? I think my score is a bit low....

[CyGnus] - 4770k @ 4.6 / SLI Gigabyte Rev 2.0 @ 1280/3554 / Ave. 69.9 / Score 1760


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> the exact same thing as with Heaven may have occurred to u in Valley, Scotty Mac. It has become corrupted too. Only the anomalies (characteristics) of it have changed.
> 
> did u ever get Heaven to work properly again?
> 
> Remember to make a copy of a working Benchmark after u 1st install it.
> 
> For Valley, make a copy of the, "C:\Program Files\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder. For u, do so after u re-install it and/ or if, u get it working again.
> 
> If u'd like to gain some insight and share it here with all, try testing a failed Valley:
> 
> 1. Go to, "C:\Program Files\Unigine".
> 2. Copy ur current "Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder. (I'm referring to the corrupted installation before u fix it.)
> 3. Paste it next to the original. It will re-name itself to "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy".
> 4. Rename it from "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy" to,
> "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01".
> 5. Fix Valley by re-installing it. (Uninstalling it first!) But be sure to do so with with ur Vid Card's clocks reset back to stock. It's fine to use custom fan speed settings.
> 6. Test the new installation of Valley with ur Vid Card clocks still set to stock speeds.
> 7. If it works fine, copy the "Valley Benchmark 1.0" folder.
> 8. Paste it next to itself. It will re-name itself to "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy".
> 9. Rename it from "Valley Benchmark 1.0 - Copy" to,
> "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Fresh_Stable_2013-11-01".
> 
> Steps 1 thru 9 will result in u hopefully having a copy of a working Valley installation folder; and also a copy of a corrupt Valley installation folder.
> 
> If u'd like to prove that the copy u made of ur corrupt Valley is corrupt and deserves to be considered the entire culprit:
> 
> 1. Rename the current Valley folder ("Valley Benchmark 1.0") to,
> "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Original". (I'm referring to the working installation after u fixed it.)
> 2. Rename, "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01", back to the original name, "Valley Benchmark 1.0".
> 3. Run Valley and see if still fails the same way(s) as before.
> 4. Rename the corrupt failed Valley back to,
> "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Corrupted_2013-11-01".
> 5. Rename, "Valley Benchmark 1.0_Original" folder back to,
> "Valley Benchmark 1.0". Then test and confirm that it still works.
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can reference/ research corruption in post #2680, post #2625 and post #1665 from HERE or the following:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?Search=SEARCH&action=disp&advanced=1&byuser=Bee+Dee+3+Dee&newer=1&numupdates=&order=descending&output=posts&replycompare=gt&sdate=0&search=Corruption&sort=relevance&titleonly=0&resultSortingPreference=recency


I just wentr ahead and uninstalled heaven. But I may just go and reinstall it. I'll have to give what you typed up a go tomorrow, (gotta go to work in a little bit) thanks for the input


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I just wentr ahead and uninstalled heaven. But I may just go and reinstall it. I'll have to give what you typed up a go tomorrow, (gotta go to work in a little bit) thanks for the input


np gl


----------



## CageJ

Guys, where can I find vBios with power limit 150% enabled?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Vbios is still under development.
As you may have noticed, vbios files were removed because gtx760 is much trickier than any other 7xx series gpu bios.
So, no ETA for now sorry!, when are ready will be released.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Anyone run heaven 4.0? What are your scores for SLI 760's? I think my score is a bit low....
> 
> [CyGnus] - 4770k @ 4.6 / SLI Gigabyte Rev 2.0 @ 1280/3554 / Ave. 69.9 / Score 1760


Yep it seems slow.

[Bee Dee 3 Dee] i7-950 @ 4.0 /SLI Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD @ 1085/3004 / Ave. 63.4 / Score 1596



[Bee Dee 3 Dee] i7-950 @ 4.0 /SLI Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD @ 1189/3354 / Ave. 72.4 / Score 1824



i'm using 327.23 vid drivers. which version ru using, CyGnus?


----------



## [CyGnus]

The same maybe i forgot to put the NVCP at high performance...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The same maybe i forgot to put the NVCP at high performance...


that's the only thing i did in NVCP.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Vbios is still under development.
> As you may have noticed, vbios files were removed because gtx760 is much trickier than any other 7xx series gpu bios.
> So, no ETA for now sorry!, when are ready will be released.


I have noticed they are missing...
Maybe I try ''Kepler BIOS Editor/Unlocker'' to increase the PL.. But I am not sure about compatibility.


----------



## [CyGnus]

It seems that is not the Problem i did another run with 1250/3200 instead of 1280/3500 and scored 1757 (just less 3 pts) so something is wrong here with heaven...


----------



## sonic2911

I don't believe in HEAVEN and VALLEY too. The score is not stable, sometimes high and low =.= stupid benchmarks


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nothing like the truthful 3dmark 11


----------



## Forsakenfire

Just got some SLi goodness. Wondering about my ASIC quality and if they're any good. I have 2 EVGA Dual BIOS SC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> np gl


I AM STUNNED








That's the shortest one you've posted EVA


----------



## nX3NTY

Hmm, I been comparing reference GTX 760 and GTX 670 and it's identical. Is there anyone try to flash 670 BIOS on 760 before? I thinking of doing it


----------



## THC Butterz

I am definently buying one of these bad boys tomorow, and cant wait, My 480 died about a month ago and i am now rocking sli 260's I miss dx11... anyway, I am debating between newegg or price matching at bestbuy so i can have it now!!! anyway, i was wondering if anyone knew if bestbuy backs the nvidia holiday bundle, because i am not going to give up AC IV BF and SC BL...
does anyone know?


----------



## sonic2911

newegg or ncix, newegg has better price now


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I am definently buying one of these bad boys tomorow, and cant wait, My 480 died about a month ago and i am now rocking sli 260's I miss dx11... anyway, I am debating between newegg or price matching at bestbuy so i can have it now!!! anyway, i was wondering if anyone knew if bestbuy backs the nvidia holiday bundle, because i am not going to give up AC IV BF and SC BL...
> does anyone know?


They don't

http://www.geforce.com/landing-page/holiday-bundle-shield

Larger list:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00793/

Also to anyone who does not care about the gaming bundle:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-02G-P4-2761-KR/dp/B00DHW4HP2/ref=sr_1_56?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1383341719&sr=1-56&keywords=680+GTX

$197


----------



## d0mini

Just going to finish with what I've done after breaking a fan on my 760:

I sold it to a friend who is making a new Desktop and who will be replacing the cooler with an aftermarket one, while I have bought a 770 lightning with some money I was previously saving. Maybe not the best way to have done it, but not the worst either I think. Thank you for all the help you have given me, and for aiding in my initiation into overclocking graphics cards, good luck and have fun


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Finally finished *Metro: Last Light* yesterday.









With 2-way 760 SLI, *In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game.)*: FPS was *constant 60 FPS* in Metro: LL.

So i must repeat, *2-way 760 SLI*, is the all time best vid card investment, ever!

I didn't expect *Metro: LL* to run as fast and smooth as *Tomb Raider*, *Skyrim*, *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist*, *Hitman Absolution*, *Crysis 3*, *Mad Max 3*, and *Metro: 2033*. But it did.









All the above games ran constant 60 FPS with In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game).









On an old LGA1366 system, too. w00t!









(Can't wait to add BF4 SP and MP to the list!)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Hmm, I been comparing reference GTX 760 and GTX 670 and it's identical. Is there anyone try to flash 670 BIOS on 760 before? I thinking of doing it


You could try it, but why would you want to do that? What are you hoping to gain from that flash?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could try it, but why would you want to do that? What are you hoping to gain from that flash?


is that an example of something that would be better done on a card with Dual BIOS? (IF at all, idk.)

wat can and can't a vid card with dual BIOS', recover from?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Finally finished *Metro: Last Light* yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 2-way 760 SLI, *In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game.)*: FPS was *constant 60 FPS* in Metro: LL.
> 
> So i must repeat, *2-way 760 SLI*, is the all time best vid card investment, ever!
> 
> I didn't expect *Metro: LL* to run as fast and smooth as *Tomb Raider*, *Skyrim*, *Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist*, *Hitman Absolution*, *Crysis 3*, *Mad Max 3*, and *Metro: 2033*. But it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above games ran constant 60 FPS with In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an old LGA1366 system, too. w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Can't wait to add BF4 SP and MP to the list!)


with 2-way 760 SLI, can you play bf4 and mp on the highest setings possible?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> with 2-way 760 SLI, can you play bf4 and mp on the highest setings possible?


I haven't played MP on it, but I played a little of the SP - SLI'd 760's ran it just fine....







I'll probably play more when I'm completely finished with Arkham Origins....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat can and can't a vid card with dual BIOS', recover from?


A hammer! Hehehehe....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> with 2-way 760 SLI, can you play bf4 and mp on the highest setings possible?


i haven't bought BF4 yet. (i hope to sometime this week. my money printer is broken.)

but after my experiences Metro: LL, Tomb Raider, Skyrim, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist, Hitman Absolution, Crysis 3, Mad Max 3, and Metro: 2033, BF4 should be np.

just remember i use: In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game).

And it's very important to consider:

if using Adaptive or traditional V-Sync, on a 60Hz LCD, the FPS is capped at 60 FPS.

So wat does that mean if games run at a constant 60 FPS?

It means there's very little to be gained from spending more on anything else for now.









Going with 2-way 760-SLI (on a 60Hz LCD) until the 1st generation 800 series cards are out in 2014 is a very good option for now. or hanging-on to them until 2nd generation 800 series cards in 2015. Everything changes if considering an LCD with a refresh rate higher than 60Hz.

And i have a feeling that a single 800 series card will allow for actual traditional AA and not just FXAA. (FXAA is AOK. i LUV it!); plus it just may turn out that a single 800 series card may beat 2-way 780 SLI. So the fastest single 800 series may be the way to go in 2014. This is wat happened with 8800 GTX and as a result and nVidia RULED! So i wouldn't be surprised if they do it again with an 800 series card. Probably a GTX 880.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I AM STUNNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the shortest one you've posted EVA


cool


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I haven't played MP on it, but I played a little of the SP - SLI'd 760's ran it just fine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably play more when I'm completely finished with Arkham Origins....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hammer! Hehehehe....


i knew it was too satirical to ask. i tried.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i knew it was too satirical to ask. i tried.


Sorry, I had to....hehehehe....


----------



## TUFinside

I'm also very very impressed by the GTX 760. Right now i'm using MSI GTX 760 Hawk 2-way SLI, and NOTHING resists.I also tried 2560x1600 resolution on my 1920x1200 with Batman and it still manage to give decent fps.I didn't push those experiments though.The only drawback for me is temperatures; i own a X79 Sabertooth and its thermal radar can show over 55C (always under 60C) for the hottest spot(USB3.0-1).Nothing to get worry about but i repositioned cables from GPUs and now i have 50C max(motherboard sensors) for the hottest spot.For roughly 530 Euros i can kick Titan ass for half the price


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Let us know how you go with 3d Mk11 and Firestrike . Just curious that's all


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new sli gtx 760 evga 4gb 04G-P4-3768-KR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3768-KR


Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Let us know how you go with 3d Mk11 and Firestrike . Just curious that's all


Sure thing 
Here are my results with two monitors running, actually beating the 4770K with Titan registered at 3D mark.













tests were running with stuff running in the background...


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Gorgeous !!!!!


nice !!














http://gyazo.com/b0ddaa9e5735c7c214e1c2e82a2605fc.png


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i haven't bought BF4 yet. (i hope to sometime this week. my money printer is broken.)
> 
> but after my experiences Metro: LL, Tomb Raider, Skyrim, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist, Hitman Absolution, Crysis 3, Mad Max 3, and Metro: 2033, BF4 should be np.
> 
> just remember i use: In-game settings Maxed, Adaptive V-Sync and FXAA (AA Disabled in-game).
> 
> And it's very important to consider:
> 
> if using Adaptive or traditional V-Sync, on a 60Hz LCD, the FPS is capped at 60 FPS.
> 
> So wat does that mean if games run at a constant 60 FPS?
> 
> It means there's very little to be gained from spending more on anything else for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with 2-way 760-SLI (on a 60Hz LCD) until the 1st generation 800 series cards are out in 2014 is a very good option for now. or hanging-on to them until 2nd generation 800 series cards in 2015. Everything changes if considering an LCD with a refresh rate higher than 60Hz.
> 
> And i have a feeling that a single 800 series card will allow for actual traditional AA and not just FXAA. (FXAA is AOK. i LUV it!); plus it just may turn out that a single 800 series card may beat 2-way 780 SLI. So the fastest single 800 series may be the way to go in 2014. This is wat happened with 8800 GTX and as a result and nVidia RULED! So i wouldn't be surprised if they do it again with an 800 series card. Probably a GTX 880.


Thought I would let you know that for the most part, I've gotten everything running well with my 760 SLI setup - which is, of course, great news! Everything I throw at it runs at a fairly constant 60fps (everything maxed out in Arkham Origins is beautiful) besides Battlefield 4 - still experiencing serious stuttering issues in single player and some in multi. However - I'm moving to a 144hz monitor tomorrow (woohoo!) and was wondering what you meant by saying that everything changes when going to a higher refresh rater? I know that a 60hz monitor can act as a bottleneck of sorts for cards that are capable of kicking out more, and was wondering if you meant anything else beyond that?

I've been toying with the idea of returning the two 760s in order to exchange for a single 3gb 780 FTW (factory over-clocked to near Titan status) due to the recent price drop. The plan would then be to eventually SLI that system (now that I'm used to the world of SLI and how to work it). What do you think?


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Is anyone having issues with their Overclocks and bf4? I had +140 core and +650 memory run stable for 6 hours on valley but i could only play bf4 for awile before i had direct x errors :L


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Thought I would let you know that for the most part, I've gotten everything running well with my 760 SLI setup - which is, of course, great news! Everything I throw at it runs at a fairly constant 60fps (everything maxed out in Arkham Origins is beautiful) besides Battlefield 4 - still experiencing serious stuttering issues in single player and some in multi. However - I'm moving to a 144hz monitor tomorrow (woohoo!) and was wondering what you meant by saying that everything changes when going to a higher refresh rater? I know that a 60hz monitor can act as a bottleneck of sorts for cards that are capable of kicking out more, and was wondering if you meant anything else beyond that?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of returning the two 760s in order to exchange for a single 3gb 780 FTW (factory over-clocked to near Titan status) due to the recent price drop. The plan would then be to eventually SLI that system (now that I'm used to the world of SLI and how to work it). What do you think?


I would keep the 760s they are good cards and if u overclock them both in sli then you will have near 780 performance.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Thought I would let you know that for the most part, I've gotten everything running well with my 760 SLI setup - which is, of course, great news! Everything I throw at it runs at a fairly constant 60fps (everything maxed out in Arkham Origins is beautiful) besides Battlefield 4 - still experiencing serious stuttering issues in single player and some in multi. However - I'm moving to a 144hz monitor tomorrow (woohoo!) and was wondering what you meant by saying that everything changes when going to a higher refresh rater? I know that a 60hz monitor can act as a bottleneck of sorts for cards that are capable of kicking out more, and was wondering if you meant anything else beyond that?
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of returning the two 760s in order to exchange for a single 3gb 780 FTW (factory over-clocked to near Titan status) due to the recent price drop. The plan would then be to eventually SLI that system (now that I'm used to the world of SLI and how to work it). What do you think?


(i wanted to answer quickly so no proof reading of the following was done.)

what i meant by saying that everything changes when going to a higher refresh rate, has to do with is:

60Hz LCD+2-way 7*6*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS

60Hz LCD+2-way 7*7*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS

60Hz LCD+2-way 7*8*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS

get it?

why spend more money?

But, if using anything faster LCD (120Hz or 144Hz) everything changes.

Maybe: (Note:The following are ruff estimates.)

144Hz LCD+2-way 7*6*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 to 144 FPS

144Hz LCD+2-way 7*7*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=100 to 144 FPS

144Hz LCD+2-way 7*8*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=125 to 144 FPS

Get it?

So now u have to add in the costs. That gets crazy. Like in addition to the additional costs GTX 780 u may need to invest in a better PSU too.

Edit: But with the GTX770, it uses the exact same amount of power as GTX 760. So no need to get a better PSU IF the one u have is adequate for GTX 760. And i think we've cover the fact that u do.









770 and 780 prices have dropped but not enough, though. Wat i mean is almost enough- to be a no brainer.

IF u are happy sticking to Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA, then GTX 770 may be the way to go.

IF u want to use traditional AA, then u may need to consider 4 GB 770.

i think u have figured out that 780 3 GB may work best for ur money. i haven't figured that out yet. I'm guessing that 770-SLI (2G) around $349 each and sticking to Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA is going to be the best for ur money. (Edit 2: EVGA exchange program trade up to and pay the difference of about $90 per card=$180. But i think that if that was closer to $49x2=$98 it would be a no brainer. $180 plus the cost of a PSU good enough is pretty steep for 770.)

For now, how many days do u have to trade up? (Prices for 770 and 780 could/will get cheaper.)

Edit 1: MB the 770 DOES use more power, so with both 770 and 780 u have to equate buying another psu.
See: http://www.hwcompare.com/14793/geforce-gtx-760-vs-geforce-gtx-770/


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could try it, but why would you want to do that? What are you hoping to gain from that flash?


it's because GTX 670 BIOS is more configurable than GTX 760 BIOS such as Kepler BIOS Tweaker and KGB


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> (i wanted to answer quickly so no proof reading of the following was done.)
> 
> what i meant by saying that everything changes when going to a higher refresh rate, has to do with is:
> 
> 60Hz LCD+2-way 7*6*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS
> 
> 60Hz LCD+2-way 7*7*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS
> 
> 60Hz LCD+2-way 7*8*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 FPS
> 
> get it?
> 
> why spend more money?
> 
> But, if using anything faster LCD (120Hz or 144Hz) everything changes.
> 
> Maybe: (Note:The following are ruff estimates.)
> 
> 144Hz LCD+2-way 7*6*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=60 to 144 FPS
> 
> 144Hz LCD+2-way 7*7*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=100 to 144 FPS
> 
> 144Hz LCD+2-way 7*8*0 SLI+Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA=125 to 144 FPS
> 
> Get it?
> 
> So now u have to add in the costs. That gets crazy. Like in addition to the additional costs GTX 780 u may need to invest in a better PSU too.
> 
> Edit: But with the GTX770, it uses the exact same amount of power as GTX 760. So no need to get a better PSU IF the one u have is adequate for GTX 760. And i think we've cover the fact that u do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 770 and 780 prices have dropped but not enough, though. Wat i mean is almost enough- to be a no brainer.
> 
> IF u are happy sticking to Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA, then GTX 770 may be the way to go.
> 
> IF u want to use traditional AA, then u may need to consider 4 GB 770.
> 
> i think u have figured out that 780 3 GB may work best for ur money. i haven't figured that out yet. I'm guessing that 770-SLI (2G) around $349 each and sticking to Adaptive V-Sync+FXAA is going to be the best for ur money. (Edit 2: EVGA exchange program trade up to and pay the difference of about $90 per card=$180. But i think that if that was closer to $49x2=$98 it would be a no brainer. $180 plus the cost of a PSU good enough is pretty steep for 770.)
> 
> For now, how many days do u have to trade up? (Prices for 770 and 780 could/will get cheaper.)
> 
> Edit 1: MB the 770 DOES use more power, so with both 770 and 780 u have to equate buying another psu.
> See: http://www.hwcompare.com/14793/geforce-gtx-760-vs-geforce-gtx-770/


Once again, I can't thank you enough for your thoughtful replies! What you said makes a ton of sense, and in the long run I see what you're saying about the additional expenses with a new PSU and whatnot. However, I'm still within warranty on the 760s, so I would only have to pay an additional $24 from what I paid for the two 760s. . This would eliminate a high overhead, or even a higher payment for the trade-up program, and I would therefore be able to spend some extra money on a new PSU and an additional 780 FTW when the prices come down even further. I know for now, in theory, I'd be losing some fps with the switch to a single 780 - but from what I've seen in benchmarks it almost seems negligible - especially with the eventual plan of upgrading to dual 780s (or seeing what the 800 series has to offer!). In benchmarks with the 780, I'm seeing a constant 60fps in Battlefield (which would be perfect right now, as I still seem to be experiencing issues that other SLI users aren't reporting).

Good logic or bad?


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Once again, I can't thank you enough for your thoughtful replies! What you said makes a ton of sense, and in the long run I see what you're saying about the additional expenses with a new PSU and whatnot. However, I'm still within warranty on the 760s, so I would only have to pay an additional $24 from what I paid for the two 760s. . This would eliminate a high overhead, or even a higher payment for the trade-up program, and I would therefore be able to spend some extra money on a new PSU and an additional 780 FTW when the prices come down even further. I know for now, in theory, I'd be losing some fps with the switch to a single 780 - but from what I've seen in benchmarks it almost seems negligible - especially with the eventual plan of upgrading to dual 780s (or seeing what the 800 series has to offer!). In benchmarks with the 780, I'm seeing a constant 60fps in Battlefield (which would be perfect right now, as I still seem to be experiencing issues that other SLI users aren't reporting).
> 
> Good logic or bad?


Here's a question. I have the GTX 760 4gb FTW (dual bios), the only 2 options I have to "step up" to are the base 770 and 780 cards. Granted I love this card (with boost and no modded or overclocked bios, core is at 1228mhz). I was going to check the mem, but just got a bsod. I believe it was like 1530mhz... Could be more or less. Even without touching msi ab, temps rarely see over 60c. I know the FTW boards are made with a better pcb and all. I was just wondering if it was worth "stepping up", or waiting to see what else EVGA will offer in terms of step up. Think I may have like 45 or so days to decide.


----------



## Lurifaks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/b0ddaa9e5735c7c214e1c2e82a2605fc.png


Hawk sli
















[/quote]


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Sure thing
> Here are my results with two monitors running, actually beating the 4770K with Titan registered at 3D mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tests were running with stuff running in the background...


You should get higher scores easy when your ready









3930k SLI 760 [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7337534

3820 SLI 760 [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7158627
Could get more on this bench

[email protected]@2400 [email protected]@1.344v MSI Hawk

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1007431


----------



## [CyGnus]

And another 17K score with a 4770K @ 4.8GHz / DDR3 2400CL10 and 2x Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Rev 2.0 @ 1346/3719



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Once again, I can't thank you enough for your thoughtful replies! What you said makes a ton of sense, and in the long run I see what you're saying about the additional expenses with a new PSU and whatnot. However, I'm still within warranty on the 760s, so I would only have to pay an additional $24 from what I paid for the two 760s. . This would eliminate a high overhead, or even a higher payment for the trade-up program, and I would therefore be able to spend some extra money on a new PSU and an additional 780 FTW when the prices come down even further. I know for now, in theory, I'd be losing some fps with the switch to a single 780 - but from what I've seen in benchmarks it almost seems negligible - especially with the eventual plan of upgrading to dual 780s (or seeing what the 800 series has to offer!). In benchmarks with the 780, I'm seeing a constant 60fps in Battlefield (which would be perfect right now, as I still seem to be experiencing issues that other SLI users aren't reporting).
> 
> Good logic or bad?


np Bender24. U learn thru sharing.







OCN rules, aye?









well, the 1st things that comes to mind is, that i DO remember the 770 prices are down to $349. But i DON'T remember, wat the 780 prices are down to. (And, isn't it a good thing that EVGA does so well at NOT jacking up prices? Just to profit unfairly from their own trade-up program?) In addition, and most importantly of all, an old rule:
u have to gain at least 50% improved performance (FPS) to notice a considerable improvement.

Prices:

GTX 770- $349
GTX 780- $___

k, so after i read up on new reduced 780 prices...

oh, wait... u haven't mentioned anything watsoever about the new 700 cards almost out. i just saw while researching new 780 prices:

31.10.13 - Nvidia working on GTX 780 GHz Edition

^^ says so little but i think it's the GTX 780-ti?

Yes, u have a ton of research to do, Bender24.

But hey, thanks to the EVGA Trade-up program, maybe u could end up with 2-way SLI that out performs 2-way SLI Titan(s). And for no more than say $1399 before Trade-up/ exchange.









So let's add "ti", to the list:

Prices:

GTX 770- $349
GTX 780- $___
GTX 780-*ti* $___

And wat about ur case?

Have u modded ur Corsair Carbide 200R?

If u have not; and thanks to a recent new member here i decided to research a case he had in his sig, yesterday:

(Turns out if u haven't modded ur existing case, a very affordable very Cool, cool case in the *Only $139 range* would be maybe better to invest in. Normally i say don't future proof. But hey it never hurts to consider something. And this case offers a million possibilities. Plus, I'm positive there's an OCN Thread for it.)

A Cool, cool case-
*Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 (CC-9011030-WW)*

-Bit-Tech Dot Net
-Corsaire Dot Com
-HardwareCanucks Dot Com
-Hexus Dot Net
-NewEgg Dot Com
-TweakTown Dot com
-




k, i found one of the URLs/ sources i wanted for the price researching:

Nvidia drops prices of GTX 770/780, Ti Pricing announced &#8230; and ShadowPlay!

So let's add the list:

Prices:

GTX 770- $349
GTX 780- $499
GTX 780-*ti* $690

wow! wasn't the 780 originally $649?

Or was it $699 originally?

well, it's not that much cheaper now. But still, the whole picture involves 2-way SLI, maybe. And it add up when multiplied by two.

Now that i have the prices; 2-way 760-SLI has one very big advantage over a single 780. And that is that, two is better than one. (Both SLI cards would never fail at the same time; so while replacing one IF one broke, u'd still have the other working. Edit: And after upgrading, if u don't sell them, two cards can become two cards to be used in PCs or for backup or testing. I have one of my two 560-ti cards in an HTPC and it ROCKS!







The other 560-ti is waiting to be used. Oh, yeah! i bought the ten year warrenty from EVGA for both. So if one fails years from now who knows wat i might end up with.







)

And now that i have the prices; a single 780 has its' own advantages over 2-way 760-SLI, too. No need to discuss that for now. But i am totally satisfied going the SLI route. It is/ has been improving on a grand scale and seems to have few limits in the coming years.

k, and with those prices it should be clear to decide.







But alas, it never is, is it?









Just keep researching and remember to always always always, envision u have already purchased something before u buy it. And start researching the product more. As if u had it in ur possession and that there was no returning it. Try and find out if it is the most bad azz best performing for the money product, BEFORE! u buy it. And NOT AFTER u buy it. Say to urself something like, well i gots XYZ card(s) (Popeye style lol) and nothings buts such and suchs tops its!

Because if u do, most of the time u find out things u would have overlooked. And it suks finding out AFTER the purchase (in this case a One-time-EVGA-Trade-Up/ Exchange).

And wat if u saved for 800 series cards next year. U can already play any game pretty well. Oh, but yes, the 144Hz LCD has changed everything.







Upgrading from 2-way 760 SLI should definitely be considered. With 60Hz LCD, no way! With 144Hz or 120Hz LCDs, absolutely consider it.









And G-sync technology soon to be out could also be considered versus a current 144Hz LCD. The ASUS G-Sync LCDs, 1st G-Sync LCDs, are coming this quarter i'm almost sure. So absolutely research them and let us know wat u find.

GL


----------



## Mausek

I am sorry that i am writing this here but i really dnot know the answer to this.
So i bought GTX 760 phantom 2GB. First day it broke all my exectations of how quiet this card really is. But when i was playing games i put my fan speed to 100% in expert tool (program that came with my card) and when i stopped playing i tried to put fan speed back to auto which would put it back to 33% it only shows that its running 33% but the speed of the fan and the noise is still the same as if it was on 100%. I've tried other software that can control fan speed and it did not change a thing. Everything shows as it is running at 33% but it isnt and my card is quite noisy now. I've uninstalled all the programs that controll the fan speeds and restarted the pc but still no change. What to do? Thanks and really sorry if i posted in the wrong place.


----------



## TUFinside

@HOMECINEMA-PC
"3820 SLI 760 [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7158627
Could get more on this bench"

I'm not really keen on benchmarking my PC, but more interested in real world performances.I'm ok to overclock a tiny bit in order to gain extra juice, but that's all.Kudos on running your [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> I am sorry that i am writing this here but i really dnot know the answer to this.
> So i bought GTX 760 phantom 2GB. First day it broke all my exectations of how quiet this card really is. But when i was playing games i put my fan speed to 100% in expert tool (program that came with my card) and when i stopped playing i tried to put fan speed back to auto which would put it back to 33% it only shows that its running 33% but the speed of the fan and the noise is still the same as if it was on 100%. I've tried other software that can control fan speed and it did not change a thing. Everything shows as it is running at 33% but it isnt and my card is quite noisy now. I've uninstalled all the programs that controll the fan speeds and restarted the pc but still no change. What to do? Thanks and really sorry if i posted in the wrong place.


You could reinstall drivers and check plugs...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> I am sorry that i am writing this here but i really dnot know the answer to this.
> So i bought GTX 760 phantom 2GB. First day it broke all my exectations of how quiet this card really is. But when i was playing games i put my fan speed to 100% in expert tool (program that came with my card) and when i stopped playing i tried to put fan speed back to auto which would put it back to 33% it only shows that its running 33% but the speed of the fan and the noise is still the same as if it was on 100%. I've tried other software that can control fan speed and it did not change a thing. Everything shows as it is running at 33% but it isnt and my card is quite noisy now. I've uninstalled all the programs that controll the fan speeds and restarted the pc but still no change. What to do? Thanks and really sorry if i posted in the wrong place.


having multiple programs installed and uninstalled makes the problem hard to nail down.

U do think that at one time, u had two or more programs (OC Utilities that can control the fan speeds) installed at the same time?


----------



## Mausek

I reinstalled the drives and it didnt help.
Yes, i've had MSI afterburner and expert tool


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> I reinstalled the drives and it didnt help.
> Yes, i've had MSI afterburner and expert tool


I'm not familiar with the ExperTool. See if it left an entry in the Start-up Tab in MSConfig and disable it if it is there. Check the Startup folder on ur Start Menu/ All Programs.

Also go to the installation location of both programs and delete all.


----------



## Mausek

Nothing is there. Checked everything...


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> Nothing is there. Checked everything...


oops sry! i lost track of time playing Metro: LL on High difficulty. (my 2nd time through it.)

k, well if ur sure all is uninstalled, try installing AfterBurner. and go into Setting/ the Fan Tab and use something like:


----------



## Mausek

I did that and still nothing... I have noticed tachometer sensor in afterburner and it runs at aprox 3270 RPM if that helps with anything...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> "3820 SLI 760 [email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7158627
> Could get more on this bench"
> 
> I'm not really keen on benchmarking my PC, but more interested in real world performances.I'm ok to overclock a tiny bit in order to gain extra juice, but that's all.Kudos on running your [email protected] and [email protected]


If your interested in o/c 3820 look here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-4820-overclock-club/0_20

Bios screeners are there on first page









This ones a bit better [email protected] *2666*


http://valid.canardpc.com/rq8qb1 This ones got a very good IMC


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> I did that and still nothing... I have noticed tachometer sensor in afterburner and it runs at aprox 3270 RPM if that helps with anything...


and u hit Apply after setting fan speeds?

did u restart one time after installing AB?

try an advanced search Here.


----------



## Mausek

Yeah i did after i installed it and after i've set the curve. i also hit apply after setting the curve. Still no difference.
Now im having difficult to flash new bios on the card. nvflash is not letting me see anything


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> Yeah i did after i installed it and after i've set the curve. i also hit apply after setting the curve. Still no difference.
> Now im having difficult to flash new bios on the card. nvflash is not letting me see anything


maybe not. have u tried logging in as a different user?

and did u try going to Programs and Features in Control Panel. Make the order of installed programs newest installed first. Look and see if another OC Utility u may have overlooked is installed.


----------



## Scotty Mac

So anyone have any input on my question? lol. Scroll back to find it


----------



## Bender24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> np Bender24. U learn thru sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN rules, aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, the 1st things that comes to mind is, that i DO remember the 770 prices are down to $349. But i DON'T remember, wat the 780 prices are down to. (And, isn't it a good thing that EVGA does so well at NOT jacking up prices? Just to profit unfairly from their own trade-up program?) In addition, and most importantly of all, an old rule:
> u have to gain at least 50% improved performance (FPS) to notice a considerable improvement.
> 
> Prices:
> 
> GTX 770- $349
> GTX 780- $___
> 
> k, so after i read up on new reduced 780 prices...
> 
> oh, wait... u haven't mentioned anything watsoever about the new 700 cards almost out. i just saw while researching new 780 prices:
> 
> 31.10.13 - Nvidia working on GTX 780 GHz Edition
> 
> ^^ says so little but i think it's the GTX 780-ti?
> 
> Yes, u have a ton of research to do, Bender24.
> 
> But hey, thanks to the EVGA Trade-up program, maybe u could end up with 2-way SLI that out performs 2-way SLI Titan(s). And for no more than say $1399 before Trade-up/ exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's add "ti", to the list:
> 
> Prices:
> 
> GTX 770- $349
> GTX 780- $___
> GTX 780-*ti* $___
> 
> And wat about ur case?
> 
> Have u modded ur Corsair Carbide 200R?
> 
> If u have not; and thanks to a recent new member here i decided to research a case he had in his sig, yesterday:
> 
> (Turns out if u haven't modded ur existing case, a very affordable very Cool, cool case in the *Only $139 range* would be maybe better to invest in. Normally i say don't future proof. But hey it never hurts to consider something. And this case offers a million possibilities. Plus, I'm positive there's an OCN Thread for it.)
> 
> A Cool, cool case-
> *Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 (CC-9011030-WW)*
> 
> -Bit-Tech Dot Net
> -Corsaire Dot Com
> -HardwareCanucks Dot Com
> -Hexus Dot Net
> -NewEgg Dot Com
> -TweakTown Dot com
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k, i found one of the URLs/ sources i wanted for the price researching:
> 
> Nvidia drops prices of GTX 770/780, Ti Pricing announced &#8230; and ShadowPlay!
> 
> So let's add the list:
> 
> Prices:
> 
> GTX 770- $349
> GTX 780- $499
> GTX 780-*ti* $690
> 
> wow! wasn't the 780 originally $649?
> 
> Or was it $699 originally?
> 
> well, it's not that much cheaper now. But still, the whole picture involves 2-way SLI, maybe. And it add up when multiplied by two.
> 
> Now that i have the prices; 2-way 760-SLI has one very big advantage over a single 780. And that is that, two is better than one. (Both SLI cards would never fail at the same time; so while replacing one IF one broke, u'd still have the other working. Edit: And after upgrading, if u don't sell them, two cards can become two cards to be used in PCs or for backup or testing. I have one of my two 560-ti cards in an HTPC and it ROCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 560-ti is waiting to be used. Oh, yeah! i bought the ten year warrenty from EVGA for both. So if one fails years from now who knows wat i might end up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And now that i have the prices; a single 780 has its' own advantages over 2-way 760-SLI, too. No need to discuss that for now. But i am totally satisfied going the SLI route. It is/ has been improving on a grand scale and seems to have few limits in the coming years.
> 
> k, and with those prices it should be clear to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas, it never is, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep researching and remember to always always always, envision u have already purchased something before u buy it. And start researching the product more. As if u had it in ur possession and that there was no returning it. Try and find out if it is the most bad azz best performing for the money product, BEFORE! u buy it. And NOT AFTER u buy it. Say to urself something like, well i gots XYZ card(s) (Popeye style lol) and nothings buts such and suchs tops its!
> 
> Because if u do, most of the time u find out things u would have overlooked. And it suks finding out AFTER the purchase (in this case a One-time-EVGA-Trade-Up/ Exchange).
> 
> And wat if u saved for 800 series cards next year. U can already play any game pretty well. Oh, but yes, the 144Hz LCD has changed everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading from 2-way 760 SLI should definitely be considered. With 60Hz LCD, no way! With 144Hz or 120Hz LCDs, absolutely consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And G-sync technology soon to be out could also be considered versus a current 144Hz LCD. The ASUS G-Sync LCDs, 1st G-Sync LCDs, are coming this quarter i'm almost sure. So absolutely research them and let us know wat u find.
> 
> GL


Awesome info and great advice - thanks again! Just another update (and this may be the last one, thankfully!): I got a new SLI bridge and the Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor and this has literally solved all of my woes. It looks like my 60hz Acer monitor was a much bigger bottleneck than I originally had thought. I am now getting over 100fps in Battlefield 4 - only occasionally dropping into the 60s - with zero stuttering, while I can run Metro LL at a near-constant 60fps WITH 2xSSAA. The Asus monitor is phenomenal.

Again, great advice and wonderful points - but I'm with you, totally satisfied with my SLI setup now. It really is a beast! Here's to holding out for the 800 series, aye?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> If your interested in o/c 3820 look here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1221208/i7-3820-4820-overclock-club/0_20
> 
> Bios screeners are there on first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones a bit better [email protected] *2666*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rq8qb1 This ones got a very good IMC


Whaooo ! nice recipe for a BBQ !







1.53Vcore ! definitely not for me







Thanks for the input !


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So anyone have any input on my question? lol. Scroll back to find it


After going back 3 pages, I found your question....That all depends on what you're trying to gain by doing the step-up....


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> From what I've read about the Beta, people with GTX 690s were very pissed off because even their sli setups couldn't max the game due to a memory bottleneck of 2GB.


Depends of the res

at 1200p or less BF4, maxed out, uses like 1.8 max


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> After going back 3 pages, I found your question....That all depends on what you're trying to gain by doing the step-up....


I was just trying to see if it was worth stepping up or not. Since a regular 770 and 780 are my only options.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bender24*
> 
> Awesome info and great advice - thanks again! Just another update (and this may be the last one, thankfully!): I got a new SLI bridge and the Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor and this has literally solved all of my woes. It looks like my 60hz Acer monitor was a much bigger bottleneck than I originally had thought. I am now getting over 100fps in Battlefield 4 - only occasionally dropping into the 60s - with zero stuttering, while I can run Metro LL at a near-constant 60fps WITH 2xSSAA. The Asus monitor is phenomenal.
> 
> Again, great advice and wonderful points - but I'm with you, totally satisfied with my SLI setup now. It really is a beast! Here's to holding out for the 800 series, aye?


cool. glad to hear ur ROCKING! now.









and omg! the bridge! i should have said something. because with a bad bridge with on my 1st SLI cards (560-ti) i had the same symptoms like u had with SLI not working even though it was enabled. (i totally forgot.) idk wat ur new bridge did or didn't fix, but my deal was that i actually replaced my SLI bridge twice, because i had two bad ones in a row. Amazon still Emails me every so often, about buying more SLI bridges.









i now use the sturdy 3-way bridge that came with my Gigabyte MOBO and it has been perfect.

Put ur Asus VG248QE 144hz monitor in ur sig, Bender 24. i would get one if i didn't have as good a 60Hz LCD as could be imagined. Viewsonic replaced a broken Standard Unit with a Pro LCD when they didn't have any more standard model replacements like the one that broke under warranty.

But ViewSonic took six freaking weeks to replace it. and as a result and all the nightmares i've repeatedly read about Viewsonic in NewEgg reviews, i refuse to ever consider a viewsonic product of any kind ever again. i called them at least 10 times during the six weeks it took for them to replace it.

And here's the kicker... the "don't ever buy ViewSonic, kicker"... they sent it Via UPS without any packaging materials watsoever AT ALL !!!!! NOTTA !!! NOTHING !!!

I met the delivery person half way between their truck and my front door by mere chance. And heard, "CLUNK! CLUNK! CLUNK! CLUNK! CLUNK! CLUNK!" as they walked up my driveway with it. I did my best not to freak them out and cause them to drop it on the ground; by after hearing the clunk-clunk sounds, simply holding both hands up immediately palms out sort of like a street cop giving a double stop command to all traffic, and i said calmly, "please stop. don't move. There's a very fragile LCD monitor in that box." and i then immediately asked permission to take it from their arms so i could set it down to examine it. (They'd been carrying it like a big sack of potatoes! flopping it side to side up and down in stride. And all i could think of was how it had traveled hundreds of miles clunking all the way.) i thought for sure it was going to be so badly damaged i'd have to jump through endless hoops to get UPS and ViewSonic to replace it. All i could imagine was UPS blaming ViewSonic and me making endless phone calls and all the paperwork.

And idk how, but it was completely undamaged and in perfect condition!







The 20 pound stand was not connected. and somehow with it being slung around back and forth, i should add, inside of an over-sized box with twice the room needed, not even one little stinking scratch of cosmetic damage occurred. Let alone the screen was and is to this day, immaculate. miracles do happen!









So I'm glad to hear ur LCD is a marvel too, Bender24!







i know there's nothing like the feeling of having one of the best LCDs currently available.

i can't wait to buy BF4. Today i got half way threw Metro: LL on the High difficulty. the second time is as addictive as any game ever. especially seeing how it is 60 FPS constantly on Max Settings and so beautiful. And it helps that i LUV good Science Fiction stories.

800 series cards all the way! Remember the G-Sync tech will allow game developers to go crazy with all the extra resources that G-Sync frees up. No longer will developers have to worry about too many effects causing the best systems to lag out and stutter. So 800 series cards will be needed! The new consoles were already set to help games on PCs to start going crazy with effects again like the good old Crysis days. So 800 series cards WILL be needed.

GL


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausek*
> 
> Yeah i did after i installed it and after i've set the curve. i also hit apply after setting the curve. Still no difference.
> Now im having difficult to flash new bios on the card. nvflash is not letting me see anything


Which version of AB are you using? I'm using the 300 beta 15. Works great.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Has anyone else ran into power limit throttling? I have noticed that with high overclocks on core and memory i max out the power limit quickly and it starts to throttle. For instance i can have a +150 Core overclock and default memory and have no problems with throttling. but when i have +150 on core and +100 on the memory i have throttling and power limit issues. Any tips?


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Has anyone else ran into power limit throttling? I have noticed that with high overclocks on core and memory i max out the power limit quickly and it starts to throttle. For instance i can have a +150 Core overclock and default memory and have no problems with throttling. but when i have +150 on core and +100 on the memory i have throttling and power limit issues. Any tips?


On the first post on this forum i saw something about flashing the bios? does that have anything to do with this


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I was just trying to see if it was worth stepping up or not. Since a regular 770 and 780 are my only options.


If you have the cash for it, then sure, use the step-up....You've still made no mention of what you're trying to accomplish with the upgrade....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you have the cash for it, then sure, use the step-up....You've still made no mention of what you're trying to accomplish with the upgrade....


Well better performance is all lol. If I can overclock those cards higher than my current maybe worth it. But now I'm thinking about it, probably won't do me any good considering my monitor is only a 60hz refresh rate, and those 2 other cards draws a lot more power. Not sure if I would have the headroom with my current psu and soon to be (hopefully) 4.5ghz OC on my CPU. Or should I wait to see what else comes out? If I'm wrong about my psu and other stuff, let me know







Hell, I'm not even sure how much headroom I'd have if I was to do SLI with my 760 lol


----------



## Mausek

Ive used that AB aswell. Dont know what the problem is. I tried to flash vbios but it gives me some error. Could this be a gpu problem and i should return the card? I bought it a week ago.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Well better performance is all lol. If I can overclock those cards higher than my current maybe worth it. But now I'm thinking about it, probably won't do me any good considering my monitor is only a 60hz refresh rate, and those 2 other cards draws a lot more power. Not sure if I would have the headroom with my current psu and soon to be (hopefully) 4.5ghz OC on my CPU. Or should I wait to see what else comes out? If I'm wrong about my psu and other stuff, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm not even sure how much headroom I'd have if I was to do SLI with my 760 lol


If you can step up to a 780 that would be awesome since you'll have room for future upgrades and I don't think a 780 draws more power than SLI 760,bottom line is if I were you I'd go for the 780 in a heartbeat


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Whaooo ! nice recipe for a BBQ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.53Vcore ! definitely not for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input !


No not really got a good w/cooling setup








I put this chip back in yesterday switched bios and i loaded up this template

This is a bit better








http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4ss6


----------



## Kwoncha89

Hey all I recently upgraded from a gtx 460 to the 760 but have intermittent pc restarts on games (max payne 3, arkham origins, etc). Could it be a PSU or a faulty GPU issue because I swapped a week ago and had 0 problems with the old card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703026

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Has anyone else ran into power limit throttling? I have noticed that with high overclocks on core and memory i max out the power limit quickly and it starts to throttle. For instance i can have a +150 Core overclock and default memory and have no problems with throttling. but when i have +150 on core and +100 on the memory i have throttling and power limit issues. Any tips?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> On the first post on this forum i saw something about flashing the bios? does that have anything to do with this
Click to expand...

Drop the core speed down 13-26mhz at least try that first and NO flashing the bios just yet might give you more issues


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwoncha89*
> 
> Hey all I recently upgraded from a gtx 460 to the 760 but have intermittent pc restarts on games (max payne 3, arkham origins, etc). Could it be a PSU or a faulty GPU issue because I swapped a week ago and had 0 problems with the old card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703026
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932


Fill in your system specs in rig builder 'cause we are not mind readers


----------



## Kwoncha89

Aight I filled it in the best I can (not really that rig savvy)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwoncha89*
> 
> Hey all I recently upgraded from a gtx 460 to the 760 but have intermittent pc restarts on games (max payne 3, arkham origins, etc). Could it be a PSU or a faulty GPU issue because I swapped a week ago and had 0 problems with the old card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703026
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932


Correct me if I am wrong, But I am pretty sure the GTX 400 series was the most power-hungry series of them all, so I'd think it's unlikely due to not having enough watts, but it's still possible the PSU or GPU could be faulty. Did you do a clean driver installation for the Nvidia drivers when going from the 460 to the 760? Random restarts without BSOD sounds more like a heat issue to me though


----------



## Mausek

So i've took the card out and refitted the fans (they are removable in phantom edition). It seems like that solved the problem and i just cant belive it.
Thanks for the help, you guys are really nice!


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Drop the core speed down 13-26mhz at least try that first and NO flashing the bios just yet might give you more issues


I dropped the core down 30mhz but i still have throttling at +122 core and +100 memory. It just came to mind that i have a 650w corsair psu is it enough for this??


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> I dropped the core down 30mhz but i still have throttling at +122 core and +100 memory. It just came to mind that i have a 650w corsair psu is it enough for this??


650w should be fine, my 550w isn't even stressed yet


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> 650w should be fine, my 550w isn't even stressed yet


ok. Tho i still don't get how i am maxing out my TDP so easily and getting voltage throttling. i have my overvolt at +12mv and the power limit is set to 115% is there anything else i can do to get more power to the card? Also i am getting this throttling in Furmark so is it safe to say that it normally would not be pushed that hard?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> ok. Tho i still don't get how i am maxing out my TDP so easily and getting voltage throttling. i have my overvolt at +12mv and the power limit is set to 115% is there anything else i can do to get more power to the card? Also i am getting this throttling in Furmark so is it safe to say that it normally would not be pushed that hard?


When running Furmark: are you using the recommended settings from the first page of this thread? Or are you using the settings that match your monitor? Using your own settings (ex: 1920x1080) will almost always cause throttling when using FurMark....


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> When running Furmark: are you using the recommended settings from the first page of this thread? Or are you using the settings that match your monitor? Using your own settings (ex: 1920x1080) will almost always cause throttling when using FurMark....


yes i am using the exact settings recomended. I get throttling even with stock clocks until i increase the voltage and Power limit


----------



## cokker

The only two things I can think about why a card would throttle down is heat (anything over 80c default on these cards) or something like a game based on the half life 2 engine, something not very intensive.

For example when I'm playing Payday 2 my card sits around 1017MHz core clock (~45% usage), this is with maximum performance set in the drivers too.

When something like vsync or a frame limiter is used in a game (eg 60hz) and the GPU is able to render more the load is reduced and the GPU clock may lower for a brief amount of time.

Furmark is notorious for putting an unlikely amount of stress on a GPU and shouldn't really be used for long periods of time, eg. 5 minutes maximum, I remember AMD and Nvidia made their cards clock down as it was making a lot of GTX 570/590's pop.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> The only two things I can think about why a card would throttle down is heat (anything over 80c default on these cards) or something like a game based on the half life 2 engine, something not very intensive.
> 
> For example when I'm playing Payday 2 my card sits around 1017MHz core clock (~45% usage), this is with maximum performance set in the drivers too.
> 
> When something like vsync or a frame limiter is used in a game (eg 60hz) and the GPU is able to render more the load is reduced and the GPU clock may lower for a brief amount of time.
> 
> Furmark is notorious for putting an unlikely amount of stress on a GPU and shouldn't really be used for long periods of time, eg. 5 minutes maximum, I remember AMD and Nvidia made their cards clock down as it was making a lot of GTX 570/590's pop.


Alright thanks. i have been messing around with it for abit and i seem to do fine with throttling in bf4 and valley. so it was just furmark


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Alright thanks. i have been messing around with it for abit and i seem to do fine with throttling in bf4 and valley. so it was just furmark


Cool, I think there was/is a check box in furmark to allow full power to the card but it's been a long time since I used it.

Valley, Heaven, and 3DMark are the go-to tests I like but Metro:LL made my card unstable and had to lower the core 26MHz (1306 to 1280).


----------



## moccor

Something unexpected has been happening while playing CoD Ghosts. I played MetroLL for 2-3 hours straight (probably paused it a bit to check phone or use bathroom/drink) but when playing CoD, I started getting some artifacts after a hour. These Unigine Heaven and Valley for some reason, aren't stressing the cards enough. But then again, they aren't meant for stress testing, but benchmarking.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Something unexpected has been happening while playing CoD Ghosts. I played MetroLL for 2-3 hours straight (probably paused it a bit to check phone or use bathroom/drink) but when playing CoD, I started getting some artifacts after a hour. These Unigine Heaven and Valley for some reason, aren't stressing the cards enough. But then again, they aren't meant for stress testing, but benchmarking.


Some games take overclocks differently. Lower your memory clock abit thats what normally causes artifacts. Also furmark , Haven and valley
are just the first steps to finding out if the overclock is stable. The best way to find out if your overclock is stable is to run furmark for 5-10 minutes then do 2 valley benchmark runs one after another on the highest settings. If you can complete those tests without issues then move on to playing a couple different graphically demanding games for about 2 hours each. If u don't have issues after that then it is stable.


----------



## QuietGamer

Hi Guys, I have a question.

My local Microcenter has this card for $215. It is an open box with balance of Mfr Warranty.

EVGA
02G-P4-2762-KR NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked 2048MB (over clocked, reference blower)

Go for it?

I will use it for BIONIC tasks and/or folding and will be paired with an I3 4130 running pretty much 24/7. I do not currently have a video card installed in that machine.

Seasonic 520FL Platinum power supply. Its why I prefer a blower style card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Hi Guys, I have a question.
> 
> My local Microcenter has this card for $215. It is an open box with balance of Mfr Warranty.
> 
> EVGA
> 02G-P4-2762-KR NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked 2048MB (over clocked, reference blower)
> 
> Go for it?
> 
> I will use it for BIONIC tasks and/or folding and will be paired with an I3 4130 running pretty much 24/7. I do not currently have a video card installed in that machine.
> 
> Seasonic 520FL Platinum power supply. Its why I prefer a blower style card.


Sounds like a pretty decent deal for a 760.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Hi Guys, I have a question.
> 
> My local Microcenter has this card for $215. It is an open box with balance of Mfr Warranty.
> 
> EVGA
> 02G-P4-2762-KR NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked 2048MB (over clocked, reference blower)
> 
> Go for it?
> 
> I will use it for BIONIC tasks and/or folding and will be paired with an I3 4130 running pretty much 24/7. I do not currently have a video card installed in that machine.
> 
> Seasonic 520FL Platinum power supply. Its why I prefer a blower style card.


Your Power supply is really cutting it close. the minimum power supply for this card is 500w Yours is 520w.
If i were you I would buy a corsair tx750 or tx650 Power supply and then buy the gtx 760 you are talking about.


----------



## motokill36

520 watt is plenty for 1 gpu and cpu
as long as its a well made one
good make so on


----------



## QuietGamer

I think this one may pass muster.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-Platinum-Fanless-520-W-Power-Supply-Review/1664/11

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/SS-520FL/11.html

I have actually used this PS to run an over clocked I7 3770k (4.0) and a GTX780 for a few months, Just inside the amp specs I know, that is why I built WOODY.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/GtB

Off to Microcenter.


----------



## CageJ

Guys any idea when it is custom made bios released?


----------



## QuietGamer

Grrrrrrrr They SOLD IT


----------



## moccor

Soooo CoD:Ghosts made one of my VRM chips burn up lol. I'll post pics of it, too tired atm. But apparently the game is very very memory intensive when maxed? Idk, I just don't get how it works fine for a month while playing MetroLL and then a simple game like CoD that ran @ 60fps+ constantly, caused this. Gonna have to RMA or something


----------



## Modzy

Has anyone found a way yet to get above the 1.212v yet? I own a pair of EVGA SC and have maxed them out using 1.212v but they seem to both be voltage limited at their current limits. I've found one card does 1374 on the core & 7328 on the ram, but the other one (bought months later) only does 1300 core & 6898 on the ram. I've been watching my voltage readouts while benching and any higher core speeds they seem to crash at very specific times during benches when pure core stability is key.

If anyone has found a way around the v cap please let me know. These are my cards.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Sorry mate but the MSI Hawk is the only 760 that's capable of going past 1.3v using ABurner soft modd . A bios flash wont give you extra vcore either sorry .


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modzy*
> 
> Has anyone found a way yet to get above the 1.212v yet? I own a pair of EVGA SC and have maxed them out using 1.212v but they seem to both be voltage limited at their current limits. I've found one card does 1374 on the core & 7328 on the ram, but the other one (bought months later) only does 1300 core & 6898 on the ram. I've been watching my voltage readouts while benching and any higher core speeds they seem to crash at very specific times during benches when pure core stability is key.
> 
> If anyone has found a way around the v cap please let me know. These are my cards.


Those ref cards scream watercooling


----------



## moccor

Pretty sure I had them all on correctly, but just this one seemed to burn up.



This is a pic of the heatsink, it went from the orange-copper color to red. Is that supposed to happen? Does copper turn red under extreme heat? I touched the 5-6 of those heatsinks that I had, cuz I couldn't find what was wrong at first. I smelled something burning, but it was hidden, so it was extremely hot. I hope it didn't turn red due to impurities or something



I had a fan blowing on them too and I didn't increase the voltage. Though CoD made the card hotter than both Unigine Heaven and MetroLL (still always below 67C). Oh well. Another funny thing, it was just that single heatsink for that little chip that burned. Provided it was attached right, I would think it would be able to withstand more heat than having 4 of those little VRMs cooled by a single heatsink from above, which is how the others were.


----------



## Modzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Those ref cards scream watercooling


Those are not reference cards sorry, they are the extended EVGA Superclocked PCB without the extra mounting hole for full cover water blocks. Sadly i have search and asked a lot of block makers for future plans to make one but no luck. And i'm not wanting to use universal blocks and risk pushing the cards vram without better cooling. Stock air seems quiet fine for now. Unless i can find a pair of 670 blocks and mod them to fit.

The only block i think may fit (from extensive visual looking) is this one as it looks to have rubber mounting points which wont conflict against the PCB parts. but i haven't managed to find one i can try before i buy a pair of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry mate but the MSI Hawk is the only 760 that's capable of going past 1.3v using ABurner soft modd . A bios flash wont give you extra vcore either sorry .


Bugger, I was hoping to reel you in on HWBot. oh well.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry mate but the MSI Hawk is the only 760 that's capable of going past 1.3v using ABurner soft modd . A bios flash wont give you extra vcore either sorry .


Theres a mod to allow a higher overvolt??


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Theres a mod to allow a higher overvolt??


*ONLY* for the HAWK card....


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> *ONLY* for the HAWK card....


so you mean that this mod is only compatible with the hawk card? why


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> so you mean that this mod is only compatible with the hawk card? why


There is a modded BIOS available for all the different manufacturers, like ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, etc, but it was to increase the power limit, not the voltage. Only the GTX 760 Hawk can have its voltage increased with a BIOS mod. However due to the BIOS mods being in infancy, they were removed until they work better. Not sure which problems the modded BIOS had, but I respect the creators decision for removing them until he/she feels they are ready for release again


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> There is a modded BIOS available for all the different manufacturers, like ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, etc, but it was to increase the power limit, not the voltage. Only the GTX 760 Hawk can have its voltage increased with a BIOS mod. However due to the BIOS mods being in infancy, they were removed until they work better. Not sure which problems the modded BIOS had, but I respect the creators decision for removing them until he/she feels they are ready for release again


ok thanks. do you know where i can get the bios to have a higher powerlimit?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> ok thanks. do you know where i can get the bios to have a higher powerlimit?


Short answer, no, I never got to try it. But there are many many different BIOS, you would need the BIOS specific to your card, example - specifically the 4GB GTX 760 FTW ACX SC. The BIOS is modded for that specific card, if it was just a 4GB GTX 760 FTW ACX, I'm not sure what would happen. It's possible someone from this thread might have the one you need, but I am not sure how the dev feels about it being shared in the thread.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Short answer, no, I never got to try it. But there are many many different BIOS, you would need the BIOS specific to your card, example - specifically the 4GB GTX 760 FTW ACX SC. The BIOS is modded for that specific card, if it was just a 4GB GTX 760 FTW ACX, I'm not sure what would happen. It's possible someone from this thread might have the one you need, but I am not sure how the dev feels about it being shared in the thread.


alright thanks


----------



## NovaProspect

hey guys, i'm new to the site and her is my new cards, http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8bwzs/ it doesn't list it but i have 2 in sli XD


----------



## Chomuco

my vga sli evga gtx 760 ftw 4gb ,, bios??

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uuzkr/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> There is a modded BIOS available for all the different manufacturers, like ASUS, Gigabyte, EVGA, etc, but it was to increase the power limit, not the voltage. Only the GTX 760 Hawk can have its voltage increased with a BIOS mod. However due to the BIOS mods being in infancy, they were removed until they work better. Not sure which problems the modded BIOS had, but I respect the creators decision for removing them until he/she feels they are ready for release again


Dude flashing bios WILL NOT give you extra vcore. Your cards must have it to begin with . ( .012mv )

'Cept MSI HAWK . Extra vcore upto 1.3vc can be had by using the ABurner softmodd. ( NCP4206 voltage controller chip )
Higher vcore can be had by using the RBBY tool or Zawarudo voltage hack 1.4vc + with AB soft modd


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude flashing bios WILL NOT give you extra vcore. Your cards must have it to begin with . ( .012mv )
> 
> 'Cept MSI HAWK . Extra vcore upto 1.3vc can be had by using the ABurner softmodd. ( NCP4206 voltage controller chip )
> Higher vcore can be had by using the RBBY tool or Zawarudo voltage hack 1.4vc + with AB soft modd


I explained that in my other post. He was asking where the BIOS were, he wanted one regardless of it not allowing a increase of vcore lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I explained that in my other post. He was asking where the BIOS were, he wanted one regardless of it not allowing a increase of vcore lol


Sorry there bro I missed that one


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No not really got a good w/cooling setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put this chip back in yesterday switched bios and i loaded up this template
> 
> This is a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4ss6


Beautiful ! My PC is all air cooled and i'm not onto overclocking anymore but dude ! this i like ! 1.47 Vcore for 5Ghz is quite acceptable ! bah ! you're tempting me, aren't you !?








Thank you


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Beautiful ! My PC is all air cooled and i'm not onto overclocking anymore but dude ! this i like ! 1.47 Vcore for 5Ghz is quite acceptable ! bah ! you're tempting me, aren't you !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Yes I am .... its nearly time for you to ' volt up '


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Dude flashing bios WILL NOT give you extra vcore. Your cards must have it to begin with . ( .012mv )


Every card is able to handle 1212mV...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Every card is able to handle 1212mV...


But not every card will do the extra .012mv . Found that out with Giga 760 OC


----------



## CageJ

its maybe vBios bug..


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Every card is able to handle 1212mV...


My MSI won't let me add 12mV from 1.200v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> its maybe vBios bug..


I flashed that particular card a dozen times with edited and crossed flashed vbios's ........ still only pulled 1.2v

Some have 1.212v but no P/level slider , others have 110% P/Level but only 1.2v and some 110% P/Level and 1.212v and clock really well . One out of three aint too bad


----------



## CageJ

what I found, the problem is ASIC quality... When ASIC is higher (around 75%) u can have issue to set higher vcore voltage.. Your typical vcore is something like 1187mV (even with boost), so when you OC your card and set to 1200-1212 it might cause some vcore drops because the logic of the GPU thinks u does not need higher voltage because of your high ASIC. The problem is in GPU BOOST 2.0, vBios and something hidden what caused lower OC.. The problem has every GK104 and GK110 card... When u mod your vBios and set higher TDP like 400W, u can never reach 100%.. you are always stucked at 80-85% at maximum.. So there is a big problem to mod vBios... nVidia built-in some protection, not only known OCP..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That makes sense to me


----------



## CageJ

yeah...

seems the only solution is modded bios with OCP and boost disabled...


----------



## madorax

Greetings... yesterday i bough a Zotac gtx 760 reference to replace my gtx 660. after few hours i try to oc a little using afterburner, i follow the step from the first page by give +12 to volt & 115% to power. i raise core clock per 13 up to +65 = 1058 which is a low oc i think seeing other zotac 760 reference review can go up to 1150. and memory +100 to 1552. it doesn't pass the firestrike test, i mean i stop it because on the midle of the test there are some green artifact show up and dissapear, i stop the bench. did i got a 760 with faulty chip? looks like the card even can't handle small amount of oc like above setup.


----------



## prescotter

If the card functions perfectly at stock there is nothing wrong with it.

Just because it doesnt have allot of OC headroom doesnt mean its a fualty chip. Thats the luck of the silicon lottery


----------



## CageJ

ASIC quality ?
Vcore drops when u set 1212mv ?


----------



## madorax

there... above oc is okay on firestrike... but god that's so small ~__~

how we check vcore drop?


----------



## CageJ

You can have the problem I have mentioned before(page 326)... In fact when you set higher voltage the logic of GPU just ignore it, because of your ASIC and you are always stucked at lower voltage.. You can wait for modded bios or return the card and try another one...
What is your default voltage under gaming and your GPU core clock including boost?

EDIT: Download SW like MSI Afterburner, OC the GPU, test some game and watch the graphs...


----------



## madorax

i think the problem is, in default clock the temp already reach 80c on 90% of fan. if i give small amount of clock or mem, it will reach 84~85 and maybe the card become unstable?

I'm in Indonesia, it's hot right now... my room is around 30c... maybe that's the real problem... if only i had $15 more i can get manli 760 ultimate actually... well i guess i have to be happy with default ^^


----------



## CageJ

set temp limit to 95C


----------



## pozativenrgy

On my MSI TF OC I can get +.12mV with like 145% power slider


----------



## MasterSplint3r

I just won a GTX 760 in "The Evil Within" Contest! I painted boxman. I already own a GTX 670 so I might just sell the 760


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> I just won a GTX 760 in "The Evil Within" Contest! I painted boxman. I already own a GTX 670 so I might just sell the 760


congratz!









but no. sell the 670!

Get a 2nd 760. 760-SLI beats a single Titan and 760 has GPU Boost 2.0.

Edit: and after u sell 670, u can get a 760 for cheap ($259 new) after the difference selling 670!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no. sell the 670!
> 
> Get a 2nd 760. 760-SLI beats a single Titan and 760 has GPU Boost 2.0.


I 2nd that - SLI 760s FTW!!


----------



## MasterSplint3r

Thanks! I might consider that but I was thinking of selling one of the cards and using that money to buy faster 8GB RAM


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> Thanks! I might consider that but I was thinking of selling one of the cards and using that money to buy faster 8GB RAM


Don't hold off on the RAM. IF u like Vid Games u need more and maybe faster. Go Mushkin! They make the best.

And sry i forgot to mention ur art. It IS stupendous! (i'm and old Musician and i've have seen and heard a ton of all of the arts. as a result i forget to ever comment on most.)

The 670 can be sold for a pretty good price right now. Sell it.

Just be prepared for all the SLI nuances if u haven't used SLI before. Mostly it involves using V-Sync. (Adaptive V-Sync to be specific.) And FXAA is an awesome performance booster.

But u may have to scrap the whole idea if u can't afford a better PSU. *mb* i forgot to check ur PSU because so many ppl future-proofed their PSU and already have big enough one.

Having the best possible PSU is the 1st thing u ever research/ purchase. Maybe if u did go 760-SLI and got a good enough PSU it would all turn out for the best.









All games can be played Maxed out at 60 FPS on 760-SLI. That includes Metro: LL.

I just bought Metro: LL, last week. And i've played it twice in a row. I re-started Metro: 2033 yesterday and got half way through before getting DLC for Metro: LL. i couldn't stop playing Metro: 2033 because idk that it (Metro: 2033) TOO! performs all the way from beginning to end @60 FPS! on 760-SLI Maxed settings, FXAA, and Adaptive V-Sync.

if ur into it, the Metro story/ Plot, is as good and deep as any Science Fiction story ever! Time Travel/ Aliens/ Meaning of life/ Perspectives of Truth and Reality/ Fate/ etc.









Edit: i just remembered seeing earlier today:

Your Price: $129.99
*With Promo Code*
EMCWWXN49

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 997124R


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> I just won a GTX 760 in "The Evil Within" Contest! I painted boxman. I already own a GTX 670 so I might just sell the 760


Congratulation and nice work !!! btw buy fast ram AND gtx760!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Congratulation and nice work !!! btw buy fast ram AND gtx760!


...fast ram AND gtx760 AND PSU!


----------



## MasterSplint3r

Thank you! People tell me all the time Mushkin ram is the best so I will be sure to get some. I actually played through most Metro Last Light on my PC and it ran flawless. 60+ fps never dropped under a single time, Cant say the same for Metro 2033. I prefer a single card so I don't think I will be doing SLI, maybe if I gamed at a higher resolution than 1080p


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> Thank you! People tell me all the time Mushkin ram is the best so I will be sure to get some. I actually played through most Metro Last Light on my PC and it ran flawless. 60+ fps never dropped under a single time, Cant say the same for Metro 2033. I prefer a single card so I don't think I will be doing SLI, maybe if I gamed at a higher resolution than 1080p


np









i was so surprised that Metro: 2033 was as fast as Metro: LL on 760-SLI.

after learning the entire story/ Plot from LL; 2033 is so much more fun. it is ridiculously more fun now! so i am very happy it runs as fast (60 FPS).









Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 997124R

the only thing to check on that ram is that it has Command Rate (CR) 1T. (10-12-12-28-*1T*)

ppl argue if that is as important, as it once was considered, but it is best for practice sake sticking to 1T.

it should be 1T. but u should google it.

it DOES have the my _mandatory_: "Limited Warranty period (parts): Lifetime"









my 2000MHz LGA1366 Triple Channel Mushkin RAM runs 8-9-11-27-*1T*. A great review of it HERE.

So i bet to get 2133 MHz out of it and 1T still, they just loosened the timings a little from 8-9-11-27-*1T* to 10-12-12-28-*1T* and didn't loose the *1T*.

But double check and be absolute that it has the *1T* (CR).


----------



## MasterSplint3r

I'm not very good on RAM, I don't know what CR 1T is or anything lol. This was the memory I was looking at. I was looking at the price of my card and I noticed it dropped a hundred dollars in the past week or so, do you guys think I should keep the 760 I get or stick with the 670 I have now. The 670 I have is pretty much on par with a 680.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> I'm not very good on RAM, I don't know what CR 1T is or anything lol. This was the memory I was looking at. I was looking at the price of my card and I noticed it dropped a hundred dollars in the past week or so, do you guys think I should keep the 760 I get or stick with the 670 I have now. The 670 I have is pretty much on par with a 680.


Do what the lads recommended , sell the 670 and go sli 760 you wont regret it


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterSplint3r*
> 
> I'm not very good on RAM, I don't know what CR 1T is or anything lol. This was the memory I was looking at. I was looking at the price of my card and I noticed it dropped a hundred dollars in the past week or so, do you guys think I should keep the 760 I get or stick with the 670 I have now. The 670 I have is pretty much on par with a 680.


it use to be considered important. and many times was compared to information flowing in and out of RAM, being like a bucket of water on a water-wheel that turns one time each CPU clock cycle.

in that scenario, if u have 1T, then it's like the RAM is filled with information (like a water bucket) and also has its' information emptied one time every clock cycle. Like a water-wheel completing one turn to empty and fill a bucket. Whereby, if u have 2T, then it's like the wheel has to complete 2 turns to completely fill and empty; one turn (clock cycle) time to fill and one time (clock cycle) to empty. Therefore it use to be true, and very obvious, that 1T RAM was twice as fast as RAM set to 2T. Twice as much data flowed = twice the efficiency.

But due to all the new technology the past 5 or more years changing and effecting Data flow in a PC, it can be argued that 2T is not as detrimental as it used to be on performance. But hey, why not stick with the tried and true 1T!? and have bragging rights?







Check CPU-Z now and see if it says on the Memory Tab, 1T (CR) for ur RAM.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it use to be considered important. and many times was compared to information flowing in and out of RAM, being like a bucket of water on a water-wheel that turns one time each CPU clock cycle.
> 
> in that scenario, if u have 1T, then it's like the RAM is filled with information (like a water bucket) and also has its' information emptied once every time clock cycle. Like a water-wheel completing one turn to empty and fill a bucket. Whereby, if u have 2T, then it's like the wheel has to complete 2 turns to completely fill and empty; one turn (clock cycle) time to fill and one time (clock cycle) to empty. Therefore it use to be true, and very obvious, that 1T RAM was twice as fast as RAM set to 2T. Twice as much data flowed = twice the efficiency.
> 
> But due to all the new technology the past 5 or more years changing and effecting Data flow in a PC, it can be argued that 2T is not as detrimental as it used to be on performance. But hey, why not stick with the tried and true 1T!? and have bragging rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check CPU-Z now and see if it says on the Memory Tab, 1T (CR) for ur RAM.


Kudos to you mate that is the best way to explain it......... just like bruce lee said " like water "


----------



## MasterSplint3r

Thanks for the info! I just checked and yes my RAM is 1T. Here's the link to the memory I said I was looking at

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226099


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Kudos to you mate that is the best way to explain it......... just like bruce lee said " like water "


ty.







and well, right now my PC IS a bruce lee because of 760-SLI and kicks all game's azz!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> ty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and well, right now my PC IS a bruce lee because of 760-SLI and kicks all game's azz!










im haering ya









I gather BF4 and COD Ghosts is out now ? Ive been very crook this week with the dreaded gastro / virus so im behind on all the news


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im haering ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather BF4 and COD Ghosts is out now ? Ive been very crook this week with the dreaded gastro / virus so im behind on all the news


virus? gastro virus? well, i should make some money on that.









(i have to buy BF4 and CoDG still. my buds are holding the BF fort for me.)

i'll remember to read about gastro virus later. thanks.

But read, The GTX 780 Ti is unleashed on PowerColor's 290X OC. (just see the chart on Page 6.) or better see: http://alienbabeltech.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/MainChart1.jpg

i haven't analyzed the charts and only read the article before the chart, but that is definably news worthy.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> virus? gastro virus? well, i should make some money on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have to buy BF4 and CoDG still. my buds are holding the BF fort for me.)
> 
> i'll remember to read about gastro virus later. thanks.
> 
> But read, The GTX 780 Ti is unleashed on PowerColor's 290X OC. (just see the chart on Page 6.) or better see: http://alienbabeltech.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/MainChart1.jpg
> 
> i haven't analyzed the charts and only read the article before the chart, but that is definably news worthy.


You do not want it eye of the needle and all that . Only way to make money on gastro is to be a doctor









Did I see 780ti pull on that chart 95fps on valley ? If so HOLY TITAN KILLER Batman


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You do not want it eye of the needle and all that . Only way to make money on gastro is to be a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I see 780ti pull on that chart 95fps on valley ? If so HOLY TITAN KILLER Batman


haha i thought u meant a new PC virus not yet mentioned in our US News here. (Because of the 7hr time difference.)

i hope ur _gas_ and _tro_ are better though! (i have NO idea wat that means. i'm NOT a doctor.)









780-Ti...... $799 USD?

760x2....... $519 USD

HOLY 54% more!

And 760-SLI performs just as well with FXAA and A-VS.

But yes, 780-Ti would look better, with traditional AA and no A-VS.

But NOT NO HOLY 54% better!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> haha i thought u meant a new PC virus not yet mentioned in our US News here. (Because of the 7hr time difference.)
> 
> i hope ur _gas_ and _tro_ are better though! (i have NO idea wat that means. i'm NOT a doctor.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780-Ti...... $799 USD?
> 
> 760x2....... $519 USD
> 
> HOLY 54% more!
> 
> And 760-SLI performs just as well with FXAA and A-VS.
> 
> But yes, 780-Ti would look better, with traditional AA and no A-VS.
> 
> But NOT NO HOLY 54% better!


However you can SLI the 780ti with 2 more,but you're right as the 760 SLI kick AZZZ


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> haha i thought u meant a new PC virus not yet mentioned in our US News here. (Because of the 7hr time difference.)
> 
> i hope ur _gas_ and _tro_ are better though! (i have NO idea wat that means. i'm NOT a doctor.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780-Ti...... $799 USD?
> 
> 760x2....... $519 USD
> 
> HOLY 54% more!
> 
> And 760-SLI performs just as well with FXAA and A-VS.
> 
> But yes, 780-Ti would look better, with traditional AA and no A-VS.
> 
> But NOT NO HOLY 54% better!


Gastroenteritis you silly









Its still way too much money that is wanted for that TRI SLI still cheaper and more BALLS


----------



## chevZ

Hey Guys,

Can anyone at all find anything comparing GTX760 2GB SLI vs GTX760 4GB SLI Benchmarks on the net? Here's the kicker.. I'm really looking for the benchmark to compare SURROUND resolutions (5760x1080) but I seriously find next to nothing about reviews/benchmarks actually testing Surround/Eyefinity resolutions







.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone at all find anything comparing GTX760 2GB SLI vs GTX760 4GB SLI Benchmarks on the net? Here's the kicker.. I'm really looking for the benchmark to compare SURROUND resolutions (5760x1080) but I seriously find next to nothing about reviews/benchmarks actually testing Surround/Eyefinity resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doesn't exactly answer your question, but Skyrim with mods and BF3 maxed go around near like 1.8GB of memory used @ 1080p. So it is recommended if you are doing 1200p or above, to get 3GB or more memory on the GPU. Definitely for surround you would need more than 2GB, that is if you want to use anti-aliasing and other effects turned up. If not, you might be fine with it at some lower/mid settings, idk


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone at all find anything comparing GTX760 2GB SLI vs GTX760 4GB SLI Benchmarks on the net? Here's the kicker.. I'm really looking for the benchmark to compare SURROUND resolutions (5760x1080) but I seriously find next to nothing about reviews/benchmarks actually testing Surround/Eyefinity resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


best set of Benchmarks i can think of referring u to are:

TechPowerUp Review Database

(http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA/GTX-760/)

wat ur seeking should be there. GL









*Edit:*

But actually, if ur going with a 60 Hz LCD, u could search my posts for info on "FXAA" and "Adaptive V-sync".

i'm guessing u R going for 60 Hz LCD. And ur looking to buy three of the most affordable, yet great looking, LCDs.
And @5760x1080 and 60 Hz, everything involved with 1080p (or 1920x1200) and 60 Hz, should still apply when discussing FXAA and Adaptive V-sync.

*if i'm wrong about ur going with 60 Hz, ignore the following.*

Basically, there's no reason to go with anything else but FXAA and Adaptive V-sync on GTX 760-SLI @60 Hz.
Because:
-Traditional 2xAA(s) versus No AA = 32% slower FPS
-Traditional 4xAA(s) versus No AA = 52% slower FPS
-FXAA versus No AA = 4% slower FPS (And games look awesome when considering how ALL In-Game settings can also be set to the MAX using the resources saved by FXAA.)

(All the above ^^, are very subjective, big ball park, generalizations; stuff all round, technically speaking.)

Plus Adaptive V-Sync or v-sync thwarts Micro Stutter. Without any V-Syc, on a 760 SLI PC, many games looks horrible. But with SLI and V-Sync (Adaptive recommended) and also FXAA, games look beautiful! and run smooth as butter! They run at a constant 60 FPS on a 60 Hz LCD. And they can't run any faster! That includes all the older and latest DX11 games.

FXAA also reduces the amount of vRAM used. But @5760x1080, 4 GB is a no-brainer! A must have. Only other use for 4 GB on a GTX 760 @1080p, is for ppl that Mod games. But with FXAA vRAM use is so dramatically reduced that 2 GB is always enough @1080p (if no Mods are installed). Mods use Traditional AA and add enormous amounts of data to vRAM to enhance imagery quality way beyond the game's initial Max.

GL


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> best set of Benchmarks i can think of referring u to are:
> 
> TechPowerUp Review Database
> 
> (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA/GTX-760/)
> 
> wat ur seeking should be there. GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> But actually, if ur going with a 60 Hz LCD, u could search my posts for info on "FXAA" and "Adaptive V-sync".
> 
> i'm guessing u R going for 60 Hz LCD. And ur looking to buy three of the most affordable, yet great looking, LCDs.
> And @5760x1080 and 60 Hz, everything involved with 1080p (1920x1200) and 60 Hz, should still apply when discussing FXAA and Adaptive V-sync.
> 
> *if i'm wrong about ur going with 60 Hz, ignore the following.*
> 
> Basically, there's no reason to go with anything else but FXAA and Adaptive V-sync on GTX 760-SLI @60 Hz.
> Because:
> -Traditional 2xAA(s) versus No AA = 32% slower FPS
> -Traditional 4xAA(s) versus No AA = 52% slower FPS
> -FXAA versus No AA = 4% slower (And games looks awesome when considering how ALL In-Game settings can also be set to the MAX using the resources saved by FXAA.)
> 
> (All the above ^^, are very subjective, big ball park, generalizations; stuff all round, technically speaking.)
> 
> Plus Adaptive V-Sync or v-sync thwarts Micro Stutter. Without any V-Syc, on a 760 SLI PC, many games looks horrible. But with SLI and V-Sync (Adaptive recommended) and also FXAA, games look beautiful! and run smooth as butter! They run at a constant 60 FPS on a 60 Hz LCD. And they can't run any faster! That includes all the older and latest DX11 games.
> 
> FXAA also reduces the amount of vRAM used. But @5760x1080, 4 GB is a no-brainer! A must have. Only other use for 4 GB on a GTX 760 @1080p, is for ppl that Mod games. But with FXAA vRAM use is so dramatically reduced that 2 GB is always enough @1080p (if no Mods are installed). Mods use Traditional AA and add enormous amounts of data to vRAM to enhance imagery quality way beyond the game's initial Max.
> 
> GL


Love your work, Thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> However you can SLI the 780ti with 2 more,but you're right as the 760 SLI kick AZZZ


yep. ur exactly right. and i'm guessing down right handsome as can be.









hey, ABD EL HAMEED, would u be nice enough to loan me $1398... plz?







(...pay u bak _NEXT_ Tuesday.)


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gastroenteritis you silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its still way too much money that is wanted for that TRI SLI still cheaper and more BALLS


Gastroenteritis?









wats that?

the new Boss in CoDG?

with a mass of deposited little baby _Gastroenteritis'_ that spawn each time u head shot the big Boss Gastroenteritis?

*everybody shouting at u in voip, "NO! shoot his legs!... shooting his legs will stop the hoards of of little baby _Gastroenteritis'_ from re-spawning over and over!"

no?









sry.









Well i hope it's all better now.







i'm such a wimp with medical stuff i refuse to even Wiki it. (probably explains why i like Vid games so much.







)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yep. ur exactly right. and i'm guessing down right handsome as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, ABD EL HAMEED, would u be nice enough to loan me $1398... plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...pay u bak _NEXT_ Tuesday.)



Sure,just gimme some time to transfer some fake money from my fake bank account to your account,it should be over soon


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Gastroenteritis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wats that?
> 
> the new Boss in CoDG?
> 
> with a mass of deposited little baby _Gastroenteritis'_ that spawn each time u head shot the big Boss Gastroenteritis?
> 
> *everybody shouting at u in voip, "NO! shoot his legs!... shooting his legs will stop the hoards of of little baby _Gastroenteritis'_ from re-spawning over and over!"
> 
> no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i hope it's all better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm such a wimp with medical stuff i refuse to even Wiki it. (probably explains why i like Vid games so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Funny guy eh ?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*


That mutant feline is nearly as scary as my avatar


----------



## nX3NTY

I take out my multimeter to measure what's the actual voltage of the card, at stock 1.2V it actually gives 1.23V while boosted power and temperature target to 115% with 12.5mV gives 1.254V. Quite high. It could clock to 1145MHz (1293MHz boost) but it can't hold out for long. in some games it needs to be clock down after playing it for some time, I think the capacitor on the card isn't sufficient. I will put some caps on it soon


----------



## THC Butterz

this is just rediculus... Recieved my 760 on tuesday, and i love it, it was basicly a sideways upgrade from my 480, but my 480 bought the farm... anyway today was payday and i have now been sitting infront of my pc for the last 6 hours trying to buy the back plate from evga for this bad boy, havent been able to access evgas site all but for a few seconds... all i want is a backplate... gtx 760 is good gtx 760 + backplae = great... sorry for venting, just frustrated at evga right now...

BTW anyone else still rocking a 1090t, if so want to compare some benchies?


----------



## FtW 420

Ah, guess it is Evga's website, I wanted to buy something earlier, kept getting errors & I couldn't get through checkout. Kept telling me there were no options to ship.

They got gremlins in there or something...


----------



## johndoe24

Hey guys! I just bought MSI GTX 760 HAWK and I have a problem. Switching to LN2 bios doesn't unlock voltage control and power limit in afterburner. I can adjust voltage to +12 (but actually it doesn't change anything) and my power limit is locked on +111% (everyone have +180 limit) What can I do?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndoe24*
> 
> Hey guys! I just bought MSI GTX 760 HAWK and I have a problem. Switching to LN2 bios doesn't unlock voltage control and power limit in afterburner. I can adjust voltage to +12 (but actually it doesn't change anything) and my power limit is locked on +111% (everyone have +180 limit) What can I do?


Breathe ..... DO NOT PANIC .....








Do this to AB on general page in settings ( flick back to stock bios it has nothing to do with voltage control ) and 111% P/Level is normal.......
Tick all the boxes on that page


Try that post back


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Breathe ..... DO NOT PANIC .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do this to AB on general page in settings ( flick back to stock bios it has nothing to do with voltage control ) and 111% P/Level is normal.......
> Tick all the boxes on that page
> 
> 
> Try that post back


I was just about to suggest that johndoe contact you for advice in "training the HAWK"....Looking forward to seeing some benches!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Forgot to mention ( took 2nd one back cause it was broken ) 3rd Hawk died suddenly not even overvolted ....... still have to take it back


----------



## johndoe24

I have thicked these options but nothing changed. My voltage is maximum 1.2V. Any other advice?

Help me train my hawk









TIA


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Forgot to mention ( took 2nd one back cause it was broken ) 3rd Hawk died suddenly not even overvolted ....... still have to take it back


That sux....Let's have a moment of silence for HOMECINEMA's fallen HAWK....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Forgot to mention ( took 2nd one back cause it was broken ) 3rd Hawk died suddenly not even overvolted ....... still have to take it back


You see, my EVGA GTX 760 randomly burnt a single VRM chip and I really don't think it was due to the Nvidia CLC GPU mod. I just can't see the heatsink sticking enough to not fall off, but not sticking enough to cause it to overheat. I think it was just a faulty VRM chip. Also it doesn't help that MetroLL didn't burn it up, but instead a much less GPU intensive game (CoD:Ghosts). Either way I will get a replacement or my GPU fixed by them


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey all. I've been wondering something. I haven't been here in a few days, but can ya answer me a question? Can my 750w PSU 80+gold PSU power SLI with 2 evga GTX 760's FTW 4gb with an oc CPU of, let's say 4.5ghz, 3 SSD's and a 1tb mechanical hd, and both cards oc'ed? I've done the PSU calculator and I think it's lying lol. Says I'll only need 559w total. I'm wanting to get another 760, but torn between the "step up" program and getting another 760. If I did the step up, it would only allow me to get a reference card. Not too keen on that. But my highest option is the 780ti. Opinions/facts? Thanks!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. I've been wondering something. I haven't been here in a few days, but can ya answer me a question? Can my 750w PSU 80+gold PSU power SLI with 2 evga GTX 760's FTW 4gb with an oc CPU of, let's say 4.5ghz, 3 SSD's and a 1tb mechanical hd, and both cards oc'ed? I've done the PSU calculator and I think it's lying lol. Says I'll only need 559w total. I'm wanting to get another 760, but torn between the "step up" program and getting another 760. If I did the step up, it would only allow me to get a reference card. Not too keen on that. But my highest option is the 780ti. Opinions/facts? Thanks!


I think a 780 ti would destroy 2 760s and will need less power,but if you still want to get a 760 instead then your PSU should be enough I think,but IMO step up to the 780 ti


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. I've been wondering something. I haven't been here in a few days, but can ya answer me a question? Can my 750w PSU 80+gold PSU power SLI with 2 evga GTX 760's FTW 4gb with an oc CPU of, let's say 4.5ghz, 3 SSD's and a 1tb mechanical hd, and both cards oc'ed? I've done the PSU calculator and I think it's lying lol. Says I'll only need 559w total. I'm wanting to get another 760, but torn between the "step up" program and getting another 760. If I did the step up, it would only allow me to get a reference card. Not too keen on that. But my highest option is the 780ti. Opinions/facts? Thanks!


You are fine with that PSU.

I have a OCZ 680watt(multiple 12v rail) with AMD FX-8320 CPU and 2 GTX 760s.
I have overclocked the GPUs 100/400 while running the CPU at 4420mhz.
3 TB drive, and 2 128GB SSDs and a load of USB things.

Eventually I'd like to get a new PS, but the old (pre-modular) OCZ is holding up.

I did have to buy a new backup UPS because I was exceeding 600watts last time I tried 3Dmark and it shut down.
The new one can handle 900 watt so I think I'll be good now









I don't know how 2 760s compare to a 780 TI, but I will say 760 SLI is pretty nice if you go that route.
On the other hand the 780 TI looks awesome. Maybe go with 780 TI SLI


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think a 780 ti would destroy 2 760s and will need less power,but if you still want to get a 760 instead then your PSU should be enough I think,but IMO step up to the 780 ti


Thank you for your input. Me, personally, I'd rather have just 1 GPU. I guess I'm just kind of lost when it comes to my PSU and my monitor also. Refresh rate is only 60hz. Would I see a noticeable improvement? Those 780ti take a minimum of a 600w PSU, 42amps I believe on the rail, would that leave me with any kind of headroom? Considering there's about an $80 difference between my 2 options. (+$80 for the ti). I just built this rig over a month ago. I don't want to have to upgrade the PSU too. Monitor I've had for almost a year now.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> You are fine with that PSU.
> 
> I have a OCZ 680watt(multiple 12v rail) with AMD FX-8320 CPU and 2 GTX 760s.
> I have overclocked the GPUs 100/400 while running the CPU at 4420mhz.
> 3 TB drive, and 2 128GB SSDs and a load of USB things.
> 
> Eventually I'd like to get a new PS, but the old (pre-modular) OCZ is holding up.
> 
> I did have to buy a new backup UPS because I was exceeding 600watts last time I tried 3Dmark and it shut down.
> The new one can handle 900 watt so I think I'll be good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how 2 760s compare to a 780 TI, but I will say 760 SLI is pretty nice if you go that route.
> On the other hand the 780 TI looks awesome. Maybe go with 780 TI SLI


That would be nice lol. But if I did that, would definitely have to up the PSU. I've never even ran SLI before, so anything would be an improvement. A freind of mine is even having a TDR problem with his 680's I SLI with ghosts. Says the VRAM requirements exceeds what he has. I know SLI doesn't stack VRAM.. But would that 780ti do the trick in single GPU mode? Highest settings and all


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Thank you for your input. Me, personally, I'd rather have just 1 GPU. I guess I'm just kind of lost when it comes to my PSU and my monitor also. Refresh rate is only 60hz. Would I see a noticeable improvement? Those 780ti take a minimum of a 600w PSU, 42amps I believe on the rail, would that leave me with any kind of headroom? Considering there's about an $80 difference between my 2 options. (+$80 for the ti). I just built this rig over a month ago. I don't want to have to upgrade the PSU too. Monitor I've had for almost a year now.


I think you should stick with the 780 ti cause it's faster,it needs less power,and it leaves you upgradebility route,it's single GPU for now won't give you any troubles as SLI may give,so yeah go for the 780 ti NAO


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. I've been wondering something. I haven't been here in a few days, but can ya answer me a question? Can my 750w PSU 80+gold PSU power SLI with 2 evga GTX 760's FTW 4gb with an oc CPU of, let's say 4.5ghz, 3 SSD's and a 1tb mechanical hd, and both cards oc'ed? I've done the PSU calculator and I think it's lying lol. Says I'll only need 559w total. I'm wanting to get another 760, but torn between the "step up" program and getting another 760. If I did the step up, it would only allow me to get a reference card. Not too keen on that. But my highest option is the 780ti. Opinions/facts? Thanks!


Quite a few pages back (I posted here when I got my cards back when they were fresh off the presses) I listed some power usage statistics from my system. I'm running 2xMSI Gaming with full OC, a 2500k @ 4.5, 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, with a 750W PSU (PCP&C Silencer). My exact numbers are available in this thread, although I believe even with extreme load (Intel Burn Test + FurMark + everything I could throw at it to max out power usage) I only drew a bit over 600W at the wall (which at 92% efficiency only came out to 550-560W internal usage). So, that calculator is pretty much spot-on. I'd be happy to try any tests you're interested in if that would help, though; I have both a Kill-A-Watt meter and a pure-sine UPS for measurement.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all. I've been wondering something. I haven't been here in a few days, but can ya answer me a question? Can my 750w PSU 80+gold PSU power SLI with 2 evga GTX 760's FTW 4gb with an oc CPU of, let's say 4.5ghz, 3 SSD's and a 1tb mechanical hd, and both cards oc'ed? I've done the PSU calculator and I think it's lying lol. Says I'll only need 559w total. I'm wanting to get another 760, but torn between the "step up" program and getting another 760. If I did the step up, it would only allow me to get a reference card. Not too keen on that. But my highest option is the 780ti. Opinions/facts? Thanks!


Wat is the Make and Model number of ur PSU, Scotty Mac?

1. The number of amps that the 12v rails put out is the one thing (if not only thing) to take note of, worry about. i know that 70 amps (like i have) on the 12v rail is plenty if not perfect for 760-SLI. And a little lower than that can be enough. i think as little as 57. but i'm not positive. Some 750 watt PSUs put out enough amps on the 12v rail and some don't.

2. As far as the new pricing on 700 series cards go:

770........... $349
780........... $499
780-Ti....... $699

3. Next are reviews to compare performance:

*TechPowerUp Review Database (GTX 780 Ti)*
 (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA/GTX-780-Ti/)

imo, after reading many 780-Ti reviews and understanding that they perform a few percentage better than Titan, and considering that 2-way 760 SLI performs almost as well or identical when using FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync on a 60Hz LCD, then adding a 2nd 760 and going SLI is a much better approach to take. There's only a slight savings but keep that money and use it better.

As for wat to do in the future with a single 780-Ti versus wat to do with TWO 760 vid cards in the future; it is no contest! Having two 760 cards for future use will definitely pay off, unless ur into Ebay and or have plenty of opportunity to buy and sell used vid cards.

One of two 760 cards in the future, could run a single HTPC perfectly! and the other 760 card just sitting on the shelf ready for testing, diagnosing and using temporarily. (ever read how someone is told that the best quickest way to resolve diagnosing something like a MOBO problem by slapping another working Vid card into it? The 760 will be a comparable card for testing for years to come.)

Plus there's many additional scenarios. Like just one more, imagine building a gaming lounge in ur man-cave and having two desktops with a single 760 in each. (w00t!







)

the possibilities are endless. two is always better than one.







and u do plan on going with an 800 series card next year, aye?









And if u did opt to Trade-up with EVGA now, then going 780 for $200 less than a 780-Ti is a no brainer! but imo, and i repeat, still stick to 760-SLI if ur current PSU can handle it.

GL









Edit: And remeber it's all about the FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync on a 60Hz LCD when it comes to 760-SLI STILL being best for ur money. A good little article that i've been wanting to bring up and i might as well show now is:

FXAA and TXAA compared in The Secret World
(http://alienbabeltech.com/main/fxaa-and-txaa-compared-in-the-secret-world/)

Note: that in ^^ article there should be no conclusions made. The article is very preliminary. But a good start for many readers of it. I compared all the pictures in separate browser windows. Then i enlarged them in the browsers as lage as they would go, so it would be easiest to compare the Stair-step effects, with and without specific AA.

And sure enough FXAA that has practically no effect on performance (4%) looks brilliant for wat u get. i've been collecting MetroLL SS on my third time through the game (this week since purchasing two weeks ago) of things for showing off FXAA. i luv having all in-game settings Maxed and getting 60 FPS CONSTANTLY!









so if u want i can post some of the MetroLL w/FXAA SS, that show how awesome it is. Constant 60 FPS with FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync!!!







99% of the time nobody would guess the difference. (In a blind test, the odds of guessing correctly would correlate with the number of possibilities.)

IDK why ppl would rather run some type of AA that slows things down by 35% to 55% and barely improves AA quality and drops FPS ridiculously. All because they didn't compare and research the permutations. Remember that all the other maxed out effects (especially DX11) look stunning. especially @constant 60 FPS. u don't have to turn them down. They're beautiful!


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Quite a few pages back (I posted here when I got my cards back when they were fresh off the presses) I listed some power usage statistics from my system. I'm running 2xMSI Gaming with full OC, a 2500k @ 4.5, 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, with a 750W PSU (PCP&C Silencer). My exact numbers are available in this thread, although I believe even with extreme load (Intel Burn Test + FurMark + everything I could throw at it to max out power usage) I only drew a bit over 600W at the wall (which at 92% efficiency only came out to 550-560W internal usage). So, that calculator is pretty much spot-on. I'd be happy to try any tests you're interested in if that would help, though; I have both a Kill-A-Watt meter and a pure-sine UPS for measurement.


I remember seeing it, but coulndn't find the post. So I guess I'll be ok with SLI + over clocks lol. May be a little different with haswell compared to your ivy tho. Probably not much tho. How much does your CPU draw?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I said it before and I'll say it again,the 780 ti would be better


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Wat is the Make and Model number of ur PSU, Scotty Mac?
> 
> 1. The number of amps that the 12v rails put out is the one thing (if not only thing) to take note of, worry about. i know that 70 amps (like i have) on the 12v rail is plenty if not perfect for 760-SLI. And a little lower than that can be enough. i think as little as 57. but i'm not positive. Some 750 watt PSUs put out enough amps on the 12v rail and some don't.
> 
> 2. As far as the new pricing on 700 series cards go:
> 
> 770........... $349
> 780........... $499
> 780-Ti....... $699
> 
> 3. Next are reviews to compare performance:
> 
> *TechPowerUp Review Database (GTX 780 Ti)*
> (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA/GTX-780-Ti/)
> 
> imo, after reading many 780-Ti reviews and understanding that they perform a few percentage better than Titan, and considering that 2-way 760 SLI performs almost as well or identical when using FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync on a 60Hz LCD, then adding a 2nd 760 and going SLI is a much better approach to take. There's only a slight savings but keep that money and use it better.
> 
> As for wat to do in the future with a single 780-Ti versus wat to do with TWO 760 vid cards in the future; it is no contest! Having two 760 cards for future use will definitely pay off, unless ur into Ebay and or have plenty of opportunity to buy and sell used vid cards.
> 
> One of two 760 cards in the future, could run a single HTPC perfectly! and the other 760 card just sitting on the shelf ready for testing, diagnosing and using temporarily. (ever read how someone is told that the best quickest way to resolve diagnosing something like a MOBO problem by slapping another working Vid card into it? The 760 will be a comparable card for testing for years to come.)
> 
> Plus there's many additional scenarios. Like just one more, imagine building a gaming lounge in ur man-cave and having two desktops with a single 760 in each. (w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> the possibilities are endless. two is always better than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and u do plan on going with an 800 series card next year, aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if u did opt to Trade-up with EVGA now, then going 780 for $200 less than a 780-Ti is a no brainer! but imo, and i repeat, still stick to 760-SLI if ur current PSU can handle it.
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And remeber it's all about the FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync on a 60Hz LCD when it comes to 760-SLI STILL being best for ur money. A good little article that i've been wanting to bring up and i might as well show now is:
> 
> FXAA and TXAA compared in The Secret World
> (http://alienbabeltech.com/main/fxaa-and-txaa-compared-in-the-secret-world/)
> 
> Note: that in ^^ article there should be no conclusions made. The article is very preliminary. But a good start for many readers of it. I compared all the pictures in separate browser windows. Then i enlarged them in the browsers as lage as they would go, so it would be easiest to compare the Stair-step effects, with and without specific AA.
> 
> And sure enough FXAA that has practically no effect on performance (4%) looks brilliant for wat u get. i've been collecting MetroLL SS on my third time through the game (this week since purchasing two weeks ago) of things for showing off FXAA. i luv having all in-game settings Maxed and getting 60 FPS CONSTANTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if u want i can post some of the MetroLL w/FXAA SS, that show how awesome it is. Constant 60 FPS with FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the time nobody would guess the difference. (In a blind test, the odds of guessing correctly would correlate with the number of possibilities.)
> 
> IDK why ppl would rather run some type of AA that slows things down by 35% to 55% and barely improves AA quality and drops FPS ridiculously. All because they didn't compare and research the permutations. Remember that all the other maxed out effects (especially DX11) look stunning. especially @constant 60 FPS. u don't have to turn them down. They're beautiful!


Yes, this all makes sense. Considering I still have my over 7 year old system, that's sporting a GTX 560 SC, still works great. I don't have a high end build from some peoples point of view, but to me it is lol. I have spent plenty of cash on this thing already, so saving money where I can does help. Considering I'm not allowed to chose whatever card to step up to, I think I would be better off going SLI with my current set up. Plus, I believe I have the top tier of the GTX 760 family. I remember seeing bench marks and things like that where SLI 760's were performing same as a Titan. My main concern to stepping up was the up availability of a 4gb model card. I don't want to have to worry about not having enough VRAM for a game. Pretty sure 4 is good for even the most current game right now. Anyhow, I don't have luck selling in eBay. I can't even sell crack to a crackhead! Oh, my PSU is the Evga Nex G 750. 80+ Gold. It has multiple rails. It got a pretty damn good review with Johnny Guru. I just wish they would drop the prices on these 760's. They dropped on the 770's and 780's. Why discriminate? Lol


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I remember seeing it, but coulndn't find the post. So I guess I'll be ok with SLI + over clocks lol. May be a little different with haswell compared to your ivy tho. Probably not much tho. How much does your CPU draw?


I just ran heaven benchmark and typically my power usage was under 500 watt(470's 480's) but did jump up to 530 watt. That was with the FX8320 CPU at 4000mhz and GPUs at stock speed. This AMD CPU I'm sure draws more than haswell and ivy









After reading some reviews, It also looks like GTX 760 SLI and the GTX 780 TI are around the same performance in Heaven and Firestrike.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I said it before and I'll say it again,the 780 ti would be better


it's the fact that someone is or isn't running on a 60Hz LCD that matters the most.









ever wonder why benchmarks in reviews and articles with 1920x1200 and 1920x1080 are vanishing and many benchmark results only show 2560x1600, 2560x1440 or higher?

it's because with 1920x1200 and 1920x1080, @60 Hz on LCD, u can't top 60 FPS with V-Sync enabled.

Until G-Sync is out and the "Norm" for PC gaming, 760-SLI is all u need. And a few brain cells. (jk i'm just an enthusiastic average IQ kind of guy.)

u could have 4-way Titans in SLI on a 60 Hz LCD with V-Sync and still only get a constant 60 FPS. and everyone is free to spend as they may. but those are the facts. 60 Hz LCD gaming at an affordable price is finally conquered! w00t!









Bak to the benchmarks in reviews... Therefore, the benchmark results in reviews and articles are moving on to a minimum of 2560x1600 and 2560x1440 in their test results.

For now, and for the best most resourceful, thought-out spending of one's money; 60 Hz gaming on 1920x1200 and 1920x1080 is conquered completely with FXAA and V-Sync with 760-SLI. the contest is over untill games that require more resources than MetroLL ands Crysis 3 come out.

i don't mind it at all.







it's pure Bliss that all Maxed games run constant 60FPS with FXAA on certain single Vid cards or two 760 or better in SLI.

i had the first 28 inch ViewSonic 720p LCD ever sold. Then i had the 1st 27 inch 1920x1200 ViewSonic LCD ever sold. (But it was a simple TN Panel.) Now i have the 1st Professional Class (IPS) 27 inch 60Hz ViewSonic LCD ever sold by them. And with calibration software it is simply as STUNNING as anything ever envisioned a few years ago. But anyone can get an equal quality LCD (LED) as good and for a very cheap price now when it comes to 1080p.

I'll move to a better LCD after G-Sync is fully tested on the Ginny pigs of the world. i wish i could afford to be testing with them. but i can't. and will continue to live my fugal life spending as wisely as i can.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it's the fact that someone is or isn't running on a 60Hz LCD that matters the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever wonder why benchmarks in reviews and articles with 1920x1200 and 1920x1080 are vanishing and many benchmark results only show 2560x1600, 2560x1440 or higher?
> 
> it's because with 1920x1200 and 1920x1080, @60 Hz on LCD, u can't top 60 FPS with V-Sync enabled.
> 
> Until G-Sync is out and the "Norm" for PC gaming, 760-SLI is all u need. And a few brain cells. (jk i'm just an enthusiastic average IQ kind of guy.)
> 
> u could have 4-way Titans in SLI on a 60 Hz LCD with V-Sync and still only get a constant 60 FPS. and everyone is free to spend as they may. but those are the facts. 60 Hz LCD gaming at an affordable price is finally conquered! w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bak to the benchmarks in reviews... Therefore, the benchmark results in reviews and articles are moving on to a minimum of 2560x1600 and 2560x1440 in their test results.
> 
> For now, and for the best most resourceful, thought-out spending of one's money; 60 Hz gaming on 1920x1200 and 1920x1080 is conquered completely with FXAA and V-Sync with 760-SLI. the contest is over untill games that require more resources than MetroLL ands Crysis 3 come out.
> 
> i don't mind it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's pure Bliss that all Maxed games run constant 60FPS with FXAA on certain single Vid cards or two 760 or better in SLI.
> 
> i had the first 28 inch ViewSonic 720p LCD ever sold. Then i had the 1st 27 inch 1920x1200 ViewSonic LCD ever sold. (But it was a simple TN Panel.) Now i have the 1st Professional Class (IPS) 27 inch 60Hz ViewSonic LCD ever sold by them. And with calibration software it is simply as STUNNING as anything ever envisioned a few years ago. But anyone can get an equal quality LCD (LED) as good and for a very cheap price now when it comes to 1080p.
> 
> I'll move to a better LCD after G-Sync is fully tested on the Ginny pigs of the world. i wish i could afford to be testing with them. but i can't. and will continue to live my fugal life spending as wisely as i can.


Walls of text....I hate them


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Walls of text....I hate them


sry.







It's hard to say things in as few words as possible.

Anyone can read just parts or all of it, whenever they Google upon it now or in the future.

And clearly stating and being precise always pays off in the long run. It's just very time consuming compared to being vague.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Yes Bee Dee, That was another concern I had. My monitor is only a 60hz monitor. Full 1080p. My old monitor (8 year old samsung) maxes out at 1900x1200. Won't be using that for gaming on my newer build lol. I am using my Asus monitor for that. So basically would be pointless to use cards that will pretty much require higher resolutions? I don't plan on upgrading the monitor any time soon. Guess I'll wait and see if the 760's drop in price. With my luck tho, highly doubtful. If all these new games keeps coming out that require higher end GPU's, I may as well stop buying any new games. I do love the way my 760 oc's tho. When I was overclocking it, it was doing very well. Hell, my regular boost was at 1228mhz. I went back to stock until I finish the oc of my CPU. When I do go SLI tho, gotta find the exact same card I have. Think ya helped me make my mind up. Thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yes, this all makes sense. Considering I still have my over 7 year old system, that's sporting a GTX 560 SC, still works great. I don't have a high end build from some peoples point of view, but to me it is lol. I have spent plenty of cash on this thing already, so saving money where I can does help. Considering I'm not allowed to chose whatever card to step up to, I think I would be better off going SLI with my current set up. Plus, I believe I have the top tier of the GTX 760 family. I remember seeing bench marks and things like that where SLI 760's were performing same as a Titan. My main concern to stepping up was the up availability of a 4gb model card. I don't want to have to worry about not having enough VRAM for a game. Pretty sure 4 is good for even the most current game right now. Anyhow, I don't have luck selling in eBay. I can't even sell crack to a crackhead! Oh, my PSU is the Evga Nex G 750. 80+ Gold. It has multiple rails. It got a pretty damn good review with Johnny Guru. I just wish they would drop the prices on these 760's. They dropped on the 770's and 780's. Why discriminate? Lol


1. ur system isn't THAT old. (But i'm an exaggerator too. So let's guess that it is 3 1/2 years old.







)

2. Ur lucky to have a good enough SLI MOBO. Be glad.

3. We'll assume the PSU u have is good enough but triple check it.

4. One of the best advantages of going SLI is that there's no need to OC anymore for playing games.







(Just for Benchmarking and bragging, u can still use an OC profile for Benchmarking.)

5. Having 4 GB vRAM IS cool. And very affordable. So why not, aye?









6. 760 prices started the same as they are and everyone expected them to be $50 to $100 more. And to have to wait 30 days to drop down the 1st $50. But the $259 they started was brilliant! it still works out perfect.









They could never have started lower. And never can't really go much less.

So i really like it this way. As a result i didn't have to worry about missing out by not going with a manufacturer that had a Trade-up program like good old BFG or EVGA's current one. I LUV the three fans on my Gigabyte 760(s). Without them and only two fans on 760(s) my MOBO's SouthBridge Chip's location was overheating everything in my HAF-X case. With three fans on my 760(s), everything is perfectly cooled. PLUS i no longer need to Mod my case like i'd been researching for ages.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 1. ur system isn't THAT old. (But i'm an exaggerator too. So let's guess that it is 3 1/2 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 2. Ur lucky to have a good enough SLI MOBO. Be glad.
> 
> 3. We'll assume the PSU u have is good enough but triple check it.
> 
> 4. One of the best advantages of going SLI is that there's no need to OC anymore for playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just for Benchmarking and bragging, u can still use an OC profile for Benchmarking.)
> 
> 5. Having 4 GB vRAM IS cool. And very affordable. So why not, aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. 760 prices started the same as they are and everyone expected them to be $50 to $100 more. And to have to wait 30 days to drop down the 1st $50. But the $259 they started was brilliant! it still works out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could never have started lower. And never can't really go much less.
> 
> So i really like it this way. As a result i didn't have to worry about missing out by not going with a manufacturer that had a Trade-up program like good old BFG or EVGA's current one. I LUV the three fans on my Gigabyte 760(s). Without them and only two fans on 760(s) my MOBO's SouthBridge Chip's location was overheating everything in my HAF-X case. With three fans on my 760(s), everything is perfectly cooled. PLUS and i no longer needed to Mod my case like i'd been researching for ages.


Actually my current build is only about 6 weeks old. Bought everything at one time, which isn't cheap. My card alone was $320. I'm wanting that to come down lol. If it wasn't for that price tag, I would've gone SLI to start. I have always stuck with evga cards and will more than likely never change. Quality and excellent customer service. It's the only company to even to offer the step up program. My card idles in the low 20's. Another reason why I love the card. Also with dual bios, I would hate to lose that.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Actually my current build is only about 6 weeks old. Bought everything at one time, which isn't cheap. My card alone was $320. I'm wanting that to come down lol. If it wasn't for that price tag, I would've gone SLI to start. I have always stuck with evga cards and will more than likely never change. Quality and excellent customer service. It's the only company to even to offer the step up program. My card idles in the low 20's. Another reason why I love the card. Also with dual bios, I would hate to lose that.


haha sry.









my system is 4 years old and ROCKS!

i will upgrade to 2nd Gen Hazwell just before they are phased out and rock bottom cheapest. (Edit: or) No sooner than 4Q 2014. This old LGA1366 system rocks with 2000 Mhz RAM!

Yep, EVGA is best all around. LUV 'EM. But they lacked a three fan 760 with 4 GB vRAM. And i had to jump ship on 'em. sry EVGA!







(So happy i did and the Gigabyte is ROCKING COOl and cool.

Imagine if EVGA still had lifetime warranted cards. (nVidia is really to blame?) EVGA sells awesome 10 year warranties at least. i have ten year warrenties on my two 560-Ti (2 GB) cards. i'll be using one to the max in an HTPC.

When it goes wat will i end up with in five years from now?

(Maybe a least a Titan! or 780-Ti or 900 series nVidia card? muahahaha!







)


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> haha sry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my system is 4 years old and ROCKS!
> 
> i will upgrade to 2nd Gen Hazwell just before they are phased out and rock bottom cheapest. (Edit: or) No sooner than 4Q 2014. This old LGA1366 system rocks with 2000 Mhz RAM!
> 
> Yep, EVGA is best all around. LUV 'EM. But they lacked a three fan 760 with 4 GB vRAM. And i had to jump ship on 'em. sry EVGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So happy i did and the Gigabyte is ROCKING COOl and cool.
> 
> Imagine if EVGA still had lifetime warranted cards. (nVidia is really to blame?) EVGA sells awesome 10 year warranties at least. i have ten year warrenties on my two 560-Ti (2 GB) cards. i'll be using one to the max in an HTPC.
> 
> When it goes wat will i end up with in five years from now?
> 
> (Maybe a least a Titan! or 780-Ti or 900 series nVidia card? muahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I was skeptical on buying anything else from EVGA except for GPUs and mobos. But I decided to give the PSU a try. Mainly for the fully modular design, 80+ gold rating! and best of all! the 10 year warranty! Most I've ever seen on a PSU is 7. Very hard to beat a 10 year warranty on that sort of thing. My old system still using the Evga 680i SLI mobo. Which back when I got it, 3 way SLI was almost never hear of. Had an Asus mobo to start, but died on me within a few months. Been scarred from that experience and it took me years to give any Asus product a try again. Also sporting 8gb of gskill ram at 800mhz! Lol. Pretty sad, when my new build has only 8gb as well lol. But I'm expecting my other 8gb kit to come tomorrow.. That's if UPS is running. So I'll be at a nice 16gb of 2133mhz ram







. Trying to future proof as much as possible. Considering my last build is still kicking, I should be ok with my new one. Old rig is using windows 8, and new one running windows 7. Backwards huh lol. I could switch.. But nah.. Windows 8 has given me more headaches than it's worth. I may continue to try to upgrade my old rig.. But if it ain't broke, why fix it


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Hello everyone! Now when I got my new processor (my former AMD Athlon II was "a little" bottleneck







) I started testing my card. Now I'm just wondering if there's something wrong with my card (or me doing something wrong), these are absolutely the max scores I can get before it's unstable, and card boosted all the way up to 1256.7 and mem. 1724.6 (according to GPU-Z) . So my partner started to wonder why my scores are so low, 'cause he has GTX670 and with same test it boosts to 1228 (mem. 1600) his scores were 930... Is there so big difference between these two cards, or does the processor OC effect so much (we both have 3570K, mine @4.2GHz, and his @4.7GHz) or what is going on









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I remember seeing it, but coulndn't find the post. So I guess I'll be ok with SLI + over clocks lol. May be a little different with haswell compared to your ivy tho. Probably not much tho. How much does your CPU draw?


I have a Sandy actually...I run at 1.35V. My old cards used more power (GTX 460 SOC's) and I run them with a heavier draw CPU (Q6600 with massive volts), 2 RAIDs (of 5 mechanical hard drives) in my secondary gaming PC on a 700W PSU. So there's definitely a lot of headroom, although both of my PSU's have decent 12V ampage. Cooling was my larger issue but the MSI 760's anyway run significantly cooler than my old 460's. Generally speaking you will want clearance for 125W (OC'd 95W CPU) + 400W (2xOC'd 760s) on the 12V rail, or 44A. My rule-of-thumb is 10% rounded-up overhead, or 49A, and some gold certified, single-rail 600W PSU's can just barely manage that, for reference.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> I have a Sandy actually...I run at 1.35V. My old cards used more power (GTX 460 SOC's) and I run them with a heavier draw CPU (Q6600 with massive volts), 2 RAIDs (of 5 mechanical hard drives) in my secondary gaming PC on a 700W PSU. So there's definitely a lot of headroom, although both of my PSU's have decent 12V ampage. Cooling was my larger issue but the MSI 760's anyway run significantly cooler than my old 460's. Generally speaking you will want clearance for 125W (OC'd 95W CPU) + 400W (2xOC'd 760s) on the 12V rail, or 44A. My rule-of-thumb is 10% rounded-up overhead, or 49A, and some gold certified, single-rail 600W PSU's can just barely manage that, for reference.


I think I should be ok then lol. I believe estimated 4.5ghz on haswell is around 115w. I have a chart somewhere. I may not even need to OC the cards. But, never know what I end up doing lol. In SLI, do the amp requirements double? Here's my PSU specs:


Should be ok... Yes?


----------



## NewMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Should be ok... Yes?


With a quad rail I guess your setup would be 1 rail for CPU, 1 per GPU. 20A per rail is 240W, more than sufficient per GPU. The secondary gaming PC I mentioned has a single 55A rail and trust me, I burn-tested the heck out of it. It uses more power than my primary and still has 5A overhead or so on 12V (the 460's use 18A a piece). The stock 760 is ~14A, your CPU is probably around 10A OC'd.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> With a quad rail I guess your setup would be 1 rail for CPU, 1 per GPU. 20A per rail is 240W, more than sufficient per GPU. The secondary gaming PC I mentioned has a single 55A rail and trust me, I burn-tested the heck out of it. It uses more power than my primary and still has 5A overhead or so on 12V (the 460's use 18A a piece). The stock 760 is ~14A, your CPU is probably around 10A OC'd.


I kinda figured. I wasn't going to ask evga tech support, because they would say yes no matter what lol. I was looking for actual users and here they are







Thanks for the input. Now I just gotta wait for the prices to come down. If they will lol. Heck, by that time, the 800 series would probably be out.


----------



## muhd86

any info if we can do 4 way sli with the 760 now --or is it still disabled .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! Now when I got my new processor (my former AMD Athlon II was "a little" bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I started testing my card. Now I'm just wondering if there's something wrong with my card (or me doing something wrong), these are absolutely the max scores I can get before it's unstable, and card boosted all the way up to 1256.7 and mem. 1724.6 (according to GPU-Z) . So my partner started to wonder why my scores are so low, 'cause he has GTX670 and with same test it boosts to 1228 (mem. 1600) his scores were 930... Is there so big difference between these two cards, or does the processor OC effect so much (we both have 3570K, mine @4.2GHz, and his @4.7GHz) or what is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try to overclock your cpu to 4.6 - 4.8 Gigahurtles and you should get at least 1280Mhz . But I don't know much about the asus 760 . But if you can enable the extra .012mv in ABurner and your card accepts it you should be able to o/clock some more on your card


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try to overclock your cpu to 4.6 - 4.8 Gigahurtles and you should get at least 1280Mhz . But I don't know much about the asus 760 . But if you can enable the extra .012mv in ABurner and your card accepts it you should be able to o/clock some more on your card


Thanks for your reply, i'm little bit lost with these, but i think i'll learn







I'll try that and see what happens


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, i'm little bit lost with these, but i think i'll learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that and see what happens


Heres a snapperoonie of Afterburner general - settings page tick the boxes and *it might* give you extra .012mv or 1.212v that should help you get extra Mhz on your clock speed


----------



## madorax

since my zotac reference card won't even get stable at a very small amount of OC, and pretty hot too... i decide to re-sell it in a view days ahead and think a change to MSI 760 Hawk. what you guys think? this is indeed the best 760 card for OC right? or maybe Asus Direct CU version is better? I still prefer MSI hawk over Asus, it's look more cool... except the yellow stripe... i like red better actually but that's okay ^^


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> since my zotac reference card won't even get stable at a very small amount of OC, and pretty hot too... i decide to re-sell it in a view days ahead and think a change to MSI 760 Hawk. what you guys think? this is indeed the best 760 card for OC right? or maybe Asus Direct CU version is better? I still prefer MSI hawk over Asus, it's look more cool... except the yellow stripe... i like red better actually but that's okay ^^


MSI HAWK is teh king!!!


----------



## kredes

I'm kinda frustrated about OC'ing my MSI gtx 760. i can't really get my core clock higher than max +115, and my memory clock is acting weird, for really long i could raise all the way to +600 (1800mhz), but suddenly heaven keeps crashing, or my graphics cards driver stops working, over and over, and now i can barely have my memory to +200 (1600mhz) :s

i guess it has something to do with the voltage lock on 1.2000, even tho Afterburner let me raise the voltage to 1.2125, it does nothing in GPU-Z, it's still locked on 1.2000 :S

Is there any custom bios or anything i could get, to raise my voltage?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> I'm kinda frustrated about OC'ing my MSI gtx 760. i can't really get my core clock higher than max +115, and my memory clock is acting weird, for really long i could raise all the way to +600 (1800mhz), but suddenly heaven keeps crashing, or my graphics cards driver stops working, over and over, and now i can barely have my memory to +200 (1600mhz) :s
> 
> i guess it has something to do with the voltage lock on 1.2000, even tho Afterburner let me raise the voltage to 1.2125, it does nothing in GPU-Z, it's still locked on 1.2000 :S
> 
> Is there any custom bios or anything i could get, to raise my voltage?


have u tried a complete uninstalling/ re-installing of Heaven?

have u tried a complete uninstalling/ re-installing ur Vid card drivers?

if not try that. but u can 1st test to see if Valley will completely run with no OC. And then with a slight OC.

if both Valley and Heaven fail with no OC uninstall both and re-install them and ur Vid card drivers.

GL


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> have u tried a complete uninstalling/ re-installing of Heaven?
> 
> have u tried a complete uninstalling/ re-installing ur Vid card drivers?
> 
> if not try that. but u can 1st test to see if Valley will completely run with no OC. And then with a slight OC.
> 
> if both Valley and Heaven fail with no OC uninstall both and re-install them and ur Vid card drivers.
> 
> GL


Well, i'm gonna try that out... but why should this make any difference?


----------



## chevZ

For anyone interested, quickly snapped a couple mins of gameplay on my Surround setup playing BF4 tonight. Video is very average quality, but gives you an idea of how smooth 60FPS on all Ultra settings looks over Surround







.. and more specifically, with 2x GTX760 2GB cards.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Well, i'm gonna try that out... but why should this make any difference?


good question...









u simply corrupted a little Data on ur HDD. (Heaven and Vid Drivers.)

another good question to ask is:

OCing a CPU/ RAM and/ or GPU/ vRAM, let alone the combination(s) can result in wat?

To break it down to:

A. Data resides on ur Hard Drive and gets loaded into Memory.

-For example:

-as ur PC is booting up it loads the OS from the HDD into the Memory. Then it runs from Memory (RAM). Simple enough.

-as u launch a game or benchmark or program in general, it loads from the HDD into the Memory. Simple enough.

B. once the data is loaded into memory it is runs from memory, and continues to reside there. but it flows in and out of the CPU as the CPU processes it and places additional info as a result back into memory. The OS will continue to reside in Memory until the PC is re-started. Programs can too, but many times are completely ended and to start again, they get re-loaded into memory from the HDD.

C. Usually the data on HDD is aok. Nothing while it resides there on HDD happens to it that can cause anything about it to go bad other than in the case of a virus or Mal-ware that attacks it. As a result it can be loaded over and over into memory. And once into memory it can be processed by the CPU again and again. Usually.

D. But OCing can cause damage to the data as it is read into memory. And or a combination of OCed memory and CPU, plus the GPU and vRAM OCed, increases the odds that the data that originally sat on the HDD and was AOK, can became corrupt through the simple process of it being read into memory. Like if u turn a page in a book and rip the page. Eventually after the page is damaged again and again the information starts to fail and becomes illegible. Someone may still attempt to read it but if u listen to them struggling to decipher wat is written it will end up being a lot like the struggles a PC has with bad corrupted data on an HDD.

So why doesn't ur Operating System get corrupted too?

Well, in this case; Heaven benchmark and Video drivers; they ARE very much affected by OCing CPU, RAM, GPU and vRAM. While on the other hand, the OS is NOT nearly as affected by OCing CPU, RAM, GPU and vRAM. It's because the OS is loaded while loading the PC is booting. And while booting-up, nothing is really OCed just yet. It's when Windows is fully loaded that the CPU/ RAM OCing really start taking effect and not so much, if at all, before that. Plus, after Windows is fully loaded, the GPU/ vRAM OC profile kicks in too; or u manually apply GPU/ vRAM OC. But by that time, the OS is loaded and working fine.

GL









PS and unless run with fully proven, absolutely stable CPU/ RAM speeds, (and that goes for GPU/ vRAM too if not 10 fold) don't OC while diagnosing; meaning while uninstalling/ re-installing stuff.

PSS see my OCed GPU/ vRAM numbers in my sig? They are stable enough for me to do anything i want. but until i established them, and that they were stable as could possibly be; i would always reset my GPU clocks back to stock speeds.

PSSS OCing GPU will only give u a max of 10% boost in performance. But if u go SLI with a 2nd 760 card u can gain as much as 49% boost in performance. And average of over 45% better performance. And the best thing of all is that there's no need to OC anymore; other than for benchmarks and bragging about them. Games ROCK! without any OCing GPU/ vRAM on 2-way SLI with 760.









*Valley Results With a Single Card No OC and OCed versus SLI No OC and OCed:*

Single Card Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Single Card OCed Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







SLI Stock Speeds Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







SLI OCed Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







see how the 10% from OCing matters very little compared to the 49% from OCing?









i don't OC in any games watsoever. i don't need to. plus everything is stinking stable and PC runs very cool. i do OC my old LGA1366 CPU though.









Note: the tests above were not run at the same time with the same driver versions. so it is not as scientific as if they were all the same driver versions and run back to back.


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> good question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u simply corrupted a little Data on ur HDD. (Heaven and Vid Drivers.)
> 
> another good question to ask is:
> 
> OCing a CPU/ RAM and/ or GPU/ vRAM, let alone the combination(s) can result in wat?
> 
> To break it down to:
> 
> A. Data resides on ur Hard Drive and gets loaded into Memory.
> 
> -For example:
> 
> -as ur PC is booting up it loads the OS from the HDD into the Memory. Then it runs from Memory (RAM). Simple enough.
> 
> -as u launch a game or benchmark or program in general, it loads from the HDD into the Memory. Simple enough.
> 
> B. once the data is loaded into memory it is runs from memory, and continues to reside there. but it flows in and out of the CPU as the CPU processes it and places additional info as a result back into memory. The OS will continue to reside in Memory until the PC is re-started. Programs can too, but many times are completely ended and to start again, they get re-loaded into memory from the HDD.
> 
> C. Usually the data on HDD is aok. Nothing while it resides there on HDD happens to it that can cause anything about it to go bad other than in the case of a virus or Mal-ware that attacks it. As a result it can be loaded over and over into memory. And once into memory it can be processed by the CPU again and again. Usually.
> 
> D. But OCing can cause damage to the data as it is read into memory. And or a combination of OCed memory and CPU, plus the GPU and vRAM OCed, increases the odds that the data that originally sat on the HDD and was AOK, can became corrupt through the simple process of it being read into memory. Like if u turn a page in a book and rip the page. Eventually after the page is damaged again and again the information starts to fail and becomes illegible. Someone may still attempt to read it but if u listen to them struggling to decipher wat is written it will end up being a lot like the struggles a PC has with bad corrupted data on an HDD.
> 
> So why doesn't ur Operating System get corrupted too?
> 
> Well, in this case; Heaven benchmark and Video drivers; they ARE very much affected by OCing CPU, RAM, GPU and vRAM. While on the other hand, the OS is NOT nearly as affected by OCing CPU, RAM, GPU and vRAM. It's because the OS is loaded while loading the PC is booting. And while booting-up, nothing is really OCed just yet. It's when Windows is fully loaded that the CPU/ RAM OCing really start taking effect and not so much, if at all, before that. Plus, after Windows is fully loaded, the GPU/ vRAM OC profile kicks in too; or u manually apply GPU/ vRAM OC. But by that time, the OS is loaded and working fine.
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS and unless run with fully proven, absolutely stable CPU/ RAM speeds, (and that goes for GPU/ vRAM too if not 10 fold) don't OC while diagnosing; meaning while uninstalling/ re-installing stuff.
> 
> PSS see my OCed GPU/ vRAM numbers in my sig? They are stable enough for me to do anything i want. but until i established them, and that they were stable as could possibly be; i would always reset my GPU clocks back to stock speeds.
> 
> PSSS OCing GPU will only give u a max of 10% boost in performance. But if u go SLI with a 2nd 760 card u can gain as much as 49% boost in performance. And average of over 45% better performance. And the best thing of all is that there's no need to OC anymore; other than for benchmarks and bragging about them. Games ROCK! without any OCing GPU/ vRAM on 2-way SLI with 760.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valley Results With a Single Card No OC and OCed versus SLI No OC and OCed:*
> 
> Single Card Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Card OCed Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI Stock Speeds Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI OCed Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see how the 10% from OCing matters very little compared to the 49% from OCing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't OC in any games watsoever. i don't need to. plus everything is stinking stable and PC runs very cool. i do OC my old LGA1366 CPU though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the tests above were not run at the same time with the same driver versions. so it is not as scientific as if they were all the same driver versions and run back to back.


Jesus, what a wall of text. literally...

I'm glad you wanna help me out, but you kinda oversaw the main question i asked...

Why can i not raise my GPU voltage to 1.2125? it's locked @ 1.2000.

And im not asking what is best, buying 1 more gfx or OC. im just overclocking 1 single card, i will not buy another one.

And to all's information, re-installing Heaven/Valley and MSI Afterburner + nvidia driver, did absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Jesus, what a wall of text. literally...
> 
> I'm glad you wanna help me out, but you kinda oversaw the main question i asked...
> 
> Why can i not raise my GPU voltage to 1.2125? it's locked @ 1.2000.
> 
> And im not asking what is best, buying 1 more gfx or OC. im just overclocking 1 single card, i will not buy another one.
> 
> And to all's information, re-installing Heaven/Valley and MSI Afterburner + nvidia driver, did absolutely nothing.


which version of AB do u have installed?


----------



## kredes

In not currently home but i believe its afterburner 15 or 16


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres a snapperoonie of Afterburner general - settings page tick the boxes and *it might* give you extra .012mv or 1.212v that should help you get extra Mhz on your clock speed


Thanks again







I tried to follow your advice, and this is what happened: I added the extra voltage to my card, it boosted to 1254 and crashed at the first scene







Well, took the extra voltage off, and set it to 1.2V with OC Guru II, and it also boosted to 1254, but without problems...







So what sorcery is this?







But now, without extra voltage, I managed to roll Unigine Valley (got bored with Heaven..) with the boost of 1280.3 (mem. in 1710) and no problems. I also noticed that my CPU seems to hate OCing (it needed 1.3V to get going with only 4.5 GHz) so I dropped it back to default clocks. So this is my Valley scores with 1.2V (boost 1280.3, mem. 1710.0) and with 3570K running @3.6GHz//1.136V. Happy with these, but I think I'll try to find out how far my 760 can go










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks








Some cards have the lot some have power level but no overvolt , some have overvolt but no powerlevel , some have no overvolt and no powerlevel . Damn silicon lottery


----------



## Cyberdyne12

I really don't care about going over the 115 power limit, but being able to go above 1.212v would be awesome. Any possible ETA on a bios mod or some tool?


----------



## johndoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> I'm kinda frustrated about OC'ing my MSI gtx 760. i can't really get my core clock higher than max +115, and my memory clock is acting weird, for really long i could raise all the way to +600 (1800mhz), but suddenly heaven keeps crashing, or my graphics cards driver stops working, over and over, and now i can barely have my memory to +200 (1600mhz) :s
> 
> i guess it has something to do with the voltage lock on 1.2000, even tho Afterburner let me raise the voltage to 1.2125, it does nothing in GPU-Z, it's still locked on 1.2000 :S
> 
> Is there any custom bios or anything i could get, to raise my voltage?


I have the same problem with my Hawk. Voltage is locked on 1.2000. I was able to modify my bios and set the VDDC to 1.2125 - it did not make much of a difference. Max stable clocks i can get is 1121core(1228mhz on load)/1802mem. Earlier I managed to set stable 1280mhz on load but now +15mhz in AB gives me a driver crash. Is it possible that my card has lost OC potential or is it the drivers fault?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberdyne12*
> 
> I really don't care about going over the 115 power limit, but being able to go above 1.212v would be awesome. Any possible ETA on a bios mod or some tool?


Sorry as far as I know the MSI Hawk is the only 760 that CAN o/volt past 1.212v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndoe24*
> 
> I have the same problem with my Hawk. Voltage is locked on 1.2000. I was able to modify my bios and set the VDDC to 1.2125 - it did not make much of a difference. Max stable clocks i can get is 1121core(1228mhz on load)/1802mem. Earlier I managed to set stable 1280mhz on load but now +15mhz in AB gives me a driver crash. Is it possible that my card has lost OC potential or is it the drivers fault?


No its the card , must have a ASIC % of about 70% for 1.2 ( my other hawk that died was a 1.2v card ASIC 71% )
You need to try AB 1.3v softmod......... Modified .cfg files for 1.3v

These threads will give you a good idea

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc/0_20

You will need a text editor Notepad ++ will do and run it as admin

Gotta go work time


----------



## johndoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry as far as I know the MSI Hawk is the only 760 that CAN o/volt past 1.212v
> No its the card , must have a ASIC % of about 70% for 1.2 ( my other hawk that died was a 1.2v card ASIC 71% )
> You need to try AB 1.3v softmod......... Modified .cfg files for 1.3v
> 
> These threads will give you a good idea
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc/0_20
> 
> You will need a text editor Notepad ++ will do and run it as admin
> 
> Gotta go work time


Ok. So i did the softmod with AB cfg files and it worked! My VDDC is 1.3 (1.275-1.281) now, But why it's 1.3 even on desktop? What is max VDDC for this card? Can I go deeper ;>? nvm... I was able to set core clock to 1211mhz (1320mhz on load) with this VDDC. My ASIC is 69,6%. Is that a good result?


----------



## CageJ

Is there any table with ASIC and max OC?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Is there any table with ASIC and max OC?


Check the first page of the forum....


----------



## kredes

is there any way to mod my msi gtx 760 twin frozr, so i'll be able to raise the voltage to 1.2125

right now, it runs at 1137mhz (1267mhz boost) 1602mhz memory, with +115 power limit and +12mV voltage which does not take effect


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> is there any way to mod my msi gtx 760 twin frozr, so i'll be able to raise the voltage to 1.2125
> 
> right now, it runs at 1137mhz (1267mhz boost) 1602mhz memory, with +115 power limit and +12mV voltage which does not take effect


Have you read through the pages of this forum? That exact question has been asked and answered several times....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> For anyone interested, quickly snapped a couple mins of gameplay on my Surround setup playing BF4 tonight. Video is very average quality, but gives you an idea of how smooth 60FPS on all Ultra settings looks over Surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and more specifically, with 2x GTX760 2GB cards.


Nice setup you got there. I wish it had the room for a 3 monitor set up.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndoe24*
> 
> Ok. So i did the softmod with AB cfg files and it worked! My VDDC is 1.3 (1.275-1.281) now, But why it's 1.3 even on desktop? What is max VDDC for this card? Can I go deeper ;>? nvm... I was able to set core clock to 1211mhz (1320mhz on load) with this VDDC. My ASIC is 69,6%. Is that a good result?


Yes that's a MEGA improvement . You could even drop the vcore to 1.25 and LLC will knock that down to 1.225 - 1.231

Yes you can o/volt even more and control the LLC by doing this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

And you should be doing this after that IF you can clock more I maxxed out the mem on that too


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you read through the pages of this forum? That exact question has been asked and answered several times....


And why is it you rather wanna spend 5 seconds typing down useless text, if you knew the answer of my question? O.O

this forum is flooded with threads, just answer the question.... that's kinda the purpose of a forum


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> I'm kinda frustrated about OC'ing my MSI gtx 760. i can't really get my core clock higher than max +115, and my memory clock is acting weird, for really long i could raise all the way to +600 (1800mhz), but suddenly heaven keeps crashing, or my graphics cards driver stops working, over and over, and now i can barely have my memory to +200 (1600mhz) :s
> 
> i guess it has something to do with the voltage lock on 1.2000, even tho Afterburner let me raise the voltage to 1.2125, it does nothing in GPU-Z, it's still locked on 1.2000 :S
> 
> Is there any custom bios or anything i could get, to raise my voltage?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> And why is it you rather wanna spend 5 seconds typing down useless text, if you knew the answer of my question? O.O
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cards have the lot some have power level but no overvolt , some have overvolt but no powerlevel , some have no overvolt and no powerlevel . Damn silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only MSI Hawk can overvolt past 1.212v with ABurner voltage soft mod
> And no bios flashing will not give you volts if you didn't have them already


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> And why is it you rather wanna spend 5 seconds typing down useless text, if you knew the answer of my question? O.O
> 
> this forum is flooded with threads, just answer the question.... that's kinda the purpose of a forum


Really? Look through the last 5-10 pages of this particular thread and you'll see the answer to your question - it has been asked and answered a few times....The user HOMECINEMA has repeatedly answered that very question....

Not trying to be rude or anything like that, but there's no point in the same thing being discussed over and over simply because someone doesn't feel like reading.


----------



## johndoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes that's a MEGA improvement . You could even drop the vcore to 1.25 and LLC will knock that down to 1.225 - 1.231
> 
> Yes you can o/volt even more and control the LLC by doing this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20
> 
> And you should be doing this after that IF you can clock more I maxxed out the mem on that too


When I get back home from work I'll try this  After 1.3V softmod the VDDC is 1.3V all the time - is it safe? Earlier GPU was adjusting the clock and vddc depending on GPU use - on desktop ~0,900V for example.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndoe24*
> 
> When I get back home from work I'll try this  After 1.3V softmod the VDDC is 1.3V all the time - is it safe? Earlier GPU was adjusting the clock and vddc depending on GPU use - on desktop ~0,900V for example.


It drops down under load due to LLC unless your wanna be running 1385 set it at 1.3v or lower vcore slider to 1.25v LLC should drop it down to 1.225 - 1.231vcore


----------



## johndoe24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It drops down under load due to LLC unless your wanna be running 1385 set it at 1.3v or lower vcore slider to 1.25v LLC should drop it down to 1.225 - 1.231vcore


I meant how behaves VDDC without any load i.e. on desktop without any 3D apps running. Earlier voltage was about 0.900 with no load. After the mod is 1.300V static but it falling down while playing 1.275-1.281. That's weird IMHO


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED




----------



## kredes

hmm, well.. i guess im not the most lucky owner of a gtx 760.. the most stable OC i can get is 1135mhz (1267mhz boost) Core clock, and 1602mhz Memory clock

for some reason the card is locked at 1.2000 VDDC


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> hmm, well.. i guess im not the most lucky owner of a gtx 760.. the most stable OC i can get is 1135mhz (1267mhz boost) Core clock, and 1602mhz Memory clock
> 
> for some reason the card is locked at 1.2000 VDDC


Put your Rig in your Sig, plz.









How to put your Rig in your Sig


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Put your Rig in your Sig, plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to put your Rig in your Sig


That goes for all newbies ........ we aren't mind readers .


----------



## Sleetz

Can anyone help me? I'm getting under 60 fps in LoL on the highest settings using my hawk... Usually it caps around 120 and then spins between 120 and 75-ish, but in the ARAM map I actually get laggy low. I know League of Legends isn't supposed to be that demanding... what could it be?

Just realized that uncapped, my fps should probably go over 120. Why is it so low all the time?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Even at once I got something positive to wonder: This morning I started my computer and checked the temps, like I always do. Well, there was something to wonder when I saw this (I have the stock cooler), because my card usually idles in 32-33 °C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Didn't need to wonder anymore, when I stepped outside: Everything was covered with snow! Yippii the cold winter of Finland is coming







It was only -3°C outside this morning, and my idle dropped with 5°C, can't wait for the coldest season when temperatures outside drop under -30 °C in here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Even at once I got something positive to wonder: This morning I started my computer and checked the temps, like I always do. Well, there was something to wonder when I saw this (I have the stock cooler), because my card usually idles in 32-33 °C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't need to wonder anymore, when I stepped outside: Everything was covered with snow! Yippii the cold winter of Finland is coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only -3°C outside this morning, and my idle dropped with 5°C, can't wait for the coldest season when temperatures outside drop under -30 °C in here


I wish I was there just got another 3930k would love to bench at about 3c -5c so my water doesn't freeze


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wish I was there just got another 3930k would love to bench at about 3c -5c so my water doesn't freeze


PC's temperature drops are the only positive side of this coldness, believe me







Usually it's just annoying when you have to go outside and according to thermometer it's -42 °C outside (like it was last winter), I think that's seriously too cold for a human being, but PC's seem to be happy when temperatures drop. My computer is also located under a window, so every single minus celsius effects it. Maybe I'll do some benchmarking & stress testing at the coldest season and see how much the temperatures drop


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yep that's what I would be doin fer sure









Just did this now.......

HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend











http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe









I am very pleased got a good hexy ..... at last


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Seems great! I don't think my 3570K will ever reach 5GHz, so won't even try, 'cause that would be a suicide trip. It has those temperatures under water when @4.5GHz, and it needed 1.3V to get there, so no OCing for my processor, or at least not before delid


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> PC's temperature drops are the only positive side of this coldness, believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually it's just annoying when you have to go outside and according to thermometer it's *-42 °C* outside (like it was last winter), I think that's seriously too cold for a human being, but PC's seem to be happy when temperatures drop. My computer is also located under a window, so every single minus celsius effects it. Maybe I'll do some benchmarking & stress testing at the coldest season and see how much the temperatures drop


Dear god...I literally don't think I can survive these temps


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LooLs







http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LooLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs


Are you loling at my post or the fact that you're running that hexa thing at 5.2GHz?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Are you loling at my post or the fact that you're running that hexa thing at 5.2GHz?


No and Yes , but just for validation and a couple of quick CPU benchmarks beat my old scores too . But mainly so I can run the hawk maxxed out and bench at 5.2Ghz +


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Dear god...I literally don't think I can survive these temps


Hahhah







Finland, the land where polarbears walk on the streets.. They really aren't walking on the streets, but for some reason people often seem to think so. Based on your location I think I could walk there all year long with summer clothes, but I think I would die of heatstroke when over +30 °C







In Finland it's very rare that the temperatures rise above +25 °C, even at summer. Isn't it hard to OC and stuff when normal temperatures make cooling components even harder? Just curious


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hahhah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland, the land where polarbears walk on the streets.. They really aren't walking on the streets, but for some reason people often seem to think so. Based on your location I think I could walk there all year long with summer clothes, but I think I would die of heatstroke when over +30 °C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Finland it's very rare that the temperatures rise above +25 °C, even at summer. Isn't it hard to OC and stuff when normal temperatures make cooling components even harder? Just curious


Yes it is a bit hard and that's why I ONLY OC during benches,add to that the horrible case I have with it's horrific airflow and no room for cable management,sometimes however I OC my GPU to get as much performance as possible since the windforce cooler is amazing although it does run a bit loud at 100% but nothing compared to my old 5830 and 6790 which sounded like a turbo prop engine next to me,also the coldest temp I ever experienced as far as I remember is 8C and I was feeling like it's too freakin cold for me lol


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Yes it is a bit hard and that's why I ONLY OC during benches,add to that the horrible case I have with it's horrific airflow and no room for cable management,sometimes however I OC my GPU to get as much performance as possible since the windforce cooler is amazing although it does run a bit loud at 100% but nothing compared to my old 5830 and 6790 which sounded like a turbo prop engine next to me,also the coldest temp I ever experienced as far as I remember is 8C and I was feeling like it's too freakin cold for me lol


I also bought the NZXT:s Phantom case for myself, I think that sounds like an airplane after my former silencio. So next thing to go is probably second GTX 760, that would be my first sli, and then some cute pink custom loop would be nice (at least the computer is little bit girlish, 'cause I'm not). I think Finland wouldn't be the best place for you to travel especially in wintertime, 'cause 8°C still sounds pretty warm for my opinion..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> it's just annoying when you have to go outside and according to thermometer it's -42 °C outside (like it was last winter)


Quote:


> according to thermometer it's -42 °C outside


Quote:


> *-42 °C*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I think Finland wouldn't be the best place for you to travel especially in wintertime, 'cause 8°C still sounds pretty warm for my opinion..


You don't say...








Also I think that the pink loop would be great for that case


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You don't say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think that the pink loop would be great for that case


Then there's just one problem: shoud I get pink tubing, or bright tubing and colour the water... UV-pink would be my daydream, But I have heard that some colours can actually make damage to your GPU Block, so maybe I'll try to find UV-pink tubing. I also want few leds to here and there to make the case look stunning in dark. But that has to wait untill I'm rich


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Then there's just one problem: shoud I get pink tubing, or bright tubing and colour the water... UV-pink would be my daydream, But I have heard that some colours can actually make damage to your GPU Block, so maybe I'll try to find UV-pink tubing. I also want few leds to here and there to make the case look stunning in dark. But that has to wait untill I'm rich


That'd be awesome,personally though I like it simple,I'd like to get me a define r4 case with an H90i,16GB of 2400MHz ram and another giga 760 but being a collage student I can only dream


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

FWIW, a lot of red UV tubing looks pink under UV light, and same goes for uv red coolants except some of them look more orange-ish. PrimoChill's rigid acrylic comes in a "red/pink" that looks red under regular light and pink under uv light, though the colors aren't bright/vivid, they are more like tinted, I guess is how I would describe it.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That'd be awesome,personally though I like it simple,I'd like to get me a define r4 case with an H90i,16GB of 2400MHz ram and another giga 760 but being a collage student I can only dream


Same thing with me, I had to save months to get my first good graphics card and I've been "financially forced" to build my rig piece by piece... But christmas is coming, so hopely I'll get some money this year and can afford to buy some new pieces








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> FWIW, a lot of red UV tubing looks pink under UV light, and same goes for uv red coolants except some of them look more orange-ish. PrimoChill's rigid acrylic comes in a "red/pink" that looks red under regular light and pink under uv light, though the colors aren't bright/vivid, they are more like tinted, I guess is how I would describe it.


Thanks for the info! I really have to get more into this color-thing when the loop is more current, 'cause I paint a lot so it's very important to me that all the colors live in a perfect harmony inside my little Pinky







(admitting: I'm also a bit of a perfectionist)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Same thing with me, I had to save months to get my first good graphics card and I've been "financially forced" to build my rig piece by piece... But christmas is coming, so hopely I'll get some money this year and can afford to buy some new pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I really have to get more into this color-thing when the loop is more current, 'cause I paint a lot so it's very important to me that all the colors live in a perfect harmony inside my little Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (admitting: I'm also a bit of a perfectionist)


Sadly there's no Christmas for me


----------



## Egami

Been lurking here for hints and tips while waiting for my 760's to arrive.
Finally got them now and oh man will they be tiny once the stock cooler gets swapped for EK blocks




































Will fill in the form and post my ASIC scores once I get everything up and running.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> Been lurking here for hints and tips while waiting for my 760's to arrive.
> Finally got them now and oh man will they be tiny once the stock cooler gets swapped for EK blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will fill in the form and post my ASIC scores once I get everything up and running.


Nice


----------



## AWESOMEx20

Hi Guys,

Total noob error here:

Has anyone got the ZOTAC AMP 760 bios? I have one Palit Jetstream and one Zotac AMP running in SLI. I flashed them both to PALIT's just to make easier for my non-experience mind to manage. So far it's been performing fine but I'd like to regain a copy of the original ZOTAC bios just incase I encounter problems :/

My max overclocks are 1110 core and 1750 on the memory. They both bost to around 1260 and 1240 respectively. It runs crysis three on very high at 1440p at around 60fps with occasional dips. Very impressed with this setup - especially as it was on a budget!

Here is my 3DMARK scores:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1513975

My valley scores are not as impressive as some others have on here:


----------



## THC Butterz

well I officially hate ups, my back plate was supposed to arrive today from EVGA, so I could get my rig done this weekend and didn't because of a train derailment... after some reaserch i found out the derailment responsible is half way across the country from me, and in no way should affect my shipment


----------



## majin662

just wanted to share an awesome experience thus far. I had been looking at the 760's for awhile now because honestly they meet all of my criteria for the time being. They have good performance at a decent price and 2 of them in SLI are no slouch even at 1440p from what I have been reading. Right now , gaming at 1080p 120hz, 1-2 of them just seems to fit my needs.

Anyway, I decided to pull the trigger and purchase but then I began weighing a few different options...do I buy brand new before the shield promo and get batman for free?? do I wait and get splinter cell and AC instead?? Do I buy used and save a few bucks and just wait for those games to go on sale?? Finally psyched myself up for just buying a used factory re certified card through a 3rd party msi vendor (Tegra) and just catch the games when they go on sale. Card arrived yesterday in retail box with everything in it except the dvi-to-vga adapter looking like they took it from a psycho chain smoking 5 year old who used it for a pacifier. Was pretty stoked about the quality everything came in and then BOOM......bottom of the box....unscratched code coupons for ALL 3 GAMES!!!!! Whooooop whoooooop!!! Great start to the weekend right there.Will post back some oc results and the usual later on but had to share that small slice of awesome sauce that Tegra sent my way.


----------



## whitie63

CPU clocked to 4.2 the cards set at stock clocks


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> CPU clocked to 4.2 the cards set at stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congratz on 3-way SLI 760!









(Edit) add ur Rig to ur Sig, plz.







(How to put your Rig in your Sig)

run Valley with Preset: Extreme HD (1920x1080)

my best Extreme HD Valley with 2-way SLI OCed is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> congratz on 3-way SLI 760!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit) add ur Rig to ur Sig, plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How to put your Rig in your Sig)
> 
> run Valley with Preset: Extreme HD (1920x1080)
> 
> my best Extreme HD Valley with 2-way SLI OCed is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK how's this look


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm just gonna leave this here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1442560/vc-asus-preparing-rog-mars-760-with-2304-cuda-cores


----------



## [CyGnus]

I think its a bit late for that dual GPU card but if it can Quad Sli (2 MARS) i guess its not all that bad, though i already sold one of my 760's i am keeping the other one until the R9 290 gets a good stock cooler like Gigabyte WF3


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> OK how's this look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice!

20% better than my best OCed HD Valley results. and with no OC.









*if u lack the time, ignore all but the three questions in BOLD below, whitie63:* (i just decided to throw it in here after i seeing Crysis 3 in ur sig's wallpaper.







)

i've noticed @1200p with 2-way SLI, there's never need for OCing GPU in older or newest DX11 games. Benchmarks, yes. for the best scores and a sweet GPU OC and a stable GPU IF ever needed in games.

but games ROCK @stock GPU on 2-way SLI @1200p!

Until recently... (yesterday)

Yesterday, Crysis 3 (saw it on ur sig's wallpaper







) didn't like my CPU OCed with my GPU @stock. (My old 4GHz LGA1366 i7-950 would BSOD every 10 to 15 min. of play.) So with CPU @stock speeds; and for sake of getting back to constant 60 FPS, i OCed my GPU. and Crysis 3 works perfect again! constant 60 FPS that is.









i still have to try Crysis 3 with BOTH GPU OCed and CPU OCed. All other games it has been flawless with GPU @stock and CPU OCed. But for now, GPU OCed and CPU @Stock in Crysis 3, totally ROCKS! I ran close to 3 hours continuously yesterday and no BSODs or CTDs, none. and the game is beautiful!









*1. wat LCDs do u have?

2. u run 5760x1080? (Hz?)

3. How's Crysis 3 on 3-way SLI 760, whitie63? (FPS?)*

PS any ppl that like Crysis 3, *a cool link* to have handy for all around *Crysis 3 diagnosing*:

Crysis 3 PC Crashes, Low FPS, Crash to Desktop, Graphic Issues, Errors and Fixes

i didn't really need it yesterday. but after i noticed it i investigated much in it. my BSOD was fixed completely after i stopped OCing my CPU and OCed my GPU- very successfully to fix Crysis 3.









it would be crazy if i don't get BSODs in Crysis 3 with BOTH CPU OCed and GPU OCed. but that may have been the case last month. for now i LUV it with just CPU @stock and GPU OCed.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 20% better than my best OCed HD Valley results. and with no OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if u lack the time, ignore all but the three questions in BOLD below, whitie63:* (i just decided to throw it in here after i seeing Crysis 3 in ur sig's wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> i've noticed @1200p with 2-way SLI, there's never need for OCing GPU in older or newest DX11 games. Benchmarks, yes. for the best scores and a sweet GPU OC and a stable GPU IF ever needed in games.
> 
> but games ROCK @stock GPU on 2-way SLI @1200p!
> 
> Until recently... (yesterday)
> 
> Crysis 3 (saw it on ur sig's wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) doesn't like my CPU OCed with my GPU @stock. (My old 4GHz LGA1366 i7-950 would BSOD every 10 to 15 min. of play.) So with CPU @stock speeds; and for sake of getting back to constant 60 FPS, i OCed my GPU. and Crysis 3 works perfect again! constant 60 FPS that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have to try Crysis 3 with BOTH GPU OCed and CPU OCed. All other games it has been flawless with GPU @stock and CPU OCed. But for now, GPU OCed and CPU @Stock in Crysis 3, totally ROCKS! I ran close to 3 hours continuously yesterday and no BSODs or CTDs, none. and the game is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. wat LCDs do u have?
> 
> 2. u run 5760x1080? (Hz?)
> 
> 3. How's Crysis 3 on 3-way SLI 760, whitie63? (FPS?)*
> 
> PS any ppl that like Crysis 3, *a cool link* to have handy for all around *Crysis 3 diagnosing*:
> 
> Crysis 3 PC Crashes, Low FPS, Crash to Desktop, Graphic Issues, Errors and Fixes
> 
> i didn't really need it yesterday. but after i noticed it i investigated much in it. my BSOD was fixed completely after i stopped OCing my CPU and OCed my GPU- very successfully to fix Crysis 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be crazy if i don't get BSODs in Crysis 3 with BOTH CPU OCed and GPU OCed. but that may have been the case last month. for now i LUV it with just CPU @stock and GPU OCed.


sadly I have only up graded my pc in the last few weeks I still need new monitors at this time i only have one that will do 1080p







Crysis 3 on 3-way SLI 760 is unquestionably assume !!







and no I run 3840 x 1024







"wat LCDs do u have" junk,junk and junk but it,s still pretty assume and I run a 4th monitor for stats temps ect...
on a side note I just nailed Fire strike with a 13617 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1159935


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> OK how's this look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey there









TRI looks like this .......











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I think its a bit late for that dual GPU card but if it can Quad Sli (2 MARS) i guess its not all that bad, though i already sold one of my 760's i am keeping the other one until the R9 290 gets a good stock cooler like Gigabyte WF3


LoL I can imagine try to smash 1.3v for each gpu on one pcb would make it very warm ....... but knowing asus it will probably be voltage locked at 1.2v









Did this yesterday............ New case with 2x140 front rad mod all the stuff I had outside on the other case is inside now









http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=2&lv1=22&no=179



Have to redo the cpu hoses










and new mk 11 single card score with 2nd 3930k .......

Hawk 760 *[email protected]@1.32v [email protected]@[email protected] P10654*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7499586


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC your build is looking nice and brutal Score on a single 760


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRI looks like this .......


LOL I know that must be the diff in 3930K 6core and a 3820 4core that would probably help my mark 11 score to







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7503777


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive got SOME vals with 3820 post shortly


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC your build is looking nice and brutal Score on a single 760


Thanks maaate









The best bit is I have a hexy that will bench @ 5.2ghz @ 1.488v + and do 5gigs at 1.4vc P95 stable in windows

Now to RMA that hawk again and unbrick that 760 giga i flashed a 4gb bios to and it will be QUAD SLI time yeah


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> sadly I have only up graded my pc in the last few weeks I still need new monitors at this time i only have one that will do 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 on 3-way SLI 760 is unquestionably assume !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no I run 3840 x 1024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "wat LCDs do u have" junk,junk and junk but it,s still pretty assume and I run a 4th monitor for stats temps ect...
> on a side note I just nailed Fire strike with a 13617 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1159935


mb. i was looking in ur sig at:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















that's exactly the caliber of set-up i'm planning in less than a year.







it's gotten so affordable recently it's sik!









and yeah a fire strike score like that, with just 3x$299 invested (compared to prices just three years ago) is a dream come true.
congratz!









oh and now i see in ur sig, the LCDs. i'll have to check out the case u have later. LUV ur choice in PSUs. ur very wise.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best bit is I have a hexy that will bench @ 5.2ghz @ 1.488v + and do 5gigs at 1.4vc P95 stable in windows
> 
> Now to RMA that hawk again and unbrick that 760 giga i flashed a 4gb bios to and it will be QUAD SLI time yeah


O.O
Wow you are truely a madman.....


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> mb. i was looking in ur sig at:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly the caliber of set-up i'm planning in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's gotten so affordable recently it's sik!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah a fire strike score like that, with just 3x$299 invested (compared to prices just three years ago) is a dream come true.
> congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and now i see in ur sig, the LCDs. i'll have to check out the case u have later. LUV ur choice in PSUs. ur very wise.


Thank you and the case is only temp I'm going 900D in a few months my IN WIN is getting crowed









I did a little playing came up with this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRI looks like this .......


Mad Man I'm working on it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> O.O
> Wow you are truely a madman.....


I swapped my Giga 680 SOC for that case and mods









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Thank you and the case is only temp I'm going 900D in a few months my IN WIN is getting crowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little playing came up with this
> 
> 
> Mad Man I'm working on it


So much more room man









Put the w/block upside down so I didn't have to modify hoses....











Changed 2 fans around as well and added one to the case on the back of the cpu
And the Hawk that I thought was borked ............ ISNT .......... Hooray for me


----------



## whitie63

well this is it for tonight going to clock it back to game mode but be for i do Madman i'm getting closer











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7504964


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> well this is it for tonight going to clock it back to game mode but be for i do Madman i'm getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7504964


Holy crap that is an impressive benchmark for these cards! I have the stock EVGA 760's in SLI. I hope that I can turn these things up fairly decent once I water cool them.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> well this is it for tonight going to clock it back to game mode but be for i do Madman i'm getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7504964
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Holy crap that is an impressive benchmark for these cards! I have the stock EVGA 760's in SLI. I hope that I can turn these things up fairly decent once I water cool them.
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420856 *P20674 TRI 760 / 3820*

and

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085731 *14021 TRI 760 / 3820*

Keep trying


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Holy crap that is an impressive benchmark for these cards! I have the stock EVGA 760's in SLI. I hope that I can turn these things up fairly decent once I water cool them.


Water cooling brought mine to life it was like night and day. blocks can be hard to find
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420856 *P20674 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085731 *14021 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> Keep trying


Dam I'm close on both


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Water cooling brought mine to life it was like night and day. blocks can be hard to find
> Dam I'm close on both


I already have gpu and cpu blocks. Just waiting until I can afford everything else.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420856 *P20674 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085731 *14021 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> Keep trying


That's insane dude!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7420856 *P20674 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085731 *14021 TRI 760 / 3820*
> 
> Keep trying


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> That's insane dude!!


Heres the same ones done with hexcore



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7227544



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051554


----------



## melodystyle2003

Love to read such efforts


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Love to read such efforts


Luv creating da efforts


----------



## kredes

Srsly, what is wrong with my card...

i can barely set my core clock +110, no memory or anything, it's still unstable... 115+ power, and +12mV tho it's locked @ 1.2000

it's a MSI TF OC gaming (gtx 760 ofc)...

is there really no way to overclock this card properly? :S i see a lot of u guys with great or decent overclocks, mine will barely OC...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Srsly, what is wrong with my card...
> 
> i can barely set my core clock +110, no memory or anything, it's still unstable... 115+ power, and +12mV tho it's locked @ 1.2000
> 
> it's a MSI TF OC gaming (gtx 760 ofc)...
> 
> is there really no way to overclock this card properly? :S i see a lot of u guys with great or decent overclocks, mine will barely OC...


Well in oc nothing is guaranteed. For sure should run at its specification speeds. More than that its a lottery. Usually most of the gtx760 can run @ 1215 core-1700mem Mhz for 24/7.
I think you always have the right to return the card between 15-30days from purchase date for performance issues.


----------



## kredes

well, when you say 1215.. is that the real or the clock you set yourself? like the clock i manuel put into afterburner.

im trying a OC of 1130mhz (1280mhz real) and testing the memory clock right now.

I've put my +12mV and +145 power


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Srsly, what is wrong with my card...
> 
> i can barely set my core clock +110, no memory or anything, it's still unstable... 115+ power, and +12mV tho it's locked @ 1.2000
> 
> it's a MSI TF OC gaming (gtx 760 ofc)...
> 
> is there really no way to overclock this card properly? :S i see a lot of u guys with great or decent overclocks, mine will barely OC...


I OC by +105 and I find my core clock at 1336MHz because of the geforce experience,just use GPU-z and open the sensors tab while gaming and you'll find your card @1300+ probably


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I OC by +105 and I find my core clock at 1336MHz because of the geforce experience,just use GPU-z and open the sensors tab while gaming and you'll find your card @1300+ probably


What do you exactly mean, by you using geforce experience??

i find it really confusing what your REAL mhz is, since i set it manuel to 1130, which boost to 1280 but Valley says 1345mhz in the top right corner...

Testing my memory at the moment.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> What do you exactly mean, by you using geforce experience??
> 
> i find it really confusing what your REAL mhz is, since i set it manuel to 1130, which boost to 1280 but Valley says 1345mhz in the top right corner...
> 
> Testing my memory at the moment.


GeForce experience is one of nVidia's new features that came with the 700 series cards and it automatically OCes your card depending on the power target and temp you set,if you wanna know what your real clock is just open valley or heaven in windowed mode then open GPU-Z and choose the sensors tab and it'll tell you the real clock oh and forget about what valley says cause it's usually horribly wrong


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> GeForce experience is one of nVidia's new features that came with the 700 series cards and it automatically OCes your card depending on the power target and temp you set,if you wanna know what your real clock is just open valley or heaven in windowed mode then open GPU-Z and choose the sensors tab and it'll tell you the real clock oh and forget about what valley says cause it's usually horribly wrong


Well, i know what geforce experience is, but never heard about the overclocking...

Why is there no overclocking settings?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Well, i know what geforce experience is, but never heard about the overclocking...
> 
> Why is there no overclocking settings?


Have u read the following, kredes?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> *OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760*
> 
> The first you have to do is to download *Furmark 1.11.0*.
> After installing it, run a 400 x 300 window ( i found out that this size and anti-aliasing settings are closest to real max stress gpu have to deal in gaming) with 8MSAA and check what your GPU can boost in stock clocks. Use the GPU-Z to monitor the realtime max boost clocks (in my case, boost 2.0 is 1215-1137=78Mhz (6*13Mhz)).
> 
> 
> Now with the help of *MSI Afterburner* (latest beta suggested) or *EVGA precision* tools you can overclock the core or the memories.
> In order to find your GPU's max OC potentials, set fan speed to its max, and perform 5' furmark burn-in tests for each step of core or memory overclock you have applied.
> E.g.
> *S*et core Voltage to +12mV (max voltage our GPU can get).
> *S*et power limit to 110-115% (so the temp limit will be over 85-90°C).
> *S*et Core clock +13Mhz and memory clock leave it at its stock clocks.
> *P*erform this +13Mhz core clock steps until GPU can not pass a 5' furmark burn-in test. Set core clock back to the last stable +13Mhz step you have applied.
> *O*verclock the memory clock with steps of +50Mhz.
> *D*o this for as long times needed until furmark burn-in test can not be completed.
> *S*et Memory clocks to latest furmark passed clocks.
> 
> *N*ow run a unigine valley or heaven benchmark for two times in benchmark mode, repeat the second benchmark loop immediately after first finishes.
> *IF* your GPU can finish these unigine bench tests, congratulations you have found the MAX stable oc of your gpu! If not set core clock frequency one step back (-13Mhz) and try again. *R*epeat this step until you can pass the benchmark twice without problem.
> *Y*ou may now set fan speed accordingly if you like.
> 
> OFC i am not responsible if something goes wrong with your GPU, your PC, your life or anything else


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> What do you exactly mean, by you using geforce experience??
> .


AFIK GeForce experience just alerts you when new drivers are available and can alter the graphics settings of your installed games so that they are optimum for your video card. I have found that recently it has been picking settings way too conservatively for my two MSI gtx 760s. To my knowledge, it does not have any utility to facilitate overclocking.

For altering the cards clock settings, you are probably need something like MSI Afterburner or the EVGA equivalent (called Precision). I use the MSI software even on my x51 (with EVGA card) because I like the UI a little better.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Well, i know what geforce experience is, but never heard about the overclocking...
> 
> Why is there no overclocking settings?


You can set them in whatever OC utility you prefer to use by sitting power limit and temp target and it'll OC itself


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> well, when you say 1215.. is that the real or the clock you set yourself? like the clock i manuel put into afterburner.
> 
> im trying a OC of 1130mhz (1280mhz real) and testing the memory clock right now.
> 
> I've put my +12mV and +145 power


Try to OC it without adding the extra +12mV, may sound crazy, but at least my card is actually more stable without the extra voltage, and it OCs better. I have only set powertarget to 105, and nothing else. With the extra voltage my card crashed everytime it boosted even near 1200 MHz, but without extra voltage it runs smoothly with the boost of 1256.7


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Srsly, what is wrong with my card...
> 
> i can barely set my core clock +110, no memory or anything, it's still unstable... 115+ power, and +12mV tho it's locked @ 1.2000
> 
> it's a MSI TF OC gaming (gtx 760 ofc)...
> 
> is there really no way to overclock this card properly? :S i see a lot of u guys with great or decent overclocks, mine will barely OC...


With 1.2v there is only so much you can dial in . The best I got from a 1.2v card was about 1267 - 1280mhz sometimes 1293mhz and that's all I wrote


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Try to OC it without adding the extra +12mV, may sound crazy, but at least my card is actually more stable without the extra voltage, and it OCs better. I have only set powertarget to 105, and nothing else. With the extra voltage my card crashed everytime it boosted even near 1200 MHz, but without extra voltage it runs smoothly with the boost of 1256.7


That doesn't sound right.....hmm.....after you increased the voltage did you try to increase the OC or did you leave as it is?for example let's say you increased core clock by 100MHz before increasing voltage,did you try to OC it more after the overvolting?if so that explains why cause you should leave it at +100MHz (or whatever you increasement you did in the first place)and you'll find the actual core clock itself higher








Hope I explained my point clearly


----------



## sssu1

Hi,

I am having problems with my new GTX 760. Basically i just get a blue screen after the windows logo when i boot my computer, everything works fine with my older GTX 470 though.

Also with my ne build i cannot get my displays to work with DVI cable, only with VGA with adapters.
Any help?

Drivers are 331.65,
Core i5-4670K, ASUS Z87-C, Corsair CX600 (600W)


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am having problems with my new GTX 760. Basically i just get a blue screen after the windows logo when i boot my computer, everything works fine with my older GTX 470 though.
> 
> Also with my ne build i cannot get my displays to work with DVI cable, only with VGA with adapters.
> Any help?
> 
> Drivers are 331.65,
> Core i5-4670K, ASUS Z87-C, Corsair CX600 (600W)


wat make and model vid card?


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat make and model vid card?


Oops sorry, EVGA ACX


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Oops sorry, EVGA ACX


did u completely uninstall ur vid card drivers before u put in the 760?


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u completely uninstall ur vid card drivers before u put in the 760?


Yes, i installed it on fresh Windows install.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Yes, i installed it on fresh Windows install.


but when ur 470 was working, and before u removed it from ur pc and put in the new 760; did u go to control panel/program and features and uninstall the nVidia drivers?


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> but when ur 470 was working, and before u removed it from ur pc and put in the new 760; did u go to control panel/program and features and uninstall the nVidia drivers?


Yes i have uninstalled all nVidia drivers trough control panel, and cleaned them with driver sweeper. Everything works with 331.65 drivers when i am using GTX 470 with the new build.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Yes i have uninstalled all nVidia drivers trough control panel, and cleaned them with driver sweeper. Everything works with 331.65 drivers when i am using GTX 470 with the new build.


k

A. before physically installing the new 760, and with the 470 still in, uninstall the nVidia drivers.

B. Then shut down.
(don't worry about running drive sweeper.)

C. then put in the 760.

D. Start PC and cancel any drivers that windows attempts to install for the 760.

E. run the 331.65 setup; select custom installation; select "do a clean install".


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@sssu1 can you test the GOU in another system?it may help a little


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That doesn't sound right.....hmm.....after you increased the voltage did you try to increase the OC or did you leave as it is?for example let's say you increased core clock by 100MHz before increasing voltage,did you try to OC it more after the overvolting?if so that explains why cause you should leave it at +100MHz (or whatever you increasement you did in the first place)and you'll find the actual core clock itself higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I explained my point clearly


I didn't increase the OC, I explained it at my previous post some time ago. I wondered why it kept crashing, 'cause I first added 120MHz with no overvolts, It went through FurMark for few hours nice and smoothly. Also tested it with EVGA OC Scanner (GPU Burner) for an hour and then again with FurMark for twenty minutes. Then I did some benchmarking with valley, heaven and 3d mark. After that I added the extra voltage, and after only few minutes of FurMark, it crashed. And the most strange part is, that it boosted in the same reading than before overvoltages. Might be that I've done something wrong. I use OC Guru II to overclock, 'cause I think that's the easiest one to understand. Now card is at "minimum" -setting (=0.900V) and it still runs the same clocks as it did with 1.2V nice and smoothly, so I think there's some possibility that it could OC even more


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> k
> 
> A. before physically installing the new 760, and with the 470 still in, uninstall the nVidia drivers.
> 
> B. Then shut down.
> (don't worry about running drive sweeper.)
> 
> C. then put in the 760.
> 
> D. Start PC and cancel any drivers that windows attempts to install for the 760.
> 
> E. run the 331.65 setup; select custom installation; select "do a clean install".


I already done this, as:
1. Unistall all nVidia drivers
2. Shut down
3. Put in the 760
4. Start without connecting to internet
5. Install 331.65, clean install
6. Restart
And then i get bluescreen right after windows logo. Although putting the 470, everything works just fine again.


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @sssu1 can you test the GOU in another system?it may help a little


I have not yet tried that, but i'll try it as soon as i can. I am currently suspecting a faulty card.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I didn't increase the OC, I explained it at my previous post some time ago. I wondered why it kept crashing, 'cause I first added 120MHz with no overvolts, It went through FurMark for few hours nice and smoothly. Also tested it with EVGA OC Scanner (GPU Burner) for an hour and then again with FurMark for twenty minutes. Then I did some benchmarking with valley, heaven and 3d mark. After that I added the extra voltage, and after only few minutes of FurMark, it crashed. And the most strange part is, that it boosted in the same reading than before overvoltages. Might be that I've done something wrong. I use OC Guru II to overclock, 'cause I think that's the easiest one to understand. Now card is at "minimum" -setting (=0.900V) and it still runs the same clocks as it did with 1.2V nice and smoothly, so I think there's some possibility that it could OC even more


Interesting,maybe because OC guru II isn't compatible(?)cause it's supposed to be for Gigabyte cards but I don't think that's it,do you have any other OC utilities on the PC?if so you should pick one,anyway try again with another OC utility if all fails but make sure you completely removed the first one,I'd recommend MSI AB or Presecion X from EVGA or even gpu tweak from asus since you have an asus card


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> I already done this, as:
> 1. Unistall all nVidia drivers
> 2. Shut down
> 3. Put in the 760
> 4. Start without connecting to internet
> 5. Install 331.65, clean install
> 6. Restart
> And then i get bluescreen right after windows logo. Although putting the 470, everything works just fine again.


-go to Windows/Minidump and see if u have a .dmp file(s).
-if there are, zip them up.
-upload it (them) to MediaFire dot com.
-PM me the MediaFire link.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> I have not yet tried that, but i'll try it as soon as i can. I am currently suspecting a faulty card.


I'm suspecting that too







,anyway if it is faulty then don't worry EVGA is the best and they'll replace them


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'm suspecting that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,anyway if it is faulty then don't worry EVGA is the best and they'll replace them


Yea i hope so, and how would replacing i work, because i live in Finland.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> -go to Windows/Minidump and see if u have a .dmp file(s).
> -if there are, zip them up.
> -upload it (them) to MediaFire dot com.
> -PM me the MediaFire link.


Sent.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Yea i hope so, and how would replacing i work, because i live in Finland.
> Sent.


k give me 5.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Interesting,maybe because OC guru II isn't compatible(?)cause it's supposed to be for Gigabyte cards but I don't think that's it,do you have any other OC utilities on the PC?if so you should pick one,anyway try again with another OC utility if all fails but make sure you completely removed the first one,I'd recommend MSI AB or Presecion X from EVGA or even gpu tweak from asus since you have an asus card


Ok and now I had to test it again, with the same +143 for GPU and 700 for mem (no overvolts or increased powertarget) that I had tested to be stable, today it boosted to 1267 MHz, and before it boosted with these actual same settings to 1256.7 MHz... This card seems to be having his own life, boosting where ever it wants and when it wants... sigh. Maybe I'll try that GPU Tweak, if this is some sort of compatibility problem. And I have installed fresh and new Windows few days ago 'cause my SSD came, so there is not even a slightest piece of any other OC utility, 'cause OC Guru is the only one I have installed. But maybe I'll fight with this more tomorrow, It's again over midnight in Finland and I should probably be able to stay awake at my lessons tomorrow


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Ok and now I had to test it again, with the same +143 for GPU and 700 for mem (no overvolts or increased powertarget) that I had tested to be stable, today it boosted to 1267 MHz, and before it boosted with these actual same settings to 1256.7 MHz... This card seems to be having his own life, boosting where ever it wants and when it wants... sigh. Maybe I'll try that GPU Tweak, if this is some sort of compatibility problem. And I have installed fresh and new Windows few days ago 'cause my SSD came, so there is not even a slightest piece of any other OC utility, 'cause OC Guru is the only one I have installed. But maybe I'll fight with this more tomorrow, It's again over midnight in Finland and I should probably be able to stay awake at my lessons tomorrow


LOOOL "it has it's own life",anyway that's kinda weird that it boosts like that,did you change power or/and temp targets?,and maybe OC guru is just missin with ya lol,so try when you have time
Damn it's over midnight here too lol and I have an exam 8AM tomorrow and I haven't even started studying and well we all know how this is gonna end lol


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> Yea i hope so, and how would replacing i work, because i live in Finland.
> Sent.


two of the five were 0 KB.

the three that had info were identical, "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".

the 1st GID i read was, (but don't attempt the reg fix yet; it is not appropriate yet):
Troubleshooting 0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR.

Instead of reading the URL ^^, note in that URL towards bottom were it says:

Other ideas for troubleshooting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Disable any overclocking on the system or graphics processor
Ensure that your power supply is sufficient to handle the motherboard, processors, video card, and all other devices
Ensure that all power connections are firmly in place on the motherboard and video card (some video cards require additional power and have specific ports that need to receive direct power from the power supply)
Verify that the video card is fully inserted and secured
Verify that no other wires or materials are laying on the video card
Verify that the system and video card are adequately cooled, overheating graphics cards can cause serious hangs/crashes.
Verify that DirectX and OpenGL are up to date and any graphics intensive applications (such as games) are fully patched
SOURCE



Basically wat sticks out at 1st, we have confirmed ur doing everything right by uninstalling the video driver before putting in the new card. Let's try a little bit older driver. Maybe try version 327.23 instead.

But also confirm the other steps listed^^. Start by posting your Rig in your Sig, sssu1.

i'm sure all steps listed ^^ are covered. but all ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR". Because ur 470 doesn't time-out (TDR), i doubt that using the registry to fix it is a 1st thing to try. but is not to be ruled out. Especially if ur a Registry wizard. If ur not skip it for the time being.

Better yet is putting ur new 760 in another PC, even though u proved this PC is fine with the 470; and see if BSODs occur on the other PC, too. That would almost prove beyond a doubt that the card was bad.

well, that's wat i got so far, sssu1. (All of ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".) it's a start. think positively.







Maybe someone with the same prob before will jump in here with a solution.









Edit: let me know if BSOD occurs with 327.23 or other versions too.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> two of the five were 0 KB.
> 
> the three that had info were identical, "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".
> 
> the 1st GID i read was, (but don't attempt the reg fix yet; it is not apropriate yet): Troubleshooting 0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR.
> 
> Instead of reading the URL ^^, note in that URL towards bottom were it says:
> 
> Other ideas for troubleshooting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Disable any overclocking on the system or graphics processor
> Ensure that your power supply is sufficient to handle the motherboard, processors, video card, and all other devices
> Ensure that all power connections are firmly in place on the motherboard and video card (some video cards require additional power and have specific ports that need to receive direct power from the power supply)
> Verify that the video card is fully inserted and secured
> Verify that no other wires or materials are laying on the video card
> Verify that the system and video card are adequately cooled, overheating graphics cards can cause serious hangs/crashes.
> Verify that DirectX and OpenGL are up to date and any graphics intensive applications (such as games) are fully patched
> 
> 
> 
> Basically wat sticks out at 1st, we have confirmed ur doing everything right by uninstalling the video driver before putting in the new card. Let's try a little bit older driver. Maybe try version 327.23 instead.
> 
> But also confirm the other steps listed^^. Start by posting your Rig in your Sig, sssu1.
> 
> i'm sure all steps listed ^^ are covered. but all ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR". Because ur 470 doesn't time-out (TDR), i doubt that using the registry to fix it is a 1st thing to try. but is not to be ruled ot. Especially if ur a Registry wizard. If ur not skip it for the time being.
> 
> Better yet is putting ur new 760 in another PC, even though u proved this PC is fine with the 470; and see if BSODs occur on the other PC, too. That would almost prove beyond a doubt that the card was bad.
> 
> well, that's wat i got so far, sssu1. (All of ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".) it's a start. think positively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with the same prob before will jump in here with a solution.


I don't what we'll do with out you man,great job







+rep


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> LOOOL "it has it's own life",anyway that's kinda weird that it boosts like that,did you change power or/and temp targets?,and maybe OC guru is just missin with ya lol,so try when you have time
> Damn it's over midnight here too lol and I have an exam 8AM tomorrow and I haven't even started studying and well we all know how this is gonna end lol


Sounds pretty familiar... But well, tomorrow I'll find some time to see where the problem is, and try that GPU Tweak, run some tests and benchmarks. Even thought tomorrow I should start studying about first and second world war, but I think it's much more interesting to have an electrical war with my card and see if mankind is able to win the war against machine! Then I can write my essay about it at Tuesdays history test..


----------



## sssu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> two of the five were 0 KB.
> 
> the three that had info were identical, "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".
> 
> the 1st GID i read was, (but don't attempt the reg fix yet; it is not apropriate yet): Troubleshooting 0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR.
> 
> Instead of reading the URL ^^, note in that URL towards bottom were it says:
> 
> Other ideas for troubleshooting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Disable any overclocking on the system or graphics processor
> Ensure that your power supply is sufficient to handle the motherboard, processors, video card, and all other devices
> Ensure that all power connections are firmly in place on the motherboard and video card (some video cards require additional power and have specific ports that need to receive direct power from the power supply)
> Verify that the video card is fully inserted and secured
> Verify that no other wires or materials are laying on the video card
> Verify that the system and video card are adequately cooled, overheating graphics cards can cause serious hangs/crashes.
> Verify that DirectX and OpenGL are up to date and any graphics intensive applications (such as games) are fully patched
> 
> 
> 
> Basically wat sticks out at 1st, we have confirmed ur doing everything right by uninstalling the video driver before putting in the new card. Let's try a little bit older driver. Maybe try version 327.23 instead.
> 
> But also confirm the other steps listed^^. Start by posting your Rig in your Sig, sssu1.
> 
> i'm sure all steps listed ^^ are covered. but all ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR". Because ur 470 doesn't time-out (TDR), i doubt that using the registry to fix it is a 1st thing to try. but is not to be ruled out. Especially if ur a Registry wizard. If ur not skip it for the time being.
> 
> Better yet is putting ur new 760 in another PC, even though u proved this PC is fine with the 470; and see if BSODs occur on the other PC, too. That would almost prove beyond a doubt that the card was bad.
> 
> well, that's wat i got so far, sssu1. (All of ur BSODs are: "0x116 VIDEO_TDR_ERROR".) it's a start. think positively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with the same prob before will jump in here with a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: let me know if BSOD occurs with 327.23 or other versions too.


I'll start working with this. Thanks a ton, you are a miracle man!^^


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Sounds pretty familiar... But well, tomorrow I'll find some time to see where the problem is, and try that GPU Tweak, run some tests and benchmarks. Even thought tomorrow I should start studying about first and second world war, but I think it's much more interesting to have an electrical war with my card and see if mankind is able to win the war against machine! Then I can write my essay about it at Tuesdays history test..


I can imagine teh A+







the same A+ I'll get tomorrow lol


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sssu1*
> 
> I'll start working with this. Thanks a ton, you are a miracle man!^^


np

one of ur identical Minidumps for reference, sssu1: (if u need it to read all, note there's a Horizontal scroll bar at bottom.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [H:\D My Documents\Minidump Backups\sssu1 (OCN)\Minidump\111813-26800-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*D:\Debug\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e62000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`030a56d0
Debug session time: Sun Nov 17 23:39:11.264 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.482
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa800c482010, fffff8800f561034, 0, 2}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+153034 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800c482010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800f561034, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+153034
fffff880`0f561034 803dee1a730000  cmp     byte ptr [nvlddmkm+0x884b29 (fffff880`0fc92b29)],0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`044aa888 fffff880`100a2140 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`0c482010 fffff880`0f561034 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`044aa890 fffff880`100a1e4a : fffff880`0f561034 fffffa80`0c482010 fffffa80`0bb41660 fffffa80`0babf410 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`044aa8d0 fffff880`10148f13 : fffffa80`0c482010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bb41660 fffffa80`0babf410 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x1a2
fffff880`044aa900 fffff880`10172cf1 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`000006a4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x40b
fffff880`044aa9e0 fffff880`10171437 : 00000000`00000102 00000000`00000000 00000000`000006a4 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x71
fffff880`044aaa10 fffff880`101442d2 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`0babf410 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1fb
fffff880`044aaab0 fffff880`10170ff6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bb41660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0babf410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x1da
fffff880`044aabc0 fffff800`03175bae : 00000000`0546221b fffffa80`0bab5060 fffffa80`06671890 fffffa80`0bab5060 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xba
fffff880`044aac00 fffff800`02ec88c6 : fffff800`03052e80 fffffa80`0bab5060 fffff800`03060cc0 00000000`ffffffff : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`044aac40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+153034
fffff880`0f561034 803dee1a730000  cmp     byte ptr [nvlddmkm+0x884b29 (fffff880`0fc92b29)],0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+153034

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  52676afe

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------





i know u must know how to put a rig n a sig, but if u have an occasional bf like i do a lot







...

"How to put your Rig in your Sig".

GL


----------



## Thingol

What are the reviews for the 760 with BF4? For me in gaming mode I'm getting 60-65 fps with all but two settings on ultra. Very impressed so far, it's so smooth.....


----------



## motokill36

I have to run med setting 58 to 78 fps with 1440p tho looks great


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I have to run med setting 58 to 78 fps with 1440p tho looks great


I'm surprized that it can actually do that lol,but like Bee Dee 3 Dee said it's a hellava a card for the money


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I have to run med setting 58 to 78 fps with 1440p tho looks great


try FXAA and see if u can get the same FPS but with High settings. With FXAA and 2-way SLI, Ultra settings on BF4 even @1440 should be possible. see HERE.







*with a single 760, High settings should be np with FXAA in BF4.*

with 2-way SLI 760, i've tried FXAA on all the latest DX11 but for BF4 and BioShock Infinite. And FXAA is awesome the way it allows u to run Highest all around settings and achieve high FPS too. GO SLI eventually! u won't regret it. (after all... Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan? Yes!







)


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

I've been trying to figure out why my card boosts so randomly even if the settings are all the same, and crashes with extra voltages even if it boosts to the same reading it does before overvolts. So yesterday I got a tip (thx ABD EL HAMEED) that I could try to OC it with Asus GPU Tweak in case it is a compatibility problem with OC Guru II. So I removed my OC Guru properly and then installed GPU Tweak. Today that program has only been giving grey hairs for me. First of all I didn't know how to use it, and by accident my card boosted in 1358 and of course crashed immediately







Now that I've learned to use that offset thingy, It still boosts much higher than with OC Guru, even at the same settings... weird... Now I also tried to do OCing "properly" (before I didn't use overvolts at all) First I add MHz to core, test it stable and then add the extra voltages, test stable and then Valley. But as you can guess, the extra voltage thing makes me crazy 'cause my card doesn't seem to wanting any more volts, the lower the better...

First of all here are my top scores I reached with OC Guru, no overvolts used, only powertarget increased to 105% (if I remember correctly I added 143MHz to core and non to mem, boosted in 1254.7):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then today, first I tried it with default settings, only added the extra voltages(Boost 1149.7):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then with Offset of 140 (was unstable) (Boost: 1293.4):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then offset in 130, same boost but it wasn't unstable, which is perfectly beyond my understanding (Boost: 1293.4):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But because of my Valley point dropped, I was considering that maybe it still was unstable, OC Scanner just didn't get any artifacts, so did few more with smaller offsets:
(Boost:1267.3)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







(Boost: 1280.3)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And the scores just kept dropping... It was almost hundred points beyond my best result when it boosted to 1254.7, which was the boost for best scores with OC Guru II. All offsets (with Valley results next to them) "tested stable" with half an hour of EVGA OC Scanners GPU Burner. Sorry if this wasn't presentated clearly, but I'm just willing to know what is wrong with this card? It just seems to be saying: "Screw you and your stupid overvolts, I don't want them, and I'll boost where ever I want to!" So I still think it's more stable without overvolts even if it sounds crazy









edit: pictures seem a little blurry, so I added boost readings.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I've been trying to figure out why my card boosts so randomly even if the settings are all the same, and crashes with extra voltages even if it boosts to the same reading it does before overvolts. So yesterday I got a tip (thx ABD EL HAMEED) that I could try to OC it with Asus GPU Tweak in case it is a compatibility problem with OC Guru II. So I removed my OC Guru properly and then installed GPU Tweak. Today that program has only been giving grey hairs for me. First of all I didn't know how to use it, and by accident my card boosted in 1358 and of course crashed immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've learned to use that offset thingy, It still boosts much higher than with OC Guru, even at the same settings... weird... Now I also tried to do OCing "properly" (before I didn't use overvolts at all) First I add MHz to core, test it stable and then add the extra voltages, test stable and then Valley. But as you can guess, the extra voltage thing makes me crazy 'cause my card doesn't seem to wanting any more volts, the lower the better...
> 
> First of all here are my top scores I reached with OC Guru, no overvolts used, only powertarget increased to 105% (if I remember correctly I added 143MHz to core and non to mem, boosted in 1254.7):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, first I tried it with default settings, only added the extra voltages(Boost 1149.7):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with Offset of 140 (was unstable) (Boost: 1293.4):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then offset in 130, same boost but it wasn't unstable, which is perfectly beyond my understanding (Boost: 1293.4):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But because of my Valley point dropped, I was considering that maybe it still was unstable, OC Scanner just didn't get any artifacts, so did few more with smaller offsets:
> (Boost:1267.3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Boost: 1280.3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the scores just kept dropping... It was almost hundred points beyond my best result when it boosted to 1254.7, which was the boost for best scores with OC Guru II. All offsets (with Valley results next to them) "tested stable" with half an hour of EVGA OC Scanners GPU Burner. Sorry if this wasn't presentated clearly, but I'm just willing to know what is wrong with this card? It just seems to be saying: "Screw you and your stupid overvolts, I don't want them, and I'll boost where ever I want to!" So I still think it's more stable without overvolts even if it sounds crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pictures seem a little blurry, so I added boost readings.


OK let me think......


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I've been trying to figure out why my card boosts so randomly even if the settings are all the same, and crashes with extra voltages even if it boosts to the same reading it does before overvolts. So yesterday I got a tip (thx ABD EL HAMEED) that I could try to OC it with Asus GPU Tweak in case it is a compatibility problem with OC Guru II. So I removed my OC Guru properly and then installed GPU Tweak. Today that program has only been giving grey hairs for me. First of all I didn't know how to use it, and by accident my card boosted in 1358 and of course crashed immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've learned to use that offset thingy, It still boosts much higher than with OC Guru, even at the same settings... weird... Now I also tried to do OCing "properly" (before I didn't use overvolts at all) First I add MHz to core, test it stable and then add the extra voltages, test stable and then Valley. But as you can guess, the extra voltage thing makes me crazy 'cause my card doesn't seem to wanting any more volts, the lower the better...
> 
> First of all here are my top scores I reached with OC Guru, no overvolts used, only powertarget increased to 105% (if I remember correctly I added 143MHz to core and non to mem, boosted in 1254.7):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, first I tried it with default settings, only added the extra voltages(Boost 1149.7):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with Offset of 140 (was unstable) (Boost: 1293.4):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then offset in 130, same boost but it wasn't unstable, which is perfectly beyond my understanding (Boost: 1293.4):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But because of my Valley point dropped, I was considering that maybe it still was unstable, OC Scanner just didn't get any artifacts, so did few more with smaller offsets:
> (Boost:1267.3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Boost: 1280.3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the scores just kept dropping... It was almost hundred points beyond my best result when it boosted to 1254.7, which was the boost for best scores with OC Guru II. All offsets (with Valley results next to them) "tested stable" with half an hour of EVGA OC Scanners GPU Burner. Sorry if this wasn't presentated clearly, but I'm just willing to know what is wrong with this card? It just seems to be saying: "Screw you and your stupid overvolts, I don't want them, and I'll boost where ever I want to!" So I still think it's more stable without overvolts even if it sounds crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pictures seem a little blurry, so I added boost readings.


ur Valley scores are not dropping significantly. so many things can effect the scores that they can't be listed. the differences ur seeing can practically occur with the same GPU speeds.

Take note of anything running. Try and always run Valley with nothing else running. Learning to Optimize ur OS for games and Benchmarks can take a long to to learn.

have u attempted finding Max Memory speeds with GPU @stock speeds, XxCryptOrchidxX?

if yes. have u combined Max Memory speeds with Max GPU speeds?
(But determine them separately before attempting to combine them.)

Memory speeds dramatically effect Valley scores.

GL


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> ur Valley scores are not dropping significantly. so many things can effect the scores that they can't be listed. the differences ur seeing can practically occur with the same GPU speeds.
> 
> Take note of anything running. Try and always run Valley with nothing else running. Learning to Optimize ur OS for games and Benchmarks can take a long to to learn.
> 
> have u attempted finding Max Memory speeds with GPU @stock speeds, XxCryptOrchidxX?
> 
> if yes. have u combined Max Memory speeds with Max GPU speeds?
> (But determine them separately before attempting to combine them.)
> 
> Memory speeds dramatically effect Valley scores.
> 
> GL


That's the problem,the thing doesn't have a maximum core clock,one minute it OCes to 1293 and the other it can do 1280,like she said it boosts on it's own plus when she adds extra voltage it crashes which is even weirder cause I know it ain't temps that's causing that since she lives in the arctic circle lol,could it be a faulty card?I don't think so,to me it seems like there's something causing some sort of conflicts like maybe another hidden OC utility (?),XxCryptOrchidxX if you happen to have another nVidia card could you test it in your system?or test your current card in another system?I think that'll help a little


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's the problem,the thing doesn't have a maximum core clock,one minute it OCes to 1293 and the other it can do 1280,like she said it boosts on it's own plus when she adds extra voltage it crashes which is even weirder cause I know it ain't temps that's causing that since she lives in the arctic circle lol,could it be a faulty card?I don't think so,to me it seems like there's something causing some sort of conflicts like maybe another hidden OC utility (?),XxCryptOrchidxX if you happen to have another nVidia card could you test it in your system?or test your current card in another system?I think that'll help a little


Yes checking for Multiple OC utilities is a must. get rid of them. i like only running AB.









But wat if it is something else?

And, well, like i inferred ("too many possibilities to be listed") and u just described, ABD EL HAMEED... maybe XxCryptOrchidxX's PC has a _Gremlin_.









_DEATH TO THE PC GREMLIN!_









so if the problem is: *the PC has a Gremlin...*

...attempting to list things that could help, is the next step, right?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



for a refresher course, i was just reading: Rock Stable: How to Get Your PC in Tiptop Condition.

And as a result, one thing on the 2nd page stood out:
Quote:


> ...run a good malware scanner....


it could help to discover the _Gremlin_. Its definitely a good start. Once it is ruled out, cool. time to move on, right?









I luv *Comodo App* because nothing runs in the background. (Doesn't ever run in real time or even have the option to. It's just a scanner. It's designed to catch things like little _Gremlins_ that already exist.) But ppl need to uninstall or totally disable any existing Anti-Malware. And that could help overall if existing Anti-Malware runs in the background. (i wonder wat XxCryptOrchidxX is using?))

*Downloading Comodo*

XxCryptOrchidxX could just Run the Smart Scan.
(and when done running Smart Scan it will even by default ask if u want to re-boot and run in a Pre-Boot environment. and that is a very absolute, YES!)

Cookies alone that CCleaner doesn't remove or more stuff hiding that Comodo finds, may or may not, be the _Gremlin_.



*if that ^^ doesn't help, then keep looking for the Gremlin, right?*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and especially reading more from, Rock Stable: How to Get Your PC in Tiptop Condition, is as good a thing to reference especially considering how it includes and suggests that ppl use, "Windows Optimization Guide". Just use the Free Regular Edition of it. All it lacks is pics. Everything else that the pay version has, is in it .

yes, "too many possibilities to be listed". just keep looking.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Oh, lets see if I can answer all those questions.. Hidden OC utility is not answer, since it did this same thing after I got my new Windows and only loaded OC Guru to it, and nothing else. I'm also pretty sure that it's not Gremlin, 'cause I'm kind of a hysterical person with those, so I check every single button at least 30 times before I dare to press it, and my fully licensed avast! has been doing great work for many years. It's a shame that we don't have another nVidia card to test this, since my partners card is under custom loop. And at least I don't know anyone who has PCI-E 3.0 in their motherboards 'cause here in Finland and this near arctic circle really aren't many people at all, so overclockers and people who customize their computers are as rare as shark bites, and they live in Tampere, Turku or somewhere near capital, well, I'm +600 km to north from Helsinki, sooo.... So no testing in other computers... :/ I also make sure that nothing runs at the same time with Valley or other benchmarks/stress tests, and I attempt to keep the testing conditions same every time. But my partner promised me to take a look on that little rascal, so I hope he can figure out what's causing this. I'll keep you updated, and thank you very much for answers, it's always so wonderful to ask things in here, 'cause everybody's so friendly


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Oh, lets see if I can answer all those questions.. Hidden OC utility is not answer, since it did this same thing after I got my new Windows and only loaded OC Guru to it, and nothing else. I'm also pretty sure that it's not Gremlin, 'cause I'm kind of a hysterical person with those, so I check every single button at least 30 times before I dare to press it, and my fully licensed avast! has been doing great work for many years. It's a shame that we don't have another nVidia card to test this, since my partners card is under custom loop. And at least I don't know anyone who has PCI-E 3.0 in their motherboards 'cause here in Finland and this near arctic circle really aren't many people at all, so overclockers and people who customize their computers are as rare as shark bites, and they live in Tampere, Turku or somewhere near capital, well, I'm +600 km to north from Helsinki, sooo.... So no testing in other computers... :/ I also make sure that nothing runs at the same time with Valley or other benchmarks/stress tests, and I attempt to keep the testing conditions same every time. But my partner promised me to take a look on that little rascal, so I hope he can figure out what's causing this. I'll keep you updated, and thank you very much for answers, it's always so wonderful to ask things in here, 'cause everybody's so friendly


cool.

sounds like a good start to having an optimal OS.


have u ever tweaked items on MSconfig Startup Tab?
do u have unnecessary Services disabled or set to Manual Start-up?
How do u Defrag and with wat app?
Have u gone into Windows Features, turned off Indexing Service and Disabled the Service in Services?
Do u (is there an option to) disable Avast when Benchmarking and Gaming?
all ^^ and these types of things can lead to a more... Rock Stable: How to Get Your PC in Tiptop Condition.

GL


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Oh, lets see if I can answer all those questions.. Hidden OC utility is not answer, since it did this same thing after I got my new Windows and only loaded OC Guru to it, and nothing else. I'm also pretty sure that it's not Gremlin, 'cause I'm kind of a hysterical person with those, so I check every single button at least 30 times before I dare to press it, and my fully licensed avast! has been doing great work for many years. It's a shame that we don't have another nVidia card to test this, since my partners card is under custom loop. And at least I don't know anyone who has PCI-E 3.0 in their motherboards 'cause here in Finland and this near arctic circle really aren't many people at all, so overclockers and people who customize their computers are as rare as shark bites, and they live in Tampere, Turku or somewhere near capital, well, I'm +600 km to north from Helsinki, sooo.... So no testing in other computers... :/ I also make sure that nothing runs at the same time with Valley or other benchmarks/stress tests, and I attempt to keep the testing conditions same every time. But my partner promised me to take a look on that little rascal, so I hope he can figure out what's causing this. I'll keep you updated, and thank you very much for answers, it's always so wonderful to ask things in here, 'cause everybody's so friendly


Why would anyone need watercooling with temps like the ones you have?








Would you try one more OC utility?I'd recommend either EVGA precision X or MSI AB cause they are the best







,Just make sure you removed everything that had anything to do with any OC utility you had before,I'd recommend using Iobit uninstaller cause it searches for leftovers so you can completely remove the thing you want to remove completely


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys do you know how the EVGA step-up program works? I want to upgrade to the 780 but I have no idea how.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys do you know how the EVGA step-up program works? I want to upgrade to the 780 but I have no idea how.


EVGA Step-Up® - Upgrade program
http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

yep a 780 would be nice. Two 760 could be better. Consider maybe that two cards is better than one, aye?







Plus, Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?.

it's up to u. now that 780 only cost $499 it is easy to argue in favor of trading up to one from a single 760. but like i said, two cards is arguably better than one, too. So, if u have time left to decide, take it. maybe, go for 2-way SLI 760, instead.







it all depends on ur needs.

TechPowerUp Review Database (760)

GL


----------



## eBombzor

Well crap the step-up is only if you bought it within 90 days. I bought this on July 2nd.

Dammit. Whatever I'll still buy the 780.

So... uh anyone want to buy a 760?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Well crap the step-up is only if you bought it within 90 days. I bought this on July 2nd.
> 
> Dammit. Whatever I'll still buy the 780.
> 
> So... uh anyone want to buy a 760?


What model number and how much?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> EVGA Step-Up® - Upgrade program
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
> 
> yep a 780 would be nice. Two 760 could be better. Consider maybe that two cards is better than one, aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?.
> 
> it's up to u. now that 780 only cost $499 it is easy to argue in favor of trading up to one from a single 760. but like i said, two cards is arguably better than one, too. So, if u have time left to decide, take it. maybe, go for 2-way SLI 760, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it all depends on ur needs.
> 
> TechPowerUp Review Database (760)
> 
> GL


Well darn. I bought one of my 760's on 8-2-13 and the other in September so this excludes me.







I'm happy with my cards though and I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of selling my gpu water blocks.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Why would anyone need watercooling with temps like the ones you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you try one more OC utility?I'd recommend either EVGA precision X or MSI AB cause they are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Just make sure you removed everything that had anything to do with any OC utility you had before,I'd recommend using Iobit uninstaller cause it searches for leftovers so you can completely remove the thing you want to remove completely


He is kind of a neurotic person with his temps, and well, at least they are something to be proud with, 'cause last week when my idle temps dropped to that 28 °C on GPU and 30 °C on CPU, his CPU idle was 16 °C... Don't know about GPU, didn't check, but I guess that was pretty low too








And yesterday he actually tried EVGA presicion X to tame that card, and Voilà, It boosts to 1280 nicely, calmly and steadily! First it didn't effect at all, but after he put temp target to 90 °C and pressed that little priority arrow to point temp target, everything changed. Now card only makes few MHz differences while boosting depending on program. And yesterday my little one broke his old record in Valley giving me points of 1904. So mankind has won this war, and rascal-card has been tamed!


----------



## Mysticode

ASUS doesn't do any sort of step-up program, do they? Also anyone know if the ASUS 760 MARS's backplate is compatible with the normal ASUS GTX 760?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> ASUS doesn't do any sort of step-up program, do they? Also anyone know if the ASUS 760 MARS's backplate is compatible with the normal ASUS GTX 760?


I just did a quick search and it doesn't look like ASUS has a program like that....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> ASUS doesn't do any sort of step-up program, do they? Also anyone know if the ASUS 760 MARS's backplate is compatible with the normal ASUS GTX 760?


I don't think the MARS' backplate will work since it's designed for a dual GPU card


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> He is kind of a neurotic person with his temps, and well, at least they are something to be proud with, 'cause last week when my idle temps dropped to that 28 °C on GPU and 30 °C on CPU, his CPU idle was 16 °C... Don't know about GPU, didn't check, but I guess that was pretty low too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday he actually tried EVGA presicion X to tame that card, and Voilà, It boosts to 1280 nicely, calmly and steadily! First it didn't effect at all, but after he put temp target to 90 °C and pressed that little priority arrow to point temp target, everything changed. Now card only makes few MHz differences while boosting depending on program. And yesterday my little one broke his old record in Valley giving me points of 1904. So mankind has won this war, and rascal-card has been tamed!


Great to hear!now you should try finding out your maximum core and memory clocks and try to add the extra voltage and see what happens


----------



## phre0n

got my 2nd 760!


----------



## Pimphare

Sweet! One is never enough.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> got my 2nd 760!


Nice








Try to see what's the maximum OC and do some benchmarcks


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to see what's the maximum OC and do some benchmarcks


this is a benchmark from last night.. and i was exicted, til i seen that for some reason it was the basic program.. but ill be running some benchmarks and stuff later on this week, so i'll be posting more screen shots.



on this setting:


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

hey guys I've been wondering.... with the price drops with nvidia cards as the 780ti and 750s come out should I buy another gtx 760 and go sli or sell my 760 and buy somthing like a 780 that I could possibly sli later. and if I was to sell my 760 where would I sell it?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Nvidia 331.82 released.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nvidia 331.82 released.


Pretty good driver, noticeable fps increase in Metro:LL. Reinstalled drivers and afterburner last night, I'm getting a few more FPS stock than I was with my OC









Hope ARMA3 feels better


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nvidia 331.82 released.


Hey there








Without even looking myself cause im lazy







WHQL or Beta ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

whql


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> whql


Hey man that was very quick








D/loading now

Sidetrack ......

Okay been searching for the best 24 /7 o/clock on me 3930k with as much settings on auto as possible . Got [email protected]@7-8-7-21-88-1t with + offset volts at .010 and got between 1.336 - 1.36v full load ( intel spec







) and LLC on regular with cpu volts on auto







and P95 1hr on a blend . Awesome chip this one .........


----------



## [CyGnus]

I want one of those hehehe


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

The ASUS MARS GPU is officially announced
http://rog.asus.com/279792013/country/rog-hq/pr-asus-republic-of-gamers-announces-mars-760-graphics-card/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And I will have 2 of those please silicon god


----------



## Ding Chavez

Just got the MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr OC edition 2GB card. Overclocked it to 1336MHz with MSI Afterburner on boost which is not bad. Ran it for a while on Arma 2 seemed OK. Quieter card than my HIS Radeon 6870.
I like this card it's quiet, has good power consumption and overclocks well. According to this you can overclock it to GTX 770 performance levels.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_760_TF_Gaming/30.html


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Finally my rig got a reason for her name: "Pinky". Don't know if anyone in here can remember a kids show called Pinky and the Brain? Well, anyhow, this is what I did today, and tomorrow it's a painting time










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So that's the sidepanel that covers all the wires, and I love it already, 'cause it's probably the cutest thing ever


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Finally my rig got a reason for her name: "Pinky". Don't know if anyone in here can remember a kids show called Pinky and the Brain? Well, anyhow, this is what I did today, and tomorrow it's a painting time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the sidepanel that covers all the wires, and I love it already, 'cause it's probably the cutest thing ever


I used to love that cartoon lol,I still remember brain's plans to take over the world


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And I will have 2 of those please silicon god


I don't think you can have 2 since you're only limited to tri SLI


----------



## pozativenrgy

Pinky: Gee, Brain, what do you want to do tonight?
Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky - try to take over the world!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Pinky: Gee, Brain, what do you want to do tonight?
> Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky - try to take over the world!


LOOOOL good days


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I used to love that cartoon lol,I still remember brain's plans to take over the world


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Pinky: Gee, Brain, what do you want to do tonight?
> Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky - try to take over the world!


This is so great! I'm not the only one who remembers these mice, I think they are both so adorable







Well, we'll have a look how Pinky does after painting tomorrow, sadly I have to paint it with acrylic colors, and I'm pretty suspicious how they are going to stay in the painted metal, but I'll hope for the best


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> hey guys I've been wondering.... with the price drops with nvidia cards as the 780ti and 750s come out should I buy another gtx 760 and go sli or sell my 760 and buy somthing like a 780 that I could possibly sli later. and if I was to sell my 760 where would I sell it?


I was in the same boat a couple weeks ago. I couldn't decide. But I have now, I'm going SLI 760's. Plus, my 4gb card does help.. I'd lose at least 1gb memory if I went with the 780ti. Plus, I'm horrible about selling stuff. I wouldn't know what to do with my 760 if I got an780ti. My old system couldn't handle that card lol. Do some research too, dual 760's go toe to toe with Titan


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Pinky is done!







Took just few hours to paint it, which surprised me. Paint seems to be drying nicely, but it falls off if scratched, so I need to be careful with that. Hopely I'll get some money at christmas, so I'd be able to buy another 760, that's my dream










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Pinky is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took just few hours to paint it, which surprised me. Paint seems to be drying nicely, but it falls off if scratched, so I need to be careful with that. Hopely I'll get some money at christmas, so I'd be able to buy another 760, that's my dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Pinky is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took just few hours to paint it, which surprised me. Paint seems to be drying nicely, but it falls off if scratched, so I need to be careful with that. Hopely I'll get some money at christmas, so I'd be able to buy another 760, that's my dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Looks awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nice!


Thank you!







This was my first painting ever done to metal, but I think I'm going to continue painting these as a hobby, and maybe I'll try something little bit harder next time, like painting gaming characters







I'm glad that we have a metal recycling place near our house, and there are tons of empty cases, so I won't be a lack of where to paint


----------



## pozativenrgy

Looks really good. Now you need to make a "Brain" Head Phone stand


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Looks really good. Now you need to make a "Brain" Head Phone stand


Great idea!







I was already considering that when I have lots of money some day (somehow I think that day may never come, or at least I need to wait for a really long time), I'll build a rig with 6 titans in sli and 2 xeons or some other extreme rig like that and build it in white phantom case and name it "The Brain"


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was already considering that when I have lots of money some day (somehow I think that day may never come, or at least I need to wait for a really long time), I'll build a rig with 6 titans in sli and 2 xeons or some other extreme rig like that and build it in white phantom case and name it "The Brain"


S....si..... Six titans
*faints out*
BTW you can only use 4 since they are gaming cards but on the profissional side you can use 8 cards I think


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> S....si..... Six titans
> *faints out*
> BTW you can only use 4 since they are gaming cards but on the profissional side you can use 8 cards I think


That was a very extreme example, but I think that rig would seriously earn the name Brain







I really think that only one titan would be a waste of money in my use, 'cause I really don't play that much, last week I finished the first metro, and I'm considering about playing Last Light, but we'll see. It's pretty much going on in school ( today it's a cell biology exam...) that I don't have time for playing. So, waiting for christmas holidays that last two weeks in Finland if you're in high school, then I have all the time in my hands


----------



## sssu1

Hi!

Just to inform you about my problems before, I sent my card back to the company I bought it from on Tuesday and got a new one on mail at Thursday. Working flawlessly now. If you could just have seen my face when i started cranking all the graphics up 0_0


----------



## simsas18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simsas18*
> 
> Before I was using latest released BIOS F7, I now updated to beta F8a but the issue still exists. Tomorrow I will try to remove my GPU from system and use only iGPU and see if it helps.


Got a replacement GTX 760 about a week ago and now I don't have any problems with it whatsoever








Thanks for all your help


----------



## falcon2099

Just bought my new GTX760 SC 2Gb today... replaced my aging Radeon HD5670... All I can say is: WOW


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Just bought my new GTX760 SC 2Gb today... replaced my aging Radeon HD5670... All I can say is: WOW


Wow that is one hell of an upgrade.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> Just bought my new GTX760 SC 2Gb today... replaced my aging Radeon HD5670... All I can say is: WOW


Now go SLI with the 760 and see the difference....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Now go SLI with the 760 and see the difference....


And now there's *TWO* awesome reviews of 760-SLI vs single Titan:

1. Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?

2. GeForce GTX 760 SLI vs GTX Titan















(two is better than one!lol)


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now there's *TWO* awesome reviews of 760-SLI vs single Titan:
> 
> 1. Crunching The Numbers: Can Dual $269 Nvidia GTX 760s Outperform A $999 Titan?
> 
> 2. GeForce GTX 760 SLI vs GTX Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two is better than one!lol)


Cool!. look forward to reading those reviews, although the fact that 2 760s in SLI beat a Titan is not a total surprise to me









Intel Core i7-4770K
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
FireStrike 9131

AMD FX-8320
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SLI
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 990FXA-UD3
FireStrike 9707


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Cool!. look forward to reading those reviews, although the fact that 2 760s in SLI beat a Titan is not a total surprise to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
> ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> FireStrike 9131
> 
> AMD FX-8320
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SLI
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 990FXA-UD3
> FireStrike 9707


i luv researching before purchasing. that's why i know that of all the 760 reviews, all u need can be found on one URL:

*TechPowerUp Review Database (760)*

GL









Edit 1:

And:

GPU Charts Q4 2013 (OCAholic Site)

Plus while i'm at it, u can finalize ur GPU research Library with:

GeForce GTX 760 Market Overview (OCAholic Site) it covers ALL 760. ALL!!!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION

760 HAWK users...is the "stock bios" hawk able to go up in voltage???

and what are the average boost clocks of the Hawk ??

I got a little bucks more for a card, 270$ to be exact...not enough for a 770 in BF i assume....but maybe the HAW will drop to that or even less...so now the Hawk is my target


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> 760 HAWK users...is the "stock bios" hawk able to go up in voltage???
> 
> and what are the average boost clocks of the Hawk ??
> 
> I got a little bucks more for a card, 270$ to be exact...not enough for a 770 in BF i assume....but maybe the HAW will drop to that or even less...so now the Hawk is my target


Hawk with a skyn3t bios I believe hit 14xx core


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> 760 HAWK users...is the "stock bios" hawk able to go up in voltage???
> 
> and what are the average boost clocks of the Hawk ??
> 
> I got a little bucks more for a card, 270$ to be exact...not enough for a 770 in BF i assume....but maybe the HAW will drop to that or even less...so now the Hawk is my target


yep. hawk with stock bios goes beyond +12mv. all other cards only go up to +12mv.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Anyone here plans on getting a MARS card?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Anyone here plans on getting a MARS card?


If its 599 or below I'm buying one but over that not a chance


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If its 599 or below I'm buying one but over that not a chance


it would definitely be worth $599 depending on the circumstance. i bet it costs at least $899! if it is $899 then for just $99 more u could have two 780s.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it would definitely be worth $599 depending on the circumstance. i bet it costs at least $899! if it is $899 then for just $99 more u could have two 780s.


I'm thinking it'll be 650


----------



## Scotty Mac

So question for SLI guys/gals, how much did your temps go up with SLI vs. single card?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm thinking it'll be 650


i've read a few reviews this week but never bookmarked them. and a google 10 minuets ago didn't result in any prices. so i'm curious wat it costs. one arm or two arms and a leg?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> i've read a few reviews this week but never bookmarked them. and a google 10 minuets ago didn't result in any prices. so i'm curious wat it costs. one arm or two arms and a leg?


Guru and kit guru have said it will be priced lower then the 780 ti


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guru and kit guru have said it will be priced lower then the 780 ti


no way! that would be awesome for many. and a very fare deal by nvidia.









if only quad SLI scaled well... because if it did then two 760 Mars cards would be SWEETEST deal ever!







(considering space, price, cooling, power, etc.)


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> So question for SLI guys/gals, how much did your temps go up with SLI vs. single card?


it depends on ur Case. And the space between PCI-E slots on ur MOBO. i decided with 560-ti-SLI to use my 1st 16x slot and my lowest PCI-E slot (an extra two slots away) that was only 8X. And i found out that performance takes less than a 1% hit. But cooling is UNBELIEVABLY improved with the extra space between cards. It's just as true with 760-SLI. (25+% cooler.) *Edit: that 25+% is about the same as wat temps could rise to without ample space. For example if two cards are directly next to each other. So with enough space, SLI can be as cool as a single card.*









in the future i won't buy my 1st PCI-E 3.O MOBO unless it has enormous spacing between the 16x PCI-E slots. Because the 800 series cards will most likely take advantage of PCI-E 3.0 bandwidth and i'll want optimal cooling/ space between cards if ever using SLI with 800 series. I have lucked out so far as far as SLI goes.







right now cards don't even use all the 8x bandwidth.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it depends on ur Case. And the space between PCI-E slots on ur MOBO. i decided with 560-ti-SLI to use my 1st 16x slot and my lowest PCI-E slot (an extra two slots away) that was only 8X. And i found out that performance takes less than a 1% hit. But cooling is UNBELIEVABLY improved with the extra space between cards. It's just as true with 760-SLI. (25+% cooler.) *Edit: that 25+% is about the same as wat temps could rise to without ample space. For example if two cards are directly next to each other. So with enough space, SLI can be as cool as a single card.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the future i won't buy my 1st PCI-E 3.O MOBO unless it has enormous spacing between the 16x PCI-E slots. Because the 800 series cards will most likely take advantage of PCI-E 3.0 bandwidth and i'll want optimal cooling/ space between cards if ever using SLI with 800 series. I have lucked out so far as far as SLI goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now cards don't even use all the 8x bandwidth.


Well if you can see my specs in my sig (I believe the specs are there lol) then you can see what I have. Dual slot cards, so I know they'll be right next to each other. My case has great airflow. It also helps when I have a 200mm fan on the side panel blowing directly on the card. I'm afraid tho, my psu is bottom mounted (fan side down), that if I out the second card in the last pic slot it won't get enough air, and the sine panel fan won't help in that matter.. I don't think


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If its 599 or below I'm buying one but over that not a chance


I think it's gonna be that expensive or even less
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it would definitely be worth $599 depending on the circumstance. i bet it costs at least $899! if it is $899 then for just $99 more u could have two 780s.


If ASUS make it 899 then they are incredibly stupid because 1 could buy a 780 ti 149$ less Oh and the 780 ti is also faster and a single card


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hawk with a skyn3t bios I believe hit 14xx core
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yep. hawk with stock bios goes beyond +12mv. all other cards only go up to +12mv.
Click to expand...

The hawk will do 1411mhz and 4004 on the mem with the stock bios using the AB 1.3v soft mod and the Zawarudo AB hack for beyond 1.3v


----------



## madorax

so where this vbios file in the first page? since my budget not enough yet to get hawk as replacement for my zotac reference i think i'm gonna try that. maybe my oc problem is within the bios, and maybe if i can flash new bios i can oc it a little bit.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> it would definitely be worth $599 depending on the circumstance. i bet it costs at least $899! if it is $899 then for just $99 more u could have two 780s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think it's gonna be that expensive or even less
> If ASUS make it 899 then they are incredibly stupid because 1 could buy a 780 ti 149$ less Oh and the 780 ti is also faster and a single card


http://muropaketti.com/asus-julkaisi-kahden-gk104-grafiikkapiirin-mars-760-naytonohjaimen

I think that only few people can understand something about this, but it says that in Finland recommended price of MARS would be 619€, so it's going to be a lot more expensive, 'cause that's how they do it in Finland... Everything is priced way over recommended price. So no MARS for me, I'll buy another 760 when I got the money







So in dollars MARS would cost $837 if it's going to be the same recommended price. Article also says that in Finland there is only coming 1000 pieces of MARS, right before christmas, which doesn't surprise me at all.

edit: added a little bit more info


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> http://muropaketti.com/asus-julkaisi-kahden-gk104-grafiikkapiirin-mars-760-naytonohjaimen
> 
> I think that only few people can understand something about this, but it says that in Finland recommended price of MARS would be 619€, so it's going to be a lot more expensive, 'cause that's how they do it in Finland... Everything is priced way over recommended price. So no MARS for me, I'll buy another 760 when I got the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in dollars MARS would cost $837 if it's going to be the same recommended price. Article also says that in Finland there is only coming 1000 pieces of MARS, right before christmas, which doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> edit: added a little bit more info


Wow,I wonder if it's gonna be the same price in the US


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> http://muropaketti.com/asus-julkaisi-kahden-gk104-grafiikkapiirin-mars-760-naytonohjaimen
> 
> I think that only few people can understand something about this, but it says that in Finland recommended price of MARS would be 619€, so it's going to be a lot more expensive, 'cause that's how they do it in Finland... Everything is priced way over recommended price. So no MARS for me, I'll buy another 760 when I got the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in dollars MARS would cost $837 if it's going to be the same recommended price. Article also says that in Finland there is only coming 1000 pieces of MARS , right before christmas, which doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> edit: added a little bit more info


That's a lot of mars





yummy LooL


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a lot of mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy LooL


Could be even more based on the sell of ARES and earlier MARS cards. There were 1000pcs of them too, and they were sold out by the end of the month. I'm just wondering who really buys these in Finland? Well, there is over 5.5 millions of us, but still. And now you made me want chocolate..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I just happened to have just melted some in my moosh .... yummy


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's a lot of mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy LooL


Lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

WOWWW imagine what we can do with 2 of those MARS


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> WOWWW imagine what we can do with 2 of those MARS


I could prolly do some hack and overvoltem into deep fried mars bars ...... Even moar yummy LoooL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LoooL


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Decided to go get chocolate for myself. Opened the door, stepped outside. Stepped back inside and decided that I don't need the chocolate, and got back in front of my computer.

Reason:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Decided to go get chocolate for myself. Opened the door, stepped outside. Stepped back inside and decided that I don't need the chocolate, and got back in front of my computer.
> 
> Reason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I miss snow! Better put that bicycle up and lube the chain!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> WOWWW imagine what we can do with 2 of those MARS


fixt









sli overchoc'd


----------



## Pimphare

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli overchoc'd






Have you had any luck in finding some gpu blocks for these?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Unicr0nhunter Nice and if we add some LN2 and afew pots we are golden!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Decided to go get chocolate for myself. Opened the door, stepped outside. Stepped back inside and decided that I don't need the chocolate, and got back in front of my computer.
> 
> Reason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think I could swim there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli overchoc'd


LOL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Well if you can see my specs in my sig (I believe the specs are there lol) then you can see what I have. Dual slot cards, so I know they'll be right next to each other. My case has great airflow. It also helps when I have a 200mm fan on the side panel blowing directly on the card. I'm afraid tho, my psu is bottom mounted (fan side down), that if I out the second card in the last pic slot it won't get enough air, and the sine panel fan won't help in that matter.. I don't think


Experiment with both permutations of slots.

As far as ur PSU goes and attempting the lower PCI-E slot, maybe u could mod the case to lift it up higher. like the HAF-X i have and the wheels on it lift the case up enough that the PSU has plenty of room to breath. Maybe some kind of rubber rails attached to the bottom to lift it up higher.







Make a post on the OCN HAF 922 Owners Thread and ask for and look for suggestions.

And with 2-way 760 SLI there's no need to OC the Vid Cards. (Except for benchmarks. DX11 games rock maxed out.) Compared to if u had to absolutely OC ur cards, and u don't, u should be fine temperature-wise regardless of placement @stock speeds.

My exception (having to OC vid cards for 1 game only) has to do with using an old LGA1366. And how i just last week needed to my OC Vid cards for Crysis 3. *(All other DX11 games run 60FPS with vid cards on Stock speeds and Maxed out Game settings. But that includes with FXAA and Adaptive Vertical Sync.)*

Crysis 3 didn't like my CPU OCed. I got random restarts as a result. I put CPU speed stock and the PC ran Crysis 3 smooth as butter. But i needed to OC my Vid cards made up for any performance loss with stock CPU speeds on my old LGA1366 Rig. I discovered that +91MHz GPU and +600MHz vRAM was awesomely stable.

*But for games u shouldn't ever need to OC ur Vid cards with SLI.*









GL let us know how it goes with SLI.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I think it's gonna be that expensive or even less
> If ASUS make it 899 then they are incredibly stupid because 1 could buy a 780 ti 149$ less Oh and the 780 ti is also faster and a single card


ASUS has always overcharged. That's why i went with Gigabyte MOBOs years ago.

Did i point out before now the best Gigabyte MOBO support Forum to u, ABD EL HAMEED?

i haven't needed they're help with my current Rig. But with my previous Gigabyte MOBO, that forum was unbelievably helpful. They answered all my questions in a professional manner and solved all problems for me. They are better than a paid service for Gigabyte MOBO help.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The hawk will do 1411mhz and 4004 on the mem with the stock bios using the AB 1.3v soft mod and the Zawarudo AB hack for beyond 1.3v


uumm to be honest I will be happy with a stable boost clock of 1325 and 1850 in the memory

those clocks are "normal" for the Hawk?? all stock??

I live in ESA so I dont want to mess with custom bios...if I fried the card I will not be able to send it to MSI


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli overchoc'd


Funny Guy LoooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Unicr0nhunter Nice and if we add some LN2 and afew pots we are golden!


Oooh Hawk pots ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> uumm to be honest I will be happy with a stable boost clock of 1325 and 1850 in the memory
> 
> those clocks are "normal" for the Hawk?? all stock??
> 
> I live in ESA so I dont want to mess with custom bios...if I fried the card I will not be able to send it to MSI


Oh well no 1400 megahurtles for you then


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> And with 2-way 760 SLI there's no need to OC the Vid Cards. (Except for benchmarks. DX11 games rock maxed out.) Compared to if u had to absolutely OC ur cards, and u don't, u should be fine temperature-wise regardless of placement @stock speeds.


I completely agree with this - I only OC my cards to see what they're capable of, then I put them back to stock for gaming.


----------



## Scotty Mac

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Experiment with both permutations of slots.
> 
> As far as ur PSU goes and attempting the lower PCI-E slot, maybe u could mod the case to lift it up higher. like the HAF-X i have and the wheels on it lift the case up enough that the PSU has plenty of room to breath. Maybe some kind of rubber rails attached to the bottom to lift it up higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a post on the OCN HAF 922 Owners Thread and ask for and look for suggestions.
> 
> And with 2-way 760 SLI there's no need to OC the Vid Cards. (Except for benchmarks. DX11 games rock maxed out.) Compared to if u had to absolutely OC ur cards, and u don't, u should be fine temperature-wise regardless of placement @stock speeds.
> 
> My exception (having to OC vid cards for 1 game only) has to do with using an old LGA1366. And how i just last week needed to my OC Vid cards for Crysis 3. *(All other DX11 games run 60FPS with vid cards on Stock speeds and Maxed out Game settings. But that includes with FXAA and Adaptive Vertical Sync.)*
> 
> Crysis 3 didn't like my CPU OCed. I got random restarts as a result. I put CPU speed stock and the PC ran Crysis 3 smooth as butter. But i needed to OC my Vid cards made up for any performance loss with stock CPU speeds on my old LGA1366 Rig. I discovered that +91MHz GPU and +600MHz vRAM was awesomely stable.
> 
> *But for games u shouldn't ever need to OC ur Vid cards with SLI.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL let us know how it goes with SLI.


I wasn't aware that there was a haf 922
Owners thread lol. I'll have to look into it. Maybe in the meantime I can put some books under the feet or something. I also have a bottom mounted fan (the one from my evo). It'll probably be either around my birthday (January) before I get my second card







At least that's what the wife said lol. I just may scrape up the $ to get it before that, cuz I hate waiting! I wasn't going to OC the GPUs if I have my CPU OCed. Wouldn't have any headroom left. Still working on that part. Quite time consuming and irritating!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I
> I wasn't aware that there was a haf 922
> Owners thread lol. I'll have to look into it. Maybe in the meantime I can put some books under the feet or something. I also have a bottom mounted fan (the one from my evo). It'll probably be either around my birthday (January) before I get my second card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's what the wife said lol. I just may scrape up the $ to get it before that, cuz I hate waiting! I wasn't going to OC the GPUs if I have my CPU OCed. Wouldn't have any headroom left. Still working on that part. Quite time consuming and irritating!



The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club

^^ will mod ur kitchen sink.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> The Official Cooler Master HAF X/932/922/912(+) Club
> 
> ^^ will mod ur kitchen sink.


Lol I need that too. But it's under construction







not my kitchen.. The club


----------



## MartinLongbow

Hello friends,
I am thinking of buying a gtx 760 from a friend for $120, I am wondering if this is a good deal. It's an EVGA gtx 760 with blower style cooler and not superclocked. I want either a 760 or 770, but if this is a good deal I will just get it until I can afford a 770.
Thanks!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Hello friends,
> I am thinking of buying a gtx 760 from a friend for $120, I am wondering if this is a good deal. It's an EVGA gtx 760 with blower style cooler and not superclocked. I want either a 760 or 770, but if this is a good deal I will just get it until I can afford a 770.
> Thanks!


That's a steal man!! Definitely worth the $$$. I have two of these reference cards in SLI and they perform quite well. Heck I had one to start with and it had outstanding performance alone. Ofcourse I stepped up from two EVGA GTX 550ti's in SLI and one 760 blew them out of the water!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Hello friends,
> I am thinking of buying a gtx 760 from a friend for $120, I am wondering if this is a good deal. It's an EVGA gtx 760 with blower style cooler and not superclocked. I want either a 760 or 770, but if this is a good deal I will just get it until I can afford a 770.
> Thanks!


Well the 760,but the 760 he's offering is gonna run a little hot with the blower style fan if you try to OC it,however,I'd recommend buying the 760 at that very low price and try to find another one like it at a similar price so you can go SLI which smokes a titan and will be cheaper than a 770


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well the 760 cause the 760 but the one he's offering is gonna run a little hot with the blower style fan if you try to OC it,however,I'd recommend buying the 760 at that very low price and try to find another one like it at a similar price so you can go SLI which smokes a titan and will be cheaper than a 770


I agree! Can't go wrong at that price. I have water blocks for mine waiting to put on as soon as I get everything I need for it so heat will not be a factor.


----------



## MartinLongbow

Thanks for the input, I was kinda thinking the same thing. For that price I figured I can still buy a 770 if I don't like it. Is there any way I can put a acx cooler on it??


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I was kinda thinking the same thing. For that price I figured I can still buy a 770 if I don't like it. Is there any way I can put a acx cooler on it??


No,but you can install aftermarket coolers like the accelero xtreme,accelero hybrid


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well the 760,but the 760 he's offering is *gonna run a little hot with the blower style fan* if you try to OC it,however,I'd recommend buying the 760 at that very low price and try to find another one like it at a similar price so you can go SLI which smokes a titan and will be cheaper than a 770


My blower EVGA 760 at +210 / +590 would happily disagree. Never seen them go above 75, of course it's with a custom (but modest) fan profile.

Just tweak the fan profile and you'll be fine.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My blower EVGA 760 at +210 / +590 would happily disagree. Never seen them go above 75, of course it's with a custom (but modest) fan profile.
> 
> Just tweak the fan profile and you'll be fine.


Yeah, mine only get hot when running benches. I like the fact that the hot air is blowing out of my case.


----------



## Scotty Mac

I see a lot of people saying that the ACX cooler style blows hot air into the case. Me personally, I have not had this issue. And the fact that my card idles at around the low 20's.. And high 50's under load, I can't say that the ACX cooler was bad. I love it. If someone that feels like it blows hot air into the case, then I'd recommend better airflow, or don't buy the card's design







Just my 2 cents for the day


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that the ACX cooler style blows hot air into the case. Me personally, I have not had this issue. And the fact that my card idles at around the low 20's.. And high 50's under load, I can't say that the ACX cooler was bad. I love it. If someone that feels like it blows hot air into the case, then I'd recommend better airflow, or don't buy the card's design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents for the day


I wouldn't know the difference as I haven't use the ACX style. I'll be putting water blocks on mine anyhow. I was just thinking theoretically anyhow. Not trying to bash other models. I was actually going to get the ACX version before I decided to water cool mine.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that the ACX cooler style blows hot air into the case. Me personally, I have not had this issue. And the fact that my card idles at around the low 20's.. And high 50's under load, I can't say that the ACX cooler was bad. I love it. If someone that feels like it blows hot air into the case, then I'd recommend better airflow, or don't buy the card's design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents for the day


There's pros / cons for either style card.

It is a fact that an ACX cooler dissipates the heat in all directions inside the case, as opposed to a blower-style card that forces all the heat straight out the back of the case. Thanks to higher airflow and more cooling fins ACX-style cards tend to run a bit cooler but to take advantage of it you have to have good airflow though your case or else it and everything else will get adversely affected, and it is still also a fact that even with really good airflow everything else in the case is affected at least to some small extent by the heat being dissipated from an ACX-style cooler more-so than it would be by a blower-style card with all else being the same.

If a blower-style card is allowed to get too hot I've seen it literally melt the cables attached to it. lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> There's pros / cons for either style card.
> 
> It is a fact that an ACX cooler dissipates the heat in all directions inside the case, as opposed to a blower-style card that forces all the heat straight out the back of the case. Thanks to higher airflow and more cooling fins ACX-style cards tend to run a bit cooler but to take advantage of it you have to have good airflow though your case or else it and everything else will get adversely affected, and it is still also a fact that even with really good airflow everything else in the case is affected at least to some small extent by the heat being dissipated from an ACX-style cooler more-so than it would be by a blower-style card with all else being the same.
> 
> If a blower-style card is allowed to get too hot I've seen it literally melt the cables attached to it. lol.


Very well said! The advantage of non-blower type cooling solutions is that their cooling abilities are aided by the cooling you have in your case. I have 2x Gaming Edition 760's in SLI, and their temps have never seen anything above 60*C - regardless of their clock speeds or what I was doing.


----------



## Scotty Mac

I know the pros and cons of either style. I wasn't trying to implement anyone bashing the ACX style card (at least in this thread) but it is bashed a lot. Maybe I just got lucky with the card itself. Especially the performance vs. the cooling aspect. Either way, it's cool and stays that way for me


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I know the pros and cons of either style. I wasn't trying to implement anyone bashing the ACX style card (at least in this thread) but it is bashed a lot. Maybe I just got lucky with the card itself. Especially the performance vs. the cooling aspect. Either way, it's cool and stays that way for me


but the ACX is.... jk









ACX is one of the best coolers around.

i had an EVGA 760 with ACX and it was great.

unfortunately my mobo was getting air exhausted in the wrong place because of ACX. even with my HAF-X case. maybe the HAF-X case made ACX matters worse. southbridge mobo chip was like 78c max.

upgraded to gigabyte and the metal WINDFORCE 3X (three fans) and it ROCKS. southbrige mobo chip only goes up to 65c max.









vid card and everything all around is much cooler as a result too.

so it depends on ur all around setup. And, EVGA's trade-up program blows away no trade-ups with Gigabyte. So always go EVGA for Trade-up Program. AND EVGA support forum and phone are great too.

i luv the following vid:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this vid is like so, _*RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE... GIGABYTE WINDFORCE IS THE GOD OF GOD'S GPU AIR COOLING SO BOW DOWN NOW TO ITS' MIGHTY POWER POWER POWER POWER POWER_ muahahahaha!!!







great advertisement vid. like stop ever eating and breathing ever again. just get a GIGABYTE WINDFORCE product NOW! because IT... has... ARRIVED!


----------



## phre0n

Latest photo of my 760s.

I gotta do some messing around with them or something, not sure if the newer bios on the new card has anything to do with it but it seems like i'm getting lower scores than what i should.

so anyways onwards to testing..


----------



## Pimphare

Nice angle! Looks good.


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Nice angle! Looks good.


Thank you!

Currently this is my 3dmark scores:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1720110

I feel that they could be higher.. I think after my schoolwork.. imma try and push these cards more.. see what is what.. and see where it fails.

but i am just noticing, and i don't know if this is suppose to happen. In GPU-Z when you do the render test, in full screen mode, it should clock up both cards correct? It clocks up both cards, but card #2 clocks down during testing. Is this suppose to happen?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> but i am just noticing, and i don't know if this is suppose to happen. In GPU-Z when you do the render test, in full screen mode, it should clock up both cards correct? It clocks up both cards, but card #2 clocks down during testing. Is this suppose to happen?


that happens to me too. I think it is because GPU-Z lacks a SLI profile. To make 100% sure is not down-clocking, select the 2nd GPU in GPU-Z and run Heaven or Valley (or Faceworks demo) in a window or separate screen.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> that happens to me too. I think it is because GPU-Z lacks a SLI profile. To make 100% sure is not down-clocking, select the 2nd GPU in GPU-Z and run Heaven or Valley (or Faceworks demo) in a window or separate screen.


MSI Kombustor Fur Test has been notorious for the same thing even with an SLI profile. it required exporting and importing the profile and tweaking to get both GPUs clocked up.

But finally, the latest version (MSI Kombustor 3.3.0) works (clocks up both GPUs). Search for, "MSI_Kombustor_Setup_3.3.0_x64.exe".

And a really cool thing is, with AB Beta 3.0.0 15, u can actually launch MSI Kombustor 3.3.0 from the shortcut (the "K" in the top left of AB) built into AB.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Currently this is my 3dmark scores:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1720110
> 
> Not bad. Mine scored 85% of high end gaming computers. That's without any overclocking though so I should see better results next time.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> MSI Kombustor Fur Test has been notorious for the same thing even with an SLI profile. it required exporting and importing the profile and tweaking to get both GPUs clocked up.
> 
> But finally, the latest version (MSI Kombustor 3.3.0) works (clocks up both GPUs). Search for, "MSI_Kombustor_Setup_3.3.0_x64.exe".
> 
> And a really cool thing is, with AB Beta 3.0.0 15, u can actually launch MSI Kombustor 3.3.0 from the shortcut (the "K" in the top left of AB) built into AB.


Will this work with EVGA cards?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Will this work with EVGA cards?


Afterburner works with all video cards - even AMD....Not exactly sure if that's what you were asking, but there's an answer for ya....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> but the ACX is.... jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACX is one of the best coolers around.
> 
> i had an EVGA 760 with ACX and it was great.
> 
> unfortunately my mobo was getting air exhausted in the wrong place because of ACX. even with my HAF-X case. maybe the HAF-X case made ACX matters worse. southbridge mobo chip was like 78c max.
> 
> upgraded to gigabyte and the metal WINDFORCE 3X (three fans) and it ROCKS. southbrige mobo chip only goes up to 65c max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vid card and everything all around is much cooler as a result too.
> 
> so it depends on ur all around setup. And, EVGA's trade-up program blows away no trade-ups with Gigabyte. So always go EVGA for Trade-up Program. AND EVGA support forum and phone are great too.
> 
> i luv the following vid:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this vid is like so, _*RUMBLE RUMBLE RUMBLE... GIGABYTE WINDFORCE IS THE GOD OF GOD'S GPU AIR COOLING SO BOW DOWN NOW TO ITS' MIGHTY POWER POWER POWER POWER POWER_ muahahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great advertisement vid. like stop ever eating and breathing ever again. just get a GIGABYTE WINDFORCE product NOW! because IT... has... ARRIVED!


Yeah, that's another reason I stick with EVGA. My first mobo is an EVGA board and is still up and running right now. One of the first 3 way SLI boards I've seen. 680i SLI. Good old 775 socket lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Yeah, that's another reason I stick with EVGA. My first mobo is an EVGA board and is still up and running right now. One of the first 3 way SLI boards I've seen. 680i SLI. Good old 775 socket lol.


My MSI board has been serving pretty well for me so far, and the spacing between the cards allows for good airflow between them.







Plus, I like the dragon heatsinks


----------



## whitie63

http://www.catzilla.com/ there is a new bench mark looks cool


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My MSI board has been serving pretty well for me so far, and the spacing between the cards allows for good airflow between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I like the dragon heatsinks


Pretty sure the spacing is the same as my board. So obviously you don't have any issues with heat in SLI.. so I should be fine


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Pretty sure the spacing is the same as my board. So obviously you don't have any issues with heat in SLI.. so I should be fine


Yep, the spacing is very nice on this board....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/ there is a new bench mark looks cool


Ah, so it looks like the Catzilla gauntlet has been thrown on the table....hehehehe....So what resolution are we benching at?


----------



## phre0n

I have a question about updating the bios on the 760.. do I need to? is it possible? there any negative affects of having different bios on the GPUS?



As you can see my first 760 that i bought in august '13 has 80.04.BF.00.62 bios

where as

My new 760 bought last week has the 80.04.C4.00.60 bios

any info would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> I have a question about updating the bios on the 760.. do I need to? is it possible? there any negative affects of having different bios on the GPUS?
> 
> As you can see my first 760 that i bought in august '13 has 80.04.BF.00.62 bios
> 
> where as
> 
> My new 760 bought last week has the 80.04.C4.00.60 bios
> 
> any info would be great. Thanks guys


Well, if they're the same card (ex. the same brand, model, etc.), then you shouldn't really have any issues. I ended up flashing the vBIOS from my higher ASIC card to the lower one. It wasn't necessarily to gain anything, but more cuz it was pretty late at that point and I was being lazy....


----------



## CageJ

Any INFO when probably is custom vBIOS for 760GTX available ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Any INFO when probably is custom vBIOS for 760GTX available ?


Well, they were up for a little bit, but a few people complained and the modded vBIOSes were removed....There was supposed to be another wave of them, but I haven't seen any posts about it in w couple of weeks - at least....


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Afterburner works with all video cards - even AMD....Not exactly sure if that's what you were asking, but there's an answer for ya....


Thank you sir. That works for me.


----------



## phre0n

What is integrated RAMDAC?

as you can see in the screenshot one gpu has it the other doesn't?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is integrated RAMDAC?
> 
> as you can see in the screenshot one gpu has it the other doesn't?


Not sure, so someone will correct me if I'm mistaken, but I believe every video card for a long time now has RAMDAC, and the best guess I can come up with as to why it's only showing for one card is because the 2 cards are SLI together, and RAM is not combinable. Two or three or four 2GB cards in SLI still = just 2GB of memory.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/ there is a new bench mark looks cool


Heres mine ........ 576p not gonna buy it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres mine ........ 576p not gonna buy it


No SLI score?


----------



## blaze2210

SLI'd 760's w/ a mild OC:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No SLI score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> SLI'd 760's w/ a mild OC:
Click to expand...

Of course there is man.........

 1320 / 3590 LoooL









The funny thing is my old score with SLI 660ti's scored a little higher

 1162 / 3513 unlocked bios


----------



## bbond007

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=129325
http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=129337

that's will everything at stock speed on my computer.


----------



## ultraex2003

today mine skor !!

fx [email protected] 4.5
giga [email protected]/1904
drivers 331.93

576p


720p


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Of course there is man.........
> 
> 1320 / 3590 LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is my old score with SLI 660ti's scored a little higher
> 
> 1162 / 3513 unlocked bios




that's all i can seem to pull out of it









with a 3820 that is soon will have a 4930k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Wait till 2nd or 3rd revision for 4930k they just don't perform anywhere near as well as 3930k ....... Trust me









Cept if you gonna try higher mem speeds ..... its all silicon lottery man


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Wait till 2nd or 3rd revision for 4930k they just don't perform anywhere near as well as 3930k ....... Trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cept if you gonna try higher mem speeds ..... its all silicon lottery man


I cant wait its a deal to go to pass up... Intel retail edge program it will be cheaper than my 3820 was


----------



## whitie63

Happy Thanksgiving to All


----------



## GTR Mclaren

PLEASE

if you notice a super deal (199$ or so) on any good 760 please post it here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC -- Giga SLI 760 -- Firestrike 11922 -- 1359 / 3628 -- 3930k @ 5.1 Gigahurtles



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> if you notice a super deal (199$ or so) on any good 760 please post it here


Wishful thinking but highly unlikely unless you buy one secondhand. It's too new of a card for prices to drop like that already. You'll find some decent Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals on the 600 series cards. I've seen the 670 selling at the same price of the 760. I've seen the 660ti as low as $150 refurbished and it's performance is fairly close to the 760. Just thought I'd share this with you.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC -- Giga SLI 760 -- Firestrike 11922 -- 1359 / 3628 -- 3930k @ 5.1 Gigahurtles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802


You're an overclocking madman! Nice!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> You're an overclocking madman! Nice!


Thanks maaate









This very true


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I think you are right, not a single deal on a good 760....


----------



## JBizz

Anyone know if it would me smarter for me to grab a reference card for sli? I have the dual dan one on top and having a hard time finding the same card


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Anyone know if it would me smarter for me to grab a reference card for sli? I have the dual dan one on top and having a hard time finding the same card


wat make and model number 760 do u have?

put ur Rig in your sig, plz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> I think you are right, not a single deal on a good 760....


Well, there are plenty of deals on 760's, just none that drop it down to the price that you're looking to pay for it....I think the only way you're going to get one for $199 or less would be to find a used one....


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, there are plenty of deals on 760's, just none that drop it down to the price that you're looking to pay for it....I think the only way you're going to get one for $199 or less would be to find a used one....


To be honest, I want to find a 220$ one, evga, msi or gigabyte...maybe in cyber monday?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> To be honest, I want to find a 220$ one, evga, msi or gigabyte...maybe in cyber monday?


i saw a hawk at HERE newegg:
Quote:


> MSI N760 HAWK GeForce GTX 760 2GB GDDR5 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> Get $50.00 in Savings!
> $289.99
> Before $35.00 Instant Savings
> 
> Extra $15.00 MIR


( $239.99 after $15.00 rebate card.)

maybe more 760 cards on that page.

GL

there's several sold out HERE. One Gigabyte 760 remains for now.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat make and model number 760 do u have?
> 
> put ur Rig in your sig, plz.


I cant find the option for doing so i thought it was rig building thing but nothing its the last line of 760 ill post later


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> I cant find the option for doing so i thought it was rig building thing but nothing its the last line of 760 ill post later


How to put your Rig in your Sig


----------



## phre0n

Does anyone elses 760s in sli do this 30-40mhz difference?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Does anyone elses 760s in sli do this 30-40mhz difference?


Do you have them set to sync their clocks? I'm not sure if the Precision software allows this, but there's an option in Afterburner for it....


----------



## saruin

I just picked up a Zotac 760 for $200 over at the 'egg yesterday. It's currently showing OOS at the moment though. This is for a friend's build and this is my first Nvidia card purchase. Very excited!


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Does anyone elses 760s in sli do this 30-40mhz difference?


I had trouble with the new driver 331.82 mine were running maxed out and never go in to idle so I went back to 331.65 and that fixed mine might fix yours to


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Been busy smashing old scores on diff benchies . All done with [email protected]@[email protected]@10-12-11-24-1t
Hawk Giga TRI SLI 1333 1320 1320









Cloudgate WR #7









http://hwbot.org/submission/2457878_homecinema_pc_3dmark___cloud_gate_3x_geforce_gtx_760_42046_marks

Vantage Finally cracked 60k
















http://hwbot.org/submission/2457944_homecinema_pc_3dmark_vantage___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_60032_marks?recalculate=true

Mk 11 Beat it but not by much 20pts or so























http://hwbot.org/submission/2457953_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_22418_marks?recalculate=true

Oh nearly forgot , I own nearly all 760 benchmark programs on HWBOT for single , SLI and TRI......

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_760/

All the Aussie flags are mine









Oh nearly forgot to mention this as well . I found my 4th PCI power cable and about to attempt QUAD SLI







Wish me luck

Your friendly neighbor hood MADMAN









Update / edit



This what quad 760 looks like 3 Gigas and a hawk..... but that's about it for my experiment . Tried 4 way bridge no go , tried 3 way bridge hoping nvcp would recognize TRI and 4th card for psysics no go eroor code on debug .... bummer









so out of 5 760's only 3 are any good ( 1 hawk [email protected]@1.32v and rev1 and rev2 gigas . One of them I managed to unbork when I flashed a 4gig bios by accident







) for my expectations but they all work well with mild clocks and stock volts . My dilemma is where do I go next ?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Does anyone elses 760s in sli do this 30-40mhz difference?


yep. it's normal for me on my existing Gigabyte 760 cards and my 1st 760 cards (EVGA).

One of my existing Gigabyte cards boosts 52MHz (4x13Mhz) faster than the other. With my 1st cards, one EVGA ran 13MHz (1x13MHz) faster. So the 13MHz increments are interesting. Ur 40MHz difference is like 3x13MHz.

a complete explanation is a little difficult though. It's definitely because of GPU Boost 2.0. And it's normal. With SLI, the one with a better ASIC will always be the one that goes (Boosts) faster. And that also helps to start explaining things. if they had identical ASIC they'd run the same IF their temperatures were identical too.

If i had owned GPU Boost 1.0 cards in SLI, then i could probably have formed an explanation that involves both 1.0 and 2.0 technologies. That would certainly be cool to know. Try googling obvious stuff like, "GPU Boost 2.0 SLI Clock Speeds Different". Try different permutations and throw in additional words. i'd like an official definition and technical explanation.

i haven't found a any linx with explanations. let me know if u do. i searched months ago, gave up and excepted the different clock speeds in SLI and had np watsoever in performance, stability and OCing. I LUV my 760-SLI!









Gigabye SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EVGA SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Been busy smashing old scores on diff benchies . All done with [email protected]@[email protected]@10-12-11-24-1t
> Hawk Giga TRI SLI 1333 1320 1320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudgate WR #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457878_homecinema_pc_3dmark___cloud_gate_3x_geforce_gtx_760_42046_marks
> 
> Vantage Finally cracked 60k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457944_homecinema_pc_3dmark_vantage___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_60032_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> Mk 11 Beat it but not by much 20pts or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457953_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_22418_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> Oh nearly forgot , I own nearly all 760 benchmark programs on HWBOT for single , SLI and TRI......
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_760/
> 
> All the Aussie flags are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nearly forgot to mention this as well . I found my 4th PCI power cable and about to attempt QUAD SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> Your friendly neighbor hood MADMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update / edit
> 
> 
> 
> This what quad 760 looks like 3 Gigas and a hawk..... but that's about it for my experiment . Tried 4 way bridge no go , tried 3 way bridge hoping nvcp would recognize TRI and 4th card for psysics no go eroor code on debug .... bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so out of 5 760's only 3 are any good ( 1 hawk [email protected]@1.32v and rev1 and rev2 gigas . One of them I managed to unbork when I flashed a 4gig bios by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for my expectations but they all work well with mild clocks and stock volts . My dilemma is where do I go next ?


Holy crap!! Jeez....not really sure what would be next....hehehehe


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Been busy smashing old scores on diff benchies . All done with [email protected]@[email protected]@10-12-11-24-1t
> Hawk Giga TRI SLI 1333 1320 1320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudgate WR #7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457878_homecinema_pc_3dmark___cloud_gate_3x_geforce_gtx_760_42046_marks
> 
> Vantage Finally cracked 60k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457944_homecinema_pc_3dmark_vantage___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_60032_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> Mk 11 Beat it but not by much 20pts or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2457953_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_760_22418_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> Oh nearly forgot , I own nearly all 760 benchmark programs on HWBOT for single , SLI and TRI......
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_760/
> 
> All the Aussie flags are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nearly forgot to mention this as well . I found my 4th PCI power cable and about to attempt QUAD SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> Your friendly neighbor hood MADMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update / edit
> 
> 
> 
> This what quad 760 looks like 3 Gigas and a hawk..... but that's about it for my experiment . Tried 4 way bridge no go , tried 3 way bridge hoping nvcp would recognize TRI and 4th card for psysics no go eroor code on debug .... bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so out of 5 760's only 3 are any good ( 1 hawk [email protected]@1.32v and rev1 and rev2 gigas . One of them I managed to unbork when I flashed a 4gig bios by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for my expectations but they all work well with mild clocks and stock volts . My dilemma is where do I go next ?


Nice over volt wish I felt brave enough to do that
(fire strike) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1759565
(Cloud Gate) http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1075612
(ICE STORM) http://www.3dmark.com/is/1206139


----------



## whitie63

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760(3x) and Intel Core i7-3820 Processor

(fire strike) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1759565 scond place








(Cloud Gate) http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1075612 first








(ICE STORM) http://www.3dmark.com/is/1206139 single card first








(3DMARK 11) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7589396 first


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760(3x) and Intel Core i7-3820 Processor
> 
> (fire strike) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1759565 scond place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cloud Gate) http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1075612 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ICE STORM) http://www.3dmark.com/is/1206139 single card first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3DMARK 11) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7589396 first


Hmmmm 4gig cards work well . Not bad at all









Good firestrike score , another 52pts will beat my TRI with 3820

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085731


----------



## Icehawk1

Hi Everyone,

I have been enjoying playing around with my new Asus GTX 760. I just tried flashing my bios to increase my VDDC. I used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 to do the bios edits. I set the voltage to 1.212 for both P05 -Voltage and P08 and changed no other settings. When I flashed the bios (less scary than I thought it would be) the flash came through as successful and Windows booted normally. I started up GPUZ and my VDDC was at 1.212. I was really stoked.. until I noticed that the core clock was stuck at 135 mhz and the memory at 162. I ran Kombustor to stress it and raise the clock speed, but it never went above 135 mhz.

Has anyone experienced anything like this before? Do I need to edit the boost tables or boost states within Kepler BIOS Tweaker? I have since re-flashed to my backup bios and everything is running as before, but I am dead set on getting my extra 12 mv!

Thank you,

Andy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well the problem is if the card didn't come with the xtra mv to begin with it aint gonna happen . Modding the bios and changing things like that will have that effect . Asus and giga 760 bios is a real pita to modd . But it sounds like its somehow running in 2D . Only the MSI Hawk can get more than 1.2 / 1.212v using the afterburner soft mod . Try MSI Afterburner and enable the xtra volts on the general settings page . Apart from that I aint really much help


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC congrats







i guess the next step is to sell all those 760's since you broke all record's with them and go with some 780's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the next step is to sell all those 760's since you broke all record's with them and go with some 780's


Thanks maaaate 780's sound like maybe the next move









Been gaming all day today BF4 and COD Ghosts . With [email protected]@[email protected] @1.35vcore full load . Temps under 58c .

Vid [email protected]@[email protected] using TRI .
Temps about 70c for top card and 60c for the other two . No idea what fps are AB not reading it at all for some reason







?

BF4 has some issues like the stage im at now mouse wont respond after certain cut scene on Valkarie flight deck

COD Ghosts is better much smoother gameplay. Diff storyline ( with a couple of tier 1 dudes from warfighter ) 10 years after end of world and I can use Xbox 360 controller .

Paid $69 AU each for em but not at once


----------



## [CyGnus]

Any special reason why the ram speed is at 1600 instead of 2133/2400?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaate 780's sound like maybe the next move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been gaming all day today BF4 and COD Ghosts . With [email protected]@[email protected] @1.35vcore full load . Temps under 58c .
> 
> Vid [email protected]@[email protected] using TRI .
> Temps about 70c for top card and 60c for the other two . No idea what fps are AB not reading it at all for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> BF4 has some issues like the stage im at now mouse wont respond after certain cut scene on Valkarie flight deck
> 
> COD Ghosts is better much smoother gameplay. Diff storyline ( with a couple of tier 1 dudes from warfighter ) 10 years after end of world and I can use Xbox 360 controller .
> 
> Paid $69 AU each for em but not at once


780ti*


----------



## [CyGnus]

The 780Ti are getting a beating from 780 classifieds...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The 780Ti are getting a beating from 780 classifieds...


Just put a block on the 780ti and it'll smoke every card easily


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The 780Ti are getting a beating from 780 classifieds...


Minimal stress on IMC . Wanna put this chip on some cold early next year


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Minimal stress on IMC . Wanna put this chip on some cold early next year


Just bring it to Finland, and you'll be fine with air cooling..







It has been terrible snow storm for two days now, and in best parts there is 71cm of snow and in here -23C° outside. If it's already this bad now, I wonder how cold are the coldest months (january, february)... Also snapped a little photo yesterday, 'cause there were a reindeer with Santa in front of our local shop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And now I also have to ask: What do you guys think, which one would perform better, 760 SLI or 670 SLI? We have been talking about this with my friends and we haven't been able to come up with satisfying answer, so I'll ask you. Charts and measurements or some kind of benchmarks for proof would be fantastic!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

See what I can find , but I never owned or benched 670's . It comes down to CUDA cores these cards have 670 has 1300 or so and 760 has 1152 ? Me thinks same bandwidth 256mbit . But 760 is so close to 680 per in some benchies , but has gpu boost 2 .........

Get bvack to ya on that gotta go to work







. Sunny here today 2nd day of summer with a top of 27c


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Just bring it to Finland, and you'll be fine with air cooling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been terrible snow storm for two days now, and in best parts there is 71cm of snow and in here -23C° outside. If it's already this bad now, I wonder how cold are the coldest months (january, february)... Also snapped a little photo yesterday, 'cause there were a reindeer with Santa in front of our local shop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I also have to ask: What do you guys think, which one would perform better, 760 SLI or 670 SLI? We have been talking about this with my friends and we haven't been able to come up with satisfying answer, so I'll ask you. Charts and measurements or some kind of benchmarks for proof would be fantastic!


670 is faster by a small margin but still faster


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 670 is faster by a small margin but still faster


Keep in mind that you're comparing a lower model with a higher model....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Just bring it to Finland, and you'll be fine with air cooling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been terrible snow storm for two days now, and in best parts there is 71cm of snow and in here -23C° outside. If it's already this bad now, I wonder how cold are the coldest months (january, february)... Also snapped a little photo yesterday, 'cause there were a reindeer with Santa in front of our local shop.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That's a photo I don't see everyday . Ive only ever had one white Christmas









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> And now I also have to ask: What do you guys think, which one would perform better, 760 SLI or 670 SLI? We have been talking about this with my friends and we haven't been able to come up with satisfying answer, so I'll ask you. Charts and measurements or some kind of benchmarks for proof would be fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 670 is faster by a small margin but still faster
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that you're comparing a lower model with a higher model....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Heres what Hwbot says in these and compare them yourselves . On air , water and extreme cooling









http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_760/

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_670/

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_660_ti/

BeeDee is better at writing reviews than me


----------



## faction87

So im selling my GTX 650 Ti 1GB tomorrow for $100 and im getting the GTX 760 from newegg.

whats a good brand to get? MSI ? or? trying to stick around $250-280 price range.

thanks


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> So im selling my GTX 650 Ti 1GB tomorrow for $100 and im getting the GTX 760 from newegg.
> 
> whats a good brand to get? MSI ? or? trying to stick around $250-280 price range.
> 
> thanks


MSI, EVGA, ASUS, and Gigabyte cards are all great. Usually ASUS and MSI cards held a premium over EVGA and other cards but Cyber Monday has alleviated those price gaps so most of them should be under the $250 range.

Personally, I think the ASUS and MSI Lightning cards are the best with Gigabyte and EVGA right behind. EVGA has the best customer support by far, though.


----------



## faction87

thanks, yeah i had my mind set on msi hawk gtx 760 for 249.99 on newegg, cuz it comes with backplate and has highest clock speeds outa all other 760's.

Now i look and its back up to $289.99!!! damnit!! ahah
so now it looks like im goin with the EVGA SC gtx 760 for $259.99 and shipping and tax comes to $295.


----------



## Bride

Hey guys,
here my stable overclock with EVGA Precision:

VOLTAGE
+12mV
KBoost locked

FREQUENCY
Core 1305MHz (+100)
Memory 3505MHz (+500)

waiting for a bios mod


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hey guys,
> here my stable overclock with EVGA Precision:
> 
> VOLTAGE
> +12mV
> Koost locked
> 
> FREQUENCY
> Core 1305MHz (+100)
> Memory 3505MHz (+500)
> 
> waiting for a bios mod


cool.

how about temps?

post your rig in sig, plz.


----------



## Bride

With EVGA GPU Burner on 82°


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> With EVGA GPU Burner on 82°


did u enable in settings, "user defined software automatic fan control"?

set it to something like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u enable in settings, "user defined software automatic fan control"?
> 
> set it to something like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good fan curve!!


----------



## ulysses721

Hey everyone, got a question. I just picked up a MSI GTX 760 Hawk from NewEgg since they had it for $250. I was unsure of SLI until I started doing a bit more research. When I went to buy a second one, the price jumped back up to $289. The regular MSI GTX 760 TF is $249.

My question is, can I SLI the Hawk and the regular MSI GTX 760?

The regular MSI GTX 760:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745

Thank you


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hey everyone, got a question. I just picked up a MSI GTX 760 Hawk from NewEgg since they had it for $250. I was unsure of SLI until I started doing a bit more research. When I went to buy a second one, the price jumped back up to $289. The regular MSI GTX 760 TF is $249.
> 
> My question is, can I SLI the Hawk and the regular MSI GTX 760?
> 
> The regular MSI GTX 760:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745
> 
> Thank you


yes but just spend the extra $39 to have completely identical cards. think of it as an extra $19 per card. (u still saved $39.







) plus the resale value of both is higher. and if need be OCing will be a billion times better with two identical hawk cards versus one hawk and one tf. (not that u need to OC at all but just in case and for the hek of it.)

hawk hawk hawk! SLI!


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yes but just spend the extra $39 to have completely identical cards. think of it as an extra $19 per card. (u still saved $39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plus the resale value of both is higher. and if need be OCing will be a billion times better with two identical hawk cards versus one hawk and one tf. (not that u need to OC at all but just in case and for the hek of it.)
> 
> hawk hawk hawk! SLI!


Hmm I agree. I suppose it is a small price to pay for a set up that is better than the Titan. Another question, would the SLI be beneficial if I use one monitor or should I go 3 monitors or one of those korean god monitors?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hmm I agree. I suppose it is a small price to pay for a set up that is better than the Titan. Another question, would the SLI be beneficial if I use one monitor or should I go 3 monitors or one of those korean god monitors?


That would depend on what setting you choose in the Nvidia control panel....You could have it run 3 monitors in Surround mode, or you could run one monitor that's being supported by dual 760's (among some other choices).....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hmm I agree. I suppose it is a small price to pay for a set up that is better than the Titan. Another question, would the SLI be beneficial if I use one monitor or should I go 3 monitors or one of those korean god monitors?


go a head and wait on monitor upgrades because of G-Sync technology.

wait about another month and there should be much more divulged about it and wat is to come very shortly with it. nobody knows much now other than word is just around the corner.

ASUS is a partner in it with nVidia and they are my 1st choice in LCDs. Saving, to buy this just around the corner tech exclusively, seems like the right choice to make.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> go a head and wait on monitor upgrades because of G-Sync technology.
> 
> wait about another month and there should be much more divulged about it and wat is to come very shortly with it. nobody knows much now other than word is just around the corner.
> 
> ASUS is a partner in it with nVidia and they are my 1st choice in LCDs. Saving, to buy this just around the corner tech exclusively, seems like the right choice to make.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That would depend on what setting you choose in the Nvidia control panel....You could have it run 3 monitors in Surround mode, or you could run one monitor that's being supported by dual 760's (among some other choices).....


Thanks for the replies guys and I'll wait for the new monitor. All this Nvidia stuff is pretty new to me since I've been using Radeon GPU's for a very long time. My buddy gave me an LGA1155 board so I finally decided to give Nvidia a try. From what I see they are a bit more expensive, but it seems to be worth it.

One more question. I currently have a 650W Modual Rosewill PSU. Would that be enough for 760 Hawk SLI or would I have to upgrade?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys and I'll wait for the new monitor. All this Nvidia stuff is pretty new to me since I've been using Radeon GPU's for a very long time. My buddy gave me an LGA1155 board so I finally decided to give Nvidia a try. From what I see they are a bit more expensive, but it seems to be worth it.
> 
> One more question. I currently have a 650W Modual Rosewill PSU. Would that be enough for 760 Hawk SLI or would I have to upgrade?


absolutely upgrade now. JonnyGuru will be the best resource for researching wat to buy.

u need an 850 watt and watever the card says it needs on the +12v Amp rail. Most great 850 watt PSUs will handle GTX760-SLI. but read up on that rail minimum required. my PSU is great if available but corsair /seasonic have even better ones for the same price.

shop now on Cyber Monday but don't buy quickly. better to research it and get a better one.

and fully modular ones are great for swapping in and out quickly and for cable management. Seasonic RULES and many they make get the Corsair name pasted on them so research a Corsair PSU to see if it is really a Seasonic PSU because Corsair gives 7 year warranties on all PSU they sell and Seasonic only 5 years.

PSU is the most important part in a PC. so shame on u for having a Rosewell. (JK)


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys and I'll wait for the new monitor. All this Nvidia stuff is pretty new to me since I've been using Radeon GPU's for a very long time. My buddy gave me an LGA1155 board so I finally decided to give Nvidia a try. From what I see they are a bit more expensive, but it seems to be worth it.
> 
> One more question. I currently have a 650W Modual Rosewill PSU. Would that be enough for 760 Hawk SLI or would I have to upgrade?


I'd go with at least a 750W power supply for SLI. 700W is pushing it to the brink. 650W is a no go. You can check here. http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys and I'll wait for the new monitor. All this Nvidia stuff is pretty new to me since I've been using Radeon GPU's for a very long time. My buddy gave me an LGA1155 board so I finally decided to give Nvidia a try. From what I see they are a bit more expensive, but it seems to be worth it.
> 
> One more question. I currently have a 650W Modual Rosewill PSU. Would that be enough for 760 Hawk SLI or would I have to upgrade?


On the PSU: If you want to make sure that you have no issues whatsoever with SLI, I would recommend upgrading. With PSU's you also need to look at the amount of AMPs that the PSU can put out, as well as how much the other components in your system are going to be drawing from that. I would suggest using a Power Supply Wattage calculator to get an idea of what you'll need to accommodate your system - Thermaltake and Corsair each have one, just do a quick Google search.

For watts: The general rule of thumb is this: it's a good idea to have a PSU that can supply 1.5-2x the amount of power that your system needs, that way, your PSU can run at it's optimum state at all times....


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> absolutely upgrade now. JonnyGuru will be the best resource for researching wat to buy.
> 
> u need an 850 watt and watever the card says it needs on the +12v Amp rail. Most great 850 watt PSUs will handle GTX760-SLI. but read up on that rail minimum required. my PSU is great if available but corsair /seasonic have even better ones for the same price.
> 
> shop now on Cyber Monday but don't buy quickly. better to research it and get a better one.
> 
> and fully modular ones are great for swapping in and out quickly and for cable management. Seasonic RULES and many they make get the Corsair name pasted on them so research a Corsair PSU to see if it is really a Seasonic PSU because Corsair gives 7 year warranties on all PSU they sell and Seasonic only 5 years.
> 
> PSU is the most important part in a PC. so shame on u for having a Rosewell. (JK)


Thanks for the link and i'll do the research. Honestly, I love the Rosewill I currently have. It is terrific compared to my old 500W Corsair complete with coil whine. The coil whine is what makes me want to stay away from Corsair, I don't want another PSU like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> On the PSU: If you want to make sure that you have no issues whatsoever with SLI, I would recommend upgrading. With PSU's you also need to look at the amount of AMPs that the PSU can put out, as well as how much the other components in your system are going to be drawing from that. I would suggest using a Power Supply Wattage calculator to get an idea of what you'll need to accommodate your system - Thermaltake and Corsair each have one, just do a quick Google search.
> 
> For watts: The general rule of thumb is this: it's a good idea to have a PSU that can supply 1.5-2x the amount of power that your system needs, that way, your PSU can run at it's optimum state at all times....


Thank you very much for this information. I had no idea so much thought went into the PSU. Seems like I have quite a bit of learning to do before I decide what to buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'd go with at least a 750W power supply for SLI. 700W is pushing it to the brink. 650W is a no go. You can check here. http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm


Thank you for the resources! I love the easy to read charts.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thanks for the link and i'll do the research. Honestly, I love the Rosewill I currently have. It is terrific compared to my old 500W Corsair complete with coil whine. The coil whine is what makes me want to stay away from Corsair, I don't want another PSU like that.
> Thank you very much for this information. I had no idea so much thought went into the PSU. Seems like I have quite a bit of learning to do before I decide what to buy.
> Thank you for the resources! I love the easy to read charts.


No problem. I use a 850W psu for my two 760's and everything runs smoothly. It's more than is recommended, but as blaze2210 stated, it is best to overshoot to get optimal performance. I use this particular psu. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028


----------



## blaze2210

It's better to have the extra power available and not use it, than it is to need the power and not have it. Personally, my PC uses about 530w or so, I have a 1050w Corsair PSU....This way, I have whatever power I may need for whatever upgrades I decide to do....









Note: I never put any thought into my PSU, and as a result, I kept having to buy a new PSU after every couple of upgrades. Unless you're into buying PSU's for the fun of it, go for a good quality unit that you'll be able to hang onto for a while....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thanks for the link and i'll do the research. Honestly, I love the Rosewill I currently have. It is terrific compared to my old 500W Corsair complete with coil whine. The coil whine is what makes me want to stay away from Corsair, I don't want another PSU like that.


well, after Corsair sold there very 1st PSU ever (the 620HX) that was made for them by Seasonic, they started selling many poor quality ones that were not made by Seasonic. And because ppl raved so much about how good that 1st corsair PSU was and they had no idea that Corsair didn't actually make them (Edit: they kept selling tons of PSUs). So, in actuality, Corsair doesn't make any PSUs. They only re-brand many different ones manufactured by many different companies.

idt they ever sold a 500 watt made by Seasonic for them. But for a PSU, ALWAYS, research the Model number and google like in this case *"corsair model number Actual manufacturer"*. u should be able to find out which company actually made the whinney culprit and all future PSU purchases u make too, grasshopper.









get a freaking awesome platinum PSU. (Or be wise and include Gold standard PSUs too because they can be 99.99% as good as platinum ones. So include shopping for then too.) Platinum and Gold PSUs definitely need not be more than 850 watts for GTX760-SLI. but find the best written reviews for a platinum PSU (Edit: or Gold too) and get one. (I shopped a year and more for each of the last two PSUs i bought and at the time they were the best in the world.)

google "Best Platinum PSU" and "Best Gold PSU". Maybe even start a PSU war by opening a new thread on OCN that is asking ppl wat PSU to get.







u'll get a zillion posts on it.









GL


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> well, after Corsair sold there very 1st PSU ever (the 620HX) that was made for them by Seasonic, they started selling many poor quality ones that were not made by Seasonic. And because ppl raved so much about how good that 1st corsair PSU was and they had no idea that Corsair didn't actually make them (Edit: they kept selling tons of PSUs). So, in actuality, Corsair doesn't make any PSUs. They only re-brand many different ones manufactured by many different companies.
> 
> idt they ever sold a 500 watt made by Seasonic for them. But for a PSU, ALWAYS, research the Model number and google like in this case *"corsair model number Actual manufacturer"*. u should be able to find out which company actually made the whinney culprit and all future PSU purchases u make too, grasshopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a freaking awesome platinum PSU. (Or be wise and include Gold standard PSUs too because they can be 99.99% as good as platinum ones. So include shopping for then too.) Platinum and Gold PSUs definitely need not be more than 850 watts for GTX760-SLI. but find the best written reviews for a platinum PSU (Edit: or Gold too) and get one. (I shopped a year and more for each of the last two PSUs i bought and at the time they were the best in the world.)
> 
> google "Best Platinum PSU" and "Best Gold PSU". Maybe even start a PSU war by opening a new thread on OCN that is asking ppl wat PSU to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u'll get a zillion posts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Here's a good thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/3060
I hear Shilka is a mastermind when it comes to PSU's. You'll see him/her there.


----------



## blaze2210

Dude, just because a company made past mistakes, it doesn't mean they keep making them. There is no sense in bashing a product because of the company's prior transgressions.

You can always refer to reviews when you find a PSU you're interested in and make the decision for yourself. Personally, I went with my 2nd choice, which was based on what was available to me without needing to wait for shipping - Corsair HX1050 80+ Gold Modular....

EDIT: MicroCenter has this PSU on sale for $159.99 currently....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Here's a good thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/3060
> I hear Shilka is a mastermind when it comes to PSU's. You'll see him/her there.


omg that thread starts in 2007. Corsair HX620 PSU was king bak then. But most importantly about the age, is reading that thread from the beginning to grasp the basics of PSUs because the basics will always exist and continue on.

ty


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Dude, just because a company made past mistakes, it doesn't mean they keep making them. There is no sense in bashing a product because of the company's prior transgressions.
> 
> You can always refer to reviews when you find a PSU you're interested in and make the decision for yourself. Personally, I went with my 2nd choice, which was based on what was available to me without needing to wait for shipping - Corsair HX1050 80+ Gold Modular....
> 
> EDIT: MicroCenter has this PSU on sale for $159.99 currently....


Oh I am not bashing the company at all, in fact I own several Corsair products from the H60 to the 550D. It's just the PSU I am wary of, but Bee Dee's explanation I will put my bias on hold.


----------



## Thorteris

Sorry for the noobish questions but why does my asus 760 core clock going below stock when web browsing? (This is my first GPU sorry)


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat make and model number 760 do u have?
> 
> put ur Rig in your sig, plz.


P4 3769 i think it's the last of the lines from evga lol


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Sorry for the noobish questions but why does my asus 760 core clock going below stock when web browsing? (This is my first GPU sorry)


Its underclocks it's self when you sont need that power. Like stepping for cpus. Lowers the voltage too


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> did u enable in settings, "user defined software automatic fan control"?
> 
> set it to something like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes I tried but is soo bad 82° in automatic? anyway, cold is better, so I will make a fan curve...

Someone have a modded BIOS for this video card?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Corsair HX and AX models rock, especially the AX1200. It's tried and true, one of the lowest ripple most dependable beast PSUs you can get. I've put AX1200s in my last 4 builds and it's really the only PSU I consider much if at all anymore except maybe for a SFF build I suppose if I ever get to building one of those. The AX1200i is even better still, but it's definitely overpriced and you can forget getting the corsair link software to play nice with it. I've yet to hear from anyone who found it useful at all.

CS: Builder series
GS: Gaming series
TX: Enthusiast series non-modular
TX-M: Enthusiast series semi modular
HX: Professional series semi modular
AX: Professional series modular

EDIT: Here's a pretty good resource for looking at all the Corsair lineup - old and current - tells you whether they were manufactured for Corsair by Channel Well Technology, Seasonic, or Chicony Power Technology, and has links to reviews ...

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


----------



## Bride

Guys,
I'm using an Antec 550W with CPU and GPU in overclock, ok that he must configure a SLI, but a good 750W is enough...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Guys,
> I'm using an Antec 550W with CPU and GPU in overclock, ok that he must configure a SLI, but a good 750W is enough...


Which Antec? Personally, I was running a 750w Thermaltake 80+ Bronze Certified PSU, and with all of my other components (HDD's, SSD's, fans, H100i, OC'd 4670k, etc), it wasn't enough to power a 2nd 760. I had loads of people on various sites tell me that my PSU was fine, and in the end, a better PSU was required - one with a higher amount of Amps, as well as watts.

I've said it a bunch of times: Wattage is not the only important thing on a PSU - other things need to be considered as well.

Here's the 750w Thermaltake, in case anyone is wondering: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153157


----------



## Bride

My Rig configuration isn't visible? anyway I agree with you Blaze, wattage isn't the only important parameter, but for this reason a good 750W with enough final voltage and ampere, can to be ok for a SLI configuration...

http://store.antec.com/Product/power_supply-high_current_gamer/hcg-750/0-761345-23870-0.aspx


----------



## ulysses721

Alright, time for update. After posting over that the PSU thread, the guys there including skilka said my 650w 80 PLUS Gold Capstone will the job done no problem. I am glad to hear that because that means no spending money on another PSU. I will probably get the 2nd hawk towards Christmas.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Alright, time for update. After posting over that the PSU thread, the guys there including skilka said my 650w 80 PLUS Gold Capstone will the job done no problem. I am glad to hear that because that means no spending money on another PSU. I will probably get the 2nd hawk towards Christmas.


Did you happen to mention your other components, or was their recommendation purely based on SLI'ing 760's? Each component has an amp draw on the PSU, as well as watts....I'd personally recommend inputting your set-up into a PSU calculator to get a better idea of how much power your PC is actually using....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> My Rig configuration isn't visible? anyway I agree with you Blaze, wattage isn't the only important parameter, but for this reason a good 750W with enough final voltage and ampere, can to be ok for a SLI configuration...
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/power_supply-high_current_gamer/hcg-750/0-761345-23870-0.aspx


Power requirements for GTX 760 - 30A and a 500W PSU minimum.

so all anyone needs is 60A PSU minimum. (Edit: 60A PSU minimum for SLI.)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you happen to mention your other components, or was their recommendation purely based on SLI'ing 760's? Each component has an amp draw on the PSU, as well as watts....I'd personally recommend inputting your set-up into a PSU calculator to get a better idea of how much power your PC is actually using....


PSU calculators are not reliable as they almost never give you the right numbers


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU calculators are not reliable as they almost never give you the right numbers


plus, even though it may have enough Amps, does it have the protection circuitry. Wat's it called? u know, instead of frying PC components and the PSU, only the PSU gets fried.

and there's even more features than that; and a less than the best of PSUs always seem to exclude them, right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> plus, even though it may have enough Amps, does it have the protection circuitry. Wat's it called? u know, instead of frying PC components and the PSU, only the PSU gets fried.
> 
> and there's even more features than that; and a less than the best of PSUs always seem to exclude them, right?


OCP = overcurrent protection
OVP = overvoltage protection
OTP = over temperature protection

Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 3 would be best


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you happen to mention your other components, or was their recommendation purely based on SLI'ing 760's? Each component has an amp draw on the PSU, as well as watts....I'd personally recommend inputting your set-up into a PSU calculator to get a better idea of how much power your PC is actually using....


Their recommendations was based on my entire setup.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OCP = overcurrent protection
> OVP = overvoltage protection
> OTP = over temperature protection
> 
> Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 3 would be best


cool. (SWEET!)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



O = Over
O = Over
O = Over

i almost got it.









but OCZ company makes it difficult...









C = current
V = voltage
T = temperature

P = protection
P = protection
P = protection

OCP, OVP and OTP. (Current Voltage Temperature)

Got it!

tytyty









i just googled, "OCP OVP OTP" and discovered: "Over Power Protection (OPP)" (HERE).

Should i throw it in? (OPP = over power protection)

"Current, Voltage and Temperature" were easy to memorize.









Edit: i almost forgot:
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 3 would be best
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 3 would be best
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 3 would be best

Got it!

Thanks again, shilka!







because that was exactly wat i was seeking to learn. i just didn't know wat to ask.

Edit:

OCP = overcurrent protection
OVP = overvoltage protection
OTP = over temperature protection
OPP = over power protection

Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best
Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best

O = Over
O = Over
O = Over

C = current
V = voltage
T = temperature
P = power

P = protection
P = protection
P = protection
P = protection

OCP, OVP, OTPand . (Current Voltage Temperature Power)

i added to my Hardware/PSU folder a document called "Every PSU Should Have at Least One of These and All 4 Would Be Best".

Looks like:

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/3670#post_21314293

Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best

O = Over
O = Over
O = Over

C = current 
V = voltage
T = temperature
P = power

P = protection
P = protection
P = protection 
P = protection

OCP, OVP, OTP and OPP. (Current Voltage Temperature Power)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool. (SWEET!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> O = Over
> O = Over
> O = Over
> 
> i almost got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but OCZ company makes it difficult...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C = current
> V = voltage
> T = temperature
> 
> P = protection
> P = protection
> P = protection
> 
> OCP, OVP and OTP. (Current Voltage Temperature)
> 
> Got it!
> 
> tytyty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just googled, "OCP OVP OTP" and discovered: "Over Power Protection (OPP)" (HERE).
> 
> Should i throw it in? (OPP = over power protection)
> 
> "Current, Voltage and Temperature" were easy to memorize.


Duh i knew i forgot one

Yes add that one as well


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Duh i knew i forgot one


np too cool i'll go add it...

we have PCs and the internet nowadays. muhahahah! we not need memories as we once did.







(and omg throw in smart phones and brain implants one day... lol)


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

My PSU Protection features are: OPP/ OVP /UVP /OCT /SCP /OTP











SOURCE

"Every PSU should have at least one of these and all 4 would be best" (shilka)

OCP = over current protection
OVP = over voltage protection
OTP = over temperature protection
OPP = over temperature protection

Thanks again for pointing that out, shilka.


----------



## shilka

UVP is under voltage protection

What SCP is no idea?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> UVP is under voltage protection
> 
> What SCP is no idea?


Short-Circuit Protection


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Short-Circuit Protection


super cool psu, dude!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> super cool psu, dude!


I stand corrected!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I stand corrected!


it's why i bought it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU calculators are not reliable as they almost never give you the right numbers


I never said it would give an exact number, it's mainly used to get an idea of the amount of power your PC is using....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I never said it would give an exact number, it's mainly used to get an idea of the amount of power your PC is using....


Yes but if you type in the wrong thing(s) and/or the wrong way you wont get the right numbers

Take Capacitor Aging for one you dont need to touch that one yet i have seen some go as high as 50% capacitor aging

Which will give the way higher numbers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but if you type in the wrong thing(s) and/or the wrong way you wont get the right numbers
> 
> Take Capacitor Aging for one you dont need to touch that one yet i have seen some go as high as 50% capacitor aging
> 
> Which will give the way higher numbers


That would be operator error, not the fault of the tool....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That would be operator error, not the fault of the tool....


Yes but it happens way too often because how would anyone know what to add and not to add

I blame them for being way too hard for noobs to figure out

And the result is almost always that they get way higher numbers then they need


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but it happens way too often because how would anyone know what to add and not to add
> 
> I blame them for being way too hard for noobs to figure out
> 
> And the result is almost always that they get way higher numbers then they need


You add everything that's in your system. The PSU calculators really aren't that difficult to use. I think that if a person has a problem with filling it out correctly, then they probably wouldn't/shouldn't be changing out their own PSU....


----------



## Thorteris

EDIT: I think I got a dud my card cant even past furmark at 1144 mhz core (1210 boost) at stock voltage .875v







.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> EDIT: I think I got a dud my card cant even past furmark at 1144 mhz core (1210 boost) at stock voltage .875v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What settings are you using in Furmark? Are you using the settings listed on the first page of this thread?


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> ...CS: Builder series
> GS: Gaming series
> TX: Enthusiast series non-modular
> TX-M: Enthusiast series semi modular
> HX: Professional series semi modular
> AX: Professional series modular...


And what about the RM's? i had to go with a RM850 cuz my board needed an extra 6 pin for something. and this was the last item on my list for upgrade so i had a budget... its full modular and can support sli 3 way if i didnt have to give the board a 6pin power cable.. but i do plan on grabbing another 760 soon


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What settings are you using in Furmark? Are you using the settings listed on the first page of this thread?


Yes I am.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Yes I am.


I just noticed that you said "stock voltage", have you not been able to increase the voltage?


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I just noticed that you said "stock voltage", have you not been able to increase the voltage?


How do I do that? Sorry new to overclocking.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> How do I do that? Sorry new to overclocking.


Go to the settings page in Afterburner, then check the box that says something to the effect of "Unlock voltage" (sorry, not at my own Pc right now)....You may or may not need to restart Afterburner to have the settings take effect....From this point, you can use the sliders to adjust both the power limit and the voltage levels....I would suggest looking through the pages of this thread, as there is a whole bunch of very useful information in here, as well as HOMECINEMA's crazy video card progress....









I realize it's a lot to read through, but if you're wanting to OC your card, then I think it would be the best thing for you to do....


----------



## ulysses721

Tonight, I took a risk. Since I decided to try SLI I have been looking for another MSI GTX 760 Hawk. Lo and behold, Amazon had one for $200, used, from Tegra, they are authorized to sell "re-certified" MSI products plus free shipping. I could not resist, deal was too good to pass up. Based on the reviews they are a pretty solid seller so we'll see when the card arrives. I am crossing my fingers that the card works because then I'd have saved quite a bit of money. I do not mind that the card is used, as long as it works fine, then I am happy.

If any of you guys have bought used GPU's, have you experiences been good or bad?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> And what about the RM's? i had to go with a RM850 cuz my board needed an extra 6 pin for something. and this was the last item on my list for upgrade so i had a budget... its full modular and can support sli 3 way if i didnt have to give the board a 6pin power cable.. but i do plan on grabbing another 760 soon


No you should not touch a Corsair RM even with a bargepole

They are thinking of recalling the 750 and 850 watts due to an flaw they overlooked


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> And what about the RM's? i had to go with a RM850 cuz my board needed an extra 6 pin for something. and this was the last item on my list for upgrade so i had a budget... its full modular and can support sli 3 way if i didnt have to give the board a 6pin power cable.. but i do plan on grabbing another 760 soon


I totally missed the 'RM' line. Looks to be 'Enthusiast class - fully modular' so a little better than the TX-M line. Only reviews I see for the RM850 are from techpowerup and they had good things to say about it ...
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM850/

And kitguru looked at the RM650 and liked it too.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-rm650-power-supply-review/7/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No you should not touch a Corsair RM even with a bargepole
> 
> They are thinking of recalling the 750 and 850 watts due to an flaw they overlooked


Really? Google fails me. Have a link to that?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I totally missed the 'RM' line. Looks to be 'Enthusiast class - fully modular' so a little better than the TX-M line. Only reviews I see for the RM850 are from techpowerup and they had good things to say about it ...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM850/
> 
> And kitguru looked at the RM650 and liked it too.
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-rm650-power-supply-review/7/
> Really? Google fails me. Have a link to that?


The reason why and the flaw is talked about here
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review/#.Up8l5-KrGct

Corsair RM series is not even that great its disappointing

No i would not touch the RM series with a bargepole whole series is giant trainwreck

The CWT models are even worse missing 5v pins on the 24 pin ATX cable could fry parts of your PC

At this point in time the RM series might be THE worst series Corsair has sold

At least untill they fix all the problems

So yes everyone that buy a Corsair RM are Corsair´s lab rats


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The reason why and the flaw is talked about here
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review/#.Up8l5-KrGct
> 
> Corsair RM series is not even that great its a disappointing
> 
> No i would not touch the RM series with a bargepole whole series is giant trainwreck
> 
> The CWT models are even worse missing 5v pins on the 24 pin ATX cable could fry parts of your PC
> 
> At this point in time the RM series might be THE worst series Corsair has sold
> 
> At least until they fix all the problems
> 
> So yes everyone that buy a Corsair RM is Corsair´s lab rats


wait. aren't we talking about a super cool PSU others have and as a result is a contender regardless of anything?

kind of like:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











the CWT and RM model PSUs sound like they are nothing but like iPhones. something else could be a billion times better but they still WANT ONE!









"wat? wat is that? is it an iPhone?"

deaf ears. DEAF i tell u!


----------



## shilka

Well if they just dump something mediocre and full of bugs on everyone then yes they are getting flak for it

And yes i did think lol this is just like what Apple does

NZXT is not much better so Corsair is not the only where quality has gone down

Funny what when i give flak to Corsair everyone goes abe.... and some even attack me for speaking the truth

But with Enermax NZXT and Antec no one says a thing


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well if they just dump something mediocre and full of bugs on everyone then yes they are getting flak for it
> 
> And yes i did think lol this is just like what Apple does
> 
> NZXT is not much better so Corsair is not the only where quality has gone down
> 
> Funny what when i give flak to Corsair everyone goes abe.... and some even attack me for speaking the truth
> 
> But with Enermax NZXT and Antec no one says a thing


haha i read half ur thread yesterday. ur a true PSU Guru to be trusted!









i had to see the sleeves in ur sig to figure out u might have a corsair ax1200. do u?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> haha i read half ur thread yesterday. ur a true PSU Guru to be trusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to see the sleeves in ur sig to figure out u might have a corsair ax1200. do u?


That one is sitting on a shelf right now

Have an old NZXT HALE 90 V1 right now which i borrowed from a friend

But its getting replaced by the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 or 850 watts


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That one is sitting on a shelf right now
> 
> Have an old NZXT HALE 90 V1 right now
> 
> But its getting replaced by the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 or 850 watts


a friend has that PSU. he said it was the most super cool PSU. so i intentionally didn't buy it.







(jk i had my eyes already set on ax850 because after seeing jg's seasonic x-650 review and having had the HX620 i figured a cosair/seasonic would always be best and a safe bet for me.)

and cool. i'll read about EVGA SuperNova G2 750 or 850 later...

jonnyguru seems to only have reviews on evga supernova g2 1000w and 1300w review, right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> a friend has that PSU. he said it was the most super cool PSU. so i intentionally didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk i had my eyes already set on ax850 because after seeing jg's seasonic x-650 review and having had the HX620 i figured a cosair/seasonic would always be best and a safe bet for me.)
> 
> and cool. i'll read about EVGA SuperNova G2 750 or 850 later...
> 
> jonnyguru seems to only have reviews on evga supernova g2 1000w and 1300w review, right?


The 750 and 850 watts G2 is not out before Q1 2014

The NZXT HALE 90 V1 are based on the Super Flower Golden Green

And the EVGA SuperNova G/P2 are Super Flower Leadex based

Leadex is the first ever fully modular PSU from Super Flower

EVGA is the only one so far that have rebranded it


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 750 and 850 watts G2 is not out before Q1 2014
> 
> The NZXT HALE 90 V1 are based on the Super Flower Golden Green
> 
> And the EVGA SuperNova G/P2 are Super Flower Leadex based
> 
> Leadex is the first ever fully modular PSU from Super Flower
> 
> EVGA is the only one so far that have rebranded it


cool. i'll read the 1000x and 1300x jg reviews for now....

(JG) Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1000W, starts out:
Quote:


> It's that time again - we're looking at yet another one of those power supply type doohickeys here at the site. Today, I'm looking at the much anticipated EVGA Supernova 1000 G2.


"power supply type doohickeys" LOL


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool. i'll read the 1000x and 1300x jg reviews for now....
> 
> (JG) Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1000W, starts out:
> "power supply type doohickeys" LOL


http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu


ty

cool. i saved those urls in my Hardware/ PSUs/ shilka Folder.

i'm a slow reader, so only gotten as far as "ten year warranty" on evga sn g2 PSUs. That is simply WICKED!

buying one right now... (jk)


----------



## shilka

If you or anyone else wants to there are a lot more where that came from

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## whitie63

I'm running a 1200 I with zero problems. that's with a tri SLI system


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> I'm running a 1200 I with zero problems. that's with a tri SLI system


and the software works fine?


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> and the software works fine?[/quote
> 
> the software works I haven't really found it to be useful


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> and the software works fine?


Even if it does work it does not give you 100% right numbers

Software cant do that for that you need a digtal multi meter


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even if it does work it does not give you 100% right numbers
> 
> Software cant do that for that you need a digtal multi meter


k

so monitoring one's PSU is never going to be possible like the axi series had ppl thinking it would be?


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even if it does work it does not give you 100% right numbers
> 
> Software cant do that for that you need a digtal multi meter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even if it does work it does not give you 100% right numbers
> 
> Software cant do that for that you need a digtal multi meter[/quote
> 
> this is true I haven't found any software to be accurate.
> but in some cases Close is good enough


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> k
> 
> so monitoring one's PSU is never going to be possible like the axi series had ppl thinking it would be?


Most are suckered into thinking oh wow thats great i must have that

EVGA and Thermaltake has copied Corsair and done their own versions of Corsair Link which is just as broken and useless

Its a gimmick nothing more and nothing less

Oh wow that was post number 16.000


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Most are suckered into thinking oh wow thats great i must have that
> 
> EVGA and Thermaltake has copied Corsair and done their own versions of Corsair Link which is just as broken and useless
> 
> Its a gimmick nothing more and nothing less
> 
> Oh wow that was post number 16.000


cool. good to know.

and a 16k congratz!


----------



## JBizz

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123484

Corsair post about rm.. Shrug ill give it a shot cuz it was thw only 6 6-pin out there i trusted the name.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123484
> 
> Corsair post about rm.. Shrug ill give it a shot cuz it was thw only 6 6-pin out there i trusted the name.


Corsair does not make the units they sell so they are just putting their name on rebrands

Why not go with a brand that DO make the units they sell

Seasonic / HighPower / FSP / Super Flower and Enermax does that or at least most of what they sell


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123484
> 
> Corsair post about rm.. Shrug ill give it a shot cuz it was thw only 6 6-pin out there i trusted the name.


even if they have fixed it and u know ur getting a fixed version, how much money are u looking to spend?

and six 6-pin means, six 6-pin pci-e?


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> even if they have fixed it and u know ur getting a fixed version, how much money are u looking to spend?
> 
> and six 6-pin means, six 6-pin pci-e?


The money is all ready spent. And yes six pin pcie. I really didn't have a big choice with out going over my budget it was the rm or cool masters. Worse case ill slap a 90m fan on back and pull air through it.


----------



## shilka

Which Cooler Master units did you have to pick from

The Cooler Master V series is way better then the RM series


----------



## Thorteris

Anybody have any solutions to this problem? My gtx 760 is stuck at 1100 mhz so I tried to increase the voltage.....everytime I increase it, it stays at that voltage for 2 seconds then drops down to .875v can somebody help me Im using gpu tweak and MSI afterburner.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Anybody have any solutions to this problem? My gtx 760 is stuck at 1100 mhz so I tried to increase the voltage.....everytime I increase it, it stays at that voltage for 2 seconds then drops down to .875v can somebody help me Im using gpu tweak and MSI afterburner.


Your voltage is supposed to drop when the card isn't being stressed....If you want to keep this from happening, you could go into the Nvidia Control Panel and select "Manage 3d Settings" from the left side, scroll down to "Power Management Mode" and select "Prefer Maximum Performance", then click Apply....Next, go into the settings on Afterburner, then check the box next to "Force Constant Voltage"....


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Anybody have any solutions to this problem? My gtx 760 is stuck at 1100 mhz so I tried to increase the voltage.....everytime I increase it, it stays at that voltage for 2 seconds then drops down to .875v can somebody help me Im using gpu tweak and MSI afterburner.


im stucked at 1060MHz.... cos of vcore drops...


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Hey guys, I just bought my MSI GTX 760 TF/OC 2GB and installed it. I went right away to overclocking, and I followed the guide here. I got a maximum of +143 (1163 total base clock) for the core, after that It wouldn't stop crashing. Btw, I don't get crashes, it just keeps saying OpenGL driver blah blah.

Anyone using MSI Afterburner BETA 17, I set my voltage to +12 (as instructed) and IDK but I put my power target at 145. My card never goes above 70C.

Ok so the problem is, GPU-Z says my voltage doesnt go above 1.2 (it should be 1.212v. I want to get more MHz, so what do I do?

Another thing is how should I be overclocking my VRAM? Should I even bother? I got to +400 Mhz and it ran fine on Furmark 1080p, 8x MSAA, but it wouldn't stop crashing in Battlefield 4. BF4 doesn't crash if my memory OC is only at +100 Mhz, but that was a random input I just put to see. How should I go about OCing memory anyway, is it the same as OCing the core? (+50 Mhz if it passes 5 mins of furmark 300 x 300 8 MSAA) Thing is, I get farther when it's 1080p 8x MSAA, but it starts crashing sooner when I use 300 x 300 8x MSAA.

Help D: dat core clock Q______Q


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought my MSI GTX 760 TF/OC 2GB and installed it. I went right away to overclocking, and I followed the guide here. I got a maximum of +143 (1163 total base clock) for the core, after that It wouldn't stop crashing. Btw, I don't get crashes, it just keeps saying OpenGL driver blah blah.
> 
> Anyone using MSI Afterburner BETA 17, I set my voltage to +12 (as instructed) and IDK but I put my power target at 145. My card never goes above 70C.
> 
> Ok so the problem is, GPU-Z says my voltage doesnt go above 1.2 (it should be 1.212v. I want to get more MHz, so what do I do?
> 
> Another thing is how should I be overclocking my VRAM? Should I even bother? I got to +400 Mhz and it ran fine on Furmark 1080p, 8x MSAA, but it wouldn't stop crashing in Battlefield 4. BF4 doesn't crash if my memory OC is only at +100 Mhz, but that was a random input I just put to see. How should I go about OCing memory anyway, is it the same as OCing the core? (+50 Mhz if it passes 5 mins of furmark 300 x 300 8 MSAA) Thing is, I get farther when it's 1080p 8x MSAA, but it starts crashing sooner when I use 300 x 300 8x MSAA.
> 
> Help D: dat core clock Q______Q


1. "How to put your Rig in your Sig"

2. u unlocked voltage in settings? (sry i had to ask.







)

3. Did u use Furmark to see ur clocks and voltage throttled up and down?

4. Yes, OCing vRAM gives great results. (See my sig for wat to shoot for both gpu and vram, and be stable.)

5. AB 3.0.0 BetA 15 is still ROCKING. So use 17 np, but maybe try 15 to confirm if need be, whether or not anything with Beta 17 also exists with 15.

6. i'm going through fixing BF4 now. (may be just an CPU OC thing problem ur having like i am. it's super unstable with CPU OCed. Start diagnosing with only Fan control enabled in AB settings and *use Stock Clocks on ur Vid Card for now on BF4*. Be sure ur CPU is stable 1st, in BF4.) just got it BF4 last Friday. And Yesterdays/ The Dec 3rd patch, ROCKS FREAKING blankity blankity blank blankity and now PPL CAN USE SLI IN BF4! w0000000000000000000TTTT!!!!







Before the Patch i had to stick with Single card in BF4. I lost 49% performance. NOW IT IT BLISSFULLNASTICICALLYEXPEALADOSIS!!! (i luv BF series. can u tell?lol)

7. Furmark is only to be used to step up ur clocks and mostly to test temps. Use Melodiestyle2003's suggestions. Stick to the 400x300 abd 8xAA and all he said. But don't ever worry about benchmark numbers or even completing it. (i've never looked or saved a Furmark test result.) don't worry about always using 5 min. as little as two minuets is fine. the five minuets is perfect for finding the most extreme temps ur card should ever reach on wat setting u have at the time. if a person's case and several other factor are not top notch then definitely use more like two minuets maybe one. like i said it's great for stepping up ur clocks. On ur desktop, doing nothing or a little stuff, the GPU Boost 2.0 technology/ 700 series cards, do a great job throttling down everything. (Edit: in order to save massive electrify. WAY TO GO NVIDIA! So GREEN of u!







)

8. Collect $200 when u pass _GO_.

9. an aspirin for my fat fingers.lol

GL









PS Use something like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: and yes ur observations about different settings in furmark result in not so logical results, are correct. so stick to Melodystyle2003's suggested 400x300 8xAA.


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 1. "How to put your Rig in your Sig"
> 
> 2. u unlocked voltage in settings? (sry i had to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3. Did u use Furmark to see ur clocks and voltage throttled up and down?
> 
> 4. Yes, OCing vRAM gives great results. (See my sig for wat to shoot for both gpu and vram, and be stable.)
> 
> 5. AB 3.0.0 BetA 15 is still ROCKING. So use 17 np, but maybe try 15 to confirm if need be, whether or not anything with Beta 17 also exists with 15.
> 
> 6. i'm going through fixing BF4 now. (may be just an CPU OC thing problem ur having like i am. it's super unstable with CPU OCed. Start diagnosing with only Fan control enabled in AB settings and *use Stock Clocks on ur Vid Card for now on BF4*. Be sure ur CPU is stable 1st, in BF4.) just got it BF4 last Friday. And Yesterdays/ The Dec 3rd patch, ROCKS FREAKING blankity blankity blank blankity and now PPL CAN USE SLI IN BF4! w0000000000000000000TTTT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Patch i had to stick with Single card in BF4. I lost 49% performance. NOW IT IT BLISSFULLNASTICICALLYWXPEALADOSIS!!! (i luv BF series. can u tell?lol)
> 
> 7. Furmark is only to be used to step up ur clocks and mostly to test temps. Use Melodiestyle2003's suggestions. Stick to the 400x300 abd 8xAA and all he said. But don't ever worry about benchmark numbers or even completing it. (i've never looked or saved a Furmark test result.) don't worry about always using 5 min. as little as two minuets is fine. the five minuets is perfect for finding the most extreme temps ur card should ever reach on wat setting u have at the time. if a person's case and several other factor are not top notch then definitely use more like two minuets maybe one. like i said it's great for stepping up ur clocks. On ur desktop, doing nothing or a little stuff, the GPU Boost 2.0 technology/ 700 series cards, do a great job throttling down everything.
> 
> 8. Collect $200 when u pass _GO_.
> 
> 9. an aspirin for my fat fingers.lol
> 
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Use something like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and yes ur observations about different settings in furmark result in not so logical results. so stick to Melodystyle2003's suggested 400x300 8xAA.


I don't OC my CPU (Not possible even if I wanted to)

I put +12mV through afterburner (I wanted to do it via modded bios, but bios editor grayed out the voltage part -.-)

My voltage doesn't throttle up (flat line at 1.2v)

Boost clock stays at 1293 MHz throughout any Kombustor/Furmark

Boost clocks stays at 1384 MHz in Unigine Valley (Maxed out)

Anyway, why does it not apply the voltage change I put? (I know the voltage unlock thing, I did unlock it thats why I can move the slider)

Also when stability testing, whenever I get 1 crash, i'll get continious crashes of the driver even at clocks that I've tested thoroughly. So I restart my PC, and try to get the highest clock again. I reached 400 Mhz memory this way, but I'm doing it all again. Right now stable is +150 MHz (I think)

So yeah, how do I fix that voltage, and how do I stop crashing in BF4? BF4 doesn't crash when I ONLY use OC'ed core clocks, but no OC on memory.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> I don't OC my CPU (Not possible even if I wanted to)
> 
> I put +12mV through afterburner (I wanted to do it via modded bios, but bios editor grayed out the voltage part -.-)
> 
> My voltage doesn't throttle up (flat line at 1.2v)
> 
> Boost clock stays at 1293 MHz throughout any Kombustor/Furmark
> 
> Boost clocks stays at 1384 MHz in Unigine Valley (Maxed out)
> 
> Anyway, why does it not apply the voltage change I put? (I know the voltage unlock thing, I did unlock it thats why I can move the slider)
> 
> Also when stability testing, whenever I get 1 crash, i'll get continious crashes of the driver even at clocks that I've tested thoroughly. So I restart my PC, and try to get the highest clock again. I reached 400 Mhz memory this way, but I'm doing it all again. Right now stable is +150 MHz (I think)
> 
> So yeah, how do I fix that voltage, and how do I stop crashing in BF4? BF4 doesn't crash when I ONLY use OC'ed core clocks, but no OC on memory.


Voltage... Before installing AB 3 beta 17, did u make sure that any other GPU OCing utility(s), was reset and fully uninstalled? (sry but i had to ask that too.







)

BF4... I can't go with CPU @4.0GHz like i usually go on all games and 24/7. BF4 keeps crashing, freezing, CTD or BSODs. So i'm switching CPU 3.8GHz. It should be plenty stable. If it is, I'll see wat (if any) minimal and max GPU OC is stable in BF4. and let u know in a few hopefully 1+ hour.









Boost clock... it should be the same in all games and benchmarks. But, note that 1384-1293=91. And 91=7x13MHz. So i think ur boost is fine. But u must have gotten an average ASIC lottery ticket.









wat is ur ASIC?

put ur sig in ur rig.


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Voltage... Before installing AB 3 beta 17, did u make sure that any other GPU OCing utility(s), was reset and fully uninstalled? (sry but i had to ask that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> BF4... I can't go with CPU @4.0GHz like i usually go on all games and 24/7. BF4 keeps crashing, freezing, CTD or BSODs. So i'm switching CPU 3.8GHz. It should be plenty stable. If it is, I'll see wat (if any) minimal and max GPU OC is stable in BF4. and let u know in a few hopefully 1+ hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost clock... it should be the same in all games and benchmarks. But, note that 1384-1293=91. And 91=7x13MHz. So i think ur boost is fine. But u must have gotten an average ASIC lottery ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat is ur ASIC?
> 
> put ur sig in ur rig.


You know what, I thought I did put my rig already xD also it required a hell of a lot of details.

ASIC says 76.3%, but from what I've been reading ASIC doesn't really mean much. 60% people get higher clocks than me, yet I can get higher clocks then 100% people

Anyway:
Lenovo ThinkCentre M80 (Lenovo Mobo, Case, etc)
Intel Core i7 870 (Liquid Cooled - Thermaltake Water Performer 2.0)
8gb RAM
MSI GTX 760 TF/OC 2GD5
320 GB OS HDD
500 GB Data HDD
Thermaltake 800w 80 Plus Bronze PSU
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

I'm trying to refine my OC (core, let's ignore memory for the mean time)

I get +143 MHz (1020 base) on furmark (400 x 300 8x MSAA) before it crashes, so ok let's go to valley

Valley crashes. Although valley says 1384 MHz boost? Maybe valley just makes it boost too much or something.

ANYWAY:
What I REALLY want if someone could PLEASE make me one (IDK Where to DL)

2 Bioses:

1st Bios
All Settings Default EXCEPT:
Voltage = 1.2125v

2nd Bios
All Settings Default EXCEPT:
Voltage = 1.2125v
Boost Clock Disabled

I don't need you guys to OC the clocks, I'm pretty sure I can get back there anyway, but I feel I really need the voltage, and I wanna see if it's more stable without GPU boost 2.0.

EDIT: BIOS for my MSI GTX 760 TF/OC 2GD5 btw


----------



## JBizz

what are the two tick marks on EVGA precision? one is set to 1058mhz which i think is stock clock. then i have one at 1155mhz.


----------



## gusthemoose

Hello friends, I recently finished my rig and I am very pleased with it. I now have two galaxy gtx 760s in SLI with liquid cooling for both cards. I am looking to do some mad overclocks, however, my cards are non-reference, and the voltage control is locked down. I know i need to flash the bios, and I have read the tutorials on how to do this, however I am not sure which, or even where, to find such a bios that would allow me to regulate the voltage. I have done some searching on the matter and have turned up empty handed so far. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would be eternally grateful


----------



## blaze2210

Unfortunately, your voltage control is probably hard-locked - so a vBIOS flash most likely won't help you out on that matter. For the majority of cards that I've seen discussions about, the limit seems to be 1.212v....


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Unfortunately, your voltage control is probably hard-locked - so a vBIOS flash most likely won't help you out on that matter. For the majority of cards that I've seen discussions about, the limit seems to be 1.212v....


But mine won't even go past 1.2v







I feel like that 12 mV will help me get 30-50 MHz more D:


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> But mine won't even go past 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that 12 mV will help me get 30-50 MHz more D:


Valley reports the boost speed wrong, ignore it.

+12mV will barely get another 13MHz, 30-50MHz is very unlikely.

Also +12mV doesn't work on all cards, it's pot luck if it does, my MSI doesn't allow me to. I can get 1280MHz boost max at 1.2V


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Valley reports the boost speed wrong, ignore it.
> 
> +12mV will barely get another 13MHz, 30-50MHz is very unlikely.
> 
> Also +12mV doesn't work on all cards, it's pot luck if it does, my MSI doesn't allow me to. I can get 1280MHz boost max at 1.2V


Oh... that sucks.

Right now my stable is

Core: 1137 (1020+117)
Memory: 1715 (1502+213) - Not sure about this, IDK how to convert it into "effective memory" also, is it useless to OC memory, I'm in PCI-E 2.0

Anyway, in afterburner it says +425 to memory.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> Oh... that sucks.
> 
> Right now my stable is
> 
> Core: 1137 (1020+117)
> Memory: 1715 (1502+213) - Not sure about this, IDK how to convert it into "effective memory" also, is it useless to OC memory, I'm in PCI-E 2.0
> 
> Anyway, in afterburner it says +425 to memory.


Are you running GPU-Z to get your speeds?


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> Oh... that sucks.
> 
> Right now my stable is
> 
> Core: 1137 (1020+117)
> Memory: 1715 (1502+213) - Not sure about this, IDK how to convert it into "effective memory" also, is it useless to OC memory, I'm in PCI-E 2.0
> 
> Anyway, in afterburner it says +425 to memory.


PCI-E 2.0 won't have any affect on performance with your card, you wouldn't be able to tell with a 690, 7990, or 780Ti. Sometime in the future a GTX 980 or R9 490x might saturate PCI-E 2.0









For reference link.

My settings in MSI Afterburner are:

Power Limit: 125%
Core +117 (1280MHz Max boost)
Memory +500 (7012MHz effective)

I tried +550 memory but fps started to dip


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey all! Sorry, I don't have the time right now to look thru this thread.. but I have a question. when I do go SLI.. does it matter if I use the same brand for both cards? I'd rather have the EXACT same cards for SLI.. but if the $ doesn't permit.. I'll go another way. and if the 2nd card I end up with IS different, but better performing.. which slot would the faster card go into? Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Hey all! Sorry, I don't have the time right now to look thru this thread.. but I have a question. when I do go SLI.. does it matter if I use the same brand for both cards? I'd rather have the EXACT same cards for SLI.. but if the $ doesn't permit.. I'll go another way. and if the 2nd card I end up with IS different, but better performing.. which slot would the faster card go into? Thanks!


The MSI Hawk your going to get will go in the first x16 slot


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The MSI Hawk your going to get will go in the first x16 slot


I see you're a fan of the hawk. I really don't know anything about it. As far as SLI tho.. Does it have to be the same cuda cores or whatnot too? Same GPU?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I see you're a fan of the hawk. I really don't know anything about it. As far as SLI tho.. Does it have to be the same cuda cores or whatnot too? Same GPU?


The models need to match - 760 w/ a 760, 690 w/ a 690, etc....You can't mix and match a 760 with a 690, or anything like that....


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are you running GPU-Z to get your speeds?


Yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> PCI-E 2.0 won't have any affect on performance with your card, you wouldn't be able to tell with a 690, 7990, or 780Ti. Sometime in the future a GTX 980 or R9 490x might saturate PCI-E 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference link.
> 
> My settings in MSI Afterburner are:
> 
> Power Limit: 125%
> Core +117 (1280MHz Max boost)
> Memory +500 (7012MHz effective)
> 
> I tried +550 memory but fps started to dip


That's good news, but I heard PCI-E 2,0 has a 6 GHz limit, which lead me to thinking that memory OC was useless?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I see you're a fan of the hawk. I really don't know anything about it. As far as SLI tho.. Does it have to be the same cuda cores or whatnot too? Same GPU?


The Hawk is the only 760 can be overvolted past 1.3v so you can bench with speeds like this........



Best clock i gots was [email protected]@1.312v which gave me P10650 on 3D mk 11......

But i got a R9 290 Radeon to bench and it does this.........



Effectively 2x760's score


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The models need to match - 760 w/ a 760, 690 w/ a 690, etc....You can't mix and match a 760 with a 690, or anything like that....


Of course I had to seek advice from the pros here







I was asking because someone on another forum told me that the Cuda cores had to be the same for both cards. I found that to be odd myself, cuz I have seen pics of SLI with different types of cards (ie 1 sc version and 1 reference model)


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawk is the only 760 can be overvolted past 1.3v so you can bench with speeds like this........
> 
> 
> 
> Best clock i gots was [email protected]@1.312v which gave me P10650 on 3D mk 11......
> 
> But i got a R9 290 Radeon to bench and it does this.........
> 
> 
> 
> Effectively 2x760's score


I don't expect those kind of results cuz you're the overclocking guru







I don't think I'll be overclocking the cards for a while. I was just worried about comparability issues, if any with different brands and specs. See, my current card has dual bios.. Not sure on how that will factor into the mix.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

All 760s have 1152 cuda cores so it doesnt matter but they must have the same vram eg: 2gig or 4gigs .









So you need a 4gig card then . As long as you have the stock bios running at the same time you should be right


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All 760s have 1152 cuda cores so it doesnt matter but they must have the same vram eg: 2gig or 4gigs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you need a 4gig card then . As long as you have the stock bios running at the same time you should be right


I currently have the bios #2 running.. but I flashed bios #1 with the evga update a while back. It was for reduced fan speeds. Bios #2 on my card has better boost/overclocking ability than #1. I never flashed bios #2 tho. So I should leave it? I'm currently taking apart my pc... glad I got old blue here to see me thru the tough time







I keep getting odd bsod's.. and its ranged from video drivers to ssd issues. but I'm swapping cables out to see if it'll fix my issue before I go and do SLI. Don't want to reinstall windows. Disassembling is much more fun


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I currently have the bios #2 running.. but I flashed bios #1 with the evga update a while back. It was for reduced fan speeds. Bios #2 on my card has better boost/overclocking ability than #1. I never flashed bios #2 tho. So I should leave it? I'm currently taking apart my pc... glad I got old blue here to see me thru the tough time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting odd bsod's.. and its ranged from video drivers to ssd issues. but I'm swapping cables out to see if it'll fix my issue before I go and do SLI. Don't want to reinstall windows. Disassembling is much more fun


Try to run them with the same bios and hopefully the asic% will be very close to each other , so that they will boost with the same clocks if your lucky


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Try to run them with the same bios and hopefully the asic% will be very close to each other , so that they will boost with the same clocks if your lucky


so basically you're saying it's a gamble? LOL With other brands


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> Yea
> That's good news, but I heard PCI-E 2,0 has a 6 GHz limit, which lead me to thinking that memory OC was useless?


No PCI-E is measured in GT/s (gigatransfers per second), PCI-E 2.0 being 5GT/s, this will allow a throughput of up to 16 GB/s.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> so basically you're saying it's a gamble? LOL With other brands


All silicon is a lottery . Stick with the brand your running , unless you come across some thing better or cheaper


----------



## CarlosTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> No PCI-E is measured in GT/s (gigatransfers per second), PCI-E 2.0 being 5GT/s, this will allow a throughput of up to 16 GB/s.


Interesting... Anyway my Battlefield 4 stable OC atm is:

Core: +104 (Base 1020)
Mem: +425 (IDK what base haha, just says +425 in MSI AB)

Pretty stable, was hoping for more, but I guess my card wasn't the best out of the pot.

Anyway, if anyone is still willing to make me a Vbios mod just to satisfy my curiosity and the tingling feeling that I wasted my money, please do so. All I need:
1.212v
GPU Boost enabled


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosTheGreat*
> 
> Interesting... Anyway my Battlefield 4 stable OC atm is:
> 
> Core: +104 (Base 1020)
> Mem: +425 (IDK what base haha, just says +425 in MSI AB)
> 
> Pretty stable, was hoping for more, but I guess my card wasn't the best out of the pot.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone is still willing to make me a Vbios mod just to satisfy my curiosity and the tingling feeling that I wasted my money, please do so. All I need:
> 1.212v
> GPU Boost enabled


Did you tickall the boxes in AB general settings page ?



If so and no luck 1.2 ia all your gonna get . Bios flash / modd will not give you xtra vcore . Only da Hawk can get that and beyond 1.3vc


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All silicon is a lottery . Stick with the brand your running , unless you come across some thing better or cheaper


I had enough of the silicon lottery with haswell. Don't want to play with GPUs too lol. I doubt the price of mine will drop.. All I can do is hope!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I don't expect those kind of results cuz you're the overclocking guru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be overclocking the cards for a while. I was just worried about comparability issues, if any with different brands and specs. See, my current card has dual bios.. Not sure on how that will factor into the mix.


Wow now that's best value for the money there!
More than a titan for 400$,this makes me think of selling my 760 and saving for the 290 lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah i not bad eh ! I can only manage 69.5fps on valley but there is a dude whos getting 75fps on valley with his 290 .

But valley is not kind to new AMD 28nm design .









Good morning and how is everone today ? Sunny and 27c today in Brissy


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah i not bad eh ! I can only manage 69.5fps on valley but there is a dude whos getting 75fps on valley with his 290 .
> 
> But valley is not kind to new AMD 28nm design .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning and how is everone today ? Sunny and 27c today in Brissy


Morning,doing nothing now except for coding.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im hangin crap on dudes on other threads


----------



## melodystyle2003

Good morning to all!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Good morning to all!


Hey man how are you









Am i reading things wrong or have you scored yourself a 780ti ?


----------



## crazy8s

Is the MSI GTX 760 Gaming 2GB (no free games included) good value at £183? Have been thinking about buying this card for my SG05 (should just about fit at 260mm length) but I'm not sure if I should hold for a further price drop or hope the GTX 770 falls to ~£225 for the MSI Gaming version (also 260mm).

Would be my first step into PC gaming so looking for something that would deliver a good experience at 1080p around the £200 mark.

Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man how are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i reading things wrong or have you scored yourself a 780ti ?


No! Where have you read that? No reason to change my gtx760!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy8s*
> 
> Is the MSI GTX 760 Gaming 2GB (no free games included) good value at £183? Have been thinking about buying this card for my SG05 (should just about fit at 260mm length) but I'm not sure if I should hold for a further price drop or hope the GTX 770 falls to ~£225 for the MSI Gaming version (also 260mm).
> 
> Would be my first step into PC gaming so looking for something that would deliver a good experience at 1080p around the £200 mark.
> 
> Thanks


If i were you, i d get a gtx760 for ~£190 or better a r9 280x for ~£225 (262mm).


----------



## crazy8s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> If i were you, i d get a gtx760 for ~£190 or better a r9 280x for ~£225 (262mm).


Internal length of the SG05 is 262mm so I'm limited to cards that are 260mm or less otherwise I would have considered the 280x


----------



## motokill36

Im Tempted to Try A 290 as im max Vram on 760 now

Or get second hand 780


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Im Tempted to Try A 290 as im max Vram on 760 now
> 
> Or get second hand 780


A 290 destroys a 780


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazy8s*
> 
> Internal length of the SG05 is 262mm so I'm limited to cards that are 260mm or less otherwise I would have considered the 280x


Hm, look at this small review. His gpu was 265mm and was cut to 260mm to fit in same case as yours.
I am telling you this cause you can find the r9 280x for £219 (and cheaper if you search it).

Something like this since as looks, pcb or cooler is not at the edges of this gpu, so you may cut 2mm of the plastic.


*Also a closer look must be given in order to verify that photo of this 11221-00-20G is true.*


----------



## crazy8s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hm, look at this small review. His gpu was 265mm and was cut to 260mm to fit in same case as yours.
> I am telling you this cause you can find the r9 280x for £219 (and cheaper if you search it).
> 
> Something like this since as looks, pcb or cooler is not at the edges of this gpu, so you may cut 2mm of the plastic.
> 
> 
> *Also a closer look must be given in order to verify that photo of this 11221-00-20G is true.*


Thanks, I'll look into seeing if I can do that


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> A 290 destroys a 780


Yes had a look at benches
I have had a 780 already then sold it before prices dropped to much
but now playing battlefield 4
760 is starting to struggle at 1440p
290 may make my ears bleed tho lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Yes had a look at benches
> I have had a 780 already then sold it before prices dropped to much
> but now playing battlefield 4
> 760 is starting to struggle at 1440p
> 290 may make my ears bleed tho lol


lol I know


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm kinda wondering if memory OC helps at all?I know it helps in valley but what about real gaming?


----------



## Timberbeast33

I just installed my first discreet GPU, I went with the EVGA superclocked 2gb with blower fan. I chose this GPU to go in a Fractal Design R4 case. I do not want to add extra case fans unless I have to, as it is it is so silent I can not hear it running even when I ran unigine Valley Benchmark. I scored on the extreme HD preset ( FPS-40.2, Score-1682, Min- 22.3, max - 75.5). I have not OC this card but I did OC my I5- 3570k to 4.0ghz. I am very new to this so will be taking it slow and may not overclock until I have trouble playing games at 1080p.


----------



## Timberbeast33

I got the two games from nvidia assassin creed and splinter cell, and it looks like I get rise of the triad and deadfall from evga.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No! Where have you read that? No reason to change my gtx760!


Ha ha gotcha a beauty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Im Tempted to Try A 290 as im max Vram on 760 now
> 
> Or get second hand 780


290's stock only have 5000 mem 4gig vram . 760 much , much better overclocker all round than 290 but ........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> A 290 destroys a 780


Nuff said


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timberbeast33*
> 
> I got the two games from nvidia assassin creed and splinter cell, and it looks like I get rise of the triad and deadfall from evga.


Haha lucky evga didn't give me a single game with my card.

Im thinking of selling my card... Whats a good ball park? Its only a 2 month old


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Haha lucky evga didn't give me a single game with my card.


Neither did Gigabyte


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Neither did Gigabyte


I was two models off n one off from one game. Hah but i do have 1175 stock clock or boost with this card hah


----------



## Texoru

Hey everyone I just bought an MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB gaming edition and I realise that the voltage won't cange from 0.900V to +12v

I was wondering is the vBios actually works on my card, as I'm stuck on this part:

nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - What biosname? the BIOS version? or GPU version? - I have tried them and its just says cannot open file.

Thanks


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Hey everyone I just bought an MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB gaming edition and I realise that the voltage won't cange from 0.900V to +12v
> 
> I was wondering is the vBios actually works on my card, as I'm stuck on this part:
> 
> nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - What biosname? the BIOS version? or GPU version? - I have tried them and its just says cannot open file.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know about your particular model, but from what the guys here have been saying is that the MSI Hawk is the only model that you can change the voltage on.


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I don't know about your particular model, but I from what the guys here have been saying is that the MSI Hawk is the only model that you can change the voltage on.


Thanks for the reply.

This is what my model is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DIH8OW8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So I can't over-clock this card voltages?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> This is what my model is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DIH8OW8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> So I can't over-clock this card voltages?


You can't icrease the voltage but you can increase the clock speed


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You can't icrease the voltage but you can increase the clock speed


Yeah I only manage to get +50 more cores clock and +850 memory clock (was very surprised) and no changes on the power limit and voltages (as I realised the voltages doesn't go up)

GPU Clock: 1189mhz
Memmory Clock: 3856mhz

Stable in benchmark and games temperature never reaches above 68 C!

Is it safe to over clock the memory clock to +850? I see a huge difference to 6-10 FPS increase.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Yeah I only manage to get +50 more cores clock and +850 memory clock (was very surprised) and no changes on the power limit and voltages (as I realised the voltages doesn't go up)
> 
> GPU Clock: 1189mhz
> Memmory Clock: 3856mhz
> 
> Stable in benchmark and games temperature never reaches above 68 C!
> 
> Is it safe to over clock the memory clock to +850? I see a huge difference to 6-10 FPS increase.


I'd suspect you'll be fine as long as you're stable at those settings and monitor your temps.


----------



## JBizz

Anyone here play borderlands 2 with fxaa on? When ever i play it with my evga 2gb card i get colored lines at the bottom of the screen. An its only this game. So im not to sure the card is bad.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Hey everyone I just bought an MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB gaming edition and I realise that the voltage won't cange from 0.900V to +12v
> 
> I was wondering is the vBios actually works on my card, as I'm stuck on this part:
> 
> nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - What biosname? the BIOS version? or GPU version? - I have tried them and its just says cannot open file.
> 
> Thanks


The "biosname.rom" is where you type in the name of the vBIOS that you're going to be flashing onto the card. Basically, you'll want to put the vBIOS that you're going to put onto your card into the same folder as nvflash. That way, nvflash will detect it when you reference the name of the vBIOS in that command string.


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The "biosname.rom" is where you type in the name of the vBIOS that you're going to be flashing onto the card. Basically, you'll want to put the vBIOS that you're going to put onto your card into the same folder as nvflash. That way, nvflash will detect it when you reference the name of the vBIOS in that command string.


I still don't understand, so "nvflash.rom" I should be adding or "nvflsh64.sys" (my system is 64-bit).

I download the file from the OP and these are the files I got:

nvflash.exe
nvflsh32.sys
nvflsh64.sys

Oh wait I think I understand now, I need to download an MSI vBIOS rom is that correct? As Pimphare have mentioned there is no vBIos for my version of the MSI GPU, I also checked their official website if they have an update vBios but they don't. Though there are lots users with the same card as me who can over-clock the card and jump their core clock to +120 in many reviews and such, how so?

For example: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/07/04/msi-geforce-gtx-760-twin-frozr-oc-2gb-revie/9

Thanks for the reply guys much appreciated.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, just got my brand new Galaxy GTX 760 Reference:



Also can the OP please add Galaxy as a brand for the 760 please.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> I still don't understand, so "nvflash.rom" I should be adding or "nvflsh64.sys" (my system is 64-bit).
> 
> I download the file from the OP and these are the files I got:
> 
> nvflash.exe
> nvflsh32.sys
> nvflsh64.sys
> 
> Oh wait I think I understand now, I need to download an MSI vBIOS rom is that correct? As Pimphare have mentioned there is no vBIos for my version of the MSI GPU, I also checked their official website if they have an update vBios but they don't. Though there are lots users with the same card as me who can over-clock the card and jump their core clock to +120 in many reviews and such, how so?
> 
> For example: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/07/04/msi-geforce-gtx-760-twin-frozr-oc-2gb-revie/9
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys much appreciated.


Correct, you'll need to download a vBIOS for your card, then you'd type that file's name into the command string. If you're wanting to overclock your card, some good information can be found on the first page of this thread. You'll need a program like MSI Afterburner to do the actual overclocking.


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Correct, you'll need to download a vBIOS for your card, then you'd type that file's name into the command string. If you're wanting to overclock your card, some good information can be found on the first page of this thread. You'll need a program like MSI Afterburner to do the actual overclocking.


Sorry forget to mention, yes that's what I use to overclock my card. The maximum I can get is +50 on the core-clock where in most average can get up to 100 or more. I also have set more voltage +12, on power settings max to +145 and it still doesn't make any difference as NVIDIA still crashes went I go over 50 on the core clock. It might be the limit of my card, it's still great though its just I know this card can be over-clocked more as it still hasn't passed 60-65 C while gaming and benching.

So I was here just wondering if that mod actually can over clock my card a bit better. I will wait for an user answer that has the same card as me, if this mod actually works by using the default BIOS of the MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Sorry forget to mention, yes that's what I use to overclock my card. The maximum I can get is +50 on the core-clock where in most average can get up to 100 or more. I also have set more voltage +12, on power settings max to +145 and it still doesn't make any difference as NVIDIA still crashes went I go over 50 on the core clock. It might be the limit of my card, it's still great though its just I know this card can be over-clocked more as it still hasn't passed 60-65 C while gaming and benching.
> 
> So I was here just wondering if that mod actually can over clock my card a bit better. I will wait for an user that has the same card as me, if this mod actually works by using the default BIOS of the MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition.


Try putting the voltage to +12, and the Power Target to +120, then do your overclocking and see what happens....+145 on the power target isn't always better....


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try putting the voltage to +12, and the Power Target to +120, then do your overclocking and see what happens....+145 on the power target isn't always better....


Yeah I also did that too and no luck, been benching for two days now and the stable I have is:

Coreclock: 1189 mhz Boost: 1291mhz

Memory Clock: 1902mhz\3802mhz (Which is very impressive I must say it increased around 5-11 FPS)

Core voltage and Power limit is by default.

I'm still happy with the overclock though









Edit: A question If I upgraded to PCI-E 3.0 will the GPU can be overcloked further? or is just only increase bandwidth only that which doesn't make any difference. I have an i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz which doesn't support PCI-E 3.0., I'm looking at the i5 3570k at the moment.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my brand new Galaxy GTX 760 Reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can the OP please add Galaxy as a brand for the 760 please.


Galaxy it is! Welcome on board!


----------



## Aytac

i bought 2x asus gtx 760 directcu ii oc. cant oc much. +52 core +250 mem.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> i bought 2x asus gtx 760 directcu ii oc. cant oc much. +52 core +250 mem.


Dude with that much power you don't need to OC lol


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Dude with that much power you don't need to OC lol


yea i know :d but i want to have a golden sample!!! zotac amps doing better job i think


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> yea i know :d but i want to have a golden sample!!! zotac amps doing better job i think


I think this is one of those "the grass is always greener on the other side" type of situations....


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> i bought 2x asus gtx 760 directcu ii oc. cant oc much. +52 core +250 mem.


My gtx 760 Asus card overclock like crap also.


----------



## nX3NTY

There is a new Kepler BIOS Tweaker version 1.26 released that seems to support GTX 760. You can download it here

Changelog is here. Use Google translate.

Anyone knows how to totally disable turbo?


----------



## Aytac

gpu1 can reach 1215 boost speed but there is no gain, so i fix both boost speed to same..

GTX760-DC2OC SLI

gpu1: +13
mem1: +300
boost1: 1163
asic1 : 78.1

gpu2: +54
mem2: +300
boost2: 1163
asic2 : 67.4

pci-e : 2.0

cpu: i5 2500k @ 4.5


----------



## ultraex2003

my giga 760 bios with kepler tweaker 1.26 version !!





[


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> gpu1 can reach 1215 boost speed but there is no gain, so i fix both boost speed to same..
> 
> GTX760-DC2OC SLI
> 
> gpu1: +13
> mem1: +300
> boost1: 1163
> asic1 : 78.1
> 
> gpu2: +54
> mem2: +300
> boost2: 1163
> asic2 : 67.4
> 
> pci-e : 2.0
> 
> cpu: i5 2500k @ 4.5


cool. wat about the following?

Idle Temp _______ ?

and

Max Temp _______ ? (Between 1 and 5 min of Furmark.)

GPU clock speeds don't have to be the same. setting them separately is way too much of a hassle.









ASIC + GPU Boost 2.0 technology=Max GPU Boost speed. (memory speed is not effected.)

wat Make and model 760 do u have, Aytac? (Put your sig in your rig, plz. How To Put Your Sig in Your Rig.)

depending of the make and model of 760, it could be better to have the card with a lower ASIC on top. If fans from the top card are blowing down onto the lower card and cooling it, then it's best to have the card with the lower ASIC on top. (if ur cards have exhaust fans then it might still matter which is on top.)

i have ASIC 67% on the top and 82% below. if u click on Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD in my sig, u'll see i have three fans on my 760 HSFs.

GL


----------



## Ultisym

Friendly reminder

All EVGA GPU purchasers who have a card bought after 10-28-13. They have a couple extra games they are giving away via their website. Register your card, upload your invoice then go here:

Pain Killer Hell and Damnation
http://www.evga.com/articles/00801/

and

Deadfall Adventures
http://www.evga.com/articles/00802/

I guess it pays to actually read their newsletter. I dont recognize Deadfall Adventures , but the original Painkiller was pretty fun. They are both on the unreal engine.....and free...... if you have an eligible card


----------



## phre0n

sending one of my GPUs back, due to dead DVI port

so i'm rockin the single 760 for now til i get my replacement. .__.


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, apologies for not reading all 380 pages yet. I have a question, as I'm new to Nvidia Gpu's. I've been looking at the 760's recently due to AMD's line of 79xx series being out of stock and discontinued everywhere.

Anyway, my question is, is there anything that makes the 4Gb version of the GTX 760 necessarily better than the other 2Gb versions? Besides the obvious increase in Memory?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, apologies for not reading all 380 pages yet. I have a question, as I'm new to Nvidia Gpu's. I've been looking at the 760's recently due to AMD's line of 79xx series being out of stock and discontinued everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, is there anything that makes the 4Gb version of the GTX 760 necessarily better than the other 2Gb versions? Besides the obvious increase in Memory?


From everything I've seen and read, it's just the higher amount of memory - the clocks are the same. Though if you're wanting to get some crazy overclocks out of it, go with the Hawk....


----------



## Texoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, apologies for not reading all 380 pages yet. I have a question, as I'm new to Nvidia Gpu's. I've been looking at the 760's recently due to AMD's line of 79xx series being out of stock and discontinued everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, my question is, is there anything that makes the 4Gb version of the GTX 760 necessarily better than the other 2Gb versions? Besides the obvious increase in Memory?


If you have more than one monitor or an higher resolution monitor such as the 21:9 monitors, yes I would recommend a 4GB version to keep the FPS stable.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> From everything I've seen and read, it's just the higher amount of memory - the clocks are the same. Though if you're wanting to get some crazy overclocks out of it, go with the Hawk....


I'm more interested in finding a happy medium between my previous attempt at CF 2 7950's and a new alternative with Nvidia comparable cards. Is the Hawk model you mention one of the 4Gb cards?

I'm not so much worried about stock coolers, cause they will be put under water.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> If you have more than one monitor or an higher resolution monitor such as the 21:9 monitors, yes I would recommend a 4GB version to keep the FPS stable.


Not exactly correct, I was running 3x 21" monitors that are 1080p (in Surround) off of a single 2gb 760.....And maintaining good framerates with high to maxed out settings....


----------



## Destrto

I only run a single "TV" monitor. Not big into the multi monitor setups. But I've heard that the higher memory is mostly useful in the newer games that are GPU heavy?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I only run a single "TV" monitor. Not big into the multi monitor setups. But I've heard that the higher memory is mostly useful in the newer games that are GPU heavy?


Mainly I've seen the higher memory is useful in Skyrim w/ a bunch of mods active....Otherwise, most games dont even use the whole 2gb....For example, Max Payne 3 with everything enabled and the highest settings uses less than 2gb....


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Mainly I've seen the higher memory is useful in Skyrim w/ a bunch of mods active....Otherwise, most games dont even use the whole 2gb....For example, Max Payne 3 with everything enabled and the highest settings uses less than 2gb....


Ok, thanks for the info. I guess if I can get the 4gb model for the same price as a 2Gb model, I should always go bigger. I plan to pair a 2nd at some point as well when funds are in my favor..

Thanks for helping out guys.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info. I guess if I can get the 4gb model for the same price as a 2Gb model, I should always go bigger. I plan to pair a 2nd at some point as well when funds are in my favor..
> 
> Thanks for helping out guys.


Definitely, if you can get the 4gb for the same price as the 2gb, then I'd go for it....Having more is always better than having less!


----------



## magicdave26

Anyone got a link to the ROM from the main post that disables the Boost named *"Asus.GTX760.DirectCU-II-OC.rom"* ?

The download link says "*Wait for updated versions*

Or is it better to wait for the new one ?

Finding OCing this card a PITA because of the boost setting


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
could some one post a Standard Rom File for msi OC
I have made right Hash of mine lol
For got to set back on standar GK104 and its all over the place

ok just found it in Thread
Happy Days


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Anyone got a link to the ROM from the main post that disables the Boost named *"Asus.GTX760.DirectCU-II-OC.rom"* ?
> 
> The download link says "*Wait for updated versions*
> 
> Or is it better to wait for the new one ?
> 
> Finding OCing this card a PITA because of the boost setting


The last update that I got was saying that the modded vBIOSes were still being worked on - hence the "Wait for updated versions"....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The last update that I got was saying that the modded vBIOSes were still being worked on - hence the "Wait for updated versions"....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


A bit further back in this thread, someone has quoted the entire list of those BIOSs, Im assuming from the main post, which was my thinking that they were live and linked at some point ?


----------



## blaze2210

skyn3t is the one that made them....They were up for a couple hours, but were taken down to be revised. I sent skyn3t a message the other day to see if he was still working on them, and he said he was....So we'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> skyn3t is the one that made them....They were up for a couple hours, but were taken down to be revised. I sent skyn3t a message the other day to see if he was still working on them, and he said he was....So we'll just have to wait and see....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Ah ok cool, fingers crossed then

Boost on a GPU is a ******ed idea imo


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Ah ok cool, fingers crossed then
> *
> Boost on a GPU is a ******ed idea* imo


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Thorteris

Anybody know what is the average base clock OC is currently on gtx 760s?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Anybody know what is the average base clock OC is currently on gtx 760s?


Which manufacturer or model are you referring to?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

To people with tri SLI(HOMECINEMA-PC),how's the scaling?


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Which manufacturer or model are you referring to?


Asus gtx 760.


----------



## JBizz

Just ran a fs benchmark. Got p5685 clocked @ 1188...is this stock clock or the "gpu boost 2.0" my box stated this along with +79mhz on gpu clock. I might want to push this card to its limits soon model p4-3769-kb


----------



## faction87

just got my evga gtx 760 sc 2gb yesterday an im super impressed and happy with it, coming from my 650 ti 1gb. it was a major boost in fps
i still cant believe i can run bf4 at ultra -aa an the bottom 3 settings. but its good card. would there be a fps difference between the 2gb an 4gb models? I also notice on evga precision X it says gtx gets to around 70-73* full load or while playin bf4 atleast.


----------



## eBombzor

There is no difference between the 2GB and the 4GB since GK106 isn't strong enough to play at high res anyways.

You should set a custom fan profile for your card. It helps a ton with temps.


----------



## faction87

how do i go about setting it and like what settings?


----------



## eBombzor

Go to the fan profile inside the Precision settings.

I usually have the fan at the lowest possible RPM until it reaches 45 C. Then I change 45 C to 60% speed and I set 80 C to 100%. It might be a little bit too loud for you but it definitely lowered my temps a ton. Sorry I can't show you a pic, I don't have my card ATM.

You should also have an FPS limit (to 60 FPS) for games that support it. Like Battlefield 3 and 4.

73 C is not bad at all. It's pretty normal for a GPU.


----------



## Majentrix

Anyone done The Mod to their 760? What clocks/temps did you mange to get?


----------



## Novadix

Hey guys, do you know, if it is possible to run 3 760's in triple SLI, with a 860 80+platinum PSU, and an i7 4770k`? I was just wondering, since i dont want to spend money on something that wont work.


----------



## xzamples

what is a good mobo to SLI 2 msi gtx 760s ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novadix*
> 
> Hey guys, do you know, if it is possible to run 3 760's in triple SLI, with a 860 80+platinum PSU, and an i7 4770k`? I was just wondering, since i dont want to spend money on something that wont work.


If that's an 860w PSU, then no, I don't believe you'd be able to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> what is a good mobo to SLI 2 msi gtx 760s ?


Really, any board that supports SLI would work. Personally, I'm using the MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming motherboard - it has good spacing for the cards and matches the Gaming Edition 760's....


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If that's an 860w PSU, then no, I don't believe you'd be able to.
> Really, any board that supports SLI would work. Personally, I'm using the MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming motherboard - it has good spacing for the cards and matches the Gaming Edition 760's....


that was the one i was leaning towards...

what is the diferences betwen the MSI Z87-GD65 and the MSI Z87-G45 ??

also , are you overclocking using OC Genie? and if you are, how is that?

also how are the temps

i'm wondering if a XFX 550W PRO550W Core Edition Single Rail is enough to run this build: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/2jhr3


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> that was the one i was leaning towards...
> 
> what is the diferences betwen the MSI Z87-GD65 and the MSI Z87-G45 ??
> 
> also , are you overclocking using OC Genie? and if you are, how is that?
> 
> also how are the temps
> 
> i'm wondering if a XFX 550W PRO550W Core Edition Single Rail is enough to run this build: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/2jhr3


No but the 650 watts could

Cant recall if it has PCI-E cables enough for two cards?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No but the 650 watts could
> 
> Cant recall if it has PCI-E cables enough for two cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> that was the one i was leaning towards...
> 
> what is the diferences betwen the MSI Z87-GD65 and the MSI Z87-G45 ??
> 
> also , are you overclocking using OC Genie? and if you are, how is that?
> 
> also how are the temps
> 
> i'm wondering if a XFX 550W PRO550W Core Edition Single Rail is enough to run this build: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/2jhr3


53A is not enough to power 2x 760's.... Especially once you factor in hard drives, fans, etc....


----------



## Thorteris

Should I get another gtx 760 or a r9-290 with aftermarket cooling? And is my PSU decent enough to support 2 gtx 760s?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Should I get another gtx 760 or a r9-290 with aftermarket cooling? And is my PSU decent enough to support 2 gtx 760s?


What PSU do you have? It's not listed in your signature....


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What PSU do you have? It's not listed in your signature....


\
Well thats weird but it is this one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438007


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> \
> Well thats weird but it is this one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438007


Since you have about 80A available between the 12v rails, you should be good - including the 850w....


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Since you have about 80A available between the 12v rails, you should be good - including the 850w....


Will my cpu or anything bottleneck?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Will my cpu or anything bottleneck?


Nah, your 4770k should not be a bottleneck for the 760....I'm running a 4.6ghz 4670k with my SLI 760's and it works just fine!


----------



## faction87

tried those fan settings max temp was 63* @ 85% Fan speed .


----------



## Novadix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nah, your 4770k should not be a bottleneck for the 760....I'm running a 4.6ghz 4670k with my SLI 760's and it works just fine!


Just a question then. How come I wont be able to run 3 760's in sli, with a 4770k? - And thats with a 850w PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> \
> Well thats weird but it is this one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438007


Sory to tell you but that one is very mediocre

Its not bad per say its just not great either


----------



## Fonne

Is there any that have seem how high the Asus GTX760 Mars can go in voltage ? - Is thinking about if the bios from this thread will also work on the dual GTX760 card ....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Is there any that have seem how high the Asus GTX760 Mars can go in voltage ? - Is thinking about if the bios from this thread will also work on the dual GTX760 card ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Definitely, if you can get the 4gb for the same price as the 2gb, then I'd go for it....Having more is always better than having less!


Mars cards are a complete waste of money. They are produced simply for the sake of a company's bragging rights. The 800 series cards coming out early next year will be just as fast and much cheaper. U'd be wasting money on a Mars card, if u could actually gets ur hands on one.


----------



## Fonne

Still like that they are unique







....

Has just got the option to buy a Jetstream ....

GeForce® GTX 760 JETSTREAM
http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2189

Are there any other GTX760 that uses the exactly same PCB ? -


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

tom'sHardware (December 12, 2013 6:00 AM):

G-Sync Technology Preview: Quite Literally A Game Changer

A little blah blah the 1st half of Page 1. Jump down to the Section on Page 1, "Getting Creative: Nvidia Introduces G-Sync". And all else is very cool.

Some of the Great Questions answered:

Will G-Sync Ever Be Standardized?

Going Faster: Is This Tech Limited To High-Refresh Panels?

Are There Any Issues Between SLI And G-Sync?

What Does It Take To See G-Sync In Surround?

When Will This Stuff Be Available, And For How Much?

i can't wait!









Edit:

Guru3D (12/12/2013 01:58 PM):

NVIDIA G-Sync Explored and Explained - Synchronizing Monitor & Graphics Card

(i haven't read it yet. just found it. Should be as good as the tom'sHardware article.)

Edit 2: i just noticed in this ^^ Gur3D article...
Quote:


> For our tests I'll be using a rather normal GeForce GTX 760.


----------



## JBizz

What is g sync in a nut shell?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> What is g sync in a nut shell?


" G-Sync is a technology from NVIDIA to make monitor refresh rates variable. The monitor will time its draws to whenever the GPU is finished rendering. A scene which requires 40ms to draw will have a smooth 'framerate' of 25FPS instead of trying to fit in some fraction of 60 FPS."


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> " G-Sync is a technology from NVIDIA to make monitor refresh rates variable. The monitor will time its draws to whenever the GPU is finished rendering. A scene which requires 40ms to draw will have a smooth 'framerate' of 25FPS instead of trying to fit in some fraction of 60 FPS."


i c. i read the page and it kind of made since to me. some games i do see those LINES but not shifting like they pointed out.... no idea what those lines i see are...


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The last update that I got was saying that the modded vBIOSes were still being worked on - hence the "Wait for updated versions"....


a friend of mine has 4 samples 760GTX and he doesnt know how to force vcore1212mV, the problem is still Vcore drops.. anyway boost isnt easy to disable also... for now it is maybe only possible to disable PL...


----------



## rubendejong

First post here!









I'm also looking into overclocking my MSI 760 HAWK. I'm quite on the way but something bothers me. I've put the card in ln2 mode, but it does not seem to do anything. vCore is still at default 1.175 and is not possible to set it any higher. Also, the powerlimit in AB is max 115.
For that I found out by reading this thread it might be a flaw in AB, and I should problaly do a softmod. However I cannot find anyone who still has the voltage at 1.175, seems that 1.20 or 1.212 is the actual limit, except from the fact that I should be able to put it at like 1.3 with this ln2 bios.

Can one of you guys explain to me why this is? Do I still need to flash the vbios with the skyn3t one?

Currently I'm running 1267 core and 3703 mem stable, but I think there is still room for improvement







Thanks in advance!


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you elaborate on that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Yea, when you're using 2D you want 2D clocks, when you're playing 3D games, you want full 3D clocks for max FPS

Either set the GPU to the max clocks it can manage at the factory, or don't and leave it for us to OC with, but setting a max clock and a boost clock does nothing but make it difficult to stabilize an OC

AMD cards, static 3D clocks, job done

Why would I want sub max clocks if my card can boost higher?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubendejong*
> 
> First post here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking into overclocking my MSI 760 HAWK. I'm quite on the way but something bothers me. I've put the card in ln2 mode, but it does not seem to do anything. vCore is still at default 1.175 and is not possible to set it any higher. Also, the powerlimit in AB is max 115.
> For that I found out by reading this thread it might be a flaw in AB, and I should problaly do a softmod. However I cannot find anyone who still has the voltage at 1.175, seems that 1.20 or 1.212 is the actual limit, except from the fact that I should be able to put it at like 1.3 with this ln2 bios.
> 
> Can one of you guys explain to me why this is? Do I still need to flash the vbios with the skyn3t one?
> 
> Currently I'm running 1267 core and 3703 mem stable, but I think there is still room for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A. Go to post #1, Here.

B. Scroll down to, "OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760"

C. Click on, "OC Guide (Click to show)".

D. Follow melodystyle2003's OC guide.

E. Let us know how it goes.

F. Put ur Rig in ur Sig, plz. How To Put Your Rig in Your Sig

GL


----------



## magicdave26

Why does my 760 keep throttling back to 536MHz forcing me to reboot to reset it ?

Temps never went over 58c this time and it throttled back


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Why does my 760 keep throttling back to 536MHz forcing me to reboot to reset it ?
> 
> Temps never went over 58c this time and it throttled back


Take screenshots of your Afterburner settings, as well as the Settings tab of Afterburner....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Take screenshots of your Afterburner settings, as well as the Settings tab of Afterburner....


It's happening even when Im using AB just for monitoring but this is my OC settings

I even made a fairly active fan profile to see if that would help, but no go


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Why does my 760 keep throttling back to 536MHz forcing me to reboot to reset it ?
> 
> Temps never went over 58c this time and it throttled back


Maybe unstable clocks?try using stock settings and see


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Maybe unstable clocks?try using stock settings and see


Yea I have done, that's what I was saying about using MSI AB only for monitoring too, still does it


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Why does my 760 keep throttling back to 536MHz forcing me to reboot to reset it ?
> 
> Temps never went over 58c this time and it throttled back


u mean why do they keep throttling down to 536MHz?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> u mean why do they keep throttling down to 536MHz?


That's what I said, Im in the middle of a game and it clocks down to 536MHz and stays there until I reboot the machine


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> That's what I said, Im in the middle of a game and it clocks down to 536MHz and stays there until I reboot the machine


-Check Control Panel/ Power Options to be sure it's not set to, "Power saver". Always use, "Balanced" and if Reset Option is available Reset it. If that doesn't change anything try, "High Performance". But remember that "Balanced" should save electrify when using 2D.

-Do u have multiple GPU OC utilities installed?

-Got any Anti-Gremlin software?


----------



## rubendejong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubendejong*
> 
> First post here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking into overclocking my MSI 760 HAWK. I'm quite on the way but something bothers me. I've put the card in ln2 mode, but it does not seem to do anything. vCore is still at default 1.175 and is not possible to set it any higher. Also, the powerlimit in AB is max 115.
> For that I found out by reading this thread it might be a flaw in AB, and I should problaly do a softmod. However I cannot find anyone who still has the voltage at 1.175, seems that 1.20 or 1.212 is the actual limit, except from the fact that I should be able to put it at like 1.3 with this ln2 bios.
> 
> Can one of you guys explain to me why this is? Do I still need to flash the vbios with the skyn3t one?
> 
> Currently I'm running 1267 core and 3703 mem stable, but I think there is still room for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> A. Go to post #1, Here.
> 
> B. Scroll down to, "OVERCLOCK THE GTX 760"
> 
> C. Click on, "OC Guide (Click to show)".
> 
> D. Follow melodystyle2003's OC guide.
> 
> E. Let us know how it goes.


Exactly what I did in my post








Quote:


> F. Put ur Rig in ur Sig, plz. How To Put Your Rig in Your Sig


Done!


----------



## magicdave26

Do all 760s have this LN2 mode switch or just certain ones?

Does the ASUS GTX760 DirectCU II OC have one ?

If yes, where is it ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Do all 760s have this LN2 mode switch or just certain ones?
> 
> Does the ASUS GTX760 DirectCU II OC have one ?
> 
> If yes, where is it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Do all 760s have this LN2 mode switch or just certain ones?
> 
> Does the ASUS GTX760 DirectCU II OC have one ?
> 
> If yes, where is it ?


Only the MSI HAWK has it unfortunately


----------



## magicdave26

Ah ok thanks

The 760 doesn't seem to OC very well, when I try, it overheats, or crashes in game even with extra voltage

Up to this point, I got better performance from my old 7870 than this 760, wish I'd just gotten another 7870 right now


----------



## Onikage

This is what i got on my asus gtx 760 is this any good or is it belowe average?


----------



## CageJ

its average...

ASUS must have custom bios with bigger PL.. the limit for asus's cards is the PL 105%.. Sometimes this causes Vcore drops...

ASIC 80% must handle about 1130MHz baseclock..

What is your ASIC?


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> its average...
> 
> ASUS must have custom bios with bigger PL.. the limit for asus's cards is the PL 105%.. Sometimes this causes Vcore drops...
> 
> ASIC 80% must handle about 1130MHz baseclock..
> 
> What is your ASIC?


69,7 % i didnt mess with custom bios so far dont know if there is any for this card


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubendejong*
> 
> Exactly what I did in my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!


A/Burner soft modd is the only way to get 1.3v +
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Do all 760s have this LN2 mode switch or just certain ones?
> 
> Does the ASUS GTX760 DirectCU II OC have one ?
> 
> If yes, where is it ?


You dont need to use the LN2 bios to clock the 760 standard bios does just fine........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Only the MSI HAWK has it unfortunately


Certain EVGA 760 has it to


----------



## rubendejong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> A/Burner soft modd is the only way to get 1.3v +


I figured that part out. But as I said, my card is running at 1.175 according to gpu-z, while everyone seems to be able to pull 1.212 without any softmod. Why could that be?
Quote:


> You dont need to use the LN2 bios to clock the 760 standard bios does just fine........


So, my suspicion is right and the ln2 bios does absolutely nothing and is just a marketing trick? Or just a way to have dual bios in case one gets messed up?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubendejong*
> 
> I figured that part out. But as I said, my card is running at 1.175 according to gpu-z, while everyone seems to be able to pull 1.212 without any softmod. Why could that be?
> So, my suspicion is right and the ln2 bios does absolutely nothing and is just a marketing trick? Or just a way to have dual bios in case one gets messed up?


In my case thats what i used stock bios . LN2 bios has safetys turned off . But i know peeps who use LN2 on cards with that one and have gotten 1750mhz and past 4004 on mem









Do the soft mod and it will fix that . You can adjust voltage with slider if you dont want above 1.212v







No two cards are the same .Some have 1.212 and pl and some dont have da extra .12mv some dont have power level ..... gigas are the same 3 diff versions of the same card . My other hawk is like yours till i did some hack


----------



## magicdave26

Ok I think I worked out my crashing problems, looks like it was the Memory OC that was causing it, not the Core OC

I followed the guide on the main post for about 3 hours last night, and ended up with over 1300MHz Core before Furmark crashed, but Heaven forced me to drop most of that in 13MHz increments back down to 1228MHz stable on the core (1150 set in GPU Tweak, 78 is the cards Boost clock)

Then I bumped the memory up running Heaven and got to 6800 before deciding to just leave it at that as it seemed stable, but as soon as I started playing Assassins Creed 4, it crashed

Dropped the cards memory back to stock and my Core OC was stable playing AC4, so today I might play about with OCing the memory using AC4 as the stress test, it seems to fail bad OCs that are passing in Furmark and Heaven

1228MHz on the Core isn't bad I suppose, could probably squeeze a little more but I dropped it down a little further to be 100% it was stable before saving OC settings


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Ok I think I worked out my crashing problems, looks like it was the Memory OC that was causing it, not the Core OC
> 
> I followed the guide on the main post for about 3 hours last night, and ended up with over 1300MHz Core before Furmark crashed, but Heaven forced me to drop most of that in 13MHz increments back down to 1228MHz stable on the core (1150 set in GPU Tweak, 78 is the cards Boost clock)
> 
> Then I bumped the memory up running Heaven and got to 6800 before deciding to just leave it at that as it seemed stable, but as soon as I started playing Assassins Creed 4, it crashed
> 
> Dropped the cards memory back to stock and my Core OC was stable playing AC4, so today I might play about with OCing the memory using AC4 as the stress test, it seems to fail bad OCs that are passing in Furmark and Heaven
> 
> 1228MHz on the Core isn't bad I suppose, could probably squeeze a little more but I dropped it down a little further to be 100% it was stable before saving OC settings


AC4 seems to be very sensitive to OC my OC passes furmark,heaven,valey all the games i tried so far but not sure whats up with that game


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> AC4 seems to be very sensitive to OC my OC passes furmark,heaven,valey all the games i tried so far but not sure whats up with that game


Yea same, I assume AC4 is stressing the card more than any other games / benchmarks - so from now on, Im using AC4 as my stress test, if it passes that, it's gonna pass everything else


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Ok I think I worked out my crashing problems, looks like it was the Memory OC that was causing it, not the Core OC
> 
> I followed the guide on the main post for about 3 hours last night, and ended up with over 1300MHz Core before Furmark crashed, but Heaven forced me to drop most of that in 13MHz increments back down to 1228MHz stable on the core (1150 set in GPU Tweak, 78 is the cards Boost clock)
> 
> Then I bumped the memory up running Heaven and got to 6800 before deciding to just leave it at that as it seemed stable, but as soon as I started playing Assassins Creed 4, it crashed
> 
> Dropped the cards memory back to stock and my Core OC was stable playing AC4, so today I might play about with OCing the memory using AC4 as the stress test, it seems to fail bad OCs that are passing in Furmark and Heaven
> 
> 1228MHz on the Core isn't bad I suppose, could probably squeeze a little more but I dropped it down a little further to be 100% it was stable before saving OC settings


Congratz!









Add the most stable OC to ur sig : (Fill in blanks.)

GTX 760____ Make Model# (Include a link)
GPU (MHz) _____ + ___ (Stock ____)
Mem (MHz) _____ + ___ (Stock 6008)
Voltage (mV) ___ + __
Power Limit ____ % ___
Idle Temp _______ __
Max Temp _______ __

See how i did it in my sig(?):

GTX 760-SLI____ Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD
GPU (MHz) _____ + 104 (Stock 1085)
Mem (MHz) _____ + 700 (Stock 6008)
Voltage (mV) ___ + 12
Power Limit ____ % 102
Idle Temp _______ 31
Max Temp _______ 68

By doing so u will help anyone with ur Make and model. (Including Stock Speeds helps all ppl.) Plus if u link the Make Model#, it's an all around a handy link. Don't worry about boost speeds because temperature and ASIC affect it and make it unique. U will notice Boost speeds are always in 13MHz increments. SLI rarely has exact same Boost speeds for both cards, in case u ever go SLI and wonder if it's aok. 1 of my cards Boost speed is 52MHz faster than the other card. But that's how GPU Boost 2.0 was designed.

GL


----------



## Fonne

What GTX760 will you buy today, must be under 250 Euro + use a PCB no longer that 24 cm ...

http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+%28VGA%29/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+760.html/page/1

Palit GeForce GTX 760 Aktiv = 201 Euro (980MHz)
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 760 AMP! = 212 Euro (1111MHz)
Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II Aktiv = 216 Euro (1006MHz)

Think that the Zotac AMP looks really nice at the price ? ... Could also get a Palit GeForce GTX 760 JetStream with 4GB Vram at 243 Euro, but that will cost ~60 Euro more in SLI, and is only running a single 1080p screen - Worth it ?

Think that 2x Zotac AMP running 1111 Mhz looks really nice, and would only cost 424 Euro ....


----------



## Buxty

Hey club members!

I've just put up my Radeon 7870XT on ebay and it looks like it will sell









I've been thinking of coming back to team green because i've been having a pain with AMD drivers recently and the GTX760 isn't much more than a R9 270X Hawk.

Would you guys say its worth dropping say around 173GBP on a reference Nvidia model of the 760, or would it be more advisable to get a model by MSI, EVGA or ASUS?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Hey club members!
> 
> I've just put up my Radeon 7870XT on ebay and it looks like it will sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of coming back to team green because i've been having a pain with AMD drivers recently and the GTX760 isn't much more than a R9 270X Hawk.
> 
> Would you guys say its worth dropping say around 173GBP on a reference Nvidia model of the 760, or would it be more advisable to get a model by MSI, EVGA or ASUS?


MSI Hawk is the only one to buy if u OC. But there's the question of 4GB vRAM. ur prob cool without 4GB, but if u like to mod games that's another thing and maybe 4 GB is for u.

But the release of 800 series is so close u might want to get into EVGA's 90 day trade-up and not miss out on wat could be the most unbelievable card (Maxwell series).

u've seen the graph HERE, right? it's been around a while. Maxwell will be a big jump ahead of Kepler (600/700).

most 760 users got SLI a while bak or plan to. they will be nice little bak up cards in the future. not too expensive. i've been forced to run a single card on BF4 today and it pretty much gets the job done on Ultra settings. (Stupid Dec 16th patch today forces u to go no SLI or u get Flickering on land terrain. But a single card has delivered constant 60+FPS on ultra in MP.)

But bak to the EVGA trade-up program... Maxwell will be out it seems Q1 2014. do the math. So, a 760 no sooner than 3rd week of jan and u might make it. Playing it safe would mean adding at least two weeks to that and waiting until first week of February. But the price of a 760 could get u half of the new 800. I think it may start with an 880 card but nobody really knows. Maxwell will definitely ROCK the world!

GL


----------



## Buxty

I hadn't seen that link, thanks for that! Thanks to me choosing an AMD FX processor it means if i was to wait for Maxwell i'd need something for the mean time...

I guess i'll have to start thinking about if i'd be happy waiting for Maxwell or not. Doesn't it seem odd that they would release a card like the 760 which isn't THAT old even if they had to use up all the old GK104 chips they had laying around?


----------



## ulysses721

Got my 2nd Hawk, will set up this weekend. I cannot wait, this week is going to go by so slow because of this.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Got my 2nd Hawk, will set up this weekend. I cannot wait, this week is going to go by so slow because of this.


Nice!! Looking back, I should've gone with the Hawks, but the Gaming Edition matches my board - I really like the Dragon....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I hadn't seen that link, thanks for that! Thanks to me choosing an AMD FX processor it means if i was to wait for Maxwell i'd need something for the mean time...
> 
> I guess i'll have to start thinking about if i'd be happy waiting for Maxwell or not. Doesn't it seem odd that they would release a card like the 760 which isn't THAT old even if they had to use up all the old GK104 chips they had laying around?


did u read,
Quote:


> SOURCE
> ...this will be the first GPU to feature a 64-bit ARM "general-purpose core". This general purpose ARM core is to help Maxwell progress the GPU into a more autonomous interaction with the CPU.


idk why more ppl are talking about it. but nVidia is no slouch at making ARMs, right? and maybe the GPU's out already are pretty monstrous already as far as computing power. but adding an ARM sounds as revolutionary as anything that has ever occurred in Video cards.









it would be funny if it made my three year old PC last well past four years.lol


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nice!! Looking back, I should've gone with the Hawks, but the Gaming Edition matches my board - I really like the Dragon....


Oh I don't blame ya and your mobo is miles ahead of mine (Asus P8z77-V LK). Also my case is the Corsair 550D so I cannot see inside to the wonderful rainbow that I'll have going on lol

How do you like the gaming edition sli so far? What games do you play on max?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Oh I don't blame ya and your mobo is miles ahead of mine (Asus P8z77-V LK). Also my case is the Corsair 550D so I cannot see inside to the wonderful rainbow that I'll have going on lol
> 
> How do you like the gaming edition sli so far? What games do you play on max?


I play everything on Max....







The main ones I'm playing right now are Arkham Origins, Assassin's Creed IV, Need For Speed Rivals, and Saints Row IV....









To answer your question, I love these cards in SLI! I don't even look at the game's requirements, I just go straight into the Settings and max out the graphics - great cards!


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I play everything on Max....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main ones I'm playing right now are Arkham Origins, Assassin's Creed IV, Need For Speed Rivals, and Saints Row IV....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, I love these cards in SLI! I don't even look at the game's requirements, I just go straight into the Settings and max out the graphics - great cards!


I saw a list of games that support SLI, are you able to use SLI on games that are not supported? I figure there might be some way...


----------



## JBizz

Now i wish i got 4gb. I was looking to mod a few games like crazy. But i made. The jump from 1gb to 2gb on a 1600x900 so maybe ill be okay.

So I've asked this before. Does anyone play bl2 on their evga card?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> but nVidia is no slouch at making ARMs, right?


they don't have to make ARMs, they have one of mine (and a leg)

I'm just hoping Maxwell offers something that uses under 160watt that I can put in my i7 3770 Alienware X51.


----------



## Fonne

Hi

Can the 760 Hawk raise the voltage by software higher than Zotac GTX760 AMP ? .... Really like the Hawk, but it cost ~40 Euro more than the Zotac AMP = 80 Euro in SLI ....


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can the 760 Hawk raise the voltage by software higher than Zotac GTX760 AMP ? .... Really like the Hawk, but it cost ~40 Euro more than the Zotac AMP = 80 Euro in SLI ....


As far as i know, only the msi gtx760 *hawk* can raise its voltage beyond 1.12125V. Also at the price of this gtx760 hawk, you can get the asus gtx770 nowdays, which is ~10% faster but voltage locked so its up to you to decide.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Jumping from 570 Sli to MSI 760 Sli, looking forward to the change.


----------



## Aazelion

So, im a little confused with Kepler Overclocking still,









i come from a 560Ti so it was much simpler back then, now i need someone to explain me something, why is valley telling me i have much higher core clock than what i set it to?

for example, i set core by +90 on Afterburner, so GPU-Z goes to 1096 (1006 is stock on my card) and 1162 boost clock, but when i fire up Valley to test clocks it goes to 1202Mhz on Afterburner and Valley tells me 1332 Core









Is this a Valley bug or something? cause i dont know if thats the actual clock and making it unstable, who should i believe, Afterburner? or is it actually boosting to 1332, Memory clocks are unaffected by this because they dont boost.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aazelion*
> 
> So, im a little confused with Kepler Overclocking still,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i come from a 560Ti so it was much simpler back then, now i need someone to explain me something, why is valley telling me i have much higher core clock than what i set it to?
> 
> for example, i set core by +90 on Afterburner, so GPU-Z goes to 1096 (1006 is stock on my card) and 1162 boost clock, but when i fire up Valley to test clocks it goes to 1202Mhz on Afterburner and Valley tells me 1332 Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Valley bug or something? cause i dont know if thats the actual clock and making it unstable, who should i believe, Afterburner? or is it actually boosting to 1332, Memory clocks are unaffected by this because they dont boost.


Valley bug, better trust the msi ab, evga precision or gpu-z readings.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> As far as i know, only the msi gtx760 *hawk* can raise its voltage beyond 1.12125V. Also at the price of this gtx760 hawk, you can get the asus gtx770 nowdays, which is ~10% faster but voltage locked so its up to you to decide.


Nope, thats not true..
Every GK104 is able to handle and somehow there is a way to enable 1,3V. The problem is, that modders do not know how to unlock these cards... Unfortunately I think there will be no CUSTOM BIOS... We're waiting for months and THERE IS NO INFO about custom bios... I am scared, the modders just give it up... Even the custom bios column from first page is missing...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Nope, thats not true..
> Every GK104 is able to handle and somehow there is a way to enable 1,3V. The problem is, that modders do not know how to unlock these cards... Unfortunately I think there will be no CUSTOM BIOS... We're waiting for months and THERE IS NO INFO about custom bios... I am scared, the modders just give it up... Even the custom bios column from first page is missing...


Unfortunately my friend that's not true,the 760 can't have unlocked voltage because it's hardware modded so people can't raise the voltage inly MSI HAWK has the voltage chip that enables it to have unlocked voltage


----------



## CageJ

NCP4206 voltage control has only Titan, 780Ti etc. but THERE ARE many voltage controllers with SW adjustable voltage...

Anyway, when we can wait CUSTOM BIOS with 1212mV and PL 150% enabled ? And what about problems with vcore drops ? Can be fixed ?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> NCP4206 voltage control has only Titan, 780Ti etc. but THERE ARE many voltage controllers with SW adjustable voltage...
> 
> Anyway, when we can wait CUSTOM BIOS with 1212mV and PL 150% enabled ? And what about problems with vcore drops ? Can be fixed ?!


The hawk runs 4206 controller and thats why i was able to do the AB softmod / hack


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Nope, thats not true..
> Every GK104 is able to handle and somehow there is a way to enable 1,3V. The problem is, that modders do not know how to unlock these cards... Unfortunately I think there will be no CUSTOM BIOS... We're waiting for months and THERE IS NO INFO about custom bios... I am scared, the modders just give it up... Even the custom bios column from first page is missing...


Perhaps you have some infos to share with us.
The list of voltage controllers i have seen on gtx 760 contains the followings: Richtek RT8867A, RT8802A and NCP5392 only (except the hawk).
Have you any valid info to soft mode any of this controller? If yes, elaborate us, this will help many owners for sure.

For the custom bios, when @skyn3t have time and made progress will inform us.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Unfortunately my friend that's not true,the 760 can't have unlocked voltage because it's hardware modded so people can't raise the voltage inly MSI HAWK has the voltage chip that enables it to have unlocked voltage


Hows the snow in EGYPT !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Nope, thats not true..
> Every GK104 is able to handle and somehow there is a way to enable 1,3V. The problem is, that modders do not know how to unlock these cards... Unfortunately I think there will be no CUSTOM BIOS... We're waiting for months and THERE IS NO INFO about custom bios... I am scared, the modders just give it up... Even the custom bios column from first page is missing...


Heres a hint do your homework before coming here and posting stuff you obviously know little about .
760 bios generally sucks , its a pita to mod . Every bios i tested wasnt doing what it was modded to do


----------



## CageJ

HOMECINEMA-PC,

unfortunately i know.. I modded it too, not with Kepler BIOS Tweaker or Gold, but always i get bad CheckSUM.. So i am afraid, it just cant be modded...

BTW, the NCP5392 mentioned here, should be able to SW modded, it is just needed to have OCP disable according to datasheet...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC,
> 
> unfortunately i know.. I modded it too, not with Kepler BIOS Tweaker or Gold, but always i get bad CheckSUM.. So i am afraid, it just cant be modded...
> 
> BTW, the NCP5392 mentioned here, should be able to SW modded, it is just needed to have OCP disable according to datasheet...


Also too , the reason the hawk does and handles extra volts is the 2 8 pin plugs and the PCB board is not nvidia spec is cause they made their own PCB for it


----------



## CageJ

Finally someone said that not only the voltage controller is the only reason why Hawk is able to reach 1.3V on core.. So they made the PCB on their own...

THX for answer.


----------



## Fonne

Has anybody tried to raise the voltage to 1.3v on the Hawk with watercooling and how high could it go ?


----------



## MuGGz

Hi there

I have MSI 760TF card

Please give me some pointers if you see something that I could do different in my OC

2500k @ 4,5Ghz
8gb ram


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hows the snow in EGYPT !


White and cold....very anti-Egyption,snowed for the first time since 112 years I think,nice weather for OCing though


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I have MSI 760TF card
> 
> Please give me some pointers if you see something that I could do different in my OC
> 
> 2500k @ 4,5Ghz
> 8gb ram
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are good. Set the power target to 115% and temp to 90°C and try again. I think power limit throttles you.


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You are good. Set the power target to 115% and temp to 90°C and try again. I think power limit throttles you.


thankx, i really like this card for the price and performance

When I was messing around with the power limit it got unstable and the valley kept freezing and stopping.... any ideas what could be causing that ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Has anybody tried to raise the voltage to 1.3v on the Hawk with watercooling and how high could it go ?


Wasnt aware there is a w/block for hawk .
1.35v - LLC = 1.32v is all i needed for 1411 / 4004


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> White and cold....very anti-Egyption,snowed for the first time since 112 years I think,nice weather for OCing though


Good for overclocking









Ive only had a euro white xmas once


----------



## TopicClocker

Hi guys, I see everyone been busy with their new 760s counting 392 pages







I'm kind of stuck on a choice between two different GPUs and I think it would be best to go to the guys who own the cards.
I'm currently looking at Gigabytes WF 760GTX 2GB and a 7950, from where I'm looking at buying from I can find the 7950 for £191 with no games, I can get a 760GTX from another place with AC4 and Splinter Cell Blacklist for £199, I'm currently running a 6850 and want to go Nvidia this time round and the 760 looks like a very attractive deal, with performance close to and occasionally onpar or beating the 7950 at stock, my main reason for wanting to go Nvidia is proprietary features such as Physx and the newly introduced shadowplay.

How well can you overclock a 760 under good cooling etc and what is the performance gap between stock and oc'd?

I've read a couple pages and I can see the GPU's average overclock potential, would just like some clarification in comparison to a 7950, both are really strong cards.

Edit: Change of plans, I think im gonna get a 760
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea reference 670 blocks will work with reference 760s.
> 
> Has anyone tried EVGA's Pixel Clock Utility or NVidia's Monitor Overclocking? I want to use it but I'm afraid it'll damage my old LCD monitor or something.


You can OC monitors? that I didnt know :O


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Wasnt aware there is a w/block for hawk .
> 1.35v - LLC = 1.32v is all i needed for 1411 / 4004


Just use a GPU block ? - Should fit fine ....

But can see that is is 264mm long, sadly I dont think it will fit my build then - Was hoping on around ~240 max ...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> thankx, i really like this card for the price and performance
> 
> When I was messing around with the power limit it got unstable and the valley kept freezing and stopping.... any ideas what could be causing that ?


My guess is that gpu is not stable at these clocks and when have o run at its 100% without throttling cause of power target limit, it crashes.
Set fan @ 100%, power target and temp at their max points and check on what clocks your gpu is fully stable.


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> My guess is that gpu is not stable at these clocks and when have o run at its 100% without throttling cause of power target limit, it crashes.
> Set fan @ 100%, power target and temp at their max points and check on what clocks your gpu is fully stable.


The card is 100% stable with those settings i just posted, i can run every benchmark and play games and with the fan curve i have set it never goes over 65° (60° in bf4)

Maby i'll try resetting everything and start over with the power limit and volt at max and see if i can go further


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Hello everyone! I was watching this video just to see how the 4k was, and I saw some twiching in it when I changed it to full screen... Is it possible that one 760 is not enough to roll this smoothly? I only have one monitor. How is this vid with those who have SLI? I'm think that I'm going to go with SLI after christmas, and if I'm able to gain enough money, it might even mean selling this one and making it HAWK SLI










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! I was watching this video just to see how the 4k was, and I saw some twiching in it when I changed it to full screen... Is it possible that one 760 is not enough to roll this smoothly? I only have one monitor. How is this vid with those who have SLI? I'm think that I'm going to go with SLI after christmas, and if I'm able to gain enough money, it might even mean selling this one and making it HAWK SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keep in mind that internet videos are mainly dependent on your internet speed, your video card shouldn't be much of an issue in that matter....


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that internet videos are mainly dependent on your internet speed, your video card shouldn't be much of an issue in that matter....


Yes I know that, but it worked like a charm in our other computer that has 670 in it, and ofcourse it's the same internet connection. That's what made me wonder. But it's good to hear that it isn't my cards fault


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hi guys, I see everyone been busy with their new 760s counting 392 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of stuck on a choice between two different GPUs and I think it would be best to go to the guys who own the cards.
> I'm currently looking at Gigabytes WF 760GTX 2GB and a 7950, from where I'm looking at buying from I can find the 7950 for £191 with no games, I can get a 760GTX from another place with AC4 and Splinter Cell Blacklist for £199, I'm currently running a 6850 and want to go Nvidia this time round and the 760 looks like a very attractive deal, with performance close to and occasionally onpar or beating the 7950 at stock, my main reason for wanting to go Nvidia is proprietary features such as Physx and the newly introduced shadowplay.
> 
> How well can you overclock a 760 under good cooling etc and what is the performance gap between stock and oc'd?
> 
> I've read a couple pages and I can see the GPU's average overclock potential, would just like some clarification in comparison to a 7950, both are really strong cards.
> 
> Edit: Change of plans, I think im gonna get a 760
> You can OC monitors? that I didnt know :O


Well...that depends,what is the res your playing on?what games are you going to play?a 7950 with 3GB of memory and big bandwidth will be able to handle games at higher res plus mantle is coming soon but I don't really know how much improvement will it bring,on the other hand the 760 has PHYSX plus a free game and is more powerful stock for stock and if you're gaming on a single 1080p monitor it will be sufficient ,so like I said it depends on what you want
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! I was watching this video just to see how the 4k was, and I saw some twiching in it when I changed it to full screen... Is it possible that one 760 is not enough to roll this smoothly? I only have one monitor. How is this vid with those who have SLI? I'm think that I'm going to go with SLI after christmas, and if I'm able to gain enough money, it might even mean selling this one and making it HAWK SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm...watching a 4K video shouldn't be a problem since a snapdragon 800(ARM processor for mobile devices made by qualcum)can play it.....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello everyone! I was watching this video just to see how the 4k was, and I saw some twiching in it when I changed it to full screen... Is it possible that one 760 is not enough to roll this smoothly? I only have one monitor. How is this vid with those who have SLI? I'm think that I'm going to go with SLI after christmas, and if I'm able to gain enough money, it might even mean selling this one and making it HAWK SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it's the limitation of the browser, for me Firefox was quite jumpy, IE11 was smooth from the beginning, don't have other browsers installed to test atm

Definitely not a limitation of the GPU


----------



## domgilberto

Anyone know how I can disable the "throttle-back" settings on the GTX 760?

I really do not like the fact that it throttles down if temps reach 70 > 80 degrees....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domgilberto*
> 
> Anyone know how I can disable the "throttle-back" settings on the GTX 760?
> 
> I really do not like the fact that it throttles down if temps reach 70 > 80 degrees....


Mine was throttling back to 536MHz after hitting 58-78c, took a while to work it out, but it was the memory OC that was causing it, I set the memory back to stock and left the core OC'd and now there is no more throttling and temps rarely pass 60c


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domgilberto*
> 
> Anyone know how I can disable the "throttle-back" settings on the GTX 760?
> 
> I really do not like the fact that it throttles down if temps reach 70 > 80 degrees....


Have you tried to set the fan at higher speeds and temp limit to 85 or 90°C via msi afterburner?


----------



## magicdave26

Does the GTX760 support DX11.1 ?

Everything I've read says 11.0 only and don't see 11.1 mentioned in dxdiag or GPUz


----------



## ChrisPh

hello!







new member and a new proud gigabyte 760 owner









1 stupid question, i installed msi afterburner and when i was launching a game (metro 2033) the memory was showing that it runs at 3ghz.
is that normal? or how should i check if everything is normal, im kinda new at this


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new member and a new proud gigabyte 760 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 stupid question, i installed msi afterburner and when i was launching a game (metro 2033) the memory was showing that it runs at 3ghz.
> is that normal? or how should i check if everything is normal, im kinda new at this


1500, 3000 or 6000

They are all normal speeds to be reported for the memory, give or take a few MHz


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Does the GTX760 support DX11.1 ?
> 
> Everything I've read says 11.0 only and don't see 11.1 mentioned in dxdiag or GPUz


it does but not with full instructions support.. i think 3 are missing .. Its DX 11.1 with 11.0 API support, literally..


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys i have just installed my "Titan" fan on my 760;

Mine:


The "Official reference 760"


what do you guys think?


----------



## DF is BUSY

hey guys, looking to maybe pick up a gtx 760, most online sources say a minimum of

-500w psu

-30amps on the 12v rail

my current psu (which i dont really wanna upgrade honestly)

antec 550w bp+

should i be okay here? most sources have the hd6950 (my current card) as the same 500w/30a power draw, and i ran it fine for well over a year+ (with max overclocking/volting)


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, looking to maybe pick up a gtx 760, most online sources say a minimum of
> 
> -500w psu
> -30amps on the 12v rail
> 
> my current psu (which i dont really wanna upgrade honestly)
> antec 550w bp+
> 
> should i be okay here? most sources have the hd6950 (my current card) as the same 500w/30a power draw, and i ran it fine for well over a year+ (with max overclocking/volting)


That PSU isn't the best but if you can run that 6950 on it, it should be fine


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys i have just installed my "Titan" fan on my 760;
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> The "Official reference 760"
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Looks the same execept yours has galaxy stickers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys i have just installed my "Titan" fan on my 760;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> The "Official reference 760"
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Out of curiosity: what was the reasoning behind using the reference style blower?


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity: what was the reasoning behind using the reference style blower?


Separation of GPU and CPU heatzone since the GPU does not interfere with the CPU's airflow.

My case only has 1 exhaust fan and no intakes and yet still have good temps


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, looking to maybe pick up a gtx 760, most online sources say a minimum of
> 
> -500w psu
> -30amps on the 12v rail
> 
> my current psu (which i dont really wanna upgrade honestly)
> antec 550w bp+
> 
> should i be okay here? most sources have the hd6950 (my current card) as the same 500w/30a power draw, and i ran it fine for well over a year+ (with max overclocking/volting)


You dont need 500 watts they say you do but you dont


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need 500 watts they say you do but you dont


You should really do some research before telling someone that. The video card is not the only component in a computer. Also, every component can have power spikes - times where the power consumption randomly increases.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You should really do some research before telling someone that. The video card is not the only component in a computer. Also, every component can have power spikes - times where the power consumption randomly increases.


I know what i am talking about i just dont say random things




What he says about efficiency is wrong that is not how it works


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know what i am talking about i just dont say random things
> 
> What he says about efficiency is wrong that is not how it works


So you linked in a video with wrong information? I'm not too sure what point you're trying to make....Go ahead and stress out your PSU and have it running at max capacity all the time and see where that gets you.
*Best case scenario:* your PSU just produces a bunch of heat, and the fan on it runs all the time.
*Worst case scenario:* a couple of your components spike at the same time and effectively kill your PSU.

Why try to max out the PSU? Why not go with the "rule of thumb" for PSU's: try to run a PSU that has a capacity of ~1.5-2x what your PC needs....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you linked in a video with wrong information? I'm not too sure what point you're trying to make....Go ahead and stress out your PSU and have it running at max capacity all the time and see where that gets you.
> *Best case scenario:* your PSU just produces a bunch of heat, and the fan on it runs all the time.
> *Worst case scenario:* a couple of your components spike at the same time and effectively kill your PSU.
> 
> Why try to max out the PSU? Why not go with the "rule of thumb" for PSU's: try to run a PSU that has a capacity of ~1.5-2x what your PC needs....


Its you that fails to see that power draws are lower then you think

Two Cables has been saying the same thing for years so if you dont trust me trust him

You may also not know that having too much wattage will lower your efficiency

So its not a good idea to buy too much wattage


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You may also not know that having too much wattage will lower your efficiency
> 
> So its not a good idea to buy too much wattage


Maybe you don't realize that Power Supplies are at their optimum efficiency while at a 50% load - especially those that are 80+ Certified. That is gathered from every PSU review, done by any reputable PSU reviewer you'll find.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Maybe you don't realize that Power Supplies are at their optimum efficiency while at a 50% load - especially those that are 80+ Certified. That is gathered from every PSU review, done by any reputable PSU reviewer you'll find.


Have you been talking to ZippyPinHead becasue you are saying the same ........ as he does

Not going to bother when i as well as Two Cables and not one BUT TWO PSU OCN editors know what real world power draws are like

As well as the thing about too much wattage dropping your efficiency

Here you should read and watch this

http://www.overclock.net/t/711542/on-efficiency




If you still dont belive it after all that proof then i am not going to bother


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have you been talking to ZippyPinHead becasue you are saying the same ........ as he does
> 
> Not going to bother when i as well as Two Cables and not one BUT TWO PSU OCN editors know what real world power draws are like
> 
> As well as the thing about too much wattage dropping your efficiency
> 
> Here you should read and watch this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/711542/on-efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still dont belive it after all that proof then you are a troll


Wow, name-calling - that's a way to solve issues.







Whatever dude, I'm not trolling. I'm just tired of people giving misinformation about PSU's, just because they watched a couple of videos.


----------



## shilka

So you are saying Two Cables and not one but two OCN PSU editors are wrong and giving misinformation

Just wow


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So you are saying Two Cables and not one but two OCN PSU editors are wrong and giving misinformation
> 
> Just wow


You could pull that out of what I said, or you could think about what I am actually saying - which is you are pulling up info that is over 2 years old, and applying it to current technology. It might benefit you to look into what the 80+ Certifications mean, and when they are at their most efficient point.

If you notice, at a 50% load, a PSU that has an "80+ Gold Certification" will be at ~90% efficiency - which is higher than the percentage at any other load amount. Do some research before you venture out and call anyone a troll....


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could pull that out of what I said, or you could think about what I am actually saying - which is you are pulling up info that is over 2 years old, and applying it to current technology. It might benefit you to look into what the 80+ Certifications mean, and when they are at their most efficient point.
> 
> If you notice, at a 50% load, a PSU that has an "80+ Gold Certification" will be at ~90% efficiency - which is higher than the percentage at any other load amount. Do some research before you venture out and call anyone a troll....


Wow... this is hillarious...
Yes, the info is 2 years old, meaning now, generally speaking at least, everything uses less or the same amount of power. So yes this video is totally relevant, or else Linus would have updated it.

Also, you are either trolling or going full ******. Shilka and TwoCables are some of the most informed, knowledgeable PSU experts I can think of. In real life and in this forum. Ive talked to my friend, who has been a computer repair/tech for 11 years, he even learned a thing or two from them. Saying they are wrong, and not backing yourself up is just stupid. We would all appreciate it if you stopped your spread of miss-info. Good day.


----------



## TwoCables

I don't really have time to read the previous posts, but I have been asked to say something. Here's what I have to say:

We are all expected to post accurate and factual information. It says so right in OCN's rules. Therefore, it is against their rules if any of us posts inaccurate or false information (including me). So, if you feel that someone is posting inaccurate or false information, then report their post and move on. If you feel that you'd be better off calling the person out and starting trouble by fighting with them back and forth trying endlessly to prove that they are wrong and yet they continually insist that they are correct, then you will be experiencing *exactly* why it's better to just do the following:


Post the information that you feel is correct so that the person who is seeking help can make up their own mind.
Report the post that you feel contains inaccurate or false information.
Move on.

Don't address us directly or even *mention* us unless you plan on being friendly and professional. Anything that is unfriendly or unprofessional will be reported. Ok? Thank you.

I am not going to put up with anyone's b.s. anymore. If you're wrong, then you will be corrected and reported. If you wish to push the issue and insist that you're right even though it is clearly proven that you're wrong, then you will be met with silence (at least from me) and you'll be reported again.

I come here to help people, not to play games.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity: what was the reasoning behind using the reference style blower?


As another member noted...

Separation of GPU and CPU heatzone since the GPU does not interfere with the CPU's airflow.
I have also found that it makes for a good cooler to have in the case of modding a SFF rig to be configured in the 1U fashion and still keeping heat away from other components of the rig. Downside is often higher dB, which for plenty of peeps out there can be a deal breaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You should really do some research before telling someone that. The video card is not the only component in a computer. Also, every component can have power spikes - times where the power consumption randomly increases.


If you disagree with said party, it is proper form to provide some kind of proof that cant be refuted by either party to reach a resolution to said debate. Until providing proof of your argument then it appears as though you are spouting nonsense
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you linked in a video with wrong information? I'm not too sure what point you're trying to make....Go ahead and stress out your PSU and have it running at max capacity all the time and see where that gets you.
> *Best case scenario:* your PSU just produces a bunch of heat, and the fan on it runs all the time.
> *Worst case scenario:* a couple of your components spike at the same time and effectively kill your PSU.
> 
> Why try to max out the PSU? Why not go with the "rule of thumb" for PSU's: try to run a PSU that has a capacity of ~1.5-2x what your PC needs....


Your "rule of thumb" has no grounds here at OCN. Thus calling it a Rule of Thumb is ironic in and of itself. It seems you dont really understand the concepts that go with PSU technology, and that is really OK, as we have plenty of stickies and intellectual members that can provide you with said information free of charge for being a part of our community.

maxing out PSU's =/= maxing out GPU's or CPU's

Bringing a PSU to its "knee's" can actually increase the efficiency of said unit. Even by going by your "rule of thumb" you still have to remember the efficiency conversion coems out to less actual load on the psu, but more so at the wall. So going for a larger PSU for the sake of "feeling safe" is actually detrimental to the system anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Maybe you don't realize that Power Supplies are at their optimum efficiency while at a 50% load - especially those that are 80+ Certified. That is gathered from every PSU review, done by any reputable PSU reviewer you'll find.


Its not that I dont believe you, but I dont. Also where is the proof to back up said point?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wow, name-calling - that's a way to solve issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever dude, I'm not trolling. I'm just tired of people giving misinformation about PSU's, just because they watched a couple of videos.


Please provide actual proof of misinformation or report said users. Here at OCN we have the Quality of Content initiative and expect our members here to provide factual information. So if you believe in your position and can back it up, then Shilka would be warned. The probability of that happening is not really comprehensible at this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could pull that out of what I said, or you could think about what I am actually saying - which is you are pulling up info that is over 2 years old, and applying it to current technology. It might benefit you to look into what the 80+ Certifications mean, and when they are at their most efficient point.
> 
> If you notice, at a 50% load, a PSU that has an "80+ Gold Certification" will be at ~90% efficiency - which is higher than the percentage at any other load amount. Do some research before you venture out and call anyone a troll....


Again, where is your proof? Shilka has taken the time to bring forth some short videos or articles to back his claim. Hes not arguing you to be right, but rather because the information he provides is factual and in line with what many experts in the field have confirmed for themselves.

Do you have any proof that PSU methodology had suddenly changed in the last two years that no one within our community seemed to notice?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> As another member noted...
> 
> Separation of GPU and CPU heatzone since the GPU does not interfere with the CPU's airflow.
> I have also found that it makes for a good cooler to have in the case of modding a SFF rig to be configured in the 1U fashion and still keeping heat away from other components of the rig. Downside is often higher dB, which for plenty of peeps out there can be a deal breaker.
> If you disagree with said party, it is proper form to provide some kind of proof that cant be refuted by either party to reach a resolution to said debate. Until providing proof of your argument then it appears as though you are spouting nonsense
> Your "rule of thumb" has no grounds here at OCN. Thus calling it a Rule of Thumb is ironic in and of itself. It seems you dont really understand the concepts that go with PSU technology, and that is really OK, as we have plenty of stickies and intellectual members that can provide you with said information free of charge for being a part of our community.
> 
> maxing out PSU's =/= maxing out GPU's or CPU's
> 
> Bringing a PSU to its "knee's" can actually increase the efficiency of said unit. Even by going by your "rule of thumb" you still have to remember the efficiency conversion coems out to less actual load on the psu, but more so at the wall. So going for a larger PSU for the sake of "feeling safe" is actually detrimental to the system anyways.
> Its not that I dont believe you, but I dont. Also where is the proof to back up said point?
> Please provide actual proof of misinformation or report said users. Here at OCN we have the Quality of Content initiative and expect our members here to provide factual information. So if you believe in your position and can back it up, then Shilka would be warned. The probability of that happening is not really comprehensible at this time.
> Again, where is your proof? Shilka has taken the time to bring forth some short videos or articles to back his claim. Hes not arguing you to be right, but rather because the information he provides is factual and in line with what many experts in the field have confirmed for themselves.
> 
> Do you have any proof that PSU methodology had suddenly changed in the last two years that no one within our community seemed to notice?


Ok, regarding 80+ Certification (which all the PSU's I personally run and recommend have) the following chart clearly shows the minimum efficiency levels in which PSU's need to operate at in order to gain the different levels of said certification - which is what I was referring to.


That was pulled from: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80pluspowersupplies.aspx#

Also, you can look at the efficiency levels of any good quality PSU that has been reviewed at Jonny Guru's site and see that good quality PSU's have the highest efficiency levels at a 50% load.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, looking to maybe pick up a gtx 760, most online sources say a minimum of
> 
> -500w psu
> -30amps on the 12v rail
> 
> my current psu (which i dont really wanna upgrade honestly)
> antec 550w bp+
> 
> should i be okay here? most sources have the hd6950 (my current card) as the same 500w/30a power draw, and i ran it fine for well over a year+ (with max overclocking/volting)
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need 500 watts they say you do but you dont
Click to expand...

thanks @shilka for replying;

so even with some overclocking/volting on the 760, my psu should be smooth sailing in any scenario?


----------



## Cryptic20

Holy psu wars .... Side note .. I like pandas


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, regarding 80+ Certification (which all the PSU's I personally run and recommend have) the following chart clearly shows the minimum efficiency levels in which PSU's need to operate at in order to gain the different levels of said certification - which is what I was referring to.
> 
> 
> That was pulled from: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80pluspowersupplies.aspx#
> 
> Also, you can look at the efficiency levels of any good quality PSU that has been reviewed at Jonny Guru's site and see that good quality PSU's have the highest efficiency levels at a 50% load.


AH ok I see where your confusion lies. Ok so yes, it is the most efficient at about 50% load, but that doesnt mean you use actual power from the wall, which is why people buy small PSU's. If you have a system that takes 500W, and your PSU is 600W, your at about 85% load, so you do have less efficiency, but you pull less from the wall meaning your actually using less power. If you have a system that takes 500W and you have a 1000W PSU, yes your efficiency is higher, but you pull ALOT more from the wall.
Efficiency rating are a little helpful, it sort of shows the time and effort the manufacturer put into the PSU, but ultimately, in deciding a PSU and how much power you need, its about as helpful as an EnergyStar rating, should never be a decision maker.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, regarding 80+ Certification (which all the PSU's I personally run and recommend have) the following chart clearly shows the minimum efficiency levels in which PSU's need to operate at in order to gain the different levels of said certification - which is what I was referring to.
> 
> 
> That was pulled from: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80pluspowersupplies.aspx#
> 
> Also, you can look at the efficiency levels of any good quality PSU that has been reviewed at Jonny Guru's site and see that good quality PSU's have the highest efficiency levels at a 50% load.


This does not mean that your highest power consumption should be no more than ~50%. If you do that, then your average will be much lower, and so your average efficiency will be lower than what is advertised. You want your average power consumption to be about 50%.

Please study both of these articles:

On PSU Efficiency

PSU "50% Load" Myth

Also, the power consumption is from the PSU's output. It has absolutely nothing to do with what the PSU pulls from the wall outlet. The wattage capacity is for the PSU's output, not what it can pull from the wall. They're completely unrelated.


----------



## IMKR

can someone clarify on OC tests and such?

I plan on OC the GPU but not the CPU.

rig is
i5 4670
gtx 760 msi hawk

what test do I use to see if the complete build is stable? (before OC)

and after i OC, what tests do i do to see if its stills table?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> can someone clarify on OC tests and such?
> 
> I plan on OC the GPU but not the CPU.
> 
> rig is
> i5 4670
> gtx 760 msi hawk
> 
> what test do I use to see if the complete build is stable? (before OC)
> 
> and after i OC, what tests do i do to see if its stills table?


You may read the first post of this thread for oc help.
After you find your sweet core/memory clock spots you play the game you like and test your gpu stability.
Oc this cpu to 4-4.2Ghz should be easy and can give you more fps than have it at stock freq.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You may read the first post of this thread for oc help.
> After you find your sweet core/memory clock spots you play the game you like and test your gpu stability.
> Oc this cpu to 4-4.2Ghz should be easy and can give you more fps than have it at stock freq.


i dont mean help on how to OC the GPU.

im just lost on the testing portion.

after i finish my build, what tests do i run to make sure the build is stable?
and then i plan on OC my GPU.

how do i exactly do the testing for that?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> i dont mean help on how to OC the GPU.
> 
> im just lost on the testing portion.
> 
> after i finish my build, what tests do i run to make sure the build is stable?
> and then i plan on OC my GPU.
> 
> how do i exactly do the testing for that?


Gaming is the best stability judge.
You may run 2h of furmark or valley without issues and start your lovely game and it may crash.
I suggest to do 2 full runs of valley in benchmark mode and if passes without issue to try some games.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Gaming is the best stability judge.
> You may run 2h of furmark or valley without issues and start your lovely game and it may crash.
> *I suggest to do 2 full runs of valley in benchmark mode and if passes without issue to try some games*.


and are these the testing for PC stability or only for GPU?

do i do these tests after i build my pc or only after i OC the GPU?

understand im a complete noob


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> and are these the testing for PC stability or only for GPU?
> 
> do i do these tests after i build my pc or only after i OC the GPU?
> 
> understand im a complete noob


Setup you system and do 2 runs of valley in benchmark mode Extreme HD preset with stock clocks. Should run fine.
Apply your overclock settings and rerun it. When succeed play some hours of a game you like, this should be your final test.
Perhaps you will experience some gaming instabilities on different games, thus finding your stable oc settings can take some days.


----------



## seanp177

RIP VBIOS...


----------



## CageJ

seems like


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys if you like try these bioses. One is for MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC, the other for EVGA SC 2GB versions and last for GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2 (all 2 GB ram versions). I haven't now a gtx760 to test it my own. Are made with kepler bios editor. NO warranty given or responsibility taken, its up to you guys, you know how to do it and whats the risks.Just wait a bit vbios will be released very soon.


----------



## ultraex2003

@melodystyle2003

where are the differences ;

left is mine bios with red spot (original bios from gigabyte 760 rev 2.0)
right your bios i see only differences side by side only to the power limit !!


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> @melodystyle2003
> 
> where are the differences ;
> 
> left is mine bios with red spot (original bios from gigabyte 760 rev 2.0)
> right your bios i see only differences side by side only to the power limit !!


Melodystyle said in his post, that he doesn't give warranty or take responsibility from these, so in my opinion, it means, that these are not perfect bioses, and might work and do something or then not... I'll try these myself at some time and see what happens, so thank you melodystyle, at least we have something to try now


----------



## phenom01

Wish I could sell mine on here..looking to go up to a 780ti setup...With that being said 760 sli is a mind blowing experience over my 6950 I had before. What a beast of a GPU for the price and great sli scaling.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Exactly, as i wrote to my post, are bios modded with kepler bios tweaker, normally should give higher power limits, pci power and perhaps better and more stable clocks. Normally should work without issues but again, use it with caution and the responsibility is yours.
@XxCryptOrchidxX use this for your asus.

Just wait a bit vbios will be released very soon.


----------



## TopicClocker

Joining this club soon








Just curious, how does the 760 fare with rendering performance in applications like Sony Vegas? I do rendering occasionally with my current 6850, the 760s gonna be a major upgrade for me, but I haven't exactly heard good things about it's compute performance and I wanted to know how does CUDA fare, anyone know? Benches are pretty hard to find.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> @melodystyle2003
> 
> where are the differences ;
> 
> left is mine bios with red spot (original bios from gigabyte 760 rev 2.0)
> right your bios i see only differences side by side only to the power limit !!


You wanna know why the p/limit is only modded ?

Cause any more modds really effects other parts of the bios inadvertantly . 760 bios is a PITA to modd , i tried 20 odd bios's and for gigabyte the stock 110% P/Limit one is da best one....









Hawk stock bios is the best one ( for me anyways ) not LN2 one .

And dont flash 4gb bios to 2Gb card ..... you will brick it ....... but can be re-flashed if you have I GPU


----------



## ultraex2003

I know the best so far for my gigabyte rev 2.0 card is the gigabyte bios with 108% powerlimit max!! i have better numbers of any bench out there!!
i try some msi normal bios >>ln2 bios with lower results and some problems ( lower max rpm)!! i prefer my bios so far !!

and for the history i have the next week my second 760 rev 2.0 !!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> I know the best so far for my gigabyte rev 2.0 card is the gigabyte bios with 108% powerlimit max!! i have better numbers of any bench out there!!
> i try some msi normal bios >>ln2 bios with lower results and some problems ( lower max rpm)!! i prefer my bios so far !!
> 
> and for the history i have the next week my second 760 rev 2.0 !!


What kind of numbers are you getting and what clocks?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> I know the best so far for my gigabyte rev 2.0 card is the gigabyte bios with 108% powerlimit max!! i have better numbers of any bench out there!!
> i try some msi normal bios >>ln2 bios with lower results and some problems ( lower max rpm)!! i prefer my bios so far !!
> 
> and for the history i have the next week my second 760 rev 2.0 !!


You must have the Giga ' J ' bios that ones 108% P/L tested that one if it is









try to get the giga rev 2 AE ( in Oztralia ) version its got extra .012v and all the sliders work in AB









some of these gigas have no extra volts or no p/limit and no bios flashing will change it









I found that when running TRI SLI







. Stock 760 bios's worked better ( scored more ) with the Hawk running stock bios as first card


----------



## Onikage

Whel it seems my asus 760 is under average afterall instaled crysis 3 today and it chrashed my oc which was stable in heaven and valey prety quickly so i had to decrease core clock by 10 and memory by 80 to get it completly stable this should be my final stable oc unles another game suprises me sigh i still dont get it how did those guys at techpowerup managed to get 164+ on core at default voltages i guess they got chery pickled sample oh whatewer i guess should have went with gigabyte or msi this time though for the size this card is still prety nice.


----------



## ClassicEnergie

I am in the process of ordering 2xgtx760 after christmas. Should I bother going for 4GB version or the 2GB is enough for an sli setup. I shortlisted my decision to gigabyte and evga.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> I am in the process of ordering 2xgtx760 after christmas. Should I bother going for 4GB version or the 2GB is enough for an sli setup. I shortlisted my decision to gigabyte and evga.


I've heard from alot of people that if you're going sli its a good idea to go with 4GB if you're gaming above 1080p, best to ask the guys who are running Sli though,


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> I am in the process of ordering 2xgtx760 after christmas. Should I bother going for 4GB version or the 2GB is enough for an sli setup. I shortlisted my decision to gigabyte and evga.


From what I've heard, the bandwidth of the 760's isn't high enough to utilize 4gb of vram. I don't know this to be true or not. I went ahead a bought two EVGA 760 reference cards because I'm building a water cooled system and wanted full coverage GPU blocks. One of these cards alone performs great. I wouldn't get caught up in the whole 4gb vram marketing gimmick. Just buy the card you like.

What gpu/s do you have now?


----------



## blaze2210

2gb is enough for 1080p when going with SLI - and I run 3x 22" monitors....









Side note: How are all of you running the Beta 17 of Afterburner still? Mine had a window that popped up saying that the version would be expiring on Dec. 14th, and it hasn't run since. I uninstalled it and reinstalled, and nothing has changed - still says the version is expired....


----------



## skyn3t

New vbios is coming to xmas








Boost disable
1.212v
Power limit unlocked.

I will Pm the OP before post it.

Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Sweet!! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


LOVE U


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Whel it seems my asus 760 is under average afterall instaled crysis 3 today and it chrashed my oc which was stable in heaven and valey prety quickly so i had to decrease core clock by 10 and memory by 80 to get it completly stable this should be my final stable oc unles another game suprises me sigh i still dont get it how did those guys at techpowerup managed to get 164+ on core at default voltages i guess they got chery pickled sample oh whatewer i guess should have went with gigabyte or msi this time though for the size this card is still prety nice.


Dude my Asus card overclocks like crap too. The max I have gotten was like 1189 stable boost with max voltage and NVidia display drivers will stop working. The temps are "decent" though been getting 65- 68c from stock to overclock . I will try a bios flash to see if it will do any different.


----------



## ClassicEnergie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> From what I've heard, the bandwidth of the 760's isn't high enough to utilize 4gb of vram. I don't know this to be true or not. I went ahead a bought two EVGA 760 reference cards because I'm building a water cooled system and wanted full coverage GPU blocks. One of these cards alone performs great. I wouldn't get caught up in the whole 4gb vram marketing gimmick. Just buy the card you like.
> 
> What gpu/s do you have now?


My Radeon HD6950 just died last week, currently using the onboard vga from the Z77 chipset


----------



## CageJ

Guys u need custom bios.. the problem is only 105% PL... and unstable 1212mV!


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


nice move man !! christmas present for all off us !!









I wish to work properly !!!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Sweet! Looking forward to this. You've been quite busy.


----------



## medolinos

Please, as soon put a new bios for Gigabayte gtx760 rev 2.0 2GD


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Dude my Asus card overclocks like crap too. The max I have gotten was like 1189 stable boost with max voltage and NVidia display drivers will stop working. The temps are "decent" though been getting 65- 68c from stock to overclock . I will try a bios flash to see if it will do any different.


I seem to be having the same problem with my 760 except mine is the evga sc acx version. My out-of-the box boost clocks were low to begin with at 1175mhz. Can't get heaven or valley to run at anything more than +65 core offset. Even at +65, BF4 crashes within minutes. I'm beginning to think i've got a lemon. Oh well.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Just in time for my new Hawk arriving today.


----------



## Mokona512

Will MSI RMA a videocard that is unstable at the stock overclock?

recently purchased a GTX 760 TF
N760 TF 2GD5/OC

At stock settings, it is unstable, for example, running unigine heaven 4.0 will cause the card to reset in a way where it gets locked at around 500MHz. Nvidia cards do this when the GPU is unstable.

if the card is set to the slower silent mode, then it is stable, and does not crash.

If the stock settings are used 1020MHz, the card videocard will crash after around 40 minutes to a few hours (random where the screen goes black, then comes back a little while later with the card locked at around 500MHz until you restart).

If the card is set to OC mode, then it will crash anywhere from 1 minutes, to 10 minutes in most cases (though I have made it nearly 30 minutes at one point on unigine, the tessellation was messing up but it did not crash for a while.

if the card is set to the OC mode speeds, and the voltage is set to +12mv, then it can sometimes go a good 20 minutes+ before crashing and no distortion or glitches during the entire time.

Overall, the videocard is unstable above reference speeds (silent mode)

Related system specs are

Phenom II x6 1075T
12GB DDR3 1600
Motherboard: gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
Power supply: thermaltake SP-750PCBUS 750 watt

All voltage rails are stable during gaming and benchmarking.

The store I purchased it from no longer has it in stock so an RMA with them will not work in a reasonable amount of time if I want a replacement.

I don't want to be without the card for an entire month, so I was wondering, does MSI offer any kind of cross shipment or any other method to speed an RMA process.

gpu-z showing the stock settings of the card



Overall I am a little worried about their RMA process, will they test for stability long enough to see the issue, is do they simply test if the card works and displays picture.


----------



## melodystyle2003

What you described shows a bad gpu. MSi Europe offers advanced RMA. Normally you should send it back to the store where you bought it and if no more than 30days have passed you should get full refund and choose another gpu.


----------



## Mokona512

here in the US, they refused to offer any kind of advanced RMA. I don't get why, it is a simply way t improve customer service, and there is pretty much no risk to them as they charge you for the replacement card until they get the defective one back so it is not like someone will screw them out of a card.

Pretty much going to be stuck waiting a month for the replacement.


----------



## CageJ

in my country and according to EU law they must take card like that.. its normal issue, when stock(OC edition as well) don't hold frequencies.. only OC isn't guarantee
Unfortunately in the US u have only 1 yr guarantee.. Here except Sapphire is for the card 3 yrs..
MSI, ASUS, GB normally will RMA it.
There is no EVGA support for central Europe (entire?), so this could be only problem..

Mokona512,

we pay for advanced care... 2-3yrs. That's why prices in Europe are much higher.


----------



## Sgubela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Please consider Zotac GTX760. I own it and can give some information about it if needed. Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgubela*
> 
> Please consider Zotac GTX760. I own it and can give some information about it if needed. Thanks


NO! You get nothing, sad Christmas!!


----------



## Fonne

Has anybody here with a MSI GTX760 HAWK tried to use the MSI Afterburner Extreme ? - Would like to see how high it unlock the voltage.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Has anybody here with a MSI GTX760 HAWK tried to use the MSI Afterburner Extreme ? - Would like to see how high it unlock the voltage.


The problem is getting the extreme version. I tried and you have to jump through hoops to get it as well as sign papers voiding your warranty

If someone has it I would be eternally greatful if you zipped it up and send it to me


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewsdfess*
> 
> I totally missed the 'RM' line. Looks to be 'Enthusiast class - fully modular' so a little better than the TX-M line. Only reviews I see for the RM850 are from techpowerup and they had good things to say about it


im using the rm and it works for me. I don't know much about caps but after reading other the caps aren't the best but good. Im thinking of moding a fan on back for summer if i run acrosss the problem. The flat cables are nice too.


----------



## TwoCables

All I've been hearing from the PSU experts on here is that the RM series is not very good. Besides, Corsair's PSUs are a bit overpriced for what you actually get. I no longer enjoy recommending their PSUs.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> All I've been hearing from the PSU experts on here is that the RM series is not very good. Besides, Corsair's PSUs are a bit overpriced for what you actually get. I no longer enjoy recommending their PSUs.


AX1200 i bought years ago has taken everything ive thrown at it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> AX1200 i bought years ago has taken everything ive thrown at it.


You misunderstood what I said. What you paid for it is likely more than what you could have paid for an equal PSU that has a different brand name on it.

For a quick example: for $50 less, there's the NZXT HALE90. It's just as good, if not better, than the AX1200. So, why does the AX1200 cost more? Because Corsair.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah I love my AX1200s. They're the only PSUs I buy any more.

*But* Shilka did post earlier in this forum a link to a hardocp.com review on the RM750 that found problems with 2 different test PSUs and they gave it pretty bad marks, however if you look at the 'Discussion' notes at the end it looks like Corsair was able to replicate their findings and there's an 'editor's note' from HardOCP that says "_Corsair has verified changes made to RM units that would address the shutdown issues we experienced_" so it seems the problems they found wouldn't be an issue on current RM models. Corsair also mentions there that "_As you know, the RM Series PSUs are backed by our 5 year warranty. If a user does experience an issue, we will have their PSU replaced, no questions asked and at no cost to them_." I know Shilka still doesn't like the RM models, but I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------



## TwoCables

Did I say that the AX1200 is crap or that it's a low-quality unit or anything like that?

Again, the 1200W NZXT HALE90 is $50 less and just as good. Why spend the extra $50 when you don't have to? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You misunderstood what I said. What you paid for it is likely more than what you could have paid for an equal PSU that has a different brand name on it.
> 
> Again, the 1200W NZXT HALE90 is $50 less and just as good. Why spend the extra $50 when you don't have to? That's all I'm saying.


I see the HALE90 1200W at Newegg for $249. That's the most I've ever paid for 4 different AX1200s, and that was before the rebate. For example, Frys always has the AX1200 for about that or cheaper, and usually has a rebate too. Got two of my AX1200s over the past year for under $200 after $30 rebates.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I see the HALE90 1200W at Newegg for $249. That's the most I've ever paid for 4 different AX1200s, and that was before the rebate. For example, Frys always has the AX1200 for about that or cheaper, and usually has a rebate too. Got two of my AX1200s over the past year for under $200 after $30 rebates.


But they're $299.99 right now. Like I said, Corsair's PSUs usually cost more than their equal competition. Sometimes, you can get a superior PSU from the competition for the same price as the Corsair PSU that you're looking at. Or, one that's just as good for less, such as the 1200W NZXT HALE90. $299 for the AX1200 or $249.99 for the 1200W NZXT HALE90. I'd much rather spend $50 less on a PSU that's just as good and put that $50 towards something else.


----------



## Stay Puft

So when did MSI start shipping hawks with a power target of only 111 in LN2 mode?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *But they're $299.99 right now.* Like I said, Corsair's PSUs usually cost more than their equal competition. Sometimes, you can get a superior PSU from the competition for the same price as the Corsair PSU that you're looking at. Or, one that's just as good for less, such as the 1200W NZXT HALE90. $299 for the AX1200 or $249.99 for the 1200W NZXT HALE90. I'd much rather spend $50 less on a PSU that's just as good and put that $50 towards something else.


At Fry's right now an AX1200 is $249, and that's the most I've ever seen an AX1200 for at Frys, especially since this is the first time I've ever seen there not also be a $20 - $30 rebate right there on the page with it. Must be a Xmas thing to jack the price up a bit.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> But they're $299.99 right now. Like I said, Corsair's PSUs usually cost more than their equal competition. Sometimes, you can get a superior PSU from the competition for the same price as the Corsair PSU that you're looking at. Or, one that's just as good for less, such as the 1200W NZXT HALE90. $299 for the AX1200 or $249.99 for the 1200W NZXT HALE90. I'd much rather spend $50 less on a PSU that's just as good and put that $50 towards something else.


Two,

If i were in the market for a 1500+W PSU. Whats the best bang for my buck available?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> At Fry's right now an AX1200 is $249, and that's the most I've ever seen an AX1200 for at Frys, especially since this is the first time I've ever seen there not also be a $20 - $30 rebate right there on the page with it. Must be a Xmas thing to jack the price up a bit.


And $129.99 for the almighty 1200W Antec High Current Pro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Two,
> 
> If i were in the market for a 1500+W PSU. Whats the best bang for my buck available?


In that range, I'm not sure. It's beyond my scope.


----------



## Stay Puft

Hawk is a beast. Even at 1333 BC and 2002 mem it doesn't even break 58C


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So when did MSI start shipping hawks with a power target of only 111 in LN2 mode?


Unfortunately this one i believe

Merry xmas everyone


----------



## melodystyle2003

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## CageJ

Merry Christmas as well !


----------



## rubendejong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hawk is a beast. Even at 1333 BC and 2002 mem it doesn't even break 58C


This of course depends on your luck in the silicon lottery. Mine stops at 1254/1805 with around 67C. Default bios and power target of 111 and 1.175 Vcore. My card won't go any higher no matter what I try.
I mean, I can get a higer in furmark/valley, but I get artifacts/stutter in BF4 when I go any higher.
LN2 bios does not make a difference.

Care to share your specs/tweaks?


----------



## CageJ

BTW Guys, new info when vBios is posted?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Two,
> 
> If i were in the market for a 1500+W PSU. Whats the best bang for my buck available?


Lepa G 1600 watts is a beast

Only thing that might be better is the Lepa P 1700 watts

Also about Corsair as Two Cables said you can find just as good for less money

Take the EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts vs the AX1200/AX1200i the G2 is a little better in some areas its far cheaper and it has 3 year longer warranty

So why bother with AX1200/AX1200i?

Last i dont like the Corsair RM series because many other PSU´s in the same price range are much better

So why would you want to buy the least good option for the same money

Fully modular and Corsair is the reason most get suckered into buying it


----------



## TheBoom

does the AB softmod only work on the msi hawk editions of the 760?

edit : ahh nvm found the answer. too bad my chip doesnt support it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubendejong*
> 
> This of course depends on your luck in the silicon lottery. Mine stops at 1254/1805 with around 67C. Default bios and power target of 111 and 1.175 Vcore. My card won't go any higher no matter what I try.
> I mean, I can get a higer in furmark/valley, but I get artifacts/stutter in BF4 when I go any higher.
> LN2 bios does not make a difference.
> 
> Care to share your specs/tweaks?


No tweaks on the stock ln2 bios. +230 core, +1000 Mem, max out TP, Temp, gpu vcore and Mem vcore and set fan to 100%. Going to shoot for 1400 core when skyn3t posts that new bios.


----------



## Dramabomb

I just bought an EVGA 760 SC (2gb version) with the ACX cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932

I would like to OC this thing, but I'm unfamiliar with the process when it comes to video cards. Some of the things I'm reading say to just use the K-Boost thing that comes with the EVGA Precision X software. They say it's safe and a one-touch performance increase. Has anyone here used that? I'm wondering if it's even worth overclocking. I upgraded from a 560ti and wow, what a difference, especially in noise. I can't hear the thing even at 50% fan load.

I contacted EVGA and got an updated BIOS for the card, changed the Nvidia display settings a bit (Power stuff set to Maximum Performance, Single Display settings, etc.), is there anything else I could tweak on this thing? Also, it appears to idle around 28-29c/38% fan speed, but when I use Chrome to browse the net, it goes up to around 39c. Is this normal? I ran the Heaven Benchmark and I didn't see it go over 68/69c on Ultra/Medium Tesselation/4x AA. Seems good to me!


----------



## ChrisPh

here's a naby question, is it normal for my gigabyte 760 to run 90-100% load under heavy gaming and the cpu to stay like 50-70%?
i havent overclocked anything in my system, and theres no problems at all im just wondering if this is normal


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> here's a naby question, is it normal for my gigabyte 760 to run 90-100% load under heavy gaming and the cpu to stay like 50-70%?
> i havent overclocked anything in my system, and theres no problems at all im just wondering if this is normal


Your gpu should be at 99% at all times in gaming. If it's not you have a cpu bottleneck


----------



## ChrisPh

oh ok thanks for the fast response


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> oh ok thanks for the fast response


I just noticed you have a 4670K. You should be getting 99% at all times at stock speeds. What games does this occur in?


----------



## ChrisPh

ehm, i think that was in crysis 1, dead island riptide and metro 2033. I know i have a K cpu and i dont overclock it, but i am going to,
but my psu is kinda holding me back, just not sure if its safe to go that way, so im just waiting for get a ax 760 probably next month.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dramabomb*
> 
> I just bought an EVGA 760 SC (2gb version) with the ACX cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> I would like to OC this thing, but I'm unfamiliar with the process when it comes to video cards. Some of the things I'm reading say to just use the K-Boost thing that comes with the EVGA Precision X software. They say it's safe and a one-touch performance increase. Has anyone here used that? I'm wondering if it's even worth overclocking. I upgraded from a 560ti and wow, what a difference, especially in noise. I can't hear the thing even at 50% fan load.
> 
> I contacted EVGA and got an updated BIOS for the card, changed the Nvidia display settings a bit (Power stuff set to Maximum Performance, Single Display settings, etc.), is there anything else I could tweak on this thing? Also, it appears to idle around 28-29c/38% fan speed, but when I use Chrome to browse the net, it goes up to around 39c. Is this normal? I ran the Heaven Benchmark and I didn't see it go over 68/69c on Ultra/Medium Tesselation/4x AA. Seems good to me!


Wow your idle temps are really low. Mine idles at around 48c/50% fan speed. Heaven temps are about the same as yours.

Not too sure about K-boost but i'd recommend you do a manual OC. Better for checking stability and u'd probably get more performance compared to K-boost.

Check this out, a very useful guide though it was designed for the 670 its pretty much the same for the 760. http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

Oh, and let me know your results if you decide to overclock. Mine seems to be very poor with the stock bios.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> ehm, i think that was in crysis 1, dead island riptide and metro 2033. I know i have a K cpu and i dont overclock it, but i am going to,
> but my psu is kinda holding me back, just not sure if its safe to go that way, so im just waiting for get a ax 760 probably next month.


If you want you can try bumping the multi to 40X and setting the vcore at 1.15v. Haswell doesn't take that much power


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No tweaks on the stock ln2 bios. +230 core, +1000 Mem, max out TP, Temp, gpu vcore and Mem vcore and set fan to 100%. Going to shoot for 1400 core when skyn3t posts that new bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unfortunately this one i believe
> 
> Merry xmas everyone


Merry Christmas everyone.

Did the latest batches of Hawks get nerfed to 111 on LN2? Or does it vary between cards?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> here's a naby question, is it normal for my gigabyte 760 to run 90-100% load under heavy gaming and the cpu to stay like 50-70%?
> i havent overclocked anything in my system, and theres no problems at all im just wondering if this is normal


Yes its normal


----------



## Sgubela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> NO! You get nothing, sad Christmas!!










No problem. I'll still give some help


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dramabomb*
> 
> I just bought an EVGA 760 SC (2gb version) with the ACX cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932
> 
> I would like to OC this thing, but I'm unfamiliar with the process when it comes to video cards. Some of the things I'm reading say to just use the K-Boost thing that comes with the EVGA Precision X software. They say it's safe and a one-touch performance increase. Has anyone here used that? I'm wondering if it's even worth overclocking. I upgraded from a 560ti and wow, what a difference, especially in noise. I can't hear the thing even at 50% fan load.
> 
> I contacted EVGA and got an updated BIOS for the card, changed the Nvidia display settings a bit (Power stuff set to Maximum Performance, Single Display settings, etc.), is there anything else I could tweak on this thing? Also, it appears to idle around 28-29c/38% fan speed, but when I use Chrome to browse the net, it goes up to around 39c. Is this normal? I ran the Heaven Benchmark and I didn't see it go over 68/69c on Ultra/Medium Tesselation/4x AA. Seems good to me!


If you want to OC the card, check out the first page of this thread and it'll talk about how to OC the card, as well as how to test out the OC....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Your gpu should be at 99% at all times in gaming. If it's not you have a cpu bottleneck


Unless you have vSync enabled and 60fps doesn't require full GPU load


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Did the latest batches of Hawks get nerfed to 111 on LN2? Or does it vary between cards?


What just cause its got 111 P/L its nerfered ? Pffffttttttt . if i can get [email protected] on stock bios with 111 P/L nothin wrong there









@ staypuft

Your kidding right







. You need skynets modded hawk bios to pull 1400 megahurts ?







Whats wrong with your mad skillz ? Stock bios too hard for you ? LoooL


----------



## Thorteris

Hello everybody I have gotten some money and I wanted to know what is a better investment? Should I add another gtx 760 for SLI or get a 780 or r9-290?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Hello everybody I have gotten some money and I wanted to know what is a better investment? Should I add another gtx 760 for SLI or get a 780 or r9-290?


290 = 2 760 sli and nearly 1 780 ti .


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 290 = 2 760 sli and nearly 1 780 ti .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 290 = 2 760 sli and nearly 1 780 ti .


How is sli scaling? I can get another gtx 760 for around 150.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> How is sli scaling? I can get another gtx 760 for around 150.


Pretty good man SLI scaling works quite well with these 760's








150 bucks for 760 is awesome . You should get two of em and run TRI SLI


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pretty good man SLI scaling works quite well with these 760's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 bucks for 760 is awesome . You should get two of em and run TRI SLI


I have one last question how will the temps be if I put 2 aftermarket coolers in there or should I just get a reference card?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What just cause its got 111 P/L its nerfered ? Pffffttttttt . if i can get [email protected] on stock bios with 111 P/L nothin wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ staypuft
> 
> Your kidding right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You need skynets modded hawk bios to pull 1400 megahurts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with your mad skillz ? Stock bios too hard for you ? LoooL


LOL I dont know much about Nvidia, first time switching to them since 4 cards, just making sure everythings right with the 760 hawk and it looks like its a great choice.
And btw that's a crazy core OC :O

Is it true that if OC'd well the 760s can reach 680/770 performance levels? I've heard from various sources and also xbit's benches, ofcourse not all cards will reach such high OCs but If so I can see the 760 narrowing the performance gap between it at the 770.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I have one last question how will the temps be if I put 2 aftermarket coolers in there or should I just get a reference card?


One or 2 MSI 760 Hawks if you can get em . I believe they have the best twin fan cooler . Or go reference and go H2O google to find compatable w/blocks . Think about it a while


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What just cause its got 111 P/L its nerfered ? Pffffttttttt . if i can get [email protected] on stock bios with 111 P/L nothin wrong there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ staypuft
> 
> Your kidding right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You need skynets modded hawk bios to pull 1400 megahurts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with your mad skillz ? Stock bios too hard for you ? LoooL


There's not even a point. Even if I get to 1400 BC my 4770K is just going to keep the score down


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> There's not even a point. Even if I get to 1400 BC my 4770K is just going to keep the score down


LoL . Hows your xmas so far ?


----------



## phenom01

So I just got a 200$ gift card to microcenter for xmas and was thinking even before that of going to a 780ti over my SLI. What do you guys think of me reselling my 760's taking them funds this gift card and a bit of coin and getting a 780ti? The only one they have is a reference EVGA but still. Im just kinda outta ideas on what to use this card on. Rig in Sig.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LoL . Hows your xmas so far ?


Amazing except for the fact I'm in severe pain due to a tooth I need to get pulled tomorrow.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> ehm, i think that was in crysis 1, dead island riptide and metro 2033. I know i have a K cpu and i dont overclock it, but i am going to,
> but my psu is kinda holding me back, just not sure if its safe to go that way, so im just waiting for get a ax 760 probably next month.


With your rig, a good quality-made 450W PSU is enough power unless you're overvolting the 760 pretty high. Plus, the AX760 is known for having coil whine issues.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## METROID123

Hey Merry Christmas guys! Well it's boxing day here in Aussie. Could someone pm me the last custom bios by skyn3t for the Evga 760 SC. Cheers Guys!


----------



## Stay Puft

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas. My 2nd hawk will be here tomorrow


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just got a 200$ gift card to microcenter for xmas and was thinking even before that of going to a 780ti over my SLI. What do you guys think of me reselling my 760's taking them funds this gift card and a bit of coin and getting a 780ti? The only one they have is a reference EVGA but still. Im just kinda outta ideas on what to use this card on. Rig in Sig.


I'm pretty sure all the benchmarks have two 760 SLI running higher than a 780ti.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the benchmarks have two 760 SLI running higher than a 780ti.


Yup. Overclocked 760 SLI > Overclocked 780 Ti


----------



## AWESOMEx20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgubela*
> 
> Please consider Zotac GTX760. I own it and can give some information about it if needed. Thanks


^this - could you post the original zotac bios please? I accidentally erased mine after flashing it to palit (works fine but worries me)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOMEx20*
> 
> ^this - could you post the original zotac bios please? I accidentally erased mine after flashing it to palit (works fine but worries me)


Original Zotac 760 vBIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-1187--

EDIT: Oops, looks like that link has every other vBIOS besides the Zotac - Sorry about that....


----------



## Stay Puft

Did Skyn3t release that new bios yet?


----------



## CageJ

no he didnt, at least it is not posted


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Christmas. My 2nd hawk will be here tomorrow


Yes thanks but i am experencing strange sleeping patterns and hangovers LoooooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the benchmarks have two 760 SLI running higher than a 780ti.


Your avatar looks happy / devious . Did you get another 760 for chrissy ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes thanks but i am experencing strange sleeping patterns and hangovers LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar looks happy / devious . Did you get another 760 for chrissy ?


Just drink more booze home


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes thanks but i am experencing strange sleeping patterns and hangovers LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar looks happy / devious . Did you get another 760 for chrissy ?


Got it Tuesday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just drink more booze home


If only I wasn't working the weekend!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just drink more booze home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Got it Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I wasn't working the weekend!
Click to expand...

A little less








More







smoking than normal TBH


----------



## Sgubela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOMEx20*
> 
> ^this - could you post the original zotac bios please? I accidentally erased mine after flashing it to palit (works fine but worries me)


here it is. Original Zotac bios (not AMP version)

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## JBizz

I have a 2500k OC to 4.4mhz right now. Will that bottleneck me? I always play with vscync on. My cpu can go higher.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> I have a 2500k OC to 4.4mhz right now. Will that bottleneck me? I always play with vscync on. My cpu can go higher.


Not in the very least. 2500K at 4.4Ghz is still very good


----------



## JBizz

Forgot to state for sli.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Forgot to state for sli.


Still no. 2500K is fine for SLI 760's


----------



## ulysses721

Just SLI my 2x gtx 760 hawk this past weekend and I am loving it. I hooked up a second monitor that is lower res to browse the net. I've not over clocked, but the difference is so noticeable. I am planing on buying Metro to test it out and the free Splinter Cell I got with the card.

I am also very happy to say that the used Hawk I bought from Amazon is working very well.

The temperatures are not too high, I think the 1st card hitting around 47-50 degrees and the 2nd card hitting around 40.

I think the 2nd card is getting better air cooling.

Are there any solid cases out there that would help with air cooling for SLI?

I am using the Corsair 550D with both drive cages removed so I have got a decent amount of air coming in, but because the 550D is designed for silence the front panel is blocked off so the air flow could be better.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Just SLI my 2x gtx 760 hawk this past weekend and I am loving it. I hooked up a second monitor that is lower res to browse the net. I've not over clocked, but the difference is so noticeable. I am planing on buying Metro to test it out and the free Splinter Cell I got with the card.
> 
> I am also very happy to say that the used Hawk I bought from Amazon is working very well.
> 
> The temperatures are not too high, I think the 1st card hitting around 47-50 degrees and the 2nd card hitting around 40.
> 
> I think the 2nd card is getting better air cooling.
> 
> Are there any solid cases out there that would help with air cooling for SLI?
> 
> I am using the Corsair 550D with both drive cages removed so I have got a decent amount of air coming in, but because the 550D is designed for silence the front panel is blocked off so the air flow could be better.


Get NZXT's Phantom. I have one, and it's like a wind tunnel. With Phantom my idles dropped ~5-6°C, and I've been very happy with it







And it also has enough space to make custom loop inside it, if it starts to feel like the air cooling is not enough


----------



## medolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Still no. 2500K is fine for SLI 760's


+1 agree...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Any new bios posted Skyn3t? Where will we find them? I'm just checking to see if I missed it or not. lol I'm rockin' reference cards in SLI over hurr. About to put these puppies on water and crank 'em up! Happy holidays!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Any new bios posted Skyn3t? Where will we find them? I'm just checking to see if I missed it or not. lol I'm rockin' reference cards in SLI over hurr. About to put these puppies on water and crank 'em up! Happy holidays!!!


We're still waiting on it


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We're still waiting on it


Okay thanks! Patiently waiting.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Get NZXT's Phantom. I have one, and it's like a wind tunnel. With Phantom my idles dropped ~5-6°C, and I've been very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it also has enough space to make custom loop inside it, if it starts to feel like the air cooling is not enough


Which Phantom? They have so many different Phantom models..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Any new bios posted Skyn3t? Where wican we find them? I'm just checking to see if I missed it or not. lol I'm rockin' reference cards in SLI over hurr. About to put these puppies on water and crank 'em up! Happy holidays!!!


I still find my self in the same situation as before. Each time I edit the power target the default voltage gwta stuck at 1.187v. I can edit anything with 100% sure that it will work but 760 GPU bios is a pita it never accept my changes 100% . if I release the vbios you must use the zawarudo or rubby volt hack told to play with it. This is my awnser right now. That's the situation now. 770 to titan is fine withall my hex.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This sounds interesting skyn3t , i wonder how many peeps will brick their cards LoooL


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I still find my self in the same situation as before. Each time I edit the power target the default voltage gwta stuck at 1.187v. I can edit anything with 100% sure that it will work but 760 GPU bios is a pita it never accept my changes 100% . if I release the vbios you must use the zawarudo or rubby volt hack told to play with it. This is my awnser right now. That's the situation now. 770 to titan is fine withall my hex.


Thank you for the hard work and at least trying to make it work.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you for the hard work and at least trying to make it work.


Agreed there Mega efforts skyn3t


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Agreed there Mega efforts skyn3t


Guess I'll just have to break your 2 way SLI hwbot record on the ln2 bios


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you for the hard work and at least trying to make it work.


Agree with guys, thx for help. As I said before 760GTX's vBios just cannot be modded. Must be HW limited and vcore depends from ASIC quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I still find my self in the same situation as before. Each time I edit the power target the default voltage gwta stuck at 1.187v. I can edit anything with 100% sure that it will work but 760 GPU bios is a pita it never accept my changes 100% . if I release the vbios you must use the zawarudo or rubby volt hack told to play with it. This is my awnser right now. That's the situation now. 770 to titan is fine withall my hex.


So u can only set PL or voltage core? Not both the same time? Do I understand right? And unfornately I think only some EVGA and Hawk has NCP... and only Hawk has NCP4206...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guess I'll just have to break your 2 way SLI hwbot record on the ln2 bios


LoooL you will come close


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Which Phantom? They have so many different Phantom models..


Mine is Phantom Hale 90 Pink edition









edit: Finnish shops made it again with their wrong product info... Hale 90 is a PSU, not a case... So this just seems to be NZXT Phantom Pink Edition, can't really find a better model about it


----------



## DF is BUSY

hey fellas, odd question here.

just got my 760 in the mail.

product box = no SC label yet there's the SC label on my fan shroud on the card itself?

popped open GPU-Z and it has the regular 760 bios, 980/1502 base.

should i flash the SC bios? haha


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey fellas, odd question here.
> 
> just got my 760 in the mail.
> product box = no SC label yet there's the SC label on my fan shroud on the card itself?
> popped open GPU-Z and it has the regular 760 bios, 980/1502 base.
> 
> should i flash the SC bios? haha


Yeah why not?


----------



## DF is BUSY

well my "regular" EVGA 760 w/ ACX has a ASIC quality of 74.1%, isn't too great but not too bad looking at the chart on the first page. gonna play around with overclocking for now.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> well my "regular" EVGA 760 w/ ACX has a ASIC quality of 74.1%, isn't too great but not too bad looking at the chart on the first page. gonna play around with overclocking for now.


Looks nice. Try to o/c it if you like as is. SC bios dont think will give you any gain, i think yours has same PT @ 115%.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I still find my self in the same situation as before. Each time I edit the power target the default voltage gwta stuck at 1.187v. I can edit anything with 100% sure that it will work but 760 GPU bios is a pita it never accept my changes 100% . if I release the vbios you must use the zawarudo or rubby volt hack told to play with it. This is my awnser right now. That's the situation now. 770 to titan is fine withall my hex.


Hey we appreciate all of your effort put forth. Sounds like they've got these cards locked up like Ft. Knox. If there were something I could do to help I would. Thanks for replying back!


----------



## skyn3t

Just to make it clear regarding my previous post. vbios still able be modded with boost disable and unlocked power limit but volt gate will be up to zawarudo or rubber tools since everyone is going up to 1.212 still playable.


----------



## CageJ

Dont know if somebody figure out, but seems that newest Afterburner holds much better 1212mV if card is able to handle...

BTW,
skyn3t what exactly u mean with rubber tools ? Some kind of joke ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Got my EVGA SLI pro bridge in and it doesnt fit well over the shrouds of the HAWK coolers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Got my EVGA SLI pro bridge in and it doesnt fit well over the shrouds of the HAWK coolers


1st World Problems.....


----------



## DF is BUSY

does anybody have problems with the latest 311.82 drivers? i was fine earlier in the day playing games and what not, now for the past 30 minutes or so, my screen would freeze up for a bit, black out and then windows says the kernel drivers have crashed?

i havent overclocked, or touched anything related to the card either. just installed drivers, geforce experience, evga precision and played around with shadowplay.

i uninstalled everything cleanly, using the guide our OCN forums. whatsup here?


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm getting BF4 freezes with the 93's


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> does anybody have problems with the latest 311.82 drivers? i was fine earlier in the day playing games and what not, now for the past 30 minutes or so, my screen would freeze up for a bit, black out and then windows says the kernel drivers have crashed?
> 
> i havent overclocked, or touched anything related to the card either. just installed drivers, geforce experience, evga precision and played around with shadowplay.
> 
> i uninstalled everything cleanly, using the guide our OCN forums. whatsup here?


You might have an unstable factory overclock (as unfortunate as that sounds)....If you flashed the vBIOS, that could also be the culprit....


----------



## phre0n

Just ran a heaven test...

But my question is, while doing the benchmark isn't it suppose to put full load on the memory as well? (if i'm readying this correctly, only 55% load)



results:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Just ran a heaven test...
> 
> But my question is, while doing the benchmark isn't it suppose to put full load on the memory as well? (if i'm readying this correctly, only 55% load)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> results:


That 55% that you're seeing is the memory load, not the GPU Load. If you look at the GPU Load, you'll see that it was at 99% when that screenshot was taken.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Dont know if somebody figure out, but seems that newest Afterburner holds much better 1212mV if card is able to handle...
> 
> BTW,
> skyn3t what exactly u mean with rubber tools ? Some kind of joke ?


I think da man ment 'RBBY TOOL'









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Got my EVGA SLI pro bridge in and it doesnt fit well over the shrouds of the HAWK coolers


Sucked in









Take the top hawk shroud off.......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm getting BF4 freezes with the 93's


What are you speaking of there ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think da man ment 'RBBY TOOL'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucked in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the top hawk shroud off.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you speaking of there ?*


I think the 331.93 driver is being referred to....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think the 331.93 driver is being referred to....


Damn nvida / radeon drivers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guess I'll just have to break your 2 way SLI hwbot record on the ln2 bios


Just a little HWBOT reminder who your daddy is





























Aussie flags are mine


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn nvida / radeon drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little HWBOT reminder who your daddy is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie flags are mine


I need a 4930K









You and I are #1 & #2 in Firestrike and Extreme


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Damn nvida / radeon drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little HWBOT reminder who your daddy is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie flags are mine


Wow! Been a bit busy, eh?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> does anybody have problems with the latest 311.82 drivers? i was fine earlier in the day playing games and what not, now for the past 30 minutes or so, my screen would freeze up for a bit, black out and then windows says the kernel drivers have crashed?
> 
> i havent overclocked, or touched anything related to the card either. just installed drivers, geforce experience, evga precision and played around with shadowplay.
> 
> i uninstalled everything cleanly, using the guide our OCN forums. whatsup here?
> 
> 
> 
> You might have an unstable factory overclock (as unfortunate as that sounds)....If you flashed the vBIOS, that could also be the culprit....
Click to expand...

i havent flashed any bios on it though. i had mentioned that my regular 760 came with a SC label on the shroud, you think that might have something to do with unstable factory? like the card was meant to be a superclock, but the regular bios was flashed onto it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I need a 4930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are #1 & #2 in Firestrike and Extreme


We are too







Good to see OCN 1 & 2 Well Done








All my subs as well for these benchies
 

You need 3930k That will bench at 5.2 Gigahurtles and tight ram timings


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> We are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see OCN 1 & 2 Well Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my subs as well for these benchies
> 
> 
> You need 3930k That will bench at 5.2 Gigahurtles and tight ram timings


4930K is 529 on amazon and is very tempting


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Dont know if somebody figure out, but seems that newest Afterburner holds much better 1212mV if card is able to handle...
> 
> BTW,
> skyn3t what exactly u mean with rubber tools ? Some kind of joke ?


Yeah did you laugh?







I make mistakes too.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yeah did you laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make mistakes too.


I believe we have same kind of warped humor LoooL


----------



## DF is BUSY

EVGA ACX cooler = amazing


----------



## DF is BUSY

jesus christ these 311.82 drivers are making me mad. random kernel driver crashing- at untouched bone stock!

gonna try the .93 beta drivers- if they also crash like .82- i might have a faulty card here.

software conflicts wouldn't cause a kernel driver crash would it?

fwiw, im running rainmeter, core temp, openHWmonitor, evga precision, rivatuner, geforce experience, display fusion and asus suite


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> jesus christ these 311.82 drivers are making me mad. random kernel driver crashing- at untouched bone stock!
> 
> gonna try the .93 beta drivers- if they also crash like .82- i might have a faulty card here.


The beta drivers work great for me. I'm also running SLI though. Might want to try to do a clean install of the drivers.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> jesus christ these 311.82 drivers are making me mad. random kernel driver crashing- at untouched bone stock!
> 
> gonna try the .93 beta drivers- if they also crash like .82- i might have a faulty card here.
> 
> 
> 
> The beta drivers work great for me. I'm also running SLI though. Might want to try to do a clean install of the drivers.
Click to expand...

yeah it was the second time i did a full clean install, so far no crashing of the beta drivers *knocks on wood*

i COULD reinstall windows to make it extra clean.... but quite frankly i rather not. shouldnt have to anyway

so much for "nvidia has better drivers" (in this case), i never had a driver crash outside of a unstable overclock when I was on my AMD cards.


----------



## therealjustin

Installed my brand new EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked two days ago and installed the new 331.82 drivers as well. Tonight I was browsing Newegg and got up to check something. When I returned the screen was frozen and the mouse and keyboard did not respond(not that I could see with the screen being frozen anyway). When I installed the GTX 760 I also put in a new PSU so now I'm wondering what the issue could be. My previous GTX 560Ti was working fine with 331.40.

-Voltage readings look spot on from the PSU and GPU

-No graphic glitches onscreen and card temps look great

-No errors in Event Viewer and no warnings about an nVidia driver crash

EDIT: Was just running Unigine Heaven benchmark when driver 331.82 crashed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Installed my brand new EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked two days ago and installed the new 331.82 drivers as well. Tonight I was browsing Newegg and got up to check something. When I returned the screen was frozen and the mouse and keyboard did not respond(not that I could see with the screen being frozen anyway). When I installed the GTX 760 I also put in a new PSU so now I'm wondering what the issue could be. My previous GTX 560Ti was working fine with 331.40.
> 
> -Voltage readings look spot on from the PSU and GPU
> 
> -No graphic glitches onscreen and card temps look great
> 
> -No errors in Event Viewer and no warnings about an nVidia driver crash
> 
> EDIT: Was just running Unigine Heaven benchmark when driver 331.82 crashed.


Try the beta .93's


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yeah did you laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make mistakes too.


I would use a true iron hammer if I had to







..

PLS, release the vbios then we can try







 ...


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> yeah it was the second time i did a full clean install, so far no crashing of the beta drivers *knocks on wood*
> 
> i COULD reinstall windows to make it extra clean.... but quite frankly i rather not. shouldnt have to anyway
> 
> so much for "nvidia has better drivers" (in this case), i never had a driver crash outside of a unstable overclock when I was on my AMD cards.


My experience has been that when a nvidia driver crashes it just gives you an error where as when my AMD cards crashed I would get BSODS or total computer restarts. Seems like nvidias crashes are a little less harsh.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> Installed my brand new EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked two days ago and installed the new 331.82 drivers as well. Tonight I was browsing Newegg and got up to check something. When I returned the screen was frozen and the mouse and keyboard did not respond(not that I could see with the screen being frozen anyway). When I installed the GTX 760 I also put in a new PSU so now I'm wondering what the issue could be. My previous GTX 560Ti was working fine with 331.40.
> 
> -Voltage readings look spot on from the PSU and GPU
> 
> -No graphic glitches onscreen and card temps look great
> 
> -No errors in Event Viewer and no warnings about an nVidia driver crash
> 
> EDIT: Was just running Unigine Heaven benchmark when driver 331.82 crashed.


I had this problem when I was running a overclocked fx 8120. It had an idling problem because it worked great which stress tests. Never did figure it out though. :-/


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> EVGA ACX cooler = amazing


How i wish that was true. I can't get my card anything past +40 mhz core offset and +300 mhz mem offset without it crashing within minutes in any game or bench. Boost at stock is below average as well at 1175mhz.


----------



## ChrisPh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With your rig, a good quality-made 450W PSU is enough power unless you're overvolting the 760 pretty high. Plus, the AX760 is known for having coil whine issues.


yea well i know my psu is kinda crappy for my use (gaming just but a lot of it and im almost 24/7 using my pc), and also theres a buzzing coming from the psu but when im playing its kinda dissapearing.
I know this is kind of offtopic, but what do u think about the CoolerMaster V-Series 700W ? Maybe is too big for what i want, but i want it to be future proof as possible.I can get it for almost 30 euro cheaper than the ax 760.

cheers


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> How i wish that was true. I can't get my card anything past +40 mhz core offset and +300 mhz mem offset without it crashing within minutes in any game or bench. Boost at stock is below average as well at 1175mhz.


Which card do you have? I have the last model of the evga 760 2gb n stock boost is around 1188...im waiting to OC this card when needed.

Also. Can these fans be pulled off for cleaning? I checked my pc after two months and only found dust under the blades.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Which card do you have? I have the last model of the evga 760 2gb n stock boost is around 1188...im waiting to OC this card when needed.
> 
> Also. Can these fans be pulled off for cleaning? I checked my pc after two months and only found dust under the blades.


I have the EVGA 760 SC ACX 2GB model. After days of trying i could only get the card up to 1215mhz core and around 6.6ghz memory stable.

I think the fans are attached to the acx cooler and you'd have to remove the mount for that.


----------



## TheBoom

Hey guys I have a question for the more experienced overclockers.

Would it be worthwhile to sell the my EVGA SC ACX (ASIC 65.5%) and buy a Hawk?

Currently can't get over 1215mhz boost core and 6.6 ghz mem without crashing. I mean, assuming i'm lucky enough to get at least a 1350 boost and at least a 7ghz mem from the hawk would the performance difference be substantial enough to justify getting a new card? Currently can't get over 1215mhz boost core and 6.6 ghz mem without crashing with my card

Just disappointed with this card and hope to get at least over 50 fps in BF4. Right now its hanging around 40 plus fps in some maps and occasionally dips to 30 plus (nearby explosions etc). Oh and i'm using maxed out settings (Ultra HBAO+ 4XMSAA) with a 1200p resolution.

COD Ghosts hangs around 38-50 fps on the average in the singleplayer campaign. But that's probably poor optimization from COD.

Or should i forget about the overclocking and get a 2nd card for sli in 3-4 months instead?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwertyu

Overclock and sli later, you could try lowering the MSAA it could run 60fps+ with it turned off, and its a 250$ card, if you want to max out all games with AA at your resolution you need a high range card(or a sli of 760's).


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwertyu*
> 
> Overclock and sli later, you could try lowering the MSAA it could run 60fps+ with it turned off, and its a 250$ card, if you want to max out all games with AA at your resolution you need a high range card(or a sli of 760's).


Overclock and sli later? You mean forget about overclocking and go for sli instead?

Already tried lowering the MSAA, did nothing for me. Well from all the reviews and forum threads/posts i've read they say 60 fps isn't hard to achieve with the latest drivers with a 760gtx overclocked. Except that's at 1080p and around 1320-1350 boost clocks. I figure at 1200p the fps target shouldn't be such a big difference hence why i'm shooting for 50 fps. But this card can't over clock for nuts.

Thus i've decided that

1) i'm either gonna get rid of this card and hope i'm not so unlucky with the hawk

OR

2) wait a few months and get sli instead, which means not bothering about clocks anymore.

What i'm really keen to know is how much of a difference exactly does a good/decent overclock make? Like for every 100mhz of core overclock is it like a "5 or 10 fps" possible increase or less? More interested in real world performance difference in games and not benchmark fps or scores.

Is it really worth the extra 30-50 USD i'd have to put in to change the card?

Edit: Most of the reviews compare their overclocked cards to stock clocked or reference 760gtxs hence the reason why I can't really use them to compare (also I don't think core overclock and mem overclock scale the same way?)

To be even more specific, is 50 USD worth going from a 1215 mhz core 6.6ghz mem to 1350 mhz core 7.0ghz mem?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Overclock and sli later? You mean forget about overclocking and go for sli instead?
> 
> Already tried lowering the MSAA, did nothing for me. Well from all the reviews and forum threads/posts i've read they say 60 fps isn't hard to achieve with the latest drivers with a 760gtx overclocked. Except that's at 1080p and around 1320-1350 boost clocks. I figure at 1200p the fps target shouldn't be such a big difference hence why i'm shooting for 50 fps. But this card can't over clock for nuts.
> 
> Thus i've decided that
> 
> 1) i'm either gonna get rid of this card and hope i'm not so unlucky with the hawk
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) wait a few months and get sli instead, which means not bothering about clocks anymore.
> 
> What i'm really keen to know is how much of a difference exactly does a good/decent overclock make? Like for every 100mhz of core overclock is it like a "5 or 10 fps" possible increase or less? More interested in real world performance difference in games and not benchmark fps or scores.
> 
> Is it really worth the extra 30-50 USD i'd have to put in to change the card?
> 
> Edit: Most of the reviews compare their overclocked cards to stock clocked or reference 760gtxs hence the reason why I can't really use them to compare (also I don't think core overclock and mem overclock scale the same way?)
> 
> To be even more specific, is 50 USD worth going from a 1215 mhz core 6.6ghz mem to 1350 mhz core 7.0ghz mem?


I would prefer SLI. That's 60fps for sure (you may even need to put fps limit to avoid graphic cracking), without overclocking and you don't need to fear for bad card. Maybe I should also see how my fps is with bf4, haven't done that yet, and I'm curious to know how everything will change after my second card arrives within few weeks


----------



## gwertyu

Go for option 2, also i dont think all hawks are guarente to get those speeds and the gains will be marginals from your actuals clocks,maybe like 5 fps or less at that clocks. Also your 760 seems like the average ocer for the reviews i have read.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Just disappointed with this card and hope to get at least over 50 fps in BF4. Right now its hanging around 40 plus fps in some maps and occasionally dips to 30 plus (nearby explosions etc). Oh and i'm using maxed out settings (Ultra HBAO+ 4XMSAA) with a 1200p resolution


My Asus's 760 (OC edition) gives me 60-80 fps in BF4 with maximum settings, resolution 1080p. And when I climb up ladders, it can make a bounce to over 100 fps, but I've heard that's just normal







Here's a few photos.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheBoom

Thanks for the responses guys. Still not leaning in either direction yet though. But holding on to his card for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> My Asus's 760 (OC edition) gives me 60-80 fps in BF4 with maximum settings, resolution 1080p. And when I climb up ladders, it can make a bounce to over 100 fps, but I've heard that's just normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have u tried Siege of Shanghai and Zavod 311? Seems to be the maps where my fps hangs around 40 plus most of the time. Also I think since you're on 1080p you'll prolly have better frame rates than me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwertyu*
> 
> Go for option 2, also i dont think all hawks are guarente to get those speeds and the gains will be marginals from your actuals clocks,maybe like 5 fps or less at that clocks. Also your 760 seems like the average ocer for the reviews i have read.


Really? Almost every review I read has a minimum boost of 1220mhz at stock and can be oced to boost at least around 1300mhz ish. Mine boosts at 1215mhz oced.

So u mean an additional 100+ mhz core offset and 300 + mhz mem offset would only mean 5 fps or less?

Hmm in that case i guess its not worth the money to change.


----------



## Stay Puft

Inching closer an closer to you home


----------



## medolinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Inching closer an closer to you home


----------



## Stay Puft

Cant seem to get the voltage tools to work on the hawk's. If i can i'll be upping my results later on.












1426 Core thanks to a Skyn3t bios. Getting some dinner. Will continue later tonight

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2062519


----------



## seanp177

760 Vbios is out??


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> 760 Vbios is out??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> 760 Vbios is out??


Skyn3t did one up custom for me so i imagine he'd do one up for you as well


----------



## seanp177

Well nah im nt seeing anying vbios ..it was taken down for an update...back then


----------



## Stay Puft

I have dethroned the king











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2065281


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have dethroned the king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2065281


Where you at Home? ohh...it's the holiday season


----------



## skyn3t

It well be out but in order to play with the voltage you must use AB soft volt hack.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It well be out but in order to play with the voltage you must use AB soft volt hack.


Fair enough. Where can we find the "AB soft volt hack" utilities?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Fair enough. Where can we find the "AB soft volt hack" utilities?


In the Nvidia section


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> In the Nvidia section


lol on the first page or another thread?


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have dethroned the king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2065281


Poops brick.


----------



## seanp177

Nice thats kol(Y)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> Nice thats kol(Y)


Sean i wasnt ignoring your PM. Just been busy. Do you have the reference cooler or the ACX cooler?


----------



## seanp177

Oh nah nah no prob... amm ACX Cooler


----------



## ultraex2003

hello boys !!!
today arrive my second gigabyte 760 rev 2.0







!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/xbl1.jpg/

and some numbers !!

fx 8320 @4.5
2X 760 Gigabyte rev.2.0 stok 1085(1150) 1500
3dmark 11
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/jm66.jpg/
3dmark 13 normal
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/yu2q.JPG/
3dmark 13 extreme
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/euik.jpg/


----------



## Thorteris

How are people getting all these high clocks with their cards? My asus 760 can't even reach 1200 Boost with maxed out voltages







.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> How are people getting all these high clocks with their cards? My asus 760 can't even reach 1200 Boost with maxed out voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is your cards asic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> hello boys !!!
> today arrive my second gigabyte 760 rev 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/xbl1.jpg/
> 
> and some numbers !!
> 
> fx 8320 @4.5
> 2X 760 Gigabyte rev.2.0 stok 1085(1150) 1500
> 3dmark 11
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/jm66.jpg/
> 3dmark 13 normal
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/yu2q.JPG/
> 3dmark 13 extreme
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/euik.jpg/


Nice cards


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> How are people getting all these high clocks with their cards? My asus 760 can't even reach 1200 Boost with maxed out voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


silicon lottery.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is your cards asic?
> Nice cards


My card is 72%.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> silicon lottery.


^ This!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> My card is 72%.


You're maxing out target power and going +150 core right?


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You're maxing out target power and going +150 core right?


I'm currently not at home but iirc yes I am. I'm using afterburner.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I'm currently not at home but iirc yes I am. I'm using afterburner.


Instead of maxing out the Power Target, try setting it to 120%, max out the core voltage (+12mv), then try messing with your OC....With my card, I can't get anything stable if I max out the Power Target, but 120% seems to be the "sweet spot"







....I can get to 1285mhz core, and 7200mhz memory (IIRC, I'm at work at the moment)....


----------



## Stay Puft

With the hawk's is as straight forward as it gets. +450 Core, +1000 Mem, Max out target power/temp, 100% fan, +50 Mem voltage and set Vcore to 1400mv.


----------



## seanp177

2k14!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Happy new year to all! Wishes for health, happiness and brutal clocks


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


Happy New Year everyone


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


Happy New Year everyone, and mother of god did you really get 1484 core and 8008mem on those hawks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Happy New Year everyone, and mother of god did you really get 1484 core and 8008mem on those hawks


I'm going to flash an updated bios tonight and shoot for higher. 1500+ core and 8200 mem is my goal


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm going to flash an updated bios tonight and shoot for higher. 1500+ core and 8200 mem is my goal












Air cooled or on water?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooled or on water?


Stock air and Tim. Ambient is just going to be like -5C


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Stock air and Tim. Ambient is just going to be like -5C


Nice one


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm going to flash an updated bios tonight and shoot for higher. 1500+ core and 8200 mem is my goal


is it at stock volts or overvolt afterburner softmod...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> is it at stock volts or overvolt afterburner softmod...


Thats with 1400mv core and +50 memory.

The Hawk and AB SE allows for 1250mv on the stock bios and the most i could get out of that was 1350+ core


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thats with 1400mv core and +50 memory.
> 
> The Hawk and AB SE allows for 1250mv on the stock bios and the most i could get out of that was 1350+ core


Oohh damn should purchase the hawk instead of this evga sc acx...







..are you able to play games at those clock speeds or just bench??


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> Oohh damn should purchase the hawk instead of this evga sc acx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are you able to play games at those clock speeds or just bench??


I havent even tried with close to 1500 core. I usually game at 135x core and 7200 mem. Next step is getting a 3rd hawk and hoping it clocks as well as the first two


----------



## Stay Puft

Pushed my single card personal bests up a few points but my 2nd hawk wont even run in SLI anymore. Froze up when i fed it 1450mv and refuses to be paired anymore.
Not that big of a loss as it was a terrible performer

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455304


----------



## Ahmed Helal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pushed my single card personal bests up a few points but my 2nd hawk wont even run in SLI anymore. Froze up when i fed it 1450mv and refuses to be paired anymore.
> Not that big of a loss as it was a terrible performer
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455304


i don't want to be evil but kill it if you can and replace it if it lost it's fitness and got hurt of high voltage "which is a bad idea you may get Far worse one!!", i think i will do that with one of my ACXs or sell them both, one with asic of 87.8% and does 1.356 and the other 75.6% and does 1306 max.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2043041


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> How are people getting all these high clocks with their cards? My asus 760 can't even reach 1200 Boost with maxed out voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the power target limit on this card is low


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pushed my single card personal bests up a few points but my 2nd hawk wont even run in SLI anymore. Froze up when i fed it 1450mv and refuses to be paired anymore.
> Not that big of a loss as it was a terrible performer
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455304


What do you mean by a terrible performer?

Those Fire Strike scores look higher than a 770 stock, how does your card OC'd compare to a 770?


----------



## kangk81

I just wish that someone would make water blocks for MSI TF 4Gb version. the heat on the master card is so intense during gaming that it's baking my manhood..... yes... I have no other place to house my rig that I have to put it under my table and in front of my chair. Also I couldn't go beyond +100MHz on the clock without freezing 5mins into furmark.

I need dem blocks!!!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pushed my single card personal bests up a few points but my 2nd hawk wont even run in SLI anymore. Froze up when i fed it 1450mv and refuses to be paired anymore.
> Not that big of a loss as it was a terrible performer
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455304


reset AB and restart PC. then do a clean vid driver install (uninstall 1st) and also check to be sure the SLI bridge is not at fault. (Maybe even check the SLI Bridge 1st.)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What do you mean by a terrible performer?
> 
> Those Fire Strike scores look higher than a 770 stock, how does your card OC'd compare to a 770?


First card will do 1483 core/ 8108 mem, 2nd card didnt like anything above 1400 core very much at any voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> reset AB and restart PC. then do a clean vid driver install (uninstall 1st) and also check to be sure the SLI bridge is not at fault. (Maybe even check the SLI Bridge 1st.)


Tried it with no luck. She's a goner


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> First card will do 1483 core/ 8108 mem, 2nd card didnt like anything above 1400 core very much at any voltage
> Tried it with no luck. She's a goner


the wall-test never fails.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> the wall-test never fails.


Would only be necessary if I couldn't return it no questions asked


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

A nice mailman brought me a packet today, now I'll have something to do tonight











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








First test with Valley @stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> A nice mailman brought me a packet today, now I'll have something to do tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First test with Valley @stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lovely


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pushed my single card personal bests up a few points but my 2nd hawk wont even run in SLI anymore. Froze up when i fed it 1450mv and refuses to be paired anymore.
> Not that big of a loss as it was a terrible performer
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455304


Thats no good dude









I had same problem with SLI hawks . 1st one had asic of 79.8% and would not clock past 1300 and minimal mem clock . 2nd one has asic 0f 69% did a 1398 but could not get em to play together nicely at all . Crappy drivers dont help . Giga 760's clock alot easier but nowhere as high as hawks but bench and play together nicely









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> A nice mailman brought me a packet today, now I'll have something to do tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First test with Valley @stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice lil upgrade for you









I wanna see another 7 - 10fps on valley from you very soon then ?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wanna see another 7 - 10fps on valley from you very soon then ?


I'll try my best with the help of finnish environment *opens a window next to Pinky*







I was just wondering, how is it possible that my first cards absolut max was @1293 it didn't go any higher, no matter how hard I tried. But now with this other card they seem to be stable @1309. Is there something that I don't know about SLI or was my first card just kidding with me?







my womanly guess is that it was lonely, and now when she has a friend, she performs better, but I think that is very unlikely the reason


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'll try my best with the help of finnish environment *opens a window next to Pinky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering, how is it possible that my first cards absolut max was @1293 it didn't go any higher, no matter how hard I tried. But now with this other card they seem to be stable @1309. Is there something that I don't know about SLI or was my first card just kidding with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my womanly guess is that it was lonely, and now when she has a friend, she performs better, but I think that is very unlikely the reason


And thats how it starts....... now ive got 5 of em


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thats no good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had same problem with SLI hawks . 1st one had asic of 79.8% and would not clock past 1300 and minimal mem clock . 2nd one has asic 0f 69% did a 1398 but could not get em to play together nicely at all . Crappy drivers dont help . Giga 760's clock alot easier but nowhere as high as hawks but bench and play together nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lil upgrade for you


Whats weird is that the 1484 core one is only 72% ASIC and the one that didnt want to go over 1400 was 74%


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

@HOMECINEMA-PC am I imagining stuff or is there really a nuclear explosion in the background of your new avatar pic?


----------



## Onikage

Not sure if this will be a stupid question but lets ty it ROFL so i have my asus gtx 760 at 1075 core and 1715 memory this overcloack is stable in everything though i noticed
that oc which previously i thought it is stable at 1100core and 1772 memory still work in like 90% of the games it dosnt work only in ac4,crysis 3 so is it ok to keep it in the games that dosnt chrash
or would that damage my gpu in anyway.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Not sure if this will be a stupid question but lets ty it ROFL so i have my asus gtx 760 at 1075 core and 1715 memory this overcloack is stable in everything though i noticed
> that oc which previously i thought it is stable at 1100core and 1772 memory still work in like 90% of the games it dosnt work only in ac4,crysis 3 so is it ok to keep it in the games that dosnt chrash
> or would that damage my gpu in anyway.


You're not going to damage your card. The worst that will happen is that the driver will reset


----------



## seanp177

Any Update on vBois?


----------



## seanp177

1267 is tha max clock i can get on my evga 760  but at the same time


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Tonights results (Core @1306,5, mem @1752,8):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Noticed that I need to disable SLI if I'm going to play BF4, it looks horrible, large amount of micro-shuttering and seems to be lagging very badly... I have 331.82 drivers, and I have a very hazy memory about someone saying that some drivers cause problems in BF4, so which drivers would be best for playing it?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Tonights results (Core @1306,5, mem @1752,8):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed that I need to disable SLI if I'm going to play BF4, it looks horrible, large amount of micro-shuttering and seems to be lagging very badly... I have 331.82 drivers, and I have a very hazy memory about someone saying that some drivers cause problems in BF4, so which drivers would be best for playing it?


Try the 93 beta's


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> Any Update on vBois?


good question


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try the 93 beta's


2nd this.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC am I imagining stuff or is there really a nuclear explosion in the background of your new avatar pic?


Yep , my grandad took this in nevada with my grandma and the little tyke is me dad


----------



## ultraex2003

greetings from greece







!!
some numbers so far







!!
fx 8320
2x 760 gigabyte rev 2.0 sli @ 1245/1800

3dmark 11

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/cx3x.jpg/

3dmark 13 normal
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/vwf9.jpg/

3dmark 13 extreme
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/bcbq.jpg/

valey extreme
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/c4ue.jpg/

catzilla 720 p
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/9pj7.jpg/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Tonights results (Core @1306,5, mem @1752,8):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed that I need to disable SLI if I'm going to play BF4, it looks horrible, large amount of micro-shuttering and seems to be lagging very badly... I have 331.82 drivers, and I have a very hazy memory about someone saying that some drivers cause problems in BF4, so which drivers would be best for playing it?


Lovely valley score from the single 8pin asus!
Better to try the latest beta drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep , my grandad took this in nevada with my grandma and the little tyke is me dad


Funny picture HOME








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> greetings from greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> some numbers so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> fx 8320
> 2x 760 gigabyte rev 2.0 sli @ 1245/1800
> 
> 3dmark 11
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/cx3x.jpg/
> 
> 3dmark 13 normal
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/vwf9.jpg/
> 
> 3dmark 13 extreme
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/bcbq.jpg/
> 
> valey extreme
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/c4ue.jpg/
> 
> catzilla 720 p
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/9pj7.jpg/


Hello and happy new year









i'd like to see some numbers from games, e.g. bf4, crysis3, tomb raider 13 if you can


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep , my grandad took this in nevada with my grandma and the little tyke is me dad


Wow your dad and grandparents have ice cold nerves not to be affected with an explosion like that lol


----------



## Steafun

Hey guys.

I changed my system and upgraded some parts of it. I'm running now 2 MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming. I5 4670K 4.2ghz and 2 Western Digital CB 7 fans. I bought TX 850 V2 for this system. Is it an overkill? I probably upgrade my graphics in time. I considered buying 750 but there wasn't any good brand in my country ( Turkey ) so when I saw Corsair TX 850 V2 I jumped right on to it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Wow your dad and grandparents have ice cold nerves not to be affected with an explosion like that lol


They knew it was coming and it wasnt their first one either








Yep nuthin like a bit of irradition first thing in the morning...... explains why i look like this...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Lovely valley score from the single 8pin asus!
> Better to try the latest beta drivers.
> Funny picture HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and happy new year


----------



## Hangger

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a2deg/


----------



## ultraex2003

update my skor !!








2 new run almost 10κ normal !!!









fx [email protected]
2x Gigabyte 760 sli rev 2.0 @ 1257/1904
drivers 331.93

normal
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/ruyt.jpg/

extreme
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/6oad.jpg/


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Decided to test my new card separately (noticed it's ASIC was 90), and what a nice surprise it was! core @1332.6 mem @1752.8. It broke my older cards Valley records easily! So, I'm very, very proud owner now







Maybe I should try the silicon lottery again, and sell my older card, 'cause this seems to be so much better performer, it would be a shame if it has to be limited by a slower card.

Here's my Valley scores with new card










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I just have one question: This card doesn't seem to accept the extra +12mV, even if it seems to be on at AB, ABs own monitoring says it's running only 1.2V during Valley and 0.84V after it... Is there some gimmick that would help me add the extra +12mV? My older card took it with no problems.

edit: this is where I started







core @1188.9 mem 1502.3 (=stock)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JBizz

Do i have a bad card? It only seems to happen with this game and FXAA/physx.. I get some kind of colored line at the bottom. Was told its my card.





I can't really test this problem out with another card cuz all i have left are ati's


----------



## Thorteris

Can somebody help me please? My MSI afterburner has the voltage greyed out and there isn't a power target option.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Can somebody help me please? My MSI afterburner has the voltage greyed out and there isn't a power target option.


Have you unlocked voltage control from settings?


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Have you unlocked voltage control from settings?


Yes it is checked.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Yes it is checked.


Is your AB skin default? 'cause I've heard that some skins can cause problems like that. Have you tried different versions? I have beta 16, and it works like a charm


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Can somebody help me please? My MSI afterburner has the voltage greyed out and there isn't a power target option.


Which version are you using? Beta 18?


----------



## Thorteris

Ok I downloaded a new beta one fixed the problems. Thanks everybody.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Decided to test my new card separately (noticed it's ASIC was 90), and what a nice surprise it was! core @1332.6 mem @1752.8. It broke my older cards Valley records easily! So, I'm very, very proud owner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try the silicon lottery again, and sell my older card, 'cause this seems to be so much better performer, it would be a shame if it has to be limited by a slower card.
> 
> Here's my Valley scores with new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have one question: This card doesn't seem to accept the extra +12mV, even if it seems to be on at AB, ABs own monitoring says it's running only 1.2V during Valley and 0.84V after it... Is there some gimmick that would help me add the extra +12mV? My older card took it with no problems.
> 
> edit: this is where I started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core @1188.9 mem 1502.3 (=stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As far as i am aware if you dont have the xtra .012mv to begin with you cant get it . Bummer . But 1333mhz from 1.2v is well AWESOME


----------



## hernan86

Hi, I bougth a EVGA 760 SC 2GB









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gaw7x/

ASIC Quality : 81.1%


----------



## kangk81

Anyone experience snowy artifacts while gaming?

I was playing Sleeping Dogs and all of sudden these artifacts just appear out of random. I don't have a 2nd monitor so I can't see what're the temps like But I have ran 15mins of Furmark without issues. So I'm guessing game engine problems.

My Setup

i7-4770k on MSI Z877-GD65
MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb SLI
Philips 242G5 Gaming monitor.

Stock clocks on the 2x GTX760

Can anyone provide any advice?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Anyone experience snowy artifacts while gaming?
> 
> I was playing Sleeping Dogs and all of sudden these artifacts just appear out of random. I don't have a 2nd monitor so I can't see what're the temps like But I have ran 15mins of Furmark without issues. So I'm guessing game engine problems.
> 
> My Setup
> 
> i7-4770k on MSI Z877-GD65
> MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb SLI
> Philips 242G5 Gaming monitor.
> 
> Stock clocks on the 2x GTX760
> 
> Can anyone provide any advice?


Leave the gpu-z running in background, play the game and check max temps afterwards, just for the record. I had played SD without issues with the gtx760. Furmark does not stress the ram, is using ~300mb only.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I was playing Sleeping Dogs and all of sudden these artifacts just appear out of random.
> Can anyone provide any advice?


EVGA Precision has the option of downloading an app to your phone or tablet that will give you GPU diagnostic info real time. I use MSI Afterburner and I'm not seeing that option, but you can use the EVGA software regardless of GPU brand.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Hi, I bougth a EVGA 760 SC 2GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gaw7x/
> 
> ASIC Quality : 81.1%


Welcome to the club








Fill the form in first page to join us


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> EVGA Precision has the option of downloading an app to your phone or tablet that will give you GPU diagnostic info real time. I use MSI Afterburner and I'm not seeing that option, but you can use the EVGA software regardless of GPU brand.


You would have to download the msi afterburner app from the app store n also download msi afterburner remote server on your pc...


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Decided to test my new card separately (noticed it's ASIC was 90), and what a nice surprise it was! core @1332.6 mem @1752.8. It broke my older cards Valley records easily! So, I'm very, very proud owner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try the silicon lottery again, and sell my older card, 'cause this seems to be so much better performer, it would be a shame if it has to be limited by a slower card.
> 
> Here's my Valley scores with new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have one question: This card doesn't seem to accept the extra +12mV, even if it seems to be on at AB, ABs own monitoring says it's running only 1.2V during Valley and 0.84V after it... Is there some gimmick that would help me add the extra +12mV? My older card took it with no problems.
> 
> edit: this is where I started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core @1188.9 mem 1502.3 (=stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Decided to test my new card separately (noticed it's ASIC was 90), and what a nice surprise it was! core @1332.6 mem @1752.8. It broke my older cards Valley records easily! So, I'm very, very proud owner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try the silicon lottery again, and sell my older card, 'cause this seems to be so much better performer, it would be a shame if it has to be limited by a slower card.
> 
> Here's my Valley scores with new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have one question: This card doesn't seem to accept the extra +12mV, even if it seems to be on at AB, ABs own monitoring says it's running only 1.2V during Valley and 0.84V after it... Is there some gimmick that would help me add the extra +12mV? My older card took it with no problems.
> 
> edit: this is where I started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core @1188.9 mem 1502.3 (=stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


From what I've read sli doesn't work that way anymore. Both your cards will run at their own individual clocks. So you won't be limited by the slower card.

Have you tried the zarawudo mod to fix the vdrop? I had the same problem with the voltage not applying correctly but then realized it was the vdrop instead.


----------



## neo0031

Just bought the EVGA 760 SC w/ ACX. It'll be here on Wednesday. I am SO EXCITED. Goodbye 6670...

Will run valley/heaven once I get it all set up. I should be looking at around 1500 for score before overclocking it?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> From what I've read sli doesn't work that way anymore. Both your cards will run at their own individual clocks. So you won't be limited by the slower card.
> 
> Have you tried the zarawudo mod to fix the vdrop? I had the same problem with the voltage not applying correctly but then realized it was the vdrop instead.


So you mean I would be able to OC both cards separately, even when they're in SLI? How does that happen? And which Zawarudos mod you actually mean? Thank you for these









edit: Oh, never mind about the first questions, I found the separated OCing







It seems like I never had the sync on, so those former SLI scores are result of only OCing another card


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill the form in first page to join us


Done! Thanks


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Hi, I bougth a EVGA 760 SC 2GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gaw7x/
> 
> ASIC Quality : 81.1%


nice!! good!!


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> You would have to download the msi afterburner app from the app store n also download msi afterburner remote server on your pc...


Cool, always good to know that the same thing can be done with Afterburner.

I actually have a 16" accessory monitor that i used to tune my surround and sli.


----------



## farmdve

Hi guys,

I ordered the Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x version, but only later saw that the card requires one 6-pin connector, and one 8-pin. My PSU is a Chieftec 620w PSU, and only has two 6-pin connectors. Would it be fine if I used an 6-pin to 8-pin adapter, does the card come with one, or should I cancel the order? Does my PSU even have the necessary amps?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered the Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x version, but only later saw that the card requires one 6-pin connector, and one 8-pin. My PSU is a Chieftec 620w PSU, and only has two 6-pin connectors. Would it be fine if I used an 6-pin to 8-pin adapter, does the card come with one, or should I cancel the order? Does my PSU even have the necessary amps?


I think it's fine and the card should come with one


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Leave the gpu-z running in background, play the game and check max temps afterwards, just for the record. I had played SD without issues with the gtx760. Furmark does not stress the ram, is using ~300mb only.


It seems like this happens only when I use the "Optimised" setting in GeForce Experience. It doesn't happen when I go in game and set everything to max.

Perhaps I'll try to sieve out what is the setting that causes the artifacts when I have the time. It's funny that it's happening to Sleeping Dogs since I played Crysis 3, Metro LL & Batman: AO on ultra with 4x MSAA with no problems at all


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered the Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3x version, but only later saw that the card requires one 6-pin connector, and one 8-pin. My PSU is a Chieftec 620w PSU, and only has two 6-pin connectors. Would it be fine if I used an 6-pin to 8-pin adapter, does the card come with one, or should I cancel the order? Does my PSU even have the necessary amps?


That card comes with 2 adapters. Each uses two 4-pin molex from the PSU, one to a 6-pin and one to an 8-pin.



You could use the 8-pin adapter that comes with it, but I would much rather use a 6-pin to 8-pin (6+2) adapter like this one, which would be fine for your situation and look a lot better too.


----------



## Steafun

Guys my MSI GTX 760 "Gaming" Twin Frozr OC has 1150 boost speed like mine Gigabyte Windforce OC does but my Gigabyte had 1241 boost with GPUboost 2.0 . Temps were like 63-75 but my MSI cannot reach 1241? it stays at 1215 is there anything I can do? I'm already in OC mod at MSI Utility.


----------



## ChrisPh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steafun*
> 
> Guys my MSI GTX 760 "Gaming" Twin Frozr OC has 1150 boost speed like mine Gigabyte Windforce OC does but my Gigabyte had 1241 boost with GPUboost 2.0 . Temps were like 63-75 but my MSI cannot reach 1241? it stays at 1215 is there anything I can do? I'm already in OC mod at MSI Utility.


1241? my gigabyte goes 1228 on boost


----------



## medolinos

Vbios gtx 760???


----------



## Steafun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> 1241? my gigabyte goes 1228 on boost


Okay... this is crazy. my Gigabyte goes 1241. No OC , no nothing. I wonder what this GPUBoost 2.0 does really. It says it overclocks your GPU according to your GPU's temperature. So what about my MSI? it goes 1215 and temps are always at around 55. But my Giga goes 1241 while it's temp is around 69...









I forgot to add : My giga and MSI both are factory overclocked gpus


----------



## melodystyle2003

No one can logical claim that boost will be the same, even on same brand gpus. Others boost less others more.
Use msi ab or evga precision and find each gpu stable clocks and adjust both to the lower's one, e.g. one gpu goes with boost + oc at 1332 the other at 1293, set both to 1293Mhz with *separate settings*.


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medolinos*
> 
> Vbios gtx 760???


Ha here waiting too...


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medolinos*
> 
> Vbios gtx 760???


just watch how nobody doesnt answer


----------



## Furion92

Hey guys, I've got the 760 Hawk from MSI and I'm surprised by the low maximum stable core clock.
Unigine Heaven won't run stable with a core clock higher than 1241MHz. I've already added the extra 12mV with EVGA Precision and the ASIC quality is 68.2%. Looks like I didn't have much luck with this card.

Which of the 2 BIOS' should I use? STD or LN2? I've noticed a huge score decrease in Unigine Valley (from 1875 to 1348) after switching back and forth between them... Any ideas? The other benchmarks seem to run okay (1118pts in Unigine Heaven and 6000pts in Fire Strike). I've already tried reinstalling Valley without any success.

I've also read that it should be possible to give this card more voltage than 1.212V, but how?

Thanks in advance


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> Ha here waiting too...


When the vBIOSes are ready, then I'm sure they'll be released....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got the 760 Hawk from MSI and I'm surprised by the low maximum stable core clock.
> Unigine Heaven won't run stable with a core clock higher than 1241MHz. I've already added the extra 12mV with EVGA Precision and the ASIC quality is 68.2%. Looks like I didn't have much luck with this card.
> 
> Which of the 2 BIOS' should I use? STD or LN2? I've noticed a huge score decrease in Unigine Valley (from 1875 to 1348) after switching back and forth between them... Any ideas? The other benchmarks seem to run okay (1118pts in Unigine Heaven and 6000pts in Fire Strike). I've already tried reinstalling Valley without any success.
> 
> I've also read that it should be possible to give this card more voltage than 1.212V, but how?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Use standard bios

Try this......

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197

then use this with AB 300.16 beta

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

Notepad++ use adim rights to mod .cfg files in profiles


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Use standard bios
> 
> Try this......
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20#post_20635197
> 
> then use this with AB 300.16 beta
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20
> 
> Notepad++ use adim rights to mod .cfg files in profiles


Sup madman?broken any new scores yet?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sup madman?broken any new scores yet?


No but i did nuke a psu and mobo.

Gotta go work time


----------



## Fefos93

Hello from Greece recently i upgraded from hd 7770 to gtx 760, and the results are amazing i can max out all settings in the games i play.
I bought a reference model because i never had one, and always wanted to see how it fares, so far so good. I have to say the cooler doesnt annoy me at all.
Well my fans are to blame for this 4x12 artic cooling each one gives 75 cfm. They are louder than the card
















Gtx760.png 1092k .png file


What i like about this card is the memory overclocking it is crazy i have tested with valley and had many hours of gaming, despite being a reference it stays prety cool (for some 75c may seem to much but remember i live in Greece) .

Its a bit strange though i only upped the core +120, gpuz states boost clock 1197 but in game the frequency goes to 1306.









Also if i am gaming and up the core to +150 it wont crash but in valley it crashes. TDP wall??

Btw i have the reference design from Msi

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-2GD5.html#Download


----------



## Onikage

Man this is weird my asus gtx 760 starts randomly underperforming while overcloacked it is fine for some time then all of a suden
framerate starts droping both in games and valey though it dosnt chrashes whats even more weird is that when i reset to stock
still the same thing hapens until i rebbot my pc







this started hapening couple of days ago i even tried reinstaling windows


----------



## farmdve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Man this is weird my asus gtx 760 starts randomly underperforming while overcloacked it is fine for some time then all of a suden
> framerate starts droping both in games and valey though it dosnt chrashes whats even more weird is that when i reset to stock
> still the same thing hapens until i rebbot my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this started hapening couple of days ago i even tried reinstaling windows


You should check for viruses. You may be infected by some bitcoin/litecoin/any other coin miner that is using your GPU cycles to make money.
If not the GPU, then it might be a CPU miner. Or any other virus.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got the 760 Hawk from MSI and I'm surprised by the low maximum stable core clock.
> Unigine Heaven won't run stable with a core clock higher than 1241MHz. I've already added the extra 12mV with EVGA Precision and the ASIC quality is 68.2%. Looks like I didn't have much luck with this card.
> 
> Which of the 2 BIOS' should I use? STD or LN2? I've noticed a huge score decrease in Unigine Valley (from 1875 to 1348) after switching back and forth between them... Any ideas? The other benchmarks seem to run okay (1118pts in Unigine Heaven and 6000pts in Fire Strike). I've already tried reinstalling Valley without any success.
> 
> I've also read that it should be possible to give this card more voltage than 1.212V, but how?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Use the LN2 Bios or try my custom bios from Skyn3t. You will need to use the AB hacks to increase voltage past 1250mv.

SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## Furion92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Use the LN2 Bios or try my custom bios from Skyn3t. You will need to use the AB hacks to increase voltage past 1250mv.
> 
> SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file


Thanks for the suggestion. What's the difference between stock (Hawk) BIOS and the Skyn3t version?
What I didn't like about the AB voltage softmod was the fact that the voltage didn't drop automatically anymore, resulting in constant 1.25V and correspondnt temperatures/noise in idle.
Also the Vdroop was annoying (the LLC tool didn't work, neither in beta 16 nor 18).

I've tested some core clocks up to 1330MHz and ~1.26V and basically found out that Valley can be run even with highly unstable clocks. If you want to run Heaven you need to drastically reduce your oc.

My 24/7 settings are now 1267MHz/7204MHz/1.212V, which is not great, but fine.

Since I was speaking about stability, what's the highest known GTX 760 Heaven run?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. What's the difference between stock (Hawk) BIOS and the Skyn3t version?
> What I didn't like about the AB voltage softmod was the fact that the voltage didn't drop automatically anymore, resulting in constant 1.25V and correspondnt temperatures/noise in idle.
> Also the Vdroop was annoying (the LLC tool didn't work, neither in beta 16 nor 18).
> 
> I've tested some core clocks up to 1330MHz and ~1.26V and basically found out that Valley can be run even with highly unstable clocks. If you want to run Heaven you need to drastically reduce your oc.
> 
> My 24/7 settings are now 1267MHz/7204MHz/1.212V, which is not great, but fine.
> 
> Since I was speaking about stability, what's the highest known GTX 760 Heaven run?


I'm not sure but the highest Valley run is my own with 1483 core.

The skyn3t bios disables boost clock and up power limits


----------



## Fefos93

Will the msi ab voltmod work in reference card with reference bios?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fefos93*
> 
> Will the msi ab voltmod work in reference card with reference bios?


AB hack will only work with cards with supported voltage regulators.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Man this is weird my asus gtx 760 starts randomly underperforming while overcloacked it is fine for some time then all of a suden
> framerate starts droping both in games and valey though it dosnt chrashes whats even more weird is that when i reset to stock
> still the same thing hapens until i rebbot my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this started hapening couple of days ago i even tried reinstaling windows


Ummm tried lowering your overclock ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> You should check for viruses. You may be infected by some bitcoin/litecoin/any other coin miner that is using your GPU cycles to make money.
> If not the GPU, then it might be a CPU miner. Or any other virus.


Pffffft Seriously man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Use the LN2 Bios or try my custom bios from Skyn3t. You will need to use the AB hacks to increase voltage past 1250mv.
> 
> SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm not sure but the highest Valley run is my own with 1483 core.
> 
> The skyn3t bios disables boost clock and up power limits
Click to expand...

Oooohhhh Looks like im gonna do sum hack 'n' flash

1483 Holy overvolted hawk Batman









So if i can pull [email protected]@1.35v with stock bios .........


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No but i did nuke a psu and mobo.
> 
> Gotta go work time


How did you do that?


----------



## Furion92

Is LLC working with your Hawks? Or maybe AB 3 beta 18 voltage control/monitoring? Maybe I've done something wrong, but I couldn't get beta 18 to control/read out the core voltage with the MSI Enhanced option enabled.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How did you do that?


Leak on psu ..... damn you murphy . Its all good RMA'd the R4F got psu on same day it went supanova , Got the $ to go either RIVE or RIVE BE . BE still not yet in stock and put deposit on RIVE cause i could only find 2 at one of the 4 shops i frequent in brissy for $ 510 AU . $150Au less than RIVE BE thats still not available here yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furion92*
> 
> Is LLC working with your Hawks? Or maybe AB 3 beta 18 voltage control/monitoring? Maybe I've done something wrong, but I couldn't get beta 18 to control/read out the core voltage with the MSI Enhanced option enabled.


Thats why i suggseted AB 300.16 and forgot to mnention thats not workin on mine either. Sorry bro


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Leak on psu ..... damn you murphy . Its all good RMA'd the R4F got psu on same day it went supanova , Got the $ to go either RIVE or RIVE BE . BE still not yet in stock and put deposit on RIVE cause i could only find 2 at one of the 4 shops i frequent in brissy for $ 510 AU . $150Au less than RIVE BE thats still not available here yet
> Thats why i suggseted AB 300.16 and forgot to mnention thats not workin on mine either. Sorry bro


Australians.....you think they speak English until you start reading and realize that nothing they say makes sense







,anyway,I'd go with RIVE since the RIVE BE doesn't add that many features for OCing


----------



## Onikage

HOMECINEMA -PC of course i will try lowering overcloack but the thing is this started hapening couple of days ago i have this overcloack for 1 month
and it didnt cause any problem until know also when i revert to stock the same problem is still there until i restart pc wich is kinda weird only change i made is the new beta version of
afterburner though i highly doubt thats the the problem oh well whatewer this sample i got is a under average overcloacker anyway might just well keep it at stock:thumbsdow


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ummm tried lowering your overclock ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffffft Seriously man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh Looks like im gonna do sum hack 'n' flash
> 
> 1483 Holy overvolted hawk Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i can pull [email protected]@1.35v with stock bios .........


It's hit or miss with the Hawks. Some are amazing and some are absolute dogs


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> So you mean I would be able to OC both cards separately, even when they're in SLI? How does that happen? And which Zawarudos mod you actually mean? Thank you for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Oh, never mind about the first questions, I found the separated OCing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like I never had the sync on, so those former SLI scores are result of only OCing another card


Sorry didn't realize you were not using hawks. I think the zarawudo mod only works on hawks or other cards with supported chips.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Sorry didn't realize you were not using hawks. I think the zarawudo mod only works on hawks or other cards with supported chips.


The AB hacks only work with cards that have supposed voltage regulators listed in their respected threads


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

G-Sync WILL be be the coolest product of 2014!

ppl with 760-SLI or better, rejoice!










see:
ASUS announces ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch gaming monitor (1440p AND 120Hz too!







)

Philips announces 27-inch monitor equipped with Nvidia G-Sync technology (1080p Hz?)

1080p or 1440p, multiple manufacturers to choose from. Plus, i like how the value of NON-G-Sync LCDs will go down and their prices should drop too.









but i didn't see if the 1080p by Philips will be 120Hz. idk enough yet about G-Sync to know if it has to be 120Hz. anyone? (ty)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> G-Sync WILL be be the coolest product of 2014!
> 
> ppl with 760-SLI or better, rejoice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see:
> ASUS announces ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch gaming monitor (1440p AND 120Hz too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Philips announces 27-inch monitor equipped with Nvidia G-Sync technology (1080p Hz?)
> 
> 1080p or 1440p, multiple manufacturers to choose from. Plus, i like how the value of NON-G-Sync LCDs will go down and their prices should drop too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i didn't see if the 1080p by Philips will be 120Hz. idk enough yet about G-Sync to know if it has to be 120Hz. anyone? (ty)


No need to be 30, 60, 120, 144 or more. It works on any screen refresh rate.
I am eager to see it in action as extra module.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Dat asus rog monitor.....if only it weren't so expensive and had a TN panel.....


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No need to be 30, 60, 120, 144 or more. It works on any screen refresh rate.
> I am eager to see it in action as extra module.


cool. thanks! i forgot they will sell external modules. (so they better run on all refresh rates.







)

G-Sync is going to ROCK! Because, just like when i get a new video card(s), it will _force me_







to replay all my games. (agony agony...)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool. thanks! i forgot they will sell external modules. (so they better run on all refresh rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> G-Sync is going to ROCK! Because, just like when i get a new video card(s), it will _force me_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replay all my games. (agony agony...)


If it is as good as advertised, 1080p with one gtx760 will be sufficient for most of present games. Some saying that 120Hz is better (without gsync, thus expensive capable HW) so i am really eager to see how it actual works.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> If it is as good as advertised, 1080p with one gtx760 will be sufficient for most of present games.


yep. but two is better!
















and a GTX880 or two plus a side of G-Sync for me plz, in 2014. and the same old LGA1366 too. HAHAHA (LGA1366 still kiks arse enough. wat a great investment it has been! all games maxed out and 60+FPS. SWEET!)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> yep. but two is better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a GTX880 or two plus a side of G-Sync for me plz, in 2014. and the same old LGA1366 too. HAHAHA (LGA1366 still kiks arse enough. wat a great investment it has been! all games maxed out and 60+FPS. SWEET!)


Later Intel processors seem to keep up pretty well with the latest games, processors in general seem to be investments that last you the longest imo when building computer for gaming.


----------



## magicdave26

No 760 Custom vBIOSs yet ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Is G-Sync only good for single monitor play? If so, it seems a total waste.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Is G-Sync only good for single monitor play? If so, it seems a total waste.


Have some minor issues on surround setups but should be solved on release.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> No 760 Custom vBIOSs yet ?


Unless you're maxing out target power with the stock bios there is no need for a custom bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unless you're maxing out target power with the stock bios there is no need for a custom bios.


Also, if you're voltage locked due to hardware on the card, a custom vBIOS won't increase any voltage limits. It's not a "miracle OC fix" for video cards....


----------



## magicdave26

It was mainly to remove the boost feature, I prefer to OC 100% manually, not let the system decide anything


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Also, if you're voltage locked due to hardware on the card, a custom vBIOS won't increase any voltage limits. It's not a "miracle OC fix" for video cards....


Exactly. Only need a custom bios if you have a hawk really. That is the only card I know of that has voltage control


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Later Intel processors seem to keep up pretty well with the latest games, processors in general seem to be investments that last you the longest imo when building computer for gaming.


maybe G-Sync will be the one variable that finally bottlenecks the CPU. Because with all the resources that G-Sync opens up, developers can take advantage of them and make Games for PC that require much higher performance. without G-Sync, developers have had to hold back or else the games lagged on the best Hardware when Maxed out. i bet G-Sync helps to make all the new consoles so obsolete within two years that it is SIK rather than just sad.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Hey guys. im thinking about getting another 760 for sli and was wondering if The corsair cx750 can handle it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139040 with the rebate card its an unbeatable price. ALSO is it ok to sli an asus gtx 760 with a evga gtx 760


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Hey guys. im thinking about getting another 760 for sli and was wondering if The corsair cx750 can handle it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139040 with the rebate card its an unbeatable price. ALSO is it ok to sli an asus gtx 760 with a evga gtx 760


750 is plenty


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Also, if you're voltage locked due to hardware on the card, a custom vBIOS won't increase any voltage limits. It's not a "miracle OC fix" for video cards....


some of us is waiting for it, because of PL unlocked


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> some of us is waiting for it, because of PL unlocked


Out of sheer curiosity, what are you hoping this increased Power Limit will do for you?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> some of us is waiting for it, because of PL unlocked


If your card maxing out on PL?


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, what are you hoping this increased Power Limit will do for you?


There is a particular bios on techpower up that exeed its powerlimit then clocks down or underclock however they can jus use tha kelper bios editor 1.26 ithink to tweak it..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Australians.....you think they speak English until you start reading and realize that nothing they say makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,anyway,I'd go with RIVE since the RIVE BE doesn't add that many features for OCing


I find that funny cause english is your 2nd language isnt it ?
Remember im not so good with my syntax , but if you spoke to me in person we would understand each other no problem








Google Murphy's Law








Made up my mind gonna pick up RIVE tomorrow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> HOMECINEMA -PC of course i will try lowering overcloack but the thing is this started hapening couple of days ago i have this overcloack for 1 month
> and it didnt cause any problem until know also when i revert to stock the same problem is still there until i restart pc wich is kinda weird only change i made is the new beta version of
> afterburner though i highly doubt thats the the problem oh well whatewer this sample i got is a under average overcloacker anyway might just well keep it at stock


No worries .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It's hit or miss with the Hawks. Some are amazing and some are absolute dogs


Yerp silicon lottery


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Australians.....you think they speak English until you start reading and realize that nothing they say makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,anyway,I'd go with RIVE since the RIVE BE doesn't add that many features for OCing


What about us that speak "English English"?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

I live in the fantasy that everybody understands me, even if swedish should be my second and stronger language (finland has two official languages swedish and finnish) and I've also been studying germany longer than english


----------



## ultraex2003

some new numbers so far







!!

fx 8320
2X Gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 SLI
drivers 331.93

3dmark 13 normal
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/gqz3.jpg/
unigine heaven 4.0 extreme
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/llv7.jpg/
catzilla 576 p
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/mctm.jpg/
catzilla 720p
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/g86c.jpg/
catzilla 1080 p
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/wkk3.jpg/
metro last night
SSAA OFF
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/0ay0.jpg/
SSAA ON
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/hq47.jpg/
tomb raider full settings
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/t1oi.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/go61.jpg/
resibent evil 6 bench
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/upfy.jpg/
alien vs predator bench
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/4195.JPG/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I find that funny cause english is your 2nd language isnt it ?
> Remember im not so good with my syntax , but if you spoke to me in person we would understand each other no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Murphy's Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up my mind gonna pick up RIVE tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries .
> Yerp silicon lottery


Oh I knew of murphy's law but the rest was a bit blurry







,and congrats on your RIVE


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If your card maxing out on PL?


yes, my limit is 105% (only) and sometimes is reaching even 106%, its needed at least 110%...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, what are you hoping this increased Power Limit will do for you?


increase current to the card = higher OC


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> yes, my limit is 105% (only) and sometimes is reaching even 106%, its needed at least 110%...
> increase current to the card = higher OC


Upload me a zip of your bios and i'll up the PL for you


----------



## Texoru

Hey everyone it's me again.

I have installed the new nvidia drives 332.21, I've also used DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) to correctly and install the drivers perfectly. The issue I'm having is with the MSI gaming app when I chose OC mode or gaming mode the core clock doesn't stay at the max, even when playing games. So I have reninstalled MSI gaming app and MSI afterburner and the problem still persists.

Though I found a solution that the older version of MSI gaming app worked but when using the OC mode, it doesn't set my fan profile right, in gaming mode the fan profile works as I set it too. Anyone have similar issue with this on the latest drivers?

Is there another way I can max out the core clock without any drops? I've also tried "Prefer maximum performance" and still does the same, it might be due to NVIDIA drivers as it should max out my core clock when changed to that settings.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Upload me a zip of your bios and i'll up the PL for you


Would 5% more realy make much difrence? i might try it also though i never flashed bios before is it posible to revert back if something goes wrong?It seems to me everybody with asus cards here cant get much out of it though on techpowerup they managed to get 170 on core yet mine barely goes 70 ROFL i guess asus made sure they get a good sample.


----------



## Peanuts4

Just ordered a EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2765-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB last night what do you guys think of this card? I sold my terrible leaf blower of a 7950 so I hope this will be somewhat comparable. I expect it should tide me over until Maxwells start rolling out. Where do I go to register EVGA cards for warranty / be eligible to step-up later?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2765-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB last night what do you guys think of this card? I sold my terrible leaf blower of a 7950 so I hope this will be somewhat comparable. I expect it should tide me over until Maxwells start rolling out. Where do I go to register EVGA cards for warranty / be eligible to step-up later?


To be step-up eligible, go to evga site, create account, register your gpu and upload your receipt.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> To be step-up eligible, go to evga site, create account, register your gpu and upload your receipt.


Do you know if you get a confirmation if they received your receipt?


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Would 5% more realy make much difrence? i might try it also though i never flashed bios before is it posible to revert back if something goes wrong?It seems to me everybody with asus cards here cant get much out of it though on techpowerup they managed to get 170 on core yet mine barely goes 70 ROFL i guess asus made sure they get a good sample.


well the true is that not-sale samples for reviews are much better... But they also must have PL unlocked.. It's only logical explanation. On 105% it is not possible to reach such high frequencies. And how it is possible that they don't have Vcore drops? Lots of users have issues with this on 760, 780/Ti even on Titan... GK104 in 7xx and GK110 in 780/TI and Titan has ******ed Boost 2.0... that's the point.. and as bonus on 760GTX we have ******ed vbios as well..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Do you know if you get a confirmation if they received your receipt?


Yes you get confirmation email, which includes the invoice (if bought from evga store, otherwise the date of purchase, register and store is written on product details).


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> well the true is that not-sale samples for reviews are much better... But they also must have PL unlocked.. It's only logical explanation. On 105% it is not possible to reach such high frequencies. And how it is possible that they don't have Vcore drops? Lots of users have issues with this on 760, 780/Ti even on Titan... GK104 in 7xx and GK110 in 780/TI and Titan has ******ed Boost 2.0... that's the point.. and as bonus on 760GTX we have ******ed vbios as well..


Yea i also dont get how the hell did thy manage to get 170 on core with that power limit here is the review i was talking about
they say they used stock settings http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_760_Direct_Cu_II_OC/


----------



## CageJ

it depends what they test in... 3D mark or some valley benchmark...

Anyway...

Here u are the ASUS 760 DCII OC custom bios.. seems we made some progress with vbios... If u want try and let us know..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2153344

Just test it and maximum 1267MHz (for now), 1212mV holds very stable in 3D Mark.. Valley i didnt try yet..

ASUS CUSTOM BIOS


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> it depends what they test in... 3D mark or some valley benchmark...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here u are the ASUS 760 DCII OC custom bios.. seems we made some progress with vbios... If u want try and let us know..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2153344
> 
> Just test it and maximum 1267MHz (for now), 1212mV holds very stable in 3D Mark.. Valley i didnt try yet..
> 
> ASUS CUSTOM BIOS


I could try this with my card, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> it depends what they test in... 3D mark or some valley benchmark...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here u are the ASUS 760 DCII OC custom bios.. seems we made some progress with vbios... If u want try and let us know..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2153344
> 
> Just test it and maximum 1267MHz (for now), 1212mV holds very stable in 3D Mark.. Valley i didnt try yet..
> 
> ASUS CUSTOM BIOS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> it depends what they test in... 3D mark or some valley benchmark...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here u are the ASUS 760 DCII OC custom bios.. seems we made some progress with vbios... If u want try and let us know..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2153344
> 
> Just test it and maximum 1267MHz (for now), 1212mV holds very stable in 3D Mark.. Valley i didnt try yet..
> 
> ASUS CUSTOM BIOS


Thanks a lot btw how much oc did you get before instaling this bios and how much after,wright know im at 1076 core and 1715 mem voltage and pl max possible also do you have any tutorial oh how to flash this bios i never did it before.Thanks
Oh and XxCryptOrchidxX please tell me you results after you try it if it works for you also than ill try it myself


----------



## medolinos

My best score with, auto fan...Gigabayte rev. 2.0..

and default CPU and GPU.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Thanks a lot btw how much oc did you get before instaling this bios and how much after,wright know im at 1076 core and 1715 mem voltage and pl max possible also do you have any tutorial oh how to flash this bios i never did it before.Thanks
> Oh and XxCryptOrchidxX please tell me you results after you try it if it works for you also than ill try it myself


download nvflash and GPU-Z
in GPU-Z download and save your stock bios somewhere safe.. on usb flash and into nvflash folder for example
copy nvflash to C:
to the same folder copy modified bios
then run-> CMD (as admin)
exit all OC and monitoring GPU programs + antivirus maybe too
cd..
cd..
cd nvflash
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 nameofbios.rom => enter
(this bios called cagegk104 I guess, so enter this cagegk104.rom)
if ask for confirmation, press Y(es)
restart and voila..


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Thanks a lot btw how much oc did you get before instaling this bios and how much after,wright know im at 1076 core and 1715 mem voltage and pl max possible also do you have any tutorial oh how to flash this bios i never did it before.Thanks
> Oh and XxCryptOrchidxX please tell me you results after you try it if it works for you also than ill try it myself


I'll let you know







btw I only use valley when benching (furmark for finding stable oc) so I hope those scores with boost clock before and after is enough info for you







my Valley has been having some strange lagging problems lately, re-installing won't help and in some points screen just seems freeze a bit, dropping min fps under 20 (even when in SLI) and then just goes on. It's definitely not a problem of unstable clocks, since this just keeps happening at stock also... and you can simply download nvflash and extract it, no installation needed and the take a copy of your original BIOS with gpu-z (press green arrow at graphics card page next to bios version box. Then put your new bios in the same folder with nvflash and just drag new bios on top of nvflash. It opens and then just follow instructions and wait until flashed. Then restart and it's done









edit: fixed some typos


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> download nvflash and GPU-Z
> in GPU-Z download and save your stock bios somewhere safe.. on usb flash and into nvflash folder for example
> copy nvflash to C:
> to the same folder copy modified bios
> then run-> CMD (as admin)
> exit all OC and monitoring GPU programs + antivirus maybe too
> cd..
> cd..
> cd nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 nameofbios.rom => enter
> (this bios called cagegk104 I guess, so enter this cagegk104.rom)
> if ask for confirmation, press Y(es)
> restart and voila..


Thanks ill get on to it,btw how much OC did you get with moded bios an what were you getting with default one
oh and btw do ineed bootable usb drive?


----------



## CageJ

I reach maybe 40-50MHz more, but I need confirmation PL.... MSI Afterburner shows only 105%, so we are not sure if under 105% means 200-225W or it is still stock...

You do not need bootable drive, only if PC dont start and u dont have integrated or other GPU.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> I reach maybe 40-50MHz more, but I need confirmation PL.... MSI Afterburner shows only 105%, so we are not sure if under 105% means 200-225W or it is still stock...
> 
> You do not need bootable drive, only if PC dont start and u dont have integrated or other GPU.


I did it and yea for me also afterburner shows only 105 pl?
Im gonna start overcloacking know i hope i can get little bit more out of it


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

After some quick testing BIOS, here's what I got:

Before BIOS flash, absolute max: core boost @1267,3 mem boost @1701,0 (core +110, mem +400) Valley points 1865.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








After BIOS flash, absolute max: core boost @1280,3 mem boost @1728,0 (core +130, mem +450) Valley points 1891.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








So BIOS definitely did something, and it added a little "kick" to my card making it more stable in higher OC. But notice that this was just a quick test, so maybe it will go even further someday when I have more time to play with this. But I think this was some very nice performing from my older and worse card (which has ASIC of 78...) even if BIOS didn't let me raise power limit or volts, but I think it wasn't even supposed to. So good job guys, keep it up


----------



## neo0031

I just got my 760 yesterday, and I am both overwhelmed and underwhelmed at the same time.

Anyway, this is my max OC according to OP's method. Slightly disappointed, but is good card with or without OC.





Now I shall fill out the form and join the proud club.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> After some quick testing BIOS, here's what I got:
> 
> Before BIOS flash, absolute max: core boost @1267,3 mem boost @1701,0 (core +110, mem +400) Valley points 1865.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After BIOS flash, absolute max: core boost @1280,3 mem boost @1728,0 (core +130, mem +450) Valley points 1891.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So BIOS definitely did something, and it added a little "kick" to my card making it more stable in higher OC. But notice that this was just a quick test, so maybe it will go even further someday when I have more time to play with this. But I think this was some very nice performing from my older and worse card (which has ASIC of 78...) even if BIOS didn't let me raise power limit or volts, but I think it wasn't even supposed to. So good job guys, keep it up


use MSI Afterburner... and in settings.. FORCE constant volt.. then set 1212mV... under 105% PL is maybe 200W.. tommorow I will try with Stay Puft different settings


----------



## Onikage

Wow this realy seems to be working so far i just passed through valey with 80+ on core wich would usualy always chrash on me i will report final results


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I only use valley when benching (furmark for finding stable oc) so I hope those scores with boost clock before and after is enough info for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Valley has been having some strange lagging problems lately, re-installing won't help and in some points screen just seems freeze a bit, dropping min fps under 20 (even when in SLI) and then just goes on. It's definitely not a problem of unstable clocks, since this just keeps happening at stock also... and you can simply download nvflash and extract it, no installation needed and the take a copy of your original BIOS with gpu-z (press green arrow at graphics card page next to bios version box. Then put your new bios in the same folder with nvflash and just drag new bios on top of nvflash. It opens and then just follow instructions and wait until flashed. Then restart and it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: fixed some typos


Omg I've been having the same prob. Fps drops below 20. Doesn't crash or artifact but fps just drops. Initially I thought the gpu was throttling but the clocks seem to be constant in afterburner and temp was still under 80c. Only way to fix it is to restart my PC. Kinda hard to oc with this problem since I can't figure out what's causing it. Read somewhere else that it may be a too high memory oc but since it's happening to you on stock clocks I think it might be another issue altogether. I do have another 460gtx running as physx though. Might take that out and see if there's any diff. Btw what drivers are you using?


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Omg I've been having the same prob. Fps drops below 20. Doesn't crash or artifact but fps just drops. Initially I thought the gpu was throttling but the clocks seem to be constant in afterburner and temp was still under 80c. Only way to fix it is to restart my PC. Kinda hard to oc with this problem since I can't figure out what's causing it. Read somewhere else that it may be a too high memory oc but since it's happening to you on stock clocks I think it might be another issue altogether. I do have another 460gtx running as physx though. Might take that out and see if there's any diff. Btw what drivers are you using?


Yep the same thing hapend to me i had to lower memory oc


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Yep the same thing hapend to me i had to lower memory oc


Well I guess that means it's probably caused by the memory unstability? But what's weird is that even when my mem clocks are at stock and I'm trying to find my max stable core oc it still happens. It doesn't crash the driver but just does that sudden lag. Right now my hawk won't go over 1350 and 6.8ghz without that phenomenon occurring (even at 1.4v)


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Omg I've been having the same prob. Fps drops below 20. Doesn't crash or artifact but fps just drops. Initially I thought the gpu was throttling but the clocks seem to be constant in afterburner and temp was still under 80c. Only way to fix it is to restart my PC. Kinda hard to oc with this problem since I can't figure out what's causing it. Read somewhere else that it may be a too high memory oc but since it's happening to you on stock clocks I think it might be another issue altogether. I do have another 460gtx running as physx though. Might take that out and see if there's any diff. Btw what drivers are you using?


I'm using 332.21 at the time, but I've tried like tens of different drivers and non of them removes the problem... If I notice this problem when test starts I usually solve it by disconnecting my internet (without shutting down Valley) and pressing esc and F9 many times in a row so it will start benchmarking over and over again and maybe one test out of five goes smoothly after doing this. But the most weird part is, that it's not happening every time I run the test, even if nothing changes it just still makes it. And it's also the same problem with another computer in the house, which is running GTX670.

I think that I need to change my benchmark test if I can't get rid of this annoying lagging, but I've heard that Heaven is very sensitive to driver changes and I don't feel like fighting with constant crashes caused by program itself. And 3DMark, well, not my piece of cake... So any suggestions about tests (free tests are always better for my "slim-fit" wallet)? And please let me know if you find a solution!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'm using 332.21 at the time, but I've tried like tens of different drivers and non of them removes the problem... If I notice this problem when test starts I usually solve it by disconnecting my internet (without shutting down Valley) and pressing esc and F9 many times in a row so it will start benchmarking over and over again and maybe one test out of five goes smoothly after doing this. But the most weird part is, that it's not happening every time I run the test, even if nothing changes it just still makes it. And it's also the same problem with another computer in the house, which is running GTX670.
> 
> I think that I need to change my benchmark test if I can't get rid of this annoying lagging, but I've heard that Heaven is very sensitive to driver changes and I don't feel like fighting with constant crashes caused by program itself. And 3DMark, well, not my piece of cake... So any suggestions about tests (free tests are always better for my "slim-fit" wallet)? And please let me know if you find a solution!


Have you tried out Catzilla? It's a bit more entertaining to watch than Valley or Heaven, and doesn't take as much time as 3dMark....









Catzilla


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried out Catzilla? It's a bit more entertaining to watch than Valley or Heaven, and doesn't take as much time as 3dMark....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catzilla


Thanks! I have to try that tomorrow, 'cause it's already 2:00am i finland, so maybe some sleep first


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Thanks! I have to try that tomorrow, 'cause it's already 2:00am i finland, so maybe some sleep first


No worries! I personally enjoy it - there are few things better than watching a giant cat demolish a city with super powers....


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> download nvflash and GPU-Z
> in GPU-Z download and save your stock bios somewhere safe.. on usb flash and into nvflash folder for example
> copy nvflash to C:
> to the same folder copy modified bios
> then run-> CMD (as admin)
> exit all OC and monitoring GPU programs + antivirus maybe too
> cd..
> cd..
> cd nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 nameofbios.rom => enter
> (this bios called cagegk104 I guess, so enter this cagegk104.rom)
> if ask for confirmation, press Y(es)
> restart and voila..


I got update successful but on gpuz its still showing default bios and stock clocks. And I didn't notice a improvement so I guess it didnt flash?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'm using 332.21 at the time, but I've tried like tens of different drivers and non of them removes the problem... If I notice this problem when test starts I usually solve it by disconnecting my internet (without shutting down Valley) and pressing esc and F9 many times in a row so it will start benchmarking over and over again and maybe one test out of five goes smoothly after doing this. But the most weird part is, that it's not happening every time I run the test, even if nothing changes it just still makes it. And it's also the same problem with another computer in the house, which is running GTX670.
> 
> I think that I need to change my benchmark test if I can't get rid of this annoying lagging, but I've heard that Heaven is very sensitive to driver changes and I don't feel like fighting with constant crashes caused by program itself. And 3DMark, well, not my piece of cake... So any suggestions about tests (free tests are always better for my "slim-fit" wallet)? And please let me know if you find a solution!


Thing is I can't confirm if the issue is isolated to valley or not. It seems like every time it happens in valley it sticks with any other program I try after that. So it may be the memory instability itself. Nevertheless I'll update you if I find anything.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I got update successful but on gpuz its still showing default bios and stock clocks. And I didn't notice a improvement so I guess it didnt flash?


Stock clocks shouldn't change unless he tweaked it in the new bios for you. And gpuz will still detect the base bios used to do the mod/tweak. You won't see the improvement unless you oc it. Check the power target in afterburner. If it hasn't increased then either the modded bios isn't working for you or it didn't flash properly


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I got update successful but on gpuz its still showing default bios and stock clocks. And I didn't notice a improvement so I guess it didnt flash?


Please don't take this the wrong way: You should make sure that you know what you're doing before you get into flashing a card's vBIOS. You should have an idea of what that vBIOS is going to be doing for you, and what you can do with it. Also, above all else, make sure that you make a backup of your card's original vBIOS, in case things go south.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I got update successful but on gpuz its still showing default bios and stock clocks. And I didn't notice a improvement so I guess it didnt flash?


You rebooted afterwards? Windows won't see the new bios until the reboot, & the clocks may still look stock. Have to check & see if the power limit goes higher.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I got update successful but on gpuz its still showing default bios and stock clocks. And I didn't notice a improvement so I guess it didnt flash?


bios has stock frequencies, because every card is different and if we set 1080MHz baseclock for example (what is OC on this card) you could be not able to boot win...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Stock clocks shouldn't change unless he tweaked it in the new bios for you. And gpuz will still detect the base bios used to do the mod/tweak. You won't see the improvement unless you oc it. Check the power target in afterburner. If it hasn't increased then either the modded bios isn't working for you or it didn't flash properly


MSI Afterburner does not show 160% PL but now default (or 105%) should be 225W (from 193W)....


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> MSI Afterburner does not show 160% PL but now default (or 105%) should be 225W (from 193W)....


Oh that explains why the skynet ln2 hawk vbios StayPuft sent me still shows 111% in AB. Thought it wasn't applying properly. Still my oc with stock bios seems to be higher than this so i guess not every vbios works the same for everyone.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Oh that explains why the skynet ln2 hawk vbios StayPuft sent me still shows 111% in AB. Thought it wasn't applying properly. Still my oc with stock bios seems to be higher than this so i guess not every vbios works the same for everyone.


Every card is going to be different. My first hawk can do 1483 core. My 2nd 1402


----------



## Onikage

Oh screw this i officially give up i managed to get some higher cloacks with that custom bios in heaven and valey but some games are just way too stuborn AC4 isnt even stable with 80 on core BF3 is even worse so i ended up with the same overcloack ROFL i guess my sample is a lemon, anyway thanks for helping guys.

So far i tested about 25 games most of them are new and these are the most stuborn one for wich i had to lower overcloacks quite a bit all other games are working fine with 100+ on core

Assassins Creed 4-Core sensitive i can run heaven,valey 90% of the games with 100+ on core yet for AC4 i have to lower it down to 70.
Crysis 3-Very memory sensitive i can run 1772 in heaven and valey in a loop but for C3 i have to lower it down all the way down to 1712
BF3-Both LOL

So dont tell me you have a stable overclock untill you pass through these games


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Oh screw this i officially give up i managed to get some higher cloacks with that custom bios in heaven and valey but some games are just way too stuborn AC4 isnt even stable with 80 on core BF3 is even worse so i ended up with the same overcloack ROFL i guess my sample is a lemon, anyway thanks for helping guys.
> 
> So far i tested about 25 games most of them are new and these are the most stuborn one for wich i had to lower overcloacks quite a bit all other games are working fine with 100+ on core
> 
> Assassins Creed 4-Core sensitive i can run heaven,valey 90% of the games with 100+ on core yet for AC4 i have to lower it down to 70.
> Crysis 3-Very memory sensitive i can run 1772 in heaven and valey in a loop but for C3 i have to lower it down all the way down to 1712
> BF3-Both LOL
> 
> So dont tell me you have a stable overclock untill you pass through these games


Are you maxing out your Power Limit, or are you only increasing it as necessary for the OC you're using? I know that with my cards, my OC's end up being more stable and higher if I keep the Power Limit at 120%, instead of the 145% max.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are you maxing out your Power Limit, or are you only increasing it as necessary for the OC you're using? I know that with my cards, my OC's end up being more stable and higher if I keep the Power Limit at 120%, instead of the 145% max.


Power limit on my card can go up to only 105% default is 100%


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Power limit on my card can go up to only 105% default is 100%


Have you tried 101,102,103, and 104%? None of them do anything for you?


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried 101,102,103, and 104%? None of them do anything for you?


Well i can try though i highly doubt there is gonna any diffrence


----------



## Mercfh

I have what appears to be a slight coil whine. Brand new 760 GTX ACX Cooler (EVGA Superclocked).

Does this mean it's defective? like should I return it or?

It only happens when rendering intense stuff. Performance wise it's fine.

sounds pretty similar to this:





can anyone explain what exactly is happening, and if it's dangerous?

edit: From reading around it seems to be a common problem? But apparently "breaking it in" will get rid of it.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? It doesn't really bother me, I just wanna know if I should RMA (I don't really want to, unless it's an actual "defect" or "issue").


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> I have what appears to be a slight coil whine. Brand new 760 GTX ACX Cooler (EVGA Superclocked).
> 
> Does this mean it's defective? like should I return it or?
> 
> It only happens when rendering intense stuff. Performance wise it's fine.
> 
> sounds pretty similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone explain what exactly is happening, and if it's dangerous?
> 
> edit: From reading around it seems to be a common problem? But apparently "breaking it in" will get rid of it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? It doesn't really bother me, I just wanna know if I should RMA (I don't really want to, unless it's an actual "defect" or "issue").


It should go away after a while. Or you could run furmark non stop for a while.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> I have what appears to be a slight coil whine. Brand new 760 GTX ACX Cooler (EVGA Superclocked).
> 
> Does this mean it's defective? like should I return it or?
> 
> It only happens when rendering intense stuff. Performance wise it's fine.
> 
> sounds pretty similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone explain what exactly is happening, and if it's dangerous?
> 
> edit: From reading around it seems to be a common problem? But apparently "breaking it in" will get rid of it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue? It doesn't really bother me, I just wanna know if I should RMA (I don't really want to, unless it's an actual "defect" or "issue").


Mine does the same, albeit the squeal is not as "violent" as in the video.

I only got the card a few days ago though, so may need that "breaking in". And it is rather common from what I've gathered, so I won't bother sending it in to EVGA. It seems to happen when the card is receiving less than max power or something. Squeal does NOT happen when benching Valley, FurMark, or in games. It is rather apparent when these programs are "starting" the card up. It is not a full load issue AFAICT.

I hope to God it isn't dangerous... but registered with EVGA just in case.


----------



## Peanuts4

I don't buy it when people say the Squeal is normal. I remember when my 8800GTS would make a horrible noise and it was only 1 set of drivers that caused it. Nothing was ever wrong with the card I used it for a few years. I had a MSI motherboard that would squeel I had to find a workaround in the BIOS but got it to stop. What manufacturer can say out product is operating properly by making an insanely annoying noise. Try different drivers, different psu, if that doesn't help send it back. You wouldn't tolerate a Xbox or Playstation making that kind of noise you'd return it ASAP. I just ordered that card so you got me pretty paranoid I'm not gonna lie. Who makes Nvidia's video cards, foxconn?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I don't buy it when people say the Squeal is normal. I remember when my 8800GTS would make a horrible noise and it was only 1 set of drivers that caused it. Nothing was ever wrong with the card I used it for a few years. I had a MSI motherboard that would squeel I had to find a workaround in the BIOS but got it to stop. What manufacturer can say out product is operating properly by making an insanely annoying noise. Try different drivers, different psu, if that doesn't help send it back. You wouldn't tolerate a Xbox or Playstation making that kind of noise you'd return it ASAP. I just ordered that card so you got me pretty paranoid I'm not gonna lie. Who makes Nvidia's video cards, foxconn?


My old PSU doesn't really run this card as I got the new PSU along with the card. I would rather chance this noise over the old PSU, if you know what I mean.

I don't know. I might try different PCIe power connectors. Squeal is not present when it''s idling or at load/full load. It's just when... I can't tell yet.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I don't buy it when people say the Squeal is normal. I remember when my 8800GTS would make a horrible noise and it was only 1 set of drivers that caused it. Nothing was ever wrong with the card I used it for a few years. I had a MSI motherboard that would squeel I had to find a workaround in the BIOS but got it to stop. What manufacturer can say out product is operating properly by making an insanely annoying noise. Try different drivers, different psu, if that doesn't help send it back. You wouldn't tolerate a Xbox or Playstation making that kind of noise you'd return it ASAP. I just ordered that card so you got me pretty paranoid I'm not gonna lie. Who makes Nvidia's video cards, foxconn?


The only version of the 760 that I've seen reports of that coil whine on, are the EVGA cards....My MSI 760 Gaming Editions don't make that sound, regardless of what I'm doing with them....


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

FWIW, I have two EVGA GTX760 4GB (EVGA 04G-P4-2766-KR) running in SLI and one 2GB (02G-P4-2761-KR) in another rig, all are reference cards, and have never heard any coil whine from any of them no matter what I was doing. Certainly nothing that sounds like that video.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The only version of the 760 that I've seen reports of that coil whine on, are the EVGA cards....My MSI 760 Gaming Editions don't make that sound, regardless of what I'm doing with them....


I really hope I dont end up regretting not buying something else of MSI....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The only version of the 760 that I've seen reports of that coil whine on, are the EVGA cards....My MSI 760 Gaming Editions don't make that sound, regardless of what I'm doing with them....


Ok now I'm slightly worried. Tried different PCIe cable and still the same behaviour.

It's not a whine per se. It's more of a buzz when it's requiring power. The whine happens when the power level goes from high to low idle level, then stops after a while.

Oh god I don't want to RMA anything...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Ok now I'm slightly worried. Tried different PCIe cable and still the same behaviour.
> 
> It's not a whine per se. It's more of a buzz when it's requiring power. The whine happens when the power level goes from high to low idle level, then stops after a while.
> 
> Oh god I don't want to RMA anything...


Have you contacted EVGA with your concerns? They'd really be the best means of finding out what's going on. Try making a recording of the sound, and present that to them. From what I've heard, their customer service is pretty good....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you contacted EVGA with your concerns? They'd really be the best means of finding out what's going on. Try making a recording of the sound, and present that to them. From what I've heard, their customer service is pretty good....


Their customer service reputation is exactly why I went with them. That, and the sexy card.

I don't know. If there was a problem it'll me sending the card off and be without one for days or even weeks.... They wouldn't send a card to me first and then have me sent mine over after, would they. They're good, but not THAT good, right?

Also, shipping costs+shipping insurance... It's like 20% of the card...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Their customer service reputation is exactly why I went with them. That, and the sexy card.
> 
> I don't know. If there was a problem it'll me sending the card off and be without one for days or even weeks.... They wouldn't send a card to me first and then have me sent mine over after, would they. They're good, but not THAT good, right?
> 
> Also, shipping costs+shipping insurance... It's like 20% of the card...


You'd have to check with EVGA....They'd be the absolute best source for information on what kind of process you'd be dealing with...


----------



## DF is BUSY

recently got a new evga 760 (dual sc), asic quality is average at 69%- wonder if i can hit 1200 on the core.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> recently got a new evga 760 (dual sc), asic quality is average at 69%- wonder if i can hit 1200 on the core.


I am rather disappointed with how bad my card clocked, not that I was looking to get the best of them all. But some benches I can run fine, and would crash in game in 15 minutes or so. I can hit 1200+ on core clock WITH the GPU Boost 2.0...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I am rather disappointed with how bad my card clocked, not that I was looking to get the best of them all. But some benches I can run fine, and would crash in game in 15 minutes or so. I can hit 1200+ on core clock WITH the GPU Boost 2.0...


What are the settings that you were using for that OC? Do you have Afterburner screenshots you could post?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What are the settings that you were using for that OC? Do you have Afterburner screenshots you could post?


I've had to down clock from the result that's in the latest gallery picture.

Using Precision X. But I might jump back onto AB soon... Anyway I'll post a pic later of Precision X and GPU-z. The bumps a so small they're barely an OC. Thing is, I can pass FurMark, but Valley sometimes just crash randomly. (More like black screen for a few seconds, then continues benchmark in stock clock.)

Here:



I have a hard time believing and proving that last +12mv does any difference, so I've left it. I am too lazy to reset it after the numerous crash/reset it has had...


----------



## Mercfh

Honestly from reading the whine shouldn't be anything to worry about. It doesn't damage the card or anything.

To me...it's barely audible, it's just annoying that it's there, but with sound up I can't really hear it. Thing is, I might RMA and get one that's just as bad + waiting weeks for it + shipping. Just isn't worth it to me for a noise that isn't hurting anything.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> RMA and get one that's just as bad + waiting weeks for it + shipping. Just isn't worth it to me for a noise that isn't hurting anything.


QFT.

You have no idea how glad I was to receive this card NOT DOA. I wouldn't chance it like you said.


----------



## Shibuya

Question

Is the EVGA GTX 760 ACX the same as the EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX? I'm assuming the only difference is that the SC model is OC'ed from factory, but that's something I could do by myself with the software right? I would've paid more for the SC model but I was able to order the ACX non-SC model for a really good price, so I just want to make sure that I'm not missing out on anything by not going with the SC version.

Thanks


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shibuya*
> 
> Question
> 
> Is the EVGA GTX 760 ACX the same as the EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX? I'm assuming the only difference is that the SC model is OC'ed from factory, but that's something I could do by myself with the software right? I would've paid more for the SC model but I was able to order the ACX non-SC model for a really good price, so I just want to make sure that I'm not missing out on anything by not going with the SC version.
> 
> Thanks


the SC model is just factory overclocked. if you could get the non-sc model for a really good price then go for it- you are literally missing nothing different.


----------



## DF is BUSY

*my fellow evga dual bios 760 owners ------ how do you tell which BIOS is the current active one?*



am i right in assuming if switch #1 is upward to [ON] = bios #1 is active and the same goes for bios #2 if it was pushed upward to [ON]?

what if BOTH switches were pushed upward to [ON] ?

switch #1 is the stock factory and switch #2 is the one we can play with right?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shibuya*
> 
> Question
> 
> Is the EVGA GTX 760 ACX the same as the EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX? I'm assuming the only difference is that the SC model is OC'ed from factory, but that's something I could do by myself with the software right? I would've paid more for the SC model but I was able to order the ACX non-SC model for a really good price, so I just want to make sure that I'm not missing out on anything by not going with the SC version.
> 
> Thanks


Pretty much. The SC is a factory clocked card that GUARANTEES the SC-stated speed.

Usually I wouldn't pay a premium over the "stock" card as they're both the same, just cherry-picked in factory. BUT it was only £4 premium for a guaranteed clock.... so I went for it. Not dual BIOS version though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Pretty much. The SC is a factory clocked card that GUARANTEES the SC-stated speed.
> 
> Usually I wouldn't pay a premium over the "stock" card as they're both the same, just cherry-picked in factory. BUT it was only £4 premium for a guaranteed clock.... so I went for it. Not dual BIOS version though.


Also, the OC versions usually have a different cooling solution than the reference designs/non-OC models....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Also, the OC versions usually have a different cooling solution than the reference designs/non-OC models....


Usually... but not with the EVGA 760. The blower reference cooler 760 has an SC version with the same blower cooler, and the EVGA 760 w/ ACX Superclocked has the same ACX cooler as the EVGA 760 w/ ACX. Hell, I can tell you it is EXACTLY the same cooler as the "SC" on the cooler is just a hard plastic sticker in the middle. Mine came loose... lol.

The one rather "unique" one in the EVGA line up with performance boost is the EVGA GTX 760 FTW, which has EVGA's line of FTW slightly different ACX cooler. Other than that...


----------



## THC Butterz

my first real attempt to overclock, havent tried to go higher yet, but im sure I can, running reference evga card, reference/ base model w/ stock cooling


1 hour 49 minutes stable
1215 core
3054 mem
75c Temp


----------



## faction87

i noticed while running windows assesment for score, the gpu section my gpu made weird noises..
same when running bf4,


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> my first real attempt to overclock, havent tried to go higher yet, but im sure I can, running reference evga card, reference/ base model w/ stock cooling
> 
> 
> 1 hour 49 minutes stable
> 1215 core
> 3054 mem
> 75c Temp


Nice one...! You have a reference card and you're clocking the same as me... Um... I should re do some things... Or try MSI Kombustor?

Speaking of EVGA, who the hell thought it was a good idea to put the power connection near the centre of the card on the top side? It's 2014... I get that some might not like the side connectors, but the placement... I don't like it one bit.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> my first real attempt to overclock, havent tried to go higher yet, but im sure I can, running reference evga card, reference/ base model w/ stock cooling
> 
> 
> 1 hour 49 minutes stable
> 1215 core
> 3054 mem
> 75c Temp


nice! is 1215 core before boost?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> Nice one...! You have a reference card and you're clocking the same as me... Um... I should re do some things... Or try MSI Kombustor?
> 
> Speaking of EVGA, who the hell thought it was a good idea to put the power connection near the centre of the card on the top side? It's 2014... I get that some might not like the side connectors, but the placement... I don't like it one bit.


lmao, agreed. i thought it was the strangest thing that the power connectors were right in the middle of the card, it ALMOST made me not go for evga model.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> lmao, agreed. i thought it was the strangest thing that the power connectors were right in the middle of the card, it ALMOST made me not go for evga model.


It's because the reference slot cooled 760's are based on the same PCB as the 670's, the PCB is almost half the size to save on production costs. The reason the PCI-E connectors are in the middle is because that's where the PCB ends, the rest is fan shroud.


----------



## CageJ

Guys,

what happens if I set more aggressive boost? I doesnt matter if I set 1100MHz or 1130MHz baseclock on core... The boost is ~1254 - 1263Mhz... Is there any difference when we set more aggressive boost?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> what happens if I set more aggressive boost? I doesnt matter if I set 1100MHz or 1130MHz baseclock on core... The boost is ~1254 - 1263Mhz... Is there any difference when we set more aggressive boost?


What card do you have?

With the ACX cooler, temperature does not seem to be a problem like, ever. I doubt power/temp target slider even does anything. Someone please tell me how it works...


----------



## CageJ

ASUS 760GTX DC II OC with custom-made bios... PL is set to maximum 160% = 225W.. Temperature limit 85C..
But max is 75C..


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> ASUS 760GTX DC II OC with custom-made bios... PL is set to maximum 160% = 225W.. Temperature limit 85C..
> But max is 75C..


Could you upload your BIOS you're using plz ?


----------



## neo0031

Regarding my own overclock, I'm starting to think it is not the 760 not being able to hold itself in Valley, and might be my CPU OC, RAM timings, OR Valley itself not agreeing with me... Let's downclock the others and try more...


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Could you upload your BIOS you're using plz ?


its already...few pages back


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CageJ*
> 
> its already...few pages back


Thanks got it


----------



## TheBoom

My 760 hawk just died at 1.3v. Shorted out my mobos front speaker audio jack as well. Already killed a previous asus mobo. Thought it was a mobo problem. But apparently not. Those doing the 1.3v softmod just be careful guys.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> My 760 hawk just died at 1.3v. Shorted out my mobos front speaker audio jack as well. Already killed a previous asus mobo. Thought it was a mobo problem. But apparently not. Those doing the 1.3v softmod just be careful guys.


Sure it's not your PSU that's killing everything ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Sure it's not your PSU that's killing everything ?


Depends which make and model it is


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depends which make and model it is


I mean if it's faulty, that would explain 2 popped boards and a popped GPU


----------



## Mercfh

So my coil whine has seemed to have dulled to a dull buzz/hum after running valley for a good while.

everyone sure this thing is "Not dangerous" or doesn't reduce the lifespan of the card? I guess I wonder what makes it "go away" after awhile. Btw I checked my PSU and it is fine, nor is the noise coming from it, plus it's 750 watts which I think "should" be enough.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> So my coil whine has seemed to have dulled to a dull buzz/hum after running valley for a good while.
> 
> everyone sure this thing is "Not dangerous" or doesn't reduce the lifespan of the card? I guess I wonder what makes it "go away" after awhile. Btw I checked my PSU and it is fine, nor is the noise coming from it, plus it's 750 watts which I think "should" be enough.


Coil whine is just annoying nothing more


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Coil whine is just annoying nothing more


Well it went from a whine to a dull buzz but I guess it's kinda the same thing, vibrations and all. Seems to be getting duller at least.

I would RMA.....but who says I won't get another ones thats worse: Plus waiting 2 weeks or so, ugh that would suck.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Sure it's not your PSU that's killing everything ?


Nope. Previously was using an Asus P8H67 with the i5 2400 and a 6 year old Silverstone 850w Gold. When my asus mobo died, decided that I should get a new PSU since that one was kinda old. So I got a Asrock Z87 OC Formula with the i7 4760k and a Corsair AX860i.

And then it happened again.

So yes I'm pretty sure it's the card, though not all cards are made the same. So you may not have a problem with yours going over 1.3v. But I'm just putting it out there so at least people know what they're getting into.


----------



## shilka

Never mind


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> Well it went from a whine to a dull buzz but I guess it's kinda the same thing, vibrations and all. Seems to be getting duller at least.
> 
> I would RMA.....but who says I won't get another ones thats worse: Plus waiting 2 weeks or so, ugh that would suck.


It's a 3 year warranty with EVGA. I would not RMA and go through all that unless the card starts showing artefact. But that's just me.


----------



## AWESOMEx20

Anyone know what the deal is with 3-way sli on these cards? Home cinema seems to get some amazing firestrike scores with these cards in Tri-SLI but most reviews show it performs worse than 2-way. What gives?

Ie: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/5/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-fire-strike


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Nope. Previously was using an Asus P8H67 with the i5 2400 and a 6 year old Silverstone 850w Gold. When my asus mobo died, decided that I should get a new PSU since that one was kinda old. So I got a Asrock Z87 OC Formula with the i7 4760k and a Corsair AX860i.
> 
> And then it happened again.
> 
> So yes I'm pretty sure it's the card, though not all cards are made the same. So you may not have a problem with yours going over 1.3v. But I'm just putting it out there so at least people know what they're getting into.


I've ran 1450mv through mine and I didn't pop anything. I had thought I blew my 2nd hawk but it was just a horrible clocker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOMEx20*
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with 3-way sli on these cards? Home cinema seems to get some amazing firestrike scores with these cards in Tri-SLI but most reviews show it performs worse than 2-way. What gives?
> 
> Ie: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/5/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-fire-strike


Old review with old drivers.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I've ran 1450mv through mine and I didn't pop anything. I had thought I blew my 2nd hawk but it was just a horrible clocker


Oh well I guess its just my card then. Sad.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Oh well I guess its just my card then. Sad.


What were your temps like?


----------



## DF is BUSY

hm evga is a medicore clocker on the core at least; only able to get about +80 on the core


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hm evga is a medicore clocker on the core at least; only able to get about +80 on the core


If you get a card that has a factory OC, then you need to take the amount of that OC into consideration when adding your own - an overclock is an overclock, no matter who did it....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you get a card that has a factory OC, then you need to take the amount of that OC into consideration when adding your own - an overclock is an overclock, no matter who did it....


That's a good point, the ASUS GTX760 DCU II is stock @ *GPU Base Clock : 1006 MHz* - so to have an OC/Boost to 1215MHz is not too shabby at all even if the card is the OC version with factory OC being *GPU Boost Clock : 1072 MHz*


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> That's a good point, the ASUS GTX760 DCU II is stock @ *GPU Base Clock : 1006 MHz* - so to have an OC/Boost to 1215MHz is not too shabby at all even if the card is the OC version with factory OC being *GPU Boost Clock : 1072 MHz*


The true base clock of the Nvidia GTX 760 is actually 980mhz....http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The true base clock of the Nvidia GTX 760 is actually 980mhz....http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760/specifications


Ah ok, I got the clocks from here
https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DC2OC2GD5/#specifications

Even better then, 980>1215=235 - probably one of the better GPU OCs I've managed over the years


----------



## KingKB82

Hello!

Currently have a single Asus GTX760 and I am thing about buying another for SLI OR purchasing the newly released Asus Mars Dual 760... Damn that card is sexy! Anyways from a money stand point going SLI on the regular GTX760 would cost less (just alil less total cost).. then you have the Asus Mars Dual 760 which would be 650+ bucks new now... I am torn at this point.. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOMEx20*
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with 3-way sli on these cards? Home cinema seems to get some amazing firestrike scores with these cards in Tri-SLI but most reviews show it performs worse than 2-way. What gives?
> 
> Ie: http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/5/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-fire-strike


Mad Skillz


----------



## AWESOMEx20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mad Skillz


Word! xD


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Currently have a single Asus GTX760 and I am thing about buying another for SLI OR purchasing the newly released Asus Mars Dual 760... Damn that card is sexy! Anyways from a money stand point going SLI on the regular GTX760 would cost less (just alil less total cost).. then you have the Asus Mars Dual 760 which would be 650+ bucks new now... I am torn at this point.. Any input would be appreciated


Get a 2nd 760 fer sure man and save the $$$

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOMEx20*
> 
> Word! xD


LoL
and lots of spare time and many , many , many runs on that bench alone


----------



## ultraex2003

today i change the 2 gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 heatsink paste with the pk2( prolimatech)

https://imageshack.com/i/mh8sggj
https://imageshack.com/i/jjqyizj
my results with fan max !!
https://imageshack.com/i/go5c36j


----------



## ChrisPh

wow is that 16c difference with the paste replaced???? i have the same card


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisPh*
> 
> wow is that 16c difference with the paste replaced???? i have the same card


no no no man !!! you dont understant my post

i have 2 cards in sli not only one !!

my results with FURMARK is for 2 cards after change paste !!
check my furmark screen in real time temps for first card is 69 and the second 53 !!

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/132/j7j9.jpg


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> no no no man !!! you dont understant my post
> 
> i have 2 cards in sli not only one !!
> 
> my results with FURMARK is for 2 cards after change paste !!
> check my furmark screen in real time temps for first card is 69 and the second 53 !!
> 
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/132/j7j9.jpg


Delete Furmark from your computer. It's a program that should be deleted from the Internet if it was possible


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Delete Furmark from your computer. It's a program that should be deleted from the Internet if it was possible





Spoiler: You may say, the program that is FurMark needs to be...



...burned.



Okay maybe that wasn't as funny as I thought.

But to me, it isn't the temperature limiting my OC, as it does not go over 70 C.... Anyone knows if EVGA are ok with people taking out the cooler?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What were your temps like?


At 1.3V temps were mostly under 80c. At times it went up to 82-83c. At 1.35v things were getting abit too much(85-95c) so I quickly reverted to 1.3V. Might have been too late and damaged the voltage chip already.


----------



## ultraex2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Delete Furmark from your computer. It's a program that should be deleted from the Internet if it was possible


yes i know its burn soooooooo much !!

but i use this only for little !!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> At 1.3V temps were mostly under 80c. At times it went up to 82-83c. At 1.35v things were getting abit too much(85-95c) so I quickly reverted to 1.3V. Might have been too late and damaged the voltage chip already.


I don't think 95 is really gonna damage your card unless you run it for a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mad Skillz


Skillz indeed!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> At 1.3V temps were mostly under 80c. At times it went up to 82-83c. At 1.35v things were getting abit too much(85-95c) so I quickly reverted to 1.3V. Might have been too late and damaged the voltage chip already.


When i bench i take advantage of winter and sub 0 ambients. When i was pushing 1450mv the cards were only loading up at 50-55C. Your VRM's were probably on fire.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When i bench i take advantage of winter and sub 0 ambients. When i was pushing 1450mv the cards were only loading up at 50-55C. Your VRM's were probably on fire.


Yeah i guessed so too lol. Too bad there's no winter where I come from. On a cold rainy day I might be lucky to get anything below 70c on stock clocks while at full load.

Edit : Then again it might just be that the tim on my card was applied poorly when manufactured.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> yes i know its burn soooooooo much !!
> 
> but i use this only for little !!


No, u dont understand.. This SW is dangers on some cards.. For example HD48xx, 3870X2, 480, 580GTX.. These cards have deadly hot VRM. My HD4850 was dead next day after 5min in that damn program... ya it was replaced with HD4870 after RMA, but it does not matter...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Delete Furmark from your computer. It's a program that should be deleted from the Internet if it was possible


Furmark is actually good for getting a quick idea as to whether or not your GPU OC can be stable. Running a benchmark on it, using the settings from the first page of this thread, can let you know if you need to change more settings, or if you should continue on to other stability tests.

Are there any particular reasons for this hatred of Furmark?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Furmark is actually good for getting a quick idea as to whether or not your GPU OC can be stable. Running a benchmark on it, using the settings from the first page of this thread, can let you know if you need to change more settings, or if you should continue on to other stability tests.
> 
> Are there any particular reasons for this hatred of Furmark?


Because it stresses the GPU like no game ever will


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

15.01.14 - Nvidia G-Sync ASUS VG248QE upgrade kit now available

included in ^^ article:


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Delete Furmark from your computer. It's a program that should be deleted from the Internet if it was possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You may say, the program that is FurMark needs to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...burned.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe that wasn't as funny as I thought.
> 
> But to me, it isn't the temperature limiting my OC, as it does not go over 70 C.... Anyone knows if EVGA are ok with people taking out the cooler?
Click to expand...

If you read evga's warenty policy, it clearly states that it is ok, its even ok to replace it, if you ever need to send it in for RMA, you must make sure the heatsync is reinstalled in the original factory manor is all, I looked into this when I bought my backplate from them


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Because it stresses the GPU like no game ever will


On the wrong settings, yes....If you read the OP, then there's a means of using Furmark to test in a manner that's a lot more like a game....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Furmark isn't good for stability testing,however,it's good for seeing how long your GPU can last before catching fire............


----------



## Stay Puft

Furmark is for testing how durable your VRMs are.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Furmark isn't good for stability testing,however,it's good for seeing how long your GPU can last before catching fire............


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Furmark is for testing how durable your VRMs are.


Jeez, what settings are you guys running Furmark on? Assassins Creed IV and Arkham Origins (as 2 stress my cards more than Furmark (using the settings on the OP)....


----------



## meryqat

my twin ACX


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meryqat*
> 
> my twin ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The twins look lovely... If you catch me...


----------



## kangk81

My SLI GTX760... Handles Crysis 3 and Metro LL without a sweat!

I just wish someone would make full cover water blocks for them.


----------



## magicdave26

1 x GTX760 can handle Metro: LL without a sweat so long as you disable AA

Haven't tried C3


----------



## CageJ

yes if u disabled SSAA


----------



## kangk81

I was playing it with everything thing on ultra with 4xSSAA

Default clocks cos I don't see the point of adding 100MHz only to the clocks. Yes. That's the max I could go before crashing out on Furmark.


----------



## Scotty Mac

Hey all! I've been super busy with work and did some upgrading in the meantime. Finally got around to testing out my first SLI set up








Can't say that I'm disappointed, but I am going to have to RMA my second card, due to the BIOS selector being GONE! Oh well. here's a pic of the current tho








Hopefully the pic isn't sideways.


And here's the results from my test so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2226473

Hopefully not too shameful LOL.


----------



## kangk81

Nice SLI bridge... I do hope that MSI would actually use a something like that instead of the "flimsy" ribbon cable in my case.

Both my cards are having 80.1 ASCI value so I guess they are pretty trashy for OCing....


----------



## magicdave26

Anyone else get really bad slideshow style lag when you minimise a game and try to do anything, even typing on a forum ?

If I have a game minimised, it's like I suddenly started using an 8MB onboard Intel GPU, I can type on forums, stop typing and watch the text continue typing on its own

Trying to resize an image and I've got about 2 FPS


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Nice SLI bridge... I do hope that MSI would actually use a something like that instead of the "flimsy" ribbon cable in my case.
> 
> Both my cards are having 80.1 ASCI value so I guess they are pretty trashy for OCing....


Thanks, but it's not cheap for just a bridge. There's an EVGA logo is supposed to light up in the middle.. But from what I'm gathering.. It only works with certain GTX 770's and up. *** really? I'm sure some modding can make it come on







Id rather have no led logo than the poop brown ribbon I was using for 3 days lol.
I dont think that ASCI number matters much. Mines only in the 70's and I can get these cards to run at least 1325mhz on the core clock and +800 or so on the memory.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> Thanks, but it's not cheap for just a bridge. There's an EVGA logo is supposed to light up in the middle.. But from what I'm gathering.. It only works with certain GTX 770's and up. *** really? I'm sure some modding can make it come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id rather have no led logo than the poop brown ribbon I was using for 3 days lol.
> I dont think that ASCI number matters much. Mines only in the 70's and I can get these cards to run at least 1325mhz on the core clock and +800 or so on the memory.


That's why I'm glad that my MSI board came with a black bridge....


----------



## Scotty Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's why I'm glad that my MSI board came with a black bridge....


Well mine didn't lol. I've had 2 SLI bridges from an Asus board I had about 9 years ago. Never used it. Then I had a firm black one that came with my 8 year old board. That one is too long (3.5"). So it was either use that crappy looking Asus one, or buy a new one. Since the options I saw out there were very limited. Even a plain black firm bridge would've costs my almost $20 after shipping. This one was $27. With my Amazon prime it was free shipping







Other wise it would've costed me almost $36. I don't regret buying it, but I sure wish the led would work with the 760's as claimed by the Amazon description. Only a handful of cards will make the led light up.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Anyone else get really bad slideshow style lag when you minimise a game and try to do anything, even typing on a forum ?
> 
> If I have a game minimised, it's like I suddenly started using an 8MB onboard Intel GPU, I can type on forums, stop typing and watch the text continue typing on its own
> 
> Trying to resize an image and I've got about 2 FPS


Anyone? ^^ Could someone with the ASUS GTX760 test plz ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Anyone else get really bad slideshow style lag when you minimise a game and try to do anything, even typing on a forum ?
> 
> If I have a game minimised, it's like I suddenly started using an 8MB onboard Intel GPU, I can type on forums, stop typing and watch the text continue typing on its own
> 
> Trying to resize an image and I've got about 2 FPS


You might need to look at something besides your video card for the cause of that issue. I run 3 monitors where I watch a movie/tv show in one, have the internet open in another, and play a game in the third and didn't get any lag with a single 760....It seems like there is most likely something else causing that issue....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You might need to look at something besides your video card for the cause of that issue. I run 3 monitors where I watch a movie/tv show in one, have the internet open in another, and play a game in the third and didn't get any lag with a single 760....It seems like there is most likely something else causing that issue....


Thanks for that, that's kinda what I was hoping to hear and have partitioned my HDD ready for installing fresh 8.1 tomorrow to work out if it's hardware or software being a *****

Strange thing is, I had a 7870 before this card and I could minimise game fine, no lag issues at all, I correctly removed all the old AMD drivers (DDU) before installing the GTX760 and straight away I started seeing the slideshow when a game was minimised

It's like all of the cards resources are given to the game and nothing is left for the system - someone told me that the GK104 is more or less only a gaming GPU (Gets terrible benchmark results in AIDA64 vs my old 7870) which was why I asked if this was normal behaviour with this card


----------



## CappinHoff

I got an MSI Twin Frozr GTX 760 gaming edition and looking to add WC to my system. I'm hard pressed to find a GPU block that will work for it. Is there one that does?


----------



## nathanblandford

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> My Radeon HD6950 just died last week, currently using the onboard vga from the Z77 chipset


Sli EVGA 760's here reference being watercooled next week and i can vouch, these cards are awesome. Even one card will run most games very well at 1080p and above that on sli is very good for the money.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I dont think that ASCI number matters much. Mines only in the 70's and I can get these cards to run at least 1325mhz on the core clock and +800 or so on the memory.


nice, i can only get +63 on the core and +400 stable.

+68 on the core will crash on heaven or valley lmao


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> 
> 
> My SLI GTX760... Handles Crysis 3 and Metro LL without a sweat!
> 
> I just wish someone would make full cover water blocks for them.


Check out my build thread. Alphacool does, im putting mine on next week







suits reference and acx cooled cards.... Just realised they are not the evga but MSI. My bad


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Check out my build thread. Alphacool does, im putting mine on next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suits reference and acx cooled cards.... Just realised they are not the evga but MSI. My bad


yup... it was a rash decision on my side... i didn't think too much about the heat from a pair of 760's until they start burning my manhood.... the only space available in my room is right under the desk in front of my chair..


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I dont think that ASCI number matters much. Mines only in the 70's and I can get these cards to run at least 1325mhz on the core clock and +800 or so on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> nice, i can only get +63 on the core and +400 stable.
> 
> +68 on the core will crash on heaven or valley lmao
Click to expand...

I think you'd be better off sticking to stock like me. +100/+300 crashes while I'm playing DMC. So I simply gave up OC'ing them

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CappinHoff*
> 
> I got an MSI Twin Frozr GTX 760 gaming edition and looking to add WC to my system. I'm hard pressed to find a GPU block that will work for it. Is there one that does?


eK don't plan on making them in less we can get a few hundred(imo) of these blocks.

I've been searching for the past 2 months and I can't find anyone that's gonna make them for the msi version. And I have the 4gb version of this card which makes it even harder

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercfh

Question:

Seems my coil whine has dulled ALOT.

However it doesn't really scale (noise wise) with graphically intense programs (like valley now is actually pretty quiet) but high FPS it is higher pitched. Is this normal?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> yup... it was a rash decision on my side... i didn't think too much about the heat from a pair of 760's until they start burning my manhood.... the only space available in my room is right under the desk in front of my chair..


Haha yeah thats no good, i can really feel mine spit the heat out the back of my case with the reference cooler. And when we had the 44 degree celsius day this week they were like jet heaters haha


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You might need to look at something besides your video card for the cause of that issue. I run 3 monitors where I watch a movie/tv show in one, have the internet open in another, and play a game in the third and didn't get any lag with a single 760....It seems like there is most likely something else causing that issue....


UPDATE: Installed a fresh copy of windows on another partition and it looks like the problem is gone (GPUz render test even does it on here) , so something is wrong with my current windows install - which is good and bad as I have a lot of stuff installed and set up the way I like it, but at least it's not a GPU fault


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercfh*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Seems my coil whine has dulled ALOT.
> 
> However it doesn't really scale (noise wise) with graphically intense programs (like valley now is actually pretty quiet) but high FPS it is higher pitched. Is this normal?


I'm not sure mine has died down or dulled yet. But the pattern I have noticed in relation to the noise is the level of power draw, or the amount of GPU usage. In Valley it buzzes udring load and when I quit Valley it squeals and whines as it dies down back to silent. For Hawken, as till not completely optimized game, it uses about 50% on average and although there is a buzz (I think), there is no squeal afterwards.

Still testing and learning and "breaking it in". I've had a busy week and had no time with the rig.

We are still talking about the EVGA cards, right?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> UPDATE: Installed a fresh copy of windows on another partition and it looks like the problem is gone (GPUz render test even does it on here) , so something is wrong with my current windows install - which is good and bad as I have a lot of stuff installed and set up the way I like it, but at least it's not a GPU fault


Out of curiosity, why do you have 4gb of RAM? That's kind of a strange number. Is that 3x 4gb?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you have 4gb of RAM? That's kind of a strange number. Is that 3x 4gb?


Where does it say 4GB RAM? I've got 12GB 2x2GB & 2x4GB


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Where does it say 4GB RAM? I've got 12GB 2x2GB & 2x4GB


Wow, I meant to type 12gb....Looks like I jumped ahead in my sentence....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wow, I meant to type 12gb....Looks like I jumped ahead in my sentence....


haha







- Yea well I already had 4GB of G-Skill RipJawsX 2133 and when I got my 8350 I got another 8GB, so decided to see if I could get them all to run together, which I finally managed after a lot of memtest problems so I just kept it at 12GB for now - lots of slot swapping to get them into an order that the board accepted stabilized them


----------



## Mercfh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'm not sure mine has died down or dulled yet. But the pattern I have noticed in relation to the noise is the level of power draw, or the amount of GPU usage. In Valley it buzzes udring load and when I quit Valley it squeals and whines as it dies down back to silent. For Hawken, as till not completely optimized game, it uses about 50% on average and although there is a buzz (I think), there is no squeal afterwards.
> 
> Still testing and learning and "breaking it in". I've had a busy week and had no time with the rig.
> 
> We are still talking about the EVGA cards, right?


Haha yup still EVGA lol


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty Mac*
> 
> I dont think that ASCI number matters much. Mines only in the 70's and I can get these cards to run at least 1325mhz on the core clock and +800 or so on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> nice, i can only get +63 on the core and +400 stable.
> 
> +68 on the core will crash on heaven or valley lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'd be better off sticking to stock like me. +100/+300 crashes while I'm playing DMC. So I simply gave up OC'ing them
> 
> Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

lol no big deal, the +63/+400 nets me a good handful of FPS though so im happy. also considering the fact that a stock gtx 760 is originally 980 on the core, im actually +155


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You might need to look at something besides your video card for the cause of that issue. I run 3 monitors where I watch a movie/tv show in one, have the internet open in another, and play a game in the third and didn't get any lag with a single 760....It seems like there is most likely something else causing that issue....


Another update: Brand new fresh install of 8.1, all drivers up to date, OS up to date etc, as soon as I have the GPUz render test running and then try to crop an image using Office Picture Manager, the whole machine turns into a slideshow again, exact same thing happens when I minimise a game and try to use the machine - the ASUS GTX760 DCU II is absolute garbage

Not impressed, this GPU is going the journey, it's been nothing but a POS since I got it, my 7870 was way better


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Another update: Brand new fresh install of 8.1, all drivers up to date, OS up to date etc, as soon as I have the GPUz render test running and then try to say crop an image using Office Picture Manager, the whole machine turns into a slideshow again
> 
> Not impressed, this GPU is going the journey, it's been nothing but a POS since I got it, my 7870 was way better


have u tried ur 7870 to see if the problem goes away?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> have u tried ur 7870 to see if the problem goes away?


I don't own the 7870 any more, I RMAd it because of a faulty fan and they refunded me £200, so I decided to give NVidia a shot instead

But I know 100% this didn't happen with the 7870, I owned that GPU for a year and had 0 problems with it doing any of those things


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I don't own the 7870 any more, I RMAd it because of a faulty fan and they refunded me £200, so I decided to give NVidia a shot instead
> 
> But I know 100% this didn't happen with the 7870, I owned that GPU for a year and had 0 problems with it doing any of those things


same thing is going on in Win7 and Win8?

u've tried countless things already.

there are still too many variables to conclude it's just the this card type in general.

the best two things to do:

A. Test it on another Desktop PC.
B. Or test another Video Card on the current PC.

with criteria ^^, simply start a list of possible things to help u accomplish one of the two:

-RMA the card and try the replacement.
-a friend could help u out by allowing u to test this card on their PC.

(make a list of additional ways to accomplish A and/ or B.)

GL


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I don't own the 7870 any more, I RMAd it because of a faulty fan and they refunded me £200, so I decided to give NVidia a shot instead
> 
> But I know 100% this didn't happen with the 7870, I owned that GPU for a year and had 0 problems with it doing any of those things


There has got to be something else going on with your rig, my single 760 never did that and it has always been driving 3x 22" 1080p monitors - game in one w/ maxed out settings, movie in another, and internet (usually this forum) in the third....The mismatched RAM sticks seem to stick out in my mind. Have you tried taking out the 2x2gb sticks to see if the problem continues?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There has got to be something else going on with your rig, my single 760 never did that and it has always been driving 3x 22" 1080p monitors - game in one w/ maxed out settings, movie in another, and internet (usually this forum) in the third....The mismatched RAM sticks seem to stick out in my mind. Have you tried taking out the 2x2gb sticks to see if the problem continues?


I can run multiple LCDs with a movie on one and a game on the other absolutely fine, I do that with my 40" TV and my normal 23" LCD monitor regularly

I can not minimise a game on a single LCD and use the PC normally, nor can I run the GPUz render test and use the PC normally on a single LCD

I've recorded a video of the problem on my phone, but sods law, I can't get the PC to recognise the phone since reinstalling Windows so can't get it off the phone yet

I`ll upload it once I manage

EDIT - I haven't tried removing any RAM, but since this didn't happen with my last GPU, I have my doubts that the RAM has anything to do with it - it's purely a graphics issue, it's like there is no driver installed, that jerky slideshow effect where you can see the image being drawn as you move it

EDIT - This is what's happening even with a brand new Windows 8.1 Pro install


----------



## blaze2210

Out of sheer curiosity: is there really a need for you to have the render test running in the background while you're doing other things? I can't seem to understand what purpose that could possibly serve you....

Note: I do understand that you had it running for that video, for the sake of showing what's happening....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity: is there really a need for you to have the render test running in the background while you're doing other things? I can't seem to understand what purpose that could possibly serve you....
> 
> Note: I do understand that you had it running for that video, for the sake of showing what's happening....


Not the render test no, but the exact same thing happens when I minimise a game, and that is a big deal, Im regularly in and out of games to do other things like talk on forums / check email / post images

I just used the render test to explain what it does when anything even slightly graphically intense is being rendered - and even when a game is paused and minimised it still happens

It's not normal, this never happened in any of my previous AMD cards from 5770>6850>7870

Soon as I get this 760, I get endless ******ed problems like this one


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Not the render test no, but the exact same thing happens when I minimise a game, and that is a big deal, Im regularly in and out of games to do other things like talk on forums / check email / post images
> 
> I just used the render test to explain what it does when anything even slightly graphically intense is being rendered - and even when a game is paused and minimised it still happens
> 
> It's not normal, this never happened in any of my previous AMD cards from 5770>6850>7870
> 
> Soon as I get this 760, I get endless ******ed problems like this one


I do the same type of things with my PC, and I have never experienced that - which is leading me to believe that there is something else going on.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I do the same type of things with my PC, and I have never experienced that - which is leading me to believe that there is something else going on.


Do you have Office 2010 installed?

I need someone to test the exact same conditions as in my video, Office 2010 Picture Manager with a 1080p wallpaper open in it, and GPUz render test running, then press EDIT Pictures at the top, and then Crop on the right, then move the crop area around on the image

I've just had the render test running with youtube & vlc both playing videos, and the same wallpaper open but this time in Windows Photo Viewer and everything was more or less fine

It looks like it might be an issue with Office Picture Manager & any GPU intensive task


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Do you have Office 2010 installed?
> 
> I need someone to test the exact same conditions as in my video, Office 2010 Picture Manager with a 1080p wallpaper open in it, and GPUz render test running, then press EDIT Pictures at the top, and then Crop on the right, then move the crop area around on the image
> 
> I've just had the render test running with youtube & vlc both playing videos, and the same wallpaper open but this time in Windows Photo Viewer and everything was more or less fine
> 
> It looks like it might be an issue with Office Picture Manager & any GPU intensive task


I upgraded to Office 13, so I'm not sure that I'd be able to exactly duplicate the situation....But when I get home, I can disable one of my 760's and give it a shot....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I upgraded to Office 13, so I'm not sure that I'd be able to exactly duplicate the situation....But when I get home, I can disable one of my 760's and give it a shot....


They removed the Picture Manager from Office 2013 unfortunately (Maybe that's why), and it's the main program I use many times a day to edit screenshots and stuff, I know there are other options but none are as quick and simple to get an image the way you want it ready for uploading

There must be some sort of layer or something that it uses to render the image which other photo viewers don't use - but again, this never happened with any other GPUs Ive owned


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey peeps whats a happen eh ?

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey peeps whats a happen eh ?
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The madman strikes again!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The madman strikes again!!!


Indeed ..... im BAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Stay Puft

I hate 3dmark11. Refuses to not crash in graphics test 4 for me over 1400 core where Firestrike has no problems with 1486 core.


----------



## kangk81

I was looking at the MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb pictures on the website and noticed that there is a heat spreader covering the RAMs and VRMs,

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-TF-4GD5-OC.html#overview

Now I'm wondering, if I removed the stock fans and cooler and installed a universal water block on the GPU itself, leaving the heat spreader on, will it be any good? I know it's not as good as a full cover water block but will it better than the stock ones?

Also, anyone knows what heatsinks are suitable for the RAMs and VRMs?


----------



## DarkReign32

Are there any modded vbios out for the EVGA 760 SC w/ACX? Just curious. I'd like to try one out. I have pretty decent clocks at the moment, but I'd like to see if I can push them just a little further.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Are there any modded vbios out for the EVGA 760 SC w/ACX? Just curious. I'd like to try one out. I have pretty decent clocks at the moment, but I'd like to see if I can push them just a little further.


Yes for evga, this was modded from @skyn3t and was working good on mine.

Test it and tell us your opinion.

skyn3t_EVGA-B_gtx760_sc.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## DarkReign32

Holy...that was the fastest reply I've ever seen in any of the forums I'm on lol. I'll give it a go later when I get home and come back with some before and afters.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys i'd like to update first post with the latest best scores from form listed members.
Help me on this if you like, post your bests scores from now on, newer or older ones on single, sli, tri-sli, stock / water / extreme cooled gtx 760's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys i'd like to update first post with the latest best scores from form listed members.
> Help me on this if you like, post your bests scores from now on, newer or older ones on single, sli, tri-sli, stock / water / extreme cooled gtx 760's


I will get all of em together and post em all at once if you need me too









Mk 11 single

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will get all of em together and post em all at once if you need me too


Lovely


----------



## Peanuts4

I received my EVGA GTX 760 SC yesterday. So far it seems pretty good, I'm pretty sure my 7950 was faster however I doubt this card will have as many crazy issues. What are the normal safe overclocking speeds I should be able to hit with this card? I've been using MSI afterburner since it came out so I'm new to the PrecisionX software. Some direction would be fantastic guys







I'm not going to mod my BIOS as it's the single bios version and I might step-up in a couple months.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I received my EVGA GTX 760 SC yesterday. So far it seems pretty good, I'm pretty sure my 7950 was faster however I doubt this card will have as many crazy issues. What are the normal safe overclocking speeds I should be able to hit with this card? I've been using MSI afterburner since it came out so I'm new to the PrecisionX software. Some direction would be fantastic guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to mod my BIOS as it's the single bios version and I might step-up in a couple months.


Do you have the ACX cooler on it? If so, temperature would mostly like NOT be what limits your overclock, but rather the chip's potential.

The ACX cooler seems a bit of an overkill - good overkill - on a 760, when you consider that the ACX is more or less the same coolers as the 770 780 ACX... The card I have never breaks 70C with fans on minimum... (43%)


----------



## DarkReign32

With my current fan profile on my 760 SC w/ACX I don't get close to 70C and that's in an SLI setup. The top card maxes out at 62C.

My top card OC's to 1293/1657 and the bottom is at 1267/1657. I'm not hitting temperature limits on either card. I'm guessing it's the voltage and power limit that's holding me back.







They're great cards though. I had the Asus 760's prior. They were no where near as good as these bad boys.


----------



## ponaei8anasi

Greetings from Greece. I've been watching this thread but never participated till now. I'm an owner of one Evga Gtx760 SC Non Acx and i've been waiting for a custom bios to show up. I saw the one melodystyle uploaded unfortunatelly it didn't improved the oc of the card.. I noticed from the kepler bios tweaker that while on skynet bios boost is disabled if put +50 on core it gives me 1280mhz. On the other side with stock bios with +50 on core it gives 1240mhz.
Last i noticed that power limit is at 115% on custom bios as stock.

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponaei8anasi*
> 
> Greetings from Greece. I've been watching this thread but never participated till now. I'm an owner of one Evga Gtx760 SC Non Acx and i've been waiting for a custom bios to show up. I saw the one melodystyle uploaded unfortunatelly it didn't improved the oc of the card.. I noticed from the kepler bios tweaker that while on skynet bios boost is disabled if put +50 on core it gives me 1280mhz. On the other side with stock bios with +50 on core it gives 1240mhz.
> Last i noticed that power limit is at 115% on custom bios as stock.
> 
> Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk


Greetings








Try this, boost is disabled, also works fine on evga gtx760. Kudos to @skyn3t for his hard work and time spent (file is 2 months old, i am sure when he has time, he will finish vbios for all the gtx760's). Report back your findings for sure will help him more.

EVGA.GTX760.2G-80.04.BF.00.60-B.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## TopicClocker

Had a little test with my Hawk's overclocking the other day seemed pretty decent, never used kepler before so I'm new to OCing on them, I dont need to OC atm as the performance is phenomenal I'm just looking into what its capable of for the future when I want to OC.

What software is good to use for Keplers or the 760s? I have MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X. managed to get the memory to 600ish stock volts, if I go to 700 i get artifacts or it freezes, could increasing voltage help me get this higher?

Managed to get the core to 1280 on stock, I've tried increasing the voltage but it only allows me to go to 10mv in MSI AFB, whilst it seems that +100mv more is possible, not sure why. I dont want to go over 12 or 20mv seems a bit dangerous but It seems that my version of AFB limits me to 10mv.

ASIC Rating is 72.9% heard that's a bit low, is it anything to worry about? I was hoping to be able to get 1300mhz atleast, could a couple of volts help me get this?

EDIT: Just realized, looks the the memory runs at 7200mhz @600


----------



## DF is BUSY

concerning all the custom vBIOS floating around- can i just export my stock factory vBIOS using gpu-z, then flash whatever custom bios i want and if i want to flash back the factory bios i can use the same methods?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> concerning all the custom vBIOS floating around- can i just export my stock factory vBIOS using gpu-z, then flash whatever custom bios i want and if i want to flash back the factory bios i can use the same methods?


Yes. Safer way is to export the bios using nvflash, verify the exported bios using same tool too.
You may flash and test the bios you choose and can revert back to stock bios using the already saved stock bios.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> concerning all the custom vBIOS floating around- can i just export my stock factory vBIOS using gpu-z, then flash whatever custom bios i want and if i want to flash back the factory bios i can use the same methods?


That's what I've been doing. The method for flashing is the same going back and forth. Just make sure you keep your original rom clearly identified. I learned the hard way


----------



## Peanuts4

I do have a ACX cooler the open bottom where you can see the grill out of the 2 versions. Fan speed around 80% I'm in the mid 70C range but my card in a Lian Li A05n which I'm sure has something to do with it. I have a new mobo and I just purchased and an Arc Midi so my temps will come down when I make the switch. Are the 1267/1657 speeds you mentioned on stock voltage? I'm curious what the norm is in terms of OCing the memory, I think newer games like BF4 take advantage of that more. How high can the memory go on stock voltage?

What really confuses me is linked temp target and power target, this is new to me. What do you guys have that set at?


----------



## DarkReign32

For the second card the ASIC quality is ~65%. My current OC is with the +12mV, so yes still stock as per Nvidia's limit. I have the power limit and temp set to 115%/95C respectively with priority given to the power limit. There's a little arrow that points either up or down. I have left them linked.

What I've noticed is that my memory clocks are dependent on how far I push the core clock. If I crank up the first card to +67 on the core I can only get +150 on the memory for both cards. If I drop it down to +52 then I can get up to 367 on the memory. I prefer this because of how the boost works. Even at +67 my top card will boost to a maximum of 1293. I'm assuming that's due to how the stock rom's boost table is set. That's just me guessing though. I'm sure someone far smarter than myself can give you more precise info. Hope it helps though! Have fun oc'ing the card. It's a good one to play around with









Btw, do you know what your ASIC quality is? If you're unsure of how to get that info check the OP on the first page.

*edit

As always your memory clocks will depend on how lucky you get. It looks like I'm stuck at 367 on my stock rom. I may be able to do a little better. You may hit the jackpot and get 400+ on the memory or you may not. Them's the breaks.


----------



## ponaei8anasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Greetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this, boost is disabled, also works fine on evga gtx760. Kudos to @skyn3t for his hard work and time spent (file is 2 months old, i am sure when he has time, he will finish vbios for all the gtx760's). Report back your findings for sure will help him more.
> 
> EVGA.GTX760.2G-80.04.BF.00.60-B.zip 123k .zip file


I tried it and indeed boost is off and works good.
Only one bug.While clocks are stock and it gives 1150mhz on core(gpuz numbers) if i run a bench(heaven) monitoring says 1100..The same if i give +50 gpuz says 1200 and monitoring on bench says 1150.
Not big problem.
Last i noticed that no matter what bios i use or what settings i will give on power limit(100,105,110,115) , monitoring tool shows me that PL doesnt pass not even 90%.
Is that normal?
I noticed that running Unigine Heaven.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponaei8anasi*
> 
> I tried it and indeed boost is off and works good.
> Only one bug.While clocks are stock and it gives 1150mhz on core(gpuz numbers) if i run a bench(heaven) monitoring says 1100..The same if i give +50 gpuz says 1200 and monitoring on bench says 1150.
> Not big problem.
> Last i noticed that no matter what bios i use or what settings i will give on power limit(100,105,110,115) , monitoring tool shows me that PL doesnt pass not even 90%.
> Is that normal?
> I noticed that running Unigine Heaven.


Me too, never noticed over 104% on valley or any other benchmark tool (with 1333-1850Mhz), except furmark where i noticed ~115% PT without throttling.
Have you seen higher clocks?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will get all of em together and post em all at once if you need me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 single
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk 1385 / 4004 @ 1.3vc *P10731*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score! Where is the 3dmark11 link? Thats all you ve got?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice score! Where is the 3dmark11 link? Thats all you ve got?


My bad its been awhile ......









Mk 11 single http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7839143









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga SLI 1385 / [email protected] [email protected] 1.3v / 1.212v *P17339*











Mk 11 SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7337534

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Hawk / Giga / Giga 1333 / 1320 / [email protected] 3586 1.212v *22418*











Mk 11 TRI SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7584355

Got my first competition points with that one









Stay pufts 3D MK 13 F/Strike and F/S/Extreme are a bit better than my old submissions . Maybe he could repost . Gotta let the up and comers have a good go you know









Anyways comparision to R9 290 single and C/F

Single http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 Tesselation off Waterblocked & PT1T bios







W/R

C/F http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7662579 Beta driver Tess on stock cooling


----------



## ponaei8anasi

@melodystyle2003
I 've been working the card at 1241mhz on core (like the most of Superclocked) and at 1800mhz on memory with 1.212v and 115 PL.
With numbers on valley i get around 95% power usage.

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My bad its been awhile ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 single http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7839143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga SLI 1385 / [email protected] [email protected] 1.3v / 1.212v *P17339*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7337534
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Hawk / Giga / Giga 1333 / 1320 / [email protected] 3586 1.212v *22418*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 11 TRI SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7584355
> 
> Got my first competition points with that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay pufts 3D MK 13 F/Strike and F/S/Extreme are a bit better than my old submissions . Maybe he could repost . Gotta let the up and comers have a good go you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways comparision to R9 290 single and C/F
> 
> Single http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 Tesselation off Waterblocked & PT1T bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W/R
> 
> C/F http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7662579 Beta driver Tess on stock cooling


Nice scores man, bench results were updated with these ones.
Stay pufts have not filled the gtx760 form, doesnt want to participate and beat your scores as looks (or he can't do it)


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I gave skyn3t's bios a go. The bios itself works flawlessly. Unfortunately I saw no increase in performance. Oh well! Back to stock. I still have an excellent overclock over factory settings so I'm pleased.

I'll be receiving my G.Skill TridentX @ 2400MHz today. I bought them to test whether high speed ram kits paired with Haswell really do make a difference. I'll post my 3dmark scores before and after. If anyone wants to see benchmarks from other games or utilities let me know!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well I gave skyn3t's bios a go. The bios itself works flawlessly. Unfortunately I saw no increase in performance. Oh well! Back to stock. I still have an excellent overclock over factory settings so I'm pleased.
> 
> I'll be receiving my G.Skill TridentX @ 2400MHz today. I bought them to test whether high speed ram kits paired with Haswell really do make a difference. I'll post my 3dmark scores before and after. If anyone wants to see benchmarks from other games or utilities let me know!


Just checking: did you try overclocking with skyn3t's vBIOS? It's not pre-overclocked, it should just have an increased Power Limit and the Boost disabled....


----------



## DarkReign32

I did. It didn't seem as though boost was disabled on that bios though. After flashing and rebooting I ran Valley, and GPU-Z. The readings from GPU-Z and even Precision-X showed that the core was "boosting". Perhaps the flash didn't take as I thought or it was the incorrect bios? I may give it a go with my main card come Wednesday.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice scores man, bench results were updated with these ones.
> Stay pufts have not filled the gtx760 form, doesnt want to participate and beat your scores as looks (or he can't do it)


Now thats a possibility


----------



## Thorteris

I get so jealous looking at you guys cards I wish my 760 overclocked like y'alls :'(. And to top it off it refuses to flash.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I did. It didn't seem as though boost was disabled on that bios though. After flashing and rebooting I ran Valley, and GPU-Z. The readings from GPU-Z and even Precision-X showed that the core was "boosting". Perhaps the flash didn't take as I thought or it was the incorrect bios? I may give it a go with my main card come Wednesday.


Ah, I see....Maybe it was one of the "work in progress" versions of the vBIOS....


----------



## DarkReign32

Yup! That's quite possible. Still I appreciate all the efforts. I saw melody post another EVGA bios in which boost is disabled. Not sure if that works for the ACX versions though. I'm looking forward to any updates versions


----------



## DarkReign32

Do these 3dmark scores seem on the low side? for the graphics scores that is.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2263591


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Do these 3dmark scores seem on the low side? for the graphics scores that is.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2263591


That seems to be right on-par with mine, and we have similar components....Futuremark seems to be having some sort of issue on my end and won't let me see my result long enough to take a screenshot, or even get the URL for the score....Which is one of many reasons I switched to using Catzilla....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice score! Where is the 3dmark11 link? Thats all you ve got?


F/S/Extreme

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 760 TRI SLI 1333 / 1346 / 1333 @ 3591 @1.212v *8048*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1567770

and i didnt forget the link


----------



## finas

Hi guys,

I have some questions regarding the GX760.

I bought a MSI GTX760 ( N760-2GD5/OC ), 69.2 ASIC quality, and when trying to overclock it with MSI afterburner B18 what I found out was any value above 1188MHZ at 1.200v is not stable. I'm using furmark and heaven as the software to test for stability. Increasing voltage to 1.212v in MSI afterburner didn't make any difference in stability, actually, furmark still says it's running at 1.2v.

So I decided to make a custom bios and implemented the following features:
- Fixed 3D GPU speed of 1188MHZ with boost disabled. This means speed is always 1188MHZ with 3D content.
- no temperature throttling ( at least below 95c ). This means GPU speed is always 1188MHZ when running 3D content
- Overclocked the memory to 6408MHZ ( this is about the maximum I can run it without artifacts or stability problems )
- 100% fan speed limit
- no Power Throttling ( fine tuned, furmark tops at 99.5% without reaching 100% )

At this stage I didn't touch the voltages in bios and the card is 100% stable.

So I tried upping the speed to 2202mhz ( modding the bios ) and it "crashes" on heaven just like when overclocking to 2202mhz with afterburner. What I did next was to increase voltage to 1.212v in bios and furmark now displays the 1.212v but the card still crashes on heaven at 2202mhz

so my questions are:
- isn't 1188mhz a low, below average overclock?
- I find it strange that a 0.12V bump in voltage is not enough to make it stable at the next speed level ( from 1188 to 2202 ) and the only thing I can think of is that while furmark is displaying the 1.212v, the driver somehow is limiting voltage to 1.2v.
- Is there any known hardware mod ( like resistor mod, etc ) to increase voltage to the GPU and memory )

thanks!


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding the GX760.
> 
> I bought a MSI GTX760 ( N760-2GD5/OC ), 69.2 ASIC quality, and when trying to overclock it with MSI afterburner B18 what I found out was any value above 1188MHZ at 1.200v is not stable. I'm using furmark and heaven as the software to test for stability. Increasing voltage to 1.212v in MSI afterburner didn't make any difference in stability, actually, furmark still says it's running at 1.2v.
> 
> So I decided to make a custom bios and implemented the following features:
> - Fixed 3D GPU speed of 1188MHZ with boost disabled. This means speed is always 1188MHZ with 3D content.
> - no temperature throttling ( at least below 95c ). This means GPU speed is always 1188MHZ when running 3D content
> - Overclocked the memory to 6408MHZ ( this is about the maximum I can run it without artifacts or stability problems )
> - 100% fan speed limit
> - no Power Throttling ( fine tuned, furmark tops at 99.5% without reaching 100% )
> 
> At this stage I didn't touch the voltages in bios and the card is 100% stable.
> 
> So I tried upping the speed to 2202mhz ( modding the bios ) and it "crashes" on heaven just like when overclocking to 2202mhz with afterburner. What I did next was to increase voltage to 1.212v in bios and furmark now displays the 1.212v but the card still crashes on heaven at 2202mhz
> 
> so my questions are:
> - isn't 1188mhz a low, below average overclock?
> - I find it strange that a 0.12V bump in voltage is not enough to make it stable at the next speed level ( from 1188 to 2202 ) and the only thing I can think of is that while furmark is displaying the 1.212v, the driver somehow is limiting voltage to 1.2v.
> - Is there any known hardware mod ( like resistor mod, etc ) to increase voltage to the GPU and memory )
> 
> thanks!






cool.









add ur rig's Specs to ur sig, plz.

"How to put your Rig in your Sig"

mental telepathy is tough enough in person. it's very rare over the net .









that said, i do believe that some jump into tweaking like a mad man right off the bat. and that is fine. but i prefer using all default speeds for several days or weeks. Because testing and gathering statistics while using all stock settings give u something to compare it to when u do OC.

Have u had ur card long?

all stock settings can also be very useful in determining the quality of a new card. because if all works perfect @stock speeds and voltages, then that is like an overall barometer to go by. U can compare all experiences @stock. Like individual games or just Desktop performance and/ or stability. Whereby if u jump into OCing right away and something strange occurs u can't just go back to Stock speeds and voltages. Because the card has lost its' virginity, right?









GL


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

My best score in valley


----------



## finas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> 
> Have u had ur card long?
> 
> GL


One week. tested it at stock for one day to measure it's performance and them started to overclock it. Overclocking right away is important as there is a risk of the chip to get used to the good life of stock speed's.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> One week. tested it at stock for one day to measure it's performance and them started to overclock it. Overclocking right away is important as there is a risk of the chip to get used to the good life of stock speed's.


good one.








but idk. (for real?)

u must know more than me about OCing. and i have never understood the science (if any exists) behind wat ur claiming. and it has always interested me.

can u provide any (actual scientific) proof?

because if u can provide proof i would be amazed. i've never seen a post with proof that waiting a matter of or that time actually matters. For example time and time again i have heard of products that have been originally owned by somebody that never OCed it. Then they sell it to somebody that does. And said person DOES OC it and very successfully. But they never say anything about how they are glad they got their hands on it in time enough to not jeopardize a window of time that would result in the product getting use to the good life of stock speed's.

i am being somewat (50-50) facetious, so don't read me wrong.







(i luv learning.) wat i'd like to do if u can prove it; i bet ur right and it applies to like metal and many things; is take some of the terminology involved and add it to my technology thesaurus. And i could hopefully find some terms i never saw before and eventually actually understand and use them.









Thanks! i hope ur right, Finas.







(but if ur joking, cool.







)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding the GX760.
> 
> I bought a MSI GTX760 ( N760-2GD5/OC ), 69.2 ASIC quality, and when trying to overclock it with MSI afterburner B18 what I found out was any value above 1188MHZ at 1.200v is not stable. I'm using furmark and heaven as the software to test for stability. Increasing voltage to 1.212v in MSI afterburner didn't make any difference in stability, actually, furmark still says it's running at 1.2v.
> 
> So I decided to make a custom bios and implemented the following features:
> - Fixed 3D GPU speed of 1188MHZ with boost disabled. This means speed is always 1188MHZ with 3D content.
> - no temperature throttling ( at least below 95c ). This means GPU speed is always 1188MHZ when running 3D content
> - Overclocked the memory to 6408MHZ ( this is about the maximum I can run it without artifacts or stability problems )
> - 100% fan speed limit
> - no Power Throttling ( fine tuned, furmark tops at 99.5% without reaching 100% )
> 
> At this stage I didn't touch the voltages in bios and the card is 100% stable.
> 
> So I tried upping the speed to 2202mhz ( modding the bios ) and it "crashes" on heaven just like when overclocking to 2202mhz with afterburner. What I did next was to increase voltage to 1.212v in bios and furmark now displays the 1.212v but the card still crashes on heaven at 2202mhz
> 
> so my questions are:
> - isn't 1188mhz a low, below average overclock?
> - I find it strange that a 0.12V bump in voltage is not enough to make it stable at the next speed level ( from 1188 to 2202 ) and the only thing I can think of is that while furmark is displaying the 1.212v, the driver somehow is limiting voltage to 1.2v.
> - Is there any known hardware mod ( like resistor mod, etc ) to increase voltage to the GPU and memory )
> 
> thanks!


In Afterburner, try putting the voltage slider to +12, the power limit to 120%, then do your overclocking....On this card, a maxed out (145%) power limit doesn't equal stability....


----------



## finas

I was joking...


----------



## finas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> In Afterburner, try putting the voltage slider to +12, the power limit to 120%, then do your overclocking....On this card, a maxed out (145%) power limit doesn't equal stability....


I did this with the stock bios ( power limit only goes to 116% ) but furmark and GPU-Z read 1.2v and not 1.212V. also no diference in overclocking past 1188mhz.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> I did this with the stock bios ( power limit only goes to 116% ) but furmark and GPU-Z read 1.2v and not 1.212V. also no diference in overclocking past 1188mhz.


You could try flashing the Gaming Edition vBIOS, and see if it changes anything....Below is my stock vBIOS....

GK104.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> I was joking...


cool.









i had heard that sort of thing in the past and couldn't remember if it had any validity watsoever. "The good life of stock speed's...." is wat confused me because u left out a







.









i've been googling ur (Ncase M1) Case. How much are they? (ty)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice scores man, bench results were updated with these ones.
> Stay pufts have not filled the gtx760 form, doesnt want to participate and beat your scores as looks (or he can't do it)


If i had a 4930K i would already have all of home's scores beaten







but as it sits i cannot compete with the sheer horsepower of his 3930K. 3dmark11 will not run for me over 1400 core on my hawk. Always crashes in GT4 so i will allow him to keep his crown


----------



## finas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had heard that sort of thing in the past and couldn't remember if it had any validity watsoever. "The good life of stock speed's...." is wat confused me because u left out a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been googling ur (Ncase M1) Case. How much are they? (ty)


They are not available to purchase ( unless you can find one on ebay ). Only a 1000 units were manufactured under contract by Lian-Li.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> They are not available to purchase ( unless you can find one on ebay ). Only a 1000 units were manufactured under contract by Lian-Li.


now i want one.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That seems to be right on-par with mine, and we have similar components....Futuremark seems to be having some sort of issue on my end and won't let me see my result long enough to take a screenshot, or even get the URL for the score....Which is one of many reasons I switched to using Catzilla....


Awesome thanks. I don't know how all these people manage to break the 10k mark in point. My graphics scores have never gone past 12500.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Awesome thanks. I don't know how all these people manage to break the 10k mark in point. My graphics scores have never gone past 12500.


Well, HOMECINEMA is an overclocking madman - which makes his scores very difficult to compete with....


----------



## DarkReign32

So I've seen. It's quite impressive.

I just wish I could push my cards just a tab more. Only for the fun of it really. Otherwise the performance in game is great lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So I've seen. It's quite impressive.
> 
> I just wish I could push my cards just a tab more. Only for the fun of it really. Otherwise the performance in game is great lol.


To be honest, I only OC my cards for fun. For gaming, I put them back to stock and get good performance out of them. I haven't come across a single game that needs the extra boost from the OC....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That seems to be right on-par with mine, and we have similar components....Futuremark seems to be having some sort of issue on my end and won't let me see my result long enough to take a screenshot, or even get the URL for the score....Which is one of many reasons I switched to using Catzilla....


Catzilla is a vgood and fun benchmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding the GX760.
> 
> I bought a MSI GTX760 ( N760-2GD5/OC ), 69.2 ASIC quality, and when trying to overclock it with MSI afterburner B18 what I found out was any value above 1188MHZ at 1.200v is not stable. I'm using furmark and heaven as the software to test for stability. Increasing voltage to 1.212v in MSI afterburner didn't make any difference in stability, actually, furmark still says it's running at 1.2v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make a custom bios and implemented the following features:
> - Fixed 3D GPU speed of 1188MHZ with boost disabled. This means speed is always 1188MHZ with 3D content.
> - no temperature throttling ( at least below 95c ). This means GPU speed is always 1188MHZ when running 3D content
> - Overclocked the memory to 6408MHZ ( this is about the maximum I can run it without artifacts or stability problems )
> - 100% fan speed limit
> - no Power Throttling ( fine tuned, furmark tops at 99.5% without reaching 100% )
> 
> At this stage I didn't touch the voltages in bios and the card is 100% stable.
> 
> So I tried upping the speed to 2202mhz ( modding the bios ) and it "crashes" on heaven just like when overclocking to 2202mhz with afterburner. What I did next was to increase voltage to 1.212v in bios and furmark now displays the 1.212v but the card still crashes on heaven at 2202mhz
> 
> so my questions are:
> - isn't 1188mhz a low, below average overclock?
> - I find it strange that a 0.12V bump in voltage is not enough to make it stable at the next speed level ( from 1188 to 2202 ) and the only thing I can think of is that while furmark is displaying the 1.212v, the driver somehow is limiting voltage to 1.2v.
> - Is there any known hardware mod ( like resistor mod, etc ) to increase voltage to the GPU and memory )
> 
> thanks!


Prolly yours is volt locked at 1.2 . Most cards are like that whatever the brand .
Keep trying .,. and are you running afterburner ? You might be able to get those .012v from it by ticking the boxes on the general settings page









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> 
> 
> My best score in valley












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If i had a 4930K i would already have all of home's scores beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as it sits i cannot compete with the sheer horsepower of his 3930K. 3dmark11 will not run for me over 1400 core on my hawk. Always crashes in GT4 so i will allow him to keep his crown


Maybe but youll need to run it at 5 gigs at 2600 odd
Remember im using stock bios and 1 hawk and gigas . Havent bothered to use two hawks . Last time they would not play together at all








and you should beat em i need sumthin to do this weekend LoooL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, HOMECINEMA is an overclocking madman - which makes his scores very difficult to compete with....


Your tellin me im finding it hard to beat em as well


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Catzilla is a vgood and fun benchmark
> 
> Your tellin me im finding it hard to beat em as well


I even dropped the few $$ to upgrade to the higher packages for Catzilla, so I can test with the other resolutions.









Maybe you'll have to get the Mars Edition of the 760, and link it with the Hawk for tri-SLI and see how it goes....


----------



## DarkReign32

I tried out Catzilla before leaving for work today. It's just fun to watch. Plus the numbers I have look better on it lol. I scored 22300 or so on 720P.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I tried out Catzilla before leaving for work today. It's just fun to watch. Plus the numbers I have look better on it lol. I scored 22300 or so on 720P.


My thoughts exactly! @HOMECINEMA-PC, you could re-do your benches with this program....


----------



## DarkReign32

Another reason I like Catzilla is because it actually reads my system properly









http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=176212|*|Result%20Details


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My thoughts exactly! @HOMECINEMA-PC, you could re-do your benches with this program....


Heres a W/R page link for 760 on HWBOT . Single , SLI , TRI and Quad
All aussie flags are mine









http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_760/


----------



## sakisvga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakisvga*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2*
> 
> *Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*
> 
> GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , 94%Power , TDP77% (*PC Max Wattage consumption 260-265 Watt*)
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
> *Score 1979, Max FPS 90.8*
> 
> I have NOT set windows in Performance mode.(_Forgot it_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
> I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
> Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.
> 
> GPU-Z Sensor Log-Valley-EHD1979.txt 64k .txt file
> 
> Desktop Screen Shot.
> 
> Unigine Valley Screen Shot.
> 
> 
> This is my maximum Memory Based overclock Stable 90% running Valley.
> Unigine Valley started to pop artifacts after ~40min of run and then Crashed with black screen.
> 
> I don't know if this OC will run stable when gaming but for now i don't feel like testing
> because ambient temperature is over 32C !
> 
> I tested with and without +12mv on GPU core.
> With +12mv the total difference was not more then
> 0.7% increase in performance.
> 
> Before running Valley i played games with Different OC to warm up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan was all times at manual 100% the core temperature
> never exceed 70C(158F) considering ambient was ~32C(~90F) .


Hello.

*A week ago I Replaced my MOBO / CPU*

I replace i3 3220 with *i5 4670K*
I replace Asrock B75 Pro3 with *Gigabyte Z87X-D3H *Rev1.1*

I kept my RAM Kingstone HyperX Red Kit 1600Mhz CL9 (2X4096MB)
I have formatted and install Windows seven Pro 64bit
Nvidia Latest WHQL Drivers 332.21

*Here is the new benchmarks.*

*Overclocked (+104Mhz GPU / +820Mhz Memory / +12mv GPU core)*

GPU 1293MHz / Mem 3825MHz , Vid 1.212mv , 99%GPU load , Power TDP76% . (*PC Max Wattage consumption 285-291 Watt*)

Unigine Valley Extreme HD 1920X1080
*Score 2004, Max FPS 87.4*

Default CPU Bios Setting.(NO Overclock)
Default Memory Bios Setting.(NO Overclock)
I have set windows in Performance mode.
I disabled "Aero" Desktop.
I reset Nvidia drivers to default then manually set "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance"..
Here is latest GPU-Z log for Best Unigine Valley Run.

GPU-ZSensorLog-4670k-GTX760.txt 57k .txt file

Screenshot from actual valley run.


*This is a 3DMark Score 6267* Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2275075

*My Conclusion*

Comparing the valley scores or to placed better comparing i3 3220 and i5 4670K (Stock)
there is no real world difference in GTX760 Performance !.

Defiantly the i3 3220 can handle with easy an GTX760 VGA.
There is NO bottleneck phenomenon combining i3 3220 and GTX760.

The +25 score points difference in valley, is no reason to declare a winner.
Also In Stock GTX760 clocks the valley score difference is +30 points(1656 -1687).
Overclocking the i5 4670K is the true advantage for the new haswell processor
BUT apples to apples no real difference in VGA performance .

I also have played 2-3 latest FPS "Heavy" Games and the performance was similar.
As much i enjoyed playing with i3 3220 I haven't notice a difference playing with i5 4670K.

So for anyone wanting to build a low budget Gaming PC
*LGA1155 Intel i3 3220 + Asrock B75 Pro3 + Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X Rev2 Overclocked*
and a decent RAM Kit is
*Highly Recommended







*

_* please let me know what is your opinion._


----------



## TopicClocker

Anyone know if my Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz is bottlenecking my 760 Hawk?
A couple games, such as the recently passed SR4 free weekend brings my gpu utilization to 60-70% sometimes, other times when It's not it runs a straight 60+ fps, Witcher 2 runs over 60fps mostly with 99% whenever I look up in Afterburner.

I've had a look around and I've heard that 955s and Quad core Phenom IIs bottleneck the 760, whenever the utilization is above 95% the performance is flawless, some games bring the utilization to a noticeable 60-70%, personally I think it's the CPU, would upgrading to a 6300 alleviate most of this bottleneck?

I got the 760 knowingly It may be bottlenecked by the CPU, that I dont mind, I just want to make sure that my observations are correct and what I can do to alleviate this bottleneck so i can maximize my card's performance.


----------



## Texoru

Hey everyone, what is the recommend settings for overclocking in the KeplerBiosTweaker for the GTX 760? (I have an MSI GTX 760 TF 2GB gaming edition)

I already flashed for the voltages to be at 1212.5mV on the P00 and P01. Should I do it for the rest of them? To improve overclocking or is there other settings I need to change to improve it?

Thanks.


----------



## kangk81

Has anyone tried watercooling the non-reference versions of the GTX760 so far?

I'm thinking of using some universal GPU blocks or the NZXT G10 adapters on mine.


----------



## finas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texoru*
> 
> Hey everyone, what is the recommend settings for overclocking in the KeplerBiosTweaker for the GTX 760? (I have an MSI GTX 760 TF 2GB gaming edition)
> 
> I already flashed for the voltages to be at 1212.5mV on the P00 and P01. Should I do it for the rest of them? To improve overclocking or is there other settings I need to change to improve it?
> 
> Thanks.


modding the bios will not bring you stability or overclocking improvements:

- with Kepler bios tweaker you can, on a GTX760:
- set the fan speed limit to 100%
- disable throttling caused by power draw
- disable throttling caused by increased temps ( until 95c at least )
- set 3D speed to be the same all the time, disabling boost
- set voltages up to a limit (1.2 or 1.212 ). My card will display 1.212v on gpu-.z but there's no diference to stability or overclock potencial to 1.2v so I think it's a misleading reading. Would need to find where to connect a multimeter to read the real value.
- set whatever 2D and 3D speeds you want
- set whatever memory speed you want

I find it much more convenient to use a custom bios than to use a software utility like afterburner. Several reasons for this:
- I don't like unneded software running on my pc
- I sometimes dual boot to linux where oc utilities are not available
- I don't want to think about setting up software again if I have to reinstall the operating system
- I like the convenience of booting the OS and knowing that the card will run at it's stable max speed when I run a 3D app wihtout worring about running some software.

Others think software oc is much more convenient. Luckily both kinds of overclocking are available so I just pick what fit's me best.

At this moment I made a bios that :
- rises the fan speed limit to 100%
- disables boost so that when running 3D app's the GPU speed will always be 1188MHZ regardless of power draw and temperature
- set's 3D GPU speed to 1188mhjz ( the highest stable speed the card will run )
- set's 3D memory speed to 6408mhz ( the highest stable speed the memory will run )

I didn't change the voltage settings as I found no diference between 1.2 and 1.212v and if I don't touch the voltage settings the card will run at 1.2v on 3D stuff.

If you like the convenience of a custom bios over software oc, I would first start by trying to find the max gpu and mem speed with afterburner, and then set those values in bios and remove afterburner.


----------



## Vici0us

Hello, I'm new to Overclock forums.
Just wanted to say hello to fellow 760 members.
I've owned my EVGA 760 for 2-3 months & am very satisfied with it.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8a4w3/


----------



## kangk81

I managing 13523 on Catzilla 1080p test with everything set to max in DX mode. Guess the MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb isn't really built for OC. I can only get +100/+350 over the stock settings.


----------



## Hawxie

Core: +112mhz
Mem: +900mhz

That's about as far as I could go, didnt apply the +12mv either.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: +112mhz
> Mem: +900mhz
> 
> That's about as far as I could go, didnt apply the +12mv either.


Is there any particular reason why you didn't add the additional voltage? I have the same card as you, and that little extra does help out a bit....


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you didn't add the additional voltage? I have the same card as you, and that little extra does help out a bit....


Didn't think it would make a big enough of a difference, will try pushing it further tommorow tho.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Didn't think it would make a big enough of a difference, will try pushing it further tommorow tho.


Every little bit helps....


----------



## DF is BUSY

i decided to try out some new bios' for my 760DUALSC, what bios are you EVGA guys using?



Spoiler: work in progress



***
flashed the gtx 760 bios posted by melodystyle2003 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/4450#post_21616665)
- fan range is different
- base clock is set to 1150?
- boost clock is greyed out (i assume this means disabled?)
other than that, everything seems stock; guess i should go test this one out.

***
on load- gpu hits 1097 on the core (even though it was "set" to 1150?)
since boost should be disabled, then 1097 should be my "base clock"

gonna try overclocking next.

***
+12mV and 115% PT is still the same
- by manually adding +73 to the core, gpuz says 1223 but on load its actually 1163 so maybe skyn3t did something with the clocks to trick the gpu boost to "turn off?"
*shrugs no big deal* just gotta get used to the numbers lol

***
i went to kepler bios editor and changed the all of 1st section to [entry #0] to replicate skyn3t's bios and it seems like doing so greys out/disables(?) the boost? just a thought, didn't save it.

***
to say that "boost disable and power limit off custom bios" might help overclocking doesn't seem to be much of a stretch, by disabling boost you can physically have "higher +core/+clock numbers" on your overclocking software because the boost isnt there to put you at xxx clocks; but theoretically once you reach the same "boost area" with your overclocks, you'll still be hitting the same wall? am I right?

i.e 
boost enable = i can only add +63 to the core for stable (1072[base] + 63[oc] = 1135 + boost = 1250-1270 load clocks
boost disable = i can add +73 and more***** to the core and still be stable (1097[base] + 73[oc] = 1163 load clocks); math is wrong here but those were the numbers that I saw.

**** =* still testing

if my hunch is right, once i reach 1250-1270 load clocks [which would mean at least +150 to the core] i should still hit the same limit/wall as before; but if i am unable to reach the same 1250-1270 clock range that boost had already given me then is boost really such a bad thing?

lol sorry about the log; i like typing out my "journey"


----------



## nathanblandford

Have you guys seen the ROG gtx760 mars edition? Would love to see one of those overclocked vs a 2gb sli setup.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Have you guys seen the ROG gtx760 mars edition? Would love to see one of those overclocked vs a 2gb sli setup.


Bios cant me modified by KBT so it would be a huge waste. I saw them on Newegg and for a moment thought about it then decided against it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Bios cant me modified by KBT so it would be a huge waste. I saw them on Newegg and for a moment thought about it then decided against it


Just curious: how do you know the vBIOS can't be modified using KBT?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Have you guys seen the ROG gtx760 mars edition? Would love to see one of those overclocked vs a 2gb sli setup.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Bios cant me modified by KBT so it would be a huge waste. I saw them on Newegg and for a moment thought about it then decided against it
Click to expand...

LoooooL Mars 760 is in Oz and they want , wait for it .............. $830 AU









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26590&utm_source=PCCG+Mailing+List&utm_campaign=3760fc0727-MARS7601_23_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_18f89722bc-3760fc0727-4064013

But i rekon the mem overclock would be AWESOME








but
the
R9 290 CF kicks it hard man









This is the only mars sli i can afford










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













 Yummy


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Bios cant me modified by KBT so it would be a huge waste. I saw them on Newegg and for a moment thought about it then decided against it


Oh really? Awell it was a good thought. Can you still overclock them same through a normal overclocking program like precision or afterburner by any chance?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LoooooL Mars 760 is in Oz and they want , wait for it .............. $860 AU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26590&utm_source=PCCG+Mailing+List&utm_campaign=3760fc0727-MARS7601_23_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_18f89722bc-3760fc0727-4064013
> 
> But i rekon the mem overclock would be AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but
> the
> R9 290 CF kicks it hard man


Ahhh yep we get ridiculous prices on everything. You in aus? I cant see im on my phone atm. Ive got my sli 760's and im quite happy thankyou







.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Ahhh yep we get ridiculous prices on everything. You in aus? I cant see im on my phone atm. Ive got my sli 760's and im quite happy thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep up here in flash flood city of Brisbane
If you could use the AB soft mod on it there is some hope but its got the CHiL 8318 voltage chip so it might not









i added some more to that post of mine have a look


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep up here in flash flood city of Brisbane
> If you could use the AB soft mod on it there is some hope but its got the CHiL 8318 voltage chip so it might not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i added some more to that post of mine have a look


Hahahha brilliant!

Is bios tweaking easy/worth it for a pc gamer? Im not looking to mine or anything with my cards but i am going to watercool them and want to try and get more out of them other than just using precision x. Bit new to gfx card mods.









Im all the way down here in indecisive melbourne. 45 degrees the other day then raid today







go figure


----------



## tian105

Which version should I go with for the highest oc? Msi, windforce or evga?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> Which version should I go with for the highest oc? Msi, windforce or evga?


The MSI 760 GTX HAWK specifically. Then again it's still silicon lottery. Though you'd have better chances with the hawk as it uses the NCP4206 voltage controller you could unlock 1.4v with load line calibration if you wanted to.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Just curious: how do you know the vBIOS can't be modified using KBT?


Because i tried modding it with KBT


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Because i tried modding it with KBT


Hey man . Umm awhile back you posted a skyn3t modded hawk bios any chance you could direct me to it pretty please


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man . Umm awhile back you posted a skyn3t modded hawk bios any chance you could direct me to it pretty please












SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file


Choise bro


----------



## faction87

i get a weird sound from my evga gtx 760 sc 2gb only when playing games when i alt tab to desktop it stops..?


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks for the Hawk BIOS from me as well!

That BIOS can be used for 24/7 and with 1.30v softmod? I assume it has much higher power limits.

Reason I ask is because I just got a wicked deal on 2 secondhand Hawks for SLI.
I got very disappointed with my 780 Lightning as it has some CHiL controller as well and can't be overvolted past 1.212v via AB..

Those hawks in SLI should kick the Lightning back to where it belongs haha.

One other thing, anyone know what the Hawks consume in power at ~1.30v?
My V700 could get a bit tight on power with both cards in SLI overvolted hard...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys i'd like to update first post with the latest best scores from form listed members.
> Help me on this if you like, post your bests scores from now on, newer or older ones on single, sli, tri-sli, stock / water / extreme cooled gtx 760's


*UPDATE THESE SCORES PLEASE*

FIRESTRIKE EXTREME

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *6170*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1601516

NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Took back gold from @Stay Puft









3D MK 11 P

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *P18051*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874

NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Smashed old score by 700pts +









Now to try that skyn3t vbios or chuck in 660ti's and bench catzilla for easy Gold


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE THESE SCORES PLEASE*
> 
> FIRESTRIKE EXTREME
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *6170*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1601516
> 
> NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Took back gold from @Stay Puft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D MK 11 P
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *P18051*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874
> 
> NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Smashed old score by 700pts +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try that skyn3t vbios or chuck in 660ti's and bench catzilla for easy Gold


Very nice


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> modding the bios will not bring you stability or overclocking improvements:
> 
> - with Kepler bios tweaker you can, on a GTX760:
> - set the fan speed limit to 100%
> - disable throttling caused by power draw
> - disable throttling caused by increased temps ( until 95c at least )
> - set 3D speed to be the same all the time, disabling boost
> - set voltages up to a limit (1.2 or 1.212 ). My card will display 1.212v on gpu-.z but there's no diference to stability or overclock potencial to 1.2v so I think it's a misleading reading. Would need to find where to connect a multimeter to read the real value.
> - set whatever 2D and 3D speeds you want
> - set whatever memory speed you want
> 
> I find it much more convenient to use a custom bios than to use a software utility like afterburner. Several reasons for this:
> - I don't like unneded software running on my pc
> - I sometimes dual boot to linux where oc utilities are not available
> - I don't want to think about setting up software again if I have to reinstall the operating system
> - I like the convenience of booting the OS and knowing that the card will run at it's stable max speed when I run a 3D app wihtout worring about running some software.
> 
> Others think software oc is much more convenient. Luckily both kinds of overclocking are available so I just pick what fit's me best.
> 
> At this moment I made a bios that :
> - rises the fan speed limit to 100%
> - disables boost so that when running 3D app's the GPU speed will always be 1188MHZ regardless of power draw and temperature
> - set's 3D GPU speed to 1188mhjz ( the highest stable speed the card will run )
> - set's 3D memory speed to 6408mhz ( the highest stable speed the memory will run )
> 
> I didn't change the voltage settings as I found no diference between 1.2 and 1.212v and if I don't touch the voltage settings the card will run at 1.2v on 3D stuff.
> 
> If you like the convenience of a custom bios over software oc, I would first start by trying to find the max gpu and mem speed with afterburner, and then set those values in bios and remove afterburner.


So can i set the voltage any higher than 1.212v? And is there an advantage to disabling the boost function? Im looking to use kbt.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> So can i set the voltage any higher than 1.212v? And is there an advantage to disabling the boost function? Im looking to use kbt.


Only if you have a MSI Hawk u can go past 1.212v


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Only if you have a MSI Hawk u can go past 1.212v


Ahhh dammm


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Very nice


Thanks Maaaaaate









About to flash and give that hawk vbios a go ( single card )


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Only if you have a MSI Hawk u can go past 1.212v


lol I dont even know to get my hawk past 1.210v, msi afterburner lists it can go higher than that but when i set the value to 1.212v or higher it just goes down to 1.210v








Might be my version of afterburner


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> lol I dont even know to get my hawk past 1.210v, msi afterburner lists it can go higher than that but when i set the value to 1.212v or higher it just goes down to 1.210v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be my version of afterburner


Need the newest beta and the Zwardo tools for more voltage


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE THESE SCORES PLEASE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FIRESTRIKE EXTREME
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *6170*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1601516
> 
> NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Took back gold from @Stay Puft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D MK 11 P
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 HAWK SLI 1372/1372/[email protected] *P18051*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874
> 
> NV Driver 332.31 on RIVE . Stock vbios . Smashed old score by 700pts +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try that skyn3t vbios or chuck in 660ti's and bench catzilla for easy Gold


Done it, wonderful update mate


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Need the newest beta and the Zwardo tools for more voltage


Got the latest beta, and hmm gonna have to look into what Zwardo tools is, just testing out what my hawk is capable of so I can unlock its full power when I'm not so cpu bottlenecked.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Got the latest beta, and hmm gonna have to look into what Zwardo tools is, just testing out what my hawk is capable of so I can unlock its full power when I'm not so cpu bottlenecked.


Can you link to Zwardo tools ? I Googled it but no results other that this forum talking about them


----------



## ultraex2003

my best skor show far







!!

2X 760 gigabyte rev 2.0 sli >>>drivers 332.21

3dmark 13 normal


3dmark 13 extreme


3dmark 11


unigine valey extreme


catzilla 720p


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Got the latest beta, and hmm gonna have to look into what Zwardo tools is, just testing out what my hawk is capable of so I can unlock its full power when I'm not so cpu bottlenecked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Can you link to Zwardo tools ? I Googled it but no results other that this forum talking about them


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


Nice one thanks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Very nice


Thanks man , i hope the silicon lottery will be good to you in the near future


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Done it, wonderful update mate


Ta








Do you want more Firestrike and extreme scores as well


----------



## finas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> So can i set the voltage any higher than 1.212v? And is there an advantage to disabling the boost function? Im looking to use kbt.


In my case the maximum the bios allow is 1.212v and I suspect that it is no diferent than 1.2v. Basically, GPU-Z reads 1.212v but there is no improvement in overclocking, so I suspect that the true voltage supplied to the GPU is 1.2v.

I edited the skynet modded bios that was posted here and I saw an interesting diference regarding my own modifications. It has to do with max voltage 2. Mine is set at 1.2v and there is no way of changing it, and the modded bios has it set to 1.212v. I will try to crossflash this bios to my GTX760 and see if I see improvements regarding overclocking.

As for the boost function, the advantage is that there is no throotling so you are sure that the card will deliver the maximum performance allways. the disadvantage is power consumption, increased temperatures and faster degradation of the GPU. it's just like the power saving features of the CPU's.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finas*
> 
> In my case the maximum the bios allow is 1.212v and I suspect that it is no diferent than 1.2v. Basically, GPU-Z reads 1.212v but there is no improvement in overclocking, so I suspect that the true voltage supplied to the GPU is 1.2v.
> 
> I edited the skynet modded bios that was posted here and I saw an interesting diference regarding my own modifications. It has to do with max voltage 2. Mine is set at 1.2v and there is no way of changing it, and the modded bios has it set to 1.212v. I will try to crossflash this bios to my GTX760 and see if I see improvements regarding overclocking.
> 
> As for the boost function, the advantage is that there is no throotling so you are sure that the card will deliver the maximum performance allways. the disadvantage is power consumption, increased temperatures and faster degradation of the GPU. it's just like the power saving features of the CPU's.


Ahhh ok so was that skynet bios suitable for evga reference cards? I mean im not unhappy but once theyre under water id love to try it just for fun.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys i'd like to update first post with the latest best scores from form listed members.
> Help me on this if you like, post your bests scores from now on, newer or older ones on single, sli, tri-sli, stock / water / extreme cooled gtx 760's


*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Hawk 760 SLI 1372/[email protected] *P18051*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874

What do you think of that eh ?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Had to give 3DMark a try after a long break, this is what I got with quick testing









GPUs' Boosts 1332.6/1728 & 1293.4/1728 Asus GTX760 SLI. P13856 (Graphics 18809)



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7887863

Had some boost problems at the beginning when my older card decided to drive me crazy again with it's random boost problem (going where ever it want's and whenever it want's). Well after a quick fight I got it to stay where I wanted. Left GPU-Z is my new and better card, right one is the older.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want more Firestrike and extreme scores as well


Hello again Mad Man still playing with some clocks But not nearly as much as you
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7883660
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1618492


----------



## Thorteris

Hello everybody! I won a r9-290x and I was wondering if I should sell it and just get another gtx 760 for SLI (i was planning this before I even won it) or if I should just keep the r9-290x and swap out the cooler to a NZXT g10 and a kraken x40. Which one would be the better option? Would a OCed r9-290x be better than 2 gtx 760s?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Hello everybody! I won a r9-290x and I was wondering if I should sell it and just get another gtx 760 for SLI (i was planning this before I even won it) or if I should just keep the r9-290x and swap out the cooler to a NZXT g10 and a kraken x40. Which one would be the better option? Would a OCed r9-290x be better than 2 gtx 760s?


I would say sell the 760 and keep the 290x. Here's a review.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review,22.html

Keep in mind though, physx would be cpu limited instead of being based on the GPU with AMD cards. Performance wise, it's pretty impressive.

Edit: I forgot to mention that 760 in SLI perform similar to a GTX Titan. So you're not losing out. You could always sell both and buy a 780 Ti classy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Hello everybody! I won a r9-290x and I was wondering if I should sell it and just get another gtx 760 for SLI (i was planning this before I even won it) or if I should just keep the r9-290x and swap out the cooler to a NZXT g10 and a kraken x40. Which one would be the better option? Would a OCed r9-290x be better than 2 gtx 760s?


One largley overclocked 290 / 290x will beat overclocked sli 760 by about 1k.......

290 / 290x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420

760 Hawk SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874

If i was clocking them


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I would say sell the 760 and keep the 290x. Here's a review.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review,22.html
> 
> Keep in mind though, physx would be cpu limited instead of being based on the GPU with AMD cards. Performance wise, it's pretty impressive.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that 760 in SLI perform similar to a GTX Titan. So you're not losing out. You could always sell both and buy a 780 Ti classy


SLI 780ti's FTW!!!


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I would say sell the 760 and keep the 290x. Here's a review.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review,22.html
> 
> Keep in mind though, physx would be cpu limited instead of being based on the GPU with AMD cards. Performance wise, it's pretty impressive.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that 760 in SLI perform similar to a GTX Titan. So you're not losing out. You could always sell both and buy a 780 Ti classy


Ok thanks for the help


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> Hello everybody! I won a r9-290x and I was wondering if I should sell it and just get another gtx 760 for SLI (i was planning this before I even won it) or if I should just keep the r9-290x and swap out the cooler to a NZXT g10 and a kraken x40. Which one would be the better option? Would a OCed r9-290x be better than 2 gtx 760s?


I think that would depend on the resolution you play at. The 760 gtx SLI will lose out at higher resolutions due to the smaller bandwidth and lesser vram.

If u game at 1200p or lower, I think keep the 760s.

Take a look at this : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,14.html

Although actual performance will highly depend on the game itself and the drivers, according to those reviews the 760 sli beats the 290x in quite a few games even in 1440p.

The 760 2 way SLI actually is closer to a 780 TI than a Titan IMO.

IMHO, if you game at lower resolutions you'd be better off keeping the 760s and selling the r290x.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> One largley overclocked 290 / 290x will beat overclocked sli 760 by about 1k.......
> 
> 290 / 290x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420
> 
> 760 Hawk SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874
> 
> If i was clocking them


The r9-290x will probably greater than that for me. My gtx 760 can't even reach 1200mhz so it might hold back the other card.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I think that would depend on the resolution you play at. The 760 gtx SLI will lose out at higher resolutions due to the smaller bandwidth and lesser vram.
> 
> If u game at 1200p or lower, I think keep the 760s.
> 
> Take a look at this : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,14.html
> 
> Although actual performance will highly depend on the game itself and the drivers, according to those reviews the 760 sli beats the 290x in quite a few games even in 1440p.
> 
> The 760 2 way SLI actually is closer to a 780 TI than a Titan IMO.
> 
> IMHO, if you game at lower resolutions you'd be better off keeping the 760s and selling the r290x.


But if I go with the 760s I will be stuck once they will no longer be able to max out games while if I get the r9-290x I will be able to crossfire them ooohhh the options


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> One largley overclocked 290 / 290x will beat overclocked sli 760 by about 1k.......
> 
> 290 / 290x http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420
> 
> 760 Hawk SLI http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7875874
> 
> If i was clocking them


720p benchmarks and disabled tessellation on the 290X? Come on man









1080P the 760's will be faster and a hell of a lot cheaper. You can go TRI 760's for the price of a single 290X these days


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> But if I go with the 760s I will be stuck once they will no longer be able to max out games while if I get the r9-290x I will be able to crossfire them ooohhh the options


Agreed.

If costs aren't an issue then by all means go with the r290x and crossfire in the future for the longevity in performance.

Edit : Although I still think crossfire optimization in drivers is still quite a way from from Nvidia's SLI optimization. But don't quote me on that







.


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 720p benchmarks and disabled tessellation on the 290X? Come on man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P the 760's will be faster and a hell of a lot cheaper. You can go TRI 760's for the price of a single 290X these days


I got the r9-290x for free.


----------



## Mokona512

I have my concerns about the NZXT G10. Airflow is not enough for high TDP components, and components such as the VRM's, and some memory modules, will need some thermal mass attached to them in addition to airflow. What I am afraid of, is that while it will do a good job cooling the GPU, but components like the VRM's will run very hot (unlike with motherboards, the videocard VRM's do not have thermal protection so they will often not shut down on high temperatures. They will run until they destroy them self.

I still have found no reviews where someone actually stuck a k type thermal probe to one of the VRM's and one of the memory modules, and record the temperatures, and compare them to the data sheets. I would like to see a GPU roundup with the G10, and memory, and VRM temperatures. People with the G10, will likely push higher overclocks. The main review that I saw which looks at more than the GPU temperature, used an over engineered card.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

I really want to see it on a cards which do not have a bunch of extra power phases.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> I have my concerns about the NZXT G10. Airflow is not enough for high TDP components, and components such as the VRM's, and some memory modules, will need some thermal mass attached to them in addition to airflow. What I am afraid of, is that while it will do a good job cooling the GPU, but components like the VRM's will run very hot (unlike with motherboards, the videocard VRM's do not have thermal protection so they will often not shut down on high temperatures. They will run until they destroy them self.
> 
> I still have found no reviews where someone actually stuck a k type thermal probe to one of the VRM's and one of the memory modules, and record the temperatures, and compare them to the data sheets. I would like to see a GPU roundup with the G10, and memory, and VRM temperatures. People with the G10, will likely push higher overclocks. The main review that I saw which looks at more than the GPU temperature, used an over engineered card.


It's a bracket to mount a CLC to a video card....So, just like the couple of other brackets like this, you should probably get some VRM heatsinks....


----------



## Mokona512

Only issue is that it is rather close to the board, so you will not be able to place a good heatsink. The spacing between the fan and the PCB, is only slighter higher than the power connector for the card. That pared with the VRM's already being around 3-5mm high, there is no space for much ore than a heat spreader.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I think that would depend on the resolution you play at. The 760 gtx SLI will lose out at higher resolutions due to the smaller bandwidth and lesser vram.
> 
> If u game at 1200p or lower, I think keep the 760s.
> 
> Take a look at this : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,14.html
> 
> Although actual performance will highly depend on the game itself and the drivers, according to those reviews the 760 sli beats the 290x in quite a few games even in 1440p.
> 
> The 760 2 way SLI actually is closer to a 780 TI than a Titan IMO.
> 
> IMHO, if you game at lower resolutions you'd be better off keeping the 760s and selling the r290x.


Id keep the 290x AND go sli 760 as well ......... cause i did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> The r9-290x will probably greater than that for me. My gtx 760 can't even reach 1200mhz so it might hold back the other card.


These two cards do not pull clocks the same way but the 290 has got some grunt but the trade of is heat and the stock cooler is like vloud hairdryer LoooL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 720p benchmarks and disabled tessellation on the 290X? Come on man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P the 760's will be faster and a hell of a lot cheaper. You can go TRI 760's for the price of a single 290X these days


Silly me my SLI HAWK 760 brutally overclocked will just pull away from my w/blocked and mega clocked 290 on 3d mk 11 extreme (1080p) .

http://hwbot.org/submission/2429936_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___extreme_2x_geforce_gtx_760_6616_marks 1356mhz +

http://hwbot.org/submission/2472008_homecinema_pc_3dmark11___extreme_radeon_r9_290_6351_marks 1250mhz +

Over here its cheaper to go single 290 / 290x than sli 760 bran new









I normaly only run benchies i can submit on da 'bot and im allowed to run without tess cause i can switch it off . You cant do that in nvidia contoll panel

Im pulling titan / 780 / 290x pscores outta this one and thats what its all about when you bench for gold and points for the team . And myself too









Im a bit of hoarder . I have many , many cards









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> I have my concerns about the NZXT G10. Airflow is not enough for high TDP components, and components such as the VRM's, and some memory modules, will need some thermal mass attached to them in addition to airflow. What I am afraid of, is that while it will do a good job cooling the GPU, but components like the VRM's will run very hot (unlike with motherboards, the videocard VRM's do not have thermal protection so they will often not shut down on high temperatures. They will run until they destroy them self.
> 
> I still have found no reviews where someone actually stuck a k type thermal probe to one of the VRM's and one of the memory modules, and record the temperatures, and compare them to the data sheets. I would like to see a GPU roundup with the G10, and memory, and VRM temperatures. People with the G10, will likely push higher overclocks. The main review that I saw which looks at more than the GPU temperature, used an over engineered card.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> I really want to see it on a cards which do not have a bunch of extra power phases.


Full cover waterblock is the real way to go


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Id keep the 290x AND go sli 760 as well ......... cause i did


Different rules apply. You're in a league of your own







. You'd prolly be able to open a shop with all the stuff you have. Lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Different rules apply. You're in a league of your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You'd prolly be able to open a shop with all the stuff you have. Lol.


LoooL









VID

3 660ti's

5 760's

2 290's

1 570

4 9800gt's

2 9800gtx +

2 gtx 295's

CPU

2 3820's

2 3930k's

x6800

975 BE

i7 920

i7 930

i3 3.4Ghz

and more c2d 775 skt around here somewhere

MB

4 2011

3 775

3 1366

AM2+

AM3+

1155.............

This nuthin compared to some dudes i know...........


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID
> 
> 3 660ti's
> 
> 5 760's
> 
> 2 290's
> 
> 1 570
> 
> 4 9800gt's
> 
> 2 9800gtx +
> 
> 2 gtx 295's
> 
> CPU
> 
> 2 3820's
> 
> 2 3930k's
> 
> x6800
> 
> 975 BE
> 
> i7 920
> 
> i7 930
> 
> i3 3.4Ghz
> 
> and more c2d 775 skt around here somewhere
> 
> MB
> 
> 4 2011
> 
> 3 775
> 
> 3 1366
> 
> AM2+
> 
> AM3+
> 
> 1155.............
> 
> This nuthin compared to some dudes i know...........


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID
> 
> 3 660ti's
> 
> 5 760's
> 
> 2 290's
> 
> 1 570
> 
> 4 9800gt's
> 
> 2 9800gtx +
> 
> 2 gtx 295's
> 
> CPU
> 
> 2 3820's
> 
> 2 3930k's
> 
> x6800
> 
> 975 BE
> 
> i7 920
> 
> i7 930
> 
> i3 3.4Ghz
> 
> and more c2d 775 skt around here somewhere
> 
> MB
> 
> 4 2011
> 
> 3 775
> 
> 3 1366
> 
> AM2+
> 
> AM3+
> 
> 1155.............
> 
> This nuthin compared to some dudes i know...........


I have a spare 9800GT laying around. I'll ship it over to you to add to the collection


----------



## neo0031

Anyone with a GTX 760 here (obviously) and getting low PPD in [email protected]? I am only getting around 18K PPD average with the core 15s.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I have a spare 9800GT laying around. I'll ship it over to you to add to the collection


When you do , chuck some BC bud in there too eh ! Thanks


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> When you do , chuck some BC bud in there too eh ! Thanks


LOL well that goes without asking! It is what we're known for.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I would say sell the 760 and keep the 290x. Here's a review.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_290x_directcuii_oc_review,22.html
> 
> Keep in mind though, physx would be cpu limited instead of being based on the GPU with AMD cards. Performance wise, it's pretty impressive.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that 760 in SLI perform similar to a GTX Titan. So you're not losing out. You could always sell both and buy a 780 Ti classy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I think that would depend on the resolution you play at. The 760 gtx SLI will lose out at higher resolutions due to the smaller bandwidth and lesser vram.
> 
> If u game at 1200p or lower, I think keep the 760s.
> 
> Take a look at this : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,14.html
> 
> Although actual performance will highly depend on the game itself and the drivers, according to those reviews the 760 sli beats the 290x in quite a few games even in 1440p.
> 
> The 760 2 way SLI actually is closer to a 780 TI than a Titan IMO.
> 
> IMHO, if you game at lower resolutions you'd be better off keeping the 760s and selling the r290x.


I've been a bit worried about this lately, I've been thinking If it would of been better to save for a 290, 290x or even a 780 within the next month or two, I've calculated that buying a hawk and another 760 would be between £360-390 (including the cost of my current hawk), I can find a 290 for about £310-20, checked a couple of benches and the 760s sli'd look like they surpass them at 1920-2560x1440 and tie between a 780 and 780 TI performance wise in general, but their possible limiting factor is their ram. My hawk is sufficient but i dont know, I just want more power







was considering picking up another Hawk or a 760 down the road If I needed more power, but the 290s are greatly priced over here, AMD's done a great job at pricing.

I currently game at 1080p and dont tend to shift anytime soon, but if I was I'd go to 2560x1440 in a year or two If I felt compelled, which i dont but the headroom sounds nice.

I dont intend to SLI so soon, It may be best to upgrade my other components in my rig first but I'm not sure how great a choice SLI 760s would be over the possibility of getting a 290 or a 780.

Is SLI problematic much? It looks to me most games support it, and alot of triple AAAs these days and not many microstutter problems occur, there also seemed to be a lot of debate about having 2GB on high performing cards, this thread seems to go on about it with the 690 and somewhat concludes with 2GB being sufficient.

I run my games maxed out on my Hawk and it does it very well, but would SLI and bumping the res upto 2560x1440 be comparable to a 290s performance especially with it's 2GB ram?, I'm not into multi-monitors or really high resolutions, I'm also just considering what would be a good idea down the line.

I should really put a CPU upgrade in place before getting a second GPU, that was the plan but I'm wondering if it was a good idea If I plan to SLI with a I5 or something and leave it at that for the next couple of years.

My main worry is the ram tbh, I dont mind spending money for a second GPU that performs close to a 780 Ti for a decent bit cheaper, I dont think I'd need more performance for a good while in all honesty, but it does come close to the 290x price point.


----------



## DarkReign32

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1172

I just stumbled upon this.

I've been thinking of selling one of m 760's and buying a hawk.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've been a bit worried about this lately, I've been thinking If it would of been better to save for a 290, 290x or even a 780 within the next month or two, I've calculated that buying a hawk and another 760 would be between £360-390 (including the cost of my current hawk), I can find a 290 for about £310-20, checked a couple of benches and the 760s sli'd look like they surpass them at 1920-2560x1440 and tie between a 780 and 780 TI performance wise in general, but their possible limiting factor is their ram. My hawk is sufficient but i dont know, I just want more power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was considering picking up another Hawk or a 760 down the road If I needed more power, but the 290s are greatly priced over here, AMD's done a great job at pricing.
> 
> I currently game at 1080p and dont tend to shift anytime soon, but if I was I'd go to 2560x1440 in a year or two If I felt compelled, which i dont but the headroom sounds nice.
> 
> I dont intend to SLI so soon, It may be best to upgrade my other components in my rig first but I'm not sure how great a choice SLI 760s would be over the possibility of getting a 290 or a 780.
> 
> Is SLI problematic much? It looks to me most games support it, and alot of triple AAAs these days and not many microstutter problems occur, there also seemed to be a lot of debate about having 2GB on high performing cards, this thread seems to go on about it with the 690 and somewhat concludes with 2GB being sufficient.
> 
> I run my games maxed out on my Hawk and it does it very well, but would SLI and bumping the res upto 2560x1440 be comparable to a 290s performance especially with it's 2GB ram?, I'm not into multi-monitors or really high resolutions, I'm also just considering what would be a good idea down the line.
> 
> I should really put a CPU upgrade in place before getting a second GPU, that was the plan but I'm wondering if it was a good idea If I plan to SLI with a I5 or something and leave it at that for the next couple of years.
> 
> My main worry is the ram tbh, I dont mind spending money for a second GPU that performs close to a 780 Ti for a decent bit cheaper, I dont think I'd need more performance for a good while in all honesty, but it does come close to the 290x price point.


Im gaming at 1900 x 1200 on bf4 ultra with sli'd 760's 2Gb and i consistently get 100-120 fps. With an i5 @ 4.5Ghz and 8Gb of ram and im very happy. Theyre going underwater in the next two weeks and ill benchmark them properly once they are. Currently they are at about 1250Mhz core and 3400 memory. I was in the same boat and took the plunge as im not looking to upgrade until i can get a really nice gsync (or something similar) monitor over the next couple of years. The sli performance for me has also been amazing i havent encountered any problems and all the games i have tried have utilised it well. I wasnt fussed going for the 2Gb as i read once you try to game at 1440p or more youre better off going to a more powerful single 4Gb card and eventually sli'ing that. As the 760 cant fully utilise the 4 Gb efficiently due to its bandwidth. Hope this helps.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> LOL well that goes without asking! It is what we're known for.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Im gaming at 1900 x 1200 on bf4 ultra with sli'd 760's 2Gb and i consistently get 100-120 fps. With an i5 @ 4.5Ghz and 8Gb of ram and im very happy. Theyre going underwater in the next two weeks and ill benchmark them properly once they are. Currently they are at about 1250Mhz core and 3400 memory. I was in the same boat and took the plunge as im not looking to upgrade until i can get a really nice gsync (or something similar) monitor over the next couple of years. The sli performance for me has also been amazing i havent encountered any problems and all the games i have tried have utilised it well. I wasnt fussed going for the 2Gb as i read once you try to game at 1440p or more youre better off going to a more powerful single 4Gb card and eventually sli'ing that. As the 760 cant fully utilise the 4 Gb efficiently due to its bandwidth. Hope this helps.


Thanks yes it does, I think I'll SLI within this or next year if Maxwell or AMD's next architecture doesn't make my choice of SLI pointless (If a single GPU doesn't outperform or perform onpar with SLI 760s for the same price point or cheaper, which the 290 comes close to)

Gonna focus on other parts of my machine first and SLI later if I need to, probably gonna stick to 1080p as 2GB seems Ideal there, 1440p seems to be pushing it a bit but the benches in most games seem positive, by the time I want to go 1440p It might be a good idea to buy a new card anyway.

If the 760s go down in price in a couple months It may work out cheaper than a 290 config but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Broli

I recently acquired an EVGA 760 ACX and love it







I have some questions on how the 'power' is suppose to work.

I notice that it rarely ever reaches my 115% power target that I have. It's not a temperature thing as I've never hit the 85 percent target, let alone 80 as it usually hits around 75 max temp. When running Heaven Benchmark it usually hits around 99 percent GPU usage but only ~90% Power. Is this normal? Specs below, thanks!


Spoiler: Specs



i7 920 @ 4.0
760 @ 115% Power (no other OC yet)
8 gigs ram
Antec EarthWatts EA-650 PSU


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broli*
> 
> I recently acquired an EVGA 760 ACX and love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions on how the 'power' is suppose to work.
> 
> I notice that it rarely ever reaches my 115% power target that I have. It's not a temperature thing as I've never hit the 85 percent target, let alone 80 as it usually hits around 75 max temp. When running Heaven Benchmark it usually hits around 99 percent GPU usage but only ~90% Power. Is this normal? Specs below, thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Specs
> 
> 
> 
> i7 920 @ 4.0
> 760 @ 115% Power (no other OC yet)
> 8 gigs ram
> Antec EarthWatts EA-650 PSU


Completely normal.

In fact you don't even have to increase your power limit if it isn't hitting the stock max (100%). But if you realize you hit over 100% after ocing thats where it'd be useful to raise the power limit.

Some cards don't need as much power as others to hit the same clocks. The power target is meant for cards that eat more power at similar or higher clocks.

That being said my hawk doesn't go over 75% oced to 1332mhz core and 7.2 ghz mem.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thanks yes it does, I think I'll SLI within this or next year if Maxwell or AMD's next architecture doesn't make my choice of SLI pointless (If a single GPU doesn't outperform or perform onpar with SLI 760s for the same price point or cheaper, which the 290 comes close to)
> 
> Gonna focus on other parts of my machine first and SLI later if I need to, probably gonna stick to 1080p as 2GB seems Ideal there, 1440p seems to be pushing it a bit but the benches in most games seem positive, by the time I want to go 1440p It might be a good idea to buy a new card anyway.
> 
> If the 760s go down in price in a couple months It may work out cheaper than a 290 config but I guess time will tell.


From what i've been seeing, the 290 and the 290x perform quite differently. The 760 SLI seems to easily outperform the 290 in almost all games up to 1440p.

The 290x, well that's a different story.


----------



## rx1

Hey guys, i got a couple of MSI GTX 760 TF OC in SLI and been looking to overclock them but hit quite a wall since they're locked at 1.2v.

I've been looking to modify the original bios with Kepler Bios Tweaker, but it dosn't seem to work right some of the option are disabled.
Here's a few pics


http://imgur.com/2zqYU

 same thing in KBT 1.26.

Anyone know how to fix it? or is it just normal?
Are there other options?

I'll add the stock bios to attachments if someone would like to help out with unlocking the voltage to 1.212.

Thanks for any help.
-- RX1

MSIGTX760TFOC.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t


----------



## tedddy9

Hey guys I'm new to the site and I thought this club could help me out. I currently own a Gigabyte GTX 760 GV-N760OC-2GD REV2.0 and I was wondering if you guys have any knowledge concerning the fans on the card and whether or not they are removable. I would like to perform my own modification to the card and any help would be greatly appreciated.
P.S. My best to Zawarudo and his family.


----------



## 271973

My best to Kevan and his family. I'm not terribly familiar with his work, but he appears to have had a positive impact on the community. Thank you.

--

I ditched my 780 Ti for a 760 for the time being, and I've picked up the GV-N760OC-2GD model (Gigabyte OC rev2). I seem to get a pretty crazy OC on it already, but I'd be interested in pushing it even further. Is there custom BIOS for the 760? I've had a look around and I see there is a 'generic' skyn3t mod tool, but I don't know if my card is compatible? I ran the AB softmod (enabled it in settings?) and I get 'invalid' instead of '10' for red and blue...

I think on the 780 Ti thread there was a BIOS for each model in the OP but I don't see that here.

Apologies for my ignorance, I have trawled through the thread but can't quite figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## seanp177




----------



## DarkReign32

Just wondering how many people have experience with using a Hawk and another brand of 760 in SLI? I was thinking of picking up a Hawk and ditching the "slower" 760 SC I have.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.
> 
> get a piece of paper write
> *
> *
> 
> [UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool
> 
> Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
> wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> best skyn3t


----------



## chriskir

My second GTX 760 shows up tomorrow and I'll be entering the world of SLI.

What should I expect in terms of performance gain/increase? Awesomeness?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskir*
> 
> My second GTX 760 shows up tomorrow and I'll be entering the world of SLI.
> 
> What should I expect in terms of performance gain/increase? Awesomeness?


better than a 780ti







what res do you play at?


----------



## chriskir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> better than a 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what res do you play at?


Nice!

I'm on an older Samsung 60hz 2048x1152 panel. I'm being prodded to get a pair of matching something else. (maybe an Asus).

I'm prefer awesome FPS over resolution, but I'm guessing once I SLI, I'll be able to max just about anything without sacrifice on a single monitor, and probably two monitors?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.
> 
> get a piece of paper write
> *
> *
> 
> [UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool
> 
> Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
> wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> best skyn3t


I had to check his thread out and read back a couple pages, really sad to hear had to voice my piece and wish him all the luck in the world








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> better than a 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what res do you play at?


There's alot of people that bash SLI setups, claming they're not as smooth as a single GPU, from most benches after studying the frametimes it looks alot smoother than a single 780 TI to me!

Anyone have their thoughts on this?

I've also been looking around on CPU scaling with a 760 SLI setup or 670 SLI, how does SLI affect CPU performance vs a single GPU, it sounds to me you need a CPU which is capable of feeding multiple GPUs, I'm looking at getting an I5 4670K, how well would this be able to feed them and do more threads help?

Does each GPU have to be running at the same clock speed? I would automatically think so but I think I heard differently one time so I'm unsure, can anybody clarify this for me?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Just wondering how many people have experience with using a Hawk and another brand of 760 in SLI? I was thinking of picking up a Hawk and ditching the "slower" 760 SC I have.


It just has an higher ceiling. I've had an Evga SC ACX 760 as well as 3 different hawks.

The evga (asic 65.5%) boosted to 1175mhz max at stock and didn't wanna go over 1215mhz no matter what I did.

The first two hawks (74% and 72% asic) boosted to 1240 out of the box. Unfortunately for some reason (I suspect the LLC mod) both died before I could establish a successful OC. But they were stable at around 1320mhz at least in valley and heaven.

Third hawk that i got after rma-ing the second one boosted to 1280mhz at stock (asic 82.6%). Stable at 1330mhz core and about 7.2ghz mem in valley. This time I did not do any LLC mods or over voltage (>1.121mv), as I didn't wanna brick the card a third time.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriskir*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm on an older Samsung 60hz 2048x1152 panel. I'm being prodded to get a pair of matching something else. (maybe an Asus).
> 
> I'm prefer awesome FPS over resolution, but I'm guessing once I SLI, I'll be able to max just about anything without sacrifice on a single monitor, and probably two monitors?


With a multi monitor setup you may lose quite a bit of the fps since the 760 has a smaller memory bandwidth and vram. And SLI doesn't combine the width and vram of the two cards. They are just mirrored.

Safe bet is up to 1440p (though I'd recommend 1200p max) on a 760 SLI with a single monitor.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> It just has an higher ceiling. I've had an Evga SC ACX 760 as well as 3 different hawks.
> 
> The evga (asic 65.5%) boosted to 1175mhz max at stock and didn't wanna go over 1215mhz no matter what I did.
> 
> The first two hawks (74% and 72% asic) boosted to 1240 out of the box. Unfortunately for some reason (I suspect the LLC mod) both died before I could establish a successful OC. But they were stable at around 1320mhz at least in valley and heaven.
> 
> Third hawk that i got after rma-ing the second one boosted to 1280mhz at stock (asic 82.6%). Stable at 1330mhz core and about 7.2ghz mem in valley. This time I did not do any LLC mods or over voltage (>1.121mv), as I didn't wanna brick the card a third time.


So in reality I'm better off staying with with my current setup. One 760 is boosting 1293 and the other to 1263. Just can't get past 150 on the ram. oh well.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So in reality I'm better off staying with with my current setup. One 760 is boosting 1293 and the other to 1263. Just can't get past 150 on the ram. oh well.


Yeah if u can get to 1293 on stock thats pretty good enough. Doesn't warrant for a change. Only reason i changed was cause my evga was so poor.

The memory seems to be a hit and miss. My evga 760 didn't wanna go over +300 while the first and 2nd hawk were good at around +600-700 (with voltage softmod).

The third seems stable at +500 stock max voltage.

The only real advantage the Hawk offers is the ability to softmod (thanks to the NCP4206 voltage controller) and use the LLC mod (over 1.3v and even up to 1.4v with no vdroop).

It'll be useful if you can keep your card at low temperatures even at high voltages. I'm guessing mine might do 1400 core and at least 7.6ghz mem at 1.3v if only they made full blocks for the hawks.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I had to check his thread out and read back a couple pages, really sad to hear had to voice my piece and wish him all the luck in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's alot of people that bash SLI setups, claming they're not as smooth as a single GPU, from most benches after studying the frametimes it looks alot smoother than a single 780 TI to me!
> 
> Anyone have their thoughts on this?
> 
> I've also been looking around on CPU scaling with a 760 SLI setup or 670 SLI, how does SLI affect CPU performance vs a single GPU, it sounds to me you need a CPU which is capable of feeding multiple GPUs, I'm looking at getting an I5 4670K, how well would this be able to feed them and do more threads help?
> 
> Does each GPU have to be running at the same clock speed? I would automatically think so but I think I heard differently one time so I'm unsure, can anybody clarify this for me?


Ive got my two evga SC cards running slightly different clocks they just boosted differently stock and i linked the settings so i have them boosting higher by the same amount but i think one is running about 1293 and the other is about 1280 or so. Theyre going to be watercooled soon so ill see if i can push them a bit harder as they were semi stable higher but after random amounts of time both long and short they would crash but they are both reference cooler and would hit 70 plus.
Well ive got my 4670k @ 4.5Ghz and it seems to do a really good job i havent ran into any issues because of sli or read about any thats part of the reason i went 2 x 760's and not one 780 i only game at 1920 x 1200 and the only game that stresses my setup is metro but even thag i can max out and i still get very good fps just not always smooth like glass.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Ive got my two evga SC cards running slightly different clocks they just boosted differently stock and i linked the settings so i have them boosting higher by the same amount but i think one is running about 1293 and the other is about 1280 or so. Theyre going to be watercooled soon so ill see if i can push them a bit harder as they were semi stable higher but after random amounts of time both long and short they would crash but they are both reference cooler and would hit 70 plus.
> Well ive got my 4670k @ 4.5Ghz and it seems to do a really good job i havent ran into any issues because of sli or read about any thats part of the reason i went 2 x 760's and not one 780 i only game at 1920 x 1200 and the only game that stresses my setup is metro but even thag i can max out and i still get very good fps just not always smooth like glass.


Cool thanks, I'll look into it. How comes you say its not always smooth like glass, minimum frame rates? or something else?


----------



## DeusAquila

Hello, I have been around for some time now but I have just been reading what you guys post so this is my first post, I wanted to share with you my results, I have an MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC, ASIC 66.5% (this is bad right?). I have been trying to OC it just to see how far it can get, Im currently playing at 720p so I run all games easly, we'll see when my 1080p monitor arrives. Anyway the max OC I can get on this card is +100 mhz on core clock, and +400 mhz on memory (This is the max I have tried on memory, I suspect it can still go a bit higher maybe), I tested running 2 cycles of unigine heaven benchmark, but about the core clock, is +100 mhz a normal OC? It seems a bit low to me, the max I get with that on GPUZ readings is 1215 mhz on boost, around that. No matter what I do it cant go higher than that. I tried setting the core voltage to +12mv on evga precision x, but GPUZ is still reporting 1.2V as max voltage. Is my card voltage locked or something or I just got unlucky with my card?

when running 2 cycles of unigine heaven benchmark I also get:
Vrel and Vop as perf cap reason, 71.6% max TDP, GPU load 99%, 852 mb memory used, 53 C max temperature.

http://i.imgur.com/aF5d8rI.jpg


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Cool thanks, I'll look into it. How comes you say its not always smooth like glass, minimum frame rates? or something else?


Most common problem with SLI is micro-stuttering. But Nvidia usually fixes that within a few updates depending on the specific game (updated SLI profiles).

CPU wise think even a i5 2500k at 3.5ghz or higher wouldn't bottleneck you.

Issues with SLI are a thing of the past IMO. I used to have a 8800 512 gts sli setup and I would get 150% performance scaling if I was lucky. The newer drivers can optimize a 2-way SLI setup to give close to 200% performance in most games with little problems.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusAquila*
> 
> Hello, I have been around for some time now but I have just been reading what you guys post so this is my first post, I wanted to share with you my results, I have an MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC, ASIC 66.5% (this is bad right?). I have been trying to OC it just to see how far it can get, Im currently playing at 720p so I run all games easly, we'll see when my 1080p monitor arrives. Anyway the max OC I can get on this card is +100 mhz on core clock, and +400 mhz on memory (This is the max I have tried on memory, I suspect it can still go a bit higher maybe), I tested running 2 cycles of unigine heaven benchmark, but about the core clock, is +100 mhz a normal OC? It seems a bit low to me, the max I get with that on GPUZ readings is 1215 mhz on boost, around that. No matter what I do it cant go higher than that. I tried setting the core voltage to +12mv on evga precision x, but GPUZ is still reporting 1.2V as max voltage. Is my card voltage locked or something or I just got unlucky with my card?
> 
> when running 2 cycles of unigine heaven benchmark I also get:
> Vrel and Vop as perf cap reason, 71.6% max TDP, GPU load 99%, 852 mb memory used, 53 C max temperature.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aF5d8rI.jpg


The ASIC quality is usually known to be inaccurate. But somehow its kinda accurate with the 760s i've owned. I had a EVGA SC ACX (ASIC 65.6%) that wouldn't go over 1215mhz no matter what I did.

I've noticed that the precision x doesn't apply the settings properly at times, you could try restarting it and reapplying the settings every time you crash. Or you could try MSI Afterburner.

That being said, I guess you didn't get very lucky with silicon lottery this time.

You could try a custom bios to see if the voltage can be applied to 1.212 v properly but it may or may not work.


----------



## DeusAquila

When I was using MSI afterburner it wouldnt let me OC the memory without crashing, not even 50mhz on the memory, thats why I started using EVGA precision X, not sure why it wouldnt work with AB, I guess I will try again later. But yeah I guess the card is voltage locked or GPUZ cant read the real votage my card is getting.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Cool thanks, I'll look into it. How comes you say its not always smooth like glass, minimum frame rates? or something else?


yeah the minimum fps would be about 40-50 and would hit that every now and again but it was consistently above 70-80 most of the time but i wanted to play it at 90ish fps so i turned a couple of the filters down and voila







. Everything else ive thrown at it runs like a dream


----------



## rx1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So in reality I'm better off staying with with my current setup. One 760 is boosting 1293 and the other to 1263. Just can't get past 150 on the ram. oh well.


I can't even go past 75 on the memory and the core on my MSI 760 TF OC in SLI, i sure lost the silicone lottery this time









First overclocked core untill i hit the stability wall (in unigine heaven) at +75 then the memory untill i hit stability problems in unigine valley.

Can go higher on both core and memory and stay stable in games but not benchmarks.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusAquila*
> 
> When I was using MSI afterburner it wouldnt let me OC the memory without crashing, not even 50mhz on the memory, thats why I started using EVGA precision X, not sure why it wouldnt work with AB, I guess I will try again later. But yeah I guess the card is voltage locked or GPUZ cant read the real votage my card is getting.


Yeah GPU-Z doesn't read the voltage accurately. Use the precision x's monitoring utility to get the right readings.

Usually the voltage will start to hit the max (1.212v in your case) before the OC gets unstable. If it still doesn't do that according to msi or precision x monitoring then I guess it might be a really bad card.

Edit : You did select "Force Constant Voltage" in the settings didn't you?


----------



## rx1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah GPU-Z doesn't read the voltage accurately. Use the precision x's monitoring utility to get the right readings.
> 
> Usually the voltage will start to hit the max (1.212v in your case) before the OC gets unstable. If it still doesn't do that according to msi or precision x monitoring then I guess it might be a really bad card.
> 
> Edit : You did select "Force Constant Voltage" in the settings didn't you?


Hmm, i didn't know GPU-Z was inaccurate (learn new things all the time)

Used EVGA's Voltage Tuner and set +12mV on both my cards by selecting them manually in Select GPU menu.
Yet, only one of the cards starts running at the voltage during load :/

Top card boosts to 1215 @ 1.212v
Second to 1228 @ 1.2v

Second card wont run at 1.212v during 100% gpu usage.

Both are using same bios, and is the same model.

Any idea's?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> yeah the minimum fps would be about 40-50 and would hit that every now and again but it was consistently above 70-80 most of the time but i wanted to play it at 90ish fps so i turned a couple of the filters down and voila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everything else ive thrown at it runs like a dream


That sounds great, did the fps drop down to that due to GPU intensive parts in the game? 70-80 sounds brilliant for average fps.
And do you play with SSAA? I heard that's really demanding to apply, what does it exactly do?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That sounds great, did the fps drop down to that due to GPU intensive parts in the game? 70-80 sounds brilliant for average fps.
> And do you play with SSAA? I heard that's really demanding to apply, what does it exactly do?


Yeah it did. Right when it was at its most demanding. I cant remember ill have to check what my settings were. To be honest im not 100% sure maybe one of the other guys here may know all i know is that it still looks really good but i dont get anymore drop in framerate.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Yeah it did. Right when it was at its most demanding. I cant remember ill have to check what my settings were. To be honest im not 100% sure maybe one of the other guys here may know all i know is that it still looks really good but i dont get anymore drop in framerate.


Ah nice


----------



## Vici0us

Hey guys, could someone please explain this problem to me... I just added another EVGA GTX 760 (yesterday, new to SLI). Earlier today I ran 3Dmark11 and my memory bus clock was proper at 3004mhz. After an hour or two I ran another test and my memory bus clock changed to 1502mhz. Why would this randomly happen? How can I fix this? Running 2 cards should be giving me 12016mhz not 6008mhz. This is really frustrating...
*3004 - 12016mhz*

*1502 - 6008mhz*


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Hey guys, could someone please explain this problem to me... I just added another EVGA GTX 760 (yesterday, new to SLI). Earlier today I ran 3Dmark11 and my memory bus clock was proper at 3004mhz. After an hour or two I ran another test and my memory bus clock changed to 1502mhz. Why would this randomly happen? How can I fix this? Running 2 cards should be giving me 12016mhz not 6008mhz. This is really frustrating...
> *3004 - 12016mhz*
> 
> *1502 - 6008mhz*


It looks like you just updated 3dmark. I can see that the systeminfo versions are different in the screenshots. I believe my 3dmark scores show memory frequencies in the same manner.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613466

Also with an SLI setup your speeds aren't "doubled" So you're not going from 6004 Mhz to 12000 MHz. It's still rated at the same speed, but the amount of memory and speed is mirrored. I believe that's how it works in any case.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Last time OC'ing with this setup, I sold my older card, so it's going to be a month or two with only one card (it may even be a nice change to play Battlefield without that SLI shuttering







). I was very happy with the scores today, I even beat up my partners 670SLI, but a slight bit after I got these scores he had a good luck with Valley and he scored 1654...

I hate the way Valley is lagging at my computer, so today I reinstalled it again (must be like the 7th time) , but it's still not changing anything... Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what is wrong? It's not crashing, but the screen is literally freezing a bit dropping my min FPS to 30 and then the test just goes on. It also does this while at stock clocks.

Next plan is to wait couple of months without SLI and gather some money, and then it'll be time to buy my first Hawk and hope it'll be a good one


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> 
> 
> Last time OC'ing with this setup, I sold my older card, so it's going to be a month or two with only one card (it may even be a nice change to play Battlefield without that SLI shuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I was very happy with the scores today, I even beat up my partners 670SLI, but a slight bit after I got these scores he had a good luck with Valley and he scored 1654...
> 
> I hate the way Valley is lagging at my computer, so today I reinstalled it again (must be like the 7th time) , but it's still not changing anything... Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what is wrong? It's not crashing, but the screen is literally freezing a bit dropping my min FPS to 30 and then the test just goes on. It also does this while at stock clocks.
> 
> Next plan is to wait couple of months without SLI and gather some money, and then it'll be time to buy my first Hawk and hope it'll be a good one


Have you changed any of the settings in the Nvidia Control panel? Adjusting the Power Management, and a couple other settings should help improve your scores....Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so I'm unable to actually look to see what the others are....@HOMECINEMA-PC should be able to help out with what else should be changed....


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you changed any of the settings in the Nvidia Control panel? Adjusting the Power Management, and a couple other settings should help improve your scores....Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so I'm unable to actually look to see what the others are....@HOMECINEMA-PC should be able to help out with what else should be changed....


I made the performance tweak as presented in *here*. But this was the absolute max I could get. I think big part of my scores is taken away because of the Valley lags :/ I remember someone else having this same problem, and it's very annoying.. But if you have some good tips to raise my scores, it would make my day!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I made the performance tweak as presented in *here*. But this was the absolute max I could get. I think big part of my scores is taken away because of the Valley lags :/ I remember someone else having this same problem, and it's very annoying.. But if you have some good tips to raise my scores, it would make my day!


Unfortunately, I don't have any good tips for Valley, I can only run it once or twice before it refuses to ever run again....Which is yet another reason why I went over to using Catzilla - aside from the fact that it's more entertaining to watch....


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> 
> 
> Last time OC'ing with this setup, I sold my older card, so it's going to be a month or two with only one card (it may even be a nice change to play Battlefield without that SLI shuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I was very happy with the scores today, I even beat up my partners 670SLI, but a slight bit after I got these scores he had a good luck with Valley and he scored 1654...
> 
> I hate the way Valley is lagging at my computer, so today I reinstalled it again (must be like the 7th time) , but it's still not changing anything... Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what is wrong? It's not crashing, but the screen is literally freezing a bit dropping my min FPS to 30 and then the test just goes on. It also does this while at stock clocks.
> 
> Next plan is to wait couple of months without SLI and gather some money, and then it'll be time to buy my first Hawk and hope it'll be a good one


Thats interesting, how comes you had stuttering with SLI?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> aside from the fact that it's more entertaining to watch....


You're totally correct with that







The evil cat looks just like my little cat when he's stealing ham, even though my cat has no fur








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thats interesting, how comes you had stuttering with SLI?


I don't know, and even EA team couldn't tell me what was the problem. Every time I turn around in the game, I get a long stuttering line in the middle of the screen, and haven't even counted how many deaths because of that damn "SLI-line" as I like to call it. It does not appear if I disable SLI and it's not because of graphics cracking, 'cause it's there even if I limit my fps to 60.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> You're totally correct with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil cat looks just like my little cat when he's stealing ham, even though my cat has no fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, and even EA team couldn't tell me what was the problem. Every time I turn around in the game, I get a long stuttering line in the middle of the screen, and haven't even counted how many deaths because of that damn "SLI-line" as I like to call it. It does not appear if I disable SLI and it's not because of graphics cracking, 'cause it's there even if I limit my fps to 60.


Oh thats a shame








Did you have any other problems with stuttering in other games or with SLI in general?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx1*
> 
> Hmm, i didn't know GPU-Z was inaccurate (learn new things all the time)
> 
> Used EVGA's Voltage Tuner and set +12mV on both my cards by selecting them manually in Select GPU menu.
> Yet, only one of the cards starts running at the voltage during load :/
> 
> Top card boosts to 1215 @ 1.212v
> Second to 1228 @ 1.2v
> 
> Second card wont run at 1.212v during 100% gpu usage.
> 
> Both are using same bios, and is the same model.
> 
> Any idea's?


I guess you are using sync settings for similar GPUs?

Try oc-ing them manually.

Oh and it's worth a shot to change your gpu settings in Nvidia Control Panel to use maximum performance under power management.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> It looks like you just updated 3dmark. I can see that the systeminfo versions are different in the screenshots. I believe my 3dmark scores show memory frequencies in the same manner.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613466
> 
> Also with an SLI setup your speeds aren't "doubled" So you're not going from 6004 Mhz to 12000 MHz. It's still rated at the same speed, but the amount of memory and speed is mirrored. I believe that's how it works in any case.


+1


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I made the performance tweak as presented in *here*. But this was the absolute max I could get. I think big part of my scores is taken away because of the Valley lags :/ I remember someone else having this same problem, and it's very annoying.. But if you have some good tips to raise my scores, it would make my day!


That was me. But I figured mine was due to the fact that my memory was actually dying. The card just went poof a while later.

But I also noticed that with my new card, im getting the same scores as you. Compared to 1900+ with my previous card at the same clocks. Can't figure out why but suspect it may be the drivers.

I'm not complaining though, since the drivers seem to be bring better performance in games. I do get very occasional micro stutter (single card) in bf4 and bioshock infinite, not sure if its something else that's causing it.


----------



## DeusAquila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah GPU-Z doesn't read the voltage accurately. Use the precision x's monitoring utility to get the right readings.
> 
> Usually the voltage will start to hit the max (1.212v in your case) before the OC gets unstable. If it still doesn't do that according to msi or precision x monitoring then I guess it might be a really bad card.
> 
> Edit : You did select "Force Constant Voltage" in the settings didn't you?


I believe force constant voltage its only an option in MSI AB, I havent tried with them again, but I did check my voltage with the EVGA precision X and it stills says max voltage is 1.2v only, never hits the 1.212v mark. If my card indeed its never overvoltaging, then I gues my OC isnt that bad, with more voltage Im sure it would hit better OCs, oh well, it still powerful enough for my needs even at stock.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh thats a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any other problems with stuttering in other games or with SLI in general?


There is no problems with other games, but I bet it's because of the fact that I like to play Dota, AoE, Trials, Skyrim.. etc. They are so far away from Battlefields load, that they aren't reliable for comparison in any ways. Maybe I need to test it with Assassin's Creed IV or something like that to figure out if it's appearing in other new games, or is it just a problem with EA (which wouldn't surprise me after I lost sounds when the newest update came...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That was me. But I figured mine was due to the fact that my memory was actually dying. The card just went poof a while later.


I hope that's not the reason for my Valley lags... Would be a great shame if I'd lost my new card after it's does so well in OC'ing..


----------



## blaze2210

Got bored and decided to do some benching







....1st run(576p):



2nd run (720p, same settings):


----------



## DarkReign32

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185308|*|Result%20Details

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185305|*|Result%20Details

Does anyone know if I can overclock each card individually in AB?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185308|*|Result%20Details
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185305|*|Result%20Details
> 
> Does anyone know if I can overclock each card individually in AB?


Yep, you can....Go into the settings and on the "General" tab, make sure that the "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" box is unchecked, and select the card that you're going to OC from the dropdown menu....









A different view: http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185301|*|Result%20Details


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, you can....Go into the settings and on the "General" tab, make sure that the "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" box is unchecked, and select the card that you're going to OC from the dropdown menu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different view: http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=185301|*|Result%20Details


Awesome thanks. I'm gonna go back to Afterbuner. Something about Precision-X just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> 
> 
> Last time OC'ing with this setup, I sold my older card, so it's going to be a month or two with only one card (it may even be a nice change to play Battlefield without that SLI shuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I was very happy with the scores today, I even beat up my partners 670SLI, but a slight bit after I got these scores he had a good luck with Valley and he scored 1654...
> 
> I hate the way Valley is lagging at my computer, so today I reinstalled it again (must be like the 7th time) , but it's still not changing anything... Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what is wrong? It's not crashing, but the screen is literally freezing a bit dropping my min FPS to 30 and then the test just goes on. It also does this while at stock clocks.
> 
> Next plan is to wait couple of months without SLI and gather some money, and then it'll be time to buy my first Hawk and hope it'll be a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you changed any of the settings in the Nvidia Control panel? Adjusting the Power Management, and a couple other settings should help improve your scores....Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so I'm unable to actually look to see what the others are....@HOMECINEMA-PC should be able to help out with what else should be changed....
Click to expand...

Overclock your cpu .........

and does yours look like this ?..........



So you have a naked rat/cat ????


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Overclock your cpu .........
> 
> and does yours look like this ?..........
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a naked rat/cat ????


I need to check it when I get home. My CPU is very crappy to OC, and it needs 1.34V to reach 4.5 GHz...
And yes, I have a little peterbald, I'll post a pic for you guys after I get home ;D


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I need to check it when I get home. My CPU is very crappy to OC, and it needs 1.34V to reach 4.5 GHz...
> And yes, I have a little peterbald, I'll post a pic for you guys after I get home ;D


Um, mine needs 1.314+ to stay at stock stable, but not 10 hours Prime stable. Mine needs 1.4v + to be 4.0GHz Stable, and close to 1.5v for that 4.2 Stable... Or at least so I thought until my recent reinstall and same voltages gave me BSOD on boot...









Edit: correction, 1.36 + v for stock.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Overclock your cpu .........
> 
> and does yours look like this ?..........
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a naked rat/cat ????


Now my nVidia control panel looks exactly like that, I'll try benching when I have some spare time. I guess I just need to wait for the Hawk to get some extra awesome scores and to be able to compete with that 670SLI. It's good that we still have lots of cold winter left in here









Here you can see my little naked cat









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cutest thing ever!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Um, mine needs 1.314+ to stay at stock stable, but not 10 hours Prime stable. Mine needs 1.4v + to be 4.0GHz Stable, and close to 1.5v for that 4.2 Stable... Or at least so I thought until my recent reinstall and same voltages gave me BSOD on boot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: correction, 1.36 + v for stock.


It says in your rig that you have AMD processor, and as far as I'm aware they use more voltages than Intel processors anyway (correct me if I'm wrong). But that's still pretty much, at least in my opinion. Maybe it's because of my overprotective attitude over every single part of my computer







I haven't ever even tried more than 1.35V to my 3570K, 'cause I really can't afford a new CPU if I burn this one down...


----------



## TopicClocker

Cool cat I think that's the first I've seen like that :O


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> It says in your rig that you have AMD processor, and as far as I'm aware they use more voltages than Intel processors anyway (correct me if I'm wrong). But that's still pretty much, at least in my opinion. Maybe it's because of my overprotective attitude over every single part of my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ever even tried more than 1.35V to my 3570K, 'cause I really can't afford a new CPU if I burn this one down...


You are correct. My FX-8320 took 1.52V @ 4.8 GHz. They're good up to 1.55V, depending on cooling of course.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> It says in your rig that you have AMD processor, and as far as I'm aware they use more voltages than Intel processors anyway (correct me if I'm wrong). But that's still pretty much, at least in my opinion. Maybe it's because of my overprotective attitude over every single part of my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ever even tried more than 1.35V to my 3570K, 'cause I really can't afford a new CPU if I burn this one down...


Yes it is AMD, and yes they do tend to take more voltage. But also true is that my silicone is a power hungry one, as well as the MB is not a strong one. So yeah... It droops under load to a more "normal" looking voltage, but not impressive in any sense as it is still touching 1.4v.

I don't want to burn mine either as I am very poor... So... :/


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Yes it is AMD, and yes they do tend to take more voltage. But also true is that my silicone is a power hungry one, as well as the MB is not a strong one. So yeah... It droops under load to a more "normal" looking voltage, but not impressive in any sense as it is still touching 1.4v.
> 
> I don't want to burn mine either as I am very poor... So... :/


You could always try the UD3H or the Sabertooth if you were to come across some cash. But then again as long as it does what you want it to do then who the heck cares?!


----------



## Battou62

Joining the club. This will be my first Nvidia card.,so you guys better not disappoint me







The UPS man should be delivering one of these today:

EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Dual Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Joining the club. This will be my first Nvidia card.,so you guys better not disappoint me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UPS man should be delivering one of these today:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Dual Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX


Are you coming from that HIS 6850? I have the same card. it's great.







Especially in SLI.


----------



## DarkReign32

So I switched from PrecisionX to AB. I don't know if this is because I did a fresh install on drivers and the program but I've noticed a better overclock with AB.

My best valley run thus far.











In comparison to:


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Hey guys, could someone please explain this problem to me... I just added another EVGA GTX 760 (yesterday, new to SLI). Earlier today I ran 3Dmark11 and my memory bus clock was proper at 3004mhz. After an hour or two I ran another test and my memory bus clock changed to 1502mhz. Why would this randomly happen? How can I fix this? Running 2 cards should be giving me 12016mhz not 6008mhz. This is really frustrating...
> *3004 - 12016mhz*
> 
> *1502 - 6008mhz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you just updated 3dmark. I can see that the systeminfo versions are different in the screenshots. I believe my 3dmark scores show memory frequencies in the same manner.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613466
> 
> Also with an SLI setup your speeds aren't "doubled" So you're not going from 6004 Mhz to 12000 MHz. It's still rated at the same speed, but the amount of memory and speed is mirrored. I believe that's how it works in any case.
Click to expand...

Thanks mang! I guess, I'll need to OC my cards a bit then. What's your voltage on your 4670K @ 4.9GHz ( just curious).


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Thanks mang! I guess, I'll need to OC my cards a bit then. What's your voltage on your 4670K @ 4.9GHz ( just curious).


I'm pushing 1.41v roughly. with LLC set to 100% (ultra high) I top 1.428v or so. I'm still waiting on the CLU to come in so I can try and hit 5.0 GHz. I run 4.6GHz daily, or 4.8 GHz. I only up it when I'm benchmarking or just messing around.







Btw, I delidded the 4670k. Big difference in temps even with using NT-H1 for the time being.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hi folks,

I'm considering purchasing an SLI 760 setup and have to place both cards right beside each other (ZERO pci slots of space b/w cards). Does this basically make Blower cards mandatory?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm considering purchasing an SLI 760 setup and have to place both cards right beside each other (ZERO pci slots of space b/w cards). Does this basically make Blower cards mandatory?


Are you building a new rig or replacing those 7870's? Also will these cards be going in the XB? If you're replacing your 7870's you probably wont get any huge increase in performance. They're fairly similar.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Thanks mang! I guess, I'll need to OC my cards a bit then. What's your voltage on your 4670K @ 4.9GHz ( just curious).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pushing 1.41v roughly. with LLC set to 100% (ultra high) I top 1.428v or so. I'm still waiting on the CLU to come in so I can try and hit 5.0 GHz. I run 4.6GHz daily, or 4.8 GHz. I only up it when I'm benchmarking or just messing around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I delidded the 4670k. Big difference in temps even with using NT-H1 for the time being.
Click to expand...

That's pretty good, my chip is @ 1.2V around 4.2-4.3GHz I just basically built this build (finally got exactly what I wanted unlike last budget build). 4670K is a lot nicer then my old FX-8120. I wasn't able to push my 8120 past 4.3GHz cuz of cheapish mobo. I'm looking forward to OCing 4670K to 4.5GHz. I just fired this build up few days ago, still messing around. I shouldn't have any problems getting it to 4.5GHz, I've got Cooler Master Seidon 120V (water).


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's pretty good, my chip is @ 1.2V around 4.2-4.3GHz I just basically built this build (finally got exactly what I wanted unlike last budget build). 4670K is a lot nicer then my old FX-8120. I wasn't able to push my 8120 past 4.3GHz cuz of cheapish mobo. I'm looking forward to OCing 4670K to 4.5GHz. I just fired this build up few days ago, still messing around. I shouldn't have any problems getting it to 4.5GHz, I've got Cooler Master Seidon 120V (water).


Yeah the FX-8120 was pretty hit or miss as far as OC. I had an FX-8320 and I was lucky enough to get it up to 4.8 but the sabertooth helped a lot. You'll do well with the Seidon at 4.5 assuming you won't need much more voltage. Are you using the stock fans with the seidon?


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's pretty good, my chip is @ 1.2V around 4.2-4.3GHz I just basically built this build (finally got exactly what I wanted unlike last budget build). 4670K is a lot nicer then my old FX-8120. I wasn't able to push my 8120 past 4.3GHz cuz of cheapish mobo. I'm looking forward to OCing 4670K to 4.5GHz. I just fired this build up few days ago, still messing around. I shouldn't have any problems getting it to 4.5GHz, I've got Cooler Master Seidon 120V (water).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the FX-8120 was pretty hit or miss as far as OC. I had an FX-8320 and I was lucky enough to get it up to 4.8 but the sabertooth helped a lot. You'll do well with the Seidon at 4.5 assuming you won't need much more voltage. Are you using the stock fans with the seidon?
Click to expand...

Yeah, sabertooth would of been nice on my old build. I've got plenty of 120mm fans laying around and they're all pretty beefy but kinda loud.. I want to get a silent one but with lots of airflow. I guess, I'll have to drop around $20 on a single fan. I was thinking of buying Noctua fan for Seidon.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Yeah, sabertooth would of been nice on my old build. I've got plenty of 120mm fans laying around and they're all pretty beefy but kinda loud.. I want to get a silent one but with lots of airflow. I guess, I'll have to drop around $20 on a single fan. I was thinking of buying Noctua fan for Seidon.


If you're setting up for a push configuration I recommend the Scytne Gentle Typhoon series. You'll be more concerned with static pressure than airflow. If you're going pull a decent quiet fan at 1350 rpm should do the trick. You can combine that for push/pull, which is what I've done with the water extreme 2.0 I'm using.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Are you building a new rig or replacing those 7870's? Also will these cards be going in the XB? If you're replacing your 7870's you probably wont get any huge increase in performance. They're fairly similar.


I'm not looking for a huge performance increase- just smaller,cooler, and quieter cards. Also the benchmarks I've seen have the gtx 760s on par or ahead of the 7950. Although people like to say so, the 7870 xt's performance is more in line with the 7870 than the 7950.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I'm not looking for a huge performance increase- just smaller,cooler, and quieter cards. Also the benchmarks I've seen have the gtx 760s on par or ahead of the 7950. Although people like to say so, the 7870 xt's performance is more in line with the 7870 than the 7950.


In that case you can take a look at the Asus DCUII. They're on a short PCB and not too thick. I that that would be a better option than a reference card. If you are using the HAF XB use that top mounted fan as an intake instead of an exhaust to blow some air onto the cards.


----------



## fusioncliffs

Hey guys. I am having an ongoing issue with my PC. I just stepped up from a GTX 650 then a Radeon R7 260x, then finally to an MSI GTX 760 2GB. The problem I am facing is random "jerkiness" for lack of another term. I first thought it was the Graphics Card, hence the upgrades. When gaming even at low graphics settings it will get choppy and slow down intermittently,sometimes with noticeable lines on the screen. I close the application then restart and it goes away until the next time which could be 10 minutes or 2 hours. I have monitored heat, throttling etc and all reports are fine. The card is box stock with no overclock. All drivers / Bios are current and installed correctly.My rig is an MSI Z77MA-G45 with a water cooled i5-3570K and 8GB of PNY XLR8 Memory. I am running Windows 8 x64. All bios settings are currently default optimized for compatibility with no overclocking. I am beginning to suspect that it could be my budget Antec Basiq 500w Power supply and or the 110v poorly grounded wiring in my 95 year old house causing issues. You can hear humming and a high pitched whine in the audio when idle and under operation, making me think it is a ground fault issue. Sorry for the rambling post but I am frustrated.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## 271973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusioncliffs*
> 
> Hey guys. I am having an ongoing issue with my PC. I just stepped up from a GTX 650 then a Radeon R7 260x, then finally to an MSI GTX 760 2GB. The problem I am facing is random "jerkiness" for lack of another term. I first thought it was the Graphics Card, hence the upgrades. When gaming even at low graphics settings it will get choppy and slow down intermittently,sometimes with noticeable lines on the screen. I close the application then restart and it goes away until the next time which could be 10 minutes or 2 hours. I have monitored heat, throttling etc and all reports are fine. The card is box stock with no overclock. All drivers / Bios are current and installed correctly.My rig is an MSI Z77MA-G45 with a water cooled i5-3570K and 8GB of PNY XLR8 Memory. I am running Windows 8 x64. All bios settings are currently default optimized for compatibility with no overclocking. I am beginning to suspect that it could be my budget Antec Basiq 500w Power supply and or the 110v poorly grounded wiring in my 95 year old house causing issues. You can hear humming and a high pitched whine in the audio when idle and under operation, making me think it is a ground fault issue. Sorry for the rambling post but I am frustrated.
> 
> Thank You in advance.


I got this. Not sure if it was bad drivers or my QNIX monitor being overclocked to 120hz. Either way, I reinstalled Windows (7) and everything was fine.


----------



## DarkReign32

Would a Corsair AX860 be sufficient for a third 760? I can pick up another for $259. I'm thinking about getting one lol.

Edit: I just realized I didn't make it clear that I'm thinking of going tri-sli


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Would a Corsair AX860 be sufficient for a third 760? I can pick up another for $259. I'm thinking about getting one lol.
> 
> Edit: I just realized I didn't make it clear that I'm thinking of going tri-sli


I wouldn't recommend spending the cash on a 3rd 760 to use on the Z87-G45 motherboard....Adding a 3rd card will impact the speeds in which your cards operate....With 2 cards, they're running at x8 and x8. If you add a 3rd, that switches to x8, x8, and x4....So you most likely won't see the performance gain you're looking for....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend spending the cash on a 3rd 760 to use on the Z87-G45 motherboard....Adding a 3rd card will impact the speeds in which your cards operate....With 2 cards, they're running at x8 and x8. If you add a 3rd, that switches to x8, x8, and x4....So you most likely won't see the performance gain you're looking for....


Good point. I forgot the PCI-E speeds drop a fair bit. Oh well, the performance outta these little cards is still pretty good.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Good point. I forgot the PCI-E speeds drop a fair bit. Oh well, the performance outta these little cards is still pretty good.


I like the performance of them....I run 2 of the MSI Gaming Edition 760's, powering 3 22" monitors at 1080p, and haven't had any issues....I haven't even seen either of my cards go very far above 60*C, regardless of what I was doing....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I like the performance of them....I run 2 of the MSI Gaming Edition 760's, powering 3 22" monitors at 1080p, and haven't had any issues....I haven't even seen either of my cards go very far above 60*C, regardless of what I was doing....


I still wish they had the MSI cards in stock when I was purchasing. Not saying the EVGA ACX cards aren't good. But the MSI cards match my mobo lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I still wish they had the MSI cards in stock when I was purchasing. Not saying the EVGA ACX cards aren't good. But the MSI cards match my mobo lol.


That's exactly why I got these ones, I have the Z87-GD65 Gaming board....


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Awesome thanks. I'm gonna go back to Afterbuner. Something about Precision-X just rubs me the wrong way.


Same here, plus Precision-X crashed Crysis 3 for me every.......single.......game.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusioncliffs*
> 
> Hey guys. I am having an ongoing issue with my PC. I just stepped up from a GTX 650 then a Radeon R7 260x, then finally to an MSI GTX 760 2GB. The problem I am facing is random "jerkiness" for lack of another term. I first thought it was the Graphics Card, hence the upgrades. When gaming even at low graphics settings it will get choppy and slow down intermittently,sometimes with noticeable lines on the screen. I close the application then restart and it goes away until the next time which could be 10 minutes or 2 hours. I have monitored heat, throttling etc and all reports are fine. The card is box stock with no overclock. All drivers / Bios are current and installed correctly.My rig is an MSI Z77MA-G45 with a water cooled i5-3570K and 8GB of PNY XLR8 Memory. I am running Windows 8 x64. All bios settings are currently default optimized for compatibility with no overclocking. I am beginning to suspect that it could be my budget Antec Basiq 500w Power supply and or the 110v poorly grounded wiring in my 95 year old house causing issues. You can hear humming and a high pitched whine in the audio when idle and under operation, making me think it is a ground fault issue. Sorry for the rambling post but I am frustrated.
> 
> Thank You in advance.


Did you switch off shadowplay? I had that problem with shadowplay on.

Otherwise it's probably your psu dying soon. You should try to identify where the whine is coming from.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I still wish they had the MSI cards in stock when I was purchasing. Not saying the EVGA ACX cards aren't good. But the MSI cards match my mobo lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I got these ones, I have the Z87-GD65 Gaming board....
Click to expand...

Both of my 760s match my Z87 extreme6 so well! Mobo and GPUs are black/greyish (exact same color). I almost bought MSI Z87, glad I didn't cuz this mobo fits them too well! My EVGAs also don't go past 65ish degrees. BTW how's that MSI edition? This is my first ASRock mobo and I love it! I usually buy ASUS mobos but ASUS Z87 was yellow eww!


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's exactly why I got these ones, I have the Z87-GD65 Gaming board....


If I had a side window instead of mesh I would sell these buy the MSI cards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Same here, plus Precision-X crashed Crysis 3 for me every.......single.......game.


Same here. I'm getting higher memory and core clocks with AB. If I tried the same clocks on Preicision-X it would crash almost right away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Both of my 760s match my Z87 extreme6 so well! Mobo and GPUs are black/greyish (exact same color). I almost bought MSI Z87, glad I didn't cuz this mobo fits them too well! My EVGAs also don't go past 65ish degrees. BTW how's that MSI edition? This is my first ASRock mobo and I love it! I usually buy ASUS mobos but ASUS Z87 was yellow eww!


Lol yeah I don't like the colour scheme for the Asus z87 boards. That's why I didn't buy an Asus board.







The twin frozr on the MSI cards are great. My friend has the 670 with the twin frozr and they keep the cards very cool. They're louder than the ACX cooler though. Only slightly so.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> If I had a side window instead of mesh I would sell these buy the MSI cards


I got a case with a giant side window, so my OCD dictated that my video cards needed to match each other and my board....


----------



## fusioncliffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Did you switch off shadowplay? I had that problem with shadowplay on.
> 
> Otherwise it's probably your psu dying soon. You should try to identify where the whine is coming from.


I turned everything down as per the GeForce guide: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/how-to-get-rid-of-lag-guide#1 and it will run amazing at 45 FPS slight lag under horrendous load during 20+ player combat with bullets, grenades, air strikes and those f*cking dogs! next step it to tweak Windows 8 as per this guide: http://www.tweakguides.com/TGTC.html. If that does not work then I will look at either the PSU or maybe the Read/Write time of my 1TB Toshiba Hard Drive: http://storage.toshiba.com/storagesolutions/pc-notebook/dt01aca-series

With my setup and Port Forwarded Broadband connection I should be able to run these games even at medium to medium high settings.


----------



## nathanblandford

Just thought i would share my gtx760's with the waterblocks on and back plates as i havent seen anyone else with them on yet. Loop will be done in a day or so and ill re overclock my cards with AB and Precision X and see how i go.


Spoiler: reference cooler removed

















Spoiler: waterblock on

















Spoiler: back plate















Cheers


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Just thought i would share my gtx760's with the waterblocks on and back plates as i havent seen anyone else with them on yet. Loop will be done in a day or so and ill re overclock my cards with AB and Precision X and see how i go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference cooler removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: waterblock on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Just thought i would share my gtx760's with the waterblocks on and back plates as i havent seen anyone else with them on yet. Loop will be done in a day or so and ill re overclock my cards with AB and Precision X and see how i go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference cooler removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: waterblock on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I'm curious to see if what the OC looks like. Keep us updated. Nice work on the build


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Just thought i would share my gtx760's with the waterblocks on and back plates as i havent seen anyone else with them on yet. Loop will be done in a day or so and ill re overclock my cards with AB and Precision X and see how i go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference cooler removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: waterblock on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Oh crap! I forgot to take pictures of my 760s with water blocks on them. I have the reference design cards with XSPC 670 full blocks w/back plates.

Nice btw! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Check out my build thread. Alphacool does, im putting mine on next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suits reference and acx cooled cards.... Just realised they are not the evga but MSI. My bad


Has anyone had any experience using the Alphacool blocks with the EVGA 2GB Superclocked ACX model?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience using the Alphacool blocks with the EVGA 2GB Superclocked ACX model?


I believe the block @nathanblandford is using will also work with your card. Not sure if they are currently being sold in the US though. You can find them at Aquatuning.co.uk. I checked the compatibility list and it specifies being compatible with EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience using the Alphacool blocks with the EVGA 2GB Superclocked ACX model?


Here's the compatibility list for that cooling block: http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here's the compatibility list for that cooling block: http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf


Yeah that's the one I looked at.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I believe the block @nathanblandford is using will also work with your card. Not sure if they are currently being sold in the US though. You can find them at Aquatuning.co.uk. I checked the compatibility list and it specifies being compatible with EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765).


Thanks for the reply, yeah I actually went through and verified the mounting holes on the PCBs by photos on the Alphacool site and the mounting holes on my cards, identical as it seems. Hopefully they work, hate to drop 2 bills and then try to make a return in another hemisphere if they don't. The ACX coolers are nice, but I'm only getting +60 on the core clock and +500 on the memory stable in BF4, Valley, and Heaven. But still running hotter than id like. So I'm going all out I guess.... Or all in, if you'd rather.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, yeah I actually went through and verified the mounting holes on the PCBs by photos on the Alphacool site and the mounting holes on my cards, identical as it seems. Hopefully they work, hate to drop 2 bills and then try to make a return in another hemisphere if they don't. The ACX coolers are nice, but I'm only getting +60 on the core clock and +500 on the memory stable in BF4, Valley, and Heaven. But still running hotter than id like. So I'm going all out I guess.... Or all in, if you'd rather.


Yeah they will fit. I live in aus and bought the blocks from aquatuning and they came from germany. Took about a week to get to me and i love them. The back plate also has thermal pads fo the vram and some voltage regs(?) on the back of the card so not sure if the backplate would help cool much but does make it look nice. Ill post my temps once my loop is together and finished heres how it stands now










Spoiler: Loop layout showing top disconnects


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, yeah I actually went through and verified the mounting holes on the PCBs by photos on the Alphacool site and the mounting holes on my cards, identical as it seems. Hopefully they work, hate to drop 2 bills and then try to make a return in another hemisphere if they don't. The ACX coolers are nice, but I'm only getting +60 on the core clock and +500 on the memory stable in BF4, Valley, and Heaven. But still running hotter than id like. So I'm going all out I guess.... Or all in, if you'd rather.


I'm sure the Alphacool blocks will serve you well. My 760s with the XSPC blocks don't breach 40 Celsius during Valley Benchmark. So far I've been able to add 100 to core clock with 250 on memory and ran Valley without a hitch. I haven't tried past that yet.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Yeah they will fit. I live in aus and bought the blocks from aquatuning and they came from germany. Took about a week to get to me and i love them. The back plate also has thermal pads fo the vram and some voltage regs(?) on the back of the card so not sure if the backplate would help cool much but does make it look nice. Ill post my temps once my loop is together and finished heres how it stands now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Loop layout showing top disconnects


I was going to PM you, I've seen a couple of your other posts regarding your rig so I'm glad you responded here! I have just about all my WC stuff picked out, just need to figure out if I can use the Phobya 200mm rad in my 1100 with out modding the case itself, but once again, another rare issue that people have asked about but no resolution found yet... That I've found.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'm sure the Alphacool blocks will serve you well. My 760s with the XSPC blocks don't breach 40 Celsius during Valley Benchmark. So far I've been able to add 100 to core clock with 250 on memory and ran Valley without a hitch. I haven't tried past that yet.


Are you using the base 760? FTW?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Are you using the base 760? FTW?


Oh my apologies.. I have two EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB 02G-P4-2760-KR in SLI. Yes mine are the base cards with the short PCBs.

Just ran Valley Benchmark a moment ago with +135 core +675 memory without any issues. Anti-aliasing was off.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> I was going to PM you, I've seen a couple of your other posts regarding your rig so I'm glad you responded here! I have just about all my WC stuff picked out, just need to figure out if I can use the Phobya 200mm rad in my 1100 with out modding the case itself, but once again, another rare issue that people have asked about but no resolution found yet... That I've found.


haha nice yeah feel free to pm me im always willing to help considering the help and advice ive been able to get here







. Cant wait to see your rig once its done


----------



## kangk81

I hate you guys..,. if only someone would make the block for MSI GTX760 4Gb TF


----------



## djlusk

hi guys i like to join the 760 club i have a jetstream one at mo and getting 2nd one soon.
I need abit of help if any of you can , i have a benq2420 and a crappy lg 22"screen and i been trying to get my games to run on both screens but with no luck.
i have both working but i cant get games to run or get 2400 or what ever res it is wallpapers to work any idear's and yes i have try nvidia set up to


----------



## Desolator4u

How does this GPU perform for you guys in BF4 and Planetside 2? I get very very high framerates with both games maxed out at 1080P but I notice that it dips really bad during any action. That would be normal for a mid range card and demanding games, but from 90FPS to 20FPS from an explosion seems pretty bad.
I have a MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition. System is new with a 4770K and 8GB RAM


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> How does this GPU perform for you guys in BF3 and Planetside 2? I get very very high framerates with both games maxed out at 1080P but I notice that it dips really bad during any action. That would be normal for a mid range card and demanding games, but from 90FPS to 20FPS from an explosion seems pretty bad.
> I have a MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition. System is new with a 4770K and 8GB RAM


What internet connection speed do you have? Online multiplayer games also rely on the speed of your internet in order to produce good framerates....


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> How does this GPU perform for you guys in BF3 and Planetside 2? I get very very high framerates with both games maxed out at 1080P but I notice that it dips really bad during any action. That would be normal for a mid range card and demanding games, but from 90FPS to 20FPS from an explosion seems pretty bad.
> I have a MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition. System is new with a 4770K and 8GB RAM


Maxed both games run 60+, I find PlanetSide 2 around 60ish most of the time, BF3 runs really well for me, however with the occasional drops due to my CPU.
Baring in mind I have a Hawk Edition which is more or less onpar with a reference 7970 at 1080p.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Maxed both games run 60+, I find PlanetSide 2 around 60ish most of the time, BF3 runs really well for me, however with the occasional drops due to my CPU.
> Baring in mind I have a Hawk Edition which is more or less onpar with a reference 7970 at 1080p.


Crap, I actually meant BF4. I am just curious if the hugh FPS drop is experienced with others with high end machines. Your Phenom X4 is decent but if it's anything like how my Q6600 performed, even while overclocked, you won't even be able to move in BF4.


----------



## DeusAquila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djlusk*
> 
> hi guys i like to join the 760 club i have a jetstream one at mo and getting 2nd one soon.
> I need abit of help if any of you can , i have a benq2420 and a crappy lg 22"screen and i been trying to get my games to run on both screens but with no luck.
> i have both working but i cant get games to run or get 2400 or what ever res it is wallpapers to work any idear's and yes i have try nvidia set up to


Hello and welcome, order to play games using nvidia surround, you need 3 screens, being 3 the same model its also recommended, playing games in two screen is not supported, and while there are softwares that help you achieve that, comments I have read said it performs really bad and its not worth the time trying to set it up. On the other hand, setting a wallpaper across 2 screens shouldnt be that difficult, not sure if selecting "extend this desktop" would be ebough, I have never done it to be honest.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Crap, I actually meant BF4. I am just curious if the hugh FPS drop is experienced with others with high end machines. Your Phenom X4 is decent but if it's anything like how my Q6600 performed, even while overclocked, you won't even be able to move in BF4.


on my machine when i run one card i was still getting 60-90 fps in bf4 with no dips in fps. Ive got 8Gb ram and an i5 @ 4.5Ghz. With SLi its like glass







.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> How does this GPU perform for you guys in BF4 and Planetside 2? I get very very high framerates with both games maxed out at 1080P but I notice that it dips really bad during any action. That would be normal for a mid range card and demanding games, but from 90FPS to 20FPS from an explosion seems pretty bad.
> I have a MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition. System is new with a 4770K and 8GB RAM


Try switching off hyperthreading. And also nVidia shadowplay.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1q14u9/bf4_i_have_multiple_fixes_that_make_the_game_90/

Try the guide above. Most of my problems with Bf4 (including huge and sudden fps drops) went away after that.


----------



## nathanblandford

ok so my loop is now finished and running and i can report i am pretty happy with the results, I'm getting about 55-60 degrees max when i run furmark at 1200 * 800 @ 2MSAA. my idle is about 33 currently. I'll try overclocking them soon and report back.

For reference previously they would idle at about 40-55 and max out at about 72-82 when stressing them or gaming so i am more than happy.








Plus with the fan controller and Phobya E-Loops it is a very silent setup







, so quiet in fact i can hear the buzzing sound from the chokes when my card ramps up haha

heres some quick pics










Spoiler: side shot with white lights









Spoiler: side shot with red lighting









Spoiler: Lamptron FC5V3 Fan Controller









Spoiler: front shot









Spoiler: side shot with white again


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> ok so my loop is now finished and running and i can report i am pretty happy with the results, I'm getting about 55-60 degrees max when i run furmark at 1200 * 800 @ 2MSAA. my idle is about 33 currently. I'll try overclocking them soon and report back.
> 
> For reference previously they would idle at about 40-55 and max out at about 72-82 when stressing them or gaming so i am more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus with the fan controller and Phobya E-Loops it is a very silent setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so quiet in fact i can hear the buzzing sound from the chokes when my card ramps up haha
> 
> heres some quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: side shot with white lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: side shot with red lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lamptron FC5V3 Fan Controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: side shot with white again


nice. i'm suprised you get such good temps with a single loop for both your gpus and cpu.









edit : oh wait, I missed the second radiator at the top


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> nice. i'm suprised you get such good temps with a single loop for both your gpus and cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : oh wait, I missed the second radiator at the top


yeah its not too bad







thanks


----------



## neo0031

Help me out, GTX 760 bros and gals.

My EVGA GTX 760 SC is downclocking itself to 536MHz if I leave it idle overnight and long enough (Not folding or mining and gaming), and would stay that way unless I reboot the system.

The overclock (1250MHz) is stable in games, Valley, and Furmark. Temp does NOT exceed 70C degrees under load.

What gives? Any ideas?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Help me out, GTX 760 bros and gals.
> 
> My EVGA GTX 760 SC is downclocking itself to 536MHz if I leave it idle overnight and long enough (Not folding or mining and gaming), and would stay that way unless I reboot the system.
> 
> The overclock (1250MHz) is stable in games, Valley, and Furmark. Temp does NOT exceed 70C degrees under load.
> 
> What gives? Any ideas?


have you upgraded drivers recently? I would try uninstalling the drivers and oc utility and removing registries for both. Then do a clean install. It sounds like a possible driver error.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> have you upgraded drivers recently? I would try uninstalling the drivers and oc utility and removing registries for both. Then do a clean install. It sounds like a possible driver error.


How would I remove registries?

So my steps are: Download latest non-beta driver > Run Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) in Safe Mode > Somehow remove registries while in Safe Mode > Boot into normal Win 7 and install new driver?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> How would I remove registries?
> 
> So my steps are: Download latest non-beta driver > Run Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) in Safe Mode > Somehow remove registries while in Safe Mode > Boot into normal Win 7 and install new driver?


DDU will remove the registries for the video drivers. You can run CCleaner or Driver sweeper to remove the registries for AB or Precision-x or any other utility you're using.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> DDU will remove the registries for the video drivers. You can run CCleaner or Driver sweeper to remove the registries for AB or Precision-x or any other utility you're using.


Thanks. Just Uninstalled Precision X + Rivatuner and ran DDU all in safe mode. Driver reinstalled (without GeForce Experience this time). Will reinstall Precision X... or maybe AB now and see how it goes.

Anyway, Thanks for the help. +Rep.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks. Just Uninstalled Precision X + Rivatuner and ran DDU all in safe mode. Driver reinstalled (without GeForce Experience this time). Will reinstall Precision X... or maybe AB now and see how it goes.
> 
> Anyway, Thanks for the help. +Rep.


Hope that does the trick. Keep us updated. Thanks for the rep too


----------



## neo0031

Well this is rather... odd. So I've reinstalled the graphics driver pretty much from clean, and added the offset numbers from before for the same stable overclock. The situation now is though...

In less graphics-intensive game (Hawken), my frames LOOK more stable (I am not crazy), and the card can achieve 60FPS constant more easily (lower GPU usage). The card also doesn't seem to want to into the old boost clock, which I initially thought was a new problem, but upon further investigation this is finally behaving like it should (as advertised), and lowering usage and temps when the card is not as stressed. This is good.

In a more graphic intensive game like Splinter Cell Blacklist, I can finally run MSAA x2 at more or less stable 60FPS, as advertised/benched by reviewers, rather than the FXAA I that I settled with as BEFORE the reinstall, the MSAAx2 would cripple the FPS to sub-45, at full usage.

Furthermore, there seem to be more "steps" to when the GPU clocks from "stock" OC clock to the GPU Boost 2.0 clock, which BEFORE my reinstall, the card would only do 1071, 11XX, and the max 1250MHz when under load. Now, there seem to more increments between the 1071 to the 1250. It would seem my card is finally understanding itself. The card seems to be getting more actual "performance" per GPU usage. It feels as if the new 100% GPU load is offering me much more, if that makes sense.

The card also seems to be able to "spin down" when "idle" now, as it is at 135MHz as I type this at desktop. Before it would clock down to 8xx Mhz at the least. The card now idles at crazy cold temps if compared to before.

TLR, my card got a new deserved performing life after this driver reinstall. Something must have stopped/cluttered it up before. Will bench Valley now to see if it performs higher, OR if I can OC higher.









EDIT: After a reboot it won't clock down at idle from 1071 again... RzSynapse as Active 3D process's fault? Can't be as it was there pre-reboot... Hmm... OR it might have something to do with nVidia's power management adaptive VS prefer maximum performance, and needed reboot to take effect? I dunno...


----------



## DarkReign32

My cards both run at 1071 when "idle." I'm assuming that windows aero is causing somewhat of a load, enough so to keep the clocks higher. Also I do have the power settings to prefer high performance. I have a feeling that plays a large part as well. All in all though, if you feel your card is performing better to the previous settings then things seem pretty good. Maybe give it a go with adaptive settings, log off and log back on, and see if anything changes.


----------



## neo0031

Oh great how fun, now my previous stable measly +26 +200 overclock is now unstable and crashes in Blacklist after about 5 minutes. Back to stock SC clock I go...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Oh great how fun, now my previous stable measly +26 +200 overclock is now unstable and crashes in Blacklist after about 5 minutes. Back to stock SC clock I go...


Remember that your card has a factory OC....Also, what settings are you using? Can you post a screenshot of your AB window?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Remember that your card has a factory OC....Also, what settings are you using? Can you post a screenshot of your AB window?


OCed through Precision X. Yes I am aware the SC factory overclock has already used up some or all of my OC headroom.

The strange thing is that it was fine and stable before the driver reinstall... But anyway, here's a screencap of the settings (now I've revert to "stock" SC clock.)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> OCed through Precision X. Yes I am aware the SC factory overclock has already used up some or all of my OC headroom.
> 
> The strange thing is that it was fine and stable before the driver reinstall... But anyway, here's a screencap of the settings (now I've revert to "stock" SC clock.)


It could be an issue with Precision, have you tried using Afterburner? Also, have you tried other Power Targets? With my cards, I can get higher overclocks with lower settings on that....


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> OCed through Precision X. Yes I am aware the SC factory overclock has already used up some or all of my OC headroom.
> 
> The strange thing is that it was fine and stable before the driver reinstall... But anyway, here's a screencap of the settings (now I've revert to "stock" SC clock.)


Give AB a try like blaze suggested. I had issues finding a good stable higher OC with precision-x. Not the case with AB though. Also, as blaze suggested, try different power targets. I've had issues with other cards having lower OC values with higher power targets. Mind you those issues generally came with flashing a different vbios.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It could be an issue with Precision, have you tried using Afterburner? Also, have you tried other Power Targets? With my cards, I can get higher overclocks with lower settings on that....


Maybe... I could try Afterburner, but in game (Valley doesn't crash AFAIK) RivaTuner is reporting correct speed and all until the crash, to which point the nvidia thing does NOT say it has recovered and limits me to 5xx MHz clock, and I'd have to reboot...

Regarding Power/Temp Target, I REALLY don't think it affects anything as my temps never go past 72C, and power draw tops out at about 60 or 70... I know what you're saying, and I should give 100% or other settings another go. But it's hard if it doesn't crash in Valley but only in game... :/

Anyway, thanks. Might give AfterBurner a return if I can't stand "stock"...


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Maybe... I could try Afterburner, but in game (Valley doesn't crash AFAIK) RivaTuner is reporting correct speed and all until the crash, to which point the nvidia thing does NOT say it has recovered and limits me to 5xx MHz clock, and I'd have to reboot...
> 
> Regarding Power/Temp Target, I REALLY don't think it affects anything as my temps never go past 72C, and power draw tops out at about 60 or 70... I know what you're saying, and I should give 100% or other settings another go. But it's hard if it doesn't crash in Valley but only in game... :/
> 
> Anyway, thanks. Might give AfterBurner a return if I can't stand "stock"...


I was running one card at 1306 Mhz and ran through valley twice with absolutely no issues. I went to play bioshock infinite for an hour and crashed. I know Valley and Heaven will weed out instability most of the time, but it's not impossible to get "lucky." However, have you tried different drivers? I personally am not a huge fan of the latest Nvidia drivers. I've had better success with benchmarks and even OC'ing to a lesser extent with older drivers. Sadly this is the biggest problem with troubleshooting. Running through all the possibilities


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I was running one card at 1306 Mhz and ran through valley twice with absolutely no issues. I went to play bioshock infinite for an hour and crashed. I know Valley and Heaven will weed out instability most of the time, but it's not impossible to get "lucky." However, have you tried different drivers? I personally am not a huge fan of the latest Nvidia drivers. I've had better success with benchmarks and even OC'ing to a lesser extent with older drivers. Sadly this is the biggest problem with troubleshooting. Running through all the possibilities


Installing Afterburner now. Goodbye Precision X.

As for drivers, I'm gonna stick with latest WHQL... Otherwise it's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Help me out, GTX 760 bros and gals.
> 
> My EVGA GTX 760 SC is downclocking itself to 536MHz if I leave it idle overnight and long enough (Not folding or mining and gaming), and would stay that way unless I reboot the system.
> 
> The overclock (1250MHz) is stable in games, Valley, and Furmark. Temp does NOT exceed 70C degrees under load.
> 
> What gives? Any ideas?


I had a similar issue because I left windows unsupervised and it installed its own default drivers. Well uninstalling and reinstalling NVIDIA drivers doesn't work (or didn't for me) because windows installs it's drivers in a different directory than nvidia, took me 2 days to figure this crap out, almost RMA'd both cards, then a fellow nerd pointed me in the right direction. The windows driver is an nvidia driver but it's old like GTX 5xx era... So if you haven't resolved your issue yet, try looking in to that.

OT... That's one of the things I miss about XP, at least it gave you an opportunity to point it in the right direction before it installed its own drivers.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> How does this GPU perform for you guys in BF4 and Planetside 2? I get very very high framerates with both games maxed out at 1080P but I notice that it dips really bad during any action. That would be normal for a mid range card and demanding games, but from 90FPS to 20FPS from an explosion seems pretty bad.
> I have a MSI GTX 760 OC Gaming edition. System is new with a 4770K and 8GB RAM


A delayed reply, apologies. Before I picked up my second card I'd run 40-50fps in BF4 with minor dips to 25 or so in heavy action. With my second card I'm running 60-70 solid with AA maxed out. With no AA I'm pushing 80-90+fps and forced alternate rendering 1. Haven't played Planetside but TESO beta performs fantastically maxed out







80fps+


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Installing Afterburner now. Goodbye Precision X.
> 
> As for drivers, I'm gonna stick with latest WHQL... Otherwise it's a whole other can of worms.


Do the clean driver install again and don't install Geforce experience.

Then go into nvidia control panel and make sure power management is set to adaptive.

Next if you still prefer to overclock, use AB instead of precision x and uncheck "force constant voltage". And set your power limit and temp limit as well as voltage to max.

Lastly make sure your windows power plan is set to balanced with power management of pci express set to link state management.

Also check that in your bios link state power management (or the equivalent depending on your mobo brand) is enabled and not set to off.

I had the problem you are facing, one or all of these tweaks did the trick for me. GPU steps down to 135mhz idle and up to 1280mhz boost non-oced in any intensive application.

Edit : Oh and I have razer synapse 2.0 installed as well and it's not causing me any problems. By the way bioshock infinite is a crazy-good stability benchmark. I had clocks that were stable in bf4 for 2-3 hours crashing in bioshock within 5 minutes. And temps higher than anything else I've put on the card.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Do the clean driver install again and don't install Geforce experience.
> 
> Then go into nvidia control panel and make sure power management is set to adaptive.
> 
> Next if you still prefer to overclock, use AB instead of precision x and uncheck "force constant voltage". And set your power limit and temp limit as well as voltage to max.
> 
> Lastly make sure your windows power plan is set to balanced with power management of pci express set to link state management.
> 
> Also check that in your bios link state power management (or the equivalent depending on your mobo brand) is enabled and not set to off.
> 
> I had the problem you are facing, one or all of these tweaks did the trick for me. GPU steps down to 135mhz idle and up to 1280mhz boost non-oced in any intensive application.
> 
> Edit : Oh and I have razer synapse 2.0 installed as well and it's not causing me any problems. By the way bioshock infinite is a crazy-good stability benchmark. I had clocks that were stable in bf4 for 2-3 hours crashing in bioshock within 5 minutes. And temps higher than anything else I've put on the card.


Ha this, I used to OC my 6850 past 980 or so, Bioshock Infinite would always spit out the overclocks, not sure If its the tendency to get high frames in that game, It looks so beautiful and runs soo good, especially with the 760s, the same thing would happen to my in Counter Strike Global Offensive.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Do the clean driver install again and don't install Geforce experience.
> 
> Then go into nvidia control panel and make sure power management is set to adaptive.
> 
> Next if you still prefer to overclock, use AB instead of precision x and uncheck "force constant voltage". And set your power limit and temp limit as well as voltage to max.
> 
> Lastly make sure your windows power plan is set to balanced with power management of pci express set to link state management.
> 
> Also check that in your bios link state power management (or the equivalent depending on your mobo brand) is enabled and not set to off.
> 
> I had the problem you are facing, one or all of these tweaks did the trick for me. GPU steps down to 135mhz idle and up to 1280mhz boost non-oced in any intensive application.
> 
> Edit : Oh and I have razer synapse 2.0 installed as well and it's not causing me any problems. By the way bioshock infinite is a crazy-good stability benchmark. I had clocks that were stable in bf4 for 2-3 hours crashing in bioshock within 5 minutes. And temps higher than anything else I've put on the card.


All those are done when I did my reinstall last night. Thanks though.

Yeah I discovered Geforce Experience is more trouble than worth. So I excluded it in the reinstall.

I would bench with Bioshock Infinite, as it is one of my rare games on Steam.... But Steam was stupid and um... Uninstalled it after a reboot (way before this issue) and even after a reinstall after it SAID it discovered old files (as nothing was changed nor deleted) it still decided to erase everything AFTER discovering files and decided to re-download all of 20GB... To which I cannot be bothered with right now. Finished the game twice too...


----------



## DeusAquila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Do the clean driver install again and don't install Geforce experience.
> 
> Then go into nvidia control panel and make sure power management is set to adaptive.
> 
> Next if you still prefer to overclock, use AB instead of precision x and uncheck "force constant voltage". And set your power limit and temp limit as well as voltage to max.
> 
> Lastly make sure your windows power plan is set to balanced with power management of pci express set to link state management.
> 
> Also check that in your bios link state power management (or the equivalent depending on your mobo brand) is enabled and not set to off.
> 
> I had the problem you are facing, one or all of these tweaks did the trick for me. GPU steps down to 135mhz idle and up to 1280mhz boost non-oced in any intensive application.
> 
> Edit : Oh and I have razer synapse 2.0 installed as well and it's not causing me any problems. By the way bioshock infinite is a crazy-good stability benchmark. I had clocks that were stable in bf4 for 2-3 hours crashing in bioshock within 5 minutes. And temps higher than anything else I've put on the card.


Why power management set to adaptive and why windows to balanced? I thought high performance was the way to go on windows


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusAquila*
> 
> Why power management set to adaptive and why windows to balanced? I thought high performance was the way to go on windows


He wants his card to downclock on idle. High performance keeps the card at 1110mhz and 1.2v or whatever voltage you set it to.


----------



## neo0031

I left my Windows Power Management on Performance, and the nVidia power control to "Adaptive". All good. Card still downclocks to 135MHz when idle.


----------



## Desolator4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> A delayed reply, apologies. Before I picked up my second card I'd run 40-50fps in BF4 with minor dips to 25 or so in heavy action. With my second card I'm running 60-70 solid with AA maxed out. With no AA I'm pushing 80-90+fps and forced alternate rendering 1. Haven't played Planetside but TESO beta performs fantastically maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80fps+


Okay, thanks. It seems those crazy FPS dips are normal then. They don't happen very often though, unless a whole lot is going on or a cruise missile drops right in front of me, so I won't complain since I got the GPU for $218


----------



## dagger.tail

Hi all!

I had a quick question: I got my card overclocked to 1129(1241 Boost)/6608 relatively stable (no crashes in game ACIV and Far Cry 3). However, when I run the Heaven benchmark, there are some points where it freezes momentarily and hiccups. During that time the core downclocks, then overclocks back to 1241 MHz and then the benchmark finishes up fine. Is that a sign that I should push the clock speed back? My temps are around 55-60 degrees on full load and my overclock is quite modest to say the least. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks for your insight!


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Okay, thanks. It seems those crazy FPS dips are normal then. They don't happen very often though, unless a whole lot is going on or a cruise missile drops right in front of me, so I won't complain since I got the GPU for $218


Don't get me wrong, they are great cards for the price, but I'm wondering now if I shoulda dropped the extra 50 bucks and got 4Gb FTW...


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are great cards for the price, but I'm wondering now if I shoulda dropped the extra 50 bucks and got 4Gb FTW...


The extra 2GB won't do much for performance unless you're going with a stereo setup. Even then I don't think the 760 really makes great use of 4GB of memory.

Edit: I failed to mention that the larger amounts of memory come in handy at higher resolutions only. at 1080p and 2560, in most cases, you're good with having 2 GB.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> The extra 2GB won't do much for performance unless you're going with a stereo setup. Even then I don't think the 760 really makes great use of 4GB of memory.
> 
> Edit: I failed to mention that the larger amounts of memory come in handy at higher resolutions only. at 1080p and 2560, in most cases, you're good with having 2 GB.


Yeah, that's what I've read, guess I thought the extra VRAM would help stabilize framerate. I have no explanation for the framerate dips in gpu heavy games... I have +77 on the gpu clock and +396 on the mem clock and still have dips with minimal or no AA.

EDIT: playing only at 1080p with x2 EVGA Superclocked


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I've read, guess I thought the extra VRAM would help stabilize framerate. I have no explanation for the framerate dips in gpu heavy games... I have +77 on the gpu clock and +396 on the mem clock and still have dips with minimal or no AA.
> 
> EDIT: playing only at 1080p with x2 EVGA Superclocked


You'll get frame rate dips even with SLI. There are still other limit factors to consider with these cards. They benchmark well but that doesn't necessarily mean they'll out perform a 780 Ti in all aspects. Having said that, you could always check your NVCP settings. Something in there could attribute to those drastic drops. Although I do get them at times, and they're generally related to heavy physics in games. With the 4GB 760 you may get better frame time rates but that's about it. Plus that extra $50 probably wouldn't equate to a greatly perceivable difference to be worth it. Better off overclocking and spending $50 on a decent air cooler


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> You'll get frame rate dips even with SLI. There are still other limit factors to consider with these cards. They benchmark well but that doesn't necessarily mean they'll out perform a 780 Ti in all aspects. Having said that, you could always check your NVCP settings. Something in there could attribute to those drastic drops. Although I do get them at times, and they're generally related to heavy physics in games. With the 4GB 760 you may get better frame time rates but that's about it. Plus that extra $50 probably wouldn't equate to a greatly perceivable difference to be worth it. Better off overclocking and spending $50 on a decent air cooler


To be honest, the whole reason I went with the dual 760 in sli is that some fool on newegg had a very convincing review stating that 2 would run toe to toe with a 780 and even a Titan.... Yolks on me I guess lol. Like I said they are great cards, and you're right they do bench well, but they are not as stable with the newer games. And I really do think it's jus BF4 that I have the major drops in, and I think it's just because it's multiplayer. Campaign, is golden, and I even get better framerates in metro last light maxed out. Again, I'm speculating here...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> To be honest, the whole reason I went with the dual 760 in sli is that some fool on newegg had a very convincing review stating that 2 would run toe to toe with a 780 and even a Titan.... Yolks on me I guess lol. Like I said they are great cards, and you're right they do bench well, but they are not as stable with the newer games. And I really do think it's jus BF4 that I have the major drops in, and I think it's just because it's multiplayer. Campaign, is golden, and I even get better framerates in metro last light maxed out. Again, I'm speculating here...


760's in SLI will eat a 780 Ti


----------



## farmdve

So erm just how much faster is 780 TI than 760?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> To be honest, the whole reason I went with the dual 760 in sli is that some fool on newegg had a very convincing review stating that 2 would run toe to toe with a 780 and even a Titan.... Yolks on me I guess lol. Like I said they are great cards, and you're right they do bench well, but they are not as stable with the newer games. And I really do think it's jus BF4 that I have the major drops in, and I think it's just because it's multiplayer. Campaign, is golden, and I even get better framerates in metro last light maxed out. Again, I'm speculating here...


i bet i wrote that NewEgg review ur referring too.lol

i have played 238 hours of BF4 MP. i started around Thanksgiving weekend; i finally bought it after trying all the most resource intensive SP games on GTX760-SLI.

and as a result i have had np with BF4 SP or MP. NONE watsoever. well except for...
my TP was worn out and i had to go with no OC CPU or Vid card to prove my TP was bad. With my massive HAF-X case and Noctua NH-D14 Heatsinc and Fan, there's no way i'm changing or was going to change the TP. (actually a few stress tests proved my TP was in need of replacing. but stupid me took a while to figure it out.)

And it was Lucky 4 me.... because, BF4 MP ROCKS AZCOCKS with no OC CPU or GPU with GTX760-SLI! (And mind my older LGA1366 Rig too!)

But, my OS is perfect and my system all around (minus the TP that needs replacing) is optimized as can be. So anyone that has not learned how to optimize their OS for gaming, well GL. Took me about five years. But if i can learn it, anyone can. Because me stupidoe. lol (i've explained several times in posts on this thread the resources to use to learn how. so anyone can check past posts of mine to see them.)

As far as BF4 and OCing goes, BF series have always been better off without OCing and using just Fan controls to keep vid card cool. and with all the patches why add OC to the equation?

imo too many ppl that have complained about BF4 performance have FAILED to try several weeks of no OCing with BF4. and if they simply humbled down and realized that trying all stock speeds on CPU and Vid card (tweaking Vid card Fan speeds is fine) IS a very logical thing to try in order to rule out the effects of OCing being at fault or a major contributor to BF4 being less stable than it could be.

and before i forget, two GTX760 blow away a single 780 because after u upgrase to GTX8xx, u will have two cards to use as backup, for testing or maybe an HTPC or two. And two IS always better than one. i have a GTX560-ti in an HTPC and the other for emergency and testing. Tell me that a single GTX580 would have been better than two GTX560-ti and i will tell u ur crazy. (jk lol haha) plus i have ten year extended warranties on each GTX560-ti. if one fails i bet i get an awesome 7xx or 8xx or better card to replace it.









GL


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> So erm just how much faster is 780 TI than 760?


start with my 1st post on this thread. and by the time you get about half way through all my posts on this thread, u will have all the info u could ever ask for.

But a short answer is that they perform about equally well as far as FPS goes. and sometimes one wins by a few frames. and sometimes the other wins by a few frames. but read my posts for all the little nuances to be argued. because it IS very complicated to explain all. and taking advantage of GTX760-SLI is very complicated but also very worth it. At one point the biggest argument was purely price. But now that the price has come down on the 780, that argument is mute. But all the complexities remain. So read my past posts to learn them. i've explained all the most resource intensive games and how to get the most out of them with GTX760-SLI. And TWO is still better than one for future uses.

Currently i am only playing BF4. and luving it! with GTX760-SLI.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagger.tail*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I had a quick question: I got my card overclocked to 1129(1241 Boost)/6608 relatively stable (no crashes in game ACIV and Far Cry 3). However, when I run the Heaven benchmark, there are some points where it freezes momentarily and hiccups. During that time the core downclocks, then overclocks back to 1241 MHz and then the benchmark finishes up fine. Is that a sign that I should push the clock speed back? My temps are around 55-60 degrees on full load and my overclock is quite modest to say the least. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks for your insight!


You have some valid points here, absolutely. 4000+ posts to dig through, but I'll give it a shot to see if your OS tweaks help out. But do you really think that's the culprit of the framerate drops? Again, this is the only game I have issues with. AC4 FC3 Batman AO, DOTA 2, TESO Beta.... all run smooth as butter completely maxed out... Maybe I've had a lifetime of 60fps as minimum burned in to my head so my expectations are too high? Maybe some settings in NVCP? Idk... But that framerate drop has been the cause of death... So I'm hoping I can figure this out. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagger.tail*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I had a quick question: I got my card overclocked to 1129(1241 Boost)/6608 relatively stable (no crashes in game ACIV and Far Cry 3). However, when I run the Heaven benchmark, there are some points where it freezes momentarily and hiccups. During that time the core downclocks, then overclocks back to 1241 MHz and then the benchmark finishes up fine. Is that a sign that I should push the clock speed back? My temps are around 55-60 degrees on full load and my overclock is quite modest to say the least. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks for your insight!


Does it happen at the same points every time?


----------



## Nightfire37

Hey guys. I was able to get 1188mhz core and 1605mhz memory according to GPU-Z. When I was OCing this card before with just plain knowledge, I kept the tep target around high 70s to 80 and i kept getting display driver crashes on a number about of games. With the temp target set to 90, i might be able to play with my oc setting. BF4 ran stable between 60-78 on my rig with everything set to high except for the occusion and AA off. Any help on having my OC stick on the other games?


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> start with my 1st post on this thread. and by the time you get about half way through all my posts on this thread, u will have all the info u could ever ask for.
> 
> But a short answer is that they perform about equally well as far as FPS goes. and sometimes one wins by a few frames. and sometimes the other wins by a few frames. but read my posts for all the little nuances to be argued. because it IS very complicated to explain all. and taking advantage of GTX760-SLI is very complicated but also very worth it. At one point the biggest argument was purely price. But now that the price has come down on the 780, that argument is mute. But all the complexities remain. So read my past posts to learn them. i've explained all the most resource intensive games and how to get the most out of them with GTX760-SLI. And TWO is still better than one for future uses.
> 
> Currently i am only playing BF4. and luving it! with GTX760-SLI.


Soooooooo I restored all my clocks to factory settings for BF4 and just turned Power Target to 115.... Best running gameplay I've yet to experience with BF4. I will admit that I had my single card overclocked prior to receiving my 2nd, so I don't really think I ever tried BF4 at stock clocks with SLI prior to today. Mind = Blown.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Soooooooo I restored all my clocks to factory settings for BF4 and just turned Power Target to 115.... Best running gameplay I've yet to experience with BF4. I will admit that I had my single card overclocked prior to receiving my 2nd, so I don't really think I ever tried BF4 at stock clocks with SLI prior to today. Mind = Blown.


Most of the problems are with the game itself, not your cards. Damn dice can't get it right after 4 months. I get micro stutters and 0 fps drops even with a single card at stock settings. What's funny is that before the last major update in Jan I didn't have any of those problems.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Most of the problems are with the game itself, not your cards. Damn dice can't get it right after 4 months. I get micro stutters and 0 fps drops even with a single card at stock settings. What's funny is that before the last major update in Jan I didn't have any of those problems.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1q14u9/bf4_i_have_multiple_fixes_that_make_the_game_90/

you could try that to fix the drops, mine hasn't had any major drops after I followed this guide


----------



## dagger.tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Does it happen at the same points every time?


Thanks for the reply SubFocused! Depending on the overclock, it freezes at different times. My newest overclock is 1254 MHz (boost)/ 6.8 GHz with 1.212 VDCC at 115%. The most common place for it to freeze up is when the camera pans over the floating ship and zooms towards the ship's wheel. Usually after that the benchmark finishes up fine, but it does penalize some points off the score. However, at a much lower overclock, the benchmark runs through smoothly. Sometimes it runs through fine on the first pass, and then freezes up the second time around. I'm guessing that probably means that my overclock isn't 100% stable. It's just odd given that 3dMark 11 and Valley run great as well as Far Cry 3 and ACIV, which are quite demanding as well. Also, the Tomb Raider benchmark finishes up just fine without any problems. I hear BioShock Infinite is quite demanding (and has floating ships to boot!). Maybe I should see whether my overclock can handle that? Should I change any options in the NVCP regarding Heaven?


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagger.tail*
> 
> Thanks for the reply SubFocused! Depending on the overclock, it freezes at different times. My newest overclock is 1254 MHz (boost)/ 6.8 GHz with 1.212 VDCC at 115%. The most common place for it to freeze up is when the camera pans over the floating ship and zooms towards the ship's wheel. Usually after that the benchmark finishes up fine, but it does penalize some points off the score. However, at a much lower overclock, the benchmark runs through smoothly. Sometimes it runs through fine on the first pass, and then freezes up the second time around. I'm guessing that probably means that my overclock isn't 100% stable. It's just odd given that 3dMark 11 and Valley run great as well as Far Cry 3 and ACIV, which are quite demanding as well. Also, the Tomb Raider benchmark finishes up just fine without any problems. I hear BioShock Infinite is quite demanding (and has floating ships to boot!). Maybe I should see whether my overclock can handle that? Should I change any options in the NVCP regarding Heaven?


Well the way I see it, if your games are running smoothly (and stable, cool etc...) leave it. I've done a lot of reading regarding OCing and since I'm fairly new to it myself, I'm not going to suggest anything I know would be harmful, but maybe try forcing the NVCP power setting to prefer high performance and that might keep the card from downclocking. When it hangs in Heaven the driver might think you've exited the program and may be why it's downclocking when it hangs (because from what I know, the adaptive setting does just that, downclocks when no load is present). But ultimately, IMO, benchmarks are used to test certain aspects of your gpu/CPU combo and are really used as a base. The results you see in game after your OC are really what you're looking for eh? So again if it's stable in your favorite games, I say roll with it. If you want a solid benchmark score with no hang ups, then I'd say downclock just for the purpose of benchmarking. Just my thoughts.

I could never add heaven or valley to the individual profiles in NVCP so if you have the same issue you'll probably have to force the power setting globally if that makes sense.


----------



## dagger.tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Well the way I see it, if your games are running smoothly (and stable, cool etc...) leave it. I've done a lot of reading regarding OCing and since I'm fairly new to it myself, I'm not going to suggest anything I know would be harmful, but maybe try forcing the NVCP power setting to prefer high performance and that might keep the card from downclocking. When it hangs in Heaven the driver might think you've exited the program and may be why it's downclocking when it hangs (because from what I know, the adaptive setting does just that, downclocks when no load is present). But ultimately, IMO, benchmarks are used to test certain aspects of your gpu/CPU combo and are really used as a base. The results you see in game after your OC are really what you're looking for eh? So again if it's stable in your favorite games, I say roll with it. If you want a solid benchmark score with no hang ups, then I'd say downclock just for the purpose of benchmarking. Just my thoughts.
> 
> I could never add heaven or valley to the individual profiles in NVCP so if you have the same issue you'll probably have to force the power setting globally if that makes sense.


I'll try that and see if that helps. I'll probably just mainly rely on in-game testing for stability. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DarkReign32

Ugh...I'm still so tempted to buy a Hawk just so I can have fun OC'ing it. Also being slightly bored doesn't help any. Someone give me theirs


----------



## DarkReign32

Well...I wound up buying a 780 Classified. This is what happens when i get bored. I'll probably end up selling these 760's. Maybe.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1q14u9/bf4_i_have_multiple_fixes_that_make_the_game_90/
> 
> you could try that to fix the drops, mine hasn't had any major drops after I followed this guide


Lol I was the one who posted that link here. But it doesn't work for me any more. Not since the last update. I have friends with the same issues. Possibly due to a memory leak caused by the game itself.


----------



## ewokerskeone

hello fellow 760 owners so im new to this forum and after reading through this thread for a few hours today to get some info about flashing the bios on my 2 asus gtx 760 's i decided to join to see if anyone could help me with a few things im not sure about.

the only reason i wanted to edit the bios on these cards was to "TRY" and get a higher power limit .
in the picture below of Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.26 on the "power table" there are 9 different sections ( wich i have numbered) would anyone be able to tell me what these 9 settings are actually for ? or atleast the ones i need to adjust to get a higher TDP

i have also overclocked my cards with afterburner +113 to the core and +350 to mem wich GPU-Z reports as 1119 clock 1885 boost and 1677 mem but while in a 3d application the boost clock maxes out @ 1306 gpu1 and 1280 gpu2 is it normal for these cards to add +100-120mhz ontop of what i have already OC'd too or am i getting false readings from Afterburner / furmark ?

i should mention @stock clocks/bios boost jumped to 1185mhz not the standard 1072mhz ... normal ? or did i just get lucky ?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Ugh...I'm still so tempted to buy a Hawk just so I can have fun OC'ing it. Also being slightly bored doesn't help any. Someone give me theirs


since i got my GTX760-SLI i have completed all the most resource intensive games. Now i play BF4 exclusively... well, i'm DLing TitanFall Beta and will see if it is fun soon... it should be one of the best MP games in a while....

the point is, i have not been bored for 1 second with my GTX760-SLI. Play games and have fun!









i don't even OC anymore. All stock speeds are more stable for BF4. SP games can use OCing a little. And all the most resource intensive SP games are fun to OC.

MetroLL was so cool i couldn't stop playing it for weeks. (Including replaying the original Metro because the LL storyline made it more fun to play the original knowing wat was up with the whole story.)

The new Tomb Raider game was as fun or funner than Far Cry 3. I played both of them non-stop for weeks.

Crysis 3 was too good to be true. And it, again thanks the the enlightening storyline, made me want to play the 1st two Crysis games again. Crysis 3 was simply bliss considering the perfect story and how they cleaned-up the story from Crysis 2. It all makes perfect sense now. And Crysis 4 should be unbelievable!

so just play games and have fun! They generally need enough tweaking that they are as rewarding as OCing. Especially when u consider taking advantage of GTX760 tech which can be just as tricky mastering as it is for OCing.

GL

PS
finish all the great games out. PM me if u need help with any.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> since i got my GTX760-SLI i have completed all the most resource intensive games. Now i play BF4 exclusively... well, i'm DLing TitanFall Beta and will see if it is fun soon... it should be one of the best MP games in a while....
> 
> the point is, i have not been bored for 1 second with my GTX760-SLI. Play games and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't even OC anymore. All stock speeds are more stable for BF4. SP games can use OCing a little. And all the most resource intensive SP games are fun to OC.
> 
> MetroLL was so cool i couldn't stop playing it for weeks. (Including replaying the original Metro because the LL storyline made it more fun to play the original knowing wat was up with the whole story.)
> 
> The new Tomb Raider game was as fun or funner than Far Cry 3. I played both of them non-stop for weeks.
> 
> Crysis 3 was too good to be true. And it, again thanks the the enlightening storyline, made me want to play the 1st two Crysis games again. Crysis 3 was simply bliss considering the perfect story and how they cleaned-up the story from Crysis 2. It all makes perfect sense now. And Crysis 4 should be unbelievable!
> 
> so just play games and have fun! They generally need enough tweaking that they are as rewarding as OCing. Especially when u consider taking advantage of GTX760 tech which can be just as tricky mastering as it is for OCing.
> 
> GL
> 
> PS
> finish all the great games out. PM me if u need help with any.


Sadly...I've played all of those. Although I haven't invested much time in BF4 sp or mp yet. I started playing NFS Rivals too. Not a bad game. I'll probably end up playing bioshock or metro again before Thief is released.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

I'm about to buy a small PCB GTX 760 and I was wondering if there was a full body watercooler out there?


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Sadly...I've played all of those. Although I haven't invested much time in BF4 sp or mp yet. I started playing NFS Rivals too. Not a bad game. I'll probably end up playing bioshock or metro again before Thief is released.


If you're gonna play the SP on BF4, the visuals will be the most you'll get out if it IMO. I've been a BF player since 1942.... Eh? Get it? 1942? Yeah anyways, I'm not THAT old and I've never been impressed with BF SP campaigns. I'd rather play CoD SP, then go play BF MP when I'm done lol. Original CoD was what got me hooked on PC games. Head shots with Mosin Nagant ALL DAY!

But anyways to make this post relevant to the thread, you can rock the 760s completely maxed out in SP BF, and it looks great.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm about to buy a small PCB GTX 760 and I was wondering if there was a full body watercooler out there?


Not totally sure what you're asking, but pretty much everything regarding what waterblocks are available for GTX760s is discussed here in this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1457672/is-the-evga-gtx-760-acx-sc-card-based-of-reference-design-waterblock-question/40_20#post_21591831


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm about to buy a small PCB GTX 760 and I was wondering if there was a full body watercooler out there?


By small PCB do you mean the one that Asus and MSI use? I know Asus' DCUII OC PCB is slightly smaller, and uses just one 8 pin connector. I would check EKWB and see if any of the 670 waterblocks fit, or try alphacool. They may have something that fits as well.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Lol I was the one who posted that link here. But it doesn't work for me any more. Not since the last update. I have friends with the same issues. Possibly due to a memory leak caused by the game itself.


Oh, my bad, I must have missed that







I haven't been playing much 'cause after last update my game began to crash in every few seconds. Haven't changed any settings, just installed the latest update. Hopely they'll get the game running correctly soon, people are starting to be quite pissed off according to what I've read from EA and DICE forums...


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Not totally sure what you're asking, but pretty much everything regarding what waterblocks are available for GTX760s is discussed here in this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457672/is-the-evga-gtx-760-acx-sc-card-based-of-reference-design-waterblock-question/40_20#post_21591831


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> By small PCB do you mean the one that Asus and MSI use? I know Asus' DCUII OC PCB is slightly smaller, and uses just one 8 pin connector. I would check EKWB and see if any of the 670 waterblocks fit, or try alphacool. They may have something that fits as well.


Thanks, I'll go check Alphacool to see what they got cause I know that EKWB doesn't have anything that would go with my mod.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Thanks, I'll go check Alphacool to see what they got cause I know that EKWB doesn't have anything that would go with my mod.


Disregard. Thought you were referring to a different manufacturer.


----------



## santrik

Is it going to be any performance bios release for this card in the near future? I've got a near friend who has got a GTX760 WFx3 and he has reached his cards oc limits at the moment and would need a few more mV.

Or maybe someone could point us in the right direction in what to do with the card in order to enhance the performance?
I was thinking if the LLC mod for AB would suffice?


----------



## ewokerskeone

santrik kepler bios tweaker v1.27 may be of use to you it supports voltage and power table's for GTX760's

"remember to back-up your bios before you flash"

keep in mind with all programs like this it is a use at own risk type of deal ...











*KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip*97k .zip file


----------



## santrik

Thanks alot mate. I have read about the kepler bios tweaker but it did not come to mind when I wrote the previous post.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well...I wound up buying a 780 Classified. This is what happens when i get bored. I'll probably end up selling these 760's. Maybe.


Unless you have an EVBOT i would return it. Cant change the voltages without it


----------



## DancingOnAshes

Okay, I keep running into the OC reset when I try to use Heaven, and when I try to run Borderlands 2 I get an odd throttle, where the card throttles down to 50% stock, and I get forced to restart the computer. Anyone got any ideas? Running a Gainward 760.

Edit: Actually, nvm. My brain decided to stop being ******ed for 5 seconds, and I realised that's when I need to dial back on the settings a few Mhz and try again.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well...I wound up buying a 780 Classified. This is what happens when i get bored. I'll probably end up selling these 760's. Maybe.


Anyone know how much a used Hawk would go for after one month of usage?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Anyone know how much a used Hawk would go for after one month of usage?


Hawks are rare and if they're great clockers will sell for a premium.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hawks are rare and if they're great clockers will sell for a premium.


Sweet, planning on pairing my hawk with another hawk or a similar clocked card, otherwise I may sell it and get a single GPU like a 780 or 800series, I'd only do that if the 2GB becomes problematic this year, the performance is superb and I dont want to let this card go, waiting on Witcher 3, Watch Dogs and the other next gens, as long as one or two hawks/760s can carry me through 1080p and maybe 1440p I'm more than happy, it looks so great aswell and the build of it is the best I've ever had, tired of plastic coolers lol
edit: Is it safe to flip the LN2 switch to test overclock potential on air?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Sweet, planning on pairing my hawk with another hawk or a similar clocked card, otherwise I may sell it and get a single GPU like a 780 or 800series, I'd only do that if the 2GB becomes problematic this year, the performance is superb and I dont want to let this card go, waiting on Witcher 3, Watch Dogs and the other next gens, as long as one or two hawks/760s can carry me through 1080p and maybe 1440p I'm more than happy, it looks so great aswell and the build of it is the best I've ever had, tired of plastic coolers lol
> edit: Is it safe to flip the LN2 switch to test overclock potential on air?


Yeah its fine


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yeah its fine


Ok thanks


----------



## agb5

Hi, new 760 owner. I've been looking up the last couple days what the aftermarket cooling options are for this card. Looking at all the various coolers on newegg and they have this extensive list of compatible cards, but no 760. The only one I found referenced was the accelero 3 which at one site was not listed as compatible with the 760 but at another it was. So I'm confused. The accelero is also listed here as the best option for the 760 but it sounds like there might be issues on "some" cards with installing the 3 while on others not. I dunno..can someone clear this up for me? All I'm asking is what coolers are compatible with the 760 and are there video's of the installation that I can watch and review any issues that may come up....thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> Hi, new 760 owner. I've been looking up the last couple days what the aftermarket cooling options are for this card. Looking at all the various coolers on newegg and they have this extensive list of compatible cards, but no 760. The only one I found referenced was the accelero 3 which at one site was not listed as compatible with the 760 but at another it was. So I'm confused. The accelero is also listed here as the best option for the 760 but it sounds like there might be issues on "some" cards with installing the 3 while on others not. I dunno..can someone clear this up for me? All I'm asking is what coolers are compatible with the 760 and are there video's of the installation that I can watch and review any issues that may come up....thanks.


It probably comes down to the brand and model of the 760 you're going to be using, since the PCBs can vary between the models and makers....


----------



## agb5

just bought the MSI....


----------



## agb5

sorry didn't realize MSI had more than one version of it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127744


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> sorry didn't realize MSI had more than one version of it...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127744


They do a twin frozr cooler for it but i wouldve bought it with that already installed. If its a reference pcb you could watercool it?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> They do a twin frozr cooler for it but i wouldve bought it with that already installed. If its a reference pcb you could watercool it?


Watercooling a 760 is a huge waste of money


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Watercooling a 760 is a huge waste of money


Ok


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Watercooling a 760 is a huge waste of money


So, according to you, at what point does it become worth the money? As in what models _are_ worth it?







They generate heat, much like everything else in a PC....Is there a dollar amount on the card, or a particular model # where it starts?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So, according to you, at what point does it become worth the money? As in what models _are_ worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They generate heat, much like everything else in a PC....Is there a dollar amount on the card, or a particular model # where it starts?


All i know is 2 reference model evga screaming at 3000-4000 rpm at 70-80 degrees each justified me watercooling them to get lower temps and almost dead silent solution when i couldnt afford or didnt want to buy a 780 at least not in Aus. I still remember when i sli'd two 7600gt's haha just because i could but they were passively cooled lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So, according to you, at what point does it become worth the money? As in what models _are_ worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They generate heat, much like everything else in a PC....Is there a dollar amount on the card, or a particular model # where it starts?


Why would you even consider Watercooling a 760? Even at 1500 core they don't perform better then a 770 on air and you'll spending more on a 760 and block. Don't be a fool. Buy a nice 760 gaming or Windforce and be done with it. They will do 1300 Core and perform exactly the same as a water-cooled reference.


----------



## agb5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> They do a twin frozr cooler for it but i wouldve bought it with that already installed. If its a reference pcb you could watercool it?


You can't buy twin frozr coolers separately can you? That's just an MSI thing they put on their own cards right? So can the version of the 760 I posted fit the accelero 3? Or am I just **** out of luck on aftermarket cooling?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why would you even consider Watercooling a 760? Even at 1500 core they don't perform better then a 770 on air and you'll spending more on a 760 and block. Don't be a fool. Buy a nice 760 gaming or Windforce and be done with it. They will do 1300 Core and perform exactly the same as a water-cooled reference.


I dont get why you're so against it. For me 760's in SLi was cheaper than a 780 (in Aus) and they perform better and i was wanting them to be cooler and quieter and i am only gaming at 1080p so it was perfect for me. To each their own though.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> You can't buy twin frozr coolers separately can you? That's just an MSI thing they put on their own cards right? So can the version of the 760 I posted fit the accelero 3? Or am I just **** out of luck on aftermarket cooling?


Yeah i couldnt be sure of that.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> You can't buy twin frozr coolers separately can you? That's just an MSI thing they put on their own cards right? So can the version of the 760 I posted fit the accelero 3? Or am I just **** out of luck on aftermarket cooling?


You could try to find a broken MSI card (if somebody is selling something like that, here in Finland we have a special site where people sell broken components for spare parts). I don't think it would be very expensive and you could take a cooler out of it and place it to your card


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Unless you have an EVBOT i would return it. Cant change the voltages without it


Hey there
Another good reason not to do the 780

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hawks are rare and if they're great clockers will sell for a premium.


Agreed im not sellin any of mine no time soon








And if your really lucky you can get three of em to play nicely ........ something I must test out at some stage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Watercooling a 760 is a huge waste of money


LoooL








Yep you cant polish a turd mate









But if there was one for the Hawk......... I wouldn't care

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> You could try to find a broken MSI card (if somebody is selling something like that, here in Finland we have a special site where people sell broken components for spare parts). I don't think it would be very expensive and you could take a cooler out of it and place it to your card


Hello there XxC


----------



## melodystyle2003

No guys, gtx 780 classified can be volt adjusted using the gtx classified controller program, as in this review
Also a ref design gtx780 can go up to 1.35V using ncp4206 voltage hack.

At current prices, getting a gtx760 and watercool it is somehow waste of money, since you get with 20-30€ more an asus gtx770 or msi gtx770 (comparing with current hawk price).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No guys, gtx 780 classified can be volt adjusted using the gtx classified controller program, as in this review
> Also a ref design gtx780 can go up to 1.35V using ncp4206 voltage hack.
> 
> At current prices, getting a gtx760 and watercool it is somehow waste of money, since you get with 20-30€ more an asus gtx770 or msi gtx770 (comparing with current hawk price).


Howsitgoin ?
O/clockin with EVBOT will give you 1.36 - 1.37v if im correct


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why would you even consider Watercooling a 760? Even at 1500 core they don't perform better then a 770 on air and you'll spending more on a 760 and block. Don't be a fool. Buy a nice 760 gaming or Windforce and be done with it. They will do 1300 Core and perform exactly the same as a water-cooled reference.


How well do they perform if you can get them to 1500? Just curious, can you get them to have similar performance?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Howsitgoin ?
> O/clockin with EVBOT will give you 1.36 - 1.37v if im correct


Fine Hom how about you?
For EVBOT: "1.425V on the evbot = 1.55V (one pcb switch on, so +25mV), zero artifacts noted. With all the runs many early KPE owners did with either the tool or EVBot at 1.5V + 2 switches w/o a DMM , but on water ... (no names wink.gif), it's reasonable to say that there are several KPEs out there that have seen >1.6V and lived!

maybe even 1.7v. with both switches enabled and pwm at 600khz I get a *.2v* jump from what I set in evbot to what dmm measures."


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Fine Hom how about you?
> For EVBOT: "1.425V on the evbot = 1.55V (one pcb switch on, so +25mV), zero artifacts noted. With all the runs many early KPE owners did with either the tool or EVBot at 1.5V + 2 switches w/o a DMM , but on water ... (no names wink.gif), it's reasonable to say that there are several KPEs out there that have seen >1.6V and lived!
> 
> maybe even 1.7v. with both switches enabled and pwm at 600khz I get a *.2v* jump from what I set in evbot to what dmm measures."


That is a massive + LLC volt jump








Sweet as mate but I'd be even better if I didn't have to work ever again .........


----------



## nathanblandford

ok sure i was just putting my opinion forward, we cant all afford the same equipment







I wanted to do it because they got hot especially in the summer here and i didnt like the noise. I didnt expect all the hate for the card and people telling me not to bother, thought this forum was meant to be supportive.







guess i was wrong.


----------



## Dortheleus

When it comes to size and length. Can someone tell me if there's a better card then a watercooled GTX760 at ±150mm long?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey there
> Another good reason not to do the 780
> Agreed im not sellin any of mine no time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if your really lucky you can get three of em to play nicely ........ something I must test out at some stage
> LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you cant polish a turd mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if there was one for the Hawk......... I wouldn't care
> Hello there XxC


I just saw you broke my 760 SLI Firestrike HWbot record. You son of a....


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello there XxC


Well, hello to you too







How's it going there in the warm?

P.S I think I'll need a little help from you next month when I'm going to get my hands to my coming Hawk, but I'll PM to you when it arrives


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm about to buy a small PCB GTX 760 and I was wondering if there was a full body watercooler out there?


Yes. I have 2 of the short pcb EVGA cards with XSPC 670 blocks that fit perfectly and work great.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Yes. I have 2 of the short pcb EVGA cards with XSPC 670 blocks that fit perfectly and work great.


Thanks


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> I dont get why you're so against it. For me 760's in SLi was cheaper than a 780 (in Aus) and they perform better and i was wanting them to be cooler and quieter and i am only gaming at 1080p so it was perfect for me. To each their own though.


I watercooled mine and couldn't b happier. They run smoother, cooler, and quieter now and overclock well without voltage increases. So why get two 760's and water cool them over buying a 780? Cause I could. We can argue our way up to the next best card until we've reached the top card and then the question would be "why didn't you just buy a rocket"?.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I watercooled mine and couldn't b happier. They run smoother, cooler, and quieter now and overclock well without voltage increases. So why get two 760's and water cool them over buying a 780? Cause I could. We can argue our way up to the next best card until we've reached the top card and then the question would be "why didn't you just buy a rocket"?.


Any firestrike benchmarks with your watercooled 760 setup?


----------



## Pimphare

@Stay puft
No sir. I haven't done much lately. I've been sick for the past week. I'll look into that though and report back when I'm able. I gotta go to work sick here in about an hour.


----------



## Dortheleus

Now for the big question...Anyone planning to upgrade their perfect condition reference card and willing to sell it to this friendly Montrealer???
















I should specify that I'm looking for the small PCB model GTX 760.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Now for the big question...Anyone planning to upgrade their perfect condition reference card and willing to sell it to this friendly Montrealer???


I just bought a 780 Classified. I have a 760 SC w/ACX that's sitting around. Two actually.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> ok sure i was just putting my opinion forward, we cant all afford the same equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do it because they got hot especially in the summer here and i didnt like the noise. I didnt expect all the hate for the card and people telling me not to bother, thought this forum was meant to be supportive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i was wrong.


Do you watercool the rest of your system?
In case you want to lower the noise of your gpus, there are few solutions you can follow, but perhaps on the expensive side.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> ok sure i was just putting my opinion forward, we cant all afford the same equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do it because they got hot especially in the summer here and i didnt like the noise. I didnt expect all the hate for the card and people telling me not to bother, thought this forum was meant to be supportive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i was wrong.


Sorry man if we came off that way
If you can get the blocks and bridge go for it ......
Its a shame the hawk doesn't have a block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just saw you broke my 760 SLI Firestrike HWbot record. You son of a....











Its what I do.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Well, hello to you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going there in the warm?
> 
> P.S I think I'll need a little help from you next month when I'm going to get my hands to my coming Hawk, but I'll PM to you when it arrives


34c yesterday and 85% humidity









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I watercooled mine and couldn't b happier. They run smoother, cooler, and quieter now and overclock well without voltage increases. So why get two 760's and water cool them over buying a 780? Cause I could. We can argue our way up to the next best card until we've reached the top card and then the question would be "why didn't you just buy a rocket"?.


LoooooL








If you block any card they go much better


----------



## agb5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> You could try to find a broken MSI card (if somebody is selling something like that, here in Finland we have a special site where people sell broken components for spare parts). I don't think it would be very expensive and you could take a cooler out of it and place it to your card


hmm, could you forward me that site? and if anyone knows of a place like this in the U.S please feel free to post it.

Btw crypt...do you play Eve online? You look like my old CEO and I believe she was also from Finland. Just wondering.


----------



## agb5

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127744&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Card+-+Nvidia-_-MSI-_-14127744

also could I get "verification" that the accelero 3 will absolutely not fit on the above make and model of 760? Or is is something you only know once you actually open the thing up?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127744&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Card+-+Nvidia-_-MSI-_-14127744
> 
> also could I get "verification" that the accelero 3 will absolutely not fit on the above make and model of 760? Or is is something you only know once you actually open the thing up?


It fits on the 760 Hawk.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 34c yesterday and 85% humidity


That is so unfair! Here it's been snowing for couple of days and if it was just snow, it wouldn't bother, but why does it need to be wet snow?! I think that it's already enough snow for this year, but at the same time I'm really scared about our spring, when everything melts and it's even more wet everywhere... I think I shoud travel to Spain or some elsewhere to get rid of this weather








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agb5*
> 
> hmm, could you forward me that site? and if anyone knows of a place like this in the U.S please feel free to post it.
> 
> Btw crypt...do you play Eve online? You look like my old CEO and I believe she was also from Finland. Just wondering.


You can find those sites from here and here. I can help you with language and everything else if you need, just PM me. I didn't see any MSI 760 for sale right now, but time by time they pop up.

And no, I haven't played Eve online, I had to google it to find out what kind of game it was


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sorry man if we came off that way
> If you can get the blocks and bridge go for it ......
> Its a shame the hawk doesn't have a block


Yeah i already have and its much better than i thought it would be. Playing battlefield 4 last night nothing went above 35*C


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do you watercool the rest of your system?
> In case you want to lower the noise of your gpus, there are few solutions you can follow, but perhaps on the expensive side.


Yeah i have. What are the other options though it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> LoooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you block any card they go much better


Well this is my first water cooling endeavor and the performance increase is like night n day! I'm very pleased with my results.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Yeah i already have and its much better than i thought it would be. Playing battlefield 4 last night nothing went above 35*C


That's what I'm talking about! My cards get in the high 30*C at most during a Valley Benchmark test


----------



## TheBoom

Watercooling the hawk voids the warranty, at least for my region. There's a sticker on one of the screws that attach the cooler to the plate. Would love to try wc though. Might be able to actually overvolt my hawk without it dying again.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Watercooling the hawk voids the warranty, at least for my region. There's a sticker on one of the screws that attach the cooler to the plate. Would love to try wc though. Might be able to actually overvolt my hawk without it dying again.


How good is MSI's RMA, if my Hawk decides to kick the bucket in the next one or two years, would they send me a new 8xx or 9xx as I've been hearing from other manufacturers?


----------



## ermethic

Hi, I have a GTX 760 mini by Asus. Changed the stock cooler with an Accelero Mono but since the BIOS is locked to 39% fan speed, this results in the Mono fan running at ~1400rpm, which is kind of on the noisy side especially since it's in idle.
I modded the BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 to lower the fan speed, tried 15 and 20% but doesn't seem to have any effect. The flash goes fine, when I reread the BIOS it shows the new value in place, but Afterburner or GPU Tweak doesn't let me go lower than 39%.
Any idea how I can get this resolved somehow ?

thank you very much in advance...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> Hi, I have a GTX 760 mini by Asus. Changed the stock cooler with an Accelero Mono but since the BIOS is locked to 39% fan speed, this results in the Mono fan running at ~1400rpm, which is kind of on the noisy side especially since it's in idle.
> I modded the BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 to lower the fan speed, tried 15 and 20% but doesn't seem to have any effect. The flash goes fine, when I reread the BIOS it shows the new value in place, but Afterburner or GPU Tweak doesn't let me go lower than 39%.
> Any idea how I can get this resolved somehow ?
> 
> thank you very much in advance...


Try this bios, it is made by skyn3t but i dont know how it performs. Normally idle fan should be ~20-23%.

Asus.GTX760.DirectCU-II-OC.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## ermethic

Thanks but it didn't work








I flashed it with -4 -5 -6 but now windows boots in a lower resolution and in device management it gives me "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)" error on the video card.
Any idea on who could help me modify the original bios so i can unlock a lower fan speed ? or any other solution ?

thanks !


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> Thanks but it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed it with -4 -5 -6 but now windows boots in a lower resolution and in device management it gives me "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)" error on the video card.
> Any idea on who could help me modify the original bios so i can unlock a lower fan speed ? or any other solution ?
> 
> thanks !


What's your ori bios?


----------



## ermethic

please delete, accidentally double posted


----------



## ermethic

Here it is: GTX760-DCMOC-2GD5 version 80.04.C4.00.67

GK104_mini.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## ewokerskeone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> Thanks but it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed it with -4 -5 -6 but now windows boots in a lower resolution and in device management it gives me "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)" error on the video card.
> Any idea on who could help me modify the original bios so i can unlock a lower fan speed ? or any other solution ?
> 
> thanks !


here is the bios you posted i droped the min fan speed to 11%

also here is kepler bios tweaker 1.27

GK104_mini.zip 123k .zip file


KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file


Remember to back befor you hack









also for nvflash did you try "--protectoff" befor you flashed ?

and if you use multiple cards try "--index=0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 1 ) "--index=1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 2 )

hope this is of some help to you

ok so i posted this b4 i read all your posts









in afterburner settings goto the fan tab and tick the box that says " enable user defined software automatic fan control " set the fan curve you want save it and you should be good


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewokerskeone*
> 
> here is the bios you posted i droped the min fan speed to 11%
> 
> also here is kepler bios tweaker 1.27
> 
> GK104_mini.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> 
> Remember to back befor you hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for nvflash did you try "--protectoff" befor you flashed ?
> 
> and if you use multiple cards try "--index=0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 1 ) "--index=1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 2 )
> 
> hope this is of some help to you


Does the kelper tweak v1.27 new voltage setting actually work?


----------



## ewokerskeone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp177*
> 
> Does the kelper tweak v1.27 new voltage setting actually work?


it dose work but that dosn't mean you will get more than 1.21V due to chip restrictions

i have an Asus Direct CUII OC and i was not able to get voltage past 1.21v but i able to set that as the defualt voltage


----------



## seanp177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewokerskeone*
> 
> it dose work but that dosn't mean you will get more than 1.21V due to chip restrictions
> 
> i have an Asus Direct CUII OC and i was not able to get voltage past 1.21v but i able to set that as the defualt voltage


Oh ok


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> How good is MSI's RMA, if my Hawk decides to kick the bucket in the next one or two years, would they send me a new 8xx or 9xx as I've been hearing from other manufacturers?


Depends on your local warranty centre/distro I guess. A few years ago I had a 8800 gts that died after the warranty. I topped up about 20-30 bucks for a 250gts.

Just last month my 760 hawk died twice and they replaced it both times without too many questions.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> Here it is: GTX760-DCMOC-2GD5 version 80.04.C4.00.67
> 
> GK104_mini.zip 123k .zip file


I ve found a bios close to yours, from inno3d brand. If you want to try it too, let me know. No warranty given ofc, as before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Depends on your local warranty centre/distro I guess. A few years ago I had a 8800 gts that died after the warranty. I topped up about 20-30 bucks for a 250gts.
> 
> Just last month my 760 hawk *died twice* and they replaced it both times without too many questions.


Good luck there my friend


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Good luck there my friend


760 Hawk dying at 1.25v and temps below 75c without a proper explanation seems like bad luck to me







. Hahah.

Thus i've decided not to overvolt past 1.212v and not use the LLC mod with my 3rd hawk.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Depends on your local warranty centre/distro I guess. A few years ago I had a 8800 gts that died after the warranty. I topped up about 20-30 bucks for a 250gts.
> 
> Just last month my 760 hawk died twice and they replaced it both times without too many questions.


Oh I see, thanks


----------



## ermethic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewokerskeone*
> 
> here is the bios you posted i droped the min fan speed to 11%
> 
> also here is kepler bios tweaker 1.27
> 
> GK104_mini.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> 
> Remember to back befor you hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for nvflash did you try "--protectoff" befor you flashed ?
> 
> and if you use multiple cards try "--index=0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 1 ) "--index=1 -4 -5 -6 x.rom" (gpu 2 )
> 
> hope this is of some help to you
> 
> ok so i posted this b4 i read all your posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in afterburner settings goto the fan tab and tick the box that says " enable user defined software automatic fan control " set the fan curve you want save it and you should be good










It doesn't work with the BIOS modded with the 1.27 Tweaker, on manual or custom curve, they're both stuck on 39%. Tried your BIOS too, it's the same.
If I reread the modded BIOS from the card, it shows a lower limit, but it seems that the 39% is stuck








Any ideas what I should try next ?

thank you !


----------



## ArtemisFowl

Can someone walk me through on how to over clock my GTX 760? I see the instructions on the front page of the owners club, yeah but I'm not sure on some parts. So, I'm just kinda worried since I'm very noob with computers and I don't want to fry my graphics card. So, if someone could help me, that'd me great. (I have all the programs downloaded that was in the instructions)


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> Can someone walk me through on how to over clock my GTX 760? I see the instructions on the front page of the owners club, yeah but I'm not sure on some parts. So, I'm just kinda worried since I'm very noob with computers and I don't want to fry my graphics card. So, if someone could help me, that'd me great. (I have all the programs downloaded that was in the instructions)


What parts do you specially mean? Feel free to PM me, I know the basics, and I'll help in every way I know to


----------



## ArtemisFowl

"with 8MSAA and check what your GPU can boost in stock clocks. Use the GPU-Z to monitor the realtime max boost clocks (in my case, boost 2.0 is 1215-1137=78Mhz (6*13Mhz))."

The first step is clear, simply put do this. However, This step is kinda Greek to me.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> "with 8MSAA and check what your GPU can boost in stock clocks. Use the GPU-Z to monitor the realtime max boost clocks (in my case, boost 2.0 is 1215-1137=78Mhz (6*13Mhz))."
> 
> The first step is clear, simply put do this. However, This step is kinda Greek to me.


So you just test how high your GPU boosts before adding any clocks to it, and you can do this by changing FurMarks settings. So first you open GPU-Z and press sensors, and there is the place to see your boost clock, and when you click the core clock reading and memory clock reading, it should give you a little text in the top corner of each reading box, that says min/max/avg. Click them both for couple times to see the max reading. Then you turn your FurMark on with the settings given at the front page and see how high it'll go


----------



## ArtemisFowl

So, I ran the test while watching GPU-Z.

GPU Core Clock Highest: 1123.5 Mhz
GPU Memory Clock Highest: 1502.3 MHz

These are the highest it got during the test.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> So, I ran the test while watching GPU-Z.
> 
> GPU Core Clock Highest: 1123.5 Mhz
> GPU Memory Clock Highest: 1502.3 MHz
> 
> These are the highest it got during the test.


Yep, sounds right







Now you just see how high it'll go when clocked. Start by adding some clocks to your core (with AB I can add +145, but all this is very individual), and find the spot where it goes unstable. When you find the spot, lower the clocks a little, and add the extra +12mV (if your card is willing to take it, mine wasn't) and run the test again to make sure it's stable. Then you do the same to memory (mine went all the way up to +500). Everytime you change something, open GPU-Z again to reset sensors. That's how I did it, and I'm pretty sure that you won't be able to burn your card, because you can't add too much voltages on these ( they won't take more than 1.212v), unless you have a volt modded Hawk







Don't be afraid if you computer shuts down or FurMark crashes, that just means you need to lower your clocks. Everytime it does that, you need to restart AB to set new clocks ( they will reset after every crash). Too much memory clocks will also cause coloured squares to blink at your screen, you don't need to do anything, it will go by and AB just resets your clocks again







Your clock stability is only truly tested when you can play highly stressing games without crashes.


----------



## ewokerskeone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work with the BIOS modded with the 1.27 Tweaker, on manual or custom curve, they're both stuck on 39%. Tried your BIOS too, it's the same.
> If I reread the modded BIOS from the card, it shows a lower limit, but it seems that the 39% is stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I should try next ?
> 
> thank you !


seems its an nvidia problem i found this on the Arctic website .

http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-mono-plus.html i asume this is your cooler ?

Nvidia graphics cards with their latest drivers may be misinterpreting the fan speed of our coolers and thus the reporting through software is wrong. Further Nvidia is no longer controlling the fan speed depending on PWM values based on the GPU temperature. E.g. if you set 30% PWM, Nvidia translates it into 1050 RPM. Independent whether you run a 40 mm (10,000 RPM max) or a 140 mm (1,500 RPM max) fan and independent of their maximum fan speeds, Nvidia will drive both at exactly 1050 RPM.

Nvidia's inability interpreting the fan speed signal might make the graphics card's controller spin the fan up and down. AMD boards control the fan speed consequently according to the GPU temperature and thus this cannot happen. With a fan controller software like Precision X this issue is controllable in the best way. There is to be aware that the percentages are not corresponding to PWM values but to fix fan speeds set by Nvidia. We recommend you to follow our suggested control curve precisely.



follow the curve in the pic let me know if you get any changes

also how have you connected your fan ? directly to the gfx card or by using the 3-4 pin adapter ?


----------



## ewokerskeone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Your clock stability is only truly tested when you can play highly stressing games without crashes.


this is a very good point to take into consideration as furmark is an OpenGL benchmark and you will see higher stable clocks over a DirectX benchmark like unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## ArtemisFowl

What does it mean when it says " 5' furmark burn-in test" Does that mean, 5 minutes, 5 Inches, 5 what. lol?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> What does it mean when it says " 5' furmark burn-in test" Does that mean, 5 minutes, 5 Inches, 5 what. lol?


It means five minutes, so that is the way to quickly test stability. Remember to test it for at least 15 mins when it can't pass for five minutes and you lower the clocks (you might need to lower the clocks again to reach stability in longer test). And always keep an eye for the temps, so you can avoid throttling (too much heat causing clocks to drop). In my mind 80 degrees is max ( I have my GPU with stock cooler in Phantom case). I think it could handle 85 degrees, but I'm just so overprotective for my card







It's always better to have your clocks so stable, that even a bomb wouldn't cause crashing. When your clocks are well stable, you can enjoy gaming more and without worries. Of course when benching you can go close to your cards limits, and I even prefer that to get the max out of it


----------



## ArtemisFowl

http://i60.tinypic.com/k3vjo9.png

I finished testing and these clocks made it past the 15 min. test. I had to tone down the Core Clock by 13 MHz, but other than that it works. I'm very happy with my new Overclocked GTX 760. Thank you for your help, btw. The Pinkie painting on your case is epic.


----------



## ermethic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewokerskeone*
> 
> seems its an nvidia problem i found this on the Arctic website .
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-mono-plus.html i asume this is your cooler ?
> 
> Nvidia graphics cards with their latest drivers may be misinterpreting the fan speed of our coolers and thus the reporting through software is wrong. Further Nvidia is no longer controlling the fan speed depending on PWM values based on the GPU temperature. E.g. if you set 30% PWM, Nvidia translates it into 1050 RPM. Independent whether you run a 40 mm (10,000 RPM max) or a 140 mm (1,500 RPM max) fan and independent of their maximum fan speeds, Nvidia will drive both at exactly 1050 RPM.
> 
> Nvidia's inability interpreting the fan speed signal might make the graphics card's controller spin the fan up and down. AMD boards control the fan speed consequently according to the GPU temperature and thus this cannot happen. With a fan controller software like Precision X this issue is controllable in the best way. There is to be aware that the percentages are not corresponding to PWM values but to fix fan speeds set by Nvidia. We recommend you to follow our suggested control curve precisely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> follow the curve in the pic let me know if you get any changes
> 
> also how have you connected your fan ? directly to the gfx card or by using the 3-4 pin adapter ?


Hi.

Of course it does not work. Evga PrecisionX, as well as MSI Afterburner, Asus GPU Tweak, Zotac Firestorm, they're essentially the same software with very slight skin differences. I've installed them all (not the same time, ofc) and they *all* are limited to 39% minimum fan speed both from the custom curve and on manual setting, so it's in my opinion a hardware not a software issue. I'm almost definitely sure it's a BIOS issue not a driver issue, since I have installed different drivers and the issue didn't change.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/k3vjo9.png
> 
> I finished testing and these clocks made it past the 15 min. test. I had to tone down the Core Clock by 13 MHz, but other than that it works. I'm very happy with my new Overclocked GTX 760. Thank you for your help, btw. The Pinkie painting on your case is epic.


No problem







Nice clocks you got there. And thank you, I think it's not completely done yet, and when I have an inspiration, I might paint the name of the PC next to Pinky


----------



## nathanblandford

So what are people getting as average overclocks on the core ignoring memory? Im wondering if we could get a log of results going to see what these cards of capable of. Im still trying to find the maximum stable overclock thats stable. Some benchmarks and games for me react differently. For instance i couldnt run more than 400-450+ on my memory in bf4 but with other games i can get more and some benchmarks i get less. This is running 5-10mins furmark only getting +150 then heaven i can run 350. And then furmark i can get 104 on my cores and heaven i can only get about +67 then bf4 i can get somewhere in between depending on memory overclock.

Im thinking i should just set the lower of everything and be done with it. I found between scene 6-7 of heaven i cant have more than about 150 on the memory otherwise it stutters to load. But doesn crash.

My average core clock is somewhere between 1267-1380Mhz with memory ranging from 3004-3505Mhz

Temps not going over 35-40 degrees today they were maxing out at 29 under full load.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> So what are people getting as average overclocks on the core ignoring memory? Im wondering if we could get a log of results going to see what these cards of capable of. Im still trying to find the maximum stable overclock thats stable. Some benchmarks and games for me react differently. For instance i couldnt run more than 400-450+ on my memory in bf4 but with other games i can get more and some benchmarks i get less. This is running 5-10mins furmark only getting +150 then heaven i can run 350. And then furmark i can get 104 on my cores and heaven i can only get about +67 then bf4 i can get somewhere in between depending on memory overclock.
> 
> Im thinking i should just set the lower of everything and be done with it. I found between scene 6-7 of heaven i cant have more than about 150 on the memory otherwise it stutters to load. But doesn crash.
> 
> My average core clock is somewhere between 1267-1380Mhz with memory ranging from 3004-3505Mhz
> 
> Temps not going over 35-40 degrees today they were maxing out at 29 under full load.


Wow those are high clocks, at stock voltage?


----------



## Onikage

Well here is my final OC for my Asus card this is the only OC stable in AC4 it just dosnt like core overcloacking at all







so if your gonna stress test your card AC4 is the way to go i tried a lot of trick and custom bios and it actualy helped in lot of games but this one just dosnt give a f...
its also very poorly optimized ROFL.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Wow those are high clocks, at stock voltage?


Yeah gpuz and evga precision x reckon theyre hitting110-115% power tdp and voltage maxing out at 1.212 consistently. I was getting lower before i watercooled them but it only made a smidge of difference nothing to rave about. Thats why i asked before about voltage limit mods but i dont think i would do it anyway as the extra .12 doesnt seem to help or hinder as far as i can tell.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Well here is my final OC for my Asus card this is the only OC stable in AC4 it just dosnt like core overcloacking at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if your gonna stress test your card AC4 is the way to go i tried a lot of trick and custom bios and it actualy helped in lot of games but this one just dosnt give a f...
> its also very poorly optimized ROFL.


I need to buy ac4 and i think ill try some metro LL too.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Well here is my final OC for my Asus card this is the only OC stable in AC4 it just dosnt like core overcloacking at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if your gonna stress test your card AC4 is the way to go i tried a lot of trick and custom bios and it actualy helped in lot of games but this one just dosnt give a f...
> its also very poorly optimized ROFL.


Really? I had a few clocks that seemed stable in AC4 but once I started bioshock infinite they crashed within 5 mins.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Really? I had a few clocks that seemed stable in AC4 but once I started bioshock infinite they crashed within 5 mins.


Same thing with my 760's. It was stable in just about every other game but when it came to bioshock it would crash after a half hour. Good game to test out with.


----------



## ArtemisFowl

What settings should I apply to the Unigine Heaven benchmarking test?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtemisFowl*
> 
> What settings should I apply to the Unigine Heaven benchmarking test?


Just set preset to extreme and full screen, and 1920x1080 resolution. It can crash on it's own, at least last time I used Heaven it crashed with stock clocks, that's why I prefer Valley


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Yeah gpuz and evga precision x reckon theyre hitting110-115% power tdp and voltage maxing out at 1.212 consistently. I was getting lower before i watercooled them but it only made a smidge of difference nothing to rave about. Thats why i asked before about voltage limit mods but i dont think i would do it anyway as the extra .12 doesnt seem to help or hinder as far as i can tell.


Having tried the volt mods, I'd have to say it works actually. The extra voltage allows for stability at higher clocks.

And yours would also benefit from a bios mod to increase the power limit since its maxing out.

Mine reaches 1.212v constantly but tdp remains around 90-ish.

At 1.2v the clocks aren't stable for long.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Having tried the volt mods, I'd have to say it works actually. The extra voltage allows for stability at higher clocks.
> 
> And yours would also benefit from a bios mod to increase the power limit since its maxing out.
> 
> Mine reaches 1.212v constantly but tdp remains around 90-ish.
> 
> At 1.2v the clocks aren't stable for long.


does it matter if i dont have a hawk and i have the evga superclocked model? Id be interested to try it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> does it matter if i dont have a hawk and i have the evga superclocked model? Id be interested to try it.


IF your cards are capable to get .012v it should work
You should require a hawk if you wish to go past 1.212v


----------



## melodystyle2003

The +0.012V usually means an automatic one bin step up to the core (+13Mhz increment). Not bad but not a miracle too.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> does it matter if i dont have a hawk and i have the evga superclocked model? Id be interested to try it.


yeah sadly you need the hawks to get past 1.212v.

edit : actually any card with the NCP4206 voltage chip. which I believe the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 might be using.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> yeah sadly you need the hawks to get past 1.212v.
> 
> edit : actually any card with the NCP4206 voltage chip. which I believe the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 might be using.


No unfortunately if it was possible I wouldn't have bothered spending more paper on more cards I that i didn't need LoooooL


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No unfortunately if it was possible I wouldn't have bothered spending more paper on more cards I that i didn't need LoooooL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> yeah sadly you need the hawks to get past 1.212v.
> 
> edit : actually any card with the NCP4206 voltage chip. which I believe the gigabyte 760 rev 2.0 might be using.


Damn. Awell not much i can do. Ill see how high i can get my benchmarks without it.


----------



## bharathitman

Hi guys,

Last October I got a Galaxy GTX 760 2GB card, it was running fine to few months. In Jan my PSU stopped working, Corsair CX 600, got it replaced. Recently I have been facing a GPU related problem where when the GPU usage is around 60-70% (TDP - 60 to 85%), the voltage of the card goes to 1.2 volts and a 'Voltage Limit Reached' flag comes in GPU Shark. This causes the performance to suffer like crazy with frame stuttering. Basically the performance is reduced by half. I use Win 8.1, i5 4570 and AsRock h87 Pro 4 mobo.

I cant pin point which part is faulty, i reverted back the drivers to two revisions 332.X , and 331.X . The same problem persists, any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bharathitman*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Last October I got a Galaxy GTX 760 2GB card, it was running fine to few months. In Jan my PSU stopped working, Corsair CX 600, got it replaced. Recently I have been facing a GPU related problem where when the GPU usage is around 60-70% (TDP - 60 to 85%), the voltage of the card goes to 1.2 volts and a 'Voltage Limit Reached' flag comes in GPU Shark. This causes the performance to suffer like crazy with frame stuttering. Basically the performance is reduced by half. I use Win 8.1, i5 4570 and AsRock h87 Pro 4 mobo.
> 
> I cant pin point which part is faulty, i reverted back the drivers to two revisions 332.X , and 331.X . The same problem persists, any advice would be very much appreciated


With GTX760s voltage doesn't pass 1.212V (except HAWKs) anyway. Some don't pass 1.2V, like mine. My partner had the same problem with his 670 GPUs. Problem was solved when he completely re-installed Windows. In BF4 he also needed to install DirectX manually. Problem still appears when playing Assassin's Creed IV, but I've heard that it's somehow a problem in the game. But if someone has a solution to this, I would be interested to know why this happened.


----------



## bharathitman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> With GTX760s voltage doesn't pass 1.212V (except HAWKs) anyway. Some don't pass 1.2V, like mine. My partner had the same problem with his 670 GPUs. Problem was solved when he completely re-installed Windows. In BF4 he also needed to install DirectX manually. Problem still appears when playing Assassin's Creed IV, but I've heard that it's somehow a problem in the game. But if someone has a solution to this, I would be interested to know why this happened.


This problem has me thinking from 2 weeks, I live in India , calling tech support is of no use, they will think i have messed up something while overclocking (I haven't overclocked this card). What confuses me is this card was absolutely working fine a month back. I installed a fresh copy of windows 7, same problem over there. I had done a bios update a month back, reverted back but no use. Now downloading 334.XX drivers, hopefully it gets solved. Otherwise I have to test the card in my friends place


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bharathitman*
> 
> This problem has me thinking from 2 weeks, I live in India , calling tech support is of no use, they will think i have messed up something while overclocking (I haven't overclocked this card). What confuses me is this card was absolutely working fine a month back. I installed a fresh copy of windows 7, same problem over there. I had done a bios update a month back, reverted back but no use. Now downloading 334.XX drivers, hopefully it gets solved. Otherwise I have to test the card in my friends place


Have you tried using afterburner or precision x to set voltage to 1.212v? It might solve the problem.


----------



## bharathitman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Have you tried using afterburner or precision x to set voltage to 1.212v? It might solve the problem.


Yes I did, along with GPU Voltage Limit Reached , I get GPU Overvoltage Limit Reached in GPU Shark (No performance improvements)


----------



## Vici0us

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I'm running two ACX 760s and one of them has a backplate on it. I noticed that it has a couple little oil leaks on top of the plate. I think, that's normal for a backplate? Should I be worried? My temps are perfectly fine. Here's a pic.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bharathitman*
> 
> Yes I did, along with GPU Voltage Limit Reached , I get GPU Overvoltage Limit Reached in GPU Shark (No performance improvements)


So these notifications are from GPU Shark? How bout not starting it up?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I think I have psu problems which I shouldn't its only a month old . Every time since my last bench session ( catzilla ) I try to game or use 3d applications my rig shuts down straight away . Stock clocks or not . It told me that it shut down from unstable power supply .

Suggestions anyone . Had a weird code too 071


I think my 3+3v / 3vcc is supposed to be 3.3v + not 2.8 v
It just shut down out of the blue again for no reason


----------



## afdude2018

UPS just delivered this today. Replaced a GTX 570.


----------



## no1youknow

I ran the valley benchmark on extreme HD preset and got a score of 3000 with 2 gtx 760s..I have a feeling this is not normal. On an amd 8320 chip btw. Any thoughts?
resolution was in 1920x1080 fullscreen. I had also enabled sli in nvidia control panel and have the sli rendering mode on nvidia recommended


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> I ran the valley benchmark on extreme HD preset and got a score of 3000 with 2 gtx 760s..I have a feeling this is not normal. On an amd 8320 chip btw. Any thoughts?
> resolution was in 1920x1080 fullscreen. I had also enabled sli in nvidia control panel and have the sli rendering mode on nvidia recommended


I was getting around 3300-3400 with two overclocked 760's paired with an overclocked 4670k. Your results don't sound too far off really.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> I ran the valley benchmark on extreme HD preset and got a score of 3000 with 2 gtx 760s..I have a feeling this is not normal. On an amd 8320 chip btw. Any thoughts?
> resolution was in 1920x1080 fullscreen. I had also enabled sli in nvidia control panel and have the sli rendering mode on nvidia recommended


Seems normal to me. SLI scaling in Valley just isn't as good as games imo.


----------



## no1youknow

Re-ran the tests after I had it clocked up a bit higher and managed to achieve 3.4k. Thanks for the feedback guys.

I was just wondering because in the OP, the scores for sli are well over 4k.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Re-ran the tests after I had it clocked up a bit higher and managed to achieve 3.4k. Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> I was just wondering because in the OP, the scores for sli are well over 4k.


Check the CPU's used. I have a feeling they're i7 or extreme versions (3930x etc...)

Edit: My friends set up is almost identical to mine, or rather was. He has two 760's with a 4770 and he gets an extra 500-600 points with a lower overclock on the GPU's.


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Check the CPU's used. I have a feeling they're i7 or extreme versions (3930x etc...)
> 
> Edit: My friends set up is almost identical to mine, or rather was. He has two 760's with a 4770 and he gets an extra 500-600 points with a lower overclock on the GPU's.


Thanks for your help. I didn't know the cpu made that much of a difference. I rechecked the results in the OP and realized that one of the benchmarks a ocn member posted wasn't in 1920x1080. I assumed it was in 1080, so it's partly my fault.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Thanks for your help. I didn't know the cpu made that much of a difference. I rechecked the results in the OP and realized that one of the benchmarks a ocn member posted wasn't in 1920x1080. I assumed it was in 1080, so it's partly my fault.


Ah it happens. CPU will make more of a difference in synthetics. In bench's like 3dmark having a 4770 means a much higher physics score which can relate to a higher combined score. My 4670k averages 9100 in physics a 4770k at 4.4 will be around 12k or so. But again that's in the world of synthetics.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> So what are people getting as average overclocks on the core ignoring memory? Im wondering if we could get a log of results going to see what these cards of capable of. Im still trying to find the maximum stable overclock thats stable. Some benchmarks and games for me react differently. For instance i couldnt run more than 400-450+ on my memory in bf4 but with other games i can get more and some benchmarks i get less. This is running 5-10mins furmark only getting +150 then heaven i can run 350. And then furmark i can get 104 on my cores and heaven i can only get about +67 then bf4 i can get somewhere in between depending on memory overclock.
> 
> Im thinking i should just set the lower of everything and be done with it. I found between scene 6-7 of heaven i cant have more than about 150 on the memory otherwise it stutters to load. But doesn crash.
> 
> My average core clock is somewhere between 1267-1380Mhz with memory ranging from 3004-3505Mhz
> 
> Temps not going over 35-40 degrees today they were maxing out at 29 under full load.


Performance PC finally got some more Alphacool blocks in, ordering them stateside saved me about 60 bucks so I'm glad I held out. Anyways, 2 on the way, so I'll have some numbers in a week or so.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Performance PC finally got some more Alphacool blocks in, ordering them stateside saved me about 60 bucks so I'm glad I held out. Anyways, 2 on the way, so I'll have some numbers in a week or so.


Nice will be interesting to compare. You running an i7?


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Nice will be interesting to compare. You running an i7?


Unfortunately no, I wanted to go big, but at the time the pocket book said "no way". I'm running an FX-6300 currently @4.1. But it does the job pretty well, for now anyways.


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Nice will be interesting to compare. You running an i7?


Will post pictures of valley run with 8320 and 4770k soon


----------



## Notty

Is there any way of mod bios to unlock more voltage? I have Asus GTX760 DC2 version btw. I can only apply +70 on the core before it crashes, wich I think is really low...

Thank you


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is there any way of mod bios to unlock more voltage? I have Asus GTX760 DC2 version btw. I can only apply +70 on the core before it crashes, wich I think is really low...
> 
> Thank you


Sadly, nope. Not unless you have a MSI 760 GTX Hawk.


----------



## Notty

Ok mate. thank you. I got a bad chip :| Can´t get past +70 on the core on MSI Afterburner, although this version is already factory overclocked.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Ok mate. thank you. I got a bad chip :| Can´t get past +70 on the core on MSI Afterburner, although this version is already factory overclocked.


I don't think you have a bad chip brudda, a standard 760 core clock is 980. So if you're getting +70 over the boost clock, like what 1142? then I'd say you're doing pretty good with not being able to add more voltage. Just my opinion chief.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is there any way of mod bios to unlock more voltage? I have Asus GTX760 DC2 version btw. I can only apply +70 on the core before it crashes, wich I think is really low...
> 
> Thank you


I have the same asus card and it also overcloacks prety porly i only managed to get 64 mhz on the core other people in this thread also couldnt get much out of it







i should have went with msi or gigabyte card


----------



## dagger.tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is there any way of mod bios to unlock more voltage? I have Asus GTX760 DC2 version btw. I can only apply +70 on the core before it crashes, wich I think is really low...
> 
> Thank you


Have you tried upping the voltage +.012v in MSI AfterBurner Beta?


----------



## TopicClocker

Anyone know what a month old 760 Hawk could fetch for in the UK/Europe?


----------



## roguetrip

Hi all,

I recently got a MSI 760 Blower that is great. Then I bought a Asus 760 DC2 that came yesterday. Now there is something going on if I sleep the computer and wake it up everything is super sluggish and even opening firefox takes 5x+ longer than usual. If I start a game it is like a slideshow and audio cracking. I reboot and PC and it is ok and even games would work ok. Well after 2hrs of Dishonered and finishing the game I started Crysis 3 for the first time and it was a slideshow... rebooted PC and it runs much smoother.

This only started as I enabled SLI, I'm figuring maybe try the Asus by itself but would just post up here first.

Games:
Batman AO
Crysis 3
Dishonered

Noteworthy?
Single 24" monitor @ 1920x1080
CPU i7 4770k stock clocks
Nvidia Drivers 334.89 WHQL
GPU's stock clocks
Memory set at 1866 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v


----------



## Dortheleus

I'm looking for stats from a watercooled 760, stock and OCed, can anyone help?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> I'm looking for stats from a watercooled 760, stock and OCed, can anyone help?


i have sli'd 760's under water what were you after?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> i have sli'd 760's under water what were you after?


I'm looking for temps of the water before cooling with stock and with OC, can you help?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> I'm looking for temps of the water before cooling with stock and with OC, can you help?


yeah well i have bitspower water temp sensors in my loop and i even have one in one of the ports of my alphacool 760 blocks. Was it just water temp you wanted to know? Or core temp too? Ill report back in a little bit with some results


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Anyone know what a month old 760 Hawk could fetch for in the UK/Europe?


Around £200 on ebay


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Around £200 on ebay


Ok thanks, thinking of pairing or selling mine if enticed by the 800 series if they're around the same cost of getting another card with similar or better performance.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> i have sli'd 760's under water what were you after?


Well im pretty bummed. I finally got my Water all set up and i went and fried a card putting it together, im not sure how but i couldnt even get a POST after it was all put together. sure enough it was my 2nd card. so numbers are delayed for sli but I can tell you with a single 760 I can get +87 over boost clock on the core, stable with no hangs in valley and +300 on the mem... The card acts like it could do so much more on the memory, like +300 ain't no thing. Score on extreme hd 1080p was 1800 on the dot. After 3 passes I never saw temps higher than 38c with the Alphacool blocks, whereas with the ACX coolers not clocked I was seeing temps up to 75c and even 80c in battlefield if my heater was on (raising the ambient temp for a short while). Anywho EVGA cross shipped my new card today, UPS says it'll be here Monday so hopefully I'll have some sli numbers and pics when it's all said and done.


----------



## IMKR

Does anyone own a MSI GTX 760 hawk?

I have this card atm and I would like to overclock it.

I am new at OC'ing anything and i dont even know the first step.
can someone give me some guideline and info?
such as

What software did you use to oc this?
is it worth ocing this gpu?
if yes, to what degree?

questions such as these.

and a general question,
whats a good GPU OC'ing guide?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> Does anyone own a MSI GTX 760 hawk?
> 
> I have this card atm and I would like to overclock it.
> 
> I am new at OC'ing anything and i dont even know the first step.
> can someone give me some guideline and info?
> such as
> 
> What software did you use to oc this?
> is it worth ocing this gpu?
> if yes, to what degree?
> 
> questions such as these.
> 
> and a general question,
> whats a good GPU OC'ing guide?


Take a look at the OC Guide in first page, that'll help you to start







If I've understood right, you need to volt mod your card to be able to raise it's voltages higher than regular 760's.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> Does anyone own a MSI GTX 760 hawk?
> 
> I have this card atm and I would like to overclock it.
> 
> I am new at OC'ing anything and i dont even know the first step.
> can someone give me some guideline and info?
> such as
> 
> What software did you use to oc this?
> is it worth ocing this gpu?
> if yes, to what degree?
> 
> questions such as these.
> 
> and a general question,
> whats a good GPU OC'ing guide?


Check the pages of this thread, there's quite a bit about overclocking 760's....


----------



## SimpleJack

Ok read through 300 pages over the past few days and i'm brain dead on this lol I can't get the voltages to get up past 1.17. I've used GPU-Z and KBT to tweak the voltages to 1.25 etc, and still in OC Guru 2 i can get the voltage to 1.225 -1.25 but on GPU-Z i can't get it above 1.17. clock max is 1306.5 and anything higher causes a crash. Anyone have any ideas?

Gigabyte GTX 760 2BG OC edition Rev. 2


----------



## no1youknow

Results of my valley runs when ocing
Maxed out at +50 on the clock and +500 on the memory
evga sc


----------



## kangk81

I just went in and ditched the stock cooler for my msi tf 4gb. Went for a universal vga cooler and saw the temps plummet to 50+ while playing crysis 3. Seriously though I would prefer to have a full cover block.

I could fry an egg on the back plate if not for the massive 200mm fan blowing directly on the cards.

I'm thinking to go full ghetto and get some old school heat sinks for the rams and vrm. They are currently on the stock heat spreader.

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## msigtx760tf4

Hi anyone got modded bios for N760 TF 2GD5/OC please ?
this is my score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7908521
if i find better bios I can do more scores


----------



## THC Butterz

Played arround with my card and made myself a bios tonight, Here is my result!


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Played arround with my card and made myself a bios tonight, Here is my result!


Interesting. Got any benchmarks?


----------



## kangk81

Finally I got around to water cooling my desktop. Here are some pics with temps while running [email protected] on full load.

CPU 4770K was delidded, lapped, CLP on die and MX4 on water block OC to 4.5Ghz GPU blocks are the EK Universal GPU Block bridge edition. the SLI block is a parallel link as it is the only type suitable. Currently I'm using the stock heat spreader by MSI to cool the VRMs and RAM chips.

Pardon the ghetto look of the rad cos my case was too small for it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Ok read through 300 pages over the past few days and i'm brain dead on this lol I can't get the voltages to get up past 1.17. I've used GPU-Z and KBT to tweak the voltages to 1.25 etc, and still in OC Guru 2 i can get the voltage to 1.225 -1.25 but on GPU-Z i can't get it above 1.17. clock max is 1306.5 and anything higher causes a crash. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 760 2BG OC edition Rev. 2


That's because giga wont do any more than 1.212v max . So I would use MSI Afterburner and on the general settings page tick the boxes You should get 1.2v on stock bios and the extra volts with AB if your card can

Giga has 3 different voltage specs for the same card

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> Well im pretty bummed. I finally got my Water all set up and i went and fried a card putting it together, im not sure how but i couldnt even get a POST after it was all put together. sure enough it was my 2nd card. so numbers are delayed for sli but I can tell you with a single 760 I can get +87 over boost clock on the core, stable with no hangs in valley and +300 on the mem... The card acts like it could do so much more on the memory, like +300 ain't no thing. Score on extreme hd 1080p was 1800 on the dot. After 3 passes I never saw temps higher than 38c with the Alphacool blocks, whereas with the ACX coolers not clocked I was seeing temps up to 75c and even 80c in battlefield if my heater was on (raising the ambient temp for a short while). Anywho EVGA cross shipped my new card today, UPS says it'll be here Monday so hopefully I'll have some sli numbers and pics when it's all said and done.


How did you do that ? Run the pump backwards or something ?
Sorry that happened to you


----------



## msigtx760tf4

HOMECINEMA-PC --> is there any moded bios for N760 TF 2GD5/OC ??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigtx760tf4*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC --> is there any moded bios for N760 TF 2GD5/OC ??


I would think so but don't think a bios flash will give you more vcore
I use stock bios on my Gigas and on my Hawks and get [email protected]@1.35v with AB softmod


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That's because giga wont do any more than 1.212v max . So I would use MSI Afterburner and on the general settings page tick the boxes You should get 1.2v on stock bios and the extra volts with AB if your card can
> 
> Giga has 3 different voltage specs for the same card
> How did you do that ? Run the pump backwards or something ?
> Sorry that happened to you


No, I think my fingers zapped something while installing the block/backplate or trying to remove the excess thermal paste EVGA DUMPED on the gpu...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigtx760tf4*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC --> is there any moded bios for N760 TF 2GD5/OC ??


There is a modded vBIOS for it, but you should be specific about what modification you're looking for in the vBIOS....For example, if you're looking for a voltage mod for these cards, you might as well stop looking because you and I are both hardware limited, so no amount of soft-modding is going to get you above 1.212v (in case you haven't noticed by now, I have the card in question - actually 2 of them







)....The main changes that I've seen in the modded vBIOS for this card is the disabling of the Boost feature....


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Interesting. Got any benchmarks?


Sure, here's valley on extreme HD preset


----------



## kangk81

Just a quick question, physx on cpu and physx on gpu. Does it make a difference?

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokona512

While the CPU can process the physx data, it is horribly inefficient and slow at it, so it is best to have the GPU handle it, and if you cannot, then disable it.


----------



## Majentrix

Already have some memory heatsinks lying around, they're going to be attached with the tape.
It's a shame EVGA didn't use a reference PCB for their 760 ACX cards, otherwise I could've ordered a 670 full-cover for $20 more.

In any case it'll arrive on Wednesday or Thursday, and I then can see how my card performs under water.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> While the CPU can process the physx data, it is horribly inefficient and slow at it, so it is best to have the GPU handle it, and if you cannot, then disable it.


that's where i'm caught in a conundrum. If i use my gpu for physx I can't enable SLI. if I set it to auto, physx goes to CPU.

is there an workaround for this?


----------



## Mokona512

hmm weird, it should allow you to use SLI and physx at the same time on the GPU.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> hmm weird, it should allow you to use SLI and physx at the same time on the GPU.


I mean I can really tell in-game. but when running catzilla, it tells me physx is on CPU and the falling concrete block looks a lot like lego pieces.....


----------



## Mokona512

So when you enable SLI, you lose the option to set physx to use the GPU in the nvidia control panel?

does the auto select come back after enabling physx?

e.g.,


----------



## mkmitch

Any reason I shouldn't get this card as I play dayz standalone and skyrim at 1920X1020, I can afford the 770 or 780 but see no reason to buy them as they seem like overkill for my needs. Oh and my cpu is a 2550K OC to 4.3.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmitch*
> 
> Any reason I shouldn't get this card as I play dayz standalone and skyrim at 1920X1020, I can afford the 770 or 780 but see no reason to buy them as they seem like overkill for my needs. Oh and my cpu is a 2550K OC to 4.3.


I play Skyrim with some killer texture/FX mods and this card dominates completely maxed out. DayZ should be golden too. Came from an 8800 GTS, started with one EVGA Superclocked ACX and picked up a 2nd one later on, now they are both under water and I've yet to be disappointed.


----------



## 271973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmitch*
> 
> Any reason I shouldn't get this card as I play dayz standalone and skyrim at 1920X1020, I can afford the 770 or 780 but see no reason to buy them as they seem like overkill for my needs. Oh and my cpu is a 2550K OC to 4.3.


I downgraded from a 780 TI to a 760 and the hit on DayZ at 1440p was noticeable, but not a killer. This was a month or two ago though, and at that time, it ran pretty poorly on all setups (not sure if there have been optimizations for GPU since then).

tldr; for 1080p, 760 is a winner


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> So when you enable SLI, you lose the option to set physx to use the GPU in the nvidia control panel?
> 
> does the auto select come back after enabling physx?
> 
> e.g.,


This is what I set on my control panel as well. Maybe it the benchmarker that's causing this. Might be catzilla defaults to CPU. gotta play around with the settings and see what I come up with.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Already have some memory heatsinks lying around, they're going to be attached with the tape.
> It's a shame EVGA didn't use a reference PCB for their 760 ACX cards, otherwise I could've ordered a 670 full-cover for $20 more.
> 
> In any case it'll arrive on Wednesday or Thursday, and I then can see how my card performs under water.


be ready to see at at least a 20deg C drop when @ full load... I'm using the same block and I run [email protected] 24/7. my temps rarely exceed 60deg C and I'm living in the tropics with ambient of around 30deg C


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Already have some memory heatsinks lying around, they're going to be attached with the tape.
> It's a shame EVGA didn't use a reference PCB for their 760 ACX cards, otherwise I could've ordered a 670 full-cover for $20 more.
> 
> In any case it'll arrive on Wednesday or Thursday, and I then can see how my card performs under water.


Well if you get to a point where you can drop some coin on some full cover blocks, Alphacool makes full cover for the ACX cards, I have them and so does nathanblandford. I haven't seen temps over 42c yet. As with the ACX coolers I would sometimes see 75-80 under full load. Bought mine from Performance PCs, cheaper than buying them from Alphacool.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Are the new msi 760 2gb shipping with the same bracket (extra i/o vent cutouts) as the 4gb?


----------



## SubFocused

Okay guys... So I got my RMA from EVGA and after an awesome hardware/driver battle i have both cards working BUT now im noticing image surging. in valley the framerates are overall lower than what they were before my other card crapped out, and it looks like the image gets bogged down and then tries to play catch up, but the framerate doesnt really show to take a hit. I loaded up BF4 and it does the same thing, my average FR is around 100 but during the surging in drops to 50-60 than picks back up. Windows isnt showing any hardware issues and SLI is enabled in CP. Right now im at default core and mem clock, and the only altered CP setting is AO set to performance, Power mgnmt is set to prefer maximum, display is set to single and negative LOD bias is set to clamp. these are my usual settings, and have not experienced issue prior to today.

EDIT: Figured it out. Thanks for the help...


----------



## tjb423

Could you update my Info in the main post for my Card, New GPU-Z is at http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpgns/ and My Graphics card is the SC, ACX, Dual BIOS, at 81.4 On the ASIC.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> Could you update my Info in the main post for my Card, New GPU-Z is at http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpgns/ and My Graphics card is the SC, ACX, Dual BIOS, at 81.4 On the ASIC.


Done


----------



## Michalius

I'm sure this has been hashed over, and I tried searching to find it buuuuuut

I'm picking up a 02G-P4-2761-KR EVGA Model, which I gather is the longer PCB model. I like to put my cards under water, so I wanted to check to make sure that I'm not horribly wrong.

I assume this is the same as the long PCB version of the 670s, which means the 680 and 770 waterblocks fit it. Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> I'm sure this has been hashed over, and I tried searching to find it buuuuuut
> 
> I'm picking up a 02G-P4-2761-KR EVGA Model, which I gather is the longer PCB model. I like to put my cards under water, so I wanted to check to make sure that I'm not horribly wrong.
> 
> I assume this is the same as the long PCB version of the 670s, which means the 680 and 770 waterblocks fit it. Am I correct in this assumption?


Sorry, but I don't think anyone makes a full cover waterblock for that card.

Here's a post from another topic discussing a while back what waterblocks are available for 760s, and I don't think anything has changed since ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, for starters. the reference GTX-760 uses the same short 6" PCB as the reference GTX-670 (that's why GTX-670 waterblocks fit reference GTX-760 cards). You can look at the bottom of the card and if your PCB is the full length of the cooler, then it's definitely non-reference.
> 
> Reference GTX-760:
> 
> ^ Has a short 6" PCB that is not as long as the cooler.
> 
> Non-reference GTX-760:
> 
> 
> For the record, there's only two EVGA GTX-760s that are reference design. The 2GB 02G-P4-2760-KR and the 4GB 04G-P4-2766-KR.
> 
> As far as other brand GPUs, all of the GTX-760 cards on this GTX-670 waterblock compatibility list (with green beside them) should be a reference design:
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/529573ace4b05e05ed0467fa/1385526188358/compatibility-gtx670.pdf (PDF)
> 
> XSPC and EK both made waterblocks for the short PCB reference GTX-670 that will fit the reference GTX-760, and Watercool made Heatkiller blocks specifically for the reference GTX-760 (that are likewise compatible with the GTX-670).
> 
> And, as has been mentioned already in this thread, the only manufacturer so far to make a waterblock for any of the non-reference GTX-760s is Alphacool, and it only lists as being compatible with:
> 
> EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2762-KR
> EVGA GTX-760 04G-P4-3768-KR
> EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2765-KR
> 
> http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf (PDF)


----------



## Fonzie1225

Anybody know of any backplates for the Asus OC model?


----------



## Duality92

I'm having a real hard time with my evga gtx 760 acx sc, ...., most I've been able to pull off it is 65 core and no memory increase :S am I missing something, my voltage is 1212....I'm using EVGA precision... maybe I just got a back overclocking gpu?









edit 1 : I just noticed the Bus Interface field in GPU-Z keeps changing from : PCI-E 2.0 x 16 @ x16 2.0 to N/A to PCI-Express to PCI-E x0 @ x15 2.0 to PCI-E 3.0 x0 @ x16 2.0, even saw PCI-E 2.0 X48 @ x16 2.0, I'm figuring this isn't normal....

edit 2 : all my drivers are up to date

edit 3 : 68/200 highest overclock along with Bus interface changing...



edit 4 (lol) : 69.9% ASIC quality, if that helps anything.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonzie1225*
> 
> Anybody know of any backplates for the Asus OC model?


Here is one: *click*


----------



## kangk81

I've officially killed one of my MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb. After 3 days of continuous [email protected], it started throwing up artefacts all over my screen. Now I'm running on 1 card and I'm thinking of getting 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper for the overkill on 1080p and future-proof my gaming PC at least for the next 5 years.

running a universal GPU block without cooling for the VRMs and VRAMs was a bad idea given my intense usage. The temps on the GPU was great though, max 58deg C when on [email protected]


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm having a real hard time with my evga gtx 760 acx sc, ...., most I've been able to pull off it is 65 core and no memory increase :S am I missing something, my voltage is 1212....I'm using EVGA precision... maybe I just got a back overclocking gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit 1 : I just noticed the Bus Interface field in GPU-Z keeps changing from : PCI-E 2.0 x 16 @ x16 2.0 to N/A to PCI-Express to PCI-E x0 @ x15 2.0 to PCI-E 3.0 x0 @ x16 2.0, even saw PCI-E 2.0 X48 @ x16 2.0, I'm figuring this isn't normal....
> 
> edit 2 : all my drivers are up to date
> 
> edit 3 : 68/200 highest overclock along with Bus interface changing...
> 
> 
> 
> edit 4 (lol) : 69.9% ASIC quality, if that helps anything.


Silicon lottery is the blame. I had had one with similar ASIC and stable clocks were 1200-1800Mhz.
Memory oc looks bad perhaps flashing another sc bios version will help you on this.
In general dont be frustrated, losing 1-4 fps in games, comparing with a gtx760 clocked at 1280/1800 isnt a big lose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I've officially killed one of my MSI GTX760 TF 4Gb. After 3 days of continuous [email protected], it started throwing up artefacts all over my screen. Now I'm running on 1 card and I'm thinking of getting 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper for the overkill on 1080p and future-proof my gaming PC at least for the next 5 years.
> 
> running a universal GPU block without cooling for the VRMs and VRAMs was a bad idea given my intense usage. The temps on the GPU was great though, max 58deg C when on [email protected]


I have mine gtx780 clocked at 1254-1800 @ 1.175V with ac xtreme 3 air cooler, it produces on LTC mining ~ 670kH/s using cudaminer, with temps under 60C, if that can help you on choosing your new gpu.


----------



## Duality92

How do I flash another SC bios?


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I have mine gtx780 clocked at 1254-1800 @ 1.175V with ac xtreme 3 air cooler, it produces on LTC mining ~ 670kH/s using cudaminer, with temps under 60C, if that can help you on choosing your new gpu.


Your AC Extreme is air cooling all the VRMs and VRAMs with air right? Mine was just the GPU block and I left the stock heat spreader on. pic was take 2 weeks ago. I think I killed the VRAM


----------



## jmoorez2001

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Watercool-HEATKILLER-reg;-GPU-X-sup3;-GTX-760_42543.html http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alpha-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760-polished-Copper_42589.html http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alpha-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760-Polished-Stainless-Steel-Black_42590.html any one know any thing about these blocks ? will they fit my evga 760 4 gb with acs card ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmoorez2001*
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Watercool-HEATKILLER-reg;-GPU-X-sup3;-GTX-760_42543.html http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alpha-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760-polished-Copper_42589.html http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alpha-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760-Polished-Stainless-Steel-Black_42590.html any one know any thing about these blocks ? will they fit my evga 760 4 gb with acs card ?


In my last post on this thread before this I went over every 760 waterblock option with links to the manufacturer's compatibility lists.

That said, it's a safe bet that your "evga 760 4 gb with acs card" is not a reference card, so the Heatkiller block which is only for reference 760s will not work (nor will any of the GTX 670 blocks from XSPC or EK that are likewise compatible with reference GTX 760s), and the other two links you posted are different versions of the same block from Alphacool, which is only compatible with the following cards:

EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2762-KR
EVGA GTX-760 04G-P4-3768-KR
EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2765-KR

Alphacool is the only manufacturer to make a block for any non-reference 760s, and it's only compatible with those three models. Here is the Alphacool compatibility list:
http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf (PDF)


----------



## jmoorez2001

is the card that i have wish there was a water block for it but seem there isnt grrrr its a bummers tho on well


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah if you ever think you might want to put a GPU under water it's always best to either (a) get a reference card because there's almost always going to be blocks for the reference cards or (b) make sure to check what waterblocks are out or in the works before buying a card that fits one. There's always a strong chance that there never will be a block made for a non-reference card.


----------



## SubFocused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> How do I flash another SC bios?


x2


----------



## IMKR

is oc'ing the 760 the same for EVERY 760?

like i have the gtx 760 hawk by MSI, is the ocing on that different then the method used in the original post?


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah if you ever think you might want to put a GPU under water it's always best to either (a) get a reference card because there's almost always going to be blocks for the reference cards or (b) make sure to check what waterblocks are out or in the works before buying a card that fits one. There's always a strong chance that there never will be a block made for a non-reference card.


Yeah man.. It was a painful lesson. I ordered 2 evga hydro gtx770 so I know they will definitely fit COs the blocks are pre-installed

Sent from my LG-P875 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoorez2001

wasnt a mistake on my part well in a way it was lol i just got the wrong 4 gb card i should of got the other one but oh well ill buy one of them and a W/B to go with it and then sell this one i have now


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> How do I flash another SC bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubFocused*
> 
> x2


Here is the flash guide, no responsibility taken if anything goes wrong (althouth it shouldn't i ve done many many times).


Spoiler: FLASH GUIDE



How to flash *(read all informations first)*


Spoiler: How to flash



Extract this nvflash folder to C:/.

nvflash.zip 364k .zip file

Press Windows key + R
Then on window type

Code:



Code:


cmd

and press Enter.
Then type

Code:



Code:


cd..

and press Enter
Then again type

Code:



Code:


cd..

and press Enter
Then type

Code:



Code:


cd nvflash

and press Enter
Then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

and press Enter
**if you have two or more gtx 760 installed*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



then used this cmd

Code:



Code:


nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 -i0 biosname.rom

, where

Code:



Code:


-i0

is index 0 for first slot gpu,

Code:



Code:


-i1

for second and

Code:



Code:


-i2

for third gpu.


Then when you asked press

Code:



Code:


y

and if you asked again, press again

Code:



Code:


y

After "Update successful" message, restart your pc and enjoy! DONT SKIP THIS RESTART STEP











*More info for flashing*


Spoiler: Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU!



*Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU*
Quote:


> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> Play safe








Spoiler: Nvflash For Windows. and DOS!



*Nvflash For Windows. and DOS.*
Quote:


> For any GPU Brand. no more error messages .
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip
> nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip
> Quote:
> OCN
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! You have been warned.
> 
> I decide to put all this files together to make our life easy.
> 
> !Always backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
> Nvflash For Windows and Dos
> 
> 1st - step
> Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> 
> 2st - step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> "This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 3st - step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 4st - step
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"
> 
> Enjoy! flashing.
> 
> nvflash - -list to know each card index number
> nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
> nvflash - -save -i1 gtx780_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
> nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
> nvflash - -save -i2 gtx780_2.rom to save original 780 bios of card 2 to file
> nvflash - -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Your AC Extreme is air cooling all the VRMs and VRAMs with air right? Mine was just the GPU block and I left the stock heat spreader on. pic was take 2 weeks ago. I think I killed the VRAM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There was the blame, VRMs usually go +20oC above core temperature, if air cooled. Yes it air cools them and i have another fan to blow air in the back of the pcb, on the VRM's side. That way ir gun doesnt read above 70-75oC on them.


----------



## Duality92

Thanks! but where do I find another bios for my card?


----------



## melodystyle2003

You may find gpu bioses here: *LINK*
If you like, try these if your evga gtx760 *is not a dual bios* pcb version:

evgagtx760scNODUALBIOS.zip 244k .zip file


----------



## Fonzie1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Here is one: *click*


Thanks, but are you sure it'll work for this card? I'm fairly certain that's for the reference card. Mine's the OC model.


----------



## Duality92

Where would the switch be located if there was one, by the SLI connectors?


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> is oc'ing the 760 the same for EVERY 760?
> 
> like i have the gtx 760 hawk by MSI, is the ocing on that different then the method used in the original post?


----------



## saywhuut

I've got the 760 GTX for now, for the mean time it will have to make due for my BF4 playing. I can't max out all settings. I can do Ultra for everything, but the resolution bar will have to stay at 100% for now, game still looks fine, but it bugs me I can't slide everything to the right.

Is it worth my time/effort to try to OC this card to the max? Meaning will I even notice a diff in BF4 compared to now? When looking at MSI afterburner the 760 GTX shoots way up to 99-100% usage when playing with the default clock settings. CPU (i5 4670k) stays low for usage

***Playing at 1080p***


----------



## Duality92

Overclocking net you a few fps more possible, in the ranges of 4-5 fps maximum if you can put a good overclock. It depends what you want to pull out of it. The only real way to know is if you try it for yourself, compare your fps with stock clocks and then overclock is as much as possible with the guide on page 1 and see the difference. If this improvement is worth it for you, go for it.

It won't be some kind of super improvement that will enable you to get the slider to 200% without fps drops though.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonzie1225*
> 
> Thanks, but are you sure it'll work for this card? I'm fairly certain that's for the reference card. Mine's the OC model.


I'm not sure about that... But have you asked from Aquatuning's or EK's customer service about compatibility? That could help you. EK also has a compatibility list in their website, so check that out. I've got exactly the same card, and I've been thinking about trying to fit 670 card's backplate in it, 'cause we have two of those and according to EK they should fit in 760 card also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> is oc'ing the 760 the same for EVERY 760?
> 
> like i have the gtx 760 hawk by MSI, is the ocing on that different then the method used in the original post?


You can use the OC guide on the first page, it will work on every single 760. But you can have more clocks to your card than for regular 760, by unlocking your voltages. After you have found your cards last steady point, you can raise your voltages and give your card some more clocks. Regular 760 can only take +12mV, I can't remember how high Hawk's can voltages go after unlocking them. But be careful not to burn up your card with too much voltages! You can ask more info about OC'ing Hawk's with unlocked voltages from HOMECINEMA-PC, he's a pro with those


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'm not sure about that... But have you asked from Aquatuning's or EK's customer service about compatibility? That could help you. EK also has a compatibility list in their website, so check that out. I've got exactly the same card, and I've been thinking about trying to fit 670 card's backplate in it, 'cause we have two of those and according to EK they should fit in 760 card also.
> You can use the OC guide on the first page, it will work on every single 760. But you can have more clocks to your card than for regular 760, by unlocking your voltages. After you have found your cards last steady point, you can raise your voltages and give your card some more clocks. Regular 760 can only take +12mV, I can't remember how high Hawk's can voltages go after unlocking them. But be careful not to burn up your card with too much voltages! You can ask more info about OC'ing Hawk's with unlocked voltages from HOMECINEMA-PC, he's a pro with those


AB soft mod = 1.3v and add zawarudo AB hack tool = 1.3v +++ for Hawk


----------



## Fonzie1225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'm not sure about that... But have you asked from Aquatuning's or EK's customer service about compatibility? That could help you. EK also has a compatibility list in their website, so check that out. I've got exactly the same card, and I've been thinking about trying to fit 670 card's backplate in it, 'cause we have two of those and according to EK they should fit in 760 card also.


This is the best I could find...
http://www.coldzero.eu/forum/archive/index.php/t-4056.html?s=d1b46ed5fefa656fbb4fca5994cadea0


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> I'm not sure about that... But have you asked from Aquatuning's or EK's customer service about compatibility? That could help you. EK also has a compatibility list in their website, so check that out. I've got exactly the same card, and I've been thinking about trying to fit 670 card's backplate in it, 'cause we have two of those and according to EK they should fit in 760 card also.
> You can use the OC guide on the first page, it will work on every single 760. But you can have more clocks to your card than for regular 760, by unlocking your voltages. After you have found your cards last steady point, you can raise your voltages and give your card some more clocks. Regular 760 can only take +12mV, I can't remember how high Hawk's can voltages go after unlocking them. But be careful not to burn up your card with too much voltages! You can ask more info about OC'ing Hawk's with unlocked voltages from HOMECINEMA-PC, he's a pro with those


I've tested over 1.45v on my hawk with the AB mod.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I've tested over 1.45v on my hawk with the AB mod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> AB soft mod = 1.3v and add zawarudo AB hack tool = 1.3v +++ for Hawk


What clocks did those voltages net you two and how much of a performance increase, benchmarking and gaming performance if you dont mind me asking?
Oh and what are the chances of you igniting your card on fire (not litterally, temps really) and does playing with the voltages like that void MSI warranty? I'm not too sure but I think MSI had a decent warranty/rma procedure if your card ascends to hardware heaven, just wanted to make sure


----------



## agb5

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/arctic-accelero-xtreme-hybrid-turbo,26349.html

I emailed arctic about the new TwinTurbo III and they said it should be compatible with the gtx 760 but also sent me a height restriction pdf. Awesome response. I'll post the pdf file, what do you guys think?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/213569241/Accelero-Twin-Turbo-III-Height-Restriction-Drawing


----------



## charliebrown

Got a good deal on a 4gb gigabyte 760 but coming up short finding a block anyone in the same boat or would like to provide me some details where to get one

Thanks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What clocks did those voltages net you two and how much of a performance increase, benchmarking and gaming performance if you dont mind me asking?
> Oh and what are the chances of you igniting your card on fire (not litterally, temps really) and does playing with the voltages like that void MSI warranty? I'm not too sure but I think MSI had a decent warranty/rma procedure if your card ascends to hardware heaven, just wanted to make sure





















I'm sure MSI would void my warranty with all the stuff i've done to it. All testing with stock cooling and -10C Ambient


----------



## IronRush

Hello guys!
My first post and yesterday I have joined the club.
eVGA Geforce GTX 760 SC 2gb ACX.

I am happy. I came from eVGA 650 Ti Boost 2gb SC (very nice card too).
I was doing some tests with OC and seems my card is bad for it, almost no room.
I started with +60 core and only +100 memory and my Heaven Bench crashed.
Am I doing something wrong guys?

PS: very newbie question... overclocking with evga precision, no mods, Am I voiding warranty? Or is it safe?


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronRush*
> 
> Hello guys!
> My first post and yesterday I have joined the club.
> eVGA Geforce GTX 760 SC 2gb ACX.
> 
> I am happy. I came from eVGA 650 Ti Boost 2gb SC (very nice card too).
> I was doing some tests with OC and seems my card is bad for it, almost no room.
> I started with +60 core and only +100 memory and my Heaven Bench crashed.
> Am I doing something wrong guys?
> 
> PS: very newbie question... overclocking with evga precision, no mods, Am I voiding warranty? Or is it safe?


You won't void your warranty by overclocking. Have you tried increasing the voltage?

My cards max out at +50 on the clock and +500 on the memory


----------



## IronRush

Yes no1...
I was testing here, right now, and I am little worried.
Yes... I am doing the overvoltage of 12mV.
My card seems to be on MAX, very max.
+55 core is the max without crash.
My memory can't handle overclock. Only +50 on memory, crash.

To be rock solid, the only way is +55 gpu and nothing on memory.
I dont like it. Superclocked from factory with almost no room?


----------



## skillzdoriftar

Can a gtx 760 oc reach gtx 770? im newbie to overclock


----------



## IronRush

I was thinking here about my overclock problem...
Maybe my motherboard is protecting and blocking my GPU to go further.

I have 4 lines about it inside my bios.

- GFX voltage loadline calibration
- GFX current protection
- Dynamic GFX Core
- Legacy Benchmark Enhancement

Any tips guys?
Because if my card is on the limit, real one, I will return it to the store. I bought yesterday.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure MSI would void my warranty with all the stuff i've done to it. All testing with stock cooling and -10C Ambient


Well Done Dude


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronRush*
> 
> Yes no1...
> I was testing here, right now, and I am little worried.
> Yes... I am doing the overvoltage of 12mV.
> My card seems to be on MAX, very max.
> +55 core is the max without crash.
> My memory can't handle overclock. Only +50 on memory, crash.
> 
> To be rock solid, the only way is +55 gpu and nothing on memory.
> I dont like it. Superclocked from factory with almost no room?


I would try just overclocking the memory and leaving the core alone and see if it still crashes


----------



## IronRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> I would try just overclocking the memory and leaving the core alone and see if it still crashes


Doing more tests I discovered the problem was my gpu. I can't go more than +30. More than that, crashes my heaven bench.
Initial tests after discovered that, I could increase +300 on my memory.


----------



## benjamen50

I got 35+ on core and 545+ on memory, thats pretty good for a memory overclock on a Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X OC I guess.


----------



## Timberbeast33

I just started overclocking my EVGA 760sc it is the one with a blower fan.
I am using Precision X.
I am leaving my power and temps at 100% and 80c.
I have upped core by +50 and Memory +145 I think I may be able to up the memory more but Valley crashed when I upped core +55 and memory +160. I back them off add have not tried upping Memory again yet.

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 42.1
Score: 1762
Min FPS: 23.8
Max FPS: 79.7

System Platform: Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3403MHz) x4
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 9.18.13.3523 (2048MB) x1
Settings
Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset Extreme HD


----------



## Stay Puft

You want to max out target power


----------



## Timberbeast33

my case is fractal design R4. I am trying to keep it as cool as I can, and I am new to overclocking. I am slowing increasing clock and memory. I think I may have hit my limit, without increasing power. I have not crashed but am no longer seeing an increase in benchmarks.


----------



## Timberbeast33

i am now up to +55 core and + 320 memory. I have not upped power(100) or temp(80).

00000.png 2082k .png file


----------



## Timberbeast33




----------



## Timberbeast33

What is the score for a reference 770?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timberbeast33*
> 
> my case is fractal design R4. I am trying to keep it as cool as I can, and I am new to overclocking. I am slowing increasing clock and memory. I think I may have hit my limit, without increasing power. I have not crashed but am no longer seeing an increase in benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timberbeast33*
> 
> i am now up to +55 core and + 320 memory. I have not upped power(100) or temp(80).
> 
> 00000.png 2082k .png file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timberbeast33*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timberbeast33*
> 
> What is the score for a reference 770?


Just a quick and friendly reminder. If a thread has not been replied to at this rate, you can always edit your original post to add info and whatnot to it, especially at the given length of some of your posts. Other users will and can certainly read it in your one post when they can and will see it.

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## AMDExecutor

Just some quick questions :
1) what should i do to unlock voltage on 760gtx gigabyte oc rev1?
AB slider change nothing.
2) Which bios mod could i flash? Can i flash msi hawk one (i guess i cant) or gb oc rev2? Does anyone could share a link to a good mod as i cant find one in owners club? (have found GV-N760OC-2GD but rev is 2 not 1)
thx!


----------



## benjamen50

(Removed Post)


----------



## AMDExecutor

Should i look for any specyfic bios mod for revision of the card or just brand?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Bios mod would unlock the voltage.


What? One effort so far was able to give 1.25V, but didnt give better oc (on non hawk gtx760) perhaps was just a placebo in readings. So honestly its close to zero chances to have a bios which will allow beyond 1.2125V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDExecutor*
> 
> Should i look for any specyfic bios mod for revision of the card or just brand?


Go to msi ab settings - > general and tick on unlock voltage control & monitoring. This should allow you perhaps to add +0.012v on your gou core.


----------



## AMDExecutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What? One effort so far was able to give 1.25V, but didnt give better oc (on non hawk gtx760) perhaps was just a placebo in readings. So honestly its close to zero chances to have a bios which will allow beyond 1.2125V.
> Go to msi ab settings - > general and tick on unlock voltage control & monitoring. This should allow you perhaps to add +0.012v on your gou core.


I did that and unlocked the slider. However gpuz voltage still shows 1.2000v.
Have also modified .cfg file in ab folder (one for unofficial oc) still no luck. I use newest AB. Evega precision and oc guru 2 also change nothing in gpu z.


----------



## Rekones

Hello, I recently bought a GeForce MSI GTX 760 Hawk O.C but I had some little big problem, I getting errors benchmarking/playing new realeses with Default Clocks (1111 Mhz CORE/ 1508 Mhz Memory) using LN1 Bios!
Errors like... NVidia Windows Kernel Driver Version XXX.XX Stopped bla bla bla, Dropped to Desktop and Error OpenGL in FurMark, long freezes in Valley/Heaven Benchmarking, etc
Btw, when I downgrade the clock for -20 Mhz I play/benchmarck fine! (1091 mhz)
Already updated the bios, flash the bios, and used LN2 Bios, Increased Power Limit/Core Voltage and still same problem.A

Need a Replacement?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekones*
> 
> Hello, I recently bought a GeForce MSI GTX 760 Hawk O.C but I had some little big problem, I getting errors benchmarking/playing new realeses with Default Clocks (1111 Mhz CORE/ 1508 Mhz Memory) using LN1 Bios!
> Errors like... NVidia Windows Kernel Driver Version XXX.XX Stopped bla bla bla, Dropped to Desktop and Error OpenGL in FurMark, long freezes in Valley/Heaven Benchmarking, etc
> Btw, when I downgrade the clock for -20 Mhz I play/benchmarck fine! (1091 mhz)
> Already updated the bios, flash the bios, and used LN2 Bios, Increased Power Limit/Core Voltage and still same problem.A
> 
> Need a Replacement?


Use the stock bios pos 1 on switch and clean and re-install NV driver and activate in AB this

You should be getting 1.212v
The do the AB soft modd for 1.3v


----------



## Rekones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Use the stock bios pos 1 on switch and clean and re-install NV driver and activate in AB this
> 
> You should be getting 1.212v
> The do the AB soft modd for 1.3v


About hidden Aux Voltage and Memory Voltage? Increase too?


----------



## Dortheleus

So I'm finally getting a GTX760. I ordered a Zotac GTX-760 4GB.







I'm planning to upgrade it with an EK Watercooler.


----------



## SimpleJack

Gigabyte 990fx a - ud5 can't get my 760 to sli?? Set up, drivers and everythig. Anyone have similar probs?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekones*
> 
> About hidden Aux Voltage and Memory Voltage? Increase too?


Do a couple of benchies without first then bump up aux ( vrm ) . Then bump up mem volts if your mem o/clock is causing issues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Gigabyte 990fx a - ud5 can't get my 760 to sli?? Set up, drivers and everythig. Anyone have similar probs?


Silly quest is your sli bridge working and is sli turned on in NV control panel ?


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do a couple of benchies without first then bump up aux ( vrm ) . Then bump up mem volts if your mem o/clock is causing issues
> Silly quest is your sli bridge working and is sli turned on in NV control panel ?


Yeah haha, I think the bridge works. NV control won't show SLI as an option.


----------



## charliebrown

Can anyone confirm if the alphacool waterblock will work on evga 04g-p4-2768 kr I know it will the 2gb 2765 just hoping the pcb is the same any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Insane569

Did I do it right?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fe4g7/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Yeah haha, I think the bridge works. NV control won't show SLI as an option.


Reseat your cards and try again bro


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Is there any way of mod bios to unlock more voltage? I have Asus GTX760 DC2 version btw. I can only apply +70 on the core before it crashes, wich I think is really low...
> 
> Thank you


Sry for a little late answer..

Just flash custom-made vBios I posted few weeks ago.. It has TDP 180%.. it might help.. I get rock stable 1212mV... and u get maximum out of your card... Remember.. 760GTX has the same ''bug'' as 670GTX.. Higher core OC can cause lower memory OC so u must find best combination..


----------



## Rekones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do a couple of benchies without first then bump up aux ( vrm ) . Then bump up mem volts if your mem o/clock is causing issues


nothing works :\


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Do a couple of benchies without first then bump up aux ( vrm ) . Then bump up mem volts if your mem o/clock is causing issues
> 
> 
> 
> nothing works :\
Click to expand...

re-install video drivers


----------



## Nedooo

Nice forum...but still...
Bench scores out of this world...more like GTX780...
ASUS GPU tweak works best(and maybe only) with ASUS cards...tried MSI and EVGA...better avoided for ASUS card owners...
My 2 cents...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Nice forum...but still...
> Bench scores out of this world...more like GTX780...
> ASUS GPU tweak works best(and maybe only) with ASUS cards...tried MSI and EVGA...better avoided for ASUS card owners...
> My 2 cents...


Unless you flash a workable asus bios for GPU tweek to work on other brands


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unless you flash a workable asus bios for GPU tweek to work on other brands


Thanks for reply








Also there is voltage regulation difference...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is voltage regulation difference...


Adjust p/level to suit in bios


----------



## benjamen50

So where can I find this MSI Afterburner Softmod that allows me to change the voltage from higher than 1.212V?

GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC GTX 760 REV 2.0


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So where can I find this MSI Afterburner Softmod that allows me to change the voltage from higher than 1.212V?
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC GTX 760 REV 2.0


Unfortunately, you can not set voltage above 1.2125V.


----------



## benjamen50

Nooooo. Theres no way to get my graphics card to overvolt past 1.2525v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Nooooo. Theres no way to get my graphics card to overvolt past 1.2525v


Unless you have a Hawk or the 4206 voltage controller chip ( AB softmodd ). No extra volts for you


----------



## Fireblast

Hi guys, I have a question. I have a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC 2GB. I found my max core overclock using Furmark at 1293MHz (effective), however in Unigine Heaven it's only stable at 1267MHz (effective).

That's fine and all. My question is, I'm hitting about 1975MHz stable on the memory overclock (7900MHz effective). That seems ridiculously high to me!

Is it really safe to run my memory at this high of a frequency? Wouldn't this cause it to draw more power and generate more heat? As you know, there's no temp diode on the memory chips...

I just want to know if this is safe, if such a high frequency really can damage the memory.


----------



## benjamen50

Weird. I didn't even notice my own typo I meant 1.2125v.

Anyway regarding your gigabyte GPU. Is this a revision 1 or revision 2 windforce 3x.

You can tell if its rev 2 if it looks like the cooler is like all the other new gigabyte GPUs all the same. Rev 1 is the cooler that isn't used anymore.

It is most likely that your memory overclock is hindering your core overclock. Did you get your GPU to overvolt to 1.21v yet? That also helps.

My advice is to lower down the memory oc by 100 MHz or more. If you did core overclock first then memory overclock then you've actually found your Max oc.


----------



## Fireblast

Sorry, I should have been more specific. It's a Rev. 2 WF3x. I'm using OC GURU II, it's overvolted to 1.212v, 108% TDP (max). I OC'ed core first and found its maximum stable setting, so I realized what you said in your last sentence is true, lol.

It seems the memory goes that high. I know voltage/heat is what causes damage, but I'm just a little concerned that such a high frequency adjustment could possibly have an effect on the memory chips which have no diode.


----------



## benjamen50

I think the memory only heats up slightly more as the memory voltage is the same (you cannot alter GPU ram voltage)

I have a rev 2.0 as well it does also manage a crazy memory overclock.

Anyway on mine I achieved 1220 MHz core and memory 1775 MHz. Yes it can cause higher power draw with higher memory oc.


----------



## Fireblast

Thank you. I have one more card to do (same model, different identical PC). On this one, my final Unigine Heaven result after 40 minutes looping is GPU +13 Mhz (1267 MHz effective), memory +1750 MHz (7762 MHz effective).


----------



## benjamen50

I have two stable overclocks, could someone tell me which one should I do for best performance: I have two stable max overclocks to choose from:

70 MHz + Core Clock, 300 MHz+ Memory Clock
50 MHz + Core Clock , 545 MHz + Memory Clock


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireblast*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question. I have a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC 2GB. I found my max core overclock using Furmark at 1293MHz (effective), however in Unigine Heaven it's only stable at 1267MHz (effective).
> 
> That's fine and all. My question is, I'm hitting about 1975MHz stable on the memory overclock (7900MHz effective). That seems ridiculously high to me!
> 
> Is it really safe to run my memory at this high of a frequency? Wouldn't this cause it to draw more power and generate more heat? As you know, there's no temp diode on the memory chips...
> 
> I just want to know if this is safe, if such a high frequency really can damage the memory.


Thats better then mine Asus DCU 2 OC.
Mine GPU will only take 1102 MHz (+30 MHz over stock OC) on boost and DDR can go up to 1750 MHz...although I can run Unigine Heaven with Asus GPU Tweak max on GPU OC, that is 1400+ MHz on GPU...Assassin Creed 4 (game I play) crashes on anything higher then 1102 MHz.
All in all GPU OC is close to none.

P.S.
On higher voltage 1.212v it crashes even on 1102 MHz GPU boost clock, but on stock 1.200v it is stable...I know, pure nonsense but still true???


----------



## Aldushi

I have a question. When do I know Furmark burn-in-test completes and passes the test. In the beginning of this thread it's stated that I must perform 5' furmark burn-in tests for each step of core or memory overclock I have applied. Problem is I don't know when the test stops.

Anyone any idea? Or should I consider 30 minutes of test is stable enough for my GPU.

GPU : MSI GTX760 HAWK


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> I have a question. When do I know Furmark burn-in-test completes and passes the test. In the beginning of this thread it's stated that I must perform 5' furmark burn-in tests for each step of core or memory overclock I have applied. Problem is I don't know when the test stops.
> 
> Anyone any idea? Or should I consider 30 minutes of test is stable enough for my GPU.
> 
> GPU : MSI GTX760 HAWK


Aldushi,
5' per kepler frequency step is enough to get a draft idea if your core can handle the extra frequency. Your stop mark for every 13Mhz oc can be considered the 5' of artifact free furmark round. So after 5' you stop the furmark, you may let the gpu to cool a bit for few minutes and then you may try for higher oc.
When you notice artifacts of nvidia driver crash you have reached your gpu oc limits. At that point lower the core two kepler frequency steps back (-26mhz) and then you may start testing for your RAM.
Finding both core and ram oc limits you can start running unigine valley benchmark for 2-3 passes. If it finishes without issues the proceed to the ultimate frontier








The final judge of finding your max oc is only one: gaming. So play your favorite game and check on which frequency your gpu can perform artifact free with under 80-85oC temps. For sure these speeds will be lower than your furmark artifact free/driver crash findings.


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Aldushi,
> 5' per kepler frequency step is enough to get a draft idea if your core can handle the extra frequency. Your stop mark for every 13Mhz oc can be considered the 5' of artifact free furmark round. So after 5' you stop the furmark, you may let the gpu to cool a bit for few minutes and then you may try for higher oc.
> When you notice artifacts of nvidia driver crash you have reached your gpu oc limits. At that point lower the core two kepler frequency steps back (-26mhz) and then you may start testing for your RAM.
> Finding both core and ram oc limits you can start running unigine valley benchmark for 2-3 passes. If it finishes without issues the proceed to the ultimate frontier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final judge of finding your max oc is only one: gaming. So play your favorite game and check on which frequency your gpu can perform artifact free with under 80-85oC temps. For sure these speeds will be lower than your furmark artifact free/driver crash findings.


Aha ok. So it was 5 minutes. I didn't get it the first time. (') this meant minutes. My bad. Thanxx anyway.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireblast*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific. It's a Rev. 2 WF3x. I'm using OC GURU II, it's overvolted to 1.212v, 108% TDP (max). I OC'ed core first and found its maximum stable setting, so I realized what you said in your last sentence is true, lol.
> 
> It seems the memory goes that high. I know voltage/heat is what causes damage, but I'm just a little concerned that such a high frequency adjustment could possibly have an effect on the memory chips which have no diode.


My best 760 Giga WF3 will do [email protected]@1.212v on a good run and 1320 / 1333 @ said mem on valley


----------



## Fireblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldushi*
> 
> Aha ok. So it was 5 minutes. I didn't get it the first time. (') this meant minutes. My bad. Thanxx anyway.


I didn't either, I had to search the thread. OP should be more clear about it.

Instead of Furmark, I recommend you loop Unigine Heaven (click to dl) and tweak bit by bit until you find instability. It is much more sensitive to instability. Although, I can't say whether Furmark is sufficient for games and Unigine Heaven is just too intense, but...


----------



## Fireblast

So I'm OC'ing my other Gigabyte GTX 760 OC 2GB Rev2 now. I'm shocked! So far it's stable at 1359 MHz core (+91 MHz). The ASIC on this card is 92.6%!! Higher than any of the reported values in the OP!


----------



## Aldushi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireblast*
> 
> I didn't either, I had to search the thread. OP should be more clear about it.
> 
> Instead of Furmark, I recommend you loop Unigine Heaven (click to dl) and tweak bit by bit until you find instability. It is much more sensitive to instability. Although, I can't say whether Furmark is sufficient for games and Unigine Heaven is just too intense, but...


Thanxx. I managed to find my max OC at 1306 Mhz with MSI Afterburner +65. As for the memory oc, it doesn't crash even at 1900 Mhz. Is this normal or maybe Furmark is not that reliable? Heaven benchmark crashes even at stock settings.


----------



## Fireblast

If you read a few posts up, I had the same question. These cards OC memory like a beast, so yes, that's normal. Try testing for long-term stability though (run a benchmark for about 2 hours without any problems) or you may run into headaches while playing games later.

To see if your overclock crashed (and recovered), open Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Event Viewer and look at the System log. Refresh it every once in a while, it will say that your nv... so and so driver crashed if your overclock was unstable.

PS: At your maximum stable core setting, you might not be able to reach your maximum memory setting before your card throttles due to power consumption. GPU-Z will say so under PerfCap Reason. I think these cards will perform better if they aren't throttling, since that brings down both core and memory OC.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireblast*
> 
> If you read a few posts up, I had the same question. These cards OC memory like a beast, so yes, that's normal. Try testing for long-term stability though (run a benchmark for about 2 hours without any problems) or you may run into headaches while playing games later.
> 
> To see if your overclock crashed (and recovered), open Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Event Viewer and look at the System log. Refresh it every once in a while, it will say that your nv... so and so driver crashed if your overclock was unstable.
> 
> PS: At your maximum stable core setting, you might not be able to reach your maximum memory setting before your card throttles due to power consumption. GPU-Z will say so under PerfCap Reason. I think these cards will perform better if they aren't throttling, since that brings down both core and memory OC.


If it is ELPIDA it wont OC good...
On 7000 MHz it is unstable.


----------



## CageJ

I have Hynix and when I set max core clock i cannot even reach 7GHz .... a little shiity ... But GK104 doesnt depend on VRAM clock like Tahity does..


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> If it is ELPIDA it wont OC good...
> On 7000 MHz it is unstable.


Wow your lucky 1140 on the core most of us with asus cards didnt do so well mine only goes 64 on the core without chrashing in assassins creed 4
my sample also has hynix memory and it only does 1689 mhz. if i set it higher it still dont chrashes but the card starts underperforming after some time
at least themps are good

Btw people how much does exactly 760 throthles after 70 C?


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Wow your lucky 1140 on the core most of us with asus cards didnt do so well mine only goes 64 on the core without chrashing in assassins creed 4
> my sample also has hynix memory and it only does 1689 mhz. if i set it higher it still dont chrashes but the card starts underperforming after some time
> at least themps are good
> 
> Btw people how much does exactly 760 throthles after 70 C?


Thanks, but I tought I had poor OC.
In fact I left Assassin Creed 4 on and went out for 4-5 hours and eventually it crashed so now it is like this (attachment), and can run 24/7








Thothling is like (OC from attachment) in range from 1188 MHz to 1241 MHz in steps of cca 13 MHz...


----------



## Fireblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> If it is ELPIDA it wont OC good...
> On 7000 MHz it is unstable.


I see. Both my Gigabyte cards have Hynix which OCs very high. They are GK104 A2.


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah memory overclocks on the gigabyte gtx 760s are pretty high.


----------



## Fireblast

Edit: Nvm, apparently rebooting fixed the issue. Drivers must have recovered improperly somewhere along the way.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fireblast*
> 
> Maybe someone can enlighten me on this. As I said before, I have two identical PCs here (Core i5-4670Ks) each with one Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB OC Rev2. GPU-Z also reports that they are identical, aside from the following:
> 
> Card 1: ASIC 82.7%, max core overclock +13 MHz, max memory overclock +1800 MHz (50 MHz below minimal artifacting).
> 
> Card 2: ASIC 92.6%, max core overclock +91 MHz, max memory overclock +1150 MHz (just below throttling due to Pwr).
> 
> With both cards running the same everything (stock speeds/latest driver/stock settings), in Unigine Heaven, card 1 gets about 900 points. Card 2 gets 1200. There isn't much difference between minimum framerates, but card 2's max framerate is much higher (and the average framerate is also higher because of it). What's going on?


That's cause of your cards ASIC of 92.6% is allowing it extra 13MHz or so when boosting


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/vc-nvidia-s-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-to-be-released-on-april-7th

Thought I'd post this here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/vc-nvidia-s-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-to-be-released-on-april-7th
> 
> Thought I'd post this here


Whats this ?
if only AMD could........








How are you Abd El ? All is well at home ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Whats this ?
> if only AMD could........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you Abd El ? All is well at home ?


AMD has mantle -_-,and ya everything is well home...well...kinda.....few explosions in Cairo Uni and protests in my college :/


----------



## legion27

file:///C:/Users/CRYSTAL%20METH/Valley/screenshots/00000.png


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legion27*
> 
> file:///C:/Users/CRYSTAL%20METH/Valley/screenshots/00000.png


WTH man ?? You have a crystal meth valley screenshot ?


----------



## legion27

00003.jpg 370k .jpg file


----------



## legion27

00000.jpg 382k .jpg file


00000.jpg 382k .jpg file


----------



## legion27

00000.jpg 382k .jpg file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legion27*
> 
> 00000.jpg 382k .jpg file


What you are supposed to write is this..... "Im new here and here is a sli 760 valley screener but ive not run the bench at Extreme HD just 1680x1050"


----------



## legion27

just set it to exteme hd and hit f12 to take a screenshot


----------



## TechPcGamer

here is my 760 its still at stock but heres a link so i can join the club http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2aeva/


----------



## Insane569

So uh, This and
This


and this

While running a benchmark I get 1215 on core clock. +78 on my GPU core clock. Still haven't messed with my mem clocks.
Does this all make sense? I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So uh, This and
> This
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> While running a benchmark I get 1215 on core clock. +78 on my GPU core clock. Still haven't messed with my mem clocks.
> Does this all make sense? I feel like I'm missing something.


That is good, don't mind some scores posted here (those are some crazy OC stable as card tower LOL).


----------



## Nedooo

Here is mine MAX stable OC score


----------



## Insane569

Oh good. I thought I might have gotten a bad card.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Oh good. I thought I might have gotten a bad card.


Funny thing, that was same I was thinking when I saw this thread







So I recommend you do some OC on ddr like 10% and under Nvidia CP let app use own settings, and do bench after fresh reboot


----------



## HerrisDevio

ok guys my old gts 450 is starting to show its age im looking at a asus gtx 760 and eventually sli on the. my ? is what would you all recanend for a bare minimum power supply for 2 way sli on the gtx 760


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrisDevio*
> 
> ok guys my old gts 450 is starting to show its age im looking at a asus gtx 760 and eventually sli on the. my ? is what would you all recanend for a bare minimum power supply for 2 way sli on the gtx 760


700W 80+ silver certified
Go for some that was reviewed and got nice score.


----------



## ssgtnubb

So last night I was changing out my H100 to a H105 and I was looking over my 2 MSI 760's and low and behold both of them are covered in hydraulic oil from the fan bearings. This ought to be fun, RMA 2 cards for the same defect. I'm almost thinking of asking MSI to just give me reference versions instead as I've heard way to many having the bearing issue I'm having.


----------



## TechPcGamer

go with evga


----------



## ssgtnubb

I was with EVGA with my 570's, wanted to try MSI out for a different flavor. I've heard so many good things about the cards, just got the bad draw. I might just sell the cards out right after the RMA is done and move to something else, who knows...


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok thats fine i was just saying evga cuz there the number 1 nvidia seller


----------



## Timberbeast33

00003.png 1970k .png file


+50 core and +360 memory


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So last night I was changing out my H100 to a H105 and I was looking over my 2 MSI 760's and low and behold both of them are covered in hydraulic oil from the fan bearings. This ought to be fun, RMA 2 cards for the same defect. I'm almost thinking of asking MSI to just give me reference versions instead as I've heard way to many having the bearing issue I'm having.


What? I have an MSI Twin Frozr 760. Haven't looked at it in awhile though. Might be a good idea to open up my case.

Got my mem clocks up 600. Ran some test.

Also validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/994bu/


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yeah its a bummer on my cards. It's not easy to miss on my cards, half the shroud on each card looks like baby oil was rubbed on it. I'll take a picture later tonight so you guys can see it. From what I understand the back of the seal on the fans will fail or crack and let some of the bearing grease out of the fans


----------



## saywhuut

My gtx 760 fan started making a clunking sound when at 100% do I need to rma?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhd86

can we do quad sli on gtx 760 ..

need some help in this regard pls .


----------



## stickg1

I picked up an EVGA SC ACX at Best Buy last night. I feel like the idle temps are pretty high. Granted I'm using 3 monitors, but I seem to idle around 43C in a 22C room. The card is downclocking to 2D clocks when it's idle. Is this normal or what? I'm thinking of redoing the thermal paste.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can we do quad sli on gtx 760 ..
> 
> need some help in this regard pls .


Well you can do Tri-SLI with them so I suppose you could.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can we do quad sli on gtx 760 ..
> need some help in this regard pls .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well you can do Tri-SLI with them so I suppose you could.


The only quad sli 760 that's possible is a 760 mars and two 760's or two mars which is quad sli or you could do this .........


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> The only quad sli 760 that's possible is a 760 mars and two 760's or two mars which is quad sli or you could do this .........


O god this is hilarious.


----------



## TechPcGamer

stickg1 I took the thermal stock paste off and put ic diamond 7 carat paste on it now, my evga acx SC stays at 31 c at idle and only gets up 2 58c running bf4 for 3 hours


----------



## HerrisDevio

quad sli is having 2 chips on 1 card but ive heard the 760 is 4way sli capable


----------



## santrik

What differs the GTX 760 rev1 from the GTX 680 rev1 more then the obvious?

GTX 680: 128TMUs 1500~ shaders.
GTX 760: 96TMUs 1100~ shares.

Ofc clockspeeds too.

Maybe this question has been answered before but my shots at googleing this didn't give me any results.

I'm thinking if Gigabyte might have missed to lock the last clusters of the GTX 760 and making it possible to Unlock the last shaders by putting on a GTX 680 bios since the PCB of the GTX 680 and the GTX 760 is the same.

Of my GTX 760 i have this PCB;

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_760_WindForce_OC/images/front.jpg

On the GTX 680 this is the PCB;

http://coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-680-2GB-GDDR5-(GV-N680OC-2GD-rev.1.0)-PCB.jpg

And are there different memory timings for each pcb/gpu?

The GPU:s names differs too;

GK104-225-A2 = 760
GK104-425-A2 = 680

But arent they labeled after the production process?

Or are they tested and the labeled?

Also another question,

Are the ROPs/TMUs located in the GPU or on the PCB?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> stickg1 I took the thermal stock paste off and put ic diamond 7 carat paste on it now, my evga acx SC stays at 31 c at idle and only gets up 2 58c running bf4 for 3 hours


Nice! I just did a remount, might have gone a little heavy on the TIM but stock was super light. My temps are a handful of degrees lower on load now, and about 2C lower on idle. The cool-down period is what seems really long to me. I'm going to try again later to see if I can get a better mount.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> The revision 1.0 is the same card as TechPowerUp tested so it will have the GTX680 PCB and VRM. Also GTX680 FC waterblocks will fit it.


Does that mean you can put a 680 BIOS on a 760 rev1?


----------



## stickg1

I can't figure it out. I've reseated the heatsink five different times now and can't fix the temperature problem (EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX with high idle temps and long cool-down times after load). It just seems like it's not tight enough. I don't get a good spread, any further measures would require a modification it seems.


----------



## Pimphare

@santrik
That's interesting. I didn't know the 760 shared a similar pcb as the 680. Visually speaking, it appears a 680 water block would fit your card. Have you considered water cooling it?

I own reference design EVGA 760's that share similar pcb's as reference 670's. With that said, I have XSPC Razor 670 blocks installed on mine. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## TechPcGamer

Well thats good stickg1 I'm going 2 be doing the step up on evga and going for a evga 780 ti 03G-P4-2881-KR I'm not likeing the acx cooling at all I'm going 2 water cool my new gpu


----------



## MistaBernie

I've done a bunch of searches, and haven't found what I've been looking for, so I figure this may be an okay place to ask.

I won a GTX 760 this weekend at PAX East and the thing is great, but I've noticed that the core clocks are fluctuating alot when I'm watching movies in iTunes, to the point where I think it's causing playback issues (the clocks jump up, drop off about 10% from where they were at, then bottom out, before repeating probably every 10 seconds or so). I'm not at home at the moment so I can't post a screenshot (wish I had thought of that previously), but is there a way to force the card to use a constant clock setting? My GTX 470 wasn't doing this.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I know they are designed to down-clock to save juice, I'm sure you can lock it but I haven't done it myself.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I believe you just want to disable boost.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I've done a bunch of searches, and haven't found what I've been looking for, so I figure this may be an okay place to ask.
> 
> I won a GTX 760 this weekend at PAX East and the thing is great, but I've noticed that the core clocks are fluctuating alot when I'm watching movies in iTunes, to the point where I think it's causing playback issues (the clocks jump up, drop off about 10% from where they were at, then bottom out, before repeating probably every 10 seconds or so). I'm not at home at the moment so I can't post a screenshot (wish I had thought of that previously), but is there a way to force the card to use a constant clock setting? My GTX 470 wasn't doing this.


As i read it is energy saving feature of the card.
Set 'power management mode' to 'prefer maximum performance' inside nvidia control panel. That way clocks wont fluctuate even on idle.


----------



## MistaBernie

Ah, cool. I'll give this a shot when I get home. Thanks for the tip!

Looks like it's running at a consistent core clock now, sweet. Thanks!


----------



## santrik

@Pimphare

Yea, it sure is. But the really interesting part would have been if there was a way to unlock the GK104-225-A2 to a GK104-425-A2. Meaning going from a 760 to a 680 or "770"..

In the 225-A2 variant of the GK104 there are 2 clusters locked away. While the 325-A2 (also known as the GTX 670) has 1 cluster locked and ofc, the 425-A2 is the fully unlocked one, (GTX680/770)

I wish I could get my hands on some information on how the Nvidia factories are unlocking these chips, or maybe labeling them. Maybe then I'd h2da'oh it.

I mean could it be as easy as just putting on a GTX 680 WF3 rev1 bios onto the GTX 760 WF3 rev1 and just unlock it by chance?
Or would it need some hardware modding?

Or is it just a dead race where the gpu/core it self is locked with some weird nvidia magic?

Or might it be a PCB-mod like this one where someone "hacks" a 690 in order to perform as a Tesla K10?
I'm not sure it's true or not because the following links dosen't work, but it looks legitimate.

http://hackaday.com/2013/03/18/hack-removes-firmware-crippling-from-nvidia-graphics-card/


----------



## Insane569

I don't think you can unlock anything. My understanding is that the cores are all made differently. Like a Quad core to a Dual core. Our chips should be the specific GK104 chips.
But I have heard of R9 290s that can be unlocked because they used 290x chips in them. Apparently they ran out of non X chips. Needed to fill demand.


----------



## fm1899

With latest beta drivers now I'm able to push gpu to almost 1300MHz. 1296/1866MHz to be precise. My previous best gpu OC was 1215MHz which I had for months. I've tested new OC with bf4 for hours with zero crash. How is that possible? Temps are great (below 60°C with fan running around 50%). Is it possible new beta drivers improved my oc? I'm confused.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fm1899*
> 
> With latest beta drivers now I'm able to push gpu to almost 1300MHz. 1296/1866MHz to be precise. My previous best gpu OC was 1215MHz which I had for months. I've tested new OC with bf4 for hours with zero crash. How is that possible? Temps are great (below 60°C with fan running around 50%). Is it possible new beta drivers improved my oc? I'm confused.


Yeah that is weird i personaly never had a case where new drivers would increase my overcloack but than again who knows try more games like assassins creed 4 or crysis 3
those are very picky with overcloack


----------



## santrik

Well, sure, but they're still 'locked down' variants of the full circuit. Notice the keyword 'locked down'.









They're all the same chip. GK104-###-A2. With certain areas of the core inactivated. Meaning that they're all the same, just different labeling and clusters locked away. And it's the locking of the gpus that interest me the most..

What would happen with the card if one would put on a gtx680wf3rev1 bios? Since in theory that bios is specifically made for this pcb that I've got right now, same memory size and timings, same vrms. Everything is the same.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fm1899*
> 
> With latest beta drivers now I'm able to push gpu to almost 1300MHz. 1296/1866MHz to be precise. My previous best gpu OC was 1215MHz which I had for months. I've tested new OC with bf4 for hours with zero crash. How is that possible? Temps are great (below 60°C with fan running around 50%). Is it possible new beta drivers improved my oc? I'm confused.


wow, that's pretty sweet. In terms of improving an OC, I've seen beta drivers do this, but to this extent seems a little surprising.

Speaking of which, I should probably actually OC my card at some point, eh?


----------



## tjb423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> @Pimphare
> 
> Yea, it sure is. But the really interesting part would have been if there was a way to unlock the GK104-225-A2 to a GK104-425-A2. Meaning going from a 760 to a 680 or "770"..
> 
> In the 225-A2 variant of the GK104 there are 2 clusters locked away. While the 325-A2 (also known as the GTX 670) has 1 cluster locked and ofc, the 425-A2 is the fully unlocked one, (GTX680/770)
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on some information on how the Nvidia factories are unlocking these chips, or maybe labeling them. Maybe then I'd h2da'oh it.
> 
> I mean could it be as easy as just putting on a GTX 680 WF3 rev1 bios onto the GTX 760 WF3 rev1 and just unlock it by chance?
> Or would it need some hardware modding?
> 
> Or is it just a dead race where the gpu/core it self is locked with some weird nvidia magic?
> 
> Or might it be a PCB-mod like this one where someone "hacks" a 690 in order to perform as a Tesla K10?
> I'm not sure it's true or not because the following links dosen't work, but it looks legitimate.
> 
> http://hackaday.com/2013/03/18/hack-removes-firmware-crippling-from-nvidia-graphics-card/


Looking at some stuff, this is a truly interesting theory, I looked at the link to change the 690 into a Quadro, that is some awesome stuff, I looked into it further by another user too. According to what I have found you need to remove the "straps" from the card and modify the ID of the Graphics card to be the model you are intending for it to be. I haven't tried myself as I am a bit scared but I would love to know about another User's experiences if they decide to try!


----------



## santrik

@tjb423

If I only knew what the straps are. Is it something located on the pcb? So it would be a hardware mod in order to unlock it...?


----------



## santrik

*Sorry for DP* but I just found this.

http://envytools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html

I'm not very sure if this is helpful or not in this case but I find t fascinating. Maybe the writer of this page resides here on OCN too?

Hopefully some braniac will come along and describe this page in English..









http://envytools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/gpu.html < This is some handy information. GK110 with and without B is listed there. Maybe it's possible to unlock a 780 to a 780ti too... With some hardware modding too. As I am aware of that I have a 780ti PCB under my 780 circuit.

That is for later tho. I'm wondering how the writer behind this is extracting all the ID's from the GPU's..


----------



## santrik

Uhm.

I guess I'll be sorry for this *TRIPPLE POST* I'm about to send away.

But in this case. I think I've atleast cracked the easy bit. On this page. There's a complete list of the GPU's that Nvidia use.

If you scroll down to the bottom of that page you'll see the latest GPUs and probably recognize some of the values out to the left in the field. I see GK104, GM107 and the monster GK110 with and without B.

Now, the furthest to left you see something called a *core pciid* and a value below that. That value is the different variations of the card.

For example if you look at the GK104 row, you see the *core pciid* is 118X*.

As we all know the [NVE4] GK104 comes in many different types and variations, you'll find an almost up2date list here.

The specific id for those different cards are as following;

GTX670: 0x1189
GTX680: 0x1180
GTX760: 0x1187
GTX770: 0x1184

*"Hence the 118X" from the envytools site, the GK104 comes, as I wrote earlier in many types, some listed above..*

I found theese values in the "ListDevices.txt" located in *C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\335.23\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\International* on your computer it might differ since you might not have installed it in the same volume as I did, but most likely, you have done that.

Now, the tricky part. I've got a *Gigabyte GTX680 WF3 rev1 PCB* in my GTX760 WF3 rev1 - this means that my PCB fully supports the GTX680 circuit. Meaning that if I could find a way to unlock the GPU. I could have myself some extremely nice performance boost.

So I need to get the 0x1180 core pciid instead of the 0x1187 core pciid onto my card.

So how would I do that?

I'd think it's a root related thing you have to do. Here's a quote from the envytools page:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> The nvidia GPU chips are used in multiple cards from multiple manufacturers. Thus, the a single GPU can end up in many different configurations, with varying memory amount, memory type, bus type, TV norm, crystal frequency, and many other parameters. Since the GPU often needs to know what configuration it is used in, a "straps" mechanism was invented to tell it this information. On the first few cycles after reset, the memory bus pins are sampled. Since nothing else is driving them at that point, their logic state is decided by the pull-up or pull-down resistors placed by board manufacturer. The value this read is used as the "straps" value and is used to configure many aspects of GPU operation. Some of the straps are not used by the GPU itself, but are intended for use by the BIOS or the driver.
> 
> NV01 has 5 straps bits, NV03 has 10 bits. NV04 bumped this count to 16 straps bits, and allowed the driver to override the straps value at runtime. NV11 bumped the count to 22 bits, NV20 bumped it to 31 bits.
> 
> NV18 introduced a second set of 31 straps, and added another override mechanism. Each straps set now consists of 2 31-bit values: primary and secondary, and a 31-bit "select" mask that chooses which value is the source of a given bit in the "effective" value used internally by the card. Both primary and secondary value and select mask are set on reset from the BIOS in ROM, but can be modified later. Straps 0 select, straps 0 secondary, straps 1 select and straps 1 secondary are loaded from BIOS ROM offsets 0x58, 0x5c, 0x60, 0x64, respectively.
> 
> NVD9 introduced a third set.
> 
> When effective straps value changes for any reason, the changed value starts being used by the card immediately.
> 
> The straps can be read or overriden by accessing the PSTRAPS area of MMIO, which resides at addresses 0x608000-0x608fff [NV01] or 0x101000-0x101fff [NV03+] in BAR0. It's also known as PEXTDEV by nvidia.
> 
> On NV03:NV17, PSTRAPS is enabled by PMC.ENABLE bit 20 [PFB], on later cards and on NV01 it's unaffected by PMC.ENABLE.
> 
> On NV03:NV04 cards, the PSTRAPS area is also home to an unrelated register controlling ROM timings.






This PEXTDEV that Nvidia calls it is probably the key to unlock stuff. And that program is probably extremely secure. So we need something in the style of it in order to unlock the cards.

I believe this apply to all the newer cards, such as the 780/780ti/760/770/660/670/680 n' so on.

What do you guys think, do you think I'm on to something?


----------



## melodystyle2003

@santrik have no idea how to help you but i do find you search very interesting, so i will follow your work


----------



## tjb423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Uhm.
> 
> I guess I'll be sorry for this *TRIPPLE POST* I'm about to send away.
> 
> But in this case. I think I've atleast cracked the easy bit. On this page. There's a complete list of the GPU's that Nvidia use.
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of that page you'll see the latest GPUs and probably recognize some of the values out to the left in the field. I see GK104, GM107 and the monster GK110 with and without B.
> 
> Now, the furthest to left you see something called a *core pciid* and a value below that. That value is the different variations of the card.
> 
> For example if you look at the GK104 row, you see the *core pciid* is 118X*.
> 
> As we all know the [NVE4] GK104 comes in many different types and variations, you'll find an almost up2date list here.
> 
> The specific id for those different cards are as following;
> 
> GTX670: 0x1189
> GTX680: 0x1180
> GTX760: 0x1187
> GTX770: 0x1184
> 
> *"Hence the 118X" from the envytools site, the GK104 comes, as I wrote earlier in many types, some listed above..*
> 
> I found theese values in the "ListDevices.txt" located in *C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\335.23\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\International* on your computer it might differ since you might not have installed it in the same volume as I did, but most likely, you have done that.
> 
> Now, the tricky part. I've got a *Gigabyte GTX680 WF3 rev1 PCB* in my GTX760 WF3 rev1 - this means that my PCB fully supports the GTX680 circuit. Meaning that if I could find a way to unlock the GPU. I could have myself some extremely nice performance boost.
> 
> So I need to get the 0x1180 core pciid instead of the 0x1187 core pciid onto my card.
> 
> So how would I do that?
> 
> I'd think it's a root related thing you have to do. Here's a quote from the envytools page:
> 
> This PEXTDEV that Nvidia calls it is probably the key to unlock stuff. And that program is probably extremely secure. So we need something in the style of it in order to unlock the cards.
> 
> I believe this apply to all the newer cards, such as the 780/780ti/760/770/660/670/680 n' so on.
> 
> What do you guys think, do you think I'm on to something?


Well according to http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ it's ALL HARDWARE Modding, the second pic on this page shows you the straps on the GTX 690. I did see how he explained to figure out these straps although it made no sense to me. He said that he attached a voltmeter and then checked to see if it was a 3.3V line and if it was he knew that there were straps there as long as the path went straight to the GPU, not sure about it all but it sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> Well according to http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ it's ALL HARDWARE Modding, the second pic on this page shows you the straps on the GTX 690. I did see how he explained to figure out these straps although it made no sense to me. He said that he attached a voltmeter and then checked to see if it was a 3.3V line and if it was he knew that there were straps there as long as the path went straight to the GPU, not sure about it all but it sounds pretty accurate.


As I understood it, the strap that ... strangles the GPU has to be removed hardware wise, that would "unlock" the cores. After that a pciid change would be suitable, and then lastly a BIOS rom would have to be placed onto the card.

Feels like I'm of to buy some cheap 760 to do some hwmodding on right now..


----------



## tjb423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> As I understood it, the strap that ... strangles the GPU has to be removed hardware wise, that would "unlock" the cores. After that a pciid change would be suitable, and then lastly a BIOS rom would have to be placed onto the card.
> 
> Feels like I'm of to buy some cheap 760 to do some hwmodding on right now..


You know, I would love it if you could try this, at first you ONLY need to find the straps and remove them, the PCIID will change on it's own since there are no straps saying "No you can't be this graphics card, you need to act like this instead" It's basically like a computer trying to install a computer OS, you enter your key and it basically says "Okay now I have to install this edition, not the other one". The BIOS makes no difference as you test, it will still be recognized as a 680.

Brother I wish you good luck in your mission, if you can figure this out and spread it to the community I'm sure you'd be loved forever! +REP to you!


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> As I understood it, the strap that ... strangles the GPU has to be removed hardware wise, that would "unlock" the cores. After that a pciid change would be suitable, and then lastly a BIOS rom would have to be placed onto the card.
> 
> Feels like I'm of to buy some cheap 760 to do some hwmodding on right now..


I too would love to see this. +Rep


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> You know, I would love it if you could try this, at first you ONLY need to find the straps and remove them, the PCIID will change on it's own since there are no straps saying "No you can't be this graphics card, you need to act like this instead" It's basically like a computer trying to install a computer OS, you enter your key and it basically says "Okay now I have to install this edition, not the other one". The BIOS makes no difference as you test, it will still be recognized as a 680.
> 
> Brother I wish you good luck in your mission, if you can figure this out and spread it to the community I'm sure you'd be loved forever! +REP to you!


Thanks mate, at first I'll try to see if I can get my hands on a GTX 680 WF3 rev1 and just compare that PCB to my GTX 760 WF3 rev1 and see where they differ apart. Since it's "only" a few straps.
The hard part will be to locate them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> I too would love to see this. +Rep


Thanks man, I'll keep you guys updated with pics when I get my hands on a 680WF3 rev1.

Wish me luck.


----------



## fm1899

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> wow, that's pretty sweet. In terms of improving an OC, I've seen beta drivers do this, but to this extent seems a little surprising.
> 
> Speaking of which, I should probably actually OC my card at some point, eh?


Heaven 3.0 crashes with this 'new' OC so unfortunatelly this is far from stable . But than again I've managed to get to get around 1250MHz which is still 30-ish MHz increase, so far no crashes with heaven 3.0.

Funny thing is new heaven 4.0 crashes on start before even starting loops or benchmark even if my card is on default clocks, I'm on new beta drivers, anyone having this issue?


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fm1899*
> 
> Heaven 3.0 crashes with this 'new' OC so unfortunatelly this is far from stable . But than again I've managed to get to get around 1250MHz which is still 30-ish MHz increase, so far no crashes with heaven 3.0.
> 
> Funny thing is new heaven 4.0 crashes on start before even starting loops or benchmark even if my card is on default clocks, I'm on new beta drivers, anyone having this issue?





So heaven is hell with optimization







there gotta be some coding issues:
min 7 fps WTH!!!
And only 5% on core OC or crash...
But normal optimized app like valley Oc 11% and min frame is great (more important then peak fps).


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Thanks mate, at first I'll try to see if I can get my hands on a GTX 680 WF3 rev1 and just compare that PCB to my GTX 760 WF3 rev1 and see where they differ apart. Since it's "only" a few straps.
> The hard part will be to locate them.
> Thanks man, I'll keep you guys updated with pics when I get my hands on a 680WF3 rev1.
> 
> Wish me luck.


+ Rep to you sir for your efforts and drive! I'll be closely observing this.


----------



## TheMostEffect

Please help me, I have GTX 760 hawk and switch to LN2 bios, but my vga just have 980 mhz core clock. Problem second when I change core voltage to +100, I see afterburner monitor the core voltage just stack at default (1.2voltage), What have to RMA or any other ways ??


----------



## santrik

So, I've found an ad on a Swedish electronics forum called SweClockers.com.

There's a guy selling of exactly the type of 680oc I'm looking for. So hopefully he'll let it go for a reasonable price and I can start my comparison of the two PCB's in the upcoming week. And probably do what has to be done on the 760.

But I am a bit nervous because of this upcoming "hwmod" will be my FIRST ever hardware mod. So I'm not really sure of what I am going to do more then "remove" the straps.

When I find the straps. What will I have to do with it? Will I have to solder it of? Or is there another way of approach.

I've gotten myself a multimeter today so I can tell which are which straps are which.

Any links with tips are more then welcome.

Thanks guys for the push in the right direction.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMostEffect*
> 
> Please help me, I have GTX 760 hawk and switch to LN2 bios, but my vga just have 980 mhz core clock. Problem second when I change core voltage to +100, I see afterburner monitor the core voltage just stack at default (1.2voltage), What have to RMA or any other ways ??


What are the core clocks and voltages on the stock BIOS, what are the core clocks and voltage on the LN2 BIOS? Does it change at all? You might just need to reflash one.


----------



## legion27

just set it to exteme hd and hit f12 to take a screenshot


----------



## legion27

00000.jpg 382k .jpg file


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hi,

I'm about to OC a msi gtx760 2G, and i have 2 questions :

- Where are those 40 things to set ?
- How long is 1 FutureMark burn-in test ?

Thanks.


----------



## Dude 760

Hello to all, just joined. I moved up from a 660


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to OC a msi gtx760 2G, and i have 2 questions :
> 
> - Where are those 40 things to set ?
> - How long is 1 FutureMark burn-in test ?
> 
> Thanks.


Read the First Post in this thread. Go to the overclock Tutorial. Then just follow what it says.

I have no idea how long a burn in test is. Again, read the tutorial.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to OC a msi gtx760 2G, and i have 2 questions :
> 
> - Where are those 40 things to set ?
> - How long is 1 FutureMark burn-in test ?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Hello to all, just joined. I moved up from a 660


Welcome to OCN
















@ConnorMcLeod: No need to run a full furmark test since it will heat your vrms a lot without reason.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Read the First Post in this thread. Go to the overclock Tutorial. Then just follow what it says.
> 
> I have no idea how long a burn in test is. Again, read the tutorial.


Already did, it is only written to run 5 tests before runing heaven.
Unfortunately when i run a test it never ends.

I have msi 2G oc version, and was not able to OC more than +104, even raising volts and power, so it comes to gpu 1124MHz and boost 1189MHz, is it ok ? i saw that some guys went far from those values...
Also, wasn't able to OC memory at all.
With those values i score 840 on Heaven.

As a side note, i've just installed nvidia beta driver (337.50) and max temp during heaven bench was 65°C (was 73°C with previous driver).


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Already did, it is only written to run 5 tests before runing heaven.
> Unfortunately when i run a test it never ends.
> 
> I have msi 2G oc version, and was not able to OC more than +104, even raising volts and power, so it comes to gpu 1124MHz and boost 1189MHz, is it ok ? i saw that some guys went far from those values...
> Also, wasn't able to OC memory at all.
> With those values i score 840 on Heaven.
> 
> As a side note, i've just installed nvidia beta driver (337.50) and max temp during heaven bench was 65°C (was 73°C with previous driver).


You don't run Burn in test. You run the benchmark at User settings.
I think I have the same card as you. I got +78mhz on core and +650mhz on memory(this isnt my max memory clock). Don't pay attention to those people with 1400mhz on their core. They are the 1% and have real overclock set ups.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @santrik have no idea how to help you but i do find you search very interesting, so i will follow your work


Fascinating


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Already did, it is only written to run 5 tests before runing heaven.
> Unfortunately when i run a test it never ends.
> 
> I have msi 2G oc version, and was not able to OC more than +104, even raising volts and power, so it comes to gpu 1124MHz and boost 1189MHz, is it ok ? i saw that some guys went far from those values...
> Also, wasn't able to OC memory at all.
> With those values i score 840 on Heaven.
> 
> As a side note, i've just installed nvidia beta driver (337.50) and max temp during heaven bench was 65°C (was 73°C with previous driver).


Well is written to run each test for 5*'*, 5 minutes


----------



## ssgtnubb

Well I'm sending out my (2) MSI 760's to MSI for RMA in the morning. I wanted to post a pic of what I'm seeing for those in the community to be aware of as both of the cards are showing the same bearing seal compromise. At this point both sets of fans are working on both cards however I'm starting to get artifacting like crazy on both cards both in single and SLI configuration. Temp seems fine for both but I have a feeling there's more going on underneath that I can see. Any who here you go:


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well is written to run each test for 5*'*, 5 minutes


Oh, 1x5mins for each step, my bad









Can i join ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kredy/
ASIC 82.9%

One thing i don't understand is why you say to see which boost can be made at stock settings ?
For me it is 91 (7*13) from 1085 to 1176, what does that tell us ?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Oh, 1x5mins for each step, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kredy/
> ASIC 82.9%
> 
> One thing i don't understand is why you say to see which boost can be made at stock settings ?
> For me it is 91 (7*13) from 1085 to 1176, what does that tell us ?


OFC you can join, fill in the form posted in OP.
That is telling you that if you add e.g. 39Mhz core, your core clock would be 1215Mhz and not 1124Mhz thus you know the exact clock you are target into in order to check your oc stability. Basically it explains why while you are adding 43Mhz you get only 39Mhz in core freq and also kepler's boost functionality.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Following your tutorial, i was able to run a +143MHz FurMark 400*300 8x MSAA, but heaven can pass a 1080p bench (dx11 ultra extrem) without crashing the driver. Is the setting you precognize is relevant for 1080p resolutions ?

Another thing, i have another computer with a gigabyte 760, default clock is 1080-1150, boost 1202.
When i try to OC it, voltage is always below 1.2V, boost is not 13x4 anymore but 13*3or4 for +13OC, 13*3 for +26oc, 13x2 for +39 oc, this is weird, any idea about the reason ? this is rev 2.0 with the 3 fans.


----------



## Pimphare

Hey y'all, just thought I'd share this for the stateside folks who own non-reference cards that are interested in water cooling them.

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p16078_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---poliert---Kupfer.html

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p16077_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---Edelstahl-poliert---Schwarz.html

Compatibility list: http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Hey y'all, just thought I'd share this for the stateside folks who own non-reference cards that are interested in water cooling them.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p16078_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---poliert---Kupfer.html
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p16077_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---Edelstahl-poliert---Schwarz.html
> 
> Compatibility list: http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf


if anyone wants to see fitment or pictures i have 2 in sli with the nickel coloured blocks in my build.


----------



## exodus1500

Hey all, I got one of the MSI 760 ITX's recently. I am wondering if anyone has attempted to put a waterblock on one. the layout looks extremely similar to the reference boards, just with upgraded components.

Thanks!


----------



## Dude 760

Using the KGB 1.27 tool to change the Power limit from the default 115 to say 140, I'm confused on which table to change On the power table there are 9 sets. Which one needs changed to allow 140 Power limit?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

hi i recently bought a zotac gtx 760 this one sku:z7-70401-10p is there any way to watercool my card cheap? as im hitting 85 in bf4 on ultra and i don't like that temp at all considering there is no overclock. i am into modding it with an all in one cooler if anyone knows how.


----------



## motokill36

I put a H60 on my msi 760
Works great


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I put a H60 on my msi 760
> Works great


May I ask something, though? Does the extra cooling improve your OC? Was your temperature really bad and your OC limited by temperature? With the card I've got, temperature is the last thing affecting my card's OC ability...


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> hi i recently bought a zotac gtx 760 this one sku:z7-70401-10p is there any way to watercool my card cheap? as im hitting 85 in bf4 on ultra and i don't like that temp at all considering there is no overclock. i am into modding it with an all in one cooler if anyone knows how.


Thats the same as mine. I'm going to buy a full board bloc like this one.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Thats the same as mine. I'm going to buy a full board bloc like this one.


are your temps as bad as mine? does anyone here hit 85 under full load?


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> are your temps as bad as mine? does anyone here hit 85 under full load?


Sadly I don't have any temps to give you. My PC is in parts at the moment.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> I put a H60 on my msi 760
> Works great


I'm guessing that H60 only cools the GPU. How do you keep the VRMs cool?


----------



## stickg1

Direct airflow over little VRM heatsinks. It works very well just IMO doesn't look as good.


----------



## nathanblandford

I used to hit 80-85 when benching to find my overclock.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

oh man im an idiot...i was looking at the power draw graph thinking it was the temp...ok so max temp in bf4 maxed out is a cool 65c lol


----------



## Dude 760

I'm hitting 80C playing BF4


----------



## gusthemoose

Has anyone hard v-modded this card? I am looking to increase my voltage (locked @ 1.2) after purchasing some liquid cooling for the cards. I have, or can easily acquire, the equipment necessary, just looking for a point in the right direction


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gusthemoose*
> 
> Has anyone hard v-modded this card? I am looking to increase my voltage (locked @ 1.2) after purchasing some liquid cooling for the cards. I have, or can easily acquire, the equipment necessary, just looking for a point in the right direction


Sorry mate but the only card that can easily reach past 1.212v is the MSI Hawk . Which can get 1.3v with AB soft mod and past 1.3v with zwardos voltage hack tool . And im not aware of anyone here that's done hard volt modds either


----------



## neo0031

Such sadness that I cannot go over stock SC clock when my temperature does not go over 70C...


----------



## Matt1995

Is 1280MHZ at stock Voltage and 90% power limit good?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt1995*
> 
> Is 1280MHZ at stock Voltage and 90% power limit good?


Hell yes mate . I think my best Hawk at stock volts was 1256mhz


----------



## Matt1995

Awesome!
I have a superclocked edition idk if it has higher stock voltage then other Non Reference card?
And also what are the risks of increasing voltage and how much power will a 760 take with a higher voltage?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt1995*
> 
> Awesome!
> I have a superclocked edition idk if it has higher stock voltage then other Non Reference card?
> And also what are the risks of increasing voltage and how much power will a 760 take with a higher voltage?


Highest you can go volt wise with those things is 1.212v with maxxed P/Limit . Only the MSI Hawk can go past that with AB soft modd


----------



## metric man

Hello everyone,

I have an MSI twin frozr gtx 760 and I'm currently trying to overclock it, but I seem to be having problem with the voltage. In msi afterburner, I put the voltage to +12mV but in GPU-Z it's still 1.2000V... I've looked around a bit and found that some people (with the same 760 model as me) don't have this problem and some do and I couldn't find a solution to fixing it.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metric man*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an MSI twin frozr gtx 760 and I'm currently trying to overclock it, but I seem to be having problem with the voltage. In msi afterburner, I put the voltage to +12mV but in GPU-Z it's still 1.2000V... I've looked around a bit and found that some people (with the same 760 model as me) don't have this problem and some do and I couldn't find a solution to fixing it.


In short, don't bother, go as high as you can on stock voltages.
At least in my case it does zero to none effect on stability


----------



## metric man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> In short, don't bother, go as high as you can on stock voltages.
> At least in my case it does zero to none effect on stability


Is it too complicated or something? I would really like to unlock all of the potential in my 760 and get a good overclock. Up until now I was able to get +100 on core clock with stability (although it did freeze once during heaven) and my ASIC is 73%. Is this good?


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metric man*
> 
> Is it too complicated or something? I would really like to unlock all of the potential in my 760 and get a good overclock. Up until now I was able to get +100 on core clock with stability (although it did freeze once during heaven) and my ASIC is 73%. Is this good?


That is 10% on GPU, more then enough, it is not complicated at all, but staying at stock voltages means less heat, and gain for + 0.012V is close to none...enjoy and play


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just got notified from MSI that my cards are being shipped back, not bad at all, RMA turnaround in less than a week on 2 cards. Looking forward to getting back to 760's in SLI as compared to the single 750ti I'm running now. I have to say I've been very, very impressed by that little card though, very impressed.


----------



## Infinite Jest

EVGA is sending me a 760 ACX as a warranty replacement for a dead 580, so I guess I'll be joining the club! Can anyone with the EVGA ACX (non-SC, I think) let me know how it handles overclocking?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> EVGA is sending me a 760 ACX as a warranty replacement for a dead 580, so I guess I'll be joining the club! Can anyone with the EVGA ACX (non-SC, I think) let me know how it handles overclocking?


A draft rule could be: a gtx760 most of the times can do 1200/1600Mhz boost stable core.


----------



## narukun

I'm looking for buying one, which should I choose and why?.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HM0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HXY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

The 1st is my favorite right now, I love that fan and EVGA. They're using Hynix memory?.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I'm looking for buying one, which should I choose and why?.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HM0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HXY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> The 1st is my favorite right now, I love that fan and EVGA. They're using Hynix memory?.


1st will be louder than the others. I would go for the 3rd, its cheaper than gb and has evga warranty.


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Thanks mate, at first I'll try to see if I can get my hands on a GTX 680 WF3 rev1 and just compare that PCB to my GTX 760 WF3 rev1 and see where they differ apart. Since it's "only" a few straps.
> The hard part will be to locate them.
> Thanks man, I'll keep you guys updated with pics when I get my hands on a 680WF3 rev1.
> 
> Wish me luck.


I wish u luck, but I believe it's hardware locked. Silicon wafer and its ways are locked by laser I guess.


----------



## Pimphare

@narukun I'd have to agree with melodystyle on this. Plus if you consider water cooling, you have that option.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I'm looking for buying one, which should I choose and why?.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HM0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGM8B6O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DHW4HXY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DR9RBWD98CWA86PJ3ZZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> The 1st is my favorite right now, I love that fan and EVGA. They're using Hynix memory?.


3rd one seems to have a better cooling solution than 1st one, if you don't plain to build a custom one.
Also, you may be interested with this video on comparaisons between non-referenced gtx 760 : 




I also found a leadtek one : http://www.leadtek.com/eng/product/1/680/intro.aspx
But i'm not able to find it to sell on anywhere








Seems to have highest overclock of any other one you can find, but if you plain to OC it later, it is not relevant anymore.


----------



## TechPcGamer

I have the evga 760 sc acx card im not really likeing the acx cooling and the heat


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> I have the evga 760 sc acx card im not really likeing the acx cooling and the heat


What is the max temp when you play games, benchmark temps are irrelevant








.


----------



## Dude 760

These 760's can OC pretty good


----------



## narukun

I decide to buy the evga gtx 770. I don't like the ACX fan too much, but its the only for the right price.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I decide to buy the evga gtx 770. I don't like the ACX fan too much, but its the only for the right price.


How about this one?

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=EV-GTX770&c=CJ.

Not sure where you live.


----------



## Onikage

Made a vinyl sticker for my 760


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Made a vinyl sticker for my 760


LOL why not red letters








And that's one massive CPU cooler


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> These 760's can OC pretty good


Mine can't (cca. 7%) but what a hell, it's still good for 170 Euros.


----------



## AveragePC

Just got my EVGA 760 SC in my HTPC. It's not the prettiest setup but it works decent enough.


__
https://flic.kr/p/ndgnMr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ndgnMr
 by superkamikazee, on Flickr


----------



## Dude 760

Looks good mate, enjoy it


----------



## AveragePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Looks good mate, enjoy it


Thank you, enjoying the heck out of it!


----------



## Revolver232

Snagged an EVGA GTX 760 2G for 250.00 with a copy of watch dogs yesterdays. Stoked to have it roaring!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolver232*
> 
> Snagged an EVGA GTX 760 2G for 250.00 with a copy of watch dogs yesterdays. Stoked to have it roaring!


Welcome


----------



## Blackspots

I am trying to find a full water block for the eVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR. Will the EK FC670 GTX work for it? http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx.html otherwise, its this one here: http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1273_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---Edelstahl-poliert---Schwarz.html?language=en&XTCsid=vs1ivkt8ldd04mqll15kjt50p0


----------



## nathanblandford

I believe the ek block does work. As its the same reference design. Ive got the alphacool blocks on mine and they perform extremely well and the backplates are very nice too.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I am trying to find a full water block for the eVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 760 02G-P4-2765-KR. Will the EK FC670 GTX work for it? http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc670-gtx.html otherwise, its this one here: http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1273_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-Nvidia-GTX760---Edelstahl-poliert---Schwarz.html?language=en&XTCsid=vs1ivkt8ldd04mqll15kjt50p0
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the ek block does work. As its the same reference design. Ive got the alphacool blocks on mine and they perform extremely well and the backplates are very nice too.
Click to expand...

No, the EK block will not work. The 02G-P4-2765-KR is not a reference 760. The 02G-P4-2765-KR has a full length PCB. Reference GTX760s have a short 6" PCB. That's why if you click the "Check Compatibility List" link on the EK page Blackspots linked you will not see the 02G-P4-2765-KR on that list.

Rather than reinvent the wheel, here you go ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, for starters. the reference GTX-760 uses the same short 6" PCB as the reference GTX-670 (that's why GTX-670 waterblocks fit reference GTX-760 cards). You can look at the bottom of the card and if your PCB is the full length of the cooler, then it's definitely non-reference.
> 
> Reference GTX-760:
> 
> ^ Has a short 6" PCB that is not as long as the cooler.
> 
> Non-reference GTX-760:
> 
> 
> For the record, there's only two EVGA GTX-760s that are reference design. The 2GB 02G-P4-2760-KR and the 4GB 04G-P4-2766-KR.
> 
> As far as other brand GPUs, all of the GTX-760 cards on this GTX-670 waterblock compatibility list (with green beside them) should be a reference design:
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/529573ace4b05e05ed0467fa/1385526188358/compatibility-gtx670.pdf (PDF)
> 
> XSPC and EK both made waterblocks for the short PCB reference GTX-670 that will fit the reference GTX-760, and Watercool made Heatkiller blocks specifically for the reference GTX-760 (that are likewise compatible with the GTX-670).
> 
> And, as has been mentioned already in this thread, the only manufacturer so far to make a waterblock for any of the non-reference GTX-760s is Alphacool, and it only lists as being compatible with:
> 
> EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2762-KR
> EVGA GTX-760 04G-P4-3768-KR
> EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2765-KR
> 
> http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20Nvidia.pdf (PDF)


There you go. The only block available for blackspots' 02G-P4-2765-KR is the one made by Alphacool.


----------



## Nedooo

What is all the fuss with this cooling mania...zero to none problems with temperature with max stable clock...
I mean with all this investment you can go for 770 or 280X...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> What is all the fuss with this cooling mania...zero to none problems with temperature with max stable clock...
> I mean with all this investment you can go for 770 or 280X...


I have three 4GB EVGA reference GTX-760s with GTX-670 waterblocks on them in the build I'm currently working on. For me it's not just about temps, but about the noise just as much if not more so. My rig is essentially silent no matter what I'm putting it through and my temps even when gaming/benching barely move from where they were at idle compared to what they did on air.

Now that I've gotten my feet wet, so to speak, watercooling, I really don't see me ever having another air-cooled CPU or GPU unless it's in a mobile laptop/tablet/notebook or the like.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> What is all the fuss with this cooling mania...zero to none problems with temperature with max stable clock...
> I mean with all this investment you can go for 770 or 280X...


Well in Aus its not. I got my 2 760's with water blocks cheaper than a 780Ti and thats the only other card i wouldve bought. But im not gaming at high resolutions and want a quiet and cool rig. So it suits me perfectly. I had two blower style coolers and they were loud as hell but cooled fine. But the lower temps ive found have helped my stability in game and my overclock is slightly better too. Also, looks cool


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> I got my 2 760's with water blocks cheaper than a 780Ti and thats the onlyit's other card i wouldve bought. But im not gaming at high resolutions and want a quiet and cool rig. So it suits me perfectly. I had two blower style coolers and they were loud as hell but cooled fine. But the lower temps ive found have helped my stability in game and my overclock is slightly better too. Also, looks cool


I couldn't agree with you more. These cards run great on water etc.. It's totally worth it. There's no need to spend $1000 on just one card not including a water block to enjoy games and such. I mean, we're all not competing in benchmarks and whatnot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Well in Aus its not. I got my 2 760's with water blocks cheaper than a 780Ti and thats the only other card i wouldve bought. But im not gaming at high resolutions and want a quiet and cool rig. So it suits me perfectly. I had two blower style coolers and they were loud as hell but cooled fine. But the lower temps ive found have helped my stability in game and my overclock is slightly better too. Also, looks cool


In OZ Nvidia cards are overpriced especially those 780 ti things .


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> In OZ Nvidia cards are overpriced especially those 780 ti things .


yeah dont we know it


----------



## THC Butterz

I see all this talk about waterblocks, has anyone come up with a way to up the voltage caps on these yet, because otherwise I can't fathom a reason other than looks to buy a waterblock and add heat to your loop... I'm really interested as I already have my loop set up to take water to the card.


----------



## AveragePC

My 760 doesn't break 61C on air in my cramped little case, and the ACX cooler is whisper quiet. I'm still not sold on this waterblock hype.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I see all this talk about waterblocks, has anyone come up with a way to up the voltage caps on these yet, because otherwise I can't fathom a reason other than looks to buy a waterblock and add heat to your loop... I'm really interested as I already have my loop set up to take water to the card.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AveragePC*
> 
> My 760 doesn't break 61C on air in my cramped little case, and the ACX cooler is whisper quiet. I'm still not sold on this waterblock hype.
Click to expand...

Waterblocks will drop your vrm and core temps by 50% . Plus will give you more o/clocking headroom . Damn shame there isn't one for the hawks custom PCB . Seeing its the one you can overvolt past 1.212v .


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I see all this talk about waterblocks, has anyone come up with a way to up the voltage caps on these yet, because otherwise I can't fathom a reason other than looks to buy a waterblock and add heat to your loop... I'm really interested as I already have my loop set up to take water to the card.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AveragePC*
> 
> My 760 doesn't break 61C on air in my cramped little case, and the ACX cooler is whisper quiet. I'm still not sold on this waterblock hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waterblocks will drop your vrm and core temps by 50% . Plus will give you more o/clocking headroom . Damn shame there isn't one for the hawks custom PCB . Seeing its the one you can overvolt past 1.212v .
Click to expand...

water doesnt magically add overclocking headroom by lowering the temps... it allows for more voltage due to reduced temps which gives you more room to oc, thus being locked at 1.212V I cant fathom a reason to need a waterblock, the reference cooler can handle that voltage, unless you have noise concerns. The extra $100 would be better spent on a 770.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> water doesnt magically add overclocking headroom by lowering the temps... it allows for more voltage due to reduced temps which gives you more room to oc, thus being locked at 1.212V I cant fathom a reason to need a waterblock, the reference cooler can handle that voltage, unless you have noise concerns. The extra $100 would be better spent on a 770.


this has to be the most negative thread on OCN. I don't know why people have to bash other peoples choices, even once they have stated their reasons why. each to their own i guess


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> water doesnt magically add overclocking headroom by lowering the temps... it allows for more voltage due to reduced temps which gives you more room to oc, thus being locked at 1.212V I cant fathom a reason to need a waterblock, the reference cooler can handle that voltage, unless you have noise concerns. The extra $100 would be better spent on a 770.


Heat is the #1 enemy in electronics. Keeping your components cooler will only prolong their life plus all the other benefits. There's no need to get a 770. 760s may not be top tier, but they're great cards and perform quite well enough.

How much does a 770 cost? Ok add a block to that. Now how much in debt are we? Then it's.. why not skip all that and just get a 780?? Etc...

I'm happy with my decision in water cooling my 760s. Boost 2.0 rocks with low temps. I don't even feel the need to overclock these cards. They perform great on water @stock and I couldn't be more pleased.

One man's opinion and that's my 2 pennies!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> water doesnt magically add overclocking headroom by lowering the temps... it allows for more voltage due to reduced temps which gives you more room to oc, thus being locked at 1.212V I cant fathom a reason to need a waterblock, the reference cooler can handle that voltage, unless you have noise concerns. The extra $100 would be better spent on a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> this has to be the most negative thread on OCN. I don't know why people have to bash other peoples choices, even once they have stated their reasons why. each to their own i guess
Click to expand...

I was simply stating a fact, combined with my opinion And was not trying to bash or be derogatory in any way shape or form, if I came across that way I apologize.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I was simply stating a fact, combined with my opinion And was not trying to bash or be derogatory in any way shape or form, if I came across that way I apologize.


I didnt think you meant any offense and i didnt feel offended but it gets annoying when i state my reasons and then people still say "i can't fathom any reason or need to watercool these cards"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> water doesnt magically add overclocking headroom by lowering the temps... it allows for more voltage due to reduced temps which gives you more room to oc, thus being locked at 1.212V I cant fathom a reason to need a waterblock, the reference cooler can handle that voltage, unless you have noise concerns. The extra $100 would be better spent on a 770.


Have you ever blocked any cards ??
Ive been able to get a bit more MHz with water at stock and max volts due to much , much lower core and vrm temps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> this has to be the most negative thread on OCN. I don't know why people have to bash other peoples choices, even once they have stated their reasons why. each to their own i guess


I wish a couple of my 760's were ref ones , they would be blocked by now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Heat is the #1 enemy in electronics. Keeping your components cooler will only prolong their life plus all the other benefits. There's no need to get a 770. 760s may not be top tier, but they're great cards and perform quite well enough.
> How much does a 770 cost? Ok add a block to that. Now how much in debt are we? Then it's.. why not skip all that and just get a 780?? Etc...
> I'm happy with my decision in water cooling my 760s. Boost 2.0 rocks with low temps. I don't even feel the need to overclock these cards. They perform great on water @stock and I couldn't be more pleased.
> One man's opinion and that's my 2 pennies!


I skipped all of that and went straight to R9 290 best bang for buck against cards twice the price








But I still run me Hawks and Gigas . Putting together a deskputer for benching........


----------



## THC Butterz

I have had several cards with blocks, especially with firmi, but never a card with a voltage cap, nvidia is throwing us the bird by doing that...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have you ever blocked any cards ??
> Ive been able to get a bit more MHz with water at stock and max volts due to much , much lower core and vrm temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish a couple of my 760's were ref ones , they would be blocked by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped all of that and went straight to R9 290 best bang for buck against cards twice the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still run me Hawks and Gigas . Putting together a deskputer for benching........


Lol I hear ya. Build log??


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I have had several cards with blocks, especially with firmi, but never a card with a voltage cap, nvidia is throwing us the bird by doing that...


No problem point taken .








And yes NVidia is giving us consumers the forks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Lol I hear ya. Build log??


Once ive got all the bits I think I will this time


----------



## Majsterinho

Hi im looking for modified bios for MSI GTX 760 OC. I need bios with lower rpm fan. Now i have 24C on gpu and 34% = 1040 rpm. Im trying to mod and flash bios in KBT but still have 34%.

Anyone have or can tell me how lowering rpm in this card ?


----------



## TechPcGamer

jacob freeman helped me out buy leting me rma my evga 760 sc 2gb acx card for the evga 760 sc blower fan type was not a big fan of the acx cooling but i still love evga i like this fan type alot better heres a pic


----------



## Dude 760

Ran a good run on Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3065325


----------



## dredeziel1

These dont play well together...Just tried it and they dont line up because on the six pin connector..gonna have to go Alphacool now...


----------



## angelgrin

need some help guys, palit reference or zotac reference card?


----------



## benjamen50

I would say the palit reference.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i had the zotac one and i loved it...stayed pretty cool


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i had the zotac one and i loved it...stayed pretty cool


ok thanks for the input! maybe i'll go with zotac its 10 dollar cheaper haha.

btw, i would like to ask the GTX 760 MSI TF owners if there is something wrong with this card? because I see a lot of people in Singapore selling off their cards.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> ok thanks for the input! maybe i'll go with zotac its 10 dollar cheaper haha.
> 
> btw, i would like to ask the GTX 760 MSI TF owners if there is something wrong with this card? because I see a lot of people in Singapore selling off their cards.


MSI user here, I would rate my card 10/10, overclocks great (1280MHz core boost) and the cooler does a great job of keeping the temps down, it's currently 22c here and my card barely tops 60c full load with 55% fan (1600~RPM).

Maybe people are upgrading? AMD 290's are a bargain in some areas, I was tempted myself at one point


----------



## farmdve

I know the 760 is like a mid-range card, but just how much can it be overclocked to surpass a stock clock 770? Or rather, how many percents does it come close to a 780 after OC? I know the 780 has like double the transistor count of a 760 but still was very interested.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> I know the 760 is like a mid-range card, but just how much can it be overclocked to surpass a stock clock 770? Or rather, how many percents does it come close to a 780 after OC? I know the 780 has like double the transistor count of a 760 but still was very interested.


Rough estimations:
gtx760 ~= gtx770 with 200mhz core less (so if gtx760 @ 1300 ~= gtx770 @ 1100)
gtx770 @ 1450Mhz ~= [email protected] core.
2 x gtx760 @ 1250Mhz ~= gtx780 @ 1400Mhz


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> MSI user here, I would rate my card 10/10, overclocks great (1280MHz core boost) and the cooler does a great job of keeping the temps down, it's currently 22c here and my card barely tops 60c full load with 55% fan (1600~RPM).
> 
> Maybe people are upgrading? AMD 290's are a bargain in some areas, I was tempted myself at one point


What r u playing with those temps? Tetris LOL


----------



## melodystyle2003

MSI TF cooler is really efficient and silent below 60%.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> What r u playing with those temps? Tetris LOL


Minesweeper /s

5x140mm fans keep the heat out


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> MSI TF cooler is really efficient and silent below 60%.


Well confirmed review sites found ASUS DCU2 cooler better, but your stated efficiency is out of this world.
Mine Asus DCU2 hits 80 when gaming heavy games like Crysis 3 on stock voltage and 1100 boost clock...
I'm not jealous, just that's hard to believe...or you maybe play some 2D light game?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Well confirmed review sites found ASUS DCU2 cooler better, but your stated efficiency is out of this world.
> Mine Asus DCU2 hits 80 when gaming heavy games like Crysis 3 on stock voltage and 1100 boost clock...
> I'm not jealous, just that's hard to believe...or you maybe play some 2D light game?


Asus cooler perhaps performs better in temp terms with higher fan profile speeds but this does not mean that it is actually more efficient.
Msi tf cooler is the same on 760 and 770.
On the msi Gtx 770 i own now, which is a higher tdp card than the 760, keeps the core under 60oC with 1300Mhz @ 1.21V @60% fan while playing bf4 and its silent!
It can keep the core at same temps with fan @100% when running higher clocks with 1.27V.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Asus cooler perhaps performs better in temp terms with higher fan profile speeds but this does not mean that it is actually more efficient.
> Msi tf cooler is the same on 760 and 770.
> On the msi Gtx 770 i own now, which is a higher tdp card than the 760, keeps the core under 60oC with 1300Mhz @ 1.21V @60% fan while playing bf4 and its silent!
> It can keep the core at same temps with fan @100% when running higher clocks with 1.27V.


Sorry but my common sense can't swallow this...
We are talking lower clock (less heat on my behalf)...lower voltage (less heat on my behalf)...full speed fan (less heat on my behalf)...not to mention all reviews found my cooler better...and I should swallow 20 degrees celsius difference (twenty?!?!?!) on your behalf and just nod my head???
No can do








Maybe you keep your PC case in liquid nitrogen and then there is a possibility for this nonsense...

Edit: Just checked http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_TF_Gaming/30.html
check the temp on GTX 770 MSI Gaming...gimme more SF tales plese


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Sorry but my common sense can't swallow this...
> We are talking lower clock (less heat on my behalf)...lower voltage (less heat on my behalf)...full speed fan (less heat on my behalf)...not to mention all reviews found my cooler better...and I should swallow 20 degrees celsius difference (twenty?!?!?!) on your behalf and just nod my head???
> No can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you keep your PC case in liquid nitrogen and then there is a possibility for this nonsense...


Not common, your sense and i can not do something more about it.
Or i can?


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Not common, your sense and i can not do something more about it.
> Or i can?


----------



## Insane569

For what ever it matters. My MSI TF 760 stays bellow 60C when I game. OCed to 1215mhz core and 1824mhz mem clock.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

windforce cooler is the best in my opinion


----------



## Nedooo




----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> For what ever it matters. My MSI TF 760 stays bellow 60C when I game. OCed to 1215mhz core and 1824mhz mem clock.


Tetris.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> windforce cooler is the best in my opinion


No serious expert agrees...


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Tetris.


No. Crysis 2, BF4 and different GPU benchmarks.


----------



## cokker

Just for giggles, I got to 64c today









Idle:


http://imgur.com/ddz7g0R


After a run:


http://imgur.com/UCIUxdu


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> No. Crysis 2, BF4 and different GPU benchmarks.


Guys, please nuf with this braging...
I just can't believe that overvolted...overclocked...and reduced fan speed generates less heat then stock.
BTW few twin frozer owners showed oil spilling from fan bearing.
Best? I don't think so.
We are not talking few degrees difference here, but rather huge difference.


----------



## blaze2210

MSI's cooler has been working like a champ for me....Even while overclocked, I've never seen temps higher than 66*C on either of my cards....There's no reason to get upset or anything - the TF cooler is a good one, that's a fact....Especially when you set a good fan profile....


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> MSI's cooler has been working like a champ for me....Even while overclocked, I've never seen temps higher than 66*C on either of my cards....There's no reason to get upset or anything - the TF cooler is a good one, that's a fact....Especially when you set a good fan profile....


Give it to me and I'll show you 80+ in 15 minutes


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Give it to me and I'll show you 80+ in 15 minutes


If you're pushing a card that hard you'd probably be better off water cooling it. Is your system in a sauna?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah I never saw my reference evga 4gb 760s hit 80C when they were still on air.

A higher than normal/comfortable ambient could play a part. My ambient never ever hits above 23C and I never saw my cards go but right around 70C playing BF4 or anything else. Most of the time they stayed well below that.


----------



## Pimphare

My EVGA 2gb 760s reference hit low 70s on air during Valley. After water cooling they stay a cool 40° C during Valley with a substantial amount of performance increase. No need to overclock them really with boost 2.0. Unless you're in it for the guts and glory and bragging rights.


----------



## blaze2210

Also, the cooling in your case plays a fairly major part....I have like 9 other fans in my tower, so hot air doesn't even get a chance to build up....


----------



## nathanblandford

During the summer in aus my reference evga 760's were hitting about 75-85 depending if i was benchmarking or if i was gaming.

It was my ambients that pushed me to go down the watercooling route. But it is nice during winter too that my temps stay so low.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> If you're pushing a card that hard you'd probably be better of water cooling it. Is your system in a sauna?


Nope, it was like 20-25 celsius, I have two 12 cm case fans in and out. How about whole army of reviews that have same temps as I, do they test in sauna, or geeks here live in freezer...bellow zero








Custom...water cooling can gain 20+ degrees difference, but any stock air fan can't. And yet OC OV URPM...


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> During the summer in aus my reference evga 760's were hitting about 75-85 depending if i was benchmarking or if i was gaming.
> 
> It was my ambients that pushed me to go down the watercooling route. But it is nice during winter too that my temps stay so low.


Prepare to be eaten







LOL


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Prepare to be eaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


What?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Nope, it was like 20-25 celsius, I have two 12 cm case fans in and out. How about whole army of reviews that have same temps as I, do they test in sauna, or geeks here live in freezer...bellow zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom...water cooling can gain 20+ degrees difference, but any stock air fan can't. And yet OC OV URPM...


What reviews are you reading? Every review that I read prior to buying my 760s showed that MSI's TF cooler was the more efficient one....

For example: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4608/8/geforce-gtx-760-round-up-asus-vs-msi-vs-evga-vs-inno-3d-cooling-and-noise-levels

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/25/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_video_card_review/8#.U3_-6ihr9Fc


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What reviews are you reading? Every review that I read prior to buying my 760s showed that MSI's TF cooler was the more efficient one....
> 
> For example: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-760-review-gk104,3542-6.html
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4608/8/geforce-gtx-760-round-up-asus-vs-msi-vs-evga-vs-inno-3d-cooling-and-noise-levels
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/25/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_video_card_review/8#.U3_-6ihr9Fc


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_760_TF_Gaming/31.html

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57545-msi-geforce-gtx-760-twin-frozr-gaming-series/?page=10

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5573/msi-geforce-gtx-760-2gb-twin-frozr-gaming-oc-overclocked-video-card-review/index21.html

http://www.overclockers.com/msi-n760-tf-2gd5-oc-video-card-review

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/graphics/35510-msi-n760goc?showall=&start=9


----------



## nX3NTY

My GTX 760 is currently on RMA and on HD 5870 currently but already I got an upgrade bug. Should I buy another GTX 760 so I could SLi with it later on or wait till the card back from RMA and sell it and buy a faster single card like GTX 780 or R9 290?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> My GTX 760 is currently on RMA and on HD 5870 currently but already I got an upgrade bug. Should I buy another GTX 760 so I could SLi with it later on or wait till the card back from RMA and sell it and buy a faster single card like GTX 780 or R9 290?


2 x gtx760 is faster setup.


----------



## Pimphare

Bitspower is coming out with a new block for the 760!

Design For *MSI GTX 760 GAMING* VGA Card. Will have to reasearch the possibility of compatibility for other cards as well.



http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_138_140&products_id=3395

Thanks @B NEGATIVE for sharing this over at OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery.









http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/68430#post_22319159


----------



## stickg1

Thats tight


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Bitspower is coming out with a new block for the 760!
> 
> Design For *MSI GTX 760 GAMING* Reference Design VGA Card. Will have to reasearch the possibility of compatibility for other cards as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_138_140&products_id=3395
> 
> Thanks @B Negative for sharing this over at OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/68430#post_22319159


Thanks for posting that here. It's for a full-length PCB card, so it is definitely not for a reference 760. The block's manual says it's for the MSI GTX 760 Gaming VGA Card, and it shows a pic of the PCB:



It's definitely not for this card (which is a short PCB like the reference 760, but it's not a reference card):

MSI GeForce GTX 760 GAMING
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127772



Looks to me like it's for an MSI Twin Frozr 760 (PCB image from EK's Compatibility Configurator):



If it's for MSI's Twin Frozr then I'm guessing that'll probably be the only card the block is compatible for.


----------



## Insane569

O thank god. I can water cool my card. New goal for the summer is to go custom loop on my rig.


----------



## Pimphare

@Unicr0nhunter
_..it is definitely not for a reference 760. The block's manual says it's for the MSI GTX 760 Gaming VGA Card, and it shows a pic of the PCB:_
_____

Yeah I don't know what it means by "reference".
In reference to that particular card? lol I'm going to delete that part of the post so nobody gets confused by it.

Thanks for doing the research on this and bringing us up to speed! +rep


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> @Unicr0nhunter
> _..it is definitely not for a reference 760. The block's manual says it's for the MSI GTX 760 Gaming VGA Card, and it shows a pic of the PCB:_
> _____
> 
> Yeah I don't know what it means by "reference".
> In reference to that particular card? lol I'm going to delete that part of the post so nobody gets confused by it.


Reference cards are the ones that came out first with single fan cooler


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Reference cards are the ones that came out first with single fan cooler


Yes I know. I have two of them. I wasn't calling that block a reference card block, just to clear things up. I copied and pasted it from Bitspower's website.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Yes I know. I have two of them. I wasn't calling that block a reference card block, just to clear things up. I copied and pasted it from Bitspower's website.


Yeah I thought you had a couple of those


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah I thought you had a couple of those


Bitspower needs to edit their misleading information on their site or they might get a few pissed off customers.

Anyone reading this *check your PCBs* before buying a water block just to find out it isn't compatible with your card. ..which I hope y'all would do anyway.


----------



## spacetoast31

Im having a major issue, since this crap update. My SLI wont enable. Ive gone through numberous threads searching for a solution. Ive Used DDU, and installed old and my previous working drivers and ever since this morning (when SLI was working fine) i updated, and after my restart, i go to enable my SLI and i get black (No Signal) logo. Ive tried to bridges, and swapped slots with cards. There should be no hardware issue, since 2 hours ago it was on and running properly. windows 7 x64. Both cards are recognized, by multiple types of software, including gpuz, afterburner, precision, aida64, hwmonitor, cpuz, nvidia control panel, etc. They are the evga 760sc 2gb. my psu is an rm850 so i know power draw isnt an issue... Someone please give me an answer or an idea... Just short of a complete reinstall, im not in the mood to do that...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Im having a major issue, since this crap update. My SLI wont enable. Ive gone through numberous threads searching for a solution. Ive Used DDU, and installed old and my previous working drivers and ever since this morning (when SLI was working fine) i updated, and after my restart, i go to enable my SLI and i get black (No Signal) logo. Ive tried to bridges, and swapped slots with cards. There should be no hardware issue, since 2 hours ago it was on and running properly. windows 7 x64. Both cards are recognized, by multiple types of software, including gpuz, afterburner, precision, aida64, hwmonitor, cpuz, nvidia control panel, etc. They are the evga 760sc 2gb. my psu is an rm850 so i know power draw isnt an issue... Someone please give me an answer or an idea... Just short of a complete reinstall, im not in the mood to do that...


What update are we talking about? Did you disable sli before updating? Was sli disabled prior to rebooting? Try shutting down you pc with sli disabled. Turn on your pc. Go immediately to Nvidia Control Panel and look for the sli option. If it gives you the option to enable, do that and report back with what happened.

Edit: Have you tried rebooting with the sli bridge off and/or the bottom card removed?


----------



## spacetoast31

It was the new 337.88 driver update. Sli was never disabled. After the driver install/update the sli disabled and I'll not allow it to be enabled anymore. I've already tried two sli bridges which would rule out the connection of sli bridge. Ive already gone through the restart and attempt the enabling of sli about 25 times now. I just get a black screen with my PC still running and have to power down and restart the system. It goes back to normal and I go to the control panel to re-enable sli and the cycle of black screen and restarting begins again.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> It was the new 337.88 driver update. Sli was never disabled. After the driver install/update the sli disabled and I'll not allow it to be enabled anymore. I've already tried two sli bridges which would rule out the connection of sli bridge. Ive already gone through the restart and attempt the enabling of sli about 25 times now. I just get a black screen with my PC still running and have to power down and restart the system. It goes back to normal and I go to the control panel to re-enable sli and the cycle of black screen and restarting begins again.


You're supposed to disable SLI prior to updated the Nvidia drivers. Not saying this is what caused the issue though. I had an issue after updating without disabling sli where my screen would freeze up after a brief moment of booting up.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> It was the new 337.88 driver update. Sli was never disabled. After the driver install/update the sli disabled and I'll not allow it to be enabled anymore. I've already tried two sli bridges which would rule out the connection of sli bridge. Ive already gone through the restart and attempt the enabling of sli about 25 times now. I just get a black screen with my PC still running and have to power down and restart the system. It goes back to normal and I go to the control panel to re-enable sli and the cycle of black screen and restarting begins again.


Did you do the Express Install or the Clean Install for the driver update?


----------



## spacetoast31

I used the DDU, and uninstalled everything, than i did the custom clean install, and did it again, and the second time did a clean install with only display physx and audio.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I used the DDU, and uninstalled everything, than i did the custom clean install, and did it again, and the second time did a clean install with only display physx and audio.


Do you get any sort of error while the driver is installing? Or does it complete without any issues?


----------



## spacetoast31

It does it while installing as well, unless done in safe mode. I just tried to do the 337.50 beta as well and that one did the same thing. I just rotated my video cards again, I can do whatever I want with my PC with drivers installed and whatnot but I CANNOT, get SLI enabled now. So its time to make sure I have all said programs etc downloaded and saved to the second ssd, and reinstall windows later unless I can get a solution soon. This just bugs the crap out of me. Downloading and installing assassins creed 4 is going to take forever again.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> It does it while installing as well, unless done in safe mode. I just tried to do the 337.50 beta as well and that one did the same thing. I just rotated my video cards again, I can do whatever I want with my PC with drivers installed and whatnot but I CANNOT, get SLI enabled now. So its time to make sure I have all said programs etc downloaded and saved to the second ssd, and reinstall windows later unless I can get a solution soon. This just bugs the crap out of me. Downloading and installing assassins creed 4 is going to take forever again.


Well, during the driver install, the screen is supposed to go black - that's when the driver is being swapped out. Before going with a complete OS reinstall, I would start with completely removing any traces of the drivers, which includes running a CCleaner scan to make sure .

-Start with one card installed. Start PC, install driver, etc. When this card is working, shut down the PC for the next step.

-Add the second card (without the SLI bridge for now), start up the PC, and run the driver install again. Make sure that there are no conflicts showing up in the Device Manager. If everything is good, shut down the PC for the next step.

-Install the SLI bridge, ensuring that the bridge is seated properly on the tabs. Start PC and try enabling SLI through the Nvidia Control Panel. If it's still not working, report back here and let us know what you came across during the process.


----------



## spacetoast31

I used DDU (display driver uninstaller)it removes anything and everything driver based including the leftover folders, and leans the registry then restarts the PC for you. Yes I know it's supposed flicker to a black screen but this happens and never goes back. I started with no bridge installed, restarted wentback in with bridge installed and went to enable and same thing. I've exhausted all the typical solutions and a few other extensive options. Its just time for a reinstallment. I guess I can be thankful for my ssd for only making the install take about 5 minutes. The annoying part is the installment of the programs.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I used DDU (display driver uninstaller)it removes anything and everything driver based including the leftover folders, and leans the registry then restarts the PC for you. Yes I know it's supposed flicker to a black screen but this happens and never goes back. I started with no bridge installed, restarted wentback in with bridge installed and went to enable and same thing. I've exhausted all the typical solutions and a few other extensive options. Its just time for a reinstallment. I guess I can be thankful for my ssd for only making the install take about 5 minutes. The annoying part is the installment of the programs.


I get what you're saying, but you're jumping straight to trying to enable SLI - you're not installing the 2nd card first, without the bridge on....You've got to install the 2nd card before trying to connect it to the first one....

**Note: I'm not saying that this is the way that it _needs_ to be done, this is how it's worked for me every time I've had to start over....


----------



## spacetoast31

No, I did bring it in to windows with out the bridge, then restarted after it was present in windows, and "available" for sli or physx. Then restarted and put the bridge on at that point.

My main problem with this whole thing is that, I've done no hardware changes to this build since it was built 3 months ago. I've updated the gfx drivers 3 times now and haven't had the issue till this last one. And it was Running SLI at the time of downloading the driver. So what happened between the time of downloading the driver and having the driver installed and not working? The installation.that's it. The drcer has done something weird and now previous drovers which worked, do not. I have no time to do the full reinstall tonight so I'll have to do it in the morning then I suppose I'll be posting the results of that...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> No, I did bring it in to windows with out the bridge, then restarted after it was present in windows, and "available" for sli or physx. Then restarted and put the bridge on at that point.
> 
> My main problem with this whole thing is that, I've done no hardware changes to this build since it was built 3 months ago. I've updated the gfx drivers 3 times now and haven't had the issue till this last one. And it was Running SLI at the time of downloading the driver. So what happened between the time of downloading the driver and having the driver installed and not working? The installation.that's it. The drcer has done something weird and now previous drovers which worked, do not. I have no time to do the full reinstall tonight so I'll have to do it in the morning then I suppose I'll be posting the results of that...


Ah, just had to make sure. Sometimes its the simplest things that cause the issues, so I try to make sure to touch base on those types of things. This issue is odd, and sounds like a piece of hardware has been wearing out - though I'm not exactly sure which part....


----------



## spacetoast31

It would be weird if anything was worn out since both cards along with everything else was all purchased February 27th and I think my initial day of install was march 6th. So I don't think that's the issue.


----------



## Bride

hey guys, between these cards which is better for a pushed overclock?
Thanks!

EVGA GTX 760 2GB Dual BIOS SC w/ ACX Cooler
GIGABYTE GV-N760OC-2GD Rev 2.0
MSI N760 HAWK
MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC


----------



## Bride

I think that I will choose between

EVGA GTX 760 2GB Dual BIOS SC w/ ACX Cooler & MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC

probably MSI... right product?


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I think that I will choose between
> 
> EVGA GTX 760 2GB Dual BIOS SC w/ ACX Cooler & MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> probably MSI... right product?


The hawk edition is the best apparently. You can overvolt the card if you really wanted to.


----------



## Bride

Thanks! I will choose, for a better compromise between price and quality, this one, MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC...


----------



## NickF

I just found an awesome deal and ordered the MSI Gaming N760 TF 4GD5 for $249 on newegg with a $20 MIR ($229!!!), but it looks like the sale is over because it is now listed as $299 with a $20 MIR, plus it comes with watchdogs.
I think someone might have screwed up the price because it literally went up to $299 right after i bought it.
Hope its a good card! I'm usually an EVGA guy for the green team or an XFX guy on the red team--- but we shall see!


----------



## Bride

MSI Gaming N760 TF 4GD5 for $249 is really no bad, anyway 2Gb are enough


----------



## NickF

Meh... with the MIR it was cheaper than any of the 2GB cards so why not?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> MSI Gaming N760 TF 4GD5 for $249 is really no bad, anyway 2Gb are *enough*


This is Overclock.net, please define what is "enough" for people like us.....


----------



## Bride

sorry guys, I cant find modded BIOS for MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> sorry guys, I cant find modded BIOS for MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC...


What are you looking to gain from the modded vBIOS?


----------



## Bride

My stable overclock is rasing core clock at 1400MHz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> My stable overclock is rasing core clock at 1400MHz


If you don't have a Hawk, you're going to run into an issue - this model of 760 can't be overvolted past 1.212v....


----------



## Bride

I'm a noob so I'm asking to you... if by software I can raise a stable OC at 1400MHz can I inject a modded BIOS with this parameter? can I disable boost function? so stupid because I just bought this card thinking about OC but didn't take HAWK for 50 euro of difference...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I'm a noob so I'm asking to you... if by software I can raise a stable OC at 1400MHz can I inject a modded BIOS with this parameter? can I disable boost function? so stupid because I just bought this card thinking about OC but didn't take HAWK for 50 euro of difference...


I have my old custom hawk bios if you'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Bride

Thanks man


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks man


 SPLN2Hawk760-A-1.zip 57k .zip file


I am not responsible if you kill your card. Use at own risk


----------



## Dude 760

Ran a Firestrike run, I think I scored enough on graphics to be entered on the benchmark tops scores on the opening thread









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2214591

Fire6639.PNG 412k .PNG file


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 760*
> 
> Ran a Firestrike run, I think I scored enough on graphics to be entered on the benchmark tops scores on the opening thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2214591
> 
> Fire6639.PNG 412k .PNG file


Try and beat my score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312


----------



## Onikage

You lucky bastards one day im gonna get card that dosnt overcloack like crap.............one day


----------



## Dude 760

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try and beat my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312


Great score, I can not get near that


----------



## melodystyle2003

Golden firestrike results guys!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Golden firestrike results guys!


Ah that's child's play. jk







Can't wait to get my loop back together so I can do some benching.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try and beat my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312


You need to update your graphics driver. You're using 331.93, and the latest is 337.88


----------



## Insane569

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2217486
Well I tried. Does running this on 3 screens in surround make a difference to the score?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2217486
> Well I tried. Does running this on 3 screens in surround make a difference to the score?


I'd imagine that'd put a damper on things.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> You need to update your graphics driver. You're using 331.93, and the latest is 337.88


That card is long gone. That was my golden Hawk. Did 1483 core and over 2000 effective memory on the stock cooler with sub zero ambients


----------



## marlonius

Hey everyone, bought myself an Asus 760 DCII OC.. good bye AMD!! You will not be missed











With an asic of 93% I should be able to get a pretty high oc right?? Looking good so far with my first score on the boards.. and still room for more,



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3180220?


----------



## melodystyle2003

93.9% ASIC sounds fine, your estimated boost looks fine, what ram chip it uses (hynix or elpida)?
Enjoy your new beast!


----------



## Bride

Just finished to mod my bios... are good results?









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2225016

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1818250

http://www.3dmark.com/is/2018624


----------



## marlonius

She's a beast alright







GPU-Z reports it as Hynix.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try and beat my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312


This looks more like SLI setup...is it really possible to have 50% over stock performance WOW


----------



## Bride

nice, with hawk version or standard? fan at 100%?









my last bench... with an ASIC 77%

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2228446


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Try and beat my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1455312


hey man, I want try to push my 4770k from 4500 to 4800Mhz and my GTX from 3500core/3200memory maybe at 4000/3500...

can you help me? voltages?

Thanks!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlonius*
> 
> She's a beast alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z reports it as Hynix.


Normally with hynix should be able to push it at 1750-1900Mhz territory, with elevated fan speeds to cool them down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> my last bench... with an ASIC 77%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2228446


Nice clocks there! If you have hynix ram chips too try to clock the mem bit higher.
For 1350Mhz core something is holding you back on the score, but your core oc speeds are great.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That card is long gone. That was my golden Hawk. Did 1483 core and over 2000 effective memory on the stock cooler with sub zero ambients


Ive still got all of my cards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 93.9% ASIC sounds fine, your estimated boost looks fine, what ram chip it uses (hynix or elpida)?
> Enjoy your new beast!


That's a awesome asic %








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Normally with hynix should be able to push it at 1750-1900Mhz territory, with elevated fan speeds to cool them down.
> Nice clocks there! If you have hynix ram chips too try to clock the mem bit higher.
> For 1350Mhz core something is holding you back on the score, but your core oc speeds are great.


Hey there


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Normally with hynix should be able to push it at 1750-1900Mhz territory, with elevated fan speeds to cool them down.
> Nice clocks there! If you have hynix ram chips too try to clock the mem bit higher.
> For 1350Mhz core something is holding you back on the score, but your core oc speeds are great.


Thanks man, but now I'm checking that 3Dmark i haven't problems but with Unigine Heaven not... anyway a question:

with KBT i can unlock the range of fan speed, but I can't fix it at 100%, I must do this by software... a way for do this by bios mod?

Thanks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks man, but now I'm checking that 3Dmark i haven't problems but with Unigine Heaven not... anyway a question:
> 
> with KBT i can unlock the range of fan speed, but I can't fix it at 100%, I must do this by software... a way for do this by bios mod?
> 
> Thanks


Don't really understood your question, but keep in mind that KBT capabilities have narrow gpu bios support, especially in fan speed part.

@HOMECINEMA-PC: Hello madman


----------



## Bride

For now I'm using Nvidia System Tools for push at 100% the speed... anyway, can I ask you a checkout of my modded BIOS?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Sure @Bride.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Sure @Bride.


Last my MOD that looks stable with 3Dmark and Unigine Heaven... take care that I'm a noob, so please if you must change some value, explain to me for learn something...

!!! THANKS !!!

X.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Last my MOD that looks stable with 3Dmark and Unigine Heaven... take care that I'm a noob, so please if you must change some value, explain to me for learn something...
> 
> !!! THANKS !!!
> 
> X.zip 125k .zip file


First, keep in mind that i am not a bios expert.
In my opinion, whole voltage table is wrong. Overvolted in every boost step is bad tactic, especially since it can not go over 1.2125V.
Raising power target, setting it to 1.2125V when it is necessary and if possible disabling boost is what i would do to my gtx760.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> hey man, I want try to push my 4770k from 4500 to 4800Mhz and my GTX from 3500core/3200memory maybe at 4000/3500...
> 
> can you help me? voltages?
> 
> Thanks!


I needed 1.35v and sub zero ambients to hit those speeds.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I needed 1.35v and sub zero ambients to hit those speeds.


Ahahahahah you right, sorry for my stupid question.... about the CPU disabling HT I reached 4800Mhz...


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> First, keep in mind that i am not a bios expert.
> In my opinion, whole voltage table is wrong. Overvolted in every boost step is bad tactic, especially since it can not go over 1.2125V.
> Raising power target, setting it to 1.2125V when it is necessary and if possible disabling boost is what i would do to my gtx760.


yes, i can't push too much this card for the voltage limit... about voltage table I will take the orginal BIOS remodding correctly every boost step.
Thanks!


----------



## Bride




----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ive still got all of my cards


Woman would kill me if i kept every piece of technology forever


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Woman would kill me if i kept every piece of technology forever


LooooooL








All the puter bits I have seem to like to stockpile themselves around me


----------



## VDubG

hello , i bought a asus gtx 760 to complete my build :
-4gb kingston hyperx blu 1600
- asus m5a97 evo r2.0
- fx 8350 4ghz cpu
- asus gtx 760
- cpu is cooled by bequiet dark rock pro 3
- 27" asus monitor
- 2x 1TB seagate hdd's
my problem is that it dosent feel like it should feel in games ... for exemple , Dayz i barely keep it at low/normal/ . a friend of mine with a gtx 660 and same cpu have it on high .. should i get a ssd or make 8 gb rams becouse its really annoying . What else i could do ? i have latest updates .


----------



## Dancol

Hello all,

First of all, I am a overclocking noob. I have been only using AMD standard overclocking on my 6950 and flashed it aswell. Last month I bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Windforce Rev. 2. However, I can't get my overclock right.

My setup is:
Processor: i7 2600K @ 4.3Ghz
Motherboard: Asus P67 Sabertooth
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (dual slot)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Windforce Rev. 2
PSU: Corsair Silent Pro M1000

I will include two html files with Unigine Heaven benchmarks. The first which is a slightly bit lower is the stock settings and the second is with the overclock. The settings are from GPU-Z.

*Stock settings:*


*Stock settings:*


Problem 1:
The difference when overclocking is minimal. I don't really know why. I made sure the settings in Unigine are exactly the same.

Problem 2:
When trying to run BF4 with the OC. Either BF4 crashes or I get a BSOD (win32k.sys). I don't know if it has anything to do with the GPU. Here is the BSOD dmp file viewed by BlueScreenViewer:

Dump File : 061114-18064-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11-6-2014 13:56:16
Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
Parameter 1 : fffff880`11cde978
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : fffff960`00226df9
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+293c0
File Description : Multi-User Win32-stuurprogramma
Product Name : Besturingssysteem Microsoft® Windows®
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\061114-18064-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 293.536
Dump File Time : 11-6-2014 13:58:07

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance

Greetings, Dancol


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VDubG*
> 
> hello , i bought a asus gtx 760 to complete my build :
> -4gb kingston hyperx blu 1600
> - asus m5a97 evo r2.0
> - fx 8350 4ghz cpu
> - asus gtx 760
> - cpu is cooled by bequiet dark rock pro 3
> - 27" asus monitor
> - 2x 1TB seagate hdd's
> my problem is that it dosent feel like it should feel in games ... for exemple , Dayz i barely keep it at low/normal/ . a friend of mine with a gtx 660 and same cpu have it on high .. should i get a ssd or make 8 gb rams becouse its really annoying . What else i could do ? i have latest updates .


Welcome








Before the asus gtx760 which gpu you were using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancol*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> First of all, I am a overclocking noob. I have been only using AMD standard overclocking on my 6950 and flashed it aswell. Last month I bought a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Windforce Rev. 2. However, I can't get my overclock right.
> 
> My setup is:
> Processor: i7 2600K @ 4.3Ghz
> Motherboard: Asus P67 Sabertooth
> RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (dual slot)
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 OC Windforce Rev. 2
> PSU: Corsair Silent Pro M1000
> 
> I will include two html files with Unigine Heaven benchmarks. The first which is a slightly bit lower is the stock settings and the second is with the overclock. The settings are from GPU-Z.
> 
> *Stock settings:*
> 
> 
> *Stock settings:*
> 
> 
> Problem 1:
> The difference when overclocking is minimal. I don't really know why. I made sure the settings in Unigine are exactly the same.
> 
> Problem 2:
> When trying to run BF4 with the OC. Either BF4 crashes or I get a BSOD (win32k.sys). I don't know if it has anything to do with the GPU. Here is the BSOD dmp file viewed by BlueScreenViewer:
> 
> Dump File : 061114-18064-01.dmp
> Crash Time : 11-6-2014 13:56:16
> Bug Check String : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> Bug Check Code : 0x00000050
> Parameter 1 : fffff880`11cde978
> Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
> Parameter 3 : fffff960`00226df9
> Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
> Caused By Driver : win32k.sys
> Caused By Address : win32k.sys+293c0
> File Description : Multi-User Win32-stuurprogramma
> Product Name : Besturingssysteem Microsoft® Windows®
> Company : Microsoft Corporation
> File Version : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
> Processor : x64
> Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
> Stack Address 1 :
> Stack Address 2 :
> Stack Address 3 :
> Computer Name :
> Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\061114-18064-01.dmp
> Processors Count : 8
> Major Version : 15
> Minor Version : 7601
> Dump File Size : 293.536
> Dump File Time : 11-6-2014 13:58:07
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Greetings, Dancol


Welcome








Have you set vsync to on?
This bsod is present everytime and/or only when you overclock your gpu?
Have you completely removed the amd drivers?


----------



## Insane569

One of the reasons for the difference in scores on Unigine could be any programs running that would hinder it. For best benchmark scores you need to get the cleanest profile on windows with minimal programs installed.

How stable is your overclock? Have you run any stability test? I know I BSOD when my CPU doesn't have enough voltage, perhaps that could be the issue for you.
Who knows, I'm not the most knowledgeable overclocker on here.


----------



## Dancol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the asus gtx760 which gpu you were using?
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you set vsync to on?
> This bsod is present everytime and/or only when you overclock your gpu?
> Have you completely removed the amd drivers?


Thanks








I have been using an MSI Radeon HD6950 before that with flash to 6970. I've used the AMD cleanup utility and made sure that everything is gone.
Why should I turn vsync on then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> One of the reasons for the difference in scores on Unigine could be any programs running that would hinder it. For best benchmark scores you need to get the cleanest profile on windows with minimal programs installed.
> 
> How stable is your overclock? Have you run any stability test? I know I BSOD when my CPU doesn't have enough voltage, perhaps that could be the issue for you.
> Who knows, I'm not the most knowledgeable overclocker on here.


I've done both tests on startup with removal of some processes in the background.
Could be CPU volt indeed. Have only allowed Interal PLL Overvoltage in bios so far.
Got no clue how to do a good stability test!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancol*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using an MSI Radeon HD6950 before that with flash to 6970. I've used the AMD cleanup utility and made sure that everything is gone.
> Why should I turn vsync on then?
> I've done both tests on startup with removal of some processes in the background.
> Could be CPU volt indeed. Have only allowed Interal PLL Overvoltage in bios so far.
> Got no clue how to do a good stability test!


Read the first post of this thread. Has a lot of helpful stuff for new overclockers.


----------



## NewMaxx

Dancol:

I would suggest using Unigine Valley instead (on Extreme). Check the Nvidia control panel (you might have to add it) and make sure V-sync is set to Off for it. Also make sure that the rest of your system is stable before doing so (even if that means going to stock temporarily). If you want to test for CPU, start with 20 loops of Intel Burn Test before moving onto one loop (10 hours) of Prime95 Blend. Run 2-3 hours of Memtest86+ on test 5 to test for memory stability.

Make sure you reset the BIOS after you add a new card. 0x50 is a common driver BSOD that can result from various things, including a simple configuration issue (which a BIOS reset will often "fix"). My friend just picked up a 660 and had the same issues, got him to reset + update his BIOS and it went away. Note that his CPU was also overclocked and I had him bring that down to stock in the meantime to make sure.

Overclock core and memory clocks separately before doing them together. Usually you will find a point for both where it'll fail in Valley after 20-30 minutes. For core that means drop 20 MHz, for memory 50 MHz. Keep testing until you can get 4 hours of Valley for each, then try them together and decrement them by 10/25 respectively until that passes four hours. That's usually sufficient.


----------



## marlonius




----------



## NewMaxx

That score seems accurate, I score ~3600 in SLI @ 1280 boost (1185 boost in GPU-Z) and 1877 memory, keeping in mind that Valley scales extremely well with SLI (98%).


----------



## tps3443

Hey what are you guys getting in 3dmark? I was able to get a 5915 firestrike and a 8500 in 3dmark11.

These scores were achieved with a GTX 660 non Ti. Is it worth stepping up to a GTX 760? Or no? Should I not get a new card unless it is a GTX 780 or Titan itleast. Im considering a Titan for 4K Watchdogs gaming.

But I see these 760's overclock really good!

I have my 660 OEM at 1.212Volts power limit unlocked. My own bios is on there. So far it out runs a GTX 760 SC. But Who knows what a 760 SC will clock to lol

What are you guys getting in firestrike with heavily modded GTX 760's?

My clocks are 1333Mhz core/ 7,298 Mhz memory

Original clocks were. 888Mhz/ 5,600mhz memory

This 660 OEM has 1,152 Cuda cores also.


----------



## NewMaxx

If you have the 2GB version of the 660 OEM, it is very similar to the 760. Same amount of cores, same amount of ROPs, same bit-width of memory. Although I'm skeptical that you're hitting 1333/7298 on the 660 OEM, if you are...then that's probably around what you'd get at most out of a 760 (assuming no after-market cooler).

5915 in Fire Strike doesn't mean much without settings...I'll have to assume standard. A stock 760 gets around 5600-5800 there, moderate overclock puts it at around 6000 or so. I push my cards to their limits and probably get 6250...been a while since I ran Fire Strike...

(to answer your question though, no, it would not be much of an upgrade)


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> If you have the 2GB version of the 660 OEM, it is very similar to the 760. Same amount of cores, same amount of ROPs, same bit-width of memory. Although I'm skeptical that you're hitting 1333/7298 on the 660 OEM, if you are...then that's probably around what you'd get at most out of a 760 (assuming no after-market cooler).
> 
> 5915 in Fire Strike doesn't mean much without settings...I'll have to assume standard. A stock 760 gets around 5600-5800 there, moderate overclock puts it at around 6000 or so. I push my cards to their limits and probably get 6250...been a while since I ran Fire Strike...
> 
> (to answer your question though, no, it would not be much of an upgrade)


I was using KGB to unlock the voltage and power limiter. Then I used kepler bios tweak to edit my bios. In the beginning I could never get the voltage past 1.187 volts. I couldn't figure out why. I've probably flashed the cards bios 15-20 times. And still! Only 1.187 volts lol under load or boost. So I was getting to roughly 1267Mhz to 1280mhz maximum.

Although, a few days ago I tried messing around with Kepler bios tweak again. With no intent to get the voltage to 1.212 volts. I disabled the boost mode. And set the TDP base clock to 1200 and boost limit of 1402Mhz.

I flashed the bios with Nvflash, then I restarted the PC, then I reinstalled my 337.88 drivers, then I reapplied my PCI-E 3.0 patch. Restarted again

I ran kombustor and after burner with GPU monitor and walahh! 1.212 volts were going to the GTX 660 oem. My card is only the 1.5GB version so I only have 192bit memory buffer. But, at 7298mhz I am getting roughly 179 GB memory band width per second.

I tried everything to get the voltage to 1.212 and KGB.exe was suppose to unlock it to that and it never did. Only 1.187 volts.

And all of sudden it finally has 1.212 volts to it. Sometimes the card will boost higher 1367Mhz or so. I am using the stock cooler. I did change the thermal gel and smooth it up a bit. But, even under 100% fan speed my card will reach 79Celcius. This card would always lock up and the drivers would crash before at 1,333Mhz at only 1.187 volts. But now it is very stable. I ran Crysis 3 for about 2 hours. And my lowest boost was 1293 and the highest was mid 1350's it averaged 1333Mhz.

I wish there was a way to send more voltage! I wish I could get it to 1.25Volts and try for asa stable 1400mhz. I would have to be under water for that kind of voltage. But I imagine a stable GTX 660 OEM at 1402 to 1450mhz would be a seriously fast card! lol. That would proubly put it some where in a GTX 770 lighting territory.

I am sure a GTX 760 can do better then 6,200 in firestrike.

Ive got the record for a 660 non ti firestrike score. And Ive also got the record scores in Catzilla beta. And I have the hall of fame record highest clocks in catzilla for a 660 as well.

I assure you it is as 1333Mhz.

I would get another one for SLI. But, the 1.5Gb or even 2gb is just not enough.

I imagine one could get close to 7,000 with a GTX 760. Or may even hit 7,000 with one.

But, I would love to have (2) two, GTX 760 FTW's 4GB model's


----------



## Draconisokami

Looks like I will be joining the club really soon. I just ordered the Asus GTX 760 OC 2GB one. Can't wait! I've been running an all AMD build for a little while, but found out that even though the R9 270 OC I have in my build is good, the games I play would ( for me) benefit from being about to use Physx, and Adaptive AA and just seem to run better on Nvidia cards. I have a laptop that has dual GT755's in sli and it seems like my laptop handles my games better than AMD. I know it's not the cpu difference as most of my games aren't really cpu intensive (supreme commander I know is). Heck my slt GT755M's get higher fps on Minecraft (which is only using one GT755M as it's not SLI capable) than either of my other computers.

Computer specs:
Desktop:
AMD FX-6300 (stock)
8GB DDR3 (soon to be 16GB!)
1 and 3TB HDD's
AMD Radeon R9 270 OC (core 975, mem 1400) 2GB GDDR5
24" 1920x1080 IPS Display
600W Corsair CX PSU
NZXT Phantom 410 Mid-Tower Case (Red)

Main laptop:
Intel i7-4700MQ 2.4GHZ
16GB DDR3
480GB mSata SSD
1TB and 750GB 7,200RPM HDD's
AMD Radeon HD 8970M 4GB GDDR5
17.3" 1920x1080 Display

Secondary Laptop:
Intel i7-400MQ 2.4GHZ
16GB DDR3
960GB Crucial M500 SSD
2x Nvidia GT755M in SLI 2GB GDDR5 each

This laptop outbeats my 2 prime computers on Minecraft for fps with all the same graphics setups for some reason. (Minecraft isn't SLI capable and can be more demanding than people think too.)
The desktop tends to outbeat everything else, but my OCD really gets to me on this. After looking at stuff I decided that a GTX 760 should give me what I want and not break the bank too much and yet still even be a possible upgrade over what I got now. Plus unlock alot of tech that AMD doesn't have as of yet. Not to mention it seems that when the prices come down even more I may sli another GTX 760 later on since my mobo supports it. (Though I will do that when prices drop more and when I can afford a more powerful psu and even upgrade to an FX-8320/8350.

Sorry if it seems like I'm bragging, I'm far from it and just wanted others to see what I have/ had at the time of purchase.

Here's to hopping this works out the way I want it!


----------



## benjamen50

I do recommend that you ask around here about power supplies if you're getting another one.

Edit: Oh and welcome to ocn! My PSU is a cooler master v700 these PSUs are great in quality, performance and looks. They run pretty quiet fans.


----------



## Draconisokami

Oh I will ask around once that time comes! Mine has been good to me so far, but I know when sli comes into play I'll need to upgrade. Specially with my cpu ( and possible cpu upgrade.)


----------



## THC Butterz

ended up getting a second 760 this weekend (original is evga blower fan model 2gb) new one is a reference nvidia brand gtx 760... sli is amazing, although I still want to ditch them for 4gb cards, as the memory limit is holding back my system especially in games like watch dogs or gta or modded skyrim that use boatloads of vram...couldnt resist the new card found it for 200 on craigslist...


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> ended up getting a second 760 this weekend (original is evga blower fan model 2gb) new one is a reference nvidia brand gtx 760... sli is amazing, although I still want to ditch them for 4gb cards, as the memory limit is holding back my system especially in games like watch dogs or gta or modded skyrim that use boatloads of vram...couldnt resist the new card found it for 200 on craigslist...


I wouldn't mind a pair of the GTX 760 FTW 4GB card's. With the Hynix memory ofcourse though. Ive noticed a lot of the 4Gb 760's are going for the elphida memory chips to save cash I guess.

Although, even 4GB is not enough nowadays! 4k is becoming more and more mainstream. 4k monitors are stepping in to the $499 price tag. So more and more people can afford them.

WatchDogs at 4K uses over 5.5GB of Vram.

A single GTX Titan can handle watchdogs maxed out in 4K though. Just, it uses so much Vram! over 5.5GB! That is a lot. That is with ultra textures, and no AA! AA is not needed at 4K though.

When Maxwell finally comes. I am going to make sure I buy the GTX Titan version once it releases.

The original GTX titan buyers when it came out in 2012 are extremely happy! They are still maxing out anything. And just, rendering away with no issues. Spending $1,000 bucks on a video card is a lot. But, considering if you spend $1,000 bucks back in 2012 and your not planning for a new card until late 2015! That is a great investment!

Or you can just spend $300 bucks, and then another 300bucks for two mid range to high end cards, and then dream about what you wish you had. Or how much memory you wish it had lol. That is 600 bucks, and still not happy?

Ive always been the guy to buy mid range. But, lately Im thinking the GTX Titan was actually a great buy!

I am going to save aside some extra cash in a CD account for MAXWELL GTX TITAN. I guess $1500 should be a safe bet! And a good investment.

Either way. GTX 760 is a amazing card and nothing less! its just, this whole 4k and memory issue is getting to me. The guys who were crazy enough and bought Titan's back when they first released didn't have one bit of trouble installing and fully maxing out watchdogs at even 4K on a single Titan. That is pretty impressive. And I am sure it made then feel they got there monies worth, especially after reading all the others people who are experiencing lagging issues. and limited Vram.


----------



## tps3443

oh and! New drivers are available! Nvidia 340.43 just came today!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> ended up getting a second 760 this weekend (original is evga blower fan model 2gb) new one is a reference nvidia brand gtx 760... sli is amazing, although I still want to ditch them for 4gb cards, as the memory limit is holding back my system especially in games like watch dogs or gta or modded skyrim that use boatloads of vram...couldnt resist the new card found it for 200 on craigslist...


Man I've always wanted a reference GTX 760 from Nvidia. Where can I find one?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> ended up getting a second 760 this weekend (original is evga blower fan model 2gb) new one is a reference nvidia brand gtx 760... sli is amazing, although I still want to ditch them for 4gb cards, as the memory limit is holding back my system especially in games like watch dogs or gta or modded skyrim that use boatloads of vram...couldnt resist the new card found it for 200 on craigslist...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've always wanted a reference GTX 760 from Nvidia. Where can I find one?
Click to expand...

best buy


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> best buy


Yea i just got back from there. Ima pick one up for giggles and what not.


----------



## Bride

Someone know how to mod the ROM file for setup up the fan speed? i don't want do this by software if possible...


----------



## tps3443

I have always liked reference design. The coolers are sufficient enough, and they look so much better. And not so flashy!

I wish I knew where to find a GTX 760 Ti OEM card from NVidia. It is Identical to a GTX 760 retail, although it has 1,344 Cuda Cores.

Anyone running a GTX 760 Ti OEM?

I would love to swap this 660 oem for one. That would be a decent boost.

Ive noticed to, Reference will overclock just as good.

Does BestBuy really sell Genuine NVidia Cards?


----------



## ssgtnubb

It does.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Someone know how to mod the ROM file for setup up the fan speed? i don't want do this by software if possible...


Use GPU-Z to pull your GTX 760 bios off the card, then use Kepler Bios Tweak 1.27 to edit your bios. Then you can set the fan to whatever you want. I have allowed mine to go to 100% max, and well below 30% speed to be quiet.

I got tired of running after burner to force my clocks. So, I just set my fan and clocks to stay like that forever.

1202 Mhz TDP Base clock, Boost disabled. And 1333Mhz 3D clock. From the original 888mhz

And memory is set to 7200Mhz default now, from 5,600Mhz.

I don't need MSI Afterburner anymore. Anyone can pop the card in to there rig, And it is a beast at over 1300Mhz Core, and over 7,200mhz memory.

I can run the card at 7,300Mhz memory. But, I was personally worried to set that as the bios befault.. Just in case! 7,200Mhz is a 100% stable clock. So it is just to be safe

NO OVERCLOCKING NEEDED!


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Use GPU-Z to pull your GTX 760 bios off the card, then use Kepler Bios Tweak 1.27 to edit your bios. Then you can set the fan to whatever you want. I have allowed mine to go to 100% max, and well below 30% speed to be quiet.
> 
> I got tired of running after burner to force my clocks. So, I just set my fan and clocks to stay like that forever.
> 
> 1202 Mhz TDP Base clock, Boost disabled. And 1333Mhz 3D clock. From the original 888mhz
> 
> And memory is set to 7200Mhz default now, from 5,600Mhz.
> 
> I don't need MSI Afterburner anymore. Anyone can pop the card in to there rig, And it is a beast at over 1300Mhz Core, and over 7,200mhz memory.
> 
> I can run the card at 7,300Mhz memory. But, I was personally worried to set that as the bios befault.. Just in case! 7,200Mhz is a 100% stable clock. So it is just to be safe
> 
> NO OVERCLOCKING NEEDED!


I used KBT, overclocked my card, but changing value of the fan, like minim and maximum speed at 100%, didnt change...


----------



## THC Butterz

it can be tricky, but kgb can do it, took me several tries, however I prefer to just set a fan curve with EVGA persion X...


----------



## muhd86

i plan to do tri sli gtx 760 on my sr2 - want to know head 2 head which gpus in the amd section does 3 gpus match up to .

3 gtx 760 = 3 r270x or 280x


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I used KBT, overclocked my card, but changing value of the fan, like minim and maximum speed at 100%, didnt change...


First of all you need to unlock it with KGB.exe before you can edit it, or control any voltage adjustments

Kepler Bios Tweak is the next thing to use but, it acts funny sometimes to. Nvflash to. Once you edit the bios to your liking, Core clock, mem clock, fan speed etc. etc.

You need to flash it on to the card with NVflash.exe, Make sure you use command prompt protectoff, then you go -4 -5 -6 GK104.ROM

Then once you flash the new edited bios on the card, you need to restart the PC, and reinstall the Nvidia drivers.

I have had Bios flash's fail numerous times, although, they seem to go smoothly and update just fine. But they just don't take the new bios sometimes.

I could never go over 1280 to 1293 Mhz before. And I thought the bios was flashing right.. And it just was not taking it. Once it took the new bios with 1.212volts the card screams at even 1367mhz in games, and even firestrike.

Did you unlock the card's bios first with KGB.exe?, before trying to edit the bios in kepler bios tweak?
.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do tri sli gtx 760 on my sr2 - want to know head 2 head which gpus in the amd section does 3 gpus match up to .
> 
> 3 gtx 760 = 3 r270x or 280x


I believe the 280x is just a slight bit better than a 760.


----------



## tps3443

I just came across a deal! I found 6 Sapphire AMD 7950's $115 each. Two of these heavily overclocked would be some really good graphic power.
Luckily this is a local craigslist add. I can grab one now. If I sell this GTX 660 OEM, I will get two of them right now. I imagine two of these is more then enough.

I would proubly say the R9 280X is a better choice than the GTX 760...... (2)7970's or (2)R9 280x's are stupid fast in Xfire! And even fast than a 7990 because that is a dual gpu card. They eat a GTX Titan alive. And beat out the GTX 690 in just about anything.

The one thing about a "heavily" OVERCLOCKED AMD 7970, or R9 280X is that is comes very close to the R9 290X. Xfire 7970's overclocked like crazy run with or , out run Xfire reference R9 290's


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I just came across a deal! I found 6 Sapphire AMD 7950's $115 each. Two of these heavily overclocked would be some really good graphic power.
> Luckily this is a local craigslist add. I can grab one now. If I sell this GTX 660 OEM, I will get two of them right now. I imagine two of these is more then enough.
> 
> I would proubly say the R9 280X is a better choice than the GTX 760...... (2)7970's or (2)R9 280x's are stupid fast in Xfire! And even fast than a 7990 because that is a dual gpu card. They eat a GTX Titan alive. And beat out the GTX 690 in just about anything.


Dude that's a steal. Buy them.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Unfortunately there are no 760ti's available in OZstralia ...... bummer


----------



## tps3443

Yes I am going to grab these tomorrow! If everything goes well. I even had a bid on a GTX Titan Black "Engineer model". And I just, cannot do it... I feel as if I am wasting my money because, I am technically buying the card "GTX Titan" near the end of its life cycle. And Maxwell will bring DX12 which doubles the polygon count! Windows 9 will be out as well, which feeds this DX12 card.

I know I am looking far in the future. But, I cannot pay "premium" for a card that will be replaced for something that is faster, better all for the same price. All in a very short lived period of time.

So, I would rather ride it out on Xfire 7950's for 200 bucks. And the 3820 should feed them nicely!

Anyone need a really stupid fast GTX 660 OEM? She can get a 6,000 Overall score in firestrike.. That is a( 6,611 )graphics score That is pretty crazy for a little 660.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> it can be tricky, but kgb can do it, took me several tries, however I prefer to just set a fan curve with EVGA persion X...


I don't know man, I tried to set up the fan speed but didn't change, maybe is the model of my VGA with with a different fan control


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> First of all you need to unlock it with KGB.exe before you can edit it, or control any voltage adjustments
> 
> Kepler Bios Tweak is the next thing to use but, it acts funny sometimes to. Nvflash to. Once you edit the bios to your liking, Core clock, mem clock, fan speed etc. etc.
> 
> You need to flash it on to the card with NVflash.exe, Make sure you use command prompt protectoff, then you go -4 -5 -6 GK104.ROM
> 
> Then once you flash the new edited bios on the card, you need to restart the PC, and reinstall the Nvidia drivers.
> 
> I have had Bios flash's fail numerous times, although, they seem to go smoothly and update just fine. But they just don't take the new bios sometimes.
> 
> I could never go over 1280 to 1293 Mhz before. And I thought the bios was flashing right.. And it just was not taking it. Once it took the new bios with 1.212volts the card screams at even 1367mhz in games, and even firestrike.
> 
> Did you unlock the card's bios first with KGB.exe?, before trying to edit the bios in kepler bios tweak?
> .


Man, wait... I used KBT for mod my GPU bios and everything is good, I reached a stable core at 1241Mhz few weeks ago... now the point is not how to use KBT but why setting up the minimum and max limit of fan speed, this didn't change


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Unfortunately there are no 760ti's available in OZstralia ...... bummer


in China too







is really difficult find it


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

iirc the 760ti is an OEM card that was only supposed to be sold with pre-built systems, not separately.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> iirc the 760ti is an OEM card that was only supposed to be sold with pre-built systems, not separately.


This.


----------



## Draconisokami

Will I thought I was getting an Asus GTX 760 but stupid packers at Amazon didn't pack it! Fortunately they had no problem refunding my money and I got that back. I was wondering though, coming from an Factory OC'ed AMD Radeon R9 270 (it's almost an R9 270x would the GTX 760 really net me any bump in performance? I have an AMD FX-6300 and 16GB of ram now (The ram upgrade came) anyone can or want to chime in? I could still order next day for about 4 hours on the same Asus GTX 760 2GB card (Factory OC'ed)

Oh yeah I also have a 600W PSU Corsair if I remember right.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DBPKEOI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

If it will only get me a little fps boost and nothing super noticeable than I may be better off saving my money.

Thanks!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draconisokami*
> 
> Will I thought I was getting an Asus GTX 760 but stupid packers at Amazon didn't pack it! Fortunately they had no problem refunding my money and I got that back. I was wondering though, coming from an Factory OC'ed AMD Radeon R9 270 (it's almost an R9 270x would the GTX 760 really net me any bump in performance? I have an AMD FX-6300 and 16GB of ram now (The ram upgrade came) anyone can or want to chime in? I could still order next day for about 4 hours on the same Asus GTX 760 2GB card (Factory OC'ed)
> 
> Oh yeah I also have a 600W PSU Corsair if I remember right.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DBPKEOI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> If it will only get me a little fps boost and nothing super noticeable than I may be better off saving my money.
> 
> Thanks!


An r9 270x oc performs similar to a stock gtx 760.
Specifically the asus gtx760 can be 5% faster than reference gtx760 on stock clocks, but can gain 10-20% from oc.
Literately, if a r9 270x oc gives you lets say 50fps, an oc'ed asus gtx760 will give you 60-65fps.


----------



## Draconisokami

Ok, I have a R9 270 that is almost OC'ed to a standard R9 270x. It can be safely OC'ed to 270x specs but that is the highest I can go. If I'm getting things right than the Asus GTX 760 I was looking at would possibly net me anywhere from 20- maybe 30FPS more than I am getting now? In another words it could make an unplayable game (less than 30 fps in my books) playable.

Am I correct in this understanding?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draconisokami*
> 
> Ok, I have a R9 270 that is almost OC'ed to a standard R9 270x. It can be safely OC'ed to 270x specs but that is the highest I can go. If I'm getting things right than the Asus GTX 760 I was looking at would possibly net me anywhere from 20- maybe 30FPS more than I am getting now? In another words it could make an unplayable game (less than 30 fps in my books) playable.
> 
> Am I correct in this understanding?


20fps more perhaps with a good average oc on the gtx760 on some games.
If your r9 270 performs now 30fps in a game, asus gtx 760 will run it with ~33-35fps and oc'ed with ~38-42fps. All numbers are draft called.


----------



## Draconisokami

Ok, will I hate to say it, but I don't think that's worth the $250 some bucks. I kind of prefer Nvidia over AMD, but am not a fanboy either so I go depending on budget.

I wonder how much it would be to upgrade my PSU to support xfire of my current gpu? I could order my current gpu for about $179 but would need to upgrade my psu as it won't have the power. Wonder how much fps I would gain from xfiring 2 of those cards OC'ed to 1100 core and 1400 memory? (Or keeping them at stock factory OC.) Sorry was just thinking out loud there for anyone to chime in. lol.


----------



## NewMaxx

Quite honestly, Dracon, I was going to post that you would be better off with a second 270 for Crossfire and 2x2GB or 2x4GB more of RAM (yes, you can dual-channel 12GB), although it looks like you already got the memory. Your PSU is sufficient to run a FX-6300 OC'd + 2x270 OC'd (in total on a typical AMD board that will be 140 + 2x150 = 440W on 12V, or 440/12 = 37A). I didn't post since I thought you had already purchased the 760 and didn't want you to get buyer's remorse.

If you're curious, I usually suggest 20% overhead when calculating for a PSU on the 12V. 36.7 * 1.2 = 44A, so really any (halfway decent) PSU of 580W or higher is sufficient with head-room to spare. Yours has 46A for comparison. Keep in mind that the R9 270s only have one 6-pin so AT MOST can only draw 150W a piece by design, and many AMD boards are designed for 140W max on the CPU. That's where I get my numbers.

(I did calculations earlier in the thread with my system, showing that in most cases I only hit 580-600W "at the wall" with 2500K @ 4.6 + 2xGTX 760 with massive OC, two RAID-0s, etc., keeping in mind due to inefficiency you internally use less wattage than that. My 760's are probably at up to 200W - people have run 2 on 650W PSUs in this thread)


----------



## Draconisokami

will I ready got the ram a total of 16GB! And thanks for sparing my feelings, but nope the 760 never came! The only problem is the 270 I have now takes 1+6 pin and 1-8 pin power connector. Little problem as I don't think my psu has the proper power cables for a second one. I'll have to look at that.


----------



## NewMaxx

Ah, nice, most of the 270s I've dealt with were strictly 1x6-pin affairs. With more than that they are closer to 270X in potential draw depending on what you can do with them in terms of clocks and voltage/power limits. 600W is still doable, you might just have to tone down their potential OC...but I can assure you that a 600W Corsair is sufficient for a stock or moderately OC'd FX-6300 and OC'd 2x270 (6-pin) with some head-room to spare.

In terms of cables...if your card didn't come with the ones that couple molex into 6- or 8-pin, you can buy them cheaply. Also keep in mind that you DO NOT need 8-pin for the 8-pin connector, you can use 6-pin just fine (contrary to popular belief). The 8-pin just adds more grounding and, anyway, your cards won't pull enough to warrant it anyway. You might even get away with a single 6- or 8-pin on the card depending on if the GPU BIOS will let that boot (although your potential to overclock will be diminished, obviously). If you lack enough 6-pins and free molex you might have to do some black magic splitting, though.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draconisokami*
> 
> Ok, will I hate to say it, but I don't think that's worth the $250 some bucks. I kind of prefer Nvidia over AMD, but am not a fanboy either so I go depending on budget.
> 
> I wonder how much it would be to upgrade my PSU to support xfire of my current gpu? I could order my current gpu for about $179 but would need to upgrade my psu as it won't have the power. Wonder how much fps I would gain from xfiring 2 of those cards OC'ed to 1100 core and 1400 memory? (Or keeping them at stock factory OC.) Sorry was just thinking out loud there for anyone to chime in. lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Quite honestly, Dracon, I was going to post that you would be better off with a second 270 for Crossfire and 2x2GB or 2x4GB more of RAM (yes, you can dual-channel 12GB), although it looks like you already got the memory. Your PSU is sufficient to run a FX-6300 OC'd + 2x270 OC'd (in total on a typical AMD board that will be 140 + 2x150 = 440W on 12V, or 440/12 = 37A). I didn't post since I thought you had already purchased the 760 and didn't want you to get buyer's remorse.
> 
> If you're curious, I usually suggest 20% overhead when calculating for a PSU on the 12V. 36.7 * 1.2 = 44A, so really any (halfway decent) PSU of 580W or higher is sufficient with head-room to spare. Yours has 46A for comparison. Keep in mind that the R9 270s only have one 6-pin so AT MOST can only draw 150W a piece by design, and many AMD boards are designed for 140W max on the CPU. That's where I get my numbers.
> 
> (I did calculations earlier in the thread with my system, showing that in most cases I only hit 580-600W "at the wall" with 2500K @ 4.6 + 2xGTX 760 with massive OC, two RAID-0s, etc., keeping in mind due to inefficiency you internally use less wattage than that. My 760's are probably at up to 200W - people have run 2 on 650W PSUs in this thread)


Yeah SLI would probably be a good idea to attempt.
I think if you were to come from a 270 you would want to get a 280x/7970 as minimum for an upgrade, or maybe something packing 2x the amount of vram as your current card for future proofing purposes if you're interested in that.


----------



## Draconisokami

Yeah my psu didn't come with enough plugs, i can't remember if I had gotten any adapters with the gpu i'll have to check that out.

I have the NZXT Phantom 410 Mid-Tower in Red and it's fully tricked out with fans and an Red LED light kit for it's theme of "Code Red" lol So I'm not too worried about cooling and my cpu isn't OC'ed (I try and not to OC my cpu's and only OC my GPU's where needed, unless they come factory OC'ed.)


----------



## THC Butterz

Ran a bit of firestrike on my setup last night, I have to say I was fairly impresed...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3328760?


----------



## Draconisokami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewMaxx*
> 
> Ah, nice, most of the 270s I've dealt with were strictly 1x6-pin affairs. With more than that they are closer to 270X in potential draw depending on what you can do with them in terms of clocks and voltage/power limits. 600W is still doable, you might just have to tone down their potential OC...but I can assure you that a 600W Corsair is sufficient for a stock or moderately OC'd FX-6300 and OC'd 2x270 (6-pin) with some head-room to spare.
> 
> In terms of cables...if your card didn't come with the ones that couple molex into 6- or 8-pin, you can buy them cheaply. Also keep in mind that you DO NOT need 8-pin for the 8-pin connector, you can use 6-pin just fine (contrary to popular belief). The 8-pin just adds more grounding and, anyway, your cards won't pull enough to warrant it anyway. You might even get away with a single 6- or 8-pin on the card depending on if the GPU BIOS will let that boot (although your potential to overclock will be diminished, obviously). If you lack enough 6-pins and free molex you might have to do some black magic splitting, though.


Will I found in my box was 2x molex to 6-pin adapters, interesting considering the gpu has 1x8-pin and 1x6-pin. I'm thinking that if I do go xfire on my R9 270's I will split the pci-e power pins from the psu 1x to one gpu, the other to the second gpu, then use a molex adapter for each gpu to try and split the load. Would that work?

As for attempting a single 6-pin, I may try that, as if I had xfired gpu's I wouldn't need to OC them. I can upgrade my psu when that time comes, lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Ran a bit of firestrike on my setup last night, I have to say I was fairly impresed...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3328760?


CPU is holding you back. I just looked over at HWBot. I'm still number 1 when it comes to Firestrike 2 way SLI 760's


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Anyone here running 760s in 3 way sli? Anyone know what might I expect if I were to add another one of these reference 4GB 760s to my 2 way SLI? I'd been thinking about maybe trying out a triple monitor surround and now I've managed to find someone willing to part with one of these cards that quickly became all but extinct within a couple weeks after they were first released. Don't know if I should jump on it or not while I still have the chance.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Ran a bit of firestrike on my setup last night, I have to say I was fairly impresed...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3328760?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is holding you back. I just looked over at HWBot. I'm still number 1 when it comes to Firestrike 2 way SLI 760's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

that sounds like a challange... Accepted... give my a day or 2 I will attempt to beat that... dunno if thats possible, but I have another cpu I want to test anyway...


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draconisokami*
> 
> Will I found in my box was 2x molex to 6-pin adapters, interesting considering the gpu has 1x8-pin and 1x6-pin. I'm thinking that if I do go xfire on my R9 270's I will split the pci-e power pins from the psu 1x to one gpu, the other to the second gpu, then use a molex adapter for each gpu to try and split the load. Would that work?
> 
> As for attempting a single 6-pin, I may try that, as if I had xfired gpu's I wouldn't need to OC them. I can upgrade my psu when that time comes, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> that sounds like a challange... Accepted... give my a day or 2 I will attempt to beat that... dunno if thats possible, but I have another cpu I want to test anyway...


I would try for new CPU's The R9 270X overclocked is sufficient enough. But, I think you would get a good boost with a NEW CPU. 3770k maybe? Or 3570K?

And, for the GTX 760 SLI setup you would really get a good boost with a new CPU. It may not seem like it. But, Im sure you would see itleast 8-15 more fps in your games with a new CPU both of you.

The 3770k/ 3820/4770k/ 4790k/4820k Are all in a very close performing range, within like 10% of each other. And overclocking takes care of that. Any of these CPU;s would give you a fantastic boost in gaming and benchmarks.

Trust me, if may not seem like it. But, it is worth it!

a Quad core intel will out do the 6 core and 8 core AMD's in multitasking. So don't think you are losing anything by dropping those 2 cores.









I forgot to mention this. My cousin just upgraded his AMD Phenom X6 core CPU. Im not sure exactly which one he had, but it was overclocked to 4Ghz or so I think. Im not 100% sure. But, I just gave him my other 3820 chip that I am not using. And he put it in a Refurbished Asus Sabertooth X79 motherboard. And it is smoking the old Phenom to death. His chip is at only 4Ghz. And Im sure like most of them, it will go to 5Ghz on air, and water.

And once again! It is a top performing chip! best CPU for the Money.


----------



## Cannonkill

Ok so I just put a alphacool water block on my 760 acx cool ice and it is doing some serious throttling and when loading bf4-3- hard line it will only load at 0-8 fps at 0-5 percent load. Just need to. Know what is going on or is the card dead?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

What is a '760 acx cool ice'? Is it one of the three EVGA cards Alphacool lists as compatible with their block?

EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2762-KR
EVGA GTX-760 04G-P4-3768-KR
EVGA GTX-760 02G-P4-2765-KR


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Ok so I just put a alphacool water block on my 760 acx cool ice and it is doing some serious throttling and when loading bf4-3- hard line it will only load at 0-8 fps at 0-5 percent load. Just need to. Know what is going on or is the card dead?


I would just go through everything again.

Uninstall the drivers.

Remove the card

Remove the GPU block, reinstall with new thermal paste with proper contact

reinstall the card, making sure it is seated properly and plug the PCI-E power plugs in

Boot to windows, reinstall the new drivers.

Check your temps. Make sure they are normal.

It may just be stuck in 2d clock speeds. I have seen this before.

Not to long ago, I bought a Evga GTX 660 Retail SC 2GB for $35 bucks on ebay. The card was in fantastic condition. He even said it worked. But he mentioned it would not go past 324Mhz core, and 324Mhz memory when in 3D games.. lol. Well, this may be what your is doing.

I installed fresh AS5 on it, and cleaned it up a bit! Installed in a system, loaded on some new drivers, and she was burning it down at 1150-1180mhz boost stock.

I sold the card to my brother for $75 bucks to give him a good deal, on a pretty good gaming card.

And there was nothing even wrong with the card.

He still uses it to this day, its packed with about a pound of dust! As his computer is a older Hp with a PCI-E slot and that's about all it has going for it, and windows 7. His kids use it to play farcry 3, and Skyrim, and Netflix..Still a very good card.


----------



## Cannonkill

I got it for some reason the overclocking hard wear was messing with it so I u installed it and works fine now


----------



## tps3443

Ive never been able to use Evga Precision X. I would like to use it, It sure is pretty and all.. But, It has issues.


----------



## Cannonkill

The weird thing was that it happened only after I installed the water block and I thought what is it too cold even though it's only at 26 and that's normal.


----------



## tps3443

Just curious. What setup are you running? Water pump? Rads? And what are the load GPU temps?

I still have not put together my Custom loop yet. still need a few other parts, etc. odds and ends.

Only running a All in one Asetek for my i7 3820


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi ,

I am thinking to buy ASUS gtx760-dcii-oc-2gd5 . Is that good ? Out of dated ?

It's in by budget range ..

And club members , are you satisfying with the card ?

ps: Sorry for my bad english ..

Thanks All ..


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I am thinking to buy ASUS gtx760-dcii-oc-2gd5 . Is that good ? Out of dated ?
> 
> It's in by budget range ..
> 
> And club members , are you satisfying with the card ?
> 
> ps: Sorry for my bad english ..
> 
> Thanks All ..


I have one with, and it came with ELPIDA RAM (not so good), OC stable cca 7% on core and 10% on RAM...
All in all if you can get Gigabyte I think it is better overall.
And one thing to notice AMD in my region dropped prices, and now I can get R9 280x for the same price that Asus 760 retails...
Hope I helped a bit...


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm currently running my Hawk on stock, I've seen people get higher OCs with them and other cards but I haven't been so successful with MSI Aftterburner, perhaps It's because I'm new to Kepler cards.
Would the best way to OC be altering voltages in the KGB editor?

I've also read that you can get higher OCs on water/liquid, I'm only planning on going liquid for my CPU in the future but I'm wondering if it works for both GPUs and CPUs and it's true, that you need less volts for overclocking on liquid cooled setups.


Have I interpreted this wrong?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

So, last week I bought two GTX 760's. They are MSI Twin Frozr's with 4GB each. I got them for $250 each after Mail-In-Rebate. While I have definitely seen a big difference coming off of my 560 Ti's, it's not as big as I would have hoped. I guess I foolishly thought I should be able to run every game maxed out with AA all the way up and still get 60FPS. While I can definitely run them all maxed out, I usually sit around 30FPS on the tough ones like Metro Last Light, my super modded Skyrim (stuffed full with as many 4K textures as I could find), surprisingly Crysis maxed out still has some lowish FPS. I don't think my PC is serving as a bottleneck. I have my CPU OC'd to 3.2Ghz and my ram is 1602Mhz.

Am I expecting too much? Also, how long do you all think I will get out of these cards? My 560Ti's have lasted me 4 years now and I would like to get the same out of these 760's.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> So, last week I bought two GTX 760's. They are MSI Twin Frozr's with 4GB each. I got them for $250 each after Mail-In-Rebate. While I have definitely seen a big difference coming off of my 560 Ti's, it's not as big as I would have hoped. I guess I foolishly thought I should be able to run every game maxed out with AA all the way up and still get 60FPS. While I can definitely run them all maxed out, I usually sit around 30FPS on the tough ones like Metro Last Light, my super modded Skyrim (stuffed full with as many 4K textures as I could find), surprisingly Crysis maxed out still has some lowish FPS. I don't think my PC is serving as a bottleneck. I have my CPU OC'd to 3.2Ghz and my ram is 1602Mhz.
> 
> Am I expecting too much? Also, how long do you all think I will get out of these cards? My 560Ti's have lasted me 4 years now and I would like to get the same out of these 760's.


I would think about the same but I suspect it to vastly depend on SLI support and scaling, since you basically have the GPU power of a 780 Ti. What resolution do you game at? And you might be pushing it if you're trying to do 8x MSAA at something like 1440p.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

I'm only running 1080p.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> I'm only running 1080p.


Hmm, what kind and amounts of AA are you applying?


----------



## sumdude

Do you have Advanced Physics (Physx) turned on?
Try with it off. I'm getting 60-90 fps with a single gtx 760. At 1080p, graphics at High. Not sure about AA.
Could be your CPU is limiting the GPUs as well.

At highest settings ingame, I'm seeing 23 fps.
Tesselation and SSAA seem to be the FPS killers.


----------



## muhd86

is quad sli gtx 760 now possible with new drivers ---some help appreciated --

em crazy about quad setups so want to know ..


----------



## itgprk

i lost a 770. is it good to another one or change to a different card.

how about this card,

http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_STRIKERGTX760P4GD5/

is the 4gb memory any good, because people tood me that even 770 4gb wont utilize all the 4gb. because it is 256 bit.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i lost a 770. is it good to another one or change to a different card.
> 
> how about this card,
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_STRIKERGTX760P4GD5/
> 
> is the 4gb memory any good, because people tood me that even 770 4gb wont utilize all the 4gb. because it is 256 bit.


unless your going to run SLI, or run it at high resolutions then no, the 4gb is not fully utilized.

Well if you heavily mod your games then I suppose it wouldn't be completely worthless, but I personally don't think its worth the price increase. hope this helps.


----------



## DethroK

Made a little comparison chart for 1080p vs 1440p. Maybe you guys are interested.








*I was too lazy to run any game benchmarks, Valley should give you a pretty good idea*

Full specs of my machine on which the benchmarks were ran:

AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
Corsair Dominator 2x4GB @1600MHz
760 HAWK @1240/6500MHz
Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB SSD



http://imgur.com/JDusQjd











Cheers,
DethroK


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> Made a little comparison chart for 1080p vs 1440p. Maybe you guys are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was too lazy to run any game benchmarks, Valley should give you a pretty good idea*
> 
> Full specs of my machine on which the benchmarks were ran:
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> Corsair Dominator 2x4GB @1600MHz
> 760 HAWK @1240/6500MHz
> Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JDusQjd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


Let me post it here for you. Very interesting chart


----------



## DethroK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> Made a little comparison chart for 1080p vs 1440p. Maybe you guys are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was too lazy to run any game benchmarks, Valley should give you a pretty good idea*
> 
> Full specs of my machine on which the benchmarks were ran:
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> Corsair Dominator 2x4GB @1600MHz
> 760 HAWK @1240/6500MHz
> Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JDusQjd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


*Time for a little update.*

Ran a few Tomb Raider and Metro 2033 benchmarks also and I'm fairly impressed, considering it's a single 760.








A very important thing to take notice of is that I wasn't running low on memory during 1440p runs. The highest VRAM usage I achived was about 1550MB.
Another thing to keep in mind is that the "Max" results for Metro can be misleading, as during some runs they spiked up to 350FPS ...



http://imgur.com/NyG4c











Cheers,
DethroK


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i lost a 770. is it good to another one or change to a different card.
> 
> how about this card,
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_STRIKERGTX760P4GD5/
> 
> is the 4gb memory any good, because people tood me that even 770 4gb wont utilize all the 4gb. because it is 256 bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> unless your going to run SLI, or run it at high resolutions then no, the 4gb is not fully utilized.
> 
> Well if you heavily mod your games then I suppose it wouldn't be completely worthless, but I personally don't think its worth the price increase. hope this helps.


Some games are starting to give 2GB trouble, personally from what I've seen I wouldn't buy 2GB cards from now on, TitanFall wants 3GB, Watch_Dogs runs like crap on any card tbh but the ultra textures says it requires 3GB, I've heard that Wolfenstein can have trouble on the highest textures settings, but I haven't played it.

I suspect this trouble is likely the focus on the unified memory in the consoles and not paying enough attention to the memory management in the PC versions, TitanFall no way should require 3GB, it fills the vram to the brim because it lacks texture streaming.
Watch_Dogs, pretty much the same and it runs horrible for most people no matter their vram, I've seen people with 7970s complaining, Wolfenstein I think HARDOCP covered that but I'm not to sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> Made a little comparison chart for 1080p vs 1440p. Maybe you guys are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was too lazy to run any game benchmarks, Valley should give you a pretty good idea*
> 
> Full specs of my machine on which the benchmarks were ran:
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> Corsair Dominator 2x4GB @1600MHz
> 760 HAWK @1240/6500MHz
> Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JDusQjd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


Hey you have a Hawk too








What did you OC your Hawk with and what's it's ASIC rating, have you applied any volts to it?


----------



## DethroK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey you have a Hawk too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you OC your Hawk with and what's it's ASIC rating, have you applied any volts to it?


Used MSi Afterburner to OC, replaced LN2 bios with skyn3t. +40mV on the core. For some reason I can't get more volts on it, haven't looked into it that much really.








1240/6500MHz is my 24/7 clock; goes up to 1266 or 1279MHz and 6600MHz.
ASIC: 74.6%

Cheers,
DethroK


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> Used MSi Afterburner to OC, replaced LN2 bios with skyn3t. +40mV on the core. For some reason I can't get more volts on it, haven't looked into it that much really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1240/6500MHz is my 24/7 clock; goes up to 1266 or 1279MHz and 6600MHz.
> ASIC: 74.6%
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


Oh nice, I might have to try that bios, I'm on stock bios and MSI Afterburner's voltages dont seem to be working for me.
What does yours boost too?

I have a 72.9% ASIC, I thought I had a terrible ASIC but I dont seem too far off thankfully.


----------



## DethroK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh nice, I might have to try that bios, I'm on stock bios and MSI Afterburner's voltages dont seem to be working for me.
> What does yours boost too?
> 
> I have a 72.9% ASIC, I thought I had a terrible ASIC but I dont seem too far off thankfully.


If I recall correctly, then boost is disabled with skyn3t bios to increase OC stability.
The highest ASIC I've seen is around 90%, but most cards are in the 70-85% range afaik, so not that bad.
My GF's HAWK is like 66% and OC's just as good as mine. Has more coil whine tho...









Cheers,
DethroK


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> If I recall correctly, then boost is disabled with skyn3t bios to increase OC stability.
> The highest ASIC I've seen is around 90%, but most cards are in the 70-85% range afaik, so not that bad.
> My GF's HAWK is like 66% and OC's just as good as mine. Has more coil whine tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


Oh cool, how long have you had your Hawk for and are you enjoying it?
Also do you have a link to the Skyn3t bios? It's been ages since I've seen it.


----------



## itgprk

so, does that mean 760 striker of 4gb is the sane as 770 4gb version ?

I thought tge asus 760 is modified to utilize the 4gb.

so, how the 760 striker comparex to 770 4gb ?


----------



## DethroK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh cool, how long have you had your Hawk for and are you enjoying it?
> Also do you have a link to the Skyn3t bios? It's been ages since I've seen it.


I've had this bios for months now and I don't have the source for it anymore, sorry








Had my hawk for about 6 months now and it's amazing, gets the job done on 1080p EZ (i'm not a ALL MAX SETTINGS freak







), can't wait for SLI in a couple of months








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> so, does that mean 760 striker of 4gb is the sane as 770 4gb version ?
> 
> I thought tge asus 760 is modified to utilize the 4gb.
> 
> so, how the 760 striker comparex to 770 4gb ?


really don't know what are you expecting from 4GB VRAM... even metro2033 very high can't utilize that much







only a few games need 3GB and they are badly optimized imo.
770 still beats 760, not even a question


----------



## DethroK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> *Time for a little update.*
> 
> Ran a few Tomb Raider and Metro 2033 benchmarks also and I'm fairly impressed, considering it's a single 760.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very important thing to take notice of is that I wasn't running low on memory during 1440p runs. The highest VRAM usage I achived was about 1550MB.
> Another thing to keep in mind is that the "Max" results for Metro can be misleading, as during some runs they spiked up to 350FPS ...


*Another update!*









I have now created a new album with new benchmarks. 21:9 has now been thrown into the mix!








*!!! 1920x1080 vs 2560x1080 vs 2560x1440 !!!*



http://imgur.com/yL4n8











Cheers,
DethroK


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DethroK*
> 
> *Another update!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now created a new album with new benchmarks. 21:9 has now been thrown into the mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *!!! 1920x1080 vs 2560x1080 vs 2560x1440 !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yL4n8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DethroK


Nice one!


----------



## narukun

I have the EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked @ 2gb. But my Voltage is capped to 1.200, even when I use MSI Afterburner or Precision X to get +12mv, my card keep getting 1.200.



*artifacts scanner on furry E its bugged on windows 8.1*

Any suggestions?.

Thanks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

@narukun perhaps only by modding your bios.


----------



## narukun

@melodystyle2003. Should I do it?. I think it's too risky for the benefit that gives me.


----------



## TopicClocker

I cant get my Hawk volts above 1.212v with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27, can anyone with a Hawk that's overvolted to like 1.225v or 1.237 dump me a bios please? My power limit also doesn't go higher that 111% after the recent Beta for AB ended and the stable was released.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> @melodystyle2003. Should I do it?. I think it's too risky for the benefit that gives me.


No, cause if gives you the +12mW this is usually translated to +13Mhz on the core, thus gain is marginal. Risk is not that big though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I cant get my Hawk volts above 1.212v with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27, can anyone with a Hawk that's overvolted to like 1.225v or 1.237 dump me a bios please? My power limit also doesn't go higher that 111% after the recent Beta for AB ended and the stable was released.


Don't think it can be done, but since hawk is using the ncp4206 voltage controller you can apply the msi softmod hack to get up to 1.3V. You cn use the KBT 1.27 for raise your power limit if you like, but i think modded bios for the hawks it is posted here by another member.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No, cause if gives you the +12mW this is usually translated to +13Mhz on the core, thus gain is marginal. Risk is not that big though.
> Don't think it can be done, but since hawk is using the ncp4206 voltage controller you can apply the msi softmod hack to get up to 1.3V. You cn use the KBT 1.27 for raise your power limit if you like, but i think modded bios for the hawks it is posted here by another member.


The softmod doesn't work for me since the Stable release and the Beta expiring.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The softmod doesn't work for me since the Stable release and the Beta expiring.


Weird, it works here without issues.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Weird, it works here without issues.


Really?








Must be a problem on my end.


----------



## narukun

Can I recover if something goes wrong (brick)?. I have to MOD my original Bios? (with what app?). Thanks.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Here are my result on Valley Benchmark. GPU = GTX760, MSI Hawk Edition. Temperature keeps stable on 64c. Really a great card


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> Can I recover if something goes wrong (brick)?. I have to MOD my original Bios? (with what app?). Thanks.


I'm pretty new to bios flashing, mainly because I've never needed to flash a GPU bios before, I've read there are recovery methods but never attempted any as I haven't needed to, I only started flashing/modifying my bios last weekend and all is well.

Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.27 is what I've been using to modify my original bios.
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable of the subject can answer your question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Weird, it works here without issues.


I'm currently using Kepler Bios Tweaker and MSI Afterburner, not the softmod as I'm not having much luck with increasing my volts, but I've managed to increase one of my voltages with Kepler Bios Tweaker, however I'm unsure of how to raise it above 1.212v, I also did find a modded bios but decided to stick with my bios for the meantime.


----------



## narukun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm pretty new to bios flashing, mainly because I've never needed to flash a GPU bios before, I've read there are recovery methods but never attempted any as I haven't needed to, I only started flashing/modifying my bios last weekend and all is well.


I flashed a bios before, to my geforce 5200 to 5500, but that was long ago. Now I'm not sure, Its simply I suppose, just be careful to don't turn off the pc I guess.

Can I modify my original bios it to get 1.212? its capped to 1.200 right now.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm currently using Kepler Bios Tweaker and MSI Afterburner, not the softmod as I'm not having much luck with increasing my volts, but I've managed to increase one of my voltages with Kepler Bios Tweaker, however I'm unsure of how to raise it above 1.212v, I also did find a modded bios but decided to stick with my bios for the meantime.


You can not increase the voltage beyond 1.212V despite the fact that you can slide it higher inside the program.
Uninstall msi ab, remove any profiles saved, restart, reinstall msi ab and redo the softmod. It works on ncp4206 without issues as far as i know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I flashed a bios before, to my geforce 5200 to 5500, but that was long ago. Now I'm not sure, Its simply I suppose, just be careful to don't turn off the pc I guess.
> 
> Can I modify my original bios it to get 1.212? its capped to 1.200 right now.


It has risks, you should be aware on what you are doing.
I can try to mod it for you and/or to give you an already modded bios for evga gtx760 by @skyn3t which, at least on me, was working good.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You can not increase the voltage beyond 1.212V despite the fact that you can slide it higher inside the program.
> Uninstall msi ab, remove any profiles saved, restart, reinstall msi ab and redo the softmod. It works on ncp4206 without issues as far as i know.


Okay thanks, I'll give that a go when i get the chance.

What I hadn't known is how well the 760s hold up against overclocked 7950s, I looked at HardOCP's review of one up against a 7950, the 760 overclocked to 1280mhz, and the 7950 overclocked to 1150mhz (Which I think is onpar with a 7970GHz Edition) It was roughly 7-8% slower, and around 20% in Tomb Raider with Tress FX which notoriously runs great on the AMD cards, not bad If I'm honest.

I'm definitely impressed by what the 760s can be capable of, shocked even, I thought they wouldn't be able to hold their own against a decently clocked 7950, but they're not too far behind them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Here are my result on Valley Benchmark. GPU = GTX760, MSI Hawk Edition. Temperature keeps stable on 64c. Really a great card


Wow, really nice clock there.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Thx @TopicCloker. Btw, you can increase you're Voltage above the 1.212V. I was capable of increasing the Voltage to 1.300V with a program called "Rbby258 ABVoltmod" Only make sure you have a good PSU and that the system is not overheating. While gaming my core tempature does not exceed the 34c.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Thx @TopicCloker. Btw, you can increase you're Voltage above the 1.212V. I was capable of increasing the Voltage to 1.300V with a program called "Rbby258 ABVoltmod" Only make sure you have a good PSU and that the system is not overheating. While gaming my core tempature does not exceed the 34c.


Yeah I tried that but had trouble with it, melodystyle2003 told me I should uninstall MSI afterburner and it's profiles and redo the softmod which is the "Rbby258 ABVoltmod"
I'll likely try that when I have time, thanks though.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Oh ok, goodluck with it. Btw, make sure you have unlocked you're card with KGB. If you have questions let me know


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Oh ok, goodluck with it. Btw, make sure you have unlocked you're card with KGB. If you have questions let me know


Ok sure thing, thanks for the help.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

I've been ask how I managed to unlock my card to 1.312mV. Here is a quick guide how I did it;









Begin with making a a copy of you're BIOS with *GPU-Z*, unlock you're card with *KGB* and modify the card with the program *"Kepler Bios Tweaking"*. Load the BIOS file in Kepler Bios Tweaking and go to "Voltage Table", move the selected bars all the way up to 1.312.5 mV. Save the Bios and flash it with Nvflash. Finaly you should have a unlocked 760 with a voltage of 1.312.5mV









Goodluck with it!thumb.gif


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> I've been ask how I managed to unlock my card to 1.312mV. Here is a quick guide how I did it;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begin with making a a copy of you're BIOS with *GPU-Z*, unlock you're card with *KGB* and modify the card with the program *"Kepler Bios Tweaking"*. Load the BIOS file in Kepler Bios Tweaking and go to "Voltage Table", move the selected bars all the way up to 1.312.5 mV. Save the Bios and flash it with Nvflash. Finaly you should have a unlocked 760 with a voltage of 1.312.5mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck with it!thumb.gif


Oh nice, thanks, I'll try and work my up from 1.212v to voltages I find feasible for a clock and temperature.








I've been using Kepler Bios Tweaker but I think I only changed one value to the voltage I wanted.

What kind of clock did you manage at those voltages? Your valley screen is showing 1342, but in my experience with Valley the mhz are sometimes a bit off from MSI Afterburner's readings.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Yeah Valley Benchmark gives a different core clock. I managed a core clock of 1280 (1150 standard) and a memory clock of 3684. Sadly Watch Dogs is poorly optimized so I experience some stutter while driving @ultra.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Yeah Valley Benchmark gives a different core clock. I managed a core clock of 1280 (1150 standard) and a memory clock of 3684. Sadly Watch Dogs is poorly optimized so I experience some stutter while driving @ultra.


Yeah Watch Dogs runs pretty bad for everyone, even with tougher systems, does your card boost past 1280mhz at 1.3v?


----------



## Acertjuhhh

No its stays at 1280.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> No its stays at 1280.


Interesting, can yours OC higher?
I think I've managed stability for 1280mhz on 1.212v, worst case is that It might need a little bump up in voltages, I also haven't got the greatest ASIC reading as mine is 72.9%.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Well I think I can OC a little bit higher on Memory but the Core clock I can't OC any higher without crashing Valley. Btw my ASIC reading is 82.5.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Well I think I can OC a little bit higher on Memory but the Core clock I can't OC any higher without crashing Valley. Btw my ASIC reading is 82.5.


Oh ok.


----------



## narukun

Nvm, I finally take the courage to do it, it worked but only take 1.212 with precision X, afterburner is bugged, this is normal?

I mean, I can't use afterburner to overvoltage 1.212, just Precision X


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Hm, MSI Afterburner should do the same


----------



## narukun

I don't know, any ideas guys?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I don't know, any ideas guys?


I've pretty much been having the same problem, Afterburner wont raise the Core Voltage for me which Is why I resorted to the Kepler Bios Tweaker.
You might want to attempt using the latest version of Afterburner which i think is 3.0.1.


----------



## narukun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've pretty much been having the same problem, Afterburner wont raise the Core Voltage for me which Is why I resorted to the Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> You might want to attempt using the latest version of Afterburner which i think is 3.0.1.


It have the same problem, that's why I have the 3.0.0 but it didn't work either. I tried with Afterburner Extended option too.


----------



## Cannonkill

Well on a completely off topic from overclocking, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go sli 760 on water and upgrade my case and psu and rads or go with a 780ti on water or wait for the 800 series ti possibly come out? This is primarily for 1080p gaming.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Well on a completely off topic from overclocking, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go sli 760 on water and upgrade my case and psu and rads or go with a 780ti on water or wait for the 800 series ti possibly come out? This is primarily for 1080p gaming.


I had plans to go SLI but with my 2GB card and some games having trouble with 2GB (cant enable the highest texture quality because there may be performance problems), I've decided to hold out for the next lineup of cards which offer me 30% more performance or get a 780Ti on a price drop.

There's also used 290s going for dirt cheap like £240.

How much vram has your GPU got, and which 760 have you go which you plan to pair with another?


----------



## Acertjuhhh

This is a option you can try to unlock the Voltage in Afterburner:

-Go to settings in Afterburner
-Go to General
-Make sure that you enable "unlock voltage control and set it to extented MSI"
-Restart MSI



Last step is to turn the Core Voltage all the way up to 100%, this is the way to make sure it uses all the available voltage.

Goodluck!









Btw, a managed this stabe OC with 1.313mV


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> This is a option you can try to unlock the Voltage in Afterburner:
> 
> -Go to settings in Afterburner
> -Go to General
> -Make sure that you enable "unlock voltage control and set it to extented MSI"
> -Restart MSI
> 
> 
> 
> Last step is to turn the Core Voltage all the way up to 100%, this is the way to make sure it uses all the available voltage.
> 
> Goodluck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, a managed this stabe OC with 1.313mV




I've done this too.

I got my GPU to 1.212mv by using the Kepler Bios Tweaker, otherwise MSI wouldn't show any voltage change, and HWINFO64 isn't showing a voltage above 1.212mv, are it's readings correct and my voltage isn't going any higher, or is it reading wrong?


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Oh, thats strange. Maybe flash it again?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Oh, thats strange. Maybe flash it again?


I've flashed maybe 6-8 times trying and experimenting with different bios, I'm going to reinstall my Windows again tomorrow so maybe that will help hopefully.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Hmm, goodluck with it.I reinstalled Windows yesterday and games play a lot smoother.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Hmm, goodluck with it.I reinstalled Windows yesterday and games play a lot smoother.


Thanks, I did mine a couple of weeks ago but I'm rebuilding with a new CPU and Mobo so I need to do it again.
Seems smoother than before though.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Oh nice, witch one?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Oh nice, witch one?


A Maximus VII Gene and a G3258 to experiment with and attempting to reach 4.5-4.6GHz, and I'll be getting an i5-K in perhaps a month or so and using the G3258 in possibly a HTPC.

The "Strike Freedom" in my sig rig is basically it, however I've got a couple more components to add to it over the next few months.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

Oke nice. I have build my pc into a game rig en the last couple of months. Btw, I have the AMD FX 8350 @4.4GHZ and I love it


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acertjuhhh*
> 
> Oke nice. I have build my pc into a game rig en the last couple of months. Btw, I have the AMD FX 8350 @4.4GHZ and I love it


Nice!


----------



## muhd86

I have tri sli gtx 760 gigabyte... What's the max I can overclock these cards.

They are on.stock.bios.. Do.t want to mess.with it.
If I turn on unofficial overclocking... What's the max they will.do.


----------



## Acertjuhhh

I don't know exactly, each card is different with a OC. The best you can do is OC one card until it crashes (This will not damage you're card) If you reached a stable OC you're card won't crash in a benchmark. If you have the numbers of a stable OC apply it to all the three cards and becnhmark it to see if its stable. Btw, increase you're voltage to 1.212 to get the most out of you're cards.


----------



## Cannonkill

It will all depend on your lowest clocking card


----------



## boogschd

__
https://flic.kr/p/oiAQQy


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiAQQy
 by boogschd, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/o2iySA


__
https://flic.kr/p/o2iySA
 by boogschd, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/okxZUi


__
https://flic.kr/p/okxZUi
 by boogschd, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiAPbS


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiAPbS
 by boogschd, on Flickr

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q8a3/


----------



## melodystyle2003

Lovely pics


----------



## Vercanti

I have the PNY XLR8 OC edition. Anyone know how much more I can push this card?


----------



## Megaman316

I just bought the GTX 760 SC from Best Buy, and I will say that coming from a 560, this card is amazing. I was finally able to max out Titan Fall and I just downloaded BF4 from Origin. Havent had time to really test that out yet but I am hoping it runs it well. I am thinking of over clocking it to make sure my FPS stays up as much as possible, what clock speed do you all have yours at?


----------



## Vercanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman316*
> 
> I just bought the GTX 760 SC from Best Buy, and I will say that coming from a 560, this card is amazing. I was finally able to max out Titan Fall and I just downloaded BF4 from Origin. Havent had time to really test that out yet but I am hoping it runs it well. I am thinking of over clocking it to make sure my FPS stays up as much as possible, what clock speed do you all have yours at?


I'm in the same boat wondering what to OC it at, but, haven't received a response. We're more than likely going to have to go digging through this thread to figure out what the magic numbers are for the best result!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Or just follow the OC guide in the first post.


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Megaman316@Vercanti Guys have you read the OP (first post of this thread)?

As base set it to 1200 core clock + boost and check its stability with fan and power target maxed out.


----------



## Vercanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Megaman316@Vercanti Guys have you read the OP (first post of this thread)?
> 
> As base set it to 1200 core clock + boost and check its stability with fan and power target maxed out.


Somehow I missed it on the mobile version.


----------



## anowzic

Hi guys,

Could you direct me to a guide how to properly unlock voltage and BIOS OC my Gigabyte GTX 760 WF3 Rev 2?
Using KGB and KBT, or even Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool, as I read the latest can be applied on the Gigabyte Rev 2 and the MSI card, that comes with the 770 PCB.

My goal is to push the card to its absolute stable limit, within its BIOS, without the further need of Afterburner or any OC app, so it can stay OC'd on other OS too, Hackintosh in particular.

I saw Skyn3t was working on some card specific pre-OC'd 760 BIOS, do you know what happened to them?

Thank in advance folks!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you direct me to a guide how to properly unlock voltage and BIOS OC my Gigabyte GTX 760 WF3 Rev 2?
> Using KGB and KBT, or even Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool, as I read the latest can be applied on the Gigabyte Rev 2 and the MSI card, that comes with the 770 PCB.
> 
> My goal is to push the card to its absolute stable limit, within its BIOS, without the further need of Afterburner or any OC app, so it can stay OC'd on other OS too, Hackintosh in particular.
> 
> I saw Skyn3t was working on some card specific pre-OC'd 760 BIOS, do you know what happened to them?
> 
> Thank in advance folks!


I have no idea what happened to those bios files, I think some are still floating around on OCN and some other forums.

I found this useful.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means

It takes awhile to get used to but I manage to bring my Hawk upto 1280mhz core, 6808 memory at 1.212v.
I'm still struggling to raise the voltage above that and I can't be bothered anymore, when I find the will to push it harder I probably will give it another shot.

The highest other models can go apart from the Hawk (I'm not sure if the Striker can overvolt) is 1.212v to my knowledge.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oiAQQy
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oiAQQy
> by boogschd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/o2iySA
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/o2iySA
> by boogschd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/okxZUi
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/okxZUi
> by boogschd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oiAPbS
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/oiAPbS
> by boogschd, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q8a3/


some of the best pics i have seen in a long time ..lovely


----------



## Megaman316

not going to lie. this card does look sweet but it looks like so unsafe and secure lol. that scares me


----------



## Vercanti

@boogschd that thing looks so legit.


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Lovely pics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> some of the best pics i have seen in a long time ..lovely


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vercanti*
> 
> @boogschd that thing looks so legit.


thank you for the kind words


----------



## anowzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I found this useful.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


Thanks, I'm digging myself into it









First thing I tried is KGB 0.62, but it doesn't recognise my BIOS that I extracted with the latest GPU-Z. I get the following message:

Code:



Code:


BIOS start found 0600
BIOS end found f3ff 
Checksum: Good! 04
Model: UNKNOWN  Device ID: 1187 
Sorry this model is not currently supported.

My card is Gigabyte GTX 760 OC WF3 Rev 2 with bios F61 (80.04.BF.00.63 (P2004-0010), according to OC Guru it's the latest.

Anyone encountered with this before? Some 760s are supported, some not?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Thanks, I'm digging myself into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I tried is KGB 0.62, but it doesn't recognise my BIOS that I extracted with the latest GPU-Z. I get the following message:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BIOS start found 0600
> BIOS end found f3ff
> Checksum: Good! 04
> Model: UNKNOWN  Device ID: 1187
> Sorry this model is not currently supported.
> 
> My card is Gigabyte GTX 760 OC WF3 Rev 2 with bios F61 (80.04.BF.00.63 (P2004-0010), according to OC Guru it's the latest.
> 
> Anyone encountered with this before? Some 760s are supported, some not?


I had this on my Hawk, then I found the Kepler Bios Tweaker, I'm not sure why it did that.


----------



## Stay Puft

There's no point in even screwing with bios modding unless you have a hawk


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> There's no point in even screwing with bios modding unless you have a hawk


I wouldn't necessarily say that - you can still disable boost using KBT, you don't need a Hawk to take advantage of that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily say that - you can still disable boost using KBT, you don't need a Hawk to take advantage of that.


Going to need a hawk for almost 1500 core











God i miss that card


----------



## narukun

I had to use a modded bios to get 1.212v (mine was locked to 1.200). I have the EVGA Superclocked (the latest version 06-18-2014, with ELPIDA vRAMs :/)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Going to need a hawk for almost 1500 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God i miss that card


Do you think a 1320-1350MHz core clock on a Hawk could bring it close to a stock 680 at 1080p gaming? Maybe just a tad slower and a couple of percent off in performance and excluding AA if that has an effect on it because of the lack of cores.

IIRC the 670 could match or be faster than a stock 680 if overclocked high enough and the 760 and 670 perform quite similar, maybe at reference clocks it's 6-12% slower, whilst the Hawk performs about the same as the 670, do you think 1320-1350mhz could bring it up, or would it be closer to an overclocked 670?
I'm just wondering what kind of a speed bump could be received once I start going above 1.212v and pushing for clocks in the 1300MHz range, I'm currently at 1280MHz.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> I had to use a modded bios to get 1.212v (mine was locked to 1.200). I have the EVGA Superclocked (the latest version 06-18-2014, with ELPIDA vRAMs :/)


I only found out my Hawk supposedly has Eipida chips the other day when I updated my GPU-Z, I was pretty gutted but I have no idea how I managed to pull off 7.160MHz on my memory which I'm happy with, is that a common clock for Eipda?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Do you think a 1320-1350MHz core clock on a Hawk could bring it close to a stock 680 at 1080p gaming? Maybe just a tad slower and a couple of percent off in performance and excluding AA if that has an effect on it because of the lack of cores.
> 
> IIRC the 670 could match or be faster than a stock 680 if overclocked high enough and the 760 and 670 perform quite similar, maybe at reference clocks it's 6-12% slower, whilst the Hawk performs about the same as the 670, do you think 1320-1350mhz could bring it up, or would it be closer to an overclocked 670?
> I'm just wondering what kind of a speed bump could be received once I start going above 1.212v and pushing for clocks in the 1300MHz range, I'm currently at 1280MHz.
> 
> 
> I only found out my Hawk supposedly has Eipida chips the other day when I updated my GPU-Z, I was pretty gutted but I have no idea how I managed to pull of 7.160MHz on my memory, is that a common clock for Eipda?


760 has 33% less cuda cores off the top of my head. With 100% scaling it would take a 760 over 1300 BC to match a stock 680


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 760 has 33% less cuda cores off the top of my head. With 100% scaling it would take a 760 over 1300 BC to match a stock 680


Yeah that's about right on the cuda cores, so could 1320-1350mhz bring it close? I'm not fussed if it's a bit slower because of scaling, I'm just wondering what the extra volts could provide it with.


----------



## anowzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> [...] you can still disable boost using KBT, you don't need a Hawk to take advantage of that.


What is the benefit from that?
I actually benched a modded bios with disabled boost, and it performed slightly worse in Heaven. The minimum FPS was higher but the average was worse.

Guys, can you tell me which value to change in KBT if I want permanent 1.21V in my bios? (No soft mod anymore)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> What is the benefit from that?
> I actually benched a modded bios with disabled boost, and it performed slightly worse in Heaven. The minimum FPS was higher but the average was worse.
> 
> Guys, can you tell me which value to change in KBT if I want permanent 1.21V in my bios? (No soft mod anymore)


I did this to mine.


I changed my P00 but there might be a better way of doing it.
Also you say our card benched lower, was it still running at the same boost speed?


----------



## anowzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I did this to mine.


Thanks, it worked!








Also, any tips how to raise Power and Temp Target in KBT?
It looks like in the Power Table tab, the first and the last batch of sliders are dealing with it, but how to do it exactly? Do I just raise the Max (mW) to 108%? (which is the maximum value that can be set for my card)
Also I read it supposed to be the bottom batch, but that's already 122% by default so it should be elsewhere. Or shall I just raise the minimum value to 108?

 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Also you say our card benched lower, was it still running at the same boost speed?


I applied the same highest stable values (not the offsets but the exact highest clocks) I found with soft OC on my factory bios to skyn3t's modded one, and I had to take the GPU core back with 13MHz (one increment) in order to make it stable, otherwise it lost connection with the driver and Heaven force closed.
After that, I got about 40 points worse. not much, but still. I'm gonna try and bench it again though.

But the point is I have not seen the benefit of having boost disabled, or did I miss something?


----------



## narukun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Do you think a 1320-1350MHz core clock on a Hawk could bring it close to a stock 680 at 1080p gaming? Maybe just a tad slower and a couple of percent off in performance and excluding AA if that has an effect on it because of the lack of cores.
> 
> IIRC the 670 could match or be faster than a stock 680 if overclocked high enough and the 760 and 670 perform quite similar, maybe at reference clocks it's 6-12% slower, whilst the Hawk performs about the same as the 670, do you think 1320-1350mhz could bring it up, or would it be closer to an overclocked 670?
> I'm just wondering what kind of a speed bump could be received once I start going above 1.212v and pushing for clocks in the 1300MHz range, I'm currently at 1280MHz.
> 
> 
> I only found out my Hawk supposedly has Eipida chips the other day when I updated my GPU-Z, I was pretty gutted but I have no idea how I managed to pull off 7.160MHz on my memory which I'm happy with, is that a common clock for Eipda?


So the ELPIDA Vrams are not that bad? I saw some forums talking about it, I don't know, my brother's laptop have elpida rams and they're ok. I can get +500 (7000mhz) with air cooling, but I always use +375 max. because I don't have blackplate or memory cooling.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Thanks, it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any tips how to raise Power and Temp Target in KBT?
> It looks like in the Power Table tab, the first and the last batch of sliders are dealing with it, but how to do it exactly? Do I just raise the Max (mW) to 108%? (which is the maximum value that can be set for my card)
> Also I read it supposed to be the bottom batch, but that's already 122% by default so it should be elsewhere. Or shall I just raise the minimum value to 108?
> 
> 
> I applied the same highest stable values (not the offsets but the exact highest clocks) I found with soft OC on my factory bios to skyn3t's modded one, and I had to take the GPU core back with 13MHz (one increment) in order to make it stable, otherwise it lost connection with the driver and Heaven force closed.
> After that, I got about 40 points worse. not much, but still. I'm gonna try and bench it again though.
> 
> But the point is I have not seen the benefit of having boost disabled, or did I miss something?


No problem, I don't know what the benefit is tbh, I use boost and I've modified my bios to boost to the max stable clock I have at the moment, 1280mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narukun*
> 
> So the ELPIDA Vrams are not that bad? I saw some forums talking about it, I don't know, my brother's laptop have elpida rams and they're ok. I can get +500 (7000mhz) with air cooling, but I always use +375 max. because I don't have blackplate or memory cooling.


I'm still wondering if GPU-Z is reading it wrong, because every other reviewer has the 760 Hawk with Hynix chips, and in one or two reviews I've reached higher clocks than them, unless they didn't push the memory hard enough or something..









I cant get my Hawk's volts past 1.212v for the life of me, I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, the AB mod doesn't work for me either.


----------



## anowzic

Yep, mine is 1280 too, and I did the same








Have you modded the power table too? I'm looking to raise the power target permanently in the bios, if I find that I'm done!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Yep, mine is 1280 too, and I did the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you modded the power table too? I'm looking to raise the power target permanently in the bios, if I find that I'm done!


I'm looking into doing that, I've read around and I've narrowed it down to a possible 3 fields of settings.
Check this post on Guru3D, the ones at the bottom.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=388179
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4809450&postcount=13


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Yep, mine is 1280 too, and I did the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you modded the power table too? I'm looking to raise the power target permanently in the bios, if I find that I'm done!


First and last sets are PT related 
(picture is from another OCN member, not mine)


----------



## TopicClocker

What melody said above!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Yep, mine is 1280 too, and I did the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you modded the power table too? I'm looking to raise the power target permanently in the bios, if I find that I'm done!


I've managed to increase my power limit, I think I should be able to get it to 185% now.


I haven't tried making it permanent but I figured it's one of these values, as they match up with my current power limit of 111, you might want to try and ask around before attempting it yourself though, there's bound to be people more knowledgeable on the subject than me, good luck.








EDIT: Melody is right.


----------



## anowzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What melody said above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've managed to increase my power limit, I think I should be able to get it to 185% now.


hmm... that's the one for you then. What was the default value there, was it the same as your default max power target limit in AB? I'm asking because my default value there is 115, however my power target limit in AB is 108.
So I'm thinking for me it might be the only batch that has the max 108 value in it, which is the 2nd from the bottom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> First and last sets are PT related
> (picture is from another OCN member, not mine)


Cheers *melodystyle2003*, I found that table, however more research led me to believe it is different on our card, especially because for me that value on the bottom is 122, and yet my max power target in AB is 108.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> hmm... that's the one for you then. What was the default value there, was it the same as your default max power target limit in AB? I'm asking because my default value there is 115, however my power target limit in AB is 108.
> So I'm thinking for me it might be the only batch that has the max 108 value in it, which is the 2nd from the bottom.
> 
> 
> Cheers *melodystyle2003*, I found that table, however more research led me to believe it is different on our card, especially because for me that value on the bottom is 122, and yet my max power target in AB is 108.


The default value for me was 300000 (111%).


----------



## anowzic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The default value for me was 300000 (111%).


And your default limit in AB was also 111%, right?
Cool, I guess I'm gonna try my 108 batch then. And do you think for making it permanent, should I raise the min value...?
I don't think on the Gigabyte it can be raised above the default, so I'm gonna stick to 108 for now, the only question is then how to make it permanent.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> And your default limit in AB was also 111%, right?
> Cool, I guess I'm gonna try my 108 batch then. And do you think for making it permanent, should I raise the min value...?
> I don't think on the Gigabyte it can be raised above the default, so I'm gonna stick to 108 for now, the only question is then how to make it permanent.


I'm not sure about making it permanent, but If I do find anything some time I'll get back to you.


----------



## anowzic

You are the man, thanks mate








I keep searching too.

Also if others have something to add, I'm open to hear it


----------



## Pip Boy

What am I doing wrong? maxed out my Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCUII 2048MB doesn't go above 52-54 degrees when benchmarking on Valley? yet i only have one intake fan in a closed off fractal design define mini in a hot room (summer sweat level hot) and one outtake (excluding the PSU which is upside down and taking air out of the case) , there is a side vent which has no fan and uncovered though. The system is almost silent on idle / low use and not much more on full load









Im wondering if im actually using all the power available? does this look right..

the specs are fairly standard:

- Core Clock: 980MHz (GK104)
- Core Boost Clock: 1033MHz
- Memory: 2048MB GDDR5
- Memory Clock: 6008MHz (Effective)
- Memory Interface: 256-Bit
- Processing Cores: 1152
- Shader Clock: 2116MHz



^ this is the Powermizer section. Do the clocks look right? I assume the last clock ratio is in boost mode?

I have to say games are running fairly amazing in all cases, sometimes the fps is into the hundreds even on my weak OC'd 4.4ghz A10-5800k (don't slate me, it is a progressively upgraded system) APU as the CPU.

Also can i be added to the club? Im thinking of getting another for SLI


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> You are the man, thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep searching too.
> 
> Also if others have something to add, I'm open to hear it


Thanks and no problem.
So after I go and say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I cant get my Hawk's volts past 1.212v for the life of me


My Hawk magically overvolts to 1.250v

I strongly suspect it was the power table edit I did, or it was me messing around with an older version of Afterburner.









I can now pull off 1320MHz.
I'm going to see if I can play around with the power table tomorrow and find out what triggered it and hopefully try and help you increase your power target.

EDIT: It looks like HWINFO and GPU-Z were both lying to me, I restarted my computer and they're both showing 1.212v max and I'm able to run 1320MHz stable still, on the bright side I reached 1320MHz and I could have more headroom if the volt readings are right.

I wouldn't of know I was able to hit this if I didn't fiddle around with the power table, thanks!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? maxed out my Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCUII 2048MB doesn't go above 52-54 degrees when benchmarking on Valley? yet i only have one intake fan in a closed off fractal design define mini in a hot room (summer sweat level hot) and one outtake (excluding the PSU which is upside down and taking air out of the case) , there is a side vent which has no fan and uncovered though. The system is almost silent on idle / low use and not much more on full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im wondering if im actually using all the power available? does this look right..
> 
> the specs are fairly standard:
> 
> - Core Clock: 980MHz (GK104)
> - Core Boost Clock: 1033MHz
> - Memory: 2048MB GDDR5
> - Memory Clock: 6008MHz (Effective)
> - Memory Interface: 256-Bit
> - Processing Cores: 1152
> - Shader Clock: 2116MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this is the Powermizer section. Do the clocks look right? I assume the last clock ratio is in boost mode?
> 
> I have to say games are running fairly amazing in all cases, sometimes the fps is into the hundreds even on my weak OC'd 4.4ghz A10-5800k (don't slate me, it is a progressively upgraded system) APU as the CPU.
> 
> Also can i be added to the club? Im thinking of getting another for SLI


it's a really good card isn't it?

That Powermizer thing, I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I wouldn't of know I was able to hit this if I didn't fiddle around with the power table, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a really good card isn't it?
> 
> That Powermizer thing, I don't think I've ever seen that before.


Yea, its an amazing card that just seems to keep on giving. The powermizer has a performance mode (where it says adaptive) and that just fixes the clock on the top speed which appears to be 1202mhz + 6008mhz ram, but im no expert if thats a decent clock or not? adaptive works pretty much the same but in one game where there was a slight frame blip, the performance mode stomped on it and i think the blip was related to clock switching.

if you run coolbits in the x.org conf: Option "Coolbits" "8" (used to be 1)

then the performance tab is then editable and custom clocks can go in there (( *note that you can still use adaptive clocking its just that the top clock is higher))


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Yea, its an amazing card that just seems to keep on giving. The powermizer has a performance mode (where it says adaptive) and that just fixes the clock on the top speed which appears to be 1202mhz + 6008mhz ram, but im no expert if thats a decent clock or not? adaptive works pretty much the same but in one game where there was a slight frame blip, the performance mode stomped on it and i think the blip was related to clock switching.
> 
> if you run coolbits in the x.org conf: Option "Coolbits" "8" (used to be 1)
> 
> then the performance tab is then editable and custom clocks can go in there (( *note that you can still use adaptive clocking its just that the top clock is higher))


Oh interesting, I'll have to look into it.

When I got mine I came from a 6850, the jump was tremendous!
GPUs of today, you don't need the most expensive card to give you impressive performance and the graphical settings you want, this card is lovely for 1080p gaming, It's probably one of the biggest GPU jumps I've had in a long while.

Strangely enough I found out that my messing around with Beta 15 of Afterburner SE allowed me to raise my voltages, so it really wasn't lying after all, I found this out by attempting to run 1320MHz today and my GPU drivers crashing.


----------



## anowzic

Finally I asked djthrottleboi to edit my power table (respect!), now I have a maxed out bios OC'd card, rock steady and as fast as it can get. It was able to reproduce all my previous soft OC benchmark results, but with lower clocks!

GPU 1084-1150 (1228) - the factory default
Mem 3504 (+500)
1.21V
300W power target

Previously with soft OC:
GPU 1137-1202 (1280)
Mem 3654
1.21V
240W power target (108%)

Mission accomplished!

I know it's not a Hawk, but good enough for me, the pleasure lies in finding the limit











(Ignore the GPU clock Valley reports, it's incorrect)
(Actually I'm using a 4:3 CRT monitor, I don't know if it affected the result, I believe not)


----------



## Timboslice666

Hey mates, recently got an EVGA GTX 760 FTW edition and I have a few questions.

1) I was told these cards are aggressively overclocked, so is it worth it for me to try and get a higher clock out of it?
2) Would it be wise to see if I could get a similar clock speed undervolting it?
3)Can this card do comparable work to a 770?


----------



## Timboslice666

Also, I have never overclocked a gpu before.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Finally I asked djthrottleboi to edit my power table (respect!), now I have a maxed out bios OC'd card, rock steady and as fast as it can get. It was able to reproduce all my previous soft OC benchmark results, but with lower clocks!
> 
> GPU 1084-1150 (1228) - the factory default
> Mem 3504 (+500)
> 1.21V
> 300W power target
> 
> Previously with soft OC:
> GPU 1137-1202 (1280)
> Mem 3654
> 1.21V
> 240W power target (108%)
> 
> Mission accomplished!
> 
> I know it's not a Hawk, but good enough for me, the pleasure lies in finding the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the GPU clock Valley reports, it's incorrect)
> (Actually I'm using a 4:3 CRT monitor, I don't know if it affected the result, I believe not)


Sweet, I might get around to asking him for some help if he can help me out, thanks and glad you got things working!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timboslice666*
> 
> Hey mates, recently got an EVGA GTX 760 FTW edition and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) I was told these cards are aggressively overclocked, so is it worth it for me to try and get a higher clock out of it?
> 2) Would it be wise to see if I could get a similar clock speed undervolting it?
> 3)Can this card do comparable work to a 770?


Hey!
I presume your card is clocked higher than the SC ACX, do you know what your card boosts too?
I'd say your card is around 670 levels at stock.

It would be slower than a 680 by 5-10%, and a bit more for the 770 which is basically an overclocked 680.



I would say it can do comparable work, just not as fast, for most games a decently factory clocked 760 can take you to high-ultra settings on most games.

Note that these are reviews of the SC version, I cant seem to find FTW reviews, but I think your card should deliver comparable if not a bit faster performance, I checked the spec sheets on TechPowerUp and the FTW seems to be clocked a tad higher, I'm not sure what either cards and yours are boosting to though.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_evga_superclocked_acx_review,1.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/1.html


----------



## friviz68

just bought a ASUS ROG STRIKER-GTX760 4GD5 asic quality is 87.3%


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> just bought a ASUS ROG STRIKER-GTX760 4GD5 asic quality is 87.3%


Dayum, what does that boost to for you?


----------



## friviz68

boost to 1254.....stock no overclock


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> boost to 1254.....stock no overclock


Wow that's good, my Hawk would do 1241 on stock, your ASIC looks to be really impressive!
The card also looks awesome from what I've seen from it.


----------



## friviz68

i cant even here the fans while playing bf4 i have a corsair 600t and the temps with the side off was 65c and with the door on 67c while gaming,i had a evga 760 before this but the coil whine drove me to return it.


----------



## friviz68




----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*


That looks really nice.
Nice system you have there!


----------



## friviz68

mother board and cpu are getting old p67-ud4-b3 and 2600k but its still working


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> 
> mother board and cpu are getting old p67-ud4-b3 and 2600k but its still working


The 2600K chews through most games of today with ease, those Sandybridge chips are ridiculous, I think they're going to stay pretty relevant performance wise for a good couple more years, similar to the Q6600 and i7-920, perhaps even more.


----------



## friviz68

I still have a q6600 and a evga 660 non ti for the kids I have it overclocked to 3.0 the motherboard wont let me go any more.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> I still have a q6600 and a evga 660 non ti for the kids I have it overclocked to 3.0 the motherboard wont let me go any more.


I have a couple of Core 2 and Pentium chips, one I use in my server, it can go upto 4GHz but I run it at 2.6GHz


----------



## friviz68

the motherboard for my q6600 has nothing for overclocking im looking for a good board for my q6600


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> the motherboard for my q6600 has nothing for overclocking im looking for a good board for my q6600


Oh I see, I think you should able to find a decent 775 motherboard for cheap nowadays, ebay often have a couple of chips and boards.


----------



## friviz68

after I make sure this ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 isn't going to take a dump on me, ill see just how much I can push the clocks.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> after I make sure this ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 isn't going to take a dump on me, ill see just how much I can push the clocks.


Aha cool, good luck!


----------



## friviz68

so I went into evga and changed the voltage to 12.12 and my boost speed went from 1254 to 1267 and I didn't even touch clock offset...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> so I went into evga and changed the voltage to 12.12 and my boost speed went from 1254 to 1267 and I didn't even touch clock offset...


Yup, GPU Boost 2.0 cards clock dynamically pretty much


----------



## friviz68

would it be safe to just leave it at 12.12 and let it boost up to 1267 on its own?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> would it be safe to just leave it at 12.12 and let it boost up to 1267 on its own?


I think 1.212 is pretty safe, you might be able to bring your clocks up a bit and test their stability, the "safe" aspect depends mostly on your voltage I believe.
Of-course no voltage is really "safe" but I think that's the max Nvidia let most of these cards go, so most should be alright.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

All 760's are volt locked at 1.212v . Except for 760 Hawk which can do 1.3v + with a AB softmodd


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> after I make sure this ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 isn't going to take a dump on me, ill see just how much I can push the clocks.


What?







It has a 3 year warranty


----------



## friviz68

well tonight i got my ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 to benchmark at 1332.thats decent.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> well tonight i got my ASUS ROG STRIKER-760 to benchmark at 1332.thats decent.


Yup, you have a pretty killer ASIC.


----------



## Cannonkill

hey guys should i try any decent overclocking on a 760 sc under water with an asic %of 71.3 or just a moderate overclock?


----------



## TopicClocker

For those that have used a Hawk, what are the odds of incinerating the core at higher than 1.25v on air, say 1.3v?
I know these cards are quite close to lightning build quality.

I've seen a few running this card and other Keplers are 1.3v, and I know at least one person in this thread has had numerous Hawks die at higher voltages, for reasons I'm not 100% certain of.

I'm currently researching into the Hawk and Lightning Kepler cards and the voltages others are running on them.
I've read that most Kepler cores have 1.25v within Nvidia's specs, for cards such as the GTX670 and GTX780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> hey guys should i try any decent overclocking on a 760 sc under water with an asic %of 71.3 or just a moderate overclock?


What clock does it run at currently for you?
You might be able to push it a little further if you're on stock volts and then overclock and overvolt and take it to 1.212v.


----------



## Cannonkill

i usualy run at 1267 on core and 1652 on mem and how would i go to 1.212 bec im caped at 1.200

also how do u mod the voutage to go up to 1.212 like i need a full guide on this


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i usualy run at 1267 on core and 1652 on mem and how would i go to 1.212 bec im caped at 1.200
> 
> also how do u mod the voutage to go up to 1.212 like i need a full guide on this


I think MSI Afterburner and EVGA PrecisionX should have voltage control.
Check the original post in the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club#post_20259961

Also you might want to check your ASIC with GPU-Z.



I believe this should affects your overclocking ability, generally the higher it is the higher likelihood of a better overclock, and it can also affect what your card boosts too also, which is one reason why I think some cards may boost a little different from each other IIRC.


----------



## Cannonkill

i already know my asic score and just need to know how to get to 1.212v


----------



## friviz68

my first asus 760 platinum had a asic quality of 72.3 and if I set the volts to 1212v it would only go to 1200v what I did, my new asus 760 platinum with a asic quality of 87.3 will go to 1212v no problem.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i already know my asic score and just need to know how to get to 1.212v


Have you read the OC Guide in the first post?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> my first asus 760 platinum had a asic quality of 72.3 and if I set the volts to 1212v it would only go to 1200v what I did, my new asus 760 platinum with a asic quality of 87.3 will go to 1212v no problem.


Did you replace your first 760 Platinum? if so how comes?
The ASIC quality of your new one is really high, that should net you a really good overclock.


----------



## Cannonkill

ok so after doing a lot i mean a lot of bios tweeking i got it to go up to 1306 but for some reason it wont go any lower or higher no matter the clock. just got a unigen valley to pass at the 1306 clock so just need to check stability


----------



## Cannonkill

so this is what i got after playing a few games of bf4 on ultra
the max clock is at 1306 at 1.212v


----------



## friviz68

the first asus 760 platinum had artifacts after 2 weeks,thats why I sent it back,this second one dose have a hight asic quality the first asus 760 platinum I had a decent asic quality 72.3 the reolacement one had a asic quality 87.3 I guess I got kinda luckey on the silicon lottery, the new card iv had it up to 1332 im not sure if it will go any further I will try when I have some time.


----------



## blaze2210

So I've been working on a vBIOS for the last couple of days, and I think I have it at the point where it's a nice OC'd "daily driver". Anyone with an MSI Gaming Edition 760 (2gb version, if it matters) wanna give it a shot and let me know what you think? Keep in mind that it's not supposed to be a "record-breaking" overclock....









MSI.GTX760.BlazeMod.rom.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> 
> 
> so this is what i got after playing a few games of bf4 on ultra
> the max clock is at 1306 at 1.212v


Sweet, that's an awesome clock for that voltage!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> the first asus 760 platinum had artifacts after 2 weeks,thats why I sent it back,this second one dose have a hight asic quality the first asus 760 platinum I had a decent asic quality 72.3 the reolacement one had a asic quality 87.3 I guess I got kinda luckey on the silicon lottery, the new card iv had it up to 1332 im not sure if it will go any further I will try when I have some time.


Sweet, that's really impressive!


----------



## xsadrulesx

Is there no way to bump the voltage past the 1.212v limit? My card runs really cool (55c under full load) i think it could handle another bump in voltage but i don't know if it's possible.


----------



## blaze2210

If you read through the pages of this thread, you'll see that topic has been discussed many many times....The only model of GTX760 that goes above the 1.212v is the 760 Hawk....


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you read through the pages of this thread, you'll see that topic has been discussed many many times....The only model of GTX760 that goes above the 1.212v is the 760 Hawk....


Thanks for the info. Do you know why they would do that?

Anyways here's my stable OC settings. Core clock won't go any higher. I think the memory can go higher but i just stopped after this point.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Do you know why they would do that?
> 
> Anyways here's my stable OC settings. Core clock won't go any higher. I think the memory can go higher but i just stopped after this point.


Welcome to OCN!

IIRC Nvidia has what some might call a lock down on voltage control on the Kepler cards, only a few cards are able to exceed this.
From Guru3D GTX 760 Hawk Review.
Quote:


> Realistically whatever GeForce GTX 760 you will purchase doesn't matter that much with overclocking in mind, as NVIDIA effectively killed off that enticing and thrilling market by tightening and binning tweaking options. All this is related to the GPU power, voltage and temperature targets. Cards like HAWKS and Lightnings are designed to push much further but NVIDIA is keeping their foot down when it comes to these limitations and voltage restrictions. That right now is killing off the enthusiast market, and NVIDIA apparently just doesn't get the message from the enthusiast community, the guys that actually drive their sales.


Theres a few in this thread in the OP:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8488208

just a small benchmark


----------



## friviz68

has anyone tried the recent 340.52 drivers ,I tried to play bf4 and I got a little artifacts went back to beta drivers 340.43 and all is good.


----------



## Speedster159

I got a ASUS 760 OC and I'M can't get past 1215 with +12mV and 105%

Any way I could go over?

I'm using the guide on the OP.


----------



## goldman11

Greetings!

got 1 of these beauties about a month ago when my loyal 460 was murdered by the power company and I'm loving it awesome card!.

it was quite the bang for my buck the performance is really good for the price although my CPU is probably bottle-necking it a little but it's only really noticeable on some heavy CPU games everything else works great.

I haven't really bothered overclocking it yet since everything works flawlessly anyway but I did get a pretty stable OC at 1170 clock and 1587 mem haven't tested it much it could probably go higher I guess.

I noticed most cards here have around 70%+/- ASIC, mine is showing 97.6% bugged?.

btw adding +12mV doesn't actually do anything? the voltage readings stay the same at 1.2V max? tried with every program and still nothing.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I got a ASUS 760 OC and I'M can't get past 1215 with +12mV and 105%
> 
> Any way I could go over?
> 
> I'm using the guide on the OP.


You may need to mod your bios, I couldn't get 1.212v without modding mine.

Check this thread out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> got 1 of these beauties about a month ago when my loyal 460 was murdered by the power company and I'm loving it awesome card!.
> 
> it was quite the bang for my buck the performance is really good for the price although my CPU is probably bottle-necking it a little but it's only really noticeable on some heavy CPU games everything else works great.
> 
> I haven't really bothered overclocking it yet since everything works flawlessly anyway but I did get a pretty stable OC at 1170 clock and 1587 mem haven't tested it much it could probably go higher I guess.
> 
> I noticed most cards here have around 70%+/- ASIC, mine is showing 97.6% bugged?.
> 
> btw adding +12mV doesn't actually do anything? the voltage readings stay the same at 1.2V max? tried with every program and still nothing.











Try older versions of GPU-Z, if yours really is 97.6% holy cow!

I had to mod my bios with Kepler Bios Tweaker to do 1.212v, you might want to check this out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770

I used to run a Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz, it certainly got the job done with this card!


----------



## Speedster159

We should see something like 1.212V when the +12mV is applied..

No idea where it is.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> You may need to mod your bios, I couldn't get 1.212v without modding mine.
> 
> Check this thread out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try older versions of GPU-Z, if yours really is 97.6% holy cow!
> 
> I had to mod my bios with Kepler Bios Tweaker to do 1.212v, you might want to check this out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> I used to run a Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz, it certainly got the job done with this card!


How risky is it using that tool?

How high are the chances of me bricking my card and what could I do if I do?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> got 1 of these beauties about a month ago when my loyal 460 was murdered by the power company and I'm loving it awesome card!.
> 
> it was quite the bang for my buck the performance is really good for the price although my CPU is probably bottle-necking it a little but it's only really noticeable on some heavy CPU games everything else works great.
> 
> I haven't really bothered overclocking it yet since everything works flawlessly anyway but I did get a pretty stable OC at 1170 clock and 1587 mem haven't tested it much it could probably go higher I guess.
> 
> I noticed most cards here have around 70%+/- ASIC, mine is showing 97.6% bugged?.
> 
> btw adding +12mV doesn't actually do anything? the voltage readings stay the same at 1.2V max? tried with every program and still nothing.


1170 core clock plus boost or with the boost is that frequency?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How risky is it using that tool?
> 
> How high are the chances of me bricking my card and what could I do if I do?


I'd say it's risky if you don't know what you're doing, for a voltage bump the main thing you need to alter is the voltage, which is literally one or two sliders at the most, and maybe the power table if necessary, if you're unwilling to do it a more experienced member of OCN like @djthrottleboi may be able to drop you a bios if you send them yours in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770/250
Or you can read a guide on OCN and attempt it yourself.

I've flashed and modded my bios well over 5 times and it's the first time I've ever flashed a bios.
It's mainly a matter of being careful and knowing what you're doing and you should be alright, but there is still a risk ofcourse, someone can mod it for you if you are willing to trust them.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 1170 core clock plus boost or with the boost is that frequency?


1170 core boost says it goes to 1223





checked with different versions same ASIC, is this like a golden chip or something hehe









@TopicClocker

I guess so since changing it with software doesn't seem to help, but how much of a bigger OC will it allow with just 12mV? is it even worth doing?.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> 1170 core boost says it goes to 1223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checked with different versions same ASIC, is this like a golden chip or something hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> I guess so since changing it with software doesn't seem to help, but how much of a bigger OC will it allow with just 12mV? is it even worth doing?.


With an ASIC quality like that, if it clocks as good as I think it might, it looks to be pretty much that.
I haven't seen many in the upper 90s, if any in this thread.

Clock it up and see how far it goes without adding the voltage, it maybe wishful thinking but I'd think 1280mhz should be a piece of cake for it, and above it should be quite impressive.
Give it a shot if you want, considering a chip with 87.3% reached 1332MHz like it was nothing at 1.212v, the volts may help push it further for you.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> With an ASIC quality like that, if it clocks as good as I think it might, it looks to be pretty much that.
> I haven't seen many in the upper 90s, if any in this thread.
> 
> Clock it up and see how far it goes without adding the voltage, it maybe wishful thinking but I'd think 1280mhz should be a piece of cake for it, and above it should be quite impressive.
> Give it a shot if you want, considering a chip with 87.3% reached 1332MHz like it was nothing at 1.212v, the volts may help push it further for you.


hmm I'll try to up it bit by bit, but I feel like something is weird here shouldn't the voltage max out when stress testing? not only does it not max out to 1.2 it even goes down below 1.1 ?

temps are a little high cause its pretty hot atm and my Kaze fans are acting up on me.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> 1170 core boost says it goes to 1223
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checked with different versions same ASIC, is this like a golden chip or something hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> I guess so since changing it with software doesn't seem to help, but how much of a bigger OC will it allow with just 12mV? is it even worth doing?.


OK.
Now check while benching what is your max core frequency on gpu-z sensors tab. Normally should be ~1333Mhz with that asic.
edit: just show the above post: remarkable gpu! PT is pushing you back and your temps a bit. Need modded bios to overcome it, temp allowing.


----------



## Duality92

Getting my second EVGA GTX 760 ACX SC soon, can't wait!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> hmm I'll try to up it bit by bit, but I feel like something is weird here shouldn't the voltage max out when stress testing? not only does it not max out to 1.2 it even goes down below 1.1 ?
> 
> temps are a little high cause its pretty hot atm and my Kaze fans are acting up on me.


Hmm that is weird, mine would run around 1.2v I think before I modded my bios, sometimes a little lower but I'm not entirely sure.
I think you're going to want to keep that card running below 80c on load.
EDIT: I just realized, you mean to tell me that it's running 1.241 at 1.0750v?
Tell me this is a dream.

I've never seen a Kepler card with 97.6% ASIC.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> OK.
> Now check while benching what is your max core frequency on gpu-z sensors tab. Normally should be ~1333Mhz with that asic.
> edit: just show the above post: remarkable gpu! PT is pushing you back and your temps a bit. Need modded bios to overcome it, temp allowing.


PT? you mean the CPU? I did notice when I went to 3.6Ghz for a bit my boost was way lower.

and yea temps are a bit high there I idle around 31c and the highest I saw in games was maybe 75c still high but I need to do something with my Kaze fans 1 of them even stopped working.


----------



## Speedster159

How much more of a overclock would I see going to 1.212V?

Not sure if it's worth it.

Also a recent Driver update caused the OC I was working on to become unstable.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> PT? you mean the CPU? I did notice when I went to 3.6Ghz for a bit my boost was way lower.
> 
> and yea temps are a bit high there I idle around 31c and the highest I saw in games was maybe 75c still high but I need to do something with my Kaze fans 1 of them even stopped working.


I think he means power target, it's set to 115% for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How much more of a overclock would I see going to 1.212V?
> 
> Not sure if it's worth it.
> 
> Also a recent Driver update caused the OC I was working on to become unstable.


From 1.2-1.212v I managed to increase my clock speed by around 20mhz, it may differ for other cards though.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think he means power target, it's set to 115% for you.
> From 1.2-1.212v I managed to increase my clock speed by around 20mhz, it may differ for other cards though.


ah I see I'm still experimenting with that, what would be the ideal %? leave it at 100%?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> ah I see I'm still experimenting with that, what would be the ideal %? leave it at 100%?


The advise I've seen in this thread is to max it out, I modded my bios to get 180% but that's likely too extreme for you new card, have you tried to raise your clocks at it's current power limit?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The advise I've seen in this thread is to max it out, I modded my bios to get 180% but that's likely too extreme for you new card, have you tried to raise your clocks at it's current power limit?


What exactly does "Power" do anyways?


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The advise I've seen in this thread is to max it out, I modded my bios to get 180% but that's likely too extreme for you new card, have you tried to raise your clocks at it's current power limit?


these settings seem stable although I can't really test it too long cause of my crappy temps(really got to do something about that *cries*), any lower resolution and it doesn't want to max out and stays at 1.1620V and 1333 clock boosted.

my temps seem to really hold it back, also seems like CPU is holding it back too I feel like the boost should be way higher at this point no? when I down clocked to 3.6ghz to test some stuff it never even came close to boosting to 1200.



quick pic of it maxed.

@speedster

from what I noticed so far it allows a higher boost I think?.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What exactly does "Power" do anyways?


I know that the 600 series would downlock if it reaches it power target, basically making the card throttle which can affect your overclocks, I'm not 100% certain about the 700 series as they seem to work a bit differently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> these settings seem stable although I can't really test it too long cause of my crappy temps(really got to do something about that *cries*), any lower resolution and it doesn't want to max out and stays at 1.1620V and 1333 clock boosted.
> 
> my temps seem to really hold it back, also seems like CPU is holding it back too I feel like the boost should be way higher at this point no? when I down clocked to 3.6ghz to test some stuff it never even came close to boosting to 1200.
> 
> 
> 
> quick pic of it maxed.
> 
> @speedster
> 
> from what I noticed so far it allows a higher boost I think?.











1358MHz core?


----------



## goldman11

haha that good huh?







isn't yours better though?

it seems stable too I could probably stress it longer but I don't want to push the temp, still need to figure a way to lower it although I don't know why it goes so high I have quite good airflow except my 2 ultra kaze fans aren't working fully, gotta open them up and fix it they seem to have gotten really stiff and spin too slow.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> haha that good huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't yours better though?
> 
> it seems stable too I could probably stress it longer but I don't want to push the temp, still need to figure a way to lower it although I don't know why it goes so high I have quite good airflow except my 2 ultra kaze fans aren't working fully, gotta open them up and fix it they seem to have gotten really stiff and spin too slow.


Yours is 38MHz higher, I got mine to 1320MHz at 1.25v, 72.9% ASIC, I think it's pretty rare to come by a card with 90+ ASIC Quality, I've mostly seen them around 70-87%


----------



## TopicClocker

Your chip is pretty much near perfection on the ASIC Quality, you might aswell call it that to be honest.


----------



## Duality92

I can't even get +13 on my EVGA 760 ACX SC.... with +.012V


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I can't even get +13 on my EVGA 760 ACX SC.... with +.012V


Ah man, silicon lottery sucks.








What does yours boost to?

Your second card in SLI should serve you well!








Really impressive performance SLI 760s.


----------



## Duality92

heaven says 1258 I think, hoping this second one will be a bit better.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> heaven says 1258 I think


Wow that's actually quite decent to be honest, the Hawks come out of the box at 1241-1280MHz I think, mine was 1241MHz.


----------



## Duality92

I'll have to check tonight and let you know exactly.


----------



## her0

hey guys im new on here and just recently bought a Asus GTX760 DirectCu II OC 2gb and was my first time overclocking anything lol
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4p2z/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4p2z/

now im just wondering if its good or bad


----------



## Duality92

stable?


----------



## her0

yep!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys dont use too much the furmark, once you do the first checks dig into valley / firestrike benchmark for maxing your OC out and then test it in games.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys dont use too much the furmark, once you do the first checks dig into valley / firestrike benchmark for maxing your OC out and then test it in games.


yea the main thing I usually want is for it to be stable in games sometimes its stable in tests but not in some games or vice versa but as long as it doesn't crash in any game I usually call it stable







.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *her0*
> 
> hey guys im new on here and just recently bought a Asus GTX760 DirectCu II OC 2gb and was my first time overclocking anything lol
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4p2z/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4p2z/
> 
> now im just wondering if its good or bad


What software did you use? And what settings?

I can't get mine to be stable on past 1.2Ghz.


----------



## sumdude

I have EVGA SC gtx760. I can get the core to 1228 and mem around 3200-3300 stable but anything past that leads to "display driver stopped working" and crashes.
Playing with voltage in Kepler Bios Tweaker does nothing (past 1.21v). The card doesn't have voltage unlocked (not possible). 1.21 is the highest I can go on volts. Now, GPU-Z says core clock is 1220 and boost is 1320 but it stays at 1228 in every game. Valley reports 1293 but same there, Precision X reports 1228MHz. I've tried 1240 core clock but that is unstable. Unigine Valley crashes.


----------



## Speedster159

It seems like the latest Nvidia drivers has caused the overclock I was working on to become unstable.

Reverting now.


----------



## goldman11

I don't know why but Valley just doesn't work properly for me it crashes in clocks that are perfectly stable while playing games and furmark and after 1 crash I can't start it again unless I restart the PC it just keeps crashing for no reason







also Valley says 1377 when gpu-z says 1345







.

it seems 1345 is the highest I can get stable at this voltage, I might try doing the BIOS flash but even after reading a few pages I'm still a bit confused of what I need to change to increase my voltage or power % if that would help that is.


----------



## Cannonkill

would u guys recommend putting a second 760 under water and doing sli or going to a 780 or something like that


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> would u guys recommend putting a second 760 under water and doing sli or going to a 780 or something like that


You have the waterblock already? If yes do it, otherwise step on the gtx780, but if you can wait 2-3 months until maxwell goes out you will have profit


----------



## tal5352

ok so i have this rig right now..
Case: Corsair 200R (Black)
CPU: i5-4570 @ 3.2GHz (with stock cooler)
RAM: 8GB G.SKILL RipJaws X Series DDR3-1600
MOBO: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate (SATA 6.0Gb/s, USB 3)
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2GB w/ ACX Cooling
GPU: MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 760 GAMING)
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Blue
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750 B 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified 750W
Monitor: Panasonic TV FULL HD 60HZ
Corsair M65 8200 DPI mouse
Keyboard: CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Blue switches)
Steelseries Siberia v2 headset

when i bought the setup, i didnt plan to install the msi gtx 760 card on my mobo...only bought evga gtx 760.........my mistake was to get a crossfire mobo instead of a sli one..now when i installed the gpu i realized that my motherboard only suppor crossfire x ...now i have been searching for a way to hack the mobo...but i cant find the hack for gtx 760..please help me in this matter....i am completely noob in this area..so i would need some guidance..thanks....


----------



## Maestro1337

mine gtx 760 msi twin frozr locks to 536 in core clock after some time and the only way to fix this is reboot...any fix?


----------



## Duality92

Great news on my new evga 760 acx sc!









So, after checking on gpu-z this is what I got
The first (labeled 2 on s/s) one I got has hynix ram and asic of 69.9%, boost goes to 1189 mhz
The second (labeled 1 on s/s) one I got has samsung ram and asic of 80.4%, boost goes to 1228 mhz, the pcb looks slightly (very slightly) more brown than black, also the heatpipe placement on the heatsink base touching the gpu core are slightly different.

score on heaven extreme went from about 950-1000 to 1750-1800.


----------



## Maestro1337

My GTX 760 Twin Frozr gets stuck at 536mhz, this happens after a few hours and the only fix it to reboot computer...No high temperatures (65 C max)...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> My GTX 760 Twin Frozr gets stuck at 536mhz, this happens after a few hours and the only fix it to reboot computer...No high temperatures (65 C max)...


Any other information? Like what clocks you have the card running at, what you're getting that reading from, and your other components?

Side note: It's extremely helpful to put the components of your computer in your signature.


----------



## Maestro1337

i5 750 @ 3,6ghz
asus p7p55d
8gb ddr3 @ 1600mhz
corsair vx 550w

Its default Gaming mode from msi around 1020mhz and boosts to 1163mhz while playing games.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> I don't know why but Valley just doesn't work properly for me it crashes in clocks that are perfectly stable while playing games and furmark and after 1 crash I can't start it again unless I restart the PC it just keeps crashing for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Valley says 1377 when gpu-z says 1345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> it seems 1345 is the highest I can get stable at this voltage, I might try doing the BIOS flash but even after reading a few pages I'm still a bit confused of what I need to change to increase my voltage or power % if that would help that is.


I would go by GPU-Z, I've noticed that Valley can sometimes have inflated core clock readings.
The main things you want to alter in the bios is the voltage and possibly increase the power target, if you want you can ask for help in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770

It can be risky but that goes for overclocking in general, as long as you know what you're doing you should be fine.
Someone may even mod it for you if you don't feel like tampering with it yourself.

I'll try and look at what I did to my bios and see if I can tell you how I did it.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've managed to run Firestrike at 1320MHz core, 1775MHz memory.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2547607

Does anyone know what a reference 680 scores in Firestrike?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Great news on my new evga 760 acx sc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after checking on gpu-z this is what I got
> The first (labeled 2 on s/s) one I got has hynix ram and asic of 69.9%, boost goes to 1189 mhz
> The second (labeled 1 on s/s) one I got has samsung ram and asic of 80.4%, boost goes to 1228 mhz, the pcb looks slightly (very slightly) more brown than black, also the heatpipe placement on the heatsink base touching the gpu core are slightly different.
> 
> score on heaven extreme went from about 950-1000 to 1750-1800.


Wow that's an impressive card!








When did the 760s start having Samsung ram? this is the first I've heard of Samsung chips installed on them.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've managed to run Firestrike at 1320MHz core, 1775MHz memory.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2547607
> 
> Does anyone know what a reference 680 scores in Firestrike?
> Wow that's an impressive card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did the 760s start having Samsung ram? this is the first I've heard of Samsung chips installed on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I would go by GPU-Z, *I've noticed that Valley can sometimes have inflated core clock readings.*
> The main things you want to alter in the bios is the voltage and possibly increase the power target, if you want you can ask for help in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> It can be risky but that goes for overclocking in general, as long as you know what you're doing you should be fine.
> Someone may even mod it for you if you don't feel like tampering with it yourself.
> 
> I'll try and look at what I did to my bios and see if I can tell you how I did it.


Valley says both my cards run at 1293 Mhz, when actually they don't.

My new one I got has exactly this cooler (below), while my other one, there's no aluminium between the heatpipes where it's in contact with the gpu core, so there's been a revision somewhere....


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I would go by GPU-Z, I've noticed that Valley can sometimes have inflated core clock readings.
> The main things you want to alter in the bios is the voltage and possibly increase the power target, if you want you can ask for help in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> It can be risky but that goes for overclocking in general, as long as you know what you're doing you should be fine.
> Someone may even mod it for you if you don't feel like tampering with it yourself.
> 
> I'll try and look at what I did to my bios and see if I can tell you how I did it.


yea thanks to djthrottleboi he modded it for me but sadly I can't push this card any further because of my temps, a real shame really I feel like this card might actually hit 1400 if I had proper temps.


----------



## Duality92

So what I'm reading is that we can mod our bios's to get more than 1212mv?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> yea thanks to djthrottleboi he modded it for me but sadly I can't push this card any further because of my temps, a real shame really I feel like this card might actually hit 1400 if I had proper temps.


Oh that's a shame, how high did you get it stable?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So what I'm reading is that we can mod our bios's to get more than 1212mv?


Just to 1212mv I think, I read a few hundred pages back something about 1225mv but I'm not 100% sure, you might want to ask melodystyle2003.


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh that's a shame, how high did you get it stable?
> Just to 1212mv I think, I read a few hundred pages back something about 1225mv but I'm not 100% sure, you might want to ask melodystyle2003.


1150 and 1345 maxed is the most I can get even then it has a chance to crash if temps reach 80









adding fans might help I guess but I don't really have room maybe I should replace them with newer ones since they aren't exactly working 100%.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I do not know any way to push it beyond 1.212V (except hawk's).


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I do not know any way to push it beyond 1.212V (except hawk's).


'cept volt modding ofc.


----------



## Duality92

From my research, the EVGA 760 ACX cooler has AT LEAST 3 revisions.

One version of the cooler with the plastic bezel against the pcb (almost) (pic below)
One version with space between the pcb and bezel with heat pipes not touching (pic below)
Another version same as above with heatpipes touching (my first card is like this)

Are these revisions documented anywhere?


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> From my research, the EVGA 760 ACX cooler has AT LEAST 3 revisions.
> 
> One version of the cooler with the plastic bezel against the pcb (almost) (pic below)
> One version with space between the pcb and bezel with heat pipes not touching (pic below)
> Another version same as above with heatpipes touching (my first card is like this)
> 
> Are these revisions documented anywhere?


mine looks like the top 1 in that pic I believe.


----------



## EDVandreas

Hi folks,

My Card: EVGA GTX760 SC ACX 2GB.

I'm looking forward to mod my bios. But maybe someone else has already modded one for this card?!

I have read that *skyn3t* already modded some of GTX760's but I can not find any of these to download.

thx for the help


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> My Card: EVGA GTX760 SC ACX 2GB.
> 
> I'm looking forward to mod my bios. But maybe someone else has already modded one for this card?!
> 
> I have read that *skyn3t* already modded some of GTX760's but I can not find any of these to download.
> 
> thx for the help


Hello,

@skyn3t have tried some vbios for our gtx760, but gains were marginals, so he gave up his tries.
Tell us what you are want to do with your bios, perhaps we can help you.

Cheers


----------



## EDVandreas

Thanks for you reply melodystyle2003,

I just want to get rid of the boost function and enable the max. voltage.

OC itself i wanna do with AB.

I have attached my original BIOS for reference.

Thank you!

GK104_original.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> @skyn3t have tried some vbios for our gtx760, but gains were marginals, so he gave up his tries.
> Tell us what you are want to do with your bios, perhaps we can help you.
> 
> Cheers


What kind of gains was he trying to obtain?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Thanks for you reply melodystyle2003,
> 
> I just want to get rid of the boost function and enable the max. voltage.
> 
> OC itself i wanna do with AB.
> 
> I have attached my original BIOS for reference.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> GK104_original.zip 125k .zip file


I will get it done tonight.some 760 bios won't allow voltage increase when it does it mess others things up. I had a lot time working on it. We failed so much. MSI hawk bios is the only bios that let us tweek it a bit without issue. melodystyle2003 knows it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will get it done tonight.some 760 bios won't allow voltage increase when it does it mess others things up. I had a lot time working on it. We failed so much. MSI hawk bios is the only bios that let us tweek it a bit without issue. melodystyle2003 knows it.


Do you happen to have any tips for messing with the Voltage and Power tables? I came across the OCN thread that had a couple of screenshots of those tabs, but I didn't come across any info for adjusting those for a 760 - it was mainly talking about the higher models (770, 780, etc)....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

760 Hawk is the one you can o/volt 1.3vc + and clock to and past 1400mhz and 2002 on da mem on stock non LN2 bios . Let alone what a skyn3t vbios can do for it .........
Been thinkin of putting uni waterblocks on my hawks , with some chilled water ..........


----------



## Duality92

Top one is the newer one (refurb) with the samsung ram, bottom one is my older one with hynix ram (bought new). Check the heatpipes....


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 08/07/2014

It may work or may not for some users. still in test. I had worked very closely with OP @melodystyle2003 @HOMECINEMA-PC we did found the hawk bios more flexible when tweaked the others bios got borked no matter the minimum change we did.

@EDVandreas Now is your turn.








Quote:


> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club*
> 
> EVGA-760-vbios-BD-PT & Hawk-760-vbios-BD-PT
> 
> link removed
> 
> Voltage 1.212v by stock
> Boost disable on both bios
> EVGA 1137.0 Mhz
> Fan 20% idle 100% full load
> Hawk 1124.0 Mhz
> 18% idle 100% full load
> Power Target "Limit" increased
> by default 100% 200w by slide 200% 400w
> 
> *PS*: if the bios fail and I remove the download link please don't re-link it.
> Thank you
> skyn3t
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club*


----------



## melodystyle2003

@skyn3t we appreciate your efforts


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 08/07/2014
> 
> It may work or may not for some users. still in test. I had worked very closely with OP @melodystyle2003 @HOMECINEMA-PC we did found the hawk bios more flexible when tweaked the others bios got borked no matter the minimum change we did.
> 
> @EDVandreas Now is your turn.


Before I start with my results: THANK YOU!!!

When I bought my card (EVGA GTX760 SC w/ACX 2GB), I didn't had much look to get a good GPU. The card was really hot and loud with the stock cooler. So I swapped the cooler to a arctic hybrid II.
Overclocking was made with Smartburner (verified with GPU-Z) and Benchmark with 3DMark11.

Here are my results with the stock vBIOS:
max. stable OC Core +70MHz = 1280 MHz (Boost) = 9525 GPU Score
The Card is always running @full boost cause the low temps with the hybrid cooler.

Here are my results with the modded vBIOS:
max stable OC Core + 70MHz = 1228 MHz = 8868 GPU Score



I don't understand why the max stable OC is always +70 MHz. I tought with disabled boost I can just Overclock to +122 MHz and get the same Core Clock. With the additional vCore maybe some more.

Any Ideas?


----------



## goldman11

only + 70MHz ? that is strange I can do +170MHz and probably higher if my card didn't throttle because of temps like you said this ACX cooler ain't so great.

but this is with normal BIOS does not having boost change the OC limit? also what is your cards ASIC? you can check it by right clicking the gpu-z top bar.

are you sure 1228 is the highest you can get? your VDDC says 1.12Vmax , my card does not reach its max clock unless it is running at 1.2V any lower voltage and it clocks lower probably power saving cause it doesn't need to use it all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Before I start with my results: THANK YOU!!!
> 
> When I bought my card (EVGA GTX760 SC w/ACX 2GB), I didn't had much look to get a good GPU. The card was really hot and loud with the stock cooler. So I swapped the cooler to a arctic hybrid II.
> Overclocking was made with Smartburner (verified with GPU-Z) and Benchmark with 3DMark11.
> 
> Here are my results with the stock vBIOS:
> max. stable OC Core +70MHz = 1280 MHz (Boost) = 9525 GPU Score
> The Card is always running @full boost cause the low temps with the hybrid cooler.
> 
> Here are my results with the modded vBIOS:
> max stable OC Core + 70MHz = 1228 MHz = 8868 GPU Score
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why the max stable OC is always +70 MHz. I tought with disabled boost I can just Overclock to +122 MHz and get the same Core Clock. With the additional vCore maybe some more.
> 
> Any Ideas?


Yap, you missed the point of this.
Quote:


> I can run it 10 times each with +78 offset and + 90 offset both still at 1215 mhz and quess what the +90 offset score is guna be higher every time because it actually 1227Mhz .


like i said befor it only reads 13Mhz increments







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok let me clear this up Nvidia has been on that table for such a long time. IIRC Fermi has increment of +5 not sure but and error margin of -2 kepler has increment of +13 error margin of -1.
> *S*ometimes even if you dial +13 in such a core clock close to any number by half I mean 90*1.5* Mhz and you add +13 to move tha cloc clock up you need to add the error margin +1 in order to get going and use the increment +13.
> 
> Some architecture has the error margin of -3 to -6 depends on how they clock the GPU. I know it is a such a bug but *I*t *i*s *w*hat *i*t *i*s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good that you guys start this conversation here because I have seen many video review on YouTube the guys keep add round numbers to OC the GPU. I had changed my pant's many time lol


Now try it and post back you should gain some Mhz for sure.


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yap, you missed the point of this.
> like i said befor it only reads 13Mhz increments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now try it and post back you should gain some Mhz for sure.


So 2.5 benchmarking hours later...

As I posted before, with +70 I got an effective core speed of 1228 MHz
So I started my tests with +90 going upwards in 1MHz steps. I stopped by 109 MHz without one stable run.

Thats 20 single Steps - why do I not find a stable value?

This card drives me crazy









Thanks for your help, skyn3t!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 08/07/2014
> 
> It may work or may not for some users. still in test. I had worked very closely with OP @melodystyle2003 @HOMECINEMA-PC we did found the hawk bios more flexible when tweaked the others bios got borked no matter the minimum change we did.
> 
> @EDVandreas Now is your turn.


Skyn3t is the bios modding god


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> only + 70MHz ? that is strange I can do +170MHz and probably higher if my card didn't throttle because of temps like you said this ACX cooler ain't so great.
> 
> but this is with normal BIOS does not having boost change the OC limit? also what is your cards ASIC? you can check it by right clicking the gpu-z top bar.
> 
> are you sure 1228 is the highest you can get? your VDDC says 1.12Vmax , my card does not reach its max clock unless it is running at 1.2V any lower voltage and it clocks lower probably power saving cause it doesn't need to use it all.


Goldman you are great!

I don't know why I didn't saw that. With my Stock BIOS I get max VDDC of 1.2000.

With the modded BIOS I only get 1.1250.

BTW my ASIC is 76.7%

@skyn3t

Can you please take a look If you can get the modded BIOS to 1.2120 or more.

Thank you all!


----------



## Speedster159

What do you think of this? I'm running a ASUS GTX 760 OC

Max I've got using Valley as a stability check is 1162Mhz on the Core and 1728Mhz on the RAM. ASCI is 66.2% Am doing something wrong here? Temps don't exceed 70C on load.


----------



## Sabregod

I'm planning for a new PC and I got GTX 760 in mind. I currently have GTX 470 and it's hot as hell. Is the GTX 760 much more cooler and what's the ideal temps? Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

ideal temps would be 50c-65c but that depends on your cooler card and clock speeds. if u go underwater like i have anything in the 40c max range is fine


----------



## Sabregod

I'm planning to get the EVGA GTX 760 SC with the ACX Cooler. I have no intention in overclocking but the thing is I live in a hot/humid area.


----------



## Cannonkill

well then with fans at 100% u should be around 70c max bec thats what i was at


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys i asked in the valley thread but no one is answering!

Its crazy hard to find valley scores to compare as everyone has gtx 780 or higher lol. I got 1679 with gtx [email protected] and a [email protected], this fall in line to where its supposed to be? Main reason i ran test was to check temps, was very happy with my evga SC ACX it maxxed at 68c and 60% fan speed, fan is on auto


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi guys anyone have a 760 bios hawk full unlocked (disable boost, power limit unlocked) etc etc

this is my bios hawk

ps my card boost at 1280 mhz but valley go to se 1333 mhz


----------



## Cannonkill

what is everyone's highest clock speed for modded bios bec i can not go over 1293 and if i even try to go above that it will crash even if i go to 1.212v and if i do that it changes the boost clocks. so if u could post ur modded bios that would be great


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys i asked in the valley thread but no one is answering!
> 
> Its crazy hard to find valley scores to compare as everyone has gtx 780 or higher lol. I got 1679 with gtx [email protected] and a [email protected], this fall in line to where its supposed to be? Main reason i ran test was to check temps, was very happy with my evga SC ACX it maxxed at 68c and 60% fan speed, fan is on auto


My GPU clock is just slightly higher. But my CPU is worse than yours. I was once told to not pay attention to the scores in the first post. Those scores are posted by pro overclocking gods.

Still can't figure out how someone pushed a GTX 760 to beat 770s and higher.


----------



## sgtmango

this might sound dumb, but what is ASIC quality for?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys i asked in the valley thread but no one is answering!
> 
> Its crazy hard to find valley scores to compare as everyone has gtx 780 or higher lol. I got 1679 with gtx [email protected] and a [email protected], this fall in line to where its supposed to be? Main reason i ran test was to check temps, was very happy with my evga SC ACX it maxxed at 68c and 60% fan speed, fan is on auto


Single Hawk

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9780#post_21488035










SLI Hawk's

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9790#post_21488298


----------



## Scotty99

Oh im not trying to break records here just wondering if 1700 is about w hat stock clocked 760's get., i havent even touched my card yet on the overclocking side.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh im not trying to break records here just wondering if 1700 is about w hat stock clocked 760's get., i havent even touched my card yet on the overclocking side.


Yea that seems about right for a stock card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> skyn3t is the bios modding god


Haha. I'm just some guy that used a bunch of my free time to read those things.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Goldman you are great!
> 
> I don't know why I didn't saw that. With my Stock BIOS I get max VDDC of 1.2000.
> 
> With the modded BIOS I only get 1.1250.
> 
> BTW my ASIC is 76.7%
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Can you please take a look If you can get the modded BIOS to 1.2120 or more.
> 
> Thank you all!


I have added two EVGA & Hawk *B* and *C*. Try it and let me know.

link removed


----------



## Rhadamanthis

@skyn3t

you can mod this

i see that your mod is based from bios 80.04.BF.00.69...i have 80.04.C4.00.2C, is my latest recent , true?

i have 760 hawk, asic 89,2%


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have added two EVGA & Hawk *B* and *C*. Try it and let me know.
> 
> EVGA-Hawk-vBios.zip 550k .zip file


Here are the results.

Version B


Version C


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Here are the results.
> 
> Version B
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2132197/
> 
> Version C
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2132198/


Now I know where is the issue.hope I can get it done right this time. The 750 and 760 is a pain in the neck to tweak.


----------



## skyn3t

Dp.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Due to my 7950 dying on me, I have switched sides. Pretty happy with my EVGA 760 so far as it is pretty fast out of the box. It scored 1670 in the Unigine Valley Benchmark while my 7950 (with a huge overclock) scored 1873 with the same settings. But in game it seems to be just as good if not better in the few games like Far Cry 3. I feel that the frame latency is far better with the 760 as well. With the AMD card, even though I was getting ~90 fps in certain games, it felt like I was only getting 45 or so. Felt really choppy.


----------



## Ousted

Hi, im new here and i have a question. I bought the card 1 week ago and im toying with it right now. I notice that in valley my boost clock is pretty erratic. This is my card btw.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=un2y4



I added +80 con core clock, and +400 on memory. I havent increased the voltage or the power limit yet. In games my boost clock is a consistent1293, but in valley it shows 1333, but the actual clock speed is 1257...
Why is that i cant get 1293 on valley? should i increase power limit? because my psu is not 80+ and i dont want to draw to much voltage..

This is my valley score.


----------



## skyn3t

Gonna get this bios update tonight. I'm still at work so busy but I will find the free time tonight.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> Hi, im new here and i have a question. I bought the card 1 week ago and im toying with it right now. I notice that in valley my boost clock is pretty erratic. This is my card btw.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=un2y4
> 
> 
> 
> I added +80 con core clock, and +400 on memory. I havent increased the voltage or the power limit yet. In games my boost clock is a consistent1293, but in valley it shows 1333, but the actual clock speed is 1257...
> Why is that i cant get 1293 on valley? should i increase power limit? because my psu is not 80+ and i dont want to draw to much voltage..
> 
> This is my valley score.


I think the power limit is to help your card and stop it from throttling, although I'm not 100% certain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Gonna get this bios update tonight. I'm still at work so busy but I will find the free time tonight.


Thanks Skyn3t.
I've been following your progress in this thread and other threads about the 770 and 780 bios mods.
Quote:


> Voltage 1.212v by stock
> Boost disable on both bios
> EVGA 1137.0 Mhz
> Fan 20% idle 100% full load
> Hawk 1124.0 Mhz
> 18% idle 100% full load
> Power Target "Limit" increased
> by default 100% 200w by slide 200% 400w


What changes are you planning to do in the next update?


----------



## TopicClocker

Double post.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think the power limit is to help your card and stop it from throttling, although I'm not 100% certain.
> Thanks Skyn3t.
> I've been following your progress in this thread and other threads about the 770 and 780 bios mods.
> What changes are you planning to do in the next update?


I need to get the stock volt 1.212v working


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think the power limit is to help your card and stop it from throttling, although I'm not 100% certain.


My understanding is that the power limit is there to help with lifespan.
We raise the power limit to allow us to push up to a higher voltage and higher clocks. Which may knock off a couple days on our GPU lifespan. But it aint nothing but a G thang anyways.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update like I promised. 08/13/2014

wish i had a 760 so i can test it myself. it should go to 1.212v on PX and AB. with no more tweak BUT hope the GPU won't stay on 1.212 all the time. If yes bios still a bit of work.

@EDVandreas try it now and let me know. Thanks for taking your time and testing it for us.
+Rep.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club
> 
> EVGA-D-Hawk-D-vBios.zip 183k .zip file
> 
> 
> PS: Please don't re-link the bios if not 100% complete.
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club


----------



## melodystyle2003

Wish i still had the gtx760 to test it. @skyn3t thank you








I read at least 10 members asking for vbios for their gtx760, hope we ve got enough tester responses to make this baby running at its bests.


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update like I promised. 08/13/2014
> 
> wish i had a 760 so i can test it myself. it should go to 1.212v on PX and AB. with no more tweak BUT hope the GPU won't stay on 1.212 all the time. If yes bios still a bit of work.
> 
> @EDVandreas try it now and let me know. Thanks for taking your time and testing it for us.
> +Rep.


Congratulations! And thank you











Now it's time for some benchmarking!


----------



## EDVandreas

So the Good news first: Voltage is fine and does not drop or anything like that.

The bad news: my Overclocking potential didn't really grew with +12mv.

But let me explain. I tested my overclocking with 3DMark11. But since I'm in this board I tried the Valley Benchmark too.
The interesting point is that a 3Dmark11 stable setting will result in a crash in Valley. So I threw 3Dmark11 away and test my overclocking now with Valley.

With the stock BIOS my max OC is:
Core Clock :+ 27 MHz = *1241 MHz*
Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz

With the modded BIOS my max OC is:
Core Clock (Boost disabled): +117 = *1254 MHz*
Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz
VDDC+ 12mV
Valley Score Extreme HD Preset: 1865

So Kudos to @skyn3t for making this bios possible. Hopefully we can now make voltage adjustments for other GTX760 cards too.


----------



## sumdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> My Card: EVGA GTX760 SC ACX 2GB.
> 
> I'm looking forward to mod my bios. But maybe someone else has already modded one for this card?!
> 
> I have read that *skyn3t* already modded some of GTX760's but I can not find any of these to download.
> 
> thx for the help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> So the Good news first: Voltage is fine and does not drop or anything like that.
> 
> The bad news: my Overclocking potential didn't really grew with +12mv.
> 
> But let me explain. I tested my overclocking with 3DMark11. But since I'm in this board I tried the Valley Benchmark too.
> The interesting point is that a 3Dmark11 stable setting will result in a crash in Valley. So I threw 3Dmark11 away and test my overclocking now with Valley.
> 
> With the stock BIOS my max OC is:
> Core Clock :+ 27 MHz = *1241 MHz*
> Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz
> 
> With the modded BIOS my max OC is:
> Core Clock (Boost disabled): +117 = *1254 MHz*
> Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz
> VDDC+ 12mV
> Valley Score Extreme HD Preset: 1865
> 
> So Kudos to @skyn3t for making this bios possible. Hopefully we can now make voltage adjustments for other GTX760 cards too.


At least my EVGA GTX760 SC has no possibility of going higher than 1.21 v because the card has no voltage regulator to hack. EVGA saving money.
Anyway, the highest speed I've attained in Valley while being stable is 1228. 1240MHz is crashing Valley within a minute.
I've overclocked memory as well but it has very little performance boosts. Only run memory at 6500 Mhz.

Modded bios, 1.21v on GPU core.

Changing power limits etc has no effect that I've noticed. I modded the BIOS as soon as I got the card so I can't remember anything about stock settings.
GPU fan profile and GPU temp, doesn't matter. I can lock the temp to 70celsius but its the same FPS etc as automatic fan and 75 celsius GPU temp.
In EVGA Precision X I have it set to powerlimit 140% and temp 95c. Haven't noticed that making any difference either. Still stays at 75c and powerlimit around 70%.


----------



## Cannonkill

@skyn3t i was wondering if i could use the bios u posted on my evga card bec last time i tried a hawk bios it messed up mu screen and gave me a blue screen upon boot up. my bios for some reason it wont go past 1293 even with increased power% and when i go to 1.212v the boost clock would go up to 1306 and wont be stable at that no matter what i do.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @skyn3t i was wondering if i could use the bios u posted on my evga card bec last time i tried a hawk bios it messed up mu screen and gave me a blue screen upon boot up. my bios for some reason it wont go past 1293 even with increased power% and when i go to 1.212v the boost clock would go up to 1306 and wont be stable at that no matter what i do.


There's two bios evga and msi hawk in the zip file.


----------



## EDVandreas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumdude*
> 
> At least my EVGA GTX760 SC has no possibility of going higher than 1.21 v because the card has no voltage regulator to hack. EVGA saving money.
> Anyway, the highest speed I've attained in Valley while being stable is 1228. 1240MHz is crashing Valley within a minute.
> I've overclocked memory as well but it has very little performance boosts. Only run memory at 6500 Mhz.
> 
> Modded bios, 1.21v on GPU core.
> 
> Changing power limits etc has no effect that I've noticed. I modded the BIOS as soon as I got the card so I can't remember anything about stock settings.
> GPU fan profile and GPU temp, doesn't matter. I can lock the temp to 70celsius but its the same FPS etc as automatic fan and 75 celsius GPU temp.
> In EVGA Precision X I have it set to powerlimit 140% and temp 95c. Haven't noticed that making any difference either. Still stays at 75c and powerlimit around 70%.


Wow this is strange! And I tought that my card is a b*tch.

Overclocking memory gave me the biggest boost in the Valley Benchmark. Is 6500 MHz the highest you can go? What brand is the memory on your card?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDVandreas*
> 
> So the Good news first: Voltage is fine and does not drop or anything like that.
> 
> The bad news: my Overclocking potential didn't really grew with +12mv.
> 
> But let me explain. I tested my overclocking with 3DMark11. But since I'm in this board I tried the Valley Benchmark too.
> The interesting point is that a 3Dmark11 stable setting will result in a crash in Valley. So I threw 3Dmark11 away and test my overclocking now with Valley.
> 
> With the stock BIOS my max OC is:
> Core Clock :+ 27 MHz = *1241 MHz*
> Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz
> 
> With the modded BIOS my max OC is:
> Core Clock (Boost disabled): +117 = *1254 MHz*
> Mem Clock: +550 MHz = 7112 MHz
> VDDC+ 12mV
> Valley Score Extreme HD Preset: 1865
> 
> So Kudos to @skyn3t for making this bios possible. Hopefully we can now make voltage adjustments for other GTX760 cards too.


You're using a reference card. You shouldnt expect much from it


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> There's two bios evga and msi hawk in the zip file.


oh ok then I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## Ousted

man , those hawk cards are completely beast. This is my best score i could get


ive tried +12mV. 111% power limit
+110 core clock
+700 memory clock.
Altough, core clock still is lower than in games
in games 1320
in unigine 1267-1280


----------



## Cannonkill

still having the same problem even with the sky bios. it will never go over 1293 and even if i go to 1297 it will crash no matter what i do. could this be jusr a bad silicon lot or is their something wrong here??


----------



## slayerking

i flashed evga gtx 760 4gb bios to my gigabyte gtx760 4gb rev2.1

than graphic card absolutely down, i was lucky that i have on board gpu to be able to start windows with it and re flash bios of gtx760 graphic card but there is a huge problem occured and then i tried to re-install drivers but nothing has changed also gpu-z doesn't even recognise gtx760..

you can see from here:


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> man , those hawk cards are completely beast. This is my best score i could get
> 
> 
> ive tried +12mV. 111% power limit
> +110 core clock
> +700 memory clock.
> Altough, core clock still is lower than in games
> in games 1320
> in unigine 1267-1280


Impressive, did you do this test with 1280 or 1320MHz?
Or was it your memory clock that brought it up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerking*
> 
> i flashed evga gtx 760 4gb bios to my gigabyte gtx760 4gb rev2.1
> 
> than graphic card absolutely down, i was lucky that i have on board gpu to be able to start windows with it and re flash bios of gtx760 graphic card but there is a huge problem occured and then i tried to re-install drivers but nothing has changed also gpu-z doesn't even recognise gtx760..
> 
> you can see from here:


That looks pretty bad, have you tried flashing your own bios again after your initial re flash?


----------



## Cannonkill

@skyn3t. Hey do u think their is something wrong with my card or is it just the limit for it . I can only go to 1293 under Amy voltage or Any power %. Even with your bios it still would not ho above that clock . My mem is at 3304 and my asic score was 72if that matters also it is under a water block


----------



## slayerking

@TopicClocker

no i didn't back it up my original bios, and there is no 4 gb supported bios in techpowerup database.. i


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @skyn3t. Hey do u think their is something wrong with my card or is it just the limit for it . I can only go to 1293 under Amy voltage or Any power %. Even with your bios it still would not ho above that clock . My mem is at 3304 and my asic score was 72if that matters also it is under a water block


On Kepler oc works like this. If you low the memory oc you may gain some GPU oc. But the score will be balanced. Try oc your GPU at the max as you can without oced the memory when you find the top GPU oc go for the memory. Both are tied it means one suck the other in the good way.


----------



## Cannonkill

Well with no oc on the men I still couldn't get the gpu to go past 1293. Could I give u my card to mess with bec both of us live in Germantown. Like could we do a card swap or something?


----------



## Ousted

Hmm.. i used the rivatuner OSD to check real core clocks and they were between 1280 and 1267. In games it goes up to 1320 but it is imposible to keep that boost on unigine for some reason.
Memory was +700, thats 3700x2= 7400. I didnt thought it was that impressive because i saw a gtx 760 hawk on one of the pages that scored 2200ish, thats pretty much gtx 770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Impressive, did you do this test with 1280 or 1320MHz?
> Or was it your memory clock that brought it up?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerking*
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> no i didn't back it up my original bios, and there is no 4 gb supported bios in techpowerup database.. i


Hmm, someone in the thread might have an identical EVGA card and may be willing to send you a copy of their bios, but I have no idea why your card has all of those what seems to be artifacts, do they happen now?
An easy way out could be to RMA it to EVGA if you can't fix it, I'm not sure what the problem is, someone with more knowledge on bios-es and what has happened may hopefully be able to help you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> Hmm.. i used the rivatuner OSD to check real core clocks and they were between 1280 and 1267. In games it goes up to 1320 but it is imposible to keep that boost on unigine for some reason.
> Memory was +700, thats 3700x2= 7400. I didnt thought it was that impressive because i saw a gtx 760 hawk on one of the pages that scored 2200ish, thats pretty much gtx 770.


I think the top scoring cards on the front page are the one's done by really good chips, and also really good, or simply crazy overclockers lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


I presume you have Hynix memory chips? The consensus on them is that they're really good at overclocking, I had Elpida on my Hawk, and another card so they didn't clock to great but pretty decent surprisingly.

My card seems to have died two days ago with no real explanation, I've never had a card die on me ever.








I hope I don't have a horror story of an RMA which I've heard about, my card is literally in pristine condition and I've read that some people who have sent good condition cards in get back another in worse condition from various manufacturers, hopefully all goes well.

This will be the second card RMA'd this month, my Hawk and another card.
Gosh, I've had nothing but crap luck this August.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> man , those hawk cards are completely beast. This is my best score i could get
> 
> 
> ive tried +12mV. 111% power limit
> +110 core clock
> +700 memory clock.
> Altough, core clock still is lower than in games
> in games 1320
> in unigine 1267-1280


When you ran that benchmark, did you also tune the Nvidia Control Panel settings - like setting Power management to "Prefer Maximum Performance" (and other things like that)?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm, someone in the thread might have an identical EVGA card and may be willing to send you a copy of their bios, but I have no idea why your card has all of those what seems to be artifacts, do they happen now?
> An easy way out could be to RMA it to EVGA if you can't fix it, I'm not sure what the problem is, someone with more knowledge on bios-es and what has happened may hopefully be able to help you.
> I think the top scoring cards on the front page are the one's done by really good chips, and also really good, or simply *crazy overclockers lol.*
> 
> I presume you have Hynix memory chips? The consensus on them is that they're really good at overclocking, I had Elpida on my Hawk, and another card so they didn't clock to great but pretty decent surprisingly.
> 
> My card seems to have died two days ago with no real explanation, I've never had a card die on me ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have a horror story of an RMA which I've heard about, my card is literally in pristine condition and I've read that some people who have sent good condition cards in get back another in worse condition from various manufacturers, hopefully all goes well.
> 
> This will be the second card RMA'd this month, my Hawk and another card.
> Gosh, I've had nothing but crap luck this August.


Hello fellow 760 ers









Yeah im a bit







But moar OCD . LoooooL

I cant remember what mem its got I haven't seen them in awhile









I will dig them out soon a see if I can repeat previous efforts on my IVY-E rig , Chill / Benchputer

And that damn Murphy is living in your PC by the sounds of it ......... bad luck mate with those 760's .

In Oztralia when it comes time to RMA stuff we don't deal with the Manuf . It goes back to seller and if it cant be sorted in store their 'Partner' does the RMA work . In my case it gets sent to Sydney and takes 2 - 6 weeks depending on the problem ( if they can find it ) . But I never get borked gear sent back to me EVER .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello fellow 760 ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But moar OCD . LoooooL
> 
> I cant remember what mem its got I haven't seen them in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will dig them out soon a see if I can repeat previous efforts on my IVY-E rig , Chill / Benchputer
> 
> And that damn Murphy is living in your PC by the sounds of it ......... bad luck mate with those 760's .
> 
> In Oztralia when it comes time to RMA stuff we don't deal with the Manuf . It goes back to seller and if it cant be sorted in store their 'Partner' does the RMA work . In my case it gets sent to Sydney and takes 2 - 6 weeks depending on the problem ( if they can find it ) . But I never get borked gear sent back to me EVER .


Long time, no see....How've you been doing? Any new crazy OC scores?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Long time, no see....How've you been doing? Any new crazy OC scores?


Im going great guns dude








I haven't done a 760 run in ages .

Kinda went a bit nuts on my Chillputer




1 Hp water chiller







If I keep it under dew point about 13c water temp










I managed to get a 193 BLCK on my 4960X and squeezed a Val of 5 giggles outta it too .....








http://valid.x86.fr/hthjtn

http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
Offset vcore 100 strap that's why its reading 1.1vc its moar like 1.51vc


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello fellow 760 ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But moar OCD . LoooooL
> 
> I cant remember what mem its got I haven't seen them in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will dig them out soon a see if I can repeat previous efforts on my IVY-E rig , Chill / Benchputer
> 
> And that damn Murphy is living in your PC by the sounds of it ......... bad luck mate with those 760's .
> 
> In Oztralia when it comes time to RMA stuff we don't deal with the Manuf . It goes back to seller and if it cant be sorted in store their 'Partner' does the RMA work . In my case it gets sent to Sydney and takes 2 - 6 weeks depending on the problem ( if they can find it ) . But I never get borked gear sent back to me EVER .


Welcome back!









I know right, It's terrible, my cpu fan got destroyed, my hard drive sata connector broke off and got lodged in a cable, RMA'd an R9 280 that was failing within the first week and now my Hawk.








Just waiting for my computer to grow legs and throw itself out of a window now to be honest.

Your RMA sounds interesting, I'm probably just thinking of the worst that will hopefully never happen.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What will happen is that now you will start winning the silicon lottery


----------



## Ousted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> When you ran that benchmark, did you also tune the Nvidia Control Panel settings - like setting Power management to "Prefer Maximum Performance" (and other things like that)?


The only thing i saw on the nvidia control panel was something of "quality" vs "performance" but i dont think that has anything to do with core clocks and memory...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What will happen is that now you will start winning the silicon lottery


Aha thanks, I hope so.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im going great guns dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done a 760 run in ages .
> 
> Kinda went a bit nuts on my Chillputer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Hp water chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I keep it under dew point about 13c water temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get a 193 BLCK on my 4960X and squeezed a Val of 5 giggles outta it too .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hthjtn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
> Offset vcore 100 strap that's why its reading 1.1vc its moar like 1.51vc


Yeah, looks like you went a bit nuts there....hehehehe....Those are some, um, wow....Some pretty crazy clocks there! Though I've learned to expect nothing less from you....







If I had the funds, I would certainly be doing the same thing....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> The only thing i saw on the nvidia control panel was something of "quality" vs "performance" but i dont think that has anything to do with core clocks and memory...


There are settings under the "Manage 3D Settings" heading that would help out a little for the benchmarks....


----------



## slayerking

can someone share bios which is 4GB GTX760 ?

especially : Gigabyte,ASUS or MSI


----------



## Ganove

hi there

I always get blocky and pixelated shadows in almost every game ... is this my cards fault?


----------



## slayerking

@TopicClocker

thanks but i find a solution that i tried to flash all 4gb bioses in gtx760 section of techpowerup but none of us was suited to my card

but then i tried 2 gb gigabyte gtx760 rev2 bioses ;however it works but my cards became to 2gb.

that 's really annoying me i need an another solution at the moment..


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Every time I've tried to save my EVGA 4GB 760 BIOS or upload it to techpowerup it fails and I get a popup saying "BIOS reading not supported on this device".

nvm: My BIOS is already on techpowerup http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142418/evga-gtx760-4096-130607.html

I guess it probably won't help if you're looking for an MSI, ASUS, or Gigabyte 4GB BIOS.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganove*
> 
> hi there
> 
> I always get blocky and pixelated shadows in almost every game ... is this my cards fault?


Do you get that even with higher forms of AA and Shadow quality?
What games do you get this in?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Every time I've tried to save my EVGA 4GB 760 BIOS or upload it to techpowerup it fails and I get a popup saying "BIOS reading not supported on this device".
> 
> nvm: My BIOS is already on techpowerup http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142418/evga-gtx760-4096-130607.html
> 
> I guess it probably won't help if you're looking for an MSI, ASUS, or Gigabyte 4GB BIOS.


It sounds like they have an EVGA card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerking*
> 
> i flashed evga gtx 760 4gb bios to my gigabyte gtx760 4gb rev2.1


----------



## Ganove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Do you get that even with higher forms of AA and Shadow quality?
> What games do you get this in?


I have tried several games like Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, Dishonored and Borderlands 2, running them all on high-ultra and highest AA.
In Watchdogs they are more blurred and not that much noticable.
All of them have this fuzzy looking shadows, I also have some screenshots.
In the first screenshot it goes over his left arm.


----------



## white_xp

hi ,
have any modded bios for asus gtx 760 model GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5

thanks


----------



## slayerking

@TopicClocker

thanks but i tried your bios before you posted here , because i downloaded it from techpowerup and gave a try but , it' didn't work also..

my card is gigabyte gtx760 windforce 4gb rev 2.1

i guess it must be asus 4gb gtx760 bios or gigabyte 4gb 760 upper then revision 2.0


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganove*
> 
> I have tried several games like Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs, Dishonored and Borderlands 2, running them all on high-ultra and highest AA.
> In Watchdogs they are more blurred and not that much noticable.
> All of them have this fuzzy looking shadows, I also have some screenshots.
> In the first screenshot it goes over his left arm.


I've seen this before, I'll have to try Sleeping Dogs and Far Cry 3 to see if I can repeat it with another card as my card is getting RMA'd.
I'm not sure if this is how the games are or it's something else.
What resolution do you play at btw?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerking*
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> thanks but i tried your bios before you posted here , because i downloaded it from techpowerup and gave a try but , it' didn't work also..
> 
> my card is gigabyte gtx760 windforce 4gb rev 2.1
> 
> i guess it must be asus 4gb gtx760 bios or gigabyte 4gb 760 upper then revision 2.0












I was under the impression you had an EVGA card and you flashed a Gigabyte bios to your card.
That'll teach me to be on OCN past 12 at night.


----------



## Ganove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've seen this before, I'll have to try Sleeping Dogs and Far Cry 3 to see if I can repeat it with another card as my card is getting RMA'd.
> I'm not sure if this is how the games are or it's something else.
> What resolution do you play at btw?


At 1920x1200


----------



## Maestro1337

Sup guys i got the GTX 760 TWIN FROZR IV, whats the max OC i can put here?

ASIC QUALITY: 77.7%


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Sup guys i got the GTX 760 TWIN FROZR IV, whats the max OC i can put here?
> 
> ASIC QUALITY: 77.7%


It varies from card to card....You'll have to mess with it to find out what the max is - but that's where the fun is....


----------



## Maestro1337

But in general how much it reaches? Also how do i know if card is 100% stable?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> But in general how much it reaches? Also how do i know if card is 100% stable?


Do you know what your card boosts to when playing games or anything?
You might be able to push it past 1200MHz, check the OC section in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club

Running Valley can be a good stability test.

Also check GPU-Z to find out what type of GDDR5 chips your card has, whether it be Elpida, Hynix or Samsung, this should be in the "Memory Type" section in GPU-Z.
Hynix are believed to OC really well.
Quote:


> Now run a unigine valley or heaven benchmark for two times in benchmark mode, repeat the second benchmark loop immediately after first finishes.
> IF your GPU can finish these unigine bench tests, congratulations you have found the MAX stable oc of your gpu! If not set core clock frequency one step back (-13Mhz) and try again. Repeat this step until you can pass the benchmark twice without problem.
> You may now set fan speed accordingly if you like.
> 
> OFC i am not responsible if something goes wrong with your GPU, your PC, your life or anything else biggrin.gif


----------



## Maestro1337

Well if the card is on stock 1020 boost goes to 1163, if i apply msi OC mode it goes to 1090 and boost goes to 1228mhz while playing games. Also memory type is ELPIDA.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Do you know what your card boosts to when playing games or anything?
> You might be able to push it past 1200MHz, check the OC section in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club
> 
> Running Valley can be a good stability test.
> 
> Also check GPU-Z to find out what type of GDDR5 chips your card has, whether it be Elpida, Hynix or Samsung, this should be in the "Memory Type" section in GPU-Z.
> Hynix are believed to OC really well.


My EVGA SC with Hynix can't even do +50 on the ram....







I haven't tried my other one with samsung though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Well if the card is on stock 1020 boost goes to 1163, if i apply msi OC mode it goes to 1090 and boost goes to 1228mhz while playing games. Also memory type is ELPIDA.


1228 is what second EVGA SC does on boost. It's decent.


----------



## Maestro1337

I'm testing the memory only atm, I'm running at 1752mhz (defauly 1502) runned a couple of unigine heaven and valley, also runned a 3dmark11 and seems to be stable, can i keep putting the memory higher until it gets unstable?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> I'm testing the memory only atm, I'm running at 1752mhz (defauly 1502) runned a couple of unigine heaven and valley, also runned a 3dmark11 and seems to be stable, can i keep putting the memory higher until it gets unstable?


Yup, eventually it'll become unstable, then you just bring it back down 50 mhz.


----------



## Maestro1337

Another thing what does give more boost in the fps, core or memory? And ain't this link, like if i oc max of memory i cant oc the max of core, i needto find the balance is that it?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Another thing what does give more boost in the fps, core or memory? And ain't this link, like if i oc max of memory i cant oc the max of core, i needto find the balance is that it?


Memory serves to generate textures and the core is the create the wireframes they go on. I beleive core will give you more fps than memory, but a combination of both is ideal.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Another thing what does give more boost in the fps, core or memory? And ain't this link, like if i oc max of memory i cant oc the max of core, i needto find the balance is that it?


I think core gives the most boost in general performance, I believe memory can help with higher resolutions and AA and also performance in general, as I've noticed quite a few of the Nvidia cards have alot less bandwith than the AMD cards due to the 256bit bus width on the 670, 680 and 760, whilst the R9 280 and R9 280X have a 384bit bus width, this could be why they perform really good at higher resolutions.


----------



## Scotty99

So i recently bought a evga 760 acx SC on craigslist for 120 bucks (ya, got lucky) and from reading this thread i have came to the conclusion there is no reason to overclock it. It boosts up to 1189 in games and hottest ive seen it is 69c in valley benchmark. So maybe i could get 50mhz out of an overclock but risk it being unstable? Just very odd coming from a gtx 465 where i could overclock it 270mhz...


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

It's been two months since I last opened OC.net, just can't read all the posts that have come since my last log in, I just wanted to ask if they have found a way to unlock these cards? Would be grateful for any answers!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> It's been two months since I last opened OC.net, just can't read all the posts that have come since my last log in, I just wanted to ask if they have found a way to unlock these cards? Would be grateful for any answers!


Voltage unlock? Unfortunately no, only to 1.212v as far as I know still.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Voltage unlock? Unfortunately no, only to 1.212v as far as I know still.


It's a shame, but maybe someday, thank you for your answer


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> It's a shame, but maybe someday, thank you for your answer


No problem!


----------



## melodystyle2003

@XxCryptOrchidxX hello there







hope everything are fine.

Nothing useful so far, perhaps you can try the bios that skyn3t have prepared if you like.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @XxCryptOrchidxX hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everything are fine.
> 
> Nothing useful so far, perhaps you can try the bios that skyn3t have prepared if you like.


Hello to you too! Everything is fine, but sadly I haven't had time or money to build my PC forward, so now I'm trying to save some money for that hawk..







And how are you and your lovely pets?







I'll try skyn3t's bios as soon as I have some time in my hands!


----------



## Srk1998

Need Skyn3t BIOS for Asus Gtx 760 direct CUII OC. Will MSI HAWK bios work?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> Hello to you too! Everything is fine, but sadly I haven't had time or money to build my PC forward, so now I'm trying to save some money for that hawk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you and your lovely pets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try skyn3t's bios as soon as I have some time in my hands!


We are fine







how about your pet family, is it expanded?








So, if and when you try that bios, let us know with your findings


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> We are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about your pet family, is it expanded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if and when you try that bios, let us know with your findings


Glad to hear







My pet list has actually shortened "a bit", now I only have gerbils, peterbald and one snake. I will most certainly inform you how it goes with that bios, I haven't even had AB at my computer for several months now







somehow haven't been so interested at benchmarking, mostly because I spend all my time studying (I study in two schools right now).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Srk1998*
> 
> Need Skyn3t BIOS for Asus Gtx 760 direct CUII OC. Will MSI HAWK bios work?


You are certainly welcome to try out that BIOS and see if it will work for you, though the brands of the cards are completely different....If you do try it, make sure to backup your original card's BIOS before flashing the Hawk BIOS....


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Anyone had issues with random black screening?

Girlfriend has started to get it with her MSI 760, just during regular or idle usage the screen will go black (no input). On hard restart (only way to power off) the fan is at 100% then it takes a few restarts/re-seats to get it to show any image again. I recently installed a soundcard but I'm sure there is no issues with the drivers there, nothing to look at in the event viewer besides the unexpected shutdown either.

Had a read through this thread and it sounds similar.

Anyone got any advice or input?

Link to her rig specs - absolutely 0 issues since I built it (760 went in a few months ago to replace a 5870 - been fine up until recently)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Anyone had issues with random black screening?
> 
> Girlfriend has started to get it with her MSI 760, just during regular or idle usage the screen will go black (no input). On hard restart (only way to power off) the fan is at 100% then it takes a few restarts/re-seats to get it to show any image again. I recently installed a soundcard but I'm sure there is no issues with the drivers there, nothing to look at in the event viewer besides the unexpected shutdown either.
> 
> Had a read through this thread and it sounds similar.
> 
> Anyone got any advice or input?
> 
> Link to her rig specs - absolutely 0 issues since I built it (760 went in a few months ago to replace a 5870 - been fine up until recently)


Drivers maybe? Have you tried the gpu to your system?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Drivers maybe? Have you tried the gpu to your system?


Or even in a different slot temporarily?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Anyone had issues with random black screening?
> 
> Girlfriend has started to get it with her MSI 760, just during regular or idle usage the screen will go black (no input). On hard restart (only way to power off) the fan is at 100% then it takes a few restarts/re-seats to get it to show any image again. I recently installed a soundcard but I'm sure there is no issues with the drivers there, nothing to look at in the event viewer besides the unexpected shutdown either.
> 
> Had a read through this thread and it sounds similar.
> 
> Anyone got any advice or input?
> 
> Link to her rig specs - absolutely 0 issues since I built it (760 went in a few months ago to replace a 5870 - been fine up until recently)


Seen this before after a driver update and seen it go away after an uninstall and a clean reinstall of the latest WHQL driver.


----------



## camohiddendj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerking*
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> no i didn't back it up my original bios, and there is no 4 gb supported bios in techpowerup database.. i


Noticed you forgot to back up your bios...
https://mega.co.nz/#!0hhwRRxY!GHcMtWFD7y5jHFG079yg1N_V5evN9o3W_IK14zm6a-Y

Hope this helps. It's the bios from the EVGA GTX 760 4GB FTW Edition


----------



## swaltern30

ME Vidéo Big Overclock xd
Asus GeForce 760 GTX Direct DCII 2GB Bios Mod
Stock Frequency
GPU:1006
Memory:1502
Boost :1120 ingame

Overclock Frequency
GPU:1206
Memory:1700
Boost:1340 ingame


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaltern30*
> 
> ME Vidéo Big Overclock xd
> Asus GeForce 760 GTX Direct DCII 2GB Bios Mod
> Stock Frequency
> GPU:1006
> Memory:1502
> Boost :1120 ingame
> 
> Overclock Frequency
> GPU:1206
> Memory:1700
> Boost:1340 ingame


can you post the bios that gave u this please


----------



## Pustulio

Hi, I´m new to this page and I found it after looking for an answer to a problem I´ve been having with my new Graphic Card.








I have Intel Core i7-3770K CPU 3.50GHz with 4096MB with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bits.
I installed a MSI N760 TF 4GD5/OC graphics card and did as the manual told and installed everything were was on the CD, but it seems to be a driver problem.








Every time I play a demanding game (like WarThunder or Skyrim) I hear the coolers go up to 100% fan speed and after a while they stop. After an hour or so of playing the card starts doing a clicking sound and after the second click the screen goes black and the pc reboots.
When I see the Event Viewer the error is labeled "Kernel-Power" but I don´t think it´s the power because i have a 700W Top-Power power supply. I haven´t done any overclocking and the MSI Afterburner app is set to "default" settings.
Has anyone else experienced this problem?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9abma


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustulio*
> 
> Hi, I´m new to this page and I found it after looking for an answer to a problem I´ve been having with my new Graphic Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Intel Core i7-3770K CPU 3.50GHz with 4096MB with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bits.
> I installed a MSI N760 TF 4GD5/OC graphics card and did as the manual told and installed everything were was on the CD, but it seems to be a driver problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I play a demanding game (like WarThunder or Skyrim) I hear the coolers go up to 100% fan speed and after a while they stop. After an hour or so of playing the card starts doing a clicking sound and after the second click the screen goes black and the pc reboots.
> When I see the Event Viewer the error is labeled "Kernel-Power" but I don´t think it´s the power because i have a 700W Top-Power power supply. I haven´t done any overclocking and the MSI Afterburner app is set to "default" settings.
> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9abma


Whenever you ask questions like this, it's beneficial to have your PC's components listed in your signature....The fan issue can be solved by setting a custom fan curve, and your issue could very well be the power supply. I say this since the behavior you are describing sounds like an unstable GPU OC that needs more power....


----------



## jaca22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaltern30*
> 
> ME Vidéo Big Overclock xd
> Asus GeForce 760 GTX Direct DCII 2GB Bios Mod
> Stock Frequency
> GPU:1006
> Memory:1502
> Boost :1120 ingame
> 
> Overclock Frequency
> GPU:1206
> Memory:1700
> Boost:1340 ingame


hello friend could share your bios mod, would be very grateful to reach that clock on the gpu as you did and it is stable ???

you can upload it to the owning community Asus GeForce GTX 760 Direct DCII 2GB

greetings and thanks


----------



## swaltern30

yes gpu stable

Asus.GTX760.2048.130603-Mod.zip 185k .zip file


----------



## swaltern30

gpu overclok = 770 gtx performance


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaca22*
> 
> hello friend could share your bios mod, would be very grateful to reach that clock on the gpu as you did and it is stable ???
> 
> you can upload it to the owning community Asus GeForce GTX 760 Direct DCII 2GB
> 
> greetings and thanks


Be advised: Stable for one person's card, doesn't equal stability for another's card....


----------



## WilliamS34

my galaxy 760 seems to be locked to the stock 1200mV (Can't change voltage in afterburner or precisionX) and I know others can be taken to 1212mV. Is there anything I can do to unlock it, is that what I need a BIOS mod for? and if so how do I go about doing that?


----------



## sockpirate

So i have been noticing when i play POE my card throttles down to 568mhz... Even when i have the profile set to 1200mhz OC, is there a reason for this ? My frame rate gets a bit choppy in demanding situations and the clock just does not ramp up at all. Anyone know why or how i can get a constant 1200mhz?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilliamS34*
> 
> my galaxy 760 seems to be locked to the stock 1200mV (Can't change voltage in afterburner or precisionX) and I know others can be taken to 1212mV. Is there anything I can do to unlock it, is that what I need a BIOS mod for? and if so how do I go about doing that?


This probably can be done via bios mod, post yours here someone will help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> So i have been noticing when i play POE my card throttles down to 568mhz... Even when i have the profile set to 1200mhz OC, is there a reason for this ? My frame rate gets a bit choppy in demanding situations and the clock just does not ramp up at all. Anyone know why or how i can get a constant 1200mhz?


Try to set power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance, inside nvidia control panel settings.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> This probably can be done via bios mod, post yours here someone will help you.
> Try to set power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance, inside nvidia control panel settings.


I cant find this option in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I cant find this option in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## WilliamS34

Got my card running at 1212MHz via a BIOS mod now =)

Now I am wondering about an after market cooler for my 760, as I only have the stock cooler. on page 110 of this thread I saw an installation guide that recommended the Arctic Accelero Xtreme III which looked good, but I now see there is an Accelero Xtreme IV. The only difference I can see between the two is that the III has seperate little VRM heatsinks whereas the IV has one heatsink for the entire back of the PCB. I read some reviews of the IV that said they had some problems keeping their VRM cool. I was wondering if anyone had either the III or IV installed and could tell me what they think of it. In the end is it worth spending $70 on a GPU cooler, am I going to be able to overclock any more than what I can at the moment?

III http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/products/cooling/vga/accelero-xtreme-iii.html

IV http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html


----------



## melodystyle2003

@WilliamS34 i had the ac xtreme3 installed. Was working fine, low noise and good temperatures on core and VRAM/VRMS but it has a difficulty on installation cause of the thermal glue, plus it is rare to find it now. Keep in mind, removing the heatsinks afterwards would be PITA, since thermal glue glues them very well...

For the ac xtreme iv i ve read the same, so i believe you should add at least one fan to cool VRAM and VRMS, if not separate heatsinks too.

If watercooling with waterblock is not a solution, check the ac hybrid 2 too with additional VRAM/VRM heatinks (not included in package) and you will be better from temperature drop perspective. Also kraken g10 with H55 AIO plus VRAM/VRM heatsinks is another option.


----------



## nathanblandford

hey guys im looking to test the waters and see if there is anyone with interest in buying a pair of gtx760's from aus? i have waterblocks too to go along with them. hoping to get a good deal on a 780/titan (waiting for a response). is there a better place to post this EOI?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*


Found it bro, thanks, this solved all my problems! +rep


----------



## NewFireM

.


----------



## Cannonkill

Well first off try reinstalling the drivers and compleatly erase the old ones. Try and flash your card with some other bios of the same card type and try again


----------



## NewFireM

.


----------



## Attero87

Is there a modded bios for 760 striker?


----------



## mrpants

I've been told that there's a bios for the 760 somewhere in this thread, there are however a metric ****ton of pages to search through. Can any of you point me towards the page that the bios is on so I don't have to run through them all? I've got a two Dual FTW 4GB ACX cards and their overclocks are rather disappointing considering the luck I had with my 660 Ti's.

Thanks much.


----------



## Maestro1337

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8712850

vcore +12
power 145
core +194 (1214mhz)
mem + 499 (1752mhz)

good?


----------



## Nafu

hey. I owned Gigabyte 760 2GB Windforce 3x, excellent GPU in its price. working so well and really satisfied with its performance.
My specs are

MSI P67 GD65
Core i5 2500 @4.0GHz
Corsair Dominator 2x2GB 1600mhz/9-9-9-24
Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB Windforce 3x

I have been oced this GPU to Maximum level, both the CPU and GPU.
For GPU Most Stable Clock speed is *1185/1727 - 1332 Max boost*

*Gigabyte 760 Benchmark results*

*ASIC Quality*









*Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0v*

*760 @1185/1727 - 1332 Max Boost*


*3DMark 13 - Firestrike*

*760 @1205/1802 - 1374 Max boost*


*3DMark 11 - Performance Preset*

*760 @1205/1802 - 1374 Max Boost*


*Tomb Raider @ULTRA Preset*

_Settings @ ULTRA+4xSSAA+1080p_
*760 @1185/1727 - 1332 Max Boost*


760 @ 1185/1727 mhz Beat stocked 7970 vaporx by 5 FPS in Valley and equalled Tomb raider benchmarks
Any 760 Owner can compete me ?? just for fun


----------



## NewFireM

.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> hey. I owned Gigabyte 760 2GB Windforce 3x, excellent GPU in its price. working so well and really satisfied with its performance.
> My specs are
> 
> MSI P67 GD65
> Core i5 2500 @4.0GHz
> Corsair Dominator 2x2GB 1600mhz/9-9-9-24
> Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB Windforce 3x
> 
> I have been oced this GPU to Maximum level, both the CPU and GPU.
> For GPU Most Stable Clock speed is *1185/1727 - 1332 Max boost*
> 
> *Gigabyte 760 Benchmark results*
> 
> *ASIC Quality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0v*
> 
> *760 @1185/1727 - 1332 Max Boost*
> 
> 
> *3DMark 13 - Firestrike*
> 
> *760 @1205/1802 - 1374 Max boost*
> 
> 
> *3DMark 11 - Performance Preset*
> 
> *760 @1205/1802 - 1374 Max Boost*
> 
> 
> *Tomb Raider @ULTRA Preset*
> 
> _Settings @ ULTRA+4xSSAA+1080p_
> *760 @1185/1727 - 1332 Max Boost*
> 
> 
> 760 @ 1185/1727 mhz Beat stocked 7970 vaporx by 5 FPS in Valley and equalled Tomb raider benchmarks
> Any 760 Owner can compete me ?? just for fun


Great scores!
Here's some benchmarks from when I had my card.

Firestrike
Core: 1320MHz
Memory: 7.1GHz



Valley
Core: 1320MHz
Memory: 6.9GHz


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> *Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0v*
> 
> *760 @1185/1727 - 1332 Max Boost*


Custom preset? Come on man. Use Extreme HD preset. Otherwise you just make it easier. No one can compare to your score cause you pretty much used a different setting.


----------



## ccRicers

Is there a list of the cards that use the *short reference PCB*? They seem to be getting harder to find in stores. Besides the MSI Gaming ITX, I'd like to know what other cards are short which would be good for a SFF-friendly build. I plan to water cool it, so it doesn't matter the size of the fan shroud.


----------



## Nafu

@insane569 @TopicClocker

here is Extreme HD Preset Score. ULTRA is just used to compare with other forum's score.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Custom preset? Come on man. Use Extreme HD preset. Otherwise you just make it easier. No one can compare to your score cause you pretty much used a different setting.


*Valley*
Core: 1333mhz
Memory: 6.8GHz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> *Valley*
> Core: 1333mhz
> Memory: 6.8GHz


Nice!


----------



## Nafu

@TopicClocker

Which Graphics Card you owned now???


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nice!


which graphics card you owned now??


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> @TopicClocker
> 
> Which Graphics Card you owned now???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> which graphics card you owned now??


I had to RMA my 760, and the retailer gave me a full refund because it is discontinued.
So I'm just sitting out for the new cards currently, I'm using a 5770 at the moment as I can't find my 6850 which is what I had before the 760.


----------



## Gslick

I'd like to flash my gpu bios but not really sure where to start. I oc'd my msi gtx 760 oc edition to 1240/1850 and would like to see if I can get more out of it. Is this relatively safe if done correctly?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gslick*
> 
> I'd like to flash my gpu bios but not really sure where to start. I oc'd my msi gtx 760 oc edition to 1240/1850 and would like to see if I can get more out of it. Is this relatively safe if done correctly?





Spoiler: Read more info for vbios flashing



*

*
How to flash *(read all informations first)*


Spoiler: How to flash



Extract this nvflash folder to C:/.

nvflash.zip 364k .zip file

Press Windows key + R
Then on window type

Code:



Code:


cmd

and press Enter.
Then type

Code:



Code:


cd..

and press Enter
Then again type

Code:



Code:


cd..

and press Enter
Then type

Code:



Code:


cd nvflash

and press Enter
Then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

and press Enter
**if you have two or more gtx 760 installed*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



then used this cmd

Code:



Code:


nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 -i0 biosname.rom

, where

Code:



Code:


-i0

is index 0 for first slot gpu,

Code:



Code:


-i1

for second and

Code:



Code:


-i2

for third gpu.


Then when you asked press

Code:



Code:


y

and if you asked again, press again

Code:



Code:


y

After "Update successful" message, restart your pc and enjoy! DONT SKIP THIS RESTART STEP











*More info for flashing*


Spoiler: Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU!



*Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU*
Quote:


> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> Play safe








Spoiler: Nvflash For Windows. and DOS!



*Nvflash For Windows. and DOS.*
Quote:


> For any GPU Brand. no more error messages .
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip
> nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip
> Quote:
> OCN
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! You have been warned.
> 
> I decide to put all this files together to make our life easy.
> 
> !Always backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
> Nvflash For Windows and Dos
> 
> 1st - step
> Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> 
> 2st - step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> "This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 3st - step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 4st - step
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"
> 
> Enjoy! flashing.
> 
> nvflash - -list to know each card index number
> nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
> nvflash - -save -i1 gtx780_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
> nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
> nvflash - -save -i2 gtx780_2.rom to save original 780 bios of card 2 to file
> nvflash - -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2


----------



## Gslick

Thanks for the reponse. I went through these steps and once i inputted the last nvflash command I had to go through a series of prompts where I hit enter over and over. I did that but no indicator of a successful update so I decided to restart the computer anyways to see what happened. No results (was expecting that) so i tried it again and now it is saying I/O error: cannot open file.


----------



## JaniTenerife

hello I,m new here, I have a Gigabyte GV-N760OC-4GD (rev. 2.1) and when I test it for the first time the BOOST was 1241 mhz, the factory boost is 1150 mhz, can anyone help me, here are some fotos...thanks

About a PCI-e 3.0, I must install a FM2+ cpu to my motherboard Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H (rev. 3.0) to use PCI-e 3.0? Now I have Athlon 750k, socket FM2, if I buy a new cpu A10-7700k the gtx 760 will go to work like PCI-e 3.0? thanks for answers...


----------



## JaniTenerife

hello, I have a bios of GV-N760OC-4GD (rev. 2.1), if you need it tell me, I wiil send them


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

And so came the day when I got so good price offer from my PC that I decided to sell it. So, there went my "little" Pinky with my precious 760 inside it. I'm still not going to live without 760 and I'm planning on building a new rig with Hawk







But on to my other subject, is anyone here planning on going to IFA next month? I'm travelling to Berlin on October 4th for a week and planning to visit IFA, so it would be nice to see other overclockers







and if anyone in here is from Germany, I would gladly hear about places worth of visiting


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> And so came the day when I got so good price offer from my PC that I decided to sell it. So, there went my "little" Pinky with my precious 760 inside it. I'm still not going to live without 760 and I'm planning on building a new rig with Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on to my other subject, is anyone here planning on going to IFA next month? I'm travelling to Berlin on October 4th for a week and planning to visit IFA, so it would be nice to see other overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if anyone in here is from Germany, I would gladly hear about places worth of visiting


You did well, perhaps you may wait for the gtx760 offspring, the gtx 960.


----------



## ccRicers

I might buy a GTX 760 soon (though that may change with the upcoming price news on 960/970), and narrowed it down to the Zotac GTX 760 which I can buy for $199 at Tigerdirect. What I'd like to know is if the Zotacs are pretty good at overclocking- they are a tad slower than most other 760's stock speeds.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I might buy a GTX 760 soon (though that may change with the upcoming price news on 960/970), and narrowed it down to the Zotac GTX 760 which I can buy for $199 at Tigerdirect. What I'd like to know is if the Zotacs are pretty good at overclocking- they are a tad slower than most other 760's stock speeds.


Hm not much info is available on what you are asking here, i can guess it will overclock at least to 1200 / 1600Mhz for gaming.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Spoiler: Read more info for vbios flashing
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> How to flash *(read all informations first)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to flash
> 
> 
> 
> Extract this nvflash folder to C:/.
> 
> nvflash.zip 364k .zip file
> 
> Press Windows key + R
> Then on window type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cmd
> 
> and press Enter.
> Then type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd..
> 
> and press Enter
> Then again type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd..
> 
> and press Enter
> Then type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd nvflash
> 
> and press Enter
> Then type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> and press Enter
> **if you have two or more gtx 760 installed*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> then used this cmd
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash.exe -4 -5 -6 -i0 biosname.rom
> 
> , where
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -i0
> 
> is index 0 for first slot gpu,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -i1
> 
> for second and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -i2
> 
> for third gpu.
> 
> 
> Then when you asked press
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> y
> 
> and if you asked again, press again
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> y
> 
> After "Update successful" message, restart your pc and enjoy! DONT SKIP THIS RESTART STEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More info for flashing*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> *Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen when flash any GPU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nvflash For Windows. and DOS!
> 
> 
> 
> *Nvflash For Windows. and DOS.*


Thanks, had trouble to update bios, was using a 2005 version of nvwinflash and had an error when executing .bat file.
Your little tutorial worked just fine.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Thanks, had trouble to update bios, was using a 2005 version of nvwinflash and had an error when executing .bat file.
> Your little tutorial worked just fine.


I am glad it helped you!
Cheers


----------



## j05u

Hi, I saw the first page I see no Biosmod ... do not exist for these cards?

I am possessing 760 and MSI windforce "blower"
I would remove the boost and put the maximum frequency allowed Acualmente oc maximum, raise the max power (in that section of the bios appear many options and which does not belong to that parameter) and finally raise the maximum voltage

I make the change to each bios, bios or put it in another way two or bios of another card, Hawck, TwinForce, etc ...

You could give me some help on how to correctly modify the Bios? (not for flashearla) only to modify the original by removing the boost, putting maximum voltage and increasing the max power

After I put my bios capture

Thank you


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j05u*
> 
> Hi, I saw the first page I see no Biosmod ... do not exist for these cards?
> 
> I am possessing 760 and MSI windforce "blower"
> I would remove the boost and put the maximum frequency allowed Acualmente oc maximum, raise the max power (in that section of the bios appear many options and which does not belong to that parameter) and finally raise the maximum voltage
> 
> I make the change to each bios, bios or put it in another way two or bios of another card, Hawck, TwinForce, etc ...
> 
> You could give me some help on how to correctly modify the Bios? (not for flashearla) only to modify the original by removing the boost, putting maximum voltage and increasing the max power
> 
> After I put my bios capture
> 
> Thank you


Official, vbios for gtx 760 is not released.
Some post ago, skyn3t have posted a vbios, you may try it out too.
Direct link to this vbios


----------



## j05u

But who exactly are you referring to that is not released?

Any bios with KeplerBiosTweaker can not raise the maximum voltage switches and unlock voltage? Power and increase target (I do not know exactly which is parameter is within the BIOS itself) and also remove the boost?

It will be advisable to use each original Bios to modify these parameters or better use the same Bios for two cards (both the msi bios, bios of the two gigabyte, the two evga bios ...)

Remember that I have a MSI blower and Gigabite. The two cards are different

http://thumbs.subefotos.com/ecad9bb3ad5b2d802c28b51274202476o.jpg



The photos belong to the Bios Gigabite, missing the MSI if you want I put

Gracias


----------



## j05u

But who exactly are you referring to that is not released?

Any bios with KeplerBiosTweaker can not raise the maximum voltage switches and unlock voltage? Power and increase target (I do not know exactly which is parameter is within the BIOS itself) and also remove the boost?

It will be advisable to use each original Bios to modify these parameters or better use the same Bios for two cards (both the msi bios, bios of the two gigabyte, the two evga bios ...)

Remember that I have a MSI blower and Gigabite. The two cards are different





The photos belong to the Bios Gigabite, missing the MSI if you want I put

Gracias


----------



## melodystyle2003

Gtx760 are voltage locked and can not be unlocked via vbios. Only the msi hawk can be overvolted to 1.3V via the msi ab soft hack.
It is discussed multiple times in this thread, for more info feel free to read it.


----------



## j05u

I understand it is a physical limitation of the cards and even put Hawk Bios will not let me surge ...

Except for allowing evga presition / AB without mod Bios

But it could remove a little boost to get higher / stable frecuenciasun target and increase the power ... maybe win something?

Thanks and sorry not feel free to read the whole thread, I have a major problem, the language barrier. I use a translator because my English level is lower than the basic


----------



## melodystyle2003

If you are held back by the TDP then probably you would gain something.

The above picture is not made by me, but by another OCN member.
Hope it helps.
Now for disabling boost, i think that setting on kepler bios tool, common tab, all entries (TDP, 3D & BOOST) to ENTRY #0 will disable boost. I am not sure haven't tried it.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4120061

very hard to tri sli twin frozer gtx 760 due to the plates , had to retro tri sli them .....the above score is mostly stock cpu slight on the gpus

add me to club pls


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4120061
> 
> very hard to tri sli twin frozer gtx 760 due to the plates , had to retro tri sli them .....the above score is mostly stock cpu slight on the gpus
> 
> add me to club pls


Add your self, click here







(link is present on OP too).


----------



## muhd86

gtx 760 tri sli full 1080p ultra setings , tress fx to normal rest all options full , v sync off


----------



## Maestro1337

would this work?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would this work?


Only on msi gtx 760 hawk gpu.


----------



## Maestro1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Only on msi gtx 760 hawk gpu.


MSI GTX 770 N770 TF 2GD5/OC Gaming

Guys says he has the Twin Frozr normal and not the Lighting...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> MSI GTX 770 N770 TF 2GD5/OC Gaming
> 
> Guys says he has the Twin Frozr normal and not the Lighting...


Lety me point it out for you:
MSI GTX 7*7*0 N7*7*0 TF 2GD5/OC Gaming

The msi gtx 770 uses ncp4206 voltage controller, thats why the softmode using msi ab works.
From all the gtx 760, only the *msi gtx 760 hawk* uses that voltage controller.


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

It seems like overclocking weather has came to Finland. Only thing I'm missing is a PC... Any good suggestions for GPU&CPU? I was thinking about Devils canyon and 780Ti.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxCryptOrchidxX*
> 
> It seems like overclocking weather has came to Finland. Only thing I'm missing is a PC... Any good suggestions for GPU&CPU? I was thinking about Devils canyon and 780Ti.


What happened to Pinky?


----------



## XxCryptOrchidxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> What happened to Pinky?


Got a very good offering about it so decided I sell it. I'm going to miss her, but when you get 1400 euros from a computer like that, you don't say no


----------



## Dancol

Could anyone help me out with overclocking my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce OC Edition?
Made a thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514867/cant-get-my-gtx-760-oced


----------



## Orius

I have an MSI GTX 760 Hawk. Currently it is running at stock (1111 C/1176 Boost/1502 Mem) as I have had a terrible time trying to OC. I followed the guide at the beginning of the thread, but even adding 50 to the core will cause a driver error in furmark after about 3 minutes. Did I just get a complete dud of a card or am I doing something incorrect? My machine should have plenty of power. Have even tried OC'ing ONLY the GPU (put my CPU back to stock speeds) and still get the same awful results.

Any recommendations? Was thinking about trying the "soft volt hack" I have seen on the forums:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

Thanks.


----------



## omair8

Any GTX 760 owners here upgrading to GTX 970? The 970 sure looks tempting haha.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Any GTX 760 owners here upgrading to GTX 970? The 970 sure looks tempting haha.


I've been considering it, though no decisions have been made yet....


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've been considering it, though no decisions have been made yet....


Same. Not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> Same. Not sure if it's worth it.


That's why I've mainly been looking at the 980, though I want to see how it stacks up against a pair of SLI 760's....


----------



## omair8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's why I've mainly been looking at the 980, though I want to see how it stacks up against a pair of SLI 760's....


I thought about 760 SLI too but I'd have to upgrade my PSU. With the 970 I won't need to upgrade it


----------



## ElectroManiac

So I have been overclocking my two Gygabite 760s today. First time overclocking them. I'm on +26MHz now which is 1111MHz base clock 1228Mhz on bost.

When I do the 5 minutes fumark burn test I notice that my top gpu after 5 minutes it gets on the 94 degrees while the one on the botton only gets into 74 degrees. This is with fans going at 100%. There is no free slots between them.

My ambient temp is also a litle high to. It is arround the 80 degree faranheit.

Should I get worry about this or this is normal under this high ambient temperatures?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omair8*
> 
> I thought about 760 SLI too but I'd have to upgrade my PSU. With the 970 I won't need to upgrade it


I already have SLI 760's, along with a 1050w PSU....







So I mainly want to see how much of an upgrade it might be to switch to a 980, preferably a "Ti" model or the like (when/if they are released)....


----------



## bman4

hello overclockers
I have a gigabyte gtx 760 2gb rev 2.0 ordered march 1.
the card came to me without video output.
i reflowed it and it worked. no hdmi but dvi output!
i swamped it for another graphics card and it stooped working.
i went to go relow it again at a higer temp and stuff fell off.
i haven powered the card since smd caps fell off!
pics from a Samsung galaxy s3 or greater will do

i have pictures from a s3
but take to long to upload


----------



## Maddreg

I have MSI's twin frozr gtx 760 oc, is 82-84C ok for this card? I have an m-ITX case (CM elite 130) so the airflow is not perfect, but these are best temperatures I managed to get


----------



## Peanuts4

Edit fixed. Just installed EVGA precision, it's changed quite a bit since I used it last. Any good guides on Precision 16?


----------



## kaamyi

Solved


----------



## melodystyle2003

@kaamyi sounds like a nvidia driver's crash the problem you are dealing with. Try to reduce gpu stock clocks, set core and memory to -50Mhz and check if this happens again.


----------



## kaamyi

Just tried to change with MSI Gaming App and it didn't do anything (only changed a bit fps because of the core clock OC) and then i tried to change it manually with Afterburner and it doesn't change anything either..


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So I have been overclocking my two Gygabite 760s today. First time overclocking them. I'm on +26MHz now which is 1111MHz base clock 1228Mhz on bost.
> 
> When I do the 5 minutes fumark burn test I notice that my top gpu after 5 minutes it gets on the 94 degrees while the one on the botton only gets into 74 degrees. This is with fans going at 100%. There is no free slots between them.
> 
> My ambient temp is also a litle high to. It is arround the 80 degree faranheit.
> 
> Should I get worry about this or this is normal under this high ambient temperatures?


Bumping my post to see if anyone can give me some advice on this.

What's the best fan profile for cards that don't have any space between them?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Bumping my post to see if anyone can give me some advice on this.
> 
> What's the best fan profile for cards that don't have any space between them?


Quit using the furmark, test your overclocks with unigine heaven 4.0 and while playing your games.


----------



## Nafu

valley 1.0v is perfect application for stability. if your gpu stable , then it wont crashes on valley. or may be heaven 4.0v. but its very heavy, its much more than valley. even valley stabled clocks, crashes on heaven 4.0.


----------



## Pedropc

Someone with the Asus Striker 760 could give me your bios ?, thanks and regards.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quit using the furmark, test your overclocks with unigine heaven 4.0 and while playing your games.


Should I be worry that my top card reach 94 degrees after 5 min of Furmark? When playing games like BF4 only reach 84 degrees though.

Going to start testing with heaven now.

I was using the overclocking guide on the OP by the way. With the 5 min furmark test.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Should I be worry that my top card reach 94 degrees after 5 min of Furmark? When playing games like BF4 only reach 84 degrees though.
> 
> Going to start testing with heaven now.


For the LOVE OF GOD.. STOP USING FURMARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onikage

Is it unusual if windows aero turns off because of the bad memory overcloack?


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> For the LOVE OF GOD.. STOP USING FURMARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol I know I stop using it. I just asking if I should worry that the card *reached* that high temp on furmark and should I do something about it. Like trying another fan profile, or it is normal that cards reach that high temp on furmark?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> lol I know I stop using it. I just asking if I should worry that the card *reached* that high temp on furmark and should I do something about it. Like trying another fan profile, or it is normal that cards reach that high temp on furmark?


Card will never get that hot. I use Valley for stability


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Card will never get that hot. I use Valley for stability


Ok, so is just a Furmark thing, and if in Valley or Heaven the cards don't reach that temp I should not worry about it them. Will do some test today after work.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> Ok, so is just a Furmark thing, and if in Valley or Heaven the cards don't reach that temp I should not worry about it them. Will do some test today after work.


Exactly


----------



## manuelitosimoi

After countless hours of researching and reinstalling drivers (only the 344.11 actually ) there is still "artifacting" on all of my games. so I decided to try and install 314.22 modified and I downloaded a ready .inf file (which was a ready gtx760 .inf file) from:

pcabusers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54887[/url]

Before installing the 314.22 I had 344.11 installed.
upon installing 314.22 i chose the option customized and ticked only the "graphics driver" and ticked "clean install". ( which I think would clear all nvidia related files prior to installation ) then on the process of installing the "red warning" appeared (which i read here is normal because of the modified .inf)

then BSOD attacked.

so the computer restarted and let me choose normal or safe mode. so i went to safe mode and installed the driver still the "red warning" appeared But no BSOD.

when the system restarted everything went well.

My concern is. Will everything be ok? even with the BSOD?

Another thing. My PhysX Version is 9.14.0738 (-ish but im sure it's 9.14)
but the default for the 314.22 is 9.12.1031. Would it have any kind of conflict?

I've tried installing the driver again, but it says "a higher version is available no need to install" orrr it does not appear on the customized installation.

sorry for the long explanation.
reply would be very much appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> After countless hours of researching and reinstalling drivers (only the 344.11 actually ) there is still "artifacting" on all of my games. so I decided to try and install 314.22 modified and I downloaded a ready .inf file (which was a ready gtx760 .inf file) from:
> 
> pcabusers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54887[/url]
> 
> Before installing the 314.22 I had 344.11 installed.
> upon installing 314.22 i chose the option customized and ticked only the "graphics driver" and ticked "clean install". ( which I think would clear all nvidia related files prior to installation ) then on the process of installing the "red warning" appeared (which i read here is normal because of the modified .inf)
> 
> then BSOD attacked.
> 
> so the computer restarted and let me choose normal or safe mode. so i went to safe mode and installed the driver still the "red warning" appeared But no BSOD.
> 
> when the system restarted everything went well.
> 
> My concern is. Will everything be ok? even with the BSOD?
> 
> Another thing. My PhysX Version is 9.14.0738 (-ish but im sure it's 9.14)
> but the default for the 314.22 is 9.12.1031. Would it have any kind of conflict?
> 
> I've tried installing the driver again, but it says "a higher version is available no need to install" orrr it does not appear on the customized installation.
> 
> sorry for the long explanation.
> reply would be very much appreciated.
> thanks!


Download the latest Display Driver Uninstaller .
Run it, go into safe mode as it says and remove all gpu drivers installed.
Restart and try again, i would suggest to use the latest whql nvidia driver for the gtx 760, 344.11.


----------



## manuelitosimoi

Yes I've tried every way possible to install the 344.11. But it gives me the same results. Artifacting in my Games

Diablo III, Guild Wars 2, Skyrim, Minecraft. so I was forced to install the 314.22 as many claim that is very stable.

my only concern was the BSOD that occurred. hehe thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dortheleus

Hi gang,

Does anyone have a Sketchup 3D file of a GTX 760 Reference model ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## encode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ermethic*
> 
> Hi, I have a GTX 760 mini by Asus. Changed the stock cooler with an Accelero Mono but since the BIOS is locked to 39% fan speed, this results in the Mono fan running at ~1400rpm, which is kind of on the noisy side especially since it's in idle.
> I modded the BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 to lower the fan speed, tried 15 and 20% but doesn't seem to have any effect. The flash goes fine, when I reread the BIOS it shows the new value in place, but Afterburner or GPU Tweak doesn't let me go lower than 39%.
> Any idea how I can get this resolved somehow ?
> 
> thank you very much in advance...


I'm in you shoes! Tried many BIOS'es, and versions of Kepler BIOS Tweaker, flashed under Windows, DOS - nothing helped. The minimum fan speed is stuck at 39%. Furthermore, in the original BIOS, this limit is 31%?!!? What the hell?!!?!?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encode*
> 
> I'm in you shoes! Tried many BIOS'es, and versions of Kepler BIOS Tweaker, flashed under Windows, DOS - nothing helped. The minimum fan speed is stuck at 39%. Furthermore, in the original BIOS, this limit is 31%?!!? What the hell?!!?!?


The only persons i can think, perhaps able to help are the @skyn3t and @OccamRazor.


----------



## encode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The only persons i can think, perhaps able to help are the @skyn3t and @OccamRazor.


Okay, this is my original VBIOS:

gtx760dcm.zip 125k .zip file

If someone will help me I will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The only persons i can think, perhaps able to help are the @skyn3t and @OccamRazor.


After you modded the fan speed in the vBIOS, did you change the fan curve in Afterburner as well? Also, what temperatures are you seeing when the fan is at 39%?


----------



## encode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> After you modded the fan speed in the vBIOS, did you change the fan curve in Afterburner as well? Also, what temperatures are you seeing when the fan is at 39%?


Yes, I did. It looks like the GPU completely ignores these numbers. The temperature is about 31C (5C degrees over ambient)


----------



## nyk20z3

Waiting for the Mars 760 to drop below $500.

I think at that point it's worrth it over a 970 or 980,I will then wait until GM200 drops and see what it has to offer.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Waiting for the Mars 760 to drop below $500.
> 
> I think at that point it's worrth it over a 970 or 980,I will then wait until GM200 drops and see what it has to offer.


where do you live ...500 is pretty steep for a 760?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> where do you live ...500 is pretty steep for a 760?


The ASUS Mars 760 lol,it's a dual 760 fully custom card,it's still going for around $575 right now!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

oh the mars...i see now lol.


----------



## Dortheleus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dortheleus*
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> Does anyone have a Sketchup 3D file of a GTX 760 Reference model ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


So...No one can help me???


----------



## aimidin

Hello everybody i recently bought a new PC , with i5-4690 and GTX 760 " Manli " with Stock Mhz of 980/1502(6008) MHz . So as always i try to overclock it







. With stock voltage of 1.200 and power limit of 115% i got the same overclock speeds like when i push it with Vbois editting to 1.212,5 V and the Power Limit to 150 % . The freq. are 1228/1853(*7405*) boost 1332 . The strange thing was that when i push the coreV to 1.212.5 it is not so stable like when it is on 1.200 and GPU-Z is getting wrong information . Even when i change only the Power limit to 150% it is stil making wrong calcutations ... 


I don't want to mess around too much with "KeplerBiosTweaker v1.27" because when i click on the voltage settings it doesn't write anything to know what are you doing and with what ... you are working on blind and i don't like it







I look for guides i internet , but the only full guide is on German , and when i translated it to English with google translate , i can't get it fully.

Another thing that i notice was that the power limit didn't change as it was in the Guide , i mean it says that you must to change the last value to 150% , but for me i must to change 3 of thoese values before it works. One thing is for sure , i must to wait for an update









I stil didn't make a softmod , but probably if there is not a chance with Vbios i will try it this days.

If somebody have an idea or is in deeper with the new version of the biosTweaker , Please post it


----------



## AMDExecutor

Hi iam trying to find modified bios for gigabyte 760 2gb factory oced rev2 card but i cant find any trusted upload :S Perhaps i look for it wrong. Could anyone who oced the card stable post it? I would appreciate that! ASIC is 63.4%
Also gigabyte card good for oc in terms of memory and vrm? Thx for answers!
BTW softoverclock doesnt come into consideration as i cant unlock voltage - it is locked on 1.2. I play bf4 oc on 1.2 simply crash the game.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDExecutor*
> 
> Hi iam trying to find modified bios for gigabyte 760 2gb factory oced rev2 card but i cant find any trusted upload :S Perhaps i look for it wrong. Could anyone who oced the card stable post it? I would appreciate that! ASIC is 63.4%
> Also gigabyte card good for oc in terms of memory and vrm? Thx for answers!
> BTW softoverclock doesnt come into consideration as i cant unlock voltage - it is locked on 1.2. I play bf4 oc on 1.2 simply crash the game.


Did you check this thread? There may have been one that was posted....


----------



## AMDExecutor

Perhaps i've failed in searching it but i did try but what i have found were bioses for msi and evga mostly. Many ppl could also softmod but there were ppl who couldnt like me.


----------



## RedWabbit

love these cards, just wish I could get better clocks out of them. think I may water cool them at some point. any of yall use the firestrike benchmark? how are you scoring? what kind of settings. this is my latest one http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3082793


----------



## spidermech

Hi is there anyone manage to modify zotac 760 amp bios using kepler bios tweaker ?

Everytime i try to flash it using nvflash, it said "ERROR CODE BODY SIGNATURE MISMATCH, BIOS CERTIFICATE VERIFICATION ERROR"

any idea ? Thanks


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

What is the advantage of a modified bios over a msi afterburner overclock ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

760 MSI Hawk is the only one that can run 1.3v with afterburner softmod . So the most volts you will get is 1.212v or 1.2v if your unlucky . Power level is the only thing I would 'try' to alter values with bios tweeker ...... Good luck ......... I have crossed flashed diff vendors bios's on to my giga 760's . And found the stock bios is the best one for what I needed . Same with the Hawk too


----------



## AMDExecutor

Please correct me if i'am wrong but what i have learnt from forum is that gigabyte 760gtx 2gb oc version can't be overvolted via bios mod - same with other cards not being hawk. Also if understand correctly modding 760 bios cripple stability and is rather a no go.
Currently i oc'ed my gpu by +65 core, +550 memory (kboost on before launching a game) 108% power target on stock bios and 1.2000V as i can't reach 1.2120.
GPU Z : Clock 1150; Memory 1777; Boost 1215 MHz, and sensors shows max core 1228.1; memory 1778.6


My question is can i mod bios to increase power target only? And how to do it and how to count power needs so that 600W psu won't explode with fx [email protected] 1.47v with ram being oce'd from 1600 to [email protected]?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Your p/level is locked and so are your volts at 1.2vc . This is what the silicon lottery has given you . The only way to find out if your PSU is enough is to benchmark ( 3D Mark firestrike ) or something with what you have maxxed out , card and cpu and if it completes bench without shutting down , you have your answer
PS . No amount of bios tweeking will give you what you want . 760 bios is a pita to mod and what you think you've gained is taken away from somewhere else in the bios . Sorry to say ........


----------



## AMDExecutor

Thx for help. I will leave the idea of bios tweaking and will stay with stock bios then. My oc is pure a softmod so untill i find it not being stable i will enjoy even this. Well yes it is a pity not being able to oc it more but i just have learned about gpu oc in general and it is a cool thing!


----------



## aimidin

WARNING !!!! THIS SETTINGS ARE ONLY FOR HIGH COOLING PERFORMANCE AND ABOVE 750 W PSU. IF you are with less than 750 W PSU , please put the power limits 150 % or less, how to do that , just on pic 1 and pic 2 , on the Power Table , click on the same places where i marked and use the Scroll to put it higher or lower value !!!! [/COLOR]

I Played a little bit with with my Bios and here it is what i did













I notice that the Power Limit never go Above 130 % , that's mean i need more voltage , i tried softmod , but it doesn't work at all , so the only Hope that is out there is to wait for KeplerBiosTweaker-V "1.28" , they said that it will unlock more voltage , but we will see , don't know when tho.... XD
















P.S.: I am using "EVGA PrecisionX 16" for the overclock , it is the best tool for me , and it can lock the clock's to where you set them. MSI Afterburner is making a big mess with the voltage and the clock's, and it is really not stable freq. .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

What 760 vendor are you using ?


----------



## AMDExecutor

Insane memory oc! Air cooling or water one?


----------



## Tweakin

I'm not yet a member of this club, but I started to browse as I'm wondering If I should upgrade prior to Far Cry 4 and a new monitor. I'm looking at a 27" 2550 x 1440 res so I think these may be "straining" to hold up in games.

Currently have them running slightly hot on the core with no additional memory yet:



They are both under water by Alphacool blocks and are very stable and cool running...the pic above is while running the OCX utility.

Thoughts ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDExecutor*
> 
> Insane memory oc! Air cooling or water one?


All of my 760 subs are on air


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What 760 vendor are you using ?


GTX760 Manli , i think it is only selling in Germany/China XD from a shop i mean, and it is a brand new card made on 04. 2014 , but it is using SK Hynix memory chips and with stock voltage and power limit it goes above 7,4 GHZ and 1,2 ghz processor clock. The bios is the Same like GTX 760 Galaxy and some other , but i notice that is using the first BIOS for that card *(Nvidia stock bios) and it cannot be recognized ro see what Subvendor it is by GPU-Z and Nvidia inspector and even Everest type programs . I have a post at 575 Page and you can see there the first page ot GPU-Z that there is ot the Subvendor.

I change the cooling with Accelero Xtreme 4 , because the stock one is really bad cooling performance , When i open it it was using non-pipe sink block that was like from my old AMD 775 socet XD


----------



## Mokona512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> I notice that the Power Limit never go Above 130 % , that's mean i need more voltage , i tried softmod , but it doesn't work at all , so the only Hope that is out there is to wait for KeplerBiosTweaker-V "1.28" , they said that it will unlock more voltage , but we will see , don't know when tho.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: I am using "EVGA PrecisionX 16" for the overclock , it is the best tool for me , and it can lock the clock's to where you set them. MSI Afterburner is making a big mess with the voltage and the clock's, and it is really not stable freq. .


I hope that one day someone figures out how to get more than 12mv out of these cards. From a hardware standpoint, the regulators and controllers are capable of more.

for the 760's using the Richtek RT8802A, it seems to select the voltage based on a combination of 7 pins where some are pulled high and others are pulled to ground

e.g., the combination used when the card is at stock voltage is 1 1 0 1 0 1 1

and when set to +12mv, it sends a signal of 1 1 0 1 0 0 1

from looking at the steps that the card can take when selecting different speeds, it has control over all 7 pins, and thus it should technically be able to tell the controller to use a voltage as high as 1.6V which is its maximum.


----------



## AMDExecutor

Aimidin could you please modify my vbios so that i would be sufficient for 600W psu? 15% watts max i think - it is 760gtx factory oced and i also run cpu and ram oced. Will appreciate it!

GK104.zip 123k .zip file

I would use 1176 mhz (max boost value) and 35 fan speed minimum.


----------



## aimidin

BoostON.zip 122k .zip file
 150% power limit , +12mV , minimum freq 1176 Mhz when it hit above 1,212 Volts boost to 1228Mhz

BoostoOFF.zip 122k .zip file
 150% power limit , +12mV , minimum freq 1176 Mhz when it hit above 1,212 Volts no boost

The first thing that you want to do is to make a benchmark with the new bios , without any overclock and overpowerlimit , than just put the power limit to 150 and when everything is fine and there is no shutting down of your PC , try to put some more voltage and look at your temperature that it doesn't go to high . When it's good to go , you can try to push the overclock a little bit higher .

Use EVGA PrecisionX 16 like i sead before that , and if you use Non-boost version , put KBOOST on to fix the freq. and than start to overclock.

Normally after every BIOS FLASH you must to make a Clean Install of your GPU Drivers , than it can be more stable and without errors and you must restart your PC .
IF you go little bit to high with the overclock and it crash you again must to restart your PC because the errors doesn't clean up when you put the clock back , so yeah









By the way , may be you will get wrong information in GPU-Z when you open the first page, click on the second where you can see real time scale of what is going on with your GPU . And even if on the first page it seas that you have like 500MHZ clock speed and you already put it like 1200 MHZ , it is 1200MHZ !

IF there is bug , unstability or what ever els , just write me back


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I'm not yet a member of this club, but I started to browse as I'm wondering If I should upgrade prior to Far Cry 4 and a new monitor. I'm looking at a 27" 2550 x 1440 res so I think these may be "straining" to hold up in games.
> 
> Currently have them running slightly hot on the core with no additional memory yet:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both under water by Alphacool blocks and are very stable and cool running...the pic above is while running the OCX utility.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Please put your Power Limit to factory Max , it is holding back all of your Extra power , in my case it hold me 15 FPS from every game . By the way you are with water cooling , so you must to push those cards little bit to the limit . After all, the best cooling after N2O is water cooling


----------



## AMDExecutor

Thanks very much! I will try it and post the results. Also thx for info about drivers.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All of my 760 subs are on air


I found the fire strike benches you ran with 3 760's. is the difference between our scores solely related to cpu? you scored a 14669 with a 3930k @5.2ghz while I can only muster out 13955 with a 4790k @4.8ghz. been trying to get it stable at 5 and 5.2(with no luck, haswell kicks my ass) to try and run the tests and see how it does. I think Im at the limit on my cards on air. 1293/7008

do you remember what your settings were on the gpus when you ran the tests?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hex core and tighter ram timings will always score higher on physics than quad . Unless your running dram speeds of 2800 +









1333 1333 1333 @ 2002 maybe ??


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Please put your Power Limit to factory Max , it is holding back all of your Extra power , in my case it hold me 15 FPS from every game . By the way you are with water cooling , so you must to push those cards little bit to the limit . After all, the best cooling after N2O is water cooling


I'll do that if I don't opt for a single 980...can't make up my mind.....


----------



## AMDExecutor

Ok i have flashed noboost vbios so far. Everything is ok. I run valley on this setup : Fx [email protected] / hyperx [email protected] / psu ocz 600W / Gtx : Power 145, core 1241, memory 1757
Results: - i have failed to save....
Extreme HD preset (1680x1050 - dont have full hd lcd to test).
Score 2110
FPS 50 (or 51)
I will make couple of tests tomorrow.
When i was testing +20 more memory and 150% power valley started to stutter at some points or went black screen. Not sure if memory limit or power ( i think it is the reason).
Thx again for help








Is this score good when it comes to amd cpu? Intel have some better scores i think. Also i could remember that long time ago i could reach about 2200! - could it be driver version?
Last one: Is it better to run no boost bios or boost one and why?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDExecutor*
> 
> Ok i have flashed noboost vbios so far. Everything is ok. I run valley on this setup : Fx [email protected] / hyperx [email protected] / psu ocz 600W / Gtx : Power 145, core 1241, memory 1757
> Results: - i have failed to save....
> Extreme HD preset (1680x1050 - dont have full hd lcd to test).
> Score 2110
> FPS 50 (or 51)
> I will make couple of tests tomorrow.
> When i was testing +20 more memory and 150% power valley started to stutter at some points or went black screen. Not sure if memory limit or power ( i think it is the reason).
> Thx again for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this score good when it comes to amd cpu? Intel have some better scores i think. Also i could remember that long time ago i could reach about 2200! - could it be driver version?
> Last one: Is it better to run no boost bios or boost one and why?


It's a good result i manage to make with the same core 1241 and memory 1853 with intel I5 4690 3,9 on boost , and i was running avast , antimaleware program google chrome and a couple others 2150 Score . I think if i put the PC in Offline and if i stop all of the backgound i can manage to get like 2200-2300 . 

So your AMD is good for that banchmark









On a full HD(1920x1080) i can get up to 1900-1950









Basically the thing with the boost are made for Autooverclock , how much cooler the GPU is , that much more overclock it make .

So when you turn off the boost , you are making the clock's to be on the same level that you have when the boost is on . Force fixing them will prevent the GPU to downclock it self when the temp go higher or just went out of load. If you use normal boost it will make FPS drops , lower benchmark result and so on.
When you turn off the boost and put the freq to the same with the boost you are forcing the GPU to stay like that doesn't matter what temp are there and what load you have. That way you get the opposite of what was when you have the boost on , No FPS drops , higher benchmark and stable freq.

P.S.: The driver is always one of the problems with benchmarking and games as well . They are getting more optimized for new games and benchmarks and when some other NEW come out , they start to optimize the driver for them and the old one get a finger in the a$$ XD









P.S*:That Power limit is to high for you , you need better PSU


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hex core and tighter ram timings will always score higher on physics than quad . Unless your running dram speeds of 2800 +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1333 1333 1333 @ 2002 maybe ??


Wow, those are some good clocks. Maybe when you have some free time you could help me with over clocking ram? Every time I look for how tos everyone says it's a waste of time just get faster memory.

Also you think if I replaced the paste on the chips it would lower temps at all for the gpus? My goal is to hit 14000 in firestrike before I sell these for 970's. If I could squeeze out another 45 points I'll get there. Any help getting there would be much appreciated.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> What is the advantage of a modified bios over a msi afterburner overclock ?


I'm re-itering the question.
Also if there is any advantage, which software should i use for my twin frozr 2G gtx 760 ??


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I'm re-itering the question.
> Also if there is any advantage, which software should i use for my twin frozr 2G gtx 760 ??


If you modify your BIOS , you can unlock more Voltage , Power limit to 200+% if need, permanent overclock , turning OFF boost and you can modify you whole scaling of your voltage and boost on the different stage of use . And you can make undervoltage and underclock , that can be far less than that you can make on software .

On software only few card vendors can make thing like those that i listed above , it's called Softmoding . If your vendor is not capable of that , than the only way is with BIOS modifying .
On Software you can only overclock , overvoltage and overpowerlimit to what your stock BIOS is set to from your vendor.

Before i use Afterburner for overclock , but after i Mod my BIOS , Afterburner don't work for me correctly and it's unstable

So the only stable and correctly overclocking is "EVGA PrecisionX 16" , This program can fix you GPU to max voltage and Core freq permanently .

Read last 2-3 pages to see more


----------



## bloodfx

Can anyone mod my bios please I have an evga gtx 760 dual ftw acx and I would like to unlock it and turn off boost?

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## bloodfx

Anyone please?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodfx*
> 
> Can anyone mod my bios please I have an evga gtx 760 dual ftw acx and I would like to unlock it and turn off boost?
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodfx*
> 
> Anyone please?


Boost disabled, 1.212V set to 3D profile, elevated TDP.
No responsibility taken if something goes wrong with your gpu after using this vbios.

bloodfx_GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## bloodfx

Thanks


----------



## DrSnAzZy

Im looking for Stable bios mod recommendations for my 2 EVGA ACX 760's (02G-P4-3769-KB) In SLI.

Searched through here but only confused myself more lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSnAzZy*
> 
> Im looking for Stable bios mod recommendations for my 2 EVGA ACX 760's (02G-P4-3769-KB) In SLI.
> 
> Searched through here but only confused myself more lol.


Well, you will just be looking for a BIOS that matches your card's model, then try it out yourself - since each card is different, that's the only way that you'll be able to tell if it will be stable for _your_ cards.


----------



## DrSnAzZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, you will just be looking for a BIOS that matches your card's model, then try it out yourself - since each card is different, that's the only way that you'll be able to tell if it will be stable for _your_ cards.


Yup. Was hoping someone had a good known stable mild oc I could work from


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSnAzZy*
> 
> Yup. Was hoping someone had a good known stable mild oc I could work from


Ok, what I'm saying is this: You and I could have the exact same brand and model of card, but they'll OC differently. So what you'll need to do is find some modded BIOSs for your card, and test them - that is the only way that you will be able to tell if your cards will be stable with that modded BIOS....There is no way for you to know if your cards are going to be stable without testing them. I have seen a few EVGA BIOSs in this thread, if you search, I'm sure you will find them.

There's an EVGA BIOS at the top of this page, did you try that one?


----------



## DrSnAzZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, what I'm saying is this: You and I could have the exact same brand and model of card, but they'll OC differently. So what you'll need to do is find some modded BIOSs for your card, and test them - that is the only way that you will be able to tell if your cards will be stable with that modded BIOS....There is no way for you to know if your cards are going to be stable without testing them. I have seen a few EVGA BIOSs in this thread, if you search, I'm sure you will find them.
> 
> There's an EVGA BIOS at the top of this page, did you try that one?


Oh yes I know. Let me see what I can find


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Hi, I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I want to know if I can unlock more voltage for it. Has anyone tried this? I'm looking to get the MSI GTX 760 Hawk.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Hi, I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I want to know if I can unlock more voltage for it. Has anyone tried this? I'm looking to get the MSI GTX 760 Hawk.


Gtx 760 hawk can be SW hacked in order to operate with 1.3V (~1.25v in practice under 3D load).
Can't recall if Zawarudo's overvoltage tool works too with the gtx 760 hawk since it uses NCP4206 voltage controller.
Perhaps @HOMECINEMA-PC bro







can fill us in


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Gtx 760 hawk can be SW hacked in order to operate with 1.3V (~1.25v in practice under 3D load).
> Can't recall if Zawarudo's overvoltage tool works too with the gtx 760 hawk since it uses NCP4206 voltage controller.
> Perhaps @HOMECINEMA-PC bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can fill us in


Yes its the only card in the 760 range that has that voltage controller that can be soft modded via afterburner hack to 1.3vc and Zawardos ( RIP ) voltage tool can take it beyond 1.3vc . But I don't know if it will still do it with the latest AB version









Hello everyone


----------



## Mokona512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes its the only card in the 760 range that has that voltage controller that can be soft modded via afterburner hack to 1.3vc and Zawardos ( RIP ) voltage tool can take it beyond 1.3vc . But I don't know if it will still do it with the latest AB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone


I wonder why it is the only card to support it when clearly the other 760's are engaging at software voltage control at the bios level based on how the voltages change due to load, as well as the 12mv control that you get, and how it all corresponds to the info in pretty much all of the datasheets of the voltage controllers used. Overall it seems like there is probably something hidden in the bios somewhere that will unlock the full voltage range of the controller.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That's why there are other cards in the 700 series


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes its the only card in the 760 range that has that voltage controller that can be soft modded via afterburner hack to 1.3vc and Zawardos ( RIP ) voltage tool can take it beyond 1.3vc . But I don't know if it will still do it with the latest AB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is the only card to support it when clearly the other 760's are engaging at software voltage control at the bios level based on how the voltages change due to load, as well as the 12mv control that you get, and how it all corresponds to the info in pretty much all of the datasheets of the voltage controllers used. Overall it seems like there is probably something hidden in the bios somewhere that will unlock the full voltage range of the controller.
Click to expand...

I thought the only reason the Hawk was able to be overvolted more than other 760s was because it has the NCP4206 controller chip and other 760s don't. It's a hardware limitation, not a software one. Is that not right?


----------



## Mokona512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I thought the only reason the Hawk was able to be overvolted more than other 760s was because it has the NCP4206 controller chip and other 760s don't. Is that not right?


It seems that it is just the easiest or possibly the only chip that received a lot of attention.

From looking at various GTX760's with the heatsink removed, pretty much all of the voltage controllers were able to do around 1.6V

E.g., the one on my MSI GTX 760 gamer, does 0.831V- when VID pins 0-6 are in the config 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 being sent to it, - to 1.6V with pins VID0-6 set to 0 1 0 1 0 1 1

stock speed and voltage at full load is 1.2V which does a config of 1 1 0 1 0 1 1

When afterburner does +12mv, the card then uses a config of 1 1 0 1 0 0 1

Due to all of the voltage steps that the card goes through as it adjusts it's clock speed dynamically, the card clearly has control over all of those VID pins, and it seems that all is needed is a way to adjust that secret voltage table that controls which pins the card pulls high, or to ground.

http://www.richtek.com/product_detail.jsp?s=867

Overall, it seems very possible that it is technically possible to unlock the voltages on these cards that are not using the NCP4206 controller. I just have o idea hw complicated it will be for someone to figure it out.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm gonna get the GTX 760 Hawk soon. And the Hawk can take it right? I don't want to blow up a mosfet like what happened to my GTX 750 Ti Windforce after moving TDP to 200W and 1.2V overvoltage running furmark.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm gonna get the GTX 760 Hawk soon. And the Hawk can take it right? I don't want to blow up a mosfet like what happened to my GTX 750 Ti Windforce after moving TDP to 200W and 1.2V overvoltage running furmark.


The Hawk seems to do pretty well. There have been some pretty crazy scores posted in here with the Hawk - just check out HOMECINEMA-PC's posts....


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The Hawk seems to do pretty well. There have been some pretty crazy scores posted in here with the Hawk - just check out HOMECINEMA-PC's posts....


Hahaha ok, the 760 Hawk seems like a pretty amazing card. Though MSI's website is a bit misleading since it's talking about the 270X Hawk features and board...


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

About the voltages though, what are actually what you guy would consider safe voltage for 24/7 use on a Kepler GPU?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> About the voltages though, what are actually what you guy would consider safe voltage for 24/7 use on a Kepler GPU?


On air, max 1.24V.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> On air, max 1.24V.


Ahh ok, what happens if I go over? Overheat or something? Or just not recomennded.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ahh ok, what happens if I go over? Overheat or something? Or just not recomennded.


Overheat, since VRM's cant deal with the big temp spikes arises from higher voltages by using copper/air as heat transfer medium.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Hahaha ok, the 760 Hawk seems like a pretty amazing card. Though MSI's website is a bit misleading since it's talking about the 270X Hawk features and board...


Its not misleading, you're just looking at the wrong card....http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N760_HAWK.html#hero-overview


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Its not misleading, you're just looking at the wrong card....http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N760_HAWK.html#hero-overview


No I wasnt but I was looking on the global website though: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-HAWK.html#hero-overview


----------



## blaze2210

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried Assassin's Creed Unity with their 760s? This game is ridiculous....


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried Assassin's Creed Unity with their 760s? This game is ridiculous....


I try it yesterday , the cinematic of the game is real time rendering and it's going down to 20 fps when it's on close focus on faces . But on gameplay , it's about 40 fps (+/-10) .

My settings are 1920x1080 , with FXAA , shadows on high *(i didn't try them on soft :X) everything else is on max , even the textures are on Ultra and my GPU is with 2GB memory , but it never lag or shutter









I think for this game everybody can fix it to 30 FPS , the game is like a movie , it's not FPS/Racing or some game that need Fast Reflex that every frame counts







.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> I try it yesterday , the cinematic of the game is real time rendering and it's going down to 20 fps when it's on close focus on faces . But on gameplay , it's about 40 fps (+/-10) .
> 
> My settings are 1920x1080 , with FXAA , shadows on high *(i didn't try them on soft :X) everything else is on max , even the textures are on Ultra and my GPU is with 2GB memory , but it never lag or shutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for this game everybody can fix it to 30 FPS , the game is like a movie , it's not FPS/Racing or some game that need Fast Reflex that every frame counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm going to have to tweak my settings then, because I was lagging all over the place - with SLI 760s....It can apparently be a very demanding game.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> No I wasnt but I was looking on the global website though: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N760-HAWK.html#hero-overview


unless you get a crazy good deal wait on the 960. Going from an overclocked(hopefully) 750 ti to a 760 isnt really all that great. I woiuld spend the extra hundred on a 970 if you want to upgrade now.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> unless you get a crazy good deal wait on the 960. Going from an overclocked(hopefully) 750 ti to a 760 isnt really all that great. I woiuld spend the extra hundred on a 970 if you want to upgrade now.


Yea I overclocked my 750 Ti alright, so much that it blew up







. Anyways I found a ridiculously good deal of $270 for a used GTX 680 Lightning! Do you think I should take it?


----------



## mihaim1980

Hello! I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC WindForce 3X 2GB DDR5 256-bit [ GV-N760OC-2GD ] . I want to mod its vbios to achieve higher voltages than stock.
I tried to do it with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27, but I got confused when I saw the Voltage Table tab.







)
I will post the stock vbios in order that someone would help me.

GK104.zip 125k .zip file

Please help me!
Thank you very much!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihaim1980*
> 
> Hello! I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 OC WindForce 3X 2GB DDR5 256-bit [ GV-N760OC-2GD ] . I want to mod its vbios to achieve higher voltages than stock.
> I tried to do it with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27, but I got confused when I saw the Voltage Table tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I will post the stock vbios in order that someone would help me.
> 
> GK104.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> Please help me!
> Thank you very much!


Search this thread, you should be able to find a modded Gigabyte vBIOS....


----------



## mihaim1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Search this thread, you should be able to find a modded Gigabyte vBIOS....


Sorry, but I couldn't find one. So could someone help me?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihaim1980*
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't find one. So could someone help me?


Use the searcher or look at my post on 576 page , there i show how to modify any GTX 760 BIOS. Just follow the steps and guides and use EVGA Precision 16 for the overclock like i said .

I can make it too , but right now i have a really tight week , if you have problems just write back


----------



## aimidin

By the way Yesterday i tried Far Cry 4 . The Game Runs at 30-35 FPS everything on max and AA = SMAA , when i lowered down the Shadows it is around 40-50 FPS , Then i turn OFF the AA and i get 60(+/-5fps) FPS Smooth gameplay. And all of the test was made on outside in the forest and in the first city(in closed places the FPS counter jump with 10-20 fps above), even on the battlefields it's the same number frames per second







For a first release without any patches is really optimazed , only the Shadows , AA and Motion blur are for some more work.

My settings are *1920x1080* everything on max only *Shadows* are on *Medium* (because , if the shadow is not to much choppy that mean is very good







) , *Ambien Occlusion* is on *SSBC* or *SSAO* (there is not a big difference in the FPS ) HBAO+ doesn't work correctly and on some places it doesn't have effect at all , and AA is Turned OFF (my monitor is 24" and usually i love when the picture is smoother, but the AA in the first version at least is really reallly realllllly BAAAAD , only SMAA is optimazed all of the other MSAA and TXAA are F**ked Up , first it take a lot of performance , second it's making double even triple shadow like picture (without overclock) ,third it's not making a big difference from OFF>SMAA>TXAAx4, even on OFF i like it more because the picture is little bit Sharped and that will help you on long distance shooting ) and the last thing is that i Put the *Motion Blur OFF* , because on FPS game , that is the WORST and the last thing that you need if you want to be good FPS player









For my 2 hours of GamePlay i can say , the game looks close to Farcry 3 , there is Nvidia GodRays that is new and Fur simulator technology for animals and lathers , and a little bit better texture quality , by the way for Full HD monitors you will not get any difference in texture quality from HIGH to Very High to ULTRA

And one more thing the game is Great , More like DLC for Far Cry 3 with different characters


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Hi again, so the GTX 760 Hawk is the only one that can be soft modded for 1.3V+? Is it ok to do that?







Anyone got any experience with that card? I'm planning to buy it this December.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

What do you guys think I could get for a BNIB EVGA 2GB GTX 760 ACX superclocked?


----------



## faction87

Guys how much would a used GTX 760 EVGA sc 2gb go for? I have had it for like 5-6 months tops.


----------



## blaze2210

To those who are asking what 760s sell for: check out eBay, Amazon, and Craigslist to see how much other people are selling theirs for.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> To those who are asking what 760s sell for: check out eBay, Amazon, and Craigslist to see how much other people are selling theirs for.


I did that too, but I couldn't find any for a new in box from an actual person, just stupid overpriced ebay vendors, I also contacted EVGA and they said even though it's from an RMA the warranty is still transferable.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> I did that too, but I couldn't find any for a new in box from an actual person, just stupid overpriced ebay vendors, I also contacted EVGA and they said even though it's from an RMA the warranty is still transferable.


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=EVGA+2GB+GTX+760+ACX+superclocked

You must have overlooked Amazon....


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=EVGA+2GB+GTX+760+ACX+superclocked
> 
> You must have overlooked Amazon....


do you think I could actually get 200 for it? Those come with $150 in game codes and stuff, at least on newegg.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> do you think I could actually get 200 for it? Those come with $150 in game codes and stuff, at least on newegg.


You'll have to try selling it for $200 to know whether or not anyone will be buying it for that price. At the end of the day, it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I've decided to keep the card until a new line of cards comes out that I feel I need to upgrade to, all this OC info is pretty scattered though,, like BIOS modding only working on some cards or something? What's the general limiting factor on these cards? Is it heat or voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> I've decided to keep the card until a new line of cards comes out that I feel I need to upgrade to, all this OC info is pretty scattered though,, like BIOS modding only working on some cards or something? What's the general limiting factor on these cards? Is it heat or voltage?


Most cards are hardware locked to stay below 1.212v, the Hawk edition is the only one that really over-volts (as far as I know). BIOS modding can work for every card, but it all comes down to what you're trying to accomplish. If you're just trying to have a more "permanent" OC, then a BIOS mod is the way to go. If you're just looking to OC the card, then software will work out just fine.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Most cards are hardware locked to stay below 1.212v, the Hawk edition is the only one that really over-volts (as far as I know). BIOS modding can work for every card, but it all comes down to what you're trying to accomplish. If you're just trying to have a more "permanent" OC, then a BIOS mod is the way to go. If you're just looking to OC the card, then software will work out just fine.


I guess I'll bios mod it to the best OC I can get under 70-80 degrees with a nice silent fan. Is there no hardmods to go past 1.212v? Also, is it actually safe to run the card at 1.212v?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> I guess I'll bios mod it to the best OC I can get under 70-80 degrees with a nice silent fan. Is there no hardmods to go past 1.212v? Also, is it actually safe to run the card at 1.212v?


If you're concerned about 1.212v being safe or not, why would you want to go above that?









As far as I have seen, there is no way to bypass that voltage lock. It's there to keep people from messing up their cards due to sheer negligence, and requesting RMAs (my understanding of the reasons).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're concerned about 1.212v being safe or not, why would you want to go above that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen, there is no way to bypass that voltage lock. It's there to keep people from messing up their cards due to sheer negligence, and requesting RMAs (my understanding of the reasons).


Gotcha, and I'm wondering *if* I should be concerned about running the card at 1.212v, I've never messed with the 760 before and don't know what limits I should have.


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Gotcha, and I'm wondering *if* I should be concerned about running the card at 1.212v, I've never messed with the 760 before and don't know what limits I should have.


Don't worry about 1.212V there will be no problem for the card , i didn't notice even difference in heating . As far as i know this card can handle 1.3+ V , but like other said is locked , i don't think is hardware locked , most likely is soft lock . And i don't know why there is no update for Kepler Bios editor the last version is from over 1 year , and no body made a new version from than , strange isn't it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Don't worry about 1.212V there will be no problem for the card , i didn't notice even difference in heating . As far as i know this card can handle 1.3+ V , but like other said is locked , i don't think is hardware locked , most likely is soft lock . And i don't know why there is no update for Kepler Bios editor the last version is from over 1 year , and no body made a new version from than , strange isn't it


This subject has been beaten to death in this thread - its hard-locked on the majority of 760s. If you want more voltage, the Hawk is for you. Check out HOMECINEMA's posts to see what they can do. If it was just a "soft-lock", don't you think someone would have figured it out by now? Plus, that voltage lock is there to keep your card within the safe limits....


----------



## aimidin

I know , I know , but there is no prove







it doesn't matter anyway







and i know about HOMECINEMA's and his Hawk's . I am trying to be optimistic here







so try to be like me XD put a hope where there is NON XD


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Well if the card can go over 1.2125v safely, there's bound to be a way to hardmod it somewhere... :/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> I know , I know , but there is no prove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i know about HOMECINEMA's and his Hawk's . I am trying to be optimistic here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so try to be like me XD put a hope where there is NON XD


It's been locked so people don't go pumping a bunch of volts into their cards, kill them, then try to get RMAs....It's basically to protect the cards from the user.







This is why the Hawk is around, it was meant for higher overclocks, hence the LN2 vBIOS it has.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Welp, my card has an ASIC of 78%. ^.^ The memory, however, is Elpida, how well does Elpida generally overclock?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

My clocks are maxing out at 1267.3/1612.3.








EDIT: Unigine shows it as 1337/3229, but Afterburner shows the same, what gives?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> My clocks are maxing out at 1267.3/1612.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unigine shows it as 1337/3229, but Afterburner shows the same, what gives?


Screenshots would help....


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Screenshots would help....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've noticed the same thing before, I think its just Unigine bloating the numbers for some reason....


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've noticed the same thing before, I think its just Unigine bloating the numbers for some reason....


dang, what do you think of the clocks?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> dang, what do you think of the clocks?


The clocks look pretty good, is it stable so far at those clocks?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*


The clocks that are showing on Unigine is how high is you Boost clock set up , basically when you put your non boost clock up it rise parallel the boost clock , when you change the Bios you can make it more than that . I change mine because i put my default clock to 1202 and then i pick it up a little bit with programs , and on Unigine it's showing 1400+ Mhz , but the real speed is how much you set it on your overclocking program









I put a new BIOS with normal BOOST (not like in my previous post with NoN boost Bios







) but it never turn the boost on , i mean when i overclock it i don't fix the clock's and still it never goes up from that speed and my temps are 60 C on full load... i don't know how you can use that boost that is showing there ;(


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The clocks look pretty good, is it stable so far at those clocks?


yeah, ran through unigine and all that just fine, furmark is great too. So I guess now I should flash a custom bios? Its damn nice to max out saints row for once.


----------



## Speedster159

1202Mhz on the core seem rather low...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528367/rather-low-overclock-on-gtx-760


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> 1202Mhz on the core seem rather low...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528367/rather-low-overclock-on-gtx-760


Actually is not so low for this card. My maximum stable 1254 core after making new Bios , with stock Bios 1228. But we can give you some info if you can give us some







Make a picture from GPU-Z , and write what for a PC you have .


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hi, im new in this overclock thread.. i am not much mature about Overclocking,
using Zotac Gtx 760 2gb, my non overclocking temperature, Idle:29c and 99% Load:78c with 50% fan speed,
what is safe overclock temperature for 1 2 hour of gaming capacity,?
i will really thankful if some one help me







)


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hi, im new in this overclock thread.. i am not much mature about Overclocking,
> using Zotac Gtx 760 2gb, my non overclocking temperature, Idle:29c and 99% Load:78c with 50% fan speed,
> what is safe overclock temperature for 1 2 hour of gaming capacity,?
> i will really thankful if some one help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


follow the guide at the font of the thread, right now after over clocking my load is 91, but that's just because I don't have an exhaust fan or an aftermarket cpu cooler right now. (I was using a Kraken x40, but just RMAd it)


----------



## Mandeep Singh

ok, im starting overclocking now, i want to know one thing, i see the voltage in msi after burner is like nothing to handle, means i cant set voltage,
can i do overclocking without setting voltage?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> ok, im starting overclocking now, i want to know one thing, i see the voltage in msi after burner is like nothing to handle, means i cant set voltage,
> can i do overclocking without setting voltage?


Go to settings and click unlock voltage.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Go to settings and click unlock voltage.


thanks for help,
i have some questions, as im beginner, so,
-is 5 minutes kumbustor test enough to check stablity?
-does voltage really matter?
-i started overclocking from gpu clock, 50 to 60 to 70 is stable(just checked for 5 minutes, but when i do 80 the drivers crash, how to go further?
- this overclocking can gain fps 7 8 fps atleast in watch dogs?

im sorry i know i asked many questions, but i must know about it


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks for help,
> i have some questions, as im beginner, so,
> -is 5 minutes kumbustor test enough to check stablity?
> -does voltage really matter?
> -i started overclocking from gpu clock, 50 to 60 to 70 is stable(just checked for 5 minutes, but when i do 80 the drivers crash, how to go further?
> - this overclocking can gain fps 7 8 fps atleast in watch dogs?
> 
> im sorry i know i asked many questions, but i must know about it


-Stability, do 5 min furmark at 300x300 with max antialiasing, and if that works proceed to run unigine valley or heaven twice. If it passes that you're good. (Prefer to do one pass valley and one heaven)

-voltage definitely matters, run it at plus 12, or if you have the MSI Hawk, someone else will know a better max voltage.

-to go further increase the voltage and power limit, after you hit a wall there, that's the max you can get on your card.

-no idea about the gain on watchdogs, also depends on settings and stuff, I haven't really checked how much of a gain I get overclocking, I just like to get the most out of my hardware.









EDIT: improved formatting, also, overclock the memory.


----------



## aimidin

Some New results on Valley







I will make a new Tutorial how to make a BIOS soon , because at the moment i don't have time . It will explain more about Kelper Bios Tweak and i will show you how to make your stock Bios to be overclocked like it is straight from the manufacturer


----------



## Mandeep Singh

i got 50 stable, but when i do increase at 60 or even 70, the software starts crash, at 80 driver gets stop, so what should i do.?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Some New results on Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a new Tutorial how to make a BIOS soon , because at the moment i don't have time . It will explain more about Kelper Bios Tweak and i will show you how to make your stock Bios to be overclocked like it is straight from the manufacturer


Excited for the guide, found my max stable clocks, (I get higher clocks the cooler the card is). Maxes at 84 with case side panel off and fans at 100%, hopefully the noctuas will help when I get them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i got 50 stable, but when i do increase at 60 or even 70, the software starts crash, at 80 driver gets stop, so what should i do.?


Stick to 50, mine is stuck at 44. :/ Now over clock the memory.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Excited for the guide, found my max stable clocks, (I get higher clocks the cooler the card is). Maxes at 84 with case side panel off and fans at 100%, hopefully the noctuas will help when I get them
> Stick to 50, mine is stuck at 44. :/ Now over clock the memory.


oh, means it cant go up higher than 50? ah so thats the final overclocking ? :/
would overclocking memory clock help in stablity to increase gpu clock?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> oh, means it cant go up higher than 50? ah so thats the final overclocking ? :/
> would overclocking memory clock help in stablity to increase gpu clock?


as long as your +12 volt and also if your card is cooled well, as that really helped get me much further on memory at least, thinking of getting a backplate or heatsinks for the vrm and memory. Overclocking memory will net you more fps in some games, like on furmark I went from 111 fps normal to 116, but that's just furmark, haven't tested too many other things, besides just cause 2, but it only got me a 2 fps increase there, if I had other games with benchmarks I'd definitely do them, also my CPU may be bottlenecking me until I get my RMA in and maybe delid.


----------



## goldman11

will be getting my Lamptron FC-2 soon and I can finally hook these Delta's up without going deaf hopefully lowering temps somewhat and going over my old 1358 core OC that I got last time.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

So I finally got the MSI GTX 760 Hawk, yea this is very late. But that's besides the point, how do I get more volts out of it? And why is my LN2 BIOS power limit stuck at 110%? So I played around with it for a while and got a stable 1320MHz core but I havent OCed the memory but I noticed that my LN2 BIOS was stuck at 110% and not the 185% that people were saying, but when I run valley it only reaches 50% TDP anyways so is this normal? Also I can only get +12mV on the core and there is a way to softmod it to allow more voltage? So you pros at GTX 760 overclocking please help.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> as long as your +12 volt and also if your card is cooled well, as that really helped get me much further on memory at least, thinking of getting a backplate or heatsinks for the vrm and memory. Overclocking memory will net you more fps in some games, like on furmark I went from 111 fps normal to 116, but that's just furmark, haven't tested too many other things, besides just cause 2, but it only got me a 2 fps increase there, if I had other games with benchmarks I'd definitely do them, also my CPU may be bottlenecking me until I get my RMA in and maybe delid.


hi, thanks for help again,
so,now i OCed memory clock now,
now m on 60 gpu clock and 600 mem clock,
i tested 25 mins on furmark and Watch dogs,
i got 5 more fps gain on watch dogs, thats really helped me,
where i had 42 fps in watch dogs now on 47 - 48 fps, which is cool..
i dont really like Heaven and valley benchmark, they are just unstable for any card and especially for windows 8.1.. it crash on my laptop too and on my current pc, without overclocking too,
some time i need to restart my pc, because that software just crash much...
btw temp is 86 mostly maximum 88 - 87 with 82 % fan speed.. (30 mins test) and without OC Temp is 81.

Edit, i havent increase voltage, its not helped me, 60 gpu clock and 600 mem clock is stable without overclock Voltage..
gpu clock not increase more than 60 whether i treid to increase voltage too, but still it cant reach more than 60.. so i didnt increase voltage for now.,.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Ok so now I got a stable 1320MHz Core overclock (realtime clocks) and 1930MHz Mem overclock (realtime) on my GTX 760 Hawk, but I've seen people go higher with this card so what am I missing here? Also which voltage reading in GPU-Z is the core reading? Because the VDDC reading says either 1.88V or 1.94V alternatively and sometimes doesnt show anything, also when I changed voltage control from standard msi to extended msi it gave me the option to up the volts by +100 (Edit: I meant +100mV) so is this safe? it doesn's really give me more stability and also the VDDC reading stays the same as when it was +12V (Edit: I meant +12mV). Then the is mem overvoltage which is +50mV which did gave me more stability, is this safe too? I'm assuming it is since this is a Hawk card anyways. The last thing is the Aux voltage, it doesn't really give me any more stability so what overclock does it actually help? Thanks in advance









Edit: Nevermind the aux, it did gave me more stability


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Well my core clock became unstable and now I have to lower it to 1306MHz, so what am I missing here? I've seen the Hawk go much higher. Please help!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes its the only card in the 760 range that has that voltage controller that can be soft modded via afterburner hack to 1.3vc and Zawardos ( RIP ) voltage tool can take it beyond 1.3vc . But I don't know if it will still do it with the latest AB version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone


Hey, I need your expertise now.







I got the GTX 760 Hawk already so how do I go about overvolting it? Also how do I read the core voltage and mem voltage? Thanks


----------



## goldman11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> false
> Hey, I need your expertise now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the GTX 760 Hawk already so how do I go about overvolting it? Also how do I read the core voltage and mem voltage? Thanks


2 volts? that makes no sense? it would fry at that voltage, as far as I know the only thing you need/can look at is VDDC , although I saw pics of gpu-z with several voltage readings but it was an older version and an AMD card so I'm not sure how that's done if possible.

take a look here, I'm sure there are several Hawk BIOSs in there you could flash to increase voltage, or change it yourself with the program if you feel comfortable.

kepler tweaker


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> 2 volts? that makes no sense? it would fry at that voltage, as far as I know the only thing you need/can look at is VDDC , although I saw pics of gpu-z with several voltage readings but it was an older version and an AMD card so I'm not sure how that's done if possible.
> 
> take a look here, I'm sure there are several Hawk BIOSs in there you could flash to increase voltage, or change it yourself with the program if you feel comfortable.
> 
> kepler tweaker


Im serious, that's what it says? Do you want a screenshot?

Which voltage in the voltage table should I change? I already overvolted my previous 750 Ti before so I do know how.

Edit: Nevermind lol, it says 1.194/1.188.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

screenshot.gif 19k .gif file


That's the screenshot of GPU-Z with it running heaven. Why is the VDDC readings intermitten though?


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Awesomeguy10578
In order to set voltage above 1.2V you should read, understand and apply what is referred in these posts. Only for msi gtx 760 hawk which is using NCP4206 voltage controller.
Post 1
Post 2


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> In order to set voltage above 1.2V you should read, understand and apply what is referred in these posts. Only for msi gtx 760 hawk which is using NCP4206 voltage controller.
> Post 1
> Post 2


Ok thanks!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> In order to set voltage above 1.2V you should read, understand and apply what is referred in these posts. Only for msi gtx 760 hawk which is using NCP4206 voltage controller.
> Post 1
> Post 2


So wait, this works for even the gtx 760?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Also can you delete my first submission? It turned out to be unstable...


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Awesomeguy10578
It works on the msi gtx 760 hawk only.
Try to edit your post instead of posting a new post!
Add your submission as usual, i edit the OP form regularly.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> It works on the msi gtx 760 hawk only.
> Try to edit your post instead of posting a new post!
> Add your submission as usual, i edit the OP form regularly.


Ahh ok, but GPU-Z isn't reporting the voltage properly and I'm afraid of increasing the voltage without proper voltage monitoring.

The voltage reading is intermitten and that is with unigene heaven running.

Ok sorry about that, will edit in the future.

Ok, I've already submitted.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ahh ok, but GPU-Z isn't reporting the voltage properly and I'm afraid of increasing the voltage without proper voltage monitoring.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage reading is intermitten and that is with unigene heaven running.
> 
> Ok sorry about that, will edit in the future.
> 
> Ok, I've already submitted.


Msi afterburner displays the correct voltage after enabling the software hack.


----------



## Blinky7

I recently added a Gigabyte gtx 760 windforce 3x in my collection and am trying to overclock it. My last 7 cards were AMD so I was kinda new to nvidia.
I have found hte maximum of both my core and ram. The core with stock voltage (1.18v) is max stable at 1280mhz and with max 1.212v is 1306mhz. The ram is stable up to 1900mhz.

However it is the TDP that is killing me. I cant have both the core and ram overclocked at the same time without throttling. In afterburner the max I can increase the power target is to 110% which is minimal. I have tried a few things with the Kepler Bios Editor to increase the TDP but there seems to be no change in practice...
Is there any way to increase it/disable it with software? Or some good guide to change it in the bios? Because this really stands in the way of the OC...


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Msi afterburner displays the correct voltage after enabling the software hack.


Ok then, I will try it then. But is increasing the voltage advisable? My temps never go above 70C with my custom fan curve which is more aggressive than the original one. Also I think I'll still hook up a multimeter just to be sure about the voltage.


----------



## friviz68

I have a asus 760 striker platinum and I use precision x it lets me up my power target to 120% if I rember right when I was using msi afterburner my max power target was 110%


----------



## Blinky7

I managed to fix my TDP through bios... I was changing the wrong table. The correct one is the one before the last!
I also set my voltage to 1.212 in bios and my ram to 1800. The only thing I cant ffind how to set in bios is my target 3D clock... If I manage to set that to 1306mhz then I will need no program running in windows for overclocking and I would really like that!

Is there any hint on how to set the 3D speed in bios? Either with boost enabled or disabled?
I have tried a few things (for example disable boost and set base speed to 1306, or set boost to 1306 and up base speed too) but it looks like they are ignored and I end up boosting to 1228mhz or something...


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Msi afterburner displays the correct voltage after enabling the software hack.


One question, does doing the hack means I have to set the voltage at every time I boot up the pc?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> One question, does doing the hack means I have to set the voltage at every time I boot up the pc?


Yes.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes.


Awww dang it. I thought it was a one time kind of deal where you set it and it'll stay there. Is there a way to increase the volts through the BIOS or something? Sorry I'm asking a lot of questions


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Awww dang it. I thought it was a one time kind of deal where you set it and it'll stay there. Is there a way to increase the volts through the BIOS or something? Sorry I'm asking a lot of questions


No, from what i am aware of.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> No, from what i am aware of.


Well maybe I'll try it just to post some benchmark scores.


----------



## Majentrix

I bought an EVGA 760 in September of last year, but had to ditch after a month when it stopped working and I uh, misplaced the receipt so i couldn't RMA it. I thought I'd killed it by overclocking it too high.
Anyway, fast forward to today and I find the card in my spare parts box. Decided I'd give it another shot so I removed the cooler, reapplied the thermal paste and plugged it in. Started working up perfectly, and has been for the whole day.
Turns out I'd caused a short circuit when I reapplied thermal paste, and cleaning it off fixed the problem.

That'll teach me to use conductive TIM.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I bought an EVGA 760 in September of last year, but had to ditch after a month it after it stopped working and I uh, misplaced the receipt so i couldn't RMA it. I thought I had killed it by overclocking it too high.
> Anyway, fast forward to today and I find the card in my spare parts box. Decided I'd give it another shot so I removed the cooler, removed the thermal paste and plugged it in. Started working up perfectly, and has been for the whole day.
> Turns out I'd caused a short circuit when I reapplied thermal paste, and cleaning it off fixed the problem.
> 
> That'll teach me to use conductive TIM.


You mean non-conductive TIM?


----------



## manuelitosimoi

hi guys, could you please help me with my problem?









this is so frustrating..









gw165.jpg 338k .jpg file


Screenshot081.jpg 490k .jpg file


Untitled.jpg 364k .jpg file


T_T

i've tried

-taking it off and putting it back on again.
-every driver compatible. ( even the not compatible but "stable" one )
-clear uninstall and install of drivers
-cleaning the card.

not tried:
-overclocking
-underclocking

note----
RMA not possible. it already expired T_T

Specs:
CPU - i5 4430
MOBO - Z87MX-D3H
GC - Asus Geforce GTX760 ( https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAcWKDQOF-wL4ZVMOka7xxcoWN6e2qSFExD5TsfslqEpSpQu94 )
Ram - Crosair XMS3 4GB ( 2pcs )
PSU - Silverstone Strider Plus 600W
Heat Sink - cooler master si seidon 120v
Casing - Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2
Hard Drive - 1TB WD Black


----------



## aimidin

Try with some newer games, but probably your card is broken , if it fall on the ground or was hit somehow or overheated or overoverclocked it can cause that problem .

Did you buy the card second hand ? If yes , then ask the old owner , why !!!

If your RMA is expired , consider buying a new GPU !!! I think there is no service that can fix that , and even if it is , it will be expensive .


----------



## manuelitosimoi

bought it brand new.

the artifacts appeard after the warranty expired.









I have this for only a year. T_T
any other suggestions?


----------



## Mrreks

Just bought a msi 760 to replace my 670 that's recently died. Its reference design. Great news is my 670 water block should fitt it. Cant wait to play around with overclocking this thing. Any idea on a decent mild over clock for 24/7 use is?







ionly play at 1080p so 169$ is a great price to buy at. Soo excited


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrreks*
> 
> Just bought a msi 760 to replace my 670 that's recently died. Its reference design. Great news is my 670 water block should fitt it. Cant wait to play around with overclocking this thing. Any idea on a decent mild over clock for 24/7 use is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ionly play at 1080p so 169$ is a great price to buy at. Soo excited


Is it a Hawk version or not... if not around 1241+/- 30 Mhz , if it is a Hawk , you hit the jackpot for 760's , over 1300 Mhz


----------



## Mrreks

Its a reference design so its not a hawk. it went up to 1280 on stock voltage. is that safe? and should i overclock the memory? (no idea about overclocked memory benefits) its Elpida memory. would setting it to like 1750 on memory be safe for constant use? or dont touch it at all?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> bought it brand new.
> 
> the artifacts appeard after the warranty expired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this for only a year. T_T
> any other suggestions?


What volts is it running ?? 1.2v or 1.2125v . What driver are you using ?? Are you using Afterburner ??
Im surprised that it runs at all with a i5 4430 LooooL
NOT MIND READER


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> hi guys, could you please help me with my problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is so frustrating..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gw165.jpg 338k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Screenshot081.jpg 490k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Untitled.jpg 364k .jpg file
> 
> 
> T_T
> 
> i've tried
> 
> -taking it off and putting it back on again.
> -every driver compatible. ( even the not compatible but "stable" one )
> -clear uninstall and install of drivers
> -cleaning the card.
> 
> not tried:
> -overclocking
> -underclocking
> 
> note----
> RMA not possible. it already expired T_T
> 
> Specs:
> CPU - i5 4430
> MOBO - Z87MX-D3H
> GC - Asus Geforce GTX760 ( https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAcWKDQOF-wL4ZVMOka7xxcoWN6e2qSFExD5TsfslqEpSpQu94 )
> Ram - Crosair XMS3 4GB ( 2pcs )
> PSU - Silverstone Strider Plus 600W
> Heat Sink - cooler master si seidon 120v
> Casing - Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2
> Hard Drive - 1TB WD Black


Check what temps it reaches while gaming. It artifacts immediately or after some minutes of gaming session? Have you tried other power cables and installation on different pci-e slot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrreks*
> 
> Its a reference design so its not a hawk. it went up to 1280 on stock voltage. is that safe? and should i overclock the memory? (no idea about overclocked memory benefits) its Elpida memory. would setting it to like 1750 on memory be safe for constant use? or dont touch it at all?


1280Mhz is really good! Have you tested it for stability on those clocks?
Elpida memory usually means lower o/c capabilities, but on the other hand memory overclock gives marginal improvements in gaming fps so no big deal.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Do you guys play BF4? Would like to add some BF4 performance plots of the gtx 760 in first post of this thread.
Post your 1080p medium|high|ultra preset FPS results, after playing a 5-10 minutes multiplayer gaming session on a 32-64 players server! Using FRAPS is an easy way to do it, post your xsl and your o/c clocks and you are done!


----------



## Mrreks

Ill see what I can fo about the bf4 performance is I get time







. But is it safe to overclock memory. I have a waterblock and backplate on my 760. Iv had a friend who had to rma both his 290s cuz memory failed. It was with reference cooler though. I heard reference 290s coolers relay sucked. I'd like to get as much ptoformance out of my 760 as possible


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrreks*
> 
> Ill see what I can fo about the bf4 performance is I get time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But is it safe to overclock memory. I have a waterblock and backplate on my 760. Iv had a friend who had to rma both his 290s cuz memory failed. It was with reference cooler though. I heard reference 290s coolers relay sucked. I'd like to get as much ptoformance out of my 760 as possible


As safe as core overclock can be. Personally i do it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do you guys play BF4? Would like to add some BF4 performance plots of the gtx 760 in first post of this thread.
> Post your 1080p medium|high|ultra preset FPS results, after playing a 5-10 minutes multiplayer gaming session on a 32-64 players server! Using FRAPS is an easy way to do it, post your xsl and your o/c clocks and you are done!


Has BF4 been patched to the point where it is actually stable at stock clocks? I know previously, BF4 would crash without any overclocking - I've seen many, many posts about that.


----------



## Mrreks

What's Asic quality? I did the thing in gpuz it says 80% is that good?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

My GTX 760 Hawk isn't reporting proper voltage readings in GPU-Z, should I be worried? Here are my screenshots:

Here is what it is usually:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But this happened a few days back and when I restarted it becomes like the first one again:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also I can only clock in 1293MHz core and 1880MHz memory on my card, doesn't Hawk cards get binned and overclocks way more?


----------



## jiannop123

hi all !! i just joined! im a gainward gtx 760 2 gb owner my self and i would like to help with the bf4 performance plots...as soon as i find some time i will create a new thread with the results...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> My GTX 760 Hawk isn't reporting proper voltage readings in GPU-Z, should I be worried? Here are my screenshots:
> 
> Here is what it is usually:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> screenshotjpeg.jpg 78k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this happened a few days back and when I restarted it becomes like the first one again:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> screenshotworking.jpg 85k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I can only clock in 1293MHz core and 1880MHz memory on my card, doesn't Hawk cards get binned and overclocks way more?


Would you mind editing your post and actually putting the pics in the thread?


----------



## tailgator

hello all, i have a new msi gtx nvidia 760 and the hdmi port dont work, but the dvi does? if anyone got any clue on how to help please....


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tailgator*
> 
> hello all, i have a new msi gtx nvidia 760 and the hdmi port dont work, but the dvi does? if anyone got any clue on how to help please....


RMA or return it, try a different cable and monitor.


----------



## manuelitosimoi

yes i've tried the original cable from the power supply. ( i was using a different one with sleeves ) still the same

I've tried overclocking and under clocking -105, I've tried maxing up all the power and lowering all clocks. and maxing fan speed of the card.

although the artifacts become seldom, it still occurs. T_T


----------



## manuelitosimoi

yes i'm using MSI after burner... so the problem is the cpu itself?

because i've tried the original cable from the power supply. ( i was using a different one with sleeves ) still the same

I've tried overclocking and under clocking -105, I've tried maxing up all the power and lowering all clocks. and maxing fan speed of the card.

although the artifacts become seldom, it still occurs. T_T


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> yes i'm using MSI after burner... so the problem is the cpu itself?
> 
> because i've tried the original cable from the power supply. ( i was using a different one with sleeves ) still the same
> 
> I've tried overclocking and under clocking -105, I've tried maxing up all the power and lowering all clocks. and maxing fan speed of the card.
> 
> although the artifacts become seldom, it still occurs. T_T


I think they were referring to the usage of a different monitor cable. What kind of frame rates are you getting when the artifacts appear?


----------



## manuelitosimoi

ahhh i see.

HDMI? yeah HDMI cable.

my monitor is asus vx239h 23′′ ips led monitor

with regards to framerates. i believe it would not matter. because once artifacts appear ( for example on the heads of npc's ) it's there it's always there...

although if example in skyrim i play full screen ( not full screen windowed ) and artifacts appear. i just "alt tab" and when i get back the artifacts would disappear. but, on the long run on other parts of skyrim there would be sometimes other artifacts then i would just alt tab again and it would also disappear.

someone said he can't believe that my graphic card runs on an i5 4430, does the cpu really matter?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> ahhh i see.
> 
> HDMI? yeah HDMI cable.
> 
> my monitor is asus vx239h 23′′ ips led monitor
> 
> with regards to framerates. i believe it would not matter. because once artifacts appear ( for example on the heads of npc's ) it's there it's always there...
> 
> although if example in skyrim i play full screen ( not full screen windowed ) and artifacts appear. i just "alt tab" and when i get back the artifacts would disappear. but, on the long run on other parts of skyrim there would be sometimes other artifacts then i would just alt tab again and it would also disappear.
> 
> someone said he can't believe that my graphic card runs on an i5 4430, does the cpu really matter?


Yeah, like the HDMI. Have you tried using a different cable? I ask about the framerates since they would give us a hint as to whether or not you might benefit from adjusting the games' graphics settings.

Your CPU definitely matters, as the CPU can bottleneck the GPU - and vise-versa. Though after looking at the specs on your CPU, it shouldn't be the culprit in your case. After all, it is a quad-core Haswell....


----------



## manuelitosimoi

yes i'm using HDMI...

sad to say, low or high settings it's the same T_T


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Would you mind editing your post and actually putting the pics in the thread?


What's wrong with that?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Nothing wrong with it, but I personally won't d/l those pics just to look at them.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, but I personally won't d/l those pics just to look at them.


Ok sorry I'll edit it, but would you mind taking a look at what's wrong after that?

Also I just ran GPU-Z ASIC quality and it says 84%, shouldn't that mean I have a great overclocking card? Yet I can only reach 1293MHz/1880MHz???


----------



## manuelitosimoi

any other factor that could be the reason?

oh, i'm currently using the latest driver. i've tried the old "stable" one still the same.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> any other factor that could be the reason?
> 
> oh, i'm currently using the latest driver. i've tried the old "stable" one still the same.


I think you got a "lemon" of a chip. Maybe RMA it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ok sorry I'll edit it, but would you mind taking a look at what's wrong after that?
> 
> Also I just ran GPU-Z ASIC quality and it says 84%, shouldn't that mean I have a great overclocking card? Yet I can only reach 1293MHz/1880MHz???


I've seen a bunch of people who believe that the ASIC score is tied to overclocking, but as I understand it, the ASIC is referring to BitCoin mining.

Yeppers, post those pics - they always help people to help you better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> yes i'm using HDMI...
> 
> sad to say, low or high settings it's the same T_T


Ok, so have you tried using a different cable to connect your GPU to your monitor? Are you using the "Low, Medium, High, etc" presets for games, or are you customizing the settings?


----------



## manuelitosimoi

i have not tried other cables. the one i used is the free one from the monitor.

i've tried low med high settings as well as custom.. vsync, aa, etc etc.

huehuehue this is so frustrating


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> i have not tried other cables. the one i used is the free one from the monitor.
> 
> i've tried low med high settings as well as custom.. vsync, aa, etc etc.
> 
> huehuehue this is so frustrating


I'd try a different cable for sure. Actually, on my GTX 480, one of the DVI ports would go blank when I tried to oversample and one would work fine, so try a DVI or DisplayPort too.


----------



## Deegan

I just had a issue with my two 760's which was nothing but a loose sli bridge. It had me mad for almost a week. be careful if you move your pc around. LOL i swear it was the last thing i would think of but the first thing i should have looked at.


----------



## manuelitosimoi

i see.

i'll try DVI and VGA when i get home. huehuehue i hope this is the problem. just to put me at ease haha


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> i see.
> 
> i'll try DVI and VGA when i get home. huehuehue i hope this is the problem. just to put me at ease haha


Yeah, if not, contact MSI, they should help get you a new card, I'd maybe wait until the whole 900 series rolls out though.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've seen a bunch of people who believe that the ASIC score is tied to overclocking, but as I understand it, the ASIC is referring to BitCoin mining.
> 
> Yeppers, post those pics - they always help people to help you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so have you tried using a different cable to connect your GPU to your monitor? Are you using the "Low, Medium, High, etc" presets for games, or are you customizing the settings?


K then, I'll post again just for the sake of it.

Can anyone tell me what's wrong with my voltage reading on GPU-Z? :


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> K then, I'll post again just for the sake of it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with my voltage reading on GPU-Z? :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's strange.... I wonder if the vBIOS on that card was changed, did you get the card new?

Also, do you get a similar effect if you check the voltage in Afterburner?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's strange.... I wonder if the vBIOS on that card was changed, did you get the card new?
> 
> Also, do you get a similar effect if you check the voltage in Afterburner?


I got the card brand new, in afterburner the voltage reading doesnt even show...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> I got the card brand new, in afterburner the voltage reading doesnt even show...


Afterburner Settings->Monitoring and check the GPU Voltage.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Afterburner Settings->Monitoring and check the GPU Voltage.


Oh right.. now it shows.







gonna check if it's accurate

Edit: Ok it actually reports correct voltage readings! Yay! But what's up with GPU-Z then???


----------



## Ousted

so my card stable overclock is 1320c and 7400m.

But when i run valley, it runs until test 14/15 and then i get black screen and lose the overclock. This happened to me in bf3 also.
So i went into the bios and increase the power limit, since it was hitting 111%
Now it reaches 117% but i still get the black screen and lose the overclock.
Afterburner looks something like this:



Is there something more i can mod on the bios to prevent this?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> so my card stable overclock is 1320c and 7400m.
> 
> But when i run valley, it runs until test 14/15 and then i get black screen and lose the overclock. This happened to me in bf3 also.
> So i went into the bios and increase the power limit, since it was hitting 111%
> Now it reaches 117% but i still get the black screen and lose the overclock.
> Afterburner looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something more i can mod on the bios to prevent this?


Lower your clocks. Its unstable.


----------



## Ousted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Lower your clocks. Its unstable.


i was hopping on something like add x volts on the x tab of the kepler bios mod.
I know its unstable, but it does run 4 out of 5 times.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> i was hopping on something like add x volts on the x tab of the kepler bios mod.
> I know its unstable, but it does run 4 out of 5 times.


Well there's no other way, besides what's good of an overclock if it's unstable?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> i was hopping on something like add x volts on the x tab of the kepler bios mod.
> I know its unstable, but it does run 4 out of 5 times.


Nope, voltage is locked on these cards. :/


----------



## Ousted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Nope, voltage is locked on these cards. :/


Oh thats a shame







, i guess its 1306 then


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> so my card stable overclock is 1320c and 7400m.
> 
> But when i run valley, it runs until test 14/15 and then i get black screen and lose the overclock. This happened to me in bf3 also.
> So i went into the bios and increase the power limit, since it was hitting 111%
> Now it reaches 117% but i still get the black screen and lose the overclock.
> Afterburner looks something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something more i can mod on the bios to prevent this?


Try with 120% PT and put a large fan for extra cooling aid. Also better is to try with stock memory clocks in order to find your max core o/c potentials.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> i was hopping on something like add x volts on the x tab of the kepler bios mod.
> I know its unstable, but it does run 4 out of 5 times.


MSI 760 Hawk is the only option here for more vcore .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> MSI 760 Hawk is the only option here for more vcore .


That statement should almost become part of the name for this thread - "Nvidia GTX 760 Owner's Club - Only the Hawk can Over-volt"....hehehe....


----------



## Maestro1337

What about bios mod for the rest of the 760s?


----------



## Maestro1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do you guys play BF4? Would like to add some BF4 performance plots of the gtx 760 in first post of this thread.
> Post your 1080p medium|high|ultra preset FPS results, after playing a 5-10 minutes multiplayer gaming session on a 32-64 players server! Using FRAPS is an easy way to do it, post your xsl and your o/c clocks and you are done!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*


Nice sir, can you do it on a 64player server, 5' minutes gaming sessions with low, medium high and ultra presets and post your fraps xsl files?


----------



## Ousted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice sir, can you do it on a 64player server, 5' minutes gaming sessions with low, medium high and ultra presets and post your fraps xsl files?


thats so much work though, just ultra 1080p, also it should be always on the same map to try to avoid some variance


----------



## Nedooo

@ousted

Stable, oh boy, just makes me wonder what is unstable in your mind?!?!?


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ousted*
> 
> so my card stable overclock is 1320c and 7400m.
> 
> But when i run valley, it runs until test 14/15 and then i get black screen and lose the overclock. This happened to me in bf3 also.
> So i went into the bios and increase the power limit, since it was hitting 111%
> Now it reaches 117% but i still get the black screen and lose the overclock.
> Afterburner looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something more i can mod on the bios to prevent this?


First learn what "stable" stands for...


----------



## soratheultima

Hey, first post here.. so i sort of short circuited my gainward 760 phantom (2gb) (trying to take another pci x1 card out) i saw a red/orange spark emit from the card... it was quick and stopped and there was no smell. . the graphics card is still being detected but i get a black screen and this is what gpuz says... (i have also been through a 4 hour session with nvflash in dos to flash the bios since it is corrupt now) but i keep getting an error that the EEPROM is not supported (newest version of nvflash) EEPROM ID (20,00FF) : Unknown. (i also can't save the bios through GPUZ.
is this card dead or can i save it?


----------



## jcgamer

For the overclocking part in this thread, it says to use unigine as the final step to showing stability. What settings are we suppose to use when we initially set it up? Other than that it helped me out a lot!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcgamer*
> 
> For the overclocking part in this thread, it says to use unigine as the final step to showing stability. What settings are we suppose to use when we initially set it up? Other than that it helped me out a lot!


ExtremeHD preset. The ultimate stability test are the games though


----------



## THC Butterz

Last night I flashed both of my cards (1 reference Nvidia Brand 760, and one base model non reference EVGA 760) with the Zotac Amp Edition Bios, Working great on both cards, good for a easy bios OC to both the GPU and Vram! I set my fans to manual because I cant hear the fans with my cans on my ears so it doesnt bother me anyway so why not have cool cards!


----------



## spacetoast31

Im throwing some EK thermospheres on my 2 pair of 760sc' , and modding the blower heatsink (i have the 2762 version) so i can keep it on with the waterblock, But what size and how many vrm heatsinks will i need to order?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Sorry if I asked a simillar qustion before, but what's the safe 24/7 voltage for the GTX 760 again? Was 1.3V ok someone said? BTW I'm gonna try the AB voltage hack which is why I'm asking this.
Thanks,
Owen


----------



## giovannic

hey guys! here is a new proud owner of GTX760. i bought on july an Asus GTX760 DC2OC. very happy with it and i going to start soon to do some overclocking.
here is a screenshot of gpu-z:


----------



## Asus11

tested out my bros 760 Mars.. can confirm its dam fast and scores more in valley ( only tested valley )

than my 780 ti overclocked lol

crazy


----------



## Insane569

Returned my MSI 760 Twin Frozr and got 2 Nvidia reference cards.

Gonna overclock em sooner or later.


----------



## SLeePYG72786

Submitted the form! Here's a screenie of my max stable OC. Been working on it for the past few days, and I think I've hit the limits with this card. It's a Gigabyte GV-N760WF2OC-2GD.


----------



## racehunter12

Can someone please provide me with the bios needed to unlock 1.3V on MSI GTX760 HAWK? Would be grateful.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLeePYG72786*
> 
> Submitted the form! Here's a screenie of my max stable OC. Been working on it for the past few days, and I think I've hit the limits with this card. It's a Gigabyte GV-N760WF2OC-2GD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racehunter12*
> 
> Can someone please provide me with the bios needed to unlock 1.3V on MSI GTX760 HAWK? Would be grateful.


There is none AFAIK.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racehunter12*
> 
> Can someone please provide me with the bios needed to unlock 1.3V on MSI GTX760 HAWK? Would be grateful.


You need to do the AB voltage hack for the GK110 cards to unlock the 1.3V.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLeePYG72786*
> 
> Submitted the form! Here's a screenie of my max stable OC. Been working on it for the past few days, and I think I've hit the limits with this card. It's a Gigabyte GV-N760WF2OC-2GD.


What's the sustained clocks in games? I'd like to know that hehehe


----------



## SLeePYG72786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What's the sustained clocks in games? I'd like to know that hehehe


1320MHz


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLeePYG72786*
> 
> 1320MHz


Wow that's awesome. I feel like I got a crappy chip since on my Hawk I got only 1293MHz...








Welp I guess it's overvolting time for me! hehehe


----------



## SLeePYG72786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Wow that's awesome. I feel like I got a crappy chip since on my Hawk I got only 1293MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp I guess it's overvolting time for me! hehehe


Far Cry 3 crashed, so I've had to dial it back a tad. I'm kinda sad because it ran through 3DMark Fire Strike like 4 times, and Heaven like 3 times. Tonight was the first time I was able to actually play some games on the new settings and about an hour into FC3 it crashed. I dialed it back to GPU: 1150MHz and the Memory: 1752MHz. Gonna try it again for a while and see how it goes. If it crashes again I'll just remove the memory OC and figure out the GPU OC then go from there. Ugh. Sadness. That's a boost of 1306MHz btw.

EDIT > Boost 1293MHz was stable for quite a while, but still crashed. Now sitting on 1280MHz (1124MHz GPU). I've completely taken the Memory out of the equation since 1306MHz.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLeePYG72786*
> 
> Far Cry 3 crashed, so I've had to dial it back a tad. I'm kinda sad because it ran through 3DMark Fire Strike like 4 times, and Heaven like 3 times. Tonight was the first time I was able to actually play some games on the new settings and about an hour into FC3 it crashed. I dialed it back to GPU: 1150MHz and the Memory: 1752MHz. Gonna try it again for a while and see how it goes. If it crashes again I'll just remove the memory OC and figure out the GPU OC then go from there. Ugh. Sadness. That's a boost of 1306MHz btw.


That's still a tad higher than my boost. I can do 1306MHz but [email protected] crashes so I dial it back to 1293MHz boost...


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLeePYG72786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Wow that's awesome. I feel like I got a crappy chip since on my Hawk I got only 1293MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp I guess it's overvolting time for me! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 crashed, so I've had to dial it back a tad. I'm kinda sad because it ran through 3DMark Fire Strike like 4 times, and Heaven like 3 times. Tonight was the first time I was able to actually play some games on the new settings and about an hour into FC3 it crashed. I dialed it back to GPU: 1150MHz and the Memory: 1752MHz. Gonna try it again for a while and see how it goes. If it crashes again I'll just remove the memory OC and figure out the GPU OC then go from there. Ugh. Sadness. That's a boost of 1306MHz btw.
> 
> EDIT > Boost 1293MHz was stable for quite a while, but still crashed. Now sitting on 1280MHz (1124MHz GPU). I've completely taken the Memory out of the equation since 1306MHz.
Click to expand...

Benchmarks don't really tell you if your system is stable or not. Playing actual games will tell you if your OC is stable.


----------



## SLeePYG72786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Benchmarks don't really tell you if your system is stable or not. Playing actual games will tell you if your OC is stable.


I know.


----------



## racehunter12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> You need to do the AB voltage hack for the GK110 cards to unlock the 1.3V.


So can you please provide me with the link where i can see how its done?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racehunter12*
> 
> So can you please provide me with the link where i can see how its done?


Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197

Use MSI Afterburner Beta 18 and also move back the system time or use runasdate so it works.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

So I messed around with my MSI GTX 760 Hawk again and tried overvolting it. For some reason I couldn't get "Zawarudo's AB Voltage Hack" tool to work so I just overvolted from within MSI AfterBurner. I finally got a max stable clock of 1360MHz/1880MHz, I didn't mess with the memory much because the voltage is the same.

Here is the Unigene Vallet Extreme HD result:


It doesn't look like a big gain from the normal volt settings:


Given that the difference isn't very big I might as well go back to stock volts rather than dealing with all the hassle of changing the date and time and dealing with higher power. Also is it normal for the card to idle at 1.3V after the mod?


----------



## Insane569

Figured might as well join the club. Posted a pic of one of my reference cards.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gdzpz
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fy5er
Running in SLI


----------



## Peanuts4

I have an EVGA GTX 760 superclocked. I'm not all that familiar with EVGA PrecisionX software or newer OC software in general.

So started tinkering, no matter what I do with PrecisionX in terms of OCing any game I try crashes. Put the power setting to 115% power and still nothing. However Not running PrecisionX OC'ed settings it works like a champ no game crashes/ it telling me something happened with the driver.

Sort of confusing but the specs show: Core Clock 1072, MHzBoost Clock 1137 MHz, Effective Memory Clock 6008MHZ, but idle it's not sitting at 1072 which likely is normal with power saving. But I'm surprised it can't hit 1200Mhz.. Welcome to any advice.


----------



## jahlex

Hi,

I think I need some help here









I am trying to overclock the GPU of my GTX 760 Hawk and the best I can do for now is +20MHz. At +30Mhz I got artifacts, at +40MHz the driver crashes.

Should I just give saying I have a crappy card, or do you have any clue ?

Thank you


----------



## racehunter12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think I need some help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to overclock the GPU of my GTX 760 Hawk and the best I can do for now is +20MHz. At +30Mhz I got artifacts, at +40MHz the driver crashes.
> 
> Should I just give saying I have a crappy card, or do you have any clue ?
> 
> Thank you


Every damn Hawk is the same, mine too.. Overvoltage is required but no one here is giving me an answer how to do it, so far nothing has worked.


----------



## jahlex

Well, I tried this to unlock voltage : http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197

I was able to run at +120MHz but the weird thing is that I get lower performance. I am lost...


----------



## racehunter12

For me even the hack doesnt work.. I am so pissed off.. Did everything, first the soft mod with beta 18, then the zawarudo hack, and nothing.. I think the hacks worked though, as i saw that the slider in AB moved as i aplied the voltage from the zawarudo program but when i run the Kombustor with ONLY +30 mhz it's like 20 seconds and the drivers crash







And I can't even monitor the voltage neither with GPU-Z nor with AB, even that I have checked volatge monitoring... I'm about to crash this card..


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think I need some help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to overclock the GPU of my GTX 760 Hawk and the best I can do for now is +20MHz. At +30Mhz I got artifacts, at +40MHz the driver crashes.
> 
> Should I just give saying I have a ****ty card, or do you have any clue ?
> 
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racehunter12*
> 
> Every damn Hawk is the same, mine too.. Overvoltage is required but no one here is giving me an answer how to do it, so far nothing has worked.


Check my post here on how to overvolt. If it isn't stable go and overvolt it. I got +150 core and +750 mem on all the stock voltage options set to max but now with 1300mV with the hack I got +220 core and +750 mem.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 760 superclocked. I'm not all that familiar with EVGA PrecisionX software or newer OC software in general.
> 
> So started tinkering, no matter what I do with PrecisionX in terms of OCing any game I try crashes. Put the power setting to 115% power and still nothing. However Not running PrecisionX OC'ed settings it works like a champ no game crashes/ it telling me something happened with the driver.
> 
> Sort of confusing but the specs show: Core Clock 1072, MHzBoost Clock 1137 MHz, Effective Memory Clock 6008MHZ, but idle it's not sitting at 1072 which likely is normal with power saving. But I'm surprised it can't hit 1200Mhz.. Welcome to any advice.


Have you tried overvolting it from the prescisionX software? Also are all drivers and the prescisionX up to date. If you have done all of these then you just lost the sillicon lottery.


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Check my post here on how to overvolt. If it isn't stable go and overvolt it. I got +150 core and +750 mem on all the stock voltage options set to max but now with 1300mV with the hack I got +220 core and +750 mem.


Are you talking about this post ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/5950#post_23595230

Because that is what I did and it does not unlock the 1300mV


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> Are you talking about this post ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/5950#post_23595230
> 
> Because that is what I did and it does not unlock the 1300mV


What's the GPU voltage before doing that? Also I think you have to flip it to LN2 BIOS first to unlock 1.3V.


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What's the GPU voltage before doing that? Also I think you have to flip it to LN2 BIOS first to unlock 1.3V.


Just switched to LN2.



I did the /ri4,20,99 trick again and stil the same, no 1.3V.

Default voltage seems to be 1.15V, goes to 1.225V when I set 1250 in AB.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Have you tried overvolting it from the prescisionX software? Also are all drivers and the prescisionX up to date. If you have done all of these then you just lost the sillicon lottery.


It looks like a slider in precision X but I basically have 2 choices, 0mv or straight to +12mV. How much voltage is that really on this card I don't want to damage it or the system?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> It looks like a slider in precision X but I basically have 2 choices, 0mv or straight to +12mV. How much voltage is that really on this card I don't want to damage it or the system?


Put it at that max, since the voltage has been hardware locked to keep you from damaging your card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> Just switched to LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the /ri4,20,99 trick again and stil the same, no 1.3V.
> 
> Default voltage seems to be 1.15V, goes to 1.225V when I set 1250 in AB.


Google is your friend, and so is the search function for this thread. This particular topic gets covered again and again....Check out HOMECINEMA's posts, he's explained a couple times how to do the voltage hack for the Hawk.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> Just switched to LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the /ri4,20,99 trick again and stil the same, no 1.3V.
> 
> Default voltage seems to be 1.15V, goes to 1.225V when I set 1250 in AB.


What's the voltage option without the mod?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> It looks like a slider in precision X but I basically have 2 choices, 0mv or straight to +12mV. How much voltage is that really on this card I don't want to damage it or the system?


like Blaze said it's max overvoltage is defined by Nvidia so it's completely safe. If you unlock the voltage like on the hawk however, that isn't guaranteed to be safe since Nvidia doesn't approve it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> like Blaze said it's max overvoltage is defined by Nvidia so it's completely safe. If you unlock the voltage like on the hawk however, that isn't guaranteed to be safe since Nvidia doesn't approve it.


Exactly this ^


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> like Blaze said it's max overvoltage is defined by Nvidia so it's completely safe. If you unlock the voltage like on the hawk however, that isn't guaranteed to be safe since Nvidia doesn't approve it.


I see thank you.

So I did more tweaking, and I forgot to set my power target to 115% but nothing crashed at 100%, could 115% make some peoples crash? Anywho on my EVGA SC I have it running at power target 100, GPU temp target 80, GPU clock offset I have at +59 (1,130 Mhz) and Mem clock offset +246 (3,496 Mhz). I didn't overvolt it yet anyway. How would you guys say this overclock looks any recommendations?

I have to say I really dislike PrecisionX, I find the sliders a pain to use and the profiles are rediculous to try to figure out how to use them and save ect. But my problem I have now is I have increasted my GPU clock offset and I see the red arrow at the top but is there a way to see what my boost speed is or what it has increased to other than trying to hop out of a game and guesstimating the arrow?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I see thank you.
> 
> So I did more tweaking, and I forgot to set my power target to 115% but nothing crashed at 100%, could 115% make some peoples crash? Anywho on my EVGA SC I have it running at power target 100, GPU temp target 80, GPU clock offset I have at +59 (1,130 Mhz) and Mem clock offset +246 (3,496 Mhz). I didn't overvolt it yet anyway. How would you guys say this overclock looks any recommendations?
> 
> I have to say I really dislike PrecisionX, I find the sliders a pain to use and the profiles are rediculous to try to figure out how to use them and save ect. But my problem I have now is I have increasted my GPU clock offset and I see the red arrow at the top but is there a way to see what my boost speed is or what it has increased to other than trying to hop out of a game and guesstimating the arrow?


That OC sounds decent, but what matters is whether or not its a stable OC, and if the temps are staying within reasonable levels. You can always use Afterburner, it works with pretty much every card. GPU-Z will show you what your current clock speeds are at - memory, core, and boost.


----------



## jahlex

I finally succeded in unlocking the 1.3V.

I can reach higher frequencies but going to 1.3V is pointless because, as my card gets immediately to 95°, frequency & voltage are lowered by the card to avoid it to fry









Better performances anyway, I could probably do better with watercooling or with a case with a better cooling.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> I finally succeded in unlocking the 1.3V.
> 
> I can reach higher frequencies but going to 1.3V is pointless because, as my card gets immediately to 95°, frequency & voltage are lowered by the card to avoid it to fry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better performances anyway, I could probably do better with watercooling or with a case with a better cooling.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What does your fan curve look like? Setting an aggressive profile could help out a little with the temps....


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What does your fan curve look like? Setting an aggressive profile could help out a little with the temps....


I forced the fan to 100%. Running at 95-98°C anyway.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> I forced the fan to 100%. Running at 95-98°C anyway.


Ah, I see.... Have you tried backing the voltage down a little? Or back the core clock back 13mhz?

If you're feeling adventurous, you could swap out the thermal compound on the card for a higher performing one. I swapped the compound on the warmer of my two cards, and it leveled out my temps between the cards. Though, its only going to really be worth it if you're going to use top performers like GC Exttreme or Liquid Pro/Ultra....


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, I see.... Have you tried backing the voltage down a little? Or back the core clock back 13mhz?


Yes, if I back the voltage down, I am not stable with this clock. If I back the clock down for 10-13 MHz, I cannot back the voltage down.

The settings I posted are the best compromise I found with the fan at 100%. At 1.28V (GPU-Z says 1.225V ?) & 1211MHz my card stays around 91-93° in load.

I have now to try these settings with a dynamic fan curve.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> I forced the fan to 100%. Running at 95-98°C anyway.


What? How is that possible? My Hawk stays under 80C usually staying in the low 70s. What case do you use?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I see thank you.
> 
> So I did more tweaking, and I forgot to set my power target to 115% but nothing crashed at 100%, could 115% make some peoples crash? Anywho on my EVGA SC I have it running at power target 100, GPU temp target 80, GPU clock offset I have at +59 (1,130 Mhz) and Mem clock offset +246 (3,496 Mhz). I didn't overvolt it yet anyway. How would you guys say this overclock looks any recommendations?
> 
> I have to say I really dislike PrecisionX, I find the sliders a pain to use and the profiles are rediculous to try to figure out how to use them and save ect. But my problem I have now is I have increasted my GPU clock offset and I see the red arrow at the top but is there a way to see what my boost speed is or what it has increased to other than trying to hop out of a game and guesstimating the arrow?


I see, looks like a decent overclock. But increasing the power limit won't hurt matters either since it would let the GPU clock up all the time instead of being throttled at times due to reaching the power limit.


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What? How is that possible? My Hawk stays under 80C usually staying in the low 70s. What case do you use?


I have an old Antec 1080 AMG. 1x80mm fan front, 1x80mm fan back.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> I have an old Antec 1080 AMG. 1x80mm fan front, 1x80mm fan back.


Well no wonder it get's so hot. Seriously, if you can afford the Hawk you should get a better case. Share the rest of your system specs?


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Well no wonder it get's so hot. Seriously, if you can afford the Hawk you should get a better case. Share the rest of your system specs?


I actually bought the 760 hawk used for 140$.

I am not so sure that the case is the issue, I get +90°C with the case opened. Maybe should I check the Thermal Paste on the graphic card.

I will run a bench with the default settings to see how hot it goes.

Alim : Seasonic S12 500W
MB : Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
Proc : Core i5 2500K at 4.5 GHz - Fan Thermalright Macho
RAM : 2x4Go DDR3 G.Skill PC17000 at 2133Mhz


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> I actually bought the 760 hawk used for 140$.
> 
> I am not so sure that the case is the issue, I get +90°C with the case opened. Maybe should I check the Thermal Paste on the graphic card.
> 
> I will run a bench with the default settings to see how hot it goes.
> 
> Alim : Seasonic S12 500W
> MB : Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
> Proc : Core i5 2500K at 4.5 GHz - Fan Thermalright Macho
> RAM : 2x4Go DDR3 G.Skill PC17000 at 2133Mhz


Oh ok, sorry to burst your bubble but maybe it was an unlucky chip was the reason the previous owner sold it. I've seen many "non-extreme" cards handle those clocks on stock voltage. A Hawk should do over 1300MHz easy with increased voltage usually.


----------



## jahlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Oh ok, sorry to burst your bubble but maybe it was an unlucky chip was the reason the previous owner sold it. I've seen many "non-extreme" cards handle those clocks on stock voltage. A Hawk should do over 1300MHz easy with increased voltage usually.


The seller is not an overclocker, he bought the 760 when it came out, he replaced it by a 970. I think he did not know how good or bad the chip is. But this is totally possible that I lost at the silicon lottery.

I will bench with normal settings to check the temperature. Maybe I will try to replace the thermal paste. If it is not better, it won't be worse.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahlex*
> 
> The seller is not an overclocker, he bought the 760 when it came out, he replaced it by a 970. I think he did not know how good or bad the chip is. But this is totally possible that I lost at the silicon lottery.
> 
> I will bench with normal settings to check the temperature. Maybe I will try to replace the thermal paste. If it is not better, it won't be worse.


I think you very well might have lost on the sillicon lottery. Is the air from the heatsink super hot? Because even mine peaking at the low 70s has super hot exhaust temps on near max fan speed on my custom fan curve, if yours is hot too then it probably is just because the chip is bad and is a really high leakage chip. Plus, changing the thermal paste voids your warranty on MSI cards. Also have you tried cleaning out the heatsinks?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> I think you very well might have lost on the sillicon lottery. Is the air from the heatsink super hot? Because even mine peaking at the low 70s has super hot exhaust temps on near max fan speed on my custom fan curve, if yours is hot too then it probably is just because the chip is bad and is a really high leakage chip. Plus, changing the thermal paste voids your warranty on MSI cards. Also have you tried cleaning out the heatsinks?


Buying the card from someone also voids the warranty. Consumer Info 101: warranties don't transfer from person to person, unless the warranty specifically states that its transferable.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

ASUS and Palit and others expressly state that their warranties are not transferable iirc, but other companies like MSI will warranty their products from the manufacture date for the warranty period based only on the stickers on the card/board/etc, so their warranty is transferable in practice because you don't need a receipt/invoice. Then there's EVGA which does have a warranty policy that explicitly is transferable from one owner to another.

Just one of the many reasons why I prefer to buy EVGA cards. Their 'step up' program, explicitly allowing waterblocks to not void warranty, etc, are some others.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> ASUS and Palit and others expressly state that their warranties are not transferable iirc, but other companies like MSI will warranty their products from the manufacture date for the warranty period based only on the stickers on the card/board/etc, so their warranty is transferable in practice because you don't need a receipt/invoice. Then there's EVGA which does have a warranty policy that explicitly is transferable from one owner to another.
> 
> Just one of the many reasons why I prefer to buy EVGA cards. Their 'step up' program, explicitly allowing waterblocks to not void warranty, etc, are some others.


Yup, that ^


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Yup, that ^


Like I was saying: Unless their warranty states that it's transferable, then they're normally not. The moral of my statement is to check with the company to make sure.









NOTE: I'm not just referring to PC components....


----------



## tjb423

I have been noticing a problem lately that when I put my computer to sleep and take it back out the card will just sit at 1071 MHz on the Core until I start up a game, then it will rise to 1293 MHz (My overclocked settings) and after closing the game it drops right back to 1071. I seem to have to enable and then Disable K-Boost just to get the card to go back to it's resting speed of 135 MHz. Upon re-sleeping, the same issue occurs and it really bothers me. Has anyone else had this issue before? My exact model for reference is the EVGA 02G-P4-3765-KR.


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> I have been noticing a problem lately that when I put my computer to sleep and take it back out the card will just sit at 1071 MHz on the Core until I start up a game, then it will rise to 1293 MHz (My overclocked settings) and after closing the game it drops right back to 1071. I seem to have to enable and then Disable K-Boost just to get the card to go back to it's resting speed of 135 MHz. Upon re-sleeping, the same issue occurs and it really bothers me. Has anyone else had this issue before? My exact model for reference is the EVGA 02G-P4-3765-KR.


Energy efficiency mod


----------



## tjb423

What exactly is that? can I get a link?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> What exactly is that? can I get a link?


You don't need a link







I mean Energy efficiency mod is made and integrated in the BIOS , When your GPU is in 2D mode ( it's not used for 3D applications) it's Underclocking it self for lower Energy consumption . When you Turn ON K-BOOST ,it only stays in 3D mode , what ever you do , That's why it's stays always at your full Clock speed Freq .


----------



## karlek10

Can someone help me doing the voltmod on a msi 760 HAWK. I have done the "copying setings" thing, and i get the :41 answer from command prompt.

I use 4.0.0 final, but can't get voltage monitoring in it. I put the slider to +100 voltage, but gpu-z reads 1.188V, gpu-shark reads 1.200V limit voltage.. and second thing, my max. core clock is the same as without the voltmod.

I don't get it what i did wrong..

Help would be apreciated, tyvm.

EDIT: i use latest nvidia drivers, latest GPU-z, afterburner 4.0.0 final..

SPEC: i5 4670 non-k, seasonic g-450, 2x4gb gskill memory, samsung evo 520 120gb, asus h97m-plus...


----------



## MortalWombat81

Hi karlek, had the same trouble with my Hawk these days, but it finally worked.

I got with 340.88 driver and 4.1 afterburner:

1356 mhz coreclock
8000 mhz memory
+100mV core
+50 mV memory
+20 mV aux(pci interface)

Unigine valley extreme preset: 48 fps and 2010 score.

Main probleme: unable to get more voltage at the core, all monitoring programmms show 1,2 V constant.
Reason: the hawk has two voltage controlers npc 4206. ( core) and up6262 (mem + aux).
Only the special afterburners SE for msi lighning,hawk etc. Get theme exactly. If you click on the info button at the afterburner only the up 6262 is listed three times, whats from and some kind of reglementation.

What you have:
Activate LN2 bios switch
Delete afterburner complete (+ profilefolders etc.)
Install afterburner SE lighning edition http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
Version is outdated so set back your date in windows (christmas 2013 or so) to run it. Afterburner wants to restart. Its ok.
Set settings in AB activate voltage control and bla (only not force constant voltage) and the enhanced msi profile.
If you look now at the info button AB has now the correct detection of the two DIFFFerent vdddc controlers.
Its now possible the overclock the voltage and activate the core voltage monitor.

If you want newest version AB like 4.1:
Copy the .cfg profile file from the folder from the SE AB and overwrite the new one from the 4.1 AB.
The difference is the I2C bus value tables in the cfg. The 4.1 AB write one valuetable in the detectionfile, the older AB SE write two valuetables in the file.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlek10*
> 
> Can someone help me doing the voltmod on a msi 760 HAWK. I have done the "copying setings" thing, and i get the :41 answer from command prompt.
> 
> I use 4.0.0 final, but can't get voltage monitoring in it. I put the slider to +100 voltage, but gpu-z reads 1.188V, gpu-shark reads 1.200V limit voltage.. and second thing, my max. core clock is the same as without the voltmod.
> 
> I don't get it what i did wrong..
> 
> Help would be apreciated, tyvm.
> 
> EDIT: i use latest nvidia drivers, latest GPU-z, afterburner 4.0.0 final..
> 
> SPEC: i5 4670 non-k, seasonic g-450, 2x4gb gskill memory, samsung evo 520 120gb, asus h97m-plus...


You need to clean uninstall msi afterburner and use msi afterburner beta 18. Then do the afterburner voltage mod again, then install latest afterburner on top of it (dont uninstall first) then you can do the 1.3V voltage mod.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MortalWombat81*
> 
> Hi karlek, had the same trouble with my Hawk these days, but it finally worked.
> 
> I got with 340.88 driver and 4.1 afterburner:
> 
> 1356 mhz coreclock
> 8000 mhz memory
> +100mV core
> +50 mV memory
> +20 mV aux(pci interface)
> 
> Unigine valley extreme preset: 48 fps and 2010 score.
> 
> Main probleme: unable to get more voltage at the core, all monitoring programmms show 1,2 V constant.
> Reason: the hawk has two voltage controlers npc 4206. ( core) and up6262 (mem + aux).
> Only the special afterburners SE for msi lighning,hawk etc. Get theme exactly. If you click on the info button at the afterburner only the up 6262 is listed three times, whats from and some kind of reglementation.
> 
> What you have:
> Activate LN2 bios switch
> Delete afterburner complete (+ profilefolders etc.)
> Install afterburner SE lighning edition http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
> Version is outdated so set back your date in windows (christmas 2013 or so) to run it. Afterburner wants to restart. Its ok.
> Set settings in AB activate voltage control and bla (only not force constant voltage) and the enhanced msi profile.
> If you look now at the info button AB has now the correct detection of the two DIFFFerent vdddc controlers.
> Its now possible the overclock the voltage and activate the core voltage monitor.
> 
> If you want newest version AB like 4.1:
> Copy the .cfg profile file from the folder from the SE AB and overwrite the new one from the 4.1 AB.
> The difference is the I2C bus value tables in the cfg. The 4.1 AB write one valuetable in the detectionfile, the older AB SE write two valuetables in the file.


Check my post above


----------



## karlek10

OK ty guys, i have done it through 4.0.0.. i got 1,3V but with LLC, which is fine for me.

I can get 1,275V, afterburner reads it if i put msi standar, not extended.. and now i have direct voltage, not offset.

The main problem is that my card is a banana sample.. asic only 65,5%.. so on my "max" voltage of 1,275V i get only 1306 stable core clock..









Memory is fine it gets easy on +700..

I've got it in this funny box (i rmad a gaming edition wit asic of 83,2%)


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlek10*
> 
> 
> OK ty guys, i have done it through 4.0.0.. i got 1,3V but with LLC, which is fine for me.
> 
> I can get 1,275V, afterburner reads it if i put msi standar, not extended.. and now i have direct voltage, not offset.
> 
> The main problem is that my card is a banana sample.. asic only 65,5%.. so on my "max" voltage of 1,275V i get only 1306 stable core clock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory is fine it gets easy on +700..
> 
> I've got it in this funny box (i rmad a gaming edition wit asic of 83,2%)


So wait did you manage to enable LLC? BEcause I couldnt do it, if so please tell me howd you did it.

Hmm I guess the RMA products are a little lower binned? And Ive never seen such a box before...


----------



## karlek10

No, i got LLC i guess, beacause it wokrs on 1,275V, when i set the slider on 1,3V.

So the -0,225 is LLC i think?

Does it make a difference? With or without? I mean bcs i got such a crap sample of a chip..


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlek10*
> 
> No, i got LLC i guess, beacause it wokrs on 1,275V, when i set the slider on 1,3V.
> 
> So the -0,225 is LLC i think?
> 
> Does it make a difference? With or without? I mean bcs i got such a crap sample of a chip..


Oh I meant LLC as in like on motherboards where it stops vDroops like that. I can't enable it on mine, mine vDroops to 1.275V on load too. I think if you could enable LLC on it to maintain constant 1.3V it would be better. Also I want to ask, does your card's voltage go down when idle becuase mine stays at 1.3V.


----------



## karlek10

Mine stays to at the set voltage. Only if i switch to default profile it goes down.. so basicaly i have 2x profiles, 1 as default, and 2 @1,255V.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlek10*
> 
> Mine stays to at the set voltage. Only if i switch to default profile it goes down.. so basicaly i have 2x profiles, 1 as default, and 2 @1,255V.


Ahh ok, yup I do that too. I thought you were running it at 1.27V?


----------



## karlek10

Im curently on 1,255, i tried on max, 1,275V, and got driver crash in dota 2.. maybe the problem was +100 on core.. who knows..

But i only play that so its kinda hard for me to test it properly..

This +55 on core & +700 on mem. @ 1,255V gives me a lot less drops to 70-80 fps in 5v5 fights.. than on default.. so its OK for me..


----------



## THC Butterz

I just noticed the benchmarks in the op dont reflect close to my settup at all, is valley cpu intensive?
The single gpu benchmarks are only 100 to 200 points behind my sli settup, and I bench no where near what the sli benchmarks get...


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlek10*
> 
> Im curently on 1,255, i tried on max, 1,275V, and got driver crash in dota 2.. maybe the problem was +100 on core.. who knows..
> 
> But i only play that so its kinda hard for me to test it properly..
> 
> This +55 on core & +700 on mem. @ 1,255V gives me a lot less drops to 70-80 fps in 5v5 fights.. than on default.. so its OK for me..


What's your GPU temps? Might be because of that too.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I just noticed the benchmarks in the op dont reflect close to my settup at all, is valley cpu intensive?
> The single gpu benchmarks are only 100 to 200 points behind my sli settup, and I bench no where near what the sli benchmarks get...


Same here, for some reason the gigabyte gtx 760 at 1333mhz on valley is faster than my msi gtx 760 hawk at 1345mhz.


----------



## karlek10

The temps in valley are max. 73-74C when on max. voltage, 1,3V (with LLC, also 1,275V) @ 1306MHZ core.

With settings on 1,255V (also 1,244 with LLC) @ 1254MHz core i get aroung 68C.

Fan is on auto.

The old gaming did 1254MHz core on 1,21V (max), and got to around 71-72C.


----------



## DeViLzzz

I decided today to push my son's pc's GTX 760 further. As of now my new settings tested in Furmark for 40+ minutes are:

Core Voltage +12
Power Limit 108
Core Clock +100
Mem Clock +400

As for settings that worked fine previously they are:

Core Voltage +12
Power Limit 108
Core Clock +40
Mem Clock +200

So with Furmark how long should I run it before I can stop knowing that I have tested the card well enough? One reliable site showed only a 5 minute test but I find that hard to believe that this will push the card enough. Should I run it as long as regular gaming sessions I have? I want to get a set amount of time to test video cards like I do cpus. With cpus I do the full 24 hours for overclock tests. Again what should I do with video card overclocks?

Btw the card he has is:

GV-N760OC-2GD (Gigabyte)


----------



## DeathAngel74

run 3dmark fire strike @ 4 k setting, heaven benchmark @ Ultra, extreme and aax8, and valley or catzilla.


----------



## DeViLzzz

In regards to my latest overclock with my son's GTX 760 I noticed that the core clock reading for the card had dropped after some time below 1300. What does this tell me? What do I have to do to stop it from dropping? I am running FurMark btw.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Furmark is evil. At least thats what I heard in a lot of threads here at OCN. You would have to unlock the TDP and Power Limit at the bios level to stop the card from throttling.(downclocking under load).


----------



## DeViLzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Furmark is evil. At least thats what I heard in a lot of threads here at OCN. You would have to unlock the TDP and Power Limit at the bios level to stop the card from throttling.(downclocking under load).


So I would have to flash a new BIOS on the card? I can't just change this with the software I am using which is MSI Afterburner?

Also note it only started throttling when I raised the Memory Clock from +350 to +400.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The best way to explain it is to show you: You have to "trick" the bios into thinking its still using 100%, by changing the values. You may also need to raise your core voltage, to sustain the overclock.
My stock bios is locked at 52W TDP and 70W PCI-E and 52W Power limit::

The modded bios is unlocked to 100W TDP, 75W PCI-E and 75W Power Limit


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you post another thread about someone helping you with a bios mod, maybe someone will be nice enough to help out. I took a look at the bios myself and got lost just looking at the power table.
I found this online, it may help without bios modding.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/09/gigabyte_gtx_760_oc_version_video_card_review/3#.VSd69E_7sVk


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeViLzzz*
> 
> So I would have to flash a new BIOS on the card? I can't just change this with the software I am using which is MSI Afterburner?
> 
> Also note it only started throttling when I raised the Memory Clock from +350 to +400.


DO NOT use Furmark, use valley instead for stability. Especially don't increase the TDP AND run Furmark. Trust me I killed my GTX 750 Ti that way and I don't recommend it in any way...


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was going to say.... I knew at least 3 750/750ti club users that fried their cards with Furmark.


----------



## DeViLzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you post another thread about someone helping you with a bios mod, maybe someone will be nice enough to help out. I took a look at the bios myself and got lost just looking at the power table.
> I found this online, it may help without bios modding.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/09/gigabyte_gtx_760_oc_version_video_card_review/3#.VSd69E_7sVk


Well I basically got the performance they did if I dial my Mem Clock back. In regards to any BIOS mod that seems a little scary even though I had no trouble flashing an 8800 GT to a 9800 GT before. I am at a point and time where if I mess things up on the GTX 760 with a bios mod that goes bad I could not afford to replace the card. Still I would not mind looking at the software and instructions for it to get a better understanding of it. Now as for the software you used is that what everyone uses currently to mod their cards?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I use maxwell II bios tweaker 1.36, I think you need Kepler bios tweaker 1.27.


----------



## DeViLzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I use maxwell II bios tweaker 1.36, I think you need Kepler bios tweaker 1.27.


I see that now after reading some stuff in Google searches and found the thread on it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means

I have loads of reading to do.

Update:

Reading is over and now hopefully I get some help in that thread from djthrottleboi and get the BIOS for the GTX 760 I have handed into him so he can look it over. Thing is I think I need to share more information than I have thus far in that thread in regards to how my card has performed. With the overclocks I have done I have also not gamed at all with any of the more recent steps up from my original small video card OC so not much to share.


----------



## DeViLzzz

In regards to settings I had where it didn't throttle should I be happy with those though?

There were:

Core Voltage +12
Power Limit 108
Core Clock +100
Mem Clock +350

How much more can I get from this card in terms of real world gaming performance? Is it really worth it to me using the Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 to get more?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeViLzzz*
> 
> In regards to settings I had where it didn't throttle should I be happy with those though?
> 
> There were:
> 
> Core Voltage +12
> Power Limit 108
> Core Clock +100
> Mem Clock +350
> 
> How much more can I get from this card in terms of real world gaming performance? Is it really worth it to me using the Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 to get more?


I say do it but don't go overboard or you might fry your card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Like the time I set the TDP to 150W and Power limit to 175W and Fire Strike freaked out and "BRRRRRRRVVVMMRRRRR!" sound, then hard reset, lol. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MortalWombat81

Valley is little bit more cpu intense like 3DMark, but not that much.
I got i5 3470 @ 3.8 Ghz (Asrock z77, noK activation) and its below 50% cpu load.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I had to lower my overclock after re-installing winblowz 7


----------



## Azarakos

Hello there!

I find myself at the brick of defeat when it comes to unlocking voltage on my 760, so I'm turning to more knowledgeable people for help!

My card is currently locked at 1.2120 V (+12mV) no matter what I seem to try. The slide itself goes all the way to 100mV due to some bios tweaking (I think at least). I've tried multiple times to get the soft hack working but so far I've been unsuccessful.

Anyone that has their voltage unlocked and would like to share their secret? It'd be much appreciated







!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gwertyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azarakos*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I find myself at the brick of defeat when it comes to unlocking voltage on my 760, so I'm turning to more knowledgeable people for help!
> 
> My card is currently locked at 1.2120 V (+12mV) no matter what I seem to try. The slide itself goes all the way to 100mV due to some bios tweaking (I think at least). I've tried multiple times to get the soft hack working but so far I've been unsuccessful.
> 
> Anyone that has their voltage unlocked and would like to share their secret? It'd be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you dont have a msi hawk thats the max extra v you can get.


----------



## Azarakos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwertyu*
> 
> If you dont have a msi hawk thats the max extra v you can get.


Well that's disappointing but thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## kredes

My card is running to 80+ degrees very fast, even with a silly low overclock, with Furmark testing.. is this normal? i can see that OP has as low as 65 degrees temps


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> My card is running to 80+ degrees very fast, even with a silly low overclock, with Furmark testing.. is this normal? i can see that OP has as low as 65 degrees temps


To be honest, these cards don't really run all that cool in general once in use. I have 2 of the blower type in SLI and when playing diablo3 I would begin to thermal throttle. My entire system was well vebtilhated and cooled but it got aggravating when I'd have a jet plane taking off on NY desk and I'm still throttling. At that point, just watercooled. I watercooled both of my cards and now the two cards don't break the 40* mark while playing D3.and I'm not even overclocked anymore. So just go water.


----------



## kredes

my card is not running hot without any overclock, but just a few mhz on the core clock makes it run up to 80+ in Furmark.

imo it's pretty frustating overclocking, cause a overclock can seem stable in Furmark and Valley, but when you load a game it crashes.


----------



## spacetoast31

My IC was a bit higher but csgo didn't like it and only every once in a while it would crash. So I just backed it off. Mine is the SC version so it has a lame standard overclock but it is what it is I prefer reliability more so. So the water is making that happen. Along with the 2 cards I have a 3570k at 4.5ghz and all in the same loop and get great temps so I'm pleased


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I over clocked my CPU and my 760 as high as possible, and I'm getting 70 degrees max on my CPU and 80 max on the 760, so I'd say you need to work on ventilation.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> my card is not running hot without any overclock, but just a few mhz on the core clock makes it run up to 80+ in Furmark.
> 
> imo it's pretty frustating overclocking, cause a overclock can seem stable in Furmark and Valley, but when you load a game it crashes.


First off, saying that you were running Furmark and getting a particular temp doesn't really tell anyone anything. Now, if you mention the settings that you were using in Furmark when you got those temps, that's where those details become useful.

It sounds like the airflow in your case might be affecting your temps, but since you don't have your rig in your signature, it's a bit difficult to say for sure. Remember that the temperature of the room the PC is in can affect the temps the same way that other components inside your case can affect them. With my SLI'd 760s, I rarely ever saw any temps over ~65*C (regardless of what speed I set them at) - my case has a bunch of airflow, and I put a fan everywhere I possibly could in my case.

You might start with setting a more aggressive fan curve, so that the GPU fans will be at full speed before they ever hit the throttling point.


----------



## kredes

i really doubt it has anything to do with airflow. The card is not running hot when im not overclocking.. its around 50-60ish when playing.

I have a i5-2500k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb ddr3 1600 mhz.. but i dont really see what it matters what my other components are..

When testing my overclock i had the fans at 100%.

EDIT:

The airflow is around 33 degrees in the case.

@gopanthersgo1 what is your overclock on the GPU?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> i really doubt it has anything to do with airflow. The card is not running hot when im not overclocking.. its around 50-60ish when playing.
> 
> I have a i5-2500k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb ddr3 1600 mhz.. but i dont really see what it matters what my other components are..
> 
> When testing my overclock i had the fans at 100%.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The airflow is around 33 degrees in the case.


Unless your card is liquid cooled, then air is the only thing being used to cool your card. So if your airflow sucks, then your card will not be able to properly cool itself. The main component you should post is what case you have and what you're currently doing to bring cool air into your case, and remove the hot air.

Unless your case has the video card completely sectioned off from the rest of the components, then the heat your other components are generating can also impact your video card's temps.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> i really doubt it has anything to do with airflow. The card is not running hot when im not overclocking.. its around 50-60ish when playing.
> 
> I have a i5-2500k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb ddr3 1600 mhz.. but i dont really see what it matters what my other components are..
> 
> When testing my overclock i had the fans at 100%.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The airflow is around 33 degrees in the case.
> 
> @gopanthersgo1 what is your overclock on the GPU?


EVGA 2GB 760 SC w/ ACX Cooler, +12mV, 115% power limit, 1254 MHz core, 6660MHz Mem.


----------



## bling454

Is their a posible way to ghetto rig a hg10 onto a 760


----------



## bling454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> EVGA 2GB 760 SC w/ ACX Cooler, +12mV, 115% power limit, 1254 MHz core, 6660MHz Mem.


Yes but kepler dynamics doesn't make them anymore,


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bling454*
> 
> Yes but kepler dynamics doesn't make them anymore,


Kepler dynamics?

Also, is there a way I can upload a custom BIOS to my card with my stable settings?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Also, is there a way I can upload a custom BIOS to my card with my stable settings?


You could extract your card's BIOS with GPU-Z, then edit your settings into it with Kepler Bios Tweaker, then flash the BIOS to the card with NVFlash. Make sure you make a copy of the BIOS you extract, that way you have a backup in case things go sideways.

To save you a little time, the command for flashing a BIOS with NVFlash is (without the quotes obviously) "nvflash --index=0 -5 -6 BIOSName.rom". Replace BIOSName with whatever you named your edited BIOS.


----------



## Maestro1337

This is the max I can go and get stable in every game I throw...Is it any good?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the max I can go and get stable in every game I throw...Is it any good?


That doesn't really show much, better to show true in-game clocks. Screenshot the sensors after playing a game and set the sensors to max value not current.


----------



## Maestro1337

Ingame clocks are 1293mhz and 3386 for the memories. Never goes higher than 65C and its stable in every game I throw. I can bench 3dmark11 on higher clocks tho.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Ingame clocks are 1293mhz and 3386 for the memories. Never goes higher than 65C and its stable in every game I throw. I can bench 3dmark11 on higher clocks tho.


Oh that's not bad at all actually. Is is the Gaming editon card?


----------



## Maestro1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Oh that's not bad at all actually. Is is the Gaming editon card?


Its the Twin Frozr IV version. But I wish I had got the HAWK version, even higher OC. My ASIC Quality is 77.7%, dunno if good or not.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maestro1337*
> 
> Its the Twin Frozr IV version. But I wish I had got the HAWK version, even higher OC. My ASIC Quality is 77.7%, dunno if good or not.


Ahh ok. I got the Hawk and it also can overvolt so it does have higher OC capability. I don't think ASIC quality directly affect overclocking though.


----------



## Speedster159

How exactly does the 760 handle overclocking?

I lower my offset 1 click and my boost clocks stay the same and the only way I can get them to move lower was to reduce by about 13 Mhz.

I'm following a GTX 670 OC guide.


----------



## Maestro1337

So how much does your HAWK overclock?


----------



## coldroll

Thanks this guide helped me overclock my Evga gtx 760 acx super clocked edition quite a bit and it's already super clocked out of the box!


----------



## Rezerv33933

Hello.
Default speed of my cooler is 30%. I use MSI After Burner, change it to 20%. Temperature still low.

1. Is it able to switch cooler off at all, until temp=45?
2. How to set lower speed of cooler to 20% forever without additional software like msi afterburner?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezerv33933*
> 
> Hello.
> Default speed of my cooler is 30%. I use MSI After Burner, change it to 20%. Temperature still low.
> 
> 1. Is it able to switch cooler off at all, until temp=45?
> 2. How to set lower speed of cooler to 20% forever without additional software like msi afterburner?


I don't believe the 760 has the ability to completely shut off the fans, but 20% is a pretty low speed. Is that not quiet enough for you?


----------



## Rezerv33933

It is definitely quiet enough, but... : )


----------



## coldroll

If you're overclocking I recommend that you turn the fan speed up to at least 70 or you're going to run into major heat problems. I have a Gtx 760 sc acx dual fan GPU and it's much more quieter than my old gtx 580 was.


----------



## Rezerv33933

I never overclock because it is senseless for me.
This card is enough to run all games I play at maximum quality. I don't [email protected] on additional ~5fps


----------



## Maestro1337

Manage to run through 1333mhz on the clock with 3386 mhz memory, what you guys think?


----------



## coldroll

If it's running stable and not crashing it should be fine, also make sure you set a maximum temp limit on your GPU so if it does get to hot it'll turn itself off just in case.


----------



## Maestro1337

Got this on unigine heaven.

GTX 760 @ 1333MHZ / 1785MHZ


----------



## blaze2210

Wow, last post was over a week ago. Did everyone move on to other cards?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe they all bought 970s and came over to our club....


----------



## blaze2210

Very possible....


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wow, last post was over a week ago. Did everyone move on to other cards?


Lol I'm still on a GTX 760, besides I think all the GTX 760 owners figured out all the interesting things of the GTX 760 already.


----------



## Dinky Dino

Anyone find that with the latest 353.06 drivers their voltage is limited to 1.2 volts even if you flash the bios? I went back to 335.23 and found that it was using 1.212 properly again.


----------



## Draegaer

I know this thread has pretty much died, but I'm hoping for some help here. Or atleast some info. I got an EVGA SC GTX 760 w/ dual bios, and on either bios as soon as I overclock it at all, I get errors. I am ultimately stuck at the stock clocks. Has anyone experienced the same issues, or am I kind of alone in this?


----------



## Mokona512

For me, my first 760 had a similar issue (MSI GTX 760 gamer), but that was because it was unstable at stock speeds. I had to RMA the card (annoying because I had to pay for shipping since i had previously cut off the UPC in order to fill out a rebate). The unstable card has an ASIC quality of 68%, it was stable at reference speeds, but not stable with the factory overclock.

The replacement card worked and overclocked fine with 12mv boost, it went to 1306MHz.


----------



## Dinky Dino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draegaer*
> 
> I know this thread has pretty much died, but I'm hoping for some help here. Or atleast some info. I got an EVGA SC GTX 760 w/ dual bios, and on either bios as soon as I overclock it at all, I get errors. I am ultimately stuck at the stock clocks. Has anyone experienced the same issues, or am I kind of alone in this?


I have the exact same card what seems to be the issue/errors when you overclock? If it crashes or the driver resets then it's just a bad card most likely.


----------



## Draegaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinky Dino*
> 
> I have the exact same card what seems to be the issue/errors when you overclock? If it crashes or the driver resets then it's just a bad card most likely.


If I leave it at stock, everything runs fine (OCCT finds 3 errors in a 2 hour test). I overclock the card, even by 5mhz on the core or memory and computer hangs, drivers crash, whatever. When I set the overclock and the overvoltage, the games load fine, I can start playing, but at the FIRST loading screen after any play time, the computer either freezes and I have to restart, or my drivers crash.

I'm a little disappointed that I can NOT push this card at all. But, thats why I was curious if I was doing something wrong.


Spoiler: MSI Afterburner Screenshot







I have tried different drivers, different overclocking programs (nvidia inspector, EVGA precision X), all of them run into the same error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinky Dino*
> 
> I have the exact same card what seems to be the issue/errors when you overclock? If it crashes or the driver resets then it's just a bad card most likely.


----------



## Dinky Dino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draegaer*
> 
> If I leave it at stock, everything runs fine (OCCT finds 3 errors in a 2 hour test). I overclock the card, even by 5mhz on the core or memory and computer hangs, drivers crash, whatever. When I set the overclock and the overvoltage, the games load fine, I can start playing, but at the FIRST loading screen after any play time, the computer either freezes and I have to restart, or my drivers crash.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that I can NOT push this card at all. But, thats why I was curious if I was doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI Afterburner Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried different drivers, different overclocking programs (nvidia inspector, EVGA precision X), all of them run into the same error.


Everyone looks fine from you picture. That definitely sounds like a bad card.


----------



## Draegaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinky Dino*
> 
> I have the exact same card what seems to be the issue/errors when you overclock? If it crashes or the driver resets then it's just a bad card most likely.


K, thank you. Just wanted to make sure before I started the RMA process. And unfortunately, gonna have to break down and buy another video card or finally upgrade CPU/Mobo so I have onboard/integrated graphics to last me through the RMA process.

Or is it not bad enough for them to send a replacement because it can still handle the stock speeds?


----------



## Dinky Dino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draegaer*
> 
> K, thank you. Just wanted to make sure before I started the RMA process. And unfortunately, gonna have to break down and buy another video card or finally upgrade CPU/Mobo so I have onboard/integrated graphics to last me through the RMA process.
> 
> Or is it not bad enough for them to send a replacement because it can still handle the stock speeds?


Out of curiosity you were using the stock bios right? You mentioned you tested both bios so I'm assuming you know about all that stuff already or did you alter both of them in some way? Though I messed around a lot with mine and that never happened. Either way, in my opinion, it's only a matter of time before that card starts crashing at stock speeds imo if a teeny tiny overclock makes it go haywire assuming it is flawed. It's extremely odd that it only happens during loading though. A typical bad overclock would just crash after a while or instantly not specifically during loading alone. Does the overclock do fine in stress testing? What specific games? You did narrow it down to the overclock alone causing it so it pretty much eliminates the other options for the most part. Also saying not being to overclock as a reason to rma wouldn't be accepted by EVGA. For me, I mostly had artifacting and overheating cards which went through just fine.

On another note I also managed to solve the issue my card was having with not going to 1.212 voltage on the new driver. For some reason my evga 760 card is wonky as hell when it came to bios editing and only corresponded to the CLK 48 on the voltage table range. So in order to get a constant voltage at 1.212 I had to modify those sliders to 1212.5 mV It was giving me a headache so I'm just posting this in case any other people with the same card find themselves in the same situation.

EDIT: Also I decided to test it again from scratch and found I had to increase the top 3 voltages beyond 1212.5 mV to get it to work. For me, I set the TDP base clock to 1228.5, on the boost table, I checked to see which number 1228.5 is next to. Mine was 48. Then I went to the voltage table, found the CLK that matched my number and increased it to 1212.5. The only wonky thing was increasing the top three voltages on the chart to 1250 mV but that's the only way it worked. I'm guessing any value above 1212.5 works for those top 3 below since I also put 1312.5 mV beforehand.


----------



## diablix

Could anyone mod my Palit GTX760 JetStream 2GB bios?
Would greatly appreciate it!

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> Could anyone mod my Palit GTX760 JetStream 2GB bios?
> Would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


Mod it to do what?


----------



## diablix

The problem is that I can't set my voltage higher than 1.200v..
Is Palit's version somehow limited?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> The problem is that I can't set my voltage higher than 1.200v..
> Is Palit's version somehow limited?


Some 760 models seem unable to add the additional voltage. Did you enable the voltage controls in Afterburner's settings? A quick search points to it being possible, but not guaranteed, to get the extra voltage on the Palit model. Have you looked at any of the reviews for your card?

https://www.google.com/search?q=palit+gtx+760+voltage+limit&rlz=1C1MSIM_enUS642US642&oq=palit+gtx+760+voltage+limit&aqs=chrome..69i57.6285j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## diablix

Thanks for reply








Of course I enabled all the voltage related options in MSI Afterburner.
Whenever I try to increase my voltage by +12 it just stays 1.200v.. making my driver crashing even with +30 Core OC...

And yes, I even tried to mod the bios myself, but it didn't help at all.

115 power limit, +12 core, but rivatuner still tells me that my card is using 1.200V and 99% max..

Any suggestions?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I enabled all the voltage related options in MSI Afterburner.
> Whenever I try to increase my voltage by +12 it just stays 1.200v.. making my driver crashing even with +30 Core OC...
> 
> And yes, I even tried to mod the bios myself, but it didn't help at all.
> 
> 115 power limit, +12 core, but rivatuner still tells me that my card is using 1.200V and 99% max..
> 
> Any suggestions?


No worries. Always have to start with the simple solutions first. Seems like you have one of the cards that isn't able to add the extra voltage. Have you checked out the different BIOS files that have been posted in the thread, to compare the differences?


----------



## diablix

Not really, I just couldn't find any Palit JetStream version bios here and I am not quite sure if I can flash non palit bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> Not really, I just couldn't find any Palit JetStream version bios here and I am not quite sure if I can flash non palit bios.


I didn't say to flash that BIOS to your card, that's iffy and can be dangerous. What I said was that you could compare the settings between your card's BIOS and the BIOS with the additional voltage.

Have you checked out this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


----------



## diablix

Yeah, I've seen it before and I am after 1 hour of trying to make the graphics card actually use 1.21V, but no results so far..
Damn, could've saved some money and take EVGA or MSI instead...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen it before and I am after 1 hour of trying to make the graphics card actually use 1.21V, but no results so far..
> Damn, could've saved some money and take EVGA or MSI instead...


On the Voltage Tab in KBT, change both parts of the 2nd set of sliders to 1.212 and see if that does the trick. You could also try setting the first part of the 4th set to 1.212 as well. The way the Voltage and Boost tables are set up, it looks like its limited to 1137mhz. What does it actually boost to?



So it would look like this:


----------



## diablix

I modified the bios the way you told me and flashed it.
No results so far :'(
Is my gtx really that handicapped?

*PIC BELOW*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Draegaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinky Dino*
> 
> Out of curiosity you were using the stock bios right? You mentioned you tested both bios so I'm assuming you know about all that stuff already or did you alter both of them in some way? Though I messed around a lot with mine and that never happened. Either way, in my opinion, it's only a matter of time before that card starts crashing at stock speeds imo if a teeny tiny overclock makes it go haywire assuming it is flawed. It's extremely odd that it only happens during loading though. A typical bad overclock would just crash after a while or instantly not specifically during loading alone. Does the overclock do fine in stress testing? What specific games? You did narrow it down to the overclock alone causing it so it pretty much eliminates the other options for the most part. Also saying not being to overclock as a reason to rma wouldn't be accepted by EVGA. For me, I mostly had artifacting and overheating cards which went through just fine.
> 
> On another note I also managed to solve the issue my card was having with not going to 1.212 voltage on the new driver. For some reason my evga 760 card is wonky as hell when it came to bios editing and only corresponded to the CLK 48 on the voltage table range. So in order to get a constant voltage at 1.212 I had to modify those sliders to 1.1212.5 It was giving me a headache so I'm just posting this in case any other people with the same card find themselves in the same situation.


Apologies for the late response...

It doesn't benchmark fine either, eventually using 3DMark11 it will crash inbetween graphics 3 & 4 test. It normally works fine, but as soon as it stops working and then starts again, any game, any benchmarking program crashes with random errors, or the computer hangs and forces me to restart.

On a furmark test (using evga oc scanner) after about half an hour it fails with either a full out crash, or just "driver quit responding". I've tried with GTA V, The Witcher 2, The Witcher, World Of Tanks, Skyrim. All games will initially load fine, but at the second loading screen after playing it crashes.

Today I just had my first crash using stock clocks though, I was playing world of tanks and middle of battle I CTD...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> I modified the bios the way you told me and flashed it.
> No results so far :'(
> Is my gtx really that handicapped?
> 
> *PIC BELOW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


According to the reviews, the extra 12mv was never any sort of a guarantee. The couple reviews I read for the Palit model were saying that the user would be lucky if their card got the extra voltage. So if it doesn't get to 1.212v after even a BIOS mod, then it seems like that card is hardware-locked to not reach 1.212v.

http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_760_overclocking_guide,2.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_760_Jet_Stream/31.html


----------



## Dinky Dino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draegaer*
> 
> Today I just had my first crash using stock clocks though, I was playing world of tanks and middle of battle I CTD...


Well that cinches it then you gotta RMA. Bad luck I suppose.


----------



## Dinky Dino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> I modified the bios the way you told me and flashed it.
> No results so far :'(
> Is my gtx really that handicapped?
> 
> *PIC BELOW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can tell you what I did for my evga 760 which was having the same issue. I wanted a constant clock around 1228.5 in any game so I basically set the TDP base clock to that number with TDP base entry and 3D base entry to entry # 0. Then I disabled the boost entry. For some reason, I had to increase the top 3 relevant voltage settings in the chart beyond 1212.5 mV to get it to work so I went with 1250mV. But that wasn't enough so after more testing I noticed I had to go to the boost table, find the number my TDP back clock 1228.5 was next to (which was 48), I then had to go back to the voltage table, scroll down the table and find the CLK number you TDP value is next to. For me it was CLK 48 so I just increased the min value to 1212.5 mV on that and it worked. It might or might not work for you but the issues started happening with the new drivers for me. I applied my settings to your bios so you can try it out if you want and see if it goes to 1212.5. It's probably a longshot though. Please use that bios at your own risk though since they are just settings that worked for me and I don't know what might happen on your card.

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## diablix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinky Dino*
> 
> I can tell you what I did for my evga 760 which was having the same issue. I wanted a constant clock around 1228.5 in any game so I basically set the TDP base clock to that number with TDP base entry and 3D base entry to entry # 0. Then I disabled the boost entry. For some reason, I had to increase the top 3 relevant voltage settings in the chart beyond 1212.5 mV to get it to work so I went with 1250mV. But that wasn't enough so after more testing I noticed I had to go to the boost table, find the number my TDP back clock 1228.5 was next to (which was 48), I then had to go back to the voltage table, scroll down the table and find the CLK number you TDP value is next to. For me it was CLK 48 so I just increased the min value to 1212.5 mV on that and it worked. It might or might not work for you but the issues started happening with the new drivers for me. I applied my settings to your bios so you can try it out if you want and see if it goes to 1212.5. It's probably a longshot though. Please use that bios at your own risk though since they are just settings that worked for me and I don't know what might happen on your card.
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file


WOW! It worked!

I owe you a beer


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> WOW! It worked!
> 
> I owe you a beer


Glad to hear you got the issue solved!


----------



## diablix

Yes, thank you for your help guys! My core works fine now @ 1285mhz








Gonna test higher frequency later


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablix*
> 
> Yes, thank you for your help guys! My core works fine now @ 1285mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna test higher frequency later


Nice!


----------



## diablix

Hmm sometimes my card hits 80C and it starts to throttle from 1.21 to 1.200V, is it somehow fixable or there's nothing I can do?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Some 760 cards are hardware gimped at 1.175 or 1.2v
Make sure when you flash bios its not a 4 Gig bios


----------



## Dinky Dino

My card never reaches that high so I don't know. The only issue I had with throttling was forgetting to put "prefer maximum performance" in the nvidia control panel under power management and then I had to increase the power limit to 130% from 115% in afterburner since the card was throttling when it was trying to go beyond the set limit. Of course the 760 was capped at 115 max power limit in afterburner but through the bios I could increase it more which I did in the one I posted earlier. I tend to now keep track of the gpu voltage, power limit, and core clocks in all games since all this happened. Only watch dogs really pushed the limit so far though.


----------



## Fuubar

Hello, everyone!

Got two of these babies, a Zotac Amp! and a Gigabyte WF3 OC


----------



## xzamples

hey guys maybe you can help me out

i have an MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC

exactly this one here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745

I would like a backplate for it, any suggestions and help?

cheers


----------



## Beeengel

So, here is my GTX 760SC from EVGA with arctic cooling xtreme IV cooler

Overclocking settings:

Voltage: 1,212 vm

GPU max boost: 1320mhz

Memory 3506 mhz (7GHz)

Powerlimit 115%



ps: im from germany, my english is not the best


----------



## kilyan82

I flashed my card, kepler bios tweaker shows the bios got the settings, but the slider of the power target won't go past 110, in evga precision and also msi afterburner..why?


----------



## Beeengel

what brand is your card?


----------



## aimidin

Some benchmarking today









My BIOS is mutated







so don't wonder why power limit is at 100 % max the real number is 200% i just made it to show 100 , GPU clock 1254 , GPU Mem 7492 Mhz , vol 2,2125 v


----------



## kilyan82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beeengel*
> 
> what brand is your card?


GV-N760OC-2GD 2.0 (GIGABYTE)


----------



## scofieldnsx

Hi guys, I'm new on this forum and I really appreciated some tips about overclock in my PNY GTX 760. Here's a pic of my overclock:



This was the maximum stable overclock that I got, more 5mhz in CoreClock then I don't have stability in games, like GTA V.

I wonder if can I get a little bit more CoreClock doing some changes in the BIOS, maybe? (like some user's did)

The temperatures it might be an issue, they're next to 85°C in full load, playing GTA V. Should I be worried?

I'm from BRAZIL, so my english is not so good.









Thank's!!


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scofieldnsx*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new on this forum and I really appreciated some tips about overclock in my PNY GTX 760. Here's a pic of my overclock:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the maximum stable overclock that I got, more 5mhz in CoreClock then I don't have stability in games, like GTA V.
> 
> I wonder if can I get a little bit more CoreClock doing some changes in the BIOS, maybe? (like some user's did)
> 
> The temperatures it might be an issue, they're next to 85°C in full load, playing GTA V. Should I be worried?
> 
> I'm from BRAZIL, so my english is not so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's!!


If you want to push hard on the Core , you must consider buying a better cooling for that GPU like Accelero Xtreme 4 or water cooling ... because you can push probably more 20-30mhz and it will hit 90 C ... try for now to push a little bit the memory for extra FPS until you got better cooling


----------



## anowzic

Hey guys,

When I try to flash the original BIOS back, over the modded one on my GV-N760OC-2GD with @BIOS, it says:
Quote:


> Flash BIOS failed! BIOS version is the same!


So how can I flash the original BIOS back? I tried NVFlash, but when I try to enter a command (I press "n"), the window proceeds with showing more and more options and readme and then quits.

Cheers!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When I try to flash the original BIOS back, over the modded one on my GV-N760OC-2GD with @BIOS, it says:
> So how can I flash the original BIOS back? I tried NVFlash, but when I try to enter a command (I press "n"), the window proceeds with showing more and more options and readme and then quits.
> 
> Cheers!


Are you trying to run NVFlash by double-clicking the .exe file, or are you accessing it through the command prompt? You should be accessing through command prompt.


----------



## anowzic

Ah, thanks, it worked


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anowzic*
> 
> Ah, thanks, it worked


No worries! Glad it worked out....


----------



## fewtcher

I've run into the problem of MSI Afterburner limiting my MSI GTX 760's memory overclock... Will I be able to lift the maximum OC of the memory with a custom BIOS?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I've run into the problem of MSI Afterburner limiting my MSI GTX 760's memory overclock... Will I be able to lift the maximum OC of the memory with a custom BIOS?


You could mod the BIOS to run at a higher memory speed, but I don't think there's a way to extend the bar in Afterburner.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You could mod the BIOS to run at a higher memory speed, but I don't think there's a way to extend the bar in Afterburner.


I looked at the program and it seemed pretty straight-forward, I just made the stock memory clock 3502 instead of 3002 and I could still put 1000 more in afterburner, so I tried going over 8 GHz on the memory, but on 8.1 GHz I got artifacts, sadly.

Interesting thing - this 760 makes a 7600 score on Physics in 3dmark, while my previous 760s were making 5600, my 770s were making 6000 and my 780Ti is making 7500... I think I will use this 760 as a dedicated PhysX card paired with my 780Ti as a main


----------



## FirstShadow

Hi, I recently bought a GTX 760 from MSi and it's my first card with gpu boost, so it's something new to me.
What I've noticed is that the power consumption is always at 60-75%, which is weird, it should be the value I set in Afterburner (it can go up to 145%). My PSU has a 12V 50A rail, so there should be no problem.
Is the card itself defective? Is lower power consumption bad for the card?


----------



## Senkoukura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FirstShadow*
> 
> Hi, I recently bought a GTX 760 from MSi and it's my first card with gpu boost, so it's something new to me.
> What I've noticed is that the power consumption is always at 60-75%, which is weird, it should be the value I set in Afterburner (it can go up to 145%). My PSU has a 12V 50A rail, so there should be no problem.
> Is the card itself defective? Is lower power consumption bad for the card?


Runs Kombustor.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FirstShadow*
> 
> Hi, I recently bought a GTX 760 from MSi and it's my first card with gpu boost, so it's something new to me.
> What I've noticed is that the power consumption is always at 60-75%, which is weird, it should be the value I set in Afterburner (it can go up to 145%). My PSU has a 12V 50A rail, so there should be no problem.
> Is the card itself defective? Is lower power consumption bad for the card?
> 
> No man, the power percentage you set is the maximum ALLOWED power on relative to the default power, not the power consumption of the card. If it were to control the power of the card, the wouldnt make sense since why would you increase power consumption for no reason? What you use it for is if you overclock and you hit the power limit so you increase the power limit to stop throttling.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FirstShadow*
> 
> Hi, I recently bought a GTX 760 from MSi and it's my first card with gpu boost, so it's something new to me.
> What I've noticed is that the power consumption is always at 60-75%, which is weird, it should be the value I set in Afterburner (it can go up to 145%). My PSU has a 12V 50A rail, so there should be no problem.
> Is the card itself defective? Is lower power consumption bad for the card?


No man, the power percentage you set is the maximum ALLOWED power on relative to the default power, not the power consumption of the card. If it were to control the power of the card, the wouldnt make sense since why would you increase power consumption for no reason? What you use it for is if you overclock and you hit the power limit so you increase the power limit to stop throttling.


----------



## Senkoukura

Is this a good enough score for my gtx 760?


----------



## FirstShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> No man, the power percentage you set is the maximum ALLOWED power on relative to the default power, not the power consumption of the card. If it were to control the power of the card, the wouldnt make sense since why would you increase power consumption for no reason? What you use it for is if you overclock and you hit the power limit so you increase the power limit to stop throttling.


Thanks, I was wondering if it could harm the card. I also thought that it would lower my boost clock.
But everything seems alright.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senkoukura*
> 
> 
> Is this a good enough score for my gtx 760?


You should try the Extreme or Extreme HD preset people use that to compare


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FirstShadow*
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering if it could harm the card. I also thought that it would lower my boost clock.
> But everything seems alright.


Yep no problem man


----------



## Senkoukura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> You should try the Extreme or Extreme HD preset people use that to compare


That is the Extreme preset, everything else is cranked up to max


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senkoukura*
> 
> That is the Extreme preset, everything else is cranked up to max


Exactly, you're not supposed to change any other settings


----------



## Senkoukura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Exactly, you're not supposed to change any other settings


They're the same exact settings as Extreme, except Extreme does not let me run the benchmark in fullscreen and 1080p. Get it?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senkoukura*
> 
> They're the same exact settings as Extreme, except Extreme does not let me run the benchmark in fullscreen and 1080p. Get it?


Nut you just said you cranked up the other settings so they are not the same as extreme. Besides if it were the same 900 something points is REALLY low. A GTX 760 should get in the neighbourhood of 2000

And your picture CLEARLY shows it says custom preset...


----------



## Senkoukura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Nut you just said you cranked up the other settings so they are not the same as extreme. Besides if it were the same 900 something points is REALLY low. A GTX 760 should get in the neighbourhood of 2000
> 
> And your picture CLEARLY shows it says custom preset...


Show me a screenshot of your GTX 760 Unigine Heaven extreme benchmark with the score in the leagues of 2000 hotshot. I wonder what kind of drug are you on right now ROFL

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senkoukura*
> 
> Show me a screenshot of your GTX 760 Unigine Heaven extreme benchmark with the score in the leagues of 2000 hotshot. I wonder what kind of drug are you on right now ROFL
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


Here's a screen from when I was running a 760. With a slightly higher OC, it would have been 2,000.


----------



## Senkoukura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here's a screen from when I was running a 760. With a slightly higher OC, it would have been 2,000.


Unigine Heaven like I said, dude. Valley is less taxing on the card


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senkoukura*
> 
> Unigine Heaven like I said, dude. Valley is less taxing on the card


Oh I've mistaken your benchmark to be Valley, but here's my score on extreme with nothing else changed:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And this is all cranked up to 11


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Also added these Valley scores:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Insane569

The Price on 760s has dropped quite a lot. To think I got my 2 cards for about 240 each.


----------



## manuelitosimoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> The Price on 760s has dropped quite a lot. To think I got my 2 cards for about 240 each.


Just sold mine for $155 T_T, upgraded to 960


----------



## Bride

N760 TF 2GD5/OC


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, there is a way for fix a pstate on my N760 TF 2GD5/OC and flash these parameters on the GPU? using nvidia inspector we can do it by software but if we want do it by hardware? thanks!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuelitosimoi*
> 
> Just sold mine for $155 T_T, upgraded to 960


It's more of a sidegrade really.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys, there is a way for fix a pstate on my N760 TF 2GD5/OC and flash these parameters on the GPU? using nvidia inspector we can do it by software but if we want do it by hardware? thanks!


Dat. Bottleneck. Lol


----------



## THC Butterz

even my 1090t is a bottleneck... lol


----------



## xzamples

i got a free r9 nano, thinking about selling my N760 TF 2GD5/OC very good condition, still have the box and manuals for it as well

what would be a good price to put it up on sale for?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> even my 1090t is a bottleneck... lol


Lol dat min fps doe


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i got a free r9 nano, thinking about selling my N760 TF 2GD5/OC very good condition, still have the box and manuals for it as well
> 
> what would be a good price to put it up on sale for?


On eBay you can find it between 150 - 200 $
.... maybe you can sell both of these video cards (760 and r9) for buy a new nVidia


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i got a free r9 nano, thinking about selling my N760 TF 2GD5/OC very good condition, still have the box and manuals for it as well
> 
> what would be a good price to put it up on sale for?


Look at eBay and Amazon and see what the reasonable people are selling them for. Without actually seeing the condition of the card, it's a little difficult to assess its worth. Though you can probably expect $100-$150 for the 760, depending on how well you negotiate.


----------



## Chillchilla

Hi guys!
I recently bought MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB (reference design). My card is pretty good I suppose - ASIC 84.8%, i put a waterblock on GPU and max temp is ~60C. So far I found it to be stable @1350MHz @max voltage avaible in MSI Afterburner. The problem is while I set voltage to +12mV it runs @1.212V for 1 second and goes down to 1.187V. I set tdp @15% whish is max in Afterburner. I tried using EVGA Precision and with that tool card runs @1.212V all the time but I cant set the clock with EVGA Precision. Also tried ASUS GPU Tweak and while I can change clocks the max voltage is 1.187V.
What can I do to set voltage @1.212V and push the clocks even further?

EDIT:
Ok, it was too good to be true








After about 2 miuntes of Furmark voltege and GPU glock start to drop.
Voltage goes from 1.187 to 1.175, 1.620 and finally 1.150.
The clock drops from 1345 to 1322 and finally sets down @1300MHz.
What does this mean? Is there any way to set fixed voltage and fixed GPU clock at some value?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillchilla*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I recently bought MSI GTX 760 OC 2GB (reference design). My card is pretty good I suppose - ASIC 84.8%, i put a waterblock on GPU and max temp is ~60C. So far I found it to be stable @1350MHz @max voltage avaible in MSI Afterburner. The problem is while I set voltage to +12mV it runs @1.212V for 1 second and goes down to 1.187V. I set tdp @15% whish is max in Afterburner. I tried using EVGA Precision and with that tool card runs @1.212V all the time but I cant set the clock with EVGA Precision. Also tried ASUS GPU Tweak and while I can change clocks the max voltage is 1.187V.
> What can I do to set voltage @1.212V and push the clocks even further?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok, it was too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After about 2 miuntes of Furmark voltege and GPU glock start to drop.
> Voltage goes from 1.187 to 1.175, 1.620 and finally 1.150.
> The clock drops from 1345 to 1322 and finally sets down @1300MHz.
> What does this mean? Is there any way to set fixed voltage and fixed GPU clock at some value?


Sounds like your VRMs are overheating man, ttry to use a heatsink on them because I suppose you're using those GPU only blocks. Or you could use the blocks made for reference 670s if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chillchilla

I have GPU only block but also have a heatsink from reference cooling on VRM. I'll try adding a fan to cool it.
Full cover block for 670/760/970 costs 3/4 of what i paid for the card itself







LOL


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillchilla*
> 
> I have GPU only block but also have a heatsink from reference cooling on VRM. I'll try adding a fan to cool it.
> Full cover block for 670/760/970 costs 3/4 of what i paid for the card itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Yea a fan should help, the voltage dropping sounds like a case of VRMs throttling due to heat to me. Lol yea fullcover costs a lot


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chillchilla*
> 
> I have GPU only block but also have a heatsink from reference cooling on VRM. I'll try adding a fan to cool it.
> Full cover block for 670/760/970 costs 3/4 of what i paid for the card itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I solved that whole issue when going with the EK thermosphere.
I modded my blower shroud to fit over the waterblock. Added Heatsinks to everything and the whole card is icy!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I solved that whole issue when going with the EK thermosphere.
> I modded my blower shroud to fit over the waterblock. Added Heatsinks to everything and the whole card is icy!


Whoa nice job man looks real nice! Great idea too, what overclocks you got now?


----------



## spacetoast31

I unfortunately have not overclocked them. I have one of the locked voltage cards and i have not really screwed with it since i found that out. but diablo 3 had been running my temps so high that it was thermal throttling the cards and bothered me. Therefore... water i went.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I unfortunately have not overclocked them. I have one of the locked voltage cards and i have not really screwed with it since i found that out. but diablo 3 had been running my temps so high that it was thermal throttling the cards and bothered me. Therefore... water i went.


Ahh ok, well 2 760s are still plenty fast anyways hahah


----------



## oz120

Ran them for about 5 months before my desktop crashed (not GPU related.) Right now I'm waiting on more RMAs to be approved so that I can get it back up and running.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## xzamples

how does 760 sli hold up these days on 1440 res max out gaming? i read that it beats the 980

since 760s are so cheap now i was thinking of picking up another one N760 TF 2GD5/OC and a corsair rm1000 , never tried sli before and really want to do it just for the fun of it?


----------



## oz120

I am currently only running 2 1080p monitors with hopes of these pushing 40" of 4K @ 60Hz one of these days but right now I am grabbing an Enthoo Pro case with a new PSU for them. The CPU is currently on the way to intel since its the last major part of my system that has yet to be RMAed. Then I am hoping to sell some things to grab the 40" 4K and will post of mad pics once everything is here.


----------



## oz120

Would it be worth it to jump to a single 980 Ti from my air cooled 760 reference cards?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk

Is there a custom bios for the GTX 760 referance cards floating around anywhere on here?

Edit: for spelling


----------



## ShyGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Would it be worth it to jump to a single 980 Ti from my air cooled 760 reference cards?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk
> 
> Is there a custom bios for the GTX 760 referance cards floating around anywhere on here?
> 
> Edit: for spelling


I just ran my system through 3DMark a short bit ago, and this is what I got for my results.

My old system is an i7 940, 6GB DDR3, MSI GTX 760 2GB, Windows 7.

The new, in my sig, i5 4690K, 8GB DDR3, and EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+, Windows 8.1 Pro

Everything run at stock speeds (CPU, RAM set at 1333 on the old, 1600 on the new), GPU's run at stock Factory OC speeds, etc. Everything air cooled, though the CPU's are under Corsair Hydro's, the i7 940 on an H60 with pair of Noctua's, and AS Ceramique 2 paste, the i5 4690K on an H80i GT with stock Corsair SP120L's I think, using stock Corsair paste.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6382557/fs/3601475

Going with a 980 Ti, nearly Tripled my score, though the faster newer quad helped there s little too, the Physics test if I remember is CPU based tests, not much score change there, Graphics test though was about tripled.

My reasoning for going 980 Ti, was it was an impulse buy when EVGA had it on sale on their site, Recertified I paid like $550 not including shipping, another $25 for 2 or 3 day I think?

But I don't have to mess with SLI down the road, I should be set for a few years before needing any GPU Upgrades, and the one card still uses less power than a pair of 760's, though not by much. Plus my build is mATX so, one card rather than 2, with one running hotter, and not needing to spend extra on better cooling options like liquid cooling kits, and what not.

For me, I wished I had spent less, was only looking at around $400 at most, looking at refurb 970's and 980's, as well as some R9 290X and R9 390's, but went with this one, and glad I did.

760 is going to good home, my brothers PC I'm finishing for him, will be a slightly lesser CPU, i7 920, but 8GB DDR3 and decent case, system, was already built, running a GTX 470, but I upgraded to a better PSU for him, one capable of running a pair of 760's down the road, new SSD and HDD as well, so may be lacking a bit in CPU, but CM Hyper 212+ on it, and SLI capable board with SATA III and USB 3.0 on it, for a Socket 1366, is nice, so should be enough for him, might even try and OC it down the road a bit see if it can do 3GHz at least, maybe 3.5 if possible?

A pair of 760's would be similar to a single GTX 970 if I recall, somewhere between a GTX 780 and 970.


----------



## xzamples

what is the psu watt requirement for 760 2gb in SLI?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> what is the psu watt requirement for 760 2gb in SLI?


Peak watts showing as 449w, according to this review site: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-760-sli-review,4.html.

I googled "watt requirement for 760 SLI"....


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Peak watts showing as 449w, according to this review site: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-760-sli-review,4.html.
> 
> I googled "watt requirement for 760 SLI"....


Its ok the PSU had a plug that cough fire today and killed my 2TB Barracuda. Rosewill is sending me another ARC-750 but not sure if they will replace the drive this one fried. So the new PSU is going on ebay soon as it gets here and I'm grabbing an RM850x. I know its a little over kill but will give me a bit of head room for the future.


----------



## oz120

OK so I ***** about the fire in my review of the PSU and new egg gives me a $25 gift card calling with switching my RMA from replacement to refund. But no one want to pay for the HDD the PSU caught fire.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Its ok the PSU had a plug that cough fire today and killed my 2TB Barracuda. Rosewill is sending me another ARC-750 but not sure if they will replace the drive this one fried. So the new PSU is going on ebay soon as it gets here and I'm grabbing an RM850x. I know its a little over kill but will give me a bit of head room for the future.


I have the regular RM850. and the zero fan thing is amazing. i had run SLI 760SC, with an overclocked 3570k and a custom loop and the fan has never even turned on since the load capacity is so high! lol


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I have the regular RM850. and the zero fan thing is amazing. i had run SLI 760SC, with an overclocked 3570k and a custom loop and the fan has never even turned on since the load capacity is so high! lol


Good to know thanks. I cant wait for my PSU and case to show up tomorrow, maybe I can finally get my desktop back up and running.


----------



## oz120

Night shot of her up and running.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Whishp

Why TDP max of my MSI GTX 760 Twin Prozr gaming with overlocking 80%?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whishp*
> 
> Why TDP max of my MSI GTX 760 Twin Prozr gaming with overlocking 80%?


That's a good thing which means the GPU isnt completely using the available TDP, there will never be a 100% TDP use with GPUs unless you overclock


----------



## Whishp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> That's a good thing which means the GPU isnt completely using the available TDP, there will never be a 100% TDP use with GPUs unless you overclock


My card is overlocked. 115% TDP, 1280 core and 1780 mem in AB.


----------



## oz120

I only have one now.







My "second"/"lower" GTX 760 just up and died today. Hoping Zotac will RMA. Only problem I am seeing is they dont make the 4GB GDDR5 version anymore that I can find.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whishp*
> 
> My card is overlocked. 115% TDP, 1280 core and 1780 mem in AB.


Well you got a good power sipping chip then


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> I only have one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "second"/"lower" GTX 760 just up and died today. Hoping Zotac will RMA. Only problem I am seeing is they dont make the 4GB GDDR5 version anymore that I can find.


Woa how did it "just died" all of a sudden?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't save the changes with notepad ++ I mucked around with it and got nowhere must be op error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got 1.256 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I worked out how to do it and got a few good scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this ......
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2360 Hawk 760 1411 / 4004 *53.3fps 2231 1.344v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Mk 11 [email protected]@2400 Hawk 1398 / 3769 @ 1.344v *P10534*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300959
> 
> this too
> 
> Firestrike [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 1411 / 3808 @ 1.344v *7182*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/979878


Sorry for quoting such an old post, but how did you managed to get more than 1.3v with LLC again? Because I did the AB softmod (with help from you and viewsonica so thanks for that) for 1.3v and only got 1.27v under load but I feel I need to push it more now that new cards are around







.

I tried Zawarudo's hack tool and the GTX 780 owner's club LLC tool but none worked, the Zawarudo tool just said "Failed to open AB" and the LLC hack on it doesn't do anything also the LLC tool doesnt do anything.








So can you show me what you did heheh thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Sorry for quoting such an old post, but how did you managed to get more than 1.3v with LLC again? Because I did the AB softmod (with help from you and viewsonica so thanks for that) for 1.3v and only got 1.27v under load but I feel I need to push it more now that new cards are around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried Zawarudo's hack tool and the GTX 780 owner's club LLC tool but none worked, the Zawarudo tool just said "Failed to open AB" and the LLC hack on it doesn't do anything also the LLC tool doesnt do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So can you show me what you did heheh thanks


You're aware that there's an edit button for your posts, right? There's no need to triple-post....Even on mobile, the edit button is there - I just double-checked....


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Sorry about the triple post, didnt mean to do that. The page froze twice while i was editing and i reloaded it maybe that caused it? I dont seem to see the triple post though?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Sorry about the triple post, didnt mean to do that. The page froze twice while i was editing and i reloaded it maybe that caused it? I dont seem to see the triple post though?


The 3 different posts that you made in a row a.k.a. triple posting - posts 6165, 6166, and 6167....The multi-quote and edit functions are both your friends, just saying.


----------



## Whishp

Where can i found vbios mods from skyn3t? I cant found it in the first post.


----------



## blaze2210

Have you tried the "Search this thread" function at the top of the thread, under the title of the thread?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The 3 different posts that you made in a row a.k.a. triple posting - posts 6165, 6166, and 6167....The multi-quote and edit functions are both your friends, just saying.


Ohh yeah sorry about that i forgot hahah thanks for warning me. Any chance you do know how to overvolt the Hawk above 1.3v and llc?


----------



## Whishp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried the "Search this thread" function at the top of the thread, under the title of the thread?


Yes, i fount the post, but there are no link for download.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ohh yeah sorry about that i forgot hahah thanks for warning me. Any chance you do know how to overvolt the Hawk above 1.3v and llc?


Not warning, just letting you know.







From what I've seen from posts about the Hawk, it looks like it needs to have the 4206 voltage controller chip for the AB voltage mod. Are you flipping the switch to put the card in LN2 mode?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whishp*
> 
> Yes, i fount the post, but there are no link for download.


Sounds like you'll be testing those searching skills of yours.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Not warning, just letting you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen from posts about the Hawk, it looks like it needs to have the 4206 voltage controller chip for the AB voltage mod. Are you flipping the switch to put the card in LN2 mode?
> Sounds like you'll be testing those searching skills of yours.


Yeah the 760 Hawk does have a 4206 voltage controller and the AB voltage hack does work just that it doesn't go as high as I wanted







And yes I put it in LN2 as soon as I unboxed it hahah


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Yeah the 760 Hawk does have a 4206 voltage controller and the AB voltage hack does work just that it doesn't go as high as I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I put it in LN2 as soon as I unboxed it hahah


Always have to check....







Have you tried opening up KBT and adjusting the voltage?


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Woa how did it "just died" all of a sudden?


My guess is the fan stopped working and it got fried. I was sitting here and smelled heat. My first thought was not another PSU but then looked in the window and everything looked good I then checked it from a lower angle and only one of the 760s had the fan turning. I pulled them both tested the one the fan stopped on no boot, switch to the other and it boots. honestly not sure why the fan stopped working no oc on them.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Always have to check....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried opening up KBT and adjusting the voltage?


Wait whats KBT?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> My guess is the fan stopped working and it got fried. I was sitting here and smelled heat. My first thought was not another PSU but then looked in the window and everything looked good I then checked it from a lower angle and only one of the 760s had the fan turning. I pulled them both tested the one the fan stopped on no boot, switch to the other and it boots. honestly not sure why the fan stopped working no oc on them.


Wow that sucks, never thought a fan motor could suddenly just die. Or was it not the fan, thats possible too. So you're gonna grab another 760 tho? Id say maybe its time for an upgrade hahah tho 2 760s still kicks 980 ass


----------



## blaze2210

KBT is Kepler Bios Tweaker....


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Wait whats KBT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that sucks, never thought a fan motor could suddenly just die. Or was it not the fan, thats possible too. So you're gonna grab another 760 tho? Id say maybe its time for an upgrade hahah tho 2 760s still kicks 980 ass


I was really debating a single 980 Ti Classified or a 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+. Problem is I run dual monitors and they only have DVI and VGA inputs so I almost need to stay with a 980 non Ti so to use my monitors. Plus the fact that Zotac no longer make the GTX 760 4GB GDDR5 model so I'm not sure how they will handle the RMA that is if I am able to get a hold of them. Right now I have a person interested in my current working 760 since he is running an older GPU. This would allow for some cash to help with an upgrade to a single card (a single GPU gives me the ability to go SLi later). Issue is I'm not sure if I want to try and swing it this black friday or if I can wait until the next gen come out to see if they offer anything worth upgrading to. I would love a 980 Ti classified or Kingpin but that would mean new monitors and while I would love to do that I don't have $1000 for a GPU and another $1300 for a 34" 4ms 100Hz curved monitor. I know that is more than I need but I am currently using 2x 24" 1080p monitors and would love to get some of my desk back with out "losing" screen space.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> KBT is Kepler Bios Tweaker....


Oh didn't bother, I thought 760 voltages are locked in driver with 1.212v which is why only the 760 Hawk can overvolt since it uses a programmable voltage controller. I just don't know how to increase it more hahah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> I was really debating a single 980 Ti Classified or a 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+. Problem is I run dual monitors and they only have DVI and VGA inputs so I almost need to stay with a 980 non Ti so to use my monitors. Plus the fact that Zotac no longer make the GTX 760 4GB GDDR5 model so I'm not sure how they will handle the RMA that is if I am able to get a hold of them. Right now I have a person interested in my current working 760 since he is running an older GPU. This would allow for some cash to help with an upgrade to a single card (a single GPU gives me the ability to go SLi later). Issue is I'm not sure if I want to try and swing it this black friday or if I can wait until the next gen come out to see if they offer anything worth upgrading to. I would love a 980 Ti classified or Kingpin but that would mean new monitors and while I would love to do that I don't have $1000 for a GPU and another $1300 for a 34" 4ms 100Hz curved monitor. I know that is more than I need but I am currently using 2x 24" 1080p monitors and would love to get some of my desk back with out "losing" screen space.


Well you could always use adapters to solve the problems of display connectivity, I would say to try to RMA the card or get another 760 right now since it gives great performance still and to replace the 760 is either free or cheap and it would last you until next gen comes out. I mean I myself is waiting for Pascal or Long Island GPUs, whichever is better. But my 760 should server me fine for now, except I'm gonna try to overvolt and overclock it some more to maybe close to 780 performance as mine's faster than 770s right now hahah


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Oh didn't bother, I thought 760 voltages are locked in driver with 1.212v which is why only the 760 Hawk can overvolt since it uses a programmable voltage controller. I just don't know how to increase it more hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could always use adapters to solve the problems of display connectivity, I would say to try to RMA the card or get another 760 right now since it gives great performance still and to replace the 760 is either free or cheap and it would last you until next gen comes out. I mean I myself is waiting for Pascal or Long Island GPUs, whichever is better. But my 760 should server me fine for now, except I'm gonna try to overvolt and overclock it some more to maybe close to 780 performance as mine's faster than 770s right now hahah


I would love to RMA it if Zotac had customer support. But everytime I call or email I get nothing back. So its looking like time to sell the 760 that is left and upgrade to a card from a company that stand behind their stuff.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> I would love to RMA it if Zotac had customer support. But everytime I call or email I get nothing back. So its looking like time to sell the 760 that is left and upgrade to a card from a company that stand behind their stuff.


Ahh ok, well I never had any RMA experience from Zotac so I don't know. Good luck then. But if I were you I'd seriously wait this one out with just a 760 and get Pascal when it comes out. Not too long left

Anyways you guys, I managed to finally get LLC working on my MSI GTX 760 Hawk using a script I made. I found the instructions here on this forum and I made a script that could be used to run every boot.

Now my 760 is rocking 1359MHz core and 1902MHz memory, but I have a slight problem.
It would blackscreen while running Valley if it was set to anything above 1.27v so I can only increase my clocks so much, because at 1.28v or 1.3v it just kinda blackscreen all of a sudden at random times. So anyone got any idea what's up? TDP barely reaches 90% on 1.3v but that is about 240W already, so could it be somekind of overcurrent protection on the GPU? I thought the LN2 BIOS disables all protection? Might try the older LN2 BIOS see if that makes a difference.

I'll attach my LLC Enabler here if someone has a 760 Hawk and needs it.

LLC.zip 0k .zip file


Oh and before using that you need to do the afterburner 1.3v softmod first.


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ahh ok, well I never had any RMA experience from Zotac so I don't know. Good luck then. But if I were you I'd seriously wait this one out with just a 760 and get Pascal when it comes out. Not too long left


My plan is to RMA this card and then sell both in hopes of helping fund my move to Pascal. If I can only find a buyer for one of them I will gladly stick the other in my GFs computer even thought she never games on it due to use being at the same desk with only one chair. lol


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> My plan is to RMA this card and then sell both in hopes of helping fund my move to Pascal. If I can only find a buyer for one of them I will gladly stick the other in my GFs computer even thought she never games on it due to use being at the same desk with only one chair. lol


Hahah yea that's a better idea than getting a 900 card. Probably the main reason I haven't upgraded, also I'm sticking to a 2-year upgrade cycle.

Also here is my new benchmark scores for Valley on 1358MHz core 1902MHz mem


----------



## oz120

My score has been cut into 1/3 of what it was with my SLi. I cant wait to get my SLi setup running again.


----------



## oz120

Some good news today. I finally was able to get in touch with Zotac Customer support and they approved the RMA on my dead card so I will be shipping it this week.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Some good news today. I finally was about to get a hold of Zotac Customer support and they approved the RMA on my dead card so I will be shipping it this week.


Nice! That's always good news....


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nice! That's always good news....


Ok so an update on my RMA situation. ZOTAC says they don't have any 760 4Gbs in stock any more and offered me an "upgrade" to a 960 4Gb model ZT-90308-10M is the model they are offering me an upgrade to. Is it worth it to take this or should I ask for a refund of my money to then try and sell my second still working 760 to put cash toward a new GPU? Would the single 960 keep up with a 760 SLi setup? I have emailed them letting them know that I ran 2 760 cards in SLi and would like to get performance that is better than that set up and am waiting for a reply from them but figure I will ask here since they may mislead me into taking a downgrade from my current setup.


----------



## aimidin

Single GTX 960 is with same performance like single GTX 760. I have GTX 760 overclocked with BIOS mod to unlock extra voltage and watts . A friend of mine have GTX 960 Overclocked , but without modding the BIOS and he is actually with lower scores at benchmarks and with lower FPS on most the game . SLI GTX 760 is better than single GTX 780 Ti .

So refund your money , sell your other GPU and buy GTX 970 (GTX 780/780ti) or AMD R9 390X (R9 290 because with overclock it have the same performance like overclocked 290x) right now the prices went down for Christmas .

OR refund your money and buy once again GTX 760 from ebay or amazon , until next year when the next gen video cards will be released.

OR take the GTX 960 and sell your other GTX 760 , put some money and buy another one GTX 960 for SLI .

That's the only answers that i have for you , unless you have some money to spend on new GPUs


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Single GTX 960 is with same performance like single GTX 760. I have GTX 760 overclocked with BIOS mod to unlock extra voltage and watts . A friend of mine have GTX 960 Overclocked , but without modding the BIOS and he is actually with lower scores at benchmarks and with lower FPS on most the game . SLI GTX 760 is better than single GTX 780 Ti .
> 
> So refund your money , sell your other GPU and buy GTX 970 (GTX 780/780ti) or AMD R9 390X (R9 290 because with overclock it have the same performance like overclocked 290x) right now the prices went down for Christmas .
> 
> OR refund your money and buy once again GTX 760 from ebay or amazon , until next year when the next gen video cards will be released.
> 
> OR take the GTX 960 and sell your other GTX 760 , put some money and buy another one GTX 960 for SLI .
> 
> That's the only answers that i have for you , unless you have some money to spend on new GPUs


They emailed me today and offer to upgrade my second 760. This will give me a dual 960 4GB GDDR5 SLi setup. Is this an OK option? Or would I be better off selling the dual 960s? That could allow me to get in on the 970 or even a non Ti 980. I would love to wait and get a next gen single card but built in graphics would make my gaming SUCK. Right now the single 760 I have pushes most games 45 FPS or more on ultra/high setting without an overclock. Selling the dual 960s would net me around $425 or less which mean no matter what I will be losing money due to $43 in shipping to send both the 760s to ZOTAC. If any of this make sense is it worthwhile to wait on should I jump at something else?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> They emailed me today and offer to upgrade my second 760. This will give me a dual 960 4GB GDDR5 SLi setup. Is this an OK option? Or would I be better off selling the dual 960s? That could allow me to get in on the 970 or even a non Ti 980. I would love to wait and get a next gen single card but built in graphics would make my gaming SUCK. Right now the single 760 I have pushes most games 45 FPS or more on ultra/high setting without an overclock. Selling the dual 960s would net me around $425 or less which mean no matter what I will be losing money due to $43 in shipping to send both the 760s to ZOTAC. If any of this make sense is it worthwhile to wait on should I jump at something else?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


If they offered to swap out the 2nd 760 for a 960 also, then I'd go with that. If I was you, I'd check out some reviews for the cards in question. That way, you'd be able to get an idea of the performance. Twin 960s are better than twin 760s - any way you cut it. They'd certainly be better than a single 760 or 960....


----------



## xzamples

anybody know a good firmware flash for the msi gtx 760 2gb?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> anybody know a good firmware flash for the msi gtx 760 2gb?


You could try this one. It's one that I was working on when I still had a 760. It came from the MSI Gaming Edition 760.









MSI760.VoltageTest.rom.zip 125k .zip file


If that doesn't work out for you, you might want to check out Cyclops' thread. He does BIOS mods there, and you meet the rep requirement (at least 5 rep).


----------



## Blinky7

I recently got my hands on a Gigabyte 760 revision2.
This piece is a great overclocker, with 81% asic, it has a stock voltage of 1.2v with which it reaches 1346mhz 100% stable and with 1.212 it bumps +13/26 more (not sure because it passed 8 hours of valley at 1372 but it failed after several hours of heaven, however the fan settings were different and it might have been the higher temp that led it to fail).
The memory caps at around +600mhz (fails +650 and I dont wanna play it so close to the limit as +630 or something, so +600 it is. this leads to 1802mhz)

The board itself from gigabyte is nice for an overclocker as it uses the 770 design and has 8pin+6pin , and the power limit is high enough that you dont have to bios mod it even with the above overclock.

What I need is some help to make a custom bios that disables boost and clocks to 1346/3604 in 3D mode by default (with the stock 1.2v not more)
I tried myself with KBT 1.27 but the core clock seems to go up to 1280 no matter what I set, so I am missing something...
I have attached the bios in case someone wants to give it a try, but I accept some pointers too to make it myself!

giga760rev2stock.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> They emailed me today and offer to upgrade my second 760. This will give me a dual 960 4GB GDDR5 SLi setup. Is this an OK option? Or would I be better off selling the dual 960s? That could allow me to get in on the 970 or even a non Ti 980. I would love to wait and get a next gen single card but built in graphics would make my gaming SUCK. Right now the single 760 I have pushes most games 45 FPS or more on ultra/high setting without an overclock. Selling the dual 960s would net me around $425 or less which mean no matter what I will be losing money due to $43 in shipping to send both the 760s to ZOTAC. If any of this make sense is it worthwhile to wait on should I jump at something else?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Just don't think about it , i just googled some reviews and SLI GTX 960 it's way better than 970 and 980 for 1080p and 1440p . Only on 4K resolution is lower than gtx 980.

And put some effort for overclocking them







it will give you a nice boost when you are lacking on FPS in some games


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I recently got my hands on a Gigabyte 760 revision2.
> This piece is a great overclocker, with 81% asic, it has a stock voltage of 1.2v with which it reaches 1346mhz 100% stable and with 1.212 it bumps +13/26 more (not sure because it passed 8 hours of valley at 1372 but it failed after several hours of heaven, however the fan settings were different and it might have been the higher temp that led it to fail).
> The memory caps at around +600mhz (fails +650 and I dont wanna play it so close to the limit as +630 or something, so +600 it is. this leads to 1802mhz)
> 
> The board itself from gigabyte is nice for an overclocker as it uses the 770 design and has 8pin+6pin , and the power limit is high enough that you dont have to bios mod it even with the above overclock.
> 
> What I need is some help to make a custom bios that disables boost and clocks to 1346/3604 in 3D mode by default (with the stock 1.2v not more)
> I tried myself with KBT 1.27 but the core clock seems to go up to 1280 no matter what I set, so I am missing something...
> I have attached the bios in case someone wants to give it a try, but I accept some pointers too to make it myself!
> 
> giga760rev2stock.zip 123k .zip file


Where was you looking to see the boost clock in Valley Benchmark? Because if you are doing it right with the BIOS mod it still must to not surpass 1300mhz non boost clock . Only Hawk Version can surpass that number !

I am with 1254mhz Overclock and BIOS mod , and Valley Benchmark it says Boost Clock 1333MHZ . So what i am saying is that when you disable the boost like i did , it still calculate the boost clock even when you are not seeing it . And even i got better scores after the mod .


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Is there a single post somewhere in this thread of all the modded Skyn3t bios's?

I have had a look through and a search but so far haven't found much.

I'm looking for a bios for my Palit 760 reference card.

Cheers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Is there a single post somewhere in this thread of all the modded Skyn3t bios's?
> 
> I have had a look through and a search but so far haven't found much.
> 
> I'm looking for a bios for my Palit 760 reference card.
> 
> Cheers


No, the BIOS download was pulled down a while back. You could try searching through Cyclops' BIOS modding thread for one, but you wouldn't be able to request a mod there - you don't meet the rep requirement yet.


----------



## oz120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Just don't think about it , i just googled some reviews and SLI GTX 960 it's way better than 970 and 980 for 1080p and 1440p . Only on 4K resolution is lower than gtx 980.
> 
> And put some effort for overclocking them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will give you a nice boost when you are lacking on FPS in some games


I have seen the ZOTAC cards pushed to almost 1500MHz so they will be a huge boost over my old 760s. Sent the second one out yesterday so hopefully I will have the new cards in a week or so. Right now no video card is killing me I cant even play tanks.


----------



## xzamples

i am not sure what is wrong with my msi gtx 760 2gb, it does not seem to perform to its full potential

here is my gpu-z sensor log

i played some dota 2

can somebody take a look at it and tell me what they think

my gpu is not overclocked

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 2447k .txt file


----------



## oz120

That does seem really strange. Not sure why its not ramping up more. Are you doing any overclocking on it at all? If so what software are you using? I have had problems in the past with MSI Afterburner not ramping up my CPU after I pushed the OC a bit far. I then wiped out the OC setting and redid it and it worked fine for a while after that.


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i am not sure what is wrong with my msi gtx 760 2gb, it does not seem to perform to its full potential
> 
> here is my gpu-z sensor log
> 
> i played some dota 2
> 
> can somebody take a look at it and tell me what they think
> 
> my gpu is not overclocked
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 2447k .txt file


Try EVGA PrecisionX 16 , there is setting Kboost to the Bar for Voltage. Press it and it will lock your overclock . Try again and replay


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No, the BIOS download was pulled down a while back. You could try searching through Cyclops' BIOS modding thread for one, but you wouldn't be able to request a mod there - you don't meet the rep requirement yet.


Thanks for this







+1 rep.


----------



## Head

Guys,is there any way to lower the min fan speed?

I have an evga sc 760 with the blower fan.It is capped at 42% fan speed.
I flashed this bios i found on techpowerup that lowers the cap to 30% http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142886/evga-gtx760-2048-130607-1.html
I want to go even lower, but modding any of those bioses with the "Kepler bios tweaker" seems to have no effect.
Any thoughts?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Head*
> 
> Guys,is there any way to lower the min fan speed?
> 
> I have an evga sc 760 with the blower fan.It is capped at 42% fan speed.
> I flashed this bios i found on techpowerup that lowers the cap to 30% http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142886/evga-gtx760-2048-130607-1.html
> I want to go even lower, but modding any of those bioses with the "Kepler bios tweaker" seems to have no effect.
> Any thoughts?


Nope there isn't , i tryed alot of times to put it under 30% i think hawk can go under and one on Gygabite , but i am not sure.


----------



## Head

I guess i'll have to go out and buy an accelero twin turbo iii then....thanks anyway.


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Head*
> 
> I guess i'll have to go out and buy an accelero twin turbo iii then....thanks anyway.


i have Accelero Xtreme IV on my GTX 760 and with max overclock and voltage i can't pass 60-70 degrees







and it's like on 30-40% RPM


----------



## Head

I'm more interested on idle noise,I want it to be ultra silent because the pc will stay on as a media server in the bedroom.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aimidin*
> 
> Nope there isn't , i tryed alot of times to put it under 30% i think hawk can go under and one on Gygabite , but i am not sure.


Wait it can go lower? What should I use to edit the BIOS? KBT? Or the newer MBT?


----------



## aimidin

I always go with KBT for my 760


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Wait it can go lower? What should I use to edit the BIOS? KBT? Or the newer MBT?


The 760 is a Kepler chip, so you'd use *K*epler *B*IOS *T*weaker, not *M*axwell *B*IOS *T*weaker.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The 760 is a Kepler chip, so you'd use *K*epler *B*IOS *T*weaker, not *M*axwell *B*IOS *T*weaker.


Yea yea I know its a Kepler chip but was just wondering as I could open the BIOS with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker hahah

But I did open it with KBT and it says the default set min fan speed is 18% but MSI afterburner said 33% so I don't know what's wrong with that. Anyone with a Hawk before could tell me if you this is normal? Should I just try setting it to 0?


----------



## aimidin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Yea yea I know its a Kepler chip but was just wondering as I could open the BIOS with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker hahah
> 
> But I did open it with KBT and it says the default set min fan speed is 18% but MSI afterburner said 33% so I don't know what's wrong with that. Anyone with a Hawk before could tell me if you this is normal? Should I just try setting it to 0?


I don't think you can set it to 0 , but you can try like 10 % . I know that Asus Strix GPUs can do that , but they are with the new Maxwell Chip , which have lower temperatures .


----------



## Coree

Does anybody have the Asus GTX 760 3GB 192-bit OEM bios with Hynix memory?? I'm thinking of flashing my Asus 660 OEM 3GB to that, could it be possible? Same core layout etc.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2455/geforce-gtx-760-oem.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1883/asus-gtx-660-oem-3-gb.html


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Does anybody have the Asus GTX 760 3GB 192-bit OEM bios with Hynix memory?? I'm thinking of flashing my Asus 660 OEM 3GB to that, could it be possible? Same core layout etc.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2455/geforce-gtx-760-oem.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1883/asus-gtx-660-oem-3-gb.html


If it has the same core layout and the only difference are the clocks why not just overclock it? Much easier and less risky.


----------



## Spank7

Hello

I have a gigabyte gtx 760 rev 2 at stock clocks , is there any bios i can use so i cant overclock it a little but to be stable , i dont want something extreme just something better and to be stable

thanks

1.gif 24k .gif file


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> If it has the same core layout and the only difference are the clocks why not just overclock it? Much easier and less risky.


Well, the 660 crashes when put to load. Underclocking memory doesn't help (-250mhz), and why wouldn't I 'upgrade it to a 760' and underclock it at the same time. Is there a clock adjusting tool anywhere?
I used Asus Gputweak, and adding voltage didn't help. Underclocking the core isn't possible too :/ Should I try baking this card also lol


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spank7*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a gigabyte gtx 760 rev 2 at stock clocks , is there any bios i can use so i cant overclock it a little but to be stable , i dont want something extreme just something better and to be stable
> 
> thanks
> 
> 1.gif 24k .gif file


You dont need a BIOS update to overclock your card. Just install MSI Afterburner and overclock it yourself but as every card is different you need to fine tune it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Well, the 660 crashes when put to load. Underclocking memory doesn't help (-250mhz), and why wouldn't I 'upgrade it to a 760' and underclock it at the same time. Is there a clock adjusting tool anywhere?
> I used Asus Gputweak, and adding voltage didn't help. Underclocking the core isn't possible too :/ Should I try baking this card also lol


If it's crashing under load overclocking it won't help and would instead make matters worse. Better get a new card I'd say.


----------



## Johny Boy

I have a MSI gtx760 gaming oc 2gb card, can I flash bios if hawk card on it as hawk bios for normal/ln2 mode..
If not then how to increase voltage on the card with bios flashing,though u did read kbt program howto but not confident enough to change the values myself.
Thank You.


----------



## Coree

Bought it used ofc for 80e, and the seller said that it's 'like new'. Then when I asked him/her about the crashing, he/she said that the problem was present when playing GPU intensive games like GTA V (artifacting etc) and underclocking solved the issue. Still a little annoyed about the 'like new' condition, but in reality it's a crashing card lol. Asked for refund, no answer.
What i'll do next:
1. Downclock via new bios + clock speed adjuster?
2. Bake GPU
(Remember the GPU has no warranty as it's a OEM product from HP or Dell.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> I have a MSI gtx760 gaming oc 2gb card, can I flash bios if hawk card on it as hawk bios for normal/ln2 mode..
> If not then how to increase voltage on the card with bios flashing,though u did read kbt program howto but not confident enough to change the values myself.
> Thank You.


You can't flash a Gaming card into a Hawk to enable voltage control as the Hawk has it because iit has a different voltage controller that is programmable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Bought it used ofc for 80e, and the seller said that it's 'like new'. Then when I asked him/her about the crashing, he/she said that the problem was present when playing GPU intensive games like GTA V (artifacting etc) and underclocking solved the issue. Still a little annoyed about the 'like new' condition, but in reality it's a crashing card lol. Asked for refund, no answer.
> What i'll do next:
> 1. Downclock via new bios + clock speed adjuster?
> 2. Bake GPU
> (Remember the GPU has no warranty as it's a OEM product from HP or Dell.


Id really try to get a refund or at worst just downclock via BIOS


----------



## Coree

Yeah not getting a refund lol. Seller just responded 'downclocking solved the issue for me' and then I asked for a partial refund due, no answer. I know i'm not getting that. Should I try lowering the GPU from 824mhz base (889mhz boost, 1045mhz reality) to like 775mhz base to 840 boost?
Card's ASIC quality is 86% btw. I'm wondering that why is the GPU boosting so high, could that be the issue..


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Yeah not getting a refund lol. Seller just responded 'downclocking solved the issue for me' and then I asked for a partial refund due, no answer. I know i'm not getting that. Should I try lowering the GPU from 824mhz base (889mhz boost, 1045mhz reality) to like 775mhz base to 840 boost?
> Card's ASIC quality is 86% btw. I'm wondering that why is the GPU boosting so high, could that be the issue..


Well thats the not so great people of the world for ya. That sucks man.

You could try lowering it more yes and it should help. ASIC Quality is ridiculously high for a faulty card though. Boosting high might just be an after effect of the ASIC Quality but even my card with 84% set at 1210MHz it boosts to 1360MHz in reality.

Also what's your powersupply? It might cause problems too if it isn't a good one.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Well thats the not so great people of the world for ya. That sucks man.
> 
> You could try lowering it more yes and it should help. ASIC Quality is ridiculously high for a faulty card though. Boosting high might just be an after effect of the ASIC Quality but even my card with 84% set at 1210MHz it boosts to 1360MHz in reality.
> 
> Also what's your powersupply? It might cause problems too if it isn't a good one.


PSU is a XFX 550W Bronze, so there should be no problems as it's a Seasonic based design. Tested a 670 on it, worked flawlessly. The problem is in the card.. and I'm thinking of giving a negative feedback for the seller i bought this from.
But yeah, I bought another 660 OEM for 70e (HP). It's the 1,5gb version with the 1x6pin and for some reason this thingy boosts only to 914mhz during load? The Asus 660 OEM 3GB boosts to a whopping 1049mhz, and remember: the 1,5gb variant and 3gb variant have the exact same clockspeeds. I think that there is a power limit on the 1,5gb as it has a 1x6pin only. The 1,5gb 660 works flawlessly though at stock


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> PSU is a XFX 550W Bronze, so there should be no problems as it's a Seasonic based design. Tested a 670 on it, worked flawlessly. The problem is in the card.. and I'm thinking of giving a negative feedback for the seller i bought this from.
> But yeah, I bought another 660 OEM for 70e (HP). It's the 1,5gb version with the 1x6pin and for some reason this thingy boosts only to 914mhz during load? The Asus 660 OEM 3GB boosts to a whopping 1049mhz, and remember: the 1,5gb variant and 3gb variant have the exact same clockspeeds. I think that there is a power limit on the 1,5gb as it has a 1x6pin only. The 1,5gb 660 works flawlessly though at stock


Boost clocks are always different from every card mate it's not an abnormal thing. The interesting thing about this is that nvidia here http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660-oem/specifications states that it only uses one 6-pin like your new one does but your first one the Asus here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-geforce-gtx-650-benchmark,3297-16.html uses 2x 6-pin on it. So I think it might have a custom BIOS with a higher TDP yes. Anyways even downclocking the Asus doesn't work? Also I think the 660 OEM is more like a 760 hahah so I guess you should be in this club lol.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Boost clocks are always different from every card mate it's not an abnormal thing. The interesting thing about this is that nvidia here http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660-oem/specifications states that it only uses one 6-pin like your new one does but your first one the Asus here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-geforce-gtx-650-benchmark,3297-16.html uses 2x 6-pin on it. So I think it might have a custom BIOS with a higher TDP yes. Anyways even downclocking the Asus doesn't work? Also I think the 660 OEM is more like a 760 hahah so I guess you should be in this club lol.


Just downclocked the Asus to 530 mhz core and 1100 memory. Still artifacts. Baked it in the oven for 10 minutes @ 200 degrees celcius. Same problem, artifacting.
FFS this is just a dud card, nothing helps. The 660 oem is an interesting card though







A really crippled GK104







The OC headroom is massive tho, i've seen ppl on OCN overclocking these to 1200mhz.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Just downclocked the Asus to 530 mhz core and 1100 memory. Still artifacts. Baked it in the oven for 10 minutes @ 200 degrees celcius. Same problem, artifacting.
> FFS this is just a dud card, nothing helps. The 660 oem is an interesting card though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really crippled GK104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OC headroom is massive tho, i've seen ppl on OCN overclocking these to 1200mhz.


Tough luck man. That sucks getting ripped off. 660 OEM being a good overclocker 1200MHz? You shouldve seen my 760 doing 1360MHz lol


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, my evga 760 SSC acx took a crap a few days ago, luckily i got warranty left on it. What do you think evga will send me as a replacement? They still have 760's in stock or maybe ill get a 960?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, my evga 760 SSC acx took a crap a few days ago, luckily i got warranty left on it. What do you think evga will send me as a replacement? They still have 760's in stock or maybe ill get a 960?


Depend on their stocks. Usually a refurbished one.
If one is not in stock, they will probably send you an email with a list of alternatives and see which one you want.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, my evga 760 SSC acx took a crap a few days ago, luckily i got warranty left on it. What do you think evga will send me as a replacement? They still have 760's in stock or maybe ill get a 960?


I hope you get a 760 as a replacement. It's pretty sickening when people expect that they'll RMA and get an upgrade - especially when there's nothing functionally wrong with the card. Keep in mind that overclocking ability is a *bonus* of owning a card, not a requirement, or a good reason for an RMA.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I hope you get a 760 as a replacement. It's pretty sickening when people expect that they'll RMA and get an upgrade - especially when there's nothing functionally wrong with the card. Keep in mind that overclocking ability is a *bonus* of owning a card, not a requirement, or a good reason for an RMA.


Dude what?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Dude what?


Requesting an RMA for a card that works is dumb. Plain and simple. If the card is unstable at stock settings, then by all means, RMA that sucker. But you not being able to stabilize an OC is a pretty dumb reason to request an RMA. Just sayin'.


----------



## oz120

My one 760 died and the other one lived Zotac offered me the upgrade to both for free because they no longer made the cards that I had. Then they emailed me a week later saying they don't have the normal cards for the upgrade and stepped up to offer me the 2x GTX 960 4GB AMP! Edition cards. I thought one was DOA but turns out its my MB that is messed up so I will be sending it to Gigabyte in the next few weeks to finally get back to having a SLi set up.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Requesting an RMA for a card that works is dumb. Plain and simple. If the card is unstable at stock settings, then by all means, RMA that sucker. But you not being able to stabilize an OC is a pretty dumb reason to request an RMA. Just sayin'.


Well ofcourse but howd you get the idea his card's fine? He said it crapped out


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> My one 760 died and the other one lived Zotac offered me the upgrade to both for free because they no longer made the cards that I had. Then they emailed me a week later saying they don't have the normal cards for the upgrade and stepped up to offer me the 2x GTX 960 4GB AMP! Edition cards. I thought one was DOA but turns out its my MB that is messed up so I will be sending it to Gigabyte in the next few weeks to finally get back to having a SLi set up.


Great news! Its really great when a company honors its after sales support, especially like that.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Requesting an RMA for a card that works is dumb. Plain and simple. If the card is unstable at stock settings, then by all means, RMA that sucker. But you not being able to stabilize an OC is a pretty dumb reason to request an RMA. Just sayin'.


Ummm the card died lol, i never overclocked it. Once i put a gaming load on the card my monitor would turn off within 5 minutes and id have to hard reboot the PC, at first i thought motherboard cause its a nearly 5 year old biostar but i put my gtx 465 in and not a problem in 3 days of use. I also am not expecting an upgrade ive just heard of people getting upgrades in the past, this is my first RMA of a video card so i have no idea what ill be getting lol.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Has anyone noticed memory leak on gta v?
Using 361.43 gpu drivers and gta v build 573 v1.31, it crashes sometimes when gpu memory utilization goes up to 2020mb. I can replicate this issue by using gta v embedded benchmark.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Faulting application name: GTA5.exe, version: 1.0.573.1, time stamp: 0x5666eb27
Faulting module name: GTA5.exe, version: 1.0.573.1, time stamp: 0x5666eb27
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000001231b38
Faulting process ID: 0x410
Faulting application start time: 0x01d1539861c1178e
Faulting application path: D:\xxxxGrand Theft Auto V\GTA5.exe
Faulting module path: D:\xxxx\Grand Theft Auto V\GTA5.exe
Report ID: 0d32c153-34fe-4f42-b8fb-7439222c09b9
Faulting package full name:


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, my evga 760 SSC acx took a crap a few days ago, luckily i got warranty left on it. What do you think evga will send me as a replacement? They still have 760's in stock or maybe ill get a 960?


Just got my card back today its the same exact card but they gave me one with a backplate! Card looks brand new if its refurbished i cant tell lol. EVGA is so awesome.

This is the card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6136

It even boosts higher than my old card, 1189 vs 1228 : )


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just got my card back today its the same exact card but they gave me one with a backplate! Card looks brand new if its refurbished i cant tell lol. EVGA is so awesome.
> 
> This is the card:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6136
> 
> It even boosts higher than my old card, 1189 vs 1228 : )


Nice man, now overclock that thing!


----------



## goldman11

Hey does anyone have any idea why GPU-Z shows my card is only running at 4x 2.0?, I did that render test and it just goes from 4x 1.1 to 4x 2.0.

The card is in the x16 slot so I'm a bit confused why its only running at 4x? the card is fairly new so I doubt it is an issue with it.

is it just a bug showing 4x? or the x16 slot on the MB is damaged somehow? would it matter if I moved the card to the x8 slot?.

Thanks anyone that can help.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldman11*
> 
> Hey does anyone have any idea why GPU-Z shows my card is only running at 4x 2.0?, I did that render test and it just goes from 4x 1.1 to 4x 2.0.
> 
> The card is in the x16 slot so I'm a bit confused why its only running at 4x? the card is fairly new so I doubt it is an issue with it.
> 
> is it just a bug showing 4x? or the x16 slot on the MB is damaged somehow? would it matter if I moved the card to the x8 slot?.
> 
> Thanks anyone that can help.


The slot might physically be 16x but it can be that it's only wired as 4x. MAke sure you use the real 16x slot which is usually the top slot.


----------



## goldman11

yea there's only 2 slots on this MB and it is on the top one, I remember it used to say x16 in gpu-z some time ago, it is possible it is going bad? since I did have some random reboots and gpu drivers crashing.

if its bad then switching to x8 would be fine right? since it doesn't use that much power anyway.


----------



## kelo1981

I appreciate your time to read and help with my issue.
I have EVGA GTX 760SC Graphics Card.
My PC boots into windows with this card but no display. I've found one burnt smd element on position Q503 on the back of the PCB. Couldn't find any other burn marks/elements anywhere.
Can someone who owns the same card tell me what number is written on the top of the smd, please.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelo1981*
> 
> I appreciate your time to read and help with my issue.
> I have EVGA GTX 760SC Graphics Card.
> My PC boots into windows with this card but no display. I've found one burnt smd element on position Q503 on the back of the PCB. Couldn't find any other burn marks/elements anywhere.
> Can someone who owns the same card tell me what number is written on the top of the smd, please.


I have that card but it has a backplate, i literally just got it from evga after my old one also was not displaying when i started a game up. You should do a guest RMA, i still had 220 days left of warranty and because evga is so cool they dont require you to be the original owner or anything like that, you can check how many days of warranty are left by entering the cards serial number on their guest rma page.


----------



## xzamples

hello, has anybody successfully RMA'd a 760 from msi? oc edition

my 760 crapped out on me recently and the warranty ends in august, still have the receipt and original packaging and everything.

i'm in canada, do i need to send it to usa?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> hello, has anybody successfully RMA'd a 760 from msi? oc edition
> 
> my 760 crapped out on me recently and the warranty ends in august, still have the receipt and original packaging and everything.
> 
> i'm in canada, do i need to send it to usa?


If MSI has distributors in Canada you could just got to them and RMA from there.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> If MSI has distributors in Canada you could just got to them and RMA from there.


thanks, how long does RMA actually take? i mean do they even test the cards, ive heard of people just RMAing cards to get newer ones even if there is nothing wrong with them

never really heard of them fixing the card and sending the same one back


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys does anyone of you have the vbios of those gpus:
ASUS Dragon GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP or
ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP SSU?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> thanks, how long does RMA actually take? i mean do they even test the cards, ive heard of people just RMAing cards to get newer ones even if there is nothing wrong with them
> 
> never really heard of them fixing the card and sending the same one back


I got my card's fan fixed but that took about a week because they had to special order the fans. RMA on MSI though, I haven't tried but I tried with gigabyte and they just basically swap my card for a new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys does anyone of you have the vbios of those gpus:
> ASUS Dragon GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP or
> ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP SSU?


What the heck is that dragon one? Some special edition asus 760?


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New vbios is coming to xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost disable
> 1.212v
> Power limit unlocked.
> 
> I will Pm the OP before post it.
> 
> Asus.GTX760.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX760.2048.130709.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.FTW-4GB.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.reference.rom
> EVGA.GTX760.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX760.2048.130703.rom
> Galaxy.GTX760.2048.130604.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.4GB-GV-N760OC-4GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.GV-N760OC-2GD Rev. 2.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX760.WindForce OC.rom
> Inno3D.GTX760.iChill.rom
> KFA2.GTX760.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX760.HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 2GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.N760 TF 4GD5-OC.rom
> MSI.GTX760.PCGH HAWK.rom
> MSI.GTX760.TF GAMING.rom
> Palit.GTX760.Jetstream.rom
> PNY.GTX760.XLR8 Edition.rom


Would you be so kind to tell us where we may find these .rom-files?

I'm especially interested in the Asus GTX760 DirectCU II OC.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

DAMNIT

You guys I have killed yet ANOTHER GPU. YES MY 760 Hawk AND THIS I HAVE NO IDEA WHY.

First was my Gigabyte 750 Ti WF whicch died because I put a stupid huge TDP limit and overvolted it. This card...I didn't even touch the BIOS.

So I just got a new Seasonic P860 powersupply to replace my old one, and so I ran valley which ran FINE on my usual overclock of 1360MHz with 1.3v setting and 4% LLC which results in 1.294v. So at first all is fine and good.

Then I tried to use 0% LLC which resulted in real 1.3v which has always caused my PC to turn off on my previous powersupply, so I left it running valley. Then when I came back my PC was off. Thats weird I thought, and it wouldn't turn back on. Even after reseating the card so many times, but when I unplugged it off of the powersupply my PC turned on and the GPU's VRM blew and gave out fire and smoke.

I was really confused at first, my first thought was the P860 had something wrong and killed my card. But it does turn on my PC fine without the GPU so what I could think of was that 0% LLC messes with the VRM and caused it to draw a lot of power which because my old PSU is only 520W it cuts off succesfully before the card self destruct. But now with 860W worth of power it seems the card draw its power to kingdom come and blew itself up what really confuses me is that power consumption never went above 80-90% or so which is super odd and makes it all the more ridiculous and makes me don't know what caused it.

So you guys who owns a Hawk and di the afterburner voltage hack DO NOT USE ANYTHING BELOW 4% LLC which below 4% LLC always caused my PC to shutoff with the old powersupply.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Probably has more to do with the voltage than the LLC. The difference between 0 and 4% isn't enough to kill it, but the fact you're running 1.3v on Air. If you want more performance why not just buy better cards instead of cranking voltage and trying for super high overclocks?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Probably has more to do with the voltage than the LLC. The difference between 0 and 4% isn't enough to kill it, but the fact you're running 1.3v on Air. If you want more performance why not just buy better cards instead of cranking voltage and trying for super high overclocks?


Nah really temps don't go beyond 65C on max fan which I keep it at and plu one of my friends has his Asus GTX 770 DCUII running on 1.4v on air doing ~1450MHz and it's still running after 2 years of usage. Mine was doing 65C and about 80-90% power on 1.3v which was marginally higher than 1.294v, and everytime I use any LLC below 4% it always shuts off my PCC on my old PSU so even if I set it at 3% LLC which still makes 1.294v it still shuts off for now reason after sometime leading me to believe the LLC setting below 4% is messing with the VRMs causing it to fail after a set time of about 10-15minutes everytime.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakrakrak*
> 
> Would you be so kind to tell us where we may find these .rom-files?
> 
> I'm especially interested in the Asus GTX760 DirectCU II OC.


Which bios version you already running? Write down the 80.04.xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Which bios version you already running? Write down the 80.04.xxxxxxxxx.


80.04.C4.00.7A for my Asus GeForce GTX 760 Direct CU II OC.


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Which bios version you already running? Write down the 80.04.xxxxxxxxx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raklodder*
> 
> 80.04.C4.00.7A


I have played with the Kepler Bios Tweaker, but have so far not been able to disable the +13mhz boost offset or manually increase my voltage.


----------



## melodystyle2003

The max you can increase the voltage is +12mV.
Upload your bios here you edit it so you may test it if you like.


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> The max you can increase the voltage is +12mV.
> Upload your bios here you edit it so you may test it if you like.


Here is my untouched (stock) .rom for my Asus GeForce GTX 760 Direct CU II OC:
https://mega.nz/#!RtYB3SxC!YPWI03pYnZK0_Z_iv8a206Wo9CuxqGW44739d_3JGRM


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raklodder*
> 
> Here is my untouched (stock) .rom for my Asus GeForce GTX 760 Direct CU II OC:
> https://mega.nz/#!RtYB3SxC!YPWI03pYnZK0_Z_iv8a206Wo9CuxqGW44739d_3JGRM


Here is the file, try it if you like. Its only for the 80.04.C4.xx bios users, will give +12mV and i do not held any responsibility if it wrecks/burns your gpu. Try it at your own will.

MOD-8004C4007A.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## melodystyle2003

deleted


----------



## Raklodder

I'm afraid I have already tried all that (maybe my chip isn't the best...) or simply the v1.2125v locked voltage isn't doing me any favors, but anyway you look at it I'm more than grateful that you took the time out of your life trying to help a rather confused soul in these matters.


----------



## melodystyle2003

What clocks and performance do you achieve?


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What clocks and performance do you achieve?


1201/6968MHz at stock voltages.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Its the silicon lottery, i can guess ASIC ~70%. Although don't expect much much more improvement on lets say 1300/1750Mhz. Maybe 3-4fps more which improvement isn't a deal breaker.
Last but not least, i do believe that stock bios is locked somehow, that's why i was looking for the ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP SSU's bios, but can't find it.


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its the silicon lottery, i can guess ASIC ~70%. Although don't expect much much more improvement on lets say 1300/1750Mhz. Maybe 3-4fps more which improvement isn't a deal breaker.
> Last but not least, i do believe that stock bios is locked somehow, that's why i was looking for the ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP SSU's bios, but can't find it.


You were close: 77%.


----------



## Raklodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its the silicon lottery, i can guess ASIC ~70%. Although don't expect much much more improvement on lets say 1300/1750Mhz. Maybe 3-4fps more which improvement isn't a deal breaker.
> Last but not least, i do believe that stock bios is locked somehow, that's why i was looking for the ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU II TOP SSU's bios, but can't find it.


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2651/asus-gtx-760-directcu-ii-top-ssu.html
Are you referring to the above card or maybe it's vbios isn't compatible?

I find it strange that no one have uploaded it yet.


----------



## Dogeared2

Hey guys

Looking for a bit of advice - I think my card has gone bad, it's suddenly started crashing to a black screen with the fans going crazy, this started during gaming but then in Windows too. I updated the drivers, took it out and gave it a clean. It's stable in Windows now but crashes immediately if I start a game.

I've always had to underclock it to make it stable too.

I was going to try flashing it, waddya think?

Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Is 83c too hot for a SC evga 760? In games it only gets to 65c but after running benchmarks (think i did 3d mark or catzilla) max temp was 83. Just odd to me, my old 465 wouldnt go over 72c in any tests. Maybe i should try some new thermal paste, hmmm.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogeared2*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice - I think my card has gone bad, it's suddenly started crashing to a black screen with the fans going crazy, this started during gaming but then in Windows too. I updated the drivers, took it out and gave it a clean. It's stable in Windows now but crashes immediately if I start a game.
> 
> I've always had to underclock it to make it stable too.
> 
> I was going to try flashing it, waddya think?
> 
> Thanks


If it still covered by warranty rma it, otherwise, try to see what temps it is running first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Is 83c too hot for a SC evga 760? In games it only gets to 65c but after running benchmarks (think i did 3d mark or catzilla) max temp was 83. Just odd to me, my old 465 wouldnt go over 72c in any tests. Maybe i should try some new thermal paste, hmmm.


It has the blower type cooler? If yes try to elevate a bit the fan rpms. It is somehow normal to reach ~80oC, new thermal paste may help.


----------



## Scotty99

Nope its got two fans. I know 83 isnt dangerous or anything but it just seems a bit hot, i never tested my old 760 (that i had to RMA) so thats why i had to ask here.

I think ill try thermal paste, i bet i can get a couple degrees off at least.


----------



## Uzytkownik4321

Hey guys, can someone help me with my BIOS here? Whatever I do with it, I cannot increase the voltage over 1.212 V from standard 1.2V. I'd like to go higher. If someone mods it for me that would be nice, but perhaps even better would be if someone told me what I'm doing wrong in Kepler BIOS Tweaker?
If anyone is interested, I was able to stably overclock this to 1267 MHz and 3623 MHz under present voltages.
It's a Gigabyte, as you can see on the screenshot:










GK104_ModOVFAN20.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## melodystyle2003

You can not go over 1.212V with any sw modifications, gtx 760 are locked to that max voltage (except msi lighting versions on which usually a sw volt mod hack can be applied).


----------



## Theblaze973

Hi, I have a Gigabyte 760:



I'm having trouble with it, since I can set voltage to 1.212v but it only uses 1.2v under load/with boosting. I want to at least use the full 1.212v but I'm not sure how to do this in KBT 1.27.
Also, is there no way to go over the 1.212v limit even if with BIOS mods?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope its got two fans. I know 83 isnt dangerous or anything but it just seems a bit hot, i never tested my old 760 (that i had to RMA) so thats why i had to ask here.
> 
> I think ill try thermal paste, i bet i can get a couple degrees off at least.


So i finally got to swapping out the thermal paste, i had some IC diamond laying around. Fired up valley benchmark:

EVGA paste: 81c max
IC diamond: 66c max

WOW! I did have some cat hair on the front filter so that prob accounted for a couple degrees, but man i wasnt expecting this much of a drop in temps.

Look how bad of a job they did with this paste on this lol:



http://imgur.com/eI8wM


Ya, if you get a RMA from EVGA change the paste asap!


----------



## djtmalta

So I guess I'm the odd ball out as I haven't seen my GTX 760 192 bit 3GB OEM card on this page. I was wondering if there is a custom bios already made for my card?

Here is the Nvidia web site with the stats on the card: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760-oem/specifications


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtmalta*
> 
> So I guess I'm the odd ball out as I haven't seen my GTX 760 192 bit 3GB OEM card on this page. I was wondering if there is a custom bios already made for my card?
> 
> Here is the Nvidia web site with the stats on the card: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-760-oem/specifications


Hello,

post some gpu-z ss, your bios and some performance charts/benchmarks (firestrike, valley, game benches) if you like.


----------



## djtmalta

Currently in the process of waiting for the aftermarket GPU Cooler to arrive then I will run those tests. Apparently the OEM Asus GTX 760 is known for bad cooling and fans dying. But yeah, I will run all those specs in my next update.


----------



## Scotty99

So i got extremely bored today and decided to see how high my card could get, 1306 and +550 on memory (memory speeds confuse me so ill just put the offset lol) is most i could go otherwise firestrike would crash. 6256 firestrike score.

Is this about on par what most 760's will do? In catzilla i got it to pass with 1350 core but firestrike seems extra picky. Its EVGA SC acx model btw.


----------



## Melsen

I've got mine at 1280 core +500 memory. Any higher (I could reach 1310-1320 before crashing) and it starts to show artifacts in heaven. Is it correct btw that the max voltage is +12mV?

http://prntscr.com/b25lv8


----------



## paladdinsane

Thanks for the very straight forward guide on the 760.

I've been referencing this while looking for that sweet spot on my x2 SLI.

These are tricky cards and I haven't been able to get much out of a generically stable OC, a lot of it seems to be based on whatever the program game or benchmark will want to allow.

I've been stuck down at 1180 in some situations, while getting 1300 on a different benchmark.

Not exactly sure where to set and forget them, but its going to be pretty low on the core with a moderate memory OC. 1250 // 1770 most likely

Anyways, thanks for the GUIDE!! it was very helpful









Will trade my EVGAs for MSI HAWKS, lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i just picked up a evga 760 2GB from a friend for 30 bucks while I wait for the 480. My 760 is a reference black shroud and I want to OC it alittle. It runs all the games I want perfectly. Runs witcher 3 really well with mixed medium to high settings staying at 50-53fps.

I am looking to keep the cards voltage stock so what kind of OC could I reasonably get out of it. Not an overclocker here so this will basically be my first time OCing. so im kind of lost. ASIC is 73.4


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i just picked up a evga 760 2GB from a friend for 30 bucks while I wait for the 480. My 760 is a reference black shroud and I want to OC it alittle. It runs all the games I want perfectly. Runs witcher 3 really well with mixed medium to high settings staying at 50-53fps.
> 
> I am looking to keep the cards voltage stock so what kind of OC could I reasonably get out of it. Not an overclocker here so this will basically be my first time OCing. so im kind of lost. ASIC is 73.4


You may follow the guide written on thread's first post or just slide all way up the power target and set core close to 1200Mhz for first step. If its stable then add +13Mhz each until you find the max o/c. Last try to o/c the vram (if its has hynix, ~1750Mhz). All the numbers above are just estimations, you have to try it your self.


----------



## Chad44

They upgraded my 570 to a 760 about a year ago. That was pretty awesome from them.


----------



## john420

is there a bios for asus 760 directcu2 oc (80.04.EA.xx) that lets me put the voltage to 1.2120 ?? no matter what i do i cant get passed 1.2000

orgrom.zip 126k .zip file


Can anyone help`??


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john420*
> 
> is there a bios for asus 760 directcu2 oc (80.04.EA.xx) that lets me put the voltage to 1.2120 ?? no matter what i do i cant get passed 1.2000
> 
> orgrom.zip 126k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can anyone help`??


I think this was giving me 1.212V on my asus, try it at your own responsibility and report back.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



asusjohn420.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## john420

thank you!! that got me at 1215 stable as opposed to 1190 @ 1.2 without any dx crashes in any game







guess my card aint that much of a a winner in the lottery :/ but why is asus is locking this card at 1.200 in software when other are allowed to go to 1.2120 without problems?? maybe they thougt gain was minimal anyway or something?? and just to be safe 1.2120v shouldnt be able to do any harm to the gpu would it?? i mean its there, in the software? is it that dangerous?

ive once fried an 8800 gt running at 1.25v (1.15 stock) .. dont wanna make that mistake again


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john420*
> 
> thank you!! that got me at 1215 stable as opposed to 1190 @ 1.2 without any dx crashes in any game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess my card aint that much of a a winner in the lottery :/ but why is asus is locking this card at 1.200 in software when other are allowed to go to 1.2120 without problems?? maybe they thougt gain was minimal anyway or something?? and just to be safe 1.2120v shouldnt be able to do any harm to the gpu would it?? i mean its there, in the software? is it that dangerous?
> 
> ive once fried an 8800 gt running at 1.25v (1.15 stock) .. dont wanna make that mistake again


I've ran a 760 Hawk at 1.3v with no problems at all to get a 1360MHz clockspeed. And I knew a guy who ran his 770 DCII at 1.4v at 1450MHz for no problems sine it was launched. Although mine died because somehow the mosfet blew when I triggered 0% LLC on the PWM through 12C.


----------



## kredes

Does any know why i can't seem to put 1.212 voltage on my MSI gtx 760 gaming?

I have put the slider up, to allow it, in afterburner, but as you can see here the VDDC says 1.200

https://i.imgur.com/LGmuINq.png


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Does any know why i can't seem to put 1.212 voltage on my MSI gtx 760 gaming?
> 
> I have put the slider up, to allow it, in afterburner, but as you can see here the VDDC says 1.200
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/LGmuINq.png


In such cases, you need to set it via bios mod.


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> In such cases, you need to set it via bios mod.


What should i change here, to allow it?



http://imgur.com/hUOouWi


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> What should i change here, to allow it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hUOouWi


Upload your bios to adjust it, if you like.


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Upload your bios to adjust it, if you like.


But how?







i don't really understand the numbers.


----------



## john420

is there any way to get over 1.2120 ?

kredes; it is achieved by changing the top six bars of voltage in kepler bios tool to 1.2375







it never reaches 1.2375 but is somehow needed to be in to make it go to 1.2120 ( https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2566/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-27 )


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john420*
> 
> is there any way to get over 1.2120 ?
> 
> kredes; it is achieved by changing the top six bars of voltage in kepler bios tool to 1.2375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it never reaches 1.2375 but is somehow needed to be in to make it go to 1.2120 ( https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2566/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-27 )


Thanks a lot, will take a look at it when i get home from work









EDIT: still doesnt seem to work...


----------



## iwasky

Hi, I just bought a used EVGA GTX 760 ACX. And the card is so hot (78c running Unigine Heaven for just a few minutes with the case opened, even hotter with case closed). I cannot go through all the 600 pages here, but is there any guide for modding the bios to under voltage and to increase the fan speed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwasky*
> 
> Hi, I just bought a used EVGA GTX 760 ACX. And the card is so hot (78c running Unigine Heaven for just a few minutes with the case opened, even hotter with case closed). I cannot go through all the 600 pages here, but is there any guide for modding the bios to under voltage and to increase the fan speed. Thanks in advance.


Is the fan running fast already? If it isn't you can simply download MSI afterburner or something and increase the fan speed no need for a BIOS mod.


----------



## iwasky

I am thinking if I can under voltage and increasing the fan speed at the same time, I can get much cooler temp than just increasing the fan speed. And by modding the bios, I don't need additional software when I use the card.


----------



## ShyGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwasky*
> 
> Hi, I just bought a used EVGA GTX 760 ACX. And the card is so hot (78c running Unigine Heaven for just a few minutes with the case opened, even hotter with case closed). I cannot go through all the 600 pages here, but is there any guide for modding the bios to under voltage and to increase the fan speed. Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Is the fan running fast already? If it isn't you can simply download MSI afterburner or something and increase the fan speed no need for a BIOS mod.


Agreed, simply turn on user defined fan curve option in MSI Afterburner or even EVGA PrecisionX, adjust the curve to your liking, and hope it solves the problem.

Another option, could be that the card might need a new application of thermal paste (myself, I've never had to do that on a card before, except for the one time many many years ago installing an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer heatsink on my old Radeon 9700 Pro. But its an option to look into as well.

Unigine Heaven, that 78C, was that after it was running a while (warm up runs before benching), or from a "cold" start? I know Heaven can heat up the cards a bit when run, especially after some warm up runs, and depends on the settings you had enabled too.

When I was running my MSI 760 with its Twin Frozr cooler, it usually ran in upper 60's at most, for most games, but even Unigine after running some warm up runs, before doing the actual benchmark run, it did get up in the high 70's a few times as well.

Furmark/Kombustor, are even more taxing to say the least.

But another problem with that particular card, even though it sports a similar style cooler to many, including the MSI competing cards, is that with the ACX cooler for the 760 at least, not ALL of the heatpipes on the heatsink actually touch the GPU core, only the two primary larger heatpipes do, and the smaller thinner one, merely bleeds heat off the aluminum block their embedded in.

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-760-ACX-m1963813.aspx

Its not like say the MSI Twin Frozr heatsink, where all the pipes are in contact with a nickel plated copper base plate that touches the CPU, then sandwiched between the base plate and the aluminum heatsink/fins.

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_gtx760_twin_frozr_gaming_review,7.html

So it could be a combination of things, automatic fan control needs to be enabled, or user defined fan curve enabled and set in Afterburner/Precision, could be in need of new thermal paste applied, or could just be running hot normally because of the quirky ACX design cooler EVGA implemented on the card.

Luckily for me, my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ card I moved up to, they redesigned the ACX 2.0+ cooler design, far better design, contact area, and more heat pipes and such, then again, its a more beefier, power consuming card, so really needs it too.

http://techreport.com/review/28685/geforce-gtx-980-ti-cards-compared


----------



## iwasky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShyGT*
> 
> Agreed, simply turn on user defined fan curve option in MSI Afterburner or even EVGA PrecisionX, adjust the curve to your liking, and hope it solves the problem.
> 
> Another option, could be that the card might need a new application of thermal paste (myself, I've never had to do that on a card before, except for the one time many many years ago installing an Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer heatsink on my old Radeon 9700 Pro. But its an option to look into as well.
> 
> Unigine Heaven, that 78C, was that after it was running a while (warm up runs before benching), or from a "cold" start? I know Heaven can heat up the cards a bit when run, especially after some warm up runs, and depends on the settings you had enabled too.
> 
> When I was running my MSI 760 with its Twin Frozr cooler, it usually ran in upper 60's at most, for most games, but even Unigine after running some warm up runs, before doing the actual benchmark run, it did get up in the high 70's a few times as well.
> 
> Furmark/Kombustor, are even more taxing to say the least.
> 
> But another problem with that particular card, even though it sports a similar style cooler to many, including the MSI competing cards, is that with the ACX cooler for the 760 at least, not ALL of the heatpipes on the heatsink actually touch the GPU core, only the two primary larger heatpipes do, and the smaller thinner one, merely bleeds heat off the aluminum block their embedded in.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-760-ACX-m1963813.aspx
> 
> Its not like say the MSI Twin Frozr heatsink, where all the pipes are in contact with a nickel plated copper base plate that touches the CPU, then sandwiched between the base plate and the aluminum heatsink/fins.
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_gtx760_twin_frozr_gaming_review,7.html
> 
> So it could be a combination of things, automatic fan control needs to be enabled, or user defined fan curve enabled and set in Afterburner/Precision, could be in need of new thermal paste applied, or could just be running hot normally because of the quirky ACX design cooler EVGA implemented on the card.
> 
> Luckily for me, my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ card I moved up to, they redesigned the ACX 2.0+ cooler design, far better design, contact area, and more heat pipes and such, then again, its a more beefier, power consuming card, so really needs it too.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28685/geforce-gtx-980-ti-cards-compared


Thanks. I will try re-applying thermal paste first. the 78c is just by running Heaven for about 5 minutes with the case opened, I guess it will go above 80c if I have the case closed.


----------



## ShyGT

It might, or it might force the fans to kick in and run at higher RPM to reduce the temp.

I currently have issues with my set up (warmer summer temps, though it will happen in winter if the ambient room temp is already nice and toasty as well), I have to run my case with top panel off, as I have a Micro ATX Thermaltake Core V21 case, its not the card that runs hot.... well, actually it is, it dumps a lot of heat into the case, but its more my case cooling set up, my Corsair H80i GT Radiator is on one side of the case, GPU the other, with a failing PWM fan in the rear of the case (eventually need to replace it, and vent heat build up over the CPU area), apparently just non forced air flow doesn't vent enough heat from case to keep the CPU coolers fans from ramping up.

Eventually will be adding a few more low noise case fans to the GPU side and one next to the radiator, to facilitate a more left to right flow than there already is, but I also have 2x 140mm Akasa Viper R fans (140mm diameter but 120mm mounting holes, originally bought to install on the H80i GT, but decided to use the stock Corsair fans instead) in my front panel, pulling air in from there, PSU is mounted below the board, intake pull in from bottom and out back, but its the pocket area over the CPU/Block that doesn't seem to vent easily, and just builds up, causing ambient temps to rise and radiator fans ramp up.

Really need to find time to tinker with that stuff, get some new/additional case fans.

But with that said, what case do you have, and how are your fans/cooling set up?


----------



## ShyGT

Its also possible, 5 minutes of running heaven at start up could warm up the card, but even then, it should still be idling/low load in the 50's, possibly 60's at most, though mine rarely broke high 40's on low loads, unless it was running older DX10 and DX9 based games. Typically my 760 ran idle in the low to mid 30's, sometimes low 40's. My 980 Ti, currently sitting idle at 30-31C, 45% fan speed, and pretty quiet. My 760 was about the same with temps, and fan speed/noise.

The highest I ever saw in my most demanding game at the time, with max settings enabled at 1080p, was maybe low to mid 70's, though for some DX9 games, it wasn't uncommon to see that thing his low 80's. Had the same problems with my DX10 era GPU's running DX9 games as well, often they'd run near max temps, but when running DX10 games, with vastly superior visuals and effects, I'd often see my cards in the 60's range, my GTX 285 ran Battlefield Bad Company 2, in DX10 at mid 60's, even Crysis in DX10/64-bit mode, in the 70's, where as older games like Battlefield 2, Joint Operations and some others often ran in the low to mid, sometimes upper 80's.

Though that's all unrelated, as Unigine Heaven is DX11 based, but could be the software in question running hotter.

Does it heat up running anything else, 3DMark, some actual games, etc?

If you're running Afterburner or PrecisionX, you can enable On Screen Display in games or programs, to show GPU temps, and some other GPU Stats, I prefer Afterburner mainly due to its flexible nature (works for Nvidia or AMD cards, but also has a TON more features to show on screen besides GPU stats, and basic CPU stats.

Framerate, Frametime, CPU Temp and Usage for all cores, RAM, Pagefile usage, GPU Temps, voltages, Fan RPM/Percentage, etc, etc. Can monitor all of that if you want, LOL


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwasky*
> 
> I am thinking if I can under voltage and increasing the fan speed at the same time, I can get much cooler temp than just increasing the fan speed. And by modding the bios, I don't need additional software when I use the card.


Sure but I'm pretty sure 760s have a locked voltage that can't be increased or lowered with the exception of special models like MSI Hawk and stuff. Also yeah like what ShyGT said replace the thermal paste it's a used card so the old paste might already be dried up.


----------



## youselfamon

Hey.
im new here but im looking for someone with knowlage of how to get the 760 tp clock more than 1350mhz.
i've recently installed a Corsair H105 on a Kraken G10 on my GTX 760 2gb and now im starting to hit the limit of what i presume the bios can handle.
any tips?

Cheers.


----------



## iwasky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwasky*
> 
> Thanks. I will try re-applying thermal paste first. the 78c is just by running Heaven for about 5 minutes with the case opened, I guess it will go above 80c if I have the case closed.


Thanks. My AS5 finally arrived. I re-applied the thermal paste and also changed the max fan speed from 80% to 100% (noise level is still acceptable) in BIOS. Now the card gets to about 72c under Heaven with case closed. But running GTAV will make the temp go up to 77c. I think the problem is my case which only has one case fan. But I am satisfied now considering I only paid around $60 USD for it. And this computer will be passed to my son for Minecraft and other light gaming.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Is it possible to increase the core voltage beyond 1212mv on a Msi twinfrozr oc edition gpu?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Is it possible to increase the core voltage beyond 1212mv on a Msi twinfrozr oc edition gpu?


Nope


----------



## greasemonky89

i got a acer predator g3-605 and it has a gimp'd oem gtx 760 with 1.5vram and 192 bit bus. i plan to upgrade to a 1060 soon . anyway the card has a asic of 80.3 %. i overclocked it to normal reference numbers but i get perfcap vrel it only uses one 6 pin connector. psu is a 484 gold plus rating. i would like to flash it to a less restrictive bios.

regardless not looking much out of this its just a spare pc just tweaking some things.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> i got a acer predator g3-605 and it has a gimp'd oem gtx 760 with 1.5vram and 192 bit bus. i plan to upgrade to a 1060 soon . anyway the card has a asic of 80.3 %. i overclocked it to normal reference numbers but i get perfcap vrel it only uses one 6 pin connector. psu is a 484 gold plus rating. i would like to flash it to a less restrictive bios.
> 
> regardless not looking much out of this its just a spare pc just tweaking some things.


Could you send a GPU-Z screenshot? I think it's an entirely different chip being used to the 760 so you can't unlock it.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Could you send a GPU-Z screenshot? I think it's an entirely different chip being used to the 760 so you can't unlock it.






im trying to get some guidance one how to edit the power control. the card only does 130W max by spec.basically just want to adjust it to normal reference numbers and get rid of the throttling.


----------



## d2russel

@Awesomeguy10578

Could you explain further how you were adjusting the LLC percent. Was it using zawarudo's tool? I have a Zotac Zalman edition which came with the NCP4206 controller and hynix ram.
I have modded AB already to allow 1.3volt slider option and got 1358/3800 max. Just looking now to stabilize the card since it crashes in heaven but stable with valley.
It's ghetto watercooled as you can see in the image to tame the heat at 70c max.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2russel*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> 
> Could you explain further how you were adjusting the LLC percent. Was it using zawarudo's tool? I have a Zotac Zalman edition which came with the NCP4206 controller and hynix ram.
> I have modded AB already to allow 1.3volt slider option and got 1358/3800 max. Just looking now to stabilize the card since it crashes in heaven but stable with valley.
> It's ghetto watercooled as you can see in the image to tame the heat at 70c max.


It was the command that you had to do to enable the controller to be controlled the 10 there was the LLC % but seriously do not change the LLC you might just break the card like I did.


----------



## Bonnygator

Hello everyone,
I haven't posted much so I guess you could say I'm new here








I am having a bit of an inconvenience.. I have 2 MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming in SLI, and they work quite well. The thing is though, I've been trying to overclock these cards for a while now and I've always bumped into the same problem. One of my cards doesn't seem to apply the +12mV I give it through Afterburner. Under load, I have one card at 1.212 and one at 1.200 volts. As a result, if I put both cards on the same clock speed in afterburner, the one that DOES apply the voltage increase clocks about 26MHz higher than the other one. I now have the cards running at
+91 core / +350 mem for the 'good' card, and +117 core / 350 mem for the 'bad' card, this way they run at the same clock under load.
2 questions here:
first, is there any method I can try to get my second card to add the 12mV as well? (The one that works has Elpida memory and the one that doesn't has hynix memory, if that matters)
second, should I really be making it so that both cards run at the same clock speed under load? It made sense to me because I'd think that you want your cards in SLI to be as synced up as possible, but maybe I'm wrong here

Thanks in advance!


----------



## farmdve

I have a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC, the max voltage I can get is 1.21v, any way past this limit?


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC, the max voltage I can get is 1.21v, any way past this limit?


Only possible with cards that has the NCP4206 volt controller chip. I was looking at this thread since 2014 and we only knew that the MSI Hawk card had the NCP4206.
However, when I decided to ghetto watercool my Zotac card I was pleasantly surprised to see it has the same chip as the hawk with Hynix ram as well.
You can change the thermal compound in your card just for maintenance sake and while at it have a look at the volt controller chip if its the NCP4206.


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> It was the command that you had to do to enable the controller to be controlled the 10 there was the LLC % but seriously do not change the LLC you might just break the card like I did.


Did you ever figure out why the voltage would not drop down to idle levels when not in 3D mode after setting the AB volt slider to 1.3? Can we change the voltage in bios using KBT so that the card will push over 1.212 automatically? Kinda like matching the boost table with the volt table.


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnygator*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted much so I guess you could say I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a bit of an inconvenience.. I have 2 MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming in SLI, and they work quite well. The thing is though, I've been trying to overclock these cards for a while now and I've always bumped into the same problem. One of my cards doesn't seem to apply the +12mV I give it through Afterburner. Under load, I have one card at 1.212 and one at 1.200 volts. As a result, if I put both cards on the same clock speed in afterburner, the one that DOES apply the voltage increase clocks about 26MHz higher than the other one. I now have the cards running at
> +91 core / +350 mem for the 'good' card, and +117 core / 350 mem for the 'bad' card, this way they run at the same clock under load.
> 2 questions here:
> first, is there any method I can try to get my second card to add the 12mV as well? (The one that works has Elpida memory and the one that doesn't has hynix memory, if that matters)
> second, should I really be making it so that both cards run at the same clock speed under load? It made sense to me because I'd think that you want your cards in SLI to be as synced up as possible, but maybe I'm wrong here
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think SLI balancing is done automatically via driver software, it will use the lower frequencies to match both cards. Have you tried using EVGA precisionX? There's the volt boost button there that might help you out. You can also look at the bios of each card using KBT 1.27 and check if their boost table is the same, there you can slightly tweak how the card boosts.

Also consider the situation wherein the slower performing card is being thermally throttled that's why it won't push over 1.2V.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2russel*
> 
> Did you ever figure out why the voltage would not drop down to idle levels when not in 3D mode after setting the AB volt slider to 1.3? Can we change the voltage in bios using KBT so that the card will push over 1.212 automatically? Kinda like matching the boost table with the volt table.


It doesn't drop because you're overriding the voltage controller from the driver's hands so it doesn't know anymore when the GPU is in idle mode


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> It doesn't drop because you're overriding the voltage controller from the driver's hands so it doesn't know anymore when the GPU is in idle mode


True, though I'm curious why gpu-z shows the voltage dropping to less than 1V while AB show it's still 1.294-1.3V. Thanks for the inputs btw


----------



## Bonnygator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2russel*
> 
> I think SLI balancing is done automatically via driver software, it will use the lower frequencies to match both cards. Have you tried using EVGA precisionX? There's the volt boost button there that might help you out. You can also look at the bios of each card using KBT 1.27 and check if their boost table is the same, there you can slightly tweak how the card boosts.
> 
> Also consider the situation wherein the slower performing card is being thermally throttled that's why it won't push over 1.2V.


Alright,I'll try to find their respective highest clocks then! I'll try EVGA precisionX for the voltage thing, and if that doesn't do it I'll take a look at the bios. I don't think I'll find a difference though, because I flashed the most recent bios for the card to both my cards (maybe I should just revert to the bios they came shipped with?)
I don't believe thermal throttling is in play here, because it doesn't even go to 1.212 when under 60 degrees
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2russel*
> 
> True, though I'm curious why gpu-z shows the voltage dropping to less than 1V while AB show it's still 1.294-1.3V. Thanks for the inputs btw


Probably a reading error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnygator*
> 
> Alright,I'll try to find their respective highest clocks then! I'll try EVGA precisionX for the voltage thing, and if that doesn't do it I'll take a look at the bios. I don't think I'll find a difference though, because I flashed the most recent bios for the card to both my cards (maybe I should just revert to the bios they came shipped with?)
> I don't believe thermal throttling is in play here, because it doesn't even go to 1.212 when under 60 degrees
> Thanks for the reply!


I think you should keep the GPUs at the same speeds in SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## Bonnygator

Alright, so I tried EVGA afterburner and set the voltage through there, but to no avail. The software itself seems very similar to afterburner, and I'm kind of used to afterburner's layout so I'll be sticking with that I think. One more thing I should mention, is that at idle, the card that only goes up to 1.200V under load actually sits at 0.975V, whereas the one that does go up to 1.212V idles at 0.962V. Playing around with the voltage slider does nothing to change the idle voltage on any of the cards... Maybe my cards are just messed-up?








Anyway, how would one go about changing the boost clocks in KBT? Or do anything in that program really, I don't think I've ever used that piece of software correctly.
Thanks

EDIT: I just tried to use KBT and put in some random values. I have gotten rid of the boost clock difference, which is nice, but any changes made to the voltage tab on my card that doesn't do 1.212V results in either:
- No change at all
- If I change every value to 1212.5mV the thing just bugs out and runs at 535MHz with 0.975V

I have a feeling that this card just simply can't run 1.212V for some reason... :/


----------



## d2russel

Every chip is different and require different voltages to run at a given clock freq. That's why you see in KBT voltage tab 2 sliders forming a voltage range.

You can change the boost clock via the slider at the bottom part of the boost table, what this does is it bumps up/down the whole range of frequencies.
If you bump up too far, the corresponding voltages might not be enough to sustain the frequency and will result in a driver/gpu crash. IMO, it was not worth the hassle
of fiddling with the boost table because all we are after is the highest clock, and that is much easier attained by adding core offset in AB.

What I often edit in KBT is the power limit and the default clocks at idle and boost. The power limit tells the card that there is more wattage headroom to use before throttling down. However, it is not guaranteed that your card will use all that extra headroom because the circuitry can only take a certain amt of volts before crapping out or the psu/pcie/power connector
can't supply the extra load.

The default clocks is the 1st tab of KBT is just a permanent way of locking up the card to a certain frequency when idle or at load. Let's say you already know the max clock your card can do, you can input that frequency as the default boost clock. This "saves" you some time because you don't have to fiddle with AB anymore. Others edit the default clocks to disable the boost function, what this does is the card is locked to the set frequency - in most cases the max clock.

Just curious, have you tried running your rig with the just the slow card connected?


----------



## Bonnygator

Alright, so I set the memory clock to the one I reached by OC'ing with afterburner and all went well, I saw 3348MHz under load through my flashed bios which is exactly what I got with afterburner on +350 mem. I tried the same for the TDP Base entry and the boost entry, I set both to 1241.5MHz (on the first tab of KBT), but this didn't change anything. GPU-Z shows that both my base and boost clocks are at 1241.5MHz, but under load I only get the same 1136 @ 1.2V on the one 'bad' card and 1149 @ 1.187V on the 'good' card, just as before the bios change. I also changed the P00 voltage under the voltage tab to say 1212.5mV on both min and max values, but to no avail. I gave my bios to Cyclops on this thread ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported ), in the hopes that he can work some magic, but I'm starting to believe my card is somehow limited in a way that can't be bypassed...

I tried running the 'bad' card alone as you mentionned, but I got the same result in terms of voltage and overclockability
Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## Bonnygator

Alright guys, the bios mod Cyclops did somehow managed to unlock 1.212V on my 'bad' card! No idea how he did it, but it works! Thanks for all the replies though guys, nice to see that even for a relatively old/non-high-end gpu there is still an active thread


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnygator*
> 
> Alright guys, the bios mod Cyclops did somehow managed to unlock 1.212V on my 'bad' card! No idea how he did it, but it works! Thanks for all the replies though guys, nice to see that even for a relatively old/non-high-end gpu there is still an active thread


Glad you guys got that sorted, could you send me a copy of your edited bios file.


----------



## Bonnygator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2russel*
> 
> Glad you guys got that sorted, could you send me a copy of your edited bios file.


Sure! I asked for a 1.212V unlock, a TDP raise (I think he put it up to 300W) , to set it so that it boosts up to 1241MHz (I had to fiddle around a bit with the boost table to get this working, but that wasn't really a problem), and to put the memory frequency to 3350MHz.

Here's the bios he sent me:

GK104-Mod.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## d2russel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnygator*
> 
> Alright guys, the bios mod Cyclops did somehow managed to unlock 1.212V on my 'bad' card! No idea how he did it, but it works! Thanks for all the replies though guys, nice to see that even for a relatively old/non-high-end gpu there is still an active thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnygator*
> 
> Sure! I asked for a 1.212V unlock, a TDP raise (I think he put it up to 300W) , to set it so that it boosts up to 1241MHz (I had to fiddle around a bit with the boost table to get this working, but that wasn't really a problem), and to put the memory frequency to 3350MHz.
> 
> Here's the bios he sent me:
> 
> GK104-Mod.zip 125k .zip file


Thanks for this! Seems they have a way to unlock the clock slider in the first tab of KBT. Tried the bios and seems no different from the hawk bios I'm using in terms of stability and freq ramping.


----------



## john420

have anyone tried this http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions ?

i have a directcu 2 760 and would like to get past 1.2120v through a solder mod if that what it takes, i found this http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/ but no sure if my card can do it..

I can only reach 1202 MHz absolut tops on 1.2120v... and after 2 years of usage i woulld like to go further before upgrading.. also im willing to risk everything about this card as long as i can get more performance then im fine with the card dies in 2 months..

Please there must be be a way to get voltage further to push more power out of this card,, isnt there a way to trick the voltage controller on my card like in this video 



 ??


----------



## d2russel

was able to do the LLC mod since I have the NCP406 controller, tops I made it to 1319 mhz @ 1.3v. Using AB mod alone will just push my core voltage to around 1.28v, using the LLC mod pushed it to 1.3v.
At 1319mhz it's not 100% stable, tomb raider crashes everything else runs fine. Since it's not much of a performance boost running @ 1319, I just settled using the AB mod to run 1280.


----------



## john420

i have the Richtek RT8867A voltage controller and its not listed in the LLC page.. i cannot believe how locked down and stubborn this ugly card is.. definetly doing my research next time.. only 1200mhz disgusts me


----------



## erase

Today I obtained a Gigabyte GTX 760 wind force 4GB with Hynix memory.

Core won't clock but that's ok as is factory OC and is constantly boosting at 1220 MHz

Although the memory is insanely good, and have it at +1000 using MSI afterburner, total bandwidth is 256 GB/s, actual memory clock is 2002 MHz with theoretical speed of 8 GHz

Question is the slider is maxed out with MSI afterburner at 1000 and there is no setting to make it go higher. I know there is more still to tap for the memeoy... Is there any way to go higher?


----------



## tartmann

I have a Asus GTX 760 Direct CU 2. The max i can get is 1175MHz. I even have it bios modded by Cyclops. I am still limited by voltage.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartmann*
> 
> I have a Asus GTX 760 Direct CU 2. The max i can get is 1175MHz. I even have it bios modded by Cyclops. I am still limited by voltage.


That about as far as the GK104 core version of the GTX 760 will go. From what I read the 760 is a voltage pumped up version of the Kepler 600 series of GK104, therefore the 760 is at its limit at 1150 MHz clock speed. Almost all cards at locked to 1.212v max due to using the same voltage chip, bar a couple of cards.

Check out the voltage table on the link below, and you will get the idea:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7103/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review/2

Card I got is doing +1000 overclock with MSI afterburner which is 8008 MHz on the memory, or 2002 MHz as seen by GPUz.
Anyone know how to get pass the +1000 limit, or is that the max the nvidia drivers will allow?


----------



## erase

Double post (damm phone ha)


----------



## erase

Double double post (damm phone ha)


----------



## xzamples

My MSI GTX 760 doesn't have the correct default clocks

It's suppose to be:

GPU Clock - 1085 MHz

Boost Clock - 1150 MHz

My GPU has:

GPU Clock - 1020 MHz

Boost Clock - 1085

I haven't OC'ed, changed BIOS or touched anything.

How do I fix this?


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 760 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## besttt

asus gtx 760 2gb



and my bios

stableasus-2gb-gtx760.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 760 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## tartmann

I started up!


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 760 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## THC Butterz

I love my 760's but im really starting to regret not picking up 4gb models... seems the trend in several major releases to need a minimum requirement of a massive frame buffer for even 1080p these 2gb cards are shoing there age these days but still play most anything with fair graphics... just wish i could play far cry primal at 1080p, or assassins creed syndicate... or watch dogs...


----------



## 1033ruben

yes hello to all i am looking for a custom modded bios for the msi N760-2GD/OC it is this one https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2197/msi-gtx-760-oc.
Thanks in advance.
Ruben


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> yes hello to all i am looking for a custom modded bios for the msi N760-2GD/OC it is this one https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2197/msi-gtx-760-oc.
> Thanks in advance.
> Ruben


mod one yourself for what your card can do!


----------



## 1033ruben

the thing is i dont have the know how and i dont want to mess anything up.
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> mod one yourself for what your card can do![/quote
> 
> the thing is i dont have the know how and i dont want to mess anything up.
> THANKS
> RUBEN


----------



## accountname

Hello ! This is my first post !
After a lot of research I modded the bios of my Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3X OC Rev 2.1 into this :
Base Clock : 1138
Boost Clock : 1202, As Zotac (Boost table max clock 1333 so actual in-game clock is 1280 (CLK 48) )
Memory : 3304 ( I can do 3504 stable but I know not all memory modules can so I left it at that which i know is stable for everyone; I have Elpida memory and i find it weird that I can do 7008 Memory .)
TDP : -170% [Only in Furmark it hits 140-150 , in-game around 100 or so @ 70-80C Temp(max temp set to 95C and set as priority in AB, i saw that if you set TDP as priority it goes like 95-100% and if you set temp as priority 100-110%@70-80C Temp, Fans:90%-70C 100%-80C) ].
- I left the PCIE power at 66W Cause I think that's some kind of safety measure , anyway the 6 and 8 pin supply enough to hit 140-150% TDP in furmark as mentioned above.
VDDC : 1.2120 V ( From what i've read this is the max softmod for the RichTek RT8802A (same as GTX 680 , I have black PCB card) ) I want to add that you already have possibility of +12Mv in OC software but it never actually hits it , with the bios mod it does ( Had to put all 3 first voltage sliders to 1250.0 Mv , I saw that in another VBIOS for 760 here in this thread)
Fans : 25%-100% , I don't see any point in changing those.
PS: -I don't know why it doesn't want to hit more TDP in games , It's not cause the PSU doesn't supply enough for both CPU and GPU , I tested this by running the Furmark Core Burner and CPU Burner @ 4 threads (I have fx6300 ) so both the GPU and CPU were at 100% and the GPU was at 140-150% TDP.
-Use AfterBurner to change values as OC Guru borks itself cause of the bios mod ( Max VDDC and Max Temp simply dissapear ) .
-I tried other values in Voltage in order to hit 1.2120V+ but it's simply impossible .
I uploaded to Uploadfiles.io for 30 days cause the site doesn't let me (AJAX JSON Error) , maybe someone for who works can upload it properly.

https://ufile.io/rj2sj


----------



## asdkj1740

for 1.25v, how much core mhz i can gain from 1.212v?
is 760 worth to overvolt from 1.212v?


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> for 1.25v, how much core mhz i can gain from 1.212v?
> is 760 worth to overvolt from 1.212v?


in my experience no because my card quit working at about 1 year of running it with a custom bios. with that said to each its own.
RUBEN


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> in my experience no because my card quit working at about 1 year of running it with a custom bios. with that said to each its own.
> RUBEN


thanks
i am now getting 1280mhz vcore (base clock 1130mhz) at 1.212v on the stcok bios, but the techpowerup 760 reviews show that 1130mhz base clock is quiet low...


----------



## melodystyle2003

1280MHz core boost clock on 1.21V is above average.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 1280MHz core boost clock on 1.21V is above average.


thats is the actual clock.

btw i would like to know after flashing modded bios (1.25v bios), the max voltage reported by gpuz is 1.2v which is lower than the stock bios with oc at 1.212v. is it fine or i have done something wrong.


----------



## over01




----------



## over01

over01 said:


>


base/boost 1195/1260/1333

memory clock 1752


----------



## over01

1.2v


----------



## asdkj1740

over01 said:


> base/boost 1195/1260/1333
> 
> memory clock 1752


yours acutal clock is insanely high.
mine just got 1250mhz stable, even with the modded bios at 1.25v.


----------



## Speedster159

I can't seem to get my ASUS 760 to increase 12mv? Using Afterburner and tried Precision XOC and monitoring using GPU-Z.


----------



## BGaming

Hey guys, I know this thread is almost dead but I would like to know if there is a way to ramp up more voltage . I have a EVGA Gtx 760 with mod bios and it hits 1.212 volts. i would like to get it higher, is there some way to do it? let me know, thanks!


----------



## Defunct Gamer

I got a stable overclock here on my GTX 760...


----------

